# Hunter x Hunter - 3



## Hisoka (Sep 27, 2004)

*Hunter x Hunter

Previous Hunter x Hunter thread


Plot summary*​


			
				Anime news network said:
			
		

> Plot Summary: Many people in the world aspire to be hunters, for either the fame, wealth or special privileges. However, it is said that only one in hundreds of thousands can pass the test to be a qualified hunter. Gon’s journey to become such a hunter, and to find his father, who is acknowledged as the greatest hunter in the world, begins.Along the way, he befriends Killua, a member of a renowned assassin family, Kurapica, who is determined to become a Blacklist Hunter to capture the criminals responsible for his tribe’s deaths, and Lerio, who aspires to be a doctor.



*Indepth info -* 

Guide to nen/ nen combat
Speed of the HXH verse



*Spoiler*: __ 




Previous Hunter x Hunter thread
Previous Hunter x Hunter thread






Don't forget to join the FC too HxH fanclub​


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 14, 2008)

Im guessing netero is pretty much fucked now


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2008)

> Can they get an entire town to kill each other with nothing other than wits?



he dressed as a girl  

i remember they said that the same accident happened before 
was that a real life accident or just in the manga


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 14, 2008)

the chapter: pretty good.
 I didnt enjoy it as much as last week (also, art was good but last weeks' was better) but this chapter did everything required and is automatically branded epic by showing us some Netero Vs. Meruem (well, at least showing us SOMETHING). This chapter, from the way i see it, spells the beginning of the end of the (lol of the ) chimaera ant arc (which i have been warning of for weeks ), progression was rapid in that solutions were made that will see this arc starting to draw towards the finale within the finale. 

 Pufu seems resolved upon asking where the king is, and his line 'blood will be spilled' brings us closer to what we've been speculating about, and what i think is a clever move by togashi: that we COULD see some Pitou Vs. Pufu is awesome. not only is it obviously awesome in the fact that is two royal guards in battle, but also in that no stupid shonen rule would have allowed Gon to stand a chance against either- and frankly it does seem like the only way that the situation theyre in can be resolved is in a fight. Togashi has done well to draw this situation out.

 Next comes Yupi, and the declaration that there is 3:50 mins left for Knuckles and Morau to hold out and for and take this fight feasibly. I mean, now that you look at it, potclean as a tool in the plot has been used to great effect by togashi previously, and now its potclean who is going to conclude this fight and get Knuckles out of an impossible situation against an opponent much stronger than him. This is another well played tool by togashi, as there is no way knuckles could have otherwise defeated Yupi.
 As for Yupis bizarre centaur transformation- meh, doesnt do much, but at least it seems that Yupi DOES have an abliity- to control his explosions with anger. Thankfully however, we have a set time on this fight (it could even be less than that if Yupi uses even more nen), and thats a relief.

 Finally, we come back to the  fight. These two beasts are going to clash in a barren wasteland and totally wreck it (i hope), its going to be awesome and im sure we're all so glad its finally here (lol we've waited AGES for this) and its here in our lifetime. Hopefully togashi can show us a great fight (best in the series so far) and show the gulf there is between Gon and Killua and the top tier. As for who wins? I have no idea, but im thinking that Netero will die, as the 'fight for the future' WILL NOT conclude in that wasteland, and its obvious Komugi needs to play her part in the King's demise. 

 Overall, good


----------



## DocTerror (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow back to back great chapters. Yupi's final form is pretty fucked up and finally we see the kings fight start


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice chapter, i'd give it 8/10.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 14, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> he dressed as a girl
> 
> i remember they said that the same accident happened before
> was that a real life accident or just in the manga



crossdressing, silver tongued, sociopath > clowndressing, semipedo, sociopath


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2008)

clowndressing 
crossdressing


----------



## DocTerror (Nov 14, 2008)

Theres only 3 more chapters til another break right? That makes it 10?


----------



## Danchou (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm guessing we won't see the King and Netero fighting before the hiatus. We'll probably just get some more dialogue and/or a short scene in which they're facing off.

290 will be about Yupi's bankrupcy. Perhaps accompanied by the death of one of the invasions team members.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 14, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> .......................



Hisoka was never a vilian in my eyes 



Reckoner said:


> Despite their extensive combined effort, at this point I'm hoping that Yupi will do at least some significant damage to the invasion team before he goes down. Both sides are pretty much coming to the end of their rope now, though Yupi should still have a relatively safe advantage. It's a bit much to swallow that they'd somehow ended up surviving without any real casualties when Yupi is clearly in a superior position throughout the whole fight.



yeah no way they wont be hurt I think Morau will die and Knuckle will be severly damaged and then Yupi's aura will run out. leaving him all well and alive but with no nen abilities for a while


----------



## Danchou (Nov 14, 2008)

20k get
Damn, I'm too late.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 14, 2008)

Anyone else thought Yupi's final form kinda looked like bleh?
I lol'd at the horse-legs.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2008)

you got 20000


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 14, 2008)

I BLOOOOOOOOOOOODY GOT IT

20K POST AND I FINALLY GOT IT

THATS IT GUYS I AM OFF


----------



## Danchou (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats Hisoka with the epic 20000th post in this thread! 

Well deserved as starter of the whole shindig! 

Hope you'll be there for the next 10k 

I guess I'll just have to spam my way to the no. 1 posts spot instead.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 14, 2008)

cant think of anyone but robin to deserve it lol KloWn nearly swooped in and stole another

   YAY ROBIN FINALLY GOT THE POST SHE WANTED    CONGRATS!! 


also, well done to the posters here, its awesome to reach 20,000 posts and have only 10%, no 40, no 60% irrelevant spam posts  (thanks ET wherever you are )


*Spoiler*: __ 



25k is mine
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuys I will be here no matter what


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 14, 2008)

Gz to Robin~


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2008)

always remember you have hisoka's name


----------



## Danchou (Nov 14, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Anyone else thought Yupi's final form kinda looked like bleh?
> I lol'd at the horse-legs.


I thought it looked awesome. The enormous face on the side is pretty bizarre, but for some reason I like the entire package.

I'm hoping he'll get it to do something awesome. Like shoot lasers :amazed

Damn, Kishimoto already did that


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2008)

i want to know the calcutations for yubi 
i hope togashi explains them

3 more weeks


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 14, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i want to know the calcutations for yubi
> i hope togashi explains them
> 
> 3 more weeks



There is a good calculation by kewl from nexgear:


----------



## Teach (Nov 14, 2008)

Yupi looks horrible, he was so badass just few chapters ago


----------



## Proxy (Nov 14, 2008)

This transformation doesn't seem to be doing much, other than making him look ridiculous. Things are getting better and better. How do you all think this will end with Gon? I'd like to see Pufu get killed and soon


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2008)

> Anyone else thought Yupi's final form kinda looked like bleh?
> I lol'd at the horse-legs.



I'd expect for it to be better in the volume release, I personally got a very Apostly vibe form his final form

Anyway chapter was really good, and finally some King/Netero. The King still showed how naive he is, he still doesn't get the concept of protecting people even after what he did for Komugi. Offering Netero a chance to save his life but damning everyone else? My he still doesn't understand the importance of Nakama, which I personally think this arc has been about. 

The situations of Gon/Kaito/Killua, Knuckle/Shoot/Morau have all been about going to the extremes to protect or bring back your nakama. An overused theme yes but the final fight between Netero and King will probably bring a twist in to this. Netero fights for the protection and the King for the defeat and personal gain. The king still doesn't understand, eventhough Komugi and King have some sort of connection he still thinks of her as an object, and his offer to Netero was strange. He believes that humans have some value but he's still judging it by strenght, komugi regardless of being retarded she still kicked Meruems ass in terms of tactics. So this has given him some sort of distorted view on humans, I think Meruem will probably make him realise that everyone is valuable in some way or another. Sorry just random thoughts so the points are a little muddled

My Predictions:

Morau and Knuckle will die, as for Yuppi Im not sure if he'll survive but I expect some sort of Kamikaze attack on him by the others.

Meruem will beat Netero but will come out of it as an injured creature, since Netero in a way is sacrificing himself I think it'll probably affect him and his need to understand everything, he'll probably implode. Tho this shit could go anyway so I don't what the hell could happen


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2008)

i like pufu


----------



## Proxy (Nov 14, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i like pufu



Contradiction. 

No one likes Pufu


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 14, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I'd expect for it to be better in the volume release, I personally got a very Apostly vibe form his final form
> 
> Anyway chapter was really good, and finally some King/Netero. The King still showed how naive he is, he still doesn't get the concept of protecting people even after what he did for Komugi. Offering Netero a chance to save his life but damning everyone else? My he still doesn't understand the importance of Nakama, which I personally think this arc has been about.
> 
> The situations of Gon/Kaito/Killua, Knuckle/Shoot/Morau have all been about going to the extremes to protect or bring back your nakama. An overused theme yes but the final fight between Netero and King will probably bring a twist in to this. Netero fights for the protection and the King for the defeat and personal gain. The king still doesn't understand, eventhough Komugi and King have some sort of connection he still thinks of her as an object, and his offer to Netero was strange. He believes that humans have some value but he's still judging it by strenght, komugi regardless of being retarded she still kicked Meruems ass in terms of tactics. So this has given him some sort of distorted view on humans, I think Meruem will probably make him realise that everyone is valuable in some way or another. Sorry just random thoughts so the points are a little muddled



Very good points there, I didnt look at it that way, and you are right, he(the king) is still somewhat puzzled and confused there are still plenty empty holes in his head that need to be filled in order for him to be fully grown, he still needs to learn about emotions.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2008)

I thought Pufu was pretty badass in this chapter


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2008)

i am thinking who i like more pufu or pitou


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 14, 2008)

Pitou has to be my favourite RG without any competition


----------



## Proxy (Nov 14, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Pitou has to be my favourite RG without any competition



Agreed. The others don't have that appeal that Pitou has.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2008)

yup i think most people will agree with you
i used to hate pufu but i like him now


----------



## Teach (Nov 14, 2008)

Did Pufu direct that malice to Pitou?


----------



## NeBy (Nov 14, 2008)

What you think of my latest sigpic?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2008)

i think he means it could be gon or the snot girl

@looks badass
but i am afraid that is not gonna happen


----------



## Proxy (Nov 14, 2008)

Pitou vs. Pufu? No. With the hype Pitou's been getting, Pufu wouldn't stand a chance. Then again, his comment may be directed towards the girl. But, if that were the case, the king would be pissed.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2008)

no pitou is the one who had no chance
if he can fight he would have killed gon


----------



## Teach (Nov 14, 2008)

It seemed it was directed at Pitou, I don't think there's huge gap in power between the two.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 14, 2008)

Be interesting if those 2 fought for sure.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> It seemed it was directed at Pitou, I don't think there's huge gap in power between the two.



there is no huge gape but in this condition pitou is weak cuz he is healing the girl

pufu meant that he will attack gon if he failed gon will attack the snot girl
so in the end there will be blood either gon only or gon and the girl


anyway killua will be there soon damn it we have only 3 weeks 
and the tension is increasing by every chapter

time for you to suffer


----------



## Teach (Nov 14, 2008)

That's probably the case


----------



## Danchou (Nov 14, 2008)

Pufu threatens to move, in case Pitou fails to relay a (hidden) message on the Kings whereabouts. The phrase 'Blood will be spilled' doesn't exactly show whose blood will be spilled, but it's likely that his intent is aimed towards a scenario in which Gon or Komugi will be attacked.

How big do you people think the chance is that Killua will leave Gon after this arc is done? There have been some hints over the course of the series, but I don't see it happening tbh.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 14, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> there is no huge gape but in this condition pitou is weak cuz he is healing the girl
> 
> pufu meant that he will attack gon if he failed gon will attack the snot girl
> so in the end there will be blood either gon only or gon and the girl



I think Poofu's right in assessing that Gon won't hurt the girl, and he knows it. (I guess he can't be completely sure, because he's 'downwind' - which only means something if you consider his use of his hypno-scales). But anyway, his remark of 'blood will be spilled' is just a general threat, not towards Pitou, but he's just saying he will  go on a rampage, then (probably going for Gon or the snotgirl, or both).


BTW, I think Netero looks totally badass in the last pic! Which was why I choose him for my next sigpic...


----------



## NeBy (Nov 14, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Pufu threatens to move, in case Pitou fails to relay a (hidden) message on the Kings whereabouts. The phrase 'Blood will be spilled' doesn't exactly show whose blood will be spilled, but it's likely that his intent is aimed towards a scenario in which Gon or Komugi will be attacked.
> 
> How big do you people think the chance is that Killua will leave Gon after this arc is done? There have been some hints over the course of the series, but I don't see it happening tbh.



How great minds think alike!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2008)

i like togashi art now more than the begining of HxH


----------



## Danchou (Nov 14, 2008)

NeBy said:


> How great minds think alike!


Indeed.

It would be 'interesting' to see how this situation would've ended were Yupi in Pitou's shoes. He isn't exactly very bright when it comes to such things.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 14, 2008)

in regards to pitou, pufu, gon situation, my prediction is more or less the same as you guys, I think pufu will get frostrated from not getting any answers from pituo in regards to king and he will go on a rampage, cause Pituo is healing komugi he wont be able to stop him, so Gon will get engaged with him which probably by this time Killua will make it there.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 14, 2008)

Any ideas on who saved Shoot?


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 14, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Any ideas on who saved Shoot?



Some say Nova

or it could be from higher ups in the hunter organisation


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 14, 2008)

Hmm actually if it was Nova it would be pretty  cool.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2008)

when he looked at the door the shadow looked like nova


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 14, 2008)

Nova is the closest bet and it would make sense, at least it would mean he came into some help towards the end


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 14, 2008)

Indeed the pussy was some use in the end


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2008)

It was probably Novu, im glad this was something Togashi did off manga.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2008)

he will be great help he is supposed to be on the same level as morua


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah but he won't fight them lol and his abilitily is perfect for runnin away


----------



## NeBy (Nov 14, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> he will be great help he is supposed to be on the same level as morua



Well...maybe a bit less...but above Knuckle and Shoot (in nen-strength).

But he clearly is weaker, psychologically.

I agree with the general consensus it's Novu that save Shoot. Furthermore, it can be clearly seen that - when the door opens - it's that wizzy-fizzy transportation-room-background stuff...so who else could it be? Novu is the only one with the masterkey, after all.

The question is; what is he going to do next? Is he going to get all his courage together and actively mingle in the fights, or remain a rather passive helper (probably the latter). I also wonder what made him change his mind? General shame, Shoots sacrifice, his student Palm who DOES  go there (and he doesn't want to fail in her adoration?)...?

I always suspected he would be back - only, to be honest, I thought he would help out Moreau in his smokejail.

Anyway, if Novu is going to become really active, it's going to change the balance between the fighters (or should I say 'imbalance'  ) a bit. For instance, with appearing and dissapearing, he could keep yupi busy long enough to go bankrupt without him being able to kill anyone.

Or he could surprise Poofu, who thinks he knows the whereabouts of everyone in the palace (how wrong he is!).


BTW; I thought my new cool badass sigpic would give me huge amounts of rep, but the work I put in it hasn't paid of as yet (not in the least, even).


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 14, 2008)

^ dont rep whore u'll get raped by mods but yeah i see where ur comin from he would be useful and shit but hes seen the RGs aura and shat himself what can you do lol


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2008)

Why are people bashing Kewl on Nexgear? The guy has given us translations for so long, the ungrateful twerps.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 14, 2008)

^ I have no idea what your talkingg about but bashing scanners isn't cool


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 14, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Why are people bashing Kewl on Nexgear? The guy has given us translations for so long, the ungrateful twerps.



man I got to know this too late, the fight is already over, otherwise I would have write a big rant on how dare they treat kewl like that, the guy is a legend >

hell I couldnt bare it so I spamed anyways


----------



## Nakor (Nov 14, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> How big do you people think the chance is that Killua will leave Gon after this arc is done? There have been some hints over the course of the series, but I don't see it happening tbh.



he took the needle out of his head though, so he will be able to stay by gon's side.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow, Yupi's Rage mode design is vintage Togashi.

Lawl @ penis arm. 

And I hope we get a bit of the Netero King fight, before he goes on a stupid break again.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 14, 2008)

Netero is the fucking man! Look at that last frame!


----------



## NeBy (Nov 14, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Why are people bashing Kewl on Nexgear? The guy has given us translations for so long, the ungrateful twerps.





Hisoka said:


> man I got to know this too late, the fight is already over, otherwise I would have write a big rant on how dare they treat kewl like that, the guy is a legend >
> 
> hell I couldnt bare it so I spamed anyways



It's never too late until the fat lady translates. There has actually been a new poster who had to spout some criticism. Whether technically true or not, they don't show they can do better, nor are they willing to help out or do something constructive, so I find their criticism a bit cheap.

I already posted some posts in defence of kewl, but if they keep at it, I'm afraid I will lose myself in Great Walls of Texts.

You know, those even pokku-fanfapper is afraid of. 

Seriously though, I think it's mega-uncool, and what is worse (in my viewpoint, but you know me), they make bold claims without making any effort to substantiate them.

That makes me...belligerent.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2008)

what are your user name*s* on next gear


----------



## NeBy (Nov 14, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what are your user name*s* on next gear



You can find the thread here:

Download

As for my username, that's something very special and unique over there! You'd never guess it, but over at nexgear my nickname is...TADAM...

NeBy!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2008)

neby
nico 
kurapica



i remember i registered there before but i wasnt able to post will i will try again


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Nov 14, 2008)

really awesome chapter that was bad ass sad tho we only have a couple more chapters left 2 i think


----------



## Monna (Nov 14, 2008)

I absolutely can't wait to see Netero and Meruem fight.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 14, 2008)

If Zeno was Netero's old friend, why did he only make the effort to get him within range of the King? I would have thought that since he made an appearance during the Ryodan arc, and arguably did more, why did he leave it up to a one on one match? 

I'm all for Netero, but it appears that his strength isn't on Meruem's level.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2008)

Proxy said:


> If Zeno was Netero's old friend, why did he only make the effort to get him within range of the King? I would have thought that since he made an appearance during the Ryodan arc, and arguably did more, why did he leave it up to a one on one match?
> 
> I'm all for Netero, but it appears that his strength isn't on Meruem's level.



Weren't you reading the chapters?


Zeno plainly states that he isn't anything near Netero's level and he was only paid to drop him off




also I think we are coming up to one of the sole fights I can think of where neither Fighters Hatsu was known


unless the whole consuming people for power is Merum's


----------



## Proxy (Nov 15, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Weren't you reading the chapters?
> 
> Zeno plainly states that he isn't anything near Netero's level and he was only paid to drop him off
> 
> ...



I forgot 

I'd like to see more of him, though.


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm guessing Meruem > Netero > Chrollo Lucifer > Zeno > Silva.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 15, 2008)

That's what it looks like. If Meruem had battle experience, he would be even better.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2008)

We shall see, if the Yupi fight is proving anything its experience > raw nen power


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2008)

Taleran said:


> We shall see, if the Yupi fight is proving anything its experience > raw nen power


More like broken nen abilities > raw nen power and skill

Lats face it, Knuckle's Potclean is very broken. Though it is their only chance of victory. Oh well.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 15, 2008)

*Honestly I think Togashi might be purposefully overhyping Meruem, and possibly eve Netero himself. We don't even know if Netero is among the top 5 nen users or not. He did say he has less than half the power he had in his prime, but then again we have absolutley no idea how much merit that statement holds. *


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> More like broken nen abilities > raw nen power and skill
> 
> Lats face it, Knuckle's Potclean is very broken. Though it is their only chance of victory. Oh well.



Potclean is as good as Knuckle is no better no worse in that respect it isn't that cheap its just like a very good poison


----------



## NeBy (Nov 15, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Potclean is as good as Knuckle is no better no worse in that respect it isn't that cheap its just like a very good poison



Hey, Tale, I see your quote of Tehol Beddict...are you a malazin empire-fan too?

I also see you stole from *my*  sigpic! (Then again, it's a real badd-ass pic).

Your sigpic is rather butt-ugly, though. From what is it?


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 15, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> I'm guessing Ging > Meruem > Netero > Danchou > Zeno > Silva.



Fixed


----------



## NeBy (Nov 15, 2008)

Killua said:


> Fixed



So you finally acknowledge Pokku isn't anywhere in there with the top-tier fighters?!

That's an improvement!


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 15, 2008)

Improvement? Why list Pokkuru when Meruem is Pokkuru reborn?


----------



## NeBy (Nov 15, 2008)

Killua said:


> Improvement? Why list Pokkuru when Meruem is Pokkuru reborn?



That's like saying my shit is the pig reborn, after I ate pork.


----------



## Violent Man (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank god we get some Netero vs Mereum action before the break. And I'm loving the way they are taking down Yupi. Really shows how technique and experience can overcome even the greatest of odds.



> So you finally acknowledge Pokku isn't anywhere in there with the top-tier fighters?!
> 
> That's an improvement!



The only thing Pokku will ever be a top tier in would be a list of funniest deaths.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 15, 2008)

Sure Netero is supposed to be one of the best out there, but I don't think he should be in the top 5 even now, considering that his strength is only half of what it used to be.

Judging by Zeno's comments, it seemed for instance that Maha was likely more powerful than he was.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 15, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Sure Netero is supposed to be one of the best out there, but I don't think he should be in the top 5 even now, considering that his strength is only half of what it used to be.
> 
> Judging by Zeno's comments, it seemed for instance that Maha was likely more powerful than he was.



Strange. I interpreted that just the opposite way. Since Maha is a zaoldyeck assassin, he will only fight someone if he's being paid to do so (unless one assumes Netero is the one who went after Maha, which seems a bit contrary to his nature). And once he accepts a contract like that, he WILL kill the victim.

Since he didn't (as Zeno said; Netero is the only one who can still breath after having fought Maha), it's clear to me the only reason would be, that he *was not able* to kill off Netero.

Which in turn means, Netero had to be stronger than Maha (even back then in the early days).

That Netero (a relaxed, smart old geezer) let Maha live is much more rational to assume than that Maha (as a paid assassin) would let Netero live.

As for not being in the top 5 anymore...that's so hard to tell. We know he was the best nen-fighter around 50 years ago. Is half of what he had then, enough to maintain a place in the top-5? Difficult to tell. But we do get hints he's stronger than either Morau or Novu or Zeno, for that matter. So, even with half his strength, it's clear he's still very top-tier.

That said, I don't think Mereum is bragging (isn't his way) if he says there's a clear power-gap between them. I guess it's a bit like Yupi versus the rest; a big powerdifference, but that doesn't mean he's sure to win.

Just as Yupi, the king is pretty inexperienced, when it comes to actual fighting and all the possibilities of nen. It could be he's in for some real surprises, just as Yupi.

Contrary to Yupi, though, the king has been shown to be very intelligent and adaptable, so Netero only has a chance if he does it fast, and uses a strong hatsu, IMHO. I'm still not getting it why - if he knew the threat the king poses - he didn't hire Zeno and silva to help him fight the king. He must be pretty sure of himself - maybe he keeps some strange hatsu in his sleeve?


----------



## narutofan7410 (Nov 15, 2008)

this getting better and better


----------



## Danchou (Nov 15, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Strange. I interpreted that just the opposite way. Since Maha is a zaoldyeck assassin, he will only fight someone if he's being paid to do so (unless one assumes Netero is the one who went after Maha, which seems a bit contrary to his nature). And once he accepts a contract like that, he WILL kill the victim.
> 
> Since he didn't (as Zeno said; Netero is the only one who can still breath after having fought Maha), it's clear to me the only reason would be, that he *was not able* to kill off Netero.
> 
> ...


It's about the way it was formulated. The fact that Netero is supposedly the only person to have fought Maha and lived to tell about it, infers that it was Netero who was the underdog. It certainly doesn't mean that Netero was stronger, since we don't know hwo the fight ended. It could have come to a stalemate or a moot point like for instance how Kuroro vs. the Zoaldyecks ended. We also don't know whether that really was an assassination. It simply states that they fought.



> As for not being in the top 5 anymore...that's so hard to tell. We know he was the best nen-fighter around 50 years ago. Is half of what he had then, enough to maintain a place in the top-5? Difficult to tell. But we do get hints he's stronger than either Morau or Novu or Zeno, for that matter. So, even with half his strength, it's clear he's still very top-tier.
> 
> That said, I don't think Mereum is bragging (isn't his way) if he says there's a clear power-gap between them. I guess it's a bit like Yupi versus the rest; a big powerdifference, but that doesn't mean he's sure to win.
> 
> ...


The thing about Netero being in the top 5 is that it'd be a bit strange if he was still able to claim a place in the top despite being only half of his prime. New and younger generations of talented people are bound to have come to reach the absolute top since then. Something he also seems to acknowledge himself with him stating that he used to be the strongest half a century ago and that he has been dwindled back to being roughly on Morau and Novu's level.

Saying that he is about as strong now as Morau and Novu isn't very impressive if you look at it in the grander scheme of things. Not in the last place considering that Silva can oneshot a Divison Commander which is more than there is to say of Novu and Morau.
That said, I really have to commend Morau's strength. He has shown an impressive displayal of skill despite being only to at like 40% of his best state.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 15, 2008)

Taleran said:


> We shall see, if the Yupi fight is proving anything its experience > raw nen power



yeah but in meruem's case he seems to fill in the lack of experience by his intelligence, I dont think he will be as clueless as Yupi but then agian Yupi isnt facing Netero, if he was, he would probably have no chance.


----------



## Teach (Nov 15, 2008)

I hope meruem gets his ass handed to him.


----------



## Violent Man (Nov 15, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> I hope meruem gets his ass handed to him.





I don't want any ass handings in this fight. I want a straight up close brawl between these 2. HxH needs a high tier battle.


----------



## Power16 (Nov 15, 2008)

Doubt it but if Netero is to win he's going to have pull some amazing Hatsu.

This was an amazing chapter, people can call Meruem a copy cat by his looks all the want but personality wise he's turning out to be one of the most amazing 'villains' out there. I'm just liking him more and more and now i'm not sure what i too expect out the battle result. I want to see him continue to develop on his way of thinking. Yupi's fight has run its course and i see him at least taking one person down with him. Gon is just on fire right now but i can't help but think he won't see any battles. So many different scenarios for all these tensions going on, i'm just loving HxH right now(and then the disappointment will come ).


----------



## NeBy (Nov 15, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> It's about the way it was formulated. The fact that Netero is supposedly the only person to have fought Maha and lived to tell about it, infers that it was Netero who was the underdog. It certainly doesn't mean that Netero was stronger, since we don't know hwo the fight ended. It could have come to a stalemate or a moot point like for instance how Kuroro vs. the Zoaldyecks ended. We also don't know whether that really was an assassination. It simply states that they fought.



Well, they don't fight just for the fun of it (dixit Zeno after facing Kuroro). In fact, have we ever seen them fight or do anything, EXEPT if they're paid for it? Even helping out Netero with transport and seperating the RG was only done because Netero paid up.

As said, unless in self-defence (something I don't think Netero would initiate, since he's not really the murderous type), it's more reasonable to assume than not, that Maha would fight him with the purpose of killing him. Zeno's statement is perhaps more akin to the statement Silva made about a GR-member he killed 'that the money wasn't worth it'. As explained by Killua, that was an understatement, meaning the GR member was really good.

Ofcourse, it's impossible to determine what actually happened; the least one can assume is, there was a stalemate. How strong was Maha in his prime, and when was he fighting Netero (during HIS prime, or much later?). Since Maha is still inferred to be a pretty good (nen)killer (he helped to wipe out the Godfathers, after all) at his (very) old age, one can reasonable assume he was - at his prime - as strong, and probably even stronger than Zeno currently is.

I always thought it would be interesting (for a future arc) to focus a bit on the (members of) the Zoaldyeck family - with here and there a flashback, showing former fights like that with Netero, perhaps. It could be a pretty interesting arc, and be used to finish a loose end (the dissapearance of Killuas' bro) for instance.




> The thing about Netero being in the top 5 is that it'd be a bit strange if he was still able to claim a place in the top despite being only half of his prime. New and younger generations of talented people are bound to have come to reach the absolute top since then. Something he also seems to acknowledge himself with him stating that he used to be the strongest half a century ago and that he has been dwindled back to being roughly on Morau and Novu's level.
> 
> Saying that he is about as strong now as Morau and Novu isn't very impressive if you look at it in the grander scheme of things. Not in the last place considering that Silva can oneshot a Divison Commander which is more than there is to say of Novu and Morau.
> That said, I really have to commend Morau's strength. He has shown an impressive displayal of skill despite being only to at like 40% of his best state.



That said, Novu and Moreau themselves said the chairman was exagerating, and was still stronger than them.

All in all...I'm somewhat in agreement with you. Looking at it logically, it is difficult to assume anyone at the top would still be at the top with half of his strength/power. Half is awfully lot, after all. 

Imagine r/l champions in whatever field: bicycling, lifting weights, etc. If one is at the very top, the first of the line in their prime, would they still be when going half as fast, or lifting only half the amount they used too? I doubt it.

Ok, nen-hatsu and fighting experience counts too, but still...I must agree it's not very likely he will still be top 5 of the best hxh nen-fighters in the (hxh) world.

Also, if he would still be in the top-5 with half his strength, that would mean he was completely uber-haxored when he was at his prime, something togashi has always avoided in hxh.

While I feel he's still a real bad-ass, logic dictates it's more likely than not that he isn't really top-5 anymore. He's definitely still top-tier, though.


----------



## Teach (Nov 15, 2008)

Violent Man said:


> I don't want any ass handings in this fight. I want a straight up close brawl between these 2. HxH needs a high tier battle.



After a close battle he'll get his ass handed to him, that's what I meant


----------



## Nakor (Nov 15, 2008)

netero may have a chance against the king simply because of his hatsus. though we haven't seen the kings hatsus yet, its a reasonable assumption to say that netero has superior ones. 

netero is probably in the top 15 in nen now. But he could be like 4 or 5 in terms of fighting ability/hatsus.


----------



## Freija (Nov 15, 2008)

I'd rather suggest Netero being amongst the top 20


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 15, 2008)

Lessee, I'm guessing Morau's dead.  Thus proving Novu's premonition correct.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 15, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> I'd rather suggest Netero being amongst the top 20



in fighting ability i can't see him being that low. his hatsus have got to be incredible. now he could be that low in terms of how much nen he is able to muster.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 15, 2008)

i never knew Netero was being ranked so low


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2008)

netero is a top 10


----------



## Power16 (Nov 15, 2008)

After being the former number 1 nen fighter in the world, Netero with his ability/strength/speed taken into account should be at least top 25 him being any higher would mean that back at his prime he would overly strong and that would mean the newer generation hasn't come up.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2008)

if netero is still stronger than zeno
i think he will be a top 10


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2008)

Arthritis is silent killer people:S


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2008)

who have Arthritis


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 15, 2008)

I can see Netero having a heart attack or coughing up blood during the fight.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Hey, Tale, I see your quote of Tehol Beddict...are you a malazin empire-fan too?
> 
> I also see you stole from *my*  sigpic! (Then again, it's a real badd-ass pic).
> 
> Your sigpic is rather butt-ugly, though. From what is it?



technically you were second I had my avatar before you had that sig  (but I really don't give a darn)


----------



## Fran (Nov 15, 2008)

Fuck yeah, now we're cooking with the charcoal.



Excellent chapter.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 15, 2008)

That was just a clone, Matt.  Don't make a mess just yet.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2008)

I wanna see an Ova so bad now!!!


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't think Netero is going to defeat Meruem.

But... if he fails, then who will be able to defeat him? lol, I'd laugh if Gon beats him.



Ennoea said:


> I wanna see an Ova so bad now!!!


If only this arc would come to a close...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2008)

i have a feeling there will be no ova


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 15, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> I don't think Netero is going to defeat Meruem.
> 
> But... if he fails, then who will be able to defeat him?



God himself, Ging Freecs, can make an appearance, maybe Netero sent a message warning him to be alert and attack in last case, i dont think he would let thousands of people die just to avoid facing Gon!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2008)

> i have a feeling there will be no ova



The last volume ranked no 1 for two weeks, there will be an Ova!!! Or there will be hell to pay


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2008)

ging is number 5
what about the other four who are supposed to be on the top

there are other people we no nothing about them who can fight the king

but the thing this might be the last chance to be able to fight the king
if he wants to take over the world he will work from the shadows after that or prepare a big army


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2008)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> God himself, Ging Freecs, can make an appearance, maybe Netero sent a message warning him to be alert and attack in last case, i dont think he would let thousands of people die just to avoid facing Gon!


That would be amazing.

Also, the anime will continue. The manga said that they will adapt all of the anime in some form or another. And with the length of this arc, I wouldn't be surprised if its a TV anime and not an OVA.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2008)

> The manga said that they will adapt all of the anime


when did they say that i hope it is something new


----------



## Teach (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm having a boner because of Netero, that guy is hot mangs.

Netero: "Suck my cock hot MERUEM! :yama"


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> when did they say that i hope it is something new


It was pre-Greed Island when they said that, but I doubt they'll go back on their word.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2008)

> I'm having a boner because of Netero, that guy is hot mangs.
> 
> Netero: "Suck my cock hot MERUEM! :yama"



acting like hisoka arent you ? 



> It was pre-Greed Island when they said that, but I doubt they'll go back on their word.



i think after togashi"s break everything isnt the same
they might go back on their word but the only one to be blamed if they did so is togashi 

but anyway i hope other studio will pick up HxH nippon animation havent been good as they used too be 
if they did it they should give it the quality of the tv series


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> acting like hisoka arent you ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd wait until this arc is over before I start having any doubts.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Nov 15, 2008)

That's a hopeful thinking. This arc needs to get animated anyway, it's awesome even if there are people who can't seem to fully enjoy it like the previous ones, it's probably due to all the constant hiatuses. Re-reading the whole arc in one read is probably the best solution for those cases(another good reason to get another ova, since it would be easier to just watch than re-read lots of chapters, that in somes cases, are really hard to read with all the messy art).


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 15, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> I don't think Netero is going to defeat Meruem.
> 
> But... if he fails, then who will be able to defeat him? lol, I'd laugh if Gon beats him.



I still have a funny feeling that the hunter organisation wouldnt leave the whole thing just to netero they better have a plan B ready


----------



## Gorgatron (Nov 15, 2008)

If the King kills Netero and eats him, oh boy. Going to be really hard to mount and offense against him with the people left over.

All so is Gon keeping Pufu there by threatening to hurt the girl. That just seems odd for him.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 16, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ging is number 5



no hes one of 5


also peoples lists I'd have to make an addition



Ging > Raiza > Merum >= Netero > Zeno > Lucifer >= Silva





> All so is Gon keeping Pufu there by threatening to hurt the girl. That just seems odd for him.



No no no, Pufu is being kept there by Pitou's plea nothing else


----------



## Proxy (Nov 16, 2008)

Question: Wasn't it said that prior to Netero leaving on his own that he wouldn't even make it to Meruem?

Shouldn't Pitou be at or around Netero's level?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 16, 2008)

the good ant when he saw Netero's power before he went to sit on his mountain said he wouldn't make it past the royal guards

that was right before everyone went crazy training mode


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2008)

Well he's never actually seen the king's full power has he?


----------



## Iris (Nov 16, 2008)

Gorgatron said:


> All so is Gon keeping Pufu there by threatening to hurt the girl. That just seems odd for him.



Gon is actually a sociopath, not at Luffy's level, but still there...somewhere.

Nothing odd at all.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 16, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ging is number 5
> what about the other four who are supposed to be on the top
> 
> there are other people we no nothing about them who can fight the king
> ...



Top 5 =/= Nr. 5


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2008)

okay  ....


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 16, 2008)

I think Maha will join in and help Netero out, if he really can't beat Muruem on his own.

Zeno seems to imply that that old bastard's nen is really something.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 16, 2008)

what makes you think that maha is even there? do you think that maha was his old friend and that zeno was just there as a way to get netero inside the palace and distract everyone?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2008)

no one is there


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 16, 2008)

no one but netero 

its all down to him and he is gonna be baked


----------



## Monna (Nov 16, 2008)

Iris said:


> Gon is actually a sociopath, not at Luffy's level, but still there...somewhere.
> 
> Nothing odd at all.


Gon and Luffy don't seem antisocial to me.


----------



## Teach (Nov 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> no one but netero
> 
> its all down to him and he is gonna be naked


Yes please


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 16, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> Yes please



lol what?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 16, 2008)

Nico lobin


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 16, 2008)

lobin indeed


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2008)

naked old man


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 16, 2008)

Chelsea ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in my HxH? 

MY SIG IS SO EPIC I CANT BEAR IT


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2008)

How is Gon a sociopath?


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 16, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Nico lobin



Taaaaaaaaaaaaaaachiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 16, 2008)

How are you Nico?


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 16, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> How are you Nico?



I am great, abit busy at the moment, my site has been creating some drama lately =/


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 16, 2008)

Your site? Link me (via PM) mayb I can help you too


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2008)

Killua said:


> Chelsea ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in my HxH?
> 
> MY SIG IS SO EPIC I CANT BEAR IT



i always see Chelsea as villians but awesome villians 

man united  
arsenal 
both are good people


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2008)

Fulham>all

Man U suck, I hope Ronaldo gets run over by an ice cream truck.


----------



## Teach (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey guys, I think Netero is really cool.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 16, 2008)

Liverpool bitches 

Also, the original HxH opening

it's so beautiful


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2008)

Yuppi's final form in HQ glory!!!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Fulham>all
> 
> Man U suck, I hope Ronaldo gets run over by an ice cream truck.



ronaldo is good cuz he has the power and speed now
when he gets old he wont do much i think

see Zidane 
even more gar in the world final 

on topic hisoka > all


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2008)

Enjoy:


----------



## Monna (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 16, 2008)

Well I see Pufu is being an ass as expected. 

lol seeing Yupi without his Nen powers should be interesting. It will close the gap no doubt but his physical prowess will still be a pain.

Awesome Netero and King face off is awesome.


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 16, 2008)

it would be interesting if yupi could somehow override his eventual zetsu state with his rage


----------



## Taleran (Nov 16, 2008)

And then the fight continues forever and ever


----------



## Proxy (Nov 16, 2008)

Yupi losing his abilities could be the break that they need. After Morau was tricked into releasing Pufu, they need a win against a RG or better yet, the King but that doesn't look like it'll happen.


----------



## zornedge (Nov 17, 2008)

Netero and The King... about time too, and I see Netero's aura is quite intimidating.  I wonder how the King feels about it.


----------



## Monna (Nov 17, 2008)

This could potentially be the greatest battle in Hunter x Hunter so far.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 17, 2008)

if the king beat netero
so this mission will be a failure
he can just go back and kill everyone


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2008)

He just took the King to a site where they test Nuclear weapons, let the battle begin


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 17, 2008)

netero and his ultimate experience in the battle should be epic, not to mention, some epicly refined nen ability/*abilities*


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 17, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> He just took the King to a site where they test Nuclear weapons, let the battle begin



hell yeah netero uses nuclear attacks


----------



## Teach (Nov 17, 2008)

He is most likely reinforcement, he has physically trained his body alot.

Can somebody explain the different areas of nen, I'm noob in that department.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 17, 2008)

even his name netero reminds me of something nuclear

let HxH biggest fight to date starts


----------



## Fran (Nov 17, 2008)

The King's right though. He's gonna stomp Netero.
Then he's gonna eat him.
And then apocalypse nigh!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 17, 2008)

king is unriped fruit hisoka will like him


----------



## Taleran (Nov 17, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> He is most likely reinforcement, he has physically trained his body alot.
> 
> Can somebody explain the different areas of nen, I'm noob in that department.




Reinforcement - Strengthens the body, held objects

Emission - lets the user control their aura when not connected to body

Manipulation - Manipulates other people or things

Materialization - Creates Objects that can be imbued with special characteristics and conditions

Transformation - Users change properties of their nen

Specialization - anything that doesn't fit into the other 5


and according to Hisoka



> Reinforcement users are generally "simple" and "determined"
> Emitters are "impatient" and "not detail-oriented."
> Manipulators are logical people who advance at their own pace.
> Materialization users are generally very "high-strung" people.
> ...


----------



## Danchou (Nov 17, 2008)

Jet the Villain said:


> Well I see Pufu is being an ass as expected.
> 
> lol seeing Yupi without his Nen powers should be interesting. It will close the gap no doubt but his physical prowess will still be a pain.
> 
> Awesome Netero and King face off is awesome.


Yup yup. I wonder whether that moment will be the upcoming unexpected chenge in Yupi that the dialogue was hinting at before. 



Ennoea said:


> He just took the King to a site where they test Nuclear weapons, let the battle begin


Indeed. This should be one of the most epic fights we've seen in recent anime/manga history.

Until it's surpassed by the Hisoka - Kuroro matchup.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 17, 2008)

Meruem beats Netero
Battle between Meruem and Pokkuru inside
Pokkuru wins

FUCK ME THIS IS EXCELLENT


----------



## Teach (Nov 17, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Reinforcement - Strengthens the body, held objects
> 
> Emission - lets the user control their aura when not connected to body
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 17, 2008)

It's also important to know that they (excluding Specialization) are not really detached from eachother, but are all ways of outwardly applying Nen, and a Hatsu can use one's skill in multiple areas (Kastro's clone ability was I think the first Hatsu explained to us, and it utilized three Hatsu types). The six make a hexagon and everybody is placed somewhere on it. Someone placed directly at the very top has a 100% capacity for Reinforcement, 80% in Emission and Transformation, and 60% in Manipulation and Materialization; or someone directly on Manipulation would have 100% there, 80% Emis., 60% Reinf. and Mat., and 40% Trans.; etc. Gon is between Reinforcement and Emission (closer to Reinforcement). Gon probably has like a ~95% capacity for Reinforcement.

Specialization is either 0% or 100% - you either have it or you don't. It seems like it's similar to Naruto's bloodline limits, but not exactly. It seems to be random, or perhaps linked to decades of training or one's blood - but is random, regardless. Kurapica's Emperor Time is activated by his eyes turning red, a hereditary trait activated by his emotions. While Neon Nostrad's Lovely Ghost Writer seemed to come out of nowhere -- she doesn't even know what Nen is. I don't remember if it was said or if I just theorized it, but I believe being closer to Specialization on the hexagon increase your chances of attaining one - hence, a Reinforcement-user with a Specialization Hatsu would be pretty rare and badass (I always hoped Ging was like this, or Gon would be someday).


----------



## NeBy (Nov 17, 2008)

Taleran said:


> technically you were second I had my avatar before you had that sig  (but I really don't give a darn)



Nooooeeeesss! 

Anywayz...what about the rest? Malazin-empire? Your (rather ugly colored ) sigpic is from?



hgfdsahjkl said:


> i have a feeling there will be no ova



You're feeling is wrong! Nuf said!



h3h3h3 said:


> I'm having a boner because of Netero, that guy is hot mangs.
> 
> Netero: "Suck my cock hot MERUEM! :yama"



 

Is there a Japanese term for the opposite of shotacon? I mean; not young boys but old men?

If Hisoka ever has THAT complex, he deserves to be beaten the crap out of him! 



Paul the SK said:


> It was pre-Greed Island when they said that, but I doubt they'll go back on their word.



Yeah, I remember that too. If nothing has changed, I bet they're going to go forward with it once Togashi ends his ant-arc. (That was the reason they didn't start on it, after all; his numerous hiatuses.)



Iris said:


> Gon is actually a sociopath, not at Luffy's level, but still there...somewhere.
> 
> Nothing odd at all.





What the heck are you talking about?



Killua said:


> Top 5 =/= Nr. 5



You finally make sense in a post!! :amazed



Killua said:


> Meruem beats Netero
> Battle between Meruem and Pokkuru inside
> Pokkuru wins
> 
> FUCK ME THIS IS EXCELLENT



But it didn't last long...


----------



## Taleran (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah I've read Malazan up to Bonehunters 

and the pic should be easy for anyone that reads manga and has ever played a video game


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 17, 2008)

> You're feeling is wrong! Nuf said!



are you sure ?are you sure? 

well i hope my feeling is wrong


----------



## Danchou (Nov 17, 2008)

We've got Monday spoilers from the folks over at nexgear. Not verified yet btw. They're pretty surprising and eventful to say the least.

I'll update them as we go. 


*Spoiler*: _HxH chapter 288 spoiler script_ 



煽り「蟻の思惑…その交差点にゴン!!」
Narrator: "The ant's expectation... at that intersection is Gon!!"

　　ピトーはプフの要求通り襲撃直後
　　Pitou, in accordance with Pufu's request, immediately following the 
raid
　　つまりプフと別れた時点から語り始めた
　 breifly, starts talking about from when she separated from Pufu.
　　ゴンが知らない部分をあえて説明する事で
　　when parts Gon didn't know about are reached in the explanation
　　ゴンが「話を聞く事に集中」するよう仕向ける狙いでぼbr />?る
　　Gon makes "Focusing on listening to the story" an aim.

　HUNTER×HUNTER
　No.288◆賞賛
No. 288◆Commendation

　　コムギを抱きかかえた王の事を意図的に話さなかったぼbr />?は
　　She purposely does not mention about how the king was holding Komugi 
in his arms.
　　あの状況を言葉で忠実に再現する言葉を持たなかったぼbr />?らだ
　　Because she did not have the words to faithfully restore that situation.
　　ゴンに際立った変化は無い
　　Gon has no significant change
　　━━が
-------But
　　ピトーはゴンの視線の揺らぎに企みの成功を見た
　　Pitou's plan to make Gon's stare tremble looked like a success.

ピトー「王は…自らの意思で敵とそこから出て行った」
Pitou: "It was the King's... own intention to leave to there with the enemy."

　　　「ボク達が行く必要はない」
　　　"It's not necessary for us to go."
プフ「…成程」
Pufu: "...I see."
　　（南へ…）
　　(To the south...)
　　「よくわかりました」
　　"I've understood well."
　　（ファインプレーです ピトー）
　　"Fine play, Pitou."
　　「ならば私達はここで待ちましょう 王の帰還を」
　　"So, let us wait here, for the King's return."

　　　【背中から一匹のちびプフを放出するプフ】
　　　[From his back, Pufu releases one Chibi Pufu]

ちびプフ（私の外殻だけを残すなら1/7の蝿で充分!!）
Chibi Pufu: (If I just leave behind my shell, 1/7 fly is enough!!)
　　　　（残りの6/7で…王の元へ!!!）
　　　　(As for the remaining 6/7... return to the King!!!)

　　　【兵器実験場 ネテロと王】
　　　[The Weapons Testing Site Netero and the King]

[I'm gonna try my best with this... but as I said, these guys talk astutely, 
and there's a lot here to understand.]
王「負けを覚悟の戦いか」
King: "A fight were you're prepared to lose?"
　「理解できぬな…人類という種のためか？」
　"I can't understand... for the so-called mankind idea?"
　「ならば余の行為はむしろ〝協力〟だと言っておく」
　"In that case, my actions could be said to be more like "cooperation"."
　「例えばお前達の社会には国境という縄張りに似た仕切ゼbr />?があろう」
　"For example, like how your society's so-called countries rope off your 
areas"
　「境の右では子供が飢えて死に左では何もしないクズが兼br />?てを持っている」
　"On the right side, children starve to death and on the left side carries 
waste that doesn't do anything."
　「狂気の沙汰だ」
　"It's an unbelievalbe act."
ネテロ「……」
Netero: "......"
王「余が壊してやる」
King: "I'll break it down."
　「そして与えよう」
　"And I'll give."
　「平等とはいえぬまでも」
　"Though not as far as equal"
　「理不尽な差の無い世界を!!」
　"A world without unreasonable differences!!"
ネテロ「ん～～～～～～…」
Netero: "N~~~~~~~..."
王「始めのうちは〝力〟と〝恐怖〟を利用する事を否定しぼbr />?い」
King: "The original setup was "power" and "fear" being used without negotiation.
"
　「だが あくまでそれは秩序維持のためと限定する」
　"But to the end, we are restricted to that to maintain order."
　「余は何のために〝力〟を使うかを学習した」
　"I studied for what what reason to use "power"."
　「弱く…しかし生かすべき者を守るためだ」
　"For weak... but what ones that should live, to protect them."
　「敗者を虐げるためでは決してない」
　"Never to oppress the loser."
ネテロ（………こいつは厄介だな）
Netero: (.........This guy's troublesome, eh)
　　　（奴は揺れている）
　　　(He's shaking)
王「貴様とは戦わぬ」
King: "I won't fight you"
ネテロ（蟻と人との間で!!!）
Netero: (Amoung ants and humans!!!)
王「場所の移動に異をはさまなかったのは」
King: "I didn't object to moving to another place."
　「忌憚なく論を交わすために過ぎぬ」
　"Not so much as to argue without reserve."
　「近う寄れ」
　"Closely approach." 
ネテロ（そしてまだ気付いていない）
Netero: (And he still isn't recognizing.)
　　　（その二つが絶対に混じわらない事に!!）
　　　(That those definitely can't mix!!) [I think I might've decoded how 
Netero talks. わらない is the equivalent of the normal られない. Or at least 
that's what I'm assuming. Someone tell me if I'm wrong.]
　　　（どちらにも傾きうる…しかし例えどちらに転んでゼbr />?） 
　　　(Both have bias.... But both examples still fall down.) [This line 
I don't get so much...]
　　　【過去ネテロとお偉いさん】
　　　[Flashback of Netero and Celebrated-san]
[Celebrated-san seems to be another one of Eroi-jin's placeholder names.]

お偉いさん「頼んだよ 我々が望むのはただ一つ」
Celebrated-sam: "I beg of you. We have only one request."
　　　　　「危険生物の速やかな駆除だからね」
　　　　　"The speedy extermination of dangerous creatures."
ネテロ「すでに多くの犠牲者が出ています」
Netero: "Many victims have already appeared."
　　　「手段を選ばず…という事で宜しいのですかな…？〼br />?
　　　"If we have a means of selection... kind of thing, would that be okay..
.?" [Netero talks funny. I'm not sure what 選ばず means.]
お偉いさん「そこは君ィ専門家に我々がどうこう言えんよ〼br />?
Celebrated-san: "That is your specialty, we'll tend to what you say."
　　　　　「ともかく我々は一刻も早く」
　　　　　"In any case, we are immediate."
　　　　　「危険生物が根絶される事を望んでるんだ」
　　　　　"We wish to see the dangerous creatures eradicated."
ネテロ（絶対にありは根絶やしにして）
Netero: (The ants will absolutely be irradicated.)
　　　（批判は全てH協会がかぶれという事ですな）
　　　(It's a judgement the entire H association will bear.)
　　　「………承知しました」
　　　".........I agree."


　　　【兵器実験場 ネテロと王】
　　　[Weapons Testing Site Netero and the King]

ネテロ（結論は変わらない）
Netero: (The conclusion has not changed.)
　　　「王よ」
　　　"King."
　　　（早めに闘っちまった方がいい）
　　　(If we fight sooner, it would be better.)
　　　「お互い大変だな」
　　　"This is difficult for us both."
　　　（心がぶれる前に）
　　　(Before my heart is shaken.)
王「？」
King: "?"

　　　【合掌するネテロ】
　　　[Netero puts his hands together in prayer]

　　〝百式観音 壱乃掌(ひゃくしきかんのん いちのて)〟
　　"Hundred Style Kanon One Palm"
[Kannon is the Buddhist Deity of Mercy. This attack is pronounced just as 
it's written.]

　　　【ネテロの背後に現れた巨大な観音が王に攻撃をすゼbr />?】
　　　[Appearing from Netero's back, a giant Kannon attacks the king.]

　　【宮殿北部 モラウとユピー】
　　　[Palace North Tower Morau and Yupi]

ユピー「ひゃはは」
Yupi: "Hyahaha"

　　　【ナックルの分身を軽快に壊していくユピー】
　　　[The Knuckle clones are casually broken down by Yupi]

モラウ（…………）
Morau: (............)
　　　（残り10体…!!）
　　　(10 remaining...!!)
　　　（いよいよ土壇場だな………）
　　　(Getting closer to the last moment.........)
　　　（やつはどうやらオレを最後に料理する気らしいな‼br />?）
　　　(This guy somehow seems finally have me cooked...)
　　　（ならば…一秒でも長く足掻いてやる…!!）
　　　(In that case... I'll struggle to lengthen it even one second...!!)

　　ユピーの目の届く範囲に全兵士を配していたのは
　　Yupi's eyes had reached the scope of every soldier's arrangement
　　モラウからもユピーの動きが把握できるからであったぼbr />?
　　And Morau was able to grasp Yupi's movements, but
　　兵士を広範囲に産卵させるのが不可能な程
　　the level of expansively spawning soldiers was impossible. 
　　モラウの疲労が深刻なレベルに達したからでもあった
　　That means's Morau's fatigue has reached a serious level.
　　気を抜けば兵士が煙に霧散してしまう
　　If he removed his energy, the soldiers would disappear completely.

モラウ（もう少しのはずなんだ……!!）
Morau: (Something a little more......!!)
　　　（ユピーだって無限のはずがねェ…!!!）
　　　(Not even Yupi doesn't have a limit...!!!)
　　　（……なのに）
　　　(......though)
　　　（なのにクソッ…!!）
　　　(Though, dammit...!!!)

　　なけなしの精神力を振り絞っても
　　Even mustering mustering his very small emotional strength
　　立ち上がることさえかなわない文字通りの限界は…
　　He couldn't make himself stand up, literally his limit...

モラウ（体が…精神が動かねェ…）
Morau (My body... my mind won't move...)

　　ユピーの破産よりも早く訪れた
　　It came earlier than Yupi's bankruptcy
　　0:09:29:53 
　　　【最後の分身を壊すユピー】
　　　[Yupi breaks the last replication]

モラウ（……残り…0…）
Morau: (......remaining...0...)
ユピー「一言……お前に言いたくてな」
Yupi: "I'd like to say... one word to you."
　　　「途中でお前に気付いたが全て片付けてからにしたぼbr />?なった」
　　　"On the way, you noticed it, but I put everything in place." [Or something like that.]
　　　「……」
　　　"......"
　　　「…ふん どう見ても死にかけの子蝿だぜ」
　　　"...Hn However you look at it, you little flies have bet your death."

　　〝怒り〟のエネルギーを別の部位に
　　Storing the "Rage" energy in a different part
　　貯蔵する術を覚えたユピーの頭は冴えていた
　　Yupi's mind wad stayed clear.
　　戦闘の最中に驚異的な速さで進化し
　　In the middle of the fight he progressed with wonderful speed.
　　モラウ達との実力差を更に大きく引き離したはずのユーbr />?ーが
　　And Yupi expected the difference in real power between Morau and others 
to become bigger.

ユピー「なのに」
Yupi: "Though"
　　　「すげェな………お前ら」
　　　"You guys.... are awesome."

　　抱いていた感情は敗者への賞賛であった
　　He had embraced feelings to commend the loser.
　　自身がユピーに持つ印象から考えればおそらく
　　Probably an impression from what Yupi had personally considered.
　　この場に最もそぐわない言葉だった事で
　　In this place, these were extremely out of place words.
　　逆にモラウは偽りのないユピーの本心が出たのだろうぼbr />?
　　Conversely Morau felt that, that a not-lying Yupi's true feelings were probably coming out.
　　素直に受け入れる事が出来た
　　And he was able to obediently accept it.
　　

ユピー「……上手く言えねェが」
Yupi: "...I'm not good at talking, but"
　　　「すげェって思ったから……こそ」
　　　"I really thought you were awesome... for sure."
　　　「キッチリ殺らなきゃな………ケジメっつーのか？〼br />?
　　　"If I didn't precisely kill you......... isn't there's a hell of a distinction?" [I doubt this is right... but it might be.] 
モラウ（ゲームオーバーだ）
Morau: (It's game over.)
ユピー「ま……一撃で楽にしてやるから」
Yupi: "Well...... I'll comfortably do it in one attack, then."
　　　「動くなよ……？」
　　　"You won't move.....?"
モラウ（今のこいつなら殺られてもいいか…って思っちまぼbr />?てる）
Morau: (I'm fine with being killed with him how he is now... I think completely.)
ユピー「じゃあな」
Yupi: "See ya"

　　ドッ…
　　Doh...

煽り「モラウ絶命!?」 
Narrator: "The end of Morau's life!?"


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2008)

I refuse to spoil it but I saw King and Gon in that chapter and its fine by me


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 17, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> We've got Monday spoilers from the folks over at nexgear. Not verified yet btw. They're pretty surprising and eventful to say the least.
> 
> I'll update them as we go.



bloody good spoilers and very likely to not to be fake, alot togashi style 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Morau died as we expected 

Netero is having second thoughts on fighting the king but he knows he has to, only because he promised to exterminate the ants  and he is so gonna loose, but finally the fight we have been waiting for is here, you know what I am good for 6 months haitus, with this progression I am so willing to wait for the time.

and the bastard pufu has already managed to get out of the place without Gon knowing, but i am telling you something, as soon as komugi is healed, Gon is toasted, Pitou wont keep his promise, he has already kind of betrayed Gon.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 17, 2008)

Is Pitou girl or boy? The manga doesn't seem to make it clear though every translation seems to state he is a boy, yet in most ero fanart Pitou is a girl


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2008)

Pitou's gender is up there with the existence of God as the biggest mystery of our lives


----------



## Monna (Nov 17, 2008)

I refuse to spoil this epic battle.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 17, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Pitou's gender is up there with the existence of God as the biggest mystery of our lives



What he said


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 17, 2008)

damn it 
i saw reckoner followed by several posts (i didnt look at anyone of them)
are you talking about the next chapters

i am trying to hold myself back here


----------



## NeBy (Nov 17, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Yeah I've read Malazan up to Bonehunters
> 
> and the pic should be easy for anyone that reads manga and has ever played a video game



Toll of the hounds was the last (of yet).



Ennoea said:


> Pitou's gender is up there with the existence of God as the biggest mystery of our lives







Hisoka said:


> What he said







hgfdsahjkl said:


> damn it
> i saw reckoner followed by several posts (i didnt look at anyone of them)
> are you talking about the next chapters
> 
> i am trying to hold myself back here


Well, he only said Netero was fighting the king but Mereum managed to break all netero's bones in one stroke. And also that Knuckle was charging into Yupi to save Moraus life, and got hit so strongly about 60% of yupi's interest got paid back.

Other than that, there were no spoilers.


Neby is lying his ass off, though


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 17, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Pitou's gender is up there with the existence of God as the biggest mystery of our lives



Then I'll call her Pitou-tan for now until Togashi reveals her pen0r.


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Pitou's a guy. They look just like Schrodinger from Hellsing - who is a catboy. And Togashi's made girly boys before. If Pitou were a girl, there'd be no reason for Togashi not to just say it. However, if Pitou's a boy, keeping it ambiguous atleast saves his fans from having their hearts broken.

About the spoilers...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I feel they may be real since it seems stupid to write out a whole script like that, and use enough detail such as Netero talking in a weird way, but it could be fake -- people can be quite dedicated to them.

What I don't get is how can Morau die? Where's Knuckle? Did I miss something? And they have two back-ups on the way - both of whom are particularly skilled at getting out of a bind. I know Togashi's less confined by shounen law than other mangaka, but it'd be dumb to have Yupi kill Morau, and then have back-up come...just to "steal the kill" as Yupi will be in permanent Zetsu state soon.

Also...I'm curious. Pufu sent 6/7ths of himself to the King and Netero. Does that actually give Gon/Killua a shot against him? I think Pufu just boned himself. And Pitou's already in a bad condition, too. Throw in Yupi and his imminent Zetsu...

Royal Guards are about to go down just in time for the King to show off, maybe?


----------



## Iris (Nov 17, 2008)

Sociopaths don't necessarly have to be antisocial, they've simply little to no conscience left.

Luffy for example, were it not for Viki, he'd have no problem if million of other people died, that's a sign of sociopathy.

Gon, were it not for Kaito, he'd have no problem the Ants killing 100's or 1000's, perhaps the King taking over the world, as long as his friends are safe (in his mind).

And the thingy when Nobunaga cried for Ubu, he got pissed off ya'll know for what.


----------



## Monna (Nov 17, 2008)

Pitou is a very cute attractive being. Be it male or female.

Damn, it feels awkward admitting that to myself.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 17, 2008)

Pitou is 

No one can deny he/she/its greatness


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 17, 2008)

Iris said:


> Luffy for example, were it not for Viki, he'd have no problem if million of other people died, that's a sign of sociopathy.



*Nothing like that was ever mentioned, ever. *



> Gon, were it not for Kaito, he'd have no problem the Ants killing 100's or 1000's, perhaps the King taking over the world, as long as his friends are safe (in his mind).



*that's goes against everything Gon stands for.  *


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2008)

lol you lot fell for that trap  

i on the other hand....


----------



## Monna (Nov 17, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> lol you lot fell for that trap
> 
> i on the other hand....


Nefelpitou is the only trap I have ever fallen for. Not even Haku, Bridget, or Jun got me. Then fucking Nefelpitou came along...


----------



## Iris (Nov 17, 2008)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Nothing like that was ever mentioned, ever. *



While that specifically wasn't mentioned, it is self-explanatory



Pimp of Pimps said:


> *that's goes against everything Gon stands for.  *



I see it, that it's one of the reasons that Luffy and Gon are one of the most interesting main chars in shounen, were they not...a little bit...uhm...let's say fucked up in their heads, it would've been boring 

Just take a look at Hisoka - although in that case, he's a complete psychopath, wich imo is also one of the main traits that makes him such a great character.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2008)

They're not sociopaths in any sense, just alittle naive.


----------



## Iris (Nov 17, 2008)

Luffy is 100% sociopath as for Gon, well ..while he is still a little kid, but he's also terribly intelligent, so I don't think he's being naive when he has to make certain choices, more like stubborn and a little sociopathic wich has yet to fully evolve


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 17, 2008)

Malumultimus said:


> About the spoilers...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




The guy who has posted is a legit source, thats why they are pretty much not fake but we have to wait, as you said some fans can be very dedicated

and about Morau dieing, in my opinion it's only Togashi being realistic, I mean most of us pretty much predicted that Morau would die in this battle, he had only 40% of his strength plus Yupi's aura was alot stronger, to be honest i predicted that Knuckle would be on the verge of dieing as well but he will just manage to bankrupt & then finish him before he colapses (but obviously later recover), sorta master(being Morau) sacrifising himself for the student, the new generation (Knuckle), it would still be their kill, the back up would just come in time to save knuckle's life after him killing Yupi.

but all in all this is all predictions and not legit XD

and about Pufu/Pitou situation, I think this is just about smart enough of Togashi, having Gon & Killua fight a lot weaker versions of the RGs, having them underestimating them which would open realistic opportunities for Gon & killua maybe making it through this fight.

and as for the king vs Netero everything points to netero dieing, I think he will definitely be a sacrifise.


----------



## Freija (Nov 18, 2008)

Interesting spoilers, however I dislike the whole King situation, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



and I'm pretty sure the next time we'll see them, Meruem just shakes off the cannon attack like a fly flew into him or something.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 18, 2008)

Iris said:


> While that specifically wasn't mentioned, it is self-explanatory


*
No, it really isn't. Nowhere was it even implied that Luffy didn't care about the thousands that were about to die. * 


> I see it, that it's one of the reasons that Luffy and Gon are one of the most interesting main chars in shounen, were they not...a little bit...uhm...let's say fucked up in their heads, it would've been boring


*
Except they've been shown to be exactly the opposite of what you're making them out to be. *



> Just take a look at Hisoka - although in that case, he's a complete psychopath, wich imo is also one of the main traits that makes him such a great character.



*Finally got one right. *


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 18, 2008)

I understand they said there'd be sacrifices, but I've yet to see a reason for it. They've had impressive team work and quite the streak of luck. Not to mention, Zeno and Silva's short appearance made a huge difference, Novu has appeared with medical aid, and not all the Ants are even threatening (smaller dudes either don't care about the invasion or could be one-shotted, and the Royal Guards didn't end up being three monsters...it's one monster and two people who can be bound by a staring contest). Look at how things have transpired, from the strongest to weakest Ant:

1: Agreed to a one-on-one match with Netero far from the palace.
2: Incapacitated by Zeno's Dragon Dive.
3: Merely spectating.
4: Patient cat-and-mouse tactics will kill him.
5: Doesn't care about the other Ants and is stalking his own allies instead of fighting.
6: Unconscious and trapped in the basement; would be dead if Solid Octopus had testicles.
7: One-shotted by Silva - someone not even participating in the battle.
8: Doesn't care about the other Ants and is trying to escape; non-threatening Hatsu.
9: Sticks with her; they're too weak to be a threat.
10: One-shotted by Killua.
11: One-shotted by Killua.

Did I forget anyone? That's not the oh-so-dangerous group they initially expected.

Togashi _could_ kill someone...but I've yet to see where it'd make sense. Things worked out way too well for them - they don't need the sacrifices they were prepared for. The only one I would've understood was Shoot's, and Novu just saved him. So now...

Netero's the only sacrifice I can understand. I don't think he can live until the other Ants are settled. I could see them arriving and Netero looks at them with a smile on his face, as Meruem lays the killing blow. And then the more messy conclusion begins...

EDIT:

Actually, I don't doubt the "messy conclusion" would be them trying to finish off Meruem, but they're too worn out to. Then, some guys from the Hunter Association appear and tear him to ribbons. They take notice that Netero's dead and then leave like it's no big deal, promptin Gon rage and the adults to be like, "This isn't good... Something fishy is up with the Association," and then some douche becomes the new President. They foreshadowed it already.


----------



## Fran (Nov 18, 2008)

Next chapter promises to be epic.
Looks like the King has a very moral outlook which begs the question:
Do the ends justify the means. Beautiful


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2008)

Depth in my Shonen manga, who would have thunk it


----------



## Danchou (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah , Meruems careful approach towards the situation really surprised me. And Netero's reaction even more.


*Spoiler*: __ 



For someone who was said to have the mind of a plant and limitless insight Netero sure is pretty straightforward about things. While Meruem was still in the process of trying to bridge their differences, Netero just started to attack him. It was seemingly based on his conviction that no peaceful co?xcistance between humans and Chimera Ants is possible and on his promise that the Chimera Ants will certainly be exterminated. Just strikes me as a deficiency.

Furthermore, I'm not really feeling his hatsu. The idea of it being a large canon appearing to blast his opponents sounds a bit mondane. I hope it turns out better than it sounds.

Lastly, I knew it was to be expected, but Morau!


----------



## NeBy (Nov 18, 2008)

Iris said:


> Sociopaths don't necessarly have to be antisocial, they've simply little to no conscience left.
> 
> Luffy for example, were it not for Viki, he'd have no problem if million of other people died, that's a sign of sociopathy.
> 
> ...



That's a very interesting theory, with only the little nagging problem it's based on nothing. The only point you made was with hisoka (in your other post); but everyone already knew Hisoka was a shotacon-perv-sadomasochistic sociopath.

I don't know where you get that from Gon; in fact, when they enter the country (he and Killua), they find a village where all people were killed off, and he was completely upset and angry about it, far more so than Killua. He cared about the deaths of those people, so that would directly contradict your 'cold sociopath' theory. The fact that his primary goal is to (try to) revive his friend is no indication he doesn't care about other people.




Vault023 said:


> lol you lot fell for that trap
> 
> i on the other hand....



 (tears of happiness)

I'm so glad finally other people begin to fall for that cute nyaa-nekko-sociopath bitch-pussy! My promotion of Pitou-as-female finally paid off!

If she had said to me "I'll do everything", I would have come up with some...other...stuff. Guess Gon was a bit too young for that (though there are hints he already 'went out' with some (shotacon?) adult women. Maybe he was just to angry and to focused on his goal.

Ok....when being in a mission like that, it's unrealistic. But afterwards, if Pitou would slavishly follow to where Kaito is, I think she would be reviving something else than Kaito serveral times at night! 

She's the cutest bishi/bishou I've ever seen in a manga. Well...one of the cutest, anyway.






Pimp of Pimps said:


> *
> No, it really isn't. Nowhere was it even implied that Luffy didn't care about the thousands that were about to die. *
> 
> *
> ...



What he said. I concur. 



Reckoner said:


> Yeah , Meruems careful approach towards the situation really surprised me. And Netero's reaction even more.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Did you actually read the manga? We've already seen his cannon-hatsu! Why are you talking about the physical appearance of a large cannon? don't be silly!


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 18, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Did you actually read the manga? We've already seen his cannon-hatsu! Why are you talking about the physical appearance of a large cannon? don't be silly!



Have you read the spoilers? 

@ Reckoner 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I agree that maybe Netero's reaction is abit too simplistic, but I guess at the end of the day he is the same as the assasins, he has been given a job and he is gonna do it.


----------



## Freija (Nov 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I dislike the entire mentality given to Netero.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 18, 2008)

is there any spoiler pics yet? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



morau  the last sentence in the spoiler script had a question mark next to it, so technically he hasnt died just yet? i want some1 to save him


----------



## NeBy (Nov 18, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Have you read the spoilers?
> 
> @ Reckoner
> 
> ...



Only cursory when they just came out.

Why? Does it say somewhere that he's going to use a hatsu where a physical manifestation of a cannon is going to appear?

I'm not agreeing to the simplicity of Netero. Rather, I think he sees things very clearly: the 'offer' of peace of the king is, as he rightfully deduced, only for him and a handful other humans the king deems worthy.

I think it's a pretty ethical decision, in the end. If Mereum had agreed to live in peace with all humans and gave up on his 'conquering the world' zeal, I doubt Netero would have proceeded, regardless of what he has said beforehand to others. Only an egotistical bastard who wants to be sure of his own life and damn the rest would agree to such a proposal. And once he made that conclusion, it's better to act than continue to be hesitant about what action to follow.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2008)

HxH spoilers always make the chapters sound fairly dumb but the chapter always delivers. in anycase have the spoilers even been confirmed yet?


----------



## Iris (Nov 18, 2008)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *
> No, it really isn't. Nowhere was it even implied that Luffy didn't care about the thousands that were about to die. *



You do realize, were it not for Viki Luffy would let millions of people die by Crocs hand, wich wouldn't bother him at all.

Same for Nami, were she not hurt by Arlong, he'd still let Arlongs crew torture and dominate the island.

Luffy only cares for what he considers his Nakama, he doesn't give a flying fuck wether million of others die, as long as his Nakama are safe.

I thought that was pretty much obvious^^



Pimp of Pimps said:


> *
> Except they've been shown to be exactly the opposite of what you're making them out to be. *



Well Gon didn't exactly care that Killua killed thousands of people, he didn't seem to be bothered by Genei Ryodan killing people for fun, yet he got angry coz of them cried for lost Nakama, lol.

Imo, not exactly a sign of a normal mind


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 18, 2008)

Iris said:


> You do realize, were it not for Viki Luffy would let millions of people die by Crocs hand, wich wouldn't bother him at all.



This...isn't true at all. What were you reading? Luffy's argument was that Viki tried to hard to save people when they already had their minds set on killing eachother. The best solution was to get rid of the root of the problem: Crocodile. And that's exactly what they did.



Iris said:


> Well Gon didn't exactly care that Killua killed thousands of people, he didn't seem to be bothered by Genei Ryodan killing people for fun, yet he got angry coz of them cried for lost Nakama, lol.



The exact opposite happened... He was pissed that people who killed innocent people had the heart to cry over the loss of their nakama.

Also, he didn't care because it was in Killua's past and he wanted to change. What does a "normal" person do? Kick their best friend's ass for their past sins? Killua didn't want to be that way anymore. He was programmed and raised to be that way. Gon saved him.

Do you read the pages or just look at the pretty pictures?


----------



## Danchou (Nov 18, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Have you read the spoilers?
> 
> @ Reckoner
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I guess that makes a bit of sense. Especially if you also read . Still, I expected a bit more from him. It seems like the Chimera Ants are finally showing signs of respect for human life and yet he still aims for their annihilation based on his conviction.






Amamiya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I dislike the entire mentality given to Netero.


In which way do you mean exactly?



gixa786 said:


> is there any spoiler pics yet?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


We've got no pics yet. Should probably come tomorrow.



Ennoea said:


> HxH spoilers always make the chapters sound fairly dumb but the chapter always delivers. in anycase have the spoilers even been confirmed yet?


They're pretty much being considered as being the real thing on 2chan and nexgear since they come from a reliable source.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 18, 2008)

Iris said:


> You do realize, were it not for Viki Luffy would let millions of people die by Crocs hand, wich wouldn't bother him at all.
> 
> Same for Nami, were she not hurt by Arlong, he'd still let Arlongs crew torture and dominate the island.
> 
> ...



short answer:



Malumultimus said:


> Do you read the pages or just look at the pretty pictures?



what above said 



Reckoner said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I guess that makes a bit of sense. Especially if you also read . Still, I expected a bit more from him. It seems like the Chimera Ants are finally showing signs of respect for human life and yet he still aims for their annihilation based on his conviction.




*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah exactly, and more so because maybe Netero knows even if he dont kill him, they have someone else coming from Hunter Organisation, and maybe he doesnt want the H Organisation getting involved with this case. 

The fact is somewhere in the translation it says about Netero's heart feeling shakey about this after Meruem's talk, so it means if it was in his hands he would have put this on hold and lets not forget all his comrades are giving away their lives with every passing second so that he can fight, now for him to turn around to them and go actually me and king had a talk over a splif/drink and now everything is okey


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 18, 2008)

did anyone see HxH jump tour ova
is it up on the net or not 
cant find it


----------



## Danchou (Nov 18, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> short answer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I guess that's also true. Plus in that case we wouldn't have our  epic HxH fight .






hgfdsahjkl said:


> did anyone see HxH jump tour ova
> is it up on the net or not
> cant find it


I don't know. What is it?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 18, 2008)

> I don't know. What is it?



before the start of HxH and one piece tv anime
in jump tour (a yearly event) they showed two ovas one for HxH and the other for OP
you can find OP and it is subbed and everything however HxH cant find it any where 

this year they will show the romance chapter of OP (the one before the manga started)
with new DBZ,bleach  ova


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 18, 2008)

> Whats this? When was it made?


read above  was made in 1998


----------



## Iris (Nov 18, 2008)

Malumultimus said:


> This...isn't true at all. What were you reading? Luffy's argument was that Viki tried to hard to save people when they already had their minds set on killing eachother. The best solution was to get rid of the root of the problem: Crocodile. And that's exactly what they did.



lol you're wrong. Luffy beats innocent people if they get in his way, if necessary. He's the definition of a sociopath.

If he meets and forms a relationship with them. In Alabasta Luffy was more than willing to see a million die in civil war. He only really cared that Vivi was being hurt by the deaths.



Malumultimus said:


> Also, he didn't care because it was in Killua's past and he wanted to change. What does a "normal" person do? Kick their best friend's ass for their past sins? Killua didn't want to be that way anymore. He was programmed and raised to be that way. Gon saved him.



1: A normal person does not befriend with killers, especially not serial killers.
2: Best friend on sight being a serial killer = normal?

And then we have this:

one seal

A psycho such as Gensuru questioning Gons way of thinking.

That absolutely leads into Gon being perfectly normal, right?



Malumultimus said:


> Do you read the pages or just look at the pretty pictures?



How about both?

Edit: I'm willing to stop discussing about this though, we're all entitled to our own opinions I guess, so ...let's just focus on something else instead, such as spoilers of the next weeks chapter


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 18, 2008)

hey is it true that in another two chapters there will be a break, thats what somebody said on the Dgrayman page


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 18, 2008)

yes ......


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 18, 2008)

Iris said:


> You do realize, were it not for Viki Luffy would let millions of people die by Crocs hand, wich wouldn't bother him at all.



*No. Luffy was being smart about the situation, you can't same every single person in a war. Especially when the war has already been going on. Nowhere was it ever stated or even remotely hinted that Luffy didn't care about the millions dying. 
*


> Same for Nami, were she not hurt by Arlong, he'd still let Arlongs crew torture and dominate the island.



*Horrible, horrible, horrible comparison. He would have kick their asses if Luffy saw Arlong kill some random guy. Do you even read the manga. 
* 


> Luffy only cares for what he considers his Nakama, he doesn't give a flying fuck wether million of others die, as long as his Nakama are safe.



*No. How the hell did you arrive at that. He cared about Franky, before he was a Nakama. He cared about Galley-La, he cared about franky brothers and countless others. Coby, zoro etc. *

I thought that was pretty much obvious^^





> Well Gon didn't exactly care that Killua killed thousands of people, he didn't seem to be bothered by Genei Ryodan killing people for fun, yet he got angry coz of them cried for lost Nakama, lol.


*
Seriously, do you just think of everyone who's done anything out of the ordinary as a sociopath? *



> Imo, not exactly a sign of a normal mind



*I don't even know what you consider a normal mind anymore. 

Do you care and cry about the people dying in Iraq? Your a sociopath then I guess. *


----------



## Monna (Nov 18, 2008)

Does anyone else think Togashi takes breaks just for lulz?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 18, 2008)

no 
he has a Disease that goes and comes every 10 weeks for the lulz


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2008)

He sniffs fan panties for weeks on end and calls it a break

As for the debate, heres the profile of a Sociopath:
*
1-Manipulative and Conning *

Neither Gon nor Luffy fit this description, infact their the opposites. 

*2-Pathological Lying *

Nope, both straight forward to the point that its silly
*
3-Lack of Remorse, Shame or Guilt*

Gon in a way blames himself for Kaito's death, anyway neither characters have actually done anything to be remorseful about.

*4-Shallow Emotions *

Luffy and Gon both become emotionally attached to people who are kind to them, and their love of their Nakama is what they strive for. Luffy especially is driven by emotion.

*5-Callousness/Lack of Empathy*

Again neither Gon nor Luffy fit in this category.
*
6-Irresponsibility/Unreliability *

Irresponsibe perhaps but well meaning. And they're both reliable.

*7-Lack of Realistic Life Plan/Parasitic Lifestyle*

I guess they both fit this category but only because they're so young, but both have goals in life.

*8-Promiscuous Sexual Behavior/Infidelity *

Gon used to be an escort for all the Whale Island visiting hotties so perhaps

As you have seen, they're not Sociopaths in anysense. Their impulsive natures don't equate them to be in that category.

Btw Yagami Light is a big ass Sociopath since he fits in all these categories. As are all the GR


----------



## Iris (Nov 18, 2008)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *No. Luffy was being smart about the situation, you can't same every single person in a war. Especially when the war has already been going on. Nowhere was it ever stated or even remotely hinted that Luffy didn't care about the millions dying.
> *



Luffy beats innocent ppl if they get in his way. I also answered this in my previous post.



Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Horrible, horrible, horrible comparison. He would have kick their asses if Luffy saw Arlong kill some random guy. Do you even read the manga.
> *



No he wouldn't. He only did it coz of Nami.



Pimp of Pimps said:


> *No. How the hell did you arrive at that. He cared about Franky, before he was a Nakama. He cared about Galley-La, he cared about franky brothers and countless others. Coby, zoro etc. *



Well yeah, coz Franky was to become his Nakama in the future, Galley-La are friends that helped him out, Franky brothers are friends coz Franky is going to become Nakama, before that you saw what happend to their house.

Coby is friend Zoro is Nakama.



Pimp of Pimps said:


> I thought that was pretty much obvious^^



That's right, obvious that Luffy is a total sociopath.



Pimp of Pimps said:


> *
> Seriously, do you just think of everyone who's done anything out of the ordinary as a sociopath? *



No, not really.



Pimp of Pimps said:


> *I don't even know what you consider a normal mind anymore. *


*

Truth is, manga characters rarely have a normal mind.



Pimp of Pimps said:



			Do you care and cry about the people dying in Iraq? Your a sociopath then I guess.
		
Click to expand...

*
I do care, but I don't cry...if I had super powers I'd have done something about it.


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 18, 2008)

Iris said:


> If he meets and forms a relationship with them. In Alabasta Luffy was more than willing to see a million die in civil war. He only really cared that Vivi was being hurt by the deaths.



He's never confronted a problem that wasn't affecting people he cared about, because 1.) he's not a superhero and it'd be weird if strangers' issues fell into lap and 2.) he cares about virtually everyone he meets. It only takes him about 30 seconds to form a relationship with people (eg. Stilts Ossan).



Iris said:


> 1: A normal person does not befriend with killers, especially not serial killers.



An assassin isn't a serial killer, first of all...



Iris said:


> 2: Best friend on sight being a serial killer = normal?



They became best friends before Killua told him about his dark side/his profession. Or rather...ex-profession. Gon gained a best friend. He learned his best friend was severely troubled because his family wouldn't let him run away from being an assassin. Gon rescued him. End of story.

If you became good friends with someone and then they started crying or something, and they said it was because their parents raised them to be a terrorist and they won't let them run from it...you'd fucking break your relationship with them? They're your best friend. They don't want the shitty life that was handed to them - they want it to end. You'd abandon them just because of the life they were programmed to live?

I think you're the one with problems...

And Nobunaga asked Gon to join the Genei Ryodan and be his buddy, and he vehemently denied him. Why? Because they're a bunch of murdering thieves.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 18, 2008)

Iris said:


> Luffy beats innocent ppl if they get in his way. I also answered this in my previous post.



*That doesn't make him a sociopath. Really he doesn't beat up people unless they are in his way. * 


> No he wouldn't. He only did it coz of Nami.


*
Ignore that fact that this would go against Luffy's nature. Did you forget him being for Margaret and the others to be saved over a chance of reuniting with his crew? * 


> Well yeah, coz Franky was to become his Nakama in the future, Galley-La are friends that helped him out, Franky brothers are friends coz Franky is going to become Nakama, before that you saw what happend to their house.


*
Luffy can see the future now?

and Luffy attacking the franky house only hshows he's not a sociopath. *



> Coby is friend Zoro is Nakama.


*
Coby wasn't a friend when they first met, they became friends. and zoro wasn't his nakama when he was tied up and about to die. * 



> That's right, obvious that Luffy is a total sociopath.


*Why are you quoting yourself. *



> No, not really.


*Seems like it. *





> Truth is, manga characters rarely have a normal mind.


*Doesn't make them sociopaths. *


> I do care, but I don't cry...if I had super powers I'd have done something about it.


*Even if you had super powers, you couldn't save every one. That's just how it works, this is war and people are bent on killing each other. You having super powers wouldn't do shit. People are still gonna kill, possibly even more so. Doesn't mean I don't care about the people dying, I just know what's realistic and what isn't. Luffy did care that all those people were dying, he knew he couldn't do anything to save everyone. but he did know going to straight to croc would stop everyone. *

*Luffy has been shown to be a good person. He's gotten into fights because he's a good person. He was willing to give up his seemingly only chance to reunite with his crew to save three girls he just met. He was willing to go elp some random blue haired chick despite knowing he'd cross with a schichbukai. He got angry when Kuro killed his own men. He saved coby when they just met. He has never killed an enemy. He get's mad when people badmouths shanks. And I can go on, the point is Luffy has been shown time and time again to be a good person. Your claim that he is a sociopath is completley unfounded.

Gon get's mad everytime someone does something evil. He got pissed at Bomber for just that. He hates the Spider because they are muderers. He also been shown to be a good person. Definatley not a sociopath. 

These people are not normal people, hence not having normal minds. You also don't seem to understand their mentallity very well.*


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 18, 2008)

Iris, as a psych major I feel the need to rip into you but 3 different people have presented you with counterarguments for why you're wrong.  These are shounen main characters, save for a few examples they are supposed to be role models for young kids.  They value bravery, empathy, and perserverance.  They aren't any of the things in Ennoa's list.  

I don't know how much clearer this could be.  Just admit your fault and move on.


----------



## Iris (Nov 18, 2008)

Malumultimus said:


> He's never confronted a problem that wasn't affecting people he cared about, because 1.) he's not a superhero and it'd be weird if strangers' issues fell into lap and 2.) he cares about virtually everyone he meets. It only takes him about 30 seconds to form a relationship with people (eg. Stilts Ossan).



Takes him not long coz that's just Luffy's character, however if someone stands in his way, be it good or evil he'd have no problems killing. As shown when Viki tried to.



Malumultimus said:


> An assassin isn't a serial killer, first of all...



True, they're just as bad though.



Malumultimus said:


> They became best friends before Killua told him about his dark side/his profession. Or rather...ex-profession. Gon gained a best friend. He learned his best friend was severely troubled because his family wouldn't let him run away from being an assassin. Gon rescued him. End of story.
> 
> If you became good friends with someone and then they started crying or something, and they said it was because their parents raised them to be a terrorist and they won't let them run from it...you'd fucking break your relationship with them? They're your best friend. They don't want the shitty life that was handed to them - they want it to end. You'd abandon them just because of the life they were programmed to live?



Killua didn't cry when he told Gon he's an assassin and such, in fact Killua enjoyed killing and he still does

Ripping out that prisoners heart, I mean...he couldn't k.o. him or something, lol sure ripping out his heart as if nothing happend then bragging how his dad does the same but much better, Gon admired that without comment lol, that's perfectly normal I mean...



Malumultimus said:


> I think you're the one with problems...



Fyi I'd never befriend some crazed psycho that rips ppls hearts out to begin with and secondly you need to gtfo of these fantasy worlds and grasp a bit of reality, because quite frankly you sure have some issue's if you're getting angry over this trying to insult me and what-not, but that's not all, so you're willing to tell us, you would consider someone your best friend even though he/she kills daily "for fun" wether those victims are innocent or not, that's irrelevent, that's perfectly normal, according to you, right?

No I don't think I'm the one having problems, at all.



Malumultimus said:


> And Nobunaga asked Gon to join the Genei Ryodan and be his buddy, and he vehemently denied him. Why? Because they're a bunch of murdering thieves.



What does that make Killua, a saint? lawl.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 18, 2008)

*You think Luffy punched Vivi because she was in his way? Lol

He punched to get a point across, not because she was in his way. and he hasn't killed yet. 

You're embarrassing yourself. *


----------



## Iris (Nov 18, 2008)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *That doesn't make him a sociopath. Really he doesn't beat up people unless they are in his way. *



lol yes it does, coz he does what he wants no matter the consequences. He's living in his own world with little to no conscience.
*


Pimp of Pimps said:



			Ignore that fact that this would go against Luffy's nature. Did you forget him being for Margaret and the others to be saved over a chance of reuniting with his crew?
		
Click to expand...

*
Only coz Luffy thought it's his own fault they turned into stone.



Pimp of Pimps said:


> *
> Luffy can see the future now?*


*

Once Luffy decides who's going to become his Nakama, it's definite.



Pimp of Pimps said:



			and Luffy attacking the franky house only hshows he's not a sociopath.
		
Click to expand...

*
That proves that he cares for his Nakama, not others.



Pimp of Pimps said:


> *
> Coby wasn't a friend when they first met, they became friends. and zoro wasn't his nakama when he was tied up and about to die. *



Luffy was looking for Nakama, he wanted Zoro the moment Coby told about him. Luffy saved Coby coz Coby helped him out. Otherwise he'd most likely let him rot on Alvida's ship.

*Why are you quoting yourself. *[/quote]

Accidents...happen.



Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Seems like it. *



According to you, wich doesn't mean it's true.



Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Doesn't make them sociopaths. *



Do you even know what a sociopath means? They aren't freaks going on a rampage to kill as much as possible or anything, they're not bad people per se, you do know that, heh?



Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Even if you had super powers, you couldn't save every one. That's just how it works, this is war and people are bent on killing each other. You having super powers wouldn't do shit. People are still gonna kill, possibly even more so. Doesn't mean I don't care about the people dying, I just know what's realistic and what isn't. Luffy did care that all those people were dying, he knew he couldn't do anything to save everyone. but he did know going to straight to croc would stop everyone. *



ugh, that's not the point. Point is I'd try to stop the war, wether I save ppl or not, at least I tried to do something for the greater good. Luffy didn't care for those ppl dying, he only cared for Viki being hurt by their deaths. And so he went to prevent her being hurt more by killing Croc.



Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Luffy has been shown to be a good person. He's gotten into fights because he's a good person. He was willing to give up his seemingly only chance to reunite with his crew to save three girls he just met. He was willing to go elp some random blue haired chick despite knowing he'd cross with a schichbukai. He got angry when Kuro killed his own men. He saved coby when they just met. He has never killed an enemy. He get's mad when people badmouths shanks. And I can go on, the point is Luffy has been shown time and time again to be a good person. Your claim that he is a sociopath is completley unfounded.*


*

Sociopaths don't have to be evil. Not even psychopaths have to be evil. The reason him not killing an enemy is coz that just OP, Oda doesn't like ppl dying, that's all there is to it. Luffy is a good person, but a sociopath at the same time.



Pimp of Pimps said:



			Gon get's mad everytime someone does something evil. He got pissed at Bomber for just that. He hates the Spider because they are muderers. He also been shown to be a good person. Definatley not a sociopath. 

These people are not normal people, hence not having normal minds. You also don't seem to understand their mentallity very well.
		
Click to expand...

*
Okay, tbh I can agree to some point Gon not being a sociopath, Luffy on the other hand is and will be.

Edit: @FaintSmile: That's exactly what's meant for children to see, however there's this subtle hint anyone with half a brain can see the real nature of Luffy, he's a sociopath, nuff said.

And again, Oda doesn't kill.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 18, 2008)

Alright, You're just fundamentally not understanding what a sociopath is.  Luffy and Gon have gone out of their way and done harm to themselves to save other people.  It doesn't matter if they had some kind of personal connection.  If they were like Hisoka they wouldn't give a shit what they'd done.  The only thing that would matter is what purpose they serve to Hisoka.  

That's what being a sociopath is; viewing people as objects.  All those things Ennoa listed fit within that context.  Your assertion that they don't care what other people have done is just them being simple minded and naive.  It's like saying a young child is a sociopath because they don't understand the consequences of their actions.  Gon didn't even know what sex is, these guys are just inhumanly pure.

Oh, and about Luffy not killing, Oda specifically says Luffy holds back because he doesn't want to kill anyone.  Sociopath indeed...jesus.


----------



## Iris (Nov 18, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Alright, You're just fundamentally not understanding what a sociopath is.  Luffy and Gon have gone out of their way and done harm to themselves to save other people.  It doesn't matter if they had some kind of personal connection.  If they were like Hisoka they wouldn't give a shit what they'd done.  The only thing that would matter is what purpose they serve to Hisoka.
> 
> That's what being a sociopath is; viewing people as objects.  All those things Ennoa listed fit within that context.  Your assertion that they don't care what other people have done is just them being simple minded and naive.  It's like saying a young child is a sociopath because they don't understand the consequences of their actions.  Gon didn't even know what sex is, these guys are just inhumanly pure.
> 
> Oh, and about Luffy not killing, Oda specifically says Luffy holds back because he doesn't want to kill anyone.  Sociopath indeed...jesus.



Sociopaths don't necessarly kill and Luffy is not a kid, there you go.

lol it's just Oda's excuse for ppl not dying in OP. Luffy would've massacred so many otherwise, just imagine OP being dark fantasy, you'd see flesh and bones flying around everywhere.

Actually, ask Limit Tester and Pipboy see what they say about this, I'm pretty sure they'd agree with me.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 18, 2008)

That was unnecessary and I apologize...it's been a long day


----------



## Iris (Nov 18, 2008)

Any mod, feel free to delete this please. Thanks.


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 19, 2008)

> As for the debate, heres the profile of a Sociopath:
> 
> 2-Pathological Lying
> 
> ...



if i go by that then i'm a sociopath since i qualify in 6 out of 8


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 19, 2008)

During this I kept expecting Iris to post: 

Link removed


----------



## Iris (Nov 19, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> That was unnecessary and I apologize...it's been a long day



And you're forgiven.

@Nuzzie: It is true I should've posted that, however as most have read OP here I was thinking there was no need for me to bring that back up.

Thanks anyhow =]

Just don't see why people are angry at me because I think they're sociopaths (especially Luffy), I wasn't trying to degrade those characters as they're still and always will be one of my favourite ones so need to start insults over this little matter guys and gals, right? ^^


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 19, 2008)

Jesus christ what's with this OP wank in here? 

Let's discuss something more interesting, such as Pokkuru


----------



## Freija (Nov 19, 2008)

Let's just discuss Netero v. The King


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 19, 2008)

Since Meruem = Pokkuru until proven otherwise I'm all for it.

Pokkuru will kick in and override Meruem's mindset (as he has already)

Just as planned


----------



## Proxy (Nov 19, 2008)

Killua said:


> Jesus christ what's with this OP wank in here?
> 
> Let's discuss something more interesting, such as Pokkuru



What's a Pokkuru 

More angry Gon


----------



## Iris (Nov 19, 2008)

I apologize for going a bit offtopic.

As I see it, it's most likely that Netero will start fighting the King before the RG's go down, at wich rate he'll be at a great disadvantage as he won't receive any back up. Netero probably won't survive this, however it's possible that he does weaken the King just enough for the "others" to finish him off, with the cost of his life.

That's not Togashi's style though, right?


----------



## Freija (Nov 19, 2008)

Killua said:


> Since Meruem = Pokkuru until proven otherwise I'm all for it.
> 
> Pokkuru will kick in and override Meruem's mindset (as he has already)
> 
> Just as planned



^

User is now ignored


----------



## Proxy (Nov 19, 2008)

That may be true, seeing that Gon is supposedly waiting an hour with Pitou before going to Kaito. What I don't get is that despite the strength gap, Gon and Killua figured they could take on and defeat Pitou?

I'm not saying they're weak, but everyone noted Pitou's aura alone to be high. I guess this is Togashi's way of avoiding a match which would mean a severe loss for Gon.

P.S. What are the other members of the Ryodan doing now?


----------



## Iris (Nov 19, 2008)

Proxy said:


> That may be true, seeing that Gon is supposedly waiting an hour with Pitou before going to Kaito. What I don't get is that despite the strength gap, Gon and Killua figured they could take on and defeat Pitou?
> 
> I'm not saying they're weak, but everyone noted Pitou's aura alone to be high. I guess this is Togashi's way of avoiding a match which would mean a severe loss for Gon.



Especially Gon is prepared to die, the little girl just turned out into major advantage wich made Pitou break his leg and arm, that's probably a realistic view of how Gon would survive, I'm not sure what's going to happen with Pufu though, are Killua and Knuckle going to fight him when they finish with Yupi? or is Killua going to help Gon against Pitou, but then Pufu was going to see the King :S It's a bit confusing, so I guess only time will tell lol.




Proxy said:


> P.S. What are the other members of the Ryodan doing now?



Hunting Kurapica

Jokes aside: No1's sure what they plan to do next, iirc there was no hint left behind for us to tell, unless I'm wrong.


----------



## Freija (Nov 19, 2008)

Proxy said:


> That may be true, seeing that Gon is supposedly waiting an hour with Pitou before going to Kaito. What I don't get is that despite the strength gap, Gon and Killua figured they could take on and defeat Pitou?
> 
> I'm not saying they're weak, but everyone noted Pitou's aura alone to be high. I guess this is Togashi's way of avoiding a match which would mean a severe loss for Gon.
> 
> P.S. What are the other members of the Ryodan doing now?



Probably waiting for Kuroro vs Hisoka to finish.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 19, 2008)

Netero is going to die, that is my prediction.

*@Killua* 
I see your set has gone from fail to epic, well done


----------



## Freija (Nov 19, 2008)

I agree with KlowN on this


----------



## Danchou (Nov 19, 2008)

Is dat sum epic?


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 19, 2008)

wtf, awesome pics, i think i'm gonna love this chapter.


----------



## Teach (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks            great.


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh wow, I'm laughing so hard right now. By "Kannon" they meant the deity, not an actual cannon. XD Dodged a bullet there.

I like how sincere Yupi got. That was kinda' touching.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 19, 2008)

damn. new chapter is epic  the spoiler images always come through


----------



## Freija (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, and when the entire chapter releases, big disappointed ?


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 19, 2008)

no disappointment for me  i'll enjoy the chap while its there... nothing gonna happen 
*Spoiler*: __ 



to morau!!!!!!!!!! 'cos some1 will save him !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freija (Nov 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Togashi already said at least one would die.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 19, 2008)

Iris said:


> Takes him not long coz that's just Luffy's character, however if someone stands in his way, be it good or evil he'd have no problems killing. As shown when Viki tried to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It wasn't about a saint, and it wasn't about Killua.

I don't know about OP much, so I can't comment on fluffy or lullfy or whatever, but Gon is definitely NOT a psychopath. It has been explained over and over again by different posters now, what a psychopath really is, and it isn't 'being weird' or 'being exceptional' or 'not being normal'. While psychopathy = not normal, not normal != psychopathy. Fact is, Gon has, on several occasions shown he has great compassion for others...maybe even TOO great, in his na?vet? (I wouldn't have let Bomber live, let alone heal him at the expense of your own healing card).

It's quite unbelievable you came up with a conclusion that goes against everything we know and see of Gon.





Killua said:


> Jesus christ what's with this OP wank in here?



Strangely enough, I feel myself in complete agreement with Killua. 



> Let's discuss something more interesting, such as Pokkuru



Alas, not for long... 



Malumultimus said:


> Oh wow, I'm laughing so hard right now. By "Kannon" they meant the deity, not an actual cannon. XD Dodged a bullet there.
> 
> I like how sincere Yupi got. That was kinda' touching.



Yes, that was what I had been saying in an earlier post: we've already seen it. Of course it wouldn't be a physical manifestation of a giant cannon! 


PS.Scanlations out yet?


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



should be netero then ... the guys lived for too long 


no scans as of yet NeBy... no raw either


----------



## Freija (Nov 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And shall live even longer after owning Meruem


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



dont be so sure of that just yet  i still have hopes that he'll die instead of morau


----------



## Freija (Nov 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You saw Meruem's face when he charged that attack, he realized he was gun die.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



maybe so, but not without at least taking netero with him.


----------



## Freija (Nov 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Meruem gonna get cock in ass.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 19, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> You saw Meruem's face when he charged that attack, he realized he was gun die.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah, I can't believe you're still this naive. The guy who makes the first moves always gets countered. The King tried to be nice and resolve this peacefully. Now he's gonna go medieval on Netero.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 19, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> You saw Meruem's face when he charged that attack, he realized he was gun die.



He was more likely slightly surprised and probably in awe for Neteros' hatsu, but it's a long way from being dead on the spot. My guess is, he's going to be a little bit beaten up, but then getting serious with the Old Geezer. It's far from over.

As an aside, it could be he king - during his fight with Netero - gets to respect his opponent so much (as with snotgirl), that he restarts to think about everything (his conquest, place in the world, etc.) again.



Reckoner said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I can't believe you're still this naive. The guy who makes the first moves always gets countered. The King tried to be nice and resolve this peacefully. Now he's gonna go medieval on Netero.



Well...nice for his doing, than.


----------



## Freija (Nov 19, 2008)

NeBy said:


> He was more likely slightly surprised and probably in awe for Neteros' hatsu, but it's a long way from being dead on the spot. My guess is, he's going to be a little bit beaten up, but then getting serious with the Old Geezer. It's far from over.




*Spoiler*: __ 



More likely he was surprised at the fact that Hatsu's like that could exist.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 19, 2008)

damn thats such a Togashi move


so much hype BAM


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 19, 2008)

Actually NeBy...Gon's not a kind and nice person in general.  He treasures nature, and in general has an outlook that is a kinder version of the King's outlook.  To Gon, only certain people are worth his attention.  To the king, only certain people are worth keeping alive.  Luffy (really?  Insulting the protagonist of such a manga in an attempt to be a cool kid is petty) is actually the most well adjusted out of these three.  

And he should be.  While he and Gon were raised in a loving environment, Luffy had an actual father figure and someone to bounce his dreams off of.  Er go, he did not need the mindset with such a single minded focus to drive himself to achieve.  Cell^2 does, Gon did in the past before meeting up with his friends.  But while Gon won't go out of his way to kill people, he will choose his circle over the world.  Fortunately as a good guy in a fictional series he's yet to have to make such a choice/.


----------



## Freija (Nov 19, 2008)

You forgot to mention that Luffy is practically retarded, and that his "father figure" only stayed with him for what, 2 years, and then left, while his grandfather constantly tried to kill him...


----------



## NeBy (Nov 19, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Actually NeBy...Gon's not a kind and nice person in general.  He treasures nature, and in general has an outlook that is a kinder version of the King's outlook.  To Gon, only certain people are worth his attention.  To the king, only certain people are worth keeping alive.  Luffy (really?  Insulting the protagonist of such a manga in an attempt to be a cool kid is petty) is actually the most well adjusted out of these three.
> 
> And he should be.  While he and Gon were raised in a loving environment, Luffy had an actual father figure and someone to bounce his dreams off of.  Er go, he did not need the mindset with such a single minded focus to drive himself to achieve.  Cell^2 does, Gon did in the past before meeting up with his friends.  But while Gon won't go out of his way to kill people, he will choose his circle over the world.  Fortunately as a good guy in a fictional series he's yet to have to make such a choice/.



I'm not really getting where people come up with this. It's of course an endless discussion to determine exactly how 'nice' he is...that would depend on ones own opinion of what nice is, after all. But he's certainly not a sociopath.

And in fact, I stand by what I said: that he is pretty damn nice, overall. WHERE exactly do people find the evidence to say he's some egotistical cold bastard? The king wants to conquer the world, eats his own subordinates, and has clearly shown not to care about any humans, except for snotgirl - and didn't even care one bit about his mother.
None of these things have ever been shown about Gon, so I'm totally puzzled why both are deemed the same. Gons' nature is totally different. That doesn't mean he's a saint, but he clearly is a pretty sweet/innocent boy.

Let me be clear: except for ones' own opinion, where is the actual PROOF he's a sociopath or doesn't care about anyone?

The examples of the exact opposite, on the contrary, are all over the manga. Gon yells at GR sworddude that he should feel the same (caring) about all the people they killed, than what he feels for Ubo. Why would he say that, if he doesn't care for people in general? At the end of GI, he not only let his enemy live (after the guy seriously tried to kill him) but he actually was prepared to offer their last healing card to heal the guy, instead of using it for themselves. I mean, fuck, that's even more caring and considerate than I would be. They weren't even friends, or some random people, but his former opponents! Also, at the GI, they're on a quest, and Gon is almost crying when the 'sick ninjas' are telling their story; Killua must remind him it's only an act in the game. In the very beginning of the manga, he feels for animals being in captivity, and liberates them. In the ant-arc, he befriends Melereon without reserve and very trusting, even though he was a former enemy. Etc, etc...

The manga/anime is just full of examples that show Gon is caring and not a hating boy (in fact, now, against Pitou, is the very first time we see him truly hate someone).

It just doesn't make sense to describe Gons' personality in psychopathic terms, while he has been shown, again and again, as the very opposite.


----------



## Iris (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah my bad, Gon isn't a sociopath lol. After reading some nice article about sociopathy he indeed doesn't belong in there, Luffy on the other hand has "mild sociopathic tendecies", a nice term that Nuzzie came up with.

@Amamiya: I wouldn't say Luffy is retarded just because he was raised by crazy people lol, unlike Gon who was mostly raised by a kind person such as Mito. Garp wasn't trying to kill him, he was training him.  Call it grandpa love


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 19, 2008)

i completely forget about that i hope togashi will show us (Sonata of Darkness) the a musical piece 
i want to see how really Senritsu looks

i didnt notice that kurapica was ready to go as far as to kill her if she told Dalzollene
about his secret
shows you how much the revenge affected kurapica's personality


----------



## Teach (Nov 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _NeBy_ 



this is for NeBy
*Spoiler*: __ 



Go away, this is for NeBy
*Spoiler*: __ 



Watch One Piece 










Raw and the chapter is out for OP, COME ON HXH


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 19, 2008)

do what he said cuz it is your loss


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2008)

> Pokkuru will kick in and override Meruem's mindset



This isn't MGS

Tho I will agree with what Gon finds okay, I mean Killua ripped a guy's heart out and Gon had a smile on his face, thats a bit freaky


----------



## Danchou (Nov 19, 2008)

Gon was also okay with letting that knife using serial killer in Greed Island roam around free, because he was of help to their training. He's certainly got some twisted tendencies at times.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 19, 2008)

Holy fucking shit....

I just got blown away. Wow, Netero... just... wow.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Nov 19, 2008)

@ spoilers, damn. Only 2 more chapters left before bye-bye though. *sigh*



Reckoner said:


> Gon was also okay with letting that knife using serial killer in Greed Island roam around free, because he was of help to their training. He's certainly got some twisted tendencies at times.



Yeah this was something Gon did that didn't exactly sit with me right. He's a cold blooded murder and he let him go  because he made him stronger. Unless I'm remember the scene wrong.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 19, 2008)

After hearing all of the positive feedback from the spoilers, I'm hyped for this chapter


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm resisting spoilers since its really getting good now, but I just have to laugh.

Togashi has the fanbase around his finger.  At the start of the break we're all bitchy and resentful and by 10 chapters he's going to leave us speculating and hungry for months.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Nov 19, 2008)

Guess I'm the only one who enjoyed the parts with Ikarugo.


----------



## Iris (Nov 20, 2008)

The Communist Manifesto said:


> Yeah this was something Gon did that didn't exactly sit with me right. He's a cold blooded murder and he let him go  because he made him stronger. Unless I'm remember the scene wrong.



Same here, hence why I brought up the sociopathy thingy, lol.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 20, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> I'm resisting spoilers since its really getting good now, but I just have to laugh.
> 
> Togashi has the fanbase around his finger.  At the start of the break we're all bitchy and resentful and by 10 chapters he's going to leave us speculating and hungry for months.


Pft, not me. I still think he's an asshole.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 20, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Pft, not me. I still think he's an asshole.


**


----------



## Freija (Nov 20, 2008)

Togashi is a fapping ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2008)

Gon's still no Sociopath, seriously give it up Iris.


----------



## Iris (Nov 20, 2008)

I gave it up lol, I was just saying.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 20, 2008)

Biscuit originally said that she'd let him go if he could avoid Gon and Killua's attacks for two weeks. They easily made that objective and after 10 days it was completely pointless to continue. Based on her experience it's well in reason to assume that she knew he wouldn't be able to meet the condition.

Yet Gon had the intention from the beginning to let him go as you can read here. More specifically:

Biscuit: "That was your plan all along? You know he's a first level serial killer?"
Gon: *"Yeah. But he taught us a lot."*

That is not exactly moral logic. Well, in any case you can see it like you want. I can see why one might find it twisted.


----------



## Iris (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm kinda missing some Illumi action, anyone else feels the same?


----------



## Fran (Nov 20, 2008)

Illumi needs to make a reappearance soon. He was foreshadowed greatly to be a potent enemy and I think we'll see more of him in family conflicts with Killua later.

Gon: Gon isn't a psychopath he's a masochist. He secretly revels and enjoys getting beaten up and denied, as seen in his fight against the spinning-tops guy at Celestial tower. He was clearly caught up in the sensation of being whipped, and even went to zetsu mode so his pleasure was doubled.

Wut?


----------



## Monna (Nov 20, 2008)

I hate Illumi. Something about his face and his lifeless eyes just really pisses me off.


----------



## Teach (Nov 20, 2008)

Illumi is fucking cool, I can't wait to see more of him.

Chapter out?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 20, 2008)

i love how you cant tell what the hell  he is thinking
yup he is really cool


----------



## Iris (Nov 20, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Illumi needs to make a reappearance soon. He was foreshadowed greatly to be a potent enemy and I think we'll see more of him in family conflicts with Killua later.



Aye, we want moaaar xD

It's killing me that the last time we saw him was in York Shin.



Mattaru said:


> Gon: Gon isn't a psychopath he's a masochist. He secretly revels and enjoys getting beaten up and denied, as seen in his fight against the spinning-tops guy at Celestial tower. He was clearly caught up in the sensation of being whipped, and even went to zetsu mode so his pleasure was doubled.



But...doesn't that make him a sadist then? 

@BB: New chapter isn't out yet as it seems, we can expect it within a few hours though...I think.


----------



## Monna (Nov 20, 2008)

Illumi is a girly freak. I just can't find anything redeeming about him.

His ability isn't even cool.


----------



## Teach (Nov 20, 2008)

Paul, no 

Franky house should do HxH aswell, how long has the raw been out?


----------



## Monna (Nov 20, 2008)

Franky House does do HxH. I have a few scans by them. Did they stop or something?


----------



## NeBy (Nov 20, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Biscuit originally said that she'd let him go if he could avoid Gon and Killua's attacks for two weeks. They easily made that objective and after 10 days it was completely pointless to continue. Based on her experience it's well in reason to assume that she knew he wouldn't be able to meet the condition.
> 
> Yet Gon had the intention from the beginning to let him go as you can read here. More specifically:
> 
> ...



Hmmm...guess I'm being a bit too defensive about it.

I always interpreted it as making the other guy repent, after which he could go free.

But I guess, logically speaking, it's also possible he just meant "I was letting him free, regardless". It's difficult to say, since he DID say BEFORE they let him free that he would turn himself in.

But you might have a point. In which case, Gon would have let him free, even if he had said "Once I'm free, I'm going to continue slaughtering innocent people", which would, indeed, be pretty awkward.

Somehow I can't see him respond like that, though, but you're right that it can't be proven the dudes' repentance at the end (and consequent freedom granted) was(n't) 'his plan'. If only looking at the sentences, and interpreting that the reason he let him free was *only* because 'he thought them much', and that he was always planning to let him free, regardless,  I must agree that it's pretty weird.

In the broader context of what happened before, it remains ambiguous though, since one could also reasonably assume his repentance had an influence too - and maybe that was what Gon was after.

I think you're also right that Bisque might have known he would probably fail the conditions she set. But at least in principle, she came up with the idea: training for freedom.

Ah well... maybe there are some weird moments with Gon too, but in general, he's a pretty good and loving kid.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 20, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Illumi needs to make a reappearance soon. He was foreshadowed greatly to be a potent enemy and I think we'll see more of him in family conflicts with Killua later.
> 
> Gon: Gon isn't a psychopath he's a masochist. He secretly revels and enjoys getting beaten up and denied, as seen in his fight against the spinning-tops guy at Celestial tower. He was clearly caught up in the sensation of being whipped, and even went to zetsu mode so his pleasure was doubled.
> 
> Wut?



1)Agreed, Illumi is pretty cool too, and a Zoaldeyck-focused arc would be really awesome.

2)LOL. I see you're doing a bit of projection, huh?  So he's enjoying being whipped his little ass by tops? What a lil perv! 

Serious though; Gon is - as a whole, and weird moments not withstanding - depicted as a pretty sweet boy. Which is allright, I guess, since he's the counterpart for Killua.

Personally, I like (the character of) Killua a bit more though. More inner conflict, more twisted upbringing, more of a dark (and somewhat sad) side... me likes. And, of course, he is/acts cool. 





h3h3h3 said:


> Paul, no
> 
> Franky house should do HxH aswell, how long has the raw been out?



Raw out?! Where?!


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 20, 2008)

What we really need is a Danchou arc.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 20, 2008)

not gonna happen
remember he will die soon


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 20, 2008)

Danchou shits all over Hisoka

If Hisoka somehow wins, it's PIS x infinity

or Pokkuru helped him


----------



## Monna (Nov 20, 2008)

I doubt Hisoka is skilled enough to even put up a good fight against Kuroro Lucifer.

Hisoka is an awesome character, but please don't over rate him. Kuroro was able to hold off two top tier Zaoldyecks without breaking a sweat.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 20, 2008)

someone who thinks pokkuru is the best 
means that everything he thinks is wrong
see hisoka wins 

my win 

@Paul the sk  you shall see for yourself just wait


----------



## Monna (Nov 20, 2008)

Please tell me, why do you like Pokkuru so much? The only thing slightly significant that he's done is die.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 20, 2008)

Need I repeat myself? Minor characters are awesome. The little screentime they get is amazing and on top of it all, he severally pissed Kurapika off


----------



## Iris (Nov 20, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> I doubt Hisoka is skilled enough to even put up a good fight against Kuroro Lucifer.
> 
> Hisoka is an awesome character, but please don't over rate him. Kuroro was able to hold off two top tier Zaoldyecks without breaking a sweat.



I wouldn't underestimate Hisoka, he has yet to go all out in a real fight.

Kuroro was holding them off without breaking a sweat...how exactly? Last time I checked it would've been a dead Lucifer were it not for Illumi.

Seriously, while Hisoka is a crazy psycho, he's also very bright. I don't think he'd challange an opponent of Lucifer's caliber just for the lulz, even though it might appear like it, there's a reason why Hisoka thinks he might stand a chance.


----------



## Monna (Nov 20, 2008)

Iris said:


> I wouldn't underestimate Hisoka, he has yet to go all out in a real fight.
> 
> Kuroro was holding them off without breaking a sweat...how exactly? Last time I checked it would've been a dead Lucifer were it not for Illumi.
> 
> Seriously, while Hisoka is a crazy psycho, he's also very bright. I don't think he'd challange an opponent of Lucifer's caliber just for the lulz, even though it might appear like it, there's a reason why Hisoka thinks he might stand a chance.


lol no. Do you even read the manga? The Zaoldyecks would have been finished if Kuroro was fighting to kill. All he was doing at that time was trying to steal their abilities.

Kuroro is easily above everyone else in the Ryodan.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 20, 2008)

Paul you need to read more about kuroro vs the zaoldyecks
this isnt bleach where kuror could win
may be he could beat one of them but both impossible

illumi saved him from getting killed



> The Zaoldyecks would have been finished if Kuroro was fighting to kill



just wrong


----------



## Monna (Nov 20, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Paul you need to read more about kuroro vs the zaoldyecks
> this isnt bleach where kuror could win
> may be he could beat one of them but both impossible
> 
> illumi saved him from getting killed


You need to reread the fucking manga.

Kuroro specifically says that he would have slaughtered them if he was fighting to kill. If anything, Illumi saved the Zaoldyecks.

Fucking reread these things before you make false statements. Shit.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 20, 2008)

dude you need to chill
all of the 1016 pages no one is talking like that

i will just leave you to think what you want
maybe someone other than me will tell you

i know HxH from 6 years i have read countless number of disscusion about that


----------



## Monna (Nov 20, 2008)

Sorry. Just because I use profanity doesn't mean I'm angry. I just get annoyed when people argue with me when I know I'm right.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 20, 2008)

kuroro asked in one vs one with zeno who would win 
zeno told him it will be another story if he wated to kill
he didnt mean both of them

see you were wrong


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2008)

We still don't know what abilities Kuroro stole but Zeno and Silva had enough info on Kuroro not to fall for his traps. And lets not forget that by the end of the fight Kuroro was fighting to stay alive rather than to kill. One on perhaps he could have won, but the Silver haired duos>Kuroro.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 20, 2008)

Just so you guys know Zeno said Kuroro would have beat him one on one he never said he could take Silva as well as himself, not saying he maybe couldn't since we haven't seen a serious Kuroro but yeah

Nice job not posting the page that followed.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 20, 2008)

this

FUCK TOO LATE


----------



## Monna (Nov 20, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> kuroro asked in one vs one with zeno who would win
> zeno told him it will be another story if he wated to kill
> he didnt mean both of them
> 
> see you were wrong


Zeno is a lot stronger than Silva. I highly doubt it would make much of a difference.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2008)

We forgot about great grandfather, I bet he has mad skillz



> Zeno is a lot stronger than Silva. I highly doubt it would make much of a difference.



How would it not make a difference? Zeno is fucking ass strong, add Silva who is near his strenght level and you've got a combo thats near impossible to beat, I think your hyping Kuroro abit too much here.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 20, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> Zeno is a lot stronger than Silva. I highly doubt it would make much of a difference.


Do we know their "power levels"?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 20, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> Zeno is a lot stronger than Silva. I highly doubt it would make much of a difference.




we dont know that (you just think that)
but i think everyone will agree even if zeno is stronger 
it will be a small difference

believe me nearly most people agrees that he could beat one of them but both no

at the end of the fight he was cornered he was going to die


----------



## Monna (Nov 20, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> We forgot about great grandfather, I bet he has mad skillz


He better. he looks like a living corpse.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 20, 2008)

> How would it not make a difference? Zeno is fucking ass strong, add Silva who is near his strenght level and you've got a combo thats near impossible to beat, I think your hyping Kuroro abit too much here.





> Do we know their "power levels"?





> we dont know that (you just think that)
> but i think everyone will agree even if zeno is stronger
> it will be a small difference
> 
> ...



........


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2008)

> Do we know their "power levels"?



Have we seen Silva's hatsu yet? Zeno's dragon is a fucking beast tho.


----------



## Iris (Nov 20, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Have we seen Silva's hatsu yet? Zeno's dragon is a fucking beast tho.



Don't think we've seen it yet, but I'd be very surprised if he didn't belong to Transmutation, like Killua. Zeno most likely as well.

Silva also seems to be compatible with Reinforcement, while Zeno seems more compatible with Conjuration/Specialization.

Or so me thinks 

Edit: I know Wiki is everything except a reliable source most of the time, but this seems trustworthy and kinda funny in a way.



Maha the grandfather of Zeno? I don't remember his name being mentioned lol, but then again it's been a long time ago since I've read the old chapters.

Also below it says Netero is the only guy alive who has survived a fight against him, according to Zeno 

Oh, and looking at his clothes, it seems as if Killua is wearing his style


----------



## Monna (Nov 20, 2008)

This chapter just needs to hurry up and come out. This weeks Naruto was a let down.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 20, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> This chapter just needs to hurry up and come out. This weeks Naruto was a let down.


Go watch Shippuden ep.85, total epicness.


----------



## Monna (Nov 20, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Go watch Shippuden ep.85, total epicness.


Yeah, Shippuuden has been really awesome lately. I just think Kakuzu's tentacles and phantoms should have been red like blood, instead of the boring black color that the anime gave them.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 20, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> Yeah, Shippuuden has been really awesome lately. I just think Kakuzu's tentacles and phantoms should have been red like blood, instead of the boring black color that the anime gave them.


I've always pictured 'em black so i had no problem with that


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2008)

I always saw them as black aswell.


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 20, 2008)

We saw Silva's Hatsu.

Both Zeno and Silva are Transformation.

Yes, Maha is Zeno's grandfather.

._.;


----------



## Proxy (Nov 20, 2008)

Likewise, but it doesn't make them any less cooler. Best Akatsuki design, imo.


----------



## Monna (Nov 20, 2008)

Why does this thread only have four stars? 

HxH is a five star manga.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2008)

The Claymore people came and spammed us with one stars, they also tried to get the thread locked


----------



## Proxy (Nov 20, 2008)

*Imitates anime villager voice* Clay-more 

Any word on when the chapter will be out?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 20, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Go watch Shippuden ep.85, total epicness.



might be the best fuckn thing i have ever seen


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2008)

It'll be tomorrow, I like my manga's on a friday anyway.


----------



## Iris (Nov 20, 2008)

The gay-more people really came and spammed 1 stars?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't really want fan wars but they're a sneaky bunch, anyway lets forget about the Berserk fail clone that is Gaymore and paitently wait for a fucking release:S


----------



## Monna (Nov 20, 2008)

What do they have against Hunter x Hunter? Honestly...


----------



## Proxy (Nov 20, 2008)

Cool. Looking forward to it


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 21, 2008)

waiting for the scan 

and seriously everyone should watch shippuden ep 85


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 21, 2008)

Why are we talking about Shitruto in an awesome thread like this?


----------



## Teach (Nov 21, 2008)

I'll watch it, then I will com here and bash it. 

Edit: The ep was ok, animation was bad.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 21, 2008)

ep 85 is a masterpiece

see you guys just love to hate naruto


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey there people ... I'm back on the internetz after a long long time XD

Still to catch up with HxH ... will do that on saturday morning XD


----------



## Teach (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Shanks


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey there h3h3h3 ... you got lost ? 

Or did you come here searching for someone ?


----------



## Teach (Nov 21, 2008)

Nah, I decided to watch HxH.

How was your quest?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 21, 2008)

My quest was a success ... gonna change my avatar soon XD

Good that you've picked HxH up ... more the merrier whiile waiting for new chapters I say


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 21, 2008)

hi shanks
pleasure to have you again

so how long are you going to stay ?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi hgfdsahjkl 
lol ... I've got internet at home now XD 

I maynot be online on weekdays since I kinda have to commute 4 hrs in all between home and work. But I can be active on the weekends .


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2008)

OMg its Shankspek 

About time man, we've missed you

You must have read the last few chapters, your thoughts?


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 21, 2008)

Since it's off-topic, I won't elaborate, but episode 85 sucks - it looks like garbage, Hidan's VA is still annoying, and it's half filler. It even has a plot hole. I love Hidan and Kakuzu, but yeah...the anime is no thanks...

ON-TOPIC!

I can't believe we're still waiting for a scan...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 21, 2008)

i want the scan


----------



## Monna (Nov 21, 2008)

Just watched Naruto Shippuuden 85. It was pretty damn good. 

Anyway, I wake up and there is no scan. This is insanity!


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 21, 2008)

Damn it not here yet?


----------



## Freija (Nov 21, 2008)

Nope, not yet


----------



## NeBy (Nov 21, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> You need to reread the fucking manga.
> 
> Kuroro specifically says that he would have slaughtered them if he was fighting to kill. If anything, Illumi saved the Zaoldyecks.
> 
> Fucking reread these things before you make false statements. Shit.



No he didn't. He asked Zeno who of the two of them would win; Zeno said: "Me, of course." Then added things could be different if Kuroro really wanted to kill him.

So...at best, it means Kuroro *might* win against Zeno, but it would be ridiculous to deduce from that he would 'slaughter' the two of them.

In fact, that would be quite unrealistic and uber-haxored, something Togashi has tried to avoid in hxh. We've actually had a discussion about this some months ago, also with sheer endless debates, but I think my basic points were never disputed (with any succes).



hgfdsahjkl said:


> dude you need to chill
> all of the 1016 pages no one is talking like that
> 
> i will just leave you to think what you want
> ...



True.





Paul the SK said:


> Sorry. Just because I use profanity doesn't mean I'm angry. I just get annoyed when people argue with me when I know I'm right.



I know I'm right too, but the difference is I'm also actually *right*. 

And you're wrong. There are NO indications he could handle the two of them together, in fact, everything points towards him being in pretty deep shit until Illumi phones.

I get annoyed by people arguing (illogical) too, but I'm usually making Great Walls of Text showing the errors of their judgements and conclusions, then. It beats profanity.


----------



## Monna (Nov 21, 2008)

Why did you bring that shit back up? Drop it. 

You can't convince me that Zeno and Silva can beat Lucifer because there is no proof. But due to power scaling I have reason to believe that Lucifer would beat them both. Its not solid proof but I have my reasons for believing in this logical outcome.

I don't want to talk about it anymore.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 21, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> Why did you bring that shit back up? Drop it.
> 
> You can't convince me that Zeno and Silva can beat Lucifer because there is no proof. But due to power scaling I have reason to believe that Lucifer would beat them both. Its not solid proof but I have my reasons for believing in this logical outcome.
> 
> I don't want to talk about it anymore.



?

You must be new here! 

I always pick up where I left the last time, and read and respond to all the (even when mildly) interesting posts since then.

"Due to power scaling"...means...nothing.

If anything, due to powerscaling, one should reasonably assume Kuroro *can't* beat the two of them.

Contrary to you, I'm going to substantiate my claim. Remember the drawing, where it is explained to Killua how the levels of nen-strength work? Seen the fact that Zeno said 'it might be another story' (if Kuroro fought him with all his might in a one-to-one battle), one might reasonably assume they're both roughly the same strength, and final victory would be depended on outside factors (as explained in the picture about nen-levels).

To now claim, that Kuroro could win against them BOTH at the same time - as you said: that Silva doesn't really matter - you would actually have to believe he's a complete weak nen-user (the A  - I think it was - vs. the D, in the picture). Meaning, Silva at his max couldn't possibly reach the min of Kuroro. Anything else would not make much sense, since he's already at par with Zeno.

Now...that is utter BS. I don't think there is any reasonably soul here, who actually think Silva is a wussy and low-tier nen-user. If anything, all indications are, that he's close to Zeno's power (more or less is still unclear, true, but that's all). He's very much top-tier.

For Kuroro to beat two top-tier opponents, he would have to be uber-haxored, but than Zeno wouldn't have said what he said. Also, Silva - during the fight - said he had to put his life in danger to be able to win...which at the same time means Kuroro was damn strong, but - obviously - ALSO that he could win against Kuroro, if he put his life in danger. That doesn't fit well with the idea that Kuroro would have no problem beating them both.

Personal opinion aside, there are more indications and rationale to come to the conclusion Kuroro was and would be losing against the two assassins, than there is to deduce he would be able to beat them both at the same time.

Ergo, while neither side can be absolutely sure, it's more likely then not that Kuroro would actually lose against them both, than that he would win, based on the facts, logical deduction, and minimising speculation.


----------



## Power16 (Nov 21, 2008)

"one on one"

Ah, the old Kuroro vs Zeno/Silva exchange. I do love debating this but there's always so much fanboyism for Kuroro that lead to irrational thinking (this is all i'm saying on this topic).

No scan, piss! Can't wait to see the King throw a punch or use his Hatsu on Netero.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 21, 2008)

hisoka vs Zeno/Silva/king 

hisoka wins


----------



## Monna (Nov 21, 2008)

NeBy said:


> ?
> 
> You must be new here!
> 
> I always pick up where I left the last time, and read and respond to all the mildly interesting posts since then.


Thats fine. I just found that debate rather annoying since neither side is correct. All we can do is go by who we personally feel would win.

No one is going to be able to convince the other side.

Also, I'm not a Kuroro fan boy, just to let you people know. I just believe he is extremely strong and we have absolutely no idea about the extent of all the abilities he's collected.

Though its true we don't know the full strength of Zeno and Silva either, Kuroro is most likely more unpredictable (once again, due to his many abilities).


----------



## Teach (Nov 21, 2008)

imo, Zeno and Kuroro are quite close. Kuroro might be little bit better.

Kuroro would probably win 6 out of 10 matches.


----------



## Monna (Nov 21, 2008)

Who ever wins, Pokkuru loses.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 21, 2008)

what about
netero vs Zeno/Silva
 we still need to wait

but i think they can beat him


----------



## Monna (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't know man. I have a hunch that Netero could solo both Zeno and Silva.

Damn, it must sound like I hate the Zoldecks. I'm always siding against them.


----------



## Teach (Nov 21, 2008)

Netero seems to be on the different level.


----------



## Monna (Nov 21, 2008)

I bet Netero is better than Kuroro Lucifer.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 21, 2008)

IMO
if netero is 100
zeno will be 60-70

do you know the A,B,c,d thing
i dont think he can beat one of them that easily


----------



## NeBy (Nov 21, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> Thats fine. I just found that debate rather annoying since neither side is correct. All we can do is go by who we personally feel would win.
> 
> No one is going to be able to convince the other side.
> 
> ...



Not true. I'm perfectly able to be convinced, if enough substantiation for a certain claim is being given.

Point of evidence: not that long ago, I defended the standpoint that Gon was always a sweet boy, and nothing indicated to the contrary. That was partially my personal opinion, and also based on what we have seen (factual) of his behaviour. However, I - mayhaps reluctantly   - had to acknowledge the arguments of Reckoner that there were instances that might be considered really awkward (psychologically speaking) from Gon, which doesn't really stroke with his general image of 'good, sweet boy'.

I don't think, at the end, the general conclusion was false (you still have all the other evidence, for instance), but one must consider the possibility that he has some weird 'un-sweet' moments too.

The same goes with Kuroro...if there was a preponderance of evidence he's able to win against both Zoaldyecks at the same time, I would not have trouble acknowledging the possibility. But, alas, most evidence (and rational reasoning) leads to the conclusion it is far more likely than not, that he wouldn't win against them both.

It has nothing to do with my personal opinion on itself; the 'opinion' I make here is not personal - on itself, I don't care one bit who would win; in that respect, I'm not a fanboy of either side, which probably makes me a bit more neutral than a fanboy of either side - it's based on what we know and have seen, logical reasoning when making a deduction, and having a rationale for determining what is more likely.

Of course, we are never going to know for SURE (unless it's canon), but, we CAN deduce what is *more likely*. For instance, if Pitou would fight Gon, we can't be 'absolutely' sure Gon is going to lose...but we can be pretty sure he's more likely to lose than he's going to win.

The same goes for Kuroro vs. the two zaoldyecks. For the 'kuroro-side', all evidence and hints in the manga put together (comment of Zeno), only indicates the possibility he might win against Zeno in a one-to-one fight, if he went full out. That's the ONLY reasonable conclusion one can make, without going into pure speculation. For the 'Zoaldyeck-side', all what has been shown and said (fight, comments of Zeno and Silva, etc.) rather indicates Kuroro would loose, rather than win, when up against them both. Also, when using logical deduction (see my other post about the nen-levels of persons  - as is shown directly, and thus canon), it just doesn't make sense to assume a top-tier fighter could beat two other top-tier fighters at the same time. It may be *possibly* but it's more likely than not that he would lose.

To acknowledge that, one only needs common sense. It's like that in rl too: if you're up against two people who have roughly the same strength and prowess as you, you're more likely to lose than not, if you tackle them both at the same time. That's even true if you *would* be a bit more stronger (which unproven, in the case of Kuroro).

The only way to assume the opposite would be more likely than not, is to be SO uberpowerful, that the nen-levels and fightingskill of both top-tier assassins  would be totally eclipsed by Kuroros'. That would necessitate such a - totally unsubstantiated - leap of faith in Kuroros' power being uber-haxored (which goes against the principle Togashi has showed us thusfar, in hxh), that it is (logically speaking) far less likely than just to assume he would probably not be able to beat the two at the same time.

So...is it completely impossible that Kuroro would win? No. 
Is it extremely unlikely? Yes.


----------



## Fran (Nov 21, 2008)

we get an epic chapter comin up, and it's freaking late


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 21, 2008)

How could Kuroro beat both Zeno and Silva at the same time? That doesn't even make sense...

Kuroro asked if he could beat Zeno one-on-one, and Zeno said no - but things _might_ be different if his intent was to kill. This exchange shows they were both impressed with eachother: Kuroro was humbled enough to ask who would win while Zeno was impressed enough to say he actually might have a shot. It's safe to say they're about equal from this.

Now add Silva to Zeno's side.

Silva has to be _somewhat_ impressive. He killed one of the Genei Ryodan, is the patriarch of the illustrious Zaoldyeck family, and crushed Zitou like an ant (literally).

Illumi's phone call saved Kuroro, but he had planned it to be that way. Kuroro was in a bind. His only way to survive was to remove Zeno and Silva's reason for fighting him, and that's what he did.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 21, 2008)

add to that
the only reason he could fight them  was that the prophecy didnt tell him he is going to die today
so he had the confidence to fight them

frankly he will be stupid to fight both of them


----------



## Iris (Nov 21, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Hi Iris ... you remembered me
> I didn't know you posted in the HxH thread ... welcome (lol!) XD



How could I forget you...

Ehehe, I was always here...somewhere, it's just that I wasn't so active during the never ending hiatus and all, so I kinda waited for the manga to start again to finally kick some activeness back in, with some new feedback for a change

Although, a few pages ago I said something wich I apparently shouldn't have


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 21, 2008)

i will take a look at the Raw


----------



## Snickers (Nov 21, 2008)

I can't wait till epic  chapter coming up, I love it when Gon is angry.


----------



## Codde (Nov 21, 2008)

Didn't read all the posts about Silvia/Zeno vs. Kuroro, but wouldn't the fact that Silvia fought Kuoro before and survived show that their levels wouldn't be all that different? Of course there could've been various circumstances surrounding the encounter.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2008)

WTF still no scan?


----------



## Teach (Nov 21, 2008)

This is beyond understanding.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 21, 2008)

*Chapter out soon coming?  *


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2008)

I checked no scan out yet


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 21, 2008)

madmad


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 22, 2008)

Iris said:


> A question inbetween to kill time:
> 
> Level E? lol never knew it's *Togashi's* and strangest thing it's *COMPLETED* lol.
> 
> And this is where he started the Jiraiya discovers Pein's secrete and leaves a code story line





Its a trap .... 

The words Togashi and Completed cannot coexist in the same line 

Still no scans yet ? ... Strangely I feel no anger >_<# 

Apparently, too much time away from the internet can lead to such apathy


----------



## Iris (Nov 22, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Its a trap ....
> 
> The words Togashi and Completed cannot coexist in the same line




Aww and I fell for it


----------



## Danchou (Nov 22, 2008)

What do you think the big unbelievable decision that Yupi made in chapter 281 is about? I'm thinking it has to do with the point that he is going to be put in zetsu.

Or is it


*Spoiler*: __ 



that he commends the invasion team for their skill just before he offs them?


----------



## Iris (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't think he noticed that he's going to be put in Zetsu at all.

So it's either the latter or 


*Spoiler*: __ 



something to do with the current Rage he's in.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 22, 2008)

I dont understand there has been so much hype for this chapter, I thought it'd be out earlier than most weeks but I guess not =/


----------



## Batman (Nov 22, 2008)

Phew, so I'm not the only one looking for a scan. lol


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 22, 2008)

Level E is awesome 

But seriously, is that alien a guy?

Togashi sure knows how to make traps 

And yet, he's a fucking genius. Jesus christ I lol'd hard.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 22, 2008)

no scan wut is this shit


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 22, 2008)

Naturally klownboy, without Pokkuru, this series got down-prioritized.


----------



## Iris (Nov 22, 2008)

Killua said:


> Level E is awesome



So far it is



Killua said:


> But seriously, is that alien a guy?



Apparently he is lol, I was shocked when the guy refered to him as a he, same with Pitou actually



Killua said:


> Togashi sure knows how to make traps
> 
> And yet, he's a fucking genius. Jesus christ I lol'd hard.



Tell me about it...LoL.


----------



## Fran (Nov 22, 2008)

And still no scan 
What's this level-E


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 22, 2008)

Almost done catching up with the manga  

now I'll have to join you guys in the wait


----------



## Gary (Nov 22, 2008)

Have you guys posted the raw yet?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2008)

The Raw was posted a while back.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 22, 2008)

damn it


----------



## Monna (Nov 22, 2008)

Nothing yet? lulz.

I shall check out this Level E.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 22, 2008)

Level E has a lot of funny shit.


----------



## Fran (Nov 22, 2008)

Level E is win  :rofl 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 22, 2008)

Aye, that scan is the best in the series


----------



## Vault (Nov 22, 2008)

you couldnt capitalise  

shitty livershit


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 22, 2008)

WHERE'S YOUR MONEY NOW CHELFAG?


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 22, 2008)

Scan came out.


----------



## Power16 (Nov 22, 2008)

THIS

I got to say Level E is quite entertaining, Togashi is golden in all his work .

edit:
Ok... How much more awesome can the King become, his ethical belief are great for his character and his strength is awesome and i don't think his Hatsu is going to disappoint. 

With these development there so many different possible outcomes, the death either Netero/King, no death and Netero helping King, I can see King maybe becoming a Hunter, Netero lets him escape and the Hunts continues, Pufu doing something maybe even killing the King because of what he hears after King weakens after Netero match, my mind is working but alas only two more chapter until another break majorly piss at Togashi now ....

Togashi better let me see the King do some kind of counter attack. Netero has already shown us two Hatsu, one which is unpredictable that can bfr and the current one seems to be for offensive purposes. On another note after checking a couple chapter back it seems this Hatsu is Netero's most dangerous as mention by Zeno so he's going all out from the get go so his heart doesn't sway man this is going to be an awesome match and now piss again for upcoming break(miracle happen now!).


----------



## Proxy (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the chapter. Netero was damn good, but I'd assume Gon knows what they were talking about but didn't think to do anything about it.


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 22, 2008)

> Netero has already shown us two Hatsu, one which is unpredictable that can bfr and the current one seems to be for offensive purposes.


netero used the same hatsu on pitou he just didn't use the hatsu completely back then



> How much more awesome can the King become, his ethical belief are great for his character and his strength is awesome and i don't think his Hatsu is going to disappoint.


his ethical beliefs are cemented on elitism with a few sprinkles of compassion mixed in. can't say he is completely wrong but he can't live in the same society as humans like that. meruem has to die or recognize his human side as netero puts it. that or kill netero and those guys from the hunter building.

lol maybe his pokkuru side will actually be the one who beats the king[/troll]


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 22, 2008)

This chapter further proves the Meruem = Pokkuru reborn theory.


----------



## Gary (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you for the scan. It looks to be a good chapter. Is this the last one before he returns too being "sick"?


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 22, 2008)

there should be at least 4 more left, right?


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 22, 2008)

We'll get a 289 chapter, but not a 290.


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 22, 2008)

I see none of you majored in math.

We'll get 2 more chapters. That's how it's always been.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 22, 2008)

280
281
282
283
284
285
286
287
288
289

That's 10 chapters.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 22, 2008)

Man this was one hell of a chapter, Morauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu Morau you will be missed 

and how awesome was Netero's attack, squish lol He explained it very well, meruem is stuck between being a human and an ant and he wont be allowed to live that way, not amongst humans anyways, he has far too much powers to be left alone and let life teach him the way of life and at the same time too intelligent for his age and has a lot of potential to just be killed like an insect, its a shame, and i can see why Netero would hesitate but kill at the same time.

fucking awesome but damn togashi is gonna leave us in despair yet again .... the bastard.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm thinking Yupi is transformation. Also that whole leaving 1/7 of his body is going to get Pufu either killed or put in a really bad situation.


----------



## Fran (Nov 22, 2008)

*HORI FUCKING SHIT*


----------



## Freija (Nov 22, 2008)

290 is the last chapter before hiatus.


also Yupi's aura will run out when he was talking and he transforms to a form without strength, Morau survives.


----------



## Iris (Nov 22, 2008)

This was brilliant, yet I feel bad for both the King and Netero...and Morau ofc.

Wish we'll see more before Togashi leaves us with killer cliffhangers, lol.


----------



## Freija (Nov 22, 2008)

The cunt will always leave us with a cliffhanger.


----------



## Iris (Nov 22, 2008)

Fortunately there's still level E to lol at


----------



## Freija (Nov 22, 2008)

Level E ? What's that ?


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 22, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> 290 is the last chapter before hiatus.
> 
> 
> also Yupi's aura will run out when he was talking and he transforms to a form without strength, Morau survives.



lets hope so .... but i doubt it

do u guys think that maybe just maybe the king died with that one blow? 

it would be really funny, all that hype and squish there we go just like a little fly XD


----------



## Proxy (Nov 22, 2008)

Sickness, or wanting to leave us in suspense?


----------



## Power16 (Nov 22, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> netero used the same hatsu on pitou he just didn't use the hatsu completely back then



I guess this hatsu is dangerous for its many abilities, he did use the same praying thing to use it so i guess i can see it coming from the same source. Can't wait to see Netero in action.



blazingshadow said:


> his ethical beliefs are cemented on elitism with a few sprinkles of compassion mixed in. can't say he is completely wrong but he can't live in the same society as humans like that. meruem has to die or recognize his human side as netero puts it. that or kill netero and those guys from the hunter building.
> 
> lol maybe his pokkuru side will actually be the one who beats the king[/troll]



Exactly hence being perfect for his character. His character has been constantly growing so who knows which direction he'll go and why i see so many different route with the upcoming battles(pufu is heading there), Dam you Togashi.

Hisoka - no it wouldn't be funny pulling a Silva like that on the King i would have to hunt Togashi down...


----------



## Freija (Nov 22, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> lets hope so .... but i doubt it
> 
> do u guys think that maybe just maybe the king died with that one blow?
> 
> it would be really funny, all that hype and squish there we go just like a little fly XD



Hopefully, I want this fucking arc over already.


----------



## Iris (Nov 22, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Level E ? What's that ?



Is this sarcasm?

Since it's hard to detect, I'll just assume it's not.

Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.onemanga.com/Level_E/1/13/


----------



## Freija (Nov 22, 2008)

What's it about ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 22, 2008)

Dude, it's from Togashi. It's worth reading trust me


----------



## Freija (Nov 22, 2008)

So... He is healthy enough to have another manga, but not HxH ?


----------



## Iris (Nov 22, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> What's it about ?



I'd say give it a try and just read the 1st chapter. You won't regret

Edit: lvl E was originally published in 1995, wich means it's older than HxH xD


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 22, 2008)

its the same attack netero used
you cant know from where its coming cuz of its many hands

awesome chapter and the king looks like a good guy now
awesome twist from togashi

last moru isnt going to die he will be saved
we have too many characters there that we dont know what are they doing


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2008)

The King isn't a good guy, its the passion of the youth. The King is still developing right now and being young and naive when you see something wrong with the world you want to fix them, the most common of concepts that think will sort out the world are Equality and Peace. 

Due to the Kings attachment to Meruem this has become more important to him, but its only a matter of time before his basic instincts override it all and his desire to rule  becomes overpowering.

Anyway good chapter, much better than the rest of the Jump. And Netero squashing the King like a bug was epic, lol who know what will happen next? And seriously I hope Killua squashes that little version of Pufu.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 22, 2008)

New chapter was damn amazing 

I hope Knuckle's comes to Moru's rescue.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 22, 2008)

looks like they all gonna get squashed except for Yupi & Pitou


----------



## Monna (Nov 22, 2008)

This chapter sucked. I just want to see Netero fight Meruem already.

It seems like everything in Shonen Jump that I keep up with has been lame this week.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 22, 2008)

Hisoka was very very very very very fucking fortunate Netero ignored his challenge for a fight during the Hunter Exam.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 22, 2008)

paul HxH isnt all about fighting
see york shin one of the best arcs ever has too little action

the depth and thought togashi put in this chapter are just amazing


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 22, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Hisoka was very very very very very fucking fortunate Netero ignored his challenge for a fight during the Hunter Exam.


madmad
ali > graham


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 22, 2008)

^Lame

You should exchange your Hisoka set for a Pokkuro one, for great fail. 

And off topic but...

as far as skills go, both Ali and Graham are on the same level. However, Graham has far better reflexes/reaction and senses seeing as he's been the only one to have blocked beam fire and he knew exactly where Setsuna was when he used Trans Am, while Ali was shitting bricks against Trans Am Exia. And was getting overwhelmed by Lockon who wasn't at top condition. Graham meanwhile was pushing Lockon back with his Overflag.

ERGO, Graham > Ali. Objectively speaking.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 22, 2008)

having hisoka makes me the greatest win in this forum


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 22, 2008)

Pokkuru? OOOOH you mean the reincarnation of Meruem?

Seriously, one thing I love about this part is that they exchange opponents halfway because they need to. Take a look at rescue saucekay arc for example


----------



## Teach (Nov 22, 2008)

Chapter was the best of this arc.


----------



## Monna (Nov 22, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> Chapter was the best of this arc.


How was this chapter better than 287?


----------



## Teach (Nov 22, 2008)

In every single way. Netero's attack. Morau and Yupi. Yupi wasn't total dick this time. And King's revealing.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2008)

I'd prefer for Yupi to remain just pure evil.



> I really wanted to see the outcome of the Netero and Meruem fight before the hiatus but I doubt thats going to happen now.



Me too man but we're being naive, as if the outcome would come out this soon, I just hope the next ten chapters finish this arc.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 22, 2008)

why do they allow him to do that
damn it 

and netero got a cheap shot on the great king


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 22, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> How was this chapter better than 287?



Ask yourself how it was better than the first half of 190.


----------



## Monna (Nov 22, 2008)

Killua said:


> Ask yourself how it was better than the first half of 190.


lol, I had to look that one up. You seriously made me laugh.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2008)

For anyone wandering chapter 190 was the one with Pokkuru becoming ant faece


----------



## Danchou (Nov 22, 2008)

Hm, indeed a pretty nice chapter. Especially Netero's hatsu was sick.

The Royal Guard exchange was as expected. I really wonder what's in store for Pufu now.

As for Morau. I don't think he's dead just yet. There is a reasonable change that he will be saved by Knuckle, Novu, Killua and/or Meleoron as his impending doom was not shown. Nice to see that Yupi demeanor is gradually changing though I like the bastardly side of him.

It's hard to see a counter to Netero's hatsu. Pretty broken ability so far I'd say. It seems nigh unavoidable. No wonder Zeno gave such a grimace when he talked about it.
I wonder how the Hyakushiki Kannon move he used against Nef relates to this one. I'm assuming there are a myriad of Hyakushi Kannon attacks. Imagine how much offensive strength and speed he has at his disposal when just one chop of his hatsu can supposedly suckerpunch the King like that. Well, I guess we'll just have to wait and see in the next chapter just exactly how it works.

It seems that the attack he used on the King is basically squashes you like a bug. Which leaves me wondering how devastatingly powerful it is when compared to for instance Silva's oneshotting of Zitoh or Bonorenof's Jupiter attack.

It's a damn shame we've only got 2 chapters left before we go on another hiatus.


----------



## Teach (Nov 22, 2008)

Kannon was pretty badass, fuck yeah, fuck yeah, fuck yeah.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 22, 2008)

dont tell me that is a naruto spoiler 
if it is no one goes more than that please


----------



## Fran (Nov 22, 2008)

If the King comes out unfazed from Netero's attack and just brushes it off like it's nothing then Togashi has failed as a writer, it would overwrite all his other previous achievements, because that would be so motherfucking clichéd.

Please let the King be hurt. Or stagger at least.

Do not let him stand up, brush it off and say "Your attack was impressive, for a human" or some stupid shit like that.


Please Togashi


----------



## Monna (Nov 22, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> Kannon was pretty badass, fuck yeah, fuck yeah, fuck yeah.





hgfdsahjkl said:


> dont tell me that is a naruto spoiler
> if it is no one goes more than that please


Uhh... what?


----------



## Teach (Nov 22, 2008)

That's real weird mang.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 22, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> If the King comes out unfazed from Netero's attack and just brushes it off like it's nothing then Togashi has failed as a writer, it would overwrite all his other previous achievements, because that would be so motherfucking clich?d.
> 
> Please let the King be hurt. Or stagger at least.
> 
> ...


Nah, I don't think it well be exactly like that. I'm guessing he will be hurt in a way.

However remember, Yupi has been easily shrugging of full powered attacks from Knuckle, Morau, Shoot and Killua without any damage. Even Killua's Kanmura, which should be incredibly powerful, only knocked the wind out of him. It's not that much of a stretch that a basic suckerpunch from Netero wouldn't do all that much to the King.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 22, 2008)

But then again, this is Netero. He stated that Meruem needed to be taken out quickly "before his heart was swayed." That being said, I think that move wasn't meant as a teaser or to test him. I figured he wanted to try and cause serious damage before his attitude became more sympathetic.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 22, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> If the King comes out unfazed from Netero's attack and just brushes it off like it's nothing then Togashi has failed as a writer, it would overwrite all his other previous achievements, because that would be so motherfucking clich?d.
> 
> Please let the King be hurt. Or stagger at least.
> 
> ...



also his previous attack didnt cuz damage to pitou

but anyway it will be something convincing


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 22, 2008)

*Netero seemed pretty confident he was capable of killing the King. Makes you wonder really. *


----------



## Danchou (Nov 22, 2008)

Proxy said:


> But then again, this is Netero. He stated that Meruem needed to be taken out quickly "before his heart was swayed." That being said, I think that move wasn't meant as a teaser or to test him. I figured he wanted to try and cause serious damage before his attitude became more sympathetic.


Yeah, that's true. Netero did seem to think it would have inflicted some significant damage. But based on what has happened so far, I just don't see it happening tbh.

And as hgfdsahjkl says, his previous attack didn't do much to Nef though he was probably just trying to BFR him.

While Netero thinks he can beat the King, so far it seems that even the King thinks it's a foregone conclusion and Netero acknowledged that he was the underdog.

At this point, I'm really starting to question even more what Hisoka was thinking when he challenged Netero during the Hunter Exam.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 22, 2008)

you people will know what Hisoka is made of near


----------



## Monna (Nov 22, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you people will know what Hisoka is made of near


What? **


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 22, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> What? **



you know
hisoka will beat someone after this arc


----------



## Danchou (Nov 22, 2008)

Lulz. What he gonna do? Bungee Gum opponents to death that can murk or pwn him? 

Nah, I actually think he is very powerful, but he doesn't really have the credits to back it up (so far). That's why we need the Kuroro - Hisoka fight. Even if he is going to lose () he's going to show us more of what he can do once he is serious.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 22, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Yeah, that's true. Netero did seem to think it would have inflicted some significant damage. But based on what has happened so far, I just don't see it happening tbh.
> 
> And as hgfdsahjkl says, his previous attack didn't do much to Nef though he was probably just trying to BFR him.
> 
> ...



I figure that as well. As strong as Netero is, a one hit kill isn't happening but I wouldn't put it past for there to be some form of damage. 

And about Hisoka, isn't he interested in good matches? Netero, Kuroru, Gon (once he's better). I guess any strong individual he'd like to challenge.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2008)

Netero isn't playing here, he's here to kill the King. If the King is unfazed by that attack then that would be moronic. 

Anyway if defeating the Ants is such an important matter then why did the association only send a couple of Hunters to take them out?


----------



## Danchou (Nov 22, 2008)

Hm, I don't think there'll be any significant damage. Based on what we've seen so far from the Royal Guards, it's not all that farfetched that the King would be unfazed. Guess we'll know soon enough for sure.

As for sending a couple of hunters to do the job. The Hunter Association has used Kyousen Hunters before but there wasn't anyone who had succeeded in killing even a Division Commander. Additionally Netero had trouble getting even permission from the Hunter Association to take Morau and Novu along. It had something to do with the Vice-Presidents schemes.

Well, it's not just that Hisoka is interested in good matches. He thinks he is the strongest in HxH. Which is pretty damn funny if you look at it objectively. 

Now I better hush before the Hisoka fanboys start foaming at the mouth from anger.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 22, 2008)

netero decided that



> Well, it's not just that Hisoka is interested in good matches. He thinks he is the strongest in HxH. Which is pretty damn funny if you look at it objectively.
> 
> Now I better hush before the Hisoka fanboys start foaming at the mouth from anger.


oi oi oi
you better run 

hisoka is teh strongest


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2008)

Meruem is too haxxed, he makes all the others look pale. I mean if GR are the main enemies then they must be shown to be tougher than the Ants and the power levels are high enough as it is. Makes you wonder how Gon thinks he's gonna beat Hisoka?

I forgot Kurapica's uberr hax chain will beat all!!!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 22, 2008)

no one is gonna beat hisoka


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 22, 2008)

It would really suck for Netero if all the King got was just a scratch.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> no one is gonna beat hisoka


Too bad for him his next opponent is Kuroro.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 22, 2008)

And that's a question: with Hisoka not really being a GR member, Kurapica's abilities wouldn't work on him?


----------



## Danchou (Nov 22, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> netero decided that
> 
> 
> oi oi oi
> ...


Hah, you wish. 

To think I was even going easy on him not even mentioning how he got slapped around by just learned nen Gon. But yeah, I'll let this rest. 



Ennoea said:


> Meruem is too haxxed, he makes all the others look pale. I mean if GR are the main enemies then they must be shown to be tougher than the Ants and the power levels are high enough as it is. Makes you wonder how Gon thinks he's gonna beat Hisoka?
> 
> *I forgot Kurapica's uberr hax chain will beat all!!!*


Yes, finally people are starting to see the truth. Just as planned.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2008)

> And that's a question: with Hisoka not really being a GR member, Kurapica's abilities wouldn't work on him?



Kurapica doesn't really have grudge on Hisoka anyway, Gon will defeat him, somehow


----------



## Proxy (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah, after both of his arms are removed, he'll bite him to death


----------



## Danchou (Nov 22, 2008)

Proxy said:


> And that's a question: with Hisoka not really being a GR member, Kurapica's abilities wouldn't work on him?


If he used Chain Jail, which is the only one that is solely for the Ryodan on anyone else, he would die. All his other abilities he can use against anyone.


I never realized this Nef feat here link 1 link 2. Anyone spot it?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2008)

I got nothing


----------



## Proxy (Nov 22, 2008)

Pitou was able to figure out what the person was. In terms of classification, I'm not sure where that falls in. Also, he was able to pick up on it on a really wide scale apparently.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 22, 2008)

The one moment he's sitting on top of that large tower while he's talking to Pufu. On the next page, before you realize it, he's sitting inside the tower as if never moved to begin with and just teleported there.

The guy is a seriously a monster.


----------



## Monna (Nov 23, 2008)

Damn, I never noticed that.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 23, 2008)

I was wrong


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 23, 2008)

Good chapter, 8/10.

Netero's Statue-thing reminded me of that horrible filler-shit Asmua and his pal used in Shippuden though lol.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 23, 2008)

> Too bad for him his next opponent is Kuroro



kuroro the one who was saved twice from death
once by illumi and other by killua and gon


> Hah, you wish.
> 
> To think I was even going easy on him not even mentioning how he got slapped around by just learned nen Gon. But yeah, I'll let this rest


as i said before
it is enough for kuroro he survived death twice by the help of the others
lets hype the one who is supposed to be the final villian by beating kuroro

you kuroro fans are gonna cry for him 
well i like him too so much but hisoka is the heart of HxH


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 23, 2008)

Saved by Gon and Killua, lawls. That's something you don't want people to know.

And the Pitou thing, looks to me like he just went down off panel then sat where he's sitting. There was no teleportation. Pitou cannot teleport. I mean, if he could, Gon would have been dead the moment he showed up.


----------



## ragnara (Nov 23, 2008)

Pitou was just thinking on top of the tower and there is no indication of him being even remotely fast while going to Pufu. It isn't teleportation just because Togashi didn't show us Pitou wandering the hallways.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 23, 2008)

Kurapica's going to be defeated when the GR group is disbanded.

Anyone remembers the ending of the Robocop movie?

(very roughly paraphrased)
*Robocop has caught the villain*
Villain: You can't do anything to me!
Villain: The secret rule!
Villain: You can't hurt anyone who is part of the corporation!
Robocop: Uh?
CEO Guy: Well Villain, you're fired.
Villain: Uh oh
*Robocop throws guy out the window*

Basically, Kurapica's power is due to his ability being specifically tuned to fight members of the GR. If they learn about this, they can just disband it and his power will be worthless.

In fact i think it might be used in a similar fashion to what happened in Robocop. Kurapica is basically going to get his hands on one of them and own him, until Kuroro disbands the whole group and Kurapica's power stops working...

Hell... That might even be how Kuroro gets out of the current situation he's in. He might "quit" as a member, and thus become unaffected by Kurapica's power.


----------



## Teach (Nov 23, 2008)

I predict everyone who's offscreen will jump to block his attack LOL.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 23, 2008)

It's gonna be Hanzo.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 23, 2008)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Kurapica's going to be defeated when the GR group is disbanded.
> 
> Anyone remembers the ending of the Robocop movie?
> 
> ...



The only hatsu that is specifically for the GR is chain jail. That's it. Everything else can be used against anyone, including emperor time which give him 100% nen in every catagory.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 23, 2008)

^ isnt emperor's time for the GR only also? thats how i remember the restrictions...


----------



## Freija (Nov 23, 2008)

fireball said:


> The only hatsu that is specifically for the GR is chain jail. That's it. Everything else can be used against anyone, including emperor time which give him 100% nen in every catagory.



In one category, he can only use one at the time.


Emperor Time = Red eyes state only.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 23, 2008)

which leaves one fingers power unknown... or was it his thumbs power ?


----------



## Freija (Nov 23, 2008)

We got, Chain Jail, Emperor Time, Sword of Truth or whatever it was called, Dousing Chain and the last ?


----------



## Nakor (Nov 23, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> In one category, he can only use one at the time.
> 
> 
> Emperor Time = Red eyes state only.



Emperor time is the when his eyes turn red and he gains the ability to use all nen to 100%. remember the water test where he finds out that his red eyes state is specialization(100% nen in any catagory). 

He can use more than one at a time, which is why his chain was 100% when fighting ubo and his body was also able to use 100% at the same time. 

glide on Temari's fan

Reread chapter 82-83 and you will see he is using multiple types of nen to its maximum. 

Also, no where in the manga does it say he can only use 1 at a time. 

@gixa 
His chain jail is only for GR. I think we are talking about the same thing, just using different names.


----------



## Freija (Nov 23, 2008)

He didn't use 100%, I always perceived that as him making Ubo weaker by using the chain to kill his aura.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 23, 2008)

i meant to say emperor's time, mistype by me 

ubo was made helpless 'cos of the chain sapping him of his nen, and kurapika said that if ubo was the strongest physically in strength that if he coudnt break the chain forcefully then no other ryodan shud be able to


----------



## Nakor (Nov 23, 2008)

it still doesn't say anywhere that he can only use 1 at a time. 

if he killed ubo's aura then kurpica's attacks would have dealt more damage to ubo. if he was using less aura on his attacks, ubo would have noticed it and wouldn't have been weary of his attacks.

@gixa
ET can be used against anyone, all that needs to take place is his eyes turning red.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 23, 2008)

emperor's time seems cheap if thats the case ? i always thought it was GR only.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 23, 2008)

nope. kurapica's abilities are way hax'd.


----------



## Power16 (Nov 23, 2008)

Killua said:


> It's gonna be Hanzo.



Man i miss that guy, if he does show up his level should be between Killua and Kurapica or maybe even at Kurapica level.... off to re-read hunter exam arc!


----------



## Monna (Nov 23, 2008)

I still don't think Kurapica should have been able to defeat Ubougin. Why didn't Ubougin use his yelling technique on Kurapica and liquefy his brain like he did to Yama'arashi?

I call CIS/PIC.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 23, 2008)

Hanzo 
i want to see him

as for kurapica vs ubo
it wasnt ubo's best day 

out of 10 he could win may be 6 or 7 times


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 23, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> I still don't think Kurapica should have been able to defeat Ubougin. Why didn't Ubougin use his yelling technique on Kurapica and liquefy his brain like he did to Yama'arashi?
> 
> I call CIS/PIC.



 PNJ is PNJ


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 23, 2008)

there is no PNJ in my HxH 

except if kuroro beat hisoka (not gonna happpen)


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Nov 23, 2008)

This manga needs more Zoldyck guys appearing. Maybe even that delicious trap.
And some spiders.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 23, 2008)

> I still don't think Kurapica should have been able to defeat Ubougin. Why didn't Ubougin use his yelling technique on Kurapica and liquefy his brain like he did to Yama'arashi?



His need to defeat Kurapica by his own strenght overcame common sense


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 23, 2008)

I think Ubo needed nen for that scream and he was in zetsu.

Anyway, good chapter.  I almost think Morau will be saved by Novu, but that would be very shounen.  If the King isn't at least kind of hurt I've got not clue how he is going to be defeated.  That was a truly epic attack though...I always like the buddhist themed characters.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 23, 2008)

I knew Netero's god looked familiar


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 23, 2008)

I think that's supposed to be kannon judging by all the arms.  If he can actually manifest it as nen that would be amazing.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 23, 2008)

we need an explanation for netero's attack

well i know who might explain it

the king


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 23, 2008)

Or it'll be explained via narration. Like what Togashi's been doing with the others.

And man, Novu looked really cool when he first showed up.
Hmm, possible that he might rescue Morau from Yupi? I think he's recovered now.


----------



## Monna (Nov 23, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Or it'll be explained via narration. Like what Togashi's been doing with the others.


I wish all shonen manga did this. Having the characters explain their attacks to eachother bothers me.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 23, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> I wish all shonen manga did this. Having the characters explain their attacks to eachother bothers me.



It's like telling them how to defeat it.


----------



## Freija (Nov 24, 2008)

"Hey, guys, this is my one big weakness!" Yeah, that's plausible.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 24, 2008)

lols so true, or the opponent says He is using XXX technique combined with YYY Oh my god he is a genius and praises his opponent until he is finally K.O-ed


----------



## Freija (Nov 24, 2008)

That's also plausible I suppose


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2008)

The last two chapters almost made me forget the octopus shit from a few weeks ago. Superb.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 24, 2008)

Luckily I noticed the chapter is out!   Took some bloody time! 



Graham Acre said:


> Saved by Gon and Killua, lawls. That's something you don't want people to know.
> 
> And the Pitou thing, looks to me like he just went down off panel then sat where he's sitting. There was no teleportation. Pitou cannot teleport. I mean, if he could, Gon would have been dead the moment he showed up.



Saved by Gon and Killua?? Guess it will be another pokkuru-story. I concur with the last part. 



ragnara said:


> Pitou was just thinking on top of the tower and there is no indication of him being even remotely fast while going to Pufu. It isn't teleportation just because Togashi didn't show us Pitou wandering the hallways.



Indeed. That's how I interpreted it also. It may seem as an imidiate 'transportation', but in fact, nothing says it is (in 'real' time) just after one-other. It's more reasonable to assume Togashi just continued with the analysis/discussion of the characters inside, while skipping the totally redundant part where you see Pufu and Pitou going downstairs and inside.

It's used a lot in movies too.



Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Kurapica's going to be defeated when the GR group is disbanded.
> 
> Anyone remembers the ending of the Robocop movie?
> 
> ...



I highly doubt Kuroro is going to disband his group, just for going after Kurpaica. They have their pride too, after all. If anything, if Kuroro is going to misuse the weakness of chainjail, he'll maybe let someone attack Kurapica while acting as if he's a member, but who isn't a member yet. But the moment he's able to make Kurapica believe the dude is a member, and blondie uses his chainjail, he'll have his sweet revenge: Kurapica being defeated and killed by his own weapon against the GR.




Detonator_Fan said:


> This manga needs more Zoldyck guys appearing. Maybe even that *delicious* trap.
> And some spiders.



 




Ennoea said:


> His need to defeat Kurapica by his own strenght overcame common sense



The yell was probably nen-enforced, so he couldn't use it when he was put in Zetsu. Besides, I think it's only effective at very close range. (The GR members who stood a bit further only had a bit pain in their ears, after all.

And even than; I think Ubo just thought he could beat Kurapica the regular way.



Hisoka said:


> lols so true, or the opponent says He is using XXX technique combined with YYY Oh my god he is a genius and praises his opponent until he is finally K.O-ed



Well, with Hanzo it would actually make sense, since he's a total flap-out! 

It seems a bit weird though, true. It only makes a little bit sense if the opponent who is spilling his beans is an elitist full of superiority-feelings and certain he's gonna win anyway.

That's not entirely impossible, but a bit overused in shounen to the point of being cliché. Also, sometimes it's out of character - why would a secretive/silent fighter suddenly tell all his abilities?

Togashi did reasonably well in this respect, even though he didn't manage to totally keep out of it neither, in some cases. But I guess it's sometimes a 'technical' difficulty; you want your readers to know what's going on and to be in awe too, after all.  But he's doing his best (like in the last chapters) to find different ways to explain things/abilities (narrative, flashbacks, interludes...).


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2008)

> The last two chapters almost made me forget the octopus shit from a few weeks ago.



We do not utter his name in the thread anymore, he has done enough damage and will remind us all of the fail that Togashi forced upon us all.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 24, 2008)

Ikarugo
Ikarugo
Ikarugo
Ikarugo
Ikarugo
Ikarugo
Ikarugo
Ikarugo
Ikarugo
Ikarugo


----------



## Proxy (Nov 24, 2008)

Pokkuro vs. Ikarugo. Who's more full of fail better?


----------



## Kiyoshi (Nov 24, 2008)

Pokkuro isn't that bad if the chapters were coming out weakly.  I mean, Togashi is doing a good job of showing how characters that are far weaker than the main set, like Krillin, can still have important roles instead of being sent to character limbo.

That is the only problem.  The manga isn't weekly, per se.  Seriously?  I even completely forgot Gon existed it had been so long since we've seen him RL time.  

Oh dear god, now I wonder how confused my friend is.  Somehow I explained and got him to try HxH withotu even mentioning Gon once.  I think I only covered Kurapica and GR, rough bits of the training arc and the general stuff of the Chimera Ants.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 24, 2008)

Great chapter for me. Netero mentioning the King being trapped between human and ant was pretty spot on and I'm loving that Mereum isn't a complete tyrant now as he seemed to be back when he was first born.

Him actually saying he wouldn't fight was surprising. Then he gets squashed by that fucking awesome attack. 

Also I don't want Morau to die. 



Zaru said:


> The last two chapters almost made me forget the octopus shit from a few weeks ago. Superb.



However it still doesn't make me forget the fact that we wasted a few of our precious 10 chapters on that garbage.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 25, 2008)

It has been really bothering me, but how do you expect the whole Ryodan deal to end? If the nen removal is successful, Kurapica is a dead girly man regardless of the result of the Kuroro-Hisoka fight. If Kuroro wins (he will btw,) then the Ryodan is stronger than ever. If Kuroro loses, then the remaining Ryodan will be more than enough to handle him anyway.

I know it's still far into the dreamy future, and I am not looking for complete theories. I just want some quick ideas to that I can sleep peacefully now.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 25, 2008)

kurapika's not alone, so he'll be just fine 

i mean, if theres gonna be a ryodan/kurapika/hisoVkuro arc of somesort... gon n killua will be in it somewhere... along with, leorio  he has to be in it, we havent seen the guy, in ages


----------



## DethStryque (Nov 25, 2008)

i hope the action starts soon T_T getting pretty irritated that the battles havent been that intense...


----------



## Danchou (Nov 25, 2008)

What? Are you reading the same manga that I am. Yupi vs. the Invasion team alone gave us more than I was hoping for.

On another note. I'm f'n hating that we're going to have another hiatus soon. I'm pretty damn sure that if Togashi wasn't so successful with YYH and HxH, his work would've been kicked out of Shounen Jump by now.

edit:

Here're the chapter 289 spoilers over from nexgear. And they're really !


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 289 script_ 



Real one:
----------------------------

煽り「モラウを狙った一振り...だが!?」 
Narrator: "Morau is aimed at once... but!?" [Could someone tell me what 
the purpose of 振り is here... I've seen that so many times but it doesn't 
seem to mean anything clear.]

ユピー「.........」 
Yupi: "........"
　　　（消えた.......!!） 
　　　(He disappeared.........!!!)

　HUNTERHUNTER 
　No.289?条件 
　No.289 Requirements

　　　【刃物に変えた自分の右手を見て】 
　　　[He looks at his right hand which he'd changed into an edged tool.]

ユピー（血だ...!!） 
Yupi: (Blood...!!)
　　　（.........どういう事だ？） 
　　　(.........What is this?)
　　　（瞬間移動じゃなかったのか...？） 
　　　(Was it instantaneous movement...?)
　　　（奴はオレが突き刺そうとした直前に消えた） 
　　　(He disappeared just before I stabbed him)
　　　（オレは奴等の仲間にテレポート出来る奴がいると怼br />?っていたが） 
　　　(I thought there was someone in their group that could teleport, but)
　　　（消える瞬間にも仲間は見えなかった!!） 
　　　(At the moment he disappeared, I couldn't see an ally!!)
　　　（それ以前にテレポートなら消えた後に刺しても） 
　　　(If he had teleported before then, I pricked him after he disappeared)
　　　（傷つけられるはずがない） 
　　　(He shouldn't have gotten hurt.)
　　　（消えたのに刺せた...... 刺せたのに見えない...って事は） 
　　　(Even though he disappeared, I stabbed him... I could stab him even 
though I couldn't see him... is what happened.)
　　　（透明なだけ...!? 透ける能力か!!） 
　　　(Just transparent...!? An ability to be transparent!!)
　　　（モラウ(ヤツ)にその能力があるならばとっくに使っ
ていたはず!!） 
　　　(If Morau (That guy) had that technique, he would've used it a long 
time ago!!)
　　　（つまり奴等の仲間に自分だけじゃなく仲間も透明ぼbr />?出来る奴がいて） 
　　　(Moreover, it's an ally that doesn't just make themselves transparent, 
but can make others transparent, too)
　　　（オレが突き刺す直前にグラサンを助けようとした＼br />? 
　　　(Right as I stabbed sunglasses, someone saved him.)
　　　（......が間に合わなかった!! ...って事だ!!） 
　　　(...Not in time!! ....is what sorta thing it is!!)
　　　（傷は...... 深い...!!） 
　　　(The wound...... is deep...!!)


　　　【地面についている血の跡に気付くユピー】 
　　　[Yupi notices blood tracks on the ground]

メレオロン「.........」 
Meleoron: "........."
　　　　　（来た!!） 
　　　　　(He came!!)
　　　　　（血が!!ユピーに見えちまってる!!） 
　　　　　(The blood!! Yupi can completely see it!!)
　　　　　（姿が見えなくても血だまりが目印!!） 
　　　　　(Even if he can't see his form, the blood is an indication!!)
　　　　　（奴がもう一度剣を振り上げたら） 
　　　　　(If he raises his sword again)
　　　　　（オレだけでも逃げなきゃ!!） 
　　　　　(I can't even escape!!)
　　　　　（息も!!限界!!畜生ッッ!!） 
　　　　　(Even breath!! Limit!! Shit--!!)

　　　【突然あさっての方向を見るユピー】 
　　　[Yupi suddenly looks in their direction]

メレオロン「!?」 
Meleoron: "!?"
　　　　　（ナックル!?なぜ出て来ちまったんだよ!?） 
　　　　　(Knuckle!? Why did you come with me!?)
　　　　　（お前が今やらなきゃいけねーのは!!） 
　　　　　(You can't go now!!)
　　　　　（一秒でも長く身を隠す事だろうが!!） 
　　　　　(You need to hide your body even if it's one second longer!!)

ナックル「もう逃げも隠れもしねェ オレが相手だ」 
Knuckle: "I'm not running or hiding anymore. I'm the opponent."
　　　　「だから」 
　　　　"Therefore"
　　　　「見逃してやってくれ!!」 
　　　　"You have to overlook it!!"

　　ナックルが拳ではなく言葉に賭けたのは 
　　Knuckle bet not on his fist, on words.
　　ユピーの一言に己が揺さぶられたからであった 
　　One word of Yupi's to himself was shaking because. [I really don't get 
this part, but it doesn't seem important.]

ユピー「......」 
Yupi: "......"
　　　「無茶苦茶だな 交換条件にすらなってねェ」 
　　　"I'm confused, but don't try to be a bargaining chip."
　　　「答えはNoだ」 
　　　"Ther answer is "No"." ["No" said in English.]
　　　「ただし」 
　　　"However"
　　　「こいつを消せば話は別だ」 
　　　"It'll be different if you make this guy disappear]

　　　【ポットクリン(370684)を指し示すユピー】 
　　　[Yupi points to Potclean showing 370684.]

ユピー「逃げ回ってたのはこいつが関係してんだろ？」 
Yupi: "Your running from place to place is connected to this guy, right?"
　　　「これが対等の条件ってもんだろ」 
　　　"These are equivalent terms, right."

モラウ「やめ...ろ!!!」 
Morau: "St...op!!!"
　　　「ナックル!!!ふざけんじゃねェぞ...!!」 
　　　"Knuckle!!! Don't fool around...!!"

　　死力を絞ったモラウの叫びは〝神の共犯者〟で届かなぼbr />?った 
　　With a desperate effort, Morau's voice reached "God's Accomplice".
　　しかし 
　　However
　　その声で我に返ったメレオロンは 
　　That voice was returned to himself, Meleoron [Structure of this sentence 
is weird. And it's difficult to visualize this situation for me... I dunno 
where anybody is for sure... Who's still holding onto Meleoron?]
　　手を離しその場を去った 
　　He let go of his hand and left that place.

モラウ「オレは...放っとけ.........!!」 
Morau: "Leave... me behind.........!!"
メレオロン（だめだ!!!それだけはだめだ!!!ナックル!!!） 
Meleoron: (This is bad!!! This is the only thing you can do wrong!!! Knuckle!
!!)
モラウ「か...ま....うな」 
Morau: "Forget... about... me"
メレオロン（全てを!!無駄にする気かよ!!!） 
Meleoron: (Everything!! It could be useless!!!)
モラウ「今まで........の...」 
MorauL "Everything...... up until now..."
メレオロン(モラウの!!シュートの!!お前の!!) 
Meleoron: (For Morau!! For Shoot!! For you!!)
　　　　　（命懸けの全て!!!） 
　　　　　(The life and death of everything!!!)

　　　【瀕死のモラウに近寄るユピー】 
　　　[Yupi approaches Morau on the verge of death]

　　「ナックルが思いとどまればまだ二人で戦える」 
　　"If Knuckle's thoughts stay in place, he can still fight two people."
　　「そのためにはまだ姿を見せるわけにはいかない!!」 
　　"Because of that, he can't show himself!!" [Who the hell's talking? 
Who're they talking to?]
　　その思いでモラウから離れたメレオロンの判断は---
　　With those thoughts having let go of Morau, Knuckle's judgement was---

モラウ「ナックル...！」 
Morau: "Knuckle...!"
メレオロン（ナックル!!!） 
Meleoron: (Knuckle!!!)
　　　【剣を構えるユピー】 
　　　[Yupi sets up his sword]

　　逆効果だった 
　　It backfired
　　0:11:39:07 

　　　【ポットクリンを解除するナックル】 
　　　[Knuckle cancels Potclean]

ユピー「.......」 
Yupi: "......"
メレオロン「.........馬鹿な...」 
Meleoron: ".........No way..."
　　　　　（これで.......もう...ない） 
　　　　　(With this......there's....nothing anymore)
モラウ「なぜ!!」 
Morau: "Why!!"
　　　（ユピーを倒す術が!!） 
　　　(The technique to beat Yupi!!)

　　血に染まったモラウの姿がシュートと重なり 
　　The bloodstained Morau's form overlapped Shoot's.
　　ナックルの心を折った 
　　Knuckle's heart broke


ナックル「さぁ......ポットクリンは解除したッ」 
Knuckle: "Now... Potclean is rescinded."
　　　　「これで対等!!ボスは置いといて」 
　　　　"Now it's equal! You said you'd leave boss."
　　　　「オレと勝負ッッッ オレを殺れ!!!」 
　　　　"Win or lose with me --- Kill me!!!"
ユピー「やなこった」 
Yupi: "I don't wanna."
ナックル「な...待てコラ!!」 
Knucke: "Wha... Wait, HEY!!"
　　　　「どこ...行く気だ!?」 
　　　　"Where... are you gonna go!?"
ユピー「あ？王のトコに決まってんだろうが」 
Yupi: "Ah? I'm going to the king, of course."
　　　「お前もいっしょに来るか？」 
　　　"Are you guys coming with me?"
　　　「無理だろバカが」 
　　　"That's impossible, idiot."
ナックル「......」 
Knuckle: "......"
　　　　「.........」 
　　　　"........."
ユピー「そいつの能力 瞬間移動じゃねーんだろ」 
Yupi: "That guy's ability isn't instantaneous movement, it seems."
メレオロン「ハッ」 
Meleoron: "Hah."
ユピー「なら早く後ろの黒メガネ医者に運ばねーと」 
Yupi: "Then good luck with getting black-glasses to a doctor."
　　　「交換条件の意味なくなるだろうが!!」 
　　　"The meaning of the bargaining chip is gone!!"
ナックル「......」 
Knuckle: "......"
ユピー「ちっ」 
Yupi: "Hmph."

　　王の護衛を最優先とするなら三人とも この場で殺すべき 
　　With protecting the king as the maximum priority, with these three, 
he should kill them here.
　　理解していながらそれを実行しない自分に怒りとは異購br />?の苛立ちを覚えてい
た 
　　While understanding that, he did not execute it.To himself, his anger 
was a different natured irritation. [These sorta narration sentences are 
long, philosophical, and hard to understand.]

ユピー「問題ねェ!!」 
Yupi: "There's no problem!!"
　　　「手前らみてェなザコ共 何度来ようがオレが蹴散らす!!」 
　　　"Don't look, you weaklings. No matter how many times you come, I'll 
kick you around!!"
　　　「何時でも来い その時は対等だと思ってやる」 
　　　"Whenever you come that time will be equivalent."
　　　「今は殺るまでもねェ!! それだけの事だ!!」 
　　　"I haven't killed you yet!! That's all!!"

　　　【王の元へ駆けて行くユピー】 
　　　[Yupi gallops back to the king.]　　　

　　闘いの中で敵から教わった念能力の深遠 
　　それは乏しかったユピーの〝個〟を大きく揺らし 
　　怒りを別個に蓄積する術を覚えた事で 
　　冷えた感情は 逆に物事を単純に考えられなくさせていた 

ユピー（くそっ プフのが伝染った!!） 
　　　「......」 
　　　（奴等を糧に溜めた怒りなのに何故だ） 
　　　（奴等に向ける気がしないのは） 
　　　（オレは怒り(これ)を何に誰に放てばいい!?） 

　　これは成長なのかユピーにはわからなかった 
　　しかしナックルは 

ナックル（負けた...完全に...） 
Knuckle: (I lost... completely...)

煽り「逃げ道なき敗北」 
Narration: "No way out of being defeated."


Note from Togashi:
重いバットでの素振りが日課 
です。野球やらないですけど。 
　　　　　　　　　　　　　 <義博> 
I have a daily routine of thrusting a heavy bat. I don't play baseball, 
though.
<Yoshihiro>




Updated the script.


----------



## TicoTico (Nov 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn't.. see.. that one.. coming.. 

Hopefully there's atleast as much about the King and Netero as there was about Yupi and co.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  damn, those spoilers seem misleading in some way or another  hopefully the raw should help clear things up


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



that bastard cancelled potclean 4 seconds before winning the battle? he should've at least used In to hide him. anyways yupi should be much weaker now that he doesn't have any more extra aura aid from knuckle. let's just hope that knuckle programmed a second ability to potclean like being able to withdraw from the power of the opponent if you cancel the ability


----------



## DethStryque (Nov 25, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> What? Are you reading the same manga that I am. Yupi vs. the Invasion team alone gave us more than I was hoping for.
> 
> On another note. I'm f'n hating that we're going to have another hiatus soon. I'm pretty damn sure that if Togashi wasn't so successful with YYH and HxH, his work would've been kicked out of Shounen Jump by now.
> 
> ...



-_- yupi's fight wasnt all that exciteing 2 me...they need 2 hurry up and show the boss vs the king or gon...shit -_- hurry up and switch 2 hisoka lol...


----------



## Felix (Nov 25, 2008)

Zaru said:


> *The last two chapters almost made me forget the octopus shit from a few weeks ago. Superb.*




Thanks Zaru
JUST THANKS FOR REMINDING ME


----------



## Fran (Nov 25, 2008)

Octopus shit.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I wanted Morau to die. We're really due for an epic death, and none better than a loved, used and burned out character that's GAR like Morau


----------



## Danchou (Nov 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree. But it wasn't likely or else his 'death' wouldn't have happened offpanel in the last chapter. In a way this whole turn makes sense. It would suck if Togashi was going to kill him off just for the sake of killing off.


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I explained awhile ago - there's no reason to kill Morau off. If he dies, it'll just be for the sake of killing a character... Netero and Shoot, this entire time, have been the only characters in a shitty situation. Shoot was saved. Netero remains to be seen...


----------



## Danchou (Nov 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



In all fairness, Knuckle and Morau could have easily been killed off as they have barely escaped death already. The reason I would think it would be cheap to kill Morau off is because Knuckle, Meleoron, Novu and Killua were still in the vacinity. It's hard to believe they would just do nothing while they Morau gets killed.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 25, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. But it wasn't likely or else his 'death' wouldn't have happened offpanel in the last chapter. In a way this whole turn makes sense. It would suck if Togashi was going to kill him off just for the sake of killing off.



I don't know what to say. 

Sure, it's surprising. It's so surprising, it's Togahsi, totally.

Yet, I'm not liking it that much. I mean...what the f-.  How is Togashi ever going to end this in a sensible way, within the next ten years??!!

He'll continue the ant arc untill we're old men and women, whose (grand)kids will watch hxh from the beginnings - repeating history every generation! 

Seriously, though...there are a few contradictions there, and I don't like that. And also...it's something of an...anti-climax, if you ask me (and also if you don't).



BTW, finished reading Level E: it was quite brilliant AND hilarious. It's like a gathering of different (SF) stories with a thin red line (of the prince) in it, but even though it's not working towards some arc-goal, or being an overspanning story, or such, the chapters/arcs are very entertaining.

Well, apart from one or two, which became a bit tedious at certain moments....but there were jewels among them too.

I noticed, however, that many characters he introduced there, have a slight (or big) similarity with characters of hxh, be it physical or psychological. For instance, in the group of 'superhero'-kids, there are 3 that are also very cute, in the Togashi way: one, who has something of Kurapica, one, who is like a boy-version of lil trap Kallluto, and one, who's almost the spitting image of Gon. And the use of bishies (a la Pitou)...my God, Togashi is obsessed with them! :amazed 

I don't feel like he was doing some epic storyline here, but as (funny) entertainment, it really was great, overall. They should make a short anime-series of it: one of 12 episodes would do the trick, I think.

Also; the weird 'dark' moods (even of the 'good' guys/boys) are also a recurrent theme of Togashi, it seems. It's very weird, for the West, to have 'children'-cartoons, with such dark themes. Well, not themes, just sudden...'outbursts', one may say. But it's part of why I love manga/anime. Sure, you have crap too, but at it's best, it beats every cartoon the West has to offer. 

To anyone who didn't watch Level E; go for it. There are 1 or 2 (parts of) chapters I thought were a bit weak, but all the rest was really awesome (and funny).

(And now I also know where a certain sigpic, where a boy says "Say it, or I'll kill ya all" came from!)


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I am banging my head against the wall right now, literarly

A fight which took 1 year for us to follow to finish like this? Thanks for nothing I guess


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 25, 2008)

what did togashi do ?
what did togashi do ?

*must hold back,must hold back*


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2008)

Didn't read the spoilers but this doesn't look good does it


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 25, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Didn't read the spoilers but this doesn't look good does it



lets put it this way, I preferred the ikaguru chapters to this chapter coming ...

And that says a lot


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 25, 2008)

Whats this octupus bashing he >>>>> Pokkuro


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 25, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> lets put it this way, I preferred the ikaguru chapters to this chapter coming ...
> 
> And that says a lot




i think i might read them then
but if they turned to be good


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2008)

Are you sure the script is confirmed? We have to wait for Pics before we jump to conclusions.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 25, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


>



Thats more or less the impression most of us had on our faces when we first read them so go ahead it was my WTF of the day

yeah I will stop moaning, promise. lol 


@ Ennoea - Its the same source as always its 99% legit


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So I read them, Togashi showing us his middle finger, lol talk about being fucked over, I feel dirty


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 25, 2008)

Mind fuck. 

I feel like the King getting hit by Kannon.


----------



## Black Swan (Nov 25, 2008)

After reading the spoilers I am starting to get the feeling that togashi will end this arc like he ended the YYH manga. Now I'm starting to feel like I really dont care if he takes another long break... I dont think I wanna stick around and see how he ends this thing.


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 26, 2008)

i'm guessing that it all depends now on netero convincing the king to give up his agenda and become a good guy while he uses his hatsu to keep the royal guards in place


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



<義博>
I have a daily routine of thrusting a heavy bat. I don't play baseball,
though.
<Yoshihiro> 




I think he's talking about plowing his wife.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 26, 2008)

If he has time to swing a bat around daily, he has time to draw HxH.


----------



## Teach (Nov 26, 2008)

And I was excpecting some King action LoL.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 26, 2008)

Lol we got our King action if you ask Togashi, now it's like 10 chapters to the next 4 pages of the fight.


----------



## Teach (Nov 26, 2008)

OP rocks all shounen and everything this week.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah, I guess you're right about that. This weeks HxH didn't exactly deliver what I had hoped for. Amd I'm not expecting much from Bleach and Naruto at the moment.

Op on the other hand is pretty damn epic.

edit: 
*Spoiler*: _chapter 289 spoiler pics_


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 26, 2008)

OP has been shit since Luffy landed on feminism-island, last chapter was the first good one in awhile, mostly since they got their asses out of that boring place.


----------



## Iris (Nov 26, 2008)

I found Amazon Lily arc nice for a change, although I had hoped we learned more about Haki.

Damned Togashi, looks like we'll be screwed again, only harder this time ...for god knows how long.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 26, 2008)

It seems he's really into this arc. He could have easily tied up things at a quicker pace. That would be a good thing if he weren't taking all these damn breaks. I've got the feeling or rather I'm hoping this one won't take that long.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 26, 2008)

Black Swan said:


> After reading the spoilers I am starting to get the feeling that togashi will end this arc like he ended the YYH manga. Now I'm starting to feel like I really dont care if he takes another long break... I dont think I wanna stick around and see how he ends this thing.



Yeah I am thinking the same, somehow I can see Gin appearing out of no where or the "And the hunt continues ..." sentence at the end.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 26, 2008)

I had the feeling that the developments mean he was more into the story as he keeps prolonging it with new stuff.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But yeah, it seems that the only conceivable way that the invasion team would stand a realistic chance at victory has been shot down with this move of Knuckle. I don't think Gin will appear, but something big has to happen since it looks hopeless atm


----------



## Taleran (Nov 26, 2008)

So the last chapter of the batch will be showing what happened to the King I guess


and I don't mind this development because its ridiculously in character for knuckle


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Knuckle is beyond stupid, Tho Frieja you were wrong when you said that Yupi's nen would finish before killing Morau


----------



## Pitou (Nov 26, 2008)

why does everyone think the ant arc is too long?
there are many other manga with comparable long arcs


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2008)

It just seems longer because Togashi's been taking so many breaks.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 26, 2008)

haha thats right^^
I hope the next hiatus won`t be so long


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 26, 2008)

that lazy ass should hire more assistants or this will never end.
btw, spoilers looks interesting, although i'm hoping to see more of king vs president fight.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 26, 2008)

don`t be so hard against togashi
HxH needs its time 
and until I read HxH I lost the joy of waiting^^


----------



## NeBy (Nov 26, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what did togashi do ?
> what did togashi do ?
> 
> *must hold back,must hold back*



Do you *really* want to know? 

Then click! Just push the button! C'mon, you can do it! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Go read the spoilers! And btw, if you're reading this, you're not hgfdsahjkl! Or...you had a moment of utter weakness...






Pitou said:


> haha thats right^^
> I hope the next hiatus won`t be so long
> *Pitou is awesome!!!*


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 26, 2008)

NEFELFAGGY WILL DIE


----------



## Pitou (Nov 26, 2008)

@NeBy: your signature is really funny 
neteros is really an old geezer


----------



## NeBy (Nov 26, 2008)

Pitou said:


> @NeBy: your signature is really funny
> neteros is really an old geezer



Did you have a look at my "Some nice hxh pics!!:" link in my sigpic?


----------



## Pitou (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah 
the pics are really nice^^


----------



## NeBy (Nov 26, 2008)

Pitou said:


> yeah
> the pics are really nice^^



A quick question: can you (still) watch the last youtube-vidclip 'Hisoka vs. Gon'?

It was a pretty good hxh AMV, but since a few months, everytime I try to watch it, I get a 'can't be viewed from your country'-message. It didn't use to do that...


----------



## Pitou (Nov 26, 2008)

I watched the amv without any problems

do you have more of this pitou stuff?


----------



## NeBy (Nov 26, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> It just seems longer because Togashi's been taking so many breaks.



Let's use reverse psychology!! 

It just seems he has so many breaks, because it takes so much longer!





Pitou said:


> I watched the amv without any problems
> 
> do you have more of this pitou stuff?



There was a whole thread about Pitou (with nice pics) in our MotM subforum.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 26, 2008)

where is this subforum?


----------



## Danchou (Nov 26, 2008)

It's gone now. It's just like Togashi releases. It shows up once a year.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 26, 2008)

I hope chapter 289 will be released befor saturday


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 26, 2008)

Hisoka


----------



## Iris (Nov 26, 2008)

I swear Pitou is a girl, the "he" is just bad translation or Togashi's lies


----------



## Proxy (Nov 26, 2008)

Togashi has some 'splainin to do


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 26, 2008)

where is hisoka praising


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 26, 2008)

Proxy said:


> Togashi has some 'splainin to do



He always skips that part by just a short apology


----------



## Proxy (Nov 26, 2008)

I _prefer_ Pitou praising 

Edit: Short apology is not the way men do it


----------



## NeBy (Nov 26, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> It's gone now. It's just like Togashi releases. It shows up once a year.



Yeah. Usually in october. ;-)



Iris said:


> I swear Pitou is a girl, the "he" is just bad translation or Togashi's lies



Pitou IS female.   Even if she ain't.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> where is hisoka praising



Most of us wait until he's fought Kuroro.

Edit: I'm slightly pissed. Went out with some friends. Two (nice looking) girls went with us; they immediately bonded (strange thing that, you don't see that happening with guys), and were talking about 'Lesbian sex'. For gods' sake. They did it on purpose!  Every male there had a hard-on!

Ok, off topic, but  I'm  slightly intoxicated.

There is a FUNDAMENTAL difference between guys and gals, though. Even if Togashi tries to cover it up with Bishies.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 26, 2008)

> I prefer Pitou praising



i will hunt you down 





> Edit: I'm slightly pissed. Went out with some friends. Two (nice looking) girls went with us; they immediately bonded (strange thing that, you don't see that happening with guys), and were talking about 'Lesbian sex'. For gods' sake. They did it on purpose!  *Every male there had a hard-on*!



i bet females too


----------



## Proxy (Nov 26, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Edit: I'm slightly pissed. Went out with some friends. Two (nice looking) girls went with us; they immediately bonded (strange thing that, you don't see that happening with guys), and were talking about 'Lesbian sex'. For gods' sake. They did it on purpose!  Every male there had a hard-on!



Where was I?


----------



## Danchou (Nov 26, 2008)

Lulz, epic Neby post.

The next chapter better deliver big time. I'm going to need it to remind me why I put up with these hiatuses.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 26, 2008)

Imagine if you will both Yupi and Pufu show up to see Netero standing over the mangled body of the King who is dead

shit would be off the hook


----------



## Power16 (Nov 26, 2008)

So two of the Royal guards are going after the King? Well plenty of time for a fight before they get there, Pufu will probably be going at full speed so we can expect him there soon so the King better start fighting back or get murdered.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 26, 2008)

wow, gone from this thread for a couple of days, and you got people going gay for pitou

i will say the last chapter made the king character look sympathetic, alas all the chimera ants must be wiped in the end, and the worst part this will take for ever , and we will not see a new arc for at least ten years at the rate this is going


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 26, 2008)

Ugh, I hope the Zoldicks stuck around and meet Pufu. Though they said they're going home so...

I blame Novu.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 26, 2008)

pitou is 100% male!!!

I think killua stopps pufu while he is going to gon 
or netero will have some big problems^^


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2008)

> and were talking about 'Lesbian sex'. For gods' sake. They did it on purpose!



Talk is cheap, did they show you stuff? You perv


----------



## Proxy (Nov 26, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Talk is cheap, did they show you stuff? You perv



If so, vids or it didn't happen


----------



## Medusa (Nov 26, 2008)

yess I am gay for pitou, he is pretty cute 

he is teh best character of this arc


----------



## Pitou (Nov 26, 2008)

I`m gay for pitou too
he`s teh sweetest character of HxH

But I hope in the end he is a she


----------



## Medusa (Nov 26, 2008)

Pitou said:


> I`m gay for pitou too



I thought u were a girl xD



> he`s teh sweetest character of HxH



I agree



> But I hope in the end he is a she



why?? well I dont care if its male or female xD


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2008)

> he`s teh sweetest character of HxH



Are we reading the same manga, Pitou be crazy


----------



## Pitou (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah
pitou is a crazy monster
but hes really cute


----------



## Proxy (Nov 26, 2008)

Togashi, why must you make such traps?


----------



## Medusa (Nov 26, 2008)

Sadistic ppl are cute


----------



## Iris (Nov 27, 2008)

Pitou said:


> pitou is 100% male!!!



Lies!

Male cats don't go moaning nyah nor meow, they go rawr!

Pitou is female, anything else is Togashi trap


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 27, 2008)

hai guyz providing win to this thread


----------



## Danchou (Nov 27, 2008)

y hallo thar. All I see is fail.


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2008)

providing us with fail 

nice going scouser, oh sh-- you provide us with fail each week in the league


----------



## Teach (Nov 27, 2008)

Lol that archer dude, the most lul death.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 27, 2008)

What's more fail than Pokku and Ikarugo?


*Spoiler*: _The answer_ 




Their gay bastard offspring


----------



## Danchou (Nov 27, 2008)

^
Nicely played.

That makes this.. what the hunderd time Pokkuru got owned.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 27, 2008)

I think all ants except for king and queen are genderless
they don`t need a gender^^
and pitou got more female dna 
this is my theory


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 27, 2008)

stop talking about pitou 
hisoka hisoka hisoka


----------



## Pitou (Nov 27, 2008)

I like hisoka too 
but in the ant arc pitou is more important


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 27, 2008)

i like pitou too 

but i am used that all the talk is usually about hisoka 

but i will allow it for the time
pitou is female


----------



## Pitou (Nov 27, 2008)

I think he/she`s genderless
I hope there are some nice pics of pitou in the last chapter^^


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 27, 2008)

Hopefully after this arc we can finally see Hisoka vs Kuroro, maybe what will be one of the most epic fight in any Manga


----------



## Pitou (Nov 27, 2008)

I don`t belive that until I see it

I can`t imagine pokkuru was the reason why the kings thougts change and I don`t think he will be such an important character

why does everyone think pitou is female?
the only proof is his look


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 27, 2008)

i was kidding
pitou is a male trapped in a female body



> why does everyone think pitou is female?
> the only proof is his look


actually that is enough proof
the only other proof that he is a male is said to be the data book
which no one of us saw it
but i believe he is male

i dont remember the part where they said all the ants are male where was it ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 27, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> What's more fail than Pokku and Ikarugo?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _The answer_
> ...



SOLID SNAKE + OMNIPOTENT ARCHER = MASSIVE OWNAGE AND LULZ

Oh and, did you not see Pokkuru's influence on Meruem in the latest chapter?  Even Netero noticed it, REALIZED POKKURU WAS TOO FUCKING STRONG SO PULLED OUT A BIGGIE


----------



## Pitou (Nov 27, 2008)

this wasn`t mentioned in the manga

pitou is a royal guard trapped in a cat-human mixed body^^

at least I would say he/she an the other ants doesn`t have any genders and pitou looks more female than male

in wikipedia is written that pitou is male


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 27, 2008)

Fuck off with your "I'd suck Pitou NYAAAAS dick if I could" attitude 

You and Neby

YOU DISGUST ME


----------



## Pitou (Nov 27, 2008)

hey, I would really do this^^

but who said the changing mind of meruem is caused by pokkuru?


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 27, 2008)

It's quite obvious. We all know Pokkuru let himself be beaten so he could get inside Meruem (yeah, not in a gay way you sick fucks) and potentially influence him when it really matters. He was also the first Nen user he tasted. Flawless theory.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 27, 2008)

killua you always make me laugh seriously


----------



## Proxy (Nov 27, 2008)

Where's Kuroro 

I wanna see some kick ass attacks. Damn you, Togashi. Damn you, Kurapica


----------



## Pitou (Nov 27, 2008)

nyah, this pokkuru theory is really strange

do you hate ants so much that you can`t wait until finish this arc(ok this could be really long nya)
maybe he won`t draw a new genei ryodan arc


----------



## Proxy (Nov 27, 2008)

And not at all. I'm enjoying this arc, as I did the previous, but he's one of my favorite characters though. A semi-haxxed ability, but it has restrictions.


----------



## Fran (Nov 27, 2008)

Killua said:


> It's quite obvious. We all know Pokkuru let himself be beaten so *he could get inside Meruem (yeah, not in a gay way you sick fucks*) and potentially influence him when it really matters. He was also the first Nen user he tasted. Flawless theory.




This is awesome.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 27, 2008)

Quality post is quality, you cant beat that


----------



## NeBy (Nov 27, 2008)

Pitou said:


> pitou is 100% male!!!



No, she ain't! 


At most she's like an angel!

I mean: genderless, because she's rather a sadomasochistic bitch and psychopathic pussy, instead of an angel.

But she's cute and hot, so much can be forgiven. At least for one night. 
----



Ennoea said:


> Talk is cheap, did they show you stuff? You perv




Of course they didn't show anything! We were in a pub with some friends and 50 strangers, for gods' sake!

Besides, I doubt they were really lesbian, because at least one had already a BOYfriend, she told. Maybe bi, at most. 

That said, my point was rather that the two girls didn't know eachother, bonded  as if they were best friends (smoosh-smoosh) in 3 minutes, and started talking about lesbian sex to us.

I mean...that just don't happen with guys. I've never seen two male strangers become friends and smooshy with eachother in 3 minutes and talk about gay sex to girls. That just doesn't happen.(well...maybe ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)*..)

Those girls knew perfectly well guys dream of that stuff (especially if they're hot like those two). But actually doing so, in public? Nah, forget it. Contrary to popular belief in pornmagazines, most girls won't do such a thing just like that. And even when not in public, it's not like every girl will actually do what they talk about. Well, unless they're whores or something, but I wouldn't say that of those two (well, as far as I know ).

Anyway, we had a fun night (even without lesbian sex) with our little group, yesterday. And a headache this morning.


Seriously, though: Heh. I've gotten more replies on this one off-topic comment than I ever did on my epistel-long thought-posts about hxh...


* Before I get a remark as when I used the word '^ (use bro)'; I just mean 'gay (male) people'.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 27, 2008)

it`s true 
I want to see kuroro too
but now I`ll enjoy the pitou pics of the subforum you talked about


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 27, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Seriously, though: Heh. I've gotten more replies on this one off-topic comment than I ever did on my epistel-long thought-posts about hxh...



What you need dear Neby is to lay off the Nefelfaggy wanking and join Pokkuru and see, people actually talk about him, unlike the other characters


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 27, 2008)

the real reason
is because all of us are perverts


----------



## Iris (Nov 27, 2008)

Pitou said:


> this wasn`t mentioned in the manga
> 
> pitou is a royal guard trapped in a cat-human mixed body^^
> 
> at least I would say he/she an the other ants doesn`t have any genders and pitou looks more female than male



Not true, ants have genders. Or let's say, Chimera ants do.

Chopper then pulls Ussop out of the way.



Pitou said:


> in wikipedia is written that pitou is male



Probably edited by some Pitou hater


----------



## NeBy (Nov 27, 2008)

Killua said:


> What you need dear Neby is to lay off the Nefelfaggy wanking and join Pokkuru and see, people actually talk about him, unlike the other characters



I think it's mostly one person who keeps talking and talking and talking about Pokkuru-fail&ant-food... 

At least Pitou is strong and cute, while Pokku is weak, looks like a dork AND IS DEAD.

Countrary to you, necrophilia-wanking isn't my thing!


----------



## Monna (Nov 27, 2008)

Has a high quality version of 288 (last week's chapter) came out yet?

I think Hitsugaara dropped Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2008)

Link removed

High Quality for ya

Komugi>HxH universe


----------



## Monna (Nov 27, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Link removed
> 
> High Quality for ya
> 
> Komugi>HxH universe


Ah, Thanks.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 27, 2008)

New chapter coming out soon?


----------



## Iris (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah, and hopefully this time not as late as last time.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 28, 2008)

I think zazan hadn`t a gender too
by gender I don`t mean the look or character I mean the....

nyah pitou is damn cute

I think the new chapter won`t be released until saturday
I hope another will translate the newer chapters


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 28, 2008)

i want to read the chapter 
i didnt read the spoilers
but it seem that some find it interesting others as nico didnt like it
cant wait to find what that is all about

also for some reason the idea of 4th ova possessed me cant stop thinking about it


----------



## Pitou (Nov 28, 2008)

I  think there is no chance that there will be a 4th ova


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 28, 2008)

i said that before
but i cant keep myself from hoping

may be there is a *small* chance

dont you remember the times where all of us thought that we will never see the manga again ?so who knows ?


----------



## Pitou (Nov 28, 2008)

I hope the anime will continue too
but its not realistic

and I take my words back
pitou is female
because she is damn cute and hot
and I really don`t want to become gay^^


----------



## Danchou (Nov 28, 2008)

Damn, there's still no chapter. Not even a raw.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 28, 2008)

it won`t be released until friday, nyah
I think^^


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 28, 2008)

is it raw 289 were waiting for? 
its out here: RAW 449

translation for it here: RAW 449


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 28, 2008)

sorry to say this, this chapter was boring, just usual crap talk.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't want nor need opinions of someone with a Sasuke set. Their opinion is void.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 28, 2008)

who shat u here?


----------



## Pitou (Nov 28, 2008)

Is the chapter that bad 
I didn`t read the spoilers
I hope the fight with yupi will come to an end


----------



## Monna (Nov 28, 2008)

Man, I hope Mat®icha was lying about this chapter being bad.

Togashi really seems to be dragging things out so he can have his cliffhanger. Last week's chapter was a perfect example.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 28, 2008)

i hope togashi do us a fanservice page of hisoka and kuroro looking to each other or something


----------



## NeBy (Nov 28, 2008)

Pitou said:


> I  think there is no chance that there will be a 4th ova



Actually, the plans were already there, but due to his hiatuses, they decided to postpone it until the ant-arc was finished. Once it IS finished, however, if all goes according to earlier agreements, there will be an OVA of the ant-arc.

So, found the subforum (my links pointed towards it) I see? Nice pics, huh? Pitou is pretty hot&cute. 

I've seen some really hot pics of her in a manga-fanart-pron section, but it was a bit TOO much to put on the forum.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 28, 2008)

I really liked this chapter

everyone was in character and there wasn't some ridiculous way to beat an enemy that in this situation completely outclassed them when it mattered

well done


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 28, 2008)

That's what HxH is about, Taleran. Actual tactics, instead of random powerups seen in Naruto


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 28, 2008)

hmmm should I even bother? =/


----------



## Taleran (Nov 28, 2008)

Killua said:


> That's what HxH is about, Taleran. Actual tactics, instead of random powerups seen in Naruto



thanks for telling me something I already know? (remember I liked the Ikarugo chapters)


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 28, 2008)

I aim to please


----------



## Pitou (Nov 28, 2008)

@NeBy: there are some hentai pics of pitou in this forum aren`t they?
I must write 100 posts to join the group,wright?


it would be the best thing ever if the anime would continue
but there are many scenes that are too hard


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 28, 2008)

This was a brilliant chapter indeed. Shame though that Knuckle broke and removed Potclean from Yupi.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 28, 2008)

I can`t download it:cr
nyah
I must wait until OM releases it


----------



## Pitou (Nov 28, 2008)

wow this chapter was so awesome
totally defeat but yupi didn`t killed them
this is HxH unpredictable, nyah

and this pitou pic was


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 28, 2008)

This arc.... will NEVER end

However, I think Yupi might fucking rape Pufu or attempt to go after Meruem.


----------



## Black Swan (Nov 28, 2008)

This whole battle was pretty interesting and full of emotion and growth... the latter mostly for yupi... I've never read a manga where in a pivotal battle the antagonists mental and physical growth trumps that of a protagonist. That anticlimactic way ending I personally didnt like at all and I think I exacerbated that fact by listening to 'let down' while reading the chapter. THAT IDOIOT KNUCKLE.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 28, 2008)

These Chimera ants are softening up. It just makes you wonder about the outcome of the other matches. Netero better not shy away from fighting to kill.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 28, 2008)

Black Swan said:


> This whole battle was pretty interesting and full of emotion and growth... the latter mostly for yupi... *I've never read a manga where in a pivotal battle the antagonists mental and physical growth trumps that of a protagonist.* That anticlimactic way ending I personally didnt like at all and I think I exacerbated that fact by listening to 'let down' while reading the chapter. THAT IDOIOT KNUCKLE.



and this is why HXH is tier 1, and everyone else is barely keeping up.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 28, 2008)

This chapter was pretty decent. The development makes sense in a way. Quite Togashi-ish.

The next chapter's going to be off the hook. Or else..


----------



## NeBy (Nov 28, 2008)

Black Swan said:


> This whole battle was pretty interesting and full of emotion and growth... the latter mostly for yupi... I've never read a manga where in a pivotal battle the antagonists mental and physical growth trumps that of a protagonist. That anticlimactic way ending I personally didnt like at all and I think I exacerbated that fact by listening to 'let down' while reading the chapter. THAT IDOIOT KNUCKLE.



Yeah, he's a sentimental idiot. All good and well, but in combat you have to be hard and make difficult decisions to accomplish the objective.

For the same token, Yupi could have killed them all, and the victory would have been complete and Knuckle a total fail. I don't know...it suits his character allright, and it's not like I can't understand his emotions...but in the end, he pretty much sucks as a fighter in life-and-death struggles. They may be friends, but they're also brothers-in-arms, and they KNEW what they risked.

As for the chapter itself...it's still an anti-climax, but it wasn't as bad as I first thought when reading the translation (only). Or maybe I was just used to what it would be already.

But fact remains: we still have to see one serious 'till-the-bitter-end' fight in the last 20 chapters. When is a RG getting his butt kicked, or some hunters getting killed?

To remain realistic, there should be something like that happening sometime. It's not going to be Pitou, nor Yupi (in the immediate future). The king just started, so that will go on for quite a bit.

Which leaves Pufu...but he'll be only 1/7 there, soon. Ah well...maybe Gon and Killua can fucking destroy that 1/7th, then.

Togashi is a genius, and thoughtful, and creates a complex story, and a development of characters (even of ennemies)..true, true...but we've had all that plentiful, by now....and thus, it's time FOR A FREAKIN KILL!!! :repstorm


PS. Did anyone look at my pron-pitou-pic in my earlier post, and can translate the japanese?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 28, 2008)

one of the best chapters ever

fuckn awesome awesome awesome
this why this is hunter x hunter the best manga ever ever ever

seriously togashi is a genius

the villian is the one who is growing and completely unpredictable
this arc for me is starting to surpass shin york
awesome awesome awesome


how come you didnt like that nico seriously ?

and what is up with some calling it decent or anticlimactic do you want togashi to go with the normal formula and they beat yubi
come on i know you and this is one of the reason we love HxH for


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 28, 2008)

sorry for the double post
but i cant get over how awesome this chapter was

hunter x hunter is fuckn awesome 
and is sooooooooooo different to any other manga out there

and what knuckles did 
i bet 99% of us will do the same if they were in the same situation

it has nothing to do with being idiot

seriously reading the spoilers affects the way you see the chapters


----------



## Teach (Nov 28, 2008)

Great chapter, dude Togashi is the motherfucking man.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 28, 2008)

yeah i am in state of shock
that the people i knew arent screaming about this chapter

its easy as this *it is yupi's win*

nothing is wrong or anticlimactic about it (cuz its HxH never forget that )

see the one the one who was called the less interesting RG
turned to be made of win
he even surpassed moru knucles shoot


----------



## NeBy (Nov 28, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> one of the best chapters ever
> 
> fuckn awesome awesome awesome
> this why this is hunter x hunter the best manga ever ever ever
> ...



It's just that you can't overdo it. Even the greatest meal/food gets annoying and repetitive if you have to eat it every day.

It is true that the development of the characters (especially of the evil ones, like the king with snotgirl) has been quite refreshing. But you can't keep refreshing that way. We've seen so many 'changes of mind/morals/ethics/thoughts' it's been....enough.  If the 'thought' and complexity of characters is the Ying, and the classical battles the Yang...then we've seen a lot of of the first, but little of the latter.

You can't have a balance if you focus too much on one side. I was expecting a Yang, this time - since it has been so long that we had one. That could be either Yupi gotten beaten (and killed), or a hunter killed, or both...but something....definitive, if you know what I mean.

That's why it was an anti-climax, for me.

It's true it wasn't as bad as I feared, though. Even though it ended abruptly with once again another 'mental development', the chapter was pretty ok. (It wasn't over-done like with octosquid, at least). 

But honestly...it's time for some classical shounen action. Yes, Togashi has some nice twists and unique developments in his shounen...but we have had a lot of that lately. We also need some pure and simple shounen-action, even if only to contrast. I long for a brutal till-someone-dies fight.

In a sense, it would also be more logical. I mean, genius or not, if he's gonna let all 3 RG and the king become wussies that have a change of heart, won't conquer the world or kill humans anymore, and become all softy, it's going to be total crap, and WORSE than a classical shounen.

As I said when I started to post here; what I like the most in anime, is a well-balanced mixture of shojo and shounen elements. Togashi has been a genius in that, but I feel it's getting time to restore the balance with some typical shounen-elements, now. Mainly focussing on one (or the other) makes NOT the most enjoyable/superb anime, IMHO - how fantastically it might have been given form on itself. For me, it needs several influences, including classical shounen ones, so that it becomes a mixture of pure delight to watch.

It really needs something dramatic and permanent/definitive happening, and that can only be the destruction/death of one of the hunters (or of the RG) or the king.

There is a time for thoughtful reflections and mental development, and there is a time for just kicking ass and killing (or be killed).


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 28, 2008)

> and what knuckles did
> i bet 99% of us will do the same if they were in the same situation


I won't. Shoot and Morau's sacrifices would be for naught, if I did.

Knuckle is just a big ol' softy. Pretty in character for him.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 28, 2008)

yeah i think that will happen
its just togashi is delaying it

for me i think it needs all this mental development it is the ant first real encounter so thanks to togashi he actually showing us something we rarely see in any manga
the king and his RG are creatures with no past experience 
i see this deep mental development for every one of them is a *must*

the only fight that can have simple shonen action is netero vs the king i never expect that with yupi it seems impossible unless it was killua for few seconds

also for me no one dieing was convincing


----------



## Pitou (Nov 28, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl you`re right
I can`t find any other words
and my personal opinion is that the ant arc is a lot better then yorkshin

but if you look back to yorkshin, there wasn`t a final showdown
and maybe the king is really dead(nyah I don`t know)
I hope the next chapter will be much better than this(^^impossible!?)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 28, 2008)

> In a sense, it would also be more logical. I mean, genius or not, if he's gonna let all 3 RG and the king become wussies that have a change of heart, won't conquer the world or kill humans anymore, and become all softy, it's going to be total crap, and WORSE than a classical shounen



that depends only on one person the king



> We've seen so many 'changes of mind/morals/ethics/thoughts' it's



yes but it is only toward one conclusion nothing wrong with that


----------



## Mahdi (Nov 28, 2008)

NeBy said:


> It's just that you can't overdo it. Even the greatest meal/food gets annoying and repetitive if you have to eat it every day.
> 
> It is true that the development of the characters (especially of the evil ones, like the king with snotgirl) has been quite refreshing. But you can't keep refreshing that way. We've seen so many 'changes of mind/morals/ethics/thoughts' it's been....enough.  If the 'thought' and complexity of characters is the Ying, and the classical battles the Yang...then we've seen a lot of of the first, but little of the latter.
> 
> ...




It seems like your saying you're tired of plot development and wish to go to classical mindless shounen fighting. But thats what elevates this manga above the others in the fact it actually has plot development. Mindless fighting is incredibly boring after a while.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 28, 2008)

i can understand why NeBy wants some striaght action
actually me too

but still i am far from saying enough for the mntal development togashi is doing


----------



## Pitou (Nov 28, 2008)

I hope the next chapter won`t be some octopussy shit,nyah


----------



## NeBy (Nov 28, 2008)

Nidaime Hokage said:


> It seems like your saying you're tired of plot development and wish to go to classical mindless shounen fighting.



You should add 'for a while'. 

Besides, it's more about character development than about plot development; the plot can develop even if someone is killed too, after all (of course, his character won't develop anymore, then  ).



> But thats what elevates this manga above the others



No. (At least, not to me.) What elevates it for me above all other shounen, is that Togashi has put a fine, well-balanced mixture of different elements in it.



> in the fact it actually has plot development.



There are many shojo that have plot and character development too. Yet, I like pure shojo  (and pure shounen, for that matter) less than a mix of both.

What makes it special, is that it is a SHOUNEN which has all this fantastic plot&character development! But to stay such a fantastic shounen, it still needs to be a...shounen. I'm not into it JUST for the plot-development...otherwise, I would think some shojo anime/manga would be as great as hxh. I, for one, don't feel any disdain for a shounen, which, now and then, has typical shounen elements in it, like a brutal fight-to-the-death. On the contrary, I think a shounen should have that. I don't see the need to only (or mainly) focus on plot&character-development WITHOUT having typical shounen action once in a while too.

HxH is superior to most other anime/manga out there, because it has that unique combination. But it NEEDS that combination, not just a focus of one or the other. To remain a shounen, it needs to have shounen action. And while shounen action does not make a great shounen on itself, no shounen action wouldn't make it a shounen at all.

I don't think it's difficult to understand what I mean: one considers hxh to be a great mix, or a monoculture (but we all know it's not a pure shounen or shojo). If it's a mix, there must be room for a lot of different influences, to make a truly great mixture.



> Mindless fighting is incredibly boring after a while.



True, but continuous changes of heart and minds of even the most used-to-be ruthless enemies without a fight ever ending in a most conclusive way, gets boring after a while too.

Depending on your expectations and own personal wishes, it depends where one thinks the 'boredom' starts. I've seen people complain of it being boring when the whole king-Snotgirl chapters were happening, for instance.

So, at least some people thought THAT was boring.

Personally, I loved it, and I think it's one of the best moments of the ant-arc.

That said, I think it's time for a bit of some classical shounen action now. It shouldn't become the reverse and overshadow all other things, but it would be cool if, aside from the character-development, there would be also room for a death-fight, classical style. Togashi can still give it his own touch; he did it with Kurapica vs. Ubo, and what a great fight that was.




hgfdsahjkl said:


> i can understand why NeBy wants some striaght action
> actually me too
> 
> but still i am far from saying enough for the mntal development togashi is doing



Well, obviously, he shouldn't *stop* with it. Otherwise, hxh would just become another one-in-a-dozen shounen out there. But he should balance it a bit with a 'straight fight', as you said.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Nov 28, 2008)

Brilliant chapter, even though i'm getting a little tired of yupi i must admit his character developtment has been greatly done over these last chapters.

No king vs netero, but oh well, it was still a good chapter.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 28, 2008)

Mindless fighting in HXH usually has lots of character development and cleverness in them.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 28, 2008)

Killua said:


> Fuck off with your "I'd suck Pitou NYAAAAS dick if I could" attitude



Actually, it's rather the reverse; I would let her suck mine! 




> You and Neby
> 
> YOU DISGUST ME



Pfff!  

I'm into Neko , you're into Necro ! As such, I would prefer my way even IF she was male!  




Graham Acre said:


> Mindless fighting in HXH usually has lots of character development and cleverness in them.



True.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 28, 2008)

> way even IF she was male



actually there is nothing wrong for you to like a male


----------



## NeBy (Nov 28, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> actually there is nothing wrong for you to like a male





Who was talking about wrong or right? I was talking about preferences.

But I'm not Killua!  I have an open mind.


And many of my friends are male, and I like them a lot, but it doesn't necessarily means I want to bed them. 

Of course, I've never met a 'male' hot nekomimi who acts, talks and looks like a cute woman, says nyaa and has a playful character, even though slightly psychotic.

If I ever did; who knows?


----------



## Proxy (Nov 28, 2008)

See, Togashi? Your epic trap has ensnared so many


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 28, 2008)

> Who was talking about wrong or right? I was talking about preferences.
> 
> But I'm not Killua!  I have an open mind





you said if she was a male as if we will object for a female to like a male 

from where was the pitou pic you posted?


----------



## NeBy (Nov 28, 2008)

Proxy said:


> See, Togashi? Your epic trap has ensnared so many



And rightfully so!  



hgfdsahjkl said:


> you said if she was a male as if we will object for a female to like a male



Ermm... 

You've lost me there. I think. :sweat



> from where was the pitou pic you posted?



From a very, very naughty fanartsite, unsuitable for the innocent eyes of all the wide-eyed posters here!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 28, 2008)

tell me about the site




> Ermm...
> 
> You've lost me there. I think



i mean you are a female who likes pitou who is male
the normal thing


----------



## NeBy (Nov 28, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> tell me



I will be banned if I'd dare to!


----------



## Proxy (Nov 28, 2008)

Bathhouse or it didn't happen


----------



## NeBy (Nov 28, 2008)

Proxy said:


> Bathhouse or it didn't happen



What he said.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 28, 2008)

is it bathhouse ?

oh bathhouse

i see all the load there is on machi and pitou


----------



## masterriku (Nov 28, 2008)

You know this chapter could have been awesome for me if it weren't for a certain habit of the author yea you know the one ,All that build up only for knuckle to release potclean would have been alot less painful to read if that build up hadn't started god knows how long ago and next chapter is the last one till another hiatus


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 28, 2008)

he used so much time to built it
1-to make it completely unpredictable
2-also so that we can feel the defeat that the hunters felt

all that built was for this chapter
one of the reason i am shocked i didnt find the react it was supposed to cause for many of people here


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 28, 2008)

just read the chap... f'in awesome as usual... chapter got me like a charm, the entire thing knuckle was feeling on the last panel was displayed just like togashi wanted it


----------



## masterriku (Nov 28, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> he used so much time to built it
> 1-to make it completely unpredictable
> 2-also so that we can feel the defeat that the hunters felt
> 
> ...



It proably would have had the correct effect on me if it weren't for the hiatus the whole extra months of anticipation to see Knuckle own yupi just ripped away after all that makes me feel empty
Then again Beggars can't be chosers.


----------



## Black Swan (Nov 28, 2008)

With Yupi not dying and morau not getting sacrificed this creates quite a problem for the ultimate resolution of this arc. HOW THE FUCK IS THE KING GOING TO GET DEFEATED???

He is gonna have with him; his own super badass power, a developed outrageously strong yupi, and a twisted clever and very powerful 6/7 pufu all fighting by his side. How the fuck is this arc gonna end, if it ever does end.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 28, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> is it bathhouse ?
> 
> oh bathhouse
> 
> i see all the load there is on machi and pitou



Guys...I just realise this forum isn't so bad! In fact it is pretty great!

 (tears of happiness)

To be honest, I've been thinking that I might be better of on nexgear, because some there put really much effort in thoughtful hxh relevant posts, sometimes epic ones like...well, like mine. 

But now, it has been made pretty clear there are many DORKS, ASSHOLES, and PRUDES there too.

For fucks' sake!

I asked there the same thing as here; if someone could translate the text of that pitou pic. Here, I get intrest and some admiration and questions where one can find it....

There...I got scolded and treated as dirt, because of it. And mind you, it was the *censored* pic. There are a couple people there, one would think they are Jesus Christ, or something; moral crusaders who can offer the Holy judgement about me.

Tssskkk....those guys have issues. I mean, it's a f- cartoon of a nekomimi, and heavily edited at that. What's there to get worked up about? Don't they have, like, a sense of humour? Some curiosity?

Fuck it! I'm staying here, in this forum! At least, here people can laugh and joke a bit, and are free to post stuff as they see fit (mostly).

Over there, it's like they don't realise forums are for fun, and being light-hearted is part of that fun. Thight-assed prudes. I hope we can keep that sort of people out of here...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 28, 2008)

easily the all hunters are goona die


----------



## Black Swan (Nov 28, 2008)

The hunters are gonna get hunted


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 28, 2008)

> Tssskkk....those guys have issues. I mean, it's a f- cartoon of nekomimi, and heavily edited at that. What's there to get worked up about? Don't they have, like, a sense of humour? Some curiosity?
> 
> Fuck it! I'm staying here, in this forum! At least, here people can laugh and joke a bit, and are free to post stuff as they see fit (mostly).
> 
> Over there, it's like they don't realise forums are for fun, and being light-hearted is part of that fun. Thight-assed prudes. I hope we can keep that sort of people out of here...



too much time to discover the greatness of this thread 
yeah i like it here all of us are like friends you can just post what the f..k you want without thinking twice
maybe someone will post something offending but no one will go anal on them easy as you do with a friend
anyway isnt nextgear going to close may be you guys can ask the nice people to be here with us

can you post the posts you like there here 

i posted there twice can you know who am i there 



> The hunters are gonna get hunted



its gonna be hunter pool


----------



## NeBy (Nov 28, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> too much time to discover the greatness of this thread
> yeah i like it here all of us are like friends you can just post what the f..k you want without thinking twice
> anyway isnt nextgear going to close may be you guys can ask the nice people to be here with us
> 
> ...



That said, they're not all bad. I just had an offer of someone that he would try to translate it, when he had some spare time... 

And yeah, I like the informal way in this forum too. It has a good feeling/spirit.

I guess, on nexgear, even some sigpics some posters have here would cause upheaval...tssk.

Edit: wait a sec? Nexgear is going to close?! Well, that comes from being such tight-assed!

And to answer: ermm...no. I mean, c'mon, two posts on the entire forum? I wouldn't know where to start searching!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 28, 2008)

try the first thread


----------



## NeBy (Nov 28, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> try the first thread



ah, ok...ermm...wild guess:

hisoka no.1 fan ?

 

Anyway, I'm going to reduce my visits there - maybe only for the rapid translation of a new chapter, though Reckoner always post it here too...it'll probably make them and myself happier. I was really a bit upset by it....what a difference of attitude with this forum!

Edit: where did you hear the news they were going to close, though?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 28, 2008)

at the top of the page
nextgears latest news 

i really hope we have some of the people there here

i dont know the roles there it might be inappropriate but they could have asked to remove it in a calm way

anyway since someone will translate it for you i think you should delete the thread (if you can)to avoid any other attacker


----------



## NeBy (Nov 28, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> at the top of the page
> nextgears latest news
> 
> i really hope we have some of the people there here



Not those two tight-asses who were all over me (in a bad way )! If they freak out about an (even heavily edited) Ero-Pitou, imagine how they will act here, and sour everything up. Matturu won't ever be able to show his shotaconish sigpic anymore, we would always have to watch out if we say 'fuck' or something with 4 letters, etc.

It's a pity we can't vote who comes in or gets out. We can just neg real pricks into oblivion, I guess.

As of now, almost all posters are cool. Sure, some are a bit...well, you know, but as a whole it's working out great. I can even find Killua amusing with his pokku-fan-fapping, sometimes. (But, shtt, don't tell him! ).

Truth be told: you have good guys there too, no doubt, but I really wouldn't want to be overrun by ex-nexgears en masse, because after a while, it could be that it's not 'our' thread any longer, if you know what I mean.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> at the top of the page
> nextgears latest news
> 
> i really hope we have some of the people there here
> ...



They were being pricks about it. But even if it was against the rules, that only substantiates the forum there is not as tolerant as this one. And personally, I like tolerance.



> anyway since someone will translate it for you i think you should delete the thread (if you can)to avoid any other attacker



No. Aside from being tolerant, I am, alas, also very stubborn in these matters. 

And they're going to close down anyway, so...they can kiss Pitous' ass!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 28, 2008)

hisoka fans only will be allowed 

two or three pitou/kuroro fans are enough

as i remember there were people who attacked kewl a nice guy who translates HxH for them 
having too many people on thread is soooooooooo bad i know

ask me i used to spend a lot of time on konoha Tv


----------



## NeBy (Nov 28, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> hisoka fans only will be allowed
> 
> two or three pitou/kuroro fans are enough
> 
> ...



And ONE pokkuru-fan is MORE than enough!! 


LOLZ. 

anyway, it's getting late. I'm gonna go sleep. Byes!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 28, 2008)

bye 

if anyone knows great amv post them here 
 but instead the US will be caught up to Japan by mid next year


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2008)

So I come and everyone has run away?

Im sleepy too so I'll post my essay on the chap tommorow


----------



## Proxy (Nov 28, 2008)

Essay? What is this, English? 

An analysis on the match between Knuckle, Morau, and Yupi? That would be good.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 28, 2008)

*It was an alight chapter but I wanted to see Netero.  *


----------



## hachiroku7143 (Nov 29, 2008)

lol at NeBy hating on the whole nexgear forum cause of one guy

you know you will be back at nexgear for spoilers and trans anyway, no point in saying " i'm staying at this forum!!:xzaru blah blah"


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 29, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> So I come and everyone has run away?
> 
> Im sleepy too so I'll post my essay on the chap tommorow


I'm expecting tl;dr.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 29, 2008)

hey tihs pitou pic was so hot
and they didn`t like it?:S

nyah I think this thread is the best HxH thread in the whole i-net
I was member of some german frums but they only discussed about shonen-ai


----------



## NeBy (Nov 29, 2008)

hachiroku7143 said:


> lol at NeBy hating on the whole nexgear forum cause of one guy
> 
> you know you will be back at nexgear for spoilers and trans anyway, no point in saying " i'm staying at this forum!!:xzaru blah blah"



Two guys! One of which spoke in name of everybody on nexgear! (or so he thought).

Of course I'm going to be back there when the translation of the new chap is there; I said so in one of my posts above. 

But basically, my thoughts about spending more time there are over; I'm fine just here. 

That said, there are also some really kewl dudes there, like ...kewl. You know, that's the guy who fast-translates the new chapters. He made a really nice post/response to me.

If nexgear is really going down, as has been said, I wouldn't mind him coming here; he would be a great addition to our forum.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 29, 2008)

He will be a great asset to Pokkuruism indeed


----------



## NeBy (Nov 29, 2008)

Killua said:


> He will be a great asset to Pokkuruism indeed



LOLZ.

For your information, he says Pitou is female!


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 29, 2008)

That's one plus.

I WILL CONVERT HIM


----------



## Pitou (Nov 29, 2008)

pitou is female^^

what do you think will happen in the last chapter?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 29, 2008)

I think Pitou is male.  I was just rereading the chapters, and I felt Pitou is boyish in his movements. Usually Togashi also makes it more obvious if a character is female by accentuating their anatomy (e.g., Hina and Zazan), but I see no such with Pitou. His seemingly feminine facial features can simply be attributed to the cat in him. (I mean, if Togashi can make a bishie human, what more a cat-like one?) Not to mention his outfit, which is also very boyish. 

Though I must say, I assumed Pitou is female when I first read the ant arc. 

Another thing, I was just watching episodes 5-10 of the anime and, because of a certain fanfapping movement in here, I'll never look at Pokkuru in the same way again.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2008)

Pitou's gender and Ant shit Pokkuru gets too much fanfare in this place


----------



## NeBy (Nov 29, 2008)

Pitou said:


> pitou is female^^
> 
> what do you think will happen in the last chapter?



You here that, Killua? Together with the posts of yesterday, that makes 5 people who say Pitou is female!!

That's 4 more than people who say Pokku is win!  

BTW, Pitou, if you want the url (of the site) of the uncensored Pitou-pic, pm me...



Ennoea said:


> Pitou's gender and Ant shit Pokkuru gets too much fanfare in this place



There, I made your statement more correct! 




chikkychappy said:


> I think Pitou is male.  I was just rereading the chapters, and I felt Pitou is boyish in his movements.





I remember a stance of Pitou (I showed it before in this thread), where she's standing against a pillar; that was no stance of a bloke! It was definitely female-ish!

Fcourse Togashi loves bishies, so technically, everything is possible, but the point is, it's always been said Pitou is male because it says so in the guidebook. But kewl (and he knows japanese) disputes that, and says it just confers the meaning 'this person', without explicitly indicating gender.

If true, the *only* argument people had to claim 'for sure' that Pitou was male, has vanished!!


----------



## Pitou (Nov 29, 2008)

nyah
lets talk about the next chapter and forget pokkuru^^


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 29, 2008)

as for the octobus changing sides
i think there is nothing wrong with that ,i think we were wrong to think of the ants as the same species.same origin yes but they are no longer the same thing one is lion the other is wolf,etc (to look the same is very very important to feel you belong to them plus the change in their external apperance proves that there  genetic material is different thus they are nolonger the same thing)
and several of them showed that they work according to their own benefits they no longer feel any attatchment to each other
so its more like everyone has the right to chose which side to be on
they chosed to be on the side of another animal species(human) rather than different species 
add to that killua saved octobus and togashi explained how octobus used to look down on himself *and i no longer find a plot hole in it*

but
*mm i have several questions* 1- how did yubi know the location of the king ?
                                      2-how did pitou know the location of the king yes he/she saw them getting out of that door but it doesnt mean he is in that direction ?
                                     3-why did they agree to take gon and killua to such a dangerous task with them ?(the only reason i find is that they thought that gon and killua are going to go weither they agreed or not)


----------



## Pitou (Nov 29, 2008)

1.I don`t know
but I think he didn`t know the location of the king and want to ask pufu or pitou(this would be dangerous for gon,nyah)
2.nyah???
3.maybe netero thought taht he blew pitou with his attack out of their way

but this is really strange


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 29, 2008)

> 1.I don`t know
> but I think he didn`t know the location of the king and want to ask pufu or pitou(this would be dangerous for gon,nyah)



yeah i think that too but we have to wait



> [3.maybe netero thought taht he blew pitou with his attack out of their way



i dont think so
pitou appearing infront of netero was only by luck


----------



## Pitou (Nov 29, 2008)

yeah the 3. point is really hard to understand
maybe gon and killua were only sacrifices.

the 2.point is clear
pitou didn`t know the direction of the king 
she only says they went this direction and not that the kings actually there,nyah


----------



## Proxy (Nov 29, 2008)

Someone needs to ask Togashi to explain himself 

Pitou


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 29, 2008)

> pitou didn`t know the direction of the king
> she only says they went this direction and not that the kings actually there,nyah



hmm pufu seemed to be happy as if he found the king
but that means he didnt accomplish anything ,nyah (o shi- you started to affect me )


----------



## Pitou (Nov 29, 2008)

nyah pufu was so happy because he was sure pitou didn`t lie


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 29, 2008)

so he might not be able to reach the king


----------



## Pitou (Nov 29, 2008)

yeah
but it would be really funny if killua stop pufu while heading back to gon
pufu would smashed by killua in his beelzebub form


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm very surprised Yupi didn't end up killing Morau. 

Also god damn Knuckle for breaking down at the last crucial moment. All of that work and people getting their asses kicked for nothing and only to make Yupi fucking stronger as a result.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 29, 2008)

it was really surprising
but it`s HxH, like I said before 
this manga is unpredictable, nyah


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 29, 2008)

> All of that work and people getting their asses kicked for nothing and only to make Yupi fucking stronger as a result.


actually yupi should be weaker now than before. sure he has a much better focus on his nen than before but his aura is no longer supplemented by potclean. he should have wasted at least half his aura by now


----------



## Pitou (Nov 29, 2008)

I hope the next chapter answers the questions:
what will happen to the RG,Palm,KIlluah,octosquid and the king?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 29, 2008)

where the hell are
uchiha alia-frija-hisoka-reckoner-Hibari Kyoya -gixa

did you people stop posting here


----------



## Proxy (Nov 29, 2008)

On break, but I'm here


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 29, 2008)

i didnt see you saying hisoka > all


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 29, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> where the hell are
> uchiha alia-frija-hisoka-reckoner-Hibari Kyoya -gixa
> 
> did you people stop posting here


i wish i had the time to post more often... but i dont 



morau not dieing is epic, i said he wouldnt die and he didnt


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 29, 2008)

the pitou tards have increased
and
i am alone here 

the gar of this thread will be losed to a cat


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 29, 2008)

nani  how could that have happened  

just a thought, but shoudnt killua almost be finished recharging by now ? i wonder what his role is now...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 29, 2008)

yeah we have alot of wild cards now not just killua

i wonder what the next mind fuck will be


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm utterly shocked at the latest chapter.  I can't help but feel everything is going to end in a bang where Netero and the King are since everyone is starting to gather there though.

Damn it, why can't this just keep running...


----------



## Proxy (Nov 29, 2008)

It doesn't look like things will end well for Gon and co. With Yupi and Pufu heading towards the King, they are at a disadvantage. If Netero loses, it'll be hell for the rest of them.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 29, 2008)

oi oi oi
is Emperor Time on next gear our Emperor Time ?


----------



## Iris (Nov 29, 2008)

Masterpiece takes time to finish 

I'm actually glad Yupi wasn't killed, I'm just sad that we'll probably get stuck by this epic cliffhanger soon that's going to eat us inside out, lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2008)

> Damn it, why can't this just keep running..



I know, the last 10 chapters reminded of how good HxH actually is


----------



## Proxy (Nov 29, 2008)

Is there another chapter before the hiatus? Just want to make sure. Damn, why can't this keep going?

Togashi should be in a hospital bed, doing work for us.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 29, 2008)

yeah one more chapter


----------



## Proxy (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope this hiatus isn't long. 

About nen, pretty much you can create any technique you want, given that it's within your field of specialty?

Granted that we haven't seen any truly haxxed ablities, hopefully the King doesn't show up with something like that.


----------



## Monna (Nov 30, 2008)

The new chapter was great. I really like the character development that the Ants have been getting recently. Togashi truly is a great writer.


----------



## Majeh (Nov 30, 2008)

I just want to see some serious fighting. All this talking is boring me.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 30, 2008)

but this is HxH
if you want to see same mindless fighting read other shonen

I think novu will appear in the next chapter 
Link removed
Link removed

nyah this should proof the theory


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 30, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> the pitou tards have increased
> and
> i am alone here
> 
> the gar of this thread will be losed to a cat



DO NOT FEAR


----------



## Pitou (Nov 30, 2008)

haha,this is so funny^^

and you don`t have to fear the gar of this will be losed to cat(girl),nyah


----------



## Medusa (Nov 30, 2008)

edit: can u see more pics// justu need to register ><


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 30, 2008)

Pitou said:


> haha,this is so funny^^
> 
> and you don`t have to fear the gar of this will be losed to cat(girl),nyah



Well damn straight  As me and Pokkuru is here, you will never win.


----------



## Monna (Nov 30, 2008)

I never really thought much of Pokkuru (he's okay I guess, I neither like him nor dislike him), but Ponzu was damn cute. I wish she didn't have to die. She didn't deserve that at all.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 30, 2008)

I know. Chapter 190 was a black week in history. What seriously SICKENS me is that Gon/Killua doesn't even know they're dead.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 30, 2008)

yeah pons was really cute

and I don`t want to win against some pokkuru nerd
I only want to discuss about HxH,nyah


----------



## Monna (Nov 30, 2008)

Pokkuru and Ponzu shouldn't have been killed. They both had plenty of potential to grow as characters and develop their nen abilities. Their deaths came as a surprise to me.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 30, 2008)

they were only in the arc to get killed by the ants^^
and togashi did well using them again

@Medusa: thank you for the pics,nyah


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Nov 30, 2008)

wait when exactly did ponzu die?


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 30, 2008)

Chapter 190.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Nov 30, 2008)

they never showed her dying though? we are talking about the girl with the bees right? she was the one that ran off


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 30, 2008)

You see her getting shot by an ant.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 30, 2008)

and the same ant getting killed by GR


----------



## Proxy (Nov 30, 2008)

Yup, being shot and that was it. Togashi did well to kill them off, only because it means that any character, aside from possibly the main cast, can be killed off: Knuckle, Morau, and people like that.

In terms of writing, it was unexpected but Ponzu didn't need to die, though. I liked her.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Nov 30, 2008)

i know what scene you are talking about, i just thought they were unrelated. It may be because of the shotty art work at the time, but i thought there was a scene change. A) because well the woman on the ground doesnt appear to be ponzu. B) There was no focus on her being killed. It seemed too detached


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 30, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean, but it is her.

Tells a lot about Togashi, he fed the ants _guns_ to kill off awesome characters because he didn't know what else to do.


----------



## Freija (Nov 30, 2008)

Wry, herru thar


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 30, 2008)

If it isn't Peter.


----------



## Freija (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm home bitches 

So what's being discussed.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 30, 2008)

Pokkuru and Ponzu


----------



## Freija (Nov 30, 2008)

I meant for real, too lazy to read up.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 30, 2008)

the last chapter and pitous gender,nyah


----------



## Freija (Nov 30, 2008)

What happened the last chapter again, Knuckles being a fucking tard, right ?


If he just could remove it at wish couldn't he just use his full strength vs Gon when fighting, this is totally void of what was explained earlier.



"When he turns into <the black thing> you'll lose your aura for 30 days"

What the fuck, now suddenly he can just dispel it at wish. Togashi you fucked up.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 30, 2008)

nyah maybe he didn`t want to dispell it against gon because killua said he should use his full strength
but the last chapter was really amazing


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 30, 2008)

Pitou said:


> but the last chapter was really amazing


It was ok, "amazing" is stretching it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 30, 2008)

That's Togashi for ye. Building up an entire fight around Potclean for a lot of chapters only to crush it one chapter


----------



## Pitou (Nov 30, 2008)

nyah, it was ok^^
I hope the next chapter will be amazing


----------



## Freija (Nov 30, 2008)

Killua said:


> That's Togashi for ye. Building up an entire fight around Potclean for a lot of chapters only to crush it one chapter



Shitty with other words.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 30, 2008)

Hm...kinda like when Kubo built up Orihime in HM and Stark and Aizen stroll past destroying over a year of consistent manga in a fell swoop.  Togashi really should start stealing from other people.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 30, 2008)

Togashi obviously has some sort of plan in mind. I think..or hope.

Otherwise he would've ended Yupi's game right then and there. The next chapter should be incredible.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> It was ok, "amazing" is stretching it.



lol shut up 
you didnt see me screaming about it
this chapter > your favourite *any manga*chapter 

oh welcome back freija


----------



## Freija (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you =)


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 30, 2008)

what is a freija?

and yeah the chap was pretty cool


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2008)

freija is a retard

chapter was awesome

@hibari post more kono yaro


----------



## Freija (Nov 30, 2008)

I should have given you some red instead.


The chapter was superior crap. He went against what he already had said about an ability... Togashi is done, out of ideas.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2008)

what he said what is that


----------



## Freija (Nov 30, 2008)

He implied that the ability could not be cancelled.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2008)

no
it cant be canceled only when potclean changes in the devil form


----------



## Monna (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey Freija. I had no idea you were still around.


----------



## Freija (Nov 30, 2008)

Bah, I still think it's shitty how he spent over 20 chapters on building up what in the end was... nothing.



Hay Paul, I'm always around.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2008)

atleast the idea of he is out of ideas is wrong
lol will he even let yupi live if he has no idea 

well i like it unpredictable


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 30, 2008)

Anyone know of any thread that has recently been deleted? I just noticed i've lost like 200 posts.


----------



## Monna (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh yeah, last night I made Gon and Killua Miis on my Wii.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 30, 2008)

wow cool
I have a wii too and wanted to make a pitou mii but thats really difficult
I need a mii for animal crossing,so I want to use an HxH chara


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 30, 2008)

I couldn't believe Knuckle did that. I had to double check just to make sure Togashi didn't Rick Roll us, because I thought...if something like this were to occur...it'd actually be Meleoron turning Potclean invisible. But sadly, that wasn't the case...


----------



## Monna (Nov 30, 2008)

Pitou said:


> wow cool
> I have a wii too and wanted to make a pitou mii but thats really difficult
> I need a mii for animal crossing,so I want to use an HxH chara


Decent character-based Miis are very difficult to make due to the extremely limited customization options. Some characters work while others don't.


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 30, 2008)

> because I thought...if something like this were to occur...it'd actually be Meleoron turning Potclean invisible.


 if meleoron didn't stop holding morau knuckle would have hesitated long enough to win the battle


----------



## Monna (Nov 30, 2008)

Though the outcome of the battle was disappointing, the sheer emotion in this chapter made up for it in my opinion.


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 30, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> if meleoron didn't stop holding morau knuckle would have hesitated long enough to win the battle



Not that I disagree, but what does that have to do with what I said?


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 30, 2008)

if he had let go of morau knuckle would have cancelled potclean either way


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 30, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Bah, I still think it's shitty how he spent over 20 chapters on building up what in the end was... nothing.



That's exactly what I think, I felt like a year has been wasted on nothing, we are back to square one.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> atleast the idea of he is out of ideas is wrong
> lol will he even let yupi live if he has no idea
> 
> well i like it unpredictable



actually exactly opposite, I feel like he really doesnt know which direction to take the story to thats why he is looping around and if you look as far as the plot goes we are still in the same damn place.....

No one has died and no one has achieved any victory, come on we dont even know what has happened to palm and that was a minor to the plot


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2008)

> when Kubo built up Orihime in HM and Stark and Aizen stroll past destroying over a year of consistent manga in a fell swoop



First of all don't compare what happened here to the fail that was HM, filled with shitty fight with a stupid ass purpose, and were not back to square one, they fought Yuppi and they were defeated because they valued their lives rather than victory, its more real than the shit going down in other mangas.

Togashi could have very well easily finished the fight, have Potclean take out Yuppi's nen and for Knuckle to go in rage mode and beat him to death, but he did something completely different, I expect theres a reason to why this happened. The way I see it this Arc has been about Nakama and how far you can go to protect them/bring them back. Knuckle couldn't do it, he couldn't see his master die, what would you have done? 

Tho Im hoping Silva comes from behind and one shots Yuppi, I just wanna see him die



> Anyone know of any thread that has recently been deleted? I just noticed i've lost like 200 posts.



Maybe a convo or something...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2008)

no actually if togashi doesnt know what to do he was going to kill yubi 
this doent need an explaination at all (i cant see how anyone can see this the other way)togashi had the chance to kill yubi easily and instead he kept him alive 
how could this be dont know what he is doing 

togashi showed us the fight it ended with yubi's win what is wrong with that
and no we r not at square one 
moru is out, shoot is out, yubi is getting stronger
netero vs king started,yubi and pufu going to the king

for u to move on the hunter must be the one winning but here in HxH the villian r the one evolving and getting better(

it was completely unpredictable no one of us could predict that at all and for me it just keep showing how HxH is different and superior to everything
also palm i dont think that will be minor at all
i bet that togashi knows exactly what he is doing and as i said before with every chapter this is the best that togashi has offered so far

i was able to understand that you dont like the octopus chapters but to see this one even inferior to those is really very strange to me

maybe you want this arc to end but for me no. all what i care about is having HxH this arc or another i dont care

oh damn it hisoka you need to post more 
the pitou tards have increased dont leave me alone here


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2008)

> Togashi could have very well easily finished the fight, have Potclean take out Yuppi's nen and for Knuckle to go in rage mode and beat him to death, but he did something completely different



thank you
i have no idea how can someone see it the other way



> completely different


if this was any other shonen
1-the characters were go SS2 or bankai
2-a renforcement wwill come to help them
3-yubi was going to die*as everyone expected*
4- here the villian is the one evolving where can u see that except in HxH
all that and no one can see how superior it really is

it really makes me sad
that some of HxH fans cant see the genius work that togashi is doing with this arc


ok it might be slow i agree but what togashi is doing is superior to any other thing


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 30, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> if he had let go of morau knuckle would have cancelled potclean either way



Yupi only knows Potclean is there because he can see it. I've never read where it states that when something materialized is cancelled it has to pop like a balloon - disappearing wouldn't be so impossible to believe.

The only thing is, I don't think Potclean would let itself be grabbed by Meleoron. And even if he had, Yupi may think, "Yeah right, Mr. Invisible is doing this - I'm not falling for such a cheap trick," since he seems to have wisened up.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2008)

zeno is no longer here
yubi won
and still call it togashi dont know what he is doing
oh come on


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 30, 2008)

...Are you just talking to yourself? XD


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2008)

yes
i am a little pissed


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl maybe you need some rest.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2008)

the thing i have an exam 

studying makes me nervous 

eveyone in myhome is avoiding me 

two more days and i will take a rest


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 30, 2008)

> Knuckle couldn't do it, he couldn't see his master die, what would you have done?


he could have followed orders and killed yupi regardless of what happened or at the very least he could have attacked him instead of trying to bluff his way out of the situation. a kou attack could have caught his attention a lot more than trash talk.

i mean he only needed to stall him like 4 seconds to win the battle but his willpower faded away at the worst moment possible. either way the fault was with meleoron who didn't think about cloaking potclean and hoping that yupi would get confused long enough to lose the battle.



> togashi showed us the fight it ended with yubi's win what is wrong with that
> and no we r not at square one
> moru is out, shoot is out, yubi is getting stronger
> netero vs king started,yubi and pufu going to the king


yup, we are at square -1 now. the bad guys are stronger and the good guys are weaker now.



> Yupi only knows Potclean is there because he can see it. I've never read where it states that when something materialized is cancelled it has to pop like a balloon - disappearing wouldn't be so impossible to believe.


the reason knuckle cancelled potclean was because he saw morau. it wouldn't have changed much but at least the idea is sound


----------



## Grandia (Nov 30, 2008)

finally decided to give the manga a shot today since alot of people seem to enjoy it, currently at ch 27, LOVING IT!, heard it was supposed to have a slow beginning but im really enjoying the tower trials, even that weird cooking session,lol


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2008)

@blazingshadow


> yup, we are at square -1 now. the bad guys are stronger and the good guys are weaker now.



that depend on how you view HxH
if you see it will go like that
fight yubi..........yubi dies
fight pufu.........pufu dies
fight the king .......king dies
so yes we will be at square -1

but i think  we have been reading hxH for 300 and we know that is not how it goes
thats why i said palm wont be a minor plot 

the gather at the king pufu and yubi going there
the king change of mind - pufu is leaving 1l7 of his body where gon is
netero fighting king and getting a clear hit
all of this are plot elements i dont why you are over looking them

so from where i am viewing it no we arent at square 0 

also i think  wolf and the people infront of the palace may be all of this stuff will come to play a role in solving this arc

@grandia


> finally decided to give the manga a shot today since alot of people seem to enjoy it, currently at ch 27, LOVING IT!, heard it was supposed to have a slow beginning but im really enjoying the tower trials, even that weird cooking session,lol


welcome u will like it
but i think you should try the anime 
tv series plus first ova 
then read the manga
and join us when you finish


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 30, 2008)

> that depend on how you view HxH
> if you see it will go like that
> fight yubi..........yubi dies
> fight pufu.........pufu dies
> ...


well that was the plan for the hunter strike team. i can only judge it in that way since i don't know what the author has in mind for the next few real world years/story hours.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2008)

Do we know how long Potclean had? If it was 4 seconds then knuckle fails miserably.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2008)

i dont know if it was 4 seconds but even if it is
i dont think he knows that 
i think he knows the time is near but not how long exactly


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2008)

I was under the impression that there was more than a minute left, in anycase Knuckle wasn't really clear headed, he lost it all, for the sake of his nakama's life


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2008)

yeah i dont blame him too 
BTW anyone reads bakuman a lovely manga about mangakas and shows you really how tough and hard they work (yeah really a tough jop no sarcasm)

i hope some real manga appears especially togashi to tell us how tough it is to be a mangaka


----------



## Monna (Nov 30, 2008)

Togashi has it tough? lol


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2008)

> BTW anyone reads bakuman a lovely manga about mangakas and shows you really how tough and hard they work



Togashi finds the manga lulz worthy

Even fake mangaka's work harder


----------



## Pitou (Nov 30, 2008)

4 seconds were enough to kill knuckle
I think togashi works hard because this manga needs its time 
Its really hard work to draw such amazing chapters,nyah


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 1, 2008)

4 seconds is a gross exaggeration. yupi nen was cacluated by 500,000, potclean was at 370,684. it was at 60610 at chapter 287.


----------



## blazingshadow (Dec 1, 2008)

> Do we know how long Potclean had? If it was 4 seconds then knuckle fails miserably.





> 4 seconds is a gross exaggeration. yupi nen was cacluated by 500,000, potclean was at 370,684. it was at 60610 at chapter 287.



3 minutes and 50 seconds until zetsu at 0:07:53:49
knuckle cancelled potclean at 0:11:39:07

if i calculated it correctly then knuckle would have put yupi in zetsu somewhere at 0:11:43 meaning he cancelled potclean 3 or 4 seconds before winning the battle not counting if knuckle had a chance to hit him. call him a failure or not that is how it went. if you check the page when potclean goes poof you see that meleoron could possibly had vanished both potclean and morau if he had thought of it.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah, I was skeptical of this arc all throughout but that move by Togashi really caught my interest. It was a letdown, especially to those who have been following more eagerly, but for me it's a really good development. If Togashi didn't know what he was doing, he'll choose to be on the safe side and/or drag the series until the next break to think things through. But no: he did the most unthinkable and in just one swoop. This chapter showed me that Togashi has something great in store for us. From this point on I can't help but think that it can only get better. 

As for Potclean, it's either Yupi's aura was exaggerated (it's really around 430,000, if it's really 4 seconds before bankruptcy) thus making Knuckle more of a fail, or Yupi's aura is more than 500,000 but there was a mistake in the time estimate (by the narrator, who is Togashi himself?). I think I would prefer the former.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 1, 2008)

Pitou said:


> I think togashi works hard because this manga needs its time
> *Its really hard work to draw such amazing chapters*,nyah


It's amazing alright 

Im glad he takes his time with this manga to give us such amazingly drawn art


----------



## Danchou (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah, good work posting the scribble jump chapters from years back (which were latter redrawn for the volume releases). Since that long hiatus and even before that his chapters have consistently been pretty damn good, not only artwise. The chapters that are now released are the same as the high quality volume releases.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 1, 2008)

reckoner needs to post more


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 1, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Yeah, good work posting the scribble jump chapters from years back (which were latter redrawn for the volume releases). Since that long hiatus and even before that his chapters have consistently been pretty damn good, not only artwise. The chapters that are now released are the same as the high quality volume releases.


Do i seriously need to point out that it was a joke? 

*^*
But even if previous post was a joke the art in HxH does not justify the breaks he's taking, it's still worse than alot of shounen's that comes out weekly.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 1, 2008)

> But even if previous post was a joke the art in HxH does not justify the breaks he's taking, it's still worse than alot of shounen's that comes out weekly



joke 

yeah it isnt the best drawn one but it still is good


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 1, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah it isnt the best drawn one but it still is good


I didn't say it was bad, but if Togashi needs a break every tenth chapter to draw that kind of "amazing" art then he sucks.


----------



## Fran (Dec 1, 2008)

There are amateur artists out there who can draw better than Togashi's average.
Amazing as HxH is, and as little as I care for the art, I wish he'd put more freaking effort in.

As Klown said, he shouldn't have to take a 5 year break to draw once decent chapter.

What a tit.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 1, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Do i seriously need to point out that it was a joke?
> 
> *^*
> But even if previous post was a joke the art in HxH does not justify the breaks he's taking, it's still worse than alot of shounen's that comes out weekly.


Well, it was hard to spot the joke.

As for that last comment. I don't agree. The latest batch of chapters are not significantly 'worse' than the shounen that I follow.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> reckoner needs to post more


Yeah, I know I haven't been as active (on this forum) as I used to. The same for a lot of other posters it seems. I've been a bit busy with my studies and catching up with the Shield.

But I'll try to post more often. Especially when people start badmouthing Kuroro/Kurapica by putting him on the same level as mere chuunin levels like Hisoka.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 1, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Well, it was hard to spot the joke.


I thought the  would've made it quite obvious 



Reckoner said:


> As for that last comment. I don't agree. The latest batch of chapters are not significantly 'worse' than the shounen that I follow.


But you admit it is worse atleast, and it gets even worse when we take into account that he has his long-ass breaks to draw this shit on, while everyone else who delivers weekly makes more detailed stuff, and yes, i know he works alone, but like i said, he'd have time to make the art better on his breaks even if he draws everything himself.

I'll take this page as an example

*Spoiler*: __ 




Lack of backgrounds
Lack of shading
Lack of details
Some parts being scribbled, like for example Gon's in the lower left panel.




And i'll say this again, i have no real problem with HxH's art (except that scribbled bullshit), but it doesn't justify any breaks, not by a long shot.


----------



## Pitou (Dec 1, 2008)

hey, by amazing I don`t talk about the art of the manga
but I think togashi can draw bad-ass faces better than the other shonnen mangaka


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 1, 2008)

when he really draws he is really great
i think he loves to draw netero most of the time the art for him is superb


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 1, 2008)

Damn it knuckles why you fuck up everything!


----------



## Pitou (Dec 1, 2008)

yeah the netero art is amazing

this face is so awesome


----------



## Danchou (Dec 1, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I thought the  would've made it quite obvious


I must have missed that. 



> But you admit it is worse atleast, and it gets even worse when we take into account that he has his long-ass breaks to draw this shit on, while everyone else who delivers weekly makes more detailed stuff, and yes, i know he works alone, but like i said, he'd have time to make the art better on his breaks even if he draws everything himself.
> 
> I'll take this page as an example
> 
> ...


I doubt his breaks have much of anything to do with the quality of the chapters but more with whatever priorities in life he has.

As for the rawness of certain scenes, he tends to fix such things up in the volume releases.


*Spoiler*: _small unconfirmed chapter 290 spoiler_ 





			
				kewl0210 said:
			
		

> There's a spoiler for the next chapter about Novu, Netero, and Hisoka. Though it doesn't have Eroijin's tripcode on it, so I dunno how real it is.
> make a thread and put that up later, when I have time, since it could be real.





I don't think it's credible, but it might be worth posting.


----------



## Malumultimus (Dec 1, 2008)

Togashi doesn't let others touch his mangoz. While other mangaka have a team to basically finalize the chapter and put text in and whatnot, Togashi does not. Expectedly, Jump gets what looks more like drafts as a result.

What's amazing is not that Togashi does this, but rather that Shounen Jump is okay with it. Goes to show you how well-respected the man is.

Maybe I lose the glamor of showing off cool pictures to my friends, but everything else is still epic.


----------



## Pitou (Dec 1, 2008)

> Originally Posted by kewl0210
> There's a spoiler for the next chapter about Novu, Netero, and *Hisoka*. Though it doesn't have Eroijin's tripcode on it, so I dunno how real it is.
> make a thread and put that up later, when I have time, since it could be real.



why hisoka?


----------



## Danchou (Dec 1, 2008)

Spoiler tag that. And indeed that's why I think it's fake.

Plus it's too early for real spoilers.


----------



## Pitou (Dec 1, 2008)

yeah but I think novu will appear in the next chapter
maybe palm and octosquid too^^


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 1, 2008)

netero needs to make a serious face 
he is always like that


----------



## Proxy (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing Palm and how strong she is.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2008)

We all know Togashi is a lazy fuck and an imaginitive but not paticularly great artist. I've always thought that he should not draw, SJ should force him to hire an artist and he can do the plot, a bit like Eyeshield.

And what do you peeps think of my sig and ava


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 1, 2008)

Good set man. Not as good as mine, but good.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 1, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> We all know Togashi is a lazy fuck and an imaginitive but not paticularly great artist. I've always thought that he should not draw, SJ should force him to hire an artist and he can do the plot, a bit like Eyeshield.



I actually kind of like the quirky sketchyness that is Togashi's art when he actually puts effort in and doesn't scribble that is


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2008)

Perhaps an assistant that would redraw the chapter and make it better


----------



## Taleran (Dec 1, 2008)

Justify his breaks? He wants to and Jump doesn't care.


thats enough Justification for me


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 1, 2008)

Is it? really?

@ Ennoea - Awesome set although it boils my blood


----------



## Proxy (Dec 1, 2008)

Every set should have the Ryodan


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 1, 2008)

hisoka >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.. ryodan 

hisoka is teh man 



@Ennoea great one reminds me with one of the best chapter ever 

                     still knuckles need to loss some weight


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2008)

I just love the last panel, hopefully you'll feel better Hisoka, atleast reading OP will help, the bad guys get their faces smashed up in that manga


----------



## Proxy (Dec 1, 2008)

Kuroro is teh best 

Skill Hunter ftw


----------



## Taleran (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Grandia (Dec 2, 2008)

i know im off topic but chap 85, page 14, damn that kid Kura is a beast, even with the shovel and all 

hopefully i can catch up to you guys by early next week


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 2, 2008)

^You're already in the best part of the series. Treasure it as it unfolds in full epicness.

And yes, Kuroro is the best.  He looks like a host (i.e., Ouran) in the school uniform fanart.

PS. What happened to nexgear? Can't access it...


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2008)

Nexgear were planning to shut down the HxH forum so maybe, I hope Kewl joins NF, we need his skills:S


----------



## feardeath (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm out of home for my hxh daily information now that nexgear seem to have shut down. This is the only website that i've heard besides them that discuss this manga so HI to everyone in here.

Would be better if it wasn't just one thread.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2008)

> Would be better if it wasn't just one thread.



We all think the same but were not getting our own section, don't worry post away we need new blood here.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah, it's a shame nexgear is down. Hopefully it won't be permanent since it's just about the biggest place to discuss HxH. The latest notice said they weren't going to close down for the time being.

I need mah spoilers.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, hopefully it's just down for the moment. I think the admin knows better than not to warn us, especially when he acknowledged that there's still some activity in the forums


----------



## Freija (Dec 2, 2008)

Shitty chapter was shitty, hope this last one is better.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 2, 2008)

im still pissed at knuckles

But I retain hope in gon


----------



## Freija (Dec 2, 2008)

In what ? That he'll get his ass kicked too ?


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 2, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Shitty chapter was shitty, hope this last one is better.


We only have one left? 
Lol these chapters went by fast.


----------



## Freija (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah, and now we're back to shitty.


Nice set btw, where did you find the artwork?


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 2, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Nice set btw, where did you find the artwork?


I probably found 'em on Danbooru.
Other chapters

Can't really remember.


----------



## Freija (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Pitou (Dec 2, 2008)

this chapter wasn`t shitty
I can understand your disappointed but like someone said before
in any other shonen:
vs yupi: die
vs pufu: die
vs pitou: die
and so on


----------



## bSupernova (Dec 2, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Shitty chapter was shitty, hope this last one is better.



Coming from you, this means absolutely nothing


----------



## NeBy (Dec 2, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> That's exactly what I think, I felt like a year has been wasted on nothing, we are back to square one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hgfdsahjkl said:


> no actually if togashi doesnt know what to do he was going to kill yubi
> this doent need an explaination at all (i cant see how anyone can see this the other way)togashi had the chance to kill yubi easily and instead he kept him alive
> how could this be dont know what he is doing
> 
> ...




Hmm...well, ultimately, we'll have to wait and see. It could be, that Togashi really has an amazing ending in his head, and this twist is needed for his big finale/plot. In that case, I can overcome the light feeling of dissapointement.

Mind you, for me, it's not that Yupi didn't lose on itself, that feel like an anti-climax, but rather the way it ended. I have no problem with Yupi winning, but I DID expect a grand battle to the death, if not his, then of Morau and/or Knuckles and/or Melereon.

I mean, geez, *WHEN* is a classical life-or-death fight going to happen? I think character development is great, and one of the strong points of hxh and Togashi, but one can't exaggerate it. I don't like this 'Ikarugo"-style repentance. It's....not realistic. Sure, people can change, but not all ruthless killers and psychopathic pussies turn into 'good guys/galls' because they fight people who they start to respect. You can do it once, twice, maybe a third time (though I thought he was bordering on the silly with Octosquids 180° turn to switch sides&friends)...but you also have to be f- realistic and cool about it.

I mean, take the GR; they were cool from start to end. They showed emotion and feelings towards eachother, but they didn't turn all mooshy on outsiders, for f- sake. That was what was so great about the villains in the GR-arc; they were shown they could be an emotional, not typical 'all evil' character, but, in the end, you knew they WERE ruthless and would show no compassion with whom stood in their way.

A big difference with now, where we have a giant build-up towards top-hunters and the 3 RG and the king - but nothing really happens. Well, ok, a lot happens: the 'bad guys' all get such character development that they refuse to kill of their enemies, or refuse to fight altogether - and even when they fight, no one really goes to the end.

Fuckin' ell, imagine the same would have happened with Ubo vs. Kurapica, what a letdown that would have been!

Sometimes, you NEED a good life-or-death fight, and we've been waiting for long enough now. It's really time for some good old classical shounen fight, and with Togashi at it, it still should be way better and more intelligent than any Bleach-fight.

If he's going to end it with a 'good guy' turn of 180° like Octosquid, where the king and the RG all decide to renounce their plans and instead try to live in peace with humanity, so everyone can lead a long, happy life in prosperity.... I'm gonna kill that damn mangaka.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> yes
> i am a little pissed



You're drunk?

I had the impression that, in english, it was 'pissed off' (angry), or "pissed" (drunk)...am I wrong?




KLoWn said:


> I didn't say it was bad, but if Togashi needs a break every tenth chapter to draw that kind of "amazing" art then he sucks.



Hmm...in all honesty, Togashis' art in hxh is, sometimes excellent, sometimes really bad (scribble-period). Most of the time, it's average. It's not that he can't do it; we've been talking about his 'level-E' a few weeks ago; look at his art there. It's f- great. It's much more well-done AND consistently applied than anything we've seen in hxh thusfar.



Taleran said:


> Justify his breaks? He wants to and Jump doesn't care.



I think Jumps cares, but can't put pressure on him anymore. They lack the clout, as far as Togashi is concerned. Togashi has become a verb in the mangaka world, meaning to become so successful, you get unparalleled privileges from editors (and you can be a lazy bum).

Basically, he's such a big shot in manga land, he can pretty much do what he wants, and no publishing house, Jump included, can do anything about it.



Speaking of which, I saw 'bakuman' mentioned here, so I thought to have a look. It wasn't shounen (what is it, actually? It had a lot of shojo elements in it, but...) so I thought maybe it would be nothing for me, but than again, I already noticed it's not all shounen I like, so I gave it a try.

It was about becoming a mangaka, basically, and it shows how the manga-world works. On itself interesting, but not enough for me to find a manga/anime great; the same was done before (with clannad, for instance), but that never captured my interest, really. At least, not enough to make something a good manga.

However, I must admit, after starting with the first chapter, I found myself drawn into the story, and I really liked it. No fights or anything, but as I said, that doesn't have to be the case for me to like something.

So, unless you're a pure shounen-fan (doubt that, since this is a hxh thread, after all  ), I would recommend people here to give it a try. So the story is of a boy who wants to become mangaka (well, at first he wouldn't). But you can see his drive and will to become better and better (much like classical shounen where a boy wants to become stronger and stronger), but mixed with some other plot elements, like his family, the death/suicide? of his uncle who was also mangaka (or 'gambler'), and yes, a (luckily un-typical) shojo love-story...well...the mix was great. AND you learn a lot of interesting factoids about writing manga as a pro.

Me liked it, and since my taste is excellent, it was good manga, period.


----------



## krizma (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I am a huge hxh fan and since nexgear seems to be closed I will be on this forum now. It's a shame you don't have a subforum for hunter x hunter.

I hope 290 will be epic Netero vs King or HISOKA!!

And togashi better continue the series in march like last time


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 2, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Speaking of which, I saw 'bakuman' mentioned here, so I thought to have a look. It wasn't shounen (what is it, actually? It had a lot of shojo elements in it, but...) so I thought maybe it would be nothing for me, but than again, I already noticed it's not all shounen I like, so I gave it a try.
> 
> It was about becoming a mangaka, basically, and it shows how the manga-world works. On itself interesting, but not enough for me to find a manga/anime great; the same was done before (with clannad, for instance), but that never captured my interest, really. At least, not enough to make something a good manga.
> 
> ...


Bakuman is indeed awesome.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 2, 2008)

krizma said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am a huge hxh fan and since nexgear seems to be closed I will be on this forum now. It's a shame you don't have a subforum for hunter x hunter.
> 
> I hope 290 will be epic Netero vs King or HISOKA!!
> ...



Let me guide you along the way.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah i understand your point NeBy
i was talking about who thinks yubi not dieing is bad 

but moru was going to die (it was going to end as you hoped)
but this one didnt end like that cuz yubi accepted the deal not due to change in his emotions

as for Octosquid i said my opinion few pages ago i hope you read it 

and bakuman is so lovely as i said before

@Krizma welcome man


----------



## HxH 94 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello Everyone ^^
I was lurking here for a long time now and decided to join this awesome forum 
....well I´m a big HxH Fan,Togashi is a real Genius,if he just wouldn`t take these shitty breaks 
........Hisoka>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>All!!!!!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 2, 2008)

HxH 94
you rock you rock

hell yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaah hisoka 

your first rep iis due to hisoka


----------



## Freija (Dec 2, 2008)

Killua is on my ignore list yet again, might stay there this time.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 2, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah i understand your point NeBy
> i was talking about who thinks yubi not dieing is bad
> 
> but moru was going to die (it was going to end as you hoped)
> ...



Ermm..I might. I mean; I always have to read SOOOO much since my last post! 

But how can you say he didn't change his mind? I'm talking his emotional change from killer to someone showing compassion with even his enemies. That's all good and well, but that's like, the third or forth 'mental/moral change' from arch-enemies&ruthless killer-ants we've seen, and I'm getting a bit tired of it. Just to compensate, I would actually rather see a good guy turn bad - Gon killing of a helpless Pitou, for instance. (well, ok, that would be a bit too drastic, since he's a major character, but still; why do only baddies turn out to change into more-good guys, and not vice versa?)

Point is, Yupi is the xth in a line of ants who all turn soft and smoochy (compared as to how they were), and I would just like to see, for once, a major ant-character be his sadistic self, and go for it (fight the hunters) until one of them drops death, whomever it may be.

I mean, that was part of the appeal. You didn't see Pitou saying Kaito fought so well, she had a change of mind and would let him live, now did she?

That was one of the last clear-cut, character-straight, brutal scenes (in that fight-way) we've seen. And that was a long time ago.




HxH 94 said:


> Hello Everyone ^^
> I was lurking here for a long time now and decided to join this awesome forum
> ....well I´m a big HxH Fan,Togashi is a real Genius,if he just wouldn`t take these shitty breaks
> ........Hisoka>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>All!!!!!



Oooo...Kkkk...that's the third one in a few hours.... Is nexgear really closed, now? (Can't get to it any more).

Hope we don't get overrun by nexgeardimwits though. 

I mean: welcome and all that, and there have been cool guys on nexgear too (kewl comes to mind), but...here at THIS forum, we don't freak out if someone posts a naughty hxh picture. And we can say what we want. And, in fact, I can't remember that we ever actually flamed eachother (not between hxh fans, anyway). Sure, you have some annoyances now and then, and a pokku-fanfapper, but we are all friends here, so we take it in jest, or take it pm. And, I repeat,  everyone can say what they like, too, basically.

Damn. This forum sounds like heaven, when I put it like that. 

I'm just saying, you're welcome as long as your not a prick trying to be difficult to others just for the sake of it. We don't judge people from a 'moral authority' neither, in this forum (well, unless in jest ).

Yea, yeah, I know: you can still see I was really pissed in nexgear about the reaction I got of some, when I showed that edited Pitou-pic to know what she said. 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> HxH 94
> you rock you rock
> 
> hell yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaah hisoka
> ...



He'll get more if he says Pitou is a hot babe.


----------



## HxH 94 (Dec 2, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Oooo...Kkkk...that's the third one in a few hours.... Is nexgear really closed, now? (Can't get to it any more).
> 
> Hope we don't get overrun by nexgeardimwits though.


Actually I´m not a Nextgear.....thingy 


NeBy said:


> here at THIS forum, we don't freak out if someone posts a naughty hxh picture. And we can say what we want. And, in fact, I can't remember that we ever actually flamed eachother (not between hxh fans, anyway). Sure, you have some annoyances now and then, and a pokku-fanfapper, but we are all friends here, so we take it in jest, or take it pm. And, I repeat,  everyone can say what they like, too, basically.


Then I´ll be happy here 
The users on a german forum flamed me,because I called Togashi lazy 






NeBy said:


> He'll get more if he says Pitou is a hot babe.


You asked for it:
PITOU IS A HOT BABE (damn,i´m a pervert ^^


----------



## Danchou (Dec 2, 2008)

Togashi _is_ lazy. It's canon.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 2, 2008)

hisoka > kuroro canon


----------



## Proxy (Dec 2, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> hisoka > kuroro canon



Pump your breaks, kid 

Kuroro's a national treasure


----------



## NeBy (Dec 2, 2008)

HxH 94 said:


> Actually I´m not a Nextgear.....thingy
> 
> Then I´ll be happy here
> The users on a german forum flamed me,because I called Togashi lazy
> ...



Whaaaattt? You dare say Togashi is lazy??!! How dare you to...oh, wait...it's true. 

He IS lazy. Or sick. But probably lazy. And definitely not sick of being lazy. 

He's a genius though. Which he'll better proof at the end of this arc, again... 

Look, another Pitou-convert! 

Though...I'm gonna be real strict before giving rep, and you didn't add 'babe'. I mean, you could be gay and think Pitou is a hot MALE cat-ant-person! And that's not in accordance to wishful thinking canon! 



Reckoner said:


> Togashi _is_ lazy. It's canon.



I concur. 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> hisoka > kuroro canon



*gniffle*

Anyway, hgdfahs...grrr...you have an untypable name!

Can you give the link again with the thread of all those good AMV's? There were some real jewels, there...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 2, 2008)

> But how can you say he didn't change his mind? I'm talking his emotional change from killer to someone showing compassion with even his enemies. That's all good and well, but that's like, the third or forth 'mental/moral change' from arch-enemies&ruthless killer-ants we've seen, and I'm getting a bit tired of it. Just to compensate, I would actually rather see a good guy turn bad - Gon killing of a helpless Pitou, for instance. (well, ok, that would be a bit too drastic, since he's a major character, but still; why do only baddies turn out to change into more-good guys, and not vice versa?)



yeah i meant the result was cuz of the deal

but yubi ofcourse changed his mind about humans and showed respect for them




> Kuroro's a national treasure


kuroro is a theif 

the link zojo_227


----------



## Proxy (Dec 2, 2008)

He stole Hisoka's thunder


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 2, 2008)

hisoka will put his thunder into kuroro


----------



## Proxy (Dec 2, 2008)

Kuroro doesn't swing that way  
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 2, 2008)

kuroro can do nothing about it
it all depends on hisoka's mood


----------



## krizma (Dec 3, 2008)

Lol what's with the Pokkuru thing? Wasn't Pokkuru eaten by the ants?

And personally I think Hisoka>Kuroro but I think it's gonna be a decent fight.

And Pitou IS a hot babe, too bad Togashi kinda tricked us because in the guide book he states that pitou is actually male. But fuck that!


----------



## Proxy (Dec 3, 2008)

Someone believes Pokkuru is divinity among the hunters of Hxh 

Kuroro has a cool ability, but it's limitations are well placed. Even so, he was able to take on Zeno and Silva


----------



## Medusa (Dec 3, 2008)

*spoiler pics*


----------



## Danchou (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't see anything when I click that link.

Actually nvm, it works.


----------



## HxH 94 (Dec 3, 2008)

HxH 94 said:


> You asked for it:
> PITOU IS A HOT BABE (damn,i?m a pervert ^^


fixxed


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 3, 2008)

Medusa said:


> *spoiler pics*



That looks awesome, i can't wait to actually see the king fight


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 3, 2008)

krizma said:


> Lol what's with the Pokkuru thing? Wasn't Pokkuru eaten by the ants?
> 
> And personally I think Hisoka>Kuroro but I think it's gonna be a decent fight.
> 
> And Pitou IS a hot babe, too bad Togashi kinda tricked us because in the guide book he states that pitou is actually male. But fuck that!



Ask yourself this, What's with the avatar? The unknown Zaoldyeck brother. Dude, wtf?

Pokkuru > omniverse


----------



## Danchou (Dec 3, 2008)

I wonder what the deal with the MIA Zoaldyeck brother is (Alluka). I'm hoping we'll get something from Togashi about that.

This chapter looks great so far. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Still I'm hoping that there's more to Netero's hatsu than just beating down with the palms of destruction. That said, judging by the crater a onehanded palm attack left, it's is a bit more powerful than Yupi's explosive attack which is already very impressive. And the King isn't even hurt.


----------



## Freija (Dec 3, 2008)

Can't follow the link, paste the pictures here.


----------



## krizma (Dec 3, 2008)

Alluka is awesome. I really hope togashi will feature him in the next arc.

As for Pokkuru, well... Tompa>Pokkuru>Moritake


----------



## Pitou (Dec 3, 2008)

wow

*Spoiler*: __ 



the pics are so great
neteros badass face and nov appeare
I think this chapter will be 10 times better than the last,nyah


----------



## Freija (Dec 3, 2008)

krizma said:


> Alluka is awesome. I really hope togashi will feature him in the next arc.
> 
> As for Pokkuru, well... Tompa>Pokkuru>Moritake



Danchou > Everyone


----------



## Danchou (Dec 3, 2008)

For those for who the link isn't working. 
*Spoiler*: _ The spoiler pics_


----------



## Freija (Dec 3, 2008)

Now that looks like a good chapter unlike the previous ones.


----------



## HxH 94 (Dec 3, 2008)

Naruto Filler>>>>>>Pokkuru 
Seriously,Pokkuru sucks!!!!



Medusa said:


> *spoiler pics*



WAHAAAAAAAAAAA,spoilers(close eyes)


----------



## Freija (Dec 3, 2008)

Pitou is a dude.... He has a penis.


----------



## HxH 94 (Dec 3, 2008)

is this a spoiler??????


----------



## Pitou (Dec 3, 2008)

nyah pitou is too hot
but this pic make me think again
His range is too far ?, Try again


----------



## Freija (Dec 3, 2008)

It's not a spoiler, it's been in the data book and all dammit.


----------



## Pitou (Dec 3, 2008)

in the data book was written pitou has a penis?
this pervert


----------



## Freija (Dec 3, 2008)

Stop butchering the English language


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 3, 2008)

HxH 94 said:


> Naruto Filler>>>>>>Pokkuru
> Seriously,Pokkuru sucks!!!!
> 
> 
> ...





Pokkuru casually solos the HxH verse. Togashi knew this, so had to get rid of him

BUT

He's still alive inside Meruem, as seen when Netero says "He's half human, half animal!"

I win.


----------



## Pitou (Dec 3, 2008)

no, you lose like pokkuru^^


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh shit you're from Germany too 

Two birds in one stone.


----------



## Pitou (Dec 3, 2008)

...?
what do you mean


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 3, 2008)

Pitou said:


> ...?
> what do you mean



**


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 3, 2008)

English friend. Do you speak it?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 3, 2008)

Pitou said:


> nyah pitou is too hot
> but this pic make me think again
> Here's Shino after some time of combat



Hrrrmmm... yeah. Suspiciously masculine body.


----------



## HxH 94 (Dec 3, 2008)

ehhm,yeah whatever^^
Pitou might be male,but in our hearts shes still female`
.....Pokkuru still sucks 
Pokkuru got owned by Hanzo: FACT
Pokkuru got owned by Kurapika: FACT
Pokkuru got owned by ants,who didn´t even know nen: FACT
Pokkuru became Ant shit: FACT


----------



## Pitou (Dec 3, 2008)

nyah thats what I wanted to say
in our hearts she is female

@NeBy I didn`t look at bakuman yet but I read it now,nyah


----------



## Pitou (Dec 3, 2008)

Its not proved
angeber^^


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 3, 2008)

Pitou said:


> Its not proved
> angeber^^



Now it's proven, so stfu pl0x


----------



## Medusa (Dec 3, 2008)

wai.... db stated dat pitou has penis, dat is all? which meanz is pitou male or dickgirl aka futa? dun make sense


----------



## Pitou (Dec 3, 2008)

nyah thats not funny
but you`re right 
lets talk about something else


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 3, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Chill, Killua, chill. It's not like your or mine English is perfect neither. And I've damn well written a lot more (huge) thoughtful posts than you have.



Thoughtful posts I could've made with one sentence 



HxH 94 said:


> ehhm,yeah whatever^^
> Pitou might be male,but in our hearts shes still female`
> .....Pokkuru still sucks
> Pokkuru got owned by Hanzo: FACT
> ...



Pokkuru got owned by Hanzo: FACT
Pokkuru got owned by Kurapika: WROOOOOOONG. Read the manga
Pokkuru got owned by ants: WROOOOOONG, he got cheapshotted when he had a clear shot on the ant Shizuku had trouble with later on. Got cheapshotted by Zazan whom Feitan had to use some serious shit to beat.
Pokkuru became Ant shit: Wrong. He's Meruem reborn.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 3, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Pitou has been proven a dude, stop fapping to a dude ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Proven, how? I just told you why it can't be said it's 'proven'.



> Also, my English is always perfect, even if I write it with errors. Because I'm awesome like that!



I see, proven THAT way: by egotripping! 






Pitou said:


> Its not proved
> angeber^^



What he said. 



KLoWn said:


> Now it's proven, so stfu pl0x





That deserves funny-rep!


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 3, 2008)

All this talk about traps reminded me of the biggest one i've ever seen


yes, yes, this is a guy...


----------



## Danchou (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, I also don't get the Pitou-is-female stuff. It's getting nearly as desperate as the Pokkuro wank and that is saying a lot.

He's a male. The databook implies it, he uses a male speechpattern and first and foremost he has a distinctively male anatomy. 

Get over it.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 3, 2008)

Zaoldyeck said:


> All this talk about traps reminded me of the biggest one i've ever seen
> 
> 
> yes, yes, this is a guy...



C'mon...you can't be serious...that's...even Togashi couldn't...man, thats just fucking around with the fans in an uber-messing-your-head way.

Are you f- sure? Seems vaguely familiar, but I can't remember who/what it's from. And I certainly never imagined her to be a guy.


As an aside: I'm kinda bored. Just watched Bleach...meh. Nothing special. And while I have  my eye on half a dozen other manga/anime out there (including bakuman, now), nothing has come out yet.

Maybe I should just take it more easy; I mean, I could have prolonged my new find bakuman into 3 evenings of enjoyment, but no, once I got captivated, I wanted to see it all in one night!! 

Was hard on me the next day, at work. 

Point is, there are no new chapters coming out in the immediate future, and I read/watched all the stuff that already came out (for the series I follow), so I'm a bit...annoyed. Anyone has some other good (new) suggestions?

It doesn't have to be shounen per sé; Bakuman was a good suggestion, after all.




Reckoner said:


> Yeah, I also don't get the Pitou-is-female stuff. It's getting nearly as desperate as the Pokkuro wank and that is saying a lot.
> 
> He's a male. The databook implies it, he uses a male speechpattern and first and foremost he has a distinctively male anatomy.
> 
> Get over it.



How can you say that?! Pokkurism is as dust before the theory that Pïtou could be female! For starters: it is a distinct possibility, while Pokkurism is complete fail!

Anyway, kewl knows more Japanese than all of us together (probably), and if he says there is room for doubt, than there is (well, compared to just hear-say of some guys here)! The databook implies it by the same thing as your second argument: speechpattern. So that's really one and the same argument, and that speechpattern is not conclusive, because the words used therein (such as 'bokku') is ALSO used by females. If Togashi or the guidebook really wanted to make it clear, he only need to use consistent and specifically male references, and that would be it. The fact that he, nor the guidebook, nor the translators do, means that they leave it ambiguous on purpose, or don't know themselves.

As for 'distinctively male'; if it would show his weenie, than it would be distinctive. Now, it's far from distinctive: it's either an eunuch male-cat, or a flat-chested woman-kitty. Or something in between, who knows, with ants.

You guys are just too stubborn to acknowledge it's possible she's female. 

I have no trouble saying she *might* be male, though. even when obviously she isn't


----------



## krizma (Dec 3, 2008)

NeBy said:


> What he said.



He said you're a show-off or bighead.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes Neby i'm sure...it's Jun from Hapiness!.


----------



## Pitou (Dec 3, 2008)

@NeBy: I didn`t mean you nyah


----------



## NeBy (Dec 3, 2008)

Killua said:


> Thoughtful posts I *could*'ve made with one sentence



Alas, we're still waiting on a single post of yours with one thoughtful sentence in it! 



krizma said:


> He said you're a show-off or bighead.



What he said even more, then. 





Zaoldyeck said:


> Yes Neby i'm sure...it's Jun from Hapiness!.



Hmm..name doesn't ring a bell. Anything interesting/worthwhile, or just typical shojo (guessing it's shojo from the pic)?



Pitou said:


> @NeBy: I didn`t mean you nyah






Edit: I'm getting curious, though; who did you mean? 
Edit2: I like your hxh album. Is there a way to add to it?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 3, 2008)

neby awesome sig 

have any spoilers been posted?


----------



## HxH 94 (Dec 3, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> For those for who the link isn't working.
> *Spoiler*: _ The spoiler pics_











ehmm........can we stop with this pokkuru/pitou....discussion?????


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 3, 2008)

No. **


----------



## NeBy (Dec 3, 2008)

HxH 94 said:


> ehmm........can we stop with this pokkuru/pitou....discussion?????



In theory, we could.

In theory.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 3, 2008)

@neby


> Point is, there are no new chapters coming out in the immediate future, and I read/watched all the stuff that already came out (for the series I follow), so I'm a bit...annoyed. Anyone has some other good (new) suggestions?
> 
> It doesn't have to be shounen per sé; Bakuman was a good suggestion, after all.




i highly suggest * Shigurui*
here is a review for it at my favourite blog  shogun555

the owner of this site is phenomenal in his writing i have been telling him to watch HxH but still he didnt 

oh also read one piece reviews on his site it might get you interested in Op

anyway Shigurui was mind blowing for me

if you still havnt seen it before 

and bleach power scale is just fucked up


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 3, 2008)

HxH 94 said:


> ehmm........can we stop with this pokkuru/pitou....discussion?????



KINDLY GTFO

However, if it's Nefelfaggy, then yes.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2008)

> can we stop with this pokkuru/pitou....discussion?????



If only, we really haven't discussed much about Meruems turn around?

As for the mindless Pitou is a girl/man/cat debate, here it is, if you find Pitou attractive go kindly fuck a cat and tell us about it.

And no script?


----------



## Power16 (Dec 3, 2008)

All this time waiting for the King vs Netero fight to begin and now it begins with the King getting into his stance but another break awaits. ***We need a miracle because the waiting is going to be the death of me it better not last as long.***


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 3, 2008)

Damn it, Netero's nen is so awesome.  This break will be very painful...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Novu looks like he's aged 20 years. That is Novu right?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 3, 2008)

i am closing my eyes
but are we talking about spoilers
if so
please evry tiny part in a spoiler tag


----------



## Antonio Vivaldi (Dec 3, 2008)

Can we now conclude that Netero is a materialization type?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 3, 2008)

krizma said:


> Lol what's with the Pokkuru thing? Wasn't Pokkuru eaten by the ants?
> 
> And personally I think Hisoka>Kuroro but I think it's gonna be a* decent fight*.
> 
> And Pitou IS a hot babe, too bad Togashi kinda tricked us because in the guide book he states that pitou is actually male. But fuck that!



decent you said decent 

say mindblowing, a killer ,the best fight ever 

but hell yeah

hisoka > kuroro


----------



## Fran (Dec 4, 2008)

*If*...

If Togashi was Kubo, then out of sheer fanservice, he would bite back his words and give Pitou a sex change.

*If*...

If Togashi was Kubo, then he'd having fucking finished this manga 6 years ago.
Hate you Togashi 






Epic spoilers are epic, fyi


----------



## Proxy (Dec 4, 2008)

If Togashi was Kubo, no one would die


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 4, 2008)

Proxy said:


> If Togashi was Kubo, no one would die


I think you mean Oda


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 4, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I think you mean Oda



Nah Kubo. Oda has actually killed of quite a few good guys fodder or not.

Oh wait, did i ruin your joke? If i did then please do not punish me like you did the other day


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

Oda is ruthless when telling back stories but otherwise I don't think one character has died, even Pell came back after taking a nuclear bomb head on:S

If Togashi was Kubo Pitou would be two boobs in a short skirt and all the bad guys would be gay and do eachother.


----------



## Pitou (Dec 4, 2008)

I think netero is a specialization or maybe materialization
but I think this information is wrong
Music Department Picture Thread


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 4, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Nah Kubo. Oda has actually killed of quite a few good guys fodder or not.
> 
> Oh wait, did i ruin your joke? If i did then please do not punish me like you did the other day


Fodder and flashback characters don't count 
Everyone else who's in the present basically has toon-verse durability, you could drop the moon on 'em and they'd still be up and running.

Now bend over and prepare for you punishment


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 4, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Everyone else who's in the present basically has toon-verse durability, you could drop the moon on 'em and they'd still be up and running.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Tell that to Shura who took a reject dial to the chest and died instantly 

Not to mention Nero who was shiganed to death by Lucci and the 3 Alabasta guards who died after drinking the forbidden water.

But since fodder doesnt count i guess its not relevant 




Anyway, is this weeks chapter the last before the hiatus?


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 4, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Tell that to Shura who took a reject dial to the chest and died instantly


Who?


Black Leg Sanji said:


> Not to mention Nero who was shiganed to death by Lucci


Who?


Black Leg Sanji said:


> and the 3 Alabasta guards who died after drinking the forbidden water.


That's fodder, and sucky ones at that, they plopped out of nowhere and died after like 5 panels lol.
Crocodile pwnd them by doing nothing 


Black Leg Sanji said:


> Anyway, is this weeks chapter the last before the hiatus?


Yup.


----------



## Zetta (Dec 4, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Who?


Enel's priest. The one who fucked up the Going Merry, kicked Chopper's ass, beat up Gan Fall and got whooped by Wiper. Clear fodder feats amirite?


> Who?


 CP9 member, was Franky's first real fight, got executed by Lucci. No importance amirite?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 4, 2008)

So? They still died.

If the phrase had been "No main characters dies in OP" however...

Anyway this is off-topic.


----------



## Pitou (Dec 4, 2008)

nyah nero and shura didn`t die


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 4, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Enel's priest. The one who fucked up the Going Merry, kicked Chopper's ass, beat up Gan Fall and got whooped by Wiper. *Clear fodder feats amirite?*
> 
> CP9 member, was Franky's first real fight, got executed by Lucci. *No importance amirite?*


Yes you are 



Black Leg Sanji said:


> So? They still died.
> 
> If the phrase had been "No main characters dies in OP" however...
> 
> Anyway this is off-topic.


Yeah yeah, point taken 
And yes, this is somewhat offtopic, let's keep it OT.

Pokkuru sucks and Pitou is a dude


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 4, 2008)

Pitou a dude 

When was this confirmed 

*havent been following this thread much lately*


----------



## Pitou (Dec 4, 2008)

nyah it wasn`t confirmed but everyone want to stop this discussion, me included


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 4, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Pitou a dude
> 
> When was this confirmed
> 
> *havent been following this thread much lately*


Bleach Hentai


Pitou said:


> nyah it wasn`t confirmed but everyone want to stop this discussion, me included


Stop lying to yourself.


----------



## Zetta (Dec 4, 2008)

Pitou said:


> nyah nero and shura didn`t die







And he's never mentioned again. Only his body is shown briefly during Raigou.


----------



## Pitou (Dec 4, 2008)

I don`t lie to myself nyah

lets talk about neteros nen or something else


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

> you could drop the moon on 'em and they'd still be up and running.



Lol enel and his mini robot army

Anyway how come theres been no sign of a script, only pics? And yes unfortunately last one before Hiatus, heres hoping there a note at the end informing us about when the manga is continued.

And Pitou why do you keep saying "nyah" in your post, your not actually a cat


----------



## Pitou (Dec 4, 2008)

nyah because of my nickname
I think this nyah is authenticially^^


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

So you think your a pussy


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

Double Post so I could get 21,000


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 4, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Double Post so I could get 21,000


----------



## Freija (Dec 4, 2008)

Interesting how I see no conversation about HxH going on.


----------



## Pitou (Dec 4, 2008)

nyah lets talk about HxH
I hope the new chapter will be released tomorrow


----------



## Freija (Dec 4, 2008)

Doubtful -_-;


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 4, 2008)

Reported for spamming

Pokkuru > you


----------



## Pitou (Dec 4, 2008)

nyah
I love gon x killua shonen-ai


----------



## Medusa (Dec 4, 2008)

me2 gon x killua is my favorite pairing yeshum its canon


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 4, 2008)

i didnt just see what i thought i saw 

this last chapter... will it go off with a bang, or is it just gonna disappoint... i'd like to see more netero and king... altho, from the looks of things... its either gonna go over to shoot/palm/fodder char... or it could even miraculously head bk to gon


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

Lets please get back on topic, As I said noone discussed the situation about Meruem turning in to a preservationist

As for the last chapter since everyone seems to be complaining, how would you have done it? And everyone having an orgy doesn't count.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 4, 2008)

i myself enjoyed the last chap, especially since it showed that they werent a match for yupi after all


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

> it showed that they werent a match for yupi after all



Not really it just showed us that Meleron is brainless and Knuckle values Morau's life more than his own, which is touching, and not he dirty kind


----------



## Fran (Dec 4, 2008)

I lolled, so hard 

The last chapter was okay. I quite like Yupi, but meh, it's been so, so long...


I really want to see more Mereum and Netero. That last move Netero pulled off was incredible[art was epic too]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

Why is gon's shirt off?!!! 



> The last chapter was okay. I quite like Yupi, but meh, it's been so, so long...



Same as I feel, Togashi stated that "time for the best to die" 10 chaps ago and he's still alive


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 4, 2008)

Why the fuck is there being yaoi posted in mah HxH-thread?! 
That fuckin neg-worthy.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

Even though I actually like Yaoi I still think its really unneeded, and atleast use spoiler tags people. 

Anyway KLown what did you think of last chap? If you didn't like it what would you have wanted to happen?


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 4, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Anyway KLown what did you think of last chap? If you didn't like it what would you have wanted to happen?


I think it was good, not really as epic as some people in here claim it to be, but still enjoyable.
Knuckle was a dumbass though, saving Morau means he pretty much fucked everyone else over, ironicly including himself and Morau.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey there 

So one more chapter before the break huh 

Looks like the hunters have no hope ... will be interesting to see how this arc finishes 

when it finishes


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

My Sig was originally gonna have the line, "To save my nakama, I shall sacrifice the world", which I think really just echoes this arc. 

But I mean really if you think about it he didn't have much time to make a descision, it was splitsecond and seeing Morau in so much pain, it would have been victory on the corpse of his friends, I think he made the right descision, tho I still want Yuppi to die horribly!!!


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 4, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Hey there
> 
> So one more chapter before the break huh
> 
> ...


Zup Shanks, where've you been hiding dude?


Ennoea said:


> My Sig was originally gonna have the line, "To save my nakama, I shall sacrifice the world", which I think really just echoes this arc.
> 
> But I mean really if you think about it he didn't have much time to make a descision, it was splitsecond and seeing Morau in so much pain, it would have been victory on the corpse of his friends, I think he made the right descision, tho I still want Yuppi to die horribly!!!


Even though i don't know what'll happen he took one hell of a risk doing what he did, i don't think he'll feel so good if someone else is gonna have to die due to this, or if the assasination of the King fails just cuz of what he did.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

> Even though i don't know what'll happen he took one hell of a risk doing what he did, i don't think he'll feel so good if someone else is gonna have to die due to this, or if the assasination of the King fails just cuz of what he did.



But can Yuppi even detect the King, he'll never find the King in time. He's gonna go straight to Pitou probably, as if that situation wasn't bad enough as it is. Heres hoping Silva falls from the sky and one shots Yuppi


----------



## Pitou (Dec 4, 2008)

nyah I really think this arc will be finished by the next 10 chapters
there is only king vs netero while the RG heading to the king
and palm,octosquid and novu


----------



## Xell (Dec 4, 2008)

I find it awesome how Netero appears to have a stand.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah, I noticed that as well. The art even looks a bit reminiscent of JJBA.


----------



## Freija (Dec 4, 2008)

It does not look like JJBA


----------



## Danchou (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes it does.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

Im just glad its not a bunch of scribbles.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 4, 2008)

you people
are you talking about spoilers 

i am closing my eyes
damn it but i know that netero will be in this chapter


----------



## Xell (Dec 4, 2008)

Well maybe Togashi has been taking some inspiration from Araki.

Take this for instance..:



Then look at this..:



And as a bonus..:


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 4, 2008)

togashi is teh man 



those pic DBZ and JJBA look really simillar


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

Thats more of a "im gonna kill you" pose, I wouldn't say its anything specific enough.


----------



## Freija (Dec 4, 2008)

Lol, Togashi does it again.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 4, 2008)

in HxH it was kill me instead 

HxH is different


----------



## Freija (Dec 4, 2008)

Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

Its not exactly a copy, its a pose, someone had to come up with it......


----------



## Pitou (Dec 4, 2008)

> in HxH it was kill me instead
> HxH is different


ha thats really funny^^
nyah I couldn`t wait so I looked at the spoilers
this chapter will be amazing


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 4, 2008)

DBZ > all .


----------



## Antonio Vivaldi (Dec 4, 2008)

So either specialization or Materialization. I'm hoping for the latter because I'm tired of all the H@X specialization abilities that could have been materialization anyway like Kuroro's skill hunter.

Netero seems to be able to materialize a giant Buddha that can attack really fast and possibly has other abilities.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

> DBZ > all



Pussy>DBZ



Netero is Materialization.


----------



## Antonio Vivaldi (Dec 4, 2008)

So either specialization or Materialization. I'm hoping for the latter because I'm tired of all the H@X specialization abilities that could have been materialization anyway like Kuroro's skill hunter.

Netero seems to be able to materialize a giant Buddha that can attack really fast and possibly has other abilities.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 4, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Keep telling yourself that.



officially  you are hater now
right freija 

i hope you return back to liking hxh again


----------



## Freija (Dec 4, 2008)

Can't see that happening with these disappointments.


----------



## Pitou (Dec 4, 2008)

they said that the specialization often turns into materialization or manipulation after birth
but I don`t think its emission nen


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 4, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Can't see that happening with these disappointments.



actually everyone/most of us are enjoying it

lol you even said that this arc is the best one 

it is just you are hating on it 

anyway,what is your favourite manga right now?


----------



## Pitou (Dec 4, 2008)

nyah your right
I love this arc too
more than every other arc and manga


----------



## Xell (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't mind Hunter x Hunter at the moment. Hell, Chapter 286 was actually a very good chapter whilst everything else seems rather average at the moment. At least something is happening every chapter. SLOWLY BUT SURELY. 

Still, it's not worse than Naruto or Bleach


----------



## Freija (Dec 4, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> actually everyone/most of us are enjoying it
> 
> lol you even said that this arc is the best one
> 
> ...



I said it was between this one and York Shin, however the arc is good. These chapters aren't.


----------



## Pitou (Dec 4, 2008)

I think these chapters are the best of this arc (except the king playing gungi with the snotgirl)


----------



## Xell (Dec 4, 2008)

Pitou said:


> I think these chapters are the best of this arc (except the king playing gungi with the snotgirl)



Really? Out of curiosity, why do you think these chapters are the best?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 4, 2008)

hxh is teh best

actually the king playing gungi with the snotgirl is one of the best moments in this arc

it showed how great the king as villian was ,his character development during the game was a masterpiece

and this new chapters are awesome


----------



## Freija (Dec 4, 2008)

How are they awesome ? He ruined a 40 chapter build-up in one chapter.


----------



## Xell (Dec 4, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> hxh is teh best
> 
> actually the king playing gungi with the snotgirl is one of the best moments in this arc
> 
> ...



Signed.

There was also Killua finally overcoming his fears of fighting a stronger opponent than himself. 

These chapters are okay to me, but best in the arc? I really don't think so.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 4, 2008)

Killua said:


> KINDLY GTFO
> 
> However, if it's Nefelfaggy, then yes.





At least she's not a wussy who got killed and eaten.

And she looks good too, something Pokku can't say neither!




hgfdsahjkl said:


> i am closing my eyes
> but are we talking about spoilers
> if so
> please evry tiny part in a spoiler tag



Yes, close those innocent eyes of yours, quickly!



Mattaru said:


> If...
> 
> If Togashi was Kubo, then out of sheer fanservice, he would bite back his words and give Pitou a sex change.
> 
> ...



You almost made me wish Tagoshi was Kubo! :amazed

Almost...



KLoWn said:


> Yes you are
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah, point taken
> ...



And there we go again!



Pitou said:


> nyah because of my nickname
> I think this nyah is authenticially



I think it's pretty cute.

Ofcourse, maybe I think that because Pitou says it too. 



Ennoea said:


> So you think your a pussy



shhhtt! Maybe (s)he is!....



Amamiya said:


> Interesting how I see no conversation about HxH going on.



Pitou is hxh. So is Pokku.



Medusa said:


> insert KilluaxGon pic here (Hey, I got a pic-limitation and I'm over it, so I'm editing it!)



 OMFG! Medusa, that's so...well, cute, actually!  Artish-wise, it's pretty well done for fanart, though I think he should have used another type of pen for drawing the bodies. (Now that I've seen bakuman, I think I'm an expert on it )

If you posted that on nexgear, all hell would have broken loose! But here I don't think anyone will complain (Edit: except some hxh fans who are a bit homophobic or short on humour).

Speaking of which; I once jokingly said Killua and Gon were lovers. Someone took it seriously, and started badmouthing me, so I went and searched for some explicit KilluaxGon fanart and offered that as 'proof'! LOL 



Pitou said:


> nyah
> I love gon x killua shonen-ai



Rather shotacon-ai. Or is that only with an adult character? hmm, wondering though; if it was Kalluto instead of Killua, would it then be lollicon?



Ennoea said:


> Lets please get back on topic, As I said noone discussed the situation about Meruem turning in to a *pervertionist*
> 
> As for the last chapter since everyone seems to be complaining, how would you have done it? And everyone having an orgy doesn't count.



Well, first Gon would start with Pitou, then Killua would join in to give some electricity to the threesome, and then Old Pervert Nereto would use all his hands of his hatsu to....oh, wait...you said *no* orgies...



KLoWn said:


> Why the fuck is there being yaoi posted in mah HxH-thread?!
> That fuckin neg-worthy.



Look at it as the wet dream of Hisoka, and remember how cool Hisoka is, and you'll get over it! 



Ennoea said:


> Even though I actually like Yaoi I still think its really unneeded, and atleast use spoiler tags people.



C'mon, it was ok; nothing TOO naughty, and pretty funny, actually. Spoiler would have been good to reduce the framesize, though.



Ennoea said:


> But can Yuppi even detect the King, he'll never find the King in time. He's gonna go straight to Pitou probably, as if that situation wasn't bad enough as it is. Heres hoping Silva falls from the sky and one shots Yuppi




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ermmm...yes, he did exactly that. It shows in the new pics, I thought?




In any case, Poofu will be there pretty soon. (IF Pitou actually send him in the right direction! Anyone thought of the possibility she might have deliberatily misled Poofu, out of fear he would mess things up?)

ok, bit of a long shot, but still...



hgfdsahjkl said:


> officially  you are hater now
> right freija



I don't understand why haters can't be more tolerant towards Togashi and people in general...

Let's kill those haters!! Let's kill them all!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 4, 2008)

ah i discussed why they are awesome alot before 

tell me you r favourite right now freija


----------



## Pitou (Dec 4, 2008)

there are so many emotions in this one chapter of failure
also I think the chapters with pufu are great, this beelzebub ability is so cute
and the fight with the king starts
I think this is enough nyah


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

> (except the king playing gungi with the snotgirl)



Really? Those two chapters were a highlight for me.

Anyway please guys calm with the "HxH is teh awesome" comments, we don't need it everytime, it feel like your trying too hard.


> He ruined a 40 chapter build-up in one chapter.



It was a bit anti-climatic but we don't know if the confrontation is completely over, the way I see it Togashi could have ended this fight easily within the last chapter but he didn't and I feel there must be a reason, I just think we should be patient for now and decide later if it was a good or bad idea. I think Freija is still scarred from the YYH ending.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote me now : HxH is getting better, imo. All wee need is another wtf scene like this:


----------



## Freija (Dec 4, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ah i discussed why they are awesome alot before
> 
> tell me you r favourite right now freija


hmmm, One Piece is currently #1


Ennoea said:


> It was a bit anti-climatic but we don't know if the confrontation is completely over, the way I see it Togashi could have ended this fight easily within the last chapter but he didn't and I feel there must be a reason, I just think we should be patient for now and decide later if it was a good or bad idea. I think Freija is still scarred from the YYH ending.



As I see it, Togashi pretty much secured the chairman's death, not to mention that the rest of them die due to the fact that everyone lost their fights. And Gon's haven't even started.


And obviously I'm fucking scarred from YYH, who isn't ?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

> And Gon's haven't even started.



If theres no confrontation against Pitou then I'll be pissed. As for the rest of the fights, hmm I guess for now its a little disheartening that none of the fights have been won, (oh wait OctoSolid won his confrontation) but I'll keep my criticisms to myself until the arc ends. 

But I really do want an all out victory, no panel of the King walking in to a forest in the end and disappearing forever or something like that, even a kamikaze attack by Netero will do


> And obviously I'm fucking scarred from YYH, who isn't ?



To all those that haven't read YYh, the ending went a little like this:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Iris (Dec 4, 2008)

No1 will be able to stop the tide of upcoming beauty


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 4, 2008)

kuroro will be getting some of that


----------



## Iris (Dec 4, 2008)

Kururo can't stop it, not even the king can.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

I'l laugh my ass of if Kuroro has renounced his evil ways and turned good, and so refuses to fight Hisoka.


----------



## coreysMonster (Dec 4, 2008)

he wont. 

togashi knows that if he pulls off a sissy stunt like that I'm coming for him. 

also, what is this I hear about a new hiatus being announced???


----------



## Iris (Dec 4, 2008)

Once Hisoka finds out that Kuroro removed the J. Chain, he'll fight him regardless, wether Kuroro refuses or not, it'll be either fight or death


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

> what is this I hear about a new hiatus being announced



The lazy twit announced it before he'd even continued with the series, but hopefully there will be a note at the end of this weeks chapter. Im hoping for a ten week break.


----------



## Pitou (Dec 4, 2008)

I?ll hate togashi if the king survive
he must die it 
there isn`t any other way to finish this arc
and then we`ll see hisoka vs kuroro


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 4, 2008)

I heard March would when he would be releasing chaps again.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 4, 2008)

It must take awhile for the J-chain to be removed. Kuroro has a new ability


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

The manga returned on Mar 3 last time so that would be the guess, but Im hoping for End of Jan/start of Feb.


----------



## Pitou (Dec 4, 2008)

yeah this could be the case because the last  HxH hiatus began on december and the series started again on march 
nyah this was last year
but in the new chapter we will know it


----------



## coreysMonster (Dec 4, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> The lazy twit announced it before he'd even continued with the series, but hopefully there will be a note at the end of this weeks chapter. Im hoping for a ten week break.






goddamit lazy bastard!


----------



## Pitou (Dec 4, 2008)

nyah 
waiting is also fun^^


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

> waiting is also fun



Maybe for death but not a weekley series thats on Hitaus for most of the year.


----------



## Pitou (Dec 4, 2008)

good things need their time
togashi is lazy but HxH is a masterpiece


----------



## coreysMonster (Dec 4, 2008)

*sobs*

I think I'm just going to not check on HxH for 2 years. 
then i might even have 10 chapters to read!


EDIT: 





Pitou said:


> good things need their time
> togashi is lazy but HxH is a masterpiece



oh hey, a fellow german

*waves*


----------



## Pitou (Dec 4, 2008)

nyah I don`t think so
but do as you wish 
if you think HxH isn`t worth to wait for it, you won`t need to check it


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 4, 2008)

Pitou said:


> nyah
> waiting is also fun^^


You on drugs?


----------



## Proxy (Dec 4, 2008)

There's only so long you can put up with a hiatus. Continuous hiatus' isn't fun in the least.


----------



## Pitou (Dec 4, 2008)

nyah ok the hiatus is so long
I`ll be waiting

what do you think of my new avatar?


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 4, 2008)

Pitou said:


> what do you think of my new avatar?


Too small, i can't see the hell is going on.


----------



## krizma (Dec 4, 2008)

I would be happy with hxh resuming in march. Knowing togashi, he could just as well continue in March 2010...

As for the avatar, it's too small.


----------



## Pitou (Dec 4, 2008)

nyah I try another picture


----------



## HxH 94 (Dec 4, 2008)

Pitou said:


> nyah
> waiting is also fun^^



ehmm,no it isn`t -.-
without this forum it wouldn`t even be bearable 



Iris said:


> Once Hisoka finds out that Kuroro removed the J. Chain, he'll fight him regardless, wether Kuroro refuses or not, it'll be either fight or death



yeah,hisoka vs. kuroro will definetly happen


----------



## coreysMonster (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm going to wait for HxH as long as seymour the dog waited for fry.



until I'm old and dead


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

Well we have plenty of series to occupy our time until HxH returns again.


----------



## coreysMonster (Dec 4, 2008)

....like?


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 4, 2008)

coreysMonster said:


> ....like?


Like Donald Duck.
Man, that's one crazy-ass bird 

Seinen at it's best.


----------



## Iris (Dec 4, 2008)

coreysMonster said:


> ....like?



I don't know...One Piece?


----------



## Teach (Dec 4, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> To all those that haven't read YYh, the ending went a little like this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



What happened?


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 4, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> What happened?


I never read to the end of YYH, but apparently he just skipped like everything that was going on and ended it with some chapter explaining what had happened, like an epilouge or something.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 4, 2008)

One Piece is a given. I dont read more then 4 weekly series atm (All from SJ) so i couldnt recommend all that much :/

@Iris: I have seen you posting in the OBD  (One Piece supporter and all )

Where did you get your nick from btw, the character in your set?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 4, 2008)

lol togashi pissing his fans off since forever


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

> What happened?



He fucked his fans over thats what. Why no script? Where did Kewl get it from? I could translate it using Google


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 4, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> One Piece is a given. I dont read more then 4 weekly series atm (All from SJ) so i couldnt recommend all that much :/


i follow about 20+ series that are ongoing... but thats 'cos i dont watch anime anymore...

hxh can have no substitute, since hxh is and only will be HXH


----------



## Grandia (Dec 4, 2008)

im on chapter 185, how long does these sketches go on for lol?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 4, 2008)

Grandia said:


> im on chapter 185, how long does these sketches go on for lol?



say it hisoka > kuroro 

i think it goes for a while


----------



## Grandia (Dec 4, 2008)

oh its fine now nvm ch 189


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 4, 2008)

damn it say it


----------



## Grandia (Dec 4, 2008)

hisoka = kuroro


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 4, 2008)

first time i hear that

well since you said hisoka first i will take it as hisoka > kuroro


----------



## Pussy Monster (Dec 4, 2008)

Are there any spoiler? Haven't seen any. 

And does the manga go on Haitus again after this chapter?


----------



## Pitou (Dec 5, 2008)

nyah the manga go on hiatus after this chapter

I read the older chapter on mangashare


----------



## Freija (Dec 5, 2008)

Bah, another great cliffhanger before the hiatus, die Togashi.


----------



## krizma (Dec 5, 2008)

Grandia said:


> im on chapter 185, how long does these sketches go on for lol?



Go read the volume releases and you will have fine art that gets better from volume to volume.


----------



## Monna (Dec 5, 2008)

I never really got into IRC or #lurk. It'd be awesome if you could upload them.


----------



## Freija (Dec 5, 2008)

Krizma, the chapter 185 and so, pre ant arc, there only exists one version.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 5, 2008)

The Irc+#lurk combo is 

You will have to go on nexgear for HxH though (Think thats where i got em), there are only raws on lurk


----------



## krizma (Dec 5, 2008)

Alright I'll upload it, it should be done in like an hour or so.

And before the ant arc (before volume 18) there were no sketches and scribbling.


----------



## Iris (Dec 5, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> @Iris: I have seen you posting in the OBD  (One Piece supporter and all )



Well, I'm kind of an old obd'er and don't get me wrong, it's not that I'm biased toward OP or anything, Narutards and Bleachtards just don't seem to understand the powergap between those verses, so I have to jump in sometime

*okay, I'm an OPtard* loooooool.



Black Leg Sanji said:


> Where did you get your nick from btw, the character in your set?



The char in my set is from Gits (Ghost in the Shell) SAC. So that's Motoko Kusanagi, unless you meant the lady of death in the spoiler? 

Anyhow, my nick is coming from an old RPG game, called Lufia. There was this lady called Iris, popping up out of nowhere every now and then throught the storyline helping you out and such, but in the end you realize that she isn't just "some lady"


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2008)

scan i want ch.290 scan 

waiting 

lol i thought that was the 300 chapter 
we still are not there yet


----------



## Pitou (Dec 5, 2008)

read the chapters on mangashare

nyah the new OP was cool but I think HxH will be better


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 5, 2008)

All I can say is

LOL TOGASHI


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 5, 2008)

*@Killua*
You seen REegeneration? It's shit.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 5, 2008)

It's fanservice. G-virus IN YOUR MUMZ


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 5, 2008)

Killua said:


> It's fanservice. G-virus IN YOUR MUMZ


It fuckin lacked zombies, they only appeared at the airport in the beginning, after that it was only a bunch of bleh, that's not fanservice imo 

Sucky CG
Sucky plot
Sucky Voice-actors
Sucky dialouge
Leon looked funny (in a sucky way)

and it fuckin lacked Wesker!


----------



## Pitou (Dec 5, 2008)

nyah now I`ve an better avatar
what do you think?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 5, 2008)

You dissin' Alyson Court? The ALL-TIME voice of Claire? 

BIRKIN CAMEO

BEST PART


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 5, 2008)

Killua said:


> BIRKIN CAMEO
> 
> BEST PART


Lol yeah, those were some awesome 3 seconds of Birkin's shoulder eye lol


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 5, 2008)

Iris said:


> Well, I'm kind of an old obd'er and don't get me wrong, it's not that I'm biased toward OP or anything, Narutards and Bleachtards just don't seem to understand the powergap between those verses, so I have to jump in sometime
> 
> *okay, I'm an OPtard* loooooool.



There is no harm in that you admitted it. I was deemed one of the seven Wanklords, so i am probably a notch above you in tardism 




> The char in my set is from Gits (Ghost in the Shell) SAC. So that's Motoko Kusanagi, unless you meant the lady of death in the spoiler?
> 
> Anyhow, my nick is coming from an old RPG game, called Lufia. There was this lady called Iris, popping up out of nowhere every now and then throught the storyline helping you out and such, but in the end you realize that she isn't just "some lady"



I see


----------



## Pitou (Dec 5, 2008)

really
I`m so happy


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 5, 2008)

almost there


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 5, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Lol yeah, those were some awesome 3 seconds of Birkin's shoulder eye lol



And from the back.

Jesus christ best scene no doubt.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi 2 all. Not sure if it's already posted, but here's our last chapter for the next few months. Best enjoy it. 

HxH 290 by mee to ichi


----------



## Pitou (Dec 5, 2008)

nyah 
really amazing
but it looks like netero doesn`t have a chance of winning


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 5, 2008)

"Starting from next issue, this series will be on hiatus. We hope you understand. We will let you know as soon as the continuation is scheduled"


----------



## Weedy (Dec 5, 2008)

*IM DONE WITH HUNTERXHUNTER!*

ON HIATIS AGAIN!!!! I REFUSE TO READ THIS AGAIN UNTIL ITS FINISHED

FUCK HUNTER HUNTERmadmad


... I feel a lil better now...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2008)

togashi


----------



## Zaru (Dec 5, 2008)

He releases enough chapters for a volume and then goes back to fapping, WoW and banging his wife.

The lifestyle of an asshole.


----------



## HxH 94 (Dec 5, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Hi 2 all. Not sure if it's already posted, but here's our last chapter for the next few months. Best enjoy it.
> 
> HxH 290 by mee to ichi



yay,thanks ^^




Killua said:


> "Starting from next issue, this series will be on hiatus. We hope you understand. We will let you know as soon as the continuation is scheduled"



-.- sounds familiar 

HIATUS IS A GOOD THING -.-


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 5, 2008)

HxH 94 said:


> HIATUS IS A GOOD THING -.-


Go away.**


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 5, 2008)

Please refrain from making sexual references until you take down your set. I like my sanity.


----------



## HxH 94 (Dec 5, 2008)

as you wish


----------



## uchiha-alia (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey there guys 
 im just about to read what will be the last chapter for a good while , hope its good, will post opinions in a bit.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2008)

hi alia 

i like that netero wants to fight but the king is overpowered

but since netero isnt afraid i think he sees that he is able to fight him

art for netero was epic i tell ya togashi loves to draw the old geezer


----------



## uchiha-alia (Dec 5, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi

 lol togashi 

 well how much I sympathise with you depends on how long youve been reading the series, seriously, if this is your first hiatus, then you either arent big enough a fan to take the wait, or just need to get used to it. If you were there at the two-year wait, then you should already be used to this sort of thing.

 togashi has thought out EXACTLY how he wants our agony to be


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2008)

prediction

netero will get his ass kicked

but i really want him to but a limit to the king over power


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2008)

it is here in the same page


----------



## fxu (Dec 5, 2008)

I didn't read these last 10 chapters...

Not enough motivation... but I think I might, slowly...


----------



## Batman (Dec 5, 2008)

LoL, I knew there would be a post like this here today.


----------



## Malumultimus (Dec 5, 2008)

We knew it was going on hiatus after this chapter. A little late to be bitching.


----------



## Countach (Dec 5, 2008)

its on hiatus again


----------



## Power16 (Dec 5, 2008)

I guess this will play in Netero's favor(aka King holding black not slaughtering his ass) as the King is only coming at him with the intention of making him admit defeat while Netero is going for the kill.

Pufu and Yupi, whats going to happen with those two? And now basically everyone will be heading towards Gon.

Lol, at Morau giving Knuckles the finger.

Oh and can't forget this, fuck Togashi blah blah hate you blah blah fucking hiatus blah blah the only reason i'm still following HxH now is for King vs Netero. If HxH is still on and this hiatus shit is still going on after King's fight is over i'm dropping and this time i'm quite 'cereal'.


----------



## Monna (Dec 5, 2008)

Zaru, your fucking set made me choke on my drink.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2008)

> Lol, at Morau giving Knuckles the finger




didnt notice that at first



> guess this will play in Netero's favor(aka King holding black not slaughtering his ass) as the King is only coming at him with the intention of making him admit defeat while Netero is going for the kill



until now netero is a joke 

he got two clear hits and wasnt able to cause damage
also his attack did nothing to pitou


----------



## Fran (Dec 5, 2008)

That set is ridiculous 

~ Hiatus again. And Togashi knows, and his publisher knows, when he starts releasing again, you'll be back.


----------



## Fran (Dec 5, 2008)

Fucking amazing chapter.
Netero was kinda disappointing.
As I guessed, the King's unscathed, and starts boasting. Geez, louise.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 5, 2008)

at the end

'we hope you understand'

yes we understand togashi is a lazy cunt


----------



## fxu (Dec 5, 2008)

"we hope you understand"

No, no we don't. The manga is in an all-time high, the king's fight, and it goes in a hiatus, makes you lose all momentum, pisses you off, and you wish that HxH would be done for good so you can stop this heartache.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2008)

yeah does he really want to piss us off


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 5, 2008)

i blame world of warcraft


----------



## Monna (Dec 5, 2008)

Damn, I really wanted to see a sample of the King's powers before the hiatus. I feel unsatisfied.

Does Togashi seriously play WoW?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2008)

it seems this attacks of netero are fast but not that strong

he better amaze me next time 

anyway the excited face he made makes me think he will be able to put a fight

oh also did you see how the name came in to play (something from the start of this arc) for the people who thought togashi didnt have a plan


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 5, 2008)

I could care less about HXH, but I envy his lifestyle.  I need a wife and a comic to write.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 5, 2008)

It's not that Netero's nen is weak, just that the King is ridiculous.  A flick of his tail seemed to hurt Pitou more than that blast Netero did.

That was easily the best chapter since the break though.  I love how all the Ants are developing.  I almost wonder if there isn't a way to end all this without killing them.  

Damn shame that the best current shounen is on hiatus again...At least One Piece is about to get epic.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2008)

oh when the king did that to pitou he wanted to kill him/her 
i think he put alot of effort into it


----------



## Parallax (Dec 5, 2008)

Quit your bitching.


----------



## Kiyoshi (Dec 5, 2008)

Actually, thanks for mentioning the "enough to make a volume" and then hiatus.  It reminded me of something.

"activate"

"activate"

"activate"

There was a terrible decline once in Togashi's art, illness he said.  I had forgotten this period entirely because these last few hiatus bound bunches of chapters were so high in quality compared to then.

It might just be because of age/illness it now takes this whole hiatus period to keep the comic to quality drawing, and he does volumes at a time to be safe.

Otherwise it might be either that quality again or a chapter a month.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 5, 2008)

Well he was trying to knock him far enough away to not be a threat to their plans so thats fairly serious.

How long did the last hiatus last out of morbid curiosity?


----------



## NeBy (Dec 5, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> it is here in the same page



For once that I didn't feel like reading all the posts since last time I posted... :S

Well, anyway, guess it's good news...


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 5, 2008)

Roughly 5 months.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Well he was trying to knock him far enough away to not be a threat to their plans so thats fairly serious.
> 
> How long did the last hiatus last out of morbid curiosity?



he said i wanted to kill you as i remember


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm with u man




Until the next chapter comes out


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 5, 2008)

Zaru said:


> He releases enough chapters for a volume and then goes back to fapping, WoW and banging his wife.
> 
> The lifestyle of an asshole.



Or the lifestyle of a genius?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 5, 2008)

Im thinking March is when Hunter comes back


----------



## Monna (Dec 5, 2008)

Thats so far away. I hope I don't look as old as Kovu by the time the new chapter comes out.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 5, 2008)

I think people overlooked Novu's little bit of talk




theres more to this fight than the fight much much more, misdirection is key besides this is Hunter X Hunter, going in to fight an enemy you'd been told outclasses you

then you outplan him


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2008)

lol
really some one need to make a motivation pic about togashi

and write something like togashi pissing off his fans since forever or something


----------



## Batman (Dec 5, 2008)

Killua said:


> Or the lifestyle of a genius?



Can't he be both?


----------



## Danchou (Dec 5, 2008)

As usual Togashi delivers.

Seems like Knuckle is going to deal with Pufu, the clone. I wonder how that'll play out. It's basically pointless since Novu says the Royal Guards can't reach the King in time anyway.

Netero keeps attacking, but as expected the King was basically unharmed by his attacks. At this rate it truly is a foregone conclusion. Well at least the King is starting to take this serious.

So far it's mostly been a teaser 'fight'. The next batch of chapters should be a blast, but the wait is bloody frustrating.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2008)

> So far it's mostly been a teaser 'fight'. The next batch of chapters should be a blast, but the wait is bloody frustrating.



what if the break turned to be a new two years


----------



## Outlandish (Dec 5, 2008)

already =[ i only started reading it again last week lmao


----------



## NeBy (Dec 5, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what if the break turned to be a new two years



Yeah, thnks for helping to keep our spirit up! 



Taleran said:


> I think people overlooked Novu's little bit of talk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmpf...but what plan would win against the king? Neteros hatsu only managed to leave some bruises and dirt on his body.

Maybe they'll drop an atomic bomb on Mereum, offering Netero up at the same time?


----------



## Proxy (Dec 5, 2008)

Nothing seems to work. A nuke would be a sight to see, but it'll probably wouldn't work. Meryem looked kick ass pushing back Netero's move.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2008)

so the original plan was to take the king to that place

so how was they going to do it if he didnt offer to go to another place ?


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 5, 2008)

Why did they merge that whine-thread with our awesome thread?


----------



## Danchou (Dec 5, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what if the break turned to be a new two years


Then it's time we pay our friend in Japan a little visit.


----------



## Monna (Dec 5, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Then it's time we pay our friend in Japan a little visit.


lol, we'd all meet up in real life and storm the Togashi estate.


----------



## krizma (Dec 5, 2008)

Great last chapter. I don't think Netero is that weak.
Maybe Netero is all nen types at one, like spezialisation. That'd kick ass. (After all, he had an emission attack in ch. 264, behaves like reinforcement, and now has 2 kick-ass Materialization attacks.)
I'm waiting for the panel where Netero attacks with all the 25 (Yes, I counted them) palms.

So maybe Netero will lose this fight, but IMO he will be a worthy opponent for the king. I think he still has something up on his sleves, I can feel it


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Dec 5, 2008)

wow great chapter i wonder what exactly is going to work against the king since well the guys is crazy powerful,plus neteros sudden change of expression was just awesome.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2008)

yeah he lost the calm face cool



> so the original plan was to take the king to that place
> 
> so how was they going to do it if he didnt offer to go to another place ?



answer me


----------



## NeBy (Dec 5, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah he lost the calm face cool
> 
> 
> 
> answer me



By force!


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 5, 2008)

damn the hiatus, and after those epic expressions on netero's face too...  togashi mind f's ya and then leaves u on a cliffy!


----------



## HxH 94 (Dec 5, 2008)

chapter was awesome 
Novu looks totally fucked up  i thought he would beat his psychotic fear,but that wouldn`t be very togashish,i guess


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 5, 2008)

Now that the fillers are past us, let's discuss Pokkuru.

I strongly believe Pokkuru is what will eventually stop Meruem. No kidding.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2008)

killua 

now every time i saw your name i cant stop laughting 

what about changing your name to pokkuru or do you see that as fail


----------



## Antonio Vivaldi (Dec 5, 2008)

krizma said:


> Great last chapter. I don't think Netero is that weak.
> Maybe Netero is all nen types at one, like spezialisation. That'd kick ass. (After all, he had an emission attack in ch. 264, behaves like reinforcement, and now has 2 kick-ass Materialization attacks.)
> I'm waiting for the panel where Netero attacks with all the 25 (Yes, I counted them) palms.
> 
> So maybe Netero will lose this fight, but IMO he will be a worthy opponent for the king. I think he still has something up on his sleves, I can feel it



I don't think that was an emmision attack, I believe it was the same attack we just didn't see the materialized doll because it was too fast. Remember, he did all those moves that he always does with his hand, and the attack came out of nowhere, which is inline with this Doll because her attacks come from many different places. 

I'm wondering though, what is the other materialization attack you are referring too?

I really do hope he's just materialization. I want to see a top tier use a standard type to 100% of its power rather than have bunch of types and broken ass techniques. I want to see what a gazillion years of training one technique does for it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2008)

Ugh No Pokkuru, never!!!!

Anyway good chapter, and seriously wtf is with Knuckle? After the whole getting his ass handed to himself by Yuppi he still wants to fight a guard? How long till he chickens out again, fuckwit. 

And Pufu's body is still with Gon isn't it? I expect Killua to fry his ass when he gets there. Who knows whats gonna happen with that situation tho, Togashi makes things hard to predict. And I doubt Knuckle will reach Gon, I think he's gonna run in to Birzef and the other ants, possibly taking his anger out on Werefin and the fat pregnant ant, and hopefully Palm finally making an appearance.

As for the King, seriously WTF, talk about overpowering, nothing can defeat him, can you just imagine if he was still a psycho? He would have ripped Netero in to pieces

As of right now this is the best Netero can expect, the King refusing to kill (lol Kenshin) worked out for the best. Lets look at the facts, the only one that is a serious threat is the King, and the association want him eradicated so they sent Netero. But seems like Novu is hinting at serious back up for him, and I have a nigling feeling that it might just be F-16s and an atomic bomb.

My prediction for this fight, King kills Netero, is chased by F-16s, he goes back to the palace and takes Komugi, he then runs around the NGL causing havoc and evetually climbs Empire state building with her. F-16s shoot him down and the the end reads "Its the Beauty that killed the Beast", but then they look at Komugi and change the title to the Moron killed the BEast

I think I might be a bit drunk.......


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 5, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> killua
> 
> now every time i saw your name i cant stop laughting
> 
> what about changing your name to pokkuru or do you see that as fail



Pokkuru is divine. I am not divine. Therefore, I am not worthy.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2008)

I watched Resident Evil: Degeneration, it sucked.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 5, 2008)

G-virus > everything


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2008)

> change the title to the Moron killed the BEast





this thread has so many guys who makes me laugh


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 5, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I watched Resident Evil: Degeneration, it sucked.


Told ya


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2008)

Someone tell my brother, he faps over the damn series, tho he was heart broken And seriosuly whats with the lame Cgi?

Btw anyone here watched the Ouran anime? Is it as good as the manga?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2008)

i didnt read the manga
but the anime was awesome


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 5, 2008)

Dude, it has the G-virus. It has a Birkin flashback cameo. It has an RE2 flashback

Yeah..... best thing Capcom has done since Code: Veronica X


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 5, 2008)

HIATUS AGAIN? 

I say we go to Japan. Someone has some explaining to do.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 5, 2008)

I say we change this thread's title to "Togashi's at it a again"


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 6, 2008)

^lol, prolly
does he really not plan his stuff out, i mean to me that would be the only reason he takes these breaks, and if he does hes fucked himself
he just made the king a god in the last chapter, he shurges off netoros big attack
-he prolly thought this would be cool, and now hes like, o shit, how the hell do i resolve this arc

^i havent seen all of degeneration yet, but it has leon and claire so it will at least be infinitely better then the jollovich series, and both ouran manga and anime are good


----------



## blazingshadow (Dec 6, 2008)

> he just made the king a god in the last chapter, he shurges off netoros big attack


you expected the attack to do damage? you do remember that netero doesn't even have 1/10th the nen of a royal guard and the king is like 10 times stronger still not counting how many ppl he ate. a simple one hand crushing blow like that obviously wouldn't even scratch his ant armor.

i know this isn't just about power levels but you have to have noticed the huge gap there is between them before this chapter


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 6, 2008)

Oi oi, Netero's not done yet. Kannon has only used 2 hands. That's right, 2 out of who knows how many(didn't bother to count). The more hands he uses, the powerful the attacks will be. 

I'm freaking serious here. 



But damn, we'll have to wait 10 weeks, or more, to find out.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 6, 2008)

Hmmm... seems like Togashi has it planned until the end. He also foresaw the huge part Meruem's name, which we taught is just an indication of the humanization of the King, will play a few volumes back. It should also be the case for recent  events.


----------



## Pitou (Dec 6, 2008)

nyah hiatus
I start re-reading the whole manga
and I´ll watch the anime again


----------



## Danchou (Dec 6, 2008)

chikkychappy said:


> Hmmm... seems like Togashi has it planned until the end. He also foresaw the huge part Meruem's name, which we taught is just an indication of the humanization of the King, will play a few volumes back. It should also be the case for recent  events.


Your sig speaks of the truth.


----------



## krizma (Dec 6, 2008)

Antonio Vivaldi said:


> I'm wondering though, what is the other materialization attack you are referring too?



Well his first attack was the "Ichi No Te" and the second one was "San No Te" (Why san? shouldn't it be ni?)

Of course I didn't mean another materialization ability


----------



## Iris (Dec 6, 2008)

Brilliant chapter is brilliant 

Although it compensated for the frustration of the last chapter, the "new cliffhanger" combined with ANOTHER FREAKING hiatus is just too much


----------



## Fran (Dec 6, 2008)

It seems to me that Netero has lost his cool in the light of the King's power.
Looks like he's fighting a desperate, losing battle, although he did manage to goad the king into a fight.

Like a parent unto a meddling child, he'll be spanked.
I predict Netero's epic death.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Your sig speaks of the truth.



both of you need to reread 
hisoka > all


----------



## Freija (Dec 6, 2008)

Pffft, Danchou > You and Hisoka.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2008)

shut up hater 

togashi > you and your favourite mangaka
HxH > your favourite manga
hisoka>kuroro


----------



## Freija (Dec 6, 2008)

I'd probably kick Togashi's ass, and I'd put my bets on Oda rather than a sick fatso like Togashi

One Piece > HxH

Kuroro > Hisoka.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 6, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> shut up hater
> 
> Arakawa/Buronson/Oda > you and your favourite mangaka
> FMA/FOTS/OP/SE > your favourite manga
> hisoka>kuroro



Fixed


----------



## Freija (Dec 6, 2008)

KURORO > HISOKA DAMMIT!

and FYI my favorite atm is One Piece. Don't get me started on Soul Eater though, it's not as good as you ranked it.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 6, 2008)

Out of the series i have read it actually is


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2008)

> Fixed



you didnt read all of HxH so yours will not be counted 

except on hisoka > kuroro + reps

but SE seriously
 it is good
but saying SE>HxH is fail


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 6, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you didnt read all of HxH so yours will not be counted



So i cant say HxH is awesome? Gotcha.



> but SE seriously
> it is good



Yes.



> but saying SE>HxH is fail



Debatable 

Anyway, SE is in my top 5. I didnt rank HxH because we arent exactly on neutral grounds


----------



## Freija (Dec 6, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Out of the series i have read it actually is



Keep thinking that


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 6, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Keep thinking that



I will until i have caught up with Berserk, GTO, Pluto and Vinland Saga which i would rank above SE from what i have read so far


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2008)

SE is just too meh for me, and I know this goes against my Otaku tendencies but I detest over the top fanservice which put me off SE.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2008)

SE i watch the anime
there isnt much fanservice in it

the anime is *awesome*


----------



## Freija (Dec 6, 2008)

SE is good, but not that good.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 6, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> SE i watch the anime
> there isnt much fanservice in it
> 
> the anime is *awesome*



Indeed 



Amamiya said:


> SE is good



Atleast you admit that, which is a start 



Ennoea said:


> SE is just too meh for me, and I know this goes against my Otaku tendencies but I detest over the top fanservice which put me off SE.



Why you little


----------



## Danchou (Dec 6, 2008)

Soul Eater is all style, little substance. But it's still entertaining.


----------



## Freija (Dec 6, 2008)

I've never said SE is bad.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2008)

i am waiting for the new FMA (didnt read the manga)
Bones did great jop with soul eater

i think FMA will be a great anime

say half of what HxH was


----------



## Pitou (Dec 6, 2008)

nyah HxH is better

but I don`t know
Hisoka>Kuroro?
Kuroro>Hisoka?

I love hisokas voice in the anime and kuroro fight against zaoldyecks was so awesome
nyah its a difficult question


----------



## Danchou (Dec 6, 2008)

It's Kuroro > Hisoka. 

Hisoka needs to show more if he wants to keep up with the high tiers.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> It's Kuroro > Hisoka.
> 
> Hisoka needs to show more if he wants to keep up with the high tiers.



:kuroro

the one who was going to die twice 
i am stating facts

hisoka vs gon
you know hisoka was doing it for the lolz

togashi will hype hisoka by making him kill kuroro

hisoka >kuroro canon


----------



## Malumultimus (Dec 6, 2008)

I love Soul Eater, but I wish the chapters were more fulfilling.

Though that's not as bad as "I wish my mangaka wasn't a lazy fucker" 

Soul Eater's mangaka has a good eye for combat. Despite cliche shounen being all about fighting, most fight scenes are pretty bland. I just always feel like it's missing something. There's not a whole lot of thought put into them and shit's pretty basic. I'm sure a 10-year old could write a good enough fight scene for most shounen series.

But in Soul Eater, I'm actually satisfied and really get a rush from it. They're not so long that I'm begging for the shit to just end, for one. But more than that, the actual fighting is just very captivating. Mifune's fighting style of using a shitload of katana from his pack or spread across the battlefield, Sid chucking his dagger into people's faces and shanking the shit out of them, Giriko's breakdancing-esque fighting style, Kid's martial art style with his guns, crazy Maka kicking Crona's face across the underside of her scythe (wasn't in the anime, sadly - that fight was awesome in the manga)...

EDIT: And I wish they made a good video game - maybe an Action/Adventure/Beat 'Em Up. I'd kick a puppy to play as Kilik.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 6, 2008)

Nah. Hisoka has only fought low level opponents (Gon, Kastro, trick tower fodder guy) personally. The times that he would fight powerful opponents it looked like he was playing out of his league (Netero, Kuroro, the Ryodan) 

He needs this one to save his reputation. And I bet he's going to lose to hype Kuroro. Luckily for you, Kuroro might let him live after he has stolen his ability.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 6, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i am waiting for the new FMA *(didnt read the manga)*
> Bones did great jop with soul eater
> 
> i think FMA will be a great anime




Bolded 

Well, if they do as a good job with the new FMA as they did on SE it will be a very good adapation.

You should still read the manga though.


----------



## Pitou (Dec 6, 2008)

nyah 
hisoka will die and he`ll be happy to lost against his strongest opponent^^


----------



## Danchou (Dec 6, 2008)

^
Right. I think Hisoka vs. Zushi would be a good fight. Hisoka will have to work hard to win!


----------



## Pitou (Dec 6, 2008)

zushi
nyah I forget this character allmost^^


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 6, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Your sig speaks of the truth.



I only speak the truth.  And such truth includes Kuroro>>>>>>Hisoka. 

Kuroro has already made a legend of himself; everyone is after chasing him. He'd go down in history, being the founder of Ryodan and all. Hisoka? Well, he's quite famous in the hunter exam and the celestial tower.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 6, 2008)

Pitou said:


> nyah
> hisoka will die and he`ll be happy to lost against his strongest opponent^^



 hisoka is my favourite character i want him to pwn kuroro so bad but sadly it probably won't happen whatever happens hisoka will always be badass


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2008)

kurono76767 said:


> hisoka is my favourite character i want him to pwn kuroro so bad but sadly it probably won't happen whatever happens hisoka will always be badass



dont say that 

hisoka is so going to kick kuroro's ass


----------



## Proxy (Dec 6, 2008)

chikkychappy said:


> I only speak the truth.  And such truth includes Kuroro>>>>>>Hisoka.
> 
> Kuroro has already made a legend of himself; everyone is after chasing him. He'd go down in history, being the founder of Ryodan and all. Hisoka? *Well, he's quite famous in the hunter exam and the celestial tower.*



Not to mention we can't forget his partner in crime: 
*Spoiler*: __ 





We know he likes unripened fruit 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kuroro > Hisoka :xzaru


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2008)

chikkychappy said:


> I only speak the truth.  And such truth includes Kuroro>>>>>>Hisoka.
> 
> Kuroro has already made a legend of himself; everyone is after chasing him. He'd go down in history, being the founder of Ryodan and all. Hisoka? Well, he's quite famous in the hunter exam and the celestial tower.



time to make kuroro fans see the truth 

lets see the legend that you are talking about
first lol i am hisoka no.1 fan YOu said on nextgear it is either hisoka>kuroro or kuroro<hisoka 

lets see

Gon is the main character of HxH so i think its normal to think hisoka will be the final villian not kurapica's target

1-kuroro was going to be killed by zoyldeck but illumi saved him
2-kuroro was going to be killed by 17 years old kurapica who out smarted him and was saved cuz gon and killua (12 years old each) didnt want their friend to kill
3-kuroro was *defeated* his nen and his gang was taken from him
4-*hisoka*is the one who going to save kuroro
5-hisoka fooled everyone in GR including kuroro

after all that *down playing*do you still think togashi will hype kuroro 

i am sorry the only reason kuroro is alive is luck 
also cuz togashi wants to hype the best of HxH world *the great hisoka*will beat the hell out of him

also i dont know why people dont see that
hisoka is someone who lives to fight he is 28 years old 
1-he refered to kuroro as another toy which means he fought before with other people2-hisoka fights only strong people
from 1 and 2 it is logical to assume that hisoka fought many strong people and still is alive which means he is a top tier

he has no fear of dieing that is why he is waiting for gon and killua to grow to fighh them cuzin this world nothing can stop hisoka

i will take that from togashi (*cuz hisoka understanded he is the strongest*)

eat that kuroro fans


----------



## NeBy (Dec 6, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Soul Eater is all style, little substance. But it's still entertaining.



I sort of agree with that. 

It's a reasonable good shonen, but a bit classical and...well, it's not captivating like hxh is/was. They did put some nice twists in it, and some mystery (Eibon)...but it does miss a bit of depth of story and characters. I do love the 'weirdness' they put in some characters, though, like Kid with his compulsory obsession.

All in all, it's indeed fairly entertaining. Good anime/manga, but not superb.



Reckoner said:


> It's Kuroro > Hisoka.
> 
> Hisoka needs to show more if he wants to keep up with the high tiers.



I sort of agree with that too. 

Hisoka is a cool villain and an awesome character, but, unless he's got some wacko hatsu we don't know about, it's difficult to see how he could win against Kuroro.



Proxy said:


> Not to mention we can't forget his partner in crime:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Ermm...that seems more like lollicon, while Hisoka is more into shotacon.

So (it seems) is Michael, actually.

Anyway, is it official that we'll have to wait for 10 weeks to see the next chapters?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2008)

> 1-kuroro was going to be killed by zoyldeck but illumi saved him
> 2-kuroro was going to be killed by 17 years old kurapica who out smarted him and was saved cuz gon and killua (12 years old each) didnt want their friend to kill
> 3-kuroro was defeated his nen and his gang was taken from him
> 4-hisokais the one who going to save kuroro
> 5-hisoka fooled everyone in GR including kuroro




kuroro looks like a joke after i said that

and you cant deny that kurorotards 



i thinkit is obvious hisoka > kuroro
plus as character there is alot of character like kuroro who are good only at looking cool
but hisoka is special nothing is similar to him

and as i see all of what you say about hisoka are just made up BS :


----------



## Malumultimus (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't think Kuroro looks bad even with all those facts. They're all reasonable from the perspective of someone who's actually reading it. I can see how he may look bad if you're unfamiliar with the series. There's also a lot of details to consider.

Getting captured by Kurapica was the only time I thought he looked bad, but he actually wanted to die (it's not like he was squirming, pleading for his life - he was hoping Pakunoda wouldn't make the deal...but she did) and Kurapica is hax (against Genei Ryodan, anyways).

Though I say it doesn't really make him look bad, it certainly doesn't hype him to be a huge villain like the King. But neither has Hisoka, in my opinion.

It should also be noted that the Genei Ryodan didn't think Hisoka was all that special. He fooled them into thinking he was a member, sure, but that's it. Hisoka's performance against Razor also doesn't hype him that well and the fact that he _wants_ to fight Kuroro proves he's a match for him.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2008)

> Though I say it doesn't really make him look bad, it certainly doesn't hype him to be a huge villain like the King. But neither has Hisoka, in my opinion



that is why i say togashi will hype hisoka by killing kuroro
i dont think after all that togashi will hype kuroro over hisoka

*no way kuroro after being so down played will be hyped over hisoka*
its simple but kurorotards cant see it 

sorry but kuroro finished his role in shinyork lets move into something bigger like hisoka


----------



## NeBy (Dec 6, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> time to make kuroro fans see the truth
> 
> lets see the legend that you are talking about
> first lol i am hisoka no.1 fan YOu said on nextgear it is either hisoka>kuroro or kuroro<hisoka
> ...



It feels a bit strange to take the opposite viewpoint (since I argumented Kuroro couldn't win against the two Zoaldyecks), but still:

1. True, but he was facing two Zoaldyecks, top-tier nen-users and assassins themselves, at the same time. Furthermore, we can deduce, if Kuroro had fought to kill, in a one to one fight, he might be a match for Zeno.
If anything, that is an indication how strong he is.

In comparison, we didn't see Hisoka fight any top-tier fighter. He could keep Illumi in check during the exam-arc, but Illumi isn't really on the same level as his father or grandfather (yet).

Thus, this would rather point towards Kuroro being stronger, based on what we can actually know and deduce.

2. Is actually the same argument as 3 and 4, since they are all a direct result of point 2. (I mean; saying 'he got defeated by Kurapica' and then 'Kurapica beat the snot out of him' are no two distinct arguments, for instance.) But, it's true he got outsmarted. It doesn't mean he's less strong though. And Kuroro has been depicted throughout the manga/anime, as being pretty intelligent and smart (see his analysis of Kurpaicas' capabilities).

Though, it must be said, he was outsmarted by Hisoka when he tricked Kuroro into staying, after changing the poem of ghost Writer.

I would give Hisoka a small edge when it comes to outsmart eachother.

Ermm...well, that was point 5 too.

So, in the end, Hisoka might try to outwit Kuroro, but in a simple one-on-one fight... I think purely speaking in nen-ability and combat force, Kuroro has the upperhand. If Hisoka wants a chance of winning, he'll have to use some smart dirty tricks or a  new hatsu, or he won't make it.

Then:

1-he refered to kuroro as another toy which means he fought before with other people

Well, the 'toy' part is probably over-confidence. He said some bold things to  Netero also, but that doesn't mean he's stronger than Netero (which is and would be highly doubtful). It is reasonable to assume Hisokja fought other people. But it is also reasonable to assume so did Kuroro.

Difference is, with Kuroro, we've actually SEEN him fight top-tier assassins. Hisokas' biggest fight - that we actually saw - was against Kastro, whome wasn't bad, but certainly not at the level of the Zoaldyecks, for instance.


2-hisoka fights only strong people

Well, not true: he fought and killed of a whole bunch of people in the exam arc, and those weren't all strong. In fact, many of them were weak non-nen users.

He's only interested (as in 'exalted') when he has strong opponents  (or unripe fruits) though, true. But that's just part of his obession; it doesn't necessarily mean he's alwsays stronger than those.

Frankly, even though he says so, and acts like a fightacon, we haven't seen him deliver to the same extend as what he himself proclaims to be (and is indicated as being so, in the story): a fightacon beating the strongest opponents.

One might presume he is, but as far as actual facts go, he only defeated weaker opponents and didn't show he could win against really strong opponents (such as the Zaoldyecks, Kuroro, Netero, etc.). Now, that's an actual fact.

I feel Kuroro has the advantage here, because he HAS shown, in actuality, to be a match for the upper-top-tier.


I'm not saying Hisoka isn't or can't be top-tier, but it is far more unclear if he is or isn't than with Kuroro. As far as we've SEEN, Hisoka has not proven himself to be on the same level as Kuroro.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2008)

> It should also be noted that the Genei Ryodan didn't think Hisoka was all that special. He fooled them into thinking he was a member, sure, but that's it. Hisoka's performance against Razor also doesn't hype him that well and the fact that he wants to fight Kuroro proves he's a match for him.



This, Hisoka wouldn't stand a second against someone like the King, he's the main antagonist to Gon and a fucking badass but he's not the strongest.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2008)

i was pointing the points that togashi downplayed kuroro with
i think its normal to think after all the time togashi spent on building hisoka he wont let him be defeated by someone who is already is outsmarted-defeated (yes defeated kurapica won over him)

or what do you think? from togashi point of view i see it that way



> 2-hisoka fights only strong people


i mean by the strong people are people hisoka refers as toys (he didnt do that with netero)

so from 1 and 2 i said he is top tier
cuz fighting many strong people and surviving makes him a top tier

yes he refers to killua and gon as toys but still he didnt fight them so i think i am right in thinking that the toys hisoka refers to are strong

yup kuroro will another toy in hisoka's history of battles
as gon and killua when they grow


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> This, Hisoka wouldn't stand a second against someone like the King, he's the main antagonist to Gon and a fucking badass but he's not the strongest.



tht is why i want netero to put a limit to the king's power
i dont want the future villians to look weak compared to him


ahh i cant prevent myself
hisoka>king


----------



## Danchou (Dec 6, 2008)

Neby said it all mostly. Hisoka needs to show more if he wants to keep up. 

Honestly, I don't think he has much more room to grow. We know that Ryodan members have an ace up their sleeve. Yet with Hisoka we've already seen both his Dokkiri Texture and his Bungee Gum. He isn't going to get far with just that.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2008)

you arent trying to understand what i am saying 

but still i made kuroro look bad


----------



## Proxy (Dec 6, 2008)

Even if that's his basic techniques, it looks like all that would matter would be how he uses it in a match. If he's challenging someone who can steal abilities, then he must have a way of using those techniques to his benefit.

Question: who would win in a match - Kaito or Hisoka.

Second to Kuroro, Kaito is my favorite character. It's close, but Kuroro wins out


----------



## The Imp (Dec 6, 2008)

to me hisoka doesn't seem like final villain material. he's just doing stuff for the lulz which is why he is my fave character in H x H. i am still waiting for the back story for hisoka, it is one of the few things i have left to look forward to. hisoka has been more like a rival and anti villain so far and i doubt he will be the last villain, for 1 thing he was introduced to early he seems more like the second last person to fight in the story type charcter like sasuke is to naruto. sasuke isn't a villain type charcacter and hisoka has a similar type role in the story for HxH. 

am i the only one who is getting super tired of the current arc. it started about 100 chapters ago with terrible drawings, almost every enemy in this arc other than the king has been 2 dimensional. it's getting super dragged out and the hiatus's make it seem much longer than it already is. i just want this arc to end already. IMO this arc has been a joke compared to the GI and the ryodan arcs


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2008)

in hand combat hisoka ability is undefeatable

he just can control your body that you cant put a single punch on him

and where the hell are the other hisokatards why am i the only one who have to deal with that


----------



## Malumultimus (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't think someone will die in Kuroro vs. Hisoka, if it even happens.

Kuroro has a favor to pay Kurapica and Hisoka has too much plot shield.

Not to mention, all of this was a colossal waste of time just to set up Hisoka killing Kuroro. It doesn't even make any sense. And Hisoka can't receive any hype by defeating a character who - you agree - hasn't really been hyped. It's lose-lose. Just the loss of a character, and if said character is Kuroro then we're back at Square 1 and everything was for naught.

So, yeah, they're not killing eachother...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2008)

kurono76767 said:


> to me hisoka doesn't seem like final villain material. he's just doing stuff for the lulz which is why he is my fave character in H x H. i am still waiting for the back story for hisoka, it is one of the few things i have left to look forward to. hisoka has been more like a rival and anti villain so far and i doubt he will be the last villain, for 1 thing he was introduced to early he seems more like the second last person to fight in the story type charcter like sasuke is to naruto. sasuke isn't a villain type charcacter and hisoka has a similar type role in the story for HxH.
> 
> am i the only one who is getting super tired of the current arc. it started about 100 chapters ago with terrible drawings, almost every enemy in this arc other than the king has been 2 dimensional. it's getting super dragged out and the hiatus's make it seem much longer than it already is. i just want this arc to end already. IMO this arc has been a joke compared to the GI and the ryodan arcs



i think it is much much better than GI
and equal or better than ryodan arc

you can see i am enjoying it

i dont agree on the characters are 2 dimensional
actually this arc have the best character developpment in all of HxH

i found the royal guards characters to be really great even yubi and pufu turned to be really great charaters

also as you said you have the masterpiece that is the king


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2008)

Malumultimus said:


> I don't think someone will die in Kuroro vs. Hisoka, if it even happens.
> 
> Kuroro has a favor to pay Kurapica and Hisoka has too much plot shield.
> 
> ...



no 
hisoka will be hyped by killing kuroro

kuroro is one of HxH top fighters he sure have a great hype to him
what i am saying after his defeat to kurapica i think its now the time to kill him and hype hisoka


----------



## Danchou (Dec 6, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you arent trying to understand what i am saying
> 
> but still i made kuroro look bad


Yes, I've read what you said. But I don't think it's true for the reasons Neby said.

And it's impossible to make Kuroro look bad. We all know he is the storongest!



Proxy said:


> Even if that's his basic techniques, it looks like all that would matter would be how he uses it in a match. If he's challenging someone who can steal abilities, then he must have a way of using those techniques to his benefit.
> 
> Question: who would win in a match - Kaito or Hisoka.
> 
> Second to Kuroro, Kaito is my favorite character. It's close, but Kuroro wins out


Yeah, but those abilities can only take him so far. Imagine him trying to Bungee Gum his way in a fight against techniques like Hyakushiki Kanon, Rising Sun, teleportation or Fun Fun Cloth for instance.

As for who would win in a match. If we go by powerscaling and Hisoka's bite is actually as big as his bark, then I'd go with Hisoka. If we go by feats Kaito would beat him.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2008)

> Yes, I've read what you said. But I don't think it's true for the reasons Neby said.
> 
> And it's impossible to make Kuroro look bad. We all know he is the storongest



i was talking from the author point of view and NeBy still didnt answer that 


come on togashi
give us hisoka vs kuroro

show them that i am right


----------



## Proxy (Dec 6, 2008)

True. Unless Hisoka pulls out something new, or something that gives him the edge against Kuroro, he could only last for so long. The cloth technique would be the absolute worse thing to happen to him. All he would need is to have a speed advantage to be able to use it effectively. 

About Kaito and Hisoka, against Razor, his showing wasn't what I expected but I figured that based on the circumstances in that match, he was held back a bit. I'd say that Kaito would win, based on the conditions you mentioned, whereas his drawback would be getting the wrong number.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 6, 2008)

Right. Speaking of which, the roulette thingy is one of the things I liked about Kaito. He had like 7 different hatsu's. The scythe and the gun looked pretty badass. The one he got against Nef look pretty basic, but Crazy Slot said that it was a good one. Damn, I wanted to see the rest.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> i was talking from the author point of view and NeBy still didnt answer that
> 
> 
> come on togashi
> ...


Sadly, at this rate it's literally going to take years to see Kuroro vs. Hisoka. I mean how Kuroro is going to defeat Hisoka.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 6, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i think it is much much better than GI
> and equal or better than ryodan arc
> 
> you can see i am enjoying it
> ...


i find the royal guard very 2 dimensional but like you said the king is a masterpiece, but we all know that he isn't going to be the final villain and he looks a lot stronger than the ryodan and hisoka, it'll be very weird going from a super gigantic powerhouse to a plain powerhouse, the jump from levels seems very big. the artwork at the beginning was atrocious. it almost made me want to quit reading it but i didn't. overall i just found the GI and ryodan arc more enjoyable


----------



## Proxy (Dec 6, 2008)

Likewise. Togashi knows how to make good abilities for his characters. His is probably my favorite nen ability. I doubt we'll be able to see what else he has in store, though. Now I'm wondering what a bad outcome would give him. Maybe a some cheap weapon, or like a rusty sword.


----------



## Iris (Dec 6, 2008)

Neither Kuroro nor Hisoka are top tier to be honest, one could say low top tier at best, but imo high tier is the place they fit in most.

For now true top tier seem to be, at least from what I could observe:

Meruem
Netero
Macha
Zeno
Ging (possibly)
RG's (most likely, yupi definitely)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2008)

how the hell is macha

for now the king is unstoppable

physical power-nen-smart 

only hisoka can stop that


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 6, 2008)

whats up with all the talk about other series on here, soul eater has its own thread, go discuss it there

hisoka is prolly one of the best characters if not the best in terms of design, personailty, etc. 
But he has to have something else up his selve, because just his gummy/glue attacks wont cut it againt lucifer, who isnt even in the top five imo.

Look even if the king is humanized, you cant just let the king of the chimera ants leave alive, imo they all need to be wiped out, they are too dangerous. And if there is such a gap between king and netoro, whose gonna beat him.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 6, 2008)

I think Iris meant mahha. he is zeno's grandfather. netero is the only one to have survived a fight with him.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> whats up with all the talk about other series on here, soul eater has its own thread, go discuss it there
> 
> hisoka is prolly one of the best characters if not the best in terms of design, personailty, etc.
> But he has to have something else up his selve, because just his gummy/glue attacks wont cut it againt lucifer, who isnt even in the top five imo.
> ...




hisoka is gonna
dont worry


----------



## Proxy (Dec 6, 2008)

Iris said:


> Neither Kuroro nor Hisoka are top tier to be honest, one could say low top tier at best, but imo high tier is the place they fit in most.
> 
> For now true top tier seem to be, at least from what I could observe:
> 
> ...



How could you put Zeno there but not Kuroro? Also, by hype alone Ging would be among them. I wonder who the other of the 5 best nen users are, aside from Ging and Netero.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2008)

Proxy said:


> How could you put Zeno there but not Kuroro? Also, by hype alone Ging would be among them. I wonder who the other of the 5 best nen users are, aside from Ging and Netero.



hisoka ....................


----------



## Iris (Dec 6, 2008)

Proxy said:


> How could you put Zeno there but not Kuroro? Also, by hype alone Ging would be among them. I wonder who the other of the 5 best nen users are, aside from Ging and Netero.



I didn't put Kuroro up there because Zeno is actually stronger, altough if Kuroro were determined to kill he might succeed, it's just that I think that those chances are slim, seeing that Zeno has more experience overall. I also put Ging in there only due to the hype he gets, but hard to really judge since he hasn't displayed anything yet.

Ah and yes, I meant Mahha.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 7, 2008)

^I interpreted the exchange between Kuroro and Zeno as: if both of them will fight with the goal of trying to kill the other, who will win? Zeno admitted that "it's another story." I again interpreted this as Kuroro having the edge though of course Zeno will put-up a hell of a fight. More like 60-40 in favor of Kuroro. That being said, I would say that Kuroro is stronger than Zeno.

About all this Kuroro downplaying thing (hello hisoka no.1 fan ), I would disagree. To be honest, I did not think at first that he is that strong. I thought he is weak in comparison with the other GR and he is simply using them for his own end. (I remember thinking, 6 years ago, in episode 57 or 58, "The Ryodan is actually cool. It's probably their leader that makes them evil." [I can't believe I thought badly of Kuroro then ])

But as the arc went on, I realized otherwise. The effortless extermination of the hired assassins and his fight against the Zoldicks proved his strength, while the OVA showed that he is not only defined by his combat skills but also his ability to strategize and hold volatile personalities together.

So downplaying? I disagree.  By the end of the YS arc I knew that Kuroro is way stronger and awesomer than I first gave him credit for, and that when his nen returns, he'll back with vengeance.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 7, 2008)

> I wonder who the other of the 5 best nen users are, aside from Ging and Netero.


Maha Zoldick is probably in that top 5.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 7, 2008)

Probably. It would be something if the King made it his duty to search these people out, trying to take their nen strength.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 7, 2008)

If all those old fighters are still very strong to this day, then it means that the Kuroro, Hisoka and the other GR are not even close to their peak strengths.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 7, 2008)

Lucifier is a beast just because he basically can steal any ability

Ill be looking forward to Hisoka killing the king 

question - wiki says the mito is ging cousin in one version and sister law in the other, i thought she was his sister in law in both the anime and manga, and the gon's mother was her sister/ging's wife in both

ah id like to see mito again, or any of the female characters, the is one of the few major shounen titles thats really sparse on women, then again so is togashi's yu yu hakusho (you basically had botan, yukino[only introduced way later], kubawar's sister [rarely shown], and some chick with brown hair in a blue sailor uniform), whoops forget about genki, what a minute would she classify as a woman anymore


----------



## Pitou (Dec 7, 2008)

I think hisoka is stronger then kaito
kaito isn`t a fighter

if kuroro steal hisokas ability he won`t kill him
Sexy Trooper


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 7, 2008)

so much awesome is happenning is this manga right now. Togashi is such a pain in the ass with his 'breaks' though. I'm glad the Kunckle/Yupi situation is done though. I honestly didn't care so much for it, by itself, although I valued it for story purposes.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 7, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Ill be looking forward to Hisoka killing the king


Too bad you'll be disappointed since Hisoka won't be making an appearance in this arc. At least, not anywhere near Goruto.
More importantly, Hisoka would get utterly rapestomped if he fought the King.

Contrary to what hgfdsahjkl will say. 



> question - wiki says the mito is ging cousin in one version and sister law in the other, i thought she was his sister in law in both the anime and manga, and the gon's mother was her sister/ging's wife in both


Sister-in-law. Mito is Gon's mother's sister.



Pitou said:


> kaito isn`t a fighter


He is. I mean, his ability alone, which are all materializing weapons, pretty much says so.



> if kuroro steal hisokas ability he won`t kill him
> Complete_Ownage


And if he won't kill him, or attack with the intent of seriously killing him, then he himself will die.
He will just have to, regretfully, pass up on acquiring the Bungee Gum.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 7, 2008)

I'll end this conversation in one sentence

Danchou > Hisoka


----------



## Grandia (Dec 7, 2008)

finally finished all chapters, woooooooo

and as soon as i do its on hiatus, what a coincidence


----------



## Pitou (Dec 7, 2008)

> I'll end this conversation in one sentence
> 
> Danchou > Hisoka



conversation finished^^
but hisoka is an amazing character


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 7, 2008)

Killua said:


> I'll end this conversation in one sentence
> 
> Danchou > Hisoka



Indeed.  And this is how their fight will end: 

*Spoiler*: __ 





(taken from here.)


----------



## krizma (Dec 7, 2008)

Personally I really do think Hisoka and Kuroro are Top tier, since there are only about 600 Hunters out there if I remember correctly. And most of them are probably nothing special like Pokkuru etc...

If I had to make a little power-scale of the fighters we have seen so far It'd be like this:
1. Meruem
2. Netero
3. RG's
4. Hisoka/Kuroro/Silva/Zeno
5. Morau/Phinx/Feitan/Reiza/Kaito
6. Gon/Killua/Knuckles/Shoot/Novu/Division Commanders

The differences in power in the particular position are only marginal.

Also I don't know whether Maha should be really classified as that strong. To me, when Zeno made the comment about him in 264, it sounded more like "Netero is so old that he is the only one I know that has fought my grandpa and can still tell about it, because every other fighter that has fought Maha is already deceased of age."
Though I probably got that one wrong..?

At last, I think Hisoka will kick Kaitos ass.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 7, 2008)

In the lateset chapter Netero is speaking of the King's parents. Was this mentioned anywhere before? I seem to recall something vague at teh beginning of this arc, but... Anyone knwos which chapter?


----------



## krizma (Dec 7, 2008)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> In the lateset chapter Netero is speaking of the King's parents. Was this mentioned anywhere before? I seem to recall something vague at teh beginning of this arc, but... Anyone knwos which chapter?



It was in ch. 215.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 7, 2008)

chikkychappy said:


> Indeed.  And this is how their fight will end:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


That's about right. 

Kuroro has one of the best abilities in Hunter x Hunter. It's obvious he is absolute toptier.


----------



## Pitou (Dec 7, 2008)

> He is. I mean, his ability alone, which are all materializing weapons, pretty much says so.


His ability is for battle but you can`t compare him with hisoka
hisoka lives to fight stronger enemies


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 7, 2008)

kurorotards in my thread 

you all are gonna cry


----------



## Power16 (Dec 7, 2008)

krizma, that is pretty good list but unless Gon does something soon to show us how much he's improved he definitely doesn't belong in 6 and the rest of Ryoddan who showed us something would go in 6 as well.

Kuroro power is good and all but i don't see how he fulfills option 2 without some form of torture or fighting against someone who likes to brag about their abilities, the Zoaldyak certainly wouldn't answer him with the way they fight and think during battle or someone who's bloodlusted. If he's fighting nen users like the one who Ubo face then i can see him getting option 2 but top tier or high skilled hunters, meh. 

Anyway being piss about the break i do the usual start to rereading the manga and i've notice Kuroro is quite the entertaining character with his little banters against Zeno/Silva and when he got captured by Kurapita. I really want to know all the weapons abilities of Kaito. I want to know how strong people like Maha, Phinks and Killua's older brother(his name is not coming to me) are. What's the deal with Zeno's father ever since i saw this i've been trying to recall if he was shown before:
hidantayuyasdaughter


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2008)

> wiki says the mito is ging cousin in one version and sister law in the other



She's Gon's mothers sister but they both had links to Ging as children, most likely childhood friends, but not cousins cuz thats i*c*st


----------



## Teach (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow Netero is awesome... And Yupi.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 7, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> kurorotards in my thread
> 
> you all are gonna cry







> Personally I really do think Hisoka and Kuroro are Top tier, since there are only about 600 Hunters out there if I remember correctly. And most of them are probably nothing special like Pokkuru etc...



The estimate of 600 is probably it, and I have always found this matter interesting. I wonder what is the proportion of the number of hunters to hunters + nen users with decent combat skills. 50%? 30%? 10%? I mean, there seem to be a bit over a thousand of them in GI alone.


----------



## HxH 94 (Dec 7, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> She's Gon's mothers sister but they both had links to Ging as children, most likely childhood friends, but not cousins cuz thats i*c*st



MITO IS GING?S COUSIN

Ging is the only son of the old granny`s eldest son
Mito is the only daugher of the old granny`s second son

This


----------



## Proxy (Dec 7, 2008)

Pitou said:


> His ability is for battle but you can`t compare him with hisoka
> hisoka lives to fight stronger enemies



And Hisoka's feats are? Bungee Gum?  

And if he lives to fight stronger enemies, he doesn't really know about Kaito, so that doesn't hold.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 7, 2008)

kaito is dead


----------



## Danchou (Dec 7, 2008)

And Hisoka is next after he fights Kuroro. 

Oh no wait, he'll let him live after he has stolen his abilities.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 7, 2008)

i am gonna so laught at you reckoner
when you see kuroro's dead body


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 7, 2008)

Danchou shits all over Hisoka

If Hisoka wins, it's due to CIS


----------



## Proxy (Dec 7, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> kaito is dead



Crazy Slot > Bungee Gum 

He lives on in Gon


----------



## Pitou (Dec 7, 2008)

kaito isn`t a fighter as hisoka
he searched for animals and not for stronger opponents
but he wouldn`t be gins student if he was weak


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 7, 2008)

Killua said:


> Danchou shits all over Hisoka
> 
> If Hisoka wins, it's due to CIS



good to see that kurorotards are on the same level as Pokkuruism leader 
i am no longer surprised 

take that


----------



## blazingshadow (Dec 7, 2008)

i'm willing to bet that hisoka has some super secret nen ability that could defeat ppl if he was super pissed off or something. it could be the ability that can give him an edge in battle if needed but i still think that kuroro will beat him up easily even if he doesn't go all out

not that it is a bad thing for hisoka, he wanted a strong opponent so if he ever lost to someone it might make him happier and gon would have an even greater challenge later on


----------



## Fran (Dec 7, 2008)

HxH 94 said:


> MITO IS GING´S COUSIN
> 
> Ging is the only son of the old granny`s eldest son
> Mito is the only daugher of the old granny`s second son
> ...



Le sigh.

The anime removed this little bit of wincest, one of the very minor adaptations it did from manga->anime.

In the anime, Ennoa is right.
She's Gon's Mother's Sister.
In the manga, it is as you said.

Wincest is win.
There's always been an element of love between Mito and Ging. "I found you!"



Oh. I've been thinking about manga->anime in HxH a lot.
They miss out so much.
They don't even name Xeno's ability in the anime, if I recall, he pops it out. Or any of the GR abiliites which are named in the manga. They are given a page with an explanation of its abiities.

I fear they'll do the same and omit all that narration, all that detail, if and when they come to animate Ant arc.


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 7, 2008)

I just waiting to see the King raping Netero and his Buda.

I hope the keep making OVAs for HxH they are much better than Shippuuden or any other shit anime out there.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 7, 2008)

so basically in both versions mito is ging's sister in law, but in the manga shes also and by proxy gings mom his cousin if i am understanding correctly, thats what i thought to begin (besides i think in general the really taboo i*c*st only refers to sibling parents, societies have been fairly lax even with first cousins)

personally, this all depends on how long the series goes, but i think hisoka either has a hidden skill or might lose to lucifer and then get an upgrade; the protagonist are not the only characters who can level up in a story; hes to enigmatic to be a one and done, plus i do see him fighting gon again but what would be the point if he lost to lucifer and didnt improve after that


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 7, 2008)

Proxy said:


> Crazy Slot > Bungee Gum
> 
> *He lives on in Gon*



fail ..................


----------



## Proxy (Dec 7, 2008)

If the Ryodan organized under another name, how would that affect Kurapica?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 7, 2008)

it wont affect at all

the people whom kurapica recognize as ryodan are ryodan

IMO even if they left ryodan he can recognize them as ryodan and can use his nen normaly on them


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 7, 2008)

he meant by ryodan the group of people who killed his clan

so whatever they do they are considered ryodan


----------



## Proxy (Dec 7, 2008)

Didn't he ask someone, I'm thinking Hisoka, about if he was there when the Ryodan attacked his clan? I may be wrong.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 7, 2008)

yes he asked hisoka


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 8, 2008)

Do you think Hisoka is bi, its hard to tell with him, cuz tried to hit on the girl from the ryodan, but of course everyones seen his personality around gon and killua.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 8, 2008)

i came to a conclusion that netero also showed nothing of what he got 

1-we all saw netero excited face when he heared about the presence of someone as strong as the king..............> netero wants to fight

2-the attacks he used on the king was to motivated him to fight not to kill him
cuz if netero wanted to kill he just could have attacked him more and more as king showed no resistance

3-but no we saw that netero thought of a way to make the king fight

all the three points prove that netero didnt use his strongest attack

actually if that was even near his strongest attacks he wont ask for a fight he will be stupid 
lets say this attack is half of his strongest attack 
*san-no-to*caused no damage at all
so now his strongest attack which is double *san-no-to* will cuz a minor damage
so logically netero wont be excited and wont ask for a fight if that was the case

also when netero found that there was no damage all what he said he is tough he didnt panic or anything

so from here i concluded that netero real attacks are much much stronger than we thought

also it erase completely what some people might call a shonen cliché (mattaru )  that the king wasnt effected
cuz what happened that netero didnt actually attack to kill but to motivate the king to fight (i think all makes much sense)
so HxH remains with no shonen cliché

so i am putting this fight on equal grounds for now netero isnt going to be owned
yes i think he will loss

but netero is no longer no.1 so actually the new top tiers (as hisoka ) could defeat the king

what do you think?
 i will post that on next gear too 


> Do you think Hisoka is bi, its hard to tell with him, cuz tried to hit on the girl from the ryodan, but of course everyones seen his personality around gon and killua



hisoka does what he likes
girls women men boys


----------



## Proxy (Dec 8, 2008)

Kuroro is gonna steal Meruem's ability, then eat Hisoka  
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 8, 2008)

i actually think kuroro could have some abilites that help him to stand a chance against the king

stuff as fun fun cloth -teleportation and others we dont know
you cant beat those by strenght and its nearly impossible to predict the attacks kuroro could use

after all HxH isnt about strenght and we havent seen a mind blowing ability from the king
for now he is raw strenght

(ps a girl is physically stronger than kuroro.....canon)

after i got from the shock of the king's power for now actually there are other ways to beat him


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 8, 2008)

those were actual good and unbiased points, i am a might bit suprised


----------



## Proxy (Dec 8, 2008)

That was a good point; then again, anything about Kuroro would be the in his favor . Unless Meruem has a haxxed ability to break nen, or simply overpower a technique like the fun fun cloth, that would be a good plan. The only thing is that the King is incredibly fast, so he would need to be bombarded with attacks for him to get a chance to catch him in the technique.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 8, 2008)

I do wonder what happened to that awesome character with the Fun Fun Cloth though.

Poor Injiyuu, damn they were awesome.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 8, 2008)

The King would whup Hisoka's ass. Netero would too. I think Hisoka is the Orochimaru of HxH. Well in terms of power scales. Good in his own right but weaker than the top tiers, he just looks good because he beats on novices.


----------



## Fran (Dec 8, 2008)

Jio said:


> The King would whup Hisoka's ass. Netero would too. I think Hisoka is the Orochimaru of HxH. Well in terms of power scales. Good in his own right but weaker than the top tiers, he just looks good because he beats on novices.



That's a good analogy.
Hisoka, first proclaimed villain, now overshadowed.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 8, 2008)

Lulz. And they're even somewhat similar in character.

I wonder when the Hisokatards are going to come barging in. Kuroro is owning this thread.


----------



## Teach (Dec 8, 2008)

Gin vs Hisoka in a staring match pls.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 8, 2008)

ah i just wake up
where are the kurorotards to own them

that turned to be my favourite hoppy for now


----------



## Danchou (Dec 8, 2008)

They're everywhere. But they've taken a break since there was no competition. 

BTW: Saw this somewhere.


*Spoiler*: _Pokkuro tribute_


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 8, 2008)

good one  

*Spoiler*: __ 



hisoka>kuroro


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2008)

killua isnt gonna like this :rofl


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 8, 2008)

FUCKING RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE

YOU FUCKING ASKED FOR IT

AWAIT YOUR STRONGLY NEGS


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2008)

i almost forgot how he died :rofl

togashi can be mean


----------



## Proxy (Dec 8, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> They're everywhere. But they've taken a break since there was no competition.
> 
> BTW: Saw this somewhere.
> 
> ...



Guess he found what he wanted 



Hisoka has nothing on him


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 8, 2008)

Tell me when the negs land you piece of shit.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 8, 2008)

Haha, that's right rage and hate. 

And yeah, the negs have landed. But it's nothing compared to the epic lulz Pokkuroism brings. 

Now that you've broken down, my work here is done. 

Now, maybe I should start dishing out to the Hisokacrowd .


----------



## Felix (Dec 8, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Haha, that's right rage and hate.
> 
> And yeah, the negs have landed. But it's nothing compared to the epic lulz Pokkuroism brings.
> 
> ...



I will rep you this Friday when my Seal lifts


----------



## krizma (Dec 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Original:_


----------



## Fran (Dec 8, 2008)

That's pretty good Krizma.


Epic Scan:



I loved that part. Extreme amount of tension.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice ones folks.

It's over. We won.


----------



## Pitou (Dec 8, 2008)

> I do wonder what happened to that awesome character with the Fun Fun Cloth though


nyah i think this happened to him
this


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 8, 2008)

Let me tell you the tale of Pokkuru. I always win.

Are you guys familiar with the Bible? Long story short, Jesus died, and ressurrected 3 days later. Pokkuru died, and ressurrected 3 chapters later.

It's over I won.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 8, 2008)

How do you resurrect after being chopped up and eaten?

Also, I don't think Hisoka is getting enough respect in here.  His bungee gum is extremely hard to fight against with HxH's system.  Either you choose to see the gum and not have enough aura to defend it or you try and defend against something you can't see.  This is not to mention his steel cutting cards, crazy intelligence and monstrous strength and speed.  

I think it was Machi who said he was a monster among the GR's monsters.


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

Pokkuru is ant shit now.

Also it's called Bungee Gum, not gungee gum.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 8, 2008)

who said that? talking to yourself again?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 8, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> How do you resurrect after being chopped up and eaten?



Have you not been reading Meruem's human development lately?


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> who said that? talking to yourself again?



Nice edit, but this post really says it all.


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2008)

lol a lot of trolling happen

killua admit it pokkuru is finished, the King had a snack he got shat out now he's manure for plants


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

Portia said:


> lol a lot of trolling happen
> 
> killua admit it pokkuru is finished, the King had a snack he got shat out now he's manure for plants



That's one fine way of saying he's ant shit.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 8, 2008)

Portia said:


> lol a lot of trolling happen
> 
> killua admit it pokkuru is finished, the King had a snack he got shat out now he's manure for plants



Ok I see the pun with Manure 

But my theory stays strong.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 8, 2008)

Face it, Pokkuro got burried.

Let's get back to some real discussion.

Ubo or Yupi. Who would take it?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 8, 2008)

Yupi, cuz he's stronger.

Anything further is too much reading apparently


----------



## Fran (Dec 8, 2008)

This thread used to have so much discussion going. 
Where's all the regulars gone 

This always sparks something interesting:


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Face it, Pokkuro got burried.
> 
> Let's get back to some real discussion.
> 
> Ubo or Yupi. Who would take it?



Ubo, stronger affinity, one hand big bang radiated more damage than his two handed boom.


----------



## Fran (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey guys, off tangent.

I found a VERY nice reference that Togashi stuck early in the manga and reproduced later.

Remember the 'Benz Knives that Gon found at the marketplace with Gyo?



Kuroro actually used one against the Zaoldyecks!



It's these little mini-stories and references reproduced that make HxH so awesome.

The story of Benz, the story of Jonas the Killer, I love em


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, I know it was a Benz knife, kinda hard to miss that


----------



## Proxy (Dec 8, 2008)

Togashi is consistent. About the match, I think Yupi would take it. By powerscaling alone, GR members aren't on the level of Chimera Ants, better yet the top level ants would be better.


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

......... No Ryodan member had trouble with any ant... none at all, exception of Feitan, but he didn't use an ability unlike the others until the end at which he crushed the "Queen"...

How the fuck can you say that they aren't on a CA level when they fucking curbstomped an entire nest and laughed about it.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 8, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> ......... No Ryodan member had trouble with any ant... none at all, exception of Feitan, but he didn't use an ability unlike the others until the end at which he crushed the "Queen"...
> 
> How the fuck can you say that they aren't on a CA level when they fucking curbstomped an entire nest and laughed about it.



Given that that may be true, to say that the other members of the Ryodan are on the RGs level is unfounded. Netero, when he arrived, wasn't thought to even be on Pitou's level. The Ryodan may be strong, but they would still pale in comparison to the RGs.

I would have mentioned putting Ubo against Shoot, Knuckle, Morau, and to an extent Killua, and see how he would fare but because of the difference in nen types, that may not work.

Even so, my point still stands.


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

Proxy said:


> Given that that may be true, to say that the other members of the Ryodan are on the RGs level is unfounded. Netero, when he arrived, wasn't thought to even be on Pitou's level. The Ryodan may be strong, but they would still pale in comparison to the RGs.


All that is aurawise if you didn't figure that out.





> I would have mentioned putting Ubo against Shoot, Knuckle, Morau, and to an extent Killua, and see how he would fare but because of the difference in nen types, that may not work.
> 
> Even so, my point still stands.



......Ubo would curbstomp them all... he'd fucking blast them to netherland, you're so incredibly underestimating the Ryodan.


----------



## krizma (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't really agree with Ubo "curbstomping" Knuckle, Shoot or Morau.
I think Morau would win in a 1on1 fight against ubo because he just wouldn't fall for Ubos Big Bang, and I guess that's the best ability ubo has.
I agree that Ubo would win against Knuckle and Shoot, but he wouldn't "curbstomp" them like he would Pokkuru.

I am not underestimating the ryodan but I think there is a difference in power level between some of the members. I guess against a Nen fighter Ubo is about as good as Nobunaga, who I don't think is THAT strong, maybe roughly on Knuckle/Shoots level or a little higher.

Well that's just my opinion on the subject.


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

Ubo lose to Morau ? Only reason he fucking died was because he thought the chain was manipulation rather than materialization.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 8, 2008)

All those posts!!




hgfdsahjkl said:


> i was pointing the points that togashi downplayed kuroro with
> i think its normal to think after all the time togashi spent on building hisoka he wont let him be defeated by someone who is already is outsmarted-defeated (yes defeated kurapica won over him)
> 
> or what do you think? from togashi point of view i see it that way



From Togashis' point I see a real difficulty in letting Hisoka win. If Hisoka fights Kuroro, it's for killing him. If Kuroro is killed, the whole 'GR versus kurapica' gets unbalanced; I mean, that's one of the big focusses of the hxh story, and must be resolved. So either he let's Kuroro take care of Kurapica before he fights Hisoka, or he'll be screwing up a major plot.

Aside of that, killing one of those off, is going to remove a great character, that still could have a lot to go for. Idem for Hisoka of course, since he too is a great villain. And he too has unresolved plots (fight against Gon & Killua, for instance).

Now, to AVOID this, it seems to me Toagshi would be better off, if he let Kururo win. Why? Because Kuroro isn't necessarily going to kill Hisoka (he's not a crazy fightacon like +Hisoka). In fact, if he's interested in stealing the bungee-gum nen of Hisoka, he's definitely having to let Hisoka stay alive. And thus, everything remains open: his fight and settlement with Kurapica, Hisokas' fight with Gon, etc. The story can proceed far much fluidly with Hisoka beaten but alive (and probably taking revenge - or Kuroro may be defeated by Kurapica&co - and getting his nen-ability back), then with the death of Kuroro. One option leaves everything open and possible, the other closes a complete subplot.

There you go; that's viewed from Togashi/the story viewpoint.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> you arent trying to understand what i am saying



Sure we do! But you don't understand you're wrong! 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> i was talking from the author point of view and NeBy still didnt answer that



 I just did!

I always have so much to read when I come back! 



chikkychappy said:


> If all those old fighters are still very strong to this day, then it means that the Kuroro, Hisoka and the other GR are not even close to their peak strengths.



I think we've already discussed the topic 'peak performance' in hxh before. Certainly, due to nen, people can age more slowly (canon). This means, they can hold longer onto their 'prime' time. Netero was 50 when he was nr.1, for instance.

That said, it's not indefinite: maha isn't in his prime anymore. The fact that Netero says himself he has become half of his former strength, is also an indication age DOES count, in the end. But Zeno is around 65-68? And Silva 46-48? (too lazy to look it up, this tiume). They're still well within the range of being in their prime, even at that age, thanks to nen.



krizma said:


> Personally I really do think Hisoka and Kuroro are Top tier, since there are only about 600 Hunters out there if I remember correctly. And most of them are probably nothing special like Pokkuru etc...


Ermm...we also dicussed that before. In fact, I made, like, a wall of text about it, with calculations and all. If someone can find it back....

Anyway, it's difficult to be sure, but an educated guess would be that there are a maximum of 2000-3000 hunters. (That's to say; in total, since the beginning of the Hunters Association).



Mattaru said:


> Le sigh.
> 
> The anime removed this little bit of wincest, one of the very minor adaptations it did from manga->anime.
> 
> ...



Well...ok, it's a pity of some censorship here and there in the anime, but all in all, one must concede it an excellent adaptation of the manga. Actually, one of the best I've seen.

As for the i*c*st thing...I don't get it. Whether she is the aunt, or the sister in law, what has that to do with i*c*st? It's not like she was fucking Gon, nor Ging (at least, I didn't see any marriage or love-relation, not even in the manga). So I guess I missed something, or this was just a bit joking around?



Kira U. Masaki said:


> Do you think Hisoka is bi, its hard to tell with him, cuz tried to hit on the girl from the ryodan, but of course everyones seen his personality around gon and killua.



He's a multi-sexual bi with shotacon tendencies.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> i came to a conclusion that netero also showed nothing of what he got
> 
> hisoka does what he likes
> girls women men boys



Yes, I think so too, that there still has to be *something* up his sleeve.  I mean, he seems pretty damn sure of himself, even after witnessing the power of the king. And in fact, that self-assuredness is the only thing that would explain why he didn't hire Zeno and Silva to help him get rid of the king. And also Novu made an allusion saying 'they'll be too late anyway' of the RG....one might suppose he said that not in the expectation it is forseen the Old Geezer will die anyway, rather the opposite; they seem convinced Netero will win. But why?

And why did he loved so much to get the king to fight him...maybe his hatsu gets stronger the more resistance he gets? That would be one possible reason to force him to fight you (otherwise, you could as well try to finish him of while he's just sitting there, doing nothing). 



Kira U. Masaki said:


> those were actual good and unbiased points, i am a might bit suprised



Yes. I'm especially surprised they didn't come from me. 



Killua said:


> Ok I see the pun with Manure
> But my theory stays strong.



As strong as a theory can be, without any basis or fact to back it up.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd like to see you back up the part where he's ant shit.


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2008)

because food has to be shat out some time


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 8, 2008)

When you eat, you absorb needed nutrition. Meruem got Pokkuru's Nen which is really starting to show.


----------



## Teach (Dec 8, 2008)

It's odd I hated Yupi, suddenly he's like my fav


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 8, 2008)

^ i too didnt like yupi... and now, i do... weird  must be 'cos of him playing the kool guy, and letting them leave with their lives instead of killing 'em.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 8, 2008)

I think that Ubo should be more impressive than Yupi seeing as he reached the peak of reinforcement and can be considered one of the most powerful reinforcement users we've seen, but I'm going to give this to Yupi based on feats. 

Sadly we've seen to little of Ubo and what we have seen of him is probably not going to beat Yupi who is quite the monster himself. His soundbullet might be able to do the trick though.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 8, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> How do you resurrect after being chopped up and eaten?
> 
> Also, I don't think Hisoka is getting enough respect in here.  His bungee gum is extremely hard to fight against with HxH's system.  Either you choose to see the gum and not have enough aura to defend it or you try and defend against something you can't see.  This is not to mention his steel cutting cards, crazy intelligence and monstrous strength and speed.
> 
> I think it was Machi who said he was a monster among the GR's monsters.



yes thank you 
tell them they need to reread

plus kuroro had hisoka in his group and couldnt say shit to him even the other members wondered why kuroro let hisoka do what he wants

i think he even knows that hisoka plots against him remember when he told him are you doing something bad hisoka
and hisoka answered yeah ofcourse

why do you think kuroro didnt stop hisoka ?
i can think of two answers
he is afraid of hisoka..........i dont think that kuroro fought two zoldyecks at the same time

the other answer is that hisoka is sooo special and he is a great add to his group bigger than any of the other members (to let him do what the fuck he wants)lol reminds me of togashi

for some reason i think togashi puts a aprt of his personality into hisoka

i dont mean the asshole part 



> Sure we do! But you don't understand you're wrong!



nah i amnt wrong i still think it is better to let hisoka win
i can think of at least one thing where you were wrong nyah


----------



## NeBy (Dec 8, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yes thank you
> tell them they need to reread
> 
> plus kuroro had hisoka in his group and couldnt say shit to him even the other members wondered why kuroro let hisoka do what he wants
> ...



I don't understand the bold part. Kuroro DID fight two Zoaldyecks at the same time, so what do you mean?

LOLZ about the asshole part. 

't Was a joke. But you did ask to view it from the viewpoint of Togashi/story, and so I did.

What 'you' think is better doesn't matter, thus. In my personal opinion, there isn't something better or not, purely speaking from the standpoint of the characters. I have no preference for one or the other; I think they're both great villains. But, as said earlier, if one base oneself on what we've actually SEEN (as in fighting), we can only conclude Hisoka hasn't really shown us he's really at the very top-tier, yet. He walks the walk and talks the talk, true, but we still have to see him fight another (even one) top-tier nen-fighter.

That has nothing to do with kuroro-fanboyism; that's just the way it is.

And when viewed from the standpoint of the story/plot (or Togashi), well, I've given my arguments. If you say it's better for Hisoka to win (storywise), you'll need to explain why. I would argue that a fight where both stay alive in the end, leaves more opportunities to wrap up loose ends (such as Kurapica vs GR and Hisoka vs Gon), than if one of them gets killed.

Alas, the most likely scenario where they would stay alive, is where Kuroro wins and steals Hisoka's abilty, because he's then *forced* to keep Hisoka alive. For Hisoka to leave Kuroro alive in his long-awaited fight would be totally out of character.

And about that 'me being wrong'...not until I see a direct translation with an unequivocal 'male' self-reference (of a scanned page directly from the guidebook).


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 8, 2008)

> I don't understand the bold part. Kuroro DID fight two Zoaldyecks at the same time, so what do you mean?


i mean someone who fought two zoeldyecks wont be afraid of hisoka thus  my first answer is wrong



> And when viewed from the standpoint of the story/plot (or Togashi), well, I've given my arguments. If you say it's better for Hisoka to win (storywise), you'll need to explain why. I would argue that a fight where both stay alive in the end, leaves more opportunities to wrap up loose ends



i dont want the scenario where both live i will hate that
as why i think its better for hisoka to win
1-if hisoka lost that will lead to
a-hisoka personality that togashi spend alot of time to built will be detroyed cuz losing and left to live will be to humilating to him he will no longer act the way he used to
and that cant be called a character development for hisoka 
b-it will downplay hisoka 

2-if hisoka is killed 
that destroy one of the most important subplot of HxH which is gon vs hisoka

3-as for kuroro
for me i dont think there will be a loose end if he is killed
the kurapica vs GR can be done without kuroro

*sure*they will go after kurapica after kuroro death nothing will prevent them
also they can go after hisoka (damn that will be awesome GR going after hisoka and our heros)
which will lead to there destruction in the end


4-hisoka killing kuroro
will hype hisoka who is supposed to be one of the final villians





> And about that 'me being wrong'...not until I see a direct translation with an unequivocal 'male' self-reference (of a scanned page directly from the guidebook).



hehe that isnt what i meant
if you noticed i refer to pitou by he/her

i mean something else nyah


----------



## Danchou (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm starting to feel like a Hisoka basher, but I really like Hisoka and I think he is one of the best characters in HxH. So while I certainly understand the hype he has going on, I don't think he has shown much to deserve it so far. Nor do I think his abilities as they are now are going to do much to change that.

That's why I think he still has something up his sleeve. He is a magician after all.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 8, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> I'm starting to feel like a Hisoka basher, but I really like Hisoka and I think he is one of the best characters in HxH. So while I certainly understand the hype he has going on, I don't think he has shown much to deserve it so far. Nor do I think his abilities as they are now are going to do much to change that.
> 
> That's why I think he still has something up his sleeve. He is a magician after all.



but what do you think about what i said
if you were togashi

and sure actually until now there is no reason for hisoka to show all what he got


----------



## Xell (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't usually follow this Hisoka 'loving' which happens a lot in the Hunter x Hunter fan base.

But damn.. When he is forced to fight at his maximum, it's going to be awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 8, 2008)

Meh Danchou will solo Hisoka.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 8, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Meh Danchou will solo Hisoka.



  
when reckoner finally says something good

Ennoea appears specially at this particular time


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 8, 2008)

> Ennoea appears specially at this particular time



Coincidence? I think not

But yeah really Hisoka has a seriously blood thirsty nen but I believe that Kuroro is faster, stronger and better, he's like the Bionic woman to Hisoka's  Short Circuit


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 8, 2008)

I think the scene that made Kuroro epic was when Kurapica was trying to interrogate him and his heartbeat made Pica's teamate freak out.

Hisoka is stronger than Kuroro according to the armwrestling thing though.  It's Kuroro's big book of hax that makes him stand out...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 8, 2008)

> faster, stronger and better


faster i dont know
stronger hisoka strengh > kuroro strengh
better no 

and oh come on Ennoea give me a break


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 8, 2008)

still fighting over Hisoka and Kurroro? 

Pointless the winer is so obvious ph


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 8, 2008)

where the hell have you been 

 i am doing all kurorotards owing stuff alone


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 8, 2008)

as long as theres someone to continue the battle... i guess its all gd


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 8, 2008)

gixa 

man i miss you guys

i know i am enough to own them 
but still


----------



## Proxy (Dec 8, 2008)

We know its Kuroro, right?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 8, 2008)

We really should be arguing about if will Netero be flattened, or will the King win his prize of finding out that the Queen gave him the crappiest name ever


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 8, 2008)

NeBy said:


> All those posts!!
> From Togashis' point I see a real difficulty in letting Hisoka win. If Hisoka fights Kuroro, it's for killing him. If Kuroro is killed, the whole 'GR versus kurapica' gets unbalanced; I mean, that's one of the big focusses of the hxh story, and must be resolved. So either he let's Kuroro take care of Kurapica before he fights Hisoka, or he'll be screwing up a major plot.
> 
> Aside of that, killing one of those off, is going to remove a great character, that still could have a lot to go for. Idem for Hisoka of course, since he too is a great villain. And he too has unresolved plots (fight against Gon & Killua, for instance).
> ...



On the contrary, I think that when viewed from the story viewpoint, *Hisoka will actually win*. (Yes, I just said that ) If Kuroro wins, then the Ryodan is even stronger than before. They have a great addition to their current strength, not to mention they'll be quicker in their operations because their master strategist is back. It will be also considerably more difficult to trick or trap them because of Kuroro's quick mind.

Now, if Kuroro wins, most certainly the first thing they would do is hunt Kurapica down. With his secret out and a more determined Ryodan after him, there is absolutely no way that Kurapica will live. Even if a stronger Gon, Killua, Leorio and heck, add Hanzo, will help, they will all still end-up losing and Kurapica definitely dying. And I doubt that the guy would hire assassins. That's not just... like him. I don't see trapping the members one by one to work either, especially if Kuroro would instruct them firmly not to do what Pakunoda did. So unless Togashi will be so unconventional that he'll try cross the unwritten shounen rule of no major character's death (I wish he would ), then I don't see how Kurapica will stay alive with a complete set of a more determined Ryodan.

Thus, I think that the Ryodan will not be completed (by completed I don't mean all 13 members, but all those alive after YS. You may even exclude Kalluto.) And a way to make this happen is not to bring Kuroro back. How will Kuroro not return, given that the nen-eraser has already been found?

And I think we all know where this is going: he will lose to Hisoka in the most mouth-watering fight ever, of course.

Possible objection:
"With Kuroro gone, the remaining Ryodan are still more than enough to handle Kurapica anyway. So whether the Ryodan will have him or not will not make a difference to final result, so Kuroro dying is not necessary."

-In terms of raw strength then, yes, the remaining ones can still handle Kurapica, but if you consider other factors then this is not the case. First, there would be no master strategist and they'd be more prone to traps and tricks. Second, there would be a lot of conflicts because there is no one who would hold them together and guide them to one path. (Awww... Kuroro, you really are great ) Thirdly, if Hisoka kills Kuroro, then the Ryodan will be torn between deciding whether to go after Hisoka or Kurapica, thus diminishing the threat to Kurapica by around 1/2. In fact, I will not entirely dismiss the idea of Hisoka and Kurapica teaming-up against the Ryodan for round 2. I already imagine it as Hisoka+Kurapica+Gon+Killua+whoever vs Ryodan without the Kuroro glue. With this, the former actually have a real chance.

Further concerns:
1. Make no mistake: I still think that right now, *Kuroro is 10000000x super more awesomer than Hisoka*. Statistic-wise, Kuroro will probably win 12 of their 20 fights. But with only a single big fight and a lot of plot implications involved, I think Hisoka will receive a small power-up and eventually beat Kuroro. After all, it has already been established that Hisoka lives to fight, whereas Kuroro is almost indifferent to combat. From this, it is not hard to see that Hisoka is the one who's likely to grow during a very tough battle (like Gon).

2. Regarding Kurapica and the Ryodan: I think the only party that has something to resolve against the other is the Ryodan. That is, Kurapica will prefer not to fight against the Ryodan again unless he absolutely has to (e.g., friend hostaged, he is trapped, etc.), while the Ryodan is determined on hunting him. Now, everyone agrees that it's better for Kurapica's well-being to forget about revenge and just focus on reclaiming the eyes of his comrades. That is one of the developments in Kurapica during YS, I think, that he really can't seek to kill people, even if it's the group that killed his clan (remember his disgust when he killed Ubo).

That being said, then there's really no "issue to resolve," except on the Ryodan's part, because Kurapica has resolved it on his own at the end of YS. So a poetic and epic chase and fight involving Kuroro, to resolve it "once and for all," is no longer needed.

3. Of course, all above is simply based on how far my imagination takes me. Togashi can think-up of even crazier things.  Maybe Kuroro will win without killing Hisoka, maybe the King will help eliminate the Ryodan, or maybe we are getting the future timeline completely wrong, anything goes really.

But this I know nearly for certain: Hisoka will not die. He still has to fight Gon. Hisoka's role as the measuring stick for Gon's improvement will no longer be as convincing if he loses to Kuroro (if doesn't get killed), and if he does get killed, all those developments as far back as the hunter exam will be for naught.

So rejoice, Hisoka fans. He will stay alive.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 8, 2008)

add that too chikky and hisoka wins 


> dont want the scenario where both live i will hate that
> as why i think its better for hisoka to win
> 1-if hisoka lost that will lead to
> a-hisoka personality that togashi spend alot of time to built will be detroyed cuz losing and left to live will be to humilating to him he will no longer act the way he used to
> ...



and hisoka is more awesome than kuroro


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, we have the same basic points after all. It's a shame that we disagree on the most fundamental truth, that Kuroro>>>>>Hisoka.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 8, 2008)

do you mean as a character or strengh

for the strengh we shall see

but as character 
kuroro is awesome and everything
but i think there are a lot of cool/calm character out there

hisoka is too special you cant find his character except in HxH


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 8, 2008)

Netero would slap those two bitches silly.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 8, 2008)

Ali>graham.............


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 8, 2008)

Graham Aker said:


> Netero would slap those two bitches silly.



The King will eat him 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> do you mean as a character or strengh



Both. 



> for the strengh we shall see
> 
> but as character
> kuroro is awesome and everything
> ...



There are a lot of cool/calm characters out there, but none with the same depth as Kuroro. There's just something so real about him.

Another Hisoka is more difficult to find, but there's just something that makes me not buy his personality completely. I guess it's simply that it does not strike me as being as deep as Kuroro's.

I think these would summarize what I feel:
Hisoka: unique and interesting
Kuroro: profound


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 8, 2008)

hisoka is x1000 deep than kuroro

i think togashi perfectly portriat hisoka

kuroro's charcter also is great my favourite line about him (he accepted death)that line was a killer first time i saw it

i think now the king's character might surpass kuroro 

i find the most deep characters too be like that
1-hisoka
2-kurapica
3-king /killua (i think a big arc will be about him in the near future or the far )

4-

gon is undergoing some serious development in this arc

kuroro being more deep that is a fanboy comment  
cuz i actuallythink by far hisoka is the most deep character with kurapica

to say something on kuroro's favour i think from what we have seen he is the one who stands a chance aganist the king in a fight


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 9, 2008)

wow YuYu Hakusho had some nice animation may be i should watch

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtPeSyRKiVM[/YOUTUBE]

the one fighting turned to be a male


----------



## Monna (Dec 9, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> wow YuYu Hakusho had some nice animation may be i should watch
> 
> the one fighting turned to be a male


You've never seen Yu Yu Hakusho?


----------



## Vyse (Dec 9, 2008)

STILL Kuroro versus Hisoka? It?s like every time I check this thread you?re discussing this! There?s no sense in it, Togashi will surprise us anyway.

Hisoka owns Kuroro, though.

Anyway, how long is the hiatus gonna last? 10 weeks again?


----------



## Freija (Dec 9, 2008)

Kuroro > Hisoka easily.


----------



## Vyse (Dec 9, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Kuroro > Hisoka easily.



My ass.

Can?t we do a poll and finally get over it?


----------



## Freija (Dec 9, 2008)

You speak like you've been here forever, you've been here since March... this issue has been discussed since this thread was created, and polls just say personal opinions rather than facts... and facts is Hisoka has yet to show us he's of a higher level. Though we all know he is, he hasn't shown shit.


----------



## Vyse (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah I´m rather new. But it´s nevertheless tiring to read the same argument over and over again. I read every page of this thread by the way, and it is really getting repetitive. You´re right with the poll issue.

What´s it got to do since when I´m a member? Just curious...


----------



## Freija (Dec 9, 2008)

We had another thread previously, or most of the posts were cleaned out awhile ago. And hey, Togashi isn't giving us much to discuss. Hisoka and Kuroro is what most people are waiting for, it's been like 4 years since we heard they were starting their fight.


----------



## Vyse (Dec 9, 2008)

Ah ok I didn?t know that.
I?m most looking forward to the Gon vs Killua fight (which will happen, if Togashi will ever finish this manga) and the moment Gon finds Ging.

Never really was a fan of Kuroro, can?t understand the hype. He?s strong and cool and quite a complex character, yeah .. and normally that would be enough for me to like him. But there?s something missing, something spicey.


----------



## Freija (Dec 9, 2008)

Killua vs Gon will never happen... I can definitely not see it. Something spicy like what?


----------



## Vyse (Dec 9, 2008)

I can?t guarantee it will happen, but I foresee it since this page.

this

Something spicey, like the final "kick" to like him - his ambitions don?t really suit him - I guess that?s it.


----------



## Freija (Dec 9, 2008)

... Killua won't fight Gon because of that


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 9, 2008)

1. Yeah, still Kuroro vs Hisoka. We will never ever ever ever ever get tired of it. That's what we all live for.  (But be sure to always put Kuroro's name first )

2. I think it makes sense for Gon and Killua to fight actually, but I am less certain of it compared to other fights like, say, Kuroro vs Hisoka and Gon vs Hisoka. It's not really "necessary," but again, it makes plot and a kind of poetic sense for these two who have always trained together to eventually fight seriously.

3. ...One week into the hiatus and I'm already bored. 

4. Hi regulars, newbie here.  And my sig says all.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 9, 2008)

Danchou shits all over Hisoka.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 9, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> You speak like you've been here forever, you've been here since March... this issue has been discussed since this thread was created, and polls just say personal opinions rather than facts... and facts is Hisoka has yet to show us he's of a higher level. *Though we all know he is, he hasn't shown shit.*



.................................................


----------



## Vyse (Dec 9, 2008)

Gon and Killua will fight, I?m quite sure.

Even if it?s a friendly fight or one of them is driven by an evil force or stuff, but they definitely will. Sasuke-Naruto-style, just not as cheesy.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 9, 2008)

Season 1 of the Series Comes out on DVD to this side of the world audiences today


covers to the midway through the Puzzle Tower, Hunter Exam


----------



## Yammy (Dec 9, 2008)

shouldnt the title be changed to HIATUS.. YET AGAIN


----------



## Danchou (Dec 9, 2008)

Indeed. Or was Hunter x Hunter was back again. Or on hiatus for the God knows how manyth time.


----------



## Pitou (Dec 9, 2008)

> Season 1 of the Series Comes out on DVD to this side of the world audiences today


I red its +16
nyah I brought the japanese episodes 1-78 for 40$


----------



## Proxy (Dec 9, 2008)

I'd buy it, if only I wasn't broke


----------



## NeBy (Dec 9, 2008)

chikkychappy said:


> On the contrary, I think that when viewed from the story viewpoint, *Hisoka will actually win*. (Yes, I just said that) If Kuroro wins, then the Ryodan is even stronger than before. They have a great addition to their current strength, not to mention they'll be quicker in their operations because their master strategist is back. It will be also considerably more difficult to trick or trap them because of Kuroro's quick mind.
> 
> Now, if Kuroro wins, most certainly the first thing they would do is hunt Kurapica down. With his secret out and a more determined Ryodan after him, there is absolutely no way that Kurapica will live. Even if a stronger Gon, Killua, Leorio and heck, add Hanzo, will help, they will all still end-up losing and Kurapica definitely dying. And I doubt that the guy would hire assassins. That's not just... like him. I don't see trapping the members one by one to work either, especially if Kuroro would instruct them firmly not to do what Pakunoda did. So unless Togashi will be so unconventional that he'll try cross the unwritten shounen rule of no major character's death (I wish he would), then I don't see how Kurapica will stay alive with a complete set of a more determined Ryodan.
> 
> ...



Yes, he will stay alive. Even when Kuroro beats him.

Kurapica has resolved nothing, and he knows it. I don't know where people get the idea he gave up on taking revenge on the GR. He didn't. And neither did he gave up in recovering the red eyes of his clan. both things will have to be resolved, since it was the entire point of Kurapicas' spotlight during the GR-arc. Add to that that the GR are going to seek revenge on Kurapica too (that's almost a given), there is no doubt that the confrontation will follow (and thus, the Kurapica vs GR-issue will have a conclusion).

As for Kuroro dying...I'm not saying it's impossible, but than one doesn't think the battle between the leader of the GR and Kurapica hasn't been built up. IMHO, it was and is. I mean: Kurapica captures leader, beats leader up, humiliates him, makes him in effect powerless and unable to lead his troupe. And now, the leader is going to be freed...and do what, you think? His biggest gripe isn't with Hisoka, but with Kurapica, obviously. NOT having the confrontation between those two would be like Netero dying before he can fight the king; it doesn't make any sense, considering they are both the main opposing characters in and during a complete plot/arc.

As for Kurapica dying: well, maybe he should! It would hurt and be devastating to see it, but at the same time, it would be the most dramatic episode ever, during hxh. It would be a real  episode.

Or maybe he won't loose, if he gets the help of matured Gon, Killua, Morau, etc. And maybe Killua can convince his dad and granddad too (I've been thinking about this; it would be a cool psychological drama if Killua felt forced to get the help of his family, but can't pay that much, and his dad says: we'll do it, but on one condition: you come back and take your place as the future heir of our assassin-family. Tormented Killua!

Tormented x Choice x Friends



Btw, I think it's more likely that Kuroro will probably win 6 of their 10 fights. In fact, if he's in good condition, I'm sure he could probably even win in 60% of the cases!



krizma said:


> That's interesting, so how did you calculate it? I was referring to this page:
> this
> There are 100 copies, and technically 1 one 6 hunters can have it = 600 Hunters?



Well...first of all, it may not be in contradiction, since I'm talking about all hunters who ever lived, and you just about those living now.

Furthermore, the calculation you use seems simple and straightforward on itself, but it still depends on the interpretation you give to it.

For instance, the game is estimated at 8 billion. Is the '1 of 6 hunters' only refering to the fact, that there are only 100 copies, and thus only 100 hunters can get it, which means all the others can't get it, because there are no 600 copies of it?

That would imply, that, if there are 600 hunters and 600 copies, they ALL would be able to buy it, hence, be billionaires. I really doubt that. In fact, it's highly unlikely.

So, maybe he just meant that there are 600 hunters *who are rich enough* to buy it, but of those, only 100 will be able to get it, because there's only 100 copies.

Anyway, to answer your question; it was for deducing what % of the populace would be Hunters. I think it was based on an estimate of the population in hxh, of how many people pass the exams on average, and on how long the Hunters Exams existed. The two former needs some educated guessing (for instance, based on a few exams we know the results of, based on the comments of 'it being a good year' of Netero, when Gon and 6 others passed the exam, etc.), and the last factor is known (canon).

Ah, f-...does anyone know where that post of mine was? It was a huge post, in which I put much effort in it.

I've been thinking I should make a compendium of sorts, with all my 'thoughtful posts' (or 'walls of text' as some call it in awe or fear ) in it.

Anyway, I would like to compare the calculations I did back then, with the suspected age one can get in hxh (due to nen it's possible to go beyond 100 years with ease), and see how that would translate into the current hunters population. It might be 600 isn't far from the mark, actually.

oh, btw...did you ever read my post where I focus on the name-giving of the Zoaldyecks kids'? That was a nice one too.

Too bad they all get 'lost' in this huge thread . We should have a permanent Motm thing-subforum, really. Than we could have special threads, just for those kinds of posts... 




Oversoul said:


> Yeah I´m rather new. But it´s nevertheless tiring to read the same argument over and over again. I read every page of this thread by the way, and it is really getting repetitive. You´re right with the poll issue.
> 
> What´s it got to do since when I´m a member? Just curious...



Don't worry. Those guys were still weaning on their moms' tits, when I was already a poster on hxh. And other people can say the same of me. 

Besides...if polls would be accepted as the Big Truth, we could finally settle these endless discussions! (It's only because those who are wrong know they would be shown wrong, they refuse to give any weight to those polls, btw!   ).

But...maybe it's time to change the discussion, indeed. Since no-one (apart one) wants to re-discuss Pokku, there's only Pitou and her gender left to discuss!! 



Amamiya said:


> Killua vs Gon will never happen... I can definitely not see it. Something spicy like what?



Maybe he means, like, shotacon-spicy? Like Hisoka? 



Proxy said:


> I'd buy it, if only I wasn't broke



I'd break it, if only I hadn't bought it!


----------



## krizma (Dec 9, 2008)

Alright your argument makes sense actually. We don't know how togashi intended this.
What did you say about the names of the Zaoldyecks?


----------



## NeBy (Dec 9, 2008)

krizma said:


> Alright *your argument makes sense* actually. We don't know how togashi intended this.
> What did you say about the names of the Zaoldyecks?



They always do. 

Ah, it was a post where I put my analysis and arguments to come to the next name of the Zaoldyecks' next son, if cyclopsmom would have another cute killer-assassin babyboy. 

It was partly based on some argumentation I read somewhere on the Net, but I think I've gone further in it than anyone before (even if I say so myself). It took quite some time and effort (and hxh research) to make that post...it still must be somewhere in this thread. 

Is there a good search-function to browse through all (my) posts, btw, does anyone know?

In any case, the name I came up with for a potential future assassin-boy of the zoaldyeck family..I dare say, if Togashi uses his usual system, I'm more than 90% certain it's fully correct. And 100% for most part of the name.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 9, 2008)

> hgfdsahjkl
> This message has been deleted by hgfdsahjkl.






Logic deduction indicates it was not due to double posting!


----------



## blazingshadow (Dec 9, 2008)

> Is there a good search-function to browse through all (my) posts, btw, does anyone know?


click on your name and click on find more posts by neby. that is one way to do it at least. i have found various posts here by searching in google


----------



## Danchou (Dec 9, 2008)

If you want to search for your posts in a thread you click Advanced Search under the tab 'Search this Thread'. Then you fill in 'Search by User Name' and start searching.

I miss my spoilers.


----------



## Freija (Dec 9, 2008)

^

I don't... crappy spoilers every week.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 9, 2008)

That's because you're a hater. 

I can't remember the last time you were really positive about HxH. You can tell me you don't want to see more of Netero vs. the King.


----------



## Freija (Dec 9, 2008)

I want to see more if it's good, but apparently it isn't.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 9, 2008)

What didn't you think was good? I freaking loved it. From the dialogue to seeing Netero's badass hatsu. Then the King getting pwned by it. And then the King shrugging it off like it was weaksauce.

And we weren't even expecting the fight to happen this soon.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2008)

> I want to see more if it's good, but apparently it isn't.



Well we don't know how the fight will pan out, you speak like you know a secret we don't?

As for the person that claimed Gon and Killua will fight, this isn't Naruto, Togashi doesn't deal in such predictable fanservice. The only thing that panel represents is that Killua will eventually return to the ways of an Assasin. If you remember Killua believes that he was forced that way of life and being an assasin isn't what he wants, he wants to remain with Gon. Silva believes that eventually his instincts will take over and Killua will return to this bloodthirsty ways, at which point he'll see Gon as a hindrance to his growth and return back to the family. Im guessing you think Gon will try to stop him and they'll fight then? Well Gon isn't such a selfish prick as to stop Killua, he realises they have different goals and won't force him to remain with him.


----------



## Freija (Dec 9, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> What didn't you think was good? I freaking loved it. From the dialogue to seeing Netero's badass hatsu. Then the King getting pwned by it. And then the King shrugging it off like it was weaksauce.
> 
> And we weren't even expecting the fight to happen this soon.



The fact that he tanked the attack head on and laughed at it more or less...


----------



## Danchou (Dec 9, 2008)

Dude, it's the freaking Ant King. He's supposed to be one of the most powerful beings in Hunter x Hunter. Even Nef was fine after getting hit by Netero's Hyakushiki Kannon One Palm. This was just a small teaser fight. Togashi is going to deliver.

And the best thing is that we're going to see how despite the King easily having the upperhand in raw power, he is probably still going to have to bow down to Netero's overwhelming arsenal of experience in the end.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2008)

> The fact that he tanked the attack head on and laughed at it more or less...



That was just stupid, talk about no weakness...

Speaking of which I thought of a really strange possible similarity between Rurouni Kenshin and HxH. Doesn't Komugi seem like Meruem's Tomoe? 

For all those who haven't read Rurouni Kenshin, Kenshin had no weakness so the Shogunate sent Tomoe with a plan to live him with so she could find his weaknesses and so they could kill him. In the end its revealed to her that she was sent to become his weakness and from what it looks like Meruems only weakness is Komugi. What if Koumgi was sent by the Organisation ? Tho that would involve alot of forsight in their part, not to mention like they could predict she would stay alive. So I know its not probably but for some reason I think this is important, I'll stop babbling now


----------



## Danchou (Dec 9, 2008)

Hm, I don't think that's very likely. But I do remember that it was asked/hinted in an interview with Togashi that the bird we saw flying away from Netero when he was training could be the same bird that attacked Komugi. Just doesn't seem very plausible imo.


----------



## Freija (Dec 9, 2008)

And Netero was supposedly one of the ones with the strongest hatsus... so far his hatsu is shit besides "You can't see where it's coming from".


----------



## Danchou (Dec 9, 2008)

Netero is now like half of what he used to be in his prime. And you're still ignoring that the Chimera Ant King was raised to be the most powerful being in existance.

Netero's used like one or two palms from the twentyfour his Hyakushiki Kannon has. He wasn't even stressed when the King shrugged it off like it was nothing. It's likely we've only seen a tip of the iceberg as far as his power is concerned.


----------



## Freija (Dec 9, 2008)

How would an ant queen know what the most powerful being is... he is just like the other RG's, all aura no action.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2008)

> Hm, I don't think that's very likely. But I do remember that it was asked/hinted in an interview with Togashi that the bird we saw flying away from Netero when he was training could be the same bird that attacked Komugi. Just doesn't seem very plausible imo.



Well thats interesting. Well lets look at it this way, Palm was in the palace and could have easily found out that the King was beginning to bond with Komugi. If some how she was able to tell this Netero then sending that bird to see just how much isn't too farfetched. 

This would also point to the dragon dive being done purposefully by Netero and everything thats happened since then, ie moving Meruem to a different place, seems like part of the same plan. And now if we add Komugi to being part of the Organisation and only there to become the Kings weakness then we have to most thought and intricate plan ever!!!! 

Lets see this, King has no weakness and is far too strong, Netero having no choice other than that of the defeat of the King thinks up of this plan, now Meruem has a weakness and isn't fighting to kill. It can't all be coincidence. Netero has always had a deceptive side.


----------



## blazingshadow (Dec 9, 2008)

> And Netero was supposedly one of the ones with the strongest hatsus... so far his hatsu is shit besides "You can't see where it's coming from".


it's shit when you compare it to the power of the ant king. the only one that can defeat the king is pokkuru's memories (or the memories of whoever else he ate) as a human hunter or the king suddenly decides to become human even though he doesn't remember his previous life as a human.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 9, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Dude, it's freaking Pokkuru. He's supposed to be one of the most powerful beings in Hunter x Hunter. Even Nef was fine after getting hit by Netero's Hyakushiki Kannon One Palm. This was just a small teaser fight. Togashi is going to deliver.
> 
> And the best thing is that we're going to see how despite the King easily having the upperhand in raw power, he is probably still going to have to bow down to Netero's overwhelming arsenal of experience in the end.



Fixed for you.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2008)

> the only one that can defeat the king is pokkuru's memories (or the memories of whoever else he ate) as a human hunter or the king suddenly decides to become human even though he doesn't remember his previous life as a human.



I hope you were joking....

Btw I agree with Reckoner, Netero not once looked disheartned, I think those moves were only there to test the water, Netero has a big ace up his sleeve, we just have to wait and see what it will be.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 9, 2008)

Hm, she wouldn't know exactly, but that just happens to be how the cooky crumbled (storywise). And since he was born and raised with the best nutrition so that he could be the most powerful, it's not all that surprising.

Fact of the matter is that he most likely has the most raw power in HxH (certainly of what we have seen). He is on a completely different tier in that regard. As it is Netero is fighting an uphill battle. Even he acknowledges that.



Ennoea said:


> Well thats interesting. Well lets look at it this way, Palm was in the palace and could have easily found out that the King was beginning to bond with Komugi. If some how she was able to tell this Netero then sending that bird to see just how much isn't too farfetched.
> 
> This would also point to the dragon dive being done purposefully by Netero and everything thats happened since then, ie moving Meruem to a different place, seems like part of the same plan. And now if we add Komugi to being part of the Organisation and only there to become the Kings weakness then we have to most thought and intricate plan ever!!!!
> 
> Lets see this, King has no weakness and is far too strong, Netero having no choice other than that of the defeat of the King thinks up of this plan, now Meruem has a weakness and isn't fighting to kill. It can't all be coincidence. Netero has always had a deceptive side.


Yeah, it could be true. I just don't think it's very likely. 

Why would Netero and Zeno be so in awe of what had happened when they saw the King and Komugi.

Still if it turns out to be true, you can say you called it first.


----------



## blazingshadow (Dec 9, 2008)

no, the posibility of pokkuru's memories affecting the king is still there, otherwise meleoron would have soloed the hunters with his hax ability. it doesn't mean that i think that is going to happen for sure but i don't think the king will be defeated in battle


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 9, 2008)

See? Pokkuru is divine.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2008)

> Why would Netero and Zeno be so in awe of what had happened when they saw the King and Komugi.



Well Silva was more angry than Netero, Netero probably was surprised to see Meruem handle Komugi so gently.



> no, the posibility of pokkuru's memories affecting the king is still there, otherwise meleoron would have soloed the hunters with his hax ability. it doesn't mean that i think that is going to happen for sure but i don't think the king will be defeated in battle



What are you talking about? How could meleron solo the hunters?


----------



## Danchou (Dec 9, 2008)

Omg, I can't believe you actually found another Pokkuro supporter. I'm calling clone.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 9, 2008)

The evidence is right there. Convert now and save thyself from total humiliation when Togashi states it


----------



## NeBy (Dec 9, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Netero is now like half of what he used to be in his prime. And you're still ignoring that the Chimera Ant King was raised to be the most powerful being in existance.
> 
> Netero's used like one or two palms from the twentyfour his Hyakushiki Kannon has. He wasn't even stressed when the King shrugged it off like it was nothing. It's likely we've only seen a tip of the iceberg as far as his power is concerned.





Amamiya said:


> How would an ant queen know what the most powerful being is... he is just like the other RG's, all aura no action.



LOL. The conversation is going downhill. 

Even talk about Pokku (and certainly PItou) seems more entertaining...

Really guys; you liked it or you didn't. One doesn't have to be a hxhtard to like some chapters, or a hater when you don't. (Though, of course, if one is ALWAYS negative about hxh, one might wonder what he/she is doing in this thread).

There are some things I wasn't/am not thrilled about Togashi and some (parts of certain) chapters in the ant-arc, but there were also some quite good ones. As for the 10 latest chapters: there were 1-2 pretty weak ones, and 1-2 pretty good ones, and the rest hovers in between. As a whole, not his best work, but still quite enjoyable most of the time, I thought.

And Netero had some great scenes, there.

The only thing Togashi shouldn't do, is screwing up the end of the arc. I'm not sure HOW exactly Mereum is going to get beaten, seen what we've seen, as yet. Netero MUST have some tricks up his sleeve - or his hatsu is just starting to get warmed up or something - otherwise, it's difficult to see where all this self-confidence (and others' confidence) comes from that he will win.

It wouldn't be illogical for Netero to die, but if the king than eats him, he's going to be so powered-up, it's next to impossible to beat the guy anymore (without becoming bleach/DBZ-haxxored). I hope Togashi doesn't go that way.

As of yet, most one-to-one fights have been pretty interesting and intelligent - I hope Togashi does the same here.  Clearly, Netero seems to be planning *something*, because otherwise, there was little use in trying to force Mereum to fight him.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 9, 2008)

Killua said:


> The evidence is right there. Convert now and save thyself from total humiliation when Togashi states it


Never! 



NeBy said:


> LOL. The conversation is going downhill.
> 
> Even talk about Pokku (and certainly PItou) seems more entertaining...
> 
> ...


Maybe he's like Hisoka is against Kuroro. He knows his opponent is awesome and stronger, but just likes to fight him irregardless. 

And if all hope is lost, there is always Kuroro to save the day, since Kuroro > all.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 9, 2008)

The only match for Pokkuru/Meruem is Ging. Stated in canon.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2008)

Ging most likely did cause the Chimera ants mutation.


----------



## Vyse (Dec 9, 2008)

Killua said:


> The only match for Pokkuru/Meruem is Ging. Stated in canon.



Where? Can?t remember anything like this.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 9, 2008)

It was stated Ging was one of the top 5 Nen users, which COULD mean he's number 1.

The way he's being hyped and NEVER shown, leads me to believe he is the strongest in the HxH verse at this point.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2008)

> Where? Can´t remember anything like this.



Don't believe him, his cake is a lie.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 9, 2008)

I am the bearer of truth in this forum. While posters like Neby try to trick you by throwing a wall of text your way, I keep it in simple sentences, containing more truth.


----------



## Vyse (Dec 9, 2008)

Killua said:


> It was stated *Ging was one of the top 5 Nen users*, which COULD mean he's number 1.
> 
> The way he's being hyped and NEVER shown, leads me to believe he is the strongest in the HxH verse at this point.



Yeah before the ants appeared.



Ennoea said:


> Don't believe him, his cake is a lie.



I guess so.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2008)

Um no Ging unlike Netero is in his prime, and is most likely strong enough to take out Meruem.

Well we always have Gon


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 9, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Ging most likely did cause the Chimera ants mutation.



Actually this is very plausable, after all he created the Greed Island 

Gon has to stop looking for him for the sake of humanity


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 9, 2008)

You call me a liar, then agree with me 

Remind me never to trust your statements


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 9, 2008)

yeah ging is the final villian


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2008)

> You call me a liar, then agree with me



It was a joke, and I agree with you when you talk sense


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 9, 2008)

Seriously think about it. It could very well be Pokkuru influencing Meruem. It is HIGHLY plausible.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2008)

I hope that your not actually beginning to believe that

Cows would influence the world if that was the case


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 9, 2008)

Look at that guy that's protecting Meruem's brother. The one that came to Netero with the dying queen. He was fucking human.

I wouldn't be surprised if Meruem turned out to be the same case.

Don't you remember the saying "Nen can become stronger after a persons death"

And yes, I believe.


----------



## Vyse (Dec 9, 2008)

Who?s Pokkuru? The guy (lol) with the rainbow?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 9, 2008)

Pokkuru is basically Jesus, but yes, that guy with the kickass Hatsu.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2008)

If somehow that is the case, its a joint venture rather than Pokkuru's measly nen doing anything, its the souls of all those they have consumed.



> Who´s Pokkuru? The fail sissy retarded guy (lol) with the rainbow?



yes.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah, he's the fodder with rainbow powers that got his Hunter's licence on a technicality.

Where's Hanzou? That guy could be a beast by now.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 9, 2008)

Hanzo is the second Pokkuru btw.


----------



## Vyse (Dec 9, 2008)

Pokkuru controlling Meruem ... yeah right. lightbringer my ass.

I?m missing Hanzou as well, like all the other dudes. Might be still a while until (if ever) we see them again.


----------



## blazingshadow (Dec 9, 2008)

> What are you talking about? How could meleron solo the hunters?


well maybe not strictly solo but he can just bring with him a strong ant commander and kill them one by one when they were in the preparation phase. his ability is impossible to beat as long as he doesn't bleed or run out of air



> If somehow that is the case, its a joint venture rather than Pokkuru's measly nen doing anything, its the sould of all those they have consumed.


most nen users were not fed to the king, he even mentions about remembering only 1 instance where he ate a nen user which is pokkuru or maybe the strongest nen user he ate was pokkuru

i'm not saying that pokkuru himself or his nen is the sole reason that the king will "lose" but his memories as a human could influence the king like what has happened before with meleoron, the lion guy and the guy who's hate made him keep his memories even after being turned into an ant


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 9, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> well maybe not strictly solo but he can just bring with him a strong ant commander and kill them one by one when they were in the preparation phase. his ability is impossible to beat as long as he doesn't bleed or run out of air
> 
> most nen users were not fed to the king, he even mentions about remembering only 1 instance where he ate a nen user which is pokkuru or maybe the strongest nen user he ate was pokkuru
> 
> i'm not saying that pokkuru himself or his nen is the sole reason that the king will "lose" but his memories as a human could influence the king like what has happened before with meleoron, the lion guy and the guy who's hate made him keep his memories even after being turned into an ant



This guy talks sense you all have to eventually come to yours too.

Pokkuru is influencing the king


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2008)

> most nen users were not fed to the king, he even mentions about remembering only 1 instance where he ate a nen user which is pokkuru or maybe the strongest nen user he ate was pokkuru



Nen doesn't produce humanity.


----------



## blazingshadow (Dec 9, 2008)

> Nen doesn't produce humanity.


no, it just keeps living ppl alive. anyways i was going to fix my post in that the king said nen users were rare prey so pokkuru might not have been the only one he ate.


----------



## Iris (Dec 10, 2008)

I saw Hanzou and Illumi in my dream

Togashi must deliver


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 10, 2008)

hanzo that man
we all saw little of him
yet
we love him so much


----------



## Proxy (Dec 10, 2008)

With mostly everyone dead, we have high hopes for Hanzo.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 10, 2008)

> Kurapica has resolved nothing, and he knows it. I don't know where people get the idea he gave up on taking revenge on the GR. He didn't. And neither did he gave up in recovering the red eyes of his clan.



It's not clearly stated, but I feel that this is the case. One reason he isn't pursuing the Ryodan now is because he thinks that with their leader gone, they are less able to mobilize themselves. From this I gather that what he wants is just to stop the Ryodan from doing more evil deeds and _not_ to make them pay for their past sins.

Kurapica is just too good for revenge. He was a crazy-ass during the York Shin arc, couldn't kill Ubo with good conscience and recognized the humanity of some of the members (e.g., Pakunoda). Also, Gon, Kurapica's master and even Senritsu also said it's a bad idea to seek revenge, and I think this implies that some moral lesson, that he just should not. So for Kurapica to still be seeking this will mean that he did not develop, did not mature or just did not grow-up for whole YS arc. But I think he did, specifically in realizing that revenge would do nothing but hurt himself.

However, he has not given-up reclaiming the eyes of his comrades. That's what he said to Senritsu right? To focus on reclaiming the eyes instead of pursuing the rest of the leaderless Ryodan.



> As for Kuroro dying...I'm not saying it's impossible, but than one doesn't think the battle between the leader of the GR and Kurapica hasn't been built up. IMHO, it was and is. I mean: Kurapica captures leader, beats leader up, humiliates him, makes him in effect powerless and unable to lead his troupe. And now, the leader is going to be freed...and do what, you think? His biggest gripe isn't with Hisoka, but with Kurapica, obviously. NOT having the confrontation between those two would be like Netero dying before he can fight the king; it doesn't make any sense, considering they are both the main opposing characters in and during a complete plot/arc.



Actually, I don't think there's such build-up (one way of seeing this is to say there's no "rivalry" between them). Given this, it's not necessary for Kurapica and Kuroro to have a serious one-on-one battle to settle the issue once and for all, especially when Kurapica should die if that will happen. But it's just my initial reaction based on my overall impression, I have to think more about it.

But one reason perhaps is that I don't see Kuroro holding a personal grudge against Kurapica. He could care less if he was captured, has his nen sealed or was basically outsmarted, as long as the Ryodan lives. If he will have his nen back, Kuroro won't be fighting to restore his pride or whatever. I mention this because one element of a good 'rivalry' is personal animosity. And I don't see this on Kuroro's part. He's doing everything in for the Ryodan.

Actually, as far as I'm concerned, Kurapica vs Kuroro is finished, and that Kurapica has won fair and square. A Round II would be superfluous, especially when it would again result to Kurapica's victory anyway. (Unless Kurapica dies, which is unlikely.)

But yeah, Kurapica should die. But unlike you I would be clapping. 
----------
I think the 600 estimate of hunters alive is near the mark, actually I thought it would be less, about 400-500. Anything more than a thousand is too many. (10 passers a year assuming an average lifespan of a hunter is 112+ years? Unlikely.) Togashi probably wasn't thinking very deeply into it when he made that panel. I think we could just take the figure at face value.


----------



## Pitou (Dec 10, 2008)

> With mostly everyone dead, we have high hopes for Hanzo.


I don`t think hes a strong nen-user


----------



## Fran (Dec 10, 2008)

Pitou said:


> I don`t think hes a strong nen-user



You don't?
Think of his power _without_ nen. Remember that little line power-graph killua drew to compare himself, gon, hisoka and hanzo?

Hanzo ranked pretty close to Hisoka without nen. Killua thought Hanzo was stronger than himself.

Which is saying a lot.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 10, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> You don't?
> Think of his power _without_ nen. Remember that little line power-graph killua drew to compare himself, gon, hisoka and hanzo?
> 
> Hanzo ranked pretty close to Hisoka without nen. Killua thought Hanzo was stronger than himself.
> ...



I haven't read the manga, but I think Killua underestimated Hisoka then. I find this is very interesting actually.  Usually, when a character makes such an estimate, we take it to be true (i.e., it's one way for the author to deliver his point). But it seems like Togashi take the possibility of wrong estimations into account. Actually, this may also shed a light on Goruto (or whoever that good ant is) saying that Netero won't even get pass the RG. Maybe this is another instance of feelings and other things clouding your estimates, and how, just because someone in the story said it, it does not mean that you have to take them to be true.

Anyway what I would consider reliable here is that indeed, Hanzo is stronger than Killua. And that is really something. Gon and Killua are very talented and have crazy potential, but Hanzo is very good in his own right. In the long run, he'll be one of the strongest in the world; Gon and Killua will be stronger, but I bet Kurapica will be weaker. But he is far from Hisoka without nen.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2008)

I think your underrating Kurapica, as for Hanzo, man he is by far the strongest from the rookies. He was only 18 but his physical ability was next to none.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 10, 2008)

^Well, it's just a feeling.  Kurapica is strong, he'll not be powerless against or Hanzo anything, but there will a gap (in the long run). Kurapica's only a year younger, but the difference in strength is apparent in the Hunter Exam.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 10, 2008)

Kurapica sort of tied with Hisoka during the Hunter Exam (who was obviously holding back, but still). He has received the single greatest powerup in the manga so far. Even excluding the Chain Jail, he fought relatively equally with Ubougin.

There's no way that Hanzo, Gon or Killua are on that level anytime soon.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 10, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I think your underrating Kurapica, as for Hanzo, man he is by far the strongest from the rookies. He was only 18 but his physical ability was next to none.



Priyanka Chopra from Dostana  

I agree that Kurapica's haxxed abilities against the Ryodan is higher level than Gon and Killua's current base. 

How would Yupi Vs Ubogin have gone btw ?


----------



## Pitou (Dec 10, 2008)

nyah I think killuah was wrong
hanzo is physical one of the strongest in the hunter exam 
but hisoka is 100 times stronger
hisoka hide his real power


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 10, 2008)

Well Hanzo clearly wasn't near Hisoka...but being above Killua is no joke.  A decent hatsu and some ninja techniques would make him a powerful character.

As for Ubo and Yupi; Kuroro thought Ubo was unmatched in reinforcement, and Kuroro seems pretty damn good at judging strength.  By feats though Yupi has been more impressive so you have to go with him.  I have a feeling Ubo would do a whole lot better than most people think though.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah, I agree. But we've got only feats to go by. So it still is likely Yupi.

But still you've got to wonder how powerful someone who has mastered 100% of Reinforcement must be when he's serious when you have Transformation users who can push open 256 ton gates, have destructive power that can clears surfaces of hundreds of feet or have lesser Reinforcement users who punch ants to other countries.

We need moar Ubo!


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 10, 2008)

Indeed, I demand flashbacks with Ubo and Netero prime!

After this arc is over though....a decade from now.


----------



## Freija (Dec 10, 2008)

He'll do an YYH after this arc.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 10, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> It was a joke, and I agree with you when you talk sense



So do I! That's why I almost never agree with him!! 



chikkychappy said:


> It's not clearly stated, but I feel that this is the case. One reason he isn't pursuing the Ryodan now is because he thinks that with their leader gone, they are less able to mobilize themselves. From this I gather that what he wants is just to stop the Ryodan from doing more evil deeds and _not_ to make them pay for their past sins.
> 
> Kurapica is just too good for revenge. He was a crazy-ass during the York Shin arc, couldn't kill Ubo with good conscience and recognized the humanity of some of the members (e.g., Pakunoda). Also, Gon, Kurapica's master and even Senritsu also said it's a bad idea to seek revenge, and I think this implies that some moral lesson, that he just should not. So for Kurapica to still be seeking this will mean that he did not develop, did not mature or just did not grow-up for whole YS arc. But I think he did, specifically in realizing that revenge would do nothing but hurt himself.
> 
> ...



Hmpf...well, I guess one could debate this endlessly, if one interprets the same things totally different.

I think it's rather (very) obvious that the Kurapica vs. GR has unresolved issues. For f- sake, they want to kill eachother! You say 'it's not clearly stated, but I feel that'...ok, but let's keep the feelings out of it, and the logic in, and then it only amounts to the fact that it's nowhere stated Kurapica gave up on his revenge. It's his drive for and the main aspect of his will/character throughout the entire arc, and even before: it's the whole point why he wanted to become hunter, even!

And as for Kuroro not giving a damn; that's totally without basis too. Are you really saying, he doesn't care to take revenge after what Kurapica did to him and his GR-troupe? That's just inconceivable; during most of the arc, he *wanted* to capture and kill Kurapica (and gave orders for that to his GR)...where does one get the idea of something otherwise?! He even explicitly said so, he was after Kurapica (after he realizes ghostwriter-girl was at the auction because of her macabre hobby of buying body parts, after which he realised he could have captured/killed Kurapica, if he realised it sooner).

He freakin killed a whole mob-section to avenge Ubo...and avenging it would best be served by the death of his killer, Kurapica; that seems the only logical conclusion. En plus, Kurapica killed Pakunanda, another member of his group, and made him powerless and unable to lead the his group (until freed)...and you don't think he wants revenge on Kurapica??!

That doesn't make sense.

And your last part doesn't make sense neither; if Kurapica hasn't given up on the eyes of his clan, and since those eyes are in the possession of the GR, how can he NOT have to resolve the issue with the GR? He's just going to ask politely, and they will oblige?

I don't think so.

As said, the whole thing has not been resolved; Kurapica didn't win, otherwise the GR would be dead and he would have the eyes - he didn't achieve any of those goals. And the GR didn't win neither, or otherwise Kurapica would be dead.

The only thing Kurapica managed, was to postpone the inevitable: the ultimate clash with the GR. And having that clash with the GR WITHOUT Kuroro (because he's dead), seems a rather stupid thing, since he's the driving force of the whole group. It's possible, but unlikely.

But saying there is no open issue anymore between Kurapica and the GR, borders on the ridiculous.

(Ermm..nothing personal, just going up into debate-modus  )




chikkychappy said:


> I haven't read the manga, but I think Killua underestimated Hisoka then. I find this is very interesting actually.  Usually, when a character makes such an estimate, we take it to be true (i.e., it's one way for the author to deliver his point). But it seems like Togashi take the possibility of wrong estimations into account. Actually, this may also shed a light on Goruto (or whoever that good ant is) saying that Netero won't even get pass the RG. Maybe this is another instance of feelings and other things clouding your estimates, and how, just because someone in the story said it, it does not mean that you have to take them to be true.
> 
> Anyway what I would consider reliable here is that indeed, Hanzo is stronger than Killua. And that is really something. Gon and Killua are very talented and have crazy potential, but Hanzo is very good in his own right. In the long run, he'll be one of the strongest in the world; Gon and Killua will be stronger, but I bet Kurapica will be weaker. But he is far from Hisoka without nen.


I more or less agree with that, but one should be careful when interpreting 'oh well, it's been said, but they didn't *really* mean it'. Once you begin on that road, no sensible thing can ever be said, because one could always argue  what was stated wasn't really true.

In fact, one needs some basis for any sensible discussion, so I would argue one ALWAYS takes what is directly being said as true, unless it is clearly demonstrated that it was said in jest.

And while true Togashi (his characters) sometimes does say ambiguous things, he, in fact, always hints at it when it's an exaggeration.

For instance, when Killua compared himself with Hanzo, he draw his own line a whole end further. One might debate whether this is true or not, but killua gave a hint himself, by saying 'I'm so modest'...this implies he could probably be a lot closer to Hanzo, but not *before* Hanzo, obviously, or the it wouldn't make sense to draw it that way at all.

The same goes for when Netero says he's less powerful than Morau and Novu. Is it true or not? Well, since they both say and think he's still stronger than them both, one might rightfully assume Netero is - most likely - still stronger.

However, one CAN'T assume that, if there are  o remarks like that, because otherwise, every statement becomes a non-statement, and nothing can be discussed in a sensible way, even things that are considered canon.

Anyway, as for Killua estimating Hanzo in respect to Hisoka...let's not forget that he didn't know anything about nen, yet. I doubt if he had known about nen, and Hisokas' hatsu and bungee-gum, that he would have placed Hanzo (not having nen at that time) so close to Hisoka.

That said, Hanzo was pretty powerful and trained even without nen, so if he has a cool nen/hatsu, he could be REALLY good. Depending on the gap that was between them (and the nature of his hatsu), it could still be that Hanzo is way ahead of them, though maybe (in comparison) less than he used to be, seen the great development of Gon and Killua (being geniuses, and all that).


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 10, 2008)

GR will be going after kurapica with kuroro or without him

so i see no problem in kuroro being killed by hisoka

btw,i love when you say kuroro was humiliated by kurapica


----------



## Freija (Dec 10, 2008)

How was he humiliated? He fucking laughed Kurapica in the face.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 10, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> GR will be going after kurapica with kuroro or without him
> 
> so i see no problem in kuroro being killed by hisoka
> 
> btw,i love when you say kuroro was humiliated by kurapica



Yeah, but you assume that means Kuroro is weak(er than Hisoka) because of that, while I don't. 

Let's not forget Kurapica planned it all and made a trap, and is haxor (specifically) against the GR. It's no surprise, then, that even a top-tier like Kuroro was taken.

I'm not sure 'humiliated' is the good word; Kuroro himself could have had calmer feelings about it (though that might also have been, because he knew he wasn't going to die, due to the prophesy).

In any case, he lost his freedom , got beaten up, two members of his troupe were killed by Kurapica, and he was deprived of his command of his troupe: enough for everyone to seek revenge...so people saying he doesn't care about getting even with Kurapica, are a bit delusional, I think.

As for only the GR without Kuroro...meh. The two main protagonists of the GR arc were Kuroro and Kurapica, there is no reason why that would change (just for the wishful-thinking-sake of Hisoka beating him) if the fight between them restarts.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 10, 2008)

> Yeah, but you assume that means Kuroro is weak(er than Hisoka) because of that, while I don't



i dont know who is stronger
it could go either way but as i said before why i think hisoka will be the winner


----------



## Danchou (Dec 10, 2008)

Togashi must be one of the worst mangaka's to follow out there. I can't remember anyone with such a slate record in the history of manga.

Even Miura isn't this bad. Or Hoshino. 

Without the ridiculous breaks we should be at like chapter 400+. At the point where Kuroro is about to own Hisoka.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 10, 2008)

being humiliated must have felt bad  really really bad 



> where Kuroro is about to own Hisoka



then suddenly hisoka fuxx him up


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2008)

> I can't remember anyone with such a slate record in the history of manga.



He is the poster boy for lazy. If he hates hard work he shouldn't do the artwork for manga's, he should just stick to story and hire an artist.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 10, 2008)

togashi loves his money 
no one is gonna share it with him


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 10, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> then suddenly hisoka fuxx him up



And then the resurrected Pokkuru shoots an arrow through the both of them


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 10, 2008)

Killua said:


> And then the resurrected Pokkuru shoots an arrow through the both of them





and then togashi remember that pokkuru is ant's shit so he erase that panel and continue  with hisoka fucxing kuroro


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 10, 2008)

i found this news
Miura suspended berserk to play idol master

his comment


> I was lonely so I bought it, Idol Master, and an Xbox, fuhi



bwaha ha ha ha


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 11, 2008)

> I think it's rather (very) obvious that the Kurapica vs. GR has unresolved issues. For f- sake, they want to kill eachother! You say 'it's not clearly stated, but I feel that'...ok, but let's keep the feelings out of it, and the logic in, and then it only amounts to the fact that it's nowhere stated Kurapica gave up on his revenge. It's his drive for and the main aspect of his will/character throughout the entire arc, and even before: it's the whole point why he wanted to become hunter, even!



1. GR wants revenge. Fact. That is an unresolved issue on the part of the Ryodan. I never said otherwise.

2. Kurapica hates the Ryodan, but (probably) no longer seek revenge. Answer: do you think it's good for Kurapica's well-being to still seek revenge? Togashi showed how fucked-up he was after his two fights against the Ryodan. Senritsu, Gon, Leorio and his master told him to forget about revenge. Another two facts. Sure, he has emo'ed endlessly in the series about the Ryodan and it is his reason for becoming a hunter, but with those two facts I mentioned, I conclude that Togashi wants to say that _this kind of thinking is a mistake_. Revenge would only do him harm. Heck, he could not even do it, and this is very clear in the story. He also said at the beginning of GI (to Senritsu) that he'll focus on reclaiming the eyes instead of revenge. Now, even if this does not completely mean that this turning-back is complete, at the very least _this is where the story is going._ If the Kurapica in the beginning of YS and after did not change (in the sense of revenge), then Togashi fails in character development.

Make no mistake. He still fucking hates them. He will never forgive them. But he will not go after their heads for his own personal satisfaction anymore. And this is one very important issue that was resolved in YS.



> And as for Kuroro not giving a damn; that's totally without basis too. Are you really saying, he doesn't care to take revenge after what Kurapica did to him and his GR-troupe? That's just inconceivable; during most of the arc, he *wanted* to capture and kill Kurapica (and gave orders for that to his GR)...where does one get the idea of something otherwise?! He even explicitly said so, he was after Kurapica (after he realizes ghostwriter-girl was at the auction because of her macabre hobby of buying body parts, after which he realised he could have captured/killed Kurapica, if he realised it sooner).
> 
> He freakin killed a whole mob-section to avenge Ubo...and avenging it would best be served by the death of his killer, Kurapica; that seems the only logical conclusion. En plus, Kurapica killed Pakunanda, another member of his group, and made him powerless and unable to lead the his group (until freed)...and you don't think he wants revenge on Kurapica??!
> 
> That doesn't make sense.



Well, this is the most tricky part. Lemme try to gather my thoughts on this.

Anyway, my thoughts go something like this: Kuroro still wants revenge. I do not deny that. But he is not as personally affronted as you make him to be. I do not think he looks at his nen being sealed as "He insulted my pride. He sealed the source of my strength, and now I am so weak and everyone is probably laughing at the irony" but rather "He sealed my nen. We can't carry our plans of revenge. The Ryodan is scattered, confused and unable to move. Plus, he is a very big threat."

So this is what I mean by "personal." You can see the difference: the first one is all about himself and his pride, while the second is anger on behalf of the Ryodan. 

A good contrast is Nobunaga, who is a very good example of personal anger. In the beginning of the OVA, it was Nobunaga who was most adamant about chasing after the nen user. He was the person most affected with Ubogin's death, not Kuroro. Kuroro mourned for the death of a friend and a comrade, while Nobunaga, for a partner. If they caught Kurapica then, then it would undoubtedly be Nobunaga who will deliver the coup de grace. Yes Kuroro is the leader, is the source of Kurapica's frustrations and heck, he delivered the Requiem for Ubogin. But when it came to delivering the final vengeance (by the way, of course it did not happen), Kuroro is willing to take step back and allow Nobunaga to have his way with Kurapica. He acknowledged that he was there to orchestrate, not to deliver revenge personally.

This is important because it diminishes (though not completely) the "Kuroro has to be there in the second face-off against Kurapica." I gather from this argument a sort of rivalry, a very personal issue that must be settled. But as I mentioned, Kuroro has no such personal issue. I am not even sure he's capable of hatred. Look at how cooly he acted against Silva years after the Zoldick killed a Ryodan member. There's no trace of a grudge, nor do I take it as a sign of Kuroro's forgiveness. He was probably thinking that time, something along the lines of, "He killed our member. As the leader (note: as the leader, not "because it sucks and I'm crying in my sleep oh how much I hate him!") I should avenge him. ... Oh, I can not kill this guy. He's strong. No point then. I did my part." So Kuroro has no personal issue to settle with Kurapica, only a "Ryodan issue." There's no build-up reserved for Kurapica and Kuroro _alone_. Kuroro does not _have_ to be there. While it will be more poetic for Kuroro to be there as head of the Ryodan, and also because it will be easier since he's a good in strategizing and psychologizing, it is not "personally" necessary.

That "they are both the main characters of the arc" just does not cut it.



> And your last part doesn't make sense neither; if Kurapica hasn't given up on the eyes of his clan, and since those eyes are in the possession of the GR, how can he NOT have to resolve the issue with the GR? He's just going to ask politely, and they will oblige?



The eyes are no longer with the Ryodan. Kuroro got bored so he sold them, so there's no need for Kurapica to go after the Ryodan.



> As said, the whole thing has not been resolved; Kurapica didn't win, otherwise the GR would be dead and he would have the eyes - he didn't achieve any of those goals. And the GR didn't win neither, or otherwise Kurapica would be dead.



It is not as black and white as that, a simple matter of the other party completely dying or whatever. While it is not very obvious or earthshaking, the fact that Kurapica is at the very least starting to forget about his revenge is one, big accomplishment. In fact, reclaiming the eyes is a denouement in comparison. This change will affect how he will deal with the Ryodan if ever they will face again. Not everything has been resolved, of course, but something very important has been which, and this is just an impression, altered the tone of this whole Kurapica vs Ryodan issue.



> I more or less agree with that, but one should be careful when interpreting 'oh well, it's been said, but they didn't *really* mean it'. Once you begin on that road, no sensible thing can ever be said, because one could always argue what was stated wasn't really true.
> 
> In fact, one needs some basis for any sensible discussion, so I would argue one ALWAYS takes what is directly being said as true, unless it is clearly demonstrated that it was said in jest.
> 
> ...



Of course. I did not say that we should doubt every estimate that a character makes. If there's an estimate, we assume it to be true, but unlike other mangas, Togashi is open to the possibility of wrong estimates. In other mangas we consider misestimations as contradictions, that the author just forgot a detail or so or did not foresee the plot far enough. Not the case with Togashi. Misestimations are very real to him and if we see that something is a bit off, we cannot conclude "a contradiction", but rather, perhaps, it is a deliberate device he used.

Case in point: I took Killua's judgment that Hanzo is weaker to be true. I have no reason to question. But looking at Killua's estimate of Hisoka in the context of the series, you and I see that something is obviously off. All I am saying is that this is not a mistake in Togashi's part, or that it's just a small detail that can be forgiven (this is very tempting for many). Rather, I am saying that that misestimation is deliberate and is part of his storytelling, may it be as a plot foreshadowing or to simply to let the series be more realistic.

And no, I did not forget that he did not know nen then. It was the first thing that entered my mind actually.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 11, 2008)

> The eyes are no longer with the Ryodan. Kuroro got bored so he sold them, so there's no need for Kurapica to go after the Ryodan



i amnt sure about that part

didnt kurapica take the fake eyes at the end of the tv series

the pair that kuroro sold were mentioned much earlier in the ryodan arc
during hisoka and kurapica conversation

i dont think he had the time to sell the new eyes
but maybe fietan sold them but that isnt mentioned

*but i agree kuroro as a person has nothing on kurapica*

mmm but i have another question are the eyes only one pair or there are several of them?
if it is one that means that kurapica have to go after ryodan again
if there is more
what does kurapica exactly want one pair or all of them


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 11, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i amnt sure about that part
> 
> didnt kurapica take the fake eyes at the end of the tv series
> 
> ...



The Ryodan took many eyes, about tens or even a hundred.

Anyway, it's true that the Ryodan still has one pair with them, but that's trifle compared to the tens that are still around. And the Ryodan even got it accidentally because they wanted to steal everything. Actually, I took this pair for granted and thought that it is immaterial to the storyline. I thought that Kurapica can take the others first and by the time he does, Kuroro probably got bored with it (he has high treasure turnover rate, it seems), especially when he already had tens in his hands before.

But now that you mention it... hmmm.... yes, it is plausible.


----------



## Malumultimus (Dec 11, 2008)

I watched and read the York Shin Arc twice, and I'm still confused on the whole Scarlet Eyes situation. At the auction, they mention more are out there (EDIT: 36 pairs, excuse me - Chapter 101 "There are only 36 pairs remaining from the Kurata clan, now extinct!!").

I just find it weird they sold the eyes.

I was also very suspicious how their memory of the incident seems so bad. I guess you could say they're too active to remember every little thing...but slaughtering an entire clan of people with red eyes and then plucking them out of their skulls afterwards...seems like it only comes around once. x_x

Actually, now that I think about it...

Their indifference to the eyes and bad memory of the attack...Hisoka said the Genei Ryodan sometimes do things for good. Is it possible the Kurata clan was actually involved in something malicious, and the Genei Ryodan were hired to wipe them out? One of the seven wonders of the world could've been their reward, and they then sold them on the black market for profit.

Togashi and Kishimoto share a lot of the same ideas with eachother. This wouldn't be unlike the Uchiha clan massacre.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 11, 2008)

Kurapika is just sum Saucekay wannabe 

who gives a shit about crossdressing avengers?


----------



## Iris (Dec 11, 2008)

Malumultimus said:


> Is it possible the Kurata clan was actually involved in something malicious, and the Genei Ryodan were hired to wipe them out? One of the seven wonders of the world could've been their reward, and they then sold them on the black market for profit.



I also thought about it in the past and it certainly is a possibility. But why would murderers serve under someone's orders if they can just do as they please. They're not Assassins like Zoldycks. Also, how come Kurapica remembers Genei Ryodan slaughtering his clan, but not the reason behind it.

And if Genei Ryodan were after money that much, couldn't they just take  one pair of eyes and make copies with nen? Instead of slaughtering the whole clan, that way they could kill one, take the eyes and make as many copies as they want. Maybe, the Kurata clan was evil after all.

Hope we get to know more about this.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 11, 2008)

Maybe it's that the clan were well known, as people at the auction seemed to know enough about them. All they would need would be a set or two of the eyes and make countless copies. In slaughtering the whole clan, it would make it known that they are indeed wiped out.

The way Kurapica is, it's doubtful that he would be evil, seeing as how he praised them on more than one occasion. Given his personality, and respect for other people, it doesn't necessarily fit. If the people of the Kurata tribe are as strong as Kurapica, or simply just strong, then that may have been an added incentive to fight them.

After all, the Ryodan only focuses on their affairs and show a lack of concern for anyone and anything outside of their immediate circle.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kuroro


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 11, 2008)

seems there will be more for the kurata clan and the eyes


----------



## Danchou (Dec 11, 2008)

The lack of posts.. disturbs me. :x

Now if only Neby'd chopped up his walls of text into seperate posts, we'd be the biggest thread in KL2. 

With what are you folks filling up the void that HxH left with? Personally besides exams I'm starting to read comic books (the good kind like 100 bullets, Sandman, Watchmen). Any good manga out there that I should follow besides the usual Shounen?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 11, 2008)

you mean chopped  as Pokkuru


----------



## Freija (Dec 11, 2008)

ant shit.    .


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 11, 2008)

Shouldn't this thread title read 'HXH on hiatus.....3rd time's the charm.'


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2008)

The Pokkuru shit needs to stop, please can we talk about something else.


> Any good manga out there that I should follow besides the usual Shounen?



Read Ouran

I'm keeping busy with Bitter Virgin, Im so touched by this manga, I think Im beginning to like Shoujo manga


----------



## Teach (Dec 11, 2008)

This Pokkuru stuff isn't even funny, the guy was a retard.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 11, 2008)

> like Shoujo manga



you are losing your manliness

i could see that happening when you said kuroro was teh shit  (i will never forget that )


----------



## Iris (Dec 11, 2008)

To kill time = playing game and reading the usual manga. Just started reading Vinland Saga and so far I like it very much.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 11, 2008)

there are lot of great anime
you manga only people


----------



## Iris (Dec 11, 2008)

<<< not manga only, just having time issues


----------



## Vyse (Dec 11, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> seems there will be more for the kurata clan and the eyes



Could take a while ... Im slightly loosing interest in HxH ... dam


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 11, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you mean chopped  as Pokkuru





Amamiya said:


> ant shit.    .





Ennoea said:


> The Pokkuru shit needs to stop, please can we talk about something else.





h3h3h3 said:


> This Pokkuru stuff isn't even funny, the guy was a retard.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 11, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> The Pokkuru shit needs to stop, please can we talk about something else.
> 
> 
> Read Ouran
> ...


Hm, Shoujo is usually not my thing, but I'll try it out. I liked yout last recommendation (Eden). 

Vinland Saga has also been put on my to read list. Vikings are win.


----------



## Iris (Dec 11, 2008)

Link removed

Ant food, shit and guinea pig.

That's what Pokkuro is.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 11, 2008)

Link removed

I win.


----------



## Iris (Dec 11, 2008)

You don't win anything lol. That's the King and not Pokkuro (ant food) incarnation.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 11, 2008)

Mix between ant and human? Come on...


----------



## Fran (Dec 11, 2008)

whilst we're sharing stuff, _please_ check out Until Death Do Us Apart.
The artwork is brilliant, and the storyline is win. 


@Killua: .


----------



## NeBy (Dec 11, 2008)

chikkychappy said:


> 1. GR wants revenge. Fact. That is an unresolved issue on the part of the Ryodan. I never said otherwise.
> 
> 2. Kurapica hates the Ryodan, but (probably) no longer seek revenge. Answer: do you think it's good for Kurapica's well-being to still seek revenge?
> 
> ...



I guess we'll never get out of this, until Togashi delivers (on the next arc). You don't see a tension between Kuroro and Kurapica, while I do. It even seems obvious to me, since Kuroro, after all, IS the leader of the gang, and he was the leader when they murdered out his whole clan. I'm just not seeing the part where Kurapica gave up on it all...he's been sick and the GR dispersed and searched for a nen-remover; none of which indicates Kurapica doesn't want revenge anymore. I think even Kurapica knows it will only be temporarily.

I'm just curious on what facts it is based Kurapica lost all desire to take revenge...because he stayed with the mob-bosses' daughter? Because he's shown that the path he took will ultimately destroy him? I don't see that as a fact of him losing the revenge; on the contrary, I think this is making him up to be one of a hell dramatic character. He KNOWS it's not doing him good and goes against his character, but he still is bound to his promise and resolve to take avenge. The sad, future dramatics are part of Kurapica's life. He f- knows it's not a good path to walk, even when he was learning his nen from his master. But that's what he seeks and is: a dramatic, bit sad character, who seeks revenge of his clan, while not actually being the revengeful, hating guy. That's just the whole strength of the Kurapica character. 

As said, the GR dispersed, and focussed on finding a nen-remover; how would Kurapica know where to find them? He just (rightfully) thinks the GR are going to come after him. So, probably, he lays some traps and plans ahead of it, in that prospect of the GR finding him. That doesn't show he lost the will to take vengeance, though.


As for the red eyes: you're mistaken there. It is clearly stated (at least in the anime), that the GR still possess the eyes. Ok, it's not shown to be ALL the eyes, but regardless, they still have some of it (during the last auction, it were nen-replacements). Which makes it the same. Kurapica wants *all* the eyes, so the conflict I pointed out is still there; sooner or later, there NEED to be a confrontation with the Ryodan, even *if* he had lost all his drive for vengeance, and only wants to recuperate the eyes.

Though, I'm willing to go as far as agreeing Kuroro doesn't  (mayhaps) feel a PERSONAL grudge towards Kurapica...it still won't matter. Kurapica stands in the way of the GR and has killed two of it's members, and dispelled the power of a third... so he is an obstruction to the GR, and even if Kuroro doesn't feel a personal grudge, it's inconceivable he will let that pass.

Btw, Killua never stated Hanzo was weaker, on the contrary.



chikkychappy said:


> The Ryodan took many eyes, about tens or even a hundred.
> 
> Anyway, it's true that the Ryodan still has one pair with them, but that's trifle compared to the tens that are still around. And the Ryodan even got it accidentally because they wanted to steal everything. Actually, I took this pair for granted and thought that it is immaterial to the storyline. I thought that Kurapica can take the others first and by the time he does, Kuroro probably got bored with it (he has high treasure turnover rate, it seems), especially when he already had tens in his hands before.
> 
> But now that you mention it... hmmm.... yes, it is plausible.



We don't know how many the GR still has, we only know that they DO have some. (fact). Since Kurapica wants them all back, this wole conversation is a bit mute, since he still will have to deal with the GR, sooner or later.





Reckoner said:


> The lack of posts.. disturbs me. :x
> 
> Now if only Neby'd chopped up his walls of text into seperate posts, we'd be the biggest thread in KL2.
> 
> With what are you folks filling up the void that HxH left with? Personally besides exams I'm starting to read comic books (the good kind like 100 bullets, Sandman, Watchmen). Any good manga out there that I should follow besides the usual Shounen?



I'm trying my best!!   But I don't get much rep for all my huge posts! And besides, when I make a lot of little posts of it, my arguments get scattered...and I get double posts (since you guys hardly respond to it). It's really hard, you know! It's not like saying twenty times on a row: pokku >>>>the hxh universe, or something!


As for shojo: some can be quite good too. The female-babbling-relationship-emo-touring just shouldn't be kept up TOO long.

But, you know, even hxh has some shojo-elements in it, and there's nothing wrong with that, as long as the mix stays balanced.

In fact, it's the mix that makes hxh great. If it was just about pure shonen, we would be better of with DBZ and Bleach.




Ennoea said:


> The Pokkuru shit needs to stop, please can we talk about something else.
> 
> 
> Read Ouran
> ...



Is that qouron high school thingy anime?

As said above, shojo can be cool too (and even give an extra 'something'  to a (shounen) series), as long as it's not exaggerated and prolonged too much. 



Mattaru said:


> whilst we're sharing stuff, _please_ check out Until Death Do Us Apart.
> The artwork is brilliant, and the storyline is win.
> 
> @Killua: .




I'll have a look.


----------



## Iris (Dec 11, 2008)

Killua said:


> Mix between ant and human? Come on...



Most of the ants are a mix between ant and human. Pokkuro is too fail of a char to be that human playing part in the King


----------



## Arcadia (Dec 11, 2008)

The fact this chapter will be the last until God knows when is depressing. Damn you Togashi. This next one is going to kick ass then make us all fucking suffer because we have to wait.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 11, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i found this news
> Miura suspended berserk to play idol master
> 
> his comment
> ...



Its not funny hgfdsahjkl, at least when HXH comes back we get 10 chapters in ten weeks when Miura comes back after 5 months(Or more) we only get like 4 chapters in two months, and that's Miura at a decent pace


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 11, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Its not funny hgfdsahjkl, at least when HXH comes back we get 10 chapters in ten weeks when Miura comes back after 5 months(Or more) we only get like 4 chapters in two months, and that's Miura at a decent pace



i used to cry to this stuff
but now i am used to laugh

you know when you reach the end of depression you start to laugh

they should know it is no longer their right to take a break


----------



## lunchb0x (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't post here often but I got irritated with the new hiatus and started reading some old chapters and I was thinking that Kuroro likely does have a reason to go after Kurapica. 

If the nen was removed by the nen remover in greed island it seems likely that Kuroro would have the nen beast attached to himself, and this beast seems as though it would not be dispelled until Kurapica releases his technique. This is shown by the nen-remover carrying the beast and the beast disappearing as a result of fulfilling Gensuru's condition on the count down ability. I'm not really sure how Kurapica's technique can be dispelled to get rid of the beast though, any ideas? It is possible that Kurapica's death could remove the nen beast though it likely wouldn't have removed the original nen chain, we were told in the manga nen gets stronger after death. Another possibility is that tricking Kurapica into killing himself with his technique is the only way to dispell the nen. Kurapica may also be able to withdraw the nen willingly in some sort of exchange. Though this aspect of his ability hasn't been shown, similar to how Knuckle couldn't remove Potclean from Gon Kurapica may not be able to remove the nen attached to Kuroro.

Even if the beast is attached to the nen remover instead of Kuroro it would be strange for him to agree to have another beast stuck to him, unless Kuroro would track down Kurapica to dispell the beast for him. Either way Kuroro would need to go after kurapica. It seems more likely however that the beast would get stuck to whomever the nen was attached to imo.

This would also serve as a way to delay the Kuroro/Hisoka fight since Hisoka wouldn't want to fight with anything less than a 100% Kuroro. Would it even be possible to fight with that nen beast attached? even though Kuroro would have his nen back his movement would be hindered and I think there may be bad consequences if that beast is attacked since it was stated how great the power of the beast is and the nen-remover did lay low until he could safely dispell Gensuru's technique.

So all that leads me to believe Kuroro and the GR will be tracking down Kurapica and that his fight with Hisoka will be further delayed until he this plot is resolved. Though it will be interesting to see how Togashi manages to resolve the Kurapica/Kuroro fight. Perhaps if Kurapica dies this will give Gon and company the reason to go after GR and give us some GREAT fights as well as not letting us down on all the long awaited confrontations.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 11, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i used to cry to this stuff
> but now i am used to laugh
> 
> you know when you reach the end of depression you start to laugh
> ...



True, Miura and Togashi should be chained up and locked in a dungeon with all their provisions and forced to finish their works or else they will never be freed.

It's the only way to end their lazyness, and think of the awsomness of two geniuses sharing ideas on each of their works :amazed


----------



## Malumultimus (Dec 11, 2008)

lunchb0x said:


> If the nen was removed by the nen remover in greed island it seems likely that Kuroro would have the nen beast attached to himself, and this beast seems as though it would not be dispelled until Kurapica releases his technique. This is shown by the nen-remover carrying the beast and the beast disappearing as a result of fulfilling Gensuru's condition on the count down ability.



Bingo. Coincidentally (scarily), I just logged on to say this... I can't believe someone said it two posts before me. x_x What I was also going to say is...



lunchb0x said:


> I'm not really sure how Kurapica's technique can be dispelled to get rid of the beast though, any ideas? It is possible that Kurapica's death could remove the nen beast though it likely wouldn't have removed the original nen chain, we were told in the manga nen gets stronger after death.



True, but actually...does the chain even exist anymore? I see it as...the Nen beast literally devours the thing it's erasing. It no longer exists. However, as a pay-off, it takes the place of it (as merely an annoyance) but adopts the Nen's requirement for removal. Thus, what Abengane's Nen beast truly does is not erase Nen, but rather replace it with itself...which is non-threatening and gives you all the time you need to fulfill the original's stipulation.

This is how it appears to work in my own opinion.

And if this is true, perhaps killing the user may be a sufficient means. I don't believe their Nen exists anymore for it to "get stronger after death."

However, I'm less certain about that. And thus, perhaps the only way to rid themselves of the Nen beast is a very elaborate plan involving multiple members - forcing Kurapica to remove it (either by force or through Manipulation), stealing the ability from him (perhaps this alone would dispel it or perhaps Kuroro could dispel it himself), etc. These might work. However, Togashi won't take it in this direction. If Kurapica is put in this condition, then he's basically dead. For them to get so much pressure on him, it probably means they've surrounded and overwhelmed him and he has no escape... Meaning a dead Kurapica.

...Unless...Kuroro steals the ability and wants it, thus keeping Kurapica alive. It's difficult to tell where Togashi will go with this.

It's also possible there's a much simpler way of removing it. For instance, what if removing it from the target's heart dispels it in itself? Then maybe the Nen beast is already satisfied and there is no condition to meet...

I also thought of the possibility of Abengane using a Nen beast on the Nen beast, and thus transferring the burden to himself. From Togashi's standpoint, the Genei Ryodan could then just kill him and get rid of him - but they're not so cold as to kill someone who willingly saved their Danchou, are they? Even better...perhaps he himself can go to Kurapica and ask him to remove it from him. He, after all, isn't a member of the Genei Ryodan (which begs the question again if the Nen beast would be instantly satisfied...seeing as how the chain itself wouldn't have worked on Abengane, maybe transferring the burden dispels it as well). Picture...a man begging Kurapica to dispel the technique so he can rid himself of the beast...and apologizing for doing what he did, but he had no other choice (except torture...or death if he's lucky). Will Kurapica not help him out? Or perhaps, doing this is just a trap, and the Genei Ryodan will follow him..?

However, part of me thinks this won't happen. If it did, it'd mean there's no reason for Kuroro vs. Hisoka to not happen. I know most people here are thinking, "So what? The sooner the better," but I feel it's too soon for it to happen that way... But maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2008)

> Bingo. Coincidentally (scarily), I just logged on to say this... I can't believe someone said it two posts before me. x_x What I was also going to say is...



We already discussed this, I can't remember what conclusion we reached but theres an ant that feeds on nen so if GR found out about her then she could remove the beast.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 12, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> We already discussed this, I can't remember what conclusion we reached but theres an ant that feeds on nen so if GR found out about her then she could remove the beast.



yeah i remember we discussed that

i think it will go this way

that means no hisoka vs kuroro


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 12, 2008)

Iris said:


> Most of the ants are a mix between ant and human. Pokkuro is too fail of a char to be that human playing part in the King



Not all of them are born like the King 

Pokkuru = Meruem


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 12, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I guess we'll never get out of this, until Togashi delivers (on the next arc). You don't see a tension between Kuroro and Kurapica, while I do. It even seems obvious to me, since Kuroro, after all, IS the leader of the gang, and he was the leader when they murdered out his whole clan. I'm just not seeing the part where Kurapica gave up on it all...he's been sick and the GR dispersed and searched for a nen-remover; none of which indicates Kurapica doesn't want revenge anymore. I think even Kurapica knows it will only be temporarily.
> 
> I'm just curious on what facts it is based Kurapica lost all desire to take revenge...because he stayed with the mob-bosses' daughter? Because he's shown that the path he took will ultimately destroy him? I don't see that as a fact of him losing the revenge; on the contrary, I think this is making him up to be one of a hell dramatic character. He KNOWS it's not doing him good and goes against his character, but he still is bound to his promise and resolve to take avenge. The sad, future dramatics are part of Kurapica's life. He f- knows it's not a good path to walk, even when he was learning his nen from his master. But that's what he seeks and is: a dramatic, bit sad character, who seeks revenge of his clan, while not actually being the revengeful, hating guy. That's just the whole strength of the Kurapica character.
> 
> ...



1. Yeah, this is where we are different. You think it's for the drama, because it makes Kurapica a more interesting character, well, I don't think so. I mean, what's the point of Kurapica having this personality? For the plot? Just for the heck of it? Because it's cooler? More dramatic? I don't think that Gon's and other people's concern (I can count 5 incidents that showed this) was shown only for Kurapica to ignore and prove that he's such an oh-so-complicated character. 

Besides, what message will that send to the readers? Togashi has made it a point to show that killing is wrong: Killua does not want to do it even if he's pressured by his family, while the Ryodan are called evil for killing thousands of innocent people. Are you are telling me that Togashi will change his tune and say that killing is actually okay, as long as it will be for revenge? This is just very inconsistent, pointless, amoral, not to mention irresponsible.

Moral lessons have been scattered in HxH throughout. We've had the value of friendship, seeking your own fortune (Killua), of human life and following your dreams (Leorio's case). Togashi wants to show us a new one through Kurapica: that nothing good can come out from revenge. 

2. In the beginning of GI, he talked to Senritsu right? He didn't say, "I want to go after them but I have no idea how." He said something like "Since their leader is gone, that should stop them for a while. In the meantime, I should reclaim the eyes of my comrades." There was even a smile in Senritsu's face, and I don't see why she would smile that way if the beat of Kurapica's angry and revenge-thirsty heart that bothers her so much will be back in the future. This is another reason why I think he has changed.

3. Really? I thought there is only one eye pair of eyes left with the Ryodan, which was what they stole during the auction. Where did it state that they have more than, say, four?

4. I see the tension between Kuroro and Kurapica. Or rather, I saw it. But I think this is more or less over because Kuroro has already lost the (poetic, not actual) battle, which I mentioned in one of my posts. If Kuroro wins their next encounter (impossible. Kurapica can't die), that would be such a blah result. I mean, yeah, of course he will. He's bloody strong and he knows Kurapica's weakness. (He was able to pwn Kurapica through words alone.) But if Kurapica wins again, it is just superfluous redundant. We have already seen it.

The initial clash between Kuroro and Kurapica was realistic, tension-filled, sublime and just beautiful. If a round 2 were to happen, it will just fail in comparison.



> Though, I'm willing to go as far as agreeing Kuroro doesn't  (mayhaps) feel a PERSONAL grudge towards Kurapica...it still won't matter. Kurapica stands in the way of the GR and has killed two of it's members, and dispelled the power of a third... so he is an obstruction to the GR, and even if Kuroro doesn't feel a personal grudge, it's inconceivable he will let that pass.



Agreed, he will not less it pass. He still feels responsible. But what I'm trying to say is that the focus is not really Kurapica vs Kuroro, but still Kurapica vs the Ryodan, so Kuroro's absence will not be a major plotfail.



> Btw, Killua never stated Hanzo was weaker, on the contrary.



Oh yeah, I mistyped.


----------



## Malumultimus (Dec 12, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> We already discussed this, I can't remember what conclusion we reached but theres an ant that feeds on nen so if GR found out about her then she could remove the beast.



...What are you talking about? They already have Abengane, who cares about Hina? You didn't read my post at all.


----------



## Power16 (Dec 12, 2008)

Food for thought,

Anyone other than me expected Yupi to shoot something out of the hand with all those heads/eyes. I was looking forward to either a stronger Explosion or a concentrated beam.

Did Pitou have another Hatsu?


----------



## NeBy (Dec 12, 2008)

lunchb0x said:


> I don't post here often but I got irritated with the new hiatus and started reading some old chapters and I was thinking that Kuroro likely does have a reason to go after Kurapica.
> 
> If the nen was removed by the nen remover in greed island it seems likely that Kuroro would have the nen beast attached to himself, and this beast seems as though it would not be dispelled until Kurapica releases his technique. This is shown by the nen-remover carrying the beast and the beast disappearing as a result of fulfilling Gensuru's condition on the count down ability. I'm not really sure how Kurapica's technique can be dispelled to get rid of the beast though, any ideas? It is possible that Kurapica's death could remove the nen beast though it likely wouldn't have removed the original nen chain, we were told in the manga nen gets stronger after death. Another possibility is that tricking Kurapica into killing himself with his technique is the only way to dispell the nen. Kurapica may also be able to withdraw the nen willingly in some sort of exchange. Though this aspect of his ability hasn't been shown, similar to how Knuckle couldn't remove Potclean from Gon Kurapica may not be able to remove the nen attached to Kuroro.
> 
> ...



That are some really nice arguments. I already thought my conclusion on the matter was most likely, but this adds another overwhelming weight to the probability that Hisoka isn't going to win next/kill Kuroro, and thus Hisoka vs Kuroro will NOT happen before Kurapica is dealt with. I hadn't quite thought about it from that viewpoint, however; with the nen-remover devil/beast thing, it WILL be necessary for Kuroro do go after Kurapica, before he deals with Hisoka, indeed.

I'm glad some more logical, sensible people have joined our ranks! Same goes to Malumultimus, in fact.

I remember we had a discussion about the nen-removal in GI, and while I said it was possible that the beast goes on the person that removes it, instead of the removee - since in the case of the GI it was one and the same person, we can't say for sure one way or another. But, as one pointed out: it doesn't matter much for the next confrontation: Kuroro still needs to Kill Kurapica, or force him dispel the 'curse' of the chain.





chikkychappy said:


> 1. Yeah, this is where we are different. You think it's for the drama, because it makes Kurapica a more interesting character, well, I don't think so. I mean, what's the point of Kurapica having this personality? For the plot? Just for the heck of it? Because it's cooler? More dramatic? It is just silly to think that Gon's and other people's concern (I can count 5 incidents that showed this) was only shown for Kurapica to ignore and prove that he's such an oh-so-complicated character.
> 
> Besides, what message will that send to the readers? Togashi has made it a point to show that killing is wrong: Killua does not want to do it even if he's pressured by his family, while the Ryodan are called evil for killing thousands of innocent people. Are you are telling me that Togashi will change his tune and say that killing is actually okay, as long as it will be for revenge? This is just very inconsistent, pointless, amoral, not to mention irresponsible.
> 
> ...



I'll kill you! (said in a terrorist-puppet voice) 

1. Moral lessons don't necessarily need a happy ending. Showing that a - basically good - person can be consumed by vengeance and is unable to regain his original innocence is a very powerful message too, for instance. It has nothing to do with saying 'killing is ok', on the contrary; the more is shown how his actions torment himself (Kurapica), the more the message will come over how sad and awful such a chosen path is.

2. Yeah, but the GR WERE gone (dispersed), by then; seeking for a nen-remover for their boss. And explicitly saying the reason they didn't came after him and kill him, was because they were afraid his GR-focussed nen would survive and kill Kuroro (who is defenceless for the moment), even after death. Which also clearly implies they WILL come after him when Kuroro is healed, and I don't see why Kuroro wouldn't join them in the hunt. Letting do the dirty work by his men but not going for it himself isn't his style.

3. As said: we don't know how many they have, but fact is, they have at least some. And the moment they have even one lousy eye, it boils down to the same: if Kurapica wants it back, he'll HAVE to confront the GR.

4. Well, if he remains on his own, he's dead meat, that's for sure. Ofcourse, Togashi might give a twist to it. And if he manages to invoke a grand battle (possibly with Killua convincing his family-members to join, or some top-shots of the hunters org.) it could still be reasonable feasible. I mean, imagine kurapica, Gon, Killua, Illumi, Zeno, Silva, Netero, Morau, Novu, etc. going up against the GR...then they'll bloody have a good chance, even towards such formidable foes.

Or something else entirely. You never know with Togashi.

Anyway, I suppose you noticed by now some new posters coming up with an entirely different reason why the 'hisoka killing Kuroro' will not happen (fast); his nen-removal. That alone will force him to first deal with Kurapica before anyone else....it could be Hisoka joins him in the hunt of kurapica, even, since he will want to fight Kururo when he's at his peak.

Yet another reason, thus...I think that scenario really has the upperhand on the one which says Kururo is simply going to be killed by Hisoka, and there is no confrontation between Kurapica and Kururo going to happen. There have been so many arguments why it WILL happen, it's highly unlikely the other scenario will be played out.

Togashi would have to pull out some really weird shit, with possible consistency-fail, to go with that. Since he's been pretty consistent and logical throughout hxh, I think the most likely is still for Kuroro to first deal with Kurapica and vice versa.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 12, 2008)

Malumultimus said:


> ...What are you talking about? They already have Abengane, who cares about Hina? You didn't read my post at all.



My thoughts exactly! 

Nice to see some rational newcomers to this thread! 

Hina has NOTHING to do with it. The GR don't know she exists, and aren't even looking for a nen-remover anymore: they already found theirs.

In fact, big chance that Hina will be dead before the ant-arc is over! 




Proxy said:


> Maybe it's that the clan were well known, as people at the auction seemed to know enough about them. All they would need would be a set or two of the eyes and make countless copies. In slaughtering the whole clan, it would make it known that they are indeed wiped out.
> 
> The way Kurapica is, it's doubtful that he would be evil, seeing as how he praised them on more than one occasion. Given his personality, and respect for other people, it doesn't necessarily fit. If the people of the Kurata tribe are as strong as Kurapica, or simply just strong, then that may have been an added incentive to fight them.
> 
> ...



And let's not forget: the rarer something gets, the more valuable it becomes. We see that happening right here in our world; the more rare a species gets, the more expensive the animal (or what is derived from it) is becoming; such as elephants (ivory), bones to make 'medicine' (from tigers), etc. When the last elephant and tiger will be dead, the prices for those substances will be worth a tenfold of their current price.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2008)

> They already have Abengane,



His ability has a gaping flaw.....



> The GR don't know she exists



For now, I see her getting away, and im pretty sure the Organsiation are probably keeping an eye on the ants and so her abilites could have been recorded.

But yes most likely a face off against Kurapica to find the condition is the only way but Hina must be important and this is one of the possibilities to why she was introduced. Don't be so arrogant, many were and couldn't take it when they're predictions were shitted over by Togashi.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks like the discussions are going strong even in this hiatus 

Personally, I'd rather go back to how things were before the restructuring 

Seems like there has been some discussion on Pokkurist ... I didn't go through all of it but my views on the topic are 
shit >>>>>>>>> Pokkurist 

On another note, for the older members of this thread


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Research paper I've submitted to a Journal is very very very close to getting accepted. I just need to add the letter '*i*' for it to go through. Looks like I've got my christmas present early XD


----------



## NeBy (Dec 13, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> His ability has a gaping flaw.....



It didn't seem to bother them much at the time.



> For now, I see her getting away, and im pretty sure the Organsiation are probably keeping an eye on the ants and so her abilites could have been recorded.



Keeping an eye on them?! Ermm... they couldn't even come in a radius of 2 miles when Pitou was guarding the place. The only reason they would know, is if that little loyal-to-the-queen-ant-dude knew about it and has spilled his beans. But that's doubtful, because when Morau was fighting Zitoh, he was wondering how it was possible potclean was gone and if nen-removal was zitohs new ability. Clearly, that implies they didn't know it, let alone know whom does it.

And anyway, while we can never know what Togashi will do, at least one can say it's extremely unlikely that Hina will have anything to do with a possible future GR-arc, let alone that she will be replacing the nen-remover they found. If so, than there was no point for introducing the GR to the GI-arc, now, was there? And the prophesy wouldn't have said to go look for their nen-remover in the east (thus, on GI). In fact, they've found their nen-remover *at the end of the GI arc* already, which means, if one thinks logically about it, that he probably has already begun (or even finished) the removal, since Gon and Killua have been busy with the ants(-arc) for several months, now!

The GR isn't going to wait months just for the possibility of having a better nen-remover they don't even know exist, now will they? Logic and the used time-frame point to a high likelihood of the nen-remover already having finished his work during the time Netero was getting ready to fight the ants. So the whole 'Hina will be the nen-remover for the GR' is unfounded and wild speculation, and, I repeat, extremely unlikely.

No, really, it doesn't make much sense.

That doesn't mean Hina can't play a role in this arc, or some future arc, though. But she's not THAT of a powerful ant, so unless she promises not to eat humans anymore or something, I doubt the hunters will let her live and roam free. For the same token, she will be dead - maybe even by Werefin - before the ant-arc is finished.

She does look cute, though! 




> But yes most likely a face off against Kurapica to find the condition is the only way but Hina must be important and this is one of the possibilities to why she was introduced. Don't be so arrogant, many were and couldn't take it when they're predictions were shitted over by Togashi.



Don't worry about it; I'm arrogant enough to take it! In fact, I'm arrogant enough to conclude _Togashi_ is the one that had it wrong, when he doesn't follow my predictions. 

 

Then again, I'm usually right. 




'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Looks like the discussions are going strong even in this hiatus
> 
> Personally, I'd rather go back to how things were before the restructuring
> 
> ...



Before restructuring? 

And btw; congrats.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 13, 2008)

> 1. Moral lessons don't necessarily need a happy ending. Showing that a - basically good - person can be consumed by vengeance and is unable to regain his original innocence is a very powerful message too, for instance. It has nothing to do with saying 'killing is ok', on the contrary; the more is shown how his actions torment himself (Kurapica), the more the message will come over how sad and awful such a chosen path is.



No, it's just... no.  You said that Kuroro and Kurapica not meeting is ridiculous (and I disputed this point), but to say that Kurapica will have a sad ending is 10 times more ridiculous. While Togashi is unconventional, there are lines that I just do not see him crossing (yet). Are you telling me that while Gon has met his dad, Killua has left his family and found something leave for and Leorio a successful doctor, Kurapica will have all the eyes but have his own being completely unredeemed? Why? Seriously, why would Togashi do this? This is even worse than Kurapica dying (fighting for his convictions). This is just an excuse to let your favored scenario happen. That it is "logically possible" completely misses the point.

Fact is, Togashi wants to say revenge is not good and Kurapica will not have a sad ending _just because_. Anything else is just forcing the issue. 

Another concern is that this implies that nothing has been resolved in York Shin whatsoever. If so, then what a fail this arc is. But I disagree. This is not just a matter of looking at the plot on the surface and saying "OK. No one party completely vanquished. Nothing was resolved." 

I think this is one of the strengths of YS actually: it is just so poetic that, while on the surface nothing is solved, if you look deeper you would see an even more important yet considerably more subtle one was: Kurapica realizing that he was mistaken in his notion of revenge.



> 2. Yeah, but the GR WERE gone (dispersed), by then; seeking for a nen-remover for their boss. And explicitly saying the reason they didn't came after him and kill him, was because they were afraid his GR-focussed nen would survive and kill Kuroro (who is defenceless for the moment), even after death. Which also clearly implies they WILL come after him when Kuroro is healed, and I don't see why Kuroro wouldn't join them in the hunt. Letting do the dirty work by his men but not going for it himself isn't his style.



As I thought, a lot of things may be gathered from my point 2 argument. Anyway, for the one you brought up: yes, of course. It is apparent that the GR were gone looking for the nen remover. And Kuroro will definitely want join the hunt _if he could_. I am not disputing this. Of course he would want to. He would not suddenly say "OK, go after the chain user, I'll chill here for a bit." But again, _could he?_ I've already made posts about this, so I would not go back.

I think I should summarize my whole stand in this issue because it seems like it causes confusion: Kuroro is not as integral to the encounter as you make him to be. However, I do not deny that he would make for a more epic add-on.

As for my actual point in writing point2, I just wanted to say that _Senritsu smiled._ The beat of Kurapica's angry heart has always bothered her, and she won't be smiling if she thought that the anger is just temporarily gone. She thinks Kurapica has changed for the better. And he has.



> 3. As said: we don't know how many they have, but fact is, they have at least some. And the moment they have even one lousy eye, it boils down to the same: if Kurapica wants it back, he'll HAVE to confront the GR.



I have actually mixed feelings about this. On one hand, my initial impression, as I mentioned in my post, is that this one lousy pair will be immaterial in the succeeding plot. (It's just one eye among many [ie the number matters] and Kuroro will probably be bored with it soon anyway.) On another, I kinda see that this pair may play an important role, I already imagine Kurapica's shock and sudden realization that the Ryodan actually still has one pair, though I am not as convinced (yet).

Two reasons I am not convinced are first, if my memory serves me right, the eyes were just forgotten in GI. Aside from a humming Neon staring at the eyes, there wasn't any indication that would show that it will play a key role later. The Ryodan, for their part, seem to have forgotten about it. In fact, I do not remember where the stolen treasures are supposed to be. Another is that Kurapica should've realized that the eyes are fake ages ago, way before Killua took his second hunter exam. Did Kurapica attempt to find the Ryodan after this, but of course, he couldn't find them anywhere? Why didn't Togashi refer to it even briefly? After the ant arc do you expect a flashback showing Kurapica's futile attempts? 

Also, I expect the next big encounter between Kurapica and the Ryodan will be on account of the Ryodan pursuing Kurapica, not the other way around. Lastly, Kuroro is not even required to be there.

Anyway. I don't think this is a central issue and I am too tired to deal with it.



> 4. Well, if he remains on his own, he's dead meat, that's for sure. Of course, Togashi might give a twist to it. And if he manages to invoke a grand battle (possibly with Killua convincing his family-members to join, or some top-shots of the hunters org.) it could still be reasonable feasible. I mean, imagine kurapica, Gon, Killua, Illumi, Zeno, Silva, Netero, Morau, Novu, etc. going up against the GR...then they'll bloody have a good chance, even towards such formidable foes.
> 
> Or something else entirely. You never know with Togashi.



"Twist", you say. A grand battle _may_ be a twist, but it's not a very impressive twist. Togashi can do better than that. Actually, I think that's quite predictable and simplistic: "omg, Kurapica is in trouble, how will he live? Oh yeah, call on the strongest allies they can possibly have. Including the Zoldicks, whose 'save the day' appearances are already becoming overused."



> Anyway, I suppose you noticed by now some new posters coming up with an entirely different reason why the 'hisoka killing Kuroro' will not happen (fast); his nen-removal. That alone will force him to first deal with Kurapica before anyone else....it could be Hisoka joins him in the hunt of kurapica, even, since he will want to fight Kururo when he's at his peak.
> 
> Yet another reason, thus...I think that scenario really has the upperhand on the one which says Kururo is simply going to be killed by Hisoka, and there is no confrontation between Kurapica and Kururo going to happen. There have been so many arguments why it WILL happen, it's highly unlikely the other scenario will be played out.
> 
> Togashi would have to pull out some really weird shit, with possible consistency-fail, to go with that. Since he's been pretty consistent and logical throughout hxh, I think the most likely is still for Kuroro to first deal with Kurapica and vice versa.



Yes, I've already thought about that before. That's one of the caveats, and this is what I had in mind when I said, "perhaps I have the timeline completely wrong."

But the thing with this plot turnout is that it's just too messy. First Hisoka may join Kuroro, but with this, what seriously would become of Kurapica? Unless Kuroro has some ability that would allow some trade and that the condition is to allow Kurapica to live, or maybe they'll hostage Gon and Killua or whatever (a tiresome repetition), Kurapica will die. But assuming they "made a deal" already, how do you expect the whole Ryodan issue to be solved? There'd be a stalement for eternity. (Oh yeah of course Kurapica can ask for the eyes in return. Assuming Nobunaga actually agrees, and since Kurapica is no longer after revenge then the whole Ryodan issue will be solved like magic.  Possible but... meh.)

Of course, you suggest a "grand and epic battle against the Ryodan, involving the Zoldicks and some other people." I already gave my feelings on this matter above, but again this is just convoluted. So after a big and epic fight Hisoka and Kuroro, assuming they will survive, would run-off to some island, rest for a week and then fight each other? After surviving this "grand and epic battle", one of them is going die in "another grand and epic battle"? Just wow. Two epic battles in a row. How climactic. 

I do not deny that there is a trouble with how the nen-removing process will actually turn-out. I just do not want to deal with it because I feel that I just do not know enough. My guess is that Togashi will deal with it in a very unpredictable way again. 

Anyway, replying is becoming such a burden now, especially when we're already going away from the main point and just insisting on technicalities. I'll probably just gloss over it the next time around. So sorry NeBy, but it was fun. 

As some sort of a final word, let me just say this: when viewing HxH from the plot perspective, I do not only look for what is "cool" or logically possible or whatever. I also look for what is the beautiful. This is why I keep on stressing on themes, implications, moral lessons and am averse to pointless and all-too convoluted plot turnouts. In fact, I am stressing this poetry and beauty so much that I am willing to let _my favorite character in the entire world of fiction_ die.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 13, 2008)

chikkychappy said:


> /snip



**I** am the one who makes the huge walls of text around here!


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 13, 2008)

^Sorry, that is just a temporary arrangement. I will now be back to inanity.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 13, 2008)

Reply, part 1



chikkychappy said:


> No, it's just... no.  You said that Kuroro and Kurapica not meeting is ridiculous (and I disputed this point), but to say that Kurapica will have a sad ending is 10 times more ridiculous. While Togashi is unconventional, there are lines that I just do not see him crossing (yet). Are you telling me that while Gon has met his dad, Killua has left his family and found something leave for and Leorio a successful doctor, Kurapica will have all the eyes but have his own being completely unredeemed? Why? Seriously, why would Togashi do this? This is even worse than Kurapica dying (fighting for his convictions). This is just an excuse to let your favored scenario happen. That it is "logically possible" completely misses the point.



Well, to be honest, I brought this up, because I had a feeling that you were doing the same thing in your other posts; bringing up (only) your favourite wishful-thinking scenarios. Thus, I tried to give some other scenarios, which are, indeed, more suitable to my theory.

I guess we're both picking out those things that only fit our viewpoints, but point in matter is, that a myriad of scenarios is possible. But I don't think we're going to come to an agreement about what is more likely; you use scenarios which points to a likelihood that you're right, and I point towards those that substantiate my viewpoint.

I didn't say Kurapica HAS to die...in fact, in the same post I gave possibilities as how he could stay alive. But the first you don't agree with because...well, I don't know (You don't like the idea? You think Togashi is unwilling to let a major character die? You think it would send the wrong 'moral message'? - Well, something like that)... and the latter because you think it's clich?.

But the point of those examples was not to give predictions how it WOULD end, but of how it COULD end, and I only did that as a counter to what you gave as scenario. But what about the other scenario then? In my view, a classic one-on-one fight between Kururo and Hisoka where Hisoka wins is the most easy way out for Togashi, and pretty damn clich? too. But that's not really the point (as you say now, correctly). I have little doubt Togashi could come up with a truly genius way to solve the matter; maybe a trade-off like you suggested, or something else entirely. The basic point is not what scenarios are deemed to be true or going to happen, but what gives him the most flexibility for future arcs.

One would have to brush aside the fact he would be killing one of his two major villains and thus, lose any future handlings with Kuroro. To brush aside the fact that Kuroro IS the head of the GR, and as such it's doubtful that he won't lead/join the GR when freed again (I mean, what, all that time put into seeking a nen-remover just to kill him of right after he's been freed? Does that really strike you as likely?) Brush aside any issues between him and Kurapica (and while you say it might not be personal, he HAS issues with Kurapica nevertheless) Brush aside the likelihood that he HAS to find Kurapica to get the nen-beast dispelled. Etc.

While, if you just look at the scenario where Hisoka loses, or they won't fight at all until the nen-beast gets removed, you have NONE of all those problems: Hisoka stays alive, thus his two major villains retain all possibilities, the issue with Kurapica can be settled, the nen-beast can be removed, etc.

And all that, for what? Because you think it wouldn't fit Togashi's moral message, if he gave another confrontation between Kurapica and Kuroro? Or it would become clich?? First of all, that wouldn't necessarily be the case (it would depend on how Togashi implemented it, after all), and secondly, those are rather highly subjective interpretations. I mean, if I say with my viewpoint, Kuroro and Hisoka would both be able to stay alive, and thus, Togashi can still use both characters in future arcs, than that IS a fact. Saying "I feel like it would be more poetic if..." is a mere opinion, not a counterargument.


I just don't see how there can be more arguments against it than for it. All other things, like saying "it would be clich?" or "it would be the wrong moral message" can go both ways, so it doesn't add any further argumental value to one particular viewpoint.



> Another concern is that this implies that nothing has been resolved in York Shin whatsoever. If so, then what a fail this arc is. But I disagree. This is not just a matter of looking at the plot on the surface and saying "OK. No one party completely vanquished. Nothing was resolved."



Depends on what you call 'resolved'. I agree with you it showed the distress of Kurapica, and that the path that he choose was not a good one (it almost directly pointed to that when the teacher of Gon said "Don't follow the path of Kurapica. You should know why." I agree those issues were important, and they are 'below the surface'. Yet, those issues were carried through the more pragmatic issues; Kurapica wanting revenge on the GR (and vice versa) and getting the eyes back. None of those are finished. He nor the GR have settled their score, and the eyes haven't all been returned yet.

(Now, I know you're alluding that one pair of eyes may not be important, but that's speculation too; during the arc, it was never said he only wanted 'some' of the eyes, on the contrary, it was implied he wanted them all back. It wouldn't make much sense if he didn't...I mean, what? He would just be content to get a few pairs and bury them, and leave the GR or other Mafiosi with the rest? I don't think so! That would be very un-Kurapica-like.



> I think this is one of the strengths of YS actually: it is just so poetic that, while on the surface nothing is solved, if you look deeper you would see an even more important yet considerably more subtle one was: Kurapica realizing that he was mistaken in his notion of revenge.



I agree there is a lot of depth in hxh. And I agree that there are a lot of hidden (well, some more than others) messages throughout. I don't agree that the all messages are settled, though. Whether one deems it important or not; it doesn't change the fact the more 'pragmatic' issues have not been resolved. It hasn't even be demonstrated that the 'hidden' message has been clearly resolved, and that it necessarily would be antithetical to another confrontation with the GR. 

If it were, and if that was the (only) point, then it's quite obvious that there will be NO arc with Kurapica and the GR...What would be the f- point? But that would leave all other unresolved issues open. I would still consider those 'loose ends', though, while you apparently don't. Togashi might put in hidden and moral messages, but he's not so sloppy as to neglect everything else. At least, I hope he isn't.




> As I thought, a lot of things may be gathered from my point 2 argument. Anyway, for the one you brought up: yes, of course. It is apparent that the GR were gone looking for the nen remover. And Kuroro will definitely want join the hunt _if he could_. I am not disputing this. Of course he would want to. He would not suddenly say "OK, go after the chain user, I'll chill here for a bit." But again, _could he?_ I've already made posts about this, so I would not go back.



If it's only the fight with Hisoka that is in his way to the 'could he do it', than yes, there is a way: let Kuroro win. That's what I've been saying all along.

If he has the nen-beast around him, maybe he couldn't go physically, but he would lead the GR nevertheless.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 13, 2008)

Reply, part 2



> I think I should summarize my whole stand in this issue because it seems like it causes confusion: Kuroro is not as integral to the encounter as you make him to be. However, I do not deny that he would make for a more epic add-on.



Well, 'integral'...it's more likely, is what I'm saying. I can't second guess what Togashi is actually going to do, I just say it would offer him more opportunities AND it would be more logical if he postponed the Hisoka vs. Kuroro fight, or let Kuroro win and not Hisoka, then if he killed of Kuroro right after he got freed. The reasons for that are mentioned (again) above in this post.




> As for my actual point in writing point2, I just wanted to say that _Senritsu smiled._ The beat of Kurapica's angry heart has always bothered her, and she won't be smiling if she thought that the anger is just temporarily gone. She thinks Kurapica has changed for the better. And he has.



Speculation. With the same facts, it can perfectly be argumented that she smiled because he calmed down, not because she somehow knows it's definitive. Point in case: when Kurapica was going to attack Ubo (being mad), she played a calming melody, and it helped; Kurapica calmed down. At that moment, she smiled too (at least, in the anime). Did she smile because she knew Kurapica would be permanently out of his revenge/hatred? Obviously not, since it was clearly shown to be temporarily.

Point is; your basing a whole (and pretty big) conclusion on a smile, while it has been demonstrated before she smiled before, yet, it had nothing to do with any certitude he had given up on his revenge for good. It's demonstratively false she won't smile if his anger is just temporarily gone, so the basis for this particular claim is unfounded.




> I have actually mixed feelings about this. On one hand, my initial impression, as I mentioned in my post, is that this one lousy pair will be immaterial in the succeeding plot. (It's just one eye among many [ie the number matters] and Kuroro will probably be bored with it soon anyway.) On another, I kinda see that this pair may play an important role, I already imagine Kurapica's shock and sudden realization that the Ryodan actually still has one pair, though I am not as convinced (yet).
> 
> 
> Two reasons I am not convinced are first, if my memory serves me right, the eyes were just forgotten in GI. Aside from a humming Neon staring at the eyes, there wasn't any indication that would show that it will play a key role later. The Ryodan, for their part, seem to have forgotten about it. In fact, I do not remember where the stolen treasures are supposed to be. Another is that Kurapica should've realized that the eyes are fake ages ago, way before Killua took his second hunter exam. Did Kurapica attempt to find the Ryodan after this, but of course, he couldn't find them anywhere? Why didn't Togashi refer to it even briefly? After the ant arc do you expect a flashback showing Kurapica's futile attempts?




Ermm...small aside: I think he knows it, or should know it, because the last time the GR sold the eyes (at the very end, at the auction), it was a fake too, and his boss bought it. Fake nen-items only last for 48 or 72 hours or so...thus, by now, it must be gone. Which means Kurapica must realise the original is still in the hands of the Ryodan.



> "Twist", you say. A grand battle _may_ be a twist, but it's not a very impressive twist. Togashi can do better than that. Actually, I think that's quite predictable and simplistic: "omg, Kurapica is in trouble, how will he live? Oh yeah, call on the strongest allies they can possibly have. Including the Zoldicks, whose 'save the day' appearances are already becoming overused."



Well, they actually didn't save the day even once. They fought with Kuroro, but left without killing him...(ok, Illumi saved Kuroros' day, but that was prophesied anyway). And during the ant arc, they didn't save anyone neither; Silva just squashed an ant, and then they both left. One shouldn't put those scenarios in the bin just because you depict them as being cliché; it would totally depend on how Toagshi implemented it. For instance, the Zoaldyecks, true to their nature, would only do it for large soms of money - which Kurapica nor Killua has...in which case, Killua would have to pay *another* price for his dad and granddad to help out. We can all assume what that price might be, and I think it would make for a wonderful episode.

But anyway, I'm not saying it will happen one way or another, I'm just saying it's not necessary to conclude it can only amount to the death of Kurapica. And even if it did, there is no basis to conclude Kurapicas' death would add nothing to the story and be a pointless death.





> Anyway, replying is becoming such a burden now, especially when we're already going away from the main point and just insisting on technicalities. I'll probably just gloss over it the next time around. So sorry NeBy, but it was fun.



I thought it was fun too!   But you're probably right: we've discussed this topic enough, now.




> As some sort of a final word, let me just say this: when viewing HxH from the plot perspective, I do not only look for what is "cool" or logically possible or whatever. I also look for what is the beautiful. This is why I keep on stressing on themes, implications, moral lessons and am averse to pointless and all-too convoluted plot turnouts. In fact, I am stressing this poetry and beauty so much that I am willing to let _my favorite character in the entire world of fiction_ die.



Yeah, I know what you want to say, but the problem is: beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

What is beautiful for one, isn't necessarily for the other. It's like debating tastes, and what food tastes best: it's impossible to have a sensible discussion about that.

Likewise, it is impossible to have a sensible debate about what constitutes beauty and poetry in hxh. Basically, it's pure subjective feelings. If one arguments with saying: that is right, because it's beautiful, another can say: no, it's the other thing, because THAT is the real beauty of it. And both opinions would be equal. And if all opinions are equal, than there is no use in debating something with the goal of trying to come to some sort of truth: all truth is derived from ones' own personal subjective feelings, then. It makes for poor debate, because - if you stay at that level of discussion - one knows in front everyone is 'right'.

No...I prefer sensible, more objective discussions and debates, and those can only be done by using rational argumentation, logical reasoning, and stay as close to the facts as possible and avoid as much speculation as possible...

For those reasons, I reread parts of the manga just now, and I feel there is really few actual data supporting most of what you said. I've explained already that the interpretation of Senrutis' smile is pretty shaky at best, but I've also found another thing:

During the GI arc (thus, LONG past the the initial dealings with the GR) we see a discussion between Gon and Kurapica, whereby it is DIRECTLY said, and I quote: "If kurapica learns they're still in YorkShin, there is no doubt he'll pursue them".

'they' meaning the GR....and at that time, he already saved his friends and 'dealt with' Kuroro. This contradicts directly what you say, that he won't seek revenge anymore, and is satisfied with what he already did to Kuroro/GR, and has seen the errors of his way. A bit further, around the same scene he says his 'top priority are getting the eyes of his clan' (as you've said), he also says: "I haven't settled things with the Ryodan"...Isn't that exactly what I said? Kurapica HIMSELF says he didn't settle things yet with the Ryodan...if anything, I think that undermines almost everything you said about it, as argument that there aren't any issues to be resolved anymore.

So, really, based on the facts, I do think my viewpoint/arguments have shown to have more weight than what you used as basis. It doesn't mean I'm right of course, but your argumentation never stroke me as particular well-founded, and now that I've looked it up in the manga, I find your argumentation isn't really based on actual facts.

I mean, let's face it; if Kurapica himself says that things aren't settled, than it's more logical to assume there is still an issue, than to assume there isn't, right?

Anyway, I rest my case.

Wall(s) of text, this one. 



chikkychappy said:


> ^Sorry, that is just a temporary arrangement. I will now be back to inanity.





I've enjoyed the debate, though!


----------



## Malumultimus (Dec 13, 2008)

I wouldn't call myself "new"...just not a real NFer. I come her to talk about mangoz and read any interesting/funny posts I may find. I'm not really a dedicated poster.



Ennoea said:


> His ability has a gaping flaw.....



Togashi doesn't do things just so the plot unfolds nicely.

Please explain...

Why would the Genei Ryodan go through the trouble of finding a Nen-remover and bringing him to Kuroro (one of the chapter covers had Kuroro reading while Hisoka and Abengane make their way towards him) if they're just going to kill him and go look for another one?

Are they really that easy to come by? Doesn't look like it.

Why even bother Abengane if they weren't going to accept the conditions of his ability?



There are many ways for this to unfold. Logical ones. What we don't know is how Abengane's and Kurapica's abilities will play out - these are varying factors. The pieces are set...how they will play is what we need to speculate.



Power16 said:


> Food for thought,
> 
> Anyone other than me expected Yupi to shoot something out of the hand with all those heads/eyes. I was looking forward to either a stronger Explosion or a concentrated beam.



I did think that. It has like a ballpoint and his shoulder looks like a chamber for rage. I was for sure he was going to fire some concentrated Nen beam. Surprised it was just a melee weapon. Seems unnecessarily bulky if so. But also, it's possible Yupi either a) hasn't realized it can fire or b) respected them too much. But...I think it really is just a lance.



Power16 said:


> Did Pitou have another Hatsu?



Nefelpitou has three Hatsu on top of his innate ability to prod people's heads.

Corpse Puppeteer (unnamed): Used on Kaito, Diego, and East Goruto civilians to use as soldiers and conduct the "selection." They're referred to as Pitou's "dolls."

Doctor Blythe (The Toy Repairman): Used to heal injuries but binds Pitou and renders him virtually naked. He used this to stop himself from being launched by Netero's Hyakushiki Kannon (due to it not being able to move from where its manifested and him being connected to it via his tail) and to reattach the King's arm (which disabled him from using En, forcing Shauapufu to, which allowed Novu to sneak in as far as the Great Staircase to place an "exit" for Hide-and-Seek), and is currently using it to heal Komugi (putting him at Gon's mercy).

A Blythe is an esoteric doll manufactured in America in 1972 that didn't become popular until 30 years later in Japan. Their most notable feature were their large eyes which changed color at the pull of a string.

Terpsichore (Mole R?verie): This ability has only been seen once, when Nefelpitou prepared to attack Netero. It wasn't fully explained how it functioned, though in the 0.1 seconds between its activation and Pitou's attack, Netero laughed, remarking he had expected many types of attacks, but that that was a bad choice - he then promptly sent him flying back with Hyakushiki Kannon.

Terpsichore is Greek for "delight of dancing" and was one of the nine Muses, ruling over dance.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 13, 2008)

> Why would the Genei Ryodan go through the trouble of finding a Nen-remover and bringing him to Kuroro (one of the chapter covers had Kuroro reading while Hisoka and Abengane make their way towards him) if they're just going to kill him and go look for another one?
> 
> Are they really that easy to come by? Doesn't look like it.
> 
> ...



i think he means that Abengane's ability will leave a beast attached to kuroro
and then the ant will be the one to remove that beast


----------



## Malumultimus (Dec 13, 2008)

That's possible, but it seems weird to employ two Nen removers, doesn't it?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 13, 2008)

that can be used as a way to delay hisoka vs kuroro 

but i think this is the biggest possibility
it is as if the two complete each other 

introduction of an ant which can remove nen from outside the body (in contrast to Abengane who removes it from inside the body)
makes me really think that togashi will go this way especially when it seems that this ant will survive

but how are the ryodan going to find about it i dont know


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 13, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> that can be used as a way to delay hisoka vs kuroro



Aren't you glad? You get to spend more time with you hero. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Because we all know Kuroro will pawn him.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 13, 2008)

to tell the truth i will truly hold my breath during the fight
togashi is unpredictable
it will be hard time for both of us
but at least kurorotards are used to seeing kuroro lose 
wont be the first time 

but hisoka will win


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2008)

> Why even bother Abengane if they weren't going to accept the conditions of his ability?



I obviously mean the ant removing the beast, Abegane will remove the Chain of Judgement.



> That's possible, but it seems weird to employ two Nen removers, doesn't it?



I wouldn't say weird, unpredictable but not weird.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 13, 2008)

NeBy said:


> **I** am the one who makes the huge walls of text around here!


no1's gonna disagree ther  but thers nothing wrong with some1 else doing so aswell 


'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Looks like the discussions are going strong even in this hiatus
> 
> Personally, I'd rather go back to how things were before the restructuring
> 
> ...


lol nice goin ther, shanks... and pokkurist is just 


hgfdsahjkl said:


> to tell the truth i will truly hold my breath during the fight
> togashi is unpredictable
> it will be hard time for both of us
> but at least kurorotards are used to seeing kuroro lose
> ...


that he will  gonna be  when he does.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 13, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I obviously mean the ant removing the beast, Abegane will remove the Chain of Judgement.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say weird, unpredictable but not weird.



I would say it's very unlikely. And what next? They'll search for yet another nen-remover to get rid of the big belly of the ant?

You guys are missing something here: each strong hatsu has its own set of conditions. Abegane has clearly stated what the conditions were for his nen-removal; the 'removee' (or the one removing it, that's still not entirely sure) gets a demon or beast attached to him, the more powerful the hatsu the bigger. The only way to remove the beast is if the original curse gets dispelled.

That's it.

It doesn't say another nen-remover can remove the beast. Infact, even if another hatsu was able to do so, the beast IS NOT the original nen anymore, and Hina is only able to remove nen. There is no basis whatsoever to substantiate the claim that she would be able to remove a nen-beast conjured by another nen-remover. All this is wild speculation, and is far more unlikely than just looking at the facts, which are: the GR doesn't know about Hina, it's doubtful Hina even CAN remove a beast of Abegane, and looking at the correct timeframe, Abegana most likely already did complete the nen-removal, which makes the whole thing an after-the fact conjecture.

Is it *possible*? Yes, but only very, very remotely. Far more likely is, that Hina will play no role whatsoever concerning any ren-removal from Kuroro.

I really think people are starting to take their personal wishes far to serious. There is NO basis for any of the argumentation that Hina will play any role in it; everything we DO know about it, points to it being extremely unlikely.

I don't quite understand why people can't seem to accept that. 

It's like the Pokku-fetish of killua, but at least there, I suspect he's actually aware he's just talking nonsense and just tries to poke fun at us.

I repeat my question; is there ANY indication Hina is known to the GR? Is there ANY indication she can remove a nen-beast (and not the nen itself) of another nen-remover? Is there ANY indication the GR has been waiting two months to find another nen-remover such as Hina, to remove a nen-beast (assuming she could do that)?

I mean, c'mon, guys, be f- rational about it.


----------



## Malumultimus (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm not saying it's not possible, just that I can't see why...

Where was it stated Abengane can only remove internal Nen and Hina can only remove external Nen? Infact, by that logic, Abengane's beasts are internal (they attach themselves to the body, just like Gensuru's bomb) and then....using that same logic...Hina can't remove them. Making her uselees. o_o ...

Really...wut?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 13, 2008)

> for yet another nen-remover to get rid of the big belly of the ant?



screw her



> The only way to remove the beast is if the original curse gets dispelled.


the beast is nen
and we know there are nen remover
so a nen remover will remove a nen



> the beast IS NOT the original nen anymore


but still he is nen and can be removed



> claim that she would be able to remove a nen-beast conjured by another nen-remover



for me the beast is a nen of another nen user(doesnt matter if he is a nen-remover or not nothing was mentioned before)
you see the beast as some kind of special nen
for me he is just nen thus can be removed



> Abegana most likely already did complete the nen-removal, which makes the whole thing an after-the fact conjecture.



so 
yes abengana removed it and now kuroro have a beast attatched to him now



> is, that Hina will play no role whatsoever concerning any ren-removal from Kuroro.


nen-remover are supposed to very very rare and the fact that togashi introduced another one which seem that it will survive
makes me have some doubts



> I really think people are starting to take their personal wishes far to serious. There is NO basis for any of the argumentation that Hina will play any role in it; everything we DO know about it, points to it being extremely unlikely



for me i have no personal wishes over that part
i just dont find it that unlikly as you

as i remember when i asked from long time a bout the beast and what is the condition to remove it in the end no one came with a solution to that

so when Ennoea mentioned Hina 
i was oh that might work

but anyway i have question
when the beast is attached to kuroro 
in this condition kuroro can use his nen right



> Where was it stated Abengane can only remove internal Nen and Hina can only remove external Nen


it wasnt mentionned may be i said it in abad way what i mean

that the nen Abengane removed before is similar to kurapica's nen
and
the nen hina removed is similar to the beast

so introduction of two nen remover (something very rare) who in some way seem to completer each other 

the idea it self for me isnt wrong
so if the rydon know about her they can use her but*that part is the unlikely one* 



> Hina is known to the GR


for now ofcourse not



> Is there ANY indication she can remove a nen-beast (and not the nen itself) of another nen-remover



beat is a nen of other nen user so i think she can remove it



> Is there ANY indication the GR has been waiting two months to find another nen-remover such as Hina, to remove a nen-beast


i think ryodan know nothing about the beast
so when they find a beast attatched to kuroro they migh start searching

that is as i remember
if the beast is not nen i am wrong 
also
i will be wrong if kuroro cant use his nen when the beast is attatched to him


----------



## Malumultimus (Dec 13, 2008)

We don't know if there's any special conditions. Abengane's Nen beast is *NOT* like Hakoware. It attached itself to Abengane. If it just followed him around, how would it be inconvenient? It wouldn't...

That's what you're thinking wrong. Of the four Nen "curses" we're thinking of, it's not 2 "internal" and 2 "external"...Hakoware's the only one that doesn't bind itself to the user.

Also, I can actually FLIP your thinking around.

1. Abengane's Nen beast physically ate the bomb. Why wouldn't it be able to eat Hakoware? Both are outside the body.

2. Hina's ability hasn't been seen. Just because it can work on Hakoware doesn't mean it can only work on Hakoware.

This is total fanfiction to begin with: suggesting there's two types of Nen "curses" and thus Nen erasers.

What's more...

Beginning with Hina... Leol specifically said Hina was useless thanks to having to remove Hakoware. So those thinking her ability's price is simply looking pregnant and is thus somehow greater than Abengane's ability are wrong. Not only is she currently useless, but we have no idea what other conditions exist within her ability: perhaps she'll be this way for a month. Is it worth the wait? Perhaps she has other conditions to meet first - why the Hell would she help the Genei Ryodan? What, are they going to make her Queen of Ryuuseigai? Zazan played with that one... And also, Zitoh may have had to pay a price to Hina that Kuroro can't or wouldn't be willing to...

And of course, Abengane... We still don't know if the beast attaches to him or the one who had the curse removed.

Getting two Nen removers...this is really out of Togashi's ass if he does it.

Lastly...

Kuroro's prediction said he'd find the Nen remover in the east, which lead him to Greed Island. Abengane is the end all, be all cure to Kuroro's problems...



hgfdsahjkl said:


> i will be wrong if kuroro cant use his nen when the beast is attatched to him



I don't see why he wouldn't be able to use Nen. The Judgment Chain no longer exists and the beast only takes the conditions of removal.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 13, 2008)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> We don't know if there's any special conditions. Abengane's Nen beast is NOT like Hakoware. It attached itself to Abengane. If it just followed him around, how would it be inconvenient? It wouldn't...
> 
> ...



i didnt mean there are two types of nen erasing
i agree that Abengane will be able to remove Hakoware

however hina might not be able to remove stuff as bomber and judgment chain



> 1. Abengane's Nen beast physically ate the bomb. Why wouldn't it be able to eat Hakoware? Both are outside the body


yes i think Abenagne can remove Hakoware



> 2. Hina's ability hasn't been seen. Just because it can work on Hakoware doesn't mean it can only work on Hakoware.



yes so i assumed that it can remove only stuff as hakoware cuz that what we want only
i dont care if she can remove stuff as bomber or the chain



> why the Hell would she help the Genei Ryodan?


i think the answer to that is easy
help us or we will kill you 


actually i think that Abengane ability is better than hina

what i mean 

it is possible for hina to act after Abengane to remove his beast

i agree with what you said but nothing prove me wrong on that 
hina can act after Abengane

i think after i said internal and extranal you misunderstood me get this out of your mind as i said before i said that in non-specefic way

i hope you understand now what i mean



> Beginning with Hina... Leol specifically said Hina was useless thanks to having to remove Hakoware. So those thinking her ability's price is simply looking pregnant and is thus somehow greater than Abengane's ability are wrong. Not only is she currently useless, but we have no idea what other conditions exist within her ability: perhaps she'll be this way for a month. Is it worth the wait? Perhaps she has other conditions to meet first



there are alot of possible scenarios but until now we know nothing of whaat you are talking about
so if kuroro can do the conditions everything will be okay


----------



## Malumultimus (Dec 13, 2008)

You're the one who doesn't seem to understand. What's the point of a Nen remover removing the creation of another Nen remover?

Fanfiction.

You just want Hisoka and Kuroro to fight, and as a result, aren't thinking logically.

Play it over in your head...

Abengane removes the Judgment Chain and Kuroro is forced to have a beast attached to him. Abengane says to remove the beast, the original curse's condition for cancellation must be met. At this point, Kurapica will also realize the Judgment Chain has been removed.

You're telling me...instead of going after Kurapica...they're going to go out and find a second Nen remover (something presumed to be a difficult task and was only hastened as a result of Kuroro's prediction)...

...somehow find Hina (who isn't even on the same body of island as they are and is currently the enemy in a raid by the Hunters)...

...somehow discover she can remove Nen...

...and force her to remove the beast from Kuroro...

...all for the sake of Hisoka vs. Kuroro?

Please tell me you don't believe this? Genei Ryodan don't give a shit about Hisoka. Kurapica's more important.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 13, 2008)

you didnt read what i said it

i dont think this idea is wrong

but i dont believe that the ryodan will find hina to do that
i will quote myself


> so if the rydon know about her they can use her butthat part is the unlikely one





> the idea it self for me isnt wrong



i believe that hina could rmove the nen
but i dont think that will happen didnt you read me 

answer that
the beast is nen right
hina is a nen remover right
so it can remove the best

i dont care if that will happen or not just the *idea*


i amnt retard to convince myself about something wrong cuz togashi wont do it 

just the idea that hina could remove the beast this idea only


----------



## Malumultimus (Dec 13, 2008)

Of course, but so could Abengane...it'd just be replaced by another beast.

This is why I slipped in the comment..."don't think Hina's ability is superior." I bet Abengane could remove Hina's "pregnancy curse" too...the pay-off would be a beast. From what we've seen, Nen removers simply convert curses into more manageable ones. In Abengane's case, the cursed is forced to carry some beast around until they meet the original curse's conditions to be dispelled; in Hina's case, she becomes pregnant until X (something we don't know yet - it could be the same, it could be simply a matter of time, etc.).


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 13, 2008)

phew that is good it was only this idea
cuz
NeBy made it seem that Hina couldnt do that

but  as ryodan going after her that will be unlikely

mmm but still i find it strange that togashi introduced two nen-removers


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2008)

As hgfdsahjkl, its only an idea, so calm down.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 13, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> phew that is good it was only this idea
> cuz
> NeBy made it seem that Hina couldnt do that
> 
> ...



Whaaa?! :amazed

Why am I being blamed again?!  I specifically said the idea that Hina was going to help the GR out *as a replacement for the other nen-remover* was highly unlikely! There were 3 reasons for that, and I gave them all.

I never say something is impossible in hxh, unless it's canon. Because, in the end, whatever Togashi draws up, is possible.

It just didn't make any sense. Even without my arguments, I think Malumultimus summed it up nicely why.


----------



## Malumultimus (Dec 13, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> mmm but still i find it strange that togashi introduced two nen-removers



Really?

That's like saying it's strange he's introduced more than one person able to apply curses, more than one Nen thief, more than one doll-user, more than one human manipulater, etc.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 14, 2008)

Malumultimus said:


> Really?
> 
> That's like saying it's strange he's introduced more than one person able to apply curses, more than one Nen thief, more than one doll-user, more than one human manipulater, etc.



To be fair: it has been said nen-removers are a special, rare breed. But, since it's only the second we see in the whole of all the hxh arcs, it's not that 'weird'.

It would be weird if they were crawling around with hundreds in every chapter though, after it's being said that they are rare.

BTW, just watched a buckload of YYH anime episodes (never did that before): it's not as good as hxh, but it's still pretty entertaining. And, I noted some recurrent themes!  I mean, sometimes, it's quite obvious where certain nen-abilities in hxh got the basic idea from.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 14, 2008)

i love to blame NeBy 



> BTW, just watched a buckload of YYH anime episodes (never did that before): it's not as good as hxh, but it's still pretty entertaining. And, I noted some recurrent themes!  I mean, sometimes, it's quite obvious where certain nen-abilities in hxh got the basic idea from



as for me i am watching romance/comedy anime
as toradora-kannagi and clanned

and i am really really enjoying them
specially the last 3 episodes of clanned

it was about the main character changing from a school boy in to an adult and the difficulties he faces as a new member of the society as getting jop, depending on himself
how his jop is keep him away from the girl he loves 
he looks at newly married coubles with their babies and had a smile on his face (i was going to cry when i saw that  i cry easily you have a problem with that )

the last 3 episodes were fuckn superb brings tear to my eyes
direction and animation are fantastic

really it surpassed my expectation 
ah heartwarming story 


man oh great's art is crazy he is a genius when it comes to that


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 14, 2008)

What the fuck is this? There's TL;DR posts EVERYWHERE

Here, have some win instead


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 14, 2008)

Killua said:


> What the fuck is this? There's TL;DR posts EVERYWHERE
> 
> Here, have some win instead



total win


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 14, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> total win



I'm not familiar with this forum thing, but can you edit the thread title?  It's not very appropriate now... *heavy sigh*


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 14, 2008)

chikkychappy said:


> I'm not familiar with this forum thing, but can you edit the thread title?  It's not very appropriate now... *heavy sigh*



I cant do it, but I am just gonna ask a mod to do it for us =)


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2008)

See you guys in march


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 14, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> See you guys in march



where are you going 
you know you can spam here from time o time


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2008)

Manga's over for now and talking too much about Hxh depresses me


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 14, 2008)

mmm i think it will be quite here for some time

looking for the time when HxH is back


----------



## Freija (Dec 14, 2008)

I wonder when we'll get this statement "Togashi is too "sick" to finish the manga, he says he's sorry to the fans... He will however start publishing his new project next month which he's magically healthy enough to draw"


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2008)

> I wonder when we'll get this statement "Togashi is too "sick" to finish the manga, he says he's sorry to the fans... He will however start publishing his new project next month which he's magically healthy enough to draw"



Thats so fucking true

I can just imagine the promises he made to SJ when he asked for Hxh to be published, liar liar pants on fire


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 14, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Thats so fucking true
> 
> I can just imagine the promises he made to SJ when he asked for Hxh to be published, liar liar pants on fire



More like this

Togashi: Hay gais!
Weekly Shounen Jump: Uh yo?
Togashi: I've got this new manga idea
WSJ: Uh sure. Lemme see...
*shows*
WSJ: Looks good. This is your deal. *shows contract*
Togashi: Didn't i make a shitload of money for you on on Yuu Yuu Hakusho?
WSJ: Yes?
Togashi: Didn't i show my extreme talents as both an artist and a storyteller?
WSJ: Yes?
Togashi: Then I'm afraid THIS is my new contract *strikes several lines from the contract and adds some*
WSJ: Whut?
WSJ: We can't accept this contract! It is outrageous! You added a line here that says you can take as many breaks as you want!
Togashi: Well then... Weekly Shounen Magazine here i come!!!!
WSJ: NOoooooO!!!!!!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 14, 2008)

> Togashi: sub bitches
> Weekly Shounen Jump: Uh yo?



fixed


----------



## Freija (Dec 14, 2008)

Shounen Magazine has a tight leash on its bitches.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 14, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Shounen Magazine has a tight leash on its bitches.



Yeah but it's a competitor so Togashi can threaten to go there before any contract is signed. Kishimoto will have the same power once Naruto is over.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 14, 2008)

you got to love oda


----------



## Freija (Dec 14, 2008)

Oda <3    <3


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 14, 2008)

and Kishimoto  *i like him *


----------



## Teach (Dec 14, 2008)

So guys any idea when Togashi recovers from that 'sickness'? I want my weekly HxH.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 14, 2008)

march *if* he feels like it


----------



## Teach (Dec 14, 2008)

March...? Fuck.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 14, 2008)

anyone knows when the new volume will be released ?


----------



## Freija (Dec 14, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> and Kishimoto  *i like him *



That was a good one


----------



## Mullet_Power (Dec 14, 2008)

Dammit and I just caved in and started reading HxH, maybe if I take it slow enough it will be off hiatus when I catch up


----------



## Danchou (Dec 14, 2008)

Maybe if you read one chapter a day.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2008)

> Shounen Magazine has a tight leash on its bitches.



Kodansha are big motherfuckers, they lose manuscripts continuiously in mind games with their mangakas


----------



## Freija (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah, they keep a tight leash!


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 14, 2008)

Togashi is teh lol


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 14, 2008)

lol
good to see you are still alive


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 14, 2008)

Im bored of NF, that's why i ain't as active as before.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 14, 2008)

yeah me alittle too


----------



## Danchou (Dec 14, 2008)

Same here tbh. Now that there's no HxH, I don't come here as often. And the OBD has become a waste of time.

I still pop up occasionally.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 15, 2008)

We need more HXH Togashi keep the faith alive 

I bet he's playing Idol Master with Miura


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 15, 2008)

man it is going to take ages


----------



## Teach (Dec 15, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Im bored of NF, that's why i ain't as active as before.



Instead you actively post hentai on Fakku


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 15, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> Instead you actively post hentai on Fakku


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2008)

NEBY, I CALL THEE

Take your wall of text and post it here

Post in this thread


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> man it is going to take ages



My bet is March-April.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 15, 2008)

We lived a whole year through a hiatus just row row fight da powah


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

One year ? I think peK counted it to 570 something days.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

570 

thats deep


----------



## Teach (Dec 15, 2008)

Killua said:


> NEBY, I CALL THEE
> 
> Take your wall of text and post it here
> 
> New english trailer.



It's over Killua


----------



## Danchou (Dec 15, 2008)

We won.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 15, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> My bet is March-April.



yeah probably since last year was the same


----------



## Danchou (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't know if I can stand to wait that long. We get like, what 10 chapters before it's back to the drawing table and Togashi takes another long break?

He needs to get his act together. This arc alone has taken more than 5 years out of my life.


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> yeah probably since last year was the same



And because after Christmas he'll need some extra cash.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 15, 2008)

Killua said:


> NEBY, I CALL THEE
> 
> Take your wall of text and post it here
> 
> Homosexuality vs. Infidelity - Which one is worse?





That's not a hxh forum... It's extremely rare I post in non-hxh threads...

If you acknowledge Pitou is female, I might, though. 




Amamiya said:


> My bet is March-April.



Yeah, probably March, if he has the slightest wrinkle of consistency left in him.



Portia said:


> 570
> 
> thats deep



He was clearly at his peak, then. (for hiatuses, that is).



Reckoner said:


> We won.



Possible, since I didn't post there (saw it too late). Besides...who was sanji again? I can't really argument it one way or another, unless I have enough info on both. But, though the name seems familiar, I can't put a (manga)face on sanji. Refresh my memory.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 15, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> And because after Christmas he'll need some extra cash.



yeah pretty much 

Its all so convinient for him


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2008)

I've always said Pitou is female. Now go post.


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

Pitou has a dick.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 15, 2008)

Pitou has no dick! I've got pictures to prove it


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 15, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Pitou has a dick.



what he said


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Pitou has no dick! I've got pictures to prove it



Hentai fapper.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2008)

The Op fans are laughing at Killua, will you let this go NeBy?

And Sanji's from OP, I thought you'd read it?


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

Why are they laughing at him ?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 15, 2008)

i wont allow anyone to laugh at someone from this thread


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 15, 2008)

Why is it so hard to like Pitou without trying to make him a girl? Seriously, you got tricked, get over it...He's still a great character.

@Amamiya, who is that in your set? She's gorgeous.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 15, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> Instead you actively post hentai on Fakku


Stop spying on me


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i wont allow anyone to laugh at someone from this thread


*Laughs at you*



The Faint Smile said:


> Why is it so hard to like Pitou without trying to make him a girl? Seriously, you got tricked, get over it...He's still a great character.
> 
> @Amamiya, who is that in your set? She's gorgeous.



Michelle Ryan


----------



## Fran (Dec 15, 2008)

Pitou's androgynous nature makes him even more appealing 
Moar cross-dressing!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 15, 2008)

> *Laughs at you*





i bet they r laughing at me too
i even was talking about something else there 

anyway i am used at people laughing at me i am that gar


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes, we're laughing at you because you're GAR...


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2008)

Bionic Women=fake boobs

Kat are you ma mutha!!! I hated her in Chavenders


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 15, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Bionic Women=fake boobs
> 
> Kat are you ma mutha!!! I hated her in Chavenders



oh come on I thought she was the only actress with a decent face in that show

although the show was and is horrible till this day....


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2008)

She was the prettiest by far, the rest of women on that show should stalk people from under a bridge:S


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 15, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> She was the prettiest by far, the rest of women on that show should stalk people from under a bridge:S



just women?? add the men too, honestly I dont see what people find attractive on that show 

They need to mix it with holly oaks abit then we might get something


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2008)

> I dont see what people find attractive on that show



Honestly beats me, the storylines are just awful, especially that pedo guy.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 16, 2008)

...I've never heard of Michelle Ryan or any of the shows you're talking about.  I'm really out of the loop on a lot of mainstream media.


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

Bah, Michelle Ryan > you.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2008)

> I've never heard of Michelle Ryan or any of the shows you're talking about. I'm really out of the loop on a lot of mainstream media.



Unless your english you really wouldn't know.

Anyway lets get back to calling Togashi a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 16, 2008)

so Amamyia likes Michelle Ryan 
*weakness point found *


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh I know a few weakpoints of his


----------



## NeBy (Dec 16, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> The Op fans are laughing at Killua, will you let this go NeBy?
> 
> And Sanji's from OP, I thought you'd read it?



That would depend: is it Killua, the character in hxh, or Killua, the poster on this thread? 

Seriously though; no,j as I've said many times, OP is a manga/anime I can't seem to get in. I've tried it 3 times, but never could get far enough to be captivated by it. Maybe I didn't try hard enough, and maybe I'll try (yet) again some day, but I fear it's never going to become a favourite. 9I just dislike manga/anime which are a bit TOO absurd/childlike. I realise I may miss out on the emo/character stuff, but still...

Anyway, I don't know enough about OP to have a balanced opinion on it, let alone about that Sanji character. So, even if it wouldn't be too late already, I still couldn't (in good conscience) make a wall of text about that, because my walls of text are based on logical deduction and rational arguments, but for that, you need to know about the (scarce as they may be) facts. I only know about Killua, so I can't really make a comparison between him and a character I don't know, sorry. 




The Faint Smile said:


> Why is it so hard to like Pitou without trying to make him a girl? Seriously, you got tricked, get over it...He's still a great character..



Maybe it's YOU who has been tricked in believing she was male, ever thought about that? 



Mattaru said:


> Pitou's androgynous nature makes him even more appealing
> Moar cross-dressing!



Fully agreed! But to keep the androgynous effect in place, the 'she's male' delusion rampant by some members here, needs some counterbalance!




Ennoea said:


> Honestly beats me, the storylines are just awful, especially that pedo guy.



Pedo guy? 

Hisoka??! 



Killua said:


> Oh I know a few weakpoints of his



Luckily, *I* have no such things.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 16, 2008)

Your strength is making people not reading your posts by making them miles long

your weakness however, I can stop those points with one line if I felt like it


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

Killua said:


> Oh I know a few weakpoints of his



I know all of yours.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 16, 2008)

Name one     .


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 16, 2008)

Liverpool


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2008)

> Believe me, dying ship was more sad than anything that has happened in Naruto or Bleach.



So true, I felt more for GOing Merry than anything thats ever happened in either Bleach or Naruto.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 16, 2008)

I dont understand, it was just a ship


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 16, 2008)

Thats the thing, making people feel more for the death of a boat than any moment in Naruto and Bleach


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2008)

> I dont understand, it was just a ship



Exactly, I was freaked out too that I was sad at the sight of a piece of wood.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 16, 2008)

some people might not like that the ship talked
but
good to find you all liked it

oda is a genius who *loves* his work
you can tell how much he loves his manga
oda


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 16, 2008)

Stop the Oda wank, and lawlz @ people thinking that the suddenly magical boat "dying" being sad, i was just lol'ing.


----------



## Iris (Dec 16, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Stop the Oda wank, and lawlz @ people thinking that the suddenly magical boat "dying" being sad, i was just lol'ing.



Stop the OP/Oda hate, and it's true what they say.

Anyhow, OP is BY FAR a much better manga than Naruto/Bleach in EVERY category possible.

And of course, Oda is God


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 16, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Stop the Oda wank, and lawlz @ people thinking that the suddenly magical boat "dying" being sad, i was just lol'ing.



i swear
i knew you will say the same exact words


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 16, 2008)

Iris said:


> Stop the OP/Oda hate, and it's true what they say.
> 
> Anyhow, OP is BY FAR a much better manga than Naruto/Bleach in EVERY category possible.
> 
> And of course, Oda is God


Who's hating? and no, it ain't true 

If it makes you feel any better none of the shounen trinity has any real sad moments.

And of course, anyone who thinks Oda is a god must be a retard


----------



## Proxy (Dec 16, 2008)

Jiraiya's death


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 16, 2008)

i dont read naruto 

good i was spoiled about that before 

damn it kurorotard


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 16, 2008)

Proxy said:


> Jiraiya's death


Yeah well it was better than that fuckin boat burning up atleast 

*Edit*
I'll have to wait and see what they do with it in the anime, the death-scene presentation in the anime >>>>> in the manga.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2008)

> If it makes you feel any better none of the shounen trinity has any real sad moments.



Sasuke using his emotional Amaterasu made me sad because I realised that Naruto just hit a new low

As for Jiraya's death, Kishi was too busy drawing Sasuke posing to give him a decent death, hopefully the anime will sort it out.

Anyway if we wanna bash something then it must be Togashi


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 16, 2008)

> *Edit*
> I'll have to wait and see what they do with it in the anime, the death-scene presentation in the anime >>>>> in the manga



:WOW..................


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 16, 2008)

stop with spoilers 

i really dont read naruto 

 :adgh

spoiler tag


----------



## Proxy (Dec 16, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i dont read naruto
> 
> good i was spoiled about that before
> 
> damn it kurorotard



Whoops 

I'm also a Meryemtard 

All hail the king 



KLoWn said:


> Yeah well it was better than that fuckin boat burning up atleast
> 
> *Edit*
> I'll have to wait and see what they do with it in the anime, the death-scene presentation in the anime >>>>> in the manga.





The anime team better do a good job at it. I expect the match to be done well, so hopefully the conclusion will have that kind of quality as well.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 16, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Anyway if we wanna bash something then it must be Togashi


Hey im not bashing anything, i fuckin love OP, but people calling Oda god is teh lulz, equally lulz is thinking OP is flawless 

Also, Togashi sucks 



Proxy said:


> The anime team better do a good job at it. I expect the match to be done well, so hopefully the conclusion will have that kind of quality as well.


I expect Zabusa/Haku death-quality, or atleast Neji/Chouji "death" quality.


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I dont understand, it was just a ship



Where did the Hisoka smiley go?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 16, 2008)

> I'm also a Meryemtard



i agree with you 

All hail the king 



> Togashi sucks



Miura is doing the same stuff 



> Where did the Hisoka smiley go?



OMG
first time seeing that :WOW


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 16, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Miura is doing the same stuff


Yeah but one could say that his art needs a wee bit more time to draw than Togashi's, and Togashi has already taken a 2-3 year (whatever it was) long break, does he really need more breaks after that one?

Yeah i know WoW is awesome, but goddamn man, get to work!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 16, 2008)

everything is delayed

where the hell is the hellsing sub


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2008)

> where the hell is the hellsing sub



You can say that again, Mahou are such bitches.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 16, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> You can say that again, Mahou are such bitches.


Have they even released subs for the fourth episode?


----------



## Proxy (Dec 16, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Hey im not bashing anything, i fuckin love OP, but people calling Oda god is teh lulz, equally lulz is thinking OP is flawless
> 
> Also, Togashi sucks
> 
> ...



Indeed. Jiraiya, having higher standard than them, should have his death done right. 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> i agree with you
> 
> All hail the king



We need some hxh smileys uploaded


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 16, 2008)

> We need some hxh smileys uploaded


i agree with you again strangely 
you started to make sense


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 16, 2008)

Pretty wicked

Although too "cute"


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 16, 2008)

Kizaru said:


> Where did the Hisoka smiley go?



it is still with me I just need to upload it again


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> it is still with me I just need to upload it again



I tried looking for it on my HDD but couldn't find it, glad its not lost  in the interwebs. pek


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 16, 2008)

oh no I wouldnt let it go


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 16, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Pretty wicked
> 
> Although too "cute"



that is a girl right


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 16, 2008)

has to be, but i donno sometimes Thai/chinese/japanese boys can be very girly


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 16, 2008)

is there any pitou cosplay


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 17, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> that is a girl right


I think so, but you never know when it comes to the japanese lol


----------



## Pitou (Dec 17, 2008)

nyah I never saw any pitou cosplay
but this hisoka pic is great


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok

so this thread has turned into....

what the fuck am I reading

cosplay?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2008)

Hiatus is a bitch, it kills the thread.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 17, 2008)

Togashi is the bitch, he's the one killing our thread with breaks.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 17, 2008)

Give the man some medicine, or hire some more people.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> has to be, but i donno sometimes Thai/chinese/japanese boys can be very girly



I can imagine Mattarus' reaction: "Thai boys...." 

Togashi must have gotten his/her inspiration for Kalluto from somewhere? 



Killua said:


> Ok
> 
> so this thread has turned into....
> 
> ...



Cosplay can be pretty cool... Ok, I wouldn't do it because it's freakin weird, but I mean; it's cool to watch. And the hisoka girl/man pic follows the brave Kalluto/Pitou-tradition of Togashis' 'ambiguous gender'-love.

Besides, it beats Pokku-fanfapping. 




Proxy said:


> Give the man some medicine, or hire some more people.



A good kick in the ass may help...

Seriously though...what he truly needs, is to become 
*Spoiler*: __ 



dirt poor. I mean it! The only reason why he is so lazy, is because he can afford to be. If he would become broke and needed to draw for a living again, you can bet his hiatusses would be gone (until he's got enough money again, which would be pretty soon, seen his popularity  ) 





edit: I just saw the latest chapter of Bakuman...I don't understand myself - it has nothing to do with shounen, nor is it actual shojo (I'm not sure what it is) - but I just f- love it! It's very strange: if someone had told me the story/plot of the manga beforehand, I never would thought it would be this captivating, nor have been enticed to read it... but now that I have, I think it's getting better with every chapter. 

It's funny; it's not really the genre I usually like.

But, I do like it!! It has become one of my favourites of the newly created mangas this year.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 17, 2008)

> edit: I just saw the latest chapter of Bakuman...I don't understand myself - it has nothing to do with shounen, nor is it actual shojo (I'm not sure what it is) - but I just f- love it! It's very strange: if someone had told me the story/plot of the manga beforehand, I never would thought it would be this captivating, nor have been enticed to read it... but now that I have, I think it's getting better with every chapter.



it is easy to know that the man who created death note will make something really good

that man can be called a genius


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 17, 2008)

Killua said:


> Ok
> 
> so this thread has turned into....
> 
> ...


----------



## Freija (Dec 17, 2008)

^
Fucken G-Virus


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 17, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> it is easy to know that the man who created death note will make something really good
> 
> that man can be called a genius



2 geniuses


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 17, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> 2 geniuses



i agree 

one for the story
one for the art

but what i am most interested in is the one who does the story 

the one who does the art
might be the best or second best as the art is conserned

but the poor guy had a manga that was canceled before cuz he wasnt working with another genius

well for me i am ready to read a manga if the art is the only thing that is good


----------



## Danchou (Dec 17, 2008)

Imagine Togashi, Oda and the Deathnote team working on one manga. The universe would explode of sheer awesome.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 17, 2008)

togashi will let them do all the work


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 17, 2008)

Pain

*Spoiler*: __ 



fuckin nuked konoha




That's awesome~


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 17, 2008)

Klown used spoiler tag :WOW
thank you


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 18, 2008)

Fucking Hiatus, again.
Fucking cliff-hanger that would be awesome but fucking grr with hiatus, again.
Dammit Togashi! Hire assisants to draw for you! Hell, call your wife! Hunter X Hunter with Sailor Moon drawining style>>>> Shounen manga


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 18, 2008)

Why is it he doesn't want assistants anyway?


----------



## Danchou (Dec 18, 2008)

Since then there'd be a reason less for his lazyness.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 18, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> 2 geniuses



<cocky mode on>

And with me in this thread, we have all 3 geniuses of the world together!

<cocky mode off>


----------



## DethStryque (Dec 18, 2008)

* sighs * when haitus is off..... ;_; i wonder if he'll put hisoka or atleast show what happened with him and the boss but i think that'll happen after the arc is over...


----------



## Monna (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't think HxH will ever end. It'll still be going after One Piece, Berserk, and JJBA are long finished.


----------



## DethStryque (Dec 18, 2008)

unless the Arthor dies....





 cruel but most of us were thinking it....


----------



## Malumultimus (Dec 18, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> I don't think HxH will ever end. It'll still be going after One Piece, Berserk, and JJBA are long finished.



If Hunter x Hunter keeps this pace, then yeah, I don't doubt it'll last longer than Berserk and One Piece.

Fun note, Togashi is just 3 months older than Miura. Araki is 6 years older than them and Oda is 8 and a half years younger than them, incidentally. When One Piece ends, Togashi and Miura will be 51+ and Araki will be 57+.

But I dunno...

I know One Piece will end. Berserk, I don't think it's my place to say, but JoJo's Bizarre Adventure I honestly can't envision ever ending... Hunter x Hunter, on the other hand, I feel like is on a tight rope - and it could die any minute...

EDIT:

Anyways...Hunter x Hunter will end or be canceled officially. Togashi won't die. He's so goofy-looking. Goofy people don't just up and die.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 18, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> I don't think HxH will ever end. It'll still be going after One Piece,* Berserk*, and JJBA are long finished.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 18, 2008)

Togashi needs to get his act together. He should be threatened. Get that work done


----------



## Fran (Dec 19, 2008)

ROFL
There's a HxH Parody in Gintama 91

"The hunter is most vulnerable when he is about to capture his prey"


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 19, 2008)

whens the last time we say these guys together?


----------



## Proxy (Dec 19, 2008)

It's been awhile. Leorio is in the back when it comes to nen. I figure his ability would be something like Pitou's, seeing as how he's into medicine and things of that nature.


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 19, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> You can get at least one of them at animesuki.com
> 
> *HxH started just a little bit after One Piece, yet One piece has at least twice as much chapters.* So much missed potential.



Pisses me off whenever I think about it. :\


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Epic?_ 





*Hell yeah!*


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 19, 2008)

What's that shit doing my thread? 

Quick question

Do you guys reckon HxH (if EVER finished, and that's a big if) will surpass YYH in terms of strength?


----------



## Fran (Dec 19, 2008)

Hell no Killua.
HxH is relatively stable, 'realistic' and balaced when it comes to nen strength [except with the recent introduction of the super-ants]

 YYH had Yusuke going full-S-Class demon mode and destroying half the country.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 19, 2008)

Killua said:


> What's that shit doing my thread?


Admit it, it gave you a booner.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 19, 2008)

I'll admit, I never thought Naruto would ever reach that power level 

I stopped reading long ago though


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 19, 2008)

The hiatus is such a bitch  

I need my HxH naaaaaaao 

*sigh*

As if yelling got us anywhere with togashi ~


----------



## Iris (Dec 19, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Epic?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quite impressive coming from a Naruto Top Tier char


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 19, 2008)

Iris said:


> Quite impressive coming from a Naruto Top Tier char


What's the  for?


----------



## Fran (Dec 19, 2008)

It looked like all the Hokage faces were like "OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 19, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> It looked like all the Hokage faces were like "OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"


Ofc, they just saw their city get one shoted lol.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 19, 2008)

Those who doubted Pain before has nothing to say now


----------



## Danchou (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice set you got there.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks. I had to get one of the King


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2008)

I read Bleach, I honestly never seen a story being spread out so thinly.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 19, 2008)

With little development of any character other than one being stronger than another. I do like Halibel, though


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 19, 2008)

I like her boobs.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 19, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I like her boobs.



Don't we all


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 19, 2008)

Proxy said:


> Thanks. I had to get one of Pokkuru



Fixed          .


----------



## Monna (Dec 19, 2008)

Bleach kinda sucks overall. I like Naruto and One Piece much better.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 19, 2008)

Killua said:


> What's that shit doing my thread?
> 
> Quick question
> 
> Do you guys reckon HxH (if EVER finished, and that's a big if) will surpass YYH in terms of strength?





Mattaru said:


> Hell no Killua.
> HxH is relatively stable, 'realistic' and balaced when it comes to nen strength [except with the recent introduction of the super-ants]
> 
> YYH had Yusuke going full-S-Class demon mode and destroying half the country.



Strange you should mention that. I just finished YYH (anime). I understand the expression 'to do a YYH on it' much better now. 

The ending sure sucks. It reminds me of the time Gon woke up after the exams, and the whole exam thing was over, but at least there, we got it to see in flashbacks - and the scene with Killua and his bro was really cool and memorable. As said earlier, one can see many slightly familiar things in YYH, that can be seen in hxh too. I guess it's not difficult to see where he got some of the mustard from; his older serie YYH. Now that I've seen it completely, one sees the resemblences, but also the differences.

Togahsi made YYH pretty entertaining, and his fights and ideas were already original and fun. On the other hand....YYH didn't rise above typîcal shonen. Basically, it was one big tournament fight-scenery after another, his characters developed ridiculous strengths - and in an absurd short of time (it was almost DBZ-like). And - something that is popping up now and then in hxh too (octosquid); I got tired of all those real evil demons turning out to be swell guys after all. You can do it once, maybe even twice, but it sure gets on the nerves if _every_ god damn villain of any importance has his 'good side' popping out. I know some here call that character-development, but if it happens so frequently, I call it rather BS.

That, combined with the fact that almost no-one of importance dies (the few times an important (side)character dies, they always seem to revive or go to spiritworld, which is another kind of way of saying he's still there... makes it lose its captivating grip and sense of anxiety quite a lot. After a while, you just go: ah, the evil guy will turn out a softy-goodie and repent his ways, that dead (important) character won't be really dead (or become alive again), etc.

I hope Togashi will not give into it with hxh; we've seen enough character changes and Kaito better STAY dead too. As of yet, hxh avoided (at least to a great extend) all those pitfalls: it is a superior manga/anime in every way. And I mean; not only superior to YYH, but to most shounen. It's just a-typical, far more character development and story. (With YYH, the character development was the (again typical) 'I want to become stronger to protect my friends'-naruto-crap...and it didn't really have a story. Just like with the baddie-goodie conversion and all the rest, you can do that once, but it gets really tiring real soon...besides, it has been overdone in shounen as it is.

Mind you, I did like YYH just as entertaining anime/manga, and it certainly had its good sides (I especially liked the first two arcs, before it became predictable)...but it's nowhere to the level of hxh.

I just hope Togashi doesn't give in to this penchant for stereotypical shounen-clichés. Not in hxh. But with all the bad-turning-soft approaches, and the seemingly overwhelming force of the king, he's getting nearer and nearer. True, it's still reasonable 'realistic' and not too far uberhaxored (with the rapid succession of A and then S class, YYH was no better than bleach and DBZ and the sorts), but he really should stop and NOT make any MORE powerful enemies, who can destroy a whole mountain by blinking at it.

Togashi stayed away from these boring typicalities, and I hope he will continue to do so. Because once you start on that road, you can only go up in an increasing bid of 'more power', and then hxh will end where bleach, naruto and DBZ have ended: a rather dull anime/manga, where no-one really dies, and powers are becoming too absurd to contemplate. A great part of hxh's attraction is exactly the avoidance of those things, I think.

YYH made Togashis' name, but hxh is his true masterpiece.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 19, 2008)

NeBy said:


> and then hxh will end where bleach, naruto and DBZ have ended: a rather dull anime/manga, where no-one really dies


Huh? Who in HxH has died except fodder-failures like Pokkuru and the Bee lady?


----------



## NeBy (Dec 19, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Huh? Who in HxH has died except fodder-failures like Pokkuru and the Bee lady?



Ubo, Pakununda and Kaito. Side-characters, sure, but even those didn't remain dead in YYH. There is no 'spiritworld' or souls that can come back to revive someone, in hxh.

At least, not yet, and I hope he doesn't start with resurrecting Kaito, at least not in any permanent way.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 19, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Ubo, Pakununda and Kaito. Side-characters, sure, but even those didn't remain dead in YYH. There is no 'spiritworld' or souls that can come back to revive someone, in hxh.
> 
> At least, not yet, and I hope he doesn't start with resurrecting Kaito, at least not in any permanent way.


Well if you're gonna start including bad guys then *all* shounens have alot of deaths, except OP for obvious reasons.
HxH ain't got shit on the other shounens on that front 

And Kaito was revived (somewhat lol)


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 19, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> And of course, anyone who thinks Oda is a god must be a retard



This is the only thing in that post which i agree on 



KLoWn said:


> Well if you're gonna start including bad guys then *all* shounens have alot of deaths, except OP for obvious reasons.



If you include flashbacks there was quite a few people who died back in Ohara 

Nvm, we had that discussion a few weeks ago 

Hows that X-Files going


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 20, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> If you include flashbacks there was quite a few people who died back in Ohara
> 
> Nvm, we had that discussion a few weeks ago


Yeah but you know what i mean, even Oda himself says he doesn't kill bad guys and so on.
Do you think that makes OP "a rather dull anime/manga, where no-one really dies"?


Black Leg Sanji said:


> Hows that X-Files going


Going wicked, this is how it's supposed to be, with ghosts and shit.
That later seasons can suck mah balls.


----------



## perman07 (Dec 20, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> This is the only thing in that post which i agree on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One Piece is different though. I don't mind characters not dying there for some reason. I think it's partly because it doesn't have the whole "epic battle between good and bad" going on and it's more about duels with people who have no obligation to kill or dispose of their opponents. So when Straw-Hats don't die on their "adventures", I don't mind. But when there is a WAR in bleach, having one side not lose members gets too ridiculous.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 20, 2008)

perman07 said:


> *with people who have no obligation to kill or dispose of their opponents*


----------



## NeBy (Dec 20, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Well if you're gonna start including bad guys then *all* shounens have alot of deaths, except OP for obvious reasons.
> HxH ain't got shit on the other shounens on that front
> 
> And Kaito was revived (somewhat lol)



I said:"That, *combined* with the fact that almost no-one of importance dies" and "As of yet, hxh avoided (at least to a great extend) *all* those pitfalls". Thus, the 'not dying' is but one element, and viewed solely on that element, you may have shounen which is better (FMA, for instance). 

(But then again, that's one of my favourites too.  ) Ofcourse, tastes differ, and maybe some people have no problems with it. It may be quite 'obvious' for OP, but than again, I didn't like OP that much, so I remain consistent. (Though I'll probably try again to get into it, since it seems so highly praised).

I'm not saying there HAS to be death/killing in it: I like Bakuman as it is, for instance. But it's especially the way it is executed that irks me the most. Take Bleach, for instance: in EVERY battle it's ONLY the bad guys that get killed off, whatever their strength may be. Furthermore, the good guys NEVER die even if they have clearly huge mortal wounds....again and again. The first arc of Bleach still remains the very best; but when that chick that had a crush on Aizen 'revives', I was really pissed off. I mean, what the f-: he had her pierced on his sword, straight through her hart. He somehow 'missed'? From so close? A clean, easy stroke? He didn't notice she wasn't dead? And he's a ruthless killer of the captain class? And he had time enough to finish her of a dozen times, but didn't?

It was a huge letdown, and it was obvious that she wasn't killed, because the mangaka didn't want anyone of the good guys to die - how unlikely it may be to remain alive. And he never will.

The same goes for YYH: that hugely powerful devil of the first arc (who turns out to be a mere B class, afterwards?) kills YYH's friend....but wait, he's not dead! YYH dies a first time...but wait, his soul is put back in and he lives on! He dies a second time...but wait, his soul doesn't leave, and he becomes (an even stronger) demon! The teacher old hag is killed by the demon, but wait...her soul is put back too, and she continues as usual!

Fuck that.

Compared to that, Kaito is not revived at all; his body is just being used as a puppet. One can only hope Togashi doesn't bring him back for real/for good.

As an aside: I think it's not beyond the realm of the possible that Togashi (if he stays and remains logical and balanced in hxh) kills off Kurapica in a future arc, when the final battle/revenge between the GR and Kurapica will unfold. In that case, it will be even better (in the dying-department) than FMA, and, indeed, then almost all other shounen in that regard.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 20, 2008)

*@NeBy.* Gah! You write too much 

To make it short, what you said about Naruto/Bleach/DBZ pretty much fits HxH too, whether or not you want it to.

HxH's attacks may not be on the other series destructive level yet, but with the King's upcomming fight im sure we'll get something pretty close to that 
(The King is Cell after all )

I haven't read HxH in awhile so remind me if any "good guy" except Kaito has "died".
Not counting fooder and fail's.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 20, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> *@NeBy.* Gah! You write too much
> 
> To make it short, *what you said* about Naruto/Bleach/DBZ pretty much fits HxH too, whether or not you want it to.
> 
> ...



I suspect that's because you didn't read ALL what I wrote.  I also spoke about character development and depth of story/plot, for instance. And incessant fights like those in YYH and Bleach. I've never seen a complete chapter being given to a character development (without any fights) of the major villain with an ordinary girl in a shounen, for instance...or did Cell play Go with a snotgirl too?  And while one may debate if hxh has other elements (people that 'die' not being dead, absurd levels of haxorred power, etc.), even if there are in there, it sure as hell is not as Uber as in most other shounen (yet).

The combination of all those factors makes hxh (in my eyes) superior to all other shounen out there. (At least, those that I watched/read, which, admittedly, is not everything that exists). I've seen SOME shounen that excels in certain aspects more than hxh, and I've seen shojo/other manga&anime that is better in some other aspects than hxh. But as a combination of different elements, I think hxh stands out, certainly in the category 'shounen'.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 20, 2008)

> As an aside: I think it's not beyond the realm of the possible that Togashi (if he stays and remains logical and balanced in hxh) kills off Kurapica in a future arc, when the final battle/revenge between the GR and Kurapica will unfold. In that case, it will be even better (in the dying-department) than FMA, and, indeed, then almost all other shounen in that regard.



I hope that would happen. If Togashi does it convincingly, then it will start a shounen trend. People will seriously turn to look. I'd be an even greater Togashi-tard _if_ that happens.

Re YYH: It's my second favorite anime.  Though mostly for nostalgia.  YYH is to me as DBZ was to shounen: from it everything began. I find it ten times more enjoyable than similar formulaic shounen like DBZ, Naruto or Flame of Recca. So while lacking, I think Togashi-genius showed itself in it in its humble forms. And the four main characters are just more iconic, especially Kurama and Hiei. 

Anyway, one thing I like about HxH is that it makes me think. I just don't go, "will he beat him? Will he beat him?" and watch how it happens, but actually try to think and theorize how exactly a character should go about it. I am starting to read One Piece, that other great shounen, and while I know I have a long way to go, I don't expect it to fulfill this personally important aspect.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 20, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I suspect that's because you didn't read ALL what I wrote.


Yes and no, i can't really stay focused when i read long-ass posts like that, especially since im watching X-Files while writting this =X



NeBy said:


> I also spoke about character development and depth of story/plot, for instance. And incessant fights like those in YYH and Bleach. I've never seen a complete chapter being given to a character development (without any fights) of the major villain with an ordinary girl in a shounen, for instance...or did Cell play Go with a snotgirl too?  And while one may debate if hxh has other elements (people that 'die' not being dead, absurd levels of haxorred power, etc.), even if there are in there, it sure as hell is not as Uber as in most other shounen (yet).
> 
> The combination of all those factors makes hxh (in my eyes) superior to all other shounen out there. (At least, those that I watched/read, which, admittedly, is not everything that exists). I've seen SOME shounen that excels in certain aspects more than hxh, and I've seen shojo/other manga&anime that is better in some other aspects than hxh. But as a combination of different elements, I think hxh stands out, certainly in the category 'shounen'.


HxH *is* awesome, but it tends to get somewhat overglorified (same as with OP) if you ask me.

And yes, Cell's chapters playing shougi with the snotgirl was rather interesting.



chikkychappy said:


> one thing I like about HxH is that it makes me think. I just don't go, "will he beat him? Will he beat him?" and watch how it happens, *but actually try to think and theorize how exactly a character should go about it*.


Yeah that's pretty much what fans of every serie try to do after a chapter..


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 20, 2008)

> HxH is awesome, but it tends to get somewhat overglorified (same as with OP) if you ask me.





> Yeah that's pretty much what fans of every serie try to do after a chapter..



Ok so maybe not.  What I said was simply relative to how I am perceiving OP so far, so it's not a statement that can be interpreted on its own.

But you're right, HxH can be overglorified at times. So to get away from this, I would admit its flaws, concede that I really really really love it but probably there are more subjective factors involved than I initially saw. Then I calm down, watch it again and realize: damn, it *really* is awesome.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 20, 2008)

chikkychappy said:


> I hope that would happen. If Togashi does it convincingly, then it will start a shounen trend. People will seriously turn to look. I'd be an even greater Togashi-tard _if_ that happens.
> 
> Re YYH: It's my second favorite anime.  Though mostly for nostalgia.  YYH is to me as DBZ was to shounen: from it everything began. I find it ten times more enjoyable than similar formulaic shounen like DBZ, Naruto or Flame of Recca. So while lacking, I think Togashi-genius showed itself in it in its humble forms. And the four main characters are just more iconic, especially Kurama and Hiei.
> 
> Anyway, one thing I like about HxH is that it makes me think. I just don't go, "will he beat him? Will he beat him?" and watch how it happens, but actually try to think and theorize how exactly a character should go about it. I am starting to read One Piece, that other great shounen, and while I know I have a long way to go, I don't expect it to fulfill this personally important aspect.



A good executed death of a main character would be awesome, if sad. And unheard of, in shounen anime/manga. Of course, it's a dangerous thing to do for a mangaka; sure, you can create shounen-history or at least a mindblowing dramatic event (aka Great Tearjerker) and at the same time show a raw honesty towards the natural flow of a battle, where the goodies *don't always* comes out victorious, as everyone with some rationale and logic knows is the case....but, to kill off your own main characters, you also destroy the core of your manga/anime. One creates a bond between your characters and the readers, after all; if you kill the main characters, you might 'kill off' your readers too.

Therefor, Toagshi should only do it at the end of his series, when he decides to stop and never continue hxh. Or....he might *just* succeed in pulling it off with Kurapica even when he does continue, because Kurapica is on a threshold in regard to importance.  I mean, we all know that the *most* basic main characters are Gon&Killua, and he could never kill them off without also ending hxh. As for Kurapica; he is a main character, but not THE main character. He could blastify (new word I just made up ) all of his readers with a well-executed fantastic/raw major death, without hxh having lost it's main drive/soul...maybe. It's a risk, but with Kurapica he has an excellent in-between opportunity; a strongly developed main character, yet not being the focus of the series.

I can't believe I'm saying all this, though, because personally, I like Kurapica and want him to live!  It's just...while it would disturb me, it would make for one of the most memorable scenes in shounen-history. At least, I feel Togashi could make it so. If he's not too much attached to Kurapica (like I am), that is.

That's the ambiguity of killing of a character: if he's not important/liked enough, no-one cares, and if he IS important/liked, no-one wants him dead (on a personal level).



KLoWn said:


> Yes and no, i can't really stay focused when i read long-ass posts like that, especially since im watching X-Files while writting this =X
> 
> 
> HxH *is* awesome, but it tends to get somewhat overglorified (same as with OP) if you ask me.
> ...



Tskkk...what are you doing when I make a 3-part response/post, then? 

Though you're probably right that my large thought-out 'walls of text' aren't appreciated much, exept maybe by one or two posters; compared to the time I put into it, I really get little response or rep for them.   In fact, I've gotten more rep when I changed a sigpic than for any of my elaborate posts, I think. 

But, I can't help it. Just as Killua has the habit of usually posting nonsensical one-liners (mostly about Pokku), I'm more in the habit of putting a lot of effort in my posts. Well, in the 'thought'-kind-of-posts, anyway; you know, where one actually needs to think about ones' answer, and try to make all nuances clear and giving ones' arguments, and so on.

It's just me, I guess.

Anyway, I understand you about the 'glorifying' part; indeed, there is no need to become Narutotards...ermm...I mean, hxhtards. Even though hxh is one of my favourites, I'm never going to say it's perfect, or superior in ALL aspects to all other manga out there. In fact, I've said more than once what does irk me a bit in hxh, and, as you, I hope he'll can refrain himself from going too much in the same typical-shounen direction of DBZ or Bleach. And speaking of Togashi himself, well, apart from some really lousy art now and then, we all know what annoys us the most about him, don't we? 

BTW; I read the latest chapter of Bakuman. (just came out, if you didn't see it yet; go!). It was good, as usual. For a non-shounen, I really like that manga.


----------



## perman07 (Dec 20, 2008)

They're pirates, remember? If you've seen enough One Piece you realize that the "good" guys like Luffy and Shanks are in the Pirate business more for the freedom (ie. not killing your enemies) than the loot.


KLoWn said:


> *@NeBy.* Gah! You write too much


I like it better when people write serious, detailed arguments as opposed to one-sentenced claims littered with smileys personally. And that wasn't aimed at you if it seems that way

And I think a lot of mangakas are aware that people like it when there's uncertainty as to whether or not good guys (and even main characters) will survive, even if too few employ this. I think that's one of the main reasons Claymore is so popular myself.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 20, 2008)

perman07 said:


> They're pirates, remember? If you've seen enough One Piece you realize that the "good" guys like Luffy and Shanks are in the Pirate business more for the freedom (ie. not killing your enemies) than the loot.


They're pirates? I thought they were some kind of rescue rangers with a boat, seeing as all they do is cruise around saving people and never doing anything piratey 

(Shitstorm ahead?)

Also:


perman07 said:


> and it's more about duels with people who have no obligation to kill or dispose of their opponents.


It's not about duels and they have every reason to kill each other dude


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 20, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Yeah but you know what i mean, even Oda himself says he doesn't kill bad guys and so on.
> Do you think that makes OP "a rather dull anime/manga, where no-one really dies"?



Nah i dont.



> Going wicked, this is how it's supposed to be, with ghosts and shit.
> That later seasons can suck mah balls.



Is there any particular seasons you are refering to?


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 20, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Is there any particular seasons you are refering to?


The most recent ones (but they're old now) where every episode involves a bunch of old dudes sitting in a room discussing what they're gonna do about Mulder and all that shit, boring as hell.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 20, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> The most recent ones (but they're old now) where every episode involves a bunch of old dudes sitting in a room discussing what they're gonna do about Mulder and all that shit, boring as hell.



I see 

Well, when you get further in let me know what seasons you consider awesome


----------



## Danchou (Dec 20, 2008)

For a manga that has had such an irregular release schedule, HxH has been doing pretty well. The latest two volumes made the top 15.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 20, 2008)

Did OP only release 3 volumes during 2008?


----------



## perman07 (Dec 20, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> They're pirates? I thought they were some kind of rescue rangers with a boat, seeing as all they do is cruise around saving people and never doing anything piratey
> 
> (Shitstorm ahead?)
> 
> ...


Well, I can agree with you that duel might not be the right word for it. However, even if you have "every reason to kill someone", do you have to do it? Luffy chooses not to, Oda has said so himself (although he also said that Luffy didn't have anything against killing enemies, he just didn't want to do it himself). I don't think it's is that weird, what's weird is how you can't get the difference.

If we compare with other manga's where they are at war and are fighting for a greater purpose, the Straw-hats are basically in it for themselves. Killing or not is entirely a personal decision for a pirate.

And the main reason people get annoyed with other series as compared to this one, isn't _really_ about people not dying. It's either about predictability or dircreprancies. For instance in Bleach, ONLY bad characters die, but the annoying thing here is really that the good guys always win (in the end at least). In One Piece however there have been grueling defeats for everybody in all large arcs, while in Bleach, almost only Ichigo among the good guys really suffers these losses, and they only happen when he fights someone 2 times or more. Every other character except Ichigo fights an opponent and wins.

Compare this to One Piece where everybody have been utterly defeated by CP9, by Ao Kiji, and on Sabaody Archipelago. This makes One Piece less predictable, although I will admit that One Piece isn't THAT unpredictable, just enough for its fans. And One Piece makes up for its preictable points by being completely unpredictable at other points.


----------



## Xell (Dec 20, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> They're pirates? I thought they were some kind of rescue rangers with a boat, seeing as all they do is cruise around saving people and never doing anything piratey



Haha yeah.

Reminds me of Naruto. Naruto as a series doesn't seem very 'ninjay' at all. Hell, the main character wears orange as opposed to black, I always assumed the series was about Naruto the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) raver.

Still though, things can be rather misleading.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 20, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Did OP only release 3 volumes during 2008?


No, but the latest volume (52) only came out in december. I think they didn't include it in the numbers.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 20, 2008)

Xell said:


> Haha yeah.
> 
> Reminds me of Naruto. Naruto as a series doesn't seem very 'ninjay' at all. Hell, the main character wears orange as opposed to black, I always assumed the series was about Naruto the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) raver.
> 
> Still though, things can be rather misleading.


Lol@butthurt tard 

Starts to ramble about Naruto for no reason when he knows what i say is true and he can't argue against it :xzaru



Reckoner said:


> No, but the latest volume (52) only came out in december. I think they didn't include it in the numbers.


Aight.


----------



## Xell (Dec 20, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Lol@butthurt tard
> 
> Starts to ramble about Naruto for no reason when he knows what i say is true and he can't argue against it :xzaru



Wat? Did it come across that I'm butthurt?  I was agreeing with you.

It's misleading. 

Or is it bad that I'm being negative about Naruto? Maybe the butthurt one is you.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 20, 2008)

Xell said:


> Wat? Did it come across that I'm butthurt?  I was agreeing with you.
> 
> It's misleading.
> 
> Or is it bad that I'm being negative about Naruto? Maybe the butthurt one is you.


I was assuming that you were sarcastic, if that wasn't the case i'll apologize


----------



## Teach (Dec 20, 2008)

KlowN lol Narutard.

Togashi needs to bring Kuroro vs Hisoka or else


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 20, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> KlowN lol Narutard.





h3h3h3 said:


> Togashi needs to bring Kuroro vs Hisoka or else


Togashi will have dropped the manga before we've even come close to that.


*@Reckoner.*
You know which HxH volume has sold the most, and how many copies?


----------



## NeBy (Dec 20, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Lol@butthurt tard
> 
> Starts to ramble about Naruto for no reason when he knows what i say is true and he can't argue against it :xzaru
> 
> ...



Ermmm...I think the guy was actually agreeing with you...  Maybe you should stop watching the x-files and reading the forum at the same time; it seems it makes you miss some clues now and then. 

He was sarcastic allright, but in the same manner as you said for OP; making the same analogy about how the characters don't do shit what they're supposed to do/be: pirates who aren't piratey, and ninjas who aren't ninjatey.

Unless people nowadays also get scolded by you even when (or because?)  they agree with you! 





h3h3h3 said:


> KlowN lol Narutard.
> 
> Togashi needs to bring Kuroro vs Hisoka or else



Yes, he does. As long as Kuroro wins, or the GR first deals with Kurapica.


----------



## Fran (Dec 20, 2008)

U-U-Uahuah.
Has anyone made a HxH-dansen yet


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 20, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Ermmm...I think the guy was actually agreeing with you...  Maybe you should stop watching the x-files and reading the forum at the same time; it seems it makes you miss some clues now and then.
> 
> He was sarcastic allright, but in the same manner as you said for OP; making the same analogy about how the characters don't do shit what they're supposed to do/be: pirates who aren't piratey, and ninjas who aren't ninjatey.
> 
> *Unless people nowadays also get scolded by you even when (or because?)  they agree with you!*


Pretty much this thread lacks conflict!


----------



## Danchou (Dec 20, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Togashi will have dropped the manga before we've even come close to that.
> 
> 
> *@Reckoner.*
> You know which HxH volume has sold the most, and how many copies?


Nope. It's hard to tell, since there are nearly no statistics from the older volumes. It should be at around the time of the York Shin arc.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2008)

> You know which HxH volume has sold the most, and how many copies?



All I know is that the latest one sold over 900,000 copies.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 20, 2008)

Just finished Blade of the immortal, Soul eater, Vampire knight and the latest chapter of Claymore too.

And this chan is awfully quiet.

I'm getting rather bored. 

YYH took me 3 days (well, evenings) but that's all been finished too. I need something else (and good) to keep me busy for some days...

Of course, I could just play some BF2142, but still...I suspect I'm becoming an anime/manga-addict. These last months my evenings are almost always filled with anime or manga (well, except for going out and some other 'social' events ).


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 20, 2008)

> Yes, he does. As long as Kuroro wins, or the GR first deals with Kurapica



a kurorotard appears 

this thread needs some fresh blood
people here are kurorotards


----------



## NeBy (Dec 20, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> a kurorotard appears
> 
> this thread needs some fresh blood
> people here are kurorotards



Kurorotardism has nothing to do with it, it's just the most logical way of going ahead.

I think we've already discussed this at length.

Kurapica and Kuroro still have to settle things, plus, the nen-beast must be removed too, before Hisoka can fight Kuroro. Instead of grasping for wild theories that Hina will solve all problems, let's be realistic and take the most logical continuation.

Fact is, if Hisoka fights Kuroro, he will not want to do it while Kuroro is burdened by a huge beast or demon. Secondly, if Hisoka *would* fight, he fights to kill, so Kuroro would be dead, and it would be impossible to settle the score between him and Kurapica.

Ergo, the most likely scenario to avoid these contradictions, is for Kuroro to win (not very likely neither, if he has the nen-beast), or for them not to fight until they killed Kurapica (or succeeded in nullifying the curse). The last scenario seems the most plausable. Logic dictates it.

Why do we always have to keep repeating the same things? It's really not THAT difficult to see the likelihood of it. I think it's rather the opposite, and it's Hisokatardism that makes some people NOT see the inherent logic of it.

Being a fan is not the issue; I don't care one way or the other, in this respect; I have no favourites between the two.

Things may be different if it was about Pitou, though.


----------



## Monna (Dec 20, 2008)

Gon needs a power up similar to Killua's Kanmuru.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 20, 2008)

I wonder when did Hisoka create his bungee gum. Seeing as how it may be considered childish, like Gon's Janken, it makes me wonder if it's something he only now thought about or what.

Or, it could be because of his love for things unripened that made him pick a technique such as that.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 20, 2008)

> why do we always have to keep repeating the same things? It's really not THAT difficult to see the likelihood of it. I think it's rather the opposite, and it's Hisokatardism that makes some people NOT see the inherent logic of it



i didnt mean to repeat but you said it in a misleading way

the most possible scenario i agreed to (thought the same about you )was that hisoka vs kuroro wont happen now

so from what you said it looked that you wished for kuroro's win whenever it happens
well after reading it again i could get as you want
but that doesnt change that it was a little misleading 

but still doesnt change the fact that you wished for kuroro's win whatever the reason was 

plus anyway i didnt give it much thought i just wanted to bush you bottons 



> it would be impossible to settle the score between him and Kurapica.



you know that i dont agree that there is a score to be settled between them
IMO kurapica is ryodan's enemy not kuroro 

now i am the one who is repeating 



> Hisokatardism that makes some people NOT see the inherent logic of it


 why people keep saying that 
my hisokatardism doesnt effect what i see at all

dont forget that we didnt agree at the end 
for me it wont happen now or hisoka wins now(for many reasons )
for you it wont happen now or kuroro wins now(for the reason that there is a score between kurapica and kuroro which i dont agree too)

most likely no fight for now


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

killua brings the fail always


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm always bringing canon to your senseless "debating"


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

killua can read only *one* sentence 

man.united>>>>>>>>liverpool


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2008)

2-1


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

i mean
Chelsea >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> liverpool


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2008)

0-1


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

fuck
what was the last team that beat liverpool


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2008)

That would be Spurs

But guess who's on top of the league?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

spurs>>>>>>>>>>>liverpool

i win


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2008)

you never win


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2008)

Look at my scan. Do you see the scribbles? DON'T YOU SEE THIS IS TOGASHI'S WORK?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

nice one hisoka 

why the hell you always leave me alone to deal/own those tards

*killua got owned by both of us*


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2008)

Uhm. On the contrary, YOU got owned.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 21, 2008)

Killua said:


> Look at my scan. Do you see the scribbles? DON'T YOU SEE THIS IS TOGASHI'S WORK?



yeah of course, so is mine



hgfdsahjkl said:


> nice one hisoka
> 
> why the hell you always leave me alone to deal/own those tards
> 
> *killua got owned by both of us*



busy, busy, christmass is doing my heading and this thread has been somewhat repeatative lately


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2008)

Yours doesn't look like Togashi's at all D:


----------



## Danchou (Dec 21, 2008)

Kuroro > Hisoka

100% proofed


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 21, 2008)

Trash10_009.jpg, is it? That is a _very_ appropriate file name. 






(There. I just pwned another Hisotard. )


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

lol i am the only one here usually and 
alone i am enough to own all of you kurorotard 

i have a great fanart in mind and a *canon*too

what about kurapica  using his chain around kuroro and taking him for a walk in da streets like a little puppy

canon you cant deny it 

kuroro 

owned


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 21, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what about kurapica  using his chain around kuroro and taking him for a walk in da streets like a little puppy



Do you mean the car scene in the OVA? (Because you said canon ) If so then that has nothing against me, because I actually *loved* it. Who cares about that girly guy's haxxed ability, Kuroro totally owned Kurapica through words alone and scared the sh*t out of Senritsu. If anything, that scene made him a hundred times cooler than that clown, as if he wasn't yet in the first place. 

You know the truth, hgfdsajkl, and my dreams never lie.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

yeah the car scene made kuroro legendary seriously

but before getting into the car that what i imagine the people saw(kuroro must looked bad at that time )



> my dreams never lie


good thing that we agree it is a dream 



> that scene made him a hundred times cooler than that clown



kuroro is that clown bitch


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 21, 2008)

HISOKAAAAAAAAAAA IS THE BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEST
lol its been a while since iv come here XD


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

hell yeah
Ageha

two hisokatards other than me in one day

oh my oh my
the kurorotards have no where to run


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 21, 2008)

kuroro w00t??? nothing stands in Hisoka's way.... even a shit like kuroro lol


----------



## Danchou (Dec 21, 2008)

Hm, the biggest Hisoka fans are also Pokkuroists. What a coincidence.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 21, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Hm, the biggest *Kuroro* fans are also Pokkuroists. What a coincidence.


There fixed


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 21, 2008)

chikkychappy said:


> Trash10_009.jpg, is it? That is a _very_ appropriate file name.
> 
> 
> (There. I just pwned another Hisotard. )



OMG you have that much time in your hand?


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 21, 2008)

Can I also be a Hisokatard?


----------



## Teach (Dec 21, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> hell yeah
> Ageha
> 
> two hisokatards other than me in one day
> ...



I'm gay for both. And Zeno and Silva. And Yupi.

Oh and Netero.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 21, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> I'm gay for both. And Zeno and Silva. And Yupi.
> 
> Oh and Netero.



You forgot the King


----------



## Danchou (Dec 21, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> There fixed


That's only Killua. Either he becomes awesome and goes for Kuroro or goes fail and chooses for Pokkuro. For real fans there is no middleground. Especially not when the competition is from freakin Pokkuro. 



Kizaru said:


> Can I also be a Hisokatard?


Nah, you should become a Kurorotard instead.

Then you won't need to be sad when he gets owned by Kuroro.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

Kizaru said:


> Can I also be a Hisokatard?



yes kizaru
you are a winner,winners always go with hisoka


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 21, 2008)

LOL??? kuroro pwning Hisoka????? not even in mangas will happen im telling you XD


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> That's only Killua. Either he becomes awesome and goes for Kuroro or goes fail and chooses for Pokkuro. For real fans there is no middleground. Especially not when the competition is from freakin Pokkuro.



The shit?

Not only does Pokkuru/Meruem solo the entire verse (minus Ging ) but Danchou is up there as well.

I only choose awesome people. And you call yourself a Danchou fan, when you call him Kuroro. Your opinions are void.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 21, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Nah, you should become a Kurorotard instead.
> 
> Then you won't need to be sad when he gets owned by Kuroro.



lols dream onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

hisoka >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Ging


Ging runs from people cuz he is afraid


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 21, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Nah, you should become a Kurorotard instead.
> 
> Then you won't need to be sad when he gets owned by Kuroro.



Well you see, I joined the Hisoka porn FC  ages ago, I  can't just go and betray him like that. 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> yes kizaru
> you are a winner,winners always go with hisoka


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2008)

Ging pretty much beats everyone 1v1


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 21, 2008)

Kizaru said:


> Well you see, I joined the Hisoka porn FC  ages ago, I  can't just go and betray him like that.



yup lets not forget you were the founder of Hisoka Smiley


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

keep dreaming killua we saw nothing of that Ging

and hell yeah for hisoka fans being active today :WOW


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2008)

Ging stated to be among the top 5 Nen users in the world

Ging has never been seen

Ging is hyped in such a way, YOU JUST KNOW HE'LL RAPE YOUR MOM WHEN HE CAN


----------



## Danchou (Dec 21, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> LOL??? kuroro pwning Hisoka????? not even in mangas will happen im telling you XD


It's only logical. The only problem is that it would make the list of people who have beat down on Hisoka that much bigger. Kastro, Trick Tower Guy, just learned nen Gon, not learned nen Leorio, Kurapica, Reiza and then Kuroro.

I'll just stop there, because it's starting to get embarassing. 



Killua said:


> The shit?
> 
> Not only does Pokkuru/Meruem solo the entire verse (minus Ging ) but Danchou is up there as well.
> 
> I only choose awesome people. And you call yourself a Danchou fan, when you call him Kuroro. Your opinions are void.


Pokkuro is fodder. It's a fact of life. 

Well at least you admit that Danchou is at the top of everyone.



Hisoka said:


> lols dream onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


You know it's true.

You've already got the set. It's not too late to switch!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

nah i am a hisokatard he can do nothing to me

but he is free to rape the kurorotard's moms  

but hisoka rapes all


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

> It's only logical. The only problem is that it would make the list of people who have beat down on Hisoka that much bigger. Kastro, Trick Tower Guy, just learned nen Gon, not learned nen Leorio, Kurapica, Reiza and then Kuroro.
> 
> I'll just stop there, because it's starting to get embarassing



yeah keep making stuff up to keep with us

even a little


----------



## Danchou (Dec 21, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah keep making stuff up to keep with us
> 
> even a little


All I've said was 100% proofed canon. 

I guess it's too painful to hear, huh?


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 21, 2008)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

1-kuroro is a theif
2-a girl is stronger than kuroro physically  (he will look bad if he was to sleep with her)
3-kurapica out smarted kuroro
4-kuroro was going to die two time saved by illumi and gon/killua
5-kurapica beat the shit out of kuroro in da car
6-kuroro lost 2 of his gang 
7-kuroro cant use nen
8-hisoka fooled kuroro and his gang

all of that is canon
while what you said about hisoka isnt

he beat kastro and the others were for thel ulz



owned


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2008)

The fact that just-learned-Nen-Gon kicked Hisoka's ass pretty much negates all your arguments


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

i bet you didnt read what i listed

cuz

you can read one sentence as expected of a kurorotard


----------



## Danchou (Dec 21, 2008)

Killua said:


> The fact that just-learned-Nen-Gon kicked Hisoka's ass pretty much negates all your arguments


Haha, nice one. And here I was typing a long reply in which all those arguments went out of the window.

I forgot to add Netero to the list of people who (would) beat down Hisoka. 

Seriously guys, give it up. 

Kururo > Hisoka. It's hard to imagine how anyone can think different.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 21, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> It's only logical. The only problem is that it would make the list of people who have beat down on Hisoka that much bigger. Kastro, Trick Tower Guy, just learned nen Gon, not learned nen Leorio, Kurapica, Reiza and then Kuroro.
> 
> I'll just stop there, because it's starting to get embarassing.
> 
> ...



The set is just for show, the name is what I go as  

and is it me, or did Hisoka won against all of the above you named?



Killua said:


> The fact that just-learned-Nen-Gon kicked Hisoka's ass pretty much negates all your arguments



correction, he let gon kick his ass, since he is one sadistic bastard and he enjoys the pain, specially coming from a special pray, also he doesnt like an easy win

^HOW MANY TIMES DO I HAVE TO REPEAT THAT?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2008)

Why write a wall of text like NeBy when you can own with one sentence?


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 21, 2008)

anyways any further discussion is pointless and retarded since we never gonna see any of them ever again

Mark my words, togashi will not show us any of it, he will finish the manga before it


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

Killua said:


> Why write a wall of text like NeBy when you can own with one sentence?



but you never did that


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 21, 2008)

oh and this thread is infected


----------



## Danchou (Dec 21, 2008)

It's not like he really likes the pain. It's that he gets beaten down so many times that he's gotten used to it. 

Just like he had to eat cheap chewing gum when he was young, because he was always broke. Poor Hisoka. He was probably picked on when he was small. Now he wants to prove himself by trying to challenge people stronger than him like Kuroro. And still gets beaten down. 

I'm starting to feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2008)

HAHAHHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHA


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

> here I was typing a long reply in which all those arguments went out of the window.



cuz there is nothing

i write canon 



> I'm starting to feel sorry for the guy



feel sorry for kuroro
hisoka is the one saving him


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 21, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> It's not like he really likes the pain. It's that he gets beaten down so many times that he's gotten used to it.
> 
> Just like he had to eat cheap chewing gum when he was young, because he was always broke. Poor Hisoka. He was probably picked on when he was small. Now he wants to prove himself by trying to challenge people stronger than him like Kuroro. And still gets beaten down.
> 
> I'm starting to feel sorry for the guy.



stop trying to amuse us with your wild imagination Reckoner 

another reason why this thread is infected 

There are waaaaaaay too many hisoka/kurroru/OP/Narutards in one place


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 21, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> OMG you have that much time in your hand?



 What? I did not have to lift a finger to find out. I just quoted to reply when manna itself fell from heaven. And your reply that completely dodged what I said just proves my pwnage point.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 21, 2008)

chikkychappy said:


> What? I did not have to lift a finger to find out. I just quoted to reply when manna itself fell from heaven. And your reply that completely dodged what I said just proves my pwnage point.



                   .


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 21, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> There are waaaaaaay too many *hisoka/kurroru/OP/Narutards* in one place




Imagine if there was one member who was all of those.  *dies*


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

Kizaru said:


> Imagine if there was one member who was all of those.  *dies*



i am one


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah, but your opinions are void anyhow


----------



## The Second Derivative (Dec 21, 2008)

I wonder what new technique's Gon is going to show off in the up coming chapters.


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 21, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i am one



wat... seriously? how is that even possible?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

Kizaru said:


> wat... seriously? how is that even possible?



possible with variable degrees

add bleach to the mix too 

yeah i said bleach it was awesome until SS 



> Yeah, but your opinions are void anyhow



i like everything 
i know only one fail that is pokkuru


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 21, 2008)

The Second Derivative said:


> I wonder what new technique's Gon is going to show off in the up coming chapters.



I hope I'm alive by then.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> possible with variable degrees
> 
> add bleach to the mix too
> 
> ...



pffft real optards have to hate on naruto/bleach


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 21, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> possible with variable degrees
> 
> add bleach to the mix too
> 
> yeah i said bleach it was awesome until SS



OP sucks. Who cares about Alabasta or Arlong Park if I can't even be bothered to reach them?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

> pffft real optards have to hate on naruto/bleach



yeah most people are like that and viceversa

i want to know why 

i know they arent the same level but i like them all(OP superior)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

chikkychappy said:


> OP sucks. Who cares about Alabasta or Arlong Park if I can't even be bothered to reach them.



OP a true masterpiece

imagine you are missing something as big as HxH from your life


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 21, 2008)

chikkychappy said:


> OP sucks. Who cares about Alabasta or Arlong Park if I can't even be bothered to reach them?



Gaimon Island alone should be enough of a reason to keep reading up to Arlong Park. 

i'm kidding


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2008)

We talk more about OP in here than its own section


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

this thread
90% hisoka or kuroro
5% hunter x hunter
5% One Piece


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2008)

Again you are wrong.

At least 70% is Pokkuru. THAT is a fact.


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 21, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> this thread
> 90% hisoka or kuroro
> 5% hunter x hunter
> 5% One Piece



where the togashi whining?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 21, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> OP a true masterpiece
> 
> imagine you are missing something as big as HxH from your life



I've heard great things that's why I started reading it (now in Chapter 50+). I kept telling myself it will get better and the full epicness is yet to come, but what I've been reading still leads me to :sleepy.

Well, actually, the first chapter was really really really good. What follows after are decent, nicely-done but not that engaging. The Sanji part, meanwhile, is a big mess. There are too many stories thrown into the mix (Ging, Zoro vs Johnny Depp, Nami's nth betrayal, Sanji and Sef, the battle of the rest of chefs) that it already lacks coherence.

Anyway, I'll stop now. I know OPtards can be quite vicious.  Back to awesome HxH. 



> Gaimon Island alone should be enough of a reason to keep reading up to Arlong Park.



(OK, last, I promise.) 

Well, if you mean that Gaimon Island in the beginning, it did nothing for me. 

edit: I totally missed the white text.  You should at least put them in spoiler tags next time.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

> Again you are wrong.
> 
> At least 70% is Pokkuru. THAT is a fact



 

you aret counted 



> where the togashi whining?



how did i forget that
also it is more of
90% hisoka owning kuroro


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm more known than you might think


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 21, 2008)

.001% double posts


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

Killua said:


> I'm more known than you might think



i agree you are well known
but
still not counted 



> .001% double posts




to make up for Neby long posts


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2008)

I count more than you. Always have, always will be. I'm just an old killer, hired to do some wetwork


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

i know you havent been wet for sometime (bath house tells the story)

maybe i should send hisoka to you since you are still unriped
he can please several people


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2008)

At this point, I wouldn't mind


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

okay 

but dont keep all the fun for yourself
 it wont hurt


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 21, 2008)

Togashi what have you  done?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

this thread reached new level


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 21, 2008)

yeah just when i thought it couldnt get any worse


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2008)

Let me guide you on the Path of Light


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2008)

ah not that shit again


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 21, 2008)

Watching a few clips of YYH. My god, it really was awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2008)

My eyes


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 22, 2008)

Gaimon island must be the biggest piece of horseshit in OP, im glad i got past this crap without dropping the manga.

And why is Pokkuru sweating so much in that pic?? Is it because he's scared shitless by that fodder ant perhaps?


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 22, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> *Gaimon island must be the biggest piece of horseshit in OP, im glad i got past this crap without dropping the manga.
> *
> And why is Pokkuru sweating so much in that pic?? Is it because he's scared shitless by that fodder ant perhaps?



Agreed.  what was even the point?


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 22, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> And why is Pokkuru sweating so much in that pic?? Is it because he's scared shitless by that fodder ant perhaps?



Lol fodder ant


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Dec 22, 2008)

who is pokkuru again anyway? 
Think I'll have to read the manga again from the start.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 22, 2008)

It's Meruem reborn.


----------



## Pitou (Dec 22, 2008)

nyah this thread is
99% "shit,togashi is on hiatus again"
lol 1083.6 of 1094 pages^^


----------



## Freija (Dec 22, 2008)

HxH is fucking awesome!


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 22, 2008)

It sure is


----------



## Freija (Dec 22, 2008)

>_> <_< Kenneth_Naruto <_< >_>

Now this is funny.


I know you 

You dat guy from NF comments who thought he was my friend.

What brings a dick like you here?


----------



## Freija (Dec 22, 2008)

Who the fuck are you?


----------



## Freija (Dec 22, 2008)

Red bars, how horrible


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 22, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> Red bars, how horrible



indeed I wonder who ...


----------



## Freija (Dec 22, 2008)

My joindate is superior to yours


----------



## Freija (Dec 22, 2008)

And we both know my old account was created before yours.


----------



## Teach (Dec 22, 2008)

Freija which seems to be some sort of a dick 

Gaimon was awesome


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 22, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> I know you





Kenneth-Naruto said:


> Who the fuck are you?





h3h3h3 said:


> Freija which seems to be some sort of a dick





h3h3h3 said:


> Gaimon was awesome


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 22, 2008)

who the hell was Gaymon 

the short man with green hair is that him


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 22, 2008)

KLoWn said:


>





OT: Pitou has a smelly clitoris


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 22, 2008)

Kancent said:


> KLoWn said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 22, 2008)

Kancent said:


> OT: Pitou has a smelly clitoris



you smelled


----------



## Danchou (Dec 22, 2008)

Kenneth-Naruto said:


> HxH is fucking awesome!


Damn straight! I'm inclined to turn you to green for that and your joindate.

Now here's the trick question. 

Kuroro or Hisoka?


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 22, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Damn straight! I'm inclined to turn you to green for that and your joindate.
> 
> Now here's the trick question.
> 
> Kuroro or Hisoka?



something tells me its Kuroro


----------



## Danchou (Dec 22, 2008)

That something's called common sense.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 22, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> That something's called common taste.



fixed              =)


----------



## Freija (Dec 22, 2008)

DANCHOOOOOOOOOOU


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 22, 2008)

Kenneth-Naruto said:


> DANCHOOOOOOOOOOU



exactly my point


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, it's only natural to say Danchou.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 22, 2008)

Killua said:


> Well, it's only natural to say Danchou.



of course cause it is the common answer 

This thread is full of them


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 22, 2008)

Common answer? Everyone besides me, Freija, Reckoner and "new" member Kenneth-Naruto says HISOKA IN YOUR MUMZ


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 22, 2008)

Killua said:


> Common answer? Everyone besides me, Freija, Reckoner and "new" member Kenneth-Naruto says HISOKA IN YOUR MUMZ



ehem add a dozen more such as NeBy, Proxy, .... to it =)


----------



## Freija (Dec 22, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Damn straight! I'm inclined to turn you to green for that and your joindate.
> 
> Now here's the trick question.
> 
> Kuroro or Hisoka?



Why turn him green when I went to all the trouble of making him that red?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 22, 2008)

NeBy probably hides it within the MASSIVE walls of text.

Instead of writing them, it would be easier with "Danchou > Hisoka" 

And Proxy's opinions are void


----------



## NeBy (Dec 22, 2008)

I was thinking: "wow! 5 pages since last time, it's getting busy again! I wonder on what great posts I can reply now"...only to note it's 5 pages of crappy oneliners about who's pwning who (Hisoka/Kuroro & all the rest in hxh verse).

We've only just had a deabte on that one. It's never ending because people don't want it to end (nor be reasonable about it).



Reckoner said:


> Kuroro > Hisoka
> 
> 100% proofed



hmpf. Anyway, who's the cute chick in your sigpic, reck?



h3h3h3 said:


> I'm gay for both. And Zeno and Silva. And Yupi.
> 
> Oh and Netero.



So, basically, you're just gay? 



Killua said:


> Why write a wall of text like NeBy when you can own with one sentence?



Because you can actually say something sensible, then?



Hisoka said:


> ehem add a dozen more such as NeBy, Proxy, .... to it =)



Look, people just ALWAYS come down to these stupid oneliner 'pwnage' crap because they're either bored, want to have some lulz, or want to piss off eachother (or all 3). Ok, and here and there you have a poster who is mentally challenged or deprived of the ability to use logic, maybe.

I think both sides are using utter crap-arguments too, which have no validity at all.  Kuroro is a thief....so? What the heck has that to do with it? He's a murderer too, and a fighter...but even if he was a saint, what does it have ANY bearing with how strong he is? It's just a non-argument to come to any conclusion to determine his strength. He was captured by a girly crossdresser... that's just 'ad hominem', a typical fallacy used to cover up a lack of real argumentation. Fact is, Kurapica is a strong fighter, with a strong hatsu especially against GR, and he captured Kuroro while using a ruse...logically, from that, one can't deduce that Kuroro is a whimp, on the contrary.


But, it must be said, Kuroro-fans do just the same. I mean, for f- sake, stop the 'he got beaten by a lil kid'. We ALL know Gon could beat Hisoka up because Hisoka let him do it. Hisoka is a freakin fightacon with shotacon tendencies; he let Gon live because he wanted Gon to become stronger (so he could fight him, then). And maybe he liked the lil ass of Gon too, I don't know. But Gon wasn't able to beat Hisoka up because of superior fighting-skill. People who really believe that, need a shrink, fast.

As I said, I know it's mostly for lolz or out of boredom, but it's getting annoying after 5 pages. I've made an objective conclusion last time we debated that subject, and the fact is, based on what we've actually SEEN in the manga, Kuroro has proven to be on a very high-level, while Hisoka hasn't. It doesn't mean he can't also be top-tier, but based on what we currently know, one would have to go with Kuroro.

For that deduction, we only have to look at the actual, serious fighting being done. And there one can see Kuroro hold off against two Zoaldyecks - losing, indeed, but still he DID manage to hold them of for quite some time, AND Zeno clearly indicated he was at the same level as him.

As for Hisoka, apart from a bunch of weaklings he killed off, the only serious fight was against Kastro. And while Kastro wasn't bad, no-one would seriously suggest he's as good as the Zoaldyecks.

So there you have it. Those are the actual and factual elements *which are relevant* to try to determine their strength. And yes, maybe Hisoka can do a lot more, but wishful thinking and hypothetical imagining doesn't enter the picture; hard relevant facts do. Based on their fights we know of, currently one can only deduce Kuroro has proven much more than Hisoka, strength-wise.


----------



## Freija (Dec 22, 2008)

I read the first sentence.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 22, 2008)

See what I mean?


----------



## NeBy (Dec 22, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> I read the first sentence.



That's already a huge improvement, for you.


----------



## Freija (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok, just to humour myself I am going to read it all, and nitpick.... enjoy


----------



## Freija (Dec 22, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Look, people just ALWAYS come down to these stupid oneliner 'pwnage' crap because they're either bored, want to have some lulz, or want to piss off eachother (or all 3). Ok, and here and there you have a poster who is mentally challenged or deprived of the ability to use logic, maybe.


Or because you scramble so much text in together that when they look at it their brains turn numb of the sheer amount of text in it. The same amount of text you use to describe something is 10 times larger than the text needed, hence the "wall of text" and "one liners" if it can be achieved with a "one liner" then use a one liner... saving time and brain damage.


> I think both sides are using utter crap-arguments too, which have no validity at all.  Kuroro is a thief....so? What the heck has that to do with it? He's a murderer too, and a fighter...but even if he was a saint, what does it have ANY bearing with how strong he is?


I suppose they rationalize it by him NEEDING to be strong, rather than "he is strong because he's a thief". However going by logical arguments and what we have seen (assumptions and hints not counted) Kuroro is stronger.





> It's just a non-argument to come to any conclusion to determine his strength. He was captured by a girly crossdresser... that's just 'ad hominem', a typical fallacy used to cover up a lack of real argumentation.


Actually we can determine his strength quite well seeing how he faught two Zoaldyecks and it was stated by Zeno he didn't even try to kill them and yet he held his own quite well and they fought at pretty much warp speed... and that's by HxH standards. not to mention the fact that he got caught due to the fact that his eyes hadn't adapted to the darkness which is human and cannot be changed with any amount of training. 





> Fact is, Kurapica is a strong fighter, with a strong hatsu especially against GR, and he captured Kuroro while using a ruse...logically, from that, one can't deduce that Kuroro is a whimp, on the contrary.


On the contrary, Kurapica was never shown to be especially strong against any high tier if you exclude the Ryodans.


> But, it must be said, Kuroro-fans do just the same. I mean, for f- sake, stop the 'he got beaten by a lil kid'. We ALL know Gon could beat Hisoka up because Hisoka let him do it.


He didn't let him, Gon used his weakness that's all there is to it, and Gon exploited an opening in Hisoka yet again when bound by Bungee Gum, but to be fair Hisoka did play around.





> Hisoka is a freakin fightacon with shotacon tendencies; he let Gon live because he wanted Gon to become stronger (so he could fight him, then).


 That should be well established amongst anyone





> And maybe he liked the lil ass of Gon too, I don't know. But Gon wasn't able to beat Hisoka up because of superior fighting-skill. People who really believe that, need a shrink, fast.


Rephrase that sentence, I know that it means something else, but it looks like you're saying that people who believe Hisoka is stronger than Gon needs a shrink.





> As I said, I know it's mostly for lolz or out of boredom, but it's getting annoying after 5 pages. I've made an objective conclusion last time we debated that subject, and the fact is, based on what we've actually SEEN in the manga, Kuroro has proven to be on a very high-level, while Hisoka hasn't. It doesn't mean he can't also be top-tier, but based on what we currently know, one would have to go with Kuroro.


I can agree on this, but the word objective and you in the same sentence made me laugh. *Thinks about Nefel*





> For that deduction, we only have to look at the actual, serious fighting being done. And there one can see Kuroro hold off against two Zoaldyecks - losing, indeed, but still he DID manage to hold them of for quite some time, AND Zeno clearly indicated he was at the same level as him.


He didn't lose, fights til' death doesn't end until a contender is out, and as it was stated he didn't even try to kill them.


> As for Hisoka, apart from a bunch of weaklings he killed off, the only serious fight was against Kastro. And while Kastro wasn't bad, no-one would seriously suggest he's as good as the Zoaldyecks.


Well, the bouncing back of Razer's attack is a feat in itself and catching the ball while indirect from Razer is also a feat. But I digress.





> So there you have it. Those are the actual and factual elements *which are relevant* to try to determine their strength. And yes, maybe Hisoka can do a lot more, but wishful thinking and hypothetical imagining doesn't enter the picture; hard relevant facts do. Based on their fights we know of, currently one can only deduce Kuroro has proven much more than Hisoka, strength-wise.



Agreed.



Sorry for DP, but too lazy to copy my quotes and nitpickings and edit it into the old post.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 22, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> Or because you scramble so much text in together that when they look at it *their brains turn numb* of the sheer amount of text in it. The same amount of text you use to describe something is 10 times larger than the text needed, hence the "wall of text" and "one liners" if it can be achieved with a "one liner" then use a one liner... saving time and brain damage.



Only those who have weak brains, then. 

Your last sentence is a bit misleading. Oneliners are only used for simplistic statements, mostly said out of demagogic principles (that's why it's so popular with most politicians). Oneliners are (or at least, can be) snappy and short, but they fail to deliver any depth to what is said. Therefor, if one wants to argument and explain ones' reasoning for coming to a conclusion, *it can NOT be done*, in a oneliner. A oneliner inherently does not substantiate the short statement it makes with any arguments, or it isn't a oneliner anymore. It's as simple as that.



> I suppose they rationalize it by him NEEDING to be strong, rather than "he is strong because he's a thief". However going by logical arguments and what we have seen (assumptions and hints not counted) Kuroro is stronger.Actually we can determine his strength quite well seeing how he faught two Zoaldyecks and it was stated by Zeno he didn't even try to kill them and yet he held his own quite well and they fought at pretty much warp speed... and that's by HxH standards. not to mention the fact that he got caught due to the fact that his eyes hadn't adapted to the darkness which is human and cannot be changed with any amount of training. On the contrary, Kurapica was never shown to be especially strong against any high tier if you exclude the Ryodans.



? Ermm...dude, you're missing the train here a bit. The 'thief' thing was said to demonstrate Kuroros' weakness, not his strength. It was a quote from Hisokatard-poster hdgfs-or something-something. Or maybe you got that, and you're explaining the thief-think-fault? In which case, it's still easy to see it's a fallacy: even when he needs to be strong; there is no reason to assume a thief can't be strong. And for the rest you're practically repeating what I said myself, so I guess you're agreeing. 



> He didn't let him, Gon used his weakness that's all there is to it, and Gon exploited an opening in Hisoka yet again when bound by Bungee Gum, but to be fair Hisoka did play around. That should be well established amongst anyone



Maybe he used Hisokas' shotacon weakness...the lil devil! 

I don't think Hisoka was serious from the start, he just tested Gon out a bit, and let him hit a few times. Well...I don't know, it's possible he actually managed to surprise Hisoka and got a genuine hit or two in his face, that Hisoka couldn't have avoided. But all in all, Hisoka could have finished off Gon with ease, and that's the real point. I just used this quote, to acknowledge Kuroro-tards use some pretty weak arguments too, just as Hisokatards.



> Rephrase that sentence, I know that it means something else, but it looks like you're saying that people who believe Hisoka is stronger than Gon needs a shrink.



I don't know; seems pretty clear to me. Switch the names in your sentence, and you're right.

"But Gon wasn't able to beat Hisoka up because of superior fighting-skill. People who really believe that, need a shrink, fast."

If, in the context where I am beating you up, I say: "I am not able to beat you up because of superior fighting skill"...doesn't that automatically imply there is another reason why I'm able to beat you up?

And thus, if I then say: "if people DO believe it's due to superior skill, they need a shrink", does this not imply that it's about those people who think that you ARE able to beat me up due to superior skill (aka Gons' (percieved) superior skill)?

?

I'm not clear as to where the 'unclarity' is. Though I'm not native English, so it's always possible I missed some subtle nuance...

Edit: Oh, wait, I've tried to look at it in several different ways, and I think I know where you're coming from, now... It's the "THAT" in the last sentence, right? You didn't interpret the 'that' as 'those who think so', but rather as the complete sentence I myself said. Am I right?




> I can agree on this, but the word objective and you in the same sentence made me laugh. *Thinks about Nefel*He didn't lose, fights til' death doesn't end until a contender is out, and as it was stated he didn't even try to kill them.



I'm not going into THAT debate again. It's more likely he was losing than not, because if it wasn't, the comments of Zeno and Silva wouldn't make any sense, the question of kururo and his reaction after Illumi phoned doesn't make sense, and any rational analogy with rl martial-fighting wouldn't make any sense., unless one would take as granted Kuroro is a huge amount stronger than even two top-tier nen-fighters together, which is just very uberhaxor-unlikely, seen the 'reasonability' Togashi has shown us so far, in hxh.

Meh. 

About Pitou: I never really argumented that seriously, unless one or two times, to demonstrate the *possibility* that she might be female. But everytime I used onliners in the sense of Pitou = female I was doing it for the 3 earlier reasons I mentioned: boredom, for lulz, or to piss off other posters. 

When I'm seriously debating it, I'm well aware that Pitou might be male. Togashi has shown no aversion with having male tramps, after all. That said, it IS true that any definite statement to Pitou = male is not true either. At least, not with the arguments given.

A direct translation from a scan of the guidebook could make that case clear and shut. Alas, *I*'ve never seen that, and all those that claim it (or the opposite) , didn't neither. It's always hearsay. The only person I know who has *actually* seen it, and knows enough japanese to understand it, is kewl from nexgear. And he explicitly says it isn't really mentionned in the guidebook that Pitou is male; it is only interpreted that way, because there are some references, that are more used by males than by females. Yet, it CAN be  used by both.

While, if one wanted to make clear she's male, there are myriads of ways to do so, in Japanese, without any ambiguity. Which, in turn, makes me suspect it's done on purpose.

Ofcourse, when pressed and even when I prefer my Pitou like I want her to be, I can be seriously argumenting about it too. And when I AM making a logical deduction about it, I would have to say it's more likely than not that she is male, based on the slight preference of the used references for male personages and based on the preference of Togashi to use bishi's, where very feminin looking characters turn out to be male, if they don't clearly have tits. When rational debating it, I would give her a chance of 60% to be male.

That said, *in casual talk*, there are still the 3 reasons to say differently (plus I find it easier to relate to her as a 'she', because of her looks/attitude). Subjectively, she remains a she for me, until proven otherwise, but objectively, I have no trouble acknowledging there is more likelyhood that she's a he.

Alas, some posters here don't seem to be capable to make this difference...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 22, 2008)

you know that the thief thing was to piss off the tards  i thought it was obvious
i said kuroro is legendary you didnt read that 

i agree that what kuroro showed us of his fighting skills is more than what hisoka showed

but as i said before why i think hisoka will be the winner and *no one*came with something to prove me wrong

good that chikky agreed with me on that



> Kuroro-tards use some pretty weak arguments too, just as Hisokatards.





> Reckoner use some pretty weak arguments too, just as Hisokatards.



fixed


----------



## Malumultimus (Dec 22, 2008)

Actually, NeBy, you said I was a logical poster, but even I'm not willing to read such huge walls of text. ._. I could probably explain the entire Hunter x Hunter universe with that many words.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> but as i said before why i think hisoka will be the winner and *no one*came with something to prove me wrong



I said weeks ago, Hisoka would fight Kuroro to kill him. That's the whole point - to destroy him.

But plot-wise, Kuroro is for Kurapica to kill. Meaning Hisoka can't kill him. 

That works for me. On the other hand, Kuroro doesn't fight to kill because he'd rather steal people's abilities. Perfect! Because Hisoka has too much plot shield to be killed by him.

To me, that spells the outcome to their fight right there... Kuroro will win, no deaths. This is assuming the fight even happens.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 22, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> *you know that the thief thing was to piss off the tards*  i thought it was obvious
> i said kuroro is legendary you didnt read that
> 
> i agree that what kuroro showed us of his fighting skills is more than what hisoka showed
> ...



Yeah, I suspected as much. As were most of the posters the last 5 pages. And I have lil trouble with if it's casually said now and then, for lulz or whatever. Just as with Pokkurism.  

It's just..it kept go on and on, and then I begin to wonder (in a becoming-annoyed-way). I actual think you DO have a few posters here that actual believe what they or others say, whatever oneliner-nonsense it may be.




Malumultimus said:


> Actually, NeBy, you said I was a logical poster, but even I'm not willing to read such huge walls of text. ._. I could probably explain the entire Hunter x Hunter universe with that many words.



The one does not exclude the other. 

I somehow doubt you're argumenting I was wrong in saying you were a logical poster, so it must be you're implying that no logical poster would read my posts.

Hmm... both implications seem unlikely.

People should feel free to read them as they see fit, of course. I mostly write it because I want to explain the arguments and reasoning in details; I sort of like to do that. And, while true I never get much rep or response for it compared to the time I put in it, there are a few posters I know who like those kinds of posts too.

Besides... soon, you'll all be SO bored, you'll crave for my posts, and will read them all, if only out of pure boredom of having nothing else to read in this forum.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 22, 2008)

Reckoner usually starts it 
and
it ends by him losing

and how come you cant write my name until now


----------



## Danchou (Dec 22, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> fixed              =)


A Pokkuroist talking to others about taste? 



Kenneth-Naruto said:


> DANCHOOOOOOOOOOU


And we win once again.



Freija the Dick said:


> Why turn him green when I went to all the trouble of making him that red?


Hm, I don't like red bars. And someone turned him green already anyway.



NeBy said:


> I was thinking: "wow! 5 pages since last time, it's getting busy again! I wonder on what great posts I can reply now"...only to note it's 5 pages of crappy oneliners about who's pwning who (Hisoka/Kuroro & all the rest in hxh verse).
> 
> We've only just had a deabte on that one. It's never ending because people don't want it to end (nor be reasonable about it).
> 
> ...


Just one random hot chick from the interwebz (4chan). I don't have a name. 


And what's this Freija actually posting a large wall in response. This doesn't feel right.





hgfdsahjkl said:


> you know that the thief thing was to piss off the tards  i thought it was obvious
> i said kuroro is legendary you didnt read that
> 
> *i agree that what kuroro showed us of his fighting skills is more than what hisoka showed*
> ...


My words were 100% canon. Including the truth about Hisoka's reason to fight people who are stronger than him. Which seems to be just about anyone tbh. 

Also bolded for win.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 22, 2008)

go to Next gear

every damn poll hisoka is dominating may be except one(which is repeated two times and hisoka won them) 

i  win


----------



## NeBy (Dec 22, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Reckoner usually starts it
> and
> it ends by him losing
> 
> and how come you cant write my name until now



That name is unpronounceable, even in my mind! It's just a random string of letters! I can't remember something chaotic and illogical like that!! 



Malumultimus said:


> Actually, NeBy, you said I was a logical poster, but even I'm not willing to read such huge walls of text. ._. I could probably explain the entire Hunter x Hunter universe with that many words.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would nuance that a bit by saying they have to confront eachother first. It could be, that Kurapica gets killed, however. But clearly (and certainly when he has a nen-beast) there is still an issue between them to settle first, which mean, Hisoka can't fight Kuroro first, and IF he does, he can't win, because than Kuroro will be dead.

Ah, f-, I'm again repeating all the logical arguments...but why do I even bother? One is either prone to logic, and then one can see the logic of it oneself, or one isn't, and then no logical argument avails... 



> That works for me. On the other hand, Kuroro doesn't fight to kill because he'd rather steal people's abilities. Perfect! Because Hisoka has too much plot shield to be killed by him.
> 
> To me, that spells the outcome to their fight right there... Kuroro will win, no deaths. This is assuming the fight even happens.



Right. Most likely scenario (as I've said numerous times by now); Kuroro and his GR gang are going for a confrontation with Kurapica first.



Reckoner said:


> A Pokkuroist talking to others about taste?
> 
> And we win once again.
> 
> ...



Hmmm... you DO realise that all those little victory-claims about 'we win' is not conductive to having a rational debate about it, right? 

As for Freija: I'm as surprised as you are. He has magically outdone himself, or took some drugs that helped him focus and have a longer attention-span, or he was just sick and got a brain-fart.

Or it was a fake Freija, and it was really his older, wiser sister that made that post.

LOLZ

Seriously though; at least he showed he *can* do it, if he makes an effort. It's more than Killua ever showed.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 22, 2008)

> Ah, f-, I'm again repeating all the logical arguments...but why do I even bother? One is either prone to logic, and then one can see the logic of it oneself, or one isn't, and then no logical argument avails



you have a point i dont agree to,you know it 



> As for Freija: I'm as surprised as you are. He has magically outdone himself, or took some drugs that helped him focus and have a longer attention-span, or he was just sick and got a brain-fart.
> 
> Or it was a fake Freija, and it was really his older, wiser sister that made that post.
> 
> ...



Freija got the skills actually it isnt the first time
he is just chillin


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 22, 2008)

@NeBy

you say that there is a score between kuroro and kurapica
i say that is wrong
if so he will have a score with silva too

i said hisoka cant lose cuz that will destroy his character

you never answer to that (well you can forget about the first point i dont think we will agree to it)
but the second you never answered


----------



## NeBy (Dec 22, 2008)

f- 'ell! 

I went to dattebayo to see if there was something new there, and I saw: 'Kaze to Ki no Uta' there. Never saw it before, so I thought; what kind of new shounen are they offering now?



Well...I don't know WHAT it was exactly, but it sure wasn't shounen! Looked like shojo, but then with...boys...in a dormitory/school? Seemed an old anime, or at least old-style, but the real point: I don't think it was meant for kids or minors!! (Or, they must have a whole other attitude in Japan towards those things).

I know we make some fun of Hisoka about it sometimes, but this anime was *really* shotacon-etchi. And pretty explicit about it (well, not hentai-explicit, but still).

Geez... I mean, for each his/her taste, but why are they placing that between their shounen-stuff Naruto and Bleach?! That's misleading!


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 22, 2008)

You asked for it NeBy  Yeah, you're fucked now.

THEORY TIMEZ: Meruem = Pokkuru reborn

What proof do I have? Let me go on

Somewhere in this arc we saw two seemingly random kids getting slaughtered by an ant (Looked for chapter, but I have no idea where it is). What was their names again? Colluto and Reina? I think this to be right. At one point in time however, the now ressurrected and Colluto said "Reina..." and the chef commented on it, why he would say that etc. He didn't know and was confused about this himself. Resurrection IS possible, as this is clear as day. He also says (To Netero and the others I think) that reborn ants have a chance of retaining some of their memories they had when human.

In that filler chapter Nefelpitou ordered the chef to take Pokkuru's remains to the Queen for feeding, and so he did. Not only did this hasten his birth, as the Queen clearly states it's too early, but the King is fucking hungry. The first thing he did? Went out for a little snack with the Royal Guards. Meruem says he's not satisfied with the food, so Nefelfaggy suggests he don't smash the head, but savor it, so he can eat the brain, and so he does with a little girl (which I praise Togashi for doing, seriously, not many mangas have little kids getting slaughtered like that). He says it's 'interesting', but it's not like 'THAT ONE PREY'. Do you see where I'm going with this? That one prey is clearly hinting at Pokkuru's and his Nen.

During the takeover the castle, he faces the "king"'s bodyguard, and he has Nen. Meruem instantly recognizes and goes "FINALLY!". He later states it indeed did have the same taste as 'that one prey'.

Komugi. This is where it really starts to show. During the course of the strategic playing, he starts to develop feelings for her, not sexually you sick fucks, but empathy, caring, things Pokkuru had. At one point he says he has to get rid of her because she's influencing him in a bad way, and Pufu states the same. He's about to wack her, but see crows trying to peck her to death. He steps in, saves her, and doesn't understand jackshit of what's going on. What does this mean? How can an ant be 'good', when it's in their nature to be evil? Especially the King's? Human influence.

Netero vs. Meruem. After some talking, Netero comes to a startling conclusion.
Link removed
Link removed

Point proven


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 22, 2008)

> f- 'ell!



what is that
well
ignore me


----------



## Toto y Moi (Dec 22, 2008)

Killua said:


> You asked for it NeBy  Yeah, you're fucked now.
> 
> THEORY TIMEZ: Meruem = Pokkuru reborn
> 
> ...


The King was already gestating within the Queen when Pokkle was killed. From the description given in volume 19, phagogenesis won't generate an ant until after food is eaten. And when the King references 'that prey' he specifically means the "rare prey"--ones with Nen. He had likely been fed others who could use it as well.

Also, I'm not sure we know enough of Pokkle's personality to say how empathic he was with reference to others. The only thing this argument proves is that the King has some human tendencies surfacing within him.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 22, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what is that
> well
> ignore me



Fucking hell.

And about your point of hisoka being 'destroyed'; I just don't see it like that. As long as he isn't killed, he won't consider himself to have lost, since there is only one outcome to a (serious) fight for Hisoka: death.

If anything, he'll strive even more to regain his nen-powers, steal them back from Kuroro, and try again to finish him off.

But even if you would be right with your 'psychological downfall' of Hisoka, it's still more logical for Toagshi to continue in that case: a 'mental broken' character is easier to rebuilt in a future arc than a DEAD character. (Well, I sincerely hope he won't go into 'reviving' dead people).



Killua said:


> You asked for it NeBy  Yeah, you're fucked now.
> 
> THEORY TIMEZ: Meruem = Pokkuru reborn
> 
> ...




Well, point proven is saying a bit much. 

I always though you had *some* case for saying Mereum has something to do with Pokku, it's just the pokku >>> everything else that is absurd.

You have a point, but it's not an overwhelming one. Your first 3 paragraphs mention some facts, which I largely agree on. I even concur with your appraisal of Togashis' slaughtering of kids.  But, from there, you jump to a conclusion without showing the causal link between them.

Yes, that little boy and girl were eaten, and the boy regained (part of) his memories. But...the queen ATE him first, or at least together with some other animals. It was not like she had already a creature in development, to which she fed the boy to. This, in opposition with the king, who was already in her womb *long before* she ate Pokku. Furthermore, even the memories of the boy came only back, AFTER the queen was dead (canon), as was the case with all others who regained their memories, except Jairo (who even had it sooner).

But if they all had it back at that moment, why didn't the king? Why would his 'memories' only come back months after the queen was dead? And IS there REAL evidence that it are the memory of Pokku? As far as I know, there hasn't been one moment where he remembered something from his earlier life. He got 'humanised', yes, but that was rather due to his confrontation with snotgirl (Togashi devoted a whole chapter on it, after all, and it's clear it was THERE that the character-change of the king started). In fact, I believe that's exactly what he says against Netero, that he discovered some humans are worth to be left alive. That doesn't seem like a 'memory' of Pokku, nor a 'human trait' caused by Pokku, but rather something he mentally evolved into by his own, and due to his dealings with snotgirl.

Thus, looking at the facts alone, and not conjecture, there is no actual prove there is a causal link between eating Pokku and his 'humanisation'...let alone any real indications he has Pokku's memories.

That said, I wouldn't say your theory on this is total bullocks: it IS a possibility. Based on what we've actually seen in the manga, I would give it a 30% chance, currently. It was shown the ants HAVE the strange 'gastrogenetics'-ability (or whatever it was called in hxh), which, indeed, made it possible to mix human genes and animal genes, and it HAS been shown that it's possible to regain their human memories, in some cases.

On the other hand, all what we've seen as yet can as easy (and even more easy) be explained by normal character development. And we've seen *nothing* about any real pokku-memories. And there are quite a few inconsistencies with other examples where ants got their memories back.

In short; a possibility, but as of yet a small one.

That said, Pokku himself was nothing special, and certainly not top-tier. 


Well, you've done an effort, this time.  Not really a huge in-depth post, but about 8 times better then your usual posts! 

Congrats!


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 22, 2008)

What's the point of making it in-depth when I don't have more material?

Don't come crying to me when Meruem starts shooting arrows


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 22, 2008)

> Fucking hell.



well i dont know why you didnt reply may be it was stupid or you talked about it before but i dont remember you talking about hisoka's 'psychological downfall' before



> And about your point of hisoka being 'destroyed'; I just don't see it like that. As long as he isn't killed, he won't consider himself to have lost, since there is only one outcome to a (serious) fight for Hisoka: death



so you mean that when kuroro beats hisoka in a one vs one fight and steal his ability and leaves him a live hisoka wont consider it a loss

i cant see how that is possible

it is possible only during kurapica vs GR (you lose when you die)

lets see it in other way if hisoka beat kuroro and left him on the ground and walked away
that wont consider a win cuz no one died

i even will agree with you more if you said kuroro will kill hisoka but i think most of us agrees that isnt possible cuz of hisoka's importance to the story 
(well you have a reason to think that kuroro has an importance too but not all of us agree to that)



> But even if you would be right with your 'psychological downfall' of Hisoka, it's still more logical for Toagshi to continue in that case: a 'mental broken' character is easier to rebuilt in a future arc than a DEAD character. (Well, I sincerely hope he won't go into 'reviving' dead people).



so what is the point in building hisoka's personality in that way from the start of the series just to destroy it

also i dont agree that it is possible to rebuilt hisoka's personality in a future arc he no longer will be the same (sure to beat every strong oponent he meets) neither the readers will believe or doubt he could even do that

ahh rebuilting his personality to the same will be impossible

usually you make the most sense on this whole forum but i dont agree on what you said this time or even come close to agree


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 22, 2008)

TO ALL YOU PEOPLE WHO SAY KURORO > HISOKA

Can you find me one character in a book/manga/movie/any form of story that is like hisoka? then I will listen to what you have to say




whats so special about kuroro that you cant find in another character?






/end


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 22, 2008)

i think they like kuroro (i like him too) cuz the calm/cool character type has certain appeal to it as itachi

but Hisoka is a unique type of character you cant find

i dont care who is stronger but as a character hisoka is much much superior
you can see togashi's genius work in hisoka

IMO who prefers kuroro's character
prefers the cool/cam character over something unique
i dont see it as something wrong
but for me i will go with this awesome rare type of character


----------



## Toto y Moi (Dec 22, 2008)

This argument is stupid. Are we really arguing over personal opinion? Some people prefer Hisoka, and others prefer Chrollo. They're both great and complex characters. That's all there is to it.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 22, 2008)

> prefers the cool/cam character over something unique
> i dont see it as something wrong







> *for me* i will go with this awesome rare type of character







> They're both great and complex characters.



i agree 

just for the people who dont like hisoka as killua


----------



## Malumultimus (Dec 22, 2008)

NeBy said:


> The one does not exclude the other.
> 
> I somehow doubt you're argumenting I was wrong in saying you were a logical poster, so it must be you're implying that no logical poster would read my posts.
> 
> ...



I just meant that I don't think someone's intelligence has any relationship with whether they read your posts or not. Understand them, sure, but reading them takes time and initiative. I know more often than not, I don't read back in threads and/or only skim through and read the one-liners, because I'm not in the mood for an archive and there's a lot to read even without big posts. :3


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 22, 2008)

i dont read bleach manga

but fuck yeah stark 

i always win


----------



## NeBy (Dec 23, 2008)

Malumultimus said:


> I just meant that I don't think someone's intelligence has any relationship with whether they read your posts or not. Understand them, sure, but reading them takes time and initiative. I know more often than not, I don't read back in threads and/or only skim through and read the one-liners, because I'm not in the mood for an archive and there's a lot to read even without big posts. :3



True, but then again, I didn't say you were a logical poster because you read my posts, but because you made logical posts yourself. 

And that HAS a relationship to it. 

As for hdgsk...etc. : well, of course you're not agreeing! I was just stating what the most likely scenario was. I can't help it your personal opinion makes you belive something else! 

You give more importance to Hisoka because you're a Hisokatard! I don't, and when one gives equal importance to both characters, it's simple to see that a DEAD character gives less opportunities than a 'beaten' character. There is actual little denying in that, it's a fact. It's only because you don't like that fact and like Hisoka more, that you think otherwise.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 23, 2008)

my hisokatardism has nothing to do with it


----------



## krizma (Dec 23, 2008)

LOL Meruem = Pokkuru reborn? That's fucking bullshit. 
Damn you togashi if you actually intended this 
I'm with Neby on this one, the king is different from all the other ants, who are all reborn humans or animals. 
I do think that the king looks very human (unlike the queen) because even the queen has some human blood in her (didn't she mention something like that?). Well, I hope it will all be revealed after this arc (in a few decades).


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 23, 2008)

killua is a filler member


----------



## Pitou (Dec 23, 2008)

nyah 
both, hisoka and kuroro are not compareable with any other character
I like both but i think kuroro is stronger

skill hunter


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 23, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> TO ALL YOU PEOPLE WHO SAY KURORO > HISOKA
> 
> Can you find me one character in a book/manga/movie/any form of story that is like hisoka? then I will listen to what you have to say
> 
> ...



Would probably be slightly more convincing if you didn't have a Kuroro set..

They're both great characters.  Hisoka is bizarre and unique while Kuroro brings a certain kind of philosophy and stoicism that you can't help but love.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 23, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Would probably be slightly more convincing if you didn't have a Kuroro set..
> 
> They're both great characters.  Hisoka is bizarre and unique while Kuroro brings a certain kind of philosophy and stoicism that you can't help but love.



just because I say Hisoka is better, doesnt mean I dont like Kuroro! Sets are temperoray where as my name is constant!


----------



## Freija (Dec 23, 2008)

Is it constant? And here I thought NF had a namechange function.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 23, 2008)

Its just your post acted like he's a generic bishie when you and I both know he's a pretty damn interesting character himself.

Edit- The dick makes a valid point


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 23, 2008)

hisoka,king and kuroro ftw


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 23, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> Is it constant? And here I thought NF had a namechange function.



yes but not for me =p This name is keeper



The Faint Smile said:


> Its just your post acted like he's a generic bishie when you and I both know he's a pretty damn interesting character himself.
> 
> Edit- The dick makes a valid point



makes who a generic bishie? Kuroro? no I was just saying his characteristics are no where as unique and original as Hisoka thats all, not that he is bad!


----------



## Freija (Dec 23, 2008)

Kuroro has a depth to his character that Hisoka doesn't, but Hisoka is definitely the most unique of the two.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 23, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> Kuroro has a depth to his character that Hisoka doesn't, but Hisoka is definitely the most unique of the two.



Do               agree!


----------



## NeBy (Dec 23, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> my hisokatardism has nothing to do with it



It has everything to do with it! 

If you would value consistency more than Hisoka, you would acknowledge it makes more sense for Togashi to not let Hisoka win straightaway in the next arc, but first let Kuroro deal with Kurapica.

Hence, IF he let them fight beforehand, Hisoka can't win.

Most likely scenario: Hisoka whines and turns sour when he sees Kuroro burdened with a huge nen-beast. Kuroro and GR (and maybe even Hisoka) help to deal with Kurapica, kurapica dies, Hisoka  and Kuroro fight.

At that moment, everything is possible, though, as said earlier, based on what we currently have seen, Kuroro should still win. I think Hisoka needs to gain some extra clout or a new hatsu, or something, to be able to win in a realistic way.

But anyway, it won't happen until AFTER Kurapica.




Freija the Dick said:


> Kuroro has a depth to his character that Hisoka doesn't, but Hisoka is definitely the most unique of the two.



I concur. 


BTW, isn't that the latest slut from Bleach in your sigpic? Looks yummie.



krizma said:


> LOL Meruem = Pokkuru reborn? That's fucking bullshit.
> Damn you togashi if you actually intended this
> *I'm with Neby on this one*, the king is different from all the other ants, who are all reborn humans or animals.
> I do think that the king looks very human (unlike the queen) because even the queen has some human blood in her (didn't she mention something like that?). Well, I hope it will all be revealed after this arc (in a few decades).



As are all rational and logical minded posters.


----------



## Freija (Dec 23, 2008)

She's like 80% of the reason I still read Bleach.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 23, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> She's like 80% of the reason I still read Bleach.



Her 'other' self is a bit less yummie, though! 

Speaking hypothetically, it would be dangerous to get intimate with her , though; imagine you're in the middle of fucking her and 'shwooos!" she turns into her little toddler-self. One could be put in jail, then!  

What's the other 20%?


----------



## Danchou (Dec 23, 2008)

Halibel > Nell. 

We've got too little hot girls in HxH. Even if I don't like pairings and whatever, I still doesn't hurt to have some eye candy once in a while.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 23, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Halibel > Nell.
> 
> We've got too little hot girls in HxH. Even if I don't like pairings and whatever, I still doesn't hurt to have some eye candy once in a while.



Machi's there, but someone who's actively in the story would be good. And Halibel > Nel is the truth


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 23, 2008)

There are plenty of girls...Kurapica, Nefelpitou, Karuto, Illumi etc.

Really just the two GR girls


----------



## Freija (Dec 23, 2008)

You have me laughing hard


----------



## NeBy (Dec 23, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Halibel > Nell.
> 
> We've got too little hot girls in HxH. Even if I don't like pairings and whatever, I still doesn't hurt to have some eye candy once in a while.



Well, one always has Pitou! :xzaru


----------



## Danchou (Dec 23, 2008)

Traps don't count. 

Even if they're as hot as Nef.

Then there's still Palm, but there's always the image of her normal form.


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 23, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Halibel > Nell.
> 
> We've got too little hot girls in HxH. Even if I don't like pairings and whatever, I still doesn't hurt to have some eye candy once in a while.



Shizuki is more than enough. 



pek


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 23, 2008)

That picture is amazing.

I demand the author, links, and more pictures!


----------



## Proxy (Dec 23, 2008)

Kizaru said:


> Shizuki is more than enough.
> 
> 
> 
> pek



That's my wallpaper


----------



## Danchou (Dec 23, 2008)

PS: Machi >= Shizuku


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 23, 2008)

Proxy said:


> That's my wallpaper



I TOOK IT FROM YOUR PC. 



> That picture is amazing.
> 
> I demand the author, links, and more pictures!



The author goes by the name of Miche, thats all I know.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 23, 2008)

Machi is the only good looking chick in HxH, the rest is shemales.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 23, 2008)

Random thought before I hop off. How far do you think Gon  is from finding Ging?

I mean, Gon's supposed to fight someone who Netero thought was stronger than him and Killua has a hightier technique like Kanmura Surely they must have reached Kaito's level after this fight and can thus find him like he did.


----------



## Teach (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't really know where things will go when this bug arc is over.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 23, 2008)

are you kidding 

hisoka has more depth than kuroro that is for sure

isnt depth mean the Sociology and how the writer explain the mind of a character

hisoka is much well developed in that part

kuroro doesnt have much of that except the awesome part in the car when they talked about how he excepted death

hisoka on the other hand togashi have been working on his character from the start

i agree,that kuroro showed mre fighting potential but in no way he had more depth


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 23, 2008)

we saw kuroro's strenght and intelligence
sure he has depth to him 

but what exactly makes you say he has more depth

however hisoka
1-togashi showed us his mind during his fight with gon how during their fight (who gon was beating him)he was sooooooo calm to the level he was able to put the cards on top of each other
2-how he gets excited form gon's eyes ,mouth and expression in other words he was explaining how he views things in a sexual way
3-after he finished bathing how he isnt interested in the the past and by tomorow he will forget even the face of kastro shows you how he thinks of himself as god that all what we are seeing isnt even important to remember for the next day
4-plus all togashi showed us different aspect of his character through out the series
5-and how the way he acts is perfectly explained
6-togashi even go as far as the show us his sexuality(oh come on how is kuroro has more depth)

and really much more but my english wont help me explain some complicated parts

kuroro showed more fighting potential yes
more depth hell no

i am starting to feel that some people need to read some parts again 

or be free to explain it to me

i think i will make a thread about it on next gear  

anyway for me the best depth is one of three hisoka,kurapica and the king
i can accept anyone of those three
but i think kuroro as a character depth is lesser than those


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 23, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> I don't really know where things will go when this bug arc is over.


Back to how it used to be i hope, these bugs came out of fuckin nowhere and i i hope they go back there again.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 23, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i didnt talk about screentime *at all* oh come on NeBy
> i was talking about character depth
> 
> 
> ...



With 'screentime' (note the parenthesis) I meant the longer time of 'fleshing out' the character (of Hisoka) by Togashi, that you alluded at. You shouldn't always translate and interpret what people say literally! 

You'll have to ask the original poster to be sure, but I strongly suspect he meant exactly what I said; that Kuroro is 'deeper' in a contemplative sense.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 23, 2008)

> With 'screentime' (note the parenthesis) I meant the longer time of 'fleshing out' the character (of Hisoka) by Togashi, that you alluded at. You shouldn't always translate and interpret what people say literally



well i was talking about his character so i will have to bring points from all over the series
so
i didnt see the point in saying that 

what you said means that you agree with me if we took the meaning you just said fleshing out the character add to the depth
so as you saw i was talking about the depth so when you said that it means you agree with me
however when you said at that the start i misunderstood i had only one condition is to to take the literall meaning

i think you can see  why i was confused


----------



## NeBy (Dec 23, 2008)

krizma said:


> maxmanga.com has the first 2 chapters. I don't think you'll find any more than that though, its rather a light novel or something.





I really liked that anime, but I thought they only made 12 episodes of it, while there was maybe dozens of extra chapters in the manga (like with Claymore). When pondering about it; sometimes, one anime is difficult to compare to another - and I'm not even talking about that 'Kaze to Ki no Uta' I stumbled upon at dattebayo, thinking it was shounen . I like ghost in a shell, for instance, but that is a totally different genre than hxh (or even Death note, which I liked too), so I find it difficult to really compare. With others, it's more of the 'same-ish' genre and thus more comparable, and BBB is one of my favourites, together with hxh (of course), FMA, and 12 kingdoms, and a few others.

Then you have those that have some elements of it, but another take on it; the 'intelligent/complex anime' (often mixed with a good portion of weirdness)... Noein and Rahxephon come to mind, which I am pretty fond of too.


Anyway, I'm digressing, but that's what happens when hxh is on hiatus.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 23, 2008)

i dont know if you tried the one i recommanded befrore or not
but
anyway try Seirei no Moribito or baccono

i think 100% you will adore them

maybe Shiguru was weird for your taste


----------



## NeBy (Dec 23, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> well i was talking about his character so i will have to bring points from all over the series
> so
> i didnt see the point in saying that
> 
> ...



Sometimes, I get a bit confused by your posts too  ! Some interpunction might help, you know! 

I think both characters have been 'fleshed out' reasonably good, but I agree Hisoka a bit more and better, for the simple reason he got more exposure as a character in hxh.

But, as said, I don't think the parent poster was alluding at that. Hisoka's inner drives are rather superficial and instinctive, while Kuroro is exactly the opposite; pensative and contemplating.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> i dont know if you tried the one i recommanded befrore or not
> but
> anyway try Seirei no Moribito or baccono
> 
> ...



Actually, I didn't try Shiguru yet; I figgered it was much like Blade of the immortal, and I didn't come around to watching it yet.

But I'll give them all a try.

Edit: if I can find them!!   I searched on my main 3 sites, and none of them had any anime or manga of Seirei no Moribito-thingy!


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 24, 2008)

X-mas bump!


----------



## NeBy (Dec 24, 2008)

Hmm...just finished reading 'Sand Chronicles'-manga (as far as I've found chapters). Maybe I'm a bit in an emotional mood these days, because it's clearly shojo, and that's usually not my thing, but I somehow got moved by it. There were some real tearjerker-scenes, in there.

That said, I was kinda sad, when I had finished it. I guess I'm getting at an age, as is said in the manga, where one starts to think back at ones' youth, and not rush forward to the future, as when one always does when being young.

Meh. I sound like an old fart, that way.  I'm still not Old Geezers' age, after all! 

I'm just...I don't know. I get some moods of melancholy, now and then.

ah, well...

Anyway; happy x-mass everyone!


----------



## Danchou (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah, Merry Christmas to y'all!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas guys, nice sig Reckoner.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 24, 2008)

yeah merry christmas to the best thread ever and its awesome people


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 24, 2008)

Just back from work ... have four days of holidays ahead  

Merry Christmas to you guys too <3


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2008)

Shankkkss!!!!! You sexy love muffin, how's life treating you man? Must be busy Im guessing with work and stuff...pek


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 24, 2008)

I hate christmas but yeah merry christmas and all to you guys too


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm good you guys <3 ... thanks for asking 

Life's alright ... I'm having to conform to the irl life over here which has been a good challenge 

Work's good too ... mostly because I've been slacking off 

Edit: 

We are on page 1100 now :amazed


----------



## Toto y Moi (Dec 24, 2008)

NeBy said:


> As for Gon and Killua, it doesn't make sense, indeed, to send both boys to Pitou. No chance in hell they could beat her. That said, I think it was only meant to gain some time so Netero could take away the King to that place, without being disturbed by the guards. Of course, I wonder what he would have done if the King hadn't co-operated? Used the help of Zeno to 'kidnap' the king? Don't know if that would have succeeded...


The thing is, Netero was doing this without knowing the full power of the Royal Guards. Remember that prior to the break in, the only people who had ever felt the aura of a Royal Guard _were_ Gon and Killua (and Knov, who saw Pouf's aura). The pair specifically wanted to take down Pitou and it didn't matter which group chose to fight each guard--so long as they could hold them off in time.

Netero didn't realize how powerful the ants were until he felt Pitou's aura in chapter 268--wherein both him and Zeno realized that they had severely underestimated their enemy.

Also, yeah. Zeno's job _was_ to separate Netero and the King from the Royal Guards, which is why Netero invested so much money in his aid. He had originally assumed that it would be difficult, and Zeno had been prepared for that outcome. If you'll recall, they were both surprised at how the King desired the same. Netero commented how he thought the first move had been stolen from him.



NeBy said:


> And whil Gon has some raw power-improvements, and Killua a cool but short-lived kanmaru, I doubt they're at the level of Kaito yet. If one remembers the fight with Knuckle and Shoot, they were actually a bit less (they both lost, after all). Ofcourse, Killua didn't use his kanmaru then, and Gon maybe not his full power. But even taking the boys are equal now, that still leaves them behind Morau and co. Thus, if one takes Kaito to be about the same level as Morau, the boys still come short to have that kind of level.


Gon and Killua aren't nearly the same strength as Kite used to be. Isn't it interesting, though, that Neferpitou himself crippled himself the same way Kite was in their battle? The Extermination Team had a conversation about how a class A fighter can lose to a class E fighter if the former is on his worst day and the latter on his best. That's what the basis of this battle is. However, seemingly the only ones currently hindered are Pitou and Morel. Youpi, Knuckle, and Shoot were the ones who were on better days than normal, yet still no Royal Guard was able to be defeated.

I don't know if Gon or Killua will be the ones to kill Pitou--right now, I don't think they will be. There's a lot to be learned in this arc, and it all depends on what direction the story is headed.


----------



## Teach (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey Shanks 

How's your left arm doing?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 24, 2008)

blackbeard


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 24, 2008)

This is the day Pokkuru was born.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 24, 2008)

................


----------



## Teach (Dec 24, 2008)

Killua said:


> This is the day Pokkuru was born.



Yea Jesus was born around september anyway.


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas fellow Hisoka fans. 

Kuroro fans too I guess.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 24, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> Yea Jesus was born around september anyway.



Who gives a shit about Jesus? He just took this day because Christianity is heavily based off Pokkuruism.


----------



## Teach (Dec 24, 2008)

Kizaru said:


> Merry Christmas fellow Hisoka fans.
> 
> Kuroro fans too I guess.



How can you not like Kuroro. The part where he had no nen and head to east was fucking brilliant.


----------



## Iris (Dec 24, 2008)

Killua said:


> This is the day Pokkuru was born.



And also the day he became ant shit 

Merry x-mas everyone


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh god, I know Togashi is screwing us over but we could try having some decent discussion

Okay I got one, what the deal with Yuppi being blue?


----------



## Teach (Dec 25, 2008)

Wat                      .


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 26, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Okay I got one, what the deal with Yuppi being blue?


Togashi is obviously colorblind.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 27, 2008)

Hisoka deeper than Kuroro? I laugh, I laugh. :risu Only the King can rival him in the personality department, but he doesn't really count since he's a bloody reptile. 


Anyway, just a short intermission:


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 27, 2008)

^ 
Nice fanart lol. 

Decent discussion eh .... 

   

I got nothing ...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

hisoka is supposed to be light righ and kuroro is L
well
we all know that light win


----------



## NeBy (Dec 27, 2008)

Lately, not much is being said, here. And the little being said isn't very interesting. 

Ah well...I'll check if there's a new Bakuman out yet.


----------



## Teach (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh my


----------



## NeBy (Dec 27, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> Oh my






Anywayz, no new Bakuman, no new Claymore, no new Vampire Knight, no new Toaru Majutsu no Index, no new.... 

Just an (anime) episode of Naruto I didn't see yet, for the rest it's all quiet on the manga-front.


----------



## Teach (Dec 27, 2008)

Bitch please, watch OP.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 27, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> Bitch please, watch OP.



 there is no need to put please =D


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

oh by the way

did anyone in the world other than me thought that OP was a dark fantasy and had nightmares about it 

and dont ask me how the fuck did that happen 

i felt that way when i was marathoning it 

berserk didnt scare me


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 27, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> oh by the way
> 
> did anyone in the world other than me thought that OP was a dark fantasy and had nightmares about it
> 
> ...


how the hell?

OP is like the most go happy manga ever, no one even dies in it 

how old were you when you were marathoning it? and how many eps/chapters a day? <-- That might be the reason


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

the problem i was 18 or 19 i think and nothing ....nothing at all scares me 

but for some reason for some reason the part with luffy smiling when he was going to be killed scared the living shit out of me

i had a nightmare that day 

i think i used to watch 7 or more episode per day
one of the best days ever


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 27, 2008)

lols thats just wierd  7 eps is nothing I used to watch around 15 and I didnt get any thing like that


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

h3h3h3 got the 22000 

watch out for blackbeard he reaches the top quietly


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> lols thats just wierd  7 eps is nothing I used to watch around 15 and I didnt get any thing like that




what hooked you
for me it was the walk to arlong park


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 27, 2008)

The whole story, I had already just marathoned through the manga and I was watching the anime for the heck of it XD


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 27, 2008)

The OP anime sucks.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

you dont watch it anymore 
shut up 


did you watch TB anime


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 27, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you dont watch it anymore
> shut up
> 
> 
> did you watch TB anime



nope I cant be bothered with the anime


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 27, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you dont watch it anymore


For a reason.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

both of you 

OP anime *right now* has amazing animation

ahhh watch ep 377 much much better than its chapter


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> For a reason.




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiUeolATB5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Teach (Dec 27, 2008)

KloWn you svenska gay stop loving Naruto so hard 

OP section is mine already, HxH will be next LoL.

ZEHAHAHAHAA


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

i like naruto anime 

but more for the openings and epic episodes from time to time


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 27, 2008)

well its not that I cant be bothered with OP anime, I cant be bothered with any anime 

I only read manga and thats from time to time, anime it has to be a short series like Trigun or Kaiba ...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

what about if there is a new HxH it will be long


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 27, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what about if there is a new HxH it will be long



HxH is on a whole other level, never consider it as a general manga/anime


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 27, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> KloWn you svenska gay stop loving Naruto so hard


 **


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2008)

HxH is the only manga adaptation anime I would bother with, the rest I hate. OP is too draggy and well naruto is too fillery (if thats a a real world) and Bleach well that just sucks. 

And someone tell me some awesome manga to read, Im so bored, everything I've read recently has been so mediocre


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

but togashi has to show hisoka
how many years passes without him 
when the day when he appears again comes

i will run naked in the streets


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> HxH is the only manga adaptation anime I would bother with, the rest I hate. OP is too draggy and well naruto is too fillery (if thats a a real world) and Bleach well that just sucks.
> 
> And someone tell me some awesome manga to read, Im so bored, everything I've read recently has been so mediocre



watch one of this anime 

1-Serei No Moribito 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waSwndpzFSU[/YOUTUBE]
2-baccono
3-Shigurui

three masterpieces


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 27, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> HxH is the only manga adaptation anime I would bother with, the rest I hate. OP is too draggy and well naruto is too fillery (if thats a a real world) and Bleach well that just sucks.
> 
> And someone tell me some awesome manga to read, Im so bored, everything I've read recently has been so mediocre



you tried Vinland Saga? Its good 

also watch Detroit Metal City


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

> also watch Detroit Metal City



good you reminded me to watch the rest of the anime

fuck


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 27, 2008)

The only anime REALLY worth watching is Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann. Whoever says otherwise has a void opinion, because I'm right.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

i know people who dont like it
however
i think it was really good but not the best


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 27, 2008)

Killua said:


> The only anime REALLY worth watching is Hellsing OVA. Whoever says otherwise has a void opinion, because I'm right.


Fix'd. **


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 27, 2008)

Killua said:


> The only anime REALLY worth watching is Black Lagoon. Whoever says otherwise has a void opinion, because I'm right.



Fixed. Also what KloWn said.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

i still didnt watch the last ova for hellsing

the first 4 are good 
however there is no amazingly animated part but sure good animation

but i am sure the last one will be mindblowing cuz it is animated by madhouse

however from what i have seen (only the anime) ,the story it self is nothing to talk about

that being said it is good but no where near my favourite


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

for example
soul eater might not be better animated than Hellsing
however it has an animator called yutaka nakamura working on it
any part he animates >>>>>>>> hellsing animation

also HxH had big names working on it


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 27, 2008)

I did not like Soul Eater's animation one bit, I thought the manga was a lot better


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

i am talking about what was animated by yutaka
and he is known to be the best(certain scenes very few)and as i know you dont watch SE so i think you wont know them

but SE animation is good  

manga art is really bad


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 27, 2008)

Klown and Black Leg Sanji are wrong


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

Killua said:


> Klown and Black Leg Sanji are wrong



i agree with killus on that


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i still didnt watch the last ova for hellsing
> 
> the first 4 are good
> however there is no amazingly animated part but sure good animation
> ...



le sigh, Hellsing's got an amazing depth in plot, great characters and great themes. The Anime is junk compared to the manga  but the OVA fixes all of that.

and the OVA had some mindblowing animation too. The Valentine brothers were awesome, and the animators weren't morbid when it came to putting the manga panels on animation.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 27, 2008)

If you are talking about the graphics point of view I would say Bones brings the best animation and whoever did Kaiba (cant remember their names), the angles they worked on and the swiftness in the movements are just amazing and you dont get to see that on a regular anime cause it takes too much work


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 27, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i still didnt watch the last ova for hellsing
> 
> the first 4 are good
> however there is no amazingly animated part but sure good animation
> ...





Killua said:


> Klown and Black Leg Sanji are wrong





hgfdsahjkl said:


> i agree with killus on that


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 27, 2008)

It's called difference in opinion I believe


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 27, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> *I did not like Soul Eater's animation one bit*, I thought the manga was a lot better



I dont know you anymore


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 27, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> I dont know you anymore



sorry do I know you?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 27, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> It's called difference in opinion I believe



No. He's wrong and I'm right. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 27, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> sorry do I know you?



Robin-chan has forgotten about me already


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 27, 2008)

Killua said:


> No. He's wrong and I'm right. That's all there is to it.



why so one-sided? 



Black Leg Sanji said:


> Robin-chan has forgotten about me already



lols checked ur cp? =p


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 27, 2008)

Because TTGL is superior.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 27, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> lols checked ur cp? =p



 **


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 27, 2008)

Killua said:


> Because TTGL is superior.



one-sided             .


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 27, 2008)

TTGL is overrated and Kamina likes little boys.


Fact


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 27, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> TTGL is overhyped and *Kamina likes little boys*.
> 
> 
> Fact



and that makes him a better person


----------



## NeBy (Dec 27, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> TTGL is overrated and Kamina* likes little boys*.
> 
> 
> Fact



So does Hisoka.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 27, 2008)

NeBy said:


> So does Hisoka.



and so does Feitan


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

i love those pic you post
i was waiting for one 

Kaiba was done by madhouse


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 27, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Kaiba was done by madhouse



well then they are good


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

one of my favourite studios 

great they are doing Hellsing now


----------



## Teach (Dec 27, 2008)

Random statement: I don't like Kuroro's Aizen hairstyle. 

Hey NeBy and BLS are you two buddies?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 27, 2008)

**


----------



## Teach (Dec 27, 2008)

:ho


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

> Random statement: I don't like Kuroro's Aizen hairstyle



which one 
i like both but danchou mode is super badass

and what is wrong with aizen anyway


----------



## Teach (Dec 27, 2008)

When his hair is down. i dunno lol

Nothing really, but I don't like it on Kuroro's head.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 27, 2008)

I dont like it when his hair is up lol XD


----------



## Danchou (Dec 27, 2008)

More proof straight from the manga that Kuroro is the strongest!




Kuroro > Niggu (Ging) > all

100% truth, canon and win


----------



## Teach (Dec 27, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I dont like it when his hair is up lol XD



Me neither


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 27, 2008)

*ignores Reckoner's post*

yeah h3h3h3 totally agree


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

however hisoka looks great any how

Reckoner you must know you never win
who did you expected to be no.1 espada 

i said stark from the start


----------



## Danchou (Dec 27, 2008)

You don't want to admit the win and truth that is Kuroro. Especially when it's proven with facts.

Typical of supporters of a certain character. 

Damn, I'm starting to sound like Killua. Except this is true.

I was about 50/50 for Stark as no. 1. But it was anyone's guess there. Still awesome since I like Stark.


----------



## Teach (Dec 27, 2008)

Netero, Kuroro, Hisoka and the King in the same room would be cool.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

> Damn, I'm starting to sound like Killua



exactly 



> Except this is true



makes you more killua


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

best villians
1-hisoka
2-king
3-kuroro

however kuroro is only one who lost


----------



## Teach (Dec 27, 2008)

I thought it was Stark at first but then Kubo makes Barragan order them around


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

stark baby ftw


----------



## Danchou (Dec 27, 2008)

Well we know the Espada are going to bite it anyway in the next few chapters. That's one of the things I like about HxH. The good guys don't always win. Even in the latest arc we've got the whole Yupi invasion squad thing.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

i dont read bleach 

 i wanted ulq to be no.1 

but i think aizen will win this time


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

> got the whole Yupi invasion squad thing



some hated on that


----------



## Danchou (Dec 27, 2008)

I can understand where they're coming from, but I can appreciate unpredictable stuff like that.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

it was one of the HxH best twists 
but well

i can understand too


----------



## NeBy (Dec 27, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> Random statement: I don't like Kuroro's Aizen hairstyle.
> 
> Hey NeBy and BLS are you two buddies?



Yeah, we've known eachother from the time we were in the same kindergarten. not



Reckoner said:


> Well we know the Espada are going to bite it anyway in the next few chapters. That's one of the things I like about HxH. The good guys don't always win. Even in the latest arc we've got the whole Yupi invasion squad thing.



What he said. 



Reckoner said:


> I can understand where they're coming from, but I can appreciate unpredictable stuff like that.



What he said.   (again, yes)


BTW, nice find about Kuroro being strongest; it's canon, now.


----------



## Teach (Dec 27, 2008)

Kuroro is abit stronger than Zeno. Zeno said Netero is on another lvl. So it's Netero or Ging :xzaru


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

@NeBy deep down you r a kurorotard


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> Kuroro is abit stronger than Zeno. Zeno said Netero is on another lvl. So it's Netero or Ging :xzaru



no one knows about hisoka's strenght


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 27, 2008)

Neby...

does that mean...

you're norwegian?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

Neby didnt start screaming i amnt a kurorotard


----------



## Teach (Dec 27, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> no one knows about hisoka's strenght



Yep that's why I didn't list him


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

I thought so too 

and it is next month when HNI start again


----------



## Valky (Dec 28, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I thought so too
> 
> and it is next month when HNI start again



Really? How do you know?

Any confirmation?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 28, 2008)

yes it is  confirmed
as i remember it will be 6 jan


----------



## Valky (Dec 28, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yes it is  confirmed
> as i remember it will be 6 jan



Wew, thank god the break doesn't take too long.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 28, 2008)

What's HNI?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 28, 2008)

Hajime no Ippo


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 28, 2008)

Valky said:


> Wew, thank god the break doesn't take too long.



i mean the anime  

sorry i

it seems that the manga is on a break


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2008)

Doesn't FMA begin soon too?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 28, 2008)

April ...................


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 29, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Doesn't FMA begin soon too?



I thought that's already started XD


----------



## NeBy (Dec 29, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> @NeBy deep down you r a kurorotard



Not at all. I'm completely objective. 

Btw, started watching Shigurui; seems pretty decent. A bit over-the-top now and then (if one takes it as being realistic), but it seems interesting. The graphics/colors/shadow is very good, also; it gives it a special 'atmosphere'.

It's bloody, but not as much as what I expected. Or maybe that's just because I watched 'City of God' yesterday, and am now immune to any form of violence and gore.  

I'm not sure if it's going to be one of my favourites, but then again, I only watched two episodes, as of yet. But I like it. One of your other recommandations I watched two episodes too, but I wasn't really fond of it, so I'll keep that for later, and see if it improves. And your last one (forgot the name, but you gave a youtube on it in this thread), I didn't manage to watch it, but going at what I saw of your youtube-example, I think I might like it too.

Anyway, I'll first continue with Shigurui. 



Killua said:


> Neby...
> 
> does that mean...
> 
> you're norwegian?



   



Hisoka said:


> I thought that's already started XD



What's that? hxh? 

Seriously, though; does anyone know when hxh starts up again? I mean, it's presumed to be in march I heard, but is that hearsay, expectation because it was like this last time, or is it actually official (or did Togashi gave hints to that)?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 29, 2008)

I was rewatching Baccano

seriously guys you shouldnt miss this one ,pure win


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 29, 2008)

@Neby

both baccono and Shigurui starts slowly
they will grow on you


----------



## krizma (Dec 29, 2008)

hxh WILL continue in march or else I'll kill togashi


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 29, 2008)

togashi should stop those breaks seriously


----------



## Proxy (Dec 29, 2008)

Saw Baccano! It was great. Wanted it to continue.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 29, 2008)

there are 3 episodes after the TV series did you see them


----------



## Proxy (Dec 29, 2008)

14-16? With Grahm?

Yeah, I saw it. It was really good.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 30, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> hisoka is supposed to be light righ and kuroro is L
> well
> we all know that light win



I knew you were going to say that.  Well, both of them died in the end but Light's death it 10000x more pathetic. Let's not even talk about the movie. 



Reckoner said:


> More proof straight from the manga that Kuroro is the strongest!
> 
> ......
> 
> ...



Quoted for truth, canon and win. Don't you ever forget. Everyone should make this their signature.

Kuroro > Ging > the rest > Hisoka >>> Pokkuru. FACT.



krizma said:


> hxh WILL continue in march or else I'll kill togashi



I bet Pokkuru that it'll be back on January. 


Btw, I started with Berserk and it is seriously made of awesome.  Kuroro and Griffith are made of the same stuff. (Still in volume 9, so no spoilers)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 30, 2008)

chikky

you need to reread

and please dont put the likes of kuroro on the same level as Griffith
however hisoka is thier god


----------



## Danchou (Dec 30, 2008)

I like how the poll is still here even when it's relevance was lost ages ago.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 30, 2008)

actuallly it still is active


----------



## Danchou (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, you can still vote, but there is no new thread anymore.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 30, 2008)

what if a mod came and find that keep the new thread in the lead
will he close this one


@reckoner
why do you have 3000+ post
you post in other threads


----------



## Danchou (Dec 30, 2008)

Nah, I don't think so. That thread was pretty much a rehash from past discussion. It wasn't really popular either, since most people read this thread instead. It's pretty much dead now. That's why it's sort of strange that the poll is still here.

Yeah, I post in the OBD a lot. That's where a lot of my posts come nowadays. Especially when some matchups involve HxH. I think I've spotted you sometimes there. 
And I go to the Konoha plaza, Music Department, the BH, etc. It's only recently that I've started posting a lot.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 30, 2008)

i posted once or twice in OBD
i dont know i dont like the idea,every manga has its power level
but it has its won subforum so i guess it is popular

as for BH,mattaru is usually there


----------



## Danchou (Dec 30, 2008)

Where do you post then? 'Only' half your posts are from this thread.

I just noticed I'm now the 12th biggest poster in this thread. I'm slowly starting to approach the top 10. :amazed Sadly some of those posts are a bit offtopic, so I'll try to keep it on topic from now on. soz /halfhearted


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 30, 2008)

> Sadly some of those posts are a bit offtopic,



and fail and you know why 
mine made of win hisoka > kuroro



> Where do you post then? 'Only' half your posts are from this thread



i post in anime/manga threads also konoha tv but i no longer post in konoha tv that much


----------



## NeBy (Dec 30, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Nah, I don't think so. That thread was pretty much a rehash from past discussion. It wasn't really popular either, since most people read this thread instead. It's pretty much dead now. That's why it's sort of strange that the poll is still here.
> 
> Yeah, I post in the OBD a lot. That's where a lot of my posts come nowadays. Especially when some matchups involve HxH. I think I've spotted you sometimes there.
> And I go to the Konoha plaza, Music Department, the BH, etc. It's only recently that I've started posting a lot.






> i post in anime/manga threads also konoha tv but i no longer post in konoha tv that much




Traitors, you all!! 


At least I'm a hxh purist! 
when posting


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 30, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> there are 3 episodes after the TV series did you see them



There are new Baccano episodes? You have a link by any chance?

Oh and HunterxHunter rocks blahblah..


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 30, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> there are 3 episodes after the TV series did you see them





I didnt know this, now i might have to check if its like this with my other animes too


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 30, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> and please dont put the likes of kuroro on the same level as Griffith
> however hisoka is thier god



Griffith's Hisoka and Kuroro's god is what i think you meant to say


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 30, 2008)

Griffith


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 30, 2008)

hisoka >all 
no one got nothing on him
berserkhawk z will join the game or what
well now i know how to get you post here 

Griffith on the same level as kuroro both are legends
hisoka is another story 



The Faint Smile said:


> There are new Baccano episodes? You have a link by any chance?
> 
> Oh and HunterxHunter rocks blahblah..



see Mew♥ i think they got them in high quality

if not  have them in rmvb but really good quality under name of Baccano! OVA

and tell NeBy how good it is


----------



## Danchou (Dec 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Griffith_ 



has become Gary Stu'd. 

Though, I think Miura is setting for a big epic showdown in which he betrays the (neo) band of the Hawk and following again.

Then Gutts comes to save the day with f'n epic win. Only he needs a serious upgrade. Berserk has the biggest powerdifference in protagonist and antagonist that I can think of atm.


Ontopic: HxH is awesome.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah gutts is a dead meat 

but miura will never finish his manga


----------



## Danchou (Dec 30, 2008)

Neither will Togashi.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah but kuroro will die


----------



## Danchou (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, by Kurapica's hands. Kuroro > Ging > all. It's 100% proved canon. 

Well, I've had my fix of internets for the day. I'm off to watch tv or something. C'yall.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 30, 2008)

i love how you always run 
atleast you know kuroro is gonna die,hisoka will live forever

cya man


----------



## NeBy (Dec 30, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> hisoka >all
> no one got nothing on him
> berserkhawk z will join the game or what
> well now i know how to get you post here
> ...



lol, yeah, I'm not convinced that Baccano is my thing (ermm...that's the one with the episode where they they are putting a whole bunch of domino-stones on the ground, but then it gets screwed up, right?).

I liked shigurui though. I still think it's sometimes a bit over the top for a rather seinen-realistic anime, but...it's good. I don't mind the violence and gore; it wasn't a gore/sex-fest like Goru/hentai-anime, after all. It was pretty well dosed, even if, there too, sometimes a bit over the top. 

In general, I think the anime was above average, and in specific, it deserves a grand price for mood setting. The mangaka really did a great job with his subdued colors and shadows (and contrasting summer-sun); the dark mood was excellently outlined, that way.

But say, isn't there a shigurui 13 episode? I was kinda expecting it, seen the fact the end match between the two major opponents still have to have its conclusion...but I don't seem to find it...?

Or maybe that the artists' way of ending it?

I think maybe I'll check on that third one now...what was the name, again?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 30, 2008)

ah shigurui has a manga but i didnt look for it 
anime covered the life of only 2 fighters of the first match i think there is another 10 matches or something
someone who read the manga told me who won but i dont remember 

the blind guy was my favourite

try to watch more episodes of baccono 

the third one is called Seirei no Moribito or Guardian of the Sacred Spirit



> episode where they they are putting a whole bunch of domino-stones on the ground, but then it gets screwed up, right?).



but that was like the last episode or something
or are you watching the wrong anime 

it is the one with everyone in a train


----------



## NeBy (Dec 30, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ah shigurui has a manga but i didnt look for it
> anime covered the life of only 2 fighters of the first match i think there is another 10 matches or something
> someone who read the manga told me who won but i dont remember
> 
> ...



Ooo-oh! I just watched the first episode of seirei, but even now I know: that's totally my genre! Me like!  

Coolio! I'm gonna enjoy myself this evening by watching it! Thnks for the tip!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 30, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Griffith


Griffith 


hgfdsahjkl said:


> hisoka >all
> no one got nothing on him
> berserkhawk z will join the game or what
> well now i know how to get you post here


I'm suprised you hadn't figured it out already:amazed

You don't need no sacrifices or crimson behelit to summon me



hgfdsahjkl said:


> Griffith on the same level as kuroro both are legends
> hisoka is another story


Griffith>Hisoka, Kuroro


Reckoner said:


> *Spoiler*: _Griffith_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sadly it's true Griffith has become a bit of a Gary Stu 

On topic Togashi write more chapters


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i love how you always run
> atleast you know kuroro is gonna die,hisoka will live forever


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 31, 2008)

News Arrived Today:

Hisoka IS STILL the best

Togashi IS STILL a lazy bastard

Pokkuru WILL rock your world


//end


*let the mayhem begin *


----------



## NeBy (Dec 31, 2008)

Just finished watching Seirei. As I suspected even after only one episode: I freakin loved it. It reminded me much of 12 kingdoms, another favourite of mine. It was a good mix of a fantasy and samurai-edo-age-ish elements, it had good elements of shojo (some quite good character development, relation/emo stuff) and some nice fights (assassins, spear-fights). And while now and then I thought it went a bit slow in some scenes, others (like the one with the guys betting with throwing coins) were superb, even when not directly related to the story. It reminded me a bit about the whole chapters Togashi devoted to the Go-like game with snotgirl. I adore it when an author/mangaka takes elaborate time on story-unimportant 'side'-things, at long as it's interesting.

A bit pity he went with a 10+ rating, though (thus, kids can see it without any risk). One notices that with the fact the girls went bathing in hot-springs *with their clothes on* . I mean, OR the mangaka created a very prude fantasy-culture/society, OR he wanted to stay at the safe side of a 'children allowed' rating. And also one can see it with the classical 'happy-ending'. Ok, not *entirely* happy, but all ends that ends well, apparently - so kids don't have to cry at the end of it. Or maybe it's just because I expected the boy to die...

I find it a bit disappointing so few mangakas dare to take the step of letting one of their major characters die, though.


But, mind you, these are only a few minor things in an otherwise outstanding and excellent anime. I think it deserves a place in my top-10. I've enjoyed it greatly.


Ermmm...I'm right in assuming there are only 26 episodes, right? No more? Or an OVA, mayhaps?


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 31, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah gutts is a dead meat
> 
> but miura will never finish his manga



Don't even joke about that, seriously


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 31, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Just finished watching Seirei. As I suspected even after only one episode: I freakin loved it. It reminded me much of 12 kingdoms, another favourite of mine. It was a good mix of a fantasy and samurai-edo-age-ish elements, it had good elements of shojo (some quite good character development, relation/emo stuff) and some nice fights (assassins, spear-fights). And while now and then I thought it went a bit slow in some scenes, others (like the one with the guys betting with throwing coins) were superb, even when not directly related to the story. It reminded me a bit about the whole chapters Togashi devoted to the Go-like game with snotgirl. I adore it when an author/mangaka takes elaborate time on story-unimportant 'side'-things, at long as it's interesting.
> 
> A bit pity he went with a 10+ rating, though (thus, kids can see it without any risk). One notices that with the fact the girls went bathing in hot-springs *with their clothes on* . I mean, OR the mangaka created a very prude fantasy-culture/society, OR he wanted to stay at the safe side of a 'children allowed' rating. And also one can see it with the classical 'happy-ending'. Ok, not *entirely* happy, but all ends that ends well, apparently - so kids don't have to cry at the end of it. Or maybe it's just because I expected the boy to die...
> 
> ...



how long did it take you to finish ?
i think the ending was really great,and the boy living was what i expected to happen for all hard work balsa did
and it was really a great anime

baccono 

good to know you like it 

and happy new year everyone


----------



## NeBy (Dec 31, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> how long did it take you to finish ?
> i think the ending was really great,and the boy living was what i expected to happen for all hard work balsa did
> and it was really a great anime
> 
> ...



I'm not sure; two evenings/nights, or something?

Yeah, Seirei was *exactly* the kind of anime I like. It isn't real shonen, but as long as it has some cool action in it, with a good mix of shojo elements, then that's potential to be counted as favourites (of course, characters and story has to be good too).

As said; it's not a shounen genre, it's more akin to 12 kingdoms, but I liked that one too. There were episodes there, I couldn't wait to see the next one, so captivated I was...for me, always a good sign.

Don't know about baccano though; I didn't get the same feeling there as with Seirei. I'll give it another try later, mayhaps.

I'll first check out ayakash-something-something, since I saw that mentioned in a review recently.


----------



## Fran (Dec 31, 2008)

Neby, this isn't something I should see before going to sleep.

Gon x Pitou is soooo going to happen, especially if Pitou is futanari-win!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 31, 2008)

i saw some some of ayakash(i think )
but i drooped it

but i remember i saw a great fighting scene between two monsters on youtube before
if ayakashi is the same one i mean



> I'm not sure; two evenings/nights, or something



that was fast

i think you saw escanflown as it is the same type as both of them


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2008)

Hisoka sucks and so does Kuroro, Feitan wins all

Lets the flames begins


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 31, 2008)

dont say that about hisoka

he > kuroro and feitan

every time it is calm you came and do that


----------



## Proxy (Jan 1, 2009)

Where does Killua's other brother come into this? His trap brother mentioned getting him back, but what does that mean?

I'm just wondering if he's gong to be strong, or some non factor in the story.

P.S. Kaito > Hisoka


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 1, 2009)

lol people are still voting on the poll


----------



## NeBy (Jan 1, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Neby, this isn't something I should see before going to sleep.
> 
> Gon x Pitou is soooo going to happen, especially if Pitou is futanari-win!



LOL. Mattaru, that's been in my sigpic for the last 3 months! You should have been used to it by now! 

Of course, 'being screwed' has more than one connotation, and I meant the less vulgar slang one, of course. 



That said, before going to bed might be exactly the right time to see it! 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> i saw some some of ayakash(i think )
> but i drooped it
> 
> but i remember i saw a great fighting scene between two monsters on youtube before
> ...



Well, if it's an anime I like and that captivates me, it's not unusual for me to have anime-watch-marathons. 

But yeah, it was about 4 hours in the morning when I went to bed, those days. 

Pitty it's finished, though.

I looked it up on wikipedia; apparently it's the only episodes done, and there are no OVA's or anything anymore. It were light novels, originally, but they just made an anime of the first volume, as of yet. Hopefully, some anime-publishing house will go for his other volumes too.

Ayakashi seems a bit run-of-the-mill, nothing very good or very bad. That said, I only watched 1 episode, mostly due to the fact it didn't have any subtitles. (And my Japanese is only good for understanding a handful of words).

Ah well, I see that a new chapter of Bakuman has arrived; I'll go read that first.

Edit: I forced myself to watch a few episodes more of Baccano, and I'm starting to warm up to it. It's a bit confusing with all the flashbacks and flashforwards, but slowly the story becomes more clear. I'm starting to enjoy it.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 1, 2009)

Baccano is so awesome...Just wait til you get to Vino.


hgfdsahjkl said:


> i saw some some of ayakash(i think )
> but i drooped it
> 
> but i remember i saw a great fighting scene between two monsters on youtube before
> ...



Ayakashi is a series of short horror stories.  Its main claim to fame is that the last 3 episodes were about the ever awesome Medicine Seller.  Mononoke is a spin-off from it actually.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 1, 2009)

I hope they make a OVA for the chimera ants soon 

Happy new year everybody


----------



## Danchou (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy new year to you too and everyone else. Let this year be filled with loads of HxH chapters!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 1, 2009)

Filled with lots of Pokkuru? YES THANK YOU


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 1, 2009)

If we get chaps by May i'll be happy  not expecting much from this lazy WoW loving ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 1, 2009)

happy new year


----------



## NeBy (Jan 1, 2009)

The Faint Smile said:


> Baccano is so awesome...Just wait til you get to Vino.
> 
> 
> Ayakashi is a series of short horror stories.  Its main claim to fame is that the last 3 episodes were about the ever awesome Medicine Seller.  Mononoke is a spin-off from it actually.



Ok, saw 13 episodes of it. There are a few things I don't like, such as the constant flashback&forward. I know it's meant to puzzle the story together as one gets further along with the episodes, but still, it wasn't to my taste. In fact, the strange building-up of the first episode put me off a bit, and it's only because it was recommended here a lot I made another try on it.

Also...the ending. It's pretty much a happy ending again, and - sigh - it's not baccanos' fault, but I really long for a good anime that *doesn't* end 'well'. Bad evil dude dies at the hand of young, good-ish handsome hero...and everyone he killed at the end didn't turn out to be dead...hmpf. Could have had a more original ending, IMHO. Also, while there was quite a bit of drama and death in it, sometimes the dark mood was destroyed a bit by the joyful joker-duo (that man and girl). I mean, k, it's not abnormal to have a funny sidekick in manga/anime, and they DID make me laugh sometimes...but other times it was a bit over the top, and you could sense from the start they were people who were never going to die.


But...I must acknowledge my first impression of it being not much good was wrong. It had an excellent cast of (crazy or not, but certainly memorable) characters, a good story (albeit told in little pieces) with a mystery that slowly unravels, a lot of tension in some scenes, a cool concept of immortals, and some good emo stuff (poor little boy being tortured, etc). Some scenes and conversations were really superb (the same kids' fingers being bitten off by Vino, and the strange conversation between the two, etc.). That was pretty sicko, but cool.

All in all, a pretty good anime.

Edit: oho! I see there's an ova to watch, still.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 1, 2009)

there are 3 more episode NeBy

14,15 and 16 

the two crazy dudes are enought to make it one of my favourite

Vino reminds me of hisoka


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 1, 2009)

hey

at least one got into your favourite


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 1, 2009)

yes the animestash one

titled baccono ova

rail tracer and the white dude  are awesome but i mean rail tracer


----------



## krizma (Jan 2, 2009)

:sleepy:sleepy:sleepy


----------



## NeBy (Jan 2, 2009)

krizma said:


> :sleepy:sleepy:sleepy



Finally!!  Another post!

Now we're with two on this thread! 

And no sleep! It's time for posting! You can use  , after all!

It's been SOOO quite here lately, I almost  .

Isn't it the custom with you guys to go out/drink/eat/etc with family or friends *before* and during newyear, and not afterwards? I'm really puzzled by the lack of posts today...


Or maybe it's a sign of The Great Decline: now that our God Togashi has moved beyond the realm of mere mortals again, we fall in despair and become too lacklustre to post anymore! We've lost the will to live..I mean, post!  

Well, except me; his only true hxh devotee and disciple.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 2, 2009)

here is some but probably you watched them

one piece 
1-escanflown
2-black lagoon
3-full metal panic *tsr*
4-basilsk
5-blood +
6-Slam Dunk(i think you wont like it but it is too special for me so i wrote it)

recommend some to me

what do you think about codegeass i think they screwed badly the 2nd half of R2
they should have used the original script

and my name might be the easiest to write 
and damn it togashi



> Well, except me; his only true hxh devotee and disciple



i am hxh no.1 fan 
it is just when you edit 
i dont know that there is a new post
i


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 2, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> here is some but probably you watched them
> 1-escanflown
> 2-*black lagoon*
> 3-full metal panic *tsr*
> ...



So you have watched it, good job


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 2, 2009)

didnt you see i wrote it with my favourite in the other thread 

HxH > BL


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 2, 2009)

I see a fucking offending signature over there. I might have to retaliate.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 2, 2009)

if you mean me
i know you cant handle this stuff right now


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 2, 2009)

No. I mean that one newfag who came from that infected hole on the internet called 'nexgear'


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 2, 2009)

i disabled sig and avater
let me look for the one you mean


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 2, 2009)

i found it 

he wins,man


----------



## NeBy (Jan 2, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> here is some but probably you watched them
> 
> one piece
> 1-escanflown
> ...



I always post my edits! Ermm..edit my posts! ermm...both!

1-seen it, I think (at least, it sounds awfully familiar)
2-seen it
3-seen it (that's with the funny guy, right)? Though I'm not sure about the *tsr*
4-I think I saw that too, but I'm not that good in remembering names
5-seen it
6-Sounds vaguely familiar; could be I saw some of it, but maybe didn't continue. In which case, you're probably right and it wasn't my taste.

Though...as said, I'm bad remembering names, unless it becomes one of my favourites, or it's really short and easy to remember.

Don't forget; I have already problems remembering your weird nickname! 
I'll check out those I'm not entirely sure off, but it could be I've seen them all.

Yeah, I've seen code geass; I was really enthusiastic about it at the start. It had some fairly good concepts (other timeline/history of Earth), and some nifty variations on classical themes (mechwarrior) , and I liked the complexity; it gave the impression of being an 'intelligent' anime.

On the downside; I always had a feeling they 'artificially' made it appealing. you know; like it was calculated to appeal to the broad masses; the style, the themes, the fanservice... I don't like it if I get the feeling of being 'forced' to like it, as it were. hmm...well, that sounds weird, but it's just... they did a bit TOO much their best to be a popular anime.

And another major problem I have with it; the 'intelligent' anime starts to become less and less intelligent as the story progresses, and begins to border on the absurd. I mean, like the 'switching of sides' that happens in Code Geass; you can have that for some people some of the time, but not for all people all of the time. The continuous betrayals and switching sides (even by followers of an ideology) happened too many times too quickly to remain believable, and the 'endfight' between him and his sister felt a bit forced too.

In short: they tried to be 'likeable' and 'dramatic' too much for their own good. If they had tempered a bit, and just let the betrayal of his friend work out, without him switching sides 3 times, at the end *under* his command again, it would have been better.

Mind you, I still think it's pretty good overall, but it could have been superb if they stayed more realistic and tried a bit less to be popular with every Joe doe that watches anime.

ok, as for my recommendations:

The hxh/seirei kind:

1)12 kingdoms
2)black blood brothers
3)Wolfs' rain
4)Last Exile
5)Toward The Terra
6)Samurai 7

For the more weird:

1)RahXephon
2)Noein
3)Kino's Journey
4)Gantz


Of course, there are other favourites, like FMA and Elfenlied, but I suppose you already saw that, so I don't mention those.

What did you already see of my list?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 2, 2009)

Can you EVER respond with one sentence NeBy?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 2, 2009)

> 3-seen it (that's with the funny guy, right)? Though I'm not sure about



FMP is 3 season
2nd was comedy the one you mean
the other two are serious
*tsr*is the third one

i agree with what you said about code geass
but for me 2nd half of R2 wasnt good at all but overall good entertainment



> 1)12 kingdoms
> 2)black blood brothers
> 3)Wolfs' rain
> 4)Last Exile
> ...



12 kingdoms and Toward The Terra re already on my list to watch

-samurai 7 warched few episodes but dropped it
-Last Exile saw few on tv but i feel it doesnt feel my type
-Wolfs' rain watched few episode and i will watch it some time it was good
-BBB i knew it but not many talk about so when you mentioned it i got interested,will try it some time

watched all the weired except Kino's Journey (i keep up with gantz manga ,didnt watch the last 3 episodes of the anime cuz they were filler)

but i cant DL for now my net sucks ,i have to wait


----------



## NeBy (Jan 2, 2009)

Killua said:


> No. I mean that one newfag who came from that infected hole on the internet called 'nexgear'





hgfdsahjkl said:


> i found it
> 
> he wins,man



You mean the one with 'Ken' in his signature? That's 'Ken', right? That's pretty nostalgic for me! It's one of the first anime I ever saw as a kid (well, teenager of about 14) on TV...on a French channel, I believe. Together with 'les chevaliers the zodiac'; yeah, they always 'translated' the titles, those French. I'm not even sure what the real name is of that 'Ken' anime.

It's been such a long time I saw it, I might have a look again. See if what I remember of it isn't too much distorted by nostalgia. 

Between those shows (DBZ was one of them too) and now, there's been a hiatus of at least *years*. I only seriously started to get into anime again two years ago (I didn't even know it was called anime, in fact, back then).

Oh, wait, in between I saw one other memorable anime-film: Akira. It made quite an overwhelming impression on me: we're just not used to such stuff. Luckily, the upgrowing youth of today will be far more used to anime, instead of purely western-style cartoons. At least, I hope.

Though...I wished TV-chans would even show it more and WITH the original Japanese voices (and subtitles, of course). I know in most countruies that doesn't happen, but here subtitles are common, so they could do it...

It would be nifty to hear kids speak some Japanese words like 'baka'!


----------



## NeBy (Jan 2, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> FMP is 3 season
> 2nd was comedy the one you mean
> the other two are serious
> *tsr*is the third one
> ...


Hmm...still; I think I saw most of it. Wasn't totally to my liking (some parts are very funny, but it begins to become a bit repetitive after a time, and some parts were serious, as you say), but fairly good overall.

Still, I'll check it out, just as the rest I'm not completely sure of.




> 12 kingdoms and Toward The Terra re already on my list to watch
> 
> -samurai 7 warched few episodes but dropped it
> -Last Exile saw few on tv but i feel it doesnt feel my type
> ...



Poor you! 

Yeah, samurai7 isn't really in my top 10 neither (and it has an awful breakdown in graphic quality halfway, for a few episodes). Last exile had some good parts, especially in the middle, but the beginning and certainly the end (a recurring thing, that) could have been better. But hey, I have to pick some lesser known ones, because the others most of us have already seen. 12 kingdoms is REALLY good, though, especially the part about Taiki.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp72gML9p6A[/YOUTUBE]

And BBB was real good too, though at 12 episodes a bit short (feels like it needs a sequel, at the end). It starts a bit strange too, but hold on to it for 3 episodes, and you'll be hooked. Some nifty scenes, there, too! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7LAb4lmxpE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeBy (Jan 2, 2009)

Killua said:


> Can you EVER respond with one sentence NeBy?



No.

This response is quite ironic, I know.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 2, 2009)

LOL. Mattaru, you here? While searching for a hxh vid in my signature, I found one which you will like a lot!  :

Link removed


That said, I didn't find my original goal back. I've mentioned this before: I have difficulties accessing one of my fav hxh amv's on youtube; it's in my signature 'gon vs hisoka', but everytime I want to see it, it says it can't be seen from my country, or something. (wasn't a problem when I first put it there).

So I was looking to see if I could find it back in a list on youtube, but I don't know the exact name (tried it with 'gon vs hisoka', but got dozens of hits, there). Could someone click on the vid, and if it works for you, tell me what the exact title of the amv is? Anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 2, 2009)

...................


----------



## ZarakiLee (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a few questions that I thought would be best answered in this thread, so here they are.  Should I start Hunter x Hunter, and if so should i watch the anime first, read the manga first, or both.  Can you also tell me what kind of show it is and how it compares to other manga ive read like naruto, bleach, one piece, YYH.  Also, is there a good amount of action?


----------



## Fran (Jan 2, 2009)

NeBy said:


> LOL. Mattaru, you here? While searching for a hxh vid in my signature, I found one which you will like a lot!  :
> 
> link is here





*
Dragon Ball, Hunter x Hunter and Naruto Yaoi*





> That said, I didn't find my original goal back. I've mentioned this before: I have difficulties accessing one of my fav hxh amv's on youtube; it's in my signature 'gon vs hisoka', but everytime I want to see it, it says it can't be seen from my country, or something. (wasn't a problem when I first put it there).
> 
> So I was looking to see if I could find it back in a list on youtube, but I don't know the exact name (tried it with 'gon vs hisoka', but got dozens of hits, there). Could someone click on the vid, and if it works for you, tell me what the exact title of the amv is? Anyone?
> 
> Thanks!



Errr. (@_@) Which Vid?


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2009)

........ On-topic guys.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 2, 2009)

IRC is fail... they Say that Silva >Hisoka and that almost everyone from Ryodan beats Hisoka....


----------



## Fran (Jan 2, 2009)

> I have a few questions that I thought would be best answered in this thread, so here they are. Should I start Hunter x Hunter, and if so should i watch the anime first, read the manga first, or both. Can you also tell me what kind of show it is and how it compares to other manga ive read like naruto, bleach, one piece, YYH. Also, is there a good amount of action?



Watch the anime, then when that finishes, re-read everything from the start with the manga. That way, you don't miss out on anything since the anime doesn't give the abilities their names and it doesn't give you the profiles of the characters either.

Compared to other shounen, it's superior. 
Superior to Naruto, Superior to Bleach. Apparantly equal to One Piece. Compared to YYH, I'd say it's superior, vastly.

From my standpoint:
1. HxH
2. YYH
3. Naruto
4. lolBleach
And somewhere, I'd have to stick the 20-30 odd chapters I read of OP


----------



## ZarakiLee (Jan 3, 2009)

thanks for the answers, by the way will this manga be able to keep my attention or are there long periods with a lot of talking and nothing happening.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 3, 2009)

ZarakiLee said:


> thanks for the answers, by the way will this manga be able to keep my attention or are there long periods with a lot of talking and nothing happening.



What do you mean by a lot of talking but nothing happening? Usually there's always a reason for long periods of dialogue. Unless it's some kind of series with no plot to begin with


----------



## krizma (Jan 3, 2009)

ZarakiLee said:


> thanks for the answers, by the way will this manga be able to keep my attention or are there long periods with a lot of talking and nothing happening.



I never found myself getting bored while reading hxh, it's just the opposite. You always want to know how it goes on, while at Naruto for example I do get bored sometimes...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 3, 2009)

ZarakiLee said:


> thanks for the answers, by the way will this manga be able to keep my attention or are there long periods with a lot of talking and nothing happening.



it funny that you mention that, since the best part of the series (The York Shin Arc) consists mostly of less action and more dialogue. But what makes it so fucking awesome is the intensity, the chaos, the intrigue, and the absolue cunning, that was displayed.

The York Shin Arc is possibly one of the greatest story arcs ever made for any manga in which little amounts of fighting where actually involved. Though the fights that did occur were nothing short of Epic


----------



## Danchou (Jan 3, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ...................


Your new sig made me laugh. But it fails. 



LivingHitokiri said:


> IRC is fail... they Say that Silva >Hisoka and that almost everyone from Ryodan beats Hisoka....


Where is this irc? It looks like it's absolute truth and win.

Also what Avant said.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 3, 2009)

Reckoner said:


> Where is this irc? It looks like it's absolute truth and win.


Absolute win?? dude they say that soujiro >kenshin   and you call that win?? and Hisoka shits on everyone except ging which is on same level with hisoka


----------



## Danchou (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't know much about Rurouni Kenshin.

Hisoka is on probably one of the strongest Genei Ryodan members. But he's not shown to be top tier yet unlike Kuroro.

So, which channel is it?


----------



## NeBy (Jan 3, 2009)

ZarakiLee said:


> I have a few questions that I thought would be best answered in this thread, so here they are.  Should I start Hunter x Hunter, and if so should i watch the anime first, read the manga first, or both.  Can you also tell me what kind of show it is and how it compares to other manga ive read like naruto, bleach, one piece, YYH.  Also, is there a good amount of action?



Start with the anime; first 6 episodes start slow, but then it catches up. HxH is superior, but mind you, it's not typical shounen, and I wonder if it's that what you're looking for...



Mattaru said:


> *
> Dragon Ball, Hunter x Hunter and Naruto Yaoi*
> 
> 
> ...



I thought it was a bit bleh with vegeta x Goku, but I didn't mind some cute ones with KilluaxGon and HisokaxGon... Guess I'm used to the idea thanks to Hisoka's tendencies shown in the anime/manga (and Togashis' use of bishi traps). 

As for the vid: in my sig there is a spoiler with hxh AMVs, right? One of them has Hisoka vs. Gon (it's not its real name, I think). When I try to watch that, the last few months, I get a message saying it can't be viewed from my country (didn't use to do that). Now, I want to see if I can find it back on youtube when making a search/list, but I don't know the exact name of the AMV anymore. So, if anyone would be so kind as to check the vid out (if it works for them), and tell me the name of the title of the AMV, I can search for it. It would be much appreciated! (Anyone?).



ZarakiLee said:


> thanks for the answers, by the way will this manga be able to keep my attention or are there long periods with a lot of talking and nothing happening.



I read that as: I want fights, no talk. Hmm...how to say this? If you REALLY only want fight-fests a la Naruto (and certainly bleach) you're barking up the wrong tree. HxH is superior (in most aspects) to all manga/anime I've seen (and I've seen a lot), but it's NOT typical shounen, as said. It's more like a grand mix of shounen and shojo, with subplots and stories on the level of good seinen (well, York Shin was). It's also character-driven. And yes, there is a lot of talking now and then, but that's an integral part of the story/characters, and it makes it intelligent and better, not worse.

But if you're really into constant martial art fights/tournament and don't care (nor want) a bit of depth in the story or character development, HxH is probably not for you. In that case, the only arc you might like is the Celestial Tower arc. But if you only watch that and skip the rest, you're missing out a lot...




LivingHitokiri said:


> Absolute win?? dude they say that soujiro >kenshin   and you call that win?? and Hisoka shits on everyone except ging which is on same level with hisoka



There we go again.


----------



## Freija (Jan 3, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Absolute win?? dude they say that soujiro >kenshin   and you call that win?? and Hisoka shits on everyone except ging which is on same level with hisoka



I KNEW YOU WERE A HISOKA FANWANKER! GING = DANCHOU >>>>>>>>>>>>>> HISOKA


----------



## NeBy (Jan 3, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I KNEW YOU WERE A HISOKA FANWANKER! GING = DANCHOU >>>>>>>>>>>>>> HISOKA



Freija, since you're online: could you check the AMV out and tell me the title (if it works for you, that is)? See also other post.

BTW, who's the ^ (use bro)* in your sig?

*^ (use bro) in a non-pejorative meaning (I know Americans can be touchy about this.)


----------



## Danchou (Jan 3, 2009)

Wtf Neby. Why do you refer to Carlton as a ^ (use bro). Even if you don't mean it in a bad way, there's no need to go there.

You don't need to be American to find that offensive.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 3, 2009)

Reckoner said:


> Wtf Neby. Why do you refer to Carlton as a ^ (use bro). Even if you don't mean it in a bad way, there's no need to go there.
> 
> You don't need to be American to find that offensive.



Hmm...strange...'^ (use bro)' is an exact translation of the word we use in my language. I've noticed before some people get touchy about it, but I wonder why. I've seen instances where one ^ (use bro) calls another one '^ (use bro)', and they don't seem to mind. Yet, if it's a white guy saying it, apparently it gets offensive (or so I gather). How comes?


----------



## Danchou (Jan 3, 2009)

It's a subjective term. Not everyone agrees that the term is acceptible (white, black or other). In fact, it's pretty much considered highly offensive in general.

I don't know about your personal experiences, but the only place where people call others ^ (use bro) without any repercussions is in videoclips. Just don't use it here. It's use is likely against forum guidelines anyway.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 3, 2009)

@NeBy
what part you mean of HxH is shojo ?

HxH is like combination between shonen and seinen


----------



## NeBy (Jan 3, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> @NeBy
> what part you mean of HxH is shojo ?
> 
> HxH is like combination between shonen and seinen



I mean typical shojo elements, like showing the inner drive, the feelings and soft-spots of characters, relationships, and other emo-stuff... 


btw, hgfdsahjkl (could only write that because your nick is in the quote  ), can you have a look on the amv 'hisoka vs gon' in my spoiler in my sig, and, if it works, tell me the exact name/title of the amv?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 3, 2009)

> btw, hgfdsahjkl (could only write that because your nick is in the qu


type H then all the letters to the left
type H then all the letters to the right
you dont have to spell ,the easiest to write 





> you have a look on the amv 'hisoka vs gon' in my spoiler in my sig, and, if it works, tell me the exact name/title of the amv?



not working in my country


----------



## NeBy (Jan 3, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> type H then all the letters to the left
> type H then all the letters to the right
> you dont have to spell ,the easiest to write





...One small problem with that otherwise splendid suggestion... that won't work; I don't have a qwerty keyboard!  






> not working in my country



Darn! 

In which country DOES it work, I wonder? Could somebody else try too, please?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 3, 2009)

> I don't have a qwerty keyboard



except that


----------



## NeBy (Jan 3, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> except that



LOLZ.

Well, anyway, to kill the boredom of...everyone, I guess, I've decided to finally do a first attempt in making my own AMV.

But since I'm totally new and inexperienced, I'll first start with a simple 'cut' of Baccano; a scene I'm pretty fond of. I'll let you know how it's going.

Ultimately, I want to make a real AMV with music and all the rest of Kurapica; that's been on my wishlist for some time, now...


----------



## Fran (Jan 3, 2009)

> Kuroro


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 3, 2009)

Matturu 

@NeBy will be looking forward for them


----------



## Danchou (Jan 3, 2009)

Never. It's already over. We won. Like we always do. 

While I was rereading the Ant Arc I stumled over this. Judging from that, I'd say Netero and Meruem are fighting on a nuclear weapons testing site.
It would be a little DBZlike and uncharacteristic of HxH, but do you think we're going to see nuke level attacks? Wasn't it Ubo's goal to reach the point where his Big Bang Impact had the power of a nuke?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 3, 2009)

> Never. It's already over. We won. Like we always do.



when,where and how
you still living in your dreams 



> While I was rereading the Ant Arc I stumled over this. Judging from that, I'd say Netero and Meruem are fighting on a nuclear weapons testing site.
> It would be a little DBZlike and uncharacteristic of HxH, but do you think we're going to see nuke level attacks? Wasn't it Ubo's goal to reach the point where his Big Bang Impact had the power of a nuke



i love how netero told the king to be free to go all out
and yes we r going to see some destructive attacks

ubo showed huge destructive attacks before punching mountain and big bang impact
so when you have netero and the king fighting , I'm already expecting to see this level of attacks

damn it togashi come back already


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 3, 2009)

I think Netero just said it was a military weapon-testing site. 

It'd be kind of ridiculous to go from like 10 meter craters to nukes.  I do really want to see them fight though..


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 3, 2009)

yeah it wont be really nuke level
but we r going to see  huge attacks and some explosions


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 3, 2009)

They could maybe destroy some of those rock formations...that would be stronger than anything in HxH so far.

I want Netero to do a gg gatling gun with his buddha.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 3, 2009)

damn it toga come back


----------



## krizma (Jan 3, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Darn!
> 
> In which country DOES it work, I wonder? Could somebody else try too, please?



It works for me, it's called "AMV hunter x hunter" by kubi033. There you go.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 3, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> when,where and how
> you still living in your dreams


Always, wherever, by win. 
I'm LIVING the dream. 



> i love how netero told the king to be free to go all out
> and yes we r going to see some destructive attacks
> 
> ubo showed huge destructive attacks before punching mountain and big bang impact
> ...


I'm pretty sure we're going to see some very powerful attacks, but the King is probably not even going to (need to) go all out. Still, he should be multitudes more powerful as Yupi's explosive punches or Zeno's Dragon Dive. 

The same for Netero. I'm expecting a coup de grace-ish hundred Palm attack. 



The Faint Smile said:


> I think Netero just said it was a military weapon-testing site.
> 
> It'd be kind of ridiculous to go from like 10 meter craters to nukes.  I do really want to see them fight though..


It was called a heavy military weapons testing site, but Killua alluded that East Goruto was developing nuclear weapons and since that is a testing ground..
The fact that Netero requested a relocation to such a site in order for them to go all out must mean something.

Honestly, I doubt we'll see nuke level attacks, but I wouldn't really be surprised. I'm expecting at least a few highly destructive attacks though. Then again I would also not have predicted Killua's Kanmura upgrade.


----------



## Iris (Jan 3, 2009)

I doubt anything other than maxed Reinforcement types could perform nuke lvl attacks, maybe close to it and faster, but not as strong imo...such as Ubo's big bang impact.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 3, 2009)

*Joy! First AMV!*

 

Woohoo! My first AMV ready on youtube!  

Wasn't THAT difficult, but it took a while to 'render' (convert) it, and to put it on Youtube!

And, and? Anyone want to see it? 

My first attempt; my prefered baccano scene?

Anyone want to see it?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 3, 2009)

Completely depends on who the characters in it is.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 3, 2009)

Killua said:


> Completely depends on who the characters in it is.



That's not the right answer!!  

You have to be enthusiastic and empathic and say: "Yes, yes, NeBy, show us!!" :amazed

And it's a surprise, but Vino is in it!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, yes, NeBy, show us
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8yIvMQSNr8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeBy (Jan 3, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Yes, yes, NeBy, show us
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8yIvMQSNr8[/YOUTUBE]



Fuck, you already found it? :amazed How did you do that?

And, and, what do you think of it? Isn't it a great scene?!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 3, 2009)

> Fuck, you already found it?  How did you do that?



search for baccano then i choose recently added
and the first one was yours 



> And, and, what do you think of it? Isn't it a great scene



yup great one ,vino is hisoka of baccono 
looking for the one with kurapica

there wasnt much movement so i amnt sure about the quality of the clip
i am a little worried if you made one with action the movement wont be fluid


----------



## NeBy (Jan 3, 2009)

krizma said:


> It works for me, it's called "AMV hunter x hunter" by kubi033. There you go.



Thanks!

And, ermm, in which country do you live?

I found it back, but I still can't access it... but maybe I can ask the creator, now.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 3, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> search for baccano then i choose recently added
> and the first one was yours
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm not sure of the codec to use; as I said, I'm totally new at this. Also, it didn't seem high quality (the original wasn't all that HQ, but it seems to have deteriorated even more with the conversion.) Or maybe it's a youtube thing, in which case, there must be an option for HQ too (Seen it before).

But I did the conversion in 'best quality' already. Also, I want the option to forgo with the subtitles, but I can't find that back on my videditor.

Anyway, it was a great scene in Baccano, I thought. I cut and merged the two scenes together (in the original anime, it's divided up), but for the rest I didn't change much, as it is my first time and I just wanna try things out. It will be a while for my Kurapica AMV, since that has to be superb right from the start (with music and all).

Anyway, thnks for the support and the rep!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 3, 2009)

Andorra
just read about it seems like a nice and beautiful country 

but your population is 70,000 

I can call some friends and conquer you


----------



## NeBy (Jan 3, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Andorra
> just read about it seems like a nice and beautiful country
> 
> but your population is 70,000
> ...





Don't be naive; that was just something I did to get as fast as possible registered. I'm not from Andorra, and that's not my age neither.

And you'll need at least ten friends to conquer my country. 

Anyway, it was prettyy easy and fun to make an AMV. I just have to figure out the best codec and how to get the HQ...and the subtitle thing. And then the music thing. 

Well, anyway, I'm relatively happy with my first try...

All guys here who watch it, should support me by huge rep or by comments on youtube  !!


----------



## NeBy (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok, so, I'm going to get some experience with the videditor first before I make a hxh one...are there other scenes you guys really feel should be in a top 10 list? Can be of any anime, but it should be 'blown-away' scenes; parts of a few minutes at most, that you really though were fantastic.

Give me a sign/reference, so I can check it out and maybe also put them on youtube. 

Edit: I've made another conversion with another codec, to get a more HQ one...but I'm not sure (I could be subjectively thinking it's HQ while maybe it isn't). Can you guys have a look and tell me if if it's really better or not?

new one: You Raise me up


----------



## krizma (Jan 3, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And, ermm, in which country do you live?
> 
> I found it back, but I still can't access it... but maybe I can ask the creator, now.



It's germany. I can stream it down for you if you want to, just tell me, it takes like 3 seconds with keepvid.

P.S. Baccano, what kind of manga is that? The scene looks awesome though


----------



## NeBy (Jan 3, 2009)

krizma said:


> It's germany. I can stream it down for you if you want to, just tell me, it takes like 3 seconds with keepvid.



Yeah, please! It's idiotic that people can't see it anymore in other countries; it's an AMV, after all!



> P.S. Baccano, what kind of manga is that? The scene looks awesome though




Doesn't it?   



I'm feeling quite happy now; for ages (well, since the former hiatus) I've been saying I wanted to make an AMV, but I had no videditor and I didn't know anything about it. But now, I finally started! Good resolve with the new year, I suppose! 

Once I figure things out enough, I'll start with my Kurapica AMV I always wanted to make! 

Bacanno is pretty good, and has some really memorable scenes, like that one. It was suggested here on the chan by hgfd-something-something; at first, I wasn't really enthusiastic (it starts weird and has constant flashbacks and flashforwards), but the story and characters grow on you. And, as said, some scenes are truly awesome.


PS. Can you check out the latest codec-conversion (see other post)? Is it any better? I think it's a bit more clear, especially the subtitles, but maybe I'm just kidding myself. What's your opinion? Better, worse, or the same quality?


----------



## Way-Man (Jan 3, 2009)

I swear Togashi Yoshihiro is a fucking prima donna.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 3, 2009)

Mweh, this thread bores me now. It's filled with offtopic chatter that I could not say I care too much about.

You'll see me when it gets interesting again.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 3, 2009)

............................


----------



## NeBy (Jan 3, 2009)

Reckoner said:


> Mweh, this thread bores me now. It's filled with offtopic chatter that I could not say I care too much about.
> 
> You'll see me when it gets interesting again.





I'm making my first AMV!

All for the sake of Kurapica!

How can you say you don't care?!  

BTW, no-one answered, but the last one with the other codec, it IS better quality, right? It's the impression I have, but I wanna know for sure before I make it my standard.

link


PS. Now busy with a small scene from BBB.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2009)

> Mweh, this thread bores me now.



NF has been lacklustre lately


----------



## NeBy (Jan 3, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> NF has been lacklustre lately




And many posters here are getting lacklustre too!

But! Boredom should be fought! With...errmm...making AMV's, for instance!!

Finished another small one of BBB: link


Not included in my 'best scenes of', but it's a pretty eclectic fighting scene for BBB.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 4, 2009)

Kuroro is shit... Hisoka all the way... kuroro got pwnd by Kurapika which tremble before Hisoka's might


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 4, 2009)

gtfo LH 

Danchou > Hisoka


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 4, 2009)

Reckoner said:


> Mweh, this thread bores me now. It's filled with offtopic chatter that I could not say I care too much about.
> 
> You'll see me when it gets interesting again.



has been like that for me for a good while lol


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 4, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Kuroro is shit... Hisoka all the way... kuroro got pwnd by Kurapika which tremble before Hisoka's might



Anyone would've been pawned. What you should be looking at is how legendarily Kuroro reacted to that girly guy's overpoweredness.



Ennoea said:


> NF has been lacklustre lately



Kuroro vs Griffith vs Johan. Discuss.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 4, 2009)

^It's been done...and anyway Johan clearly dominates.


Ennoea said:


> NF has been lacklustre lately


In my case it's because pretty much all my favorite series are on hold...Vagabond, Berserk, Eden, Battle Angel Alita, HunterxHunter, JJBA etc.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 4, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Anyone would've been pawned. What you should be looking at is how legendarily Kuroro reacted to that girly guy's overpoweredness.


I remember looking at Kuroro face when Hisoka came to kill him and im telling ya he wasnt happy


----------



## Freija (Jan 4, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Kuroro is shit... Hisoka all the way... kuroro got pwnd by Kurapika which tremble before Hisoka's might



That's it, I'mma neg you!!!! 



edit: I have to spread rep


----------



## Proxy (Jan 4, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I remember looking at Kuroro face when Hisoka came to kill him and im telling ya he wasnt happy



Kuroro was looking at him like, "what does this child want now?"


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 4, 2009)

The Faint Smile said:


> ^It's been done...and anyway Johan clearly dominates.
> 
> In my case it's because pretty much all my favorite series are on hold...Vagabond, Berserk, Eden, Battle Angel Alita, HunterxHunter, JJBA etc.



it has been done once
and hisoka won,there was a thread about it

hisoka was no.1 and john no.2 as best villians or atleast they were near but i think more people said hisoka
so i dont know from where you r coming with the *dominates clearly* thing 

but anyway both hisoka and kuroro >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.johan
Hisoka is known to be best villian ever,johantard 

@NeBy i think quality is better but we can tell better if you used an action scene



> Anyone would've been pawned. What you should be looking at is how legendarily Kuroro reacted to that girly guy's overpoweredness


i remember kurapica out smarting and kicking the hell out of kuroro's face 
*Anyone would've been pawned*
good you know that about kuroro  ,no one pwns hisoka unless he let him do what he wants



> Kuroro was looking at him like, "what does this child want now


hisoka was meh why should i bother with that,so he walked away cuz kuroro was *unworthy*


----------



## Teach (Jan 4, 2009)

Bump                         .


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 4, 2009)

> I remember looking at Kuroro face when Hisoka came to kill him and im telling ya he wasnt happy



I don't remember this. All I remember is Hisoka nearly peeing his pants in excitement while Kuroro didn't give a f**k.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> it has been done once
> and hisoka won,there was a thread about it
> 
> hisoka was no.1 and john no.2 as best villians or atleast they were near but i think more people said hisoka
> ...



Can Hisoka even be considered a villain? Anyway, it doesn't matter because Johan clearly pawns him (and everyone else) in this category, whatever that rigged popularity poll said. That guy is just another level of crazy.



> i remember kurapica out smarting and kicking the hell out of kuroro's face



Even you admitted that all these made Kuroro all the more legendary 



> *Anyone would've been pawned*
> good you know that about kuroro  ,no one pwns hisoka unless he let him do what he wants



That "anyone" includes Hisoka.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 4, 2009)

Too much bullshit in this thread nowadays.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 4, 2009)

> , it doesn't matter because Johan clearly pawns him (and everyone else) in this category, whatever that rigged popularity poll said. That guy is just another level of crazy



you forget *IMO* 
well you see him more than kuroro(i kinda agree with that ),king  surpassed kuroro as a villian
but i think hisoka is better than johan and i saw both


----------



## Kiyoshi (Jan 5, 2009)

You know, I keep forgetting Kuroro exists?

I mean, I have an easier time remember that kid in the wheelchair than Kuroro compared to the rest of the G.R.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 5, 2009)

Kiyoshi said:


> You know, I keep forgetting Kuroro exists?











hgfdsahjkl said:


> you forget *IMO*



No. Like York Shin being the best HxH arc, this is a fact of life that many mistakenly think as simply a matter of taste. 





> well you see him more than kuroro(i kinda agree with that ),king  surpassed kuroro as a villian
> but i think hisoka is better than johan and i saw both



Well, thing is, I do not categorize Kuroro as "pure villain." Sure he is a villain, but not in the usual sense of one who consciously seeks and relishes in the evil. He is just too indifferent about nearly everything, so I don't see him as one of the top contenders in the best villain pageant.

But Johan = king of (manga) villainy. FACT.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 5, 2009)

Kuroro turning I?


----------



## Freija (Jan 5, 2009)

^
= who ? ? ?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 5, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Kuroro turning I?



Reckoner didn't notice you there cool sig

Griffith >Hisoka=Kuroro, never forget this hgfdsahjkl


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 5, 2009)

hisoka>johan=griffth=king>kuroro



@Reckone
your new name is pathetic 



> But Johan = king of (manga) villainy. FACT



for you 

i dont know my favourite arc is between yorkshin and ant arc
both are awesome


----------



## Danchou (Jan 5, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> ^
> = who ? ? ?


I used to be Reckoner. ^^





berserkhawk z said:


> Reckoner didn't notice you there cool sig
> 
> Griffith >Hisoka=Kuroro, never forget this hgfdsahjkl


Heh, thanks. Griffith is too mary sue'd lately. Johan though is win reincarnated. Kuroro is sheer epic win.





hgfdsahjkl said:


> hisoka>johan=griffth=king>kuroro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 

Seriously though. Did you watch Monster? You better have


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 5, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Kuroro turning I?



 Go, go, pawn Hisoka the poster, Danchou! We're right behind ya. 



berserkhawk z said:


> Griffith >Hisoka=Kuroro, never forget this hgfdsahjkl



*butts in* No no no. Johan>Kuroro>Griffith. I am being completely objective here, Kuroro my favorite character ever after all. 

Hisoka does not even deserve to be mentioned. He trembles before this trinity of awesomeness.



> i dont know my favourite arc is between yorkshin and ant arc
> both are awesome



York shin rules over all. Another fact. Appeal to tastes will not work.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 5, 2009)

yes i have
and johan is epic win
you know the episode when he took a man to the roof of a building and made him drink wine
i screamed from how awesome it was 
he might be my second favourite villian

however Hisoka is superior to all 

BtW
why did johan ask the doctor to kill him at the final episode?
and what was the scene he wanted to show him?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 5, 2009)

> Hisoka does not even deserve to be mentioned. He trembles before this trinity of awesomeness



i hope you r not serious
cuz if you didnt get hisoka's character you r missing *alot*
and i am being serious



> York shin rules over all. Another fact. Appeal to tastes will not work



no really ant arc is awesome 
York Shin could be better but it doesnt rule over it

you need to reread HxH as i can see you didnt get it 
you read it in two days or what


----------



## shadow5050 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hisoka does not even deserve to be mentioned. He trembles before this trinity of awesomeness.

LOL that's weired! hisoka was awesome since ever and he still has a lot to show


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 5, 2009)

dont get pissed off
chikky is a troll


----------



## Danchou (Jan 5, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Go, go, pawn Hisoka the poster, Danchou! We're right behind ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support. Do not worry. Pwning Hisoka and his supporters is only a matter of time.

After I'm done what Silva did to Zitoh will look like a walk in the park. 


hgfdsahjkl said:


> i hope you r not serious
> cuz if you didnt get hisoka's character you r missing *alot*
> and i am being serious
> 
> ...


At what point in the manga did you start liking Hisoka?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 5, 2009)

> At what point in the manga did you start liking Hisoka?


from the first time
but he became more and more awesome as the series goes on

may be when he was killing the examiners 

and if you can answer my questions about monster,do it


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 5, 2009)

and stop writing this stuff on my user cp 
my last two rep i said good stuff about kuroro  

i know that i own kurorotards badly so you want any chance to get back at me


----------



## perman07 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hehe, funny how nobody seems to care that the current villain (ant king) could probably beat all of the mentioned people with ease if he tried. Seems like proof that the current arc isn't really sparking that much interest.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 5, 2009)

Just a quick question here. Is it known for how long HXH will be on Hiatus? I started reading it recently and I'm loving it so far.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 5, 2009)

> Hehe, funny how nobody seems to care that the current villain (ant king) could probably beat all of the mentioned people with ease if he tried. Seems like proof that the current arc isn't really sparking that much interest



no no no we already talked about how awesome the king is
and you have several people here who thinks this arc is best one with YS



> Just a quick question here. Is it known for how long HXH will be on Hiatus? I started reading it recently and I'm loving it so far



probably in march it was like that after the last hiatus


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 5, 2009)

Jesus Date said:


> Just a quick question here. Is it known for how long HXH will be on Hiatus? I started reading it recently and I'm loving it so far.



hopefully we are guessing around march but nothing is for certain, its just that thats what he did last year


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 5, 2009)

Ah I see. Thanks for the info. Killua is my favourite character.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 5, 2009)

Jesus Date said:


> Ah I see. Thanks for the info. Killua is my favourite character.



no problem he is my second favourite =)


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 5, 2009)

Danchou 

hypocrite


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 5, 2009)

Danchou said:


> I used to be Reckoner. ^^Heh, thanks. Griffith is too mary sue'd lately. Johan though is win reincarnated. Kuroro is sheer epic win.Thanks



Johan's a cool villain but i never really put him up in the same leagues of awesomness as Griffith, Hisoka, Kuroro, also just cause Griffith has shown mary sue tendencies doesn't mean he isn't still awesome 

In my honest opinion i prefer Kuroro to Hisoka sorry hgfdsahjkl:amazed


----------



## Danchou (Jan 5, 2009)

*Adds another one to the score*

It's what Kuroro: over 9000.
Hisoka: 21?


----------



## Freija (Jan 5, 2009)

Danchou said:


> I used to be Reckoner. ^^Heh, thanks. Griffith is too mary sue'd lately. Johan though is win reincarnated. Kuroro is sheer epic win.Thanks
> 
> Seriously though. Did you watch Monster? You better have



That's ok then,  epic nick


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 5, 2009)

He fucking stole what we always call him 

he says Kuroro


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 5, 2009)

Danchou said:


> *Adds another one to the score*
> 
> It's what Kuroro: over 9000.
> Hisoka: 21?



hisoka's side                            
1-hgfdsahjkl
2- gixa                                    
3-  h3h3h3                             
4-hibari  
5-hisoka                                                                         
6-kurono  7676                   
7-  living  hitokiri                     
8- matturu                             
9-  uchiha-alia                           
10-  slips                                 
11-HxH 94
12-Yakushi Kabuto 
13-pantera
14-halfhearted
15-Klown
16-Gary
17-tachikoma pilot

                         kuroro's side

 1-chikky
  2-proxy
  3-berserkhawk z
  4-reckoner
 5-Enneoa
  6-freija
   7-paul
   8-killua
    9-ammanas


that's enough for now,not sure about other members


----------



## Proxy (Jan 5, 2009)

I count for at least infinity


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 5, 2009)

kurorotards just love to act tough 

first ownage for reckoner's new name


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 5, 2009)

I think we can only measure who wins by seeing what side has the most posts in this thread.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 5, 2009)

nope
we r talking about who prefers hisoka or kuroro
has nothing with number of posts


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes, it does 

Our dedication is superior to yours


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 5, 2009)

5 of the top 8 posters are on hisoka's side 
but still it has nothing to do with it


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 5, 2009)

lol freija and killua are kuroro tards??? HA i knew Vikings where mad but THIS
wheres your pride now !
EVERYONE SHALL BOW BEFORE HISOKA!


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 5, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> hisoka's side
> 1-hgfdsahjkl
> 2- gixa
> 3-  h3h3h3
> ...


Wow, i didn't even know i was on any side in this tard-war, but apparently i was


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 5, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Wow, i didn't even know i was on any side in this tard-war, but apparently i was



i searched your posts and you said before you prefer Hisoka 

do you want to stay on this side or jump to the other side


----------



## NeBy (Jan 5, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> hisoka's side
> 1-hgfdsahjkl
> 2- gixa
> 3-  h3h3h3
> ...



 You forgot the most important!! Where am I on the list??! 



Ok, I've gotten down the basics of the editing (well, just have to test a short one with added music-score). But anyway, I'll start on the Kurapica one soon. Since it has to be epic, I thought I should ask here too: what scenes, do you think, should definitely  be in a Kurapica AMV?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 5, 2009)

> You forgot the most important!! Where am I on the list??!



i didnt forget
i think you r on kuroro's side
should i add you there ?


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 5, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i searched your posts and you said before you prefer Hisoka
> 
> do you want to stay on this side or jump to the other side


I can't remember saying that, but i don't really care, i'll stay on the Hisoka side.

Hisoka and Kuro are equal in my book anyway.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 5, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> I can't remember saying that, but i don't really care, i'll stay on the Hisoka side.
> 
> Hisoka and Kuro are equal in my book anyway.



who is your favourite character ever?
or you dont have one


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 5, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> who is your favourite character ever?
> or you dont have one


Pokkuru~ **


----------



## NeBy (Jan 5, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i didnt forget
> i think you r on kuroro's side
> should i add you there ?





What have I said, explicitly, on several occasions?


 And what scenes should certainly be in the Kurapica AMV I'm going to make?! C'mon, guys! Show some enthusiasm and activity!


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 5, 2009)

NeBy said:


> And what scenes should certainly be in the Kurapica AMV I'm going to make?!


The one where he walks away from the auction with his eyes red and telling that fat dude to piss off, and when he captures Ubo and some of the red color from his eye comes out from underneath his contacts.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 5, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Pokkuru~ **



Indeed


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 5, 2009)

NeBy said:


> You forgot the most important!! Where am I on the list??!



Because no one gives a shit about your walls of text


----------



## NeBy (Jan 5, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> The one where he walks away from the auction with his eyes red and telling that fat dude to piss off, and when he captures Ubo and some of the red color from his eye comes out from underneath his contacts.



Ah, yeah, I think I remember those...york shin arc, with that mob dude who points a gun at him, but Kurapica going; get the fuck out of my way, right? And the contact lense...that's when he first mets ubo and captures him, and that hook-chain goes in front of his eye?

And also some scenes where he's shown when he first created the chain, what do you think?..but I think those actally come a lot later in the arc; I'm not sure where, exactly. Isn't it in the first OVA, even?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 5, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Pokkuru~ **



This deserves it's own post.

You have seen the light.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 5, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Ah, yeah, I think I remember those...york shin arc, with that mob dude who points a gun at him, but Kurapica going; get the fuck out of my way, right? And the contact lense...that's when he first mets ubo and captures him, and that hook-chain goes in front of his eye?


That's the ones.


NeBy said:


> And also some scenes where he's shown when he first created the chain, what do you think?..but I think those actally come a lot later in the arc; I'm not sure where, exactly. Isn't it in the first OVA, even?


No idea, it's been a looong time since i watched the anime.


Killua said:


> This deserves it's own post.
> 
> You have seen the light.


Wow..Killua rep'd me...i feel kinda...dirty


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 5, 2009)

I know you just made that post to gain rep.

But through your lies I found truth. You are now officially a Pokkuruist.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 5, 2009)

Killua said:


> But through your lies I found truth. You are now officially a Pokkuruist.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 5, 2009)

You have lost. Or should I say you won?

Either way,

Your fate has been decided.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 5, 2009)

Togashi got sick


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 5, 2009)

is it known what illness he has?


----------



## Proxy (Jan 5, 2009)

Togashi is shit dumb


----------



## Danchou (Jan 5, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> That's ok then,  epic nick


F'yeah.



KLoWn said:


> Wow, i didn't even know i was on any side in this tard-war, but apparently i was


You see. Hisokatards are just making stuff up. 



KLoWn said:


> Pokkuru~ **


How typical. 

korican04 from volume 19 onwards there are redrawn HQ Tankoubon. I advise you to read those instead.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 5, 2009)

> You see. Hisokatards are just making stuff up



i amnt making stuff up
he told me to keep him on hisoka's side

plus he said he prefers hisoka but he forget,i searched his post he said that after someone called aokji asked who is better hisoka or kuroro

*on the other hand*
i counted fans for both of them and you saw the difference for yourself 
you r the one who made stuff up by saying we r over 9000 and i proved you completely wrong
it was my win


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 5, 2009)

Jesus Date said:


> is it known what illness he has?



Choose one (or all) option: 
a) lazyness
b) WoW addiction.
c) excessive masturbation 
d) he's fucking rich and converted everyone to Togaism ¬¬


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 5, 2009)

e)all of the above


----------



## NeBy (Jan 5, 2009)

Jesus Date said:


> is it known what illness he has?



The illness of being lazy and too rich.

Btw, guys, I've made my first *real* AMV (about Shakugan no Shana). It's the first time I've edited so much AND added a soundtrack. If it's well received, I think I'll start on the Kurapica one tomorrow (but that one has to be perfect). So feel free to give suggestions and comments on this one.


everyone else has had more sex than me


----------



## Proxy (Jan 5, 2009)

NeBy said:


> The illness of being lazy and too rich.
> 
> Btw, guys, I've made my first *real* AMV (about Shakugan no Shana). It's the first time I've edited so much AND added a soundtrack. If it's well received, I think I'll start on the Kurapica one tomorrow (but that one has to be perfect). So feel free to give suggestions and comments on this one.
> 
> ...



Unavailable


----------



## NeBy (Jan 5, 2009)

Proxy said:


> Unavailable



Not my fault, I uploaded it 5 minutes ago!! It's the processing; Youtube is SLOOOOW!


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 5, 2009)

I just made some art stuff also, but this time HxH motivational posters. It seems like NeBy's sudden artistic enthusiasm is infectious. 

So far I have two. Both epic wins I must say, especially the first one. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 








To make your own (I know those Hisotards can't wait to get back at me ), go .


----------



## Fran (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a HxH MP somewhere...


Found it:


----------



## NeBy (Jan 6, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Not my fault, I uploaded it 5 minutes ago!! It's the processing; Youtube is SLOOOOW!



Ok, ready!


everyone else has had more sex than me


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 6, 2009)

@Neby
for you first amv it was good
i havent seen shana before so i wont be able to tell about the fluidity of animation
as for the amv it needs to be more attractive may be it was the music,i didnt like it that much
also it was slow in some parts
most important parts are the first few seconds if they r awesome your viewer will keep watching

but i am sure i will be seeing greater amv from you 


a MP


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 6, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl;21060313[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Lol that's funny


----------



## NeBy (Jan 6, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> @Neby
> for you first amv it was good
> i havent seen shana before so i wont be able to tell about the fluidity of animation
> as for the amv it needs to be more attractive may be it was the music,i didnt like it that much
> ...



Well, it actually started with a fight.  But there are some scenes in there that are a bit slow, I guess. Can't help the music-liking (or not), though!  

Though, rest assured, the kurapica one will have a totally different one.

ok, well, at least you commented...any one else? 

It's your last chance for giving tips before I start on the Kurapica one!...


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 6, 2009)

**


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 6, 2009)

NeBy said:


> It's your last chance for giving tips before I start on the Kurapica one!...



I didn't watch it because I may be spoiled since I haven't seen the anime.  But if you really want to become King of AMVs, then the first thing to do is to make this video your role model.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 6, 2009)

I've never watched the anime, is it just as good as the manga or worth watching? And how far is it behind the manga?


----------



## Kiyoshi (Jan 6, 2009)

There are minor differences here and there even heading into the Hunter Exams, which is all the farther I am.

Pretty good, but I keep thinking I am watching something from the Dragonball era from the animation style.

Just my opinion though.  Not bad, but I have a purist streak, and I am only at the cooking test.  Though I skipped ahead to see some of the Kurapica ownage.


----------



## Joe Cool (Jan 7, 2009)

I personally think the anime surpasses most anime today bar a couple.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 7, 2009)

lol animation of HxH is superb even with today standards and it is better than the manga not counting last two ovas


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 7, 2009)

HxH anime > HxH Manga = Fact


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 7, 2009)

Lol


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 7, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Lol


 **


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 7, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Lol





bwha ha ha h aha ha ha

ownage


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 7, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> HxH anime > HxH Manga = Fact



One word: Greed Island.

That, and the fact that I have forgotten how to count. 



But more seriously, I'll give a very slight edge to the manga. Greed Island OVAs sucked so badly and pulled down the rest. From the beginning until the second exam I'll hand it to the manga, while anime wins it in the third exam until the end of OVA 1. 

Actually I am kinda cheating since I have only read 2/5 of the manga, but who says I can't guess? 




berserkhawk z said:


> Lol


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 7, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Lol



sometimes pictures speak more than the words


----------



## NeBy (Jan 7, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> I didn't watch it because I may be spoiled since I haven't seen the anime.  But if you really want to become King of AMVs, then the first thing to do is to make this video your role model.




Ermm...the AMV I made now is about Shana, not HxH.

The kurapica one is coming along, albeit slowly. It takes a lot more time to get the right scenes (since they are spread on different episodes, than the last one.

I'm afraid it's going to be less gay than your AMV, though.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 7, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Lol


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 7, 2009)

what exactly in that is similar kuroro's one

plus that looks like three gifts put next to each other

you r losing every where


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 7, 2009)

Excuse Reckoner, he can't debate for shit.

He stole the name too


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 7, 2009)

Who the heck is that girl?

That's cool though I didn't know we had HxH smilies


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 7, 2009)

It's Failpika


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 7, 2009)

The Faint Smile said:


> Who the heck is that girl?
> 
> That's cool though I didn't know we had HxH smilies


Kurapica with a wig.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 7, 2009)

It was more the skirt and shoes that was throwing me...

Anyways, has anyone here read Level E? If you're missing Togashi it's a pretty satisfying fix.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 7, 2009)

Killua said:


> Excuse Reckoner, he can't debate for shit.
> 
> He stole the name too


Dude, you f'n stole the nickname Killua. Don't hate me bro.

And you're one to talk about the art of debating.

Relive some Pokkuro fail instead.


*Spoiler*: __ 









I think he's the whole reason we have the whole hiatusses to begin with. Togashi has trouble living with the thought of ever creating him.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 8, 2009)

SO I started the HxH series about 2 weeks ago, on volume 19 now. Im so pissed that I didnt start reading sooner, it SHITS on Naruto and Bleach in terms of story and character development. I like this story just as much as one piece. I cant even choose which arc has been my favorite thus far....

Ive had so many "holy shit" moments reading this Manga. my favorite being when Razor knocked Gon completely out of his shoes lmfao.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 8, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Dude, you f'n stole the nickname Killua. Don't hate me bro.
> 
> And you're one to talk about the art of debating.
> 
> ...



Who's been saying Kuroro and who's been saying Danchou OOOOVER AND OOOOOOOOVER hmm?  STEALER 

The reason for the hiatusses was he was so ashamed he had to get rid of him, due to him being to hax.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 8, 2009)

Louis-954 said:


> SO I started the HxH series about 2 weeks ago, on volume 19 now. Im so pissed that I didnt start reading sooner, it SHITS on Naruto and Bleach in terms of story and character development. I like this story just as much as one piece. I cant even choose which arc has been my favorite thus far....
> 
> Ive had so many "holy shit" moments reading this Manga. my favorite being when Razor knocked Gon completely out of his shoes lmfao.



That's good. Now, just say HxH>>>OP and we'll all love you. 

Anyway, I'll leave it to Reckoner/Danchou to ask you that trick question. 



Killua said:


> The reason for the hiatusses was he was so ashamed he had to get rid of him, due to him being to hax.



Finally, an admission that he's not Meruem reborn.

Not that we ever needed it. It is so glaringly obvious after all.


----------



## Fran (Jan 8, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> HxH anime > HxH Manga = Fact



The truth. Although the animation quality was meh after the absolutely awesome/epic first OVA.

The TV Series was awesome, great music, great voice overs [especially Hisoka] and great animation.

Shame the actual anime missed out on a  lot of detail - regarding nen abilities and such.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 8, 2009)

Louis-954 said:


> SO I started the HxH series about 2 weeks ago, on volume 19 now. Im so pissed that I didnt start reading sooner, it SHITS on Naruto and Bleach in terms of story and character development. I like this story just as much as one piece. I cant even choose which arc has been my favorite thus far....
> 
> Ive had so many "holy shit" moments reading this Manga. my favorite being when Razor knocked Gon completely out of his shoes lmfao.


Nice to see you liked it so much. ^^

Anyway, now it's time for an important question. Who do you think is more win? Kuroro or Hisoka? 



Killua said:


> Who's been saying Kuroro and who's been saying Danchou OOOOVER AND OOOOOOOOVER hmm?  STEALER
> 
> The reason for the hiatusses was he was so ashamed he had to get rid of him, due to him being to hax.


Don't be hate, congratulate. 

Also, even if it was true, this shows you are not a true follower of the Ryodan and Danchou, since they understand this. We're thieves. We steal. 

PS: Pokkuro is fodder who we'll never see again. 



chikkychappy said:


> That's good. Now, just say HxH>>>OP and we'll all love you.
> 
> Anyway, I'll leave it to Reckoner/Danchou to ask you that trick question.
> 
> ...


Nicely said chikkychappy! And yes, I've asked him the trickiest of trick questions. 

Well, actually it's not that tricky since there is only one good logical answer.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 8, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Finally, an admission that he's not Meruem reborn.
> 
> Not that we ever needed it. It is so glaringly obvious after all.



Togashi needs a way to bring him back. It's taking so long because Pokkuru is so complex it has to be perfect.

DON'T BE SURPRISED IF MERUEM SUDDENLY SHOOTS ARROWS


----------



## Freija (Jan 8, 2009)

*facepalm* Why do I ever think there are interesting topics here.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 8, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> *facepalm* Why do I ever think there are interesting topics here.



Maybe you've been away too much and forgot it's mostly like this? 

Also, I'm busy with my Kurapica AMV, so I don't have time to post my usual thoughtful posts.

So, you never answered; who's that errmm... person with low diffusely reflecting, high-albedo challenged skincolor in your sigpic?

He seems vaguely familiar. Didn't he play in Startrek, or something?


----------



## Danchou (Jan 8, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> *facepalm* Why do I ever think there are interesting topics here.


Kuroro talk is interesting. 

But yeah, I agree that this place has been lacking as of late. Feel free to contribute. 

Well, at least we should get our fix of HxH in 2 months time based on the previous hiatusses.

Anyway, just to throw something up. What do you folks think else Netero's hatsu has in store. He is listed as emission on wikipedia, so I'm guessing we should be seeing more ranged attacks. Or is his Hyakushiki Kannon really just about smashing his opponents with blunt force? In that case I'm expecting a 100 palm attack on the King.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 8, 2009)

What is there left to contribute?  Haven't you examined it enough now?  Personally, I'm suffering stagnant satuariation.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 8, 2009)

which HxH character has the biggest fan base on internet  ?

and be honest


----------



## Danchou (Jan 8, 2009)

It's only the lack of chapters that is slowing this thread down. We could have had double the amount of chapters to discuss by now.

For that there is only Togashi to blame. 

We haven't had all that much matchups discussion (except for *Kuroro* vs. Hisoka), which is one of my favorite things to do as an OBD'er. We could try something like that.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 8, 2009)

you already lost that one on nextgear 

king vs silva and zeno duo who wins ?

i like naruto's new ed

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fy7tnLqmJWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Proxy (Jan 8, 2009)

King rapes Zeno and Silva


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 8, 2009)

> Anyway, now it's time for an important question. Who do you think is more win? Kuroro or Hisoka?


Hisoka of course, he wasnt Nen locked lieka  little bish and he strongly feels he can kick everyones ass, which ois probably true. Hisoka FTW!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 8, 2009)

hell yeah

Louis-954

you r a winner 

reps

hisoka ofcourse baby

cry more chickky and reckoner


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 8, 2009)

Proxy said:


> King rapes Zeno and Silva




i think they can take him down 

or atleast it will be a close fight

for now king is physical strenght ,i yet to see a dangerous hatsu from him


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 8, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fy7tnLqmJWI[/YOUTUBE]


Horrible...
Whoever made that song, go shot yourself in the head, now.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 8, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i think they can take him down
> 
> or atleast it will be a close fight
> 
> for now king is physical strenght ,i yet to see a dangerous hatsu from him



I don't think it would be close either, seeing as how Meruemu has great defense and would probably block all of their attacks.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 8, 2009)

Proxy said:


> King rapes Zeno and Silva


Hell no. He's basically mostly strength, but no experience. Zeno is probably on his league. Adding Silva sets this in their favor.





Louis-954 said:


> Hisoka of course, he wasnt Nen locked lieka  little bish and he strongly feels he can kick everyones ass, which ois probably true. Hisoka FTW!


Oh, for goodness sake. 

Kuroro > Hisoka. But you're entitled to your opinion, I guess.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 8, 2009)

IMO
silva > zeno

in one vs one
king will win but with both of them it will be a close fight



> Horrible...
> Whoever made that song, go shot yourself in the head, now




hehhee
many dislike the song too,i amnt a fan of it
but the ending overall is funny, i like it


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 8, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> but the ending overall is funny, i like it


I had no problem with the ending itself, only the song.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 8, 2009)

> he wasnt Nen locked lieka little bish




i did see that


----------



## Susano-o (Jan 8, 2009)

freija the dick


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 8, 2009)

I really hope Togashi comes back soon i need my fix of good manga and since Miura ain't coming back for a while


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 8, 2009)

I just started reading NGL, the Chimera Ants are on a  whole different level huh? I was very suprised at what happened to Kite..



> Oh, for goodness sake.
> 
> Kuroro > Hisoka. But you're entitled to your opinion, I guess.


Im sorry :3


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 8, 2009)

for me
NGL and ryodan arc are the best

you mean that chimera arc is great,right


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 8, 2009)

> you mean that chimera arc is great,right


yeah i think its a good arc so far, the Chimera Ants seem insanely strong.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 8, 2009)

Question:

My memory isn't too vivid, does the King gain the nen of the people he eats?



KLoWn said:


> Horrible...
> Whoever made that song, go shot yourself in the head, now.



Lol what the fuck was that. Holy shit

You got people who can't sing, but these people can't even rap..


----------



## NeBy (Jan 8, 2009)

Almost finished with my Kurapica AMV...it took far more time than I imagined, and it's awfully late and I got a headache.

It's rendering now, but it takes AGES...guess it'll be for tomorrow.

Hopefully you guys will like it!


----------



## NeBy (Jan 9, 2009)

*Kurapica AMV*

Ok, my Kurapica AMV is finished! Tell me what you think of it!


Link removed


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 9, 2009)

good one NeBy,i like it
music was good this time (is it from anime)
quality was good too

cant rep you for now


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 9, 2009)

Louis-954 said:


> Hisoka of course, he wasnt Nen locked lieka  little bish and he strongly feels he can kick everyones ass, which ois probably true. Hisoka FTW!





Louis-954 said:


> yeah i think its a good arc so far, the Chimera Ants seem insanely strong.



Figures. 

True Kuroro fans hate on the Ant Arc. 



Kancent said:


> My memory isn't too vivid, does the King gain the nen of the people he eats?



Yup, the nen aura (power level, so to speak) but not the ability, otherwise he'll be another Kuroro and Leol.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> you already lost that one on nextgear



Danchou is Kurapica? :amazed


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 9, 2009)

i cant believe you dont see the genius work in this arc chikkychappy
togashi planned it all from the start
as you see some stuff from the early stages of this arc come to play now,also the amzaing piece of work that is the king
this arc is completely unpredictable since when this kind of arcs are unpredictable,you dont see someone going SS2 or arrival of renforcement to help them against those beasts

read that review might help you to see why i think it is great
depending on the end it might surpass GR arc IMO
Dynamic Dragon

king's character development is a piece of art


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey guys ... long time no see ...  <3

Looks like I'm turning into another togashi with these sporadic appearances 

Nice AMV btw Neby ... keep 'em coming


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 9, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i cant believe you dont see the genius work in this arc chikkychappy
> togashi planned it all from the start
> as you see some stuff from the early stages of this arc come to play now,also the amzaing piece of work that is the king
> this arc is completely unpredictable since when this kind of arcs are unpredictable,you dont see someone going SS2 or arrival of renforcement to help them against those beasts



I see that he got it all planned from the start: from the trip with Kaito, going into NGL, initial extermination or what have you. It has been said that it's better to look at HxH arcs from the big picture perspective, and I think this arc more than any other showed this.

However, planning doesn't mean superb execution. While chapters 261+ are great (especially the first batch), and the chapters right before awesome, the earlier ones were dreadful. Togashi just had too many ideas, many of which does not advance the overall plot, making as huge as it is now.

Add the fact I just really dislike the entire premise of this arc, with these overpowered ants and that it is detached from the main storyline. It came from nowhere and, it perhaps, will go to nowhere. This arc is just like one, big, intermission number.

Basically, it's not at all comparable to York Shin. York Shin was solid *ALL THROUGHOUT*. The story did not come out of nowhere but in fact already established since the beginning of the series, the characters more likeable, the fights, while few, epic and the power levels not messed-up. Also, the whole scenario from the start to finish is very very very believable and you can see very few plot holes. Compare this to the ant arc, where I was still complaining that Gon and Killua can't obviously fight with Pitou until Mr Toto explained that it's because Netero underestimated the ants. And again, even if in retrospect this makes sense, it just wasn't apparent in the manga.

Granted, the ant arc is not yet finished and I am expecting to like it more now that we're already at the nitty-gritty, but right now it's just far from YS. I can't even comprehend how people can say otherwise.

King's development is wonderful, but it's not a piece of art. It's neither subtle nor beautiful. What I would consider a piece of art would be Johan. And maybe Griffith. 



> read that review might help you to see why i think it is great
> depending on the end it might surpass GR arc IMO
> Dynamic Dragon



I've read that review.  And already made a short comment about somewhere is this thread.


----------



## krizma (Jan 9, 2009)

What I consider a piece of art is hisoka


----------



## akinoha (Jan 9, 2009)

Does any one think that Kuroro could be Killua brother?
I'm pretty confused about the picture of all Killua's family, the one with long hair. 
And Killua sister once said that her brother was in Phantom Troupe group.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 9, 2009)

akinoha said:


> Does any one think that Kuroro could be Killua brother?
> I'm pretty confused about the picture of all Killua's family, the one with long hair.
> And Killua sister once said that her brother was in Phantom Troupe group.



Alluka is the fourth brother. He is only 11 years old (Killua being 12 and Kalluto 10), too young to be Kuroro. Not to mention that it directly contradicts all we've seen of Kuroro's history.

Also, Kalluto (Killua's *brother* ) didn't join the Troupe because his brother is there, but he plans to use the Troupe or something to bring back his brother. I'm not sure if he is referring to Alluka or Killua. I assumed it is Killua, though Alluka also makes some sense.




krizma said:


> What I consider a piece of art is hisoka



No he's not.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah all of us felt that the ant arc came from no where and the at its start it wasnt that awesome
but HxH is an advensure 
also this arc is about *hunters hunting*and highl level hunters in that
well it might not be the best for you but IMO it should be 2nd or 3rd best arc
or atleast you should think it is good 

 now it is epic
i dont agree that the power level is missed up at all
but probably you and many dont like the idea of the king and his RG to be that strong


the power level for them has been stated to be high and togashi yet to miss that up

btw me too,was thiinking why did he allow gon and killua to come
may be cuz netero understimated ants,or thought that gon and killua will go even if they refused
may be cuz the lost novu(not sure if that was before or after they include gon and killua in their plan)
i t

what was the chapter where they decided to include gon and killua?

and temeh  no plot hole in my HxH 



> What I consider a piece of art is hisoka


ofcourse hisoka is no.1
add johan ,king and griffth too


----------



## krizma (Jan 9, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> I'm not sure if he is referring to Alluka or Killua. I assumed it is Killua, though Alluka also makes some sense.



He's referring to Alluka most probably.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 9, 2009)

krizma said:


> What I consider a piece of art is hisoka



I like


----------



## NeBy (Jan 9, 2009)

Not many commented on my Kurapica AMV.... 


PS. I also first thought Kalluto bishi meant getting his bro Killua back. It's only afterwards I heard his other bro was missing, and that it could mean him, instead of Killua.

Both options are possible, I guess.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 9, 2009)

THE ONLY PIECE OF ART IS POKKURU, MERUEM, GING AND DANCHOU

REST GTFO


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 9, 2009)

did we see something from Ging before ?

we have no idea about his character except he left his little child 
which tells us he doesnt deserve to be a father


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 9, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> King's development is wonderful, but it's not a piece of art. It's neither subtle nor beautiful. What I would consider a piece of art would be Johan. And maybe Griffith.
> .


Definetly Griffith 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> of course griffth is no.1
> add johan ,king and hisoka too



Fixed, your so right hgfdsahjkl


----------



## The Imp (Jan 9, 2009)

Does anybody know how much longer untill we get new chapters again?


----------



## coreysMonster (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm going for 3 months. 

also, who is Griffith? I read most of the comic in German, maybe the names are different?

I also agree that it is very strange for the Hunter commity to have sent only Netero, Morau, Novu, Shoot and Knuckle. Why the hell not a dozen Hunters, or the rest of the Zaoldyek family? And why did Xeno and Silver just appear and disappear so suddenly?

AND WHAT THE HELL WOULD HAVE HAPPENED TO MORAU IF HE HADN'T WON AGAINST THAT CHEATAH DUDE??

also, who thinks that Yupi's last transformation is one bad-ass piece of work? The head on his left shoulder with the giant mustache is so grotesque, it's awesome!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 9, 2009)

> who is Griffith


from berserk,he is cool
but not hisoka's level


for netero vs the king
IMO netero wanted a one vs one fight
you can tell from his excitment he turned to similar to hisoka in that

and the main goal for them is to kill the king for now not the royal guards

so that is the reason

as for zeno he was hired to help seperating the king from his RG
and silva was there to pick him up 

btw hisoka or kuroro


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 9, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah all of us felt that the ant arc came from no where and the at its start it wasnt that awesome
> but HxH is an advensure
> also this arc is about *hunters hunting*and highl level hunters in that
> well it might not be the best for you but IMO it should be 2nd or 3rd best arc
> or atleast you should think it is good



It's probably the 4rd or 5th _best_ for me, but I like it least. Well, it's not hard for it to be good since it is soooo long and some arcs like the Celestial Tower and Zaoldyeck mansion are too short to have any real epic scene. Add the fact that the premises of these two arcs are simple, while Ant Arc's is so grandiose (Netero vs King, that's huge). Over all, it's good, in some way, but I still would've preferred that it never happened at all. 

I agree HxH it's about adventure, and there has to be an arc somewhere about hunters hunting, but _did it have to be this way???_ Seriously, Togashi can make better premises than this. It does not contribute anything to the storyline. There are still many loose ends in the main story and we could've gone to, not this insanely long arc with overpowered characters that came out of nowhere .



> btw me too,was thiinking why did he allow gon and killua to come
> may be cuz netero understimated ants,or thought that gon and killua will go even if they refused
> may be cuz the lost novu(not sure if that was before or after they include gon and killua in their plan)



See? Such a glaring seeming plot inconsistency. You have to poke York Shin in its most obscure places to find even one.  



> what was the chapter where they decided to include gon and killua?



222, when Kaito returned as a nen doll.

Anyway, I don't like bashing Ant Arc too much. I don't hate it completely and I've kinda learned to live with it. I actually have a hard time deciding just how much I like it. However, I become militant when it is being said to be even anywhere close to York Shin. It is even more acceptable to say Kuroro<Hisoka or Pokkuru is not a fail than this 



> and the main goal for them is to kill the king for now not the royal guards
> 
> so that is the reason



That's not a reason, but an excuse  They are Hunters, but they're still kids for pete's sake. Sending them off practically as sacrifices just seems so... heartless.



> also, who is Griffith?



The most awesome character from Berserk, though nowhere near Kuroro or Johan (who is from Monster). Other mangas are being discussed here a lot.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 9, 2009)

> See? Such a glaring seeming plot inconsistency. You have to poke York Shin in its most obscure places to find even one



no such a thing in HxH 

there must be a reason

may be they were going to play another role till novu withdrawal


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 9, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> no such a thing in HxH
> 
> there must be a reason
> 
> may be they were going to play another role till novu withdrawal



Not quite. You read this two days or something? 

Anyway, this is just Togashi going back to his more shounen ways, really. Greed Island, with Gon vs Gensuru, started this trend.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 9, 2009)

> You read this two days or something



was you the one i said that to him 

what trend you mean?

well not as they actually fought
one of the reason i like the attack on castle
that it is shonen but in HxH way

where there is no renforcement no SS2
everything is changeing ,you dont know how it is going
strategy ,mind playing between netero and king until the actual fight started with last page of the last chapter

IMO this arc is a masterpiece and HxH is still no.1


----------



## coreysMonster (Jan 9, 2009)

ANOTHER typical shounen move, wouldn't it make sense to pitch the most powerful member (biscuit) against the most powerful foe (gensuru)?
why send the physically weakest person in the group? Obviously, Killuah wouldv'e crapped his pants back then because of Illumi's needle, but... graaaaah COREY NO LIKE STUPID PLOT MOVES!


everything else is awesome though, and I love the ant ark.
I don't come here very often, because I'm usually on my guitar forum, but I got a 10 day ban for being in the "User Elimination Thread"


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 9, 2009)

i dont remember GI to respond really



> NO LIKE STUPID PLOT MOVES



that isnt in my HxH


----------



## coreysMonster (Jan 9, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> that isnt in my HxH



your FACE isn't in my HxH!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 9, 2009)

my HxH>your HxH


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 9, 2009)

this page is win 
Not quite

they were talking about netero then he suddenly called at that time
moru:i swear that geezer has ears in hell
netero:at the end of his message from gezzer with ears in hell



seems they understimated pitou or they believe in gon and killua

well moru examined gon,and he saw that he is good for the jop,he was afraid of him that proves gon's level is high
nothing wrong 
and after all they didnt fight


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 9, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> was you the one i said that to him



Exactly.  Right back atcha. 



> what trend you mean?



Basically this:


> ANOTHER typical shounen move, wouldn't it make sense to pitch the most powerful member (biscuit) against the most powerful foe (gensuru)?
> why send the physically weakest person in the group? Obviously, Killuah wouldv'e crapped his pants back then because of Illumi's needle, but... graaaaah COREY NO LIKE STUPID PLOT MOVES!



It's as if Togashi thought, "Gon is the main character so he should fight Gensuru," and just made-up a story to make it more convincing. It's the same with the fight with Pitou.

York Shin? I think the only rule Togashi placed on himself is that the main four and Hisoka will not die. All others, including the final result itself (Kuroro's nen, Paku's death), was because of genius plot handling.



> well not as they actually fought
> one of the reason i like the attack on castle
> that it is shonen but in HxH way



Fans had high expectations after nearly two years of waiting, but it did not disappoint. It was so creative, clever and ingenious. Completely unpredictable. I really like it too. 



> IMO this arc is a masterpiece and HxH is still no.1



IMO, this can't be a masterpiece because it has a weak premise and there are parts that are just awful. For it to be a masterpiece, it has to have a compelling premise and must be strong in its entirety.

But HxH is still no.1  Well, all those in my old sig are no. 1 actually (HxH, YS, Kuroro) 



> and after all they didnt fight


Gon and Pitou, you mean?

coreysMonster: I'm curious because we seem to agree on plot structure, so I also ask: Kuroro or Hisoka?


----------



## coreysMonster (Jan 9, 2009)

hm. I dunno, I think it's obvious that Hisoka is going to be defeated at Gon's hands, so either the fight against Chrollo will be after Hisoka vs. Gon, or Hisoka will defeat Chrollo and all the other members of the Ryodan.

does anyone think something is going to go wrong with Gon someday? people keep dropping hints how Gon is such a monster and whatever, I think he's gonna go completely nuts and is gonna turn into the series' main villain or something.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 9, 2009)

i dont remember GI

but did gon ask for it?
plus gensuru wasnt that scary villian

plus the plan gon had to fight him was great the fight it self was convencing that gon won ,it wasnt BS
so without reading GI ,no problem in this fight

add to that
that gon wanted to clear the game by himself as his father wanted

enough reasoning for me to see nothing wrong with it

as for pitou 
there could be different oponions on that
well netero and moru saw something in gon and killua(may be it is experience as moru did with pufu)
and as you see it turned to be true.killua is such a dangerous wild card in this battle


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 9, 2009)

coreysMonster said:


> hm. I dunno, I think it's obvious that Hisoka is going to be defeated at Gon's hands, so either the fight against Chrollo will be after Hisoka vs. Gon, or Hisoka will defeat Chrollo and all the other members of the Ryodan.
> 
> does anyone think something is going to go wrong with Gon someday? people keep dropping hints how Gon is such a monster and whatever, I think he's gonna go completely nuts and is gonna turn into the series' main villain or something.



we mean who do you prefer not in a fight


----------



## coreysMonster (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh I want Chrollo to win.

Hisoka is too cocky, he needs a good ass-whooping.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 9, 2009)

you want to see someone cocky
see chikky now


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 9, 2009)

coreysMonster said:


> Oh I want Chrollo to win.
> 
> Hisoka is too cocky, he needs a good ass-whooping.



I knew it, I wasn't wrong about you.  You better come him more often to watch and join us own those Hisotards.



> I think he's gonna go completely nuts and is gonna turn into the series' main villain or something.



I will love Togashi more if he does that. 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> you want to see someone cocky
> see chikky now


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 9, 2009)

yo corey
where do you rank the ant arc?

my least favouite have to be GI



> coreysMonster: I'm curious because we seem to agree on plot structure, so I also ask: Kuroro or Hisoka?


 
yeah,may be you two should get married now


----------



## coreysMonster (Jan 9, 2009)

the ant arc is one of my favorites along with the Yorkshin massacre.
GI was cool in it's own way, and it was really interesting to really get indepth of the fighting techniques with nen, something no other manga really did, like in DBZ it was just "oh i learned a new technique, check it out!" - "oh, how?" - "... I just did, okay??"

every arc had new surprises and awesome new levels of strength. the jump from Gon's strength to Hisoka murdering game to Netero's ball game, to the fighters of the Celestial Tower, to learning Nen, and so on and so on is just a constant raise of overall power, which is cool, but is dangerous; at a certain point, it just gets silly and you can't expand on the "power" aspect anymore.
I'm really interested at how Togashi is going to continue after the ant arc.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 9, 2009)

> the ant arc is one of my favorites along with the Yorkshin massacre


i like that 

mmm for the ants
yeah their level looked scary

but as the arc went on,i lost that fear

RG are th same level as zeno ,netero is higher

now,it is the king 
that we need to know his level

but anyway HxH power scale is my favourite and i am sure togashi wont screw


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 10, 2009)

I got my friend to watch HxH. She liked Hisoka instantly, as I told her she would. And well, I can't wait to extend this Kuroro vs Hisoka debate in real life.  Assuming she will not open her eyes to the awesomeness of Kuroro, of course. 

Right now she's still in the trick tower. Lucky girl. Oh what I would give to watch HxH for the first time again. 

Anyway, hgfdsahjkl didn't ask but here's my arc ranking anyway:
1. York Shin
2. Hunter Exam
3. Zoldick Mansion
4. Celestial Tower
5. Ant Invasion arc
6. Greed Island
7. Ant Pre-invasion

I hope there wouldn't be a revolt just because I divided the Ant Arc into two.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 10, 2009)

good to know your ranking
mine
1-YS-ant arc
2-hunter exam
4-celestial tower
5-GI

zoldick mansion was short to be an arc IMO

similar ranking but you cant see the win that is ant arc same as you cant see Hisoka>kuroro 

and your friend is a winner 
hisoka always wins the girls,baby


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi there, its me again ^^

I have some more questions. I'm currently at the Greed Island Arc. Are Gon and Killua equal? It seems to me as if Killua is a little bit superior.

Who is actually stronger, Killua's dad or his grandfather?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 10, 2009)

killua is superior to gon
and when you reach the next arc he will be much more superior

as for who is stronger between silva and zeno
everyone has his opinion but there is nothing to prove who is better


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 10, 2009)

I see. Thanks for the answers. This manga keeps soaking me in, I can't stop reading it.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 10, 2009)

> Who is actually stronger, Killua's dad or his grandfather?


Hey Jesus (aka Kuroro )

I agree with hgfdsahjkl said that it's open to debate. But for me, it's the dad. Minus battle experience, Silva should be, overall, stronger than Zeno. It doesn't feel right that he's already the head of the family yet he has not surpassed him.

PS, Kuroro or Hisoka?

@hgfdsahjkl I still can't help but shudder whenever you think YS and the ant arc are equals.  Seriously. It means that by the end of this, ant arc will be your top, since it seems to be getting better. But whatever. 

Also, Hisoka doesn't get all "the girls." Remember, Kuroro is the bishie here.  Besides, she hasn't even seen Kuroro's shadow.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 10, 2009)

yoooo both of us agree that silva >zeno

well may be ant arc as story isnt equal to YS,i agree
but it has some stuff that i love to death as

1-king's character development (masterpiece work from togashi)
2-gon and killua 's character development
3-how its shonen but in HxH way as no renforcement or someone going SS2
4-high level hunter as netero and moru
we arent seeing gon and killua that much,now it is a battle on much higher level
5-little children being eaten and killed,where do you see that
6-some epic talking between netero and king 
and how the king was able to steal netero first move(that is a completer different levels of battle and how the king was winning just by words)
7-last plot twist with yubi
8-kaito death 
9-amazing narration 
10- completely unpredictable there are a lot of wild cards in this battle
11-king's name coing into play now
i am sure i can write more about it

it is this stuff that togashi adding that is making it on YS level for me
you cant prevent yourself from loving this stuff


Hisoka is a bishie too 
bishie hisoka > bishie kuroro

oh what do you think
will hisoka challenge the king if he met him ?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 10, 2009)

Interesting points on the ant arc...especially the narration. Narration of 261-270 is very very very good, I must say. So hmmm... yeah, maybe it will go up my list.  But still it's really really really reaaaallllly far from YS. YS is my favorite arc ever, and rank it even higher than the very famous and glorified Golden Age. 

The thing with the ant arc is that, while there are admirable aspects, it is just not lovable. All the characters introduced in this arc could die for all I care (including Morau, whom I like) and I would not mourn even a bit. It's good in some parts but... mweh. It's not the type I fall in love with.



> Hisoka is a bishie too
> bishie hisoka > bishie kuroro



Kuroro is the only male character in Hunter described as "goodlooking" by another.

Canon. 



> oh what do you think
> will hisoka challenge the king if he met him ?



I honestly don't know how to gauge the King's strength. Sometimes I think he's just hopelessly strong, but at times I see him a bit weaker than Ging and near Netero's level. I can't decide. Maybe you, ant arc tard, can enlighten me. 

So I guess it depends. If Hisoka sees himself having a chance, about 30% chance at the minimum, (only rational judgment counts not an "I can beat anyone mindset." Of course whether he can make such judgments is a big question), then he will definitely challenge. But if he realizes that it will most likely lead to his death, then he will not.

Hisoka lives for the thrill of the battle. He likes trading blows, playing mind games with the opponent, setting-up traps or what have you. But more than anything, I think he likes being pushed into the corner, death staring into his eyes, yet getting himself out of it. So if it's a battle where he is helpless against the opponent, that's already out the scope of his battle lust. I don't think he enjoys just getting beaten-up (unless he's controlling his self), and consequently lose his life without giving an epic fight. 

Also, if he believes in letting an unripe food live before it matures, then I do not see why he would not think of himself as another unripe fruit who, with training, can reach the stronger opponent's level. So probably he'll just back-off, train as hell to beat that unreasonably stronger opponent, or at least die trying.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 10, 2009)

> It's not the type I fall in love with.


may be that is the reason



> Kuroro is the only male character in Hunter described as "goodlooking" by another.
> 
> Canon



kuroro has so little fan girls 

also did you forget how biscuit was drooling 
she called him an eye candy 
and she is a pervert so she know more than neon 
canon



> honestly don't know how to gauge the King's strength. Sometimes I think he's just hopelessly strong, but at times I see him a bit weaker than Ging and near Netero's level. I can't decide. Maybe you, ant arc tard, can enlighten me



mmm king level
well his level is atleast elite,we shall see in the next few chapters

and please please 
dont be one of those who call Ging a god
it could be that
 kuroro > Ging

he could be even less than no.5 cuz people as kuroro,zoldyeck,(hisoka )
the hunter association have no information about them

yes,he will be something near netero level,but why did you put him superior to the king(fanboyism )

but as for his intelligence,for now it seems no one is even near his level
he out smarted netero on their talk 
netero got one point in the last chapter,cuz it was impossible for the king to know that netero knew his name

as for Hisoka
i dont know,he seems to me that he thinks of no one stronger than him

volume 7 first chapter last page
togashi wrote hisoka understands he is the strongest
powerful opponents

may be cuz the king isnt human,he might think about it
but with humans he wont consider the possibility of someone stronger than him

i still think he will challenge him

i have a feeling that hisoka and ging shall meet one day
and hisoka will challenge him

plus you said hisoka might need to go training then fight the one he wants
however it possible that hisoka is already at that level for all what we know and he needs no further training


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 10, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> may be that is the reason



But it's not completely subjective. It's the premise that really ruins it for me. Why should I fall in love with the superb narration and mind-boggling plot twist, when I do not even see why this arc should ever happen? I may like it, but I'll not go crazy over it.



> kuroro has so little fan girls
> 
> also did you forget how biscuit was drooling
> she called him an eye candy
> ...



Biscuit is a desperate old hag, it's not an achievement to be called eye candy by her.  That she is a pervert also gives you a gauge on the type of crass women Hisoka attracts. 



> yes,he will be something near netero level,but why did you put him superior to the king(fanboyism )



Fangirlism. 

Anyway, I'm not a Ging fangirl at all. I kinda like him, but he's not in my top 7. I'm just going by the hype.



> volume 7 first chapter last page
> togashi wrote hisoka understands he is the strongest
> Gai specifically says 'inhuman' strength
> 
> ...



Well, everything should be interpreted in a context. Togashi said that in the context of Ryodan and Kuroro. It must not be interpreted so rigidly and logically, as if it would hold true in all cases. This is storytelling after all, not rocket science.

Before the ant arc the question "Will Hisoka challenge ____?" is irrelevant. He has at least 30% chance beating any human in the world, I would think, so there's no one he wouldn't challenge. It is in this context that his character was portrayed, so I understand why some might find it odd that Hisoka would be intimidated by the King's strength, given the confident air and battle lust he has shown before the ant arc. But in this current arc, there is obviously a change. The original context of his character is no longer applicable, so I can imagine him backing off if pitted against the strong King. Besides, I just think it will be stupid for him to fight when he has no chance at all. He'll go down in my list if he did that.

But as I mentioned, this is dependent on the strength of the King.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 10, 2009)

fangirl 

another trap 

damn it HxH 

real men like hisoka more 
something girls cant understand 



> It must not be interpreted so rigidly and logically, as if it would hold true in all cases



but note here he was talking about hisoka's character he was adding depth to him and showing us how he thinks

so still i interprets it rigidly


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 10, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> fangirl
> 
> another trap
> 
> damn it HxH



This is why I wrote my new signature.  Well, it's still very vague so it probably didn't help, but I tried. 



> but note here he was talking about hisoka's character he was adding depth to him and showing us how he thinks
> 
> so still i interprets it rigidly



I think he was still talking about it in the context of the story. Togashi wasn't saying it just for the heck of it, but as a foreshadowing and to advance the plot. And as I mentioned, the ant arc changed a lot. 

Well I am not sure of what I'm saying myself actually. If I shift perspective I see your point, but then I also see mine. There's probably no truth in this matter.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 10, 2009)

> This is why I wrote my new signature.  Well, it's still very vague so it probably didn't help, but I tried.



that made it worse ,i was like yeah he is a guy 



we shall wait and see
when hisoka beats kuroro


----------



## Valky (Jan 10, 2009)

My favorite arc is the Greed Island arc. It's awesome. You can see the development in Gon and Killua's strength.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> killua is superior to gon
> and when you reach the next arc he will be much more superior
> 
> as for who is stronger between silva and zeno
> everyone has his opinion but there is nothing to prove who is better



Yes, Killua is stronger than Gon in sheer ability, but I think Gon has more potential than Killua.


----------



## Fran (Jan 10, 2009)

Valky said:


> My favorite arc is the Greed Island arc. It's awesome. You can see the development in Gon and Killua's strength.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Killua is stronger than Gon in sheer ability, but I think Gon has more potential than Killua.



Too early to tell.

Right now they're still 'unpolished gems', 'unripe fruit' and ...  ... 

Bisuke + Hisoka just came.


----------



## Valky (Jan 10, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Too early to tell.
> 
> Right now they're still 'unpolished gems', 'unripe fruit' and ...  ...
> 
> Bisuke + Hisoka just came.



Maybe, but at least Gon has more potential than Killua as a hunter.

*Confirmed in the last round of Hunter Exam*

lol, yea hisoka would said so, but i think he will have a hard time facing gon and killua now, unless hisoka has some other skills that he hides *which i presume he has, considering his personality*


----------



## perman07 (Jan 10, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Interesting points on the ant arc...especially the narration. Narration of 261-270 is very very very good, I must say. So hmmm... yeah, maybe it will go up my list.  But still it's really really really reaaaallllly far from YS. YS is my favorite arc ever, and rank it even higher than the very famous and glorified Golden Age.
> 
> *The thing with the ant arc is that, while there are admirable aspects, it is just not lovable. All the characters introduced in this arc could die for all I care *(including Morau, whom I like) and I would not mourn even a bit. It's good in some parts but... mweh. It's not the type I fall in love with.


I completely agree.. This is how I viewed Dragon ball after a while, it was cool up to the sayans came, then suddenly every random enemy just happened to be "the most powerful" guys ever. There were maybe 2-4 of those epic powerful in the freeza arc, then maybe 3-4 of those came in Cell arc. This was when Dragon ball started to feel stale in my opinion (only seen anime), and although current ant arc in HxH is much better for reasons stated above, just including a species of tough enemies (like ant arc) sometimes feels less satisfactory than including criminal masterminds (like ys arc) who you can sort of relate to, even if the leader of the tough-species enemies has a fascinating human/ant-dilemma going on.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 10, 2009)

people usually prefer human as villians i understand that
but put that away
the ant's character is great

after i got used to them i have no problem


----------



## NeBy (Jan 10, 2009)

Due to the lukewarm reception of my Kurapica AMV, I've come to realise it wasn't all that great. Therefore, I decided to delete it from youtube. I don't mind the other ones, because those are/were for testing, but the Kurapica one was supposed to be...well...great. I somehow feel I failed that, since normally, with a great AMV people let you know it immediately (at youtube itself or elsewhere). The few supportive comments I got here are appreciated, but clearly, it has more to do with the fact I'm a poster on this forum, than due to the quality of my AMV.


I still thought it had something, though. Maybe I'll edit what I had and make it better. Or maybe I should make a totally new one of Kurapica?

Or maybe I have no talent for it after all.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 10, 2009)

AMVs have to do with whether the type of music matches the theme and how well it's executed along with the animation. Song choice and the actual series also heavily impacts the reception. I don't think HXH has a large fanbase on Youtube


----------



## NeBy (Jan 11, 2009)

Kancent said:


> AMVs have to do with whether the type of music matches the theme and how well it's executed along with the animation. Song choice and the actual series also heavily impacts the reception. I don't think HXH has a large fanbase on Youtube



 That's impossible! It's the best shounen out there!!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 11, 2009)

the best but not the most popular


----------



## krizma (Jan 11, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> the best but not the most popular



because togashi is a lazy slacker


----------



## The Imp (Jan 11, 2009)

when did togashi start HxH?


----------



## Fran (Jan 11, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> when did togashi start HxH?



1998, correct me if I'm wrong?







...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 11, 2009)

that's awesome Mattaru


----------



## Danchou (Jan 11, 2009)

n1 Mattaru 

I was thinking. Considering Feitan can use his Pain Packer to change Pain into heat in the form of Rising Sun, wouldn't it make sense that one other form of Pain Packer would be to turn pain into Absolute Cold or something. 

We need more Ryodan.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd be happy with just more Kuroro


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 11, 2009)

more kuroro = dead kuroro


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 12, 2009)

more Hisoka though = more rape by Gon


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 12, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> more kuroro = dead kuroro


----------



## Danchou (Jan 12, 2009)

^
Win.

I continued rereading the Ant Arc last night. The King vs. Komugi really was a brilliant move by Togashi. The way how he weaves all those seperate ploys into the story is quite brilliant. Like how he used the moment that the King was healed by Pitou as a plotdevice for Novu's infiltration scheme. Bloody awesome Togashi.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 12, 2009)

ant arc is made of all kind of win

i was reading last chapter,and damn netero made some crazy faces
didnt see those since hunter exam(hisoka)

i have a thought about netero hatsu
may be it works like that he first can use one hand if it hits,he can use two hands and so on


----------



## krizma (Jan 12, 2009)

I was rereading the ant arc as well and now I am CRAVING for HxH as never before


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 12, 2009)

I was reading the Ant arc as well, but put it down on chapter 190, and skipped a hundred chapters to 285 somehere


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 12, 2009)

krizma said:


> I was rereading the ant arc as well and now I am CRAVING for HxH as never before



thanks for that
i was looking for english translation for  it

 i loled or should i cry


----------



## NeBy (Jan 12, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> the best but not the most popular



 That's impossible! The best shounen = the most popular! 
(in an ideal world)!! 

Besides...I always thought it WAS popular, at least in Japan.



Killua said:


> more Hisoka though = more rape by Gon



more rape by Gon = Pitou more being raped


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2009)

I read the arc again aswell, the invasion equals to greatest 30 chapters Jump has produced


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 12, 2009)

tell chikky


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2009)

There's always haters


----------



## Danchou (Jan 12, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ant arc is made of all kind of win
> 
> i was reading last chapter,and damn netero made some crazy faces
> didnt see those since hunter exam(hisoka)
> ...


You know that actually sounds credible. The condition would make his attack significantly more powerful.





krizma said:


> I was rereading the ant arc as well and now I am CRAVING for HxH as never before


Sad isn't it? :emo





Ennoea said:


> I read the arc again aswell, the invasion equals to greatest 30 chapters Jump has produced


 I've only reread up until chapter 260.

Still York Shin > Ant Arc. It reigns supreme and absolute.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2009)

After 260 is where it got epic, I know we had a tough time but looking back Im glad of how Togashi told the story, even if the pace is all over the place.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 12, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I read the arc again aswell, the invasion equals to greatest 30 chapters Jump has published



What? Jump didn't publish the Ryodan arc?! Then who did??!! :amazed


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 12, 2009)

he choosed only 30 chapter,you should do the same


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 12, 2009)

> You know that actually sounds credible. The condition would make his attack significantly more powerful



thanks  

you know,we could get a long pretty good as long as hisoka and kuroro arent involved


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2009)

Ryodan as an arc was better but the invasion has been too great.


----------



## Teach (Jan 12, 2009)

I was surprised how weak some of the Ryodan member were, well ants are no walk-overs but still.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 12, 2009)

plus
ant arc has it's genius points

that IMO make it equal to ryodan arc

*seriously*where else could you see a villian cuting his arm to apologize to a weak blind worthless little girl
and that was before invasion


----------



## Danchou (Jan 12, 2009)

h3h3h3 said:


> I was surprised how weak some of the Ryodan member were, well ants are no walk-overs but still.


How are they surprisingly weak? Compare that encounter to Gon and Killua's first encounter with a Chimera Ant (Ramotto) who was then still even nenless.

The Ryodan cakewalked all over the ants once they got serious. In fact, I found it telling of their strength how every last Ryodan member left their opponent in a state of utter and complete destruction once they were done.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 12, 2009)

queston

if the ryodan without kuroro were the invasion team ,could they do it ?


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 12, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> queston
> 
> if the ryodan without kuroro were the invasion team ,could they do it ?


We don't know that until the invasion is over, we've barely seen shit from the RG/King with the exception of that dude that turned into a giant mongoloid, forgot his name.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 12, 2009)

i didnt know Klown was here


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2009)

Its KLown

Naruto's been good lately, I bet your happy



> if the ryodan without kuroro were the invasion team ,could they do it ?



How about we name the fights? 

Feitan V Yuppi?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 12, 2009)

no naruto spoilers please 

*spoiler tag*



> How about we name the fights?
> 
> Feitan V Yuppi



one on one
i dont know if a ryodan can do that (not counting kuroro)


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2009)

The Ryodan fight alone so Im not sure if they would even pair up? How about Nobunaga with Machi v Yuppi then? I bet Feitan would probably want to fight the King


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 12, 2009)

Machi 

make it Machi and pitou


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2009)

Pitou would one shot Machi tho


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 12, 2009)

it will be a cat fight


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2009)

Jump censored the cutting of limbs and stuff.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 12, 2009)

Ahh I see, thanks for the clarification


----------



## Danchou (Jan 12, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Its KLown
> 
> Naruto's been good lately, I bet your happy
> 
> ...


Yupi wasn't exactly killing off Shoot just yet, so I'm sure Feitan should be able to get a Pain Packer off without dying. Since Yupi is not shrugging off a Rising Sun, I'm confident that Feitan would take it.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 12, 2009)

mmm i'm not sure

you know that yubi was fighting not to kill,he treated them as flies
plus shoot wasnt alone in that(i know he lost a leg at the very start)

but all in all
i think feitan will die when yubi hit/catch him
or may be feitan could use his speed to avoid but in that case no rising sun

IMO fietan has no chance


----------



## NeBy (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok, I've put the Kurapica AMV back on youtube, but a bit re-edited.

I've realised I might have been a bit too impatient; when I looked closer at the other Kurapica AMV's (or other good anime AMVs) I notice those with a lot of comments and ratings are, aside from being good, also been put there a long time ago, and A LOT of people have seen it by then. Others, that were there for 3 months or so, only had 320 views (and yet hardly any comment or rating neither) - which makes my almost 100 views in two days rather good.

In short, I also may have been a bit too impatient or expecting too much too fast.

That said, I think it could use the re-editing. I used basically the same AMV, with the same music. I didn't got much feedback, but I've made some small edits and improvements: first of all, I got rid of most of the scenes where there were short 'flashes' of text. On the one hand, it disturbs the 'scenery', and on the other hand, it goes too fast to be able to read it. So it's just annoying.

Secondly, I've put in a bit more action. I still feel one can't fill it up with it, though; some parts of the music just doesn't suit that, and calm pieces of musics should go with calm(er) parts of vid. But I re-arranged the 'red eyes' part (which is a pretty classic scene) as a calm part, which left me with some stuff for more action.

Thirdly, I've re-arranged, replaced, or added some stuff that was done a zillion times in other Kurapica AMV's already. The ending with the 'bloody moon' was already done several times, for instance. Also, while one can't pass the Ubo fight because of it's epic, I tried to put some 'new' scenes in there, that are not or not often seen in other AMV's, so there would be some little bit genuine 'new' stuff in there. (I mean, compared with a lot of other Kurapica  AMVs).

Also, I replaced and improved some fades in/out to improve fluidity between some scenes.

Well, that's about it. Tell me what you think of it, and if you find it an improvement compared to the other one, or not! 

link


----------



## Fran (Jan 12, 2009)

Awesome NebbNebb. Great music track to it - epic music fits perfectly with epic scene. It's great that a Kurapika AMV doesn't have the latest linkin'park song on it 

I feel the scenes would be better if you could gethold of the RAWs though.
Good job!


----------



## NeBy (Jan 12, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Awesome NebbNebb. Great music track to it - epic music fits perfectly with epic scene. It's great that a Kurapika AMV doesn't have the latest linkin'park song on it
> 
> I feel the scenes would be better if you could gethold of the RAWs though.
> Good job!



Thanks Mattu! 



All in all - especially with the added editing, I've put many hours in it. I always liked it, but I wasn't sure about others, because I didn't get much response here or on Youtube. But maybe I expected too much too fast, as I've said. Anyway, nice you like it! This is the Kurapica one I wanted to do for ages, but I didn't know anything of vid-editing or a prog for it. I'm still a noob, in fact, only started with it this year. But it's fun too!  

As for the raw...yeah, a DVD-quality source would be nice. Or even HD/bluray-quality. 

That said, depending on your PC-settings, you might have seen it in low res. If so, there's a 'high quality' setting on youtube, with higher resolution, and that way, it's not TOO shabby. But youtube has it's limitations too, of course. (And the source, as you say).

Anyway, I'm glad I finished it. I'm gonna leave it up for some time, now, and see what reactions I get in the long run.

Now that I made my longed-wished AMV, I'm a bit in limbo as what to make next. Maybe one with all the fighting scenes of hxh in it, or something? But what song? Or maybe a sad one? I have perfect song for that, but contrary to the Kurapica one, I don't have matching vid-scenes with it in my head.

Anyway, first a break, because I've been busy with that one so long I got a headache from it.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 12, 2009)

i really like it now neby
music went really well with the scenes
much better


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2009)

Good job Neby, I'm just remembering when I was obsessed with making AMV, god it was a pain to use movie maker


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 12, 2009)

show us


----------



## Proxy (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm back 

Good AMV, Neby. Kurapica =


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 12, 2009)

*@Neby*
The AMV is alright, but the subs is really fuckin annoying if you ask me, use raw's next time.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 13, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i really like it now neby
> music went really well with the scenes
> much better


thnks, hg!



Ennoea said:


> Good job Neby, I'm just remembering when I was obsessed with making AMV, god it was a pain to use movie maker



Yeah, well...actually, I'm using Pinnacle. It's still a pain, though. But I'm getting used to it.



KLoWn said:


> *@Neby*
> The AMV is *alright*, but the subs is really fuckin annoying if you ask me, use raw's next time.





Yeah, for a 'pure' AMV it would probably be better without subs. But...I don't have any raws.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 13, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Yeah, for a 'pure' AMV it would probably be better without subs. But...I don't have any raws.


That's one of the things that separates the awesome amv's from the "alright" ones.

This is an awesome AMV
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O6KoNasaUk[/YOUTUBE]
When you make something like this i'll be glad to tell you your AMV is awesome too.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 13, 2009)

yello fellas. when is it back? 
i cant wait to see king vs president fight. 
oh and, killua rocks


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 13, 2009)

i posted it before
but IMO that's the best HxH amv and one of the best amvs ever
try to beat that NeBy
i love the ending part

why is my name in klown's quote 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3whvgSaTk8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 13, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> That's one of the things that separates the awesome amv's from the "alright" ones.
> 
> This is an awesome AMV
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O6KoNasaUk[/YOUTUBE]
> When you make something like this i'll be glad to tell you your AMV is awesome too.



The video is awesome, the music is crap. People that want to "rock" or whatever should just put someting good as Kreator or old Metallica, not this marlyn manson or whatever it's called.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 13, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> That's one of the things that separates the awesome amv's from the "alright" ones.
> 
> This is an awesome AMV
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O6KoNasaUk[/YOUTUBE]
> When you make something like this i'll be glad to tell you your AMV is awesome too.



Ermmm... if that's your threshold for calling something awesome...in that case I'll settle for a little less.  

I mean, that would take me WEEKS to make, and that's provided my editor (a free, limited version) would be able to do it, which is highly doubtful.

But, ok...so, it's alright.... but an above average alright, right?

Right?  




hgfdsahjkl said:


> i posted it before
> but IMO that's the best HxH amv and one of the best amvs ever
> try to beat that NeBy
> i love the ending part
> ...



That was a pretty good one too, true. Music and scenes were nice and well in syncho, though maybe a bit...I don't know; he made it more easy with the abundant use of those white flashes/fades.

That said, I wonder how one makes those; they do come in handy sometimes. I've seen it used in other AMV's as well, but the standard 'effect' with my Pinnacle is just a normal fade in or fade out.



Mongoloid Gnome said:


> The video is awesome, the music is crap. People that want to "rock" or whatever should just put someting good as Kreator or old Metallica, not this marlyn manson or whatever it's called.



Hm. Well, I thought the music wasn't too bad. I would say the content shown in it was fail, though. 

But as an AMV, I must agree with Klown; it was really great. Even if I had a prog capable of editing to such a degree, and full mastery/knowledge of/about it, I still would be busy for weeks and months on such a thing, I think. Of course, I don't know how long the creator of that AMV needed. 

But for now, it's out of my league and that of the vid-editor (free Pinnacle version) I have.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 13, 2009)

Just watched the anime movie 'the girl who leapt through time'....a bit of an awkward drawing-style and some other minor things that could have been better, but all in all a good anime, with an interesting concept and some awesome (emo-)moments in it.

No shounen of course, but still pretty good and you'll probably like it (if you don't mind shojo elements).


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 13, 2009)

yeah i know it
i know it's good but still i need to watch it

now i am watching ga-rei zero   a good shonen (short only 12 episode)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sX5PsaBmD14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 13, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Right?


Yes. **


----------



## Iris (Jan 14, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> That's one of the things that separates the awesome amv's from the "alright" ones.
> 
> This is an awesome AMV
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O6KoNasaUk[/YOUTUBE]
> When you make something like this i'll be glad to tell you your AMV is awesome too.



Since that's a Naruto AMV it automatically makes it rubbish.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 14, 2009)

Iris said:


> Since that's a Naruto AMV it automatically makes it rubbish.


Pathetic


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 14, 2009)

Iris said:


> Since that's a Naruto AMV it automatically makes it rubbish.



What? GTFO.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 14, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Yes. **





I knew you were, under that eternal negativeness and cynical, the-glass-is-always-half-empty exterior, a warm, compassionate, empathic, emo-sweet person!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 14, 2009)

.....................


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2009)

Iris said:


> Since that's a Naruto AMV it automatically makes it rubbish.



It's rubbish if Zabuza and Haku isn't in it, which is very likely


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

*have anyone read the joke that is ANN review for HxH first DVD box*

the reviewer descriped it as generic,and that HXH is a poor cousin by comparison to naruto 

dont read it for the fear of hypertension


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 15, 2009)

I read that. Naruto and Bleach as sophisticated. :rofl

And Yoshihiro *Takagi*. :rofl

I even read in another review saying "Hunter X Hunter lacks the more complex fighting system Naruto has." :rofl  (Though that is forgivable since they saw nothing yet. But still... )

Well, I can't wait until the reviewer's brain explodes in the awesomeness of York Shin. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't mind me, I'm not really hating. I just want to randomly rant once in a while. 






> It's rubbish if Zabuza and Haku isn't in it, which is very likely



Even that arc was kinda crap. Kishimoto just threw-in every shounen cliche he knew, resulting in an awful big mess.

Btw, I also saw this.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow I've certainly missed a lot in this thread.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 15, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Btw, I also saw this.


Total shit.
HxH has only had one good opening, and no good endings.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2009)

nah mang, the Wave Country arc was actually quite, Sauce got his ass kicked and should've died. Haku's story was sad, yet the end was fucking sad as well. Although clichéd, it was and still is the best arc in Naruto BY FAR.

That reviewer, has he seen POKKURU yet? JESUS CHRIST WHAT FUCKING BLASPHEMY


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 15, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Total shit.





At least it's still York Shin. 


> HxH has only had one good opening,


Ohayou? Yeah that's a great song. I wish I could see a live performance.



> That reviewer, has he seen POKKURU yet? JESUS CHRIST WHAT FUCKING BLASPHEMY



Yes he has. Now that I think about it, it's no wonder he gave that review.   His opinion will probably sink even lower once that fail passes.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2009)

What you just said:

"The review will be lower once Pokkuru dies"

I couldn't agree more


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 15, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Ohayou? Yeah that's a great song. I wish I could see a live performance.


It just sounds plain and generic imo.

The only HxH opening worth mentioning:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_nZoQeE76Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 15, 2009)

Killua said:


> What you just said:
> 
> "The review will be lower once Pokkuru dies"
> 
> I couldn't agree more



 No, just no.





> It just sounds plain and generic imo.
> 
> The only HxH opening worth mentioning:



Well, I am no music expert. I just like what sounds good to me. I know many complaining about that song's vocals, though.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 15, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Well, I am no music expert. I just like what sounds good to me. I know many complaining about that song's vocals, though.


But do you think it sounds good just cuz it's featured in HxH?


----------



## Malumultimus (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, most people I talk to like the first OP. I don't get it, though. I love the second one. It's eerie and I think it's pretty.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 15, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> But do you think it sounds good just cuz it's featured in HxH?



Why do I always get myself into this kind of discussions? Can't people be knowingly biased these days? 

Anyway, it's not that it's featured in HxH, because I like it more than other op and ed. Also, I meant "good for me" as "i personally like" because as I said, I do not have a very profound opinion in music.

I like Ohayou for various reasons. First probably is nostalgia; in our local channel where I first saw HxH, they only played the first opening for the TV series never the ending, so you see I have this attachment. I was also crazy for this song when I first heard its full version, as a kid nearly 7 years ago. Still love it to this day.

I also like Popcorn.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

> HxH has only had one good opening, and no good endings



i like all HxH songs greatly my least favourite as song is the  one you mentioned 

1st and the two for GI ova r my favourite




> Why do I always get myself into this kind of discussions?



 i know what you mean

that happens always to me with hisoka 



> nearly 7 years ago.



nearly the same as me

anyone saw zaraki vs nnoitro

music was freaken epic

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiCGjDLhusc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Danchou (Jan 15, 2009)

I like the HxH OPs and EDs. Especially the ones from the York Shin arc.

The sun also shines at night and Hotaru are a few of my favourite anime songs ever. Likewise Do you feel like I feel is also awesome.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> anyone saw zaraki vs nnoitro
> 
> music was freaken epic
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiCGjDLhusc[/YOUTUBE]


What ep? **


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

they used it in the last two episodes 201 and 202

ep.202 was ending of their fight,it was nice


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 15, 2009)

All of the HxH openings and endings are good imo, my personal faves being Taiyou ha yorumo kagayaku (2nd OP) and Carry On (1st OVA ED).

Best animation has to be the second version of the GI OP (Pray)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

best animation IMO either op 2 or op 1 GI


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 15, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Best animation has to be the second version of the GI OP (Pray)



GI 2 and best animation in the same sentence? Doesn't feel right. 

Coincidentally, the first version is the worst.  Seriously, don't those animators know anything about background? 

Best animation *HAS* to be OP2.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah hisoka in the end


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah hisoka in the end



 Which?

I was thinking more along the lines of Kuroro's requiem.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 15, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Total shit.
> HxH has only had one good opening, and no good endings.



Well, the Arabic one wasn't too bad neither.

Ermm...what did I read? There is a review somewhere that claims HxH is weak and doesn't have the complexity of shounen* like Naruto and Bleach*??!! What was that guy on?

Can't be a professional review; probably some blog thing, right? There is no way a professional reviewer would want to put himself up like a complete idiot like that.

I mean, a lot can be said about HxH, and there is certainly room for some criticism (I have some myself)...but THAT is something that is utter crap, however you look at it. If one claims Naruto and Bleach is more complex and intelligent than HxH, you're either a total nutcase, or didn't get passed the first episode, or, more likely, just trying to create a flamefest as a troll.

Of all possible valid criticism, this one is probably the furthest from the truth I've ever heard.

Where is that review? And can you post replies there? Otherwise, I feel a huge wall of text coming up...





Anyway: back to more important things: my AMV! 


I noticed only half the people here supported my egotripping by saying it's fantastic! 

You may also say 'alright' if you have the same attitude and psychology as Klown, in which case 'alright' has about the same value as 'great' with any other person.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

@Neby

the problem it might be the most popular anime site where many people get info,the reviewer is supposed to be a pro

here is the link,go there and put him to shame,you can comment down at the end of the page


----------



## Xell (Jan 15, 2009)

Neby, I'd like to comment on your AMV. I'm going to be brutally honest.. It's not good.

For a start, it has pretty much no timing. You NEED to time your AMV, otherwise it's just another AMV on Youtube which has random battle clips attached to it. The song wasn't a very good choice either, mainly because it would be a very difficult song to time the video to anyways. One thing you can do is find a song with a very noticeable drum beat and time it to that, or time the video with every new line of a song. 

The subtitles are also distracting, you may want to crop them out in VirtualDubMod. 

Still, good try though. Keep going and maybe we'll get some Hunter x Hunter AMVs on youtube which are actually good. 

Also, there was that one Naruto AMV posted a page or two back which has some fucking BLINDING effects (shit almost gave a me a seizure). Don't worry about that.. An AMV doesn't need effects to be good. Some people actually hide their poor AMV skills by smearing shitty effects all over it (not that that AMV was bad, but that is what some people do).

Here's an example.. A 49 second Dragonball Z AMV (Trailer style) thing I made a couple months ago. It has its flaws, but you can see that I made an effort to time it a lot in places:


----------



## NeBy (Jan 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> @Neby
> 
> the problem it might be the most popular anime site where many people get info,the reviewer is supposed to be a pro
> 
> here is the link,go there and put him to shame,you can comment down at the end of the page



I just saw the last Bleach episode, and I now understand completely what that reviewer meant by superior fightingtechniques and the superior complexity of Bleach&co.

I mean, Kenpachi was losing his battle with that espada, but then! Complexity! Extra-ordinary deep fightingsystem!!

He uses BOTH hands, and suddenly is able to  totally defeat his oponent!

Well, ofcourse, HxH can't beat that!


----------



## NeBy (Jan 15, 2009)

Xell said:


> Neby, I'd like to comment on your AMV. I'm going to be brutally honest.. It's not good.
> 
> For a start, it has pretty much no timing. You NEED to time your AMV, otherwise it's just another AMV on Youtube which has random battle clips attached to it. The song wasn't a very good choice either, mainly because it would be a very difficult song to time the video to anyways. One thing you can do is find a song with a very noticeable drum beat and time it to that, or time the video with every new line of a song.
> 
> ...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

I read some of the comments and i couldnt read more after that 

someone said that york shin and ant arc are pure gold
he said that he can put those at the level of the great as Naruto and Bleach


----------



## Xell (Jan 15, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Brutally honest?!
> 
> Who asked for that?
> 
> ...



Okay. Cool AMV bro.

Fuck, I can't find any American dub HxH clips on Youtube.. Hasn't ANYONE bought the DVDs apart from that stupid reviewer on ANN?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

NeBy said:


> I just saw the last Bleach episode, and I now understand completely what that reviewer meant by superior fightingtechniques and the superior complexity of Bleach&co.
> 
> I mean, Kenpachi was losing his battle with that espada, but then! Complexity! Extra-ordinary deep fightingsystem!!
> 
> ...





you know using both of your hands makes you stronger 
add to that
that zaraki took alot of fatal wounds,and he moved as nothing happened to him



> Okay. Cool AMV sis



fixed


----------



## NeBy (Jan 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> @Neby
> 
> the problem it might be the most popular anime site where many people get info,the reviewer is supposed to be a pro
> 
> here is the link,go there and put him to shame,you can comment down at the end of the page



You have to sign up/in to comment! 
I hate signing in; it's always the same crap before being able to do anything. It almost put me of to post here too, a year ago.

Anyway, it's a silly review. Though, to be honest, I have another impression of it then I first imagined. I mean...he doesn't seem like a deliberate troll; I think he's genuinely expressing his thoughts on it.

But he still is a noob in essence, and hardly professional. He even got 'Togashi' wrong, for gods' sake. And using 'complexity' and Naruto&Bleach in the same sentence...that's over it.

The mistake he makes is only seeing the *said* goal, and interpreting that literally. 'Going to find his father' might seem generic and not all that interesting, true, following an exam neither, etc.* *but that's not the point, because that's not really what HxH is about**

It's not REALLY about finding his father; that's only used as a red thread to link all the arcs and continue the story itself. In reality, it's about how a boy tries to achieve a goal (it's in the trying, not in the goal), in the way he meets and interacts with others, in the theme of friendship, etc.

True, it's been done before, but that's because EVERYTHING has been done before. There isn't a single grand theme left (love, death, etc.) in the whole of literature, which hasn't been handled before.

So Naruto has themes like relationships and friendship, and striving to reach a goal too, true (it copied many things from HxH, actually). And it has an 'exam' too.

but while the themes can't be original anymore, the *execution* of those themes, the WAY in which it is portrayed, can be very much original. And in that way, HxH beats anything Naruto and Bleach have shown thusfar. Those mainly boil down to simplistic one-liners (and one-goalers), an overuse of repeating emo-moments (which the reviewer probably thinks of as 'character depth') and a totally unrealistic fightingsystem, with no logic in it and an overwhelming focus on getting 'uberstrong'.

The fact that the reviewer has missed all that, and just stuck with the literal goals and superficial 'alike-as so many other shonen' makes me feel he hasn't really watched it long enough.

One could have that wrong impression for the first 6 episodes, maybe...but once you really go further and notice the superb way in which subplots are told, and the development of characters is being built, and details spring about with amazing originality (the nen-fighting system, for instance), one would be hard-pressed to call HxH a weak clone of something else.

In fact, it's just the opposite.




*CC, attribution*


----------



## NeBy (Jan 15, 2009)

Xell said:


> Okay. Cool AMV bro.





Thanks, Xell, you're a sweetie!

I knew my hard work would pay off and everyone would find it next-to-perfect, or, as Klown calls it: 'alright'!


----------



## NeBy (Jan 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you know using both of your hands makes you stronger
> add to that
> that zaraki took alot of fatal wounds,and he moved as nothing happened to him
> 
> ...



:S


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

damn it neby,go and post there


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 15, 2009)

Xell gets sexypoints for actually timing a fucking AMV w/o having to be at a con. And is that movie 9? No it's not but it should be. Fuck the actual series. Movie 9 FO LYFE!

and NeBy.  Fuck your logic, things like that are made for the burning heart that is a man's spirit.  Unless you're gonna call Gurrenn Lagann crappy for being illogical.  I will drill you....wait what?


----------



## NeBy (Jan 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> damn it neby,go and post there



I offer that post/comment up for the greater good of humanity and hereby mark it under a Creative Commons licence, attribution.

There you go. Now YOU can copy/paste it, and post it there!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

I dont want to sign


----------



## NeBy (Jan 15, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Xell gets sexypoints for actually timing a fucking AMV w/o having to be at a con. And is that movie 9? No it's not but it should be. Fuck the actual series. Movie 9 FO LYFE!



Ermm...You lost me a few times, there. Maybe I'm not used to the latest hip chat-lingo anymore .

But anyway: feel free to give as much sexypoints to whomever you fancy! 



> and NeBy.  Fuck your logic, things like that are made for the burning heart that is a man's spirit.  Unless you're gonna call Gurrenn Lagann crappy for being illogical.  I will drill you....wait what?



Well...technically speaking, it can't be just *my* logic, because that would imply it's not logic at all.  Logic, by definition, goes beyond mere subjective interpretation. Therefor, logic is logic, not 'my' logic, or 'your' logic.

That said, while it's possible to use logic as such, by different persons, even then it's difficult to come to an agreement if the premisses differ.

And I'm pretty consistent in it, btw, because I DID call Gurrenn Lagann...not crappy, I think, but ... wiat, I'll search for it.

There, found it, I replied to hgfd-dude with this, about Lagann:

"I just finished Gurren Lagann anime...was not really my thing (bit too childish); typical mecha shonen for lil kids. Though I was surprised they had the guts to let some major characters die. It's something you rarely see in western cartoons. In fact, in this respect, it's better than Bleach."

In short, I thought it had some good moments, and the dying of that dude (forgot his name) was quite surprising and a pretty strong emo-moment. Also, some character development was very well done.

But at the other hand...the story itself was kind of nonsensical. It had promise, especially at the start, when you discover humans were pounded into the earth for their own good, but it started to fail the longer it took to unravel (spiral energy versus non-spiral? What the fuck?) and than you had giant ships walking on two legs (which, in truth, would cause it to collapse to the front immediately, due to the center of gravity being totally wrong), and leaping miles into the air, etc. And especially the end: they are...dancing on *galaxies???*  Do you know how silly that is?! You can't possibly have a robot so big as a galaxy, and even if you did, your mass would be as big as the galaxy, and thus, you would start to revolve around a mutual center of gravity. And even if you could stand on it, you would immediately sink through it: a galaxy is not fixed, it's made of stars which lay lightyears away of eachother.

Now, that said, it's pretty logical that, if you don't mind the illogic of that anime, and merely focus on the good parts (characters, emo-moments, etc. - I liked the part where they fall into a abandoned city with a small group of survivers eating grubs and believing in a set of religious rules, for instance), that you can still be of the opinion that it's one of the greatest animes ever.

I, however, also place some importance to the realism and consistency (and I mean; realism and consistency WITHIN the given setting). The more childish and absurd an anime gets, the more I tend to dislike it. As for Lagann; I can't really say it's one of the best I've seen, but all in all, it's not the worst I've seen neither. I dislike the absurd illogical parts, but there were scenes I liked very much too, and now and then some intriguing concepts were shown.

But anyhow, depending on how much importance you give to certain aspects of the anime, one may find it 'excellent' to 'no good'.

The same goes for AMV's, as Xell has proven.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 15, 2009)

...really Ne? I gotta read all that? FFS.

I was complimenting the time frame Xell used as well as actually timing for impacts in his video. I find the Gohan cum hero era/ Prime Piccolo time as my favorite visual DBZ era. One of the best highlights of this frame in time is DBZ Movie 9, starring Bojack. I simply commented that Xell should have used movie 9 as his AMV source, it A; has better animation and B; gives you a single source file with uniform animation to pull from.

What you say about Gurrenn Lagan explains why I like it so much to a T. You look at it from a somewhat realistic point of view, even in the emotional sense. You probably wanted more detail into just how right was Simon's side. Whereas when I watch it, while I tally references to pop culture and injokes (one reason to like it), I turn my brain down some and enjoy the animation/voices/ (yet another) and just get behind the characters POV. If I wanted to intellectually look at it, it's the evolution of the 'deconstruct super mecha' genre. Eva for all it's flaws did that well enough where I ain't turning anime into HWK anymore.

...aside from Higurashi No Noko Koro Ni.

Anyways, it is that which makes Kenpachi so popular. As well as Gutts, Kenshiro, 7/10 JoJos, Lu Bu, and endless amounts of guys that make no sense, but you just get behind. And not because they are cool. And not because they are pure. 

...I was going somewhere with this but I got about 8/10 for completion.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

some times NeBy you need to stop the realistic look ,really 
that's probably why you will never like OP

it's a man romance as they say it in OP

men r gar 
women arent  (racism )

IMO TTGL was excellent ,one of my favourite
and kenpachi fucken rocks



> ???* Do you know how silly that is?! You can't possibly have a robot so big as a galaxy, and even if you did, your mass would be as big as the galaxy, and thus, you would start to revolve around a mutual center of gravity. And even if you could stand on it, you would immediately sink through it: a galaxy is not fixed, it's made of stars which lay lightyears away of eachother



where is the spirit

it wasnt meant to be realistic NeBy,you need to be more smooth


----------



## NeBy (Jan 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> some times NeBy you need to stop the realistic look ,really
> that's probably why you will never like OP
> 
> it's a man romance as they say it in OP
> ...



I can do very well with expelling realism in the sense of it having to be realistic in a r/l-sense. I mean, HxH isn't realistic in that sense neither (nen? Hatsu? People having their memories after being eaten?) BUT while I can dispel those things, because they are set in the frame of the story itself, I can't say the same with things that are contradictory WITHIN the world that has been created.


I mean, ok, I can accept all the nen-techniques shown by Pitou, because nen and hatsu is an integral part, with some logical rules made by Togashi, within the set framework of the HxH world.

However, if, for instance, it would be shown later on that Pitou could revive dead people... I would go totally bleh on that.

Pitou would still be a great character, the friendship between Gon and Killua would be as compelling, the subplots as ingenious, but still, that would be a major downfall for me.

Why?

Not because of the hatsu on itself, but because that would lead to complete absurdities and incompatibilities and contradictions. For instance, if Pitou can revive dead people, there is NO REASON why she would now be panicking that Gon will fight her. Instead, she could just rip him apart, and revive snotgirl afterwards, then. So...THAT WOULDN'T MAKE ANY SENSE.

I can not get rid of that kind of 'realistic look'. I just can't. A story/scene/action must make sense, or it lessens in value. Especially if it's set in a world where it's supposed to make (some) sense. (granted, OP may be different in that respect).

Something that doesn't make sense, _doesn't make sense_, period. If one doesn't give any value to it making sense, then any story will do, even absurd ones that don't really tell anything, nor go anywhere, and you can't tell head or tail about it because it's completely illogical.

Alas, I value good stories/(sub)plots; and good stories/(sub)plots must have internal consistency.

In fact, if everything - absurd or not - goes, then holding a sword with two hands which makes you suddenly uberhaxored and able to beat an opponent who was kicking your ass before...would be quite normal and acceptable.

But I'm not like that. Being too realistic or not, I call that as it is: crap.

I still can appreciate the other (possibly good) things about the story or arc, but THAT scene lessens the believability, and thus, my level of 'empathy' with the story and characters.

In fact, I don't think it's a good thing if people can shrug off any necessity for realism, even if only the sort of realism within the given context of a created world, because if one goes that far, one loses the ability to differentiate between what is a good story and what is a crappy one.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

well nen feels realistic to me,really
togashi was genius in making it
i *loved* how togashi releated it to real life,the people who are genius in something activited nen subcounciously



> In fact, if everything - absurd or not - goes, then holding a sword with two hands which makes you suddenly uberhaxored and able to beat an opponent who was kicking your ass before...would be quite normal and acceptable



yeah that was crap

did you watch FLCL
that was completely completely unrealistc
but if you read about it everyone descripe it a a masterpiece and i agree
it was a genius work

this type of shows arent supposed to be analyzed as you did,TTGL is similar to FLCL
I think this types arent for you


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 15, 2009)

I thought TTGL was extremely overhyped and overrated.  I should try finishing it sometime though..


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

IMO it ranges from above average/good to excellent depending on the viewer


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 15, 2009)

It's probably that I heard it was mindblowing and lifechanging for months before I tried it.  

I'm glad I picked up JJBA before it became a huge fad or I probably would be disappointed by that too.  But JJBA fucking rocks...so maybe not.

Kamina was pretty awesome though.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> well nen feels realistic to me,really
> togashi was genius in making it



That was my point. It's not realistic from the sense of r/l realism. But it does make sense in HxH, because it's made an integral part of it, with consistent rules as Togashi created it.

I have no trouble accepting 'unrealistic' things, when they are set in a given context that makes sense - when applying the rules of that created world.




> yeah that was crap
> 
> did you watch FLCL
> that was completely completely unrealistc
> ...



Well, it's hardly analysing; when I saw it, I was just thinking: "what the f? A robot larger than a galaxy, and STANDING on one?! That's BS."

And let's face it: we all know that *IS* BS. It's true the anime had his strong points too, but my point is: they could have kept all the strong points (characters, emo-moments, etc.) and have a slightly more realistic battle, with, say, robots that wouldn't cave in under their own weight.

The same goes for the 'spiral vs. anti-spiral' folks and...ah, f-. Something to do with coming from spirals, or  not...newsflash: everything in the universe moves and turns and revolves, so, basically, there are no anti-spirals...which somehow is said, because they turned out to be ex-spirals who got into a depression because the universe couldn't handle life, or something.

I mean, I call that laziness in coming up with something better.

If Togashi had to come up with some opposing forces, I'm pretty sure he would have created something better than that confusing story.

And it STILL would have kept all the good parts, and thus, it would have been better.


As for the rest:

In fact, I tried FLCL quite some time ago, and you're right: I didn't like it. It was too weird for my taste. And not only weird in the normal sense (because I actually like that, as in Kino's journey), but weird in the absurd sense.

Though, to be honest; I did feel it was particularity strong in the character -and relationship department. I could already feel that after a few episodes; it was very appealing in that sense. It was almost enough to keep me going. Almost.

I think people mistake 'a masterpiece' for some ASPECT of the anime they were really fond of.

A true masterpiece is excellent in every aspect, however, from art to story to character-development, to (sub)plots and intrigue, mystery, action, relationships...combining and balancing shounen, shojo and seinen-elements, etc.

For now, HxH is one of the animes that comes closest to this (unreachable) ideal anime.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 15, 2009)

Have you read Monster or Battle Angel Alita Neby?  I think you would like them a lot.

And FLCL was so great.  It was insane and confusing but it was so well made and entertaining it didn't matter.  The different sight gags like doing manga pages and parrodying South Park were hilarious and the animation on the fights was excellent.

It was supposedly some sort of deep social commentary to but whatever.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

> A true masterpiece is excellent in every aspect, however, from art to story to character-development, to (sub)plots and intrigue, mystery, action, relationships...combining and balancing shounen, shojo and seinen-elements, etc



that will be perfect which is something unreachable(which hxh,monster are nearly there)

FLCL was a masterpiece in its type or in what they wanted to offer


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

Monster too a masterpiece


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 15, 2009)

NeBY you should try suspension of belief. Being realistic with fiction is utterly retarded


----------



## NeBy (Jan 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> that will be perfect which is something unreachable(which hxh,monster are nearly there)
> 
> FLCL was a masterpiece in its type or in what they wanted to offer



Well, that would depend on what it actually was that they wanted to offer, and nobody seems to know that for sure.  

Besides, it's kind of a strange reasoning, that. One could as well say that Bleach is a masterpiece in its type, then: the type of generic shounen where one battle follows the other, has little character development, and a constant levelling to be uberhaxored.

In that view, bleach was a masterpiece too.

But with 'masterpiece' I'm rather thinking about a summum of all aspects that make an anime great.

True, it's not possible to reach that, but *striving* for it is a worthwhile goal, and manga/anime that try to do that are, depending on their level of success, closer to a masterpiece than others, who focus on some aspects, but don't care about others.


Of course, when considering what is a GOOD anime/manga...it's really difficult to say, because it's largely based on taste (and thus personal and subjective).

I found TTGL pretty good (and even superior to Bleach) in some aspects...but I still maintain it had some severe shortcomings, especially in the story&plot department. And it also had some childish...well, I don't know...as I said, it's a mech-anime meant for younger children (who are incapable of noticing any inconsistencies anyhow)  - but with some surprising 'mature' elements in it (such as the dying of the main character, and the coping with the loss of that person by the second main character: I thought that was really the strong point of the series).


I'm not saying it was worthless; I'm just saying it could have been better.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Monster too a masterpiece



As is Berserk right hgfdsahjkl


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

This is hilarious, you're talking about other mangas in my HxH


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

it depends on the fiction
some ideas are really retarded

as kenpachi one with both hands 
yamato building a huge castle with rooms and stuff with hand seals

dont get me wrong i like both naruto and bleach 

however IMO nothing wrong with TTGL fiction


----------



## NeBy (Jan 15, 2009)

The Faint Smile said:


> Have you read Monster or Battle Angel Alita Neby?  I think you would like them a lot.
> 
> And FLCL was so great.  It was insane and confusing but it was so well made and entertaining it didn't matter.  The different sight gags like doing manga pages and parrodying South Park were hilarious and the animation on the fights was excellent.
> 
> It was supposedly some sort of deep social commentary to but whatever.



Monster rings a bell; I think I've seen it. Or am I thinking of monster+?

Or is that that seinen, with something with a hospital dude who murders people and such?

Or maybe I'm mistaken altogether; I'll check 

Battle Angel Alita...not sure. I'm not too good with names; I only remember those that really impressed me.

Mind you: I'm NOT (only, or even majorly) interested in seinen. Ok, I liked Ghost in the Shell, but it's not like seinen is my favourite manga/anime.

In fact...while it can differ greatly (I liked death note and elfenlied also, after all) my typical, generally most preferred 'genre' would be something like HxH, FMA, 12 kingdoms, SnM, etc. Something like that.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> As is Berserk right hgfdsahjkl



I swear i thought of you when i wrote that 
then i said to myself i wont be writing it,to get you post here

yeah hawk ofcourse Berserk too


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> it depends on the fiction
> some ideas are really retarded
> 
> as kenpachi one with both hands
> ...



HXH craps on all current shonen though right hgfdsahjkl


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I swear i thought of you when i wrote that


Cool 


hgfdsahjkl said:


> then i said to myself i wont be writing it,to get you post here
> 
> yeah hawk ofcourse Berserk too



I respect HXH enough to post here without a Berserk related comment


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

sure
no comparison

OP is great too but HxH is superior


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 15, 2009)

Omg I raged when I saw that ANN review

I want to snap that idiot's neck. Naruto and Bleach SOPHISTICATED. WTF IS THIS SHIT, cryboy naruto and emoboy sasuke better characters... Blasphemy. 

Ah well, not like raging's going to help anything


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

I raged for 2 days


----------



## NeBy (Jan 15, 2009)

Kancent said:


> NeBY you should try suspension of belief. Being realistic with fiction is utterly retarded



Then I think you have missed a point I have already explained several times, now.

You have 'suspension of belief' when it comes to actual, real-life realism. And you have 'suspension of belief' when it comes to certain actions, handlings or aspects *within* the setting of the imaginary world that has been created.

I have no problem with the first. In fact, it's a necessary condition to be able to do so, to enjoy any works of fiction (especially SF or fantasy). This is what you mean, and it is, indeed, retarded.

I do have a problem with the latter, and rightfully so, because that leads to internal inconsistencies. To maintain consistency **within the created world of fiction** is not retarded, but on the contrary, necessary, for it to make any sense.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 15, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> This is hilarious, you're talking about other mangas in my HxH



Well...we can only say Togashi is a lazy asshole so many times...


NeBy said:


> Monster rings a bell; I think I've seen it. Or am I thinking of monster+?
> 
> Or is that that seinen, with something with a hospital dude who murders people and such?
> 
> ...



That's like the first episode of Monster that you described (well it's not but close enough)...it's a lot more than that.

Check out Battle Angel Alita if you want amazing characters, dialogue, plot and action.

You're really weird though.  You're overly serious about shounen but you don't want to try seinen.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

> You're really weird though. You're overly serious about shounen but you don't want to try seinen.



nothing wrong with prefering shonen
Neby watchs seinen too

i am same, i prefer shonen 
IMO even berserk is a shonen

the same genre a hero facing strong oponents,fighting

it's like some prefer action other prefer comedy
some prefer shonen ,the same idea


----------



## NeBy (Jan 15, 2009)

The Faint Smile said:


> Well...we can only say Togashi is a lazy asshole so many times...
> 
> 
> That's like the first episode of Monster that you described (well it's not but close enough)...it's a lot more than that.
> ...



Well, 'not' is a bit much: I liked Death Note and Ghost in a shell and such...

It's just...well, maybe I'm just falling for the cute bishies and big-eyed characters and such. 

Besides...I'm not sure, but 'pure' shounen...I actually like that less than mixes, such as HxH and all the others I described in a former post.

Naruto and bleach...well, I watch it, and it can be entertaining, sometimes. There have been (parts of) arcs, especially in the first season, I thought were really good, even.

But while I moderately like those (and often not ), I just LOVE non-typical shounen, like HxH. Or anime that are more shojo than shounen, like 12 kingdoms.

But, as said, I also love things like Death Note, and Kino's voyage.

I think I'll like any anime that is intelligent, has a good plot/story, and great character-development and relationships (with or without emo-moments). I also confess I often like a 'cuteness'-factor in it...which is difficult to describe (this is less the case with seinen, btw).

Many of those anime are not 'realistic' in the r/l sense, but I don't mind that one bit. It's just it can't become absurd/childish.

I mean: look at SnM (btw, thnks for that tip, hgfd; it really was to my liking, that one). One can discus what agegroup it is made for, but one thing is for certain: it won't suddenly turn up with a talking boat, or a grinning sun, or robots as huge faces with legs that ultimately walk on galaxies...you see where I'm getting at?

The whole story of SnM is fantasy and 'unrealistic', but it is realistic _viewed from within the world that has been created_. It doesn't introduce things that destroys its own believability.

PS. I'll check out Battle Angel Alita; I've gotten golden tips on this thread before. 

Kino's journey and SnM have joined the rank of my favourites, and it was thnks to some tips I got here.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

@NeBy
you tried berserk or FMA 
i didnt try FMA but from what i hear it seems it is the most closest shonen to HxH


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> IMO even berserk is a shonen



Lies 

IMO HXH seems kinda Seinen, with it's brutality and complexity


----------



## NeBy (Jan 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> @NeBy
> you tried berserk



I saw the anime of it.

It was quite promising, and it had scenes that had me completely hooked...also, the two main characters (in the anime) were truly memorable. Also, it was one of my first animes where I was really...shocked is a big word...'confronted' with some adult/mature dark sides which I never had witnessed in a 'cartoon' before, so that made quite some impression.

All in all, a great anime (didn't read the manga, though).

The only minor thing was, that I felt it was rushed, and uncompleted, at the end. I don't know if the anime diverted from the manga or what, but somehow, it felt unfinished and rushed at the end, which was a pity, because it was really well developed during most of the arc.

Also; it didn't have a typical all-ends-well Hollywood ending, on the contrary...that too, was something that made a deep impression on me.

As said; I wished more shounen had some unexpected, tragic ending too.




hgfdsahjkl said:


> @NeBy
> you tried berserk or FMA
> i didnt try FMA but from what i hear it seems it is the most closest shonen to HxH



You should read a bit more attentively what I write. 

I've already said in my former posts it's one of my favourites too. In fact, I've watched FMA before I watched HxH.

And indeed, the 'genre' is closely related.

It's both not 'pure' shounen like Bleach and naruto is, though. It's non-typical shounen with an extra quality to it.

And in fact berserkhawk is right: regarding its 'rawness' and complexity, HxH has a bit of seinen elements in it. The eclectic approach of HxH where it superbly mixes aspects that traditionally do not belong to typical shounen, is what makes it so appealing.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Lies
> 
> IMO HXH seems kinda Seinen, with it's brutality and complexity



or you could say it the other way,i was going to say the same
but as i prefer shonen i said berserk is shonen

really the basic idea is the same as shonen,and that's why berserk is nearly everyone favourite seinen


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

NeBy said:


> I saw the anime of it.
> 
> It was quite promising, and it had scenes that had me completly hooked...also, the two main characters (in the anime) were truelly memorable. Also, it was one of my first animes where I was really...shocked is a big word...'confronted' with some adult/mature dark sides whic I never had witnessed in a 'cartoon' before, so that made quite some impression.
> 
> ...



go read the manga


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

NeBy said:


> I saw the anime of it.
> 
> It was quite promising, and it had scenes that had me completly hooked...also, the two main characters (in the anime) were truelly memorable. Also, it was one of my first animes where I was really...shocked is a big word...'confronted' with some adult/mature dark sides whic I never had witnessed in a 'cartoon' before, so that made quite some impression.
> 
> ...



then you dont know that half of fma was *filler*
they will make a new anime following the manga
and as i know
manga>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>..anime
imagine


----------



## NeBy (Jan 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> go read the manga





You go read/watch Black blood brothers, the girl that leapt through time, 12 kingdoms, Kino's voyage, etc, etc....




hgfdsahjkl said:


> then you dont know that half of fma was *filler*
> they will make a new anime following the manga
> and as i know
> manga>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>..anime
> imagine



Well...filler can be good. (at least, on hxh)

The only thing that was a bit less, was the FMA film. Maybe it was because I expected too much from it, but I thought the movie was less good than the series.


hxh anime >= hxh manga


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 15, 2009)

NeBy said:


> I saw the anime of it.
> 
> It was quite promising, and it had scenes that had me completly hooked...also, the two main characters (in the anime) were truelly memorable. Also, it was one of my first animes where I was really...shocked is a big word...'confronted' with some adult/mature dark sides whic I never had witnessed in a 'cartoon' before, so that made quite some impression.
> 
> ...


DUde you really need to read the Manga it absolutely crushes the anime in every aspect  



hgfdsahjkl said:


> really the basic idea is the same as shonen,and that's why berserk is nearly everyone favourite seinen


Hmm interesting point i guess Berserk does have a lot of Shonen qualities but i beleive that the Seinen aspects of it are what really make it's world a beleiviblely depressing one.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

NeBy said:


> You go read/watch Black blood brothers, the girl that leapt through time, 12 kingdoms, Kino's voyage, etc, etc....



read my previous post


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

NeBy said:


> You go read/watch Black blood brothers, the girl that leapt through time, 12 kingdoms, Kino's voyage, etc, etc....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cuz HxH anime followed its manga 
in FMA they changed its story


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 15, 2009)

First of all Nintendo Wii Discussion - Over 2 Million sold in November ...Seriously if you like Ghost in the Shell you'll love this.  The protagonist is even cute, so you're covered on that front.

On the shounen topic, I completely get prefering lighter reading and not liking plot-holes.  I don't get how you say you don't like childish things when shounen are aimed at kids.  The themes, even when done well, are generally pretty damn childish.  "be the strongest," "fight for your friends," "stop the random evil guy" etc.  The whole world view on most of them is incredibly black and white.

HxH(woo on topic) does a great job of portraying more realistic ideals and showing that it's not as simple as good vs evil, with the King for example.  we all know that HxH is pretty different from most shounen though.  

That's why I prefer the more complex morals and characters that are more common to seinen manga.  Take Jashugan or Den from Battle Angel Alita: as the reader you sympathize and even want to root for them yet they oppose Alita.  They're the kind of antagonist where you don't even know who is right or who is wrong.  It's situations like this that make seinen much more enjoyable for me.

Geez...what a rant.  I'm out for the day

P.S.- Death Note is shounen


----------



## NeBy (Jan 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> read my previous post



Wha??!

In your previous post, you said:

"





hgfdsahjkl said:


> then you dont know that half of fma was *filler*
> they will make a new anime following the manga
> and as i know
> manga>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>..anime
> ...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

]they changed FMA story



> That has nothing to do with my former response!!
> 
> you still have to read/watch all of those anime/manga



i shall


----------



## NeBy (Jan 15, 2009)

The Faint Smile said:


> First of all Jiraiya Fans have you ever realized......Seriously if you like Ghost in the Shell you'll love this.  The protagonist is even cute, so you're covered on that front.
> 
> On the shounen topic, I completely get prefering lighter reading and not liking plot-holes.  I don't get how you say you don't like childish things when shounen are aimed at kids.  The themes, even when done well, are generally pretty damn childish.  "be the strongest," "fight for your friends," "stop the random evil guy" etc.  The whole world view on most of them is incredibly black and white.
> 
> ...



Hmm...well, I don't know how it is in english, so maybe I translated it wrong.

In my language, there is a difference between 'child-like' (that's the closest approximation I can make), and childish. The first is pretty innocent, and meant to invoke or convey child-like aspects - which don't necessarily have to be childish. I don't mind that, and I don't mind shounen because of that, on the contrary.

'Childish', however, has a pejorative meaning to it, as in...annoying, a non-suitable behaviour, like a tantrum a tod can have.

SnM, for instance, may be meant for kids, as you say (though, small note: many 'anime for kids' would be deemed unsuitable for kids in the West, when uncensored), but it has no child-ish aspects in it, in the sense of *explicitly* catering to a young age group by introducing unrealistic, kid-appealing absurdities, like talking boats (OP), grinning sun (soul eater), etc.

I'm not saying that makes those animes are rubbish, I'm just saying, those are elements that for me clearly indicates the set-up and targeted age-group. And if it gets too much of those kind of kid-catering absurdities, it leads to me being less able to 'live in' or be emphatically involved with the world that has been depicted. Some themes, indeed, have a bit of the same problem, but then again, there is no major theme that hasn't been handled, and even 'adult' literature repeats itself. It's only in the execution of those themes that one can see if it's taken child-like, or childish.

I don't know if I'm making the difference clear: maybe the distinction isn't made in English at all. 

But anyway, I'm mostly agreeing with you on the other things you bring up; typical shounen usually have very flat one-sided characters, especially on the moral front, and especially for evil characters (good versus evil theme). On itself that can't hurt if well executed, but it's been overdone already, indeed. I too prefer a more nuanced view of things, which is why (as I said) I prefer mixed, a-typical shounen above typical shonen such as Bleach.

PS.Is there an anime of the Alita manga?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

there is i think
but i dont how is it compared to the manga


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 15, 2009)

the alita anime is an OVA adapting the the 1st 2 volumes of the manga.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 15, 2009)

OP I don't like (read until chapter 80 only). It was fight-fest after fight-fest after fight-fest. Can anyone tell what greatness I'm supposed to see here?

I've only read the first 14 volumes of Berserk and if I'm not mistaken, the anime ends at the middle of the sacrifice. If so I have to agree with NeBy. For the most part, Golden Age is very well developed, but after Griffith's escape it wasn't as good. I didn't like Zodd giving Griffith hints, the refinding of the Behelit not convincing, breakdown of Griffith not as epic as I thought it would be, and the sacrifice taking two volumes consisting of one gory chapter after the other. *cringe*

HxH is another issue.  Until the ant arc. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just kidding. 




And oh, to be fair to the ANN reviewer, it's not easy to see the depth of HxH in terms of character interaction and motivation in the first 15 episodes. At least I myself did not, and thought the whole revenge, "I want to be a doctor," "I don't want to be an assassin anymore" things to be nothing more than typical shounen catch-phrases written there to give the impression of more story. I only appreciated these after I viewed the first 15 episodes in the context of the series and I saw how consistent Togashi was in his characterization and interaction and how far he fleshed-out those themes and motives.

Let's just wait until he changes his mind. I bet episode 17(3 vs 5, Gon thinking out of the box) will make him turn and look.  But his definition of sophistication is still questionable.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 15, 2009)

The first episodes of HxH sucked, i almost dropped it.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 16, 2009)

a great OP amv

NeBy and chikky
i used to be the worst OP hater out there
serioulsy you dont wanna miss it 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w02_Vo9MbjM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXazRL-0ZSY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FQ1gklcn_s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 16, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> a great OP amv
> 
> NeBy and chikky
> i used to be the worst OP hater out there
> serioulsy you dont wanna miss it



What made you change your mind then? I want to know what I should be looking at to appreciate it, since I seem to have missed it when I tried. Also, do those AMVs have spoilers? Because if they have I can't watch them. 

Btw, I saw your response in the HxH vs OP thread.  Are you betraying us and the hardworking Yoshihiro?


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 16, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> What made you change your mind then? I want to know what I should be looking at to appreciate it, since I seem to have missed it when I tried.


If you don't like it you don't like it, OP isn't some kind of miracle of god, no matter what the rabid tards say.

I advice you to read up to atleasst Alabasta before giving up on it though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2009)

> If you don't like it you don't like it, OP isn't some kind of miracle of god,



OP is the Jesus of Manga


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 16, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> OP is the Jesus of Manga



ODA IS GOD HURR DURR HURR

And do what KloWn said, if you dont it like by Alabasta then its probably not for you.

If you somehow manage to get past that though even if you dont like it...you might like the arc starting from chapter 497 

I know a guy which didnt like the previous arcs but has enjoyed OP ever since that arc.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2009)

Lol that guy wouldn't read 400 chapter if he didn't like it at all.

Op is a great shonen, and Oda is a great storyteller but the amount of fanwanking that goes on is just silly, especially the silly OP v naruto debates.

@Neby: You should become a negotiator for the Police, like Samuel L Jackson


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 16, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> If you don't like it you don't like it, OP isn't some kind of miracle of god, no matter what the rabid tards say.
> 
> I advice you to read up to atleasst Alabasta before giving up on it though.



Because I want a more solid basis rather than just taste when troll-bashing it and proving this



Ennoea said:


> OP is the Jesus of Manga



and this


Black Leg Sanji said:


> ODA IS GOD HURR DURR HURR



persons wrong. 



> And do what KloWn said, if you dont it like by Alabasta then its probably not for you.
> 
> If you somehow manage to get past that though even if you dont like it...you might like the arc starting from chapter 497



That's one of my main gripes I guess. It takes too long to get going. But I'm planning to pick it up again once I get the right attitude for it.  That's why I'm looking for guides to point me to right direction.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 16, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Lol that guy wouldn't read 400 chapter if he didn't like it at all.
> 
> Op is a great shonen, and Oda is a great storyteller but the amount of fanwanking that goes on is just silly, especially the silly OP v naruto debates.
> 
> @Neby: You should become a negotiator for the Police, like Samuel L Jackson



I'm the one and only centre of objectivity that all posters relate to. 

Samuel doesn't even come to my knees. 



chikkychappy said:


> Because I want a more solid basis rather than just taste when troll-bashing it and proving this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...I should give OP another try too, only I'm not looking forward to (again watch the first 10 episodes. 

I mean...how long must I keep this up.

At least with HxH, one could say if you don't like it after 12 episodes, you won't like it, period.  But with OP...?


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 16, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> OP is the Jesus of Manga


Don't make me come over there and pimpslap you 


NeBy said:


> Yeah...I should give OP another try too, only I'm not looking forward to (again watch the first 10 episodes.


The anime is horrible, go for the manga, it's superior in all ways possible.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2009)

@KLoWn: I heard this weeks Naruto is epic, can't wait.

The OP anime is decent enough until Skypiea, after that its a disgrace.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 16, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Lol that guy wouldn't read 400 chapter if he didn't like it at all.
> 
> Op is a great shonen, and Oda is a great storyteller but the amount of fanwanking that goes on is just silly, especially the silly OP v naruto debates.



The guy i know didnt not like it at all, its just that he didnt start finding OP really awesome until Shabondy 

And he is, unlike a few other mangakas.

@KloWN: Yes manga is better, but no the anime is not horrible.
@Ennoea: You got it halfright, its good out W7.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 16, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> @KLoWn: I heard this weeks Naruto is epic, can't wait.


Naruto is now known as GARuto, that should say it all.
Also, Gamabunta & co was fuckin badass.


Black Leg Sanji said:


> @KloWN: Yes manga is better, but no the anime is not horrible.


For me it's equal to Shippuden, lots of filler arcs & horrible pacing, it, like Shippuden, has it's moments though.

But compared to their manga counterparts their poo imo.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 16, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Naruto is now known as GARuto, that should say it all.
> Also, Gamabunta & co was fuckin badass.
> 
> *For me it's equal to Shippuden,* lots of filler arcs & horrible pacing, it, like Shippuden, has it's moments though.
> ...



I disagree. I agree on the pacing since EL though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Iris


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 16, 2009)

One Piece was Epic and still Epic.
HxH was Epic....pause.
Bleach was Epic and now it's utter shit.
Naruto was Epic and became shit, but now it's starting to become Epic again. (430)

I believe this is the main difference b\w them, anyway. What's your favorite manga is not something to fight over with others, since it really doesn't make sense. Not liking your type of music doesn't mean your choice of music sucks, but this is how the mentality of people is.

If you look at the sales, One Piece rapes all mangas out there, if you look at the TV ratings, again One Piece rapes some of the shonen out there (Conan and Doremon sucks anyway). So the majority of the Japanese prefer One Piece, but when it comes to other countries, it really differs...For example Lost is probably the most famous show in the U.S. , But I think it's sucks without even watching one episode. I might be wrong but no one have ever advised me. Most people feel the same way about One Piece.

So, don't expect everyone to like what you like.

BTW, One Piece Anime rocks!!!


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 16, 2009)

While we're on the subject of the OP anime, does it have any fighting-episodes with a bigger than usual budget?
Like the Sasori/Hidan&Kakuzu fights who's done by some famous whatever they're called again studio.


----------



## Teach (Jan 16, 2009)

Naruto chapter was okay, more rasengan woo.

Thank god Kishi is fast forwarding.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 16, 2009)

I liked that Frog swordsman. The rest was nothing special.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2009)

> But I think it's sucks without even watching one episode. I might be wrong but no one have ever advised me


Lost is great, atleast watch one ep.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 16, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> While we're on the subject of the OP anime, does it have any fighting-episodes with a bigger than usual budget?
> Like the Sasori/Hidan&Kakuzu fights who's done by some famous whatever they're called again studio.



347, 357, 361, 367, 369, 373, 378...But *377* was a bit way too Awesome. 
And the latest filler had some awesome animation 382 and 383.
If you prefer the Kakuzu\Hidan episode style then 361 and 369 and 378 is similar.
BTW, 347,357 and 378 didn't have fighting. although 347 and 357 had some nice scenes, like Robin's Wing and Oz beating the general Zombies.

One Piece's Animation is way too awesome at the moment and soon on the Duval revelation we will get awesome animation again.

BTW, Naruto latest chapter was great but didn't really blow me away.


----------



## Teach (Jan 16, 2009)

I preferred 1-200 anime in OP, now it doesn't feel the same.

Animation style is alot different now.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 16, 2009)

Same. I thought the animation style Post-Skypiea was wierd. W7 was still awesome though, so i didnt mind it as much in that arc.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 16, 2009)

h3h3h3 said:


> I preferred 1-200 anime in OP, now it doesn't feel the same.
> 
> Animation style is alot different now.



I like it more now since it allows for a far more better and fluid animation, and now One Piece looks like a generic anime and not cartoony like before.


----------



## Xell (Jan 16, 2009)

I had dropped the One Piece anime to wait until Thriller Bark had ended and decided to try to watch it.

I watched 12 episodes and couldn't bare it anymore. I came to the conclusion that, whilst the voice acting and music tends to be fantastic, as well as the animation sometimes, the shit just DRAGS completely. 

I'll be sticking to the manga I think.

The episodes Klown was referring to was the Norio Matsumoto episodes I believe. One Piece Movie 6 was animated by Norio Matsumoto.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 16, 2009)

Xell said:


> I had dropped the One Piece anime to wait until Thriller Bark had ended and decided to try to watch it.
> 
> I watched 12 episodes and couldn't bare it anymore. I came to the conclusion that, whilst the voice acting and music tends to be fantastic, as well as the animation sometimes, the shit just DRAGS completely.
> 
> ...



Your loss 

And Norio Matsumoto just worked on a scene of that episode, the animation supervisor was Suzuki, who happens to come every 8 years or so


----------



## Xell (Jan 16, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> Your loss
> 
> And Norio Matsumoto just worked on a scene of that episode, the animation supervisor was Suzuki, who happens to come every 8 years or so



I see, I see.

I might just skip the majority of Thriller Bark and go straight to the Oz fight. Then DELICIOUS NAMI TITS.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 16, 2009)

Xell said:


> I see, I see.
> 
> I might just skip the majority of Thriller Bark and go straight to the Oz fight. Then DELICIOUS NAMI TITS.



Robin's tits are delicious too 


I suggest at least watching the high budget episodes, since the new animators are really awesome.


Wow, I just realized I'm in the HxH thread. lol

HxH rocks!!! 
BTW, I'm going to continue after the Greed Island, do you suggest I should wait more or start reading the manga...Is it on Hiatus again?
I hate cliffhangers.


----------



## Xell (Jan 16, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> Robin's tits are delicious too
> 
> 
> I suggest at least watching the high budget episodes, since the new animators are really awesome.
> ...



Yeah, the new animators seem great from the clips I've seen on Youtube (I'm sure it would look even better in proper HD as well). I'll definitely give it a try.

You should continue to read Hunter x Hunter, it stays awesome. People moan about how it's dragging on in the recent weekly chapters, but it's just the way Togashi tells his stories. The only reason they're not used to it is most likely because they aren't used to reading the chapters weekly.

But yeah, it's on hiatus again, so you may want to wait.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 16, 2009)

Xell said:


> You should continue to read Hunter x Hunter, it stays awesome. People moan about how it's dragging on in the recent weekly chapters, but it's just the way Togashi tells his stories. The only reason they're not used to it is most likely because they aren't used to reading the chapters weekly.
> 
> But yeah, it's on hiatus again, so you may want to wait.



Dammit...What's with the misleading title of this thread. 

Anyway, did it stop at a bad place?...like you really wanna know what happens next.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Netero finally provoked the king into dueling him.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 16, 2009)

murad is here
go read HxH 

btw read gi


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 16, 2009)

lol @ myself...I thought the title was "back on track". lol

So when I should expect the next chapter release? 
Cause if it's not far away, then I'll start the manga slowly.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 16, 2009)

manga probaby in march for 10 chapters then togashi will take another hiatus

he now does 20 chapter per year


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 16, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> manga probaby in march for 10 chapters then togashi will take another hiatus
> 
> he now does 20 chapter per year



May is not that far away, I think I'll just wait at least for a month then I'll start. Who knows maybe we will get an announcement for another OVA 

20 chapters, not bad. What's exactly wrong with tagashi?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 16, 2009)

lazy and he is teh shit in shonen jump

no one can talk or order him 

he takes all the vacations he wants

his first hit YYH he ended it when his editors tried to boss him


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 16, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> lazy and he is teh shit in shonen jump
> 
> no one can talk or order him
> 
> ...



WTF?! I thought he have some sort of disease...I didn't know he was just a lazy bum!

And he is the one who did YYH!!!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 16, 2009)

togashi is a sensei  he is a *big* name
well,he did other stuff too level E,a manga about homosexual characters


----------



## Fran (Jan 16, 2009)

Togashi doesn't have time for mere diseases. He faps to Sailor Moon Hentai his wife draws for him whilst playing Dragon Quest with his other hand. He uses his feet to draw Hunter x Hunter and uses any spare detatchable body parts to hit the managers of shounen jump with.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 16, 2009)

...............

as Matturu said

that is togashi


----------



## krizma (Jan 16, 2009)

full story


----------



## Xell (Jan 16, 2009)

krizma said:


> full story



Woah, so that's Togashi. You can tell by his voice he's a laid back lazy person.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 16, 2009)

why didnt Pakunoda use her ability on hisoka to get info after they knew that he met kurapica ?


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 16, 2009)

lol...He looks really arrogant.

He needs some bitch slapping to straighten him up.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2009)

That twat just drew a panel in under a minute, and he still takes so much time? What a badass


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 16, 2009)

Togashi


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 16, 2009)

krizma said:


> full story



Is it just me or were those sketches higher quality than some of the chapter releases?

Did he draw the chapters like an hour before deadline?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2009)

He sketched those and they were great, man that guy must be lazy, he probably only drew it well when he saw the camera


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 16, 2009)

Indeed


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 16, 2009)

togashi 

and wtf with the man who has a dog's face,togashi loves those


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 16, 2009)

his wife...........



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YO_sX2-nNHE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 16, 2009)

krizma said:


> The Watchmen lawsuit is finally over!



I don't care what bad things you guys say about him  he still made Kuroro. 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> his wife...........



"My type is a blunt, handsome guy with long-slanted eyes. Especially if he looks good in a formal suit or tuxedo."

Togashi 



> why didnt Pakunoda use her ability on hisoka to get info after they knew that he met kurapica ?



No loophole in my YS. 

Anyway, if Hisoka allowed her to touch him, then that would be tantamount to breaking the oath. Now, the issue is when Pakunoda secretly plots to do so. And my answer is that she has reasons not to.

First, it would imply that despite Hisoka's very believable explanations (all lies, but still) he's still not being trusted. I don't know about you, but that feels insulting and Hisoka would probably use those grounds to get a fight, as he did with Nobunaga. 

Second, Pakunoda's skill is not meant to abused. That will be invasion of privacy. Between comrades, they have to mind their own business.I mean, Shalnark doesn't use his antenna randomly on the Ryodan, right? Imagine the fight that will break-out if Shalnark does. It's kinda similar, but to a more harmless degree. I guess you can call it an unwritten rule or some kind of etiquette, like how you guys do not kick down there in a fight, unless really needed.

Third, all Kuroro did were guessworks and they do not know the exact mechanisms of the sword of oath, so they better be on the safe side.

As I said, character-dictated.


----------



## Valky (Jan 16, 2009)

Still no confirmation about his comeback guys? Damn that Togashi ..


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 16, 2009)

:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Danchou (Jan 17, 2009)

^
LoL, wtf is dat? It seems to be making fun of our resident Bastard. 

I wish I could understand what they're saying.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, I understood "Jump's sale is entrusted to you," and "the memory of one and a half year ago is wearing thin."   And something about "endingu" and "draw more."  

I wish I can understand the rest too...


Btw, my friend has reached ep 42. She is still nosebleeding over the Hisoka shower scene.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 17, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> :rofl :rofl :rofl



LOL WHAT WAS THAT

The real life Hisoka was actually pretty awesome lol


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 17, 2009)

*@Neby.* What program do you use for your AMV's?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 17, 2009)

> Btw, my friend has reached ep 42. She is still nosebleeding over the Hisoka shower scene



may be your friend should post here 
also still there is the lake part in GI 

is she going to watch GI ova or read the manga part for it?

and LOL at the youtube link,i saw it before but couldnt find it again


----------



## Danchou (Jan 17, 2009)

Omg, that animenewsnetwork review makes my hair raise.

The reviewer can't even get his research straight. I haven't even read half of it, but that is already enough to make me facepalm all over it.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 17, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> may be your friend should post here



Nah, I don't want her to be spoiled. Maybe when she finishes the anime I'll tell her to. (Since there's nothing to be spoiled about the ant arc anyway )



> also still there is the lake part in GI



 I can't wait for that myself. She better be ready to be initiated to the booming industry that is Hisoka porn 

(Since Kuroro is too respectable for that )



> is she going to watch GI ova or read the manga part for it?



Well, it depends on what I would recommend. GI 2 animation is really bad, but I think on the first watch it's not that bothersome, at least for me. It was only when I rewatched it that I had the urge to kill the director. But since she's so bothered with subpar manga art, maybe she'll just watch.



> The reviewer can't even get his research straight. I haven't even read half of it, but that is already enough to make me facepalm all over it.



I love those kinds of reviewers actually. At least, when they make a complete turn-around. It's so fun to see them bash at first then sing endless praises later.

But if he still doesn't change his mind after York Shin then


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 17, 2009)

dont read it for your safety 

i raged for days even till now I'm pissed off


----------



## Randomaxe (Jan 18, 2009)

Damm this stinks I read this manga last week to kill time waiting for Naruto to restart, now i'm up to date and the Mangs on hiatus. Great story though.


----------



## Xell (Jan 18, 2009)

Randomaxe said:


> Damm this stinks I picked read this manga last week to kill time wit for Naruto to restart, now i'm up to date and the Mangs on hiatus. Great story though.



I know right? Welcome to our world.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jan 18, 2009)

Xell said:


> I know right? Welcome to our world.



I noticed this has been on Hiatus a few times already is it seasonal or random?


----------



## Xell (Jan 18, 2009)

Randomaxe said:


> I noticed this has been on Hiatus a few times already is it seasonal or random?



He goes on and off hiatus a lot, but his longest hiatus was around 2 years long (that was the WORST). 

Now he seems to be in the routine of having 10 weeks rest, then 10 weeks of coming back, then leaving for 10 weeks again, meaning we get around 2 volumes a year.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 18, 2009)

now you will kill time by naruto waiting for HxH


----------



## adam5aby (Jan 18, 2009)

hey guys

so i recently got into hunter hunter and i have a few questions:

1. im about to finish the original 62 episodes, and i really like the series. what do i do now?
2. i heard there were OVAs. do they follow the manga? are they any good? one guy, on another thread, told me that only one of them was worth watching?
3. it looks like the manga is still ongoing? is this true for the anime? are other OVAs expected to come out?
4. is this series going to end? it seems like it's been around for almost a decade and yet not that much has progressed. is it worth getting into knowing that it is progressing so slowly?


thanks for your help!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 18, 2009)

yo.I'm the one who told you that 

they follow the manga,first ova is great watch it

2nd and 3rd have bad animation,it's better to read the manga after 1st ova

3-we hope for a new ova

4-yes it worth getting in to cuz it is no.1 or at least a top tier manga
there are a lot of stuff to cover so i dont think it will end soon

oh adam
btw hisoka or kuroro


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 18, 2009)

hisoka > silva&zeno *canon*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxq5BrscyoU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Proxy (Jan 18, 2009)

Danchou 

Zeno > Hisoka

He got a spit off


----------



## adam5aby (Jan 18, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yo.I'm the one who told you that
> 
> they follow the manga,first ova is great watch it
> 
> ...




oh hey, your suggestion brought me to watch hunter hunter and visit this forum.

what chapter and volume should i start reading the manga. and where can i get the manga?

also what is with your sn? 

and ill answer your final question when i figure out who kuroro is (im assuming it's the head of the rhyodan)


----------



## Danchou (Jan 18, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> hisoka > silva&zeno *canon*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxq5BrscyoU[/YOUTUBE]


Nice. Makes me want to watch it all over again.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jan 18, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> now you will kill time by naruto waiting for HxH



how Ironic.

btw, why does the ant king look so much like cell? Netero looks screwed either way.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 19, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> 2nd and 3rd have bad animation,it's better to read the manga after 1st ova



I actually thought the 2nd one wasn't that bad. The pacing and music are still decent (not as good as the 1st, of course), it's just that the story is weak because it only contained introduction and there was hardly any action. It's only being lumped with the 3rd one because they have the same animation style and they're part of the same arc. Nevertheless, it's notches above the 3rd one, overall.

GI Final meanwhile is a complete  Seriously, WHO MADE THAT?



> hisoka > silva&zeno canon



Using the musical now as 'evidences', eh? Getting desperate aren't we.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2009)

> GI Final meanwhile is a complete  Seriously, WHO MADE THAT?



Someone who was high I think? The budget, the animation was just...

If they do the same to Ant then I'll cry



> I picked read this manga last week to kill time wit for Naruto to restart



Lol welcome to the other side now, you must have realised how silly Naruto looked in comparison, we have another Togashi follower now


----------



## Fran (Jan 19, 2009)

It was such a massive drop from OVA 1->3. OVA 1 was gorgeous, absolutely epic amounts of drama, tension and atmosphere packed into those scenes. Brilliant music too.

And then  OVA 3 was like something off Cartoon Network Prime Time. 

I still enjoyed it though .
edit: Enjoyed it about 6-7 times.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2009)

Ova 3 was terrible, they looked like cardboard cutouts ffs


----------



## Fran (Jan 19, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Ova 3 was terrible, they looked like cardboard cutouts ffs



I think it says a lot about the animation quality if it was preferable to Kubo's fail art. And the GI arc had fail art x.x.

*Togashi Syndrome*

When you're so fed-up with fapping to your wife's Sailor Moon doujinshis, you turn all your characters male for a change. To avoid the ensuing Yaoi taboo, you then just stop bothering to draw at all. 

 h8u Togashi. I wish some fan would go an expose him in his $50,000,000,000 penthouse in Tokyo and show that he's not really ill, he's playing Dragon Quest.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2009)

I bet Togashi is a pimp and his wife probably loves being married to such a badass


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 19, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> edit: Enjoyed it about 6-7 times.



:amazed how did you manage to do that? i fell asleep the second time

btw, are you the owner of that hxh group at facebook?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 19, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> :amazed how did you manage to do that? i fell asleep the second time
> 
> btw, are you the owner of that hxh group at facebook?



kuroro fan group has 11 member 

hisoka's one got 551 member


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 19, 2009)

Man I rewatched most of Hunter Exams last night...

It reminded me why Togashi is so brilliant. Makes me _really_ sad to think all of it is wasted on video games


----------



## NeBy (Jan 19, 2009)

Say...where did my post go to? You know, this one:

"Ermm..?

I go to sleep, and when I come back the thread has turned into a flamefest?

It's actually quite disappointing, since the forte of this thread has always been a huge tolerance towards eachother, and an amicable atmosphere where anyone could discuss anything.

Ok, it's true that this is a HxH thread, and thus the focus should be on HxH. But it's also true that Togashi sits on his lazy ass again, and there won't be anything new before march (and even then we'll be lucky). Besides, some off-topic posts have always been posted, and, in fact, I think it's human nature: I don't believe there are many threads where there have been NO off-topic posts whatsoever.

As for Naruto etc.... As long as the discussion doesn't turn into a thread only about Naruto, I don't see any problem. We're supposed to be tolerant towards our lesser intelligent anime-cousins too, after all.

Seriously though; if other anime is brought up in an effort/post in which it is compared to HxH, or in another context of debating anime, I don't see where the problem is. And then it doesn't really matter if it's Naruto, OP, FMA, Bleach, etc. We all know some manga/anime is better than others, but even if one hates a certain series, it's not like one can't say WHY one hates it (and why HxH is better, if one likes to be more on topic).

As for the posting of the Naruto AMV...honest is honest, Iris; Klown (and I know he's often being a bit negativistic, but that's not the issue here) only posted that AMV as an example of what he thought was a good AMV.

I know, I too said the content was fail, but more of a joke. I'm well aware - and that was said in my reply to him - that the AMV on itself was a bit above my league, and I don't think my vid-editor *could* even do it. anyway, the discussion wasn't about Naruto, but about making AMVs, and what each thought was a good AMV.

Thus, one shouldn't make a big deal out of it.

And frankly, even IF Naruto was praised, I wouldn't really be upset about it. I have my opinion, and others theirs. The only difference being that my opinion is right. Which I prove, of course, with huge walls of text intricate explanations, analysis, deduction and the use of logic so that my arguments are widely recognised as being valid.



Anyway, this back-and-forth bickering isn't helping any, and it's destroying the good mood. I suggest all of you guys cool a bit down and continue with some more interesting posts instead of the insults and flames."


I think it's been removed by moderators, but I don't get it: it's a post meant to calm down the flaming of some posters, so why did it got deleted? 


@Klown: I think I already mentioned it, but anyhow: for my AMV's I use some free Pinnacle version that was on a CD in an IT-magazine. It's free and unlimited (to use) in time, but it has some restrictions/limits about what you can do with it. As for now, it's ok enough...I can do basic stuff with it, and no doubt there are still options that I didn't discover yet.
I think it has some restrictions on codecs and such, but as long as it converts to mpeg2, it's alright with me.


----------



## Fran (Jan 19, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> :amazed how did you manage to do that? i fell asleep the second time
> 
> btw, are you the owner of that hxh group at facebook?



Yes I am.
I need a moderator [unbiased] to help me moderate that Facebook group if any of you are interested.

Ennoa, I know you're on there 

@Neby: lol, I hardly check this thread anymore, mainly because I everytime I come here it's a long Hisoka vs Kuroro session  ~ 



> As long as the discussion doesn't turn into a thread only about Naruto, I don't see any problem.



(*'-')b Agreed.



> Man I rewatched most of Hunter Exams last night...
> 
> It reminded me why Togashi is so brilliant. Makes me really sad to think all of it is wasted on video games



...Don't forget all the creative sex he has with the creator of sailor moon


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 19, 2009)

Lol I'm part of that HxH group on FB. I rarely use Facebook though


----------



## Fran (Jan 19, 2009)

PM me your real life names and I'll stalk you make you moderators.

They're such noobs on there though  ~ They're still going through the "what is ur nen?!!? and who is better, kurapika or killua?!??!" phase. 

They haven't got onto the Kuroro x Hisoka, Hisoka x Leorio, Kurapika x Female Kurapika fanpairings.

Or the awesomeness of Leorio  

When Leorio exposed his manhood to Kurapika on the treasure-ship filler, Kurapika had a sex change to male


----------



## NeBy (Jan 19, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> PM me your real life names and I'll stalk you make you moderators.
> 
> They're such noobs on there though  ~ They're still going through the "what is ur nen?!!? and who is better, kurapika or killua?!??!" phase.
> 
> ...




Such wishful thinking I see displayed here!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 19, 2009)

> was such a massive drop from OVA 1->3. OVA 1 was gorgeous, absolutely epic amounts of drama, tension and atmosphere packed into those scenes. Brilliant music too.



man,the part with ryodan running over the building with music was orgasmic


----------



## NeBy (Jan 19, 2009)

Just watched the battle angel anime...wasn't too bad, but not THAT great neither. Looked a bit outdated (or maybe I saw a bad-resolution one  )...and their noses were a bit weird too, for anime/manga. Had a good techno-vibe, though.

Now that I've seen it, I kinda like feel I've seen (parts of) it before, but I can't really remember.

Only *major* downfall was the fact it was dubbed, instead of subbed.

I've never encountered an anime I preferred dubbed, instead of the original voices.

All in all it had it's good points, but a bit too rushed at some points, I thought, and some other little things I thought were a bit cheap-thrillish. Maybe the manga is better, though. 

I would give the anime (I've seen only 2 parts; is there more?) an average. Not bad, but not enough to get in my top 10.

Maybe I'll give the manga a look...but first the latest chapter of Bakuman!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 19, 2009)

Bakuman rocks

also clanned is a masterpiece right now


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 19, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Just watched the battle angel anime...wasn't too bad, but not THAT great neither. Looked a bit outdated (or maybe I saw a bad-resolution one  )...and their noses were a bit weird too, for anime/manga. Had a good techno-vibe, though.
> 
> Now that I've seen it, I kinda like feel I've seen (parts of) it before, but I can't really remember.
> 
> ...



Yeah the OVA is dated and I've heard it doesn't even follow the first 2 volumes that well.  I honestly have never seen it but I assure you the manga is amazing.

Not only that but it gets a lot better, though I liked the story with Hugo.  I think I'm going to reread BAA pretty soon actually.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 19, 2009)

oh guys
anyone watchs Detective Conan ,i used to
it was really great,i wonder why it isnt popular in anime community ?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2009)

@Mattaru, sorry I forgot about the group, I'll visit it more often now


> lol, I hardly check this thread anymore, mainly because I everytime I come here it's a long Hisoka vs Kuroro session



Its abit tiring seeing the same argument being repeated but Togashi gave us no other choice


----------



## perman07 (Jan 20, 2009)

Maybe a bit OT, but I've gotta ask: Who the hell is the fake smiler in your signature Ennoea?


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 20, 2009)

@hgfdsahjkl

Cause it drags like a little bitch

There is manga filler which is basically repetitive murder mysteries that happen over and over. And it's canon. Just get to the damn black organization plot already


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 20, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> kuroro fan group has 11 member
> 
> hisoka's one got 551 member



14 now.  Quality over quantity  And I'm the 13th member, my favorite number 

Btw, what's your RL name? I'm going to send you 10,000 rolls of tissue paper. 



> Man I rewatched most of Hunter Exams last night...
> 
> It reminded me why Togashi is so brilliant. Makes me _really_ sad to think all of it is wasted on video games



I know how it feels. I've watched 3 times already and each time, even though I know exactly what's going to happen, I can't help but shake my head in amazement. It is just so brilliant on so many levels. In fact, just thinking of YS is enough to make my brain explode. It's that good.



> I hardly check this thread anymore, mainly because I everytime I come here it's a long Hisoka vs Kuroro session



I'm deeply sorry for contributing to this.  But i won't stop unless the other, and obviously lesser, side admits defeat.


----------



## Teach (Jan 20, 2009)

2 weeks till hiatus ends right? I should go and spank Togashi. But he would probably like it so I won't.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 20, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> 14 now.  Quality over quantity  And I'm the 13th member, my favorite number
> 
> Btw, what's your RL name? I'm going to send you 10,000 rolls of tissue paper.
> 
> ...



no.15 

hisoka>kuroro


----------



## Danchou (Jan 20, 2009)

h3h3h3 said:


> 2 weeks till hiatus ends right? I should go and spank Togashi. But he would probably like it so I won't.


2 months is more like it. Anyway, that is still based on the previous hiatus' pattern. There is no guarantee we'll even get it by that time.

I just did some researched and found that the first rumours of HxH's return last year were already made by this time . The confirmation came out in late January and said it would resume in March. We got the earliest scans by late February. Yet this time, so far we haven't heard a thing.
Anyway if this hiatus is going to follow the pattern of last year, then there is a solid chance that we will get a notification in one or two weeks time!

Btw, anyone else think this character from YYH looks awfully familiar? 
*Spoiler*: __ 





Togashi really is lazy. He even recycles his characters.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 20, 2009)

you know whats really sad? I almost caught up with the chapters 
I don't want to wait for new chapters to come, I want to read right away 
I'm a impatient HXH whore


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2009)

I like impaitent whores



> Maybe a bit OT, but I've gotta ask: Who the hell is the fake smiler in your signature Ennoea?



Oh its from a Korean drama based on a japanese manga, heres a thread link:

Link removed

Lol Hanzo twins.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 20, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Btw, anyone else think this character from YYH looks awfully familiar?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



He should have made the King look like Raizen instead of Cell...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2009)

Togashi maybe wanted to pay homage to Cell? Who knows, I'd prefer the King to look different than how Togashi has potrayed him aswell tho not sure about Raizen, abit ordinary looking (for a villain).


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 20, 2009)

Togashi wanted to teach Toriyama how it was supposed to be done


----------



## Fran (Jan 20, 2009)

~ 

I disliked how Togashi recycled the Killua/Kurapika templates from YYH.

@Danchou: Familiar, as in, looks like HANZO  Ninja win

...Pokkuro looks a bit like whatshername, Genkai :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2009)

> Pokkuro looks a bit like whatshername, Genkai



Pokkoro and recycled go together, like shit and the toilet paper do


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 20, 2009)

This thread lack hatred.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 20, 2009)

Danchou said:


> 2 months is more like it. Anyway, that is still based on the previous hiatus' pattern. There is no guarantee we'll even get it by that time.
> 
> I just did some researched and found that the first rumours of HxH's return last year were already made by this time . The confirmation came out in late January and said it would resume in March. We got the earliest scans by late February. Yet this time, so far we haven't heard a thing.
> Anyway if this hiatus is going to follow the pattern of last year, then there is a solid chance that we will get a notification in one or two weeks time!
> ...



I recognise the claw!! It's the same as that of the ant on the 18th chapter of the ant-arc! not



KLoWn said:


> This thread lack hatred.



It lacks Pitou-love too.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 20, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Togashi maybe wanted to pay homage to Cell? Who knows, I'd prefer the King to look different than how Togashi has potrayed him aswell tho not sure about Raizen, abit ordinary looking (for a villain).


I just liked his face actually...Eh, I just wish the King looked better.  As a character he's perfect though.


KLoWn said:


> This thread lack hatred.



FUCK YOU! There's plenty of hatred!

Or at least a lot of resentment towards a certain someone.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 20, 2009)

This thread lacks love.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

This thread does not lack quantity.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 20, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> This thread does not lack quantity.



GRAND TRUTH:

What it **really** lacks is some new HxH chapters of Togashi!


----------



## Tommygun (Jan 21, 2009)

this thread...it lacked me... 

but no more!!!! 

_*Sending some love to all the HxH fans!*_ 


We all need to make a petition or whatever.. like.. make a lot of people sign something where we demand the manga to be released weekly... then send it to Togashi..

seriously.. that would be awesome!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 21, 2009)

togashi uses those as toilet paper  

oh tommygun

you a hisokatard or a kurorotard
i konw you love both as we do,but which one do you prefer?


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 21, 2009)

This thread lacks hentai.


----------



## Tommygun (Jan 21, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> togashi uses them as toilet paper
> 
> oh tommygun
> 
> ...




Hahaha!

Oh that question is too easy.. Hiskoatardness all the way! 
I mean this just says it all:


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 21, 2009)

.....................nice one
indeed *easily* Hisoka



Hisoka ftw


----------



## Tommygun (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah, I mean he's so intriguing!

Kuroro is powerfull and all that.. but it's the whole Hisoka-persona that literally owns!
The mystery around him.. aah.. awesome!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 21, 2009)

dont let me start talking bout hisoka cuz i wont finish


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 21, 2009)

Pokkuru > Hisoka


Fact.


----------



## Tommygun (Jan 21, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Pokkuru > Hisoka
> Fact.



_ass_fact...


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 21, 2009)

Be quiet and go away.


----------



## Tommygun (Jan 21, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Be quiet and go away.




Hehe you're funny!


But yeah.. I think I'll stay..? Like.. forever-stay?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 21, 2009)

this thread lacks Klown flaming


----------



## Tommygun (Jan 21, 2009)

Hehe, it's all good fun

But onto more pressing matters.. are there anyone who actually knows for a fact that there will be made a new OVA?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 21, 2009)

no............


and what's up with h3h3h3 they banned him again,lol


----------



## Tommygun (Jan 21, 2009)

who's that?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 21, 2009)

HISOKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA POWER  POWER GUN GUN ATTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK
*Kuroro dies*


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2009)

> The mystery around him.. aah.. awesome!



I think your talking abotu Kuroro there


----------



## Tommygun (Jan 21, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I think your talking abotu Kuroro there



umm.. nooo.. 

There is *alot* of mystery around hisoka. 
Where does he come from? how did he get so powerful? Has he always been "evil"?



And I didn't say kuroro is "mysteryless"... He just doesn't intrigue as much as Hisoka..
And.. he's really unoriginal... he just steals tricks..


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 21, 2009)

> who's that?



a member here



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> HISOKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA POWER POWER GUN GUN ATTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK
> *Kuroro dies*






> I think your talking abotu Kuroro there



damn it i though you like hisoka more 



> he's really unoriginal... he just steals tricks



I like the way you talk


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 21, 2009)

Tommygun said:


> And.. he's really unoriginal...




no, just no...kuroro is one of the best current shounen villains in pretty much every aspect you can get in a villain, read his lines and his way of thought again and again, he's fucking brilliant.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2009)

Kuroro unoriginal? WTH is this shit in ma thread!!!

I love Hisoka too but that doesn't people can be mean about Kuroro


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 21, 2009)

> no, just no...kuroro is one of the best current shounen villains in pretty much every aspect you can get in a villain, read his lines and his way of thought again and again, he's fucking brilliant



dude that was a part of hisoka vs kuroro

sure kuroro is brilliant but not on hisoka's level
also he meant his hatsu not character


----------



## NeBy (Jan 21, 2009)

Tommygun said:


> this thread...it lacked me...
> 
> but no more!!!!
> 
> ...



And...who are you, again? 

I'm always surprised that 'new' posters seem to pop up when there's nothing going on hxh-wise, and disappear when one would expect an influx of new posters (when Toagshi ends his hiatuses, for instance).

Or do old posters fancy new nicknames, during boredom-time? 



KLoWn said:


> This thread lacks hentai.



Also true... 



Tommygun said:


> umm.. nooo..
> 
> There is *alot* of mystery around hisoka.
> Where does he come from? how did he get so powerful? Has he always been "evil"?
> ...



I feel just the opposite. All those questions could be asked of Kuroro too, plus he has a mysterious 'feel' about him, that Hisoka hasn't. Kuroro is the contemplative type, after all, while Hisoka, a fantastic character in his own right, is more of the...crazy fightacon with a shotacon-complex. 

Both are great 'villain' characters, but while taste and curiosity may differ, as a whole I think 'mysterious' would rather be linked to Kuroro than to Hisoka. Saying Hisoka is the 'mystery'-type is like saying Kuroro is the 'fightacon'-type; it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 21, 2009)

it make sense hisoka has so much more mystery about him also much more interesting

hgfdsahjkl is 100% sure neby is a more of a kurorofan even if she said no 



> Saying Hisoka is the 'mystery'-type is like saying Kuroro is the 'fightacon'-type; it doesn't make much sense



no it isnt like that


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 21, 2009)

kuroro we know from where he came and that has been ryodan leader for all this years
on the other hand
who is hisoka?from where he came?why is he like that ?what did he do in the past?his childhood ?

kuroro fails in that if you compared him to hisoka


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 21, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> dude that was a part of hisoka vs kuroro
> 
> sure kuroro is brilliant but not on hisoka's level
> also he meant his hatsu not character




oh well, i'm in rage mode today, don't mind me.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 21, 2009)

TO me Kuroro gets no way close to Hisoka's awesomeness. I see Kuroro as boring villain with boring skills doing and saying boring stuff.
Hisoka in other hand is damn good,his character,skills,speech almost everything ( if not everything ) are unique  because none can do what Hisoka does.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 21, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> it make sense hisoka has so much more mystery about him also much more interesting
> 
> hgfdsahjkl is 100% sure neby is a more of a kurorofan even if she said no
> 
> ...



That's an untenable position. One can not arbitrarily decide it's only a one-way ticket; if one can say Hisoka is the most mysterious, it can also be said Kuroro is the most fightacon.

I agree it doesn't make sense, only you want it to make sense when it concerns Hisoka (and only Hisoka). 

I offer and acknowledge to each his strong points (which is the most neutral thing to do, btw); you want to put all the strongpoints to/with Hisoka. So, who, in fact, is the biased fan around here? 


Your insistence that I'm a Kuroro-fan because I'm trying to be as neutral as possible is only proof of your biased, zealous Hisoka-fanfapping, dear Watson!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 21, 2009)

no no cuz your logic fail apart when you talk about kuroro



> if one says Hisoka is the most mysterious, it can also be said Kuroro is the most fightacon



what's that  see that has no logic
so if someone see hisoka is more mystery it makes sense to say kuroro is a fightacon
sorry but you lost your logic in that one



> that I'm a Kuroro-fan because I'm trying to be as neutral as possible is only proof of your biased, zealous Hisoka-fanfapping, dear


you fangirlism comment



> Saying Hisoka is the 'mystery'-type is like saying Kuroro is the 'fightacon'-type; it doesn't make much sense



if you said IMO,well atleast i can agree it migh go either way
but that comment was pure fangirlism


----------



## Danchou (Jan 21, 2009)

Lulz, you guys fail. Don't get me started again. 

You guys always know what to say to get me out of the shadows. 

Kuroro is sublime in every aspect. He has no equal.


*Spoiler*: __ 










Words fall short to describe his awesome.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 21, 2009)

He has no equal when it come about emoing
with that i would agree totally with you XD


----------



## The Imp (Jan 21, 2009)

whenever i check out this thread it is always kuroro vs hisoka in every aspect.

this thread is filled with too much tardism 

is it like this when chapters come out too??


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 21, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> whenever i check out this thread it is always kuroro vs hisoka in every aspect.
> 
> this thread is filled with too much tardism
> 
> is it like this when chapters come out too??


when chapters are coming out youl have to read 5 pages + every 5 minutes...


----------



## NeBy (Jan 21, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> no no cuz your logic fail apart when you talk about kuroro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm...*CAN SAY* is the operative word(s) here. Therefore not necessarily by the same person, obviously. If someone says Hisoka is the most mysterious, why couldn't someone else say Kuroro is the most fightacon? It's perfectly logical to assume that, once you deem fanboyism and personal taste as the determining factor, it goes both ways.

What is so difficult to comprehend about that? It's the epitome of logic, not the fail. 

'IMHO' has nothing to do with it.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 21, 2009)

> it goes both ways



I said it can go both way

you said



> it doesn't make much sense.



for someone to see hisoka more mysterious



> IMHO


i mean that you spoke that your opinon is the right by saying it makes no sense
and as we know you love logic 
you wanted to prove by your previous explaintion that what you said is the right thing



> What is so difficult to comprehend about that? It's the epitome of logic, not the fail.



nothing


----------



## NeBy (Jan 21, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I said it can go both way
> 
> you said
> 
> ...



No, I said:

"Saying Hisoka is the 'mystery'-type is like saying Kuroro is the 'fightacon'-type; it doesn't make much sense."

Since the argumentation for the mystery-claim was merely based on fanboyism and personal fapping about Hisoka, the same validity goes for Kuroro when claiming he would be more of a fightacon. Yet, do you find that claim makes sense? Answer truthfully, now! 

You *really* think it makes sense to claim Kuroro is more of a fightacon than Hisoka? Of course you don't. 

Yet, somehow, it should make sense that Hisoka is more mysterious than Kuroro, based on personal likings for the character? THAT doesn't make sense.



> i mean that you spoke that your opinon is the right by saying it makes no sense
> and as we know you love logic
> you wanted to prove by your previous explaintion that what you said is the right thing
> 
> ...



It's not my opinion, it's logic and deduction. The fact I said 'it makes no sense' is not my personal opinion, it's deduced from the *fact* this is simply not the case. It's your Hisoka-fanfapping that makes it the (mystery) case for Hisoka. But hey, prove my deduction wrong: *say* "Kuroro is more of a fightacon than Hisoka" (and mean it). In that case, my deduction it doesn't make sense will be proved wrong. 

My point is, thus (and I'll explain it one more time): if someone would say Kuroro is more fightacon than Hisoka - basing himself on personal taste - you would not agree to that statement. And nor should you, because there is no objective basis for it. However, if someone else says Hisoka is more mysterious than Kuroro - based on his personal taste - you see no objection in it and agree to it wholeheartedly.

As said, that doesn't make any sense.

And it also makes it clear it is you who are biased, not me.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 21, 2009)

> Since the argumentation for the mystery-claim was merely based on fanboyism and personal fapping about Hisoka,



so when someone sees that hisoka is more mysterious it must mean he is fapping about hisoka
no it wasnt based on that
you see everything we say about hisoka as fanboyism


> same validity goes for Kuroro when claiming he would be more of a fightacon. Yet,


no same validity doesnt go for kuroro
cuz it is *cleary* shown that hisoka is fightacon

*what makes you think that it's clearly that kuroro is more mysterious*
at least kuroro we know from where he came and that he has been ryodan leaders fpr all this year
on the other hand we know nothing about hisoka
from where he came?why is he like that?his childhood?what have he been doing in the past



> Yet, somehow, it should make sense that Hisoka is more mysterious than Kuroro, based on personal likings for the character? THAT doesn't make sense



what the hell is with that logic ateast give some points on why you think it's cleary that kuroro is more mysterious(on the other hand hisoka a fightacon clearly)
no not based on personal liking,i tried to understand the kurorotards so i though who is more mysterious could be debatable
but what i think is that hisoka is more mysterious
but you go completely wrong when you argue that it's clearly that kuroro is more mysterious and based on that your logic (which is wrong this time)



> It's not my opinion, it's logic and deduction



there is no logic or deduction in what you said,it is *your* opinion
cuz hisoka is the fightacon he cant be more mysterious 
what's wrong with him being the fightacon(which was clearly shown)and more mysterious(which you have *no prove*that kuroro is more mysterious )
both cases arent similar at all 

you know your logic and deduction can go wrong as me being pitou 
i love your confidence but the wrong thing you never expect that your deduction can be wrong
what you are doing is the same as pitou thing
you was soooooooooo confident that i was pitou and acted ubon that
instead of asking
(are you pitou ?)

BTW if i ever used two nick name,you wont find out 



> *say* "Kuroro is more of a fightacon than Hisoka" (and mean it). In that case, my deduction it doesn't make sense will be proved wrong



again the weired logic you are using
kuroro has to be the fightacon for hisoka to be more mysterious

explain the base of your deduction 
it makes no sense for me

who is fightacon cant go either way,it was clearly shown



> someone else says Hisoka is more mysterious than Kuroro - based on his personal taste



okay as i said give me your points on why it was clearly shown that kuroro is more mysterious 
all of us agree that hisoka is the fightacon,you give no explaination why it is sooooo clear for you that kuroro is more mysterious and you acted ubon than believe as if it's true
wrong logic is wrong




> And it also makes it clear it is you who are biased, not me



no i'm not,you take the easy way by saying that
you remember when i said from story point of view hisoka will be the winner
you said i think that cuz i'm biased
which you was proven wrong ,when i had two hardcore kurorotard on my side
(chikky and crolo from next gear)
but as always you think what you say is the absolute right thing

all in all what you said has no logic to it,it's only your believe that kuroro is more mysterious(which you give no explaination on why you think that,that will atleast make more sense than what you are saying  )

I have no problem with you being right but give some explainaton why you think kuroro is more mysterious instead of building your logic on what you think 



> plus he has a mysterious 'feel' about him


that's called your opinion,that isnt something solid you can proof,yes he has a mysterious feel to him,but for me and others hisoka feels more mysterious

on the other hand who is fightacon,it is clearly hisoka not a *feel*
you dont see kuroro looking for fights or getting horny over them

see that is neither logic or deduction you are doing,*it is your opinion*


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2009)

> is it like this when chapters come out too??



This thread is epic when new chaps are out, otherwise its either Hisoka v Kuroro or Pokkuro fail.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 21, 2009)

yeah lol
seriously 99% of this thread is hisoka vs kuroro


----------



## Tommygun (Jan 21, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah lol
> seriously 99% of this thread is hisoka vs kuroro



haha sorry for bringing it up

no wait! you asked me!


----------



## Danchou (Jan 21, 2009)

Well it's one of the few things that we can talk about, when there's no hiatus, which is bound to raise some discussion. We could also go offtopic and talk about how great this and that anime or manga is, but that's not exactly what this thread is for.

We all know it exists for bashing Togashi.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2009)

That lazy asshole


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2009)

Hiatus, AGAIN?! He needs to just let someone else finish it or give it to Bones and let them do the rest.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 21, 2009)

no one can do it as togashi 

if someone else carried it ,it will no longer be HxH


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2009)

Bones? Nippon did the original series, in anycase an animation studio could never possibly finish HxH, we'll just have to wait for Togashi to finish it but judging from this pace I think bereserk has a better chance of ending sooner.


----------



## Tommygun (Jan 21, 2009)

But is a petition such a bad idea?
Get alot of people to sign it and then send it to togashi??


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 21, 2009)

he has alot of those 

but he doesnt give a rat's ass


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2009)

Lol your petitions will end up as toilet paper


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 21, 2009)

Takeuchi: "Looks like we're out of toilet paper, can you go buy some?"

Togashi: "I'd rather not move from this couch. There's a bunch of papers I received from the mail in some language I can't read. Feel free to use those"


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 21, 2009)

yeah lol
that clip about him he was in his pajamas,just got out of his bed for that 1 minute interview
on other hand

his wife was all formal and shy

togashiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 21, 2009)

as i know his studio is inside his house


----------



## The Imp (Jan 21, 2009)

togashi that lazy bastard


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2009)

> s i know his studio is inside his house



His manga drawings are probably buried under porn and copies of Dragon Quest.


----------



## Xion (Jan 21, 2009)

Is this worth watching? I see a lot of love over it, but my friend said after the first competition or whatever in the anime it gets kind of boring.

And don't be so quick to judge him (though he may be a bit special ), he loved Gantz which started off extremely WTF-weird and ended (aside from filler...I ignore filler) amazingly.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 21, 2009)

Xion said:


> Is this worth watching? I see a lot of love over it, but my friend said after the first competition or whatever in the anime it gets kind of boring.
> 
> And don't be so quick to judge him (though he may be a bit special ), he loved Gantz which started off extremely WTF-weird and ended (aside from filler...I ignore filler) amazingly.



Gantz is garbage and HxH is a great manga/anime

your friends taste is ass backwards


----------



## ytrewqyuiop (Jan 21, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 21, 2009)

hey
I like your name


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome, don't worry none of us know how to spell anyway



> I see a lot of love over it,* but my friend said after the first competition or whatever in the anime it gets kind of boring*.



Gets boring after Hunter Exam? Celestial Tower is great and York Shin comes close to being one of the greatest arcs in Shonen anime


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 21, 2009)

you mean the greatest in history


----------



## Proxy (Jan 21, 2009)

YORK SHIN 

Kurapica as a woman?  
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Xion (Jan 21, 2009)

Nuzzie said:


> Gantz is garbage and HxH is a great manga/anime
> 
> your friends taste is ass backwards



I'll have to be the judge of that. I intend to watch it soon.

But will it go in my epic bin...or not. That is the question.

And don't be dissing on Gantz Nuzzie.  Just because it is fucked-up weird does not make it bad. Well for the most part...

I doubt it can live up to the expectations FMA and Claymore have set looking somewhat cartoonish, but I will have to see. I might become a raging HxH-aholic soon as well.


----------



## ytrewqyuiop (Jan 21, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 21, 2009)

ytrewqyuiop said:


> I couldn't think in any good name so  I te your idea, I am sorry.



ha ha dude
i'm serious i like your name

the way you write yours is the same as mine 




> looking somewhat cartoonish,



that changes or watch HxH anime


----------



## ytrewqyuiop (Jan 21, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2009)

Wait Claymore anime was good?

I remember it being pretty average, the ending was just shitty.


----------



## ytrewqyuiop (Jan 21, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## The Imp (Jan 21, 2009)

xion you should read the claymore and gantz manga they shit all over the anime. also you should really get into HxH it is an amazing shonen although i haven't watched the anime yet.


----------



## Xion (Jan 21, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> xion you should read the claymore and gantz manga they shit all over the anime. also you should really get into HxH it is an amazing shonen although i haven't watched the anime yet.



I did read the Claymore manga. That's mainly what I am referring to. The anime was great...except whenever it deviated from the manga. Then it went to shit.

Gantz was great too except for the filler ending. The manga has been DMCAed though at One Manga so not able to read it. 

I'm trying out HxH anime first soon and then manga.

But Soul Eater will likely come first.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 21, 2009)

Xion said:


> I did read the Claymore manga. That's mainly what I am referring to. The anime was great...except whenever it deviated from the manga. Then it went to shit.
> 
> Gantz was great too except for the filler ending. The manga has been DMCAed though at One Manga so not able to read it.
> 
> ...



you can find online scans up to the current chapter at mangashare, mangahelpers and mangavolume


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 21, 2009)

ytrewqyuiop said:


> I couldn't think in any good name so  I te your idea, I am sorry.



Please shrink the size of your signature.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 22, 2009)

ytrewqyuiop said:


> IIs the picture in my sign too big?


What do you think?


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Once again, nothing interesting going on *leaves*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Once again, nothing interesting going on *leaves*


SO you admit that Hisoka>all right?


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Danchou > Hisoka, kthxbye


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Danchou > Hisoka, kthxbye


Its like saying Pukkoro> Killua or Gon....


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 22, 2009)

i agree with Livinghitokiri


----------



## Danchou (Jan 22, 2009)

I agree with Freija.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 22, 2009)

Reckoner doesnt agree with Freija


----------



## Tommygun (Jan 22, 2009)

Hisoka molests spyglasses.. he's awesome!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 22, 2009)

Hisoka lovers are aloooooooooooooooot,that i dont need to speak anymore


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 22, 2009)

We are the proof why hisoka is damn BADASS and awesome


----------



## Ryan (Jan 22, 2009)

Hisoka sucks. He is also a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 22, 2009)

your favourite character sucks 

Edit:and also a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) bitch


----------



## Ryan (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm kidding, lol, how immature are you? And, why do you guys keep bringing this subject over and over again anyway? Better rename it to "Danchou vs Hisoka thread".


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 22, 2009)

and how should i know 

btw it wasnt funny 
also that is called trolling


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 22, 2009)

Private said:


> I'm kidding, lol, how immature are you? And, why do you guys keep bringing this subject over and over again anyway? Better rename it to "Danchou vs Hisoka thread".


Blame the mangaka for not showing us already how Hisoka rapes Danchou


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 22, 2009)

What was that?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 22, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> What was that?


Danchous Favorite dream


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 22, 2009)

Private said:


> Hisoka sucks. He is also a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



 good one


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 22, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Danchous Favorite dream



That's a funny thing to say. Who is obsessing and doing what he possibly can to fight a certain someone again?  Who looked so dejected when he realized he can't fulfill this desire indefinitely? 

Oh, I .


And the more awesome party's reaction?



Pure win, as usual.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 22, 2009)

Remind me what happen when Hisoka Challenged  Danchou??? ohh yeah he left because Danchou was pitiful and too weak to be killed


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 22, 2009)

All we need now is some pokkuru


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 22, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Remind me what happen when Hisoka Challenged  Danchou??? ohh yeah he left because Danchou was pitiful and too weak to be killed



Who did this 'pitiful and weak' person take advantage of to get himself out of that 'pitiful and weak' situation, as if offering a marshmallow to a clueless little kid?


Yeah, I wonder. 




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Why do I even bother replying.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2009)

Danchou v Kurapica, who wins?

Hisoka Fanservice:

*Spoiler*: __ 








KilluaxIllumi>SasukexItachi:


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 22, 2009)

Danchou shit on Kurapica.... even though he lost
No... Itachi Shits on Illumi any time but Killua>Sasuke is fact


----------



## NeBy (Jan 22, 2009)

xxx-tards can be annoying! 

part1




hgfdsahjkl said:


> so when someone sees that hisoka is more mysterious it must mean he is fapping about hisoka



If he gives no other reason than his personal opinion (like the original poster did), it is. If one then ignores the fact that the same could be said with the same validity about Kuroro being the most fightacon, it doesn't make sense, and it isn't logical.




> no it wasnt based on that
> you see everything we say about hisoka as fanboyism



Well, let's be honest here: it mostly is. Especially if no valid argumentation is given, I'm very suspicious about claims he's better and cooler and tougher, etc. (the same goes for Kurorotards, of course - but those seem to brag a lot less ).




> no same validity doesnt go for kuroro
> cuz it is *cleary* shown that hisoka is fightacon



First fail in logic is made right here. "clearly" is no objective fact; on the contrary, it's highly subjective. What is clear to one, isn't clear to another. For an objective observer, the statement 'clearly it is shown that', without further substantiation, is only as valid as the next same statement. Therefore, if someone would make the claim "clearly it is shown that Kuroro is the most fightacon", it has exactly the same validity. Failing to acknowledge that is what doesn't make sense.




> *what makes you think that it's clearly that kuroro is more mysterious*
> at least kuroro we know from where he came and that he has been ryodan leaders fpr all this year
> on the other hand we know nothing about hisoka
> from where he came?why is he like that?his childhood?what have he been doing in the past
> ...



Well, that's another story altogether. I've not even started with that, though, indeed, there are more elements to support Kuroro is the most mysterious character. But first one would have to agree to some premisses. You seem to have enough with the 'clearly', but that's no substantiation on itself. To give an example, I'll play the devils' advocate for a moment, and act as if I don't agree with your statement that it is 'clearly' Hisoka that is the fightacon. If I take the premise that a fightacon means to fight without fear with stronger opponents than yourself, a perfect valid claim can be made that Kuroro is the most fightacon, since he's the only one that actually fought opponents that are equal or stronger, while Hisoka has only shown us he can fight weaker opponents.

I'm not saying this is right or wrong, I'm just pointing out it's perfectly possible to claim that Kuroro is the fightacon, based on that premise. So, it is not 'clearly' Hisoka.

The same goes for your argument, but more about that later.




> but what i think is that hisoka is more mysterious
> but you go completely wrong when you argue that it's clearly that kuroro is more mysterious and based on that your logic (which is wrong this time)
> 
> 
> ...




That's not my point at all. But I've explained 3 times what my point was, and since you still not comprehend, I fear it's a bit useless to repeat it once again. You make a link between two completely different matters, which I didn't make.



> what's wrong with him being the fightacon(which was clearly shown)and more mysterious(which you have *no prove*that kuroro is more mysterious )
> both cases arent similar at all



Who's talking about wrong for being a fightacon? Again, this has NOTHING to do with it. I'm saying that claiming that 'Hisoka is the most mysterious' has the same validity as claiming 'Kuroro is the most fightacon'. Why? Because no argumentation is given (at least not by the original poster) and it's just *personal opinion*. Thus, BOTH statements make exactly the same sense, but since I deduced you didn't go along with the last claim (that of kuroro) I'm saying *that* doesn't make any sense. Everyone's' personal opinion has the same validity, thus, based on that, everyone's' claim should be considered equal. If you do not find it equal, you're not making sense, and you're being illogical about it.

There, said it a 4th time after all.



> you know your logic and deduction can go wrong as me being pitou
> i love your confidence but the wrong thing you never expect that your deduction can be wrong



You proved my deduction right, since my deduction led me to the conclusion you don't accept the claim Kuroro is the most fightacon. You argument this by saying it is 'clearly' not the case, but I've just shown you that, depending on the premise used, you can argument that with the same validity as you're argumenting that Hisoka is the most mysterious. In fact, from the original poster (which I first commented on), there wasn't even any kind of argument, just a statement based on personal opinion (and no doubt fanfapping). If a statement like that is made, the same statement about Kuroro can be made with the same validity (none, thus). Not agreeing to that doesn't make sense, and isn't logical at all.




> what you are doing is the same as pitou thing
> you was soooooooooo confident that i was pitou and acted ubon that
> instead of asking
> (are you pitou ?)



Actually, if I remember correctly, I gave it a 80% chance (it has lowered to 40% now). Based on the same kind of posts (style) and lack of interpunctions it was a logical estimate. Using logic with unknown variables can lead to a wrong conclusion, but that's not the fault of the logic, but of those variables. If there are no unknown variables, and logic is applied, it always leads to the right conclusion (or at least, a better one than anything else).


----------



## NeBy (Jan 22, 2009)

part 2 (was too long to fit in one post  )



> again the weired logic you are using
> kuroro has to be the fightacon for hisoka to be more mysterious



Again, you miss the point I was making. It's *the reasoning behind* the two statements that are similar, it's not a causal connection!



> explain the base of your deduction
> it makes no sense for me



That's because you put words in my mouth that doesn't make sense to begin with. But I've explained it 4 or 5 times already, thus: see above.




> who is fightacon cant go either way,it was clearly shown



No it wasn't and isn't; it wholy depends on your premise, AS it goes for claiming Hisoka is the most mysterious character.




> okay as i said give me your points on why it was clearly shown that kuroro is more mysterious
> all of us agree that hisoka is the fightacon,you give no explaination why it is sooooo clear for you that kuroro is more mysterious and you acted ubon than believe as if it's true
> wrong logic is wrong



Wrong logic is no logic. Logic is always right. A conclusion *based* on logic can still be wrong, if the variables are unknown; but even then it is a better tool than personal opinion or anything else.







> no i'm not,you take the easy way by saying that
> you remember when i said from story point of view hisoka will be the winner
> you said i think that cuz i'm biased
> which you was proven wrong ,when i had two hardcore kurorotard on my side
> ...



Well, that's another example of being illogical, what you say there. The argument you give is, that the logic I used was wrong, because two Kurotards took your side. But when I debate something logically, I'm not interested if someone is Kurotard or Hisokatard; I don't think in those terms of winning or losing: *because that doesn't make any sense!* I concentrate on the arguments given, the validity of the substantiation, and the logic used.

Those elements are independent even if hundred kurotards chose 'your side' or a hundred Hisokatards chose 'my side'. In fact, I don't need any side. I'm on the side of logic and rational argumentation. 

The fact I'm saying that you're biased is also a deduction, based on the fact you consistently always take whatever argument - even no argument at all - you can to prove some imaginary 'better'-ness (for lack of a better word) of Hisoka. Not once did I see you argument the other way. At best this shows a lack of objectivity in general, and at worst a strong bias towards Hisoka.

Besides, didn't you claim to be a Hisokatard yourself? Then how can you claim not to be biased? People who call themselves 'hisokatards' or 'kurorotards' are indicating their bias themselves, after all. That's the definition of a xxx-tard.

And while you allude to the fact I'm a kurotard, I'm actually not. I don't take sides. I don't feel the need to defend one against the other. I only keep in mind what the facts are (we know of), and then use logical deduction and rational arguments to come to the (most likely) conclusion. When that happens to validate a point that Kurorotards made, so be it. I don't care. I have no problem argumenting the same way, using logic, that Hisoka is the most fightacon, for instance. I guess, as far as that is considered an advantage, Hisokatards would be happy with that, and Kurorotards not. 

But I don't care about peoples' personal opinions when debating logically.

There are myriads of things I could come to the conclusion on that Hisoka is 'better', and there are myriads of things that Kuroro is 'better' in. 'Better' needs a definition in that case, of course.




> all in all what you said has no logic to it,it's only your believe that kuroro is more mysterious(which you give no explanation on why you think that,that will at least make more sense than what you are saying  )
> 
> I have no problem with you being right but give some explainaton why you think kuroro is more mysterious instead of building your logic on what you think
> 
> ...



Yes, I knew I used the wrong word when I said 'feel'. I didn't actually mean that I based the conclusion on subjective feelings, but 'the feel' Kuroro has, as portrayed in the scenes in the GR-arc. With that, I mean that being 'mysterious' is not equal to 'unknown', which is where your one and only argument goes wrong.

If you really want (and if you ask nicely ), I'll give you a detailed post with my arguments and analysis why I think Kuroro is the most mysterious character, but I fear it'll be for another post, since this is already a GWoT. (Great Wall of Text).

Probably tomorrow, even, since I have to go out in half an hour.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 22, 2009)

Neby either is Kuroro fan or Anti hisoka...


----------



## NeBy (Jan 22, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Neby either is Kuroro fan or Anti hisoka...



You didn't even bother to read what I wrote, didn't you?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 22, 2009)

NeBy said:


> You didn't even bother to read what I wrote, didn't you?


i did the first part  why you write soo much  T_T too much tl dr


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 22, 2009)

all that 


> If you really want (and if you ask nicely )


that's what i want  that will make more sense than your previous argument
btw i didnt mean to be rude to you or anything
(i felt the same when you said i was pitou)

i thought of fightacon as one who looks for fights(i think you too as both of us agree that he is the fightacon)
you should have said about changing the premise
you just said hisoka being more mysterious is non-sense

i dont want to speak about all that again cuz knowing you,we will go on forever

it was better to say why you think kuroro is more mysterious from the start


----------



## NeBy (Jan 22, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> i did the first part  why you write soo much  T_T too much tl dr



Nothing is too much for me, when I have an opportunity to let the clear light of logic shine in the dark basement of biased minds.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 22, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Nothing is too much for me, when I have an opportunity to let the clear light of logic shine in the dark basement of biased minds.



too bad that didnt happen cuz it isnt true
try harder next time


----------



## NeBy (Jan 22, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> all that
> 
> that's what i want  that will make more sense than your previous argument
> btw i didnt mean to be rude to you or anything
> ...



No, I didn't. For the xth time, I said (and I quote, once again):

"Saying Hisoka is the 'mystery'-type is like saying Kuroro is the 'fightacon'-type; it doesn't make much sense."

And it _doesn't_ make much sense, because that statement on itself is worth next to nothing. As are all personal opinions without further substantiation.

hgfd, you only seem to read what you want to read.  I clearly said the above; it's a direct quote, and thus, my conclusion with that statement was not, as you claim, that 'Hisoka being more mysterious is nonsense', but that saying the one is equal as saying the other, and both don't make sense, because both are unsubstantiated.

I fail to see how you can misinterpret a quote like that; you leave out the comparison, and make a causal connection of it, while the whole point is the analogy/comparison, and nothing is been said about the causality.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> too bad that didnt happen cuz it isnt true
> try harder next time



All dark basements are equal, but some are more equal than others. 


Or more dark, in any case.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 22, 2009)

anyway when you have time say why you think kuroro is more mysterious 



> And it doesn't make much sense, because that statement on itself is worth next to nothing. As are all personal opinions without further substantiation.



i understand that 
but you didnt give any explaination on why you think kuroro is more mysterious
making your statement only a a personal opinion
(which i think you should be able to tell from what i was saying)

and lol all of that just to tell us that a tard can say anything,well we all know that
i thought you were trying to prove something about why kuroro is more mysterious

did you understand me 



> as a whole I think 'mysterious' would rather be linked to Kuroro than to Hisoka. Saying


see 
you just said your personal opinion  *at the same time* you was saying that the other poster comment is just fanboyism
logically since you are the one who tried to be logical about it you will say something to prove your point
which lead me to belive that your saying


> Hisoka is the 'mystery'-type is like saying Kuroro is the 'fightacon'-type; it doesn't make much sense.



is something to prove that kuroro is more mysterious

then your saying


> It's not my opinion, it's logic and deduction



lead me to believe more and more that your previous comment was one of your point to prove kuroro is more mysterious 

I think i'm clear now
well, good one of us had greater sight to understand the other


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 22, 2009)

Hisoka is definitely more mysterious than Danchou.... I cannot find anything non mysterious about Hsikoa... hell even his cards


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 22, 2009)

damn it
when you r here hitokiri.you make my life much more easier


----------



## NeBy (Jan 22, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> anyway when you have time say why you think kuroro is more mysterious
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha, I see the confusion. Yes, I think there's more going for Kuroro being mysterious, as there is for Hisoka. I also think that Hisoka has more going for him to be the most fightacon. But those are, on themselves, unrelated to what I was argumenting in my previous posts. 

I guess you confounded the different aspects of it. Maybe it's my own fault in bringing it up in the discussion, because it's a fact that there is more to say that Kuroro is the most mysterious, as there is to say Hisoka is the most  fightacon. But those statements were not the main point of what I was debating in my previous posts, which had to do with the comparison between the two statements based on mere personal fanboyism.

Of course, you are right in asking the same thing (rational arguments) as for why I think that, than I expect from others. That aspect is quite logical. But not relevant to the discussion I was having up until now. Since I gather you agree with the 'hisoka fightacon' part, I guess I only need to argument the 'kuroro mysterious character' part.


Since I'm slightly (*cough*) intoxicated now, and it's late, I'll give it a try tomorrow. It will, however, depend on your agreement about certain premises, as I've alluded at earlier. When we don't agree on a certain premise, it's of no use debating the logical conclusions of it, obviously. But we'll see, I guess.

good evening to all, in any case. I feel it's time to doze off.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh god the geeks are at it again  Debating with TL;DR posts D:

Oh well

Gray Fox > HxH verse


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 22, 2009)

killua>Gray Fox


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 22, 2009)

Gray Fox > Everything


----------



## NeBy (Jan 22, 2009)

ytrewqyuiop said:


> Hello everybody, I am new in this forum but I have already been in many orders, if you find some gramatical or spelling error, please don't say things like '' You are a fu**ing idiot'' instead correct me, because my mother toungue is portuguese and I am only 13 years old, so my englissh is still not perferct, I think I need 1 or 2 more years to improve it.
> I am here to talk about Hunter X Hunter of course, and I use to read this forum, I know how things work here.



13y old boy? Prime target for shotacon-Hisoka, thus! ;-)



hgfdsahjkl said:


> hey
> I like your name



Meh. It's qwerty-based again... 



Ennoea said:


> Welcome, don't worry none of us know how to spell anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Gets boring after Hunter Exam? Celestial Tower is great and York Shin comes close to being one of the greatest arcs in Shonen anime



speak for yourself! 

And: true. 



Ennoea said:


> Wait Claymore anime was good?
> 
> I remember it being pretty average, the ending was just shitty.



It was ok. Just the last two episodes sucked because it diverted from the manga and just...sucked.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> i agree with Livinghitokiri





Danchou said:


> I agree with Freija.



I agree with logic. 




Gray Fox said:


> Oh god the geeks are at it again  Debating with TL;DR posts D:
> 
> Oh well
> 
> Gray Fox > HxH verse



Who are you calling 'geeks'? 

Yeah, and now I'm off, going to sleep.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 22, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Gray Fox > Everything



pokkuru > Gray fox


----------



## Xell (Jan 22, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Oh god the geeks are at it again  Debating with TL;DR posts D:
> 
> Oh well
> 
> Gray Fox > HxH verse



Cool story bro.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 22, 2009)

Woah loads of long posts here for a change but im not reading them


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry, have to hand in my thoughts in this Kuroro vs Hisoka debate. And of course you know what I'm going to say: Kuroro is more mysterious.  But, really.

Some people are saying that Hisoka is more mysterious because we don't know his childhood, where he came from and such, but that is relatively superficial. But we do know his reason for living, don't we? We know that he lives to fight very strong opponents, and all his other actions can be based on this. There's not much mystery because all his actions are explainable through this one, fundamental thing. 

On the other hand... yeah, we know Kuroro's past and such, but we only know the superficial _details_, not the psychology behind it. Compared to Hisoka, it is much harder to pin down his motives. Explain to me why he does what he does, what he plans to achieve and what is running through his mind every second. Try your hand at it and you'll know what we Kurorotards mean.  On the other hand, we can Hisoka like a book.

As evidence, just look at the characters' initial reaction when they both: for Hisoka, it is more on the side of fear and Tompa easily summarized Hisoka in a phrase. Kuroro, well, Gon's mind was reeling at the endless depth of mystery and awesome. When they were in the car, Leorio and Senritsu were also looking at him very very very curiously. And of course, look at the page where Killua was describing Kuroro to Kurapica ("he has black hair, he has an inverted cross in his back"), Togashi gave an air of mystery in there.

Hisoka is mysterious too, but just compare him to the Danchou and he loses this. Besides, I don't know why it should bother you so much. Just as uniqueness is not a universal criteria for a character being "better" (like how you say that Hisoka is much more unique), neither is mystery.

Preferences, you see.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 22, 2009)

> his childhood


his childhood became mysterious cuz togashi mentionned it



> Explain to me why he does what he does, what he plans to achieve


he is the leader of a criminal organization
he wants money



> what is running through his mind every second



same for hisoka
as it was said he get and lose interest easily
you cant predict how he is going to act



> When they were in the car, Leorio and Senritsu were also looking at him very very very curiously



yeah cuz he is dangerous ,he is freaken ryodan leader in one second he can kill them
that was to be expected
it has nothing with being a mystery
actually that is shallow compared to the mystery about hisoka's childhood



> Hisoka is mysterious too, but just compare him to the Danchou and he loses this. Besides, I don't know why it should bother you so much. Just as uniqueness is not a universal criteria for a character being "better" (like how you say that Hisoka is much more unique), neither is mystery



I still think hisoka is more mysterious
i dont think that is something that can be convinced logically 

hisoka's childhood togashi made it a mystery
how did hisoka grow to be like that?
what is his past?kuroro has been ryodan leader
on the other hand hisoka's past is clean page a complete mystery
who are the old toys that hisoka beat?how does he look when he is serious?we know kuroro as we saw him in YS arc

IMO hisoka far surpasses kuroro in that part


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2009)

Hisoka's not that mysterious, he was from a family of circus performers but some gangsters killed them and so soon he vowed revenge and killed them with his aces, and so began the story of Robin Hisoka


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 22, 2009)

lol Ennoea


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 23, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> pokkuru > Gray fox



I even rank Fox over Pokkuru. That says a lot


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 23, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I even rank Fox over Pokkuru. That says a lot


wat          ?


----------



## Danchou (Jan 23, 2009)

The only place that I can remember that currently has all of the available HQ tankoubon scans is #lurk on irchighway. Which ones do you need, I might be able to upload them.


chikkychappy said:


> Sorry, have to hand in my thoughts in this Kuroro vs Hisoka debate. And of course you know what I'm going to say: Kuroro is more mysterious.  But, really.
> 
> Some people are saying that Hisoka is more mysterious because we don't know his childhood, where he came from and such, but that is relatively superficial. But we do know his reason for living, don't we? We know that he lives to fight very strong opponents, and all his other actions can be based on this. There's not much mystery because all his actions are explainable through this one, fundamental thing.
> 
> ...


Nice post. As usual. 

Especially the part about Kuroro's limitless amount of win and depth.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 23, 2009)

since when Hisoka's purpose of living is the fighting???To me it seems that Hisoka is searching for something through these fights


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 23, 2009)

hisoka's seems to live for the joy of fight,he gets his sexual satisfaction from it
enough reason to live for it


----------



## Vyse (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey guys what´s up? Long time no see ... Anything changed in my absence?


----------



## NeBy (Jan 23, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> his childhood became mysterious cuz togashi mentionned it
> 
> 
> he is the leader of a criminal organization
> ...



What chikkychappy said. Only I would have said it even better. 

Anyway... of course you still think Hisoka is more mysterious: you're a (selfproclaimed, even) Hisokatard.

If logic can't convince you, why do you ask for it? There is no use that I make a HWoT of it then, since logic 'doesn't convince'. If logic won't, then nothing won't, unless you're more impressed with oneliners and irrational shouting. 

In short: if logic isn't deemed 'suitable' for coming to a conclusion, there is no use in applying it to any arguments. In which case, I won't argument, since it's obviously futile to argument with logical arguments, when logic is deemed irrelevant.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 23, 2009)

if you could make it logical make it 

if there is *logic*,I will agree

but some stuff you cant ably logic to it



> What chikkychappy said. Only I would have said it even better



there was nothing logical to what she said,it was her opinion
but anyway i answered to her,didnt you see that 

for example you can think that hisoka's character designation is more awesome than kuroro's character designation ,can you convince the opposite logically
well that isnt the best example
but if you can make it logical,feel free show me 



> Anyway... of course you still think Hisoka is more mysterious: you're a (selfproclaimed, even) Hisokatard.



yes
but if you use a good logic ,i will agree even if it is aganist hisoka
for example
i wont for now argue with anyone that hisoka is stronger than netero or king

probably,I'm going to have a big wall of text


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 23, 2009)

Oversoul said:


> Hey guys what?s up? Long time no see ... Anything changed in my absence?



hey man
nothing new

the same,hisokatards owning kurorotards


----------



## adam5aby (Jan 23, 2009)

so i just finished the 1st OVA and i must say i was disappointed that kuroro never really got to fight. and the time he did, he was getting double teamed and pretty much got pwned.


to answer your previous question: hisoka>kuroro.

for several reasons that i can't explain right now, however, kuroro's motive of revolution (of the dead?) makes little sense to me.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 23, 2009)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> so i just finished the 1st OVA and i must say i was disappointed that kuroro never really got to fight.



well HxH depends on its story unlike the other shonen
and YS has to be one of the best written stories ever 
but well you got see him fighting two awesome zoldyecks



> he was getting double teamed and pretty much got pwned







> to answer your previous question: hisoka>kuroro



 

reps

it's better to read manga now


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2009)

> kuroro's motive of revolution (of the dead?) makes little sense to me.



We don't know anything yet, hopefully next arc will resolve this.


----------



## adam5aby (Jan 24, 2009)

so i've been watching the OVA 2 and the animation actually isn't nearly half as bad as i thought it was going to be

the characters still look like who they are supposed to be.

i guess after watching naruto shippuuden for so long, you grow tolerant of sub-par animation.


do most people complain about the style? or the story of OVA 2?

i noticed that the OVA 2 left some things out of the 1st episode that was in the manga...pretty strange considering that animes typically tend to draw out the manga, not cut it short


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 24, 2009)

I just stopped by to say

IN GON WE TRUST

good day


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 24, 2009)

> do most people complain about the style? or the story of OVA 2?



we complain about the bad animation,story is great


----------



## krizma (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh boy, if we don't get any confirmation of HxH resuming until the end of this month, I assume HXH in march MY ASS

BTW: I currently have 3040 reputation points? Whats the use of this? What is this good for?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 24, 2009)

You see that weight scale under my name? Click it and hit "Add to Reputation"


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 24, 2009)

yeah and make it i dont approve


----------



## krizma (Jan 24, 2009)

I know what reputations are, but whats the point of the rep points?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 24, 2009)

lol i know you mean that

it means nothing


----------



## Sustainz (Jan 24, 2009)

E-penis. the bigger it is the better you'll do in the interwebs.


----------



## krizma (Jan 24, 2009)

Sustainz said:


> E-penis. the bigger it is the better you'll do in the interwebs.



haha true I guess


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2009)

> but whats the point of the rep points?



For losers to tell other losers how less losery they are


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 24, 2009)

isnt that epic

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WebDMtitufk[/YOUTUBE]

btw I saw 1st ep of Maria Holic 

also togashi needs to come back


----------



## krizma (Jan 26, 2009)

There was no post in this thread for like 2 days straight... o_O I have never seen that before


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 26, 2009)

sorry, been playing dragon quest in togashi's house all day and it's quite addictive.


----------



## DethStryque (Jan 26, 2009)

Lol that guy could have broke his neck...^ ( n your sig )...


----------



## NeBy (Jan 26, 2009)

Latest bakuman-chapter was great again...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 26, 2009)

you couldnt make it logical  

and watch clanned you people


----------



## NeBy (Jan 26, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you couldnt make it logical
> 
> and watch clanned you people



? 

You mean the "mysterious" thing?

Well, contrary to popular belief, _some_ anime/manga watchers have a social life too! 

I've been away for the weekend. And I've just come home from a tiring workday this evening, so I'm not in the mood.

Don't worry though, when I'm back in the mood to write a HWoT, my first one is going to be *that* one. 

Edit: I watched the first few episodes of Clannad, but it wasn't much to my taste. I prefer Bakuman a lot more. Hope they'll make an anime out of it soon.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 26, 2009)

> Well, contrary to popular belief, some anime/manga watchers have a social life too!



you have one? 



> Don't worry though, when I'm back in the mood to write a HWoT



good,me neither

i was pissing you off


----------



## Hagen (Jan 26, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Well, contrary to popular belief, _some_ anime/manga watchers have a social life too!


only the pretty girls


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 26, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you have one?



Brag mode on

Let me tell you something, dear hghgddfjfbjfgfdjgdgfdnnht.

Being a Pokkuruist, Danchou and Ging fan really pays off. Hell, I have a gf now  In b4 she's fat and shit  She attends a top athlete school.

So yes, we do have social lives, Mr. hgdfhgdhgdhfdhdg.

Brag mode off


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 26, 2009)

mmm i wasnt serious,you know?


----------



## krizma (Jan 26, 2009)

Zaoldyeck said:


> sorry, been playing dragon quest in togashi's house all day and it's quite addictive.



How did people come up with togashi playing dragon quest anyway? Did he say so in some interview or what?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 26, 2009)

If anyone knows, it's me 

Anyone seen Hajime no Ippo here? I hear it's fucking awesome so downloading


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 26, 2009)

but you seemed desperate to prove something 

HNI is awesome
didnt you see that youtube link i posted


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't approve of spoilers 

Nah, it's all in good sports mang


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 26, 2009)

anyway watch it
it is awesome


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh, I will. After Slam Dunk


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 26, 2009)

that's even better


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 26, 2009)

Slam Dunk is better? 

Awesome, got lots of awesome in front me of then


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 26, 2009)

it depends but for me
SD>HNI



> only the pretty girls



Neby will be first to break that rule  



> Edit: I watched the first few episodes of Clannad, but it wasn't much to my taste



i mean clannad after story since episode 9,a whole new level
other than that it was average


----------



## NeBy (Jan 26, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> it depends but for me
> SD>HNI
> 
> 
> ...



What, I'm not pretty?


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 26, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> it depends but for me
> SD>HNI


Eyeshield 21 > Both those two.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 26, 2009)

most people wont agree with you klown


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 26, 2009)

Fuck 'em   .


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 26, 2009)

Eyeshield is going downhill now


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 26, 2009)

even tho e21 is being rushed now its still


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 26, 2009)

Eyeshield is probably the shounen i enjoy most atm, it always delivers.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 26, 2009)

i will be watching/reading it again for hiruma 

i saw first season of anime


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 26, 2009)

Hiruma's an awesome character, but Takamura is better

I still have to read Slam Dunk


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 26, 2009)

ES Manga >>> ES Anime.
Although the anime was pretty good too, before the fillers atleast.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 26, 2009)

Eyeshield had a horrible anime... The screw up and replace certain scenes and the drawings of the animations suck. It's a disgrace to Murata's skill


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 26, 2009)

Kancent said:


> Eyeshield had a horrible anime... The screw up and replace certain scenes and the drawings of the animations suck. It's a disgrace to Murata's skill


Hm? I remember it being alright, but seeing as how i saw the anime before i read the manga that might be why.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 26, 2009)

Watching the anime means missing epic chapters like:

[3]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2009)

The second I saw the way they had drawn Hiruma I gagged and deleted the anime off my hard drive. The manga was way too good before, currently its been really mediocre, I hope it gets better.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 26, 2009)

last opening for anime had great animation,i like it


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 26, 2009)

The opening and endings are the only things that have ok animation


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 26, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> currently its been really mediocre, I hope it gets better.


 **


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry KLown, recent matches have been rushed too much, and theres just too many characters right now for any decent development of any of them. I still like it but not as much as before, extending it was a mistake, but Im hoping for the final match to be epic.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 27, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> even tho e21 is being rushed now its still



Nice (sexy) sigpic you have there! It's the first time I see a crossdressing-thingy that fits so well! She actually looks like her.

It isn't CGI, is it?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 27, 2009)

the last poster at ANN owned them 

cant wait tell that reviewer watchs YS


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 27, 2009)

The hunter exam judge with no mouth > Hisoka & Kuro or wut?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 27, 2009)

...............


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 27, 2009)

...............


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 27, 2009)

..........


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 27, 2009)

:repstorm..........


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 27, 2009)

yosh,I'm that ninja


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 27, 2009)

My god this thread needs asomething new to discuss lol...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 27, 2009)

...........

spam x spam thread for now


----------



## NeBy (Jan 27, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> :repstorm..........



It's so quiet in here, I'm even longing for some negativity-comment by Klown...


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 27, 2009)

something new to discuss? hmm

for instance, what is togashi doing right now?

shit, that's so obvious...


----------



## NeBy (Jan 27, 2009)

Zaoldyeck said:


> something new to discuss? hmm
> 
> for instance, what is togashi doing right now?
> 
> shit, that's so obvious...




yeah...he's obviously working his ass off, drawing new hxh chapters non-stop, so he can deliver us a full year of weekly chapters, uninterrupted by any hiatus. 

Or did you have something else in mind?   :amazed


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 27, 2009)

who knows


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2009)

Will Kaito come back? Discuss.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 27, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Will Kaito come back? Discuss.



Not during his lifetime.

End discussion.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 27, 2009)

He will


----------



## NeBy (Jan 27, 2009)

Proxy said:


> He will



Then HxH will fail.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2009)

Pitou will bring him back, but because of the effect on the universe someone else must sacrifice their life to balance the universe again.....

Then HxH will fail.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 27, 2009)

Who Hisoka takes his place?

Who shall the sacrifice be?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2009)

Hopefully Yuppi die already


----------



## Proxy (Jan 27, 2009)

What about Pufu? 

He's the worst greatest character


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 27, 2009)

You guys need to play some VN's and forget about this Togashi bullshit for awhile


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2009)

Pufu sacrificing himself would only account for Kaito's shit unfortunately


> You guys need to play some VN's and forget about this Togashi bullshit for awhile



I've practically forgotten but this damn thread keeps bringing me back like a whore fan.


----------



## Fran (Jan 27, 2009)

Togashi is on hiatus because of you ingrates 
Now, someone 'fess up. Who started the whole 'Togashi = Dragon Quest Hiatus' thing?


----------



## krizma (Jan 28, 2009)

After Komugi is healed, Pitou will say that it was a lie, and Gon will be going all out, but Pitou is still better son Gon gets his ass kicked. But then suddenly Ging appears and kicks Pitous butt, and then the series end.


----------



## Teach (Jan 28, 2009)

Pufu is so gay.

Yupi is fucking awesome.

Pitou is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

King is sometimes awesome.

:ho


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 28, 2009)

100th post  

To celebrate, I just want to say that I am starting to change my mind about the Kuroro-Hisoka fight.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 28, 2009)

what do you mean ?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 28, 2009)

I just rewatched the YS arc (except last two ep of OVAs, too busy to watch them now), and from those, I think Kuroro is going to take it. Well, I guess I have to read the manga to make out Togashi's true intentions, but from watching the series, which is of course very close to the manga, that's what I got. 

I don't want to argue about it in great depth (maybe just small bickering here and there, but not like the one walls of text with NeBy before ), because it's not a matter of logical argument that can be settled through words alone, but of perspective.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 28, 2009)

oh you thought hisoka will take it,i didnt know that
anyway i have no idea
but for sure,i will be keeping my breath and cheering for hisoka

with togashi anything anything could happen

I thought you understanded that hisoka>kuroro


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah.  I was defending a Hisoka win both here in NG.



Kuroro>>>>>Hisoka


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 28, 2009)

i know you agreed with my theory but that doesnt mean you believe that's what's going to happen

if kuroro died what r you going to do chikky?


----------



## Susano-o (Jan 28, 2009)

is the anime any good?

and how is freija doing?


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 28, 2009)

Susano-o said:


> is the anime any good?


It's kinda like Shippuden.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 28, 2009)

HxH>berserk


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 28, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> HxH>berserk


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 28, 2009)

but still it is the truth


----------



## Teach (Jan 28, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> HxH>berserk



True.

And anime is good, better than most.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 28, 2009)

in b4 berserkhawk z


----------



## Danchou (Jan 28, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> It's kinda like Shippuden.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 28, 2009)

rep for danchou

lol i thought about doing the same


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 28, 2009)

@hgfdsahjkl: Nah, I agreed because I thought it was most likely to happen. 



> if kuroro died what r you going to do chikky?



Cry.  But I will not be throwing fits or anything. During the TV series and OVA, I expected Kuroro to die any moment actually, because such is the fate of villains in animes like HxH. Maybe that's one reason why I like YS so much.  For all typical shounen purposes Kuroro should be dead, but Togashi made the plot so atypical and in the process, saved Kuroro. 



Susano-o said:


> is the anime any good?


For the most part, TV series and OVA are better than the anime. Of course it's a bit incomplete, but that is to be expected. The only practically complete anime adaptation I know of is Monster.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> HxH>berserk



Only read until beginning of Conviction art, but I have to say, Golden Age has some really really really good storytelling _that_ it beats York Shin by quite a margin. It's just that I prefer the contents of HxH more, with its charm, cleverness, uniqueness and innovation. Berserk (at least, Golden Age) is epic at what it does, but I'm a sucker for the elements of HxH more.

And  at the Naruto Shippuden comparison.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 28, 2009)

> some really really really good storytelling and it beats York Shin by quite a margin



I dont know you 

say YS>golden age


----------



## Danchou (Jan 28, 2009)

It had to be done. 

Hm, it seems my estimate of a HxH annoucement this week was off. I'm figuring it means that the hiatus won't end at the same time as it did last year. How does Togashi look himself in the mirror or sleep at night? 

I need to find an anime to fill in the void. Something good like Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 28, 2009)

it has to be at the same time unless the new volume release date will be delayed

i think they announcet it in feb, last time



> How does Togashi look himself in the mirror or sleep at night?



you really think togashi will care



> I need to find an anime to fill in the void. Something good like Cowboy Bebop.



mmm i saw it,great anime but not one of my favourite
tell me what kind of anime you like in case i didnt find something similar to CB


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 28, 2009)

Danchou said:


> I need to find an anime to fill in the void. Something good like Cowboy Bebop.


Go play F/SN


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 28, 2009)

I never tried one of those games


----------



## Danchou (Jan 28, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> it has to be at the same time unless the new volume release date will be delayed
> 
> i think they announcet it in feb, last time
> 
> ...


Reliable sources had already indicated that HxH would resume in march last year, by this time. I'll give it another week, but it looks grim.

As, for Togashi caring. Sadly, he probably doesn't. But he needs to at least get his act together.

Hm, I don't watch a lot of anime. I liked Naruto, Bleach, One Piece, Soul Eater but I haven't watched an ep in years. Give me a good shounen or seinen.

Which reminds me, I think I'll just start watching the rest of Michiko to Hatchin and Monster. <3





KLoWn said:


> Go play F/SN


Hm, I've only heard of the anime. I'm not too big on games. The last time I played one was Warcraft 3 and CS back in 2004 or so.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 28, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I never tried one of those games


Then you damn well better start 
Fate/Stay Night didn't spawn the word GAR for nothing.


Danchou said:


> Hm, I've only heard of the anime. I'm not too big on games. The last time I played one was Warcraft 3 and CS back in 2004 or so.


It's not really a game, it's a visual novel.
A manga with more text if you will.

Fate/Stay Nights epicness easily rivals that of HxH.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 28, 2009)

movie:sword of stranger *mindblowing fighting scenes*

series:basilsk a mix of shonen an seinen
         black lagoon
         baccano
         FMA


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 28, 2009)

> Fate/Stay Nights epicness easily rivals that of HxH



trying to win him huh


----------



## Danchou (Jan 28, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Then you damn well better start
> Fate/Stay Night didn't spawn the word GAR for nothing.
> 
> It's not really a game, it's a visual novel.
> ...


Hm, I guess I could try it out then. Especially if it is as epic as you say it is. It better be.  What should I try first anime or the novel?





hgfdsahjkl said:


> movie:sword of stranger *mindblowing fighting scenes*
> 
> series:basilsk a mix of shonen an seinen
> black lagoon
> ...


Thanks. I've been wanting to check out basilisk and black lagoon sometime. If it's on the same level as FMA which is a modern classic, I think I'll enjoy it. 

I'll probably watch sos first, since it's easier to get into.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 28, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> trying to win him huh


Well it's the truth 


Danchou said:


> Hm, I guess I could try it out then. Especially if it is as epic as you say it is. It better be.  What should I try first anime or the novel?


If you absolutely must see the anime watch it first, cuz it'll look like total bullshit after you've played the VN.

And it's not just me saying it's epic, *everyone* that has played it agree's, and that's not just me making shit up.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 28, 2009)

yeah Klown
I remember i dropped FSN anime

did it do the game its justice?

Edit:you just answered me


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 28, 2009)

^no it didnt  probably 'cos they tried to make a complete makeover and ended up ruining it lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2009)

FSN really is fucking epic, I was surprised.

Oh hands up who wants to bang my sig?


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 28, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah Klown
> I remember i dropped FSN anime
> 
> did it do the game its justice?
> ...


They covered like 20% of the VN's story, and most of it came from the route that was the least interesting imo.

It's the same thing as when they try to make a movie out of a book and leave out close to everything.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 28, 2009)

is there any animated scenes in the game?


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 28, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> is there any animated scenes in the game?


No not really, only thing close to that would be during the fights when the camera is shaking like crazy and there's some effects.


----------



## Teach (Jan 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Newest Naruto twist_ 



RASENGAN,...AGAIN?!?


----------



## Felix (Jan 28, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> No not really, only thing close to that would be during the fights when the camera is shaking like crazy and there's some effects.



Still, it fucking immersed me in the fights


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 28, 2009)

h3h3h3 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Newest Naruto twist_
> 
> 
> 
> RASENGAN,...AGAIN?!?


What were you expecting? Gomu gomu gear 7? 


Felix said:


> Still, it fucking immersed me in the fights


Ofc, didn't say it was bad, they make good use of the little animation there is.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2009)

Compressing rubber is awesome


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 28, 2009)

Apparently so


----------



## NeBy (Jan 28, 2009)

h3h3h3 said:


> Pufu is so gay.



True.



> Yupi is fucking awesome.



True.



> Pitou is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Untrue.



> King is sometimes awesome.
> 
> :ho



True.



BTW, how comes when I use the term '^ (use bro)', I get chastised and verbally trampled all over, but when someone uses the term '^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)', there is no reaction at all?


----------



## Teach (Jan 28, 2009)

That's assuming that Pitou is male. Otherwise quite generic.


----------



## ytrewqyuiop (Jan 28, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 28, 2009)

@Klown

Do you have to be a a trading post member to access the page containing the VNs?


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 28, 2009)

Kancent said:


> @Klown
> 
> Do you have to be a a trading post member to access the page containing the VNs?


Nope, you only need bathhouse access.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 28, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> I just rewatched the YS arc (except last two ep of OVAs, too busy to watch them now), and from those, I think Kuroro is going to take it. Well, I guess I have to read the manga to make out Togashi's true intentions, but from watching the series, which is of course very close to the manga, that's what I got.
> 
> I don't want to argue about it in great depth (maybe just small bickering here and there, but not* like the one walls of text with NeBy* before ), because it's not a matter of logical argument that can be settled through words alone, but of perspective.



Did someone call me?



KLoWn said:


> It's kinda like Shippuden.



_THAT_ good, huh?





chikkychappy said:


> @hgfdsahjkl: Nah, I agreed because I thought it was most likely to happen.



Luckily, you changed your mind!

Because it would be impossible to substantiate such a claim with logical arguments. 




Danchou said:


> Hm, I guess I could try it out then. Especially if it is as epic as you say it is. It better be.  What should I try first anime or the novel?Thanks. I've been wanting to check out basilisk and black lagoon sometime. If it's on the same level as FMA which is a modern classic, I think I'll enjoy it.
> 
> I'll probably watch sos first, since it's easier to get into.



I saw BL a long time ago. Not bad, but not superb neither. And it's completely different than FMA or HxH. It's another genre, even.



KLoWn said:


> Nope, you only need bathhouse access.



I'm still waiting!


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 28, 2009)

I waited approximately two weeks, then finally had to PM a mod in order for my senior membership to be approved


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 28, 2009)

NeBy said:


> I'm still waiting!


You ain't 18?


----------



## Teach (Jan 28, 2009)

This is genius Togashi, magnificent.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 28, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> You ain't 18?





:toliet

What do you think?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 28, 2009)

logic and wall of text in your BH


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 28, 2009)

NeBy said:


> :toliet
> 
> What do you think?


So what's your age?


----------



## Teach (Jan 28, 2009)

My guess is 14.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 28, 2009)

I know


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 28, 2009)

Didn't we have some 13 year old around here?


----------



## Teach (Jan 28, 2009)

Some guy with a clown name if I remember right


----------



## ytrewqyuiop (Jan 28, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 28, 2009)

h3h3h3 said:


> Some guy with a clown name if I remember right






ytrewqyuiop said:


> Link removed
> 
> I think it has good effects.Has anybody ever watched this AMV?


Meh, it was ok, but the music was terrible.

If you wanna see a real fukken awesome epic AMV check this one out
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chGl0_nFyqg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Best AMV i've seen, easily.


----------



## ytrewqyuiop (Jan 28, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Xell (Jan 28, 2009)

ytrewqyuiop said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vGr5Y68HIo&feature=related&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]



Good AMV, ruined by some ugly effects.


----------



## ytrewqyuiop (Jan 28, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Teach (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 28, 2009)

just a slight oversized sig


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 28, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Meh, it was ok, but the music was terrible.
> 
> If you wanna see a real fukken awesome epic AMV check this one out
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chGl0_nFyqg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> Best AMV i've seen, easily.



wow that was great
mindblowing backgrounds


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 28, 2009)

ytrewqyuiop said:


> What do you listen to whilst read Hunter X Hunter?I usually listen to Hunter X Hunter Soundtrack to imagine how would it be like an anime, is that weird?



I do same sometimes


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 28, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> wow that was great
> mindblowing backgrounds


Yeah wasn't it? I downloaded that AMV just so i could watch it fullscreen, and goddamn, fukken masterpiece.

If i need to show anyone the beauty of anime sometime im gonna pull that shit right up.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 28, 2009)

what about this mmv? i guess it's pretty well known but i'll leave it here anyway


also, Miura hurry the fuck up 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PE22PP4lKw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 28, 2009)

@Klown

exactly what i will be doing with that amv

you can easily show anyone the beauty of anime

mmm you have a dl for it?


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 28, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> @Klown
> 
> exactly what i will be doing with that amv
> 
> ...


Here


Dunno if you have to be reg'd to DL it though.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks Klown 

and 

my pleasure Neby


----------



## NeBy (Jan 28, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Yeah wasn't it? I downloaded that AMV just so i could watch it fullscreen, and goddamn, fukken masterpiece.
> 
> If i need to show anyone the beauty of anime sometime im gonna pull that shit right up.



Then why didn't you show this one to me, instead of the Naruto one? 

Anyway, I agree; it was pretty good. And that's an understatement. 

I liked the song very much, though I don't think I'm familiar with it. Also, I realise there is an awful lot of anime I still have to see.  Though some of it looked a bit too much shojo for my taste, but I won't know until I watched it . Anyone knows the animes (by name) shown in that AMV?

I think I might d/l it too; it's really good.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 28, 2009)

they are written in the link Klown gave me


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 28, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Then why didn't you show this one to me, instead of the Naruto one?


Cuz i didn't know of it back then.

Not that it matters, since the Naruto Techbeat is still a brilliant piece of work that shows how it should be done 


NeBy said:


> Anyone knows the animes (by name) shown in that AMV?


All the animes used are listed here:


----------



## Teach (Jan 28, 2009)

Best AMV I've seen:


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 28, 2009)

h3h3h3 said:


> Best AMV I've seen:


----------



## krizma (Jan 29, 2009)

ytrewqyuiop said:


> What do you listen to whilst read Hunter X Hunter?I usually listen to Hunter X Hunter Soundtrack to imagine how would it be like an anime, is that weird?



Yes, that's definitely weird, because the HXH soundtrack doesn't really fit to the current situation. But my choice of music is even more weird. When reading the newest chapter, I usually listen to this:

stock

Yeah from Super Paper Mario I don't know why, I just think any normal songs just doesn't fit to manga too well.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 29, 2009)

> HXH soundtrack doesn't really fit to the current situation



Imo there are some that fit

like the one when hisoka was running in the forest


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 29, 2009)

I was rereading the ant arc and it's... bad. There are some great parts like the invasion (dragon-splintering ), King's psychology and stuff, but then we get really pointless ones like Werefin tracking down the intruder, the invasion squad arguing about possible scenarios and of course, let's not forget about the octosquid chapters. It's like having 10 episodes dedicated to Zepile in York Shin. 

Togashi should seriously tone the analysis down. It is good and made HxH unique in some way, but there's only so much a reader can take.


Edit: And omg I just saw this :rofl


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 29, 2009)

> Werefin tracking down the intruder, the invasion squad arguing about possible scenarios and of course, let's



I *love* this stuff,makes it so real
well,it's impossible for people to agree on everything


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2009)

Squid chapters were awful but other than that the invasion has been great.

I think I might get flamed for this but I listen to Heavy Violence or Need to be Strong (Naruto) while reading HxH, it really works.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 29, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I think I might get flamed for this but I listen to Heavy Violence or Need to be Strong (Naruto) while reading HxH, it really works.


People flaming for such reasons are the biggest ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) around.

Plus, that song is awesome.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 29, 2009)

> People flaming for such reasons are the biggest ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) around.



agrees

but i dont think someone will flame you for that anyway

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ju1UKVpg5JY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2009)

Was reading the last chap, I forgot how fucked Netero is:

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Next no anger and Netero already doubled his distance in fear, not to mention the King just took on such a strong attack. At this point is there anyone that can have a chance to defeat the king? If Netero can't even harm him then what chance does anyone have? 

I always assumed Netero has some sort of plan up his sleeve but he can't physically defeat the king so any attempts will be futile, I think Togashi might just have overpwered him a little too much.


> People flaming for such reasons are the biggest ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) around.



People are retards unfortunately.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 29, 2009)

> is there anyone that can have a chance to defeat the king?







e


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2009)

Don't say Hisoka cuz he's got no chance in hell


----------



## krizma (Jan 29, 2009)

Netero has an ace up his sleeve I tell you guys he's gonna  the king not with 2 or 3 but with 25 hands. And when the king is trying to recover from this blow, he is going to set up and ultimate destruction combo that'll really hurt the king.

Even though Hisoka kicks ass, he would get his ass kicked by the king. the king is second to none in raw power, so in order to beat him you need 100 years of epic battle experience!

And I thought the octopus chapters were well-done by togashi.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 29, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> At this point is there anyone that can have a chance to defeat the king? If Netero can't even harm him then what chance does anyone have?


Pokkuru shoots an arrow through his brain!

AMIRITE?!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 29, 2009)

@Ennoea  

@Krizma 

yeah me too liked the octopus chapters 
those people need everything to be epic 

as for netero
mmm even if he was to lose,he will hurt the king
dont forget that novu hinted that the RG will be too late 

as for who can beat him
maybe zeno&silva

if netero had one of them with him,his chances will increase greatly


----------



## ytrewqyuiop (Jan 29, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 29, 2009)

what will happen if the king eats netero


----------



## ytrewqyuiop (Jan 29, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ytrewqyuiop (Jan 29, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2009)

At this time with his mindset the King has intention of eating Netero's brain, he's already became less bloodthirsty. He's like a vampire trying to deny his true nature, as Netero said he's stuck between two persona's, one that wants to destroy and one thats wants to protect, a true monster.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 29, 2009)

*@ytrewqyuiop.* Re-size you sig already, it's too damn big.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2009)

Just get a new sig, heres one I made:



Feel free to use if you want.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 29, 2009)

Here


----------



## ytrewqyuiop (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you very much


----------



## Fran (Jan 29, 2009)

ytrewqyuiop said:


> King will be invincibil, unless the 5 strongest nen users fight him(Ging and some others)



The King doesn't absorb ability, he only absorbs nen. 
So, acording to Knuckle's calculations, his MPA [Maximum Potential Aura] will increase.

It will take a skilled combination of Knuckle to trap him into Zetsu, and Gon with his full-power Kamehameha to blow the King away as it is already. 
The King was completely unfazed by Netero's attack.

Scary thought.


----------



## ytrewqyuiop (Jan 29, 2009)

I think Netero was smart with that proposal, if the King wants to know his name he can`t kill Netero, therefore he won`t attack with all strenght and Netero can use ALL his power, that is not few.I think Netero can win(CAN).

What`s Novu nen type?I don`t think he`s like the Reinforcement/Emission type, due to his personality.He doesn`t ``transform`` his aura in anything, so I think he is either Manipulation or Materialization type, and who knows even a Specialization type.And those images at the bottom seems to be like a Manipulation or Materialization technic(maybe both, he is a high level nen user).But the 4d Mansion, I don`t have any idea of what it could be, I think it`s not Materialization because it isn`t in the real world, it is in a nen space(another dimansion).What do you think guys?I am confused

The images I mentioned:


If the images don`t work:
Chapter 17
Chapter 17


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2009)

> I think Netero was smart with that proposal



More like extremely lucky otherwise the King probably would have pulvarised him by now.


----------



## dmaster2 (Jan 30, 2009)

Are they ever going to continue the anime of this?


----------



## krizma (Jan 30, 2009)

dmaster2 said:


> Are they ever going to continue the anime of this?



Yes, it is expected to continue at easter 2666.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 30, 2009)

*@dmaster2*
^King of these forums? O'rly?



dmaster2 said:


> Are they ever going to continue the anime of this?


Maybe, if Togashi ever finishes the manga.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 30, 2009)

clannad after story
just became one of my top anime

I see it as a legendary anime


----------



## NeBy (Jan 30, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> clannad after story
> just became one of my top anime
> 
> I see it as a legendary anime



As usual, you see it wrong.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 30, 2009)

no really
if you watch it,you will know that I'm 100% right

as i said since ep.9


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 30, 2009)

plus i have never seen something wrong
on the other hand,you did


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2009)

Clannad sucks.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 30, 2009)

I though that too 

dont judge something without seeing it 

*clannad after story (season 2) since ep.9*

other than that  it was average


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2009)

Just admit you like little girls

Air was better


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 30, 2009)

no 

you cant imagin how good it really is

story,direction top notch


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2009)

But is it better than Air?

Pedo


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 30, 2009)

I havent seen Air

but no way it can be this good

edit:i have to go out now,i will be back for you


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2009)

The ending had me in tears, and I've never cried before, never!!!!!

KLoWn would probably be a good judge, we shall wait for Juggles and then he shall decide which is better, tho I've seen the first few eps of Clannad, it wasn't very good:S


> i have to go out now,i will be back for you



I'll be waiting


----------



## NeBy (Jan 30, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> The ending had me in tears, and I've never cried before, never!!!!!
> 
> KLoWn would probably be a good judge, we shall wait for Juggles and then he shall decide which is better, *tho I've seen the first few eps of Clannad, it wasn't very good*:S
> 
> ...



Aha! How geniuses think alike!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 30, 2009)

I said other than that it was average

plus I'm the first one to recommend Bakuman here
also you liked the ones i recommended for you 
and as i see it,you like the stuff I usually like

and I am telling you clannad is superb right now

how can you judge something without seeing it ?

as for Air I know its good



> Aha! How geniuses think alike!





clanned after story ep.9
not the first episodes


----------



## NeBy (Jan 30, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I said other than that it was average
> 
> plus I'm the first one to recommend Bakuman here
> also you liked the ones i recommended for you
> ...



Well, clannad isn't anything like SnM...at least, not the first bunch of episodes, which sucked. So I did see it. 

Just not all of it. 

Then again; who watches all the episodes of an anime if one doesn't like it? 

But hey, to be fair, I might give your ep.9 a look. You did make a good call on the SnM one, after all.

And I'm pretty bored as it is, so...

In fact, out of boredom, I rewatched (3-4th time? ) HxH during the hunters exam. It still remains marvellous. It's often the little details that do it...like the scene where Killua and Gon 'explore' the airship...so typical...boy-like. Kids would actually do that.  And when they both (boldly) enter the captains' cockpit...man, that scene was hilarious.

Great, great work.

It's so damn pity Togashi takes his sweet time for it.  Then again, if he would rush things and mess it up, it would be worse, I guess.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah but dont expect ep.9 to blow you away
ep.9 is the start of the arc i mean

and didnt you like both baccono and bakuman 
we kinda agree on what is good
except TTGL


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 30, 2009)

Still no HXH, what's happening Togashi 

Honestly if i had as much free time as Togashi i would have finished every DragonQuest game at least twice over


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2009)

I'll watch Season 2, I like kindergarten kids anyway


> we kinda agree on what is good
> except TTGL



Ooh you didn't like TTGL? I honestly think its overrated with an awful ending, but you won't see me say it to anyone cuz the TTGL fanboys are Nazis


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 30, 2009)

I liked it ,IMO it was excellent

but NeBy liked it but not that much



> I'll watch Season 2, I like kindergarten kids anyway


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm on NeBy's side, as a kick ass anime its great but when people start spouting crap like TTGL>NGE then I get pissed, NGE was fucking genius, TTGL was for 5 year olds in comparison.

But I did like the anime, minus the ending and Yoko looking like an old bag

Anything under 17 is Kindergarten for me


----------



## Oni (Jan 30, 2009)

Clannad isn't shonen, it's seinen. That fact alone makes any comparison to shonen oblivious, considering seinen works on a whole different level. If you can't appreciate Clannad, then there are two possible reasons:

1. You can't see its deeper meaning, which is fine, see you again once you grow up or muster up the required additional intelligence and cultural education to appreciate something that doesn't put you in fanboy-mode.
2. You're an emo punk who believes family values and stuff like that are bullshit and them bitches in Clannad know shit about pain.

And Togashi is killing HxH with his Togashiism!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 30, 2009)

oni is here,oni is here :WOW



> Clannad isn't shonen



you excluded HxH ,right


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2009)

Its not anything like Kanon is it? Hmm I'm intrigued, I'll watch it when I'm not sleeping studying.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 30, 2009)

> crap like TTGL>NGE then I get pissed, NGE was fucking genius



agree


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 30, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Its not anything like Kanon is it? Hmm I'm intrigued, I'll watch it when I'm not wanking studying.



much much better



> Anything under 17 is Kindergarten for me



they r in their 20 or more,right now


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2009)

I'll watch it, even if its as good as Air I'll be happy. 

You might have won this one hgfdsahjkl, very commendable, but when you least expect it I'll be waiting to rape take you down


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 30, 2009)

you did that once with your kuroro comment if you remember 
when finally reckoner said some good stuff about hisoka,you started the fanboy war again



but yeah Ennoea stay away from the spoilers
dont look at clannad thread or its subforum it just won the anime of the month 

dont ever ever look at them


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 30, 2009)

Oni said:


> Clannad isn't shonen, it's seinen.


lolololo Clannad seinen wut? That's the first i've ever heard of that.

Unless we're talking about the *Tomoyo After* Hentai game.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 30, 2009)

do you watch clannad after story klown ?


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 30, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> do you watch clannad after story klown ?


Yeah, im on ep12 atm.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 30, 2009)

watch to ep.16
and tell me your opinion

from ep.9 and on ,it gets better and better
stay away from spoilers


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 30, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> watch to ep.16
> and tell me your opinion


Eclipse only has up to ep.15 atm though.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 30, 2009)

I dont know which group subbed ep 16
i usually dont care about this stuff,i just watch the first one


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 30, 2009)

Just watched ep.16, and that was sum sad shit, but not as much as it should've been seeing as i kinda predicted what would happen (This stuff always happens in Key VN's/anime)

I can't say i like the pretty much total lack of other characters other than Tomoya & Nagisa though.


----------



## adam5aby (Jan 31, 2009)

so i started the OVA 3 and damn....that has to be the WORST OP EVER.

damn i've never seen something so cheesy.


actually the animation of the actual show isn't that bad. One thing is definitely pissing me off. I've been reading the manga concurrently, and the OVA 3 SKIPS like major plot points.


WTF? 

anyways. I think im going to start yu yu hakusho after i finish this ova 3


how much manga is there between ova 3 and the current issue?


----------



## Danchou (Jan 31, 2009)

The end of OVA 3 is like chapter 185 mangawise. We have had 105 chapters since then (we're currently on chapter 290).

Rewatching the Hunter exam again made me realise how great the filler Zebile Island story was. It rare to find filler that entertaining.


----------



## Oni (Jan 31, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> oni is here,oni is here :WOW





I can't believe this thread is still going on with so many veterans of old. 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> you excluded HxH ,right



Well, although HxH is one of the *Shonen *Jump installments, I have a hard time thinking about it like that. Especially the Chimera arc is making clear Togashi is aiming for a considerably older audience.



KLoWn said:


> lolololo Clannad seinen wut? That's the first i've ever heard of that.
> 
> Unless we're talking about the *Tomoyo After* Hentai game.



Oh yeah, anyone watching it will obviously consider it a shonen-ai shoujo, right? 

As for character development, it's called _After Story_ for a reason. If they wanted to make it about all the original characters, the show either had to switch between all their different locations or find some way to miraculously keep them all in the same village. Which is impossible and actually quite typically seinen to just drop half the cast at some point.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 31, 2009)

Oni said:


> Oh yeah, anyone watching it will obviously consider it a shonen-ai shoujo, right?


Alot closer to that than seinen


----------



## NeBy (Jan 31, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I'll watch Season 2, I like kindergarten kids anyway







> Ooh you didn't like TTGL? I honestly think its overrated with an awful ending, but you won't see me say it to anyone cuz the TTGL fanboys are Nazis





hgfdsahjkl said:


> I liked it ,IMO it was excellent
> 
> but NeBy liked it but not that much



Yeah, it had it's good moments. The strong points were the death of the main character (and the coping with his death of the second main character)... I really recommend them for that; it surpasses Bleach and most other animes of that genre. And some episodes were quite good on their own right, like the one where they fall into that lil community/village where everyone's almost starving and with the religious rules and such; I thought that was cool.

The drawback for me was, indeed, that it had a wee bit too much referrals and other stuff that hinted at the targeted age group. I wouldn't say 5y-olds, but some of it was pretty...well...for little kids. I would say 'childish', but I already had a discussion about the cultural differences of (the meaning of) that word.

Also, apart from the absurdities in it, it also had a weak story. Or at least, it was weakly executed. The story itself could have worked better, if only they had come up with something that made vaguely sense.

But I don't want to be too harsh; with the great moments and the crap things all combined, I would say, on average, it was still pretty good. 

Only not teh best, as hgfds seems to think. 



Ennoea said:


> *I'm on NeBy's side*, as a kick ass anime its great but when people start spouting crap like TTGL>NGE then I get pissed, NGE was fucking genius, TTGL was for 5 year olds in comparison.



Woohoo! Another one on my side! 

That's to say: on the side of logic! 




Oni said:


> Clannad isn't shonen, it's seinen. That fact alone makes any comparison to shonen oblivious, considering seinen works on a whole different level. If you can't appreciate Clannad, then there are two possible reasons:
> 
> 1. You can't see its deeper meaning, which is fine, see you again once you grow up or muster up the required additional intelligence and cultural education to appreciate something that doesn't put you in fanboy-mode.
> 2. You're an emo punk who believes family values and stuff like that are bullshit and them bitches in Clannad know shit about pain.
> ...



There, fixed that for you.

Actually, there are a lot of possible reasons, depending on taste.

That said, I have good taste, and I'm not confined to one genre; I've had anime from almost all genres, and in every genre, there are masterpeices and crap, is what I found. Of course, it depends a bit on your expectations of what you want the genre to be strong at. I mean, I sometimes see bad reviews of hentai, lamenting the lack of story-depth...but frankly, that's a bit farfetched. Hentai isn't meant to have much story; if it turns you on and has sexual appeal, then it's good hentai.

At the other hand, of seinen, I *expect* a good, in-depth story.

As a whole, though, I love a mix of different elements; nothing better than an anime which has it all, after all (as long as it's well executed). HxH is a superb mix, and that's why it's in my top favourites.

But I've liked ghost in a shell, death note, etc. too, so it's not about being an emo-punk. And I doubt my intelligence and cultural education is that low too, frankly. 

Yet, I tried the first 3-4 episodes of Clannad, and found it severely lacking.

Maybe they did get better afterwards, I don't know. But the beginning was crap... and that's because it sucked, not because of some lack in education or what not of me, sorry. 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> you did that once with your kuroro comment if you remember
> when finally reckoner said some good stuff about hisoka,you started the fanboy war again



Hisoka has A LOT of good stuff to be said about him (well, the character). He's one of my favourite villains of all shounen I've read. Yet, that doesn't mean logic can be raped when there are certain comparisons being made between him and Kuroro. Give to the emperor what belon,gs to the emperor, I would say, but not more. 



KLoWn said:


> lolololo Clannad seinen wut? That's the first i've ever heard of that.



Well...sometimes it's difficult to place an anime in a certain genre... Seinen does not equal 'hentai-like' maturity, after all. It's just more complex and in depth, usually.

I would say Clannad is closer to seinen than it is to shonen. 

btw; new bakuman chapter out!


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 31, 2009)

NeBy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The strong points were the death of the main character (and the coping with his death of the second main character)...


Spoiler this yes?



NeBy said:


> Well...sometimes it's difficult to place an anime in a certain genre... Seinen does not equal 'hentai-like' maturity, after all. It's just more complex and in depth, usually.
> 
> I would say Clannad is closer to seinen than it is to shonen.


What's complex about it? It's the usual romance-drama-comedy stuff.


----------



## Oni (Jan 31, 2009)

One needs patience with Clannad. If you don't watch at least through the Starfish-arc, you won't understand the deeper meaning behind its contemplation on various issues which all revolve around family in one way or another. 

I can understand *if you don't find it interesting* (I left out 'not good' because no one can give any arguments for that other than it not being interesting). But that just confirms you don't like it _at this time_. I have had this with many anime (especially shoujo) it just isn't interesting until it becomes relevant in one way or another.

Also, Clannad is definitely seinen. The only objection to this can be made regarding the first season's high school setting in which the main protagonists (at least those that aren't cooky in some way) are all male, making it somewhat shonen. Excluding of course the one-shot manga Tomoyo Dearest, but that's hardly a point of reference for the entire series.

A shonen mindset can't grasp the complexity of Clannad's universe 

EDIT
@ Klown:

Clannad revolves around family values. Keep that in mind and watch the entire series, it gives you a whole lot to contemplate about.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 31, 2009)

Oni said:


> Also, Clannad is definitely seinen. The only objection to this can be made regarding the first season's high school setting in which the main protagonists (at least those that aren't cooky in some way) are all male, making it somewhat shonen. Excluding of course the one-shot manga Tomoyo Dearest, but that's hardly a point of reference for the entire series.
> 
> A shonen mindset can't grasp the complexity of Clannad's universe
> 
> ...


I've watched the first season and is up to date with After Story, i've also played both VN's, and i've *never* thought of it as Seinen.

But since i don't feel like starting up a debate about this, just call it what you want.


----------



## Oni (Jan 31, 2009)

Of course, some might have a different definition of seinen, perhaps that's why our opinions differ


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 31, 2009)

Reborn started in 2004 and now has 226 chapters?


I'm officially depressed.  Why Togashi why 


Edit: Rereading again, and I realized that Togashi never really intended for the invasion team to win against the RG. First sign was Morau: there were other ways and days to deal with Leol and he didn't have to deplete his energy down to 40%. Or at least he didn't have to put so much emphasis on it. He can just say "a bit tired" and I would've nodded blankly. When the stairway collapsed, Shoot need not have his left foot damaged either – if Togashi says no one was really hurt I would've nodded blankly too. He deliberately weakened the team as if they weren't weak enough in the first place. 

I guess his real goal all along is the humanization of those damned insects. That's why he saved Yupi because his loss and death would cause an irreversible damage that can ignite a true fight-to-death, especially on the King's part. So when/if the invasion team wins, it's not because a good plan or ability (i.e., Togashi's not trying to point-out here that "it's difficult to predict a battle of nen users"), as we have originally thought but rather, something... else.


----------



## Oni (Jan 31, 2009)

And now, to bring homage to the greatest shonen ever created, I hereby contribute my 1,000th post to...

Hunter X Hunter ! ! !

HxH forever ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2009)

HXH FUCK YEAH!!!!!



> So when/if the invasion team wins,



Either the Association took the Ants too lightly or just sent them on suicide mission, the Hunters just aren't good enough to beat the Ants. I mean did they really expect Morau/Knuckle/Shoot and two kids to stop the apocalypse? Where's Ging when we need him


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 31, 2009)

What is clannad about


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2009)

About girls and puberty/PMS


----------



## Danchou (Jan 31, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Reborn started in 2004 and now has 226 chapters?
> 
> 
> I'm officially depressed.  Why Togashi why
> ...


Iirc, it was never the intention for the invasion team to win from the Royal Guards. Their objective was to seperate the Royal Guards from the King. They succeeded in that.

Congrats Oni on your 1000th post!


----------



## ytrewqyuiop (Jan 31, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Oni (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't know what Togashi is up to with the entire Chimera-arc, he should lay off the opium for a second and give us some perspective. What bothers me is there wasn't any character development throughout the whole Chimera-arc, until now. All of a sudden, it seems the 'two kids' you talk about Ennoua, are somehow enlightened. It's like they just about to unlock some scary badass Nen-surprise. 

Besides, they haven't done anything really for the entire arc, so it would only be natural for them to FINALLY get into the spotlights and turn the tables around in an awesome way. Or are you telling me the old timer is going to save the day? After 4 years (or something, lost count) of this shit, that would be the ultimate anticlimax! In my book, that would even be the first ever filler arc in a manga!



Ennoea said:


> About girls and puberty/PMS



That would be fanservice-nirvana Bleach 

It's about discovering the virtues of family and the like, most of all, it's complex. Watch it at least until the starfish arc ends and judge for yourself


----------



## NeBy (Jan 31, 2009)

Oni said:


> I don't know what Togashi is up to with the entire Chimera-arc, he should lay off the opium for a second and give us some perspective. What bothers me is there wasn't any character development throughout the whole Chimera-arc, until now. All of a sudden, it seems the 'two kids' you talk about Ennoua, are somehow enlightened. It's like they just about to unlock some scary badass Nen-surprise.
> 
> Besides, they haven't done anything really for the entire arc, so it would only be natural for them to FINALLY get into the spotlights and turn the tables around in an awesome way. Or are you telling me the old timer is going to save the day? After 4 years (or something, lost count) of this shit, that would be the ultimate anticlimax! In my book, that would even be the first ever filler arc in a manga!



I don't think that's entirely true. For instance, we see a character development of Gon, where the ever-joyful-innocent boy for the first time really deals with a feeling of hate. Something that is unseen of Gon (he didn't even feelo resentment when baldy broke his arm). With Killua, it was more focused on his feelings (probably...strong friendship )for Gon, which started from the beginning of their friendship, but was more explicitly portrayed during the ant-arc. Also, there was a HUGE development of character of the King. And of 2 of the 3 RG.

I really don't think the ant-arc is so bad as some pretend it is. True, it's not the GR, but still...it has prety good chapters. Of course, there are also pretty weak ones... I especially think those with Octosquid are a bit over the top (especially his 'change of heart' all the time).

However, I don't mind the long episodes of the king playing with snotgirl, nor even those who focus on the side-characters. On the contrary, I think that makes it better. Those elements are NOT typical shonen; it's only there to give more context and a broader perspective. DBZ, naruto, bleach would just let the main characters (evil vs good) fight, and that's it.

Everyone compares Cell with the king, but actually, I think it's great to see something like that. It shows how much one can differ with a character that looks alike physically, but is quite different in all the rest. Of course 'the rest' doesn't mean much in typical shonen, but in HxH it does. The boardgames he played were snotgirl were one of the best part of the ant-arc, actually.

Though some might find it boring. 




> That would be fanservice-nirvana Bleach
> 
> It's about discovering the virtues of family and the like, most of all, it's complex. Watch it at least until the starfish arc ends and judge for yourself



Hmm..that won't impress Klown much.

And he does have some point... 'family virtues' doesn't really equal complexity. With seinen, it's the complexity of the story that counts, not the portrayal of a moral virtue. If that was the definition of seinen, then shonen and shojo would be seinen too, since they also have some virtues to show (like friendship).

I'm only saying thazt it's closer to seinen than it is to shonen, because the targeted audience does seem a bit more mature, and it doesn't have (almost) any element of shonen in it.

But maybe Klown thinks it's more shojo than seinen; which might well be the case.

As you said, much depend on the interpretation of seinen. For me, seinen has some necessary elements to be called like that:

1)drawing style: it has to be more realistic and mature. Ghost in a shell is a prime example of that. That is true even for the details, like the use of big eyes (a la Gon and Killua) with kids, etc. Usually, that is much less common/explicit in seinen.
2)complexity: the story makes out a huge portion (of the appeal of) a seinen anime. It is typical complex and in depth, as well for the story itself as for the subplots. It's difficult to define what 'complex' is, but if a story can be readily followed and understood by a six year old, one can be pretty sure it's not seinen.
3)Targeted audience. Sometimes, seinen is just defined as anime intended for adults. It doesn't mean (necessarily) 'mature' in the sense of sexual connotations or blood and gore, but sometimes you can sense that an anime simply isn't meant for kids. (As one can notice TTGL IS meant for a younger audience). If it's specifically catered to an adult audience, it's seinen.


So, depending on your definition, an anime can be placed in different 'genres' - especially if it is a mix of different elements. I think it needs at least some of the above mentioned elements (of the 3 points I made) to call something seinen.

HxH has the complexity (especially in subplots, and also character-wise) of seinen, and I love it for it. But it also has some clearly non-seinen elements, and the elements of shonen is bigger than those of seinen or shojo. That's probably why it IS categorised as shonen, after all. 

With clannad...well, I can't say for sure, since I didn't see enough of it...maybe it's rather shojo... but in any case, it has more seinen than shonen in it.

That doesn't mean there is much seinen in it, so maybe Klown is right.

Having a moral 'family value' underground isn't enough on itself to make it seinen. Is the story on itself complex? Or the subplots? The drawing style? The targeted audience?

One would have to know on what basis exactly it's deemed seinen, and see if those elements outdo other elements (it clearly had a lot of shojo in there too, for instance).


----------



## krizma (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh yeah the chapters with the king vs. komugi were awesome


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 31, 2009)

more awesome
how the king was owned by a little blind girl and how he apologized for her later

damn
some stuff you can only see in HxH


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 31, 2009)

^Or the superb narration 261+ up. 




Danchou said:


> Iirc, it was never the intention for the invasion team to win from the Royal Guards. Their objective was to seperate the Royal Guards from the King. They succeeded in that.



Hmmm, yeah, that's true. I guess I do not not exactly mean literally win as in beat the opponent up. My point is that they have to fight regardless, and if they want to hold the attention of the RG for a long time, then they must be in a good condition. Yet Togashi still weakened them, which wasn't really necessary. Was this just for realism or was Togashi's intention not to give any reason for the invasion team to be able to harm the RG permanently? I mean he could've played-out the whole Yupi thing differently, we all expected a bankruptcy, yet he chose to save him.

Anyway, those are just my random thoughts.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 31, 2009)

> realism



one of the things i like about HxH

the invasion chapters are fantastic

=YS arc


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2009)

> However, I don't mind the long episodes of the king playing with snotgirl, nor even those who focus on the side-characters.



Before the invasion began those were my favourite chapters of the arc, the way Togashi just turned the arc on its head was great imo, did anyone think that girl was going to be of any importance? That type of character interaction and dialogue is the reason I read manga, something that shows true growth, true change and not by defeating an opponent and having him change his ideals but by slowly, changing all the pre concieved notions the character has. 


> All of a sudden, it seems the 'two kids' you talk about Ennoua, are somehow enlightened. It's like they just about to unlock some scary badass Nen-surprise.



Togahsi's been building up Gon since Kaito's death, I expect some major development, for Killua I expect something different, we've seen slowly Gon and his relationship change, I expect major changes by the end of the invasion. Gon will finally grow aswell, he's not a child anymore, this will a coming of age for the both of them.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 31, 2009)

ant arc is a big turning point in HxH  



btw i think the end of this arc will blow us away

do you think the king and his RG will die by the end of this arc?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes Gon and Killua will fight at the valley of the end, oh no wait thats not a turning point, thats predictable nonesense

KLOWN Flameshield on


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 31, 2009)

ytrewqyuiop said:


> What`s Novu nen type?



Materialization, says .



Ennoea said:


> Before the invasion began those were my favourite chapters of the arc, the way Togashi just turned the arc on its head was great imo, did anyone think that girl was going to be of any importance?



Kinda did, actually. Togashi made the girl too unique that her importance was foreshadowed. Doesn't make her interaction with the King less awesome, of course.


YS>>>>Ant arc  One more attempt at blasphemy hgfdsahjkl and


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 31, 2009)

if we had the chance to see the ant arc animated,you might change your mind 

invasion arc with animation will be


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 1, 2009)

Ant arc is compelling as well as intricate, I like it better than Yorkshin. Not that I'm saying York Shin wasn't of course.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 1, 2009)

From nexgear:




Probably fake but... it made me hope.


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 1, 2009)

... I bet that's fake


----------



## NeBy (Feb 1, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> From nexgear:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?

Isn't that just some fanart?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 1, 2009)

NeBy said:


> ?
> 
> Isn't that just some fanart?



This is the way character designers of an anime present their design of a character, as in some of the pictures here. So this implies that the anime is completely and undeniably in the works, hence the copyright 2009 nippon animation thing at the bottom. Then again, it's most likely fake.


But still...


----------



## Chris Partlow (Feb 1, 2009)

When do you think Hunter X Hunter will end?


----------



## krizma (Feb 1, 2009)

Nagato Uzumaki said:


> When do you think Hunter X Hunter will end?



At easter 2666.


----------



## Oni (Feb 1, 2009)

NeBy said:


> I don't think that's entirely true. For instance, we see a character development of Gon, where the ever-joyful-innocent boy for the first time really deals with a feeling of hate. Something that is unseen of Gon (he didn't even feelo resentment when baldy broke his arm). With Killua, it was more focused on his feelings (probably...strong friendship )for Gon, which started from the beginning of their friendship, but was more explicitly portrayed during the ant-arc. Also, there was a HUGE development of character of the King. And of 2 of the 3 RG.
> 
> I really don't think the ant-arc is so bad as some pretend it is. True, it's not the GR, but still...it has prety good chapters. Of course, there are also pretty weak ones... I especially think those with Octosquid are a bit over the top (especially his 'change of heart' all the time).



That's exactly my point, development has only recently started to get going and there must be a point to all that, otherwise, as was said, there's no way they'll win from the ants. 

I would like to be blown away, but I do hope a new arc will follow that's more like the previous ones, or else it will all have felt like a waste of time. HxH deserves a proper ending 



NeBy said:


> Hmm..that won't impress Klown much.
> 
> And he does have some point... 'family virtues' doesn't really equal complexity. With seinen, it's the complexity of the story that counts, not the portrayal of a moral virtue. If that was the definition of seinen, then shonen and shojo would be seinen too, since they also have some virtues to show (like friendship).



It's not just family values as such, it's pretty deep from what I experienced. The way the arcs develop and conclude are very gray, it's not like Clannad has had even one black-and-white happy ending, everything stays in the gray zone and nothing is idealised.



NeBy said:


> I'm only saying thazt it's closer to seinen than it is to shonen, because the targeted audience does seem a bit more mature, and it doesn't have (almost) any element of shonen in it.
> 
> But maybe Klown thinks it's more shojo than seinen; which might well be the case.



To me, something can be shoujo once one or more female protagonists act somewhat normal. They don't in Clannad 



NeBy said:


> 2)complexity: the story makes out a huge portion (of the appeal of) a seinen anime. It is typical complex and in depth, as well for the story itself as for the subplots. It's difficult to define what 'complex' is, but if a story can be readily followed and understood by a six year old, one can be pretty sure it's not seinen.



I don't think many teens are able to grasp the meaing of the alternative world scenes during the first season.



NeBy said:


> 3)Targeted audience. Sometimes, seinen is just defined as anime intended for adults. It doesn't mean (necessarily) 'mature' in the sense of sexual connotations or blood and gore, but sometimes you can sense that an anime simply isn't meant for kids. (As one can notice TTGL IS meant for a younger audience). If it's specifically catered to an adult audience, it's seinen.



All the characters in Clannad eventually grow up more or less, they can't stay kids anymore, the world changes as will they. That's another main theme in Clannad and it's taken very seriously at that, so I do believe one has to be in a similar situation or past that to fully appreciate this. Teens whose lives consist out of playing Warcraft Online in the basement and fapping to hentai while their mother is cooking dinner just don't seem like the relevant audience for this stuff.



NeBy said:


> HxH has the complexity (especially in subplots, and also character-wise) of seinen, and I love it for it. But it also has some clearly non-seinen elements, and the elements of shonen is bigger than those of seinen or shojo. That's probably why it IS categorised as shonen, after all.



The early HxH was most definitely shonen, but that changed over the years. Once the Ryodan were introduced, it began to feel alot more like a seinen at times.



NeBy said:


> Having a moral 'family value' underground isn't enough on itself to make it seinen. Is the story on itself complex? Or the subplots? The drawing style? The targeted audience?



The story is pretty difficult, I had to read through a few reviews to get all the different elements down. 
The subplots are complex as well simply because, as I said, they're all gray and don't give a clear answer to the questions presented. 
The drawing style, well, do we need to argue about that?
The targeted audience, again, feels like it's mostly those who've had the experience, rather than those who are yet to experience adulthood.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 1, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> if we had the chance to see the ant arc animated,you might change your mind
> 
> invasion arc with animation will be



OH MY GOD POKKURU RAPING ANTS LEFT AND RIGHT ANIMATED


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 1, 2009)

I wonder if the scene where he is chopped up is going to be censored


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 1, 2009)

Pl0x stop trying to make Clannad more complex that it is 

Seinen or not, it's not that complicated (or maybe im just too smart )


Eldritch Gall said:


> I wonder if the scene where he is chopped up is going to be censored


No need to wonder, it will.


----------



## Oni (Feb 1, 2009)

People seem to forget the Chimera arc started with like thousands of deaths in the Green Quarantine Zone (or something). _There's no way _this'll be animated in our lifetime.


----------



## Danchou (Feb 1, 2009)

Why not? They can release it as an OVA. In that case the makers have more freedom to incorporate a darker and more violent setting in the series. I think the lack of closure of the Ant Arc is the only real setback as to why we haven't seen another series.


----------



## Oni (Feb 1, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Why not? They can release it as an OVA. In that case the makers have more freedom to incorporate a darker and more violent setting in the series. I think the lack of closure of the Ant Arc is the only real setback as to why we haven't seen another series.



It'll be very hard to fit the arc in even a series of 5 OVA's, plus I doubt HxH has enough popularity for this. If Togashi were to keep up drawing for one year in a row, that would boost the popularity, but right now I still don't know how Shonen Jump can put up with him.


----------



## Danchou (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't know about that. If they pick up the pace a little I can see it being done within 5 OVA's. And HxH is still very popular in Japan. Despite all the hiatuses, the latest volumes managed to get in the top 15 of best selling manga volumes of 2008.

It's success and that of YYH is probably the reason why SJ is putting up with Togashi. It's probably also the reason why he's slacking off.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 1, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Why not? They can release it as an OVA.


If it's OVA then it's duable, but i really don't think they'll go for that.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 1, 2009)

Hmmm... I have always assumed that it will be another OVA, not a TV series. It just takes a lot more to do a TV series (I think, don't quote me on this), with the timeslot, weekly release and everything. The animators couldn't even be bothered to give a decent budget for OVA 3, and I think HxH was as or even more popular back then, so I don't know why a TV station would want to pick it up now. There's also the violence (in the OVA, Sukuwara's flying head was shown). I prefer a TV series, since OVA release is too slow, but an OVA is more likely.

Btw, do OVAs have a prescribed maximum number of episodes? 


(And just in: Roger Federer lost )


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 1, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> (And just in: Roger Federer lost )


Who? **


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 1, 2009)

Tennis


----------



## Oni (Feb 1, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Hmmm... I have always assumed that it will be another OVA, not a TV series. It just takes a lot more to do a TV series (I think, don't quote me on this), with the timeslot, weekly release and everything. The animators couldn't even be bothered to give a decent budget for OVA 3, and I think HxH was as or even more popular back then, so I don't know why a TV station would want to pick it up now. There's also the violence (in the OVA, Sukuwara's flying head was shown). I prefer a TV series, since OVA release is too slow, but an OVA is more likely.
> 
> Btw, do OVAs have a prescribed maximum number of episodes?



OVA's can take huge budgets, like Hellsing or Blood + for example 

But there really aren't any fixed rules, sometimes an OVA is just one more episode, sometimes it's a whole series, sometimes they take 20 minutes, sometimes they take an hour. And no, they usually don't have a perscribed number, unless there's only like two of them and they're all planned for the same year.

I still would be very surprised if they were to OVA the ant arc, they would have to leave out alot.



chikkychappy said:


> (And just in: Roger Federer lost )



Since Agassi quit I can only respond with 'meh'


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 1, 2009)

there is a french actor (i dont know his name,but he is popular) that reminds me of moru
when i saw him,I thought togashi might inspired moru's character designation from him



> And just in: Roger Federer lost



 Nadal > Federer  



> Since Agassi quit I can only respond with 'meh'



Pete Sampras > Agassi


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 1, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> there is a french actor (i dont know his name,but he is popular) that reminds me of moru
> when i saw him,I thought togashi might inspired moru's character designation from him


G?rard Depardieu?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 1, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> G?rard Depardieu?



yup that's him 

seems that you agree


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 1, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yup that's him
> 
> seems that you agree


Yeah, it's all about the nose


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 1, 2009)

lol........

his face too looks the same to me


----------



## Oni (Feb 1, 2009)

And that's how we fill a HxH thread


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2009)

HxH is still popular enough to have an Ova, the latest volume sold upwards of a million copies. Tho yes Ant arc was a little violent so im worried about the amount of stuff that might be cut out, anyway from the sales most of the fans of HxH aren't really SJ readers since its always low in the polls, most of the fans are YYH readers and the old togashi fans.


----------



## Oni (Feb 1, 2009)

I strongly recommend you to delete this post before hgfdsahjkl sees it


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 1, 2009)

I saw it 

I think he means populartiy not quality

so I didnt say something or else


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm re-reading the Ant Arc again. I just realized that this arc makes up half of the entire series.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 1, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> I'm re-reading the Ant Arc again. I just realized that this arc makes up half of the entire series.


Blah! That kinda makes me sad, fuckin ants from outer space.


----------



## Fran (Feb 1, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> I'm re-reading the Ant Arc again. I just realized that this arc makes up half of the entire series.





Hmm. Ant Arc starts at about 170-180 if I remember.
It's certainly the longest arc, but by no means half of the series 

also

*--3000th--*


Ant arc just came out of nowhere. I wish there was some foreshadowing to the arc before. I really do. They just suddenly found Kaito after GI, and just suddenly needed to be whisked off. Plot plx


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 1, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Ant arc just came out of nowhere. I wish there was some foreshadowing to the arc before. I really do. They just suddenly found Kaito after GI, and just suddenly needed to be whisked off. Plot plx


I like how if this had been Naruto it would've been an uproar, but when it's something else no one gives a crap.

And yeah, it really came out of fuckin nowhere.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 1, 2009)

> it really came out of fuckin nowhere



I agree

but it's really great


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah lol I remember the arc suddenly changing and there it was the Ant Queen came out of no where. But I don't mind it that much.



> I like how if this had been Naruto it would've been an uproar, but when it's something else no one gives a crap.



People care, but Quality>pointless whining


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 1, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> People care, but Quality>pointless whining


The quality has gone down 

Also, everyone who still haven't played F/SN here (that would be everyone i assume) should fuckin get to it, you're missing out on sum epic shite.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 1, 2009)

you mean berserk


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 1, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you mean berserk


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 1, 2009)

...

you know that thread with OP vs berserk vs monster
OP got most of the votes 

I am happy that the one who made that thread doesnt read HxH probably


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 1, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you know that thread with OP vs berserk vs monster
> OP got most of the votes


That's cuz half this forum consists of Oda nutsuckers.


hgfdsahjkl said:


> I am happy that the one who made that thread doesnt read HxH probably


It probably would've been down at the bottom with FMA & DN, wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 1, 2009)

nah it will be first


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone that thinks OP can be compared to Berserk is an idiot.



> The quality has gone down



Its gone back up recently

Unfortunately Berserk seems to be lacking lately too, Miura just can't seem to overcome GA


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 1, 2009)

> Unfortunately Berserk seems to be lacking lately,, Miura just can't seem to overcome GA



fixed 



who thinks that the king and his RG are going to die?

I have a feeling the king and one or two of his RG are going to survive
how is togashi going to end this arc,i have no idea


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2009)

Most likely the King will die and the RG and the rest of the Ants will revert back to being humans unfortuantely they'll look like shit


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 1, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Its gone back up recently


It was never really that bad (except octo-fail), but compared to the old style im not all for this invasion of giant mutant-ants...




hgfdsahjkl said:


> who thinks that the king and his RG are going to die?
> 
> I have a feeling the king and one or two of his RG are going to survive
> how is togashi going to end this arc,i have no idea


Togashi will probably just drop a russian nuke on 'em or something, so he can end it fast and go back to doing whatever it is he's doing.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 1, 2009)

or maybe only the king and then pufu will kill himself 

and the other RG will just live as legendary creatures some where



> Togashi will probably just drop a russian nuke on 'em or something, so he can end it fast and go back to doing whatever it is he's doing





maybe novu made as escape route for netero there when they drop the nuke

i know you arent serious but who knows

i think there is a plan for the king,novu said it's too late for thr RG

damn it come back toga


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2009)

The Ants are no GR but the guards and the King made up for the fail ants that Togashi came up with.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 1, 2009)

the king and his RG are freaken awesome
I like to have different groups of villians
in HxH
we have geniei ryodan,zoldeck family and king/his RG

all of them are great


----------



## Kinjishi (dupe) (Feb 1, 2009)

do you think that it will end soon, since the author is sick and all, i seriously don't want it to end, hopefully it goes for another 10 years or so, if the author is healthy


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2009)

I just didn't like the ants at all until the King was born, afterwards tho the ants have lived up to my expectations.



> if the author is healthy



That bastards been healthy since 1995


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 1, 2009)

@KlowN: Actually I use to love the F/S N series. And I still do. Played the games and watched the anime.

The Ant arc begins at about 185 iirc, we're currently at 290, its actually a little bit longer than the other half of the series.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't care about the RG, and the King + Komugi + invasion batch 1 are not enough to compensate for the general crappiness of this arc.

Seriously, take one chapter from this arc and you won't blame anyone who will guess that it's something straight off Monster Rancher. An octopus and a lobster fighting it off is enough to show how ridiculous it has become.

At least GI had the decency to be short.

@Avant
Ant arc officially takes up half of the series by Chapter 370, which, to give some perspective, will arrive at the end of 2013. If we're lucky.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 2, 2009)

chikky cant see the genius work


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 2, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> chikky cant see the genius work



I reread some parts of the arc because you guys said it's great, so I thought of giving it another chance.

Now I hate it even more.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 2, 2009)

there is something wrong with you ,not the ant arc 

well,not the first time for you not to see the truth


----------



## krizma (Feb 2, 2009)

Hell, even if some parts of the ant arc aren't so good, how can you complain? At least I never got bored like when reading naruto...


----------



## Fran (Feb 2, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I just didn't like the ants at all until the King was born, afterwards tho the ants have lived up to my expectations.
> 
> 
> 
> That bastards been healthy since 1995



 I know right?
Bastard should just cop it and die from a disease that isn't laziness.
And let his wife turn the series into a shoujo-ai pek introduce some yuri characters, turn the love heater up and make some magical nen girls.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 2, 2009)

krizma said:


> Hell, even if some parts of the ant arc aren't so good, how can you complain? At least I never got bored like when reading naruto...



Precisely because I don't read Naruto. In fact, the last thing I read outside HxH is Berserk's Golden Age.


Ah, maybe that's reason. 

Anyway, I read again and it's okay now. That was just my temper talking earlier.


----------



## Oni (Feb 2, 2009)

I have always feared Togashi wants the HxH world to continue with some good ants left in society. But honestly, I wouldn't really want that to happen, they're just not to my liking at all. I do believe the king and GR will die, perhaps one or two will leave after the battle to become some sort of carnivorious hermits.



Mattaru said:


> I know right?
> Bastard should just cop it and die from a disease that isn't laziness.
> And let his wife turn the series into a shoujo-ai pek introduce some yuri characters, turn the love heater up and make some magical nen girls.



Now that you mention it I was thinking about Gon's 'girlfriend' the other day, what's she been up to?  Tea with Hisoka or something?


@Klown: will check out the visual novel, but the last time someone recommended me a visual novel, game or whatever was with

+18 content

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bondage Game




So I do hope this one doesn't involve wips with barbed wire or anything!

EDIT
Okay, stupid question but it seems this is part of the adults forum or something. Where is it located again, I never registered for that thing before


----------



## hoffmaestro (Feb 2, 2009)

you can not expect everyone to enjoy it. i personally didnt like this arc at first. everything about it did seem off but i found myself really enjoying it after i gave it a try and read it again. don't try to force someone to 'like' something, you wont be pushing the person into liking it, you will be pushing the person away from it. if you dont like a series or an arc then give it a rest and read it again when you got time. (:


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 2, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> @KlowN: Actually I use to love the F/S N series. And I still do. Played the games and watched the anime.


Glad to know that there's atleast one other smart person here that knows of F/SN's epicness, unlike these other lazy bastards 


krizma said:


> At least I never got bored like when reading naruto...


Lol@biased bullshit, octo-fail chapters fun to read?

In fact, Naruto part2 > Ant-arc when it comes to action and shit happening, half the ant-arc has been people talking about shit no ones cares about.



Oni said:


> @Klown: will check out the visual novel, but the last time someone recommended me a visual novel, game or whatever was with
> 
> +18 content
> 
> ...


It has some sex scenes, but they take up like 1% of the entire game, so it's not something frequent.
The awesomness is frequent though 

To get bathhouse-membership go to *User CP* > *Group Memberships* > *18+ Members* > *Apply*.


----------



## krizma (Feb 2, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Lol@biased bullshit, octo-fail chapters fun to read?
> 
> In fact, Naruto part2 > Ant-arc when it comes to action and shit happening, half the ant-arc has been people talking about shit no ones cares about.



Even if the octo chapters were boring, you can count them on one hand. But Naruto on the other hand has been boring ever since the timeskip IMO.

ant arc > naruto part 2
octopus chapters > naruto fillers (but I guess anime doesn't count)


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 2, 2009)

krizma said:


> Even if the octo chapters were boring, you can count them on one hand. But Naruto on the other hand has been boring ever since the timeskip IMO.
> 
> ant arc > naruto part 2
> octopus chapters > naruto fillers (but I guess anime doesn't count)


Everything in your post is wrong


----------



## Danchou (Feb 2, 2009)

Except for a few interesting events and storylines, Naruto had fallen off shortly after the Chuunin Exam arc. That was it's highlight and it hasn't gotten that good since.

It was especially sad to see the degeneration of the entire way how the Akatsuki were made to look like fodder to the point that it became laugable. Not to mention the excessive Gary Stu'ing of Sasuke.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 2, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Except for a few interesting events and storylines, Naruto had fallen off shortly after the Chuunin Exam arc. That was it's highlight and it hasn't gotten that good since.
> 
> It was especially sad to see the degeneration of the entire way how the Akatsuki were made to look like fodder to the point that it became laugable. Not to mention the excessive Gary Stu'ing of Sasuke.



Wrong. The highlight was the Zabuza/Haku arc. It went downhill from there


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2009)

> Glad to know that there's atleast one other smart person here that knows of F/SN's epicness, unlike these other lazy bastards



I read it last year Juggles

Single reason I like Ant arc before the current Naruto, over powered 14 year olds are defeating the Akatsuki while Geniuses like Kakashi 
*Spoiler*: __ 



are dead


 Now think about Gon taking out the 3 guards and the King and then see how laughable it is.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 2, 2009)

naruto part 2

needs more oro


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 2, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Except for a few interesting events and storylines, Naruto had fallen off shortly after the Chuunin Exam arc. That was it's highlight and it hasn't gotten that good since.
> 
> It was especially sad to see the degeneration of the entire way how the Akatsuki were made to look like fodder to the point that it became laugable. Not to mention the excessive Gary Stu'ing of Sasuke.





Gray Fox said:


> Wrong. The highlight was the Zabuza/Haku arc. It went downhill from there


You two clearly don't know what you're talking about 



Ennoea said:


> I read it last year Juggles


w00t? Didn't know that, what'd you think about it? 
Did you play through all three routes?


Ennoea said:


> Single reason I like Ant arc before the current Naruto, over powered 14 year olds are defeating the Akatsuki while Geniuses like Kakashi
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


"There's kids younger than you but still better than me"
^Said Kakashi to Naruto during the Wave arc, so there's you go.

and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kakashi ain't dead 





Ennoea said:


> Now think about Gon taking out the 3 guards and the King and then see how laughable it is.


Well Gon is about to duke it out with Pitou, so we'll see 


hgfdsahjkl said:


> naruto part 2
> 
> needs more oro


Still got Kabumaru


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 2, 2009)

how is gutts supposed to fight with one of god's hand ?

this manga is going to end by gutts dieing before he even gets the chance to fight one of them


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

gutts= genin level BELIEVE IT!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2009)

Gutts will beat those mutherfuckers



> "There's kids younger than you but still better than me"
> ^Said Kakashi to Naruto during the Wave arc, so there's you go.



Its too forced, not to mention Kakashi (who also was a genius of his time) hasn't defeated anyone in the whole of part 2? Always depending on Naruto, he's become a sidekick, its a disgrace. I was liking the current arc so much until...damn you Kishimoto!!!



> Well Gon is about to duke it out with Pitou, so we'll see



Lol Gon's gonna die


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 2, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Its too forced, not to mention Kakashi (who also was a genius of his time) hasn't defeated anyone in the whole of part 2? Always depending on Naruto, he's become a sidekick, its a disgrace. I was liking the current arc so much until...damn you Kishimoto!!![



*Spoiler*: __ 



He ain't dead until i see a tombstone with his name on it! 





Ennoea said:


> Lol Gon's gonna die


If that actually happens (lol it won't) Togashi gets my respect 

We'll get a epilogue-chapter describing how Gon died and how the ants took over the earth, YYH style.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope so too KLoWn, Kakshi's the only ninja left.






> We'll get a epilogue-chapter describing how Gon died and how the ants took over the earth, YYH style.



Lol as if Gon was ever gonna stop the Ants anyway, I just want them to be extreminated already, DIE ANTS DIE!!!!

I want Kurapica back!!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

lol at ants..
and Gon wont die... you cant imagine how many fanboys are gonna hunt after Togashi after


----------



## NeBy (Feb 2, 2009)

part 2



Mattaru said:


> I know right?
> Bastard should just cop it and die from a disease that isn't laziness.
> And let his wife turn the series into a shoujo-ai  introduce some yuri characters, turn the love heater up and make some magical nen girls.



Ermm..:sweat  Not everyone loves shojo (or yaoi) that much, mattu!

Though...if it were Gon&Pitou, or Pitou&killua, or Pittou&kurapica...well, you get my drift!

 



Oni said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wouldn't 18+ mature stuff make you want to watch it MORE, in fact? 



KLoWn said:


> Glad to know that there's at least one other smart person here that knows of F/SN's epicness, unlike these other lazy bastards
> 
> Lol@biased bullshit, octo-fail chapters fun to read?
> 
> ...



Octosquid was the weakest; especially his constant moral turning-around seemed far-fetched and unrealistic.

Anyway: I've done exactly that with bathhouse thingy, and I'm still waiting to be able to get in! 



KLoWn said:


> Everything in your post is wrong



That's because it was HIS post. If I wrote exactly the same in my post, it would be a Great Truth.



Ennoea said:


> I read it last year Juggles
> 
> Single reason I like Ant arc before the current Naruto, over powered 14 year olds are defeating the Akatsuki while Geniuses like Kakashi
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Togashi will never stoop so low/cheapish!



KLoWn said:


> You two clearly don't know what you're talking about
> 
> 
> w00t? Didn't know that, what'd you think about it?
> ...



Oh..I just looked it up...I thought 'duke' meant something else, and I was already putting my drool-smiley aside my agreement with what you said.

Alas....



Ennoea said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too!

And Hisoka! And Kuroro! And Leorio, if he gets a cool hastu and is a bit more screen time (he's the least well fleshed out of the 4 main characters).



LivingHitokiri said:


> lol at ants..
> and Gon wont die... you cant imagine how many fanboys are gonna hunt after Togashi after



True, it's unlikely that Gon or Killua is gonna die any time soon...though what a splendid ending it would be, if Togashi wants to pull the plug on HxH definitely.

That said...Kurapica is something else. He's an important character, but not THE most important character. He's cool and tragic, and his fate looks bleak.

I would hate it, and at the same love it, when Toagshi would find a good way for Kurapica to die. It would be so awesome...and sad. Even Klown would have to -grudgingly, of course - admit Togashi's coolness and genius, again.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 2, 2009)

You know Neby, not everything is directed at you


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

Neby FTW!!!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 2, 2009)

Hisoka FTW



> Gutts will beat those mutherfuckers



no way
Gutts gonna die


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

gutts is already dead  but gutts will realize that only when he will see Hisoka!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 2, 2009)

oh yeah

he and griffth and all of berserkverse got nothing on hisoka


----------



## Fran (Feb 2, 2009)

NeBy said:


> part 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pitou x Gon is the only Pitou-related fanpairing I can see coming. King x Pitou works too. 

I was thinking more of Kurapika x Machi in some hardcore bondage situation.
"I've captured a Genei Ryodan!"
"I'm going to make you suffer for all the pains my clan went through. *pulls pants down* :ho"


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 2, 2009)

HisokaxMachi 

she will understand who is the better man


----------



## Teach (Feb 2, 2009)

Pitou is a boy.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 2, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> gutts= genin level BELIEVE IT!



Lies Gutts is Hokage level BELEIVE IT  



hgfdsahjkl said:


> oh yeah
> 
> he and griffth and all of berserkverse got nothing on hisoka



You mean Hisoka's got nothing on Griffith 

Or Guts 

Or Berserk 

Need more HXH if Togashi stops playing games maybe Miura will too


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 2, 2009)

sorry berserk,i thought you werent around 

someone needs to stand to Klown  what can i do ?

blame Klown


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 2, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> sorry berserk,i thought you werent around



Yeah been working a lot so not had much free time to correct you about Berserk related issues but now i'm back 

And Griffith>Hisoka


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 2, 2009)

nope
hisoka>all


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 2, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> nope
> hisoka>all



But Griffith's sex beam still works on everything, Hisoka's on the other hand can't even work on Macchi


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 2, 2009)

you know
machi wants to dominate her man,and that wont work on hisoka

so she will prefer people as grifth and kuroro
griffith who lost it to a man 

sorry but no man can do that to hisoka


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 2, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you know
> machi wants to dominate her man,and that wont work on hisoka
> 
> so she will prefer people as grifth and kuroro
> griffith who lost it to a man


He was nothing to him but a stone at the side of the path he walks 

Griffith's more into Princesses these days 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> sorry but no man can do that to hisoka



Your right Hisoka would rather use it on men or rather little boys


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 2, 2009)

> Your right Hisoka would rather use it on men or rather little boys



yeah better than being  someone's bitch


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 2, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah better than being  someone's bitch



Griffith's no man's bitch 

Everyone's his though 

Hmm wonder how long Hisoka could withstand Griffith's sex aura before offering to clean his armour with his tongue 

Maybe Griffith will feel lenient on Hisoka and give him Sonia from his harem


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 2, 2009)

> Griffith's no man's bitch
> 
> Everyone's his though




i'm joking,I like griffith he is great 
one of the greatest actually



> Hmm wonder how long Hisoka could withstand Griffith's sex aura before offering to clean his armour with his tongue



he will do other stuff too
and you know griffith is gonna like it 

and I feel i need to say something about johan 
he dresses as a little girl


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 2, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> someone needs to stand to Klown  what can i do ?
> 
> blame Klown


Not my fault Berserk reigns supreme hohoho


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 2, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Not my fault Berserk reigns supreme hohoho



no,it isnt
berserk is no.2 after hunter x Hunter

see berserkhawkZ

he is the one who always starts it


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 2, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i'm joking,I like griffith he is great
> one of the greatest actually


As do i like Hisoka he hasn't let me down yet in HXH, and i can't wait till he smexes up Machi 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> he will do other stuff too
> and you know griffith is gonna like it


Not as much as Hisoka will though, many women would give up a lot to lick Griffith 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> and I feel i need to say something about johan
> he dresses as a little girl


He's awesome but not at Griffith or Hisoka's level of awesomness


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 2, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> hunter x Hunter is no.2 after Berserk



Fixed 

This used to be the biggest thread in the library how the hell did Claymore overtake us?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 2, 2009)

> He's awesome but not at Griffith or Hisoka's level of awesomness



agrees


i hope faint smile doesnt see that


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 2, 2009)

> This used to be the biggest thread in the library how the hell did Claymore overtake us?



Blame togashi


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 2, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Blame togashi



But why did Claymore overtake us their lucky if they get a chapter every two months?

Although better than being on Hiatus i guess 

Damn you Togashi  Damn you Miura


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 2, 2009)

Damn you  Klown


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 2, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> But why did Claymore overtake us their lucky if they get a chapter every two months?


This thread went totally dead for like atleast 2 moths of something, that's when they sprinted past us =X


hgfdsahjkl said:


> Damn you  Klown


I sense you're angry, you know what's good when your angry?
Playing Fate/Stay night 

Fuckin do it


----------



## Fran (Feb 2, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> This thread went totally dead for like atleast 2 moths of something, that's when they sprinted past us =X
> 
> I sense you're angry, you know what's good when your angry?
> Playing Fate/Stay night
> ...





> You basicly create exactly how you want you bitches to look in a detailed char-maker, and then load 'em into the game and date/fuck 'em.
> Think RapeLay/Sexy Beach and you know what im talking about.



  Fucken saved :ho


----------



## adam5aby (Feb 2, 2009)

so i'm on OVA 3 episode 5, and i realize that there are a couple questions that never got answered about previous events.

perhaps you pros know:



1. during the YS arc, hisoka asked killua's big brother (forgot his name) to help him out. later on, some of the rhyodan members were investigating the scene and they saw killua's littler sister (dont know her name) run out from the building. what the hell was that about?

2. did kurapica ever find out that the kurata clan eyes he bought at the auction were fakes?

3. how does specialization nen work? and how does it let kurapica do everything 100%?

4. is kuroro's stealing ability a specialization technique?

5. is there a reason why wing-san's shirt is always untucked?

6. does killua's big brother (the guy with the long hair) work under silver and zeno? is he a lone agent?


yeah, i guess that's it for now. btw, what game is greed island based on?

the rules of GI are so freakin' complicated. sometimes it makes it a chore to watch the anime/read the manga.


----------



## Fran (Feb 2, 2009)

*1. during the YS arc, hisoka asked killua's big brother (forgot his name) to help him out. later on, some of the rhyodan members were investigating the scene and they saw killua's littler sister (dont know her name) run out from the building. what the hell was that about?*
-First, Kalluto is male.  He has a John Thomas.
-Kalluto's motives are revealed if you continue reading the manga.



*2. did kurapica ever find out that the kurata clan eyes he bought at the auction were fakes?*
-Yeap I guess he did . Coltopi's nen-copys disappear after a while. When the dog-guy ran away with the eyes in the car, they were presumably never retrieved.



*
3. how does specialization nen work? and how does it let kurapica do everything 100%?*
-Remember the conditions Kurapika set?
-Specialization is well, simply just a nen type you can move into if you have the right affinity. @_@
-He has to have red eyes to use Emperor Time
-Chain Jail can only be used on GR members.


*
4. is kuroro's stealing ability a specialization technique?*
-Yeah it is. rewatch the fight vs xeno and silva - he changes nen types. The quintessence of theft pek



*
5. is there a reason why wing-san's shirt is always untucked?*
-He's too  to have it tucked.



*
6. does killua's big brother (the guy with the long hair) work under silver and zeno? is he a lone agent?*
-He's loyal to the family, so presumably taking orders from his father.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2009)

> This used to be the biggest thread in the library how the hell did Claymore overtake us?



They literally spammed like 3,000 posts in a couple of days talking about BA, otherwise the thread isn't more active than us.

Oh and alot of the old members ran off, looks at Masterbait and Shanks

Oh and Griffiths is a nancy boy


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 2, 2009)

> I sense you're angry, you know what's good when your angry?
> Playing Fate/Stay night



from where can i DL it 
in case i wanted to try it



> They literally spammed like 3,000 posts in a couple of days talking about BA,



what is BA?

maybe we can talk about it


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 3, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> from where can i DL it
> in case i wanted to try it


My sig. **


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 3, 2009)

lol,thanks man

I disabled sig so I didnt see it

and your sig looks awesome


----------



## adam5aby (Feb 3, 2009)

adam5aby said:


> so i'm on OVA 3 episode 5, and i realize that there are a couple questions that never got answered about previous events.
> 
> perhaps you pros know:
> 
> ...



in addition to the questions above.


who is that character that wears a dog mask?


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 3, 2009)

Dog = Togashi


----------



## NeBy (Feb 3, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> You know Neby, not everything is directed at you



Yet, I feel obliged to respond!


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 3, 2009)

adam5aby said:


> 1. during the YS arc, hisoka asked killua's big brother (forgot his name) to help him out. later on, some of the rhyodan members were investigating the scene and they saw killua's littler sister (dont know her name) run out from the building. what the hell was that about?



Kalluto helped his big brother. He acted as distraction to help complete the mission.



> 2. did kurapica ever find out that the kurata clan eyes he bought at the auction were fakes?



No, he never did. Sukuwara left the car door open when he was killed (the eyes were inside the car), and the copy disappeared a few hours later. Kurapica and others assumed that it was stolen during that incident. Neon herself didn't care anymore.



> yeah, i guess that's it for now. btw, what game is greed island based on?



I have no idea. I'm curious about this too. Because if Togashi just made it up then wow.


Btw:
1. Yes, HisokaxMachi is win.  So is Hanzo/Menchi 
2. Johan = Kuroro > Hisoka > Griffith. Griffith is a crybaby.
3. Naruto sucks. The only good moment in it Naruto's graffiti in the first chapter. Haku arc was a mess while Chuunin exam tried too hard. 
4. Octopus chapters were actually well-written, the only problem is that nobody cared back then because they felt it was a waste of time. But if you read it along with the other chapters, you can easily see that it's important to the plot.


----------



## shadow5050 (Feb 3, 2009)

adam5aby said:


> so i'm on OVA 3 episode 5, and i realize that there are a couple questions that never got answered about previous events.
> 
> perhaps you pros know:
> 
> ...



3.Specialization is anything that doesn't belong into the regular nen 
categories and it's not directed by certain rules as it differ from person to person for example
Kurapika's Specialization ability allows him to use all the five standard nen-types at 100% efficiency
while kuroro ability is a combination of all the nen types in a way that no other nen user can do

how does kuroro ability work?
his ability is called skill hunter allowing him to steal the abilities and use them on his own using his book named bandit secret and the person whose ability is stolen can no longer use this ability also kuroro can only use the ability as long as the previous user is alive 
in order to steal the ability there are some conditions must be carried out first
1.he must see the nen ability while being used 
2.he will ask some questions about the ability to the previous user and he must be answered 
3.the previous user hand must touch the book 
4.it all must be done withen an hour


----------



## Fran (Feb 3, 2009)

Gin-san spake the truth!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 3, 2009)

...................


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 3, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Yet, I feel obliged to respond!


You seem to like reading and all that shit, so try F/SN. Now


----------



## NeBy (Feb 3, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Neby FTW!!!



I can't help it!! 

It's because I'm so empathic and altruistic!

I'm always prepared to enlighten the path of any misguided soul...


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 3, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Oh and Griffiths is a nancy boy


Griffith is a god not a nancy boy 



chikkychappy said:


> 2. Griffith = Hisoka >  Kuroro > Johan . Griffith is Awesome.


Fixed


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2009)

> It's because I'm so empathic and altruistic!
> 
> I'm always prepared to enlighten the path of any misguided soul...





You defeat people not by truth but by the infinte walls of text


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 3, 2009)

DO i really need to start the Hisoka vs Kuroro debate again??


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2009)

No more please no more, lets discuss anything else!!!



> Octopus chapters were actually well-written, the only problem is that nobody cared back then because they felt it was a waste of time. But if you read it along with the other chapters, you can easily see that it's important to the plot.



All that crap could have happend in one chap but togashi dragged it in to two, not to mention since we only get 10 chaps, all of them need to count.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 3, 2009)

yo guys
what do you think of Haruhi Suzumiya ?
i think it was a fun and cute series

but why does some treat it as the best thing ever  ?


----------



## Fran (Feb 3, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yo guys
> what do you think of Haruhi Suzumiya ?
> i think it was a fun and cute series
> 
> but why does some treat it as the best thing ever  ?




Fanservice, doujinshi, and cute animation.
Beyond that, it was utter tripe 

I really liked the animation though


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 3, 2009)

Haruhi was random as hell...

Until after you read the light novels. Then it's not so random anymore


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2009)

In the novels Haruhi's drawn like a chipmunk, put me off reading it.


----------



## NeBy (Feb 4, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> You defeat people not by truth but by the infinte walls of text



My walls of text = truth







Danchou said:


> I say let's hijack the accounts of the top 5 Claymore posters and/or secretly convert them to our ranks.



Speaking of... I'm a bit disappointed with the last chapter. Maybe I was expecting too much from the former; it was such a cliffhanger I was really looking forward to this one.

It's not bad, but...I just thought it would be better.

And what's up with dattebayo? They haven't released a Naruto in ages...is their 'hold' (to not release it anymore) they spoke of some time ago, started, mayhaps?



Ennoea said:


> In the novels Haruhi's drawn like a chipmunk, put me off reading it.



Who? What? Where?


Anyway, I'm reading the new malazin empire book, so I haven't got much time left to spend it here or on an AMV... but I'll be back. 

Edit: and what's with the latest bleach episodes?! They're even crappier than usual!!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 4, 2009)

Haruhi was ok... somewhat random but ok for a fanservice


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 4, 2009)

Haruhi was a nice slice-of-life anime, dunno where all the fuckin hype comes from though.


----------



## ytrewqyuiop (Feb 4, 2009)

Any news about the manga continuation?


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 4, 2009)

I was really pissed off the ant king looks just like cell, but having to wait while he figures out his story is friggin killing me.


----------



## Xell (Feb 4, 2009)

Randomaxe said:


> I was really pissed off the ant king looks just like cell,



Why would that piss you off? Can't you just see it as a homage?


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 4, 2009)

I guess I'm tired of the them. It's this damm hiatus, it let me dwell on this crap. The old man better pull some shit out of his ass and beat him.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2009)

> It's this damm hiatus, it let me dwell on this crap. The old man better pull some shit out of his ass and beat him.



Lol old man will die.


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 4, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Lol old man will die.



well, that would shoot holes all over his you got find a way to beat foes stronger than you. So, power levels end up being everything again.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 4, 2009)

old man wont go down easily


----------



## Fran (Feb 4, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Lol old man will die.



I think so too. Netero's going to go out with a fucking huge bang - or not even that, if he doesn't get saved by plot.

I mean he's like a 'an annoying child' compared to Mereum. fucking  old man is going to get his saggy be-hind violated by tentacles.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 4, 2009)

> if he doesn't get saved by *Hisoka*.



..............


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 4, 2009)

anyone knows how is overdrive ?
I'm looking for any good sport anime,too bad they are few 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zndfwYgzIQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ender (Feb 4, 2009)

J/W....I've only recently started reading HxH, I'm on 172. Why is it on hiatus? Is the author making new material or what? ._.?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2009)

> Why is it on hiatus?



He's been masturbating to fan panties since last december.



> I'm looking for any good sport anime,too bad they are few



Try One Outs.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah one out is great,probably i will pick it up again

and i must start watching gintama 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIXe2QTLmdk[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sz1FzSlEB8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2009)

I heard Hxh is about to return!!!!

not really but your tears shall please me


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

I object, your honor.

The witnesses accounts are mere hearsay


----------



## NeBy (Feb 6, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I heard Hxh is about to return!!!!
> 
> not really but your tears shall please me



Why you little...!

Don't make jokes like that! It's bad for the health of HxH fans!

Anyway...looks like we're not going to get anything in march, this year. 

Now, it's all for grabs; who knows when our God of Laziness will come with new chapters?! Might well as be the beginning of a two-year long hiatus again!!


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 6, 2009)

NeBy said:
			
		

> Now, it's all for grabs; who knows when our God of Laziness will come with new chapters?! Might well as be the beginning of a two-year long hiatus again!!



It will arrive April 1. Containing this.



This time it won't be a joke.


----------



## krizma (Feb 6, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> It will arrive April 1. Containing this.
> 
> 
> 
> This time it won't be a joke.



Haha I doubt togashi will pull off a second yyh, that'd be so low.
Oh man I hope togashi will at least continue in May this time... I really couldn't stand a second 2 year hiatus


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 6, 2009)

it will be back in march.stop that


----------



## NeBy (Feb 6, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> It will arrive April 1. Containing this.
> 
> This time it won't be a joke.



That's...some weird stuff. 

Happy endings suck.

But for fanart, it's pretty good.


Anyway; 1st of april? You must think us fish! I mean, fools! 




hgfdsahjkl said:


> it will be back in march.stop that



That's pretty unlikely. We're already almost March! (Well, ok, we're not, but due to any news about it THIS month, it's not gonna happen.).


Isn't there anyway we can force Togashi? Sending threatening letters and email? Use of raw violence? Stealing his wife and all his wow&other games?


----------



## Danchou (Feb 6, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> it will be back in march.stop that


Last year this time, we got the announcement that HxH would return about 2 weeks ago. I guess we won't be seeing any HxH for at least another 2 months.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 6, 2009)

an announcement will be made this month 

damn it 

wait tell mid-feb


----------



## Iris (Feb 6, 2009)

Bleh...we never know why these so called hiatuse's occur with Togashi. Other mangaka's say they got broken wrists or anything, but with Togashi it's always a mistery lol.

So yah, I wouldn't get my hopes high just for it to be completely crushes when we finally get news that HxH won't be back until summer


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 6, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> It will arrive April 1. Containing this.


So killua enters a gay relationship with octofail?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2009)

Wtf is with that anyway? Damn Octopus.

The manga could still return in March, but it looks doubtful, I think it'll probably be around April.


----------



## Fran (Feb 6, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> So killua enters a gay relationship with octofail?



I see Tentacle Yaoi :ho :ho :ho


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 6, 2009)

pedobear approves of your avatar and sig Mattaru.me too


----------



## NeBy (Feb 6, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> I see Tentacle Yaoi :ho :ho :ho



That sigpic is pretty...lolicon. 

Anyway; since I couldn't find a free, user-friendly vid-editor capable of handling mp4s, I circumvented it by searching (for a long time, also) and finally finding a good free vid-converter. So I basically turned all my mp4s into mpeg2's, and then I could use my free but rather limited version of Videospin on it.

I've just finished an AMV of Seirei No Moribito. It's because of the song (a rather popular one, alas, but still...it's not linkinpark ) I suddenly saw as perfect for some scenes of SnM.

I'll give a sign when it's uploaded on youtube...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 6, 2009)

bakuman last chapter was awesome

I loved how the mangaka attacked jump policy ,he is a badass
if he hangs out with togashi they could fuck up Jump 

LOL at the to love ru talking 

I want to see him doing a fighting shonen probably will be something similar to HxH
actually L vs light reminds of YS


----------



## Ender (Feb 6, 2009)

GAHH! I just caught up!!   IT CANT END LIKE THIS!!


----------



## NeBy (Feb 6, 2009)

*SnM AMV*

Ok, finished my latest AMV:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_o8iWzLa04&eurl=http://www.youtube.com/my_videos_edit2[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tatsubei Yagyu (Feb 6, 2009)

Guys. Next time HxH comes back.

I will not have my hopes up. I will expect it to hiatus again in 2 weeks.

I suggest you all do the same.

~


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 6, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> GAHH! I just caught up!!   IT CANT END LIKE THIS!!



Don't worry, it won't. Just hang in there for a few months, then another few, then another, another, ad infinitum, until this bore of an arc finally ends. I'm kidding, ant arc tards.


PS Ender>>>Bean. Just saying.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 7, 2009)

NeBy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_o8iWzLa04&eurl=http://www.youtube.com/my_videos_edit2[/YOUTUBE]


Nothing special tbh, the scenes wasn't synched with the music, no effects, and still with those frickin subs 

In short, this was just a bunch of scenes after each other with a music track played over it.

This might just be me being picky, but it's my opinion.
Hope you can take criticism.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2009)

Klown get ready for death by wall of text


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## NeBy (Feb 7, 2009)

Lol!

Well, I couldn't harm such a lovely kitten, not even with a Wall of Text. 

I'm not quite getting the 'not sync'...unless you mean a sync on every goddamn beat; in which case I can only say that's not my style.

But ofcourse it HAS been synced, only not with every last beat or note that's been song. You think the beginning of the beat and the appearance of the scene with the assassins at the end at the road is coincidence? Or the flying of their hats and the sound of an airplane in the song, or the hair of the two targets blowing in the wind, for that matter? You think the new visual scene with the fade-out (with the queen asking to protect her kid) and the fact it starts when a more calm episode of the song begins is coincidence? And that the song is speaking of a promise, and she asks to promise to protect her child? Or that it's pure luck that the song goes on about the night and a nightsky with two moons appear, and when they talk in the song about fleeing along an empty road, a scene of the woman and child walking an empty road in the mountain appears? Etc.

If people think there is no sync in it, they're just missing the subtleties. I've actually made a lot of sync moments in it; I wouldn't have spend hours and hours on it, otherwise. It's just not synced with EVERY beat or change; but, as I said, that's not really my style. I sync with the somewhat larger parts of the song (beginning or ending of a particular strong beat, calm parts and episodes, also content/lyrics-driven sync, etc.)

I actually don't like AMV's who have TOO much of fades in and out or constant changes of scenes, except when the music is specifically catered and suitable to it. I always think the story of the anime has still to be coherent too, in the anime. I find it a bit cheap to do, otherwise, and I like to think an AMV is a balance between seeing and hearing; the visuals can't be totally dominated by the sound, thus. 

But that's just my opinion, of course.

As for the subtitles: well, you're right, but I can't help that. I don't think my limited version of Videospin can crop, but I'm not that huge a fan of cropping anyway. That said; except for a few 'calm' scenes, I've actually gone through great efforts to keep it to a minimum. I mean, let's be honest: there is actually few subtitles there. I've deliberately cut a lot of (fighting)scenes just to get rid of a subtitle. But yeah, no-one notices that.  I guess I understand my mom now, when she always complained nobody noticed she cleaned up the whole house, when I was younger .

As for special effects...well, if you mean like the naruto one...that's simply out of my and my editorprogs' league. I just have some standard effects, and I've used more of those in this AMV then in any of my former.


I'm not saying my AMV is special 'special' in an extra-ordinary way. But I still think it's above average, compared to many other AMV's on youtube. Sure, you'll also have a lot of AMV's who are better, but I'm not trying to make my life-long work out of it, after all. It's just a hobby I picked up a few months ago, to have some fun. I haven't the time (I have a full time job too, after all  ) nor the inclination, nor the equipment to spend days and days on it. I already spend hours on it as it is.

Besides, my real forte is making Great Walls of Text. 

Edit: Klown, I think you will like more the style of an AMV-friend of mine; xxxwolfram. See later and his other one of Kurapica.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi there people ... long time no see  
Hope you are all well 

Work is killing me  ... it has already killed my internet life 

The work I did for the last two years has been published in one of the best journals for Aerospace Engineering. Just wanted to share this with you guys since the fun times I had in this thread played a large part in making all that tedious work look easy 

Here is the link if you are interested 

Stock

I am the first author XD (Vijay) 

*So when is the next hxh chapter coming ??*
The post aint off-topic anymore


----------



## NeBy (Feb 7, 2009)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Hi there people ... long time no see
> Hope you are all well
> 
> Work is killing me  ... it has already killed my internet life
> ...




Congrats, shanks! It's always pleasant if one gets an A1-paper published (well, I don't know if it's called that way where you live). The abstract looks cool...there wouldn't be lingering a more detailed pdf around the Net, would there? ;-)

Anyway, I'm glad you're back! Finally someone who appreciates logically construed Walls of Text!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2009)

We all appreciate you and your walls of madness text Neby
And Shanks, work hard!!!


----------



## Ender (Feb 7, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Don't worry, it won't. Just hang in there for a few months, then another few, then another, another, ad infinitum, until this bore of an arc finally ends. I'm kidding, ant arc tards.
> 
> 
> PS Ender>>>Bean. Just saying.



  IT CANT BE!!

Ender>>>Bean>>>Enderverse>>Hunterverse


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 7, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> Ender>>>Bean>>>Enderverse>>Hunterverse



Lies, all lies. Xenocide and Children of the Mind are poop, and I hate Novinha. But at least you prefer Ender, because I don't like Bean. 

Kuroro>Hunterverse>>>Enderverse>>>Pokkuru 


Edit: posting in your FC now.


----------



## Fran (Feb 8, 2009)

Ant Arc Tards ~


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 8, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Ant Arc Tards ~



The very definition of hgfdsahjkl 

And all those who dare equate it with the great York Shin.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 8, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Congrats, shanks! It's always pleasant if one gets an A1-paper published (well, I don't know if it's called that way where you live). The abstract looks cool...there wouldn't be lingering a more detailed pdf around the Net, would there? ;-)
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad you're back! Finally someone who appreciates logically construed Walls of Text!



This is an international Journal under the American Institute of Physics. The third highest rated journal in my field of work i.e Aerospace Engineering. 
There is a more detailed pdf ... but it is subject to copyright(of that journal) and I don't think I can give it just like that 
But if you are in a Uni and your uni subscribes to this journal, you will be able to get the whole paper 
I don't think I have come to grips with the job as yet  need some more time before I can come back to the internet world 



Ennoea said:


> We all appreciate you and your walls of madness text Neby
> And Shanks, work hard!!!



No more working hard 
I pushed my self to way past my breaking point last year and I'm still trying to recover from it. On top of that, the work I did for this paper is completely useless in my current job.

My opinion on the current ant arc ... it could have been a lot better. I rate York Shin and GI much higher.


----------



## Ender (Feb 8, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Lies, all lies. Xenocide and Children of the Mind are poop, and I hate Novinha. But at least you prefer Ender, because I don't like Bean.
> 
> Kuroro>Hunterverse>>>Enderverse>>>Pokkuru
> 
> ...



I replied lol

of course I prefer Ender XD It's been my alias for like 5.5 years now XD Ender owns all  Even Killua


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2009)

Nah the latter part of Ant arc has put it ahead of Greed Island, I was never much of a fan of Gensuru and his crew.


----------



## Ender (Feb 8, 2009)

I NEED TO KNOW WhAT HAPPENED TO PALM!!!   I hope she's ok


----------



## Danchou (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Shanks! Good to see you're doing so well. I hope you didn't come in here to expect some HxH chapters waiting for you.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 8, 2009)

York Shin >>> All the other shit.

It was the best simply cuz it was down to earth as it should be, after that it became too much crazy shit with giant mutant lobster-ants and videogame realities.


Oh and Zup Shanks 
Nice to see ya.


----------



## adam5aby (Feb 8, 2009)

so how do you guys know hunter x hunter is not coming out in march?

is there like an official press release that comes out when it's ready to launch again?

i just finished OVA 3, is there any word on animating anymore of the series?


----------



## Fran (Feb 8, 2009)

Palm is getting her comeuppance for dumping Gon.
No one fucks around with Gon


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 8, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I was never much of a fan of Gensuru and his crew.



Gensuru is the worst villain ever. He's one-dimensional and completely unlovable. He didn't even do us a favor by dying. 


Tompa>>>Gensuru


----------



## Fran (Feb 8, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Gensuru is the worst villain ever. He's one-dimensional and completely unlovable. He didn't even do us a favor by dying.
> 
> 
> Tompa>>>Gensuru



Yeah agreed. That's what made Greed Island boring. He really was your typical gain-power-immoral-villain. Although when he revealed his colours it was surprising


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2009)

> after that it became too much crazy shit with giant mutant lobster-ants and videogame realities.



Togashi loves his Sushi and Video games so he incorporated them in to the manga, watch out for the Idol Master Arc in your Berserk soon


----------



## Multi (Feb 8, 2009)

You know I think your tittle is a little misleading, I mean one would almost think that at one point HxH wasn't on Hiatus


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 9, 2009)

Multi said:


> You know I think your tittle is a little misleading, I mean one would almost think that at one point HxH wasn't on Hiatus



Shut it, there was a time when it wasn't  

Can't say I remember though.  1997?


----------



## Ender (Feb 9, 2009)

XD ^ lawl post I think it was 1996 actually


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2009)

Since you people are talking nonesne I will be re-reading the last 10 chapters and posting some essays, yes even about octo fail chapters.


----------



## NeBy (Feb 9, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Since you people are talking nonesne I will be re-reading the last 10 chapters and posting some essays, yes even about octo fail chapters.



You're talking about other people, obviously!  I don't know how to begin writing nonesne nonsense in the first please, even if I wanted too!

Oh, and did you realise that, if you scrap the word 'madness', it's still actually visible?!


----------



## krizma (Feb 9, 2009)

madness

Not really!

but it works with HERBS


----------



## NeBy (Feb 9, 2009)

krizma said:


> madness
> 
> Not really!
> 
> but it works with HERBS



madness

Herbs are for wussies! Some white stuff works better!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 10, 2009)

a review,I read about HxH from sometime
*As a matter of fact..*


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 10, 2009)

^ He said that he was addicted since the first episode

I'm sorry, but Hunter X Hunter had one of, if not the most boring beginning episode :\ The rest of the review I know without even reading


----------



## Fran (Feb 10, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Since you people are talking nonesne I will be re-reading the last 10 chapters and posting some essays, yes even about octo fail chapters.



CMgogo likes the tentacle raep 

Question:

*Do you think the manga will ever address the premise of the story again? That is, the hunter exam, being a hunter, and the hunter society?*

Because damn, this is turning simply into power levels and nen. Which you can argue that HxH is about, but so much material from previous stuff has been left out. eg. Leorio, Kurapika, the exams...

And wtf, why are there so many nen users when there's like, only 2 people passing the exam every now and then, with only a very few 'natural' nen users? Who's going around teaching them this shit


----------



## hoffmaestro (Feb 10, 2009)

i fear that togashi is losing sight of his story, probably because of all the breaks he take. i noted that too mattaru, the fact that there are so many hunters with the ability to use nen but not even a handful pass each year.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2009)

Theres not that many Hunters are they? The only one that was questionable was Pokkoru, don't know how he learnt nen


> i fear that togashi is losing sight of his story,



The ant arc seems to be a completely different entity compared to the previous arcs, hell even GI was a bit of a stretch. Other than YS we've yet to properly experience the Hunterverse, unfortunately with Togashi's attitude who knows if we'll ever truly get back to something more realistic. And he has lost sight, especially about the Hunter Organisation and its workings.


----------



## ytrewqyuiop (Feb 10, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2009)

Thats fanmade, writing copyright next to something doesn't make it real.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 10, 2009)

> He said that he was addicted since the first episode
> 
> I'm sorry, but Hunter X Hunter had one of, if not the most boring beginning episode :\ The rest of the review I know without even reading



what?are you KLown or what  ?
yeah some thinks that,but for me it was a warm and beautiful



> why are there so many nen users



mmm,i dont think there are many nen users except for GI
where as i remember you need to know nen to go there



> i fear that togashi is losing sight of his story



I didnt feel that way,HxH is an advensure where we follow gon
but I agree,ant arc felt random at the start



> And he has lost sight, especially about the Hunter Organisation and its workings.



who is trying to solve this arc?it's the hunter Organization
so even in the ant arc which feels random ,IMO it is all about top level Hunters *hunting*


----------



## NeBy (Feb 10, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Thats fanmade, writing copyright next to something doesn't make it real.



But it makes you wish it's real! 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> what?are you KLown or what  ?
> yeah some thinks that,but for me it was a warm and beautiful
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm...it did start a bit slow, though. I'm not saying it was bad or boring, but rather..the first few episodes are a bit kiddy-like and 13-in-a-dozen kinda anime; fairly good, but nothing exceptional. It only starts really taking of when they meet Killua (and the interaction starts between Gon&killua). And then you have Hisoka and the hunters' exams, by which time any sane anime-loving person should be hooked. 

For the rest I largely agree with what you said.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah I agree with you too about the first episode
did you read bakuman last chapter,they said that every mangaka is afraid of starting slowly
toga does what the fuck he wants


so Turn Back The Pendulum chapters started in bleach
I read most of them and liked them 
what do you think of them guys ?


----------



## NeBy (Feb 10, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah I agree with you too about the first episode*s*
> did you read bakuman last chapter,they said that every mangaka is afraid of starting slowly
> toga does what the fuck he wants
> 
> ...



There, fixed. 

And yes, bakuman was, as always, great.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 10, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what?are you KLown or what  ?
> yeah some thinks that,but for me it was a warm and beautiful


It was boring and pretty mediocre up until they started running in that tunnel 


hgfdsahjkl said:


> did you read bakuman last chapter,they said that every mangaka is afraid of starting slowly
> toga does what the fuck he wants


Only because he had YYH covering his ass 


hgfdsahjkl said:


> so Turn Back The Pendulum chapters started in bleach
> I read most of them and liked them
> what do you think of them guys ?


I liked 'em, but that's about it.
I think most who praise it just was caught off guard by the sudden entrance of sum plot.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2009)

Pendulum chapters were only good in contrast to the mediocrity of normal Bleach.



> toga does what the fuck he wants



His ass got saved because right now Jump don't have enough series that they can just get rid of HxH all together, esp since the recent volume sold nearly a million copies.


----------



## Fran (Feb 10, 2009)

NeBy said:


> But it makes you wish it's real!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, nein! It starts out when he meets Leorio and Kurapika duking out. I love how all three started bonding together.

and how Leorio puts Kurapika in bondage


TBTP in Bleach was awesome, apart from no fucking bankai.
Just show us another fucking bankai, stupid kubo


----------



## NeBy (Feb 10, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Nein, nein! It starts out when he meets Leorio and Kurapika duking out. I love how all three started bonding together.
> 
> and how Leorio puts Kurapika in bondage
> 
> ...



That would already be in the second or third episode!

Far too early to see the true greatness of HXH....


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 11, 2009)

Sooo...i heard this thread was dead as shit.


----------



## Danchou (Feb 11, 2009)

I can imagine. I haven't been here in a while. 

This weeks SJ again came without a notice of HxH's return. I understand why people are starting to get fed up with this. Seeing that DGM is also on hiatus, I've somehow got the feeling they'll return at the same time.

Well, at least I've been able to pick up some other stuff again. I've started watching Claymore (yes our greatest rival ) and have caught up with other (seinen) manga.
But FFS this better not take too long or I'm going to go berserk! Which brings me back to another bloody good hiatusriddled manga.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 11, 2009)

aha, i came to see if there was word on a return , guess not


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm waiting for this 


and damn it,hurry with the new evangelion movie 
last one was awesome


----------



## NeBy (Feb 11, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Sooo...i heard this thread was dead as shit.



That's right. As dead as a dodo. A dead one. An ex-dodo pushing up the daisies.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiHeviygXw8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 11, 2009)

Danchou said:


> I've started watching Claymore (yes our greatest rival ) and have caught up with other (seinen) manga.



I also just read the first chapter  Togashi  We're being forced to sell our souls to the enemy because of you 

Btw, anyone who likes Phinx? He's like my fourth favorite after the trio of awesome (Kuroro, Killua, Hisoka, in that order ), but everyone seems to be all for Feitan.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 11, 2009)

mmm Phinx
I will talk about ryodan only (without hiso or kuroro)
Machi is my favourite 

overall there are alot of greater characters
kurapica,king,zoldyecks

we havent seen alot of Hanzo and illumi but enough to put them over Phinx 

but hey,Phinx wears an egyptian outfit,probably that what makes him awesome  

I know matturu is all for Nobunaga


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 11, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> but hey,Phinx wears an egyptian outfit,probably that what makes him awesome


I honestly thought that suit made him look so goddamn ridiculous, was happy to see him switching to a tracksuit (or whatever it's called in english) later on.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 11, 2009)

LOL,me too
togashi should have made a better design

I was kidding since I'm egyptian,lol


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Feb 11, 2009)

Well, I'm re-reading it, slowly, and it's working. I read a chapter a day, when I was reading for the fist time I would sometimes simply rush the chapters and didn't noticed many details... It makes me sad that Togashi is lazy, he should at least make some effort to finish his masterwork :/


----------



## krizma (Feb 11, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Btw, anyone who likes Phinx? He's like my fourth favorite after the trio of awesome (Kuroro, Killua, Hisoka, in that order ), but everyone seems to be all for Feitan.



Phinx is acutally my favorite of the ryodan apart from Kuroro of course. I don't know why, he's just badass, and he is high up on brute strenght which makes him awesome.


----------



## NeBy (Feb 11, 2009)

off topic: anyone gonna watch the new startrek coming out in may? (see former post)


As for HxH: forget getting anything by march. All the optimism is proved...unwarranted. If this keeps up, we'll all end up negativistic and cynical like Klown some other posters here.


----------



## Teach (Feb 11, 2009)

So no HxH? fuck you then.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 11, 2009)

*tells himself it will be here in march,it will be here in march*


----------



## Ender (Feb 11, 2009)

It'll come when it comes


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 11, 2009)

when is the next volume supposed to be released ?
I predict/hope an epic netero cover


----------



## Multi (Feb 11, 2009)

Danchou said:


> I can imagine. I haven't been here in a while.
> 
> This weeks SJ again came without a notice of HxH's return. I understand why people are starting to get fed up with this. Seeing that DGM is also on hiatus, I've somehow got the feeling they'll return at the same time.



I doubt they'll return at the same time for a few reasons:

1. First is the fact that D. Gray Man is on hiatus because the author has a wrist injury. She probablly will start writing as soon as possible. So I doubt she'll wait.

2.D. Gray Man hasn't gotten a cover for 2 years+ despite a continuous stream of chapters. It's one of Jump's most popular series. D. Gray Man should be getting a cover the moment it gets back since it's been on Hiatus. If HxH comes back on the same date as D.Gray Man at best Jump will have them share it but I doubt that would happen.

3. Last time D. Gray Man almost got a cover HxH stole it from them 
Pretty sure Jump won't suckerpunch D.Gray Man again, at least not with the same series.

4. How many wrist injuries do you know of that last 5 years


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 11, 2009)

krizma said:


> Phinx is acutally my favorite of the ryodan apart from Kuroro of course. I don't know why, he's just badass, and he is high up on brute strenght which makes him awesome.



Yeah Phinx is awesome.  I agree with the strong and badass part, but what makes him more amusing is the rest of his personality. He's stubborn, likes to threaten and tease people yet gets easily annoyed and sulky. But when you convince him enough, he's one of the most sincere people around.  He's like that big brother you love to tease.

Anyway, if HxH will be back on April, then we should expect an announcement within the next two weeks. I'm banking on April. May seems a bit too late, assuming Jump intends to keep the October schedule. Last year's March comeback was actually early in Togashi's standards, so April will make the timing of the releases more balanced. (10-14-10-14, as opposed to 10-10-10-18)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 11, 2009)

> Yeah Phinx is awesome.  I agree with the strong and badass part, but what makes him more amusing is the rest of his personality. He's stubborn, likes to threaten and tease people yet gets easily annoyed and sulky. But when you convince him enough, he's one of the most sincere people around.  He's like that big brother you love to tease



when you put it that way,I think he needs more love from me 

and

HxH will be back in march


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 12, 2009)

NeBy said:


> we'll all end up negativistic and cynical like Klown some other posters here.


It's inevitable


----------



## NeBy (Feb 12, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> It'll come when it comes



Oh yeah? Well, your girlfriend is still waiting!



chikkychappy said:


> Yeah Phinx is awesome.  I agree with the strong and badass part, but what makes him more amusing is the rest of his personality. He's stubborn, likes to threaten and tease people yet gets easily annoyed and sulky. But when you convince him enough, he's one of the most sincere people around.  He's like that big brother you love to tease.





Yeah, well...I wouldn't tease him too much, if I were you. Or big bro just might tease you back by breakin' your neck. 



> Anyway, if HxH will be back on April, then we should expect an announcement within the next two weeks. I'm banking on April. May seems a bit too late, assuming Jump intends to keep the October schedule. Last year's March comeback was actually early in Togashi's standards, so April will make the timing of the releases more balanced. (10-14-10-14, as opposed to 10-10-10-18)



:amazed My goggles! They do nothing!

Where did you come up with those numbers?

Are these logical sounding rows of numbers just covering up for some wishful thinking?! 

Leave such things to my Walls of Text, please!  I *AM* being ironic, here!




KLoWn said:


> It's inevitable



Depressingly inevitable, even. 


PS.Ermm...so...what about startrek? Or aren't there any SF lovers here on the forum?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 12, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> when you put it that way,I think he needs more love from me



Yes, like him, like him. He's way underrated. He's one of the more amusing characters around, if you look more closely.



NeBy said:


> Yeah, well...I wouldn't tease him too much, if I were you. Or big bro just might tease you back by breakin' your neck.



Nah, he won't. Hahaha. Besides it will be very amusing. Look at the way he chased Feitan and Shalnark when he was teased about being like a girl with a crush. 



> Where did you come up with those numbers?
> 
> Are these logical sounding rows of numbers just covering up for some wishful thinking?!



Those refer to the number of weeks he publishes and takes a break.  I simplified it to 48 weeks instead of the actual 52, since it doesn't change the basic idea anyway.



> PS.Ermm...so...what about startrek? Or aren't there any SF lovers here on the forum?



I like SF, but I haven't watched a single episode of Star Trek so I can't comment about the movie. I'm more interested in novels, most notably Ender's Game and Arthur Clarke's works.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 12, 2009)

NeBy said:


> PS.Ermm...so...what about startrek? Or aren't there any SF lovers here on the forum?


I liked Voyager.


----------



## Danchou (Feb 12, 2009)

Multi said:


> I doubt they'll return at the same time for a few reasons:
> 
> 1. First is the fact that D. Gray Man is on hiatus because the author has a wrist injury. She probablly will start writing as soon as possible. So I doubt she'll wait.
> 
> ...


But but.. 

You're probably right


----------



## NeBy (Feb 12, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> I liked Voyager.





...



...



...

   !!!

You actually* *liked** something?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2009)

Poor Klown, he likes Berserk and you all better read Eden its an endless world soon


----------



## Danchou (Feb 12, 2009)

I already did. 

It's pretty good and Ennoea is pretty badass.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2009)

I know you and FS have read it, but the rest of the people here need to be checking this shit out, esp KLown.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 12, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Poor Klown, he likes Berserk



And what's up with Berserk  

Except for the massive Hiatus 

I hope HXH comes back soon i need at least some really good manga until Berserk comes back


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 12, 2009)

I need more berserk to keep me busy till HxH is back


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 12, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I need more berserk to keep me busy till HxH is back



Touch? 

But as awesome as HXH is it doesn't have Griffith


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 12, 2009)

who needs Griffith
when you have Hisoka


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 12, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> who needs Griffith
> when you have Hisoka



If Hisoka was in Berserk he'd be Griffith's bitch, that's how awesome Griffith is


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 12, 2009)

well
griffith is already someone's bitch 

sorry but no one can fuck hisoka


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 12, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> well
> griffith is already someone's bitch


Griffith's no man's bitch, even destiny's his bitch 


hgfdsahjkl said:


> sorry but no one can fuck hisoka



Except the unripe fruit's right


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 12, 2009)

Hisoka fucks, not the other way around 

kuroro will be killed
Griffith is a bitch

oh how great are you hisoka-sama


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 12, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Hisoka fucks, not the other way around
> 
> kuroro will be killed
> Griffith is a bitch
> ...



If Griffith was in HXH he would have already killed Kuroro and made Machi his bitch 

If Hisoka was in Berserk he'd be chained to Governor Gennon's bed post as his bitch


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 12, 2009)

nah not gonna happen
kuroro actually reminds me of Griffith
as characters

we can keep that for days and in the end you wont agree with the truth that is

hisoka>all


----------



## Fran (Feb 12, 2009)

lol, berserk's release schedule is almost ... almost.... as bad as HxH

It's certainly true 


Togashi probably has the worst reputation in the release department.
Never known a worse mangaka.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 12, 2009)

. . . really guys?  I can't even fathom what's going on in this thread by now...


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 12, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> nah not gonna happen
> kuroro actually reminds me of Griffith
> as characters
> 
> ...


Griffith>all but yeah this could go on for a while better to stop now, at least Hisoka > Kuroro at least until Kuroro beats him and takes his Hatsu 



Mattaru said:


> lol, berserk's release schedule is almost ... almost.... as bad as HxH
> 
> It's certainly true
> 
> ...



Your joking right Mattaru at least HXH gets over 20 chapters a year Berserk's lucky to get 15 with Miura's lax schedule


----------



## Fran (Feb 12, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Griffith>all but yeah this could go on for a while better to stop now, at least Hisoka > Kuroro at least until Kuroro beats him and takes his Hatsu
> 
> 
> 
> Your joking right Mattaru at least HXH gets over 20 chapters a year Berserk's lucky to get 15 with Miura's lax schedule



At least the Berserk mangaka didn't disappear off the face of the Earth for 3-4 years and leave his fans wondering if the manga will continue, when in reality he was sitting at home playing Dragon Quest :ho.

HxH gets 10 chapters a year at this rate. Less probably.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 12, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Your joking right Mattaru at least HXH gets over 20 chapters a year Berserk's lucky to get 15 with Miura's lax schedule



Well Berserk is released semi-monthly, so Berserk's 15 is equivalent to 30 HxH chapters. Togashi still wins  

(Oh wait, that's not something I should be proud of. )


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 12, 2009)

anyway we lose


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 13, 2009)

NeBy said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like alot of things, hiatuses and giant mutant-ants not being one of 'em 


Ennoea said:


> I know you and FS have read it, but the rest of the people here need to be checking this shit out, esp KLown.


I've had it on my Gonna Read-list for like a year, i will get to it eventually.

*Edit*
New Naruto chapter was wicked, Pain > All.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 13, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> lol, berserk's release schedule is almost ... almost.... as bad as HxH
> 
> It's certainly true
> 
> ...



Be happy that you guys only have HxH and Berserk to wait for  
I have the Song of Ice and Fire series too  

The author (GRR Martin) said he will have the book ready by early 2007. One and a half years have passed and there is still no news


----------



## Fran (Feb 13, 2009)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Be happy that you guys only have HxH and Berserk to wait for
> I have the Song of Ice and Fire series too
> 
> The author (GRR Martin) said he will have the book ready by early 2007. One and a half years have passed and there is still no news



lulz, I just ordered that for me and my cousin.
I'm going to see what the hype is about, and then shoot it down, being the elitest that I am.

@Shanks: All the good hentai mangas...Well I'll PM you the link full of DDLs!
They don't have HxH doujins though :ho


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 13, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> lulz, I just ordered that for me and my cousin.
> I'm going to see what the hype is about, and then shoot it down, being the elitest that I am.
> 
> @Shanks: All the good hentai mangas...Well I'll PM you the link full of DDLs!
> They don't have HxH doujins though :ho



I'm an elitist myself ... and take it from me. You'll find it pretty hard to find fault in the first three books. The fourth one is shitty filler. 
The first books have everything, sex, twincest, death, plot 

Did I give too much away 

Edit: Thank you for the links


----------



## NeBy (Feb 13, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Griffith's no man's bitch, even destiny's his bitch
> 
> 
> Except the unripe fruit's right



Hmm...but can they even fuck? Maybe Gon has some experience, seeing his reference of certain women who like little boys to hang out with and teaching him stuff and such...

But killua seems to have less practical education. (though since he watches porn (canon), he must have an idea about it.  In fact, high chance with Killua it's gonna be something distorted and kinky and sadomasochistic, seen his upbringing.  As for Kurapica: he's already into (self)bondage.

Yeah..I know...analysing HxH for sexual connotations is...not that difficult, really, with Togashi giving hints left and right.



Agmaster said:


> . . . really guys?  I can't even fathom what's going on in this thread by now...



Who can? Some griffinthingy versus hisokathingy. Been there, done that. Though it was with kuroro, a week back. It's becoming a bit silly and boring, but at least they have a good excuse now: Togashi doesn't deliver anything new to talk about.



Mattaru said:


> At least the Berserk mangaka didn't disappear off the face of the Earth for 3-4 years and leave his fans wondering if the manga will continue, when in reality he was sitting at home playing Dragon Quest .
> 
> HxH gets 10 chapters a year at this rate. Less probably.



Let's not exaggerate; it was 1-2 years. 3 at most 



KLoWn said:


> I like alot of things, hiatuses and giant mutant-ants not being one of 'em
> 
> I've had it on my Gonna Read-list for like a year, i will get to it eventually.
> 
> ...



Do you like me? 

Naruto was ok. I'm really waiting on bakuman, though.



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Be happy that you guys only have HxH and Berserk to wait for
> I have the Song of Ice and Fire series too
> 
> The author (GRR Martin) said he will have the book ready by early 2007. One and a half years have passed and there is still no news



Sounds vaguely familiar.

But the best fantasy book around is that of Erikson and his "malazin empire" series. 



Mattaru said:


> lulz, I just ordered that for me and my cousin.
> I'm going to see what the hype is about, and then shoot it down, being the elitest that I am.
> 
> @Shanks: All the good hentai mangas...Well I'll PM you the link full of DDLs!
> They don't have HxH doujins though



Don't forget me! 



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I'm an elitist myself ... and take it from me. You'll find it pretty hard to find fault in the first three books. The fourth one is shitty filler.
> The first books have everything, sex, twincest, death, plot
> 
> Did I give too much away
> ...



twincest...hmm...well, I maybe I'll read it to, then.


----------



## Fran (Feb 13, 2009)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I'm an elitist myself ... and take it from me. You'll find it pretty hard to find fault in the first three books. The fourth one is shitty filler.
> The first books have everything, sex, twincest, death, plot
> 
> Did I give too much away
> ...



You had me at twincest. Now for amazon to fucking accept my credit card pek

Shame there are no twins in HxH.
They would have fascinating nen abilities. Co-ordinated attacks. The possibilies are endless.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 13, 2009)

@ Neby - Saw the Malazan series FC in NF ?? It is somewhere in my signature. 
I rate the Malazan series far better than the song of ice and fire but you can't really argue with twincest can you 

The first three books are really enjoyable. His character development is really top notch. 
Twins in HxH


----------



## Crowe (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm re-reading the Malazan series and yeah I agree on that it is better then Asoif. Well, I prefer it at least. Warning: First Book in the Malazan series = SHIT.



PS. Pimp gon is PIMP


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 13, 2009)

with every episode
I'm more sure that clannad is one of my favourites


----------



## NeBy (Feb 13, 2009)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @ Neby - Saw the Malazan series FC in NF ?? It is somewhere in my signature.
> I rate the Malazan series far better than the song of ice and fire but you can't really argue with twincest can you
> 
> The first three books are really enjoyable. His character development is really top notch.
> Twins in HxH





mr. pek said:


> I'm re-reading the Malazan series and yeah I agree on that it is better then Asoif. Well, I prefer it at least. Warning: First Book in the Malazan series = SHIT.
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Pimp gon is PIMP



Lol. Descenting opinions, already! 

I think all the books are quite enjoyable and above average, but you have better (superb) and lesser ones (just plain good) as with all series. The first 3 weren't bad at all, in fact, memory of ice would rank one of the best in the series. That said, there are some superb chapters in all of them. Who can forget such memorable characters like Icarium, Karsa Orlong, Anomander, Quick Ben? Or scenes like the shemes are revealed of Tehol Beddict and his manservent, or of our fat friend 'The Ale', or where Onrack's meets Trull and their conversations while they walk the shore of a giant wall of a destroyed continent? Or the funny moments with 'the Ale', or with the High priest of Shadow? ;-)

I've bought and read all the books (and I'm not even native english), including the ones of Teslemont. He does a great job too; his first one was really good, but in another style than Erikson. His second was far more like Eriksons' in style and scope, but a wee bit less good (it felt a bit too much 'constructred', the way two armies first fight eachother, then suddenly turn and unite to face a third which was standing by all along...it just seems things went all to conveniently in some aspects, while not very consistent in others (man-jackal). Mind you, it was still a great book, but I fear Esslemont still has to become used to the 'grand scene' thing, which Erikson is a master in.

Still...I always thought a book/series of an author should always stop with his death; it always sucks when some one else (grandkid or whatever, like with Dune) tries to take over and continue. It SUCKS I tell you; they always manage to rape it. But...Esslemonts' style and pace is so close to Eriksons at times, they could actually pull it off to continue eachothers books successfully, if one or the other would suddenly die.

For the moment, I'm reading (the last of) the 3-novella thingy of Erikson of 'Bauchelain and Korbal Broach'. Good read also, but more 'humoristic' tinted then any of his other works, and a bit short. But enjoyable.



And to make this post suddenly HxH relevant...: ermm


HxH rulez!


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 14, 2009)

I was just thinking, I hope the ant arc becomes a TV series instead of an OVA. Being televised would bring in new fans and make HxH more popular, at the same time the release would be weekly, as opposed to OVA wherein the releases are equivalent to semi-monthly. And of course, Nippon Animation has to make Kazuhiro Furuhashi the director of the series.  I am willing to give-up Kaito's decapitated head, Killua doing the same on that ant (Romuto) and other cool/gory scenes for this. The (anticipated) superb animated portrayal of Gon's, Killua's, Novu's and of course, the King's character development will more than make up for the less violence. Not to mention the fights will have the same fluidity, brilliance and epicness as Hisoka vs Gon, Kuroro vs Zaoldyecks, etc. In fact, I think he also directed the fight between Kenshin and Saitou in episode 20 of RK, and which to this day is one of my favorite fights ever. 

Come on random Japanese TV station: get HxH (once again) and NA should let him be director. It's not yet too late.  You saw how popular the series is despite Togashi's countless bullshit. You can't go wrong with this.


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 14, 2009)

LoL. Long time no... oh forget it.

I can't seem to understand what has been happening in this thread lately. I do sure am missing A LOT. 

I am just here to check for some schedule of new release, but it seems that there isn't any. Well, please do continue what you're discussing. I'm afraid I won't be able to contribute any. 

Anyway, HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY GAIZ!!! 

Good Luck and God Bless~!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 14, 2009)

> Kenshin and Saitou in episode 20 of RK,



I think it was ep.30

it was animated by norio matsumoto,the same one who did gon vs hanzo
you know,the part where they were running after each other

@MasterBait
post here,spam here


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 14, 2009)

Comparing Togashi's and Miura's attendance, from what I know, they both produce about 42% of what they're supposed to. But since Togashi has been doing it longer, had huge absences (making a lot of people think the series was canceled), and the artwork's sub-par, I think he takes the cake. Though Berserk gets less chapters a year, it's because it's biweekly instead of weekly. The pay-off I guess is Miura never gives us sub-par art.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 14, 2009)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I'm an elitist myself ... and take it from me. You'll find it pretty hard to find fault in the first three books. The fourth one is shitty filler.
> The first books have everything, sex, twincest, death, plot
> 
> Did I give too much away
> ...



:amazed ASOIAF sounds awesome i might start it after i finish Hyperion 

Oh and HXH rulez


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 14, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> @MasterBait
> post here,spam here



that's not a bad idea. 

*spam post*


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 14, 2009)

Master Bait said:


> LoL. Long time no... oh forget it.
> 
> I can't seem to understand what has been happening in this thread lately. I do sure am missing A LOT.
> 
> ...



Hey there Masterbaiter - long time indeed. Even I don't know half of whats going on tbh 
Hope you are having fun irl 



berserkhawk z said:


> :amazed ASOIAF sounds awesome i might start it after i finish Hyperion
> 
> Oh and HXH rulez



Yeah, the first three books are really good. The fourth one is Meh and then you'll join us in waiting for the next installment 

I need mah HxH


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 14, 2009)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Hey there Masterbaiter - long time indeed. Even I don't know half of whats going on tbh
> Hope you are having fun irl



Yeah, I really am having fun irl. Although it's boring sometimes, but the goods make up for it. Heck that's probably why I'm missing what's new on the internets. And mangas seem to bore me right now. ahaha...

Well that might change when HxH comes back though. The only mangas I read right now are ---- w/ the exception of HxH (since it's on hiatus) ---- are One Piece, Yotsuba&!, xxxHolic, Naruto, and Bleach to be honest (boring shit, right?), although I only follow the latter two out of curiosity. 

And oh, a couple of shitty mangas a.k.a. Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles and My Balls. Really shitty mangas, I tell you.

edit: before I forget, where's Hisoka (user) btw?


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 14, 2009)

ytrewqyuiop said:


> Link removed
> Link removed
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...



Gee, I would give u reps for that but I can't seem to open them for some reason. 

Maybe it's a problem with my connection's signal though, since we're having quite a storm right now.

edit: oh, nevermind. it's working now.


----------



## ytrewqyuiop (Feb 14, 2009)

I did it, but putting the links every time is sooo boring!
Can`t I put it like I put these ones :  :sad etc?


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 14, 2009)

ytrewqyuiop said:


>


Lol, makes me think about A Link to the Past.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 14, 2009)

phinx is doing what ?


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 14, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> phinx is doing what ?



Master Baiting.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 14, 2009)

.............


----------



## ytrewqyuiop (Feb 14, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 14, 2009)

Although if I think about it, I can say the same with Nobunaga. It seems as though he's trying to create some friction on his...


----------



## ytrewqyuiop (Feb 14, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 14, 2009)

@MB

lol,yeah 

@ytrew

thanks


----------



## ytrewqyuiop (Feb 14, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Crowe (Feb 14, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Lol. Descenting opinions, already!
> 
> I think all the books are quite enjoyable and above average, but you have better (superb) and lesser ones (just plain good) as with all series. The first 3 weren't bad at all, in fact, memory of ice would rank one of the best in the series. That said, there are some superb chapters in all of them. Who can forget such memorable characters like Icarium, Karsa Orlong, Anomander, Quick Ben? Or scenes like the shemes are revealed of Tehol Beddict and his manservent, or of our fat friend 'The Ale', or where Onrack's meets Trull and their conversations while they walk the shore of a giant wall of a destroyed continent? Or the funny moments with 'the Ale', or with the High priest of Shadow? ;-)
> 
> ...


Oh, don't get me wrong. I *love* Malazan series, no other series have gotten me as riled up and frustrated, Trulls death for one made me almost break my hand and same with Toe the younger's, but the first book is still not close to the standard of the rest of the books. The fact that it was, 8 years if i recall correctly, between the first book and the second is proof to me that Steven Erikson thought so as well and decided to research & improve before continuing writing.

Maan! Why did I continue reading about that teslemont part!? I haven't read those books. I kept thinking, don't read this dont read this but i read! and now I am spoiled!

You should try Glen Cook's series about the Black Company, which has been a big influence for Steven Erikson and you can see a LOT of similarities between these series. Steven Erikson basically takes Glen Cook's idea of his series and does it x3 times better and Glen Cook also admits it. It's not nearly Malazan level of epicness but it is still a good series, although it gets really bad with the latest books :x

I'll be reading the Korbal Broach and Bacuchelain adventures after I finish re-reading the series. Currently reading House of Chains and god I love Karsa & Torvald Nom xD


*Spoiler*: __ 





> ‘Be quiet. Listen. And answer, when you will, in a whisper. I have awakened now, twice, and you have observed—’
> 
> Torvald interjected in a soft murmur. ‘That your mind’s lost on the trail or something. Is that what I have observed? You babble meaningless words, sing childhood songs and the like. All right, fine. I’ll play along, on one condition.’
> 
> ...






Kuroro Lucifer rox!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 14, 2009)

> Kuroro Lucifer rox!



 



you forget something


----------



## Twirl (Feb 14, 2009)

Why did Gon change so drastically in the ant arc?! I mean he is easy going and then in the ant arc he is just a raging maniac over guy he met only once before.     

HxH must be the most random manga out of those that are successful... Togashi introduces new characters and themes and then just leaves them and goes on to something totally different. Honest opinion: if Togashi doesn't start addressing some of the major themes he created some time soon (after or during the ant arc), his manga will go from popular to shit; there really is a limit to how far he can stray from what he set up in the beginning.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 14, 2009)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Why did Gon change so drastically in the ant arc?! I mean he is easy going and then in the ant arc he is just a raging maniac over guy he met only once before



you mean the dude who saved his life twice



> HxH must be the most random manga out of those that are successful... Togashi introduces new characters and themes and then just leaves them and goes on to something totally different. Honest opinion: if Togashi doesn't start addressing some of the major themes he created some time soon (after or during the ant arc), his manga will go from popular to shit; there really is a limit to how far he can stray from what he set up in the beginning



I will talk about myself
I'm a HxH fan and imo this arc is great and amazing,depending on its end it might surpass genei ryodan

plus for how many years have togashi been doing this arc ?
and after all the breaks ,volume sales are still one of the best


----------



## Twirl (Feb 14, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you mean the dude who saved his life twice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, he saved Killua as well and he isn't going balls out. I mean the change was too drastic; he went from free spirited Luffy (one piece) to moody Guts (berserk). 

Well the manga up to ant arc wasn't going in too odd of a direction so the breaks didn't put ppl off, but now it went from Gon becoming a hunter to find dad to... save humanity from super ants.

I think HxH is great (even with ant arc) so far, but I don't think there is anyone who can honestly say that they didn't find ant arc even a little peculiar... in a few short chapter it went from looking for new species to super ant's taking over the world.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 14, 2009)

I agree,at first it felt random




> Hey, he saved Killua as well and he isn't going balls out. I mean the change was too drastic; he went from free spirited Luffy (one piece) to moody Guts (berserk).



but even without that
I dont remember why I had the feeling that kite was someone special to gon ,from the first episode/chapter,I thought everyone felt that way
so for me it didnt feel too drastic in fact it felt so normal 

gon's character development has been always one of the high light of this arc  for me

but anyway togashi will address a major theme after this arc which is killua leaving gon


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 14, 2009)

Twirl said:


> Hey, he saved Killua as well and he isn't going balls out. I mean the change was too drastic; he went from free spirited Luffy (one piece) to moody Guts (berserk).
> 
> .



Nothing wrong with being more like Guts it just makes Gon more awesome


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 15, 2009)

Haha holy shit you guys, check out my profile, i got some insane fuckin OP-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) there spamming shit up 
I said OP was overrated in a thread and now Oda sent his hitmen after me lolz

If i actually ever used that message thing in there i might get annoyed, but now im just laughing my ass off :rofl

**Edit**


----------



## Twirl (Feb 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> but anyway togashi will address a major theme after this arc which is killua leaving gon




It's themes like this that make me keep reading HxH, totally psyched to see how that develops. I am just hoping it won't be like Naruto, where this becomes the focal event of the manga and the deuteragonist is switched.


----------



## krizma (Feb 15, 2009)

Just made a new signature full of epicness


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 15, 2009)

@Twirl
Your sig is too big, has anyone told you that? 

Anyway, last year, we received the first rumours of the return on a Tuesday and a Wednesday. So starting this week, I'll be extra alert during these two days for any news. It should come anytime now.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 15, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> It should come anytime now.


You do realize that Togashi gets a hard on by crushing the hopes of his fanboys?

and yeah Twirl, resize you sig, too fuckin big.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 15, 2009)

D.gray man is back on 9 march 

@Klown


watch out from certain HxH tard  

@Krizma
yup,badass sig


----------



## Twirl (Feb 15, 2009)

Togashi sure isn't shy about killing off characters... probably made too many and decided to kill them off so he wouldn't have to think of a way to deal with them.

And what is up with the ant king... he looks like cell (DBZ) with a mushroom cap on his head... I think Togashi is getting lazy.


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 15, 2009)

^Lol I love how your sig went from huge to tiny


----------



## Twirl (Feb 15, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> ^Lol I love how your sig went from huge to tiny



Too lazy to resize


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> but anyway togashi will address a major theme after this arc which is killua leaving gon



It's this that I'm very excited about. I love everything that involves Killua --- me being a Killua fanboy and all --- be it bad or good. Although I do agree with Twirl about it not turning as the series' focal event *coughsasukecough*. I do love Killua, but I don't like him turning to be the "main" character. His status in HxH is more than enough (but I do like him to level up).



KLoWn said:


> Haha holy shit you guys, check out my profile, i got some insane fuckin OP-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) there spamming shit up
> I said OP was overrated in a thread and now Oda sent his hitmen after me lolz
> 
> If i actually ever used that message thing in there i might get annoyed, but now im just laughing my ass off :rofl
> ...



Where in hell did you encounter that user? I mean, at what thread? 

Seriously though, it's fans like that that makes me ashamed to be an OP fan.  That's probably the reason why I like the HxH fandom more since most of us aren't 'that' impulsive (well, at least I'm not and as far as I know, most of us here aren't too ).

LoL. Poor you. :lol
It's best for you to just ignore him. He'll get over it eventually.



chikkychappy said:


> @Twirl
> Your sig is too big, has anyone told you that?
> 
> Anyway, last year, we received the first rumours of the return on a Tuesday and a Wednesday. So starting this week, I'll be extra alert during these two days for any news. It should come anytime now.



Is this confirmed? Oh wait, it's only a rumor. I don't want to have my hopes up or --- knowing Togashi, --- I'll be crushed.


----------



## Twirl (Feb 15, 2009)

Master Bait said:


> It's this that I'm very excited about. I love everything that involves Killua --- me being a Killua fanboy and all --- be it bad or good. Although I do agree with Twirl about it not turning as the series' focal event *coughsasukecough*. I do love Killua, but I don't like him turning to be the "main" character. His status in HxH is more than enough (but I do like him to level up).



Looking at the Cell ripoff (ant king), I think he just might ripoff the whole 'get Sasuke back' idea and make it one of the main goals in the manga (like Naruto).

Actually if Killua turns into Sasuke he will be playing a far lesser role/status... now he is a deuteragonist (second most important character), but he will become a character that hardly appears in the manga (like Sasuke).


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> @Klown
> watch out from certain HxH tard


w00t? Only dissed Togashi, not the fans 


Twirl said:


> Togashi sure isn't shy about killing off characters... probably made too many and decided to kill them off so he wouldn't have to think of a way to deal with them.


Has he killed off anyone significant other than Kaito (excluding the bad guys)


Master Bait said:


> Where in hell did you encounter that user? I mean, at what thread?
> 
> Seriously though, it's fans like that that makes me ashamed to be an OP fan.  That's probably the reason why I like the HxH fandom more since most of us aren't 'that' impulsive (well, at least I'm not and as far as I know, most of us here aren't too ).
> 
> ...


Meet him in the "One Piece is probably the best manga I've read"-thread, and the mods banned his ass so he won't be bothering anyone anymore lol.


*@Eldritch Gall*
What was your previous username?


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 15, 2009)

Kancent        .


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 15, 2009)

Twirl said:


> Looking at the Cell ripoff (ant king), I think he just might ripoff the whole 'get Sasuke back' idea and make it one of the main goals in the manga (like Naruto).



Well character rip-offs are different compared to story rip-offs. I don't think  Togashi has rip-offed other mangaka's story ideas (at least, none that I know of). It's not that bad to hope, isn't it? Well, I hope it won't end up like that.



KLoWn said:


> Meet him in the "One Piece is probably the best manga I've read"-thread, and the mods banned his ass so he won't be bothering anyone anymore lol.



Oh.... so I see those kinds of threads aren't dead yet (unfortunately). Those type of threads need to stop, seriously. It's sad and ridiculous at the same time.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2009)

MasterBait was here, man how have you been? Its been ages since you came here unless im mistaken?

Lol honestly 12 year old silly fanboys really are a stain on this planet, and we all knw Naruto>Op right?



> Oh.... so I see those kinds of threads aren't dead yet (unfortunately). Those type of threads need to stop, seriously. It's sad and ridiculous at the same time.



Theres been an increase in those threads recently for some reason, the mods tend to let the threads get out of control before stopping them.


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 15, 2009)

Master Bait said:


> Well character rip-offs are different compared to story rip-offs. I don't think  Togashi has rip-offed other mangaka's story ideas (at least, none that I know of). It's not that bad to hope, isn't it? Well, I hope it won't end up like that.



YYH had a lot of similar stuff to DB. That's all I can think of :


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 15, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Kancent.


Ah ofc 
I knew you were someone from this thread but i just couldn't remember who was missing.


Master Bait said:


> Oh.... so I see those kinds of threads aren't dead yet (unfortunately). Those type of threads need to stop, seriously. It's sad and ridiculous at the same time.


Those threads will never die, they're like roaches.


Ennoea said:


> Lol honestly 12 year old silly fanboys really are a stain on this planet, and we all knw *Naruto>Op* right?


Say that in the wrong thread and we'd have a 40 pages long war on our hands


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 15, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> MasterBait was here, man how have you been? Its been ages since you came here unless im mistaken?



Oh hey~ I'm fine fortunately. And yeah, it has been months (I forgot) I think. 

Life has been busy by then. Hope you have a happy life too.



> Lol honestly 12 year old silly fanboys really are a stain on this planet, and we all knw *Naruto>Op* right?



You do know this will trigger something right? 



> Theres been an increase in those threads recently for some reason, the mods tend to let the threads get out of control before stopping them.



Oh geez. Those threads should be banned. 



Eldritch Gall said:


> YYH had a lot of similar stuff to DB. That's all I can think of :



Oh... I don't know since it's been MORE THAN A DECADE since I last read those two. I don't quite remember. ehehe...



> Those threads will never die, they're like roaches.



Well yeah. It's silly of me to actually hope those gross threads will end. But at least, sane users should avoid responding to them or it'll only make the thread multiply.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 15, 2009)

> Lol honestly 12 year old silly fanboys really are a stain on this planet, and we all knw Naruto>Op right



*goes to tell his optards friends*

you r a dead meat now,Ennoea


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> *goes to tell his optards friends*
> 
> you r a dead meat now,Ennoea





DOOOOONNNN'TTTTTTTTT!!!! OR THIS THREAD WILL BE TRAAAASSSHHHEEEDDD!!!


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 15, 2009)

I dare anyone to have that as their custom title for a week, see how many neg reps you get


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 15, 2009)

Ennoea should be raped 

I will take him down before he takes me


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 15, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> I dare anyone to have that as their custom title for a week, see how many neg reps you get



I don't really care much about my reputation, but still.... that's scary.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 15, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> I dare anyone to have that as their custom title for a week, see how many neg reps you get


I almost feel like doing that just to piss people off


----------



## Danchou (Feb 15, 2009)

Damn, I hoped HxH would return together with DGM.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 15, 2009)

the week after will be HxH return 

HxH will be here in march


----------



## Twirl (Feb 15, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Has he killed off anyone significant other than Kaito (excluding the bad guys)



Actually Kaito is hardly a significant character (to this point). The theme of saving Kaito is one of the focal ones in this arc, but otherwise he is a character that is not very developed he is just there for the theme so far.

Pokkle got killed, Togashi developed him slightly during the Hunter exam and then just killed him off instantaneously in the ant arc. He killed a ton of characters that he started developing and then just killed of: Borodo, Gozu, Geretta... but I think this is just his style... most mengeka either develop the characters more and then kill then for dramatic effect (ex. Asuma Sarutobi - Naruto) or don't develop them at all.

Plus, Togashi is very notorious in developing characters (Krapica, Hisoka, Leorio...) and just forgetting about them during the ant arc.     




Master Bait said:


> Well character rip-offs are different compared to story rip-offs. I don't think  Togashi has rip-offed other mangaka's story ideas (at least, none that I know of). It's not that bad to hope, isn't it? Well, I hope it won't end up like that.



I am suspecting that Togashi might ripoff Naruto because I get the feeling that he is getting lazy or tired of HxH since the ant arc is getting a bit unimaginative (ex. ant king looking like cell and the other ant are just animals walking of 2 legs) plus the fact that he spent sooooooooooo much of the ant arc on the drawing the battle without furthering the story.


----------



## Danchou (Feb 15, 2009)

I really hope so, but I don't think it'll happen. I mean, we would have heard something by now. But we have not even had rumours.

Well back to some Claymore. :/


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 15, 2009)

Twirl

read the ant arc again



> is getting a bit unimaginative



IT's the other way
togashi is lazy but he is never lazy on what he writes
and I'm tired from writing how much genius work togashi has put in this arc 

maybe you are a new HxH reader from the way you r talking about togashi


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 15, 2009)

Twirl said:


> Plus, Togashi is very notorious in developing characters (Krapica, Hisoka, Leorio...) and just forgetting about them during the ant arc.



LoL. This is true. And to think Hisoka is such a great character, he don't deserve to be left behind (but he'll never be forgotten).

I miss Hisoka! 


> I am suspecting that Togashi might ripoff Naruto because I get the feeling that he is getting lazy or tired of HxH since the ant arc is getting a bit unimaginative (ex. ant king looking like cell and the other ant are just animals walking of 2 legs) plus the fact that he spent sooooooooooo much of the ant arc on the drawing the battle without furthering the story.



Well he is lazy or he's just busy banging his wife, no doubt.

But still, if he's planning to follow Naruto's footsteps then I hope (AND I MEAN I HOPE) it won't end up totally like Naruto. Hell I hope he can make it more interesting.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 15, 2009)

> Togashi might ripoff Naruto



what's happening 

dont worry that isnt gonna happen,knowing togashi

what's your favourite manga twirl ?


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 15, 2009)

Twirl said:


> Actually Kaito is hardly a significant character (to this point). The theme of saving Kaito is one of the focal ones in this arc, but otherwise he is a character that is not very developed he is just there for the theme so far.
> 
> Pokkle got killed, Togashi developed him slightly during the Hunter exam and then just killed him off instantaneously in the ant arc. He killed a ton of characters that he started developing and then just killed of: Borodo, Gozu, Geretta... but I think this is just his style... most mengeka either develop the characters more and then kill then for dramatic effect (ex. Asuma Sarutobi - Naruto) or don't develop them at all.


I meant out of the ones killed Kaito was probably the only one i gave a shit about, the ones during the hunter-exam really don't matter.



Master Bait said:


> But still, if he's planning to follow Naruto's footsteps then I hope (AND I MEAN I HOPE) it won't end up totally like Naruto. Hell I hope he can make it more interesting.


Naruto > HxH Hohoho :ho



hgfdsahjkl said:


> dont worry that isnt gonna happen,knowing togashi


Nobody knows the fuck he's gonna come up with next, i seriously doubt anyone predicted this manga was gonna have lobster-ants and Cell in it after GI ended.


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what's your favourite manga twirl ?



LoL. Although I was not asked, I'll still say my side. 

My favorite manga is not your typical manga. You might find me weird for liking this manga or you might even laugh at me too. It's called "Yotsuba&!". 

------

---------

Yeah, you can laugh at me now.



KLoWn said:


> Naruto > HxH Hohoho :ho



Hisoka > Naruto Hohoho :ho


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 15, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> You do realize that Togashi gets a hard on by crushing the hopes of his fanboys?



I trust Togashi.  I firmly believe that he does not go out of his way to deliberately piss his fans off. 

He does not care about them, period.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 15, 2009)

Master Bait said:


> Hisoka > Naruto Hohoho :ho


Raikage > Hisoka ooooohhhh :ho


chikkychappy said:


> I trust Togashi.  I firmly believe that he does not go out of his way to deliberately piss his fans off.
> 
> He does not care about them, period.


That works too.


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 15, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Raikage > Hisoka ooooohhhh :ho



Liar!!! 

Hisoka is God! Hisoka > everything 

Neway, off to sleep. 

lol, that's a nice one.


----------



## Twirl (Feb 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Twirl
> 
> read the ant arc again
> 
> ...



I am not new to HxH and I am not trying to put down the manga. I am just giving my views for the purposes of discussion.

*Togashi isn't really bothering to develop the story in the ant arc, he is being lazy and pulling things out of his ass: *

Before the focus was on character development and developing the story; now the focus is on a fight: A strong enemy comes around, we lose, we get stronger, we win: rinse and repeat... 

Before the fights weren't the focus of the manga, thus the story progressed relatively fast. In the ant arc, Togashi is spending most of the time on events that are not progressing any of the main themes from before nor developing any of the important characters from before, it is mostly irrelevant events/characters to fill up the time before the 'boss fight'. 

Notice I said 'mostly' obviously Gon and Killua are being developed but other then that there is not that much connection to the themes from before (ex. Krapica's revenge, Kororo x Hisoka, the mystery behind Gon's father, who is Hisoka and what are his motives, Hisoka x Gon and how their relation develops...) The only theme I can think of that was addressed in the ant arc is Killua leaving Gon, but it was addressed by mere foreshadowing without anything actually happening.

In my opinion the ant arc is a filler arc, it doesn't really fit in or further the story. I mean he pulled those ants out of nowhere, in a few pages it went from finding Jin, to save the world from ants. There was no worthy explanation or logic behind the ants: they just appeared (never happened before... they just appeared NOW! and are taking over the world!). And how the hell did they become so super-powerful, this whole 'becoming the most powerful creature in the world' should have a better explanation, whereas it is now, they just simply appeared and BAM! super-powerful. So much for being a hunter... before: only few people are able to become hunters, learning to use Nen is very exclusive. Now: everyone is using Nen and hunters suck... how did that happen. *The ant arc really lacks logic and connection to the story that he created before.* On its own the ant arc is good, just in the greater scheme of things it doesn't fit in too well. 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> what's happening
> 
> dont worry that isnt gonna happen,knowing togashi
> 
> what's your favourite manga twirl ?



I don't have a favorite, I just have things I like about a manga and things I do not. Nothing is perfect. So far I like HxH the most due to its originality and really a lot of great themes and characters.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree it came from no where
but IMO it is a great arc as i said before depending on the end it might surpass YS arc

there are alot of genius work in this arc 
for me HxH is an advensurse,I dont care if it's not connected to the same stuff,it makes me feel HxH is a lrg world 

not everything should be about kurapica,genei ryodan ,etc

I will quote myself from next gear about why I think this arc has alot of genius work



> but ant arc had some strong points as
> 1-king character development
> 2-king cutting his arm to cutting his arm to apologize for poor weak blind worthless girl,seriously where else you can see a villian doing that
> 3-a completely different type of battles that depends on wits and experience
> ...



IMO togashi is writing one of the greatest arcs,I dont care that it came from no where
but what's important he is still doing an amazing work,he is never lazy on what he writes



> Togashi isn't really bothering to develop the story in the ant arc, he is being lazy and pulling things out of his ass



I completely disagree about being lazy
but he is concentrating on the character development here

as for the story for me HxH is an advensure,
the other stuff can wait for later


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 15, 2009)

> Raikage > Hisoka ooooohhhh



I told you to watch out from a certain HxH tard 

hisoka>Raikage


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 15, 2009)

I really hope HXH comes back in March it would be like an awesome Birthday gift from Togashi


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 15, 2009)

Twirl said:


> Notice I said 'mostly' obviously Gon and Killua are being developed but other then that there is not that much connection to the themes from before (ex. Krapica's revenge, Kororo x Hisoka, the mystery behind Gon's father, who is Hisoka and what are his motives, *Hisoka x Gon* and how their relation develops...) The only theme I can think of that was addressed in the ant arc is Killua leaving Gon, but it was addressed by mere foreshadowing without anything actually happening



That came out awkwardly


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 15, 2009)

Hohoho, a lot of people are bashing the ant arc now. What are you going to do, tards? :ho



adam5aby said:


> 1st off, who the hell censors the hunter hunter manga



Shueisha. 



> overall
> im still pretty addicted to catching up *(need 30 more chapters)*



So you're only starting with the invasion? Ah, you're bound to change your mind about this arc then, I think. Shame, you had a good ant-arc-hating potential.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 16, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Hohoho, a lot of people are bashing the ant arc now. What are you going to do, tards? :ho


Indeed, this is gonna be amusing~


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 16, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Hohoho, a lot of people are bashing the ant arc now. What are you going to do, tards? :ho



I wish I was a tard. :ho

But if I were, then naturally I'd only be silent though since I would be a "passive tard".

*waits for something interesting* :ho


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 16, 2009)

Dis fo all ya'll h8ers on dis ant arc yall


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 16, 2009)

Eldritch is my man
yeah



no true HxH fans 



> 1.violence: omg this is some of the most outrageously violent stuff i've ever seen in a comic. it's way too over the top. doesn't match with the level of violence in previous arcs. and is just so unnecessary. guts, eyeballs, brains, gross.
> 
> 2.characters: there are way too many chimera ants, and new ones keep popping out of nowhere. the octopus? these other bastards that killua and gon keep running into to complete their objective. wtf, man. just let the main stuff go on. there is already a BUTT LOAD of characters that we know nothing about (hisoka, kuroro, leorio, kurapica, illumi, ging) do we really need more at this point?
> 
> 3.the story: this arc is built up to be the biggest battle of all time. how the hell is the manga going to go back to any other normal story between the older characters (e.g. hisoka) when this is about the end of the world as we know it. this is like the final climax of most mangas...except for some reason, none of the main characters (gon, killua, hisoka) are going to have much influence in deciding the conclusion. wtf?



all of those are nothing wrong with the arc itself

the 3rd point I thought about it before,but HxH depends on its story not how big a certain fight is



as for the violence ,it is important imo it adds to the ants and show them as monsters

the point you told are not really something bad about this arc
we have to wait and see what togashi will do after that arc

plus you still didnt read the best of this arc


----------



## krizma (Feb 16, 2009)

Back when the ant arc started, togashi could have easily added an explanation as to why the ants appeared. The fact that he didn't makes me thinking that he intends to reveal it at the end of the arc. Who knows, they could have a possible connection with Gin...? 
After all, Gon almost found Gin at the time the ants appeared. Do you really think togashi ran out of ideas back then? If so, he would have rather made Gon find Gin and end the manga. I really think he has it all planned out from the beginning.


----------



## perman07 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, why do you think there has to be a deeper reason then what we've heard? The Chimera ants queen was able to adapt her children based on what she ate. When they moved up the evolutionary ladder and began eating humans they became stronger themselves.

This is just how their species happens to work.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 16, 2009)

> Back when the ant arc started, togashi could have easily added an explanation as to why the ants appeared. The fact that he didn't makes me thinking that he intends to reveal it at the end of the arc. Who knows, they could have a possible connection with Gin...?



Within the arc itself, the explanation we have is already sufficient since we know the wheres, hows, the whys, the whats, etc. The only thing possibly missing is how this relates to the bigger story, and even in this we have a temporary answer: it is nothing but a huge, unfortunate accident for Gon and the rest of the Hunter world. 

So I don't feel that there _has_ to be a deeper explanation. What we have is enough, and anything more is simply a delightful bonus.



> After all, Gon almost found Gin at the time the ants appeared. Do you really think togashi ran out of ideas back then? If so, he would have rather made Gon find Gin and end the manga. I really think he has it all planned out from the beginning.



So Togashi should have chosen to do something as permanent and irreversible as ending the manga, to deal with something as temporary as a writer's block?


----------



## Twirl (Feb 16, 2009)

krizma said:


> Back when the ant arc started, togashi could have easily added an explanation as to why the ants appeared. The fact that he didn't makes me thinking that he intends to reveal it at the end of the arc. Who knows, they could have a possible connection with Gin...?
> 
> After all, Gon almost found Gin at the time the ants appeared. Do you really think togashi ran out of ideas back then? If so, he would have rather made Gon find Gin and end the manga. I really think he has it all planned out from the beginning.



Whether he didn't add an explanation so he could make the connection later or just plain negligence will be revealed as the manga progresses. 

But the comment about ending the manga just because of a writers block is very naive... don't forget that to us it is entertainment, to him it's his livelihood: no manga no money... and this is his cash cow.   



perman07 said:


> Well, why do you think there has to be a deeper reason then what we've heard? The Chimera ants queen was able to adapt her children based on what she ate. When they moved up the evolutionary ladder and began eating humans they became stronger themselves.
> 
> This is just how their species happens to work.



A writers (in this case mangeka's) main job is to suspend reality... that basic explanation didn't do it very well... he spent more time just showing what everyone was doing before the battle started then creating a background for the main plot of this arc... 

Even if they did '[move] up the evolutionary ladder and began eating humans they became stronger themselves' that doesn't explain why all of a sudden they are the strongest. Did you notice how out of nowhere now the hunters all suck and everyone is a nen user now...



chikkychappy said:


> Within the arc itself, the explanation we have is already sufficient since we know the wheres, hows, the whys, the whats, etc. The only thing possibly missing is how this relates to the bigger story, and even in this we have a temporary answer: it is nothing but a huge, unfortunate accident for Gon and the rest of the Hunter world.
> 
> So I don't feel that there _has_ to be a deeper explanation. What we have is enough, and anything more is simply a delightful bonus.



Just like I said above "A writers (in this case mangeka's) main job is to suspend reality" a bare bone explaining is not very effective for that goal.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 16, 2009)

> I do disagree with you on what you said about adam5aby's 3rd point: HxH depended on its story, before this arc... the arc itself is revolving around this final battle. This is the biggest battle so far, and I have no idea how the hell Togashi is going to transition back to the story before this arc



I mean after this arc



> (if he can successfully do this I will indeed think this guy is a manga genius)...



he is a manga genius



> I must disagree with you about not being a true fan of this manga. If that were the case, I would have just used the the pages of the manga to wipe my ass when I ran out of toilet paper while I was reading it on a john, and that would have been the end of that. So the fact that I am writing constructive criticism for it, is the true proof of being a fan



I wasnt serious 



> That is one of the main reason I will be looking forward to the chapters to come. I want to know how Togashi will deal with the plot holes, and who knows, maybe he is as brilliant as you say and he will be able to bring it together (if he does he might just be the best mengeka of all time).




the whole HxH proves he is capable and brilliant
I have been a togashi fan for long time and I know what he is capable of

but I think you arent that amazed by HXH 
which is nothing wrong,people differ in their opinions 
(i know sure you like it  )

what plot holes ? may be there are some minor stuff but i cant think of them right now



> I am not saying that there is anything wrong with the arc on it's own...



good 
that's what is important for me

since you said he is getting lazy,he cant be lazy when he is writing something good (great for me at least)
and you said  he might ripp off naruto
which made me believe you are new to HxH and togashi




> just that it doesn't fit into the story



I mean it isnt releated to the stuff we saw before
but for me HxH is an advensure where I can see many different stuff
if the next arc introduced a whole new plot I wont mind it

that's the difference between us 

but still this arc add to the characters more depth and experience
*it still is releated to HxH*

plus it showing us how top hunters as netero ,moru work


----------



## perman07 (Feb 16, 2009)

Twirl said:


> *A writers (in this case mangeka's) main job is to suspend reality*... that basic explanation didn't do it very well... he spent more time just showing what everyone was doing before the battle started then creating a background for the main plot of this arc...
> 
> Even if they did '[move] up the evolutionary ladder and began eating humans they became stronger themselves' that doesn't explain why all of a sudden they are the strongest. Did you notice how out of nowhere now the hunters all suck and everyone is a nen user now...


It is? I thought their job was to write something someone wants to read. Just because you want that doesn't mean that the rest of us want it.

I actually like the fact that there doesn't seem to be any motive or reason behind why they were there. Reality often is that way, and I think it's kind of weird how stories have their harmonic structure when they're trying to simulate the chaos of RL.

As to why they are the strongest? It is the same reason why Cell in Dragon ball was so powerful, each ant is the product of energy from lots of people. That the Ant King is depicted like Cell is no accident, they are the results of similar processes of drawing the best out of heaps of people. This is the same reasoning as why Nightmare Luffy > Moria -> Lots of fodder in one person > One strong warrior


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Feb 16, 2009)

Hunter X Hunter is my favorite anime. It's too bad the manga always goes on hiatus. I hope they make another OVA!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2009)

Great just when I don't have any time theres discussion here, sucks


----------



## krizma (Feb 16, 2009)

Twirl said:


> But the comment about ending the manga just because of a writers block is very naive... don't forget that to us it is entertainment, to him it's his livelihood: no manga no money... and this is his cash cow.



If he had a temporary writers block, he'd go on hiatus. He has been on hiatus frequently ever since he started the manga after all. But if he really doesn't know how to keep the manga up, he would just end it, because he doesn't need money since he is married to the creator of fucking sailor moon.

And we don't know where the ants came from so I'll be disappointed if he's not gonna reveal it at the end of this arc.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 16, 2009)

krizma said:


> But if he really doesn't know how to keep the manga up, he would just end it


It's gonna happen, just wait for it.


----------



## Twirl (Feb 16, 2009)

perman07 said:


> It is? I thought their job was to write something someone wants to read. Just because you want that doesn't mean that the rest of us want it.



That's like saying the job of a baker isn't to make good tasting food, but food that people want to eat. Sorry to say this, but you should really brush up on your understanding of literature before you make comments like this. The fact that the most important job of a fiction writer in his/her writings is to suspend reality (so you can see the work in the way the author intended), is not something 'I want', it's a prominent aesthetic theory that Samuel Taylor Coleridge came up with. This theory doesn't only relate to fiction but to art in general; it's called suspension of disbelief.



perman07 said:


> I actually like the fact that there doesn't seem to be any motive or reason behind why they were there. Reality often is that way, and I think it's kind of weird how stories have their harmonic structure when they're trying to simulate the chaos of RL.



Fiction is not reality, and it does not simulate reality; at best you can say it's inspired by reality. If you want to know why read Northrop Frye. 



perman07 said:


> As to why they are the strongest? It is the same reason why Cell in Dragon ball was so powerful, each ant is the product of energy from lots of people. That the Ant King is depicted like Cell is no accident, they are the results of similar processes of drawing the best out of heaps of people. This is the same reasoning as why Nightmare Luffy > Moria -> Lots of fodder in one person > One strong warrior



I was talking about how poor the plot was set up for this arc and that Togashi isn't following the conventions he created in the earlier part of the manga... 

For example, in the beginning of the manga Togashi created the hierarchy of power where hunters were at the top, he also defined the value of Nen users (basically saying that it was very difficult to master) <- This would be a convention he created... in the ant arc he broke it! Now, I am not saying you cannot break conventions you create in you writing, but the rule is that you have to provide a logical explanation, otherwise it is considered a plot hole (it weakens the flow of the story).  

What you wrote is merely your opinion and some facts you made up: Ant king is not an allusion to Cell (they are totally different characters other then the look), each ant is not the product of energy from lots of people, the story doesn't explicitly state such a thing, but on the contrary it hints that each ant is product of one human at best (since some ants have memories from when they were human; from the recollections mentioned in the story they are memories of one individual (which as also a mystery as to why they have memories, since they were chopped into balls of meat and fed to the queen... yet another plot hole)).


-------------------------------------------------------------------











krizma said:


> If he had a temporary writers block, he'd go on hiatus. He has been on hiatus frequently ever since he started the manga after all. But if he really doesn't know how to keep the manga up, he would just end it, because he doesn't need money since he is married to the creator of fucking sailor moon.
> 
> And we don't know where the ants came from so I'll be disappointed if he's not gonna reveal it at the end of this arc.




I am sure that she is just revving to support his lazy ass.

Hey, I'll be disappointed too if he doesn't close some major plot holes that he created in this arc.




hgfdsahjkl said:


> > just that it doesn't fit into the story
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I should rephrase that: it weakens the flow of the story. It is true that it's still HxH (although lacking connection to the story preceding the ant arc (he still has a chance to change that fact and I hope he does)).

I totally respect the fact that you really enjoy elements of the manga, and that the story as a whole might not be playing as much a role in your enjoyment of it. I totally agree with you that there are brilliant elements in HxH, and that really is one of the reasons I have kept reading through the ant arc (that and plus the great characters, clever plot twists, original and engaging themes...). Ultimately my opinion isn't much different from yours, this is mostly for the sake of discussion (wouldn't be much of a discussion if we didn't look into weaker elements of the manga).


----------



## NeBy (Feb 16, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> MasterBait was here, man how have you been? Its been ages since you came here unless im mistaken?
> 
> Lol honestly *12 year old* silly fan*boys* really are a stain on this planet, and we all knw Naruto>Op right?



Hisoka wouldn't mind!!  Not even if they stained now and then, here and there! 

There is a ten-year looking 13-year old in the UK that tried it with some measure of success (depending on how you measure success), I believe. Though he doesn't quite know what 'financial' means - something Killua and Gon has a better grip on, being ex-millionaires, I guess.




Twirl said:


> Whether he didn't add an explanation so he could make the connection later or just plain negligence will be revealed as the manga progresses.
> 
> But the comment about ending the manga just because of a writers block is very naive... don't forget that to us it is entertainment, to him it's his livelihood: no manga no money... and this is his cash cow.
> 
> ...




Ooohs...where did you come from, twirl? Such eloquence! Such logic! Such lovely little Walls of Text! It's like looking at my own posts - well, my summary drafts before I edit, re-edit and post them, anyway.  




perman07 said:


> It is? I thought their job was to write something someone wants to read. Just because you want that doesn't mean that the rest of us want it.



I can't completely agree. Sure, it depends a bit on what kind of literature you're talking about, but certainly in the case of Fantasy, suspension of reality is the major tenet of such works.



Twirl said:


> That's like saying the job of a baker isn't to make good tasting food, but food that people want to eat. Sorry to say this, but you should really brush up on your understanding of literature before you make comments like this. The fact that the most important job of a fiction writer is to suspend reality, is not something 'I want', it's a prominent aesthetic theory that Samuel Taylor Coleridge came up with. This theory doesn't only relate to fiction but to art in general; it's called suspension of disbelief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well put - and delightfully cocky, just like myself other people on this forum, however (bold):

To more or lesser degree, it should be added. Most SF and fantasy have *some* 'simulation' to reality, otherwise, it wouldn't be recognisable at all by the readers; empathic involvement needs some points of reference, after all, and those can only be found in reality. Particularly to HxH; Togashi made it extra appealing to have a high degree of reality in it, at the structural level. (thus, not counting weird characters or the existence of nen or such). But the basis of his 'HxH universe' has a strong coherency and logic in it. It's diminishing in the ant-arc, true, but still...it's not been completely borked yet.

About the rest; though I understand where you're coming from, I can't totally agree he really broke his own convention, as yet. During the ant arc, he specifically mentioned the strange capabilities of the ants (gastrogenesis, or what was it called, again). It is made apparent, that ants *are not* humans, and have abilities no human can have (like eating something and having mixed-gene offspring, with partial memories still intact). Clearly, the fact they conquer nen so fast, is also *specific* to the ants. Thus, the rules he set for nen-hunters (all being human-ish) does not necessarily hold true for ants, and in fact, doesn't. I would say, he already gave his explanation for their rapid mastering of nen-use, namely that they are a special kind of half-human, half-animal ant-breed, which have specifications that surpass the abilities of humans. I guess it's like, while humans have to spend considerable time *learning* (the use of) nen, ants - due to their partially animal nature - can use it instinctively once it has awaken, and thus, are much faster in mastering it.

At least, that's how I interpreted it, and I think it's the most logical assumption.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 16, 2009)

yup as Neby said

the ants are superior to humans

also I think there will be more explanation to the apperance of the ants
cuz why is this the first time for such a thing to happen in the history of HxHverse,there must be a reason



> which as also a mystery as to why they have memories, since they were chopped into balls of meat and fed to the queen... yet another plot hole



some keep memories,some not
I think its random

but to tell the truth I dont remember the reproducing parts
anyone remember what chapters ?



> I totally respect the fact that you really enjoy elements of the manga, and that the story as a whole might not be playing as much a role in your enjoyment of it. I totally agree with you that there are brilliant elements in HxH, and that really is one of the reasons I have kept reading through the ant arc (that and plus the great characters, clever plot twists, original and engaging themes...). Ultimately my opinion isn't much different from yours, this is mostly for the sake of discussion (wouldn't be much of a discussion if we didn't look into weaker elements of the manga).



yeah sure,I respect your opinion too 
it's just your first few posts as togashi going lazy and that he will ripp off naruto
that give me the wrong impression







> It's gonna happen, just wait for it.



fuck off Klown

go to your naruto  (which I like too )

go to your berserk


----------



## NeBy (Feb 16, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> *yup as Neby said*



If only you realised that Grand Truth everytime I say something...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 16, 2009)

when you are on my side,you r a great help
when you r on the other side,you r an easy prey


----------



## NeBy (Feb 16, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> when you are on my side,you r a great help
> when you r on the other side,you r an easy prey



My only side is the side of logic! 

Thus, depending whether you're agreeing with me or not, you can easily deduce whether you're being logical or irrational.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 16, 2009)

but logic isnt on your side always 

I knew you were going to say that 

damn i feel as awesome as netero


----------



## Fran (Feb 16, 2009)

NeBy said:


> My only side is the side of logic!



But you have Hitsugaya from_ Bleach_ in your avatar :ho?



> damn i feel as awesome as netero



As awesome as Netero who's going to get his old scrawny ass tentacle raped?



> the ants are superior to humans



Vastly, vastly superior. The best nen users could possibly match the Squad Leaders, but the next tier, the Royal Guard, are all beyond any human, and The King is Pokkuro level.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 16, 2009)

peopla as zeno,silva ,kuroro ,netero and hisoka (probably) are stronger than the RG

while the king we have to wait a little to see

and how is soul eater you crazy ass,awesome isnt it ?
I'm still at ch.48


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 16, 2009)

Damn what's with all of this tl;dr



KLoWn said:


> It's gonna happen, just wait for it.







Mattaru said:


> But you have Hitsugaya from_ Bleach_ in your avatar :ho?



Yeah, I would say that's kind of sketchy


----------



## Fran (Feb 16, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> peopla as zeno,silva ,kuroro ,netero and hisoka (probably) are stronger than the RG
> 
> while the king we have to wait a little to see
> 
> ...



Oh gods, it's awesome. Some of the characters are really archetypal and mediocre at best, but...
MEDUSA

fucking makes up for EVERY DEFECT and EVERY FAULT this manga could possibly have. God I love that loli pek



> peopla as zeno,silva ,kuroro ,netero and hisoka (probably) are stronger than the RG



they have more fighting experience, but no way are they stronger, physically or in nen. 
Yuppi's power level was over 9000


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah but using nen is something else

but I think may be zeno or silva could beat yubi in one vs one
as for the other RG i think they really could beat them one on one

and wtf where is black star love or kid


----------



## Fran (Feb 16, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah but using nen is something else
> 
> but I think may be zeno or silva could beat yubi in one vs one
> as for the other RG i think they really could beat them one on one
> ...



Zaoldyeck tard 
I can't see Zeno or Silva defeating Yuppi. Yuppi would consume either alive, but they'd both hold out for a long time though. The only reason Knuckle and co. aren't dead now is because they played it strategically.

Black Star and Kid are terrible  Their weapons are cool though.
Terrible characters, with Black Star being the worse of the two.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 16, 2009)

what


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 16, 2009)

I think Kid is pretty cool, but that's from only watching 14 episodes

I dropped SE around there, lost my interest. It was like a cluster of both Naruto and Bleach


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 16, 2009)

Actual discussion that is not a Kuroro-Hisoka rehash. 



Twirl said:


> (which as also a mystery as to why they have memories, since they were chopped into balls of meat and fed to the queen... yet another plot hole))



Togashi is assuming that the brain is the mind, so eating the brain meant that the ants also inherit the mental states of the victim. That is also the reason why they learned to speak almost as soon as they were born.



> Even if they did '[move] up the evolutionary ladder and began eating humans they became stronger themselves' that doesn't explain why all of a sudden they are the strongest. Did you notice how out of nowhere now the hunters all suck and everyone is a nen user now...





> Just like I said above "A writers (in this case mangeka's) main job is to suspend reality" a bare bone explaining is not very effective for that goal.



I don't know about you, but I took the ants' strength at face value. What other explanation is needed? Togashi already gave us some scientific explanation and he did a good job of showing the difference between pre-nen and nen ants. Does he really have to account of ants' strengths down to the very the last calorie? But doing so is an overkill and is completely unnecessary. Genetics is NOT the point of this arc. It is merely a tool to establish the atmosphere of the new arc, and Togashi already gave sufficient attention to this. Now, it's one thing to be annoyed of this because it is different from the HxH you've known, but it is another to call Togashi's account lacking.

In short, there are some things we just need to accept to move the story forward to _where it matters_.

Anyway, I agree with you with the power level thing, that it does not relate to the main story, etc. In fact, everyone here does. It's just that some guys have decided to move on, or are not bothered because these weaknesses are far outweighed by the other merits of the ant arc.



			
				krizma said:
			
		

> But if he really doesn't know how to keep the manga up, he would just end it, because he doesn't need money since he is married to the creator of fucking sailor moon.



I'm sure Togashi still has a number of things in store for HxH, like Ryodan 2, Kuroro vs Hisoka, Leorio's progress, finding Ging, etc. But maybe something is required before all these can happen, like a stronger Gon and Killua to battle equally with the Ryodan or something.

So ending the manga is not as easy as you make it appear. It's possible that Togashi knows step 2,3,4,5,6 to the infinity, but he was simply at loss on how to proceed with step 1. So it's not that he didn't know how to keep the manga up _permanently_, but it's possible that he simply didn't know how to _transition_. Now, it will be very unwise to kill three possible stories just because he doesn't know what to do with one.

Anyhow, this is moot since he has been doing a good job of salvaging the ant arc. He is anything but tired of HxH.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 16, 2009)

I like what you r saying chikky 

I hope for an arc and a character  
that both of us change to tards for them


----------



## perman07 (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow, a bit of a discussion sparked here. I was planning on writing a long rebuttal to Twirl, but Chikkychappy probably communicated what I consider important better than I would have my self. On the other hand, I have to add some things:

We may have different opinions on what authors are supposed to do Twirl, however, I didn't state my definition because it was a succinct definition which summarized what they were supposed to do. On purpose I said something vague and broad since it would be presumptuous to say ALL literature conformed to something like 'Fiction is intended to suspend reality'. Different authors attempt different things and different readers want different things.

I suppose there is a lot of that in shonen, but 'Fiction is intended to suspend reality' is not actually a counter-argument to Togashi's choices of how to explain who the strongest are.

As an after note, I think it's incredibly arrogant of you to assume I don't know my literature just because I don't agree with your cliché-definition about what literature is supposed to be. I will admit I am not the biggest expert on literature, but at least I don't presume to have the ability to judge how much other people know about literature from empty definitions alone.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 17, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> fuck off Klown
> 
> go to your naruto  (which I like too )
> 
> go to your berserk





Eldritch Gall said:


>


Hey i don't want it to happen, im just being realistic


----------



## Twirl (Feb 17, 2009)

NeBy said:


> About the rest; though I understand where you're coming from, I can't totally agree he really broke his own convention, as yet. During the ant arc, he specifically mentioned the strange capabilities of the ants (gastrogenesis, ot what was it called, again). It is made apparent, that ants *are not* humans, and have abilities no human can have (like eating something and having mixed-gene offspring, with partial memories still intact). Clearly, the fact they conquer nen so fast, is also *specific* to the ants. Thus, the rules he set for nen-hunters (all being human-ish) does not necessarily hold true for ants, and in fact, doesn't. I would say, he already gave his explanation for their rapid mastering of nen-use, namely that they are a special kind of half-human, half-animal ant-breed, which have specifications that surpass the abilities of humans. I guess it's like, what humans have to spend considerable time *learning* nen, ants, due to their partially animal nature, can use it instinctively once it has awaken, and thus, are much faster in mastering it.
> 
> At least, that's how *I interpreted it*, and *I think it's the most logical assumption*.



I can see that you are very intelligent, so you understand perfectly well, (since you said it yourself) that _the author_, failed to explain: why the ants have all of a sudden moved to the top of the hierarchy of power, or why nen has become so common; forcing us to have to make assumptions and guesses, for the reasons behind these phenomenon.

If only the author included this explanation that you have given, in the manga, then these unsettling questions would have been answered. 

Perhaps the ant god had given them these power... maybe they ate feces in the forest while they were out hunting for humans... it's just too bad _the author_ didn't mention the how and why... but I sure hope it's the way you are assuming it to be. 





chikkychappy said:


> Togashi is assuming that the brain is the mind, so eating the brain meant that the ants also inherit the mental states of the victim. That is also the reason why they learned to speak almost as soon as they were born.



I like your assumption that 'Togashi is assuming that the brain is the mind...'. (I believe it would be very beneficial for Togashi to have you as his adviser, then perhaps he would have included this in his manga, and not force us to assume yet again.)

The only problem with this assumption is: how would the neurons remain intact, after the whole human was chopped into pieces and turned into meatballs? Not only that but they were also digested... quite a lot of assuming to do here...



*O, Togashi! Will you ever put these important points into the manga (at least those that are vital to the plot), or would you prefer we 'assume' the whole story for you. Maybe next volume, you just give us a 100 blank pages, and we'll 'assume' from there.*





hgfdsahjkl said:


> some keep memories,some not
> I think its random



Aaaalright! Lets assume! 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


hgfdsahjkl said:


> I don't know about you, but I took the ants' strength at face value. What other explanation is needed? Togashi already gave us some scientific explanation and he did a good job of showing the difference between pre-nen and nen ants. Does he really have to account of ants' strengths down to the very the last calorie? But doing so is an overkill and is completely unnecessary. Genetics is NOT the point of this arc. It is merely a tool to establish the atmosphere of the new arc, and Togashi already gave sufficient attention to this. Now, it's one thing to be annoyed of this because it is different from the HxH you've known, but it is another to call Togashi's account lacking.



So what you are saying is: Togashi gave you some fact like:



> -how these ants can absorb genetic traits from other species
> 
> -that ants *are not* humans, and have abilities no human can have (although we don't really know what those are, since they are hardly addressed in manga)




and from then on you assumed things like:



> hgfdsahjkl said:
> 
> 
> > the ants are superior to humans
> ...



What a great example of a fallacy. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------



hgfdsahjkl said:


> In short, there are some things we just need to accept to move the story forward to _where it matters_.



If by accept you mean: guess and assume, then you are totally right!


----------



## Toto y Moi (Feb 17, 2009)

Twirl said:


> I can see that you are very intelligent, so you understand perfectly well, (since you said it yourself) that _the author_, failed to explain: why the ants have all of a sudden moved to the top of the hierarchy of power, or why nen has become so common; forcing us to have to make assumptions and guesses, for the reasons behind these phenomenon.
> 
> If only the author included this explanation that you have given, in the manga, then these unsettling questions would have been answered.
> 
> Perhaps the ant god had given them these power... maybe they ate feces in the forest while they were out hunting for humans... it's just too bad _the author_ didn't mention the how and why... but I sure hope it's the way you are assuming it to be.


Are you sure we've been reading the same series? Togashi has already explained this. Even normal ants are born with a much tougher outer covering than humans. Chimera Ants are no exception--they're tough. As for Nen, it hasn't become common at all. It's just that a few unfortunate events triggered the inclusion of Nen into the Chimera Ants. Gon and Killua failing to kill Rammot allowed him to spread it onto the officer ants. Neferpitou was born with the ingenuity to learn it (due to his longer gestation period than the other ants, aside from the other Royal Guards and the King). Pokkle's capture and torture allowed the ants to actually learn about Nen.

The hierarchy was established solely because of that one queen ant feeding on those two kids. Stronger ants come from successive generations, and the food they're combined with. Neby's explanation is right on--that's exactly how it all happened.



Twirl said:


> I like your assumption that 'Togashi is assuming that the brain is the mind...'. (I believe it would be very beneficial for Togashi to have you as his adviser, then perhaps he would have included this in his manga, and not force us to assume yet again.)
> 
> The only problem with this assumption is: how would the neurons remain intact, after the whole human was chopped into pieces and turned into meatballs? Not only that but they were also digested... quite a lot of assuming to do here...


The properties of phagogenesis allow this to happen, I suppose. It's not a real scientific process, though it borrows from scientific properties. I'd assume that the entire nervous system is essentially what needs to be digested in order to form one. But again, this is only an assumption. Don't worry about the nitty-gritty of things like this.

Also, the process by which the ants master Nen so quickly is explained completely--it's through the sorting. "Sorting" is essentially the forcible injection of Nen into one's own body. Gon and Killua learned Nen this way, as that's how Wing taught them it so fast. If you recall, they could have potentially died through doing this. Zushi, on the other hand, followed the correct method. The ants have been utilizing the sorting method, though through much more violent means. 

Instead of injecting a little aura into one's body, the ants strike their own kind in a powerful blow to make it more potent. In fact, they're about to do it to the millions of people lining up in East Gorteau. The survival rate is so low, that they only expect 5000 people to survive--which is why the King's plan is such a big deal. Genocide to create an army of super-warriors.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 17, 2009)

> Are you sure we've been reading the same series? Togashi has already explained this



exactly what neby and chikky said are stuff that could be interrupted from the manga
it didnt feel * assuming*

as I remember the queen said something like she needs more human or something similar for the king to grow stronger



> , failed to explain: why the ants have all of a sudden moved to the top of the hierarchy of power, or why nen has become so



*no*
he didnt fail both the ant physical power and nen learning are well explained as mr.toto and neby said



> like your assumption that 'Togashi is assuming that the brain is the mind



not an assuming it is a *fact * a *fact*
as it was clearly incase of pokkuru when pitou opend his brain to gain informations

seriously twirl all ,how the ant grow to be on top and the nen learning(only the knowledgethey are not quite good at using it yet)
*all is explained *
*nothing from what was said is assuming nothing*



> *Aaaalright! Lets assume*


again it wasnt assuming,it was *mentionned* that *some*
of the ants keep some of the memories 


> how would the neurons remain intact, after the whole human was chopped into pieces and turned into meatballs



do you know how small the neuron are even if they are chopped
*easily they could be intact*(I think you dont mean that everything has to be intacted ,only the important cells is what matters)
not only the neuron,there are smaller cells inside the neurons which may be more important



> Not only that but they were also digested... quite a lot of assuming to do here



digested you mean after the ant ate them ?
the exact process ,how the ant utlize the food to give new offspring,we dont know
but it must be differnet than humans

as we know they absorb both genetic materials and memories

I think toto explained everything 

how many time did you read this arc twirl?
for me,I failed to notice alot of stuff at the first reading
also one of great point of HxH
*everytime I read it,I learn something new*

*and I cant mention how many stuff,I discovered by discussing HxH*

that's why I always call HxH a smart manga 
togashi always leave you *hints* by some logic you can come to the conclusion that togashi means

what neby said in the previuos post,
that's what me and mr.toto mean,both of them used better words than me

I nearly said the exact same thing on next gear without disscusing that with them *why*

cuz togashi leaves hints for you,if you looked at them you could get the answer you want 

HxH>berserk (klown )


----------



## NeBy (Feb 17, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> but logic isnt on your side always
> 
> I knew you were going to say that
> 
> damn i feel as awesome as netero



If logic isn't on my side - an extremely rare phenomenon indeed - I simply adapt and change my side so it is back again with the side of logic! A feat  which is, sadly, never adopted by xxxtards!!






Mattaru said:


> But you have Hitsugaya from_ Bleach_ in your avatar :ho?



Y-e-e-e-s? ...

...

?

Is there some causal connection that escapes me?

The choosing of my sigpic was quite logical (and not that strange, since many are non-hxh related, here): I wanted to join this forum fast, and I already had that sigpic pre-made from/for some other forum, so I just used that again. See? Logical!




Twirl said:


> *I can see that you are very intelligent*, so you understand perfectly well, (since you said it yourself) that _the author_, failed to explain: why the ants have all of a sudden moved to the top of the hierarchy of power, or why nen has become so common; forcing us to have to make assumptions and guesses, for the reasons behind these phenomenon.



Whoohoo! 

You can already see that, after that one (little) post of mine? 

You should scroll back in the forum until you encounter my huge Walls of Text, then! All epitomes of logic and rational argument!! 

Don't mind some xxxtard saying something else; they're all to happy to acknowledge it if it happens to be 'their side' that my conclusion supports.



> If only the author included this explanation that you have given, in the manga, then these unsettling questions would have been answered.
> 
> Perhaps the ant god had given them these power... maybe they ate feces in the forest while they were out hunting for humans... it's just too bad _the author_ didn't mention the how and why... but I sure hope it's the way you are assuming it to be.



Well, if you mean that he didn't explicitly say every detail there is to know about the ants...true. But he did say *some* things, gave indications and hints of others, and we can still assume *logically* what is more likely than not.

I'm not quite getting your point, this time...yes, we have to assume (preferably in a rational, logical way) some things...but, so what? I mean, even in our REAL life, we assume things. We assume that, when we let loose of a brick on the surface of this planet, it will go down, not float up...and we assume that will happen every time. We (logically) assume Darwin has a stronger case than Intelligent Design (even though some are obviously, not agreeing to it). We, in fact, constantly assume things, even in our real life/world.

Now, if one said in a paper: I have made a brick, and it DOES float upwards, but it's not normal stone, it's made of ...well, then it is reasonably to assume that that aerogel is the cause of it's ability to float up, and one can logically assume that aerogel must be lighter than air - EVEN if those things are not mentioned by the author in the paper.  It would be strange to contest that paper on the basis it breaks it's own rules; that would only be true if it first says stone is heavier than air, and their brick is made of ordinary stone *but still floats upwards*. THEN something isn't right.

Thus, it's not really called for to say Togashi broke the rules he set for nen-use, since the rules he DID set were for humans, not some exotic half human, half animal ant breeds. It is equally logical to assume that it's the very nature of those ants, which is, as he DOES indicate, something very special, that is also the cause for it's faster than usual nen-development.

Now, did Togashi *have* to put such fast and vast nen-use to the ants? No. But did he break his own rules by it? No. At least, not yet.

Just as with the brick made of aerogel, it's also perfectly within the realms of the possible (in hxh universe) that the strange genetic mixture of the ants accounts for the differences in nen-use between what we know is common for humans. I think Togashi is counting on the intelligence of his readers to figure that out themselves.

I agree he's walking a thin line here, because he's introducing new aspects that might lead to inconsistencies further down the road...but he didn't quite entangled himself in it, yet.





> I like your assumption that 'Togashi is assuming that the brain is the mind...'. (I believe it would be very beneficial for Togashi to have you as his adviser, then perhaps he would have included this in his manga, and not force us to assume yet again.)
> 
> The only problem with this assumption is: how would the neurons remain intact, after the whole human was chopped into pieces and turned into meatballs? Not only that but they were also digested... quite a lot of assuming to do here...



True. Logical speaking, I have severe reservation about this too - but that's only when comparing with reality. Of course, when comparing with reality, the complete concept of 'nen' is quite ludicrous and unsubstantiated. Yet, we must remember HxH is a fantasy-world, after all...it doesn't have to adhere to OUR rules, it has to adhere to it's own (logical) rules.  The premise is set that nen exists, in HxH. We can also assume ants have the ability of its gastrogenisis (or whatever Togashi called it, but he DID mention it). On itself, while being implausible seen or compared with reality, this does not contradict any HxH rules.

As an example of what *would* contradict it, is, for instance, if he now would introduce a normal human nen-user who uses reinforcement, but reinforcement suddenly has all the hallmarks of emission or manipulation. Now, THAT would be breaking his own rules.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 17, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> HxH>berserk (klown )


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 17, 2009)

> never adopted by xxxtards!!



who is that 



> True. Logical speaking, I have severe reservation about this too



I dont think you need severe reservation on that part neby

1-the brain=mind was already mentionned

2-as for the exact process of forming the new ants
as you said it's a fantasy,for some stuff we dont need hardcore scientific explanation

for example in OP we dont need the scientific explanaton on the level of the cell on how someone cells change after eating a devil fruit,right


----------



## NeBy (Feb 17, 2009)

Mr. Toto said:


> Neby's explanation is right on--that's exactly how it all happened.



  



As it always is. 






> The properties of phagogenesis allow this to happen, I suppose.



Right, that was the right terminology.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 17, 2009)

KLoWn said:


>


----------



## NeBy (Feb 17, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> who is that
> 
> I dont think you need severe reservation on that part neby
> 
> ...



No, we do, especially because Togashi made efforts to portray HxH as a more or less logical consistent world, very much like our own, but with the addition of Nen. I think twirl has some good points and is right in pointing this out. I don't agree Togashi broke any rules with it, but he *would* do well to explain some nagging things about it. One can, indeed, logically assume in the HxH universe, that maybe the ants, with their peculiar genetic digestion and breeding, have the ability to replicate memories of those eaten.

It still makes it difficult to see how that can be done if the subjects in question, including their brain, is chopped up and made into a ball of meat. On that point, twirl has a point. It might be surprising thus, that I have less problems accepting being 'digested' by the ants and leaving memories alive, than leaving memories alive even after being chopped up and made into a giant meatball.

The reason is, that, while the peculiarity of the digestive system of the ants might - and logically speaking in the HYxH world, must - account for the memory retainance, their is no such available explanation for the memories (which are a bunch of axions and nerves in the brain, after all) to survive the former treatement. There are NO indications given that normal humans in the hxh world can sustain their nerves indefinitely in a working order, whatever happens to their brain, after all. On the contrary; as of yet during the whole series, all humans are depicted as having the same physical traits (apart from nen) as normal humans in our reality.

It's something that nags, a bit.

That said, it's also true Togashi's depicted their memory recovery as being partial and not complete - which might account for it somewhat, I guess.

Edit: and don't talk about logic and OP in the same breath. You're not doing your case in point a favour by it.  OP has almost none of the logic and internal consistency of HxH...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2009)

> That said, it's also true Togashi's depicted their memory recovery as being partial and not complete - which might account for it somewhat, I guess.



I haven't read all the stuff and so am making assumptions but lets not forget that most of the Ants, minus the King were already Humans to begin with.

My only issue is how sould the Queen talk to begin with?


> the author, failed to explain: why the ants have all of a sudden moved to the top of the hierarchy of power,



Don't forget usually the Ant Queen is only suppoused to be 15 inches at most so it semes that they were altered with, I was hoping Togashi would explain their origins alittle more. Chimera Ants are suppoused to be dangerous speicies anyway and with this mutation they have climed up the power scale, tho yes as I said Togashi need to give us more background to the ants.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 17, 2009)

> Togashi made efforts to portray HxH as a more or less logical consistent world



I agree with that

but still I dont see that part with *severe* reservation 
I'm sure togashi could write an acceptable explanation on how it works exactly but I think that will be taking it to the extreme

it's a fanatasy as you said,and I dont find the whole idea to be that weired



> The reason is, that, while the peculiarity of the digestive system of the ants might - and logically speaking in the HYxH world, must - account for the memory retainance



who knows may be it isnt all about digestive system
it was explained that this ant grow that way may be they have new cells and organs that helps that
I think it isnt far fetched to assume that



> their is no such available explanation for the memories (which are a bunch of axions and nerves in the brain, after all) to survive the former treatement.


that is why



> depicted their memory recovery as being partial and not complete - which might account for it somewhat, I guess.


 yes exactly as you said
I think it safe to assume that a bunch of the axions and nerves can survive that treatmeant
and with the explanation togashi give that brain = mind

it works

I see no problem with that part

I said that in my previous post


----------



## NeBy (Feb 17, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> *exactly what neby* and chikky *said* are stuff that could be interrupted from the manga
> it didnt feel * assuming*



Just remember and apply that to posts you don't agree with, young grasshopper. 

Btw, I don't think you mean 'interrupted'....



> as I remember the queen said something like she needs more human or something similar for the king to grow stronger
> 
> 
> *no*
> he didnt fail both the ant physical power and nen learning are *well explained **as* mr.toto and *neby said*





As always, dear Wats...hgfd-son. 




> not an assuming it is a *fact * a *fact*
> as it was clearly incase of pokkuru when pitou opend his brain to gain informations
> 
> seriously twirl all ,how the ant grow to be on top and the nen learning(only the knowledgethey are not quite good at using it yet)
> ...



Hmm...well...purely semantically speaking, twirl is right that we assume a lot. But that's not a fault or a rule-breaking in HxH; after all, we assume a lot of things in our real world too. As long as we assume the most logical explanation, there isn't really a problem.

As he said: it could well be, that all that stuff is possible because of some unknown, untold ant-god. But the same could be said of our reality. Maybe this complete world and universe, including our memories of hours, days, years past, have just been created by some God a second ago.

Only...are any rules of our reality broken, if we assume the wee bit more logical and useful, and it wasn't made by a God? I don't think so. The same goes for HxH.



> do you know how small the neuron are even if they are chopped
> *easily they could be intact*(I think you dont mean that everything has to be intacted ,only the important cells is what matters)
> not only the neuron,there are smaller cells inside the neurons which may be more important


Hmm..yet, an  individual neuron doesn't give you any recourse to a persons' thoughts and memories. It's the links (into a giant network) between nerves and axions that count. And, obviously, many of those links will be severed, when the brain is chopped up. Furthermore, the nerves would rapidly degrade...thus, the preparing of it into meatballs is a nagging problem too.





Ennoea said:


> I haven't read all the stuff and so am making assumptions but lets not forget that most of the Ants, minus the King were already Humans to begin with.



I'm not understanding that. You had grunts and second generation ants - especially before they went on a rampage of the country for humans - that were completely human-less. Then you had ants that were a mixture of animals and humans being eaten.

But...I mean...they weren't 'human to begin with'; they were all (ant-)halfbreeds. They did get traits from both of their breeding-sides, ofcourse: more powerful, more protected, more rapid reflexes, etc, thanks to the animal in them, and being able to speak, make coherent thoughts and plans thanks to their human side.

Except for Jairo, I don't know of any other ant who truly became human (= having their memories/personality back) before the Queen died.

But not all did.

As for the King...who knows? He's certainly influenced by his human side, and we can see his personality changed by that during the course of the ant-arc. He didn't regain any real memories, as of yet, though. Maybe he never will. And maybe he will...but who's, then? Sad to say, Killua might have had a point with his pokku-fetishism, in that regard. But, just as Leo and a lot of others, clear memories from a human person might never come.



> My only issue is how sould the Queen talk to begin with?
> 
> 
> Don't forget usually the Ant Queen is only suppoused to be 15 inches at most so it semes that they were altered with, I was hoping Togashi would explain their origins alittle more. Chimera Ants are suppoused to be dangerous speicies anyway and with this mutation they have climed up the power scale, tho yes as I said Togashi need to give us more background to the ants.



Well...didn't the ant-queen sort of have telepathic 'talking', instead of real talk? Maybe Togashi just 'translated' the closest approximation of what we could understand of what she's saying. 

As for the ants themselves: well, maybe some secret is going to be revealed at the end or some other arc. Some gentetic experiment from a part of the hunters commitee (their was talk about internal struggle, after all). A way to create new nen-users? New 'biological' weapons? Who knows.

That said, it could also be explained without all that. It's already said in the manga that ants eat digest and replicate whatever they can set their teeth in. So, it's possible that an ant started with eating a little bird, then a rat, then a kitten, a dog, a bull, a human, etc. until you come to a generation that has some humanoid form, like the Queen Ant when she drifts on the shoreline.

So, maybe it was pure coincidence and luck that she got so far to that stadia of her development.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 17, 2009)

> Hmm...well...purely semantically speaking, twirl is right that we assume a lot. But that's not a fault or a rule-breaking in HxH; after all, we assume a lot of things in our real world too. As long as we assume the most logical explanation, there isn't really a problem.
> 
> As he said: it could well be, that all that stuff is possible because of some unknown, untold ant-god. But the same could be said of our reality. Maybe this complete world and universe, including our memories of hours, days, years past, have just been created by some God a second ago.
> 
> Only...are any rules of our reality broken, if we assume the wee bit more logical and useful, and it wasn't made by a God? I don't think so. The same goes for HxH.



brain=mind
and how the ants are superior to human
and the nen-learning

that wasnt assuming

the nen-part mr.toto explained it



> Hmm..yet, an individual neuron doesn't give you any recourse to a persons' thoughts and memories. It's the links (into a giant network) between nerves and axions that count. And, obviously, many of those links will be severed, when the brain is chopped up. Furthermore, the nerves would rapidly degrade...thus, the preparing of it into meatballs is a nagging problem too



the exact way memories ,brain works
this stuff has no right explanation ,there are alot of theories
so I think togashi can make it work the way he wants

as I know (I'm supposed to study Neurology  next year,if I passed this year )


----------



## NeBy (Feb 17, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> brain=mind
> and how the ants are superior to human
> and the nen-learning
> 
> ...



I think you're missing my philosophical point, here. 




> the exact way memories ,brain works
> this stuff has no right explanation ,there are alot of theories
> so I think togashi can make it work the way he wants
> 
> as I know (I'm supposed to study Neurology  next year,if I passed this year )



So, basically, you DON'T know (yet). 

Theories abound, but none of them dispute brain-nerves and axions are connected to eachother, and (electrical) signals go between them. However you look at it, chopping up a brain would cut a lot of those connections. Also, nerves degrade rapidly, there is no scientific dispute about that neither, so making them into meatballs poses a problem (depending on the time it took to chop it up and make them into meatballs). Thus, all in all, twirl DID have a good case to bring it up.

Concede the point, you xxxtard!! 





hgfdsahjkl said:


> I agree with that
> 
> but still I don't see that part with *severe* reservation



Any reservation of mine is always severe, because it's a logical based reservation.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 17, 2009)

> m...well...purely semantically speaking, twirl is right that we assume a lot. But that's not a fault or a rule-breaking in HxH; after all, we assume a lot of things in our real world too. As long as we assume the most logical explanation, there isn't really a problem.
> 
> As he said: it could well be, that all that stuff is possible because of some unknown, untold ant-god. But the same could be said of our reality. Maybe this complete world and universe, including our memories of hours, days, years past, have just been created by some God a second ago.
> 
> Only...are any rules of our reality broken, if we assume the wee bit more logical and useful, and it wasn't made by a God? I don't think so. The same goes for HxH.



if you mean this
yes i get,great as always
I trained you after all 



> brain=mind
> and how the ants are superior to human
> and the nen-learning
> 
> ...



but still I think I'm right on saying that this stuff were well explained


----------



## NeBy (Feb 17, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> if you mean this
> yes i get,great as always
> I trained you after all



It's sad to see my intellectual-prose-copying manservant getting delusional at such a young age already... 



> but still I think I'm right on saying that this stuff were well explained



 Of course it's well explained! I explained it, after all!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 17, 2009)

if I pissed you off

fuck yeah,I did it


----------



## NeBy (Feb 17, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> if I pissed you off
> 
> fuck yeah,I did it



:ho

Just kidding.

You're overestimating yourself...again.




You still have a long way to go, young grasshopper.  Said in the voice of mentor Yoda when talking to Luke


----------



## ~L~ (Feb 17, 2009)

so i finally decide to read this manga even knowing that the mangaka in infamous for hiatuses, but i read berserk so i can handle it 

must say my first impression was that i thought it looked childish and it was a bit slow in the beginning. but let's just say i fell in love when i certain someone ripped a person's heart out <3 not to mention a certain clown  only complain was the art was absolutely horrendous at certain stages of the manga.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 17, 2009)

> it looked childish



it starts that way but as you read more,that completely changes

and hisokaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Danchou (Feb 17, 2009)

Kuroroooooooooooooooooo! 

Btw ~L~, do yourself a favor and watch the anime. At least from the York Shin arc.


----------



## ~L~ (Feb 17, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> it starts that way but as you read more,that completely changes
> 
> and hisokaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


yes i know  it's actually got quite gory at some stages. 

nekkidhisokanekkidhisokanekkidhisokanekkidhisokanekkidhisokanekkidhisokanekkidhisokanekkidhisokanekkidhisokanekkidhisoka 




Danchou said:


> Kuroroooooooooooooooooo!


he is so charismatic <3


----------



## Danchou (Feb 17, 2009)

So you already know who he is?  But I thought you weren't at that part yet. I guess my mind is playing tricks on me.

Anyway, if you haven't already I can't tell you how much better it is to watch the anime first. You just get that whole different adventurous epic vibe when you see the pages animated.


----------



## ~L~ (Feb 17, 2009)

oh i've caught up with the manga  

haha don't think i'll be watching the anime though, although i did youtube some clips of killua and hisoka 

also kurapika and the other not important guy has disappeared from the manga  i wonder how long more till this arc is concluded. i reckon the next arc will be kuroro getting his nen back. and kurapica returns.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 17, 2009)

watch L

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3whvgSaTk8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 17, 2009)

and for my 3000

hisoka-sama

is teh best ever,he >all of your characters


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 17, 2009)

Twirl said:
			
		

> I like your assumption that 'Togashi is assuming that the brain is the mind...'. (I believe it would be very beneficial for Togashi to have you as his adviser, then perhaps he would have included this in his manga, and not force us to assume yet again.)
> 
> O, Togashi! Will you ever put these important points into the manga (at least those that are vital to the plot), or would you prefer we 'assume' the whole story for you. Maybe next volume, you just give us a 100 blank pages, and we'll 'assume' from there.



Seriously, Togashi is not an expert in science. Look at the whole brain-mind thing. The only reason I was able to bring it up is because I was personally interested in the mind. I doubt Togashi himself knows this distinction, and I simply pointed-out the probably unconscious assumption he made. So with phagogenesis, Togashi took ideas he does not have a complete understanding of, incorporated to in his manga, thus resulting to a concept that does not have an explanation down to its fundamentals. So what you are asking now is an explanation that Togashi himself probably wouldn't be able to immediately provide, simply because he did not even think of it.

This happens everytime in works of fiction. Look at the countless sci-fi movies that have aliens speaking in English. I mean, seriously? From the evolutionary standpoint this is highly improbable. Or how about how Douglas Adams conveniently glossed over the linguistic and neurological difficulties posed by his 'Babelfish'? What about sci-fi works that take place 20000 years into the future, yet with characters practically the same as today's humans? Was there a ban on genetic engineering? Were there wars that held back human progress? Or did the author simply forget about it? Thing is, it does not matter. It's pointless to nitpick over these and criticize the author for not explaining things like a great a scientific theory, because they are simply tools to establish what matters in the story. That's why you just have to them at face value.

The ant arc has flaws that I would gladly enumerate (just ask hgfdsahjkl, the great ant arc tard ), but the lack of in-depth explanation of minor ideas is not one of them: it is not a flaw, it is a fictional given. It's not fair to criticize Togashi in this regard.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 17, 2009)

there is nothing wrong with ant arc 

well
may be the part where they included gon and killua to fight pitou a little

but that isnt so bad,it can pass


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 17, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> there is nothing wrong with ant arc



can you say that again, because I did not get it. 
oh wait, i never will.

because you're wrong 



I'm kidding


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks to you
I remembered to make my 3000 about hisoka

you r a true hisokatard


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 17, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> thanks to you
> I remembered to make my 3000 about hisoka
> 
> you r a true hisokatard



No I'm not  Just a concerned member 

But I do like Hisoka. he's my third in this series, as I said before


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 17, 2009)

I appreciate that

arigato gozaimasu 

anyway when kuroro dies ,hisoka will be your 2nd


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 18, 2009)

Whoa! tl;dr

HxH is very complicated and this discussion is too complicated for my simple mind. 



~L~ said:


> so i finally decide to read this manga even knowing that the mangaka in infamous for hiatuses, but i read berserk so i can handle it
> 
> must say my first impression was that i thought it looked childish and it was a bit slow in the beginning. but let's just say i fell in love when i certain someone ripped a person's heart out <3 not to mention a certain clown  only complain was the art was absolutely horrendous at certain stages of the manga.



Killua!!! Hisoka!!! 

Lol same story, same story. I can deeply empathize.


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 18, 2009)

I actually like Togashi's art style, although it takes a while to get used to 

Not including the two second scribbles of course.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 18, 2009)

well the last chapters had good art especially epic netero


----------



## Danchou (Feb 18, 2009)

Togashi doesn't deserve the praise. He treats his fans like trash. I just found out that he recently tied as favorite mangaka with Eiichiro Oda (One Piece) in a national poll at fifth place. .

It's hard to believe how he does it.


----------



## Teach (Feb 18, 2009)

How can he be liked as much as Oda? 

HxH wankers


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 18, 2009)

there was one before

he was 3rd after dbz mangaka and slamdunk mangaka

no oda 

but well if it was about who really is da best

togashi is no.1


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 18, 2009)

unbelievable



h3h3h3 said:


> How can he be liked as much as Oda?



YYH+HxH>>>>OP 

In fact, HxH alone takes the cake 

Anyway, from original oricon link:
Oda is second for those in their teens
Togashi is second for those in their 20s

The ridiculous hiatuses obviously had an effect because new fans (pre-teens, teens) are no longer being pulled to the series. I do not know where to attribute Togashi's high rank for those in their 20s though. Is it because of YYH or the early years of HxH? It's probably the former, since Togashi is tied with Takehiko Inoue of Slam Dunk in this category.

Seems like HxH isn't that influential.


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 18, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Togashi doesn't deserve the praise. He treats his fans like trash. I just found out that he recently tied as favorite mangaka with Eiichiro Oda (One Piece) in a national poll at fifth place. .
> 
> It's hard to believe how he does it.



LoL. Unbelievable. After all those infamous hiatuses, I find it somehow surprising that Togashi's on the list. But maybe the reason he's on the list is because he has become famous of his signature hiatus. 

In my own opinion though, I totally agree with you. Togashi seems to treat his fans like trash and I hate that.


----------



## NeBy (Feb 18, 2009)

Master Bait said:


> Whoa! tl;dr
> 
> HxH is very complicated and this discussion is too complicated for my simple mind.







Danchou said:


> Togashi doesn't deserve the praise. He treats his fans like trash. I just found out that he recently tied as favorite mangaka with Eiichiro Oda (One Piece) in a national poll at fifth place. .
> 
> It's hard to believe how he does it.



That depends on what the praise is for. Not for consistently delivering chapters to his fans, obviously. But I would say: give the emperor what belongs to the emperor... and for many things inherent in HxH, he DOES deserve the praise. It's only...a pity he seems have to become too cocky or negligent or lazy to take his job seriously when it comes to regular delivery. He's still a genius but he's...unprofessional.




Master Bait said:


> LoL. Unbelievable. After all those infamous hiatuses, I find it somehow surprising that Togashi's on the list. But maybe the reason he's on the list is because he has become famous of his signature hiatus.



Good point, that last one. Maybe it's like wine of a rare year; the rarer it gets, the more it's craved for.

Though all in all....popularity DOES increase with exposure. But...he's constantly rated absurdly high in ALL kind of polls, if one holds into account he's had constant huge hiatuses at irregular intervals and even one giant one of almost 2 years. I mean, fuck, what other mangaka could survive that, let alone still score so high?

Even now, he's 5th most popular mangaka, HxH was in the top5 most selling mangabooklets for weeks, he's rated 10th for most popular manga in several sites, etc. And all this DESPITE all the nothingness he gave us during weeks, months, years... which would completely destroy other manga(kas).

Just imagine if he made his HxH chapters on a regular, normal basis, with the addition of an anime (if he wrote chapters regularly, they could take the risk) of the ant-arc and such... Man, he'd blow away every other mangaka out there. He would be nr.1 in almost all manga/anime related polls on the surface of this planet.

As it is now, it's amazing he does as well as he does.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 18, 2009)

]I like that kurapica 






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NeBy (Feb 18, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ]I like that kurapica
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, that Killua wasn't too bad neither...for a female. 

Btw, half of your spoiler stuff didn't work for me...


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 18, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ]I like that kurapica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pic 2 and 4 ain't working.


----------



## NeBy (Feb 18, 2009)

Where's twirl gone to?

I thought he would react to all the posts people posted as a reaction to his well-made post(s). There is no fun if no-one replies.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 18, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> work now ?


No.**


----------



## Danchou (Feb 18, 2009)

Btw Klown, who wins more? 

Pain or 
*Spoiler*: _this guy_ 




in a wheelchair battle. 

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 18, 2009)

that guy from naruto
cuz I want to have a look

Edit:I looked

damn it ,even pain is made fun of these days
I was looking forward to him


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 18, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Btw Klown, who wins more?
> 
> Pain or
> *Spoiler*: _this guy_
> ...


I lol'd 
and obviously Pain wins, he looks awesome as hell.

Pain's mecha >>>>> random wheelchair fodder


----------



## Fran (Feb 18, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> I lol'd
> and obviously Pain wins, he looks awesome as hell.
> 
> Pain's mecha >>>>> random wheelchair fodder



 Do not underestimate the random wheelchair fodder. He woulda owned the guy with the spinning tops.

And how about the manipulation clown user? :ho


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 18, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Togashi doesn't deserve the praise. He treats his fans like trash. I just found out that he recently tied as favorite mangaka with Eiichiro Oda (One Piece) in a national poll at fifth place. .
> 
> It's hard to believe how he does it.



Lmao wow

I shudder at how popular HXH would have been had it never underwent hiatusfuckage


----------



## Teach (Feb 18, 2009)

Nagato looks awesome. Nice kishi.


----------



## Twirl (Feb 18, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Where's twirl gone to?
> 
> I thought he would react to all the posts people posted as a reaction to his well-made post(s). There is no fun if no-one replies.



Well, I am starting to give up here, I am getting tired of having to go through (and respond to) assumptions/guesses/fallacies that are stated as facts (example below). So far no one has provided any solid proof that would disprove my side (although I have seen a lot of fallacies, and claims based on assumptions, that people don't even realize they are making).

I don't think there is really a reason to defend my side, when most people don't even know what they are taking about. 

I recall a person claiming, that the reason, the ants are so powerful, is because the ant queen devoured lots of people, thus, ants being the product of multiple people, are this powerful. The manga doesn't say that each ant is produced by more then one person... on the contrary, it leads us to believe that ants are a product of one person, because they have memories of one person... but even this is only an assumption and cannot be used as a fact without more evidence.

NeBy, you wrote quite a bit on why it is ok to make assumptions... well it is, but they have to be backed up by a multitude of facts to make these assumptions unquestionable. If your assumptions have large gaps in them (or are based on more assumptions), then other people can come to a different conclusion then the one you came to (a reasonable conclusion of course), thus making it an opinion, and opinions are not valid arguments. 
*
Now, if anyone feels like they have the evidence from the manga to disprove my claims (be it explicitly stated or implicit), you would be doing a favor to more then just me, if you would post them here.  By reading the posts up to this point, I have found that people were giving different explanations (mostly assumptions) for the same question (which only proves what I have stated before: that the author failed to explain these point as of yet).*

The best argument so far
*Spoiler*: __ 





NeBy said:


> Thus, it's not really called for to say Togashi broke the rules he set for nen-use, since the rules he DID set were for humans, not some exotic half human, half animal ant breeds.


if only you could get some solid proof from the manga for this statement.






*The points I am talking about, can be seen in the end of this post in bold.* Right after the ridicule of a post, that is making claims based on assumptions?... guesses...? I think it is just words, written in hopes they make some meaning... In here: tough = power, and "outer covering" = tough... based on that: outer covering = power.

I was just talking about assumption/fallacies/guesses in the post that is being commented on, and this goes to a new level. (this poster will remain nameless), but this is a good example of some arguments I have seen.      


P.S. If I see any more argument of this nature: "_If a person runs barefoot, then his feet hurt. Socrates' feet hurt. Therefore, Socrates ran barefoot._" I am not going to bother explaining why this is wrong, since no one else does.




> > ...the author, failed to explain: why the ants have all of a sudden moved to the top of the hierarchy of power, or why nen has become so common...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure we've been reading the same series? Togashi has already explained this. Even normal ants are born with a much tougher outer covering than humans. Chimera Ants are no exception--they're tough. As for Nen, it hasn't become common at all. It's just that a few unfortunate events triggered the inclusion of Nen into the Chimera Ants. Gon and Killua failing to kill Rammot allowed him to spread it onto the officer ants. Neferpitou was born with the ingenuity to learn it (due to his longer gestation period than the other ants, aside from the other Royal Guards and the King). Pokkle's capture and torture allowed the ants to actually learn about Nen.





> normal ants are born with a much tougher outer covering then humans. Chimera Ants are no exception--they're tough.



?!!!!!!!!!!

OMG, is he saying that the reason ants are now the most powerful creatures in the manga, is because they have an *exoskeleton*?! 

What, 'tougher outer covering then humans', is he talking about!? humans don't have an outer covering (*exoskeleton*), we have an endoskeleton....  

According to this post, how powerful a characters is, in the manga, is determined by a 'tougher outer covering (exoskeleton)'... well then, now as soon as Gon and Killua get a 'tougher outer covering (exoskeleton)', they can defeat the ants... wow: 'tougher outer covering' = win fight, thank you for explaining that to me.




> The hierarchy was established solely because of that one queen ant feeding on those two kids.


I know, this is a cheap shot... but there were people (or person), who were praising this post highly... (if you don't know what is wrong here, look up hierarchy... and if you don't know after that, then no one can save you) (btw, I said hierarchy of power, not hierarchy, in my previous posts , if you simply say hierarchy no one knows what hierarchy you are referring to (I am assuming since it is a reply that he is talking about he same thing I was))) 

:amazed he is claiming, that the fact, the ants are sooooooo powerful (thus far), is simply because the queen ate two kids...  



> *Also, the process by which the ants master Nen so quickly is explained completely--it's through the sorting. "Sorting" is essentially the forcible injection of Nen into one's own body. Gon and Killua learned Nen this way, as that's how Wing taught them it so fast. If you recall, they could have potentially died through doing this.* Zushi, on the other hand, followed the correct method. The ants have been utilizing the sorting method, though through much more violent means.
> 
> Instead of injecting a little aura into one's body, the ants strike their own kind in a powerful blow to make it more potent. In fact, they're about to do it to the millions of people lining up in East Gorteau. The survival rate is so low, that they only expect 5000 people to survive--which is why the King's plan is such a big deal. Genocide to create an army of super-warriors.



Well, if Killua and Gon could have died learning Nen this way, then why didn't the ants? It really doesn't explain why the ants were able to master nen so fast. I don't recall Togashi giving us any explanation, why ants are exempt from the same rules that apply to everyone else. (I do recall NeBy saying otherwise, but unless he gives some proof, as to why ants have different rules for learning nen (and what they are), this remain an opinion).


On the upside I can see that some of my points were understood:



> chikkychappy said:
> 
> 
> > Togashi is assuming that the brain is the mind, so eating the brain meant that the ants also inherit the mental states of the victim. That is also the reason why they learned to speak almost as soon as they were born.
> ...



chikkychappy understood what I meant (although I never meant it to become an argument after this).




chikkychappy said:


> Seriously, Togashi is not an expert in science. Look at the whole brain-mind thing. The only reason I was able to bring it up is because I was personally interested in the mind. I doubt Togashi himself knows this distinction, and I simply pointed-out the probably unconscious assumption he made. So with phagogenesis, Togashi took ideas he does not have a complete understanding of…



Although this is ironic...



hgfdsahjkl said:


> > like your assumption that 'Togashi is assuming that the brain is the mind
> 
> 
> not an assuming it is a *fact * a *fact*
> .



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




chikkychappy said:


> The ant arc has flaws that I would gladly enumerate (just ask hgfdsahjkl, the great ant arc tard ), but the lack of in-depth explanation of minor ideas is not one of them: it is not a flaw, it is a fictional given. It's not fair to criticize Togashi in this regard.



Those little arguments that got started along the way (like the brain mind one) were not my intention. In this I do agree with you, that lack of in-depth explanation of minor ideas is not really a flaw, it is a fictional given.

The points I am arguing are:

*The ants got to the top of the hierarchy of power without really any explanation from the author for the reason behind their super power (it's like we are here, we are powerful). What is the reason behind the power of the ants and why now: why all of a sudden these super ants appeared?

There are too many nen users, despite the fact that the author has set up this idea (in the beginning of the manga): that nen was very hard to master and few can use it.*


I don't think these points are minor. The author has to provide logical reasons for the antagonist; like for the source of their power, since the theme of becoming stronger is big in this manga.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 18, 2009)

> The ants got to the top of the hierarchy of power without really any explanation from the author for the reason behind their super power (it's like we are here, we are powerful). What is the reason behind the power of the ants and why now: why all of a sudden these super ants appeared?



here
here

doesnt that answer it ?

ant + human > human
(ant+human)feeding on animals
ant+human+animal>human

they feed on other species to evolve


> why all of a sudden these super ants appeared



for the sudden apperance of the queen which we still yet to know



> I know, this is a cheap shot... but there were people (or person), who were praising this post highly... (if you don't know what is wrong here, look up hierarchy... and if you don't know after that, then no one can save you) (btw, I said hierarchy of power, not hierarchy, in my previous posts , if you simply say hierarchy no one knows what hierarchy you are referring to (I am assuming since it is a reply that he is talking about he same thing I was)))
> 
> he is claiming, that the fact, the ants are sooooooo powerful (thus far), is simply because the queen ate two kids



mr .totto means all started by the ant feeding on human for the first time
you can just see it after killua said now it can feed on human

the start of their evolution



> OMG, is he saying that the reason ants are now the most powerful creatures in the manga, is because they have an exoskeleton?!
> 
> What, 'tougher outer covering then humans', is he talking about!? humans don't have an outer covering (exoskeleton), we have an endoskeleton....
> 
> According to this post, how powerful a characters is, in the manga, is determined by a 'tougher outer covering (exoskeleton)'... well then, now as soon as Gon and Killua get a 'tougher outer covering (exoskeleton)', they can defeat the ants... wow: 'tougher outer covering' = win fight, thank you for explaining that to



he means ant+human >human

endoskeleton+exoskeleton> endoskeleton




> There are too many nen users, despite the fact that the author has set up this idea (in the beginning of the manga): that nen was very hard to master and few can use it.



they didnt master it,they are just able to use after they aquired the information
through the sorting

you can see yubi who is probably the strongest RG wondering about nen

add to that *at least for me*I see them on top hierarchy of power so
I believe they are capable of being better and faster in nen

the nen mastering might be netero chance in his fight against the king


here
here



> In this I do agree with you, that lack of in-depth explanation of minor ideas is not really a flaw, it is a fictional given



I said


> 2-as for the exact process of forming the new ants
> as you said it's a fantasy,for some stuff we dont need hardcore scientific explanation
> 
> for example in OP we dont need the scientific explanaton on the level of the cell on how someone cells change after eating a devil fruit,right



I have to go to sleep now,I hope to read your reply by tom
well not tom after few hours,now it's 6:15 am
I will sleep for 2 hours before going to collage ,lol

and please keep posting here twirl ,we want all the fans


----------



## Twirl (Feb 18, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> > The ants got to the top of the hierarchy of power without really any explanation from the author for the reason behind their super power (it's like we are here, we are powerful). What is the reason behind the power of the ants and why now: why all of a sudden these super ants appeared?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, read what I wrote: *top* of the hierarchy of power.

What that explains is why there are odd looking lions walking on 2 legs.

There is no where in that portion of the manga, that implies that the ants should get super strong in what seems like under a month.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> > why all of a sudden these super ants appeared
> 
> 
> for the sudden apperance of the queen which we still yet to know



Well, for one the queen is an ant, so why are you answering by saying: for the sudden appearance of the queen... all you said here is that you don't know. 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> mr .totto means all started by the ant feeding on human for the first time
> you can just see it after killua said now it can feed on human


That still makes no sense as to why the ants are on the top of the hierarchy of power. What you wrote is irrelevant to the question, at least what totto wrote was relevant (the supporting evidence was.... made up and illogical, but relevent).



hgfdsahjkl said:


> they didnt master it,they are just able to use after they aquired the information
> through the sorting
> 
> you can see yubi who is probably the strongest RG wondering about nen


I don't recall the manga addressing what is mastered vs use nen, not only that but it isn't very relevant to what i wrote, nor important.  




hgfdsahjkl said:


> add to that *at least for me*I see them on top hierarchy of power so
> I believe they are capable of being better and faster in nen
> 
> here
> here



So what you are saying here is: you baselessly accept that the ants are at the top of the hierarchy of power and because of that you believe that they are capable of being better and faster in nen... good to know.

I am impressed with your reading speed (since I have just posed this, and you posted a reply so fast), but maybe next time slow it down a bit, since the arguments you posted are irrelevant, thus did nothing...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

From the edit you made:





hgfdsahjkl said:


> doesnt that answer it ?
> 
> ant + human > human
> (ant+human)feeding on animals
> ...



This is something you are assuming? the manga says that they inherit the traits of other species?. There is no claim of the sort that you are making?. It?s by no means as you say even for a simple fact that the main character (human) will come out on top. 

And if you think it is logical to make such an assumption, as you can see it is not just for a simple fact? the main character (human) will come out on top. There is more evidence of why this statement is wrong (in the manga)... 




hgfdsahjkl said:


> the nen mastering might be netero chance in his fight against the king



As of yet the concept of ?what is nen mastery? is not defined in the manga (and might never be), so I don?t understand why you are using it as if it is (as if it means anything). 





hgfdsahjkl said:


> > OMG, is he saying that the reason ants are now the most powerful creatures in the manga, is because they have an exoskeleton?!
> >
> > What, 'tougher outer covering then humans', is he talking about!? humans don't have an outer covering (exoskeleton), we have an endoskeleton....
> >
> ...



Once again assumptions... who said that they have an endoskeleton, and that having both is better... the manga only says they they inherit some genes from what they feed on, there is no meantion of endoskeleton+exoskeleton...


hgfdsahjkl said:


> he means ant+human >human



Well, two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 18, 2009)

Twirl said:


> *There are too many nen users, despite the fact that the author has set up this idea (in the beginning of the manga): that nen was very hard to master and few can use it.*.



This is a fairly common inconsistency as far as long ass shounens are concerned. I'm sure there's that kind of problem with more than just HxH. Take DBZ for example, "A Super saiyan occurs once every thousand years." Oh, what do we get later? 8 year olds turning SSJ. I could go on, but that would be irrelevant

I don't think few can use it, I think nen is something that can be learned by everyone. Although Nen is indeed difficult to master, in fact few can utilize it beyond the basics. The ones who do know the basics but can't do anything more than that (i.e Pokkuru) is what we call fodder. That, and all of the places where Gon and Killua go to have to be infested with nen users. Think about Greed Island, the level of competition where if you couldn't use nen you'd be dead instantly. Or York Shin, with all of the rich Mafia elites and their body guards. Other nen users are mostly from a place of authority i.e the defenders of the castle, or the Hunter Organization. Which is pretty self explanatory. I don't think nen users would be so phenomenal in such areas.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 19, 2009)

@Twirl
So how does the lack of explanation pose a problem in understanding the rest of the arc? What plot contradiction arose just because Togashi failed to explicitly state in the manga what you are looking for? Did the problems still persist despite taking Togashi's explanation at face value? Did the invasion arc become senseless because of this missing detail? What about Kaito's death? The various character developments? Ryodan's fight against Zazan? Or was it simply because you thought about the story more deeply than needed, so you're now criticizing Togashi because of your own, personal indulgence?

The ants, because of some genetic thingy, are very strong. *That's all there is to it.* There's no need to ask the deeper yet completely useless whys and hows since not knowing them does not make the story unintelligible. _Just treat this detail as a springboard of assumption that you need for you to leap to the real point of the story._ I even gave you three examples to illustrate this.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 19, 2009)

quote from the manga


> in order to take genes of particulary strong species





> next generation soldiers with aquired characteristics



they feed on strong species pass genes to soldiers

wont that lead to their evolve to be stronger
and with more consuming they get stronger



> Well, for one the queen is an ant, so why are you answering by saying: for the sudden appearance of the queen... all you said here is that you don't know



the queen started the evolution which led to the apperance of the super strong ants



> don't recall the manga addressing what is mastered vs use nen, not only that but it isn't very relevant to what i wrote, nor important




soo netero use of nen is the same as the fodder of celestial tower
nen is important part in hxh
if you cant see the difference between mastering nen and using nen
*go and reread*



> you baselessly accept that the ants are at the top of the hierarchy of power a



read first quote

so yes I can believe 



> they are capable of being better and faster in nen...


even if you dont like that

I will give you an example about the use of nen

for the example the fodder that gon and killua beat in the celestial tower

they knew nen before gon and killua,they even had some nen abilites
also there was a line that indicated that they have been in the tower for some time(knowing nen for sometime)

then gon and killua who just learnt nen,kicked their ass

so those 3 knowing about nen=mastering nen



> but maybe next time slow it down a bit, since the arguments you posted are irrelevant, thus did nothing...



try to understand what I wrote and look at the manga pages


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 19, 2009)

@chikky and eldritch

answer me please
was i wrong to say that
mastering nen not equal to using nen

and what do you get from this



> in order to take genes of particulary strong species
> 
> 
> next generation soldiers with aquired characteristics





> Other nen users are mostly from a place of authority i.e the defenders of the castle, or the Hunter Organization. Which is pretty self explanatory. I don't think nen users would be so phenomenal in such areas



thanks eldritch
I thought that was A B C hunter x hunter


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 19, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> @chikky and eldritch
> 
> mastering nen not equal to using nen



There's a difference, but if you're going to ask me to provide a clear demarcation between mastering and just using, then I would have no answer. For me it's just something general and intuitive; the exact definition changes according to its use. 

I mean, has Gon mastered nen? The basics, yes. The hatsu, clearly not. So has he or has he not? It depends. It's not easy to give a simple yes or no answer.



> in order to take genes of particulary strong species
> 
> next generation soldiers with aquired characteristics



That, through genetics peculiar to chimera ants, they became as strong as they are now. How exactly? Don't know, doesn't matter.


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 19, 2009)

Well mastering nen is obviously different from just using nen. What separates Kuroro and Bisuke, from say the top guy at Celestial tower or the scissors dude on GI

My guess is that ants adapt dominant traits from other species and are constantly evolving. That's the source of their power. Although it's been a while since I've perused HxH manga, so I wouldn't know


----------



## Twirl (Feb 19, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> @Twirl
> So how does the lack of explanation posed a problem in understanding the rest of the arc? What plot contradiction arose just because Togashi failed to explicitly state in the manga what you are looking for? Did the problems still persist despite taking Togashi's explanation at face value? Did the invasion arc become senseless because of this missing detail? What about Kaito's death? The various character developments? Ryodan's fight against Zazan? Or was it simply because you thought about the story more deeply than needed, so you're now criticizing Togashi because of your own, personal indulgence?
> 
> The ants, because of some genetic thingy, are very strong. *That's all there is too it.* There's no need to ask the deeper yet completely useless whys and hows since not knowing them does not make the story unintelligible. _Just treat this detail as a springboard of assumption that you need for you to leap to the real point of the story._ I even gave you three examples to illustrate this.




You are right, I am a very selfish person... I shouldn't ask questions about why the ants poped out of nowhere and now are at the top of the hierarchy of power...  

Togashi didn't need to include krapicas background, or leorio's, all he needs to do is just make it clear that krapica wants revenge (that would have been enough), and leorio wants to be a doctor (we don't need to know why)... and gon and killua don't need a background story either (does it really matter why Gon is looking for his dad)... You know what, I think we should go all the way with what you said, why not have Togashi just put in a facts sheet and maybe some pictures if he feels like it...





> lack of explanation posed a problem in understanding the rest of the arc? What plot contradiction arose just because Togashi failed to explicitly state in the manga what you are looking for? Did the problems still persist despite taking Togashi's explanation at face value? Did the invasion arc become senseless because of this missing detail?



So you don't need details like: background story of Gon, Krapica, Lorio, Ryodan...? it's like you said the lack of explanation posed no problem in understanding the rest of the arc (or manga), there will really be no problems if we take everything Togashi states at face value, nothing will become senseless without those bits of info, all he would have to tell us is: krapica wants revenge, Leorio wants to be a doctor... (who needs details).  




chikkychappy said:


> That, through genetics peculiar to chimera ants, they became as strong as they are now. How exactly? Don't know, doesn't matter.



As long as you agree with the lack of this info, there is really nothing I need to argue... the value you put on detail is your own business... if you feel you don't need details then that's that. 






hgfdsahjkl said:


> *knowing about nen=mastering nen*



This is what he wrote. Enough said...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 19, 2009)

> There's a difference



good



> you're going to ask me to provide a clear demarcation between mastering and just using, t



thanks

I wanted the first one


> Well mastering nen is obviously different from just using nen



THanks 

i needed that only to answer twirl second question
they didnt master nen

question 2 *answered*



> That, through genetics peculiar to chimera ants, they became as strong as they are now



thanks



> now. How exactly? Don't know, doesn't matter



exactly,even twirl said that
we dont need deep explanation for fictional given



> My guess is that ants adapt dominant traits from other species and are constantly evolving. That's the source of their power



thanks

what twirl said  after showing him the same two pages chikky and eldritch just read and explained



> There is no where in that portion of the manga, that implies that the ants should get super strong



so it was explained how they evolve

*question 1* *answered*

you said



> As long as you agree with the lack of this info, there is really nothing I need to argue... the value you put on detail is your own business... if you feel you don't need details then that's that.



you said 



> do agree with you, that lack of in-depth explanation of minor ideas is not really a flaw, it is a fictional given.



all what i can see is someone who just doesnt want to change his opinion
from few posts you agreed with chikky and now you want explanation for fiction given
*your 2 main question have been answered *(ofcourse you can tell us if there is something you dont agree to )
not criticise for the heck of it,dont jump between ideas



> This is what he wrote. Enough said...



what when how 
if he=me



> so those 3 knowing about nen=mastering nen



that was a question
whose answer was *clear as hell* from what i said exactly above it


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 19, 2009)

No Twirl, I'm asking how it matters in the ant arc. I do not want to wander off to Gon, Kurapica and whoever. We're unnecessarily expanding our discussion and making it very complicated.

But let me address one: if we didn't know the Ryodan were from Ryuuseigai, it would constitute a plothole because the Mafia's lack of response would be unexplained. What if the Mafia did not continue this hunt and I take this result at face value? Well, it is still a problem. If Togashi never gave the mafia enough attention in the first place, then I'd be okay with it. But since he has then he has to follow it through until the end. But as I mentioned, I don't want to go there.

For the ants: the ant became strong because of their unique genetic make-up that allows them to combine the best characteristics of their prey and use it to their species. For me, that's enough. I don't see how just this contradicts anything in the series. That's why I asked you to show how, but then you digressed to random topics.

And note: I'm just arguing for sufficiency. For example, in GI, Togashi need not give us a list of all 100 specific-pocket cards. It was a great _bonus_ that he did, but knowing all was not at all fundamental to the plot.



> As long as you agree with the lack of this info, there is really nothing I need to argue... the value you put on detail is your own business... if you feel you don't need details then that's that.



Thing is, this is very subjective. I could rant all my life that it is ridiculous for aliens to be able to speak English, or that it is stupid to assume that humans 20000 years from now will be the same as us, or heck, that it's not probably not chemically possible for a normal human being to push 12tons of metal, but if I focus on this then I would not see what matters in the story.

That's why I said that unnecessary details are _personal indulgences_. You can think about it, and hey, I do too. But that's already you _personally_ bringing the story further than intended, to a direction far from the author's intention. However, you are trying to make objective something that is a personal choice by making it appear as if Togashi is being terribly negligent when in fact, he is just doing what everyone does.

PS I do not know if there is no answer to your question or not. I skimmed through other posts and others made good points. Saying, "and that's all there is to it" is just my oversimplification. I treat it as a what-if scenario. i.e., What if you're right, that there really is no in-depth explanation; how will this affect things?


----------



## Toto y Moi (Feb 19, 2009)

Twirl said:


> ?!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG, is he saying that the reason ants are now the most powerful creatures in the manga, is because they have an *exoskeleton*?!
> 
> ...


It's simply their biology, man. Go back to the first time Gon and Killua fight a Chimera Ant--Rammot. Their blows barely faze him, and they take notice of this. Considering that they were using nen to attack him, I think it's very reasonable to assume their bodies are tougher than that of humans. I didn't necessarily mean that they have an exoskeleton, as that's never said. Only that their bodies are built tougher.



Twirl said:


> Well, if Killua and Gon could have died learning Nen this way, then why didn't the ants? It really doesn't explain why the ants were able to master nen so fast. I don't recall Togashi giving us any explanation, why ants are exempt from the same rules that apply to everyone else. (I do recall NeBy saying otherwise, but unless he gives some proof, as to why ants have different rules for learning nen (and what they are), this remain an opinion).


I never implied that some ants _didn't_ die. Some of them may have very well perished through sorting--it's never clarified. Though we do know that it is an extremely painful experience for them--both Rammot and Colt thought they were going to die after it happened. 

And the reason they mastered Nen so quickly could be attributed to the fact that a greater amount of aura was infused into them during the sorting than that inserted into Gon and Killua. Go back to volume 6. Wing was trained, and inserted only a little aura. The ants are just blindly striking each other with as much aura as possible, which may give them a better understanding.

Aside from that, consider that they had everything explained directly to them by Pokkle, and they had between 2 to 3 months to master a Hatsu. It only took Gon and Killua about half a year to develop one, didn't it?



Twirl said:


> The points I am arguing are:
> 
> *The ants got to the top of the hierarchy of power without really any explanation from the author for the reason behind their super power (it's like we are here, we are powerful). What is the reason behind the power of the ants and why now: why all of a sudden these super ants appeared?
> 
> There are too many nen users, despite the fact that the author has set up this idea (in the beginning of the manga): that nen was very hard to master and few can use it.*


The queen's ingestion of humans resulted in stronger ants. The strongest ants were either sorted or fed the rare prey (nen-users) during their gestation period. Considering that the queen was fed thousands of humans during her first month in NGL, is it really a stretch to believe that a select 12-20 ants could grow to be so strong?

And although Nen is hard to master and few can use it, this goes out the window when you sort someone. With the method the ants are using, the large infusion of aura into one's body through a punch makes it incredibly easier to learn Nen. That's not to say those who've been sorted are masters of it--on the contrary. I'd say the only "masters" are the Royal Guards and the King. Even then, we've seen that they're continually discovering their abilities. Monthuthuyoupi _just_ discovered his ability during the march onto the palace. Shauapouf had an understanding of his, and it's always been implied that he has the best understanding of Nen. Pitou's abilities haven't been revealed, save Doctor Blythe and the Corpse Puppeteer. The King grows more powerful through consuming more aura. He absorbs other people's aura through eating them, which could easily lead to one increasing their original power by ten times.

The ants are at the top of the hierarchy of power because they've destroyed an entire country that was isolated. The entire population of NGL was pretty much decimated, and now they're about to take down East Gorteau easily. Even then, it's only a select few that are really strong.



> You are right, I am a very selfish person... I shouldn't ask questions about why the ants poped out of nowhere and now are at the top of the hierarchy of power...


One queen ant grew abnormally large through a mutation. Because they had endless resources, were the dominant species in a nation, and a select few could learn Nen, they became one of the worst threats ever. If it had been taken care of early, or NGL had nen-users in the country who knew of the threat aside from Pokkle, none of this would have happened.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow, this thread actually has a discussion not involving Kuro vs Hisoka, and it'sm almost fun to read 


h3h3h3 said:


> Nagato looks awesome. Nice kishi.


Sarcasm?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 19, 2009)

Nagato needs a burger, badly


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 19, 2009)

You guys are still at it? 

Pokkuru > all


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 19, 2009)

Nagato looks wicked the way he is 
All who wanted him to look like some DBZ megaüber bishie can suck my nuts~



Gray Fox said:


> Pokkuru > Gray Fox


O'rly?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 19, 2009)

also the ants strikes me as a species whose strongest point is to evolve *fast*
so getting good in nen didnt feel wiered to me
as it was obvious in their fight against yubi

they activated their nen by sorting
(even the bear that gon saved can activate nen now )

as for getting abilites ,some people activates abilites without understanding or knowing nen
Link removed
in the middle panel togashi tied nen with real life in the form of people who we call gifted or genius
as you can see from the pictures 
some are genius in art ,some in music *without even knowing about nen*
then togashi introduced neon to us after that

so now the ant who are able to activate nen
I think they have an advandage over these group of people who can activite abilites without knowing nen
so it's safe to say they can use some nen abilites

now for the actual use of their abilites
as we saw in moru vs zitou
they are still in the stage of development,they have no understanding for or mastery of nen
Link removed


> zitoh's ability is truly in the developmental stages


Link removed


> you're misunderstanding the basis of your ability



*can you call that master of nen*

as it's clear,the ant are no where near the mastery of nen

*which togashi confirmed more in yubi's fight who was wondering what the hell is nen*

now for the *real* nen use ,see hisoka vs kastro


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 19, 2009)

MG/MGS is not counted for in 'all'. It's a step above, so technically MG/MGS - Raiden/Rose > Pokkuru > all


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 19, 2009)

gray fox sucks


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 19, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Raiden/Rose


Shouldn't those two be at the bottom of the barrel after all the bullshit in MGS2?
Nearly fuckin put me asleep when they start their romance shit up...


----------



## Danchou (Feb 19, 2009)

It's not that difficult. Naturally Chimera Ants are ranked as the most dangerous species in the wild based on their gluttonous feeding pattern. That was when they were still small creatures. Now due to some factor unbeknowst to us we've discovered a species of CA that are humansized which makes them that much more dangerous. Given their process of mating that involves the Queen feeding herself of the animals with the characteristics that she wants to impart on the next generation and their aim to take advantage of the strongest genes by eating the most powerful species in existance, you can imagine just how much more powerful that makes them. In the end that result in them having the combined characteristic makeup of the best of every species. Interestingly humans are considered by far the most nutricious. More importantly even amongst them, the rare prey (nenusers) are known to be incomparably more nutricious.

Now amongst that intensive process of sorting and selection are those Chimera Ants who have been specially bred to stand out. Most notably the King and his Royal Guards. Divison Commanders are also considered a class apart. It's clear as day that they are going to be even a next level more powerful.

That is before nenability comes into play. Nen gives them a complete different level of power beside the powerset they already have. The fact that they are born with the characteristics, memory and intelligence of the animals that their parent has been fed with, gives them an incredible advantage in learning nen. It should not be that much of a wonder that the Chimera Ants learn and excell at such a fast rate. Similarly it should be no surprise that they are this ridiculously strong 'out of nowhere'. In fact, if you look at it, it's only logical.

Inb4 tl:dr.


----------



## Toto y Moi (Feb 19, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> as for getting abilites ,some people activates abilites without understanding or knowing nen
> fire walls.
> in the middle panel togashi tied nen with real life in the form of people who we call gifted or genius
> as you can see from the pictures
> ...


I don't think most people know this, but Komugi was awakened to Nen too. Those panels with the bubbly light surrounding her? Nen.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 19, 2009)

I just discovered that Kuroro is actually . 

I'll definitely be reading it soon. If Kuroro likes it then it must be good.


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 19, 2009)

NeBy said:


> > Originally posted by Master Bait
> >
> > *HxH is very complicated is this discussion is too complicated for my simple mind.*



I'm so fucking HONEST!!! :GAR



> Good point, that last one. Maybe it's like wine of a rare year; the rarer it gets, the more it's craved for.
> 
> Though all in all....popularity DOES increase with exposure. But...he's constantly rated absurdly high in ALL kind of polls, if one holds into account he's had constant huge hiatuses at irregular intervals and even one giant one of almost 2 years. I mean, fuck, what other mangaka could survive that, let alone still score so high?
> 
> ...



It's because Togashi is a lazy genius bastard. That's why. 

And this thread has actually had it's serious discussion after 48 years of randomness. Seems like HxH is SERIOUS BUSINESS.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 19, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> I just discovered that Kuroro is actually .
> 
> I'll definitely be reading it soon. If Kuroro likes it then it must be good.



I wouldn't advise it being quite honest, he must be really bored if he's reading Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo.

Problably just mentally preparing himself for kicking hisoka's ass


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 19, 2009)

> I don't think most people know this, but Komugi was awakened to Nen too. Those panels with the bubbly light surrounding her? Nen



yes,komugi too
I love when the mangaka explains something real by his fiction
it makes it so damn *real*
oh togashi 



> Problably just mentally preparing himself for kicking hisoka's ass



that isnt gonna happen
on the other hand
griffith gives his ass to strangers....*canon* 



> wouldn't advise it being quite honest, he must be really bored if he's reading Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo.



kuroro has bad taste


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 19, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> that isnt gonna happen
> on the other hand
> griffith gives his ass to strangers....*canon*


And Hisoka likes little boys....*cannon*


----------



## NeBy (Feb 19, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> No Twirl, I'm asking how it matters in the ant arc. I do not want to wander off to Gon, Kurapica and whoever. We're unnecessarily expanding our discussion and making it very complicated.
> 
> But let me address one: if we didn't know the Ryodan were from Ryuuseigai, it would constitute a plothole because the Mafia's lack of response would be unexplained. What if the Mafia did not continue this hunt and I take this result at face value? Well, it is still a problem. If Togashi never gave the mafia enough attention in the first place, then I'd be okay with it. But since he has then he has to follow it through until the end. But as I mentioned, I don't want to go there.
> 
> ...




Hm. I, for one, thinks twirl has some very good points. Especially about many arguments not making any sense.   If one looks at it purely technical, I believe he's completely right, even. There is, actually, very little *known* about ants and how the genetics and their fast nen-mastering works as in...it actual being facts (canon). We have to concede Togashi doesn't explicitly tell us all the details about how ants' nen-use (and other things related to ants) precisely works.

So, on this particular point, logically, one must say most of it is not canon/fact, but, to some degree, an assumption. Twirl is fully right about that.

On the other hand, as I said before: life is full of assumptions. Even real life (in our real world) is more than full of it. Even the basic natural laws of our universe are based on certain assumptions. In effect, EVERYTHING is based on sets of assumptions, and those assumptions (even those regarded as being true) are only valid and deemed true because they lack any counter-indication of being false (as of yet). It doesn't mean they are true in an absolute way (at least in a scientific way).

Relating to HxH, it's pretty much the same. True, a more detailed explanation by Togashi would be nice, but is it really necessary to have it explicitly said? We don't have an absolute authority in rl neither, after all, and yet we manage to cope with it, and not see any 'rulebreaking' in it.

The basic disagreement with the vision with twirl (and mine, I suppose) is the relevance of something being explicitly made apparent or not. One can look at the ants, and say: well, that doesn't fit! How comes Togashi is breaking his own rules about nen-learning when he covers the ants?

Thus, a rule-breaking is perceived.

However, if one realises that the rules he set for nen-use were for humans, and the ants aren't humans, but the ants aren't following the established rules for nen-use that was explained for humans (by Togashi) is it, then, farfetched to assume the difference in nen-mastering is linked to the difference in species?

I think not. Sure, it's an assumption, but a very logical one. Is there a more logical explanation for it? It is SHOWN how nen-mastering works with humans, and it is SHOWN how it evolves with ants. There is quite some difference. One can see that as a rule-breaking, or one can see that as inherent to the difference between the humans and the ants. Since Togashi did mention and show the very peculiar habits and capabilities of the ants, it's not unreasonably to assume their peculiar strongness and fast mastering of nen is also due to their particular nature (coupled with the way it is forcefully introduced, mayhaps).



Master Bait said:


> I'm so fucking HONEST!!! :GAR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



48 hours, you mean. I've made Walls of Text covering superior discussion of HxH topics only a few months ago, after all.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 19, 2009)

@Neby

dont you think that this page can give an explanation on how the ants could grow to be on top of the hierarchy of power 
Kyuubi

without going into how exactly the genetics modification takes place,which I really dont think we need a scientific explanation for it 
1-that what chikky means
2-twirl agreed we dont indepth explanation for fictional given
3-it wasnt one of his questions

twirl said about this page


> There is no where in that portion of the manga, that implies that the ants should get super strong



and as I see you said he gave good points(but probably not about that part but the nen part)


all arguments and explanations about that part ,imo make much sense
you said


> . Especially about many arguments not making any sense


but I think you mean the nen part *probably*
but still all what i saw was your agreement with him,so I had to ask about that part of the argument
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

as for the nen
I agree with what you said but not only you,IMO all the other explanation given made sense

and showed how the ants developed in using nen


for me i used three steps

for me I started*1-* with showing that there is a difference between mastering nen and it's use
which i think is relevant to the argument not as twirl said 

then*2-* I started to explain that using nen and getting abilites isnt that big of deal after you know the basics of nen(which the ant know)

if that wasnt true,we werent going to see the fodder of celestial tower

*3-*I gave manga pages that show that the ants are still noob and with no actual understanding for their abilites

add to that the sorting ,knowung the basics of nen from pokkuru

all that can help explaining their use of nen *to some degree*

if the activation of nen is well explained (from the start of the manga by sorting which is a fast way for activating nen in no time)
and then we put a roof for the level they reached in using nen(instead of calling them nen-master)

that can make all of it understandable


imo that is relevant to the argument
ofcourse with adding what you said


----------



## Teach (Feb 19, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Sarcasm?



I'm serious, it's really good, Kishi surprised me positively lol. I still prefer Oro and Kakuzu though.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 19, 2009)

ahh

how much time passed between the ant knowing about nen and the first time we saw an ant actually using nen ?


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 19, 2009)

NeBy said:


> 48 hours, you mean. I've made Walls of Text covering superior discussion of HxH topics only a few months ago, after all.



ehehe... I've just returned for a week so I have no idea of any sort of discussions prior to that whatsoever. 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> ahh
> 
> how much time passed between the ant knowing about nen and the first time we saw an ant actually using nen ?



If my memory serves me correctly, I believe it has been.... YEARS irl.


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 19, 2009)

I wonder how long before Kuroro vs Hisoka is brought up again

OH SHI-


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 19, 2009)

hisoka rapes kuroro and griffith


----------



## NeBy (Feb 20, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> @Neby
> but still all what i saw was your agreement with him,so I had to ask about that part of the argument



Well, I think that's the problem.  I noticed before that sometimes my nuance isn't picked up.

I have stated before what I think is most likely the case for the ants and their nen-development and memories, etc. And I also do not see any actual 'breaking' of the HxH rules in it by Togashi (as of yet).

But what I said in my last post, was that Twirl is right in that it's not explicitly said and stated as a fact in canon.

It simply isn't, period. To some degree, thus, there are some assumptions being made. I have no problem with that, since we make assumptions in daily (real)  life too, and our understanding of *our* universe is based on observations too, which we make theories about (that are based on assumptions which give an explanations for the observations made). That's just how it is, and the same can be done for HxH universe.

But that doesn't alter the fact twirl is, basically, right in saying we're assuming a lot. The 'proof' you link too isn't proof of something that is actually stated about the ants, it's only something, as you say later on, that 'could explain'. Yes, sure, but then that's an assumption. For instance, take the case of retaining the memories; it's clearly stated by Togashi that ants combine the parts of species they eat. Now, that is canon. It is also clearly demonstrated that at least some ants retain their actual memories of when they were a person (I agree with Twirl though, that it's more likely than not that it only handles ONE person; there is absolutely no indication some ants have more than one persons' memories, rather the opposite.).

However, even when he uses a pseudo-scientific name to indicate the special digestive system by which the ants are doing that, nowhere is it mentioned how exactly the memory-retainment works. Even mind = brain is an assumption, albeit the most logical one - because it's how it is in our world, and Togashi's HxH logic isn't deviating that much of our own, in these respects. (It does lead to some nagging problems as for the preservation of the links between nerves and their deterioration, as I said before.)

Don't get me wrong; this doesn't mean I can't enjoy HxH anymore, far from, but it would be nice if Togashi could explain the things that do pose a possible threat (or potential contradiction) to his HxH rules.

For the ants being more strong than humans, I have less problems with that, because, while not explicitly stated, it IS implied. And it certainly is  shown. From those observations, we can make at least some logical assumptions. A real problem would occur, of course, if Togashi would state in canon that all ants are weaker than any human; obviously, one *would* have an irreconcilable contradiction, then.

As for now, I would say twirl is right in saying we assume things, but IMHO, that's allright, as long as the assumption is logical and doesn't really contradict (said or shown) anything in canon. I do understand twirls' problem with some things, like, why do the ants learn to use nen so quickly, when it takes so much longer with humans (though, as pointed out, Togashi did indicate there was a much faster, forceful way to gain nen-use)? If nen-learning would be the same regardless of species or genetics etc., and no other possibilities were shown, than you have a problem.

However, if I see such a thing, my logical conclusion is, that it's precisely the difference of humans versus the rare mix-breed of the ants that accounts for the difference in speed of learning nen. Is that actually stated as a fact? No. But is it rule-breaking? No. It's much the same as when I would see somebody with a brick floating in the air; would I assume that that brick is of ordinary stone and violating gravity (and thus breaking one of our laws)? No, I would logically assume the brick is made of a material lighter than air; thus, it's due to the nature of that brick, not because that brick suddenly twists our basic tenets of how the real universe works. Same principle goes for HxH.

It doesn't mean twirl is wrong, however, in his claim that some things about the ants are assumed.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 20, 2009)

@NeBy
Awhat point do we disagree, exactly? I agree that the reason the ants are stronger is because of something _peculiar_ to them, and this peculiarity is based primarily on genetics, which kinda implies that I do not also think a rule was broken. When I stopped at this point and said it is enough, it was just my oversimplification. My real point is that this detail, plus whatever else Togashi added, are already enough in the context of the story. Yet Twirl wants more unnecessary details. I mean , she's asking completely useless stuff like neurons, exoskeleton, and hell, even an ant-god of the sort. It's as if she wants an inventory of the sort that states, "Leol got his physical characteristics from lions, yet the upright posture, language, consciousness from humans. This was made possible because he was fed xxx humans during gestation. His personality came from one person/combination of many persons/only the framework of personality was taken but the actual personality was the unique combination of his own brain cells." (OK, not exactly the best example, but you know what I mean.)

This is already going farther than needed in the story."Leol was who he was because of the combination of the genes of humans and lion/s, made possible by phagogenesis" would suffice. Simple as that. It should be accepted as it is.

I'm not saying that she should not think further or whatever, but she should not forget that when she does, it's already for her own, personal and may I emphasize, _subjective_ entertainment. Yet she acts like these are such gaping holes, thus criticizing Togashi and even saying,



> O, Togashi! Will you ever put these important points into the manga (at least those that are vital to the plot), or would you prefer we 'assume' the whole story for you. Maybe next volume, you just give us a 100 blank pages, and we'll 'assume' from there.



which, frankly, irked me, since Togashi has done a very good job so far of covering so many bases.

If she's going to rant about incompleteness, then she should attack GI. From what I've seen, Togashi has never explained its full workings, and this is a graver 'mistake' than some science shit that is insignificant in the series.

In the end, we do not disagree at all.  Only that you give more weight to those 'assumptions', while I do not care about them at all since as I mentioned, assumptions are a given. While reading any work of fiction this should be expected.




berserkhawk z said:


> Problably just mentally preparing himself for kicking hisoka's ass



You're on to something. 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> kuroro has bad taste



No he doesn't.

Bo-Bobo>>>>>hisoka and griffith _combined_


----------



## NeBy (Feb 20, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> @NeBy
> Awhat point do we disagree, exactly?






You're an alter-ego of hgfdsahjkl ?!? 





> I agree that the reason the ants are stronger is because of something _peculiar_ to them, and this peculiarity is based primarily on genetics, which kinda implies that I do not also think a rule was broken. When I stopped at this point and said it is enough, it was just my oversimplification. My real point is that this detail, plus whatever else Togashi added, are already enough in the context of the story. Yet Twirl wants more unnecessary details. I mean , *she*'s asking completely useless stuff like neurons, exoskeleton, and hell, even an ant-god of the sort.



She?!   

But...but... the posts were so logical! a  very sexist remark :amazed




> It's as if she wants an inventory of the sort that states, "Leol got his physical characteristics from lions, yet the upright posture, language, consciousness from humans. This was made possible because he was fed xxx humans during gestation. His personality came from one person/combination of many persons/only the framework of personality was taken but the actual personality was the unique combination of his own brain cells."
> 
> This is already going for far more than needed in the story."Leol was who he was because of the combination of the genes of humans and lion/s, made possible by phagogenesis" would suffice. Simple as that. It should be accepted as it is.
> 
> ...



For a mangaka, he's done well with HxH indeed. I mean, compare that with Naruto, where there are myriads of things that just doesn't make any sense.

Of course, the more consistent a story (or an explanation) is, the better (at least, when 'making sense' is appreciated). In that respect, as said earlier, I have actually more an uncomfortable feeling with the part where peoples brains are chopped up and they're made into meatballs, and yet, the memories are retained afterwards. After all, the peculiar nature of the ants do not explain how the nerves and axons would remain so intact while they were, at that moment, purely human. The brain = mind thing is the most logical assumption, but the chopping up/making meatballs of the brain is a bit antithetic to a successful retainment of memories, that way. 

As said, Togashi dealt with it somewhat by indicating the recovery of memories is often only partial, and not complete - and sometimes not at all. But still, in terms of consistency, this one is a close call.




> If she's going to rant about incompleteness, then she should attack GI. From what I've seen, Togashi has never explained its full workings, and this is a graver 'mistake' than some science shit that is insignificant in the series.
> 
> *In the end, we do not disagree at all.*  Only that you give more weight to those 'assumptions', while I do not care about them at all since as I mentioned, assumptions are a given. While reading any work of fiction this should be expected.



I never disagree with anyone, unless he's wrong. Which is the case if he doesn't agree with me. 

But, no, in fact, I was arguing (to twirl) that assumptions are always made - so in fact, I downplay the importance of it.

But, *consistency* I DO think is very important. It's been a refreshing thing to see it applied so strongly to HxH, and I hope it stays that way, because part of its appeal comes from being logical structured around its own HxH rules. I've seen enough contradictory crap that didn't make any sense in other anime/manga.

In that regard, it's far easier (and more logical) to explain the difference in nen between humans and ants (the difference is there genetically too), than to explain retaining memories after the brain is all chopped up and made into a meatball.


But anyway, as said: Togashi didn't actually break any of his own HxH rules as of yet. Only, with this ant-arc, he'll have to be careful what he does/says in the future, because clearly, some new aspects were introduced. Ofcourse, there are even far worse potential contradictions he has to worry about, such as his 'reviving kaito' thingy. If Pitou will *really* bring a dead Kaito back...it will destroy a huge part of the believability of the ant arc. For instance, it wouldn't make any sense then, that Pitou didn't attack Gon&Killua right away. Now, the whole point is, that she can't because she's healing snotgirl. But if she can revive dead people, that doesn't make any sense; she can kill the two boys first, and then revive snotgirl afterwards, after all.

I'm really curious how Togahsi will solve this issue. Logic would indicate, Pitou will not be able to do it (and thus, is lying her ass off). I hope Togashi follows up in that logic. Or it will be a major let-down.


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 20, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> hisoka rapes kuroro and griffith



You speak the truth.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 20, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> You speak the truth.



always
.
.

.
more than Neby


----------



## NeBy (Feb 20, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> always
> .
> .
> 
> ...



Impossible!


----------



## Danchou (Feb 20, 2009)

Damn, you folks just up and done skipped my brilliantly analysed post on this. 

I guess it's too much truth and win to handle.


----------



## NeBy (Feb 20, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Damn, you folks just up and done skipped my brilliantly analysed post on this.
> 
> I guess it's too much truth and win to handle.



You made a brilliant post? That would be a first! j/kWhere?


----------



## Danchou (Feb 20, 2009)

A page back. 





			
				Winnar = me said:
			
		

> It's not that difficult. Naturally Chimera Ants are ranked as the most dangerous species in the wild based on their gluttonous feeding pattern. That was when they were still small creatures. Now due to some factor unbeknowst to us we've discovered a species of CA that are humansized which makes them that much more dangerous. Given their process of mating that involves the Queen feeding herself of the animals with the characteristics that she wants to impart on the next generation and their aim to take advantage of the strongest genes by eating the most powerful species in existance, you can imagine just how much more powerful that makes them. In the end that result in them having the combined characteristic makeup of the best of every species. Interestingly humans are considered by far the most nutricious. More importantly even amongst them, the rare prey (nenusers) are known to be incomparably more nutricious.
> 
> Now amongst that intensive process of sorting and selection are those Chimera Ants who have been specially bred to stand out. Most notably the King and his Royal Guards. Divison Commanders are also considered a class apart. It's clear as day that they are going to be even a next level more powerful.
> 
> ...




Btw, all my posts are brilliant in one way or another.


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 20, 2009)

I am not intelligent enough to post here 

Now slowly degenerate into off-topic babbles


----------



## Danchou (Feb 20, 2009)

Okay. 

I remember watching that show recently, but I can't stand that Index' guts. Does she become less irritating after say the first 5 eps?


----------



## Fran (Feb 20, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> I am not intelligent enough to post here
> 
> Now slowly degenerate into off-topic babbles



Yes please.

What does everyone think of the Hunter Examiners?
What tier power are they? I remember Hisoka killing one. :ho

Satoshi-san was cool though. I wish they re-introduced him along with Netero. And Menchi.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 20, 2009)

omg
HNI last episode was awesome

my heart skipped a beat by the end of the episode


----------



## NeBy (Feb 20, 2009)

Danchou said:


> A page back.



Oh, that one.

Yeah...that post was all right. Better than Killuas' pokku >>> everyone else post, in any case. 

Seriously though; it was a good post, and I know how (slightly?) annoying it can be if you put effort into a post and everyone ignores it (or, at least, no-one responds to it). Fact is, I'm largely agreeing with what you said, so there isn't really much to debate about, for me (at least, not that I didn't already discussed 5 times by now). It's not directly adressing the topics I have a problem with anyway (retaining memory, nen-use, etc.). Well, ok, you did mention that because of their animal side, they can learn nen faster; something which I already told Twirl (due to animal instinct), and to which he responded by saying that's an assumption. Which it is, but not a farfetched  one, and, in fact, there are some hints given in HxH for that. 

And I just stumbled across this: adorable. It's says 'with the tremendous life-energy that we're born with'. So, in a nutshell, there you have it. They have a vastly superior life-energy when 'born' (because of their peculiar animal/human mix breed), thus, when they discover nen, they have a tremendous amount of it. The RG and the king might have gotten the 'superior prey' at that (nen-users), which only augments and fastens their nen-use.



Maybe twirl will comment on it.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 20, 2009)

> I found it, thanks.



.................


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 20, 2009)

Like your new sig. :ho


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 20, 2009)

that to be expected 

it's hisoka,we are talking about


----------



## ~L~ (Feb 20, 2009)

does anyone here still have the special hisoka-p0rn chapter?  i want to read it


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 20, 2009)

~L~ said:


> does anyone here still have the special hisoka-p0rn chapter?  i want to read it



dude
did you watch the amv I posted for you


----------



## ~L~ (Feb 20, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> watch L
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3whvgSaTk8[/YOUTUBE]



yes, yes i have <3 and it's dudette 

so about that hisoka chapter.....do you have it


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 20, 2009)

~L~ said:


> yes, yes i have <3 and it's dudette
> 
> so about that hisoka chapter.....do you have it



do you mean the one when he was naked


----------



## ~L~ (Feb 20, 2009)

yes  i can't find it so i'm hoping someone here might still have it  its apparently a special chapter...?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 20, 2009)

in the lake


----------



## ~L~ (Feb 20, 2009)

what's that suppose to mean?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 20, 2009)

he wasnt in a lake 
what happened in that chapter you r talking about ?

did you read a hentai or something


----------



## ~L~ (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL no! are you talking about the one where gon and the gang saw hisoka bathing in the lake and he got an erection? 

i thought there was some hisoka spoof chapter out there. was i mistaken?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 20, 2009)

what happened


----------



## ~L~ (Feb 20, 2009)

i dunno  that's why i want to read it. i heard it's hilarious....and it has more hisoka nekkidness


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 20, 2009)

well
there is a hisoka porn FC
you should join


----------



## ~L~ (Feb 20, 2009)

if you're a member you should be ashamed of not knowing the existence of that chapter  and not having it with you so you could give it to me  

maybe i will one day


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 20, 2009)

it says ch.261 

[DLMURL]http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=277701[/DLMURL]


----------



## ~L~ (Feb 20, 2009)

it also says *spoof*  also thanks for the link i shall join now.....


----------



## Fran (Feb 20, 2009)

~L~ said:


> yes, yes i have <3 and it's dudette
> 
> so about that hisoka chapter.....do you have it



I removed it from my sig becaues it was too big but here they all are:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~L~ (Feb 20, 2009)

omg thank you guys!!!  

that's hilarious <333333


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 21, 2009)

you can always watch the fantastic clannad after story 


and yeah as you said zero,shana and index all that is by the same studio J.C.Staff

anyway next season will be freaken awesome alot of big anime

new fma following the manga
guin saga (which the mangaka of berserk is a fan of) and many more interesting anime

and we all hope for HxH in april


----------



## krizma (Feb 21, 2009)

Togashi is dealying the release a bit to April because the 300th jubilee chapter will be an intermission showing Hisoka


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 21, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> and we all hope for HxH in april



 Changed your mind about march, have you?

Don't worry, it will be here on April


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 21, 2009)

I still believe in march 



> Togashi is dealying the release a bit to April because the 300th jubilee chapter will be an intermission showing Hisoka



that will be awesome


----------



## NeBy (Feb 21, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you can always watch the fantastic clannad after story



m-m-m...myeah, that one. Well, I still have to get on that and I feel litlle animo, to be honest. The first 3-4 episodes I saw sucked, as I said before. And now it's difficult to get myself enthousiastic to watch episode 9 (wasn't it?) etc.



> and yeah as you said zero,shana and index all that is by the same studio J.C.Staff



Is it? So I was right! I never made the trouble to look it up, but it comes as no surprise at all. They're so..alike. It's like they have a template of some basic anime settings (you have to have this, this, and that in the anime...oh, yeah, and have typical cute characters) and then rehash it for every animeseries they bring out. It's pretty bland, after a while. It often starts promising, but it...somehow...never delivers, in the end.

I bet it's reasonably popular, though, especially with younger kids. It got all what a kid needs to amuse himself, after all. (now, now, matturu, no dirty thoughts! ) It's simple, easy to understand, cute characters (and kids often don't realise they're bland-tailored that way), a deep story of subplot is not needed, nor are little kids concerned with depth of character/development...and repetitiveness of gags and scenes; well, most kids have no problem seeing the same thing over and over.

It's like some mass-produced 'all-to-be-liked' animeproduction, you know, something Bakuman would call a 'calculated' anime. So was Code Geass, to some extend, but at least, there were moments of tension in that one, and subplots (with varying degree of depth). This one (well, *these* ones, to be exact) are too much catered to please the masses for my taste. On top of that, while not being actually bad, they're not interesting neither, especially in the long run, when one notices all the differences (and - on itself - interesting ideas) are actually all superficial and pretty irrelevant.

It's still anime (or at least some episodes) one can watch with a bag of popcorn, but it's certainly nothing special.





> anyway next season will be freaken awesome alot of big anime
> 
> new fma following the manga
> guin saga (which the mangaka of berserk is a fan of) and many more interesting anime
> ...



:ho

Hoho!


So, the the assurance that'll be in March "for sure" is suddenly being revoked, I see?


----------



## krizma (Feb 21, 2009)

Has anyone ever been on the hxh pages of this japanese guy? It looks awesome, I just don't get anything:


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 21, 2009)

> -m-m...myeah, that one. Well, I still have to get on that and I feel litlle animo, to be honest. The first 3-4 episodes I saw sucked, as I said before. And now it's difficult to get myself enthousiastic to watch episode 9 (wasn't it?) etc



mmm it never sucked for me,it was always average/okay
till ep.9 season 2



> Is it? So I was right! I never made the trouble to look it up, but it comes as no surprise at all. They're so..alike. It's like they have a template of some basic anime settings (you have to have this, this, and that in the anime...oh, yeah, and have typical cute characters) and then rehash it for every animeseries they bring out. It's pretty bland, after a while. It often starts promising, but it...somehow...never delivers, in the end



they are originally light novels but it seems that the studio likes to animate stuff with the pattern you said
I think they are most popular among the otaku people



> So, the the assurance that'll be in March "for sure" is suddenly being revoked, I see



I still believe and have faith that it will be here on march 

it will be here on march


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 21, 2009)

krizma said:


> Has anyone ever been on the hxh pages of this japanese guy? It looks awesome, I just don't get anything:




it looks like a detailed analysis for what's happening(first 2 links)
I always wanted something like that for the invasion and the ant arc

didnt know that something like that actually excist

will be awesome if someone transulated it

specially the first link looks awesome
invasion=awesome
I'm sure there are even more awesome stuff,we didnt notice


----------



## NeBy (Feb 21, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> it looks like a detailed analysis for what's happening(first 2 links)
> I always wanted something like that for the invasion and the ant arc
> 
> didnt know that something like that actually excist
> ...



Sure...like you didn't notice my gar  winner-sigpic (= Grand Truth)!


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 21, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Yeah...I'm watching it also, because there's a lack of other anime, I suppose. It started of good with the concept of magic vs science, but after a while it becomes clear it's all superficial; there isn't really any difference between the two. Also, it's stuck in clich?s, and the story isn't really compelling. And the characters have little depth and don't seem to evolve at all. The drawings are cute, but a bit too much 'deliberately' made cute, if you take my drift. Same with the slight ecchi fanservice showing panties and such. And the 'awkward' situations they get in. It's all done before, and I've seen it in the same style, the same 'manner', the same feel as a lot of other recent anime. It's not really BAD, but it's like, an anime of 13 in a dozen.
> 
> Come to think of it....it DOES show striking similarities to some other fairly recent animes; are they, mayhaps, made by the same studio or mangaka? I mean, look at this Indexthingy anime, and the Shakugan no Shana and Zero no Tsukaima...it's fucking all the same. It always start pretty good with potential, but it gets hugely boring after a while (didn't finish watching zerothingy, even). And they all are in the same 'style'; the same sort of cuteness, the same sort of we-like-the-boy-but-won't-admit it heroines, the same characteristics of the boy, weak stories, uninteresting subplots and little to no developing characters, and endless repeating of episodes with the same gags repeated over and over (little boobs, gnawing at heads, etc.). The action is reasobaly OK, but even that get repetitive after a while, and often just seems thrown in there at random, just to please the fans who aren't all thrilled about continuous silly-emo-relationships that go nowhere and feel shallow after a while.
> 
> ...



Index has some good concepts and ideas. Although like you said, it's big on using the cliches and it just seems like I've watched something like it before. I can't really put my finger on it though. And the characters are all stereotypical archetypes, especially Touma and Index. They can really get on your nerves at times. I mean this was one of the only animes where I didn't have the mentality of "Must finish all episodes, no break". None of the cliffhangers really feel compelling. 

I don't know whether they're all made by the same studio, although it's highly likely since Shakuga No Shana, Zero no Tsukaima, Haruhi, Toradora, To Aru Majutsu No Index and many others all originate from light novels(that are all still ongoing). Many of the series are heavily based off of and often parody Shana.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 21, 2009)

an amv for my favourite movie ever(sword of the stranger)

warning huge spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuX9j6Twz1E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeBy (Feb 22, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> an amv for my favourite movie ever(sword of the stranger)
> 
> warning huge spoilers
> 
> ...



Why don't you tell me those things! 

Seems like something I would enjoy too!

Edit: on animestash it  says the file is missing!


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 22, 2009)

krizma said:


> Has anyone ever been on the hxh pages of this japanese guy? It looks awesome, I just don't get anything:



Really great find. The owner of this site is definitely a bigger HxH tard than all of us combined. The guy even has a timeline of Killua's life and the Zoldicks in general including events like Killua being born on July 7, 1987, a Tuesday, or Silva assassinating the former number 8 of the Ryodan sometime in 1996.  I love it.


All, in all, I can't believe a website like this actually exists. Outstanding. 



edit: Owner considers Kuroro as a past Ryodan member. Blasphemy.  And what? Kuroro formed the Ryodan when he was only 13?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 22, 2009)

> Why don't you tell me those things!
> 
> Seems like something I would enjoy too!



story is nothing special but action is top notch

and btw you saw escanflowne ofcourse,it looks like something you will enjoy



> The owner of this site is definitely a bigger HxH tard than all of us combined



no one is a bigger hxhtard than me 



> ll, in all, I can't believe a website like this actually exists. Outstanding



you can read japanese 



> Owner considers Kuroro as a past Ryodan member.



is there any thing about hisoka 



> And what? Kuroro formed the Ryodan when he was only 13



and we thought killua and gon are special


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 22, 2009)

*pops in* " HISOKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA" goes back to work , poof*!


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 22, 2009)

Is it possible to go one page without talking about Hisoka? Don't think its possible. 

Oh would you look at that a new page and its about Hisoka.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 22, 2009)

it's like saying going without HxH in HxH thread.... not possible XD


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 22, 2009)

Hisoka x Hisoka :ho


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 22, 2009)

Horny Hisoka kills Kuroro

How do you like them anaphoras


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 22, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> no one is a bigger hxhtard than me



Where is your website then, genius?  Besides, you thought HxH = OP at one point 



> is there any thing about hisoka



Nothing that we do not already know. Only says that he beat the Ryodan member around 1996-1997. Go here if you want more.

And no, I can't read Japanese (well, not Kanji at least), I just used google translator.  In fact, the links I gave go directly to the translated page, just click on them. 



> and we thought killua and gon are special



I know, it surprised me too. It just adds to his awesomeness  I mean, what was Hisoka doing when he was 13? Crying over a bubble gum? 

I wonder where the author got his info though, because this is certainly new to me. However, I can verify that the other data are true, so this and other things must be reliable too.

Other notes:
Only Killua passed in 288th Hunter Exam? I thought he was just given special treatment and the rest of the exam continued as it is.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Feb 22, 2009)

HxH is one of the few manga's I have bought the volumes to, and YT makes me wait for more. Kind of makes me feel dumb.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 22, 2009)

> you thought HxH = OP at one point



hey 
that was at a time when there was no HxH and I was deeply into OP
OP got nothing on HxH  even at that time i said HxH was better

*nothing got nothing on HxH for me*



> what was Hisoka doing when he was 13



probably killing people stronger than kuroro 




> Other notes:
> Only Killua passed in 288th Hunter Exam? I thought he was just given special treatment and the rest of the exam continued as it is



yes,killua was the only one
dont read HxH so fast 



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> HxH is one of the few manga's I have bought the volumes to, and YT makes me wait for more. Kind of makes me feel dum



....
and welcome 

hisoka>kuroro ,right


----------



## Danchou (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't think that info is accurate. I doubt Kuroro was 13 when he formed the Ryodan.

Based on the look of the Ryodan in this flashback I'd say it was formed about 10 years ago. Kuroro would be 16 by that time though he might very well be older. The main point is though, we need loads more Ryodan ownage!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 22, 2009)

oh wait I got a better answer

hisoka was waiting for kuroro to ripe


----------



## Danchou (Feb 22, 2009)

When Kuroro was busy being badass and known throughout the entire world with the Ryodan, Hisoka was busy performing circus acts in the Celestial Towers or busy failing the Hunter exam. 

j/k, I'm just trying to get you riled.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 22, 2009)

I nearly forgot.

This day marks the 7th year since HxH topped my anime/manga list.  And this was what I had to say about it:



			
				I minus 7 years said:
			
		

> I never thought the day will come that I'll say this but...
> 
> Hunter X Hunter is better than Dragon Ball!



 I was such a kid.

Hunter 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> yes,killua was the only one
> dont read HxH so fast



I read it slow  It's just that I assumed differently. I really thought that Killua was Menchi the II, an aberration in short, and that the rest of the test proceeded normally. I suppose did not want to acknowledge that only _one_ passed _again_ when in that same arc they are showing us thousands of nen users.

Oh wait, I remember why I thought this: Ponzu was already a hunter back in NGL. She could've passed only in the 286th exam, the same year Killua did. 

So who's not reading now 



> hisoka was waiting for kuroro to ripe



No. He was killing himself to be a worthy opponent, while Kuroro was already making history with the Ryodan at such a young age 



			
				Danchou said:
			
		

> I don't think that info is accurate. I doubt Kuroro was 13 when he formed the Ryodan.



Yeah, 13 is too young. The website owner has proven himself to be really knowledgeable, though. He knows the names of every ant and even the mayor of York Shin.  So while in the end that tidbit may not be true, he still had a good reason to write it, and I want to know what that reason is. I myself assumed Kuroro was 18. 

Oh, that's it. Maybe it was a typo and he really meant 18. 

Anyway, the guy says Abengane met Kuroro on March 17, 2000, the same day that Gon cleared GI. I don't know why he assumed that. I always thought there'll be a lag of a few weeks, or at least 3 days. 

Nevertheless, it makes you wonder what Togashi was thinking when he showed Phinx going "Is is the Danchou?!" and also the panel in my sig in 229, because obviously, he already has a result in mind. Was the nen erasing a failure after all? Or was it a foreshadowing of Danchou's (impossible!!!) loss?


----------



## Danchou (Feb 22, 2009)

It's true. Just before Gon cleared GI, Abengane is seen lifting the nenbeast imposed on him by touching Gensuru and commenting how remarkable it is that they defeated him and saying he'll let them reap the reward. Then shortly after that he uses magnetic force to go towards Hisoka and prepare for the nenremoval.

Despite that, a while later in the storyline (namely in the NGL arc), Kuroro is still not back as the leader of the Ryodan, so I think the process took a while longer than I expected. Which makes me think there really is a certain condition that they must fulfill before Kurapica's nen is erased.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 22, 2009)

what the fuck is happening with hisoka and kuroro 



> it a foreshadowing of Danchou's (impossible!!!) loss



it could go either way,
damn it,I'm scared now 



> I read it slow  It's just that I assumed differently. I really thought that Killua was Menchi the II, an aberration in short, and that the rest of the test proceeded normally. I suppose did not want to acknowledge that only one passed again when in that same arc they are showing us thousands of nen users.
> 
> Oh wait, I remember why I thought this: Ponzu was already a hunter back in NGL. She could've passed only in the 286th exam, the same year Killua did.



I actually read it on wiki 

I wasnt sure that he was the only one


----------



## Danchou (Feb 22, 2009)

I just realised that Feitan is even potentially much more powerful than I had thought up until now. We know he has to take damage in order to use his Pain Packer, but the sheer level of power and it's broken nature more than makes up for the risk. Seeing that a broken arm was enough to release a 'rather weak' Rising Sun that is still a oneshot attack and considering that he probably has a high level of Reinforcement, what's to say that he could not just heal himself after he has used the attack. Remember, Kurapica effortlessly healed a broken arm in an instant when he fought Ubougin.

So Feitan would get to use an ability as powerful as Pain Packer/Rising Sun and could theoretically still walk away without any significant form of injury. Pretty impressive, eh.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 22, 2009)

hisoka will put all of them to shame


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 23, 2009)

Danchou said:


> *I just realised that Feitan is even potentially much more powerful than I had thought up until now.* We know he has to take damage in order to use his Pain Packer, but the sheer level of power and it's broken nature more than makes up for the risk. Seeing that a broken arm was enough to release a 'rather weak' Rising Sun that is still a oneshot attack and considering that he probably has a high level of Reinforcement, what's to say that he could not just heal himself after he has used the attack. Remember, Kurapica effortlessly healed a broken arm in an instant when he fought Ubougin.
> 
> So Feitan would get to use an ability as powerful as Pain Packer/Rising Sun and could theoretically still walk away without any significant form of injury. Pretty impressive, eh.



Or Zazan was just awfully weak.  j/k

I was wondering that as well. The moment I saw that guy, I just knew he had much potential and with that Pain Packer feat with Zazan (and he expressly stated that he has, in fact, "rusted"), just shows there's still more in him. 

I don't know if he can heal himself just like the way Kurapica heals though. I forgot what nen-type Feitan is (was he transformation type?). As far as my memory is concerned, the nen-type that can enable the nen user to heal himself was "reinforcement" so I doubt Feitan will be able to immediately heal himself (if he is a transformation type). Kurapica was able to do that healing feat because his "sharingan" (sorry forgot what his eyes were called) was activated, thus making him a "specialization type" user (Emperor Time) and in effect, enabling him to utilize the five standard nen types at 100% efficiency (Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that's how Kurapica's Emperor Time works). Hence, Kurapica was able to heal his broken arm instantly. I don't think Feitan has that ability. But maybe he can heal himself, but as I said, not instantly.

Feitan is one of my favorite Ryodan members. Aside from his Pain Packer, one thing I like about him is how he broke one of the basic shounen rules. He attacked Zazan while he/she/it was powering up. That was just freaking badass.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 23, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what the fuck is happening with hisoka and kuroro
> 
> it could go either way,
> damn it,I'm scared now



Yeah, those dates made everything seem so real.  Togashi has already played everything in his mind, I tell you.  If only I could read minds. 

Anyway, I'm starting to think that Hina will play a role in it. Togashi emphasized her ability enough, and this is the only reason I can think of why Togashi had to mention the fact that Hina likes treasures. Also, it is a very neat way to connect the current arc to the rest of the story, and also explains why Kuroro has not yet called-up by the time the Ryodan disposed of Zazan. Yup, I am so liking this theory. At least this is better than a flashback of the fight with Hisoka, because that fight is something we HAVE to see in real time 



Danchou said:


> It's true. Just before Gon cleared GI, Abengane is seen lifting the nenbeast imposed on him by touching Gensuru and commenting how remarkable it is that they defeated him and saying he'll let them reap the reward. Then shortly after that he uses magnetic force to go towards Hisoka and prepare for the nenremoval.



Yeah, I remember that. But I didn't think Abengane will meet Kuroro that same day. Surreal. Makes everything seem much more real. Btw, do you consider this (by far the best page in the entire ant arc ) to be canon, as in literally happening, or just a representation of the impending fight that Togashi is reminding us of? I've always thought it was the latter.



> Rising Sun that is still a oneshot attack and considering that he probably has a high level of Reinforcement, what's to say that he could not just heal himself after he has used the attack. Remember, Kurapica effortlessly healed a broken arm in an instant when he fought Ubougin.



Wasn't what Kurapica did an ability, as opposed to being a given for reinforcement type? Or are you theorizing that Feitan has some form of a healing ability as well? Which actually makes sense.  A hatsu based on the amount of damage you received has disadvantages, and a healing ability is a good counter to these.



			
				Master Bait said:
			
		

> Feitan is one of my favorite Ryodan members. Aside from his Pain Packer, one thing I like about him is how he broke one of the basic shounen rules. He attacked Zazan while he/she/it was powering up. That was just freaking badass.



Phinx>>>Feitan  And so a new rivalry is born


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 23, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> > Originally Posted by Master Bait
> >
> > Feitan is *one of my favorite* Ryodan members. Aside from his Pain Packer, one thing I like about him is how he broke one of the basic shounen rules. He attacked Zazan while he/she/it was powering up. That was just freaking badass.
> 
> ...



No harm done there. I like Phinx too. 

I think the only Ryodan member that I dislike is that hairy guy (sorry forgot his name) that can copy things in the York Shin arc. I find his ability kinda lame, but I admit, it is useful with regards to their "work".


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 23, 2009)

> Yeah, I remember that. But I didn't think Abengane will meet Kuroro that same day. Surreal. Makes everything seem much more real. Btw, do you consider this (by far the best page in the entire ant arc ) to be canon, as in literally happening, or just a representation of the impending fight that Togashi is reminding us of? I've always thought it was the latter



I think that one is litrally happening

on the other hand,the one with kurapica and lerio was a reminding


----------



## Blastrix (Feb 23, 2009)

Does any of you know if/where i can get some high quality scans of HxH after chapter 185? (just finished watching the anime, and want to continue with manga at best quality possible)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 23, 2009)

Blastrix said:


> Does any of you know if/where i can get some high quality scans of HxH after chapter 185? (just finished watching the anime, and want to continue with manga at best quality possible)



wolfman_120


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 23, 2009)

no
togashi improved them for the volume releases

DL from the site i just posted


----------



## Blastrix (Feb 23, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> no
> togashi improved them for the volume releases
> 
> DL from the site i just posted



Really?  Thank you so much  Im really in love with this series at the moment


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 23, 2009)

Blastrix said:


> Really?  Thank you so much  Im really in love with this series at the moment



hisoka or kuroro


----------



## NeBy (Feb 23, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> wolfman_120




Any d/l-link for that other thingy anime? Sword of the something something that you said didn't have a story? (though...being on the run with a kid on your side and assassins after you...isn't that like, SnM?)


----------



## Blastrix (Feb 23, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> hisoka or kuroro



Hisoka  (though both are pretty awesome) 



NeBy said:


> Any d/l-link for that other thingy anime? Sword of the something something that you said didn't have a story? (though...being on the run with a kid on your side and assassins after you...isn't that like, SnM?)



Sword of the... sword of the... sword of the stranger?  (Sounds like it )


----------



## Fran (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 23, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Any d/l-link for that other thingy anime? Sword of the something something that you said didn't have a story? (though...being on the run with a kid on your side and assassins after you...isn't that like, SnM?)



yes similar to snM
I like the story but still it isnt that special
also my plan was
to lower your expectation so you like the movie more 

still I think the story is nice
btw I gave that site to you before 



> Hisoka  (though both are pretty awesome)







> LOL
> Check this YAOI Kurapika x Leorio video out
> 
> Ding Dong Song.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 24, 2009)

I was digging it till Cell showed up. D:


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 24, 2009)

cell will make it better


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 24, 2009)

Got this from 



			
				Comipress said:
			
		

> _Togashi is also the devoted husband of Naoko Takeuchi. When Takeuchi once expressed praise for "Elfen Lied", Togashi immediately inserted more brutal scenes in spades to cater to her fancies... I wonder whether he'll be as actively concerned about his own reader's desires(sob). _





May not be true though. Sounds like something you would hear in a gossip column...


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 24, 2009)

Lol pussy-whipped.


----------



## ytrewqyuiop (Feb 24, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Blastrix (Feb 24, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Blastrix, I'll pm you a link if you want. Or you could just buy the manga.



Nah, its alright  I've caught up to latest chapter now anyway 

Awesome series by the way! The battles in hxh seems alot more well-thought out, than in any other WSJ fights...
Now i just have to pray for the mangaka to end it


----------



## Arakasi (Feb 24, 2009)

Love this manga, definitely one of my favorites. Can't wait for the hiatus to end.

Though I seem to have bad luck with my favorite mangas: HxH, Berserk, and Vagabond are all on irregular release schedules.

Killua and Hisoka are the most interesting characters IMO.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 24, 2009)

> The thing is, Viz's translations are truer to Togashi's original meaning than anything else.



That's good to hear, at least all this licensing is justified this time. I suppose the sub for the box set is pretty accurate as well? Because the fansub I has several errors.

Anyway, while it's great that Viz is faithful to Togashi's original intention, I wish they still translated a few things (just a few things) the way the fan translators did, for _aesthetic_ purposes and to retain a certain Japanese-ness of the series. For example, I very much prefer Kuroro over Chrollo, York Shin over York New and Genei Ryodan over Phantom Troupe. These are the names I've been used to since I first watched the series in our local dub, and I'm not very glad that suddenly, these new, odd and not-as-epic names are becoming the 'official' ones.

I am not arguing for the rightness or wrongness of a translation, and in the long run it might be better to adopt Viz's. I am just saying that I'm not exactly jubilant over this sudden imposition. 

*Oh btw, Mr Toto: Kuroro or Hisoka?*  You have to answer this. 



Arakasi said:


> Love this manga, definitely one of my favorites. Can't wait for the hiatus to end.
> 
> Though I seem to have bad luck with my favorite mangas: HxH, Berserk, and Vagabond are all on irregular release schedules.



You have a very good taste. 



> Killua and Hisoka are the most interesting characters IMO.



I take it back. You _kind of_ have a good taste.

Just add Kuroro to the mix 


Edit Speaking of Viz, HxH vol 24, released last January 9, is the 230th out of 250 bestselling manga in January.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 25, 2009)

Mr. Toto said:


> The origins of the Royal Guards' names (Neferpitou, Shauapouf, and *Monthuthuyoupi*


Lol wtf


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 25, 2009)

> Also, chikkychappy--I'm a Chrollo man. Though Hisoka's awesome too



damn it ,mr.toto


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 25, 2009)

Walls of text writers = awesome Kuroro fans  



Excluding NeBy


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 25, 2009)

yeah,lol

I noticed wall of text =kuroro fan (including Neby )

hisoka fans=owns by one word
,hisoka


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 25, 2009)

^Heh, so even the characters' personalities are reflected on the fans to some extent. I really like this rivalry. 



Anyway, I've been discovering some rather useless HxH stuff lately, and I found a new one. It seems like just recently (today?), HxH was very briefly mentioned in a TV show. Here is an , and a video of it.

I don't have a good translation of what the woman said (またハンターxハンター休歳かよ!), though it's obviously taking a jab at our beloved series.


----------



## Toto y Moi (Feb 25, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> ^Heh, so even the characters' personalities are reflected on the fans to some extent. I really like this rivalry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a pun. _Kyuusai_ can mean both "nine-years-old" and "hiatus," depending on the context and the Kanji used. "休載" is hiatus, whereas "九歳" is nine-years-old. The phrase she says itself is "Hunter x Hunter is still 9-years-old?!" if you use the age thing, or "Hunter x Hunter is still on hiatus?!" if you interpret it as hiatus. But the way it's written on screen forms a combination of the Kanji for "rest" and "age," so it's something like "HxH is still rest-years-old?!"


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2009)

The actual translation is:



> In addition, is it a hunter x hunter rest year?



Which obviously is a dig at Togashi and his laziness


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 26, 2009)

No one in japan talks smack about hunter x hunter

Only retarded ANN reviewers do


----------



## Tommygun (Feb 27, 2009)

But hey..
it's been like 11 weeks now since December 5th....

We want more HxH!!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 27, 2009)

I was watching ep.34 when they tried to pass zoldeck servant
no action in this episode
but it was so damn great,gon's words at the end were amazing

also gon's stubbornness is amazing as usual

and young killua is cuuuuuuuuuuuuute ,I want to hug him

gon was mean to killua  
those
I'm sure killua's love for gon is much much more than that of gon's love to him


if they were to fight (I dont think so),killua will never raise a finger on gon

and damn it togashi,you are getting on my nerves seriously

Editch clannad new ep,such a beautiful anime


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 27, 2009)

Griffith>Hisoka, Griffith>Hisoka, Griffith>Hisoka, Griffith>Hisoka, Griffith>Hisoka,

HXH rocks


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 27, 2009)

Hmmm... Canaria episode was nice, but episode 36 really wins it for me. Best in the Zaoldyeck mini-arc, imho. I wish I can watch again, but I'm still waiting for my box set. 

And damn Togashi, my patience is wearing thin.  If there isn't any announcement by the next issue of SJ (14th) then I don't care anymore. Just call me or whatever when the chapters finally arrive. 



And oh, Kuroro>all.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2009)

> and young killua is cuuuuuuuuuuuuute ,I want to hug him



You sound like those fangirls


> And damn Togashi, my patience is wearing thin.



Honestly just keep your mind off Hxh otherwise it'll piss you off.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 27, 2009)

> You sound like those fangirls



yeah,I know 

wtf with me,probably too much clannad


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 27, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> *and young killua is cuuuuuuuuuuuuute ,I want to hug him*l



I can imagine you doing the usual fangirl action while saying that 



> gon was mean to killua
> Link removed



I actually liked that scene. And yes, I got mad at Gon for treating Killua like that. 



> and damn it togashi,you are getting on my nerves seriously



You're not alone. 



> And damn Togashi, my patience is wearing thin.



Read another manga to busy yourself with. I just started reading Bakuman and it's pretty interesting.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 27, 2009)

> I can imagine you doing the usual fangirl action while saying that



you know that I'm a hot blooded man 
right 

but i cant help it,baby killua is cute


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 27, 2009)

Is there any good HxH colorings around?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2009)

zOmg Klown what did you think of Naruto? Fuck me I was soo shocked


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 27, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> zOmg Klown what did you think of Naruto? Fuck me I was soo shocked


It was epic, and Hinata was actually both hot and badass when she confessed.
Never thought i'd see the day when i was gonna say that.

Didn't last long though, two seconds after she had a black rod up her ass 


NeBy said:


> Yes, the one of Feitan in my sigpic.


It's old, already seen it, wants sum new stuff.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 27, 2009)

> It was epic, and Hinata was actually both hot and badass when she confessed.
> Never thought i'd see the day when i was gonna say that.
> 
> Didn't last long though, two seconds after she had a black rod up her ass



I looked at the last 3 chapters of that chapter
evrything looks badass

damn it should,I wait for the anime 

anyway did she die ?


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 27, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I looked at the last 3 chapters of that chapter
> evrything looks badass
> 
> damn it should,I wait for the anime


Lol the anime sucks, fuck the anime.


hgfdsahjkl said:


> anyway did she die ?


I doubt it, but with the recent killing spree who knows.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 27, 2009)

> Lol the anime sucks, fuck the anime



I know 
but they always do great jop with the main fight

but to tell the truth,hidan and kakuzu arc was good in anime


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 27, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I know
> but they always do great jop with the main fight
> 
> but to tell the truth,hidan and kakuzu arc was good in anime


True, the high budget fighting-episodes are fuckin off the hook, i also enjoyed the one in the village after Asuma died, even though it was mostly Shikamaru just wandering around.


----------



## NeBy (Feb 27, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> It was epic, and Hinata was actually both hot and badass when she confessed.
> Never thought i'd see the day when i was gonna say that.
> 
> Didn't last long though, two seconds after she had a black rod up her ass
> ...



That may be, but note we didn't actually see where he put that rod.

Knowing Naruto, it will be revealed afterwards, that he just stabbed her in the arm or something, and she's alive.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 27, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> True, the high budget fighting-episodes are fuckin off the hook, i also enjoyed the one in the village after Asuma died, even though it was mostly Shikamaru just wandering around.



yeah,that was because of the genius director 
he is same one who did the fighting episode,also the one who did zabuza death

he is a freaken genius

btw here is the trailer for guin saga
Miura is a fan of this manga 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwmu19f97lc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeBy (Feb 27, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah,that was because of the genius director
> he is same one who did the fighting episode,also the one who did zabuza death
> 
> he is a freaken genius
> ...



Deja-vu post:

hgfds!! why don't you tell me those things! 

It looks like something I would enjoy!


And, ermm...can you give me a link to a working thingy (or isn't it out yet)?

Because, I still didn't find a good one for that other anime thingy-with-no-story you casually mentioned and I said I'd probably like it.

All that good anime, and I miss it all! 


btw, now that dattebayo doesn't do it anymore; any other site that has naruto-anime fast?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 27, 2009)

guin saga still will air on april



> because, I still didn't find a good one for that other anime thingy-with-no-story you casually mentioned and I said I'd probably like it



I didnt say no story 
as I said before,I wanted to lower your expectation so you can enjoy it more

story is still nice/good but not the movie strongest point

anime-eden didnt work ?


----------



## NeBy (Feb 27, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> guin saga still will air on april
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well...if they're going to call 'sword of the stranger' something else...

AND if they're going to ask for registering...


----------



## NeBy (Feb 27, 2009)

New bakuman is out! (wasn't there an hour ago!)


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 27, 2009)

There's something horribly wrong with your sig neBy

HxH sucks


----------



## NeBy (Feb 27, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> There's something horribly wrong with your sig neBy
> 
> HxH sucks



There is?

Hey! Now you mention it...where IS my sig?

Have moderators gotten rid of it? Was it too big? Has our God Togashi punished me?! 

No, wait...He's too lazy for that. 


Edit: first few chapters of new Bakuman were a bit less, I thought 
I didn't understand it fully neither; sometimes, the translation didn't seem to make sense.

Luckily, it picked up again at the end.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 27, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah,that was because of the genius director
> he is same one who did the fighting episode,also the one who did zabuza death
> 
> he is a freaken genius
> ...



That looks epic i can't wait for Guin Saga anime 

Need to track down translations of the books sometime if they can inspire an epic like Berserk they must be good


----------



## NeBy (Feb 28, 2009)

Hmm! Strange! Has there been an update of the bakumanpages of the last chapter? I could have sworn some things were translated quite differently last night...

Makes more sense, now.

So, no HxH until 14/04, huh? Bummer.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 28, 2009)

April 14? Where'd you get that date? 



			
				NeBy said:
			
		

> I've said this before; I'm on neither "side".



We didn't mean who you think will win between Kuroro and Hisoka, but who you prefer as a character. 


Btw, I bought Viz's volumes 3 and 14 today.  And of course, I just made another lazy bastard a wee bit richer.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 28, 2009)

NeBy said:


> So, no HxH until 14/04, huh? Bummer.


Source? **


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 28, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Source? **



what do you think of clannad ?

cuz they didnt believe me when I said it's so good


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 28, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what do you think of clannad ?
> 
> cuz they didnt believe me when I said it's so good


I think Clannad is awesome, especially After Story
The first season was good too, but this one has had more of an impact on me with certain events.

The Visual Novel's are epic too (Giving Tomoyo sum dick is always nice )


----------



## Proxy (Feb 28, 2009)

This just in, Kuroro Lucifer is better than Hisoka. That is all


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 1, 2009)

What are you talking about, that has been the epic truth for ages.


----------



## krizma (Mar 1, 2009)

I can tell you guys chapter 300, an extra chapter dedicated to Hisoka will come out on Hisokas birthday, June 6th. So 14th of April sounds realistic.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 1, 2009)

krizma said:


> I can tell you guys chapter 300, an extra chapter dedicated to Hisoka will come out on Hisokas birthday, June 6th. So 14th of April sounds realistic.



WoW! I didn't know even of Hisoka's birthday (nor of any other characters, even Killua). I guess I can't still be classified as a HxH fan, even yet, a HxH tard. 

Damn! I suck! 

But I'm hoping that'll be true though. HxH has already been dragged because of this fucking hiatus Togashi's having and I would very much like to see a chapter dedicated to Hisoka (and I hope it's not Hisoka porn).


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 1, 2009)

krizma said:


> I can tell you guys chapter 300, an extra chapter dedicated to Hisoka will come out on Hisokas birthday, June 6th. So 14th of April sounds realistic.



*calculates*

No it's not  Are you like Gon or something when it comes to maths  Move it a week earlier though and that awesome idea will be possible 

Anyway, I don't know where NeBy got April 14. He probably just calculated the days between the news of the return and actual return of HxH in past hiatuses, and from them made his guess. But then that's giving him too much credit. It's probably just his birthday, or his NF join date. 


@MasterBait
3-03 - Leorio
4-04 - Kurapica
5-05 - Gon
6-06 - Hisoka
7-07 - Killua
9-09 - Nobunaga

Quite easy to remember.


----------



## krizma (Mar 1, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> *calculates*
> 
> No it's not  Are you like Gon or something when it comes to maths  Move it a week earlier though and that awesome idea will be possible
> 
> ...



Haha I didn't calculate it just estimated roughly. I really hope togashi will pull something off for the 300th chapter.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 1, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> @MasterBait
> 3-03 - Leorio
> 4-04 - Kurapica
> 5-05 - Gon
> ...





If only I knew, but I didn't... quite a pattern there, Togashi. 

Killua's birthday has two 7s and 7 is my lucky number. This must mean something.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 1, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> I think Clannad is awesome, especially After Story
> The first season was good too, but this one has had more of an impact on me with certain events.
> 
> The Visual Novel's are epic too (Giving Tomoyo sum dick is always nice )



the original clannad was okay for me,but after story is one of my favourite.
emotions  ,direction,story,art and animation  all are top notch

also I read the last 2 chapters of bleach and my favourite espada is a 

as for One Piece anime
supernova are gonna appear next episode 
I heared alot about that arc of OP,I hope it's really that good

@Neby
yeah anime-eden doesnt have sword of the stranger


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 1, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> *calculates*
> 
> No it's not  Are you like Gon or something when it comes to maths  Move it a week earlier though and that awesome idea will be possible
> 
> ...





Omg I have the same brithday as Gon, my favorite character! It seems the characters behaviors matches their zodiac


----------



## Danchou (Mar 1, 2009)

Damn, Togashi's lazyness is pissing me the f'k off. I get fed up everytime I think of it. That's why I try not to check here too often. 

He couldn't even manage to get his act together by ending the hiatus at the same time of last year. No wonder HxH is constantly ranked one of the least popular in SJ. New readers don't put up with this.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 1, 2009)

> No wonder HxH is constantly ranked one of the least popular in SJ. New readers don't put up with this.



isnt that something when the manga is actually running

I dont know the ranking

but if that is true adding all the hatus
probably they will cancel it

I always thought that what keeps HxH is its ranking which is reflected on the volume sales


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 1, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:
			
		

> I always thought that what keeps HxH is its ranking which is reflected on the volume sales



In terms of Jump weekly rankings (where readers vote for their favorite series per issue), HxH does not do very well. In its last run, it started off at 4th and 5th place in the first two weeks, but it averaged 13th place subsequently (source). But that's probably because HxH readers, who tend to be older, don't give sh** about ranking, or maybe they simply can't be bothered to vote for a series that's not there half the time. Nevertheless, in terms of volume sales and overall popularity, HxH is definitely up there. Right now it's in the 6th or 7th place among all mangas, which is quite a feat given Togashi's countless bullshit.

Interestingly, HxH has never really topped Jump's rankings, even back in the glory days of the York Shin arc. OP outranked it 99% of the time while other series like Hikaru no Go (hey, it's good ), Yu Gi-oh () and Prince of Tennis () also did at varying times and periods. I'm not sure how it was in terms of volume sales though. Probably sold nearly 2million copies per volume at its peak.

Anyway, I also feared if HxH will be cancelled before, so I did my research.  And don't worry, it won't be, at least, not on the grounds of its lack of popularity. It still sells well, and brings in a different type of audience for Jump. 

And speaking of being cancelled, let me plug-in one my favorite posts in this thread, to give us some encouragement in these hard times.  



			
				an excerpt of the post said:
			
		

> I'd much rather have YYH ended (even badly) than reduced to a cheap knock-off of DBZ. I'd rather HxH die than be compromised. Doesn't that suggest that Togashi is, in fact, MORE attached to his story than the average SJ mangaka?





Seriously, where's that Starwing girl now? She should post more.



Danchou said:


> Damn, Togashi's lazyness is pissing me the f'k off. I get fed up everytime I think of it. That's why I try not to check here too often.



:rofl

Sorry, don't mind me. I just found that funny for some reason. Maybe because I can relate?


----------



## Danchou (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes, it's correct that the magazine SJ ranks the popularity of the manga when it is busy running by the table of contents. It has been ranked in the lowest regions whenever it was on. The readers don't get attached to a manga that pops up once in a while and then goes off for an indefinite period of time. Especially younger generations of kids who don't know the background wouldn't care too much about it.

This thread which kept track of the weekly rankings over 2008 gives a good insight on how things work there. At the time of chapter 278 for instance it was just hopping outside of the top 5 of the least popular series. A permanent stay in the lower regions is pretty much a good indication whether a (new) manga is getting axed.

If Togashi wasn't such a big name and HxH wasn't doing that well in the volume sales (tankoubons), then it would undoubtebly been cancelled ages ago. It's kind of unfair to other mangaka who don't get that much priviliges.

z0mg, chikkychappy beat me to it.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 1, 2009)

I think HxH's ToC rankings during the constant hiatus era (hey, that's a nice term ) are usually placed by the Jump editors themselves. So they're not the actual rankings, though they're a good indication. The one here seems to be the real one, and from it we can clearly see OP's supremacy.



			
				Danchou said:
			
		

> z0mg, chikkychappy beat me to it.



I always win.  

Especially against Hisotards


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 1, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> here


Can someone explain how the hell you're supposed to read this?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 1, 2009)

Gents, Killua here.

I might get banned, or I probably will. Permantly, forever.

It was fun 

POKKURU FOR GREAT JUSTICE


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 1, 2009)

Everyone needs to get their asses over here:
Link removed
and check out the amazing fuckin colorings by Patrik_h88.

Can't get anymore epic...


Gray Fox said:


> Gents, Killua here.
> 
> I might get banned, or I probably will. Permantly, forever.
> 
> ...


Then i need to know before it's too late, were you Birkin?


----------



## Danchou (Mar 1, 2009)

Now that you mention it, it all makes sense now. 

It was fun havin you around, Killua.

Btw, Claymore rocks . Not as good as people make it out to be, but it's not bad.


----------



## Teach (Mar 1, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> here





KLoWn said:


> Can someone explain how the hell you're supposed to read this?



Same          .


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 1, 2009)

HOLY FUCK I JUST SAW CAPTAIN KID 

I gotta watch next weeks episode.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 1, 2009)

who the fuck is captain kid 

you did the same reaction,I'm seeing everywhere 

OMG kid


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 1, 2009)

You don't read the manga?

Kid is the guy with the red hair at 0:19-0:20


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 1, 2009)

yup I dont read it

I watch OP anime

kid looks like a devil but cool and that other guy probably his name is law is cool too


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 1, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> did you see that episode of kuma it looked good?


Nah, i don't watch OP, it's slow filler-infested crap, but for the supernova-arc i'll make an exception.


hgfdsahjkl said:


> kid looks like a devil but cool and that other guy probably his name is law is cool too


Kid is just a rip-off of Beelzebub from Sand Land, Law on the other hand is the most pimptastic character ever to grace OP, so goddamn awesome.


Also, look at this:

Wicked coloring or wut?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 1, 2009)

I looked at the kyubi one cuz I looked at that chapter anyway

looks freaken awesome ,I saved it

but the other one looks like a spoiler for me so I closed it


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 2, 2009)

I had a quick look through this thread and I am not pleased with all the loving that the bishie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Hisoka is getting

Strange, reading through HxH (which overall is an amazing shounen manga, I'd rate is above OP, Naruto and Bleach _easily_) I don't have a favourite character.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 2, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> and I am not pleased with all the loving that the bishie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Hisoka is getting


Oh shit, here we go 

Que Hisoka-tards


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 2, 2009)

yello fellas,

every day when i see this thread in my Control Panel, i hope to see *Hunter x Hunter - Is Back Baby  *instead of *Hunter x Hunter - Back on Hiatus.*

o and, killua is cool


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 2, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> chikkychappy said:
> 
> 
> > here
> ...



1st column - actual overall ranking according to votes
2nd - changes in ranking compared to the last week, whether it went up, down or stayed the same
3rd - series title
4th - average ranking. i don't exactly know how this works. i've always thought that readers just vote for a single series they like best, but this implies that they rank all series instead. 
5th to 14th - the placing of the series in actual jump issues (we should be in the 14th/15th issue now, but the site only has up to the 13th so far). the placing is largely based on actual rankings, but could also be altered if there's a new series, a series returns, or the mangaka missed the deadline so is punished by giving a lower rank, etc. 
15th - latest chapter

(partial) legend:
red - front cover
orange - colored pages
black - ended/about to end




omg laser pew pew! said:


> I had a quick look through this thread and I am not pleased with all the loving that the *bishie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Hisoka* is getting
> 
> Strange, reading through HxH (which overall is an amazing shounen manga, I'd rate is above OP, Naruto and Bleach _easily_) I don't have a favourite character.



 Truth in multiple levels.




And shame, I like Killua's/Gray Fox's posts.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 2, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> _I had a quick look through this thread and I am not pleased with all the loving that the bishie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Hisoka is getting_
> 
> Strange, reading through HxH (which overall is an amazing shounen manga, I'd rate is above OP, Naruto and Bleach _easily_) I don't have a favourite character.


You sir, are awesome.

Now, if only we'd get you to say Kuroro is your fav.. 

Gray Fox is still with us btw.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm still alive, no hush about this incident 

I might still not make it though


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 2, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I had a quick look through this thread and I am not pleased with all the loving that the *bishie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Hisoka* is getting
> 
> Strange, reading through HxH (which overall is an amazing shounen manga, I'd rate is above OP, Naruto and Bleach _easily_) I don't have a favourite character.





My favorite character is Leorio, although it always seems to change every so often.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 2, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I had a quick look through this thread and I am not pleased with all the loving that the bishie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Hisoka is getting
> 
> Strange, reading through HxH (which overall is an amazing shounen manga, I'd rate is above OP, Naruto and Bleach _easily_) I don't have a favourite character.




Hisoka deserves all the love in the world 

anyway good that you noticed that kuroro doesnt get that love 
what can you do ?
his fans are sooooooooooo little



> Truth in multiple levels





> You sir, are awesome.
> 
> Now, if only we'd get you to say Kuroro is your fav..
> 
> Gray Fox is still with us btw



both of you must be happy that finally someone doesnt like hisoka

poor you 
not enought love for your kuroro

well.I cant see both of of you with all the love hisoka gets 

your kuroro love is like a drop in the sea of hisoka's love


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 2, 2009)

OH SHIT! This will probably end up being a Hisotard vs Kurotard fight fest! 

That's what you get when HxH is on hiatus. Better start working Togashi or else the world will implode.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah, I guess Leorio is probably the closest person I'd classify as 'favourite' though it's probably only because he reminds me of Isshin from Bleach


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 2, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> yello fellas,
> 
> every day when i see this thread in my Control Panel, i hope to see *Hunter x Hunter - Is Back Baby  *instead of *Hunter x Hunter - Back on Hiatus.*


There's a bigger chance it'll say *Togashi cancells HxH to play WoW* tbh 


chikkychappy said:


> 1st column - actual overall ranking according to votes
> 2nd - changes in ranking compared to the last week, whether it went up, down or stayed the same
> 3rd - series title
> 4th - average ranking. i don't exactly know how this works. i've always thought that readers just vote for a single series they like best, but this implies that they rank all series instead.
> ...


Ah thnx, now the list got more fun to read 


Gray Fox said:


> I'm still alive, no hush about this incident
> 
> I might still not make it though


Oi, you Birkin??


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 2, 2009)

leorio was my favorite too but he got powerscaled out of the plot ( he went doctor instead of kickass fighter) so my default is gon till someone cool comes along.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 2, 2009)

what?what?

you have hisokaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

leorio always looked like a filler to me 
nice guy but never really liked him that much


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 2, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Oi, you Birkin??



Who? Is he as epic as me?


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 2, 2009)

Leorio is filler, i can't even begin to remember anything noteworthy he's done.



Gray Fox said:


> Who? Is he as epic as me?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not sure where you're coming from klown


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 2, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I'm not sure where you're coming from klown


I wonder...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2009)

My penis hurts from waiting


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 2, 2009)

Oi keep your peepee yourself


----------



## Fran (Mar 2, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Leorio is filler, i can't even begin to remember anything noteworthy he's done.



Dude, he showed his enormous manhood to Kurapika, who promptly died of a nosebleed. Sure, it was in the filler, but HxH anime filler = canon.

pek Leorio


Leorio and Kurapika are as good as gone though. They have 0 plot relevancy now that all the big guns [the ants] have been pulled out.


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 2, 2009)

I vaguely remember there being a page with Leorio and kurapika's face on it, saying "When is it going to be our turn?" Too bad that was like fifty chapters ago 5 years ago


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 3, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> I vaguely remember there being a page with Leorio and kurapika's face on it, saying "When is it going to be our turn?" Too bad that was like fifty chapters ago 5 years ago



I remember that. I thought they were going to come and help them fight the 'ants'

lol 'ants'


----------



## Gunners (Mar 3, 2009)

> Leorio is filler, i can't even begin to remember anything noteworthy he's done.


He got them phones at a discount price, phones.....

Anyway, I wonder when the series will start again, my guess is October.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 3, 2009)

Hanabishi Recca said:
			
		

> Anyway, I wonder when the series will start again, my guess is *October*.



 No.

It will probably start again on Apr, fine, May.



 @Leorio fanboys. You guys need to get some taste.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 3, 2009)

for once,I agree with chikky 

and it's march


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 3, 2009)

You should agree with me more 

And yes, it's March. It's now march, that is.


----------



## NeBy (Mar 3, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Source?



That was a wild guess logical deduction! 



KLoWn said:


> I think Clannad is awesome, especially After Story
> The first season was good too, but this one has had more of an impact on me with certain events.
> 
> The Visual Novel's are epic too (Giving Tomoyo sum dick is always nice)



Well, well...if even Mr. Negativity says it's awesome, I guess I should give them a try after all.



chikkychappy said:


> *calculates*
> 
> No it's not Are you like Gon or something when it comes to maths Move it a week earlier though and that awesome idea will be possible
> 
> Anyway, I don't know where NeBy got April 14. He probably just calculated the days between the news of the return and actual return of HxH in past hiatuses, and from them made his guess.



What he said! 



> But then that's giving him too much credit. It's probably just his birthday, or his NF join date.





Not what he said.



Master Bait said:


> If only I knew, but I didn't... quite a pattern there, Togashi.
> 
> Killua's birthday has two 7s and 7 is my lucky number. This must mean something.



4's mean something in Japan too, I think. Death? Bad luck? Something like that. No wonder it's on Kurapica. (I remember the same thing with the nameplates during the Hunters' Exam)



hgfdsahjkl said:


> @Neby
> yeah anime-eden doesnt have sword of the stranger



They do, I think, but it's under the Japanese name. What really irks me is the registry-thingy. Any other (free, non-registering) sites?



chikkychappy said:


> And speaking of being cancelled, let me plug-in *one my favorite posts* in this thread, to give us some encouragement in these hard times.



That can't be! It's not one of my posts! 



Danchou said:


> Yes, it's correct that the magazine SJ ranks the popularity of the manga when it is busy running by the table of contents. It has been ranked in the lowest regions whenever it was on. The readers don't get attached to a manga that pops up once in a while and then goes off for an indefinite period of time. Especially younger generations of kids who don't know the background wouldn't care too much about it.
> 
> This which kept track of the weekly rankings over 2008 gives a good insight on how things work there. At the time of chapter 278 for instance it was just hopping outside of the top 5 of the least popular series. A permanent stay in the lower regions is pretty much a good indication whether a (new) manga is getting axed.
> 
> ...




Y-e-e-e-s...we're all jump/anime-publishing experts, now that we read Bakuman... :ho



Gray Fox said:


> Gents, *Killua* here.
> 
> I might get banned, or I probably will. Permantly, forever.
> 
> ...



We figgered that out the moment you were Pokkuru-fanfapping. 



KLoWn said:


> Nah, i don't watch OP, it's slow filler-infested crap, but for the supernova-arc i'll make an exception.
> 
> Kid is just a rip-off of Beelzebub from Sand Land, Law on the other hand is the most pimptastic character ever to grace OP, so goddamn awesome.
> 
> ...



(Klown style: ) Not too shabby.

Actually, it looks quite good. Pity he didn't make any HxH ones...



Master Bait said:


> OH SHIT! This will probably end up being a Hisotard vs Kurotard fight fest!



Yeah...like the last...6 months...in this thread. What a surprise. 



Ennoea said:


> My penis hurts from waiting



Maybe you have a short-tempered peewee?



hgfdsahjkl said:


> for once,I agree with chikky
> 
> and it's march



It's normally around six weeks between first rumours and actual publishing. Since almost a week has past already (with any persistent rumours, again), it's now 20th of April at the soonest.


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 3, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I remember that. I thought they were going to come and help them fight the 'ants'
> 
> lol 'ants'



Not like they could really do anything to the ants even if they came. If Kurapica could use his powers on other people besides the Ryodan then maybe...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 3, 2009)

> It's normally around six weeks between first rumours and actual publishing. Since almost a week has past already (with any persistent rumours, again), it's now 20th of April at the soonest



D.gray man came back with no rumors as I know

still march


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 3, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> D.gray man came back with no rumors as I know
> 
> still march


But D.Gray Man has an mangaka that actually wants to continue her manga, and was forced to take a break due to a hand injury, Togashi just doesn't give a crap.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 3, 2009)

my point is that there was no rumor before its return
and as I know d.gray man mangaka took alot of breaks too

and togashi cares about HxH when he writes but he doesnt give a crap about working 

and oh doesnt berserk mangaka do the same thing as togashi


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 3, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> my point is that there was no rumor before its return


No need for rumours, it comes out as scheduled 


hgfdsahjkl said:


> and as I know d.gray man mangaka took alot of breaks too


I won't comment on that, cuz i really don't know, but my point was that the current break is due to a injury, not playing videogames 


hgfdsahjkl said:


> and togashi cares about HxH when he writes but he doesnt give a crap about working


Kind of a contradiction =X


hgfdsahjkl said:


> and oh doesnt berserk mangaka do the same thing as togashi


Yeah but he delivers with epic-scale battles and drawings~
(Although there's been too many fuckin breaks lately)


----------



## Fran (Mar 3, 2009)

Huh? Togashi had a genuine excuse for a hiatus instead of just "Err...I'm...Going...To like, you know, take a break?" 

 What an interesting development.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 3, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Huh? Togashi had a genuine excuse for a hiatus instead of just "Err...I'm...Going...To like, you know, take a break?"
> 
> What an interesting development.


Nein, the one with the injury is the D-Gray Man mangaka.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 4, 2009)

> Yeah but he delivers with epic-scale battles and drawings~
> (Although there's been too many fuckin breaks lately)



yeah,but togashi delivers much better writing and genius plot(for a battle arc) 

I didnt read berserk last chapter probably I will read it at the end of this year to have enough chapters
but the last few chapters I have read
yes,had epic art but nothing really happened



> I won't comment on that, cuz i really don't know, but my point was that the current break is due to a injury, not playing videogames



and my point,is that D.gray man mangaka is just giving excuses



> not playing videogames



may be he is playing fate stay night


----------



## Violent Man (Mar 4, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah,but togashi delivers much better writing and genius plot(for a battle arc)



The writing has been way too narrative along with being dragged out IMO. It's hard to feel the intensity and emotions of the battles when every little detail is explained to us. You just can't get into it since he's not speaking through the characters.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 4, 2009)

for me,it's just the complete opposite

I feel the intensity and emotions of the battle because of the narration
actually I have never felt them that intense in any manga

togashi just draws the atmosphere with all of its intensity and emotion



> You just can't get into it since he's not speaking through the characters



the man is writing every emotion,every detail that crosses the characters mind
and you see that as a reason to not be able to get in to it
but still he speaks through them after his narration

the characters dont feel one dimensional they actually feel sooooooooooo real

no other manga do that


well,I learned that every person has his opinion ,so no problem for me 

I dont know but what I see in the other manga is
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
damn it ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
take that ,you bastard

I dont think that makes it more intense
actually beside the amazing narration ,you have that

so IMO HxH in this arc far surpass any other

man,just read the narration about pitou just before zeno and netero attack
how cant that take you in to the heat and intensity of the battle


*IMO the narration style of this arc is one of the best in any manga,it just carry HxH into another level,and I hope that togashi keeps using it in the future,just imagin hisoka,kuroro by that kind of writing,it will be mindblowing imo*

we saw alittle of it before when togashi used it with kuroro on how his heart accepted death and I think we all drooled over that,it add too much depth to his characters


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 4, 2009)

I think it's set that way because the current part has been over the course of less than ten minutes. He couldn't have written as what the characters were thinking because that would be just so cluttered so he does it to describe everything

And I'm kinda disappointed that Zeno didn't fight King, I was totally expecting that when I saw him come down on the huge dragon and to see them both face off against the King. He ends up just walking away casually :/


----------



## NeBy (Mar 4, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> D.gray man came back with no rumors as I know
> 
> still march



  

What has that to do with it?! 

Dr. Grayman isn't HxH and it isn't made by Togashi!! 

That's like saying....To put into an analogy: if I say the ship "Rusty Waters" will not dock in the harbour for another 5 minutes, because it always takes five minutes when Captain Lazy uses his ship-whistle till when he actually docks, you counter that by saying "Captain Obvious of the ship "Speedy Sea"  docks in the harbour without whistling". 

So What?! That has no bearing on the matter! It still takes 5 minutes for the ship and captain we're talking about!

 Your counterargument just doesn't make sense AT ALL!!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 4, 2009)

NeBy said:


> What has that to do with it?!
> 
> Dr. Grayman isn't HxH and it isn't made by Togashi!!
> 
> ...





both are publised in jump.
you dont know the source of the rumor
cuz there was a rumor that HxH will be back that doesnt mean that it's a must that we will have a rumor everytime as D.gray man

all are in the same magazine,I dont think they got the rumor from togashi so if they get it from jump doesnt that make it the same ship.

that example


----------



## NeBy (Mar 4, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> both are publised in jump.
> you dont know the source of the rumor
> cuz there was a rumor that HxH will be back that doesnt mean that it's a must that we will have a rumor everytime as D.gray man
> 
> ...



No, that makes it the same harbour! You don't even get the analogies!!

Let me spill it out:

ship = manga
Rusty Waters = HxH
Speedy Sea = D.Gray-man
Captain = mangaka
Captain Lazy = Togashi
Captain Obvious = Katsura Hoshino

It wasn't THAT difficult to figure it out! 

It's the pattern that counts! It takes an average of 6 weeks between rumours about an impending HxH (made by Togashi, thus) release and the actual release of new chapters. That has NOTHING to do with D.Grayman and its mangaka; could be that there is no time between rumours there and actual release. That only makes it HIS pattern. 

As you said: one does not know the source of the rumours. It doesn't change the pattern, though. Neither does a different pattern of a different manga of a different Mangaka.

Does it mean it will always happen? Of course not. But it's the best educated guess we have. (Well, aside from the former time-table, but then we would already have had the new chapters, and since we didn't, we can safely put it in the bin. If serious rumours started on 2chan, and it's still not here after 2 months, one can do the same with this pattern.)

But as of yet, it's been a pretty good indicator.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 4, 2009)

> No, that makes it the same harbour! You don't even get the analogies!!
> 
> Let me spill it out:
> 
> ...



lol,I understand that
but I dont agree with it
I mean that is a wrong example




> It's the pattern that counts! It takes an average of 6 weeks between rumours about an impending HxH (made by Togashi, thus) release and the actual release of new chapters.



by togashi
it will be called an announcement not a rumor



> That has NOTHING to do with D.Grayman and its mangaka; could be that there is no time between rumours there and actual release. That only makes it HIS pattern.



the biggest possiblity that source of the rumor is that someone gets it from jump
I think my point was obvious 
I 'm talking about jump 
you cant see that and keep thinking I'm talking about D.gray man



> ould be that there is no time between rumours there and actual release. That only makes it HIS pattern



rumor isnt a pattern 
rumor not equal an announcement



> As you said: one does not know the source of the rumours.



99.9% probably it's jump
chances to get info from a mangaka is much much less
compared to a big company where many works



> It doesn't change the pattern,



it changes the pattern
if there is one
*it is a rumor not an announcement,there is a difference*



> Neither does a different pattern of a different manga of a different Mangaka



I mean jump 
they werent able to leak info about D.gray man
same can go for HxH


----------



## Danchou (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm tempted to say, Togashi is _not_ worth this hassle. It's just the fact that HxH _is_, that's stopping me.

Why are we still such giddy fanboys for someone who obviously doesn't give a damn about his followers?

I rage everytime I think about it. 

The next chapters better be some of the best work he's ever done.

If there were a announcement that HxH would be returning anytime soon, we would here it a long time before it does. There's some mystery poster on nexgear who has accurately announced that HxH would return weeks or days before any official source had confirmed it for the last 3 hiatusses.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 4, 2009)

> Why are we still such giddy fanboys for someone who obviously doesn't give a damn about his followers?



cuz he made hisoka

danchou 

kurortards can forget,I know 

*


----------



## NeBy (Mar 4, 2009)

Sometimes, there is just no reasoning with you.




hgfdsahjkl said:


> lol,I understand that
> but I dont agree with it
> I mean that is a wrong example



What's not to agree with? How can it be a wrong example; it's an analogy that fits.

It's YOUR analogy that doesn't make sense. If Jump would be the ship, then Togashi nor the other mangaka could be captain, because that would mean they are the boss of jump, which is clearly faulty. And without captains, how can you determine how long it will take, since, obviously, one captain doesn't take as much time as the other to actually dock his ship (= make his chapters). My analogy is quite straightforward and the analogy is very logical. What, exactly, do you find wrong *in the analogy*?

I think you rather mean you have another opinion about the theory of the pattern I mentionned, but that doesn't mean my analogy is wrong.





> by togashi
> it will be called an announcement not a rumor
> 
> 
> ...


Ermmm...onluy a post ago, you clearly stated yourself that you don't know the source of the rumour, yet now - contradictiory - you claim it's from Jump. I rather agree with your first assessment.




> rumor isnt a pattern
> rumor not equal an announcement



Who said anything about an annoucement?! It's you who came up with that, not me!

And rumour isn't a pattern, but the fact that (as of yet) there has always been a 6 week interval on average between the rumours and the actual appearance of the new chapters IS. That's undeniable. A pattern is just a repetition of a certain set of actions or occurrences. You can disagree that there is that pattern, but you can't disagree what a pattern is.




> 99.9% probably it's jump
> chances to get info from a mangaka is much much less
> compared to a big company where many works
> 
> ...



No, it doesn't. A pattern is confined to the variables it is set on. I wasn't arguing all mangas, and mangakas have the same pattern of a six week interval, I was saying that was the pattern with HxH and Togashi. Therefor, if you want to prove that wrong, you'll need to prove it factual wrong based on those variables. I don't know how long it takes for another manga/mangaka, and I don't care, because I was not generalising it. You make it wrong because you generalise something that I was confining and deducing as a pattern of HxH, while you act as if that means it should be true for every manga and mangaka out there. But that's your own dfoing; I'm only observing the pattern with HxH-rumours and Togashi, so I don't make any predictions out of that context.





> I mean jump
> they werent able to leak info about D.gray man
> same can go for HxH



I wasn't talking about jump. 

You keep bringing in different things that have no bearing with what I said! I'm just saying: the pattern is there between rumours - HxH - Togahsi delivering his chapters.

You take other variables like no rumours - D.Grayman - Jump. But I wasn't talking about any of those, was I? The pattern isn't related to that, but to HxH!


----------



## Danchou (Mar 4, 2009)

That's not good enough.  

It feels as if he treats us as Pokkuro level fodder.


----------



## krizma (Mar 4, 2009)

Danchou said:


> There's some mystery poster on nexgear who has accurately announced that HxH would return weeks or days before any official source had confirmed it for the last 3 hiatusses.



The last time this guy logged in was in February 2008, so I guess we can't count on him this time. His name's Kenji01



This was his last post regarding hxh's return:



There's also a Kenji01 on this forum but they don't seem to be the same person.

y u b h8ting blenderites


----------



## Danchou (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes, that's the one I'm talking about. I'm surprised you found him that fast.

At first I was skeptical, but he's been reliable so far. Also, I don't think it's much of a problem that he has been inactive for a while. He has been registered since 2004, dissapears for a long while and then suddenly shows up to announce HxH's return.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 4, 2009)

> Sometimes, there is just no reasoning with you



never 



> What's not to agree with? How can it be a wrong example; it's an analogy that fits.



you only look at at it from your point 



> It's YOUR analogy that doesn't make sense. If Jump would be the ship, then Togashi nor the other mangaka could be captain, because that would mean they are the boss of jump, which is clearly faulty. And without captains, how can you determine how long it will take, since, obviously, one captain doesn't take as much time as the other to actually dock his ship (= make his chapters). My analogy is quite straightforward and the analogy is very logical. What, exactly, do you find wrong in the analogy



it will be like that
we have two ships one called togashi and the other D.gray
both ship are under the same company

info about togashi ship arrival was leaked to us while D.gray man we only knew about it's arrival  when we saw it,with our own eyes

does that mean that every time we must get info from the main company

*no* the proof is that no info about D.gray was leaked (can you see now why I'm bringing D,.gray mangaka to it)

maybe togashi ship will arrive shortly but we dont know cuz  no info was leaked about it



> Ermmm...onluy a post ago, you clearly stated yourself that you don't know the source of the rumour, yet now - contradictiory - you claim it's from Jump. I rather agree with your first assessment.



I'mnt contracting myself
I said the biggest possiblity and I mentioned why I think that



> Who said anything about an annoucement?! It's you who came up with that, not me!
> 
> And rumour isn't a pattern, but the fact that (as of yet) there has always been a 6 week interval on average between the rumours and the actual appearance of the new chapters IS. That's undeniable. A pattern is just a repetition of a certain set of actions or occurrences. You can disagree that there is that pattern, but you can't disagree what a pattern is



yes,but that's according to your point which isnt wrong
but from my point you shouldnt take it for granded as my point that this time there will be no leaked rumor

you are supposed to be proving me wrong
but you are proving it on a base that this time I changed and I said why
so you shouldnt be using that

ahhh I know I'mnt clear in that part
but I hope you can get what I mean



> wasn't talking about jump



togashi is publised in jump,I cant see how you dont get that

I hope you can get me from the the example I just wrote

I'm not saying that you are wrong ,actually you are right
but you cant see I'm having a differnet theory which I think there is nothing wrong with it


----------



## NeBy (Mar 4, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> never
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There! The illogic of that analogy becomes apparent from your first sentence! It makes NO SENSE to say you have two ships and  one is Togashi and the other D.gray; one is a *mangaka* and the other a *manga*! So, you compare a ship to what? One ship to a product created, and another ship to the creator of a product! That simply makes the analogy fail from the start!!

Furthermore, if the ships are under the same company, and by that company you mean jump, then what is it under the analogy? It can't be ships or captains? So what? Since both ships and captains come and go (and leave) their major place, jump would be (one of the) harbours, like I said. If you don't agree, say what 'jump' is in the analogy!

But you fail from the start with it, because you say 'ships', but you use a different meaning to each ship! You can't simultaneously say a ship is a manga and another ship is a mangaka; you're distorting any sense of an analogy, otherwise!





> info about togashi ship arrival was leaked to us while D.gray man we only knew about it's arrival  when we saw it,with our own eyes
> 
> does that mean that every time we must get info from the main company
> 
> *no* the proof is that no info about D.gray was leaked (can you see now why I'm bringing D,.gray mangaka to it)



No, because you use faulty logic. It's not because D.Gray has no time-lapse between rumours and actual publishing, that HxH doesn't have any time-lapse in it. that's true because it's unknown what sources each rumour uses, but EVEN if it were the same source (which you don't know) it's not said that no difference in time is possible. For instance, and I'm only using this for arguments sake; let's say there is a member of Jump that is a HxH fan. Obviously, he would be inclined to spill the beans about a HxH return sooner than he would of a series he doesn't care about, like D.Gray-man.

whether this is the case or not, it shows your logical error in assuming that, if the source is the same (which we're not sure of anyway), the time-lapse between rumours and publishing must be the same too. 


there are myriads of reasons why this generalisation fails. However, if we look purely at the pattern HXh and Togashi has offered, we see that the average of 6-weeks holds pretty well. Based on that, it's a good estimate. That estimate doesn't change with faulty generalisations from other manga's or mangakas, or even sources.



> maybe togashi ship will arrive shortly but we dont know cuz  no info was leaked about it


That would contradict the theory indeed. But it hasn't happened yet, did it? If the pattern holds true, then we won't see (as currently calculated) new HxH chapters until the third week of april.

Maybe this and maybe that, but I'm saying, if the pattern holds true, it won't be before that date. Thus, it's easily proven or disproved by actual facts, and I'll accept your acknowledgement of my superior logic once we're six weeks beyond the start of the first serious rumours about a new return of HxH chapters. 



> I'mnt contracting myself
> I said the biggest possiblity and I mentioned why I think that



If you don't know, you don't know. How do you measure it? I doubt you have any statistics analysing where the most rumours came from. Maybe it's jump, maybe it's some friend of Togashi...you don't know. But even if it WOULD be jump, as said earlier; that doesn't change the pattern. Jump consists of people, after all, and if some people like HxH more than D.Gray-man, that alone would explain a difference in outing rumours.

Point is, you can't claim to know what source, and it's pure speculation to say it's the same source, and therefore - even if it were true -, every anime should have the same time-laps between rumours and actual manga. In fact, that seems highly unlikely!






> yes,but that's according to your point which isnt wrong
> but from my point you shouldnt take it for granded as my point that this time there will be no leaked rumor



I base my point on a recurrent pattern. On what do you base your point? Opinion? Bias? Self-made generalisation about the how D.grayman and HxH are alike? The theory that the source is the same and can't divert in time nomatter what manga or mangaka it pertains to? 



> you are supposed to be proving me wrong
> but you are proving it on a base that this time I changed and I said why
> so you shouldnt be using that
> 
> ...



You're completely unclear. I should prove what when, now? I made my educated guess clear and explained the logic behind it. Sure, it's not fool-proof (I never said that), but it's currently the best thing we got to make an assumption.

If you don't agree wit it, I'm afraid it's for YOU to show how it is not the best way to calculate it.




> togashi is publised in jump,I cant see how you dont get that
> 
> I hope you can get me from the the example I just wrote
> 
> ...




Ofcourse I know that Togashi is published in Jump.  And? Jump isn't the ship, nor the captain...what is it, you compare Jump to, in your analogy?! You never say! Are you really arguing that, because two mangakas publish (dock their ship) in the same 'harbour', all the rumours and publishing periods should be the same?! That's ridiculous, has no basis, is contradicted by different patterns for each manga/mangaka and is presuming the rumours for each manga comes from the same place by the same people with the same drive and the same speed. Don't you see how far-fetched that presumption is?


If I'm right, and you say something else, then you are wrong. You can't have it both ways. If we both have different theories which contradict eachother, than both can't be right. If you're saying you have a different theory which leads to the same conclusion, then you didn't explain  your theory enough, I would say, because now it seems you're saying not only my theory, but also my conclusion is faulty. but if I say six weeks, and you agree with the conclusion, and not the theory, you would have to explain why it would be six weeks, even if you say there is no pattern. Which you don't do. So I'm totally confused what you are saying. If I'm right, as you say, what are you disputing?; How I come to my conclusion? 
Then how do you reconcile it with your theory, if there is no pattern, as you claim?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 4, 2009)

> There! The illogic of that analogy becomes apparent from your first sentence! It makes NO SENSE to say you have two ships and one is Togashi and the other D.gray; one is a mangaka and the other a manga! So, you compare a ship to what? One ship to a product created, and another ship to the creator of a product! That simply makes the analogy fail from the start!!
> 
> Furthermore, if the ships are under the same company, and by that company you mean jump, then what is it under the analogy? It can't be ships or captains? So what? Since both ships and captains come and go (and leave) their major place, jump would be (one of the) harbours, like I said. If you don't agree, say what 'jump' is in the analogy!
> 
> But you fail from the start with it, because you say 'ships', but you use a different meaning to each ship! You can't simultaneously say a ship is a manga and another ship is a mangaka; you're distorting any sense of an analogy, otherwise!




seriously you want just to say no or what

I dont know D,gray man mankaga name so I used d.gray 



> But you fail from the start with it, because you say 'ships', but you use a different meaning to each ship! You can't simultaneously say a ship is a manga and another ship is a mangaka; you're distorting any sense of an analogy, otherwise!







> It's not because D.Gray has no time-lapse between rumours and actual publishing



D,gary man had no rumors,there was no time-lapse



> the time-lapse between rumours and publishing must be the same too.



no rumor no rumor 
d.gray man was announced then it got published



> That would contradict the theory indeed. But it hasn't happened yet, did it?



yes it didnt happen but it's possible
to have no rumors before the announcement as D.grayman



> the pattern holds true, then we won't see (as currently calculated) new HxH chapters until the third week of april



yes



> I'll accept your acknowledgement of my superior logic once we're six weeks beyond the start of the first serious rumours about a new return of HxH chapters.



I didnt disagree about what you said(all of us have the opinion that the biggest possiblity isnt march so no you dont have superior logic here)
but the problem is that you dont get me till now
makes me wonder about your logic 



> You're completely unclear. I should prove what when, now? I made my educated guess clear and explained the logic behind it. Sure, it's not fool-proof (I never said that), but it's currently the best thing we got to make an assumption.
> 
> If you don't agree wit it, I'm afraid it's for YOU to show how it is not the best way to calculate it



you didnt get what I mean here
I know my fault but I dont know how to put it in better words



> what is it, you compare Jump to, in your analogy?!


to the company
now read it again after you knew that I mean by D,gray=d.gray man mangaka



> is presuming the rumours for each manga comes from the same place by the same people with the same drive and the same speed. Don't you see how far-fetched that presumption is



I have never presumpted that
as I said there will be no rumors
so from where are you getting that I assumed that 



> If I'm right, and you say something else, then you are wrong. You can't have it both ways



facepalm



> I would say, because now it seems you're saying not only my theory, but also my conclusion is faulty




I said your theory is right where did I say it was wrong
and we arent tring to reach the same conclusion

I'm saying it could be in march
and you are saying it could be in april(which we all agree has the biggest possiblity)



> , you would have to explain why it would be six weeks, even if you say there is no pattern



I agree with both

cant believe till now you cant get what I mean


----------



## NeBy (Mar 5, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> seriously you want just to say no or what
> 
> I dont know D,gray man mankaga name so I used d.gray



What are YOU facepalming for?!   Be clear and precise (and logical), and these confusions won't happen! As of yet, you've compared a ship with 1)jump, 2)a mangaka, 3)a manga! Not knowing the name and then using a different class of subjects/objects isn't conductive to have a clear understanding!

It's very nice that you know what you mean if you say 3 different things, but that doesn't help the rest of us understand your point, even if it were a valid one!



> D,gary man had no rumors,there was no time-lapse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That doesn't f- matter! Then the ship docks without any whistle, but nothing changes the outcome of the conclusion, because I'm not talking about _that _ship or captain.





> I didnt disagree about what you said(all of us have the opinion that the biggest possiblity isnt march so no you dont have superior logic here)
> but the problem is that you dont get me till now
> makes me wonder about your logic
> 
> ...



At least I *have* logic!

And  you always do that. First you disagree, say I'm wrong in this or that, and then say you actually agree with me, but *I* don't understand *you*. 

If you agree with what I said, then why do you continue arguing about it?! 



> to the company
> now read it again after you knew that I mean by D,gray=d.gray man mangaka



What company? What are you talking about? If the ships are a company, and that company is an analogy of Jump, then what are the captains of those ships? Since captains are the boss on their ship, it would mean that Togashi and co are the boss of jump! That analogy doesn't hold any water neither! Besides, you have two ships, so you would need two companies. Your analogies just don't make sense.

Ok, let's be clear about this. Here's my list again, fill in your examples of the analogy:

ship = ?
captain = ?
harbour = ?
whistle = ?
"Rusty Waters" = ?
"Speedy Sea" = ?
Captain Lazy = ?
Captain Obvious = ?

Give a full analogy, man! Be clear and describe it logically. And also precisely point out where my analogy goes 'wrong' as you say.



> I have never presumpted that
> as I said there will be no rumors
> so from where are you getting that I assumed that :
> 
> ...



Well, that's only due to the fact you make a complete mess out of your arguments! Plus, because you use a whole plethora of different names, classes and terminology, and afterwards say it's because you didn't knew the correct names! Make your posts with clear and correct meaning and without ambiguity; that would help!


PS. that said, your avatar has improved significantly!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 5, 2009)

ahhhh 

well lets agree on the avater 

I will say once more
there was leaked info about HxH return from jump
there was no leaked info about D.gray man return from jump

IMO the source of info is 90% from inside jump 
cuz it's a big place where many works not just one person
and if the leaked info source was the mangaka it's possible that you will find spoilers about future events cuz only the mangaka knows them but that doesnt happen
also I dont think the mangaka will keep leaking info,


so may be as they couldnt leak info about D.gray man return the same can happen to HxH
and we will only knew about its return in an official announcement


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 5, 2009)

This would probably be fun to read...if i understod what the fuck you two were babbling about..

Nice Boat.


----------



## Ender (Mar 5, 2009)

I think they're arguing about something  Also about rumors concerning the return of HxH


----------



## NeBy (Mar 5, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> This would probably be fun to read...if i understod what the fuck you two were babbling about..
> 
> Nice Boat.





ENDER3000 said:


> I think they're arguing about something  Also about rumors concerning the return of HxH



What 'you guys mean? 

It's all self-explanatory!

hgfds was mixing up all his argumentation again, as usual! 

But, basically, we both agree I'm right.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 5, 2009)

> hgfds was mixing up all his argumentation again, as usual



nope,it's just complicated for you   

it's all clear


----------



## NeBy (Mar 5, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> nope,it's just complicated for you
> 
> it's all clear



That's because I'm rational, and you're not. 

Anyway, I just finished 'darker than black' anime. Wasn't bad. In fact, had some pretty neat scenes in it (and sometimes funny, too). Couldn't help but think it would have been even better if they hadn't used so many clichés, though. But still, I've seen worse. And the nude teleportation girl was a nice (fanservicing) touch. 


Anyone else seen it? What' you think about it?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 5, 2009)

Guys I heard that HXH was cancelled


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 5, 2009)

Joke or serious business?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm serious, it had something to do with the constant delays and how some earlier issues had atrocious art. The Editors simply had enough


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 5, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:
			
		

> I'm serious, it had something to do with the constant delays and how some earlier issues had atrocious art. The Editors simply had enough



You're definitely joking. 


@NeBy
Still planning to watch it, maybe next week.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 5, 2009)

Joke or not, if it indeed did happen it wouldn't come as a surprise.


----------



## Teach (Mar 5, 2009)

It's true, fucking hell.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 5, 2009)

Link?

Unlike Soul Eater this getting canclled because of delays is actually believable


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 5, 2009)

h3h3h3 said:


> It's true, fucking hell.



That would be the most suck ass way to end this right in the middle of the only arc I hated.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 5, 2009)

You guys are all douches, this could have worked beautifully


----------



## masterriku (Mar 5, 2009)

No after the soul eater one most people will instantly call bullshit then again what with the delays and all if the whole cancelled bullshit rumor had been tried here first the madness would have lasted alot longer oh well we can try again in six months


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 5, 2009)

wawawawawa


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 6, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Guys I heard that HXH was cancelled


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 6, 2009)

man i want some more chapters...i at least want to see if kurapica and neon are still alive


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2009)

Hxh isn't cancelled simply because Jump has shit all mangas to replace it.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 6, 2009)

Togashi is loving WoW and the new expansion didnt help


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 6, 2009)

oh mr.Hibari remembered this thread


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 6, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Togashi is loving WoW and the new expansion didnt help


doubt it did. 

looks like the manga coming out in march was a no go... maybe sometime soon tho... doesnt looks too gd right about now


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 6, 2009)

oh gixa too 

HxH will be back on march


----------



## Teach (Mar 6, 2009)

Back in march ?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 6, 2009)

I believed that ulq is no.1
and he turned to be no.1


----------



## krizma (Mar 6, 2009)

If HxH won't return until May I doubt we will have 20 chapters this year. I'm really hoping for April.

And it isn't canceled


----------



## NeBy (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok, I'm getting a bit bored. Other anime-recommandations, now that I finished Darker than black?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 6, 2009)

clannad after story
escanflown


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 6, 2009)

Hellsing OVA.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm going to watch ova 5 now


----------



## NeBy (Mar 7, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> clannad after story
> escanflown



Already seen the last. 

Have my doubts about the first...   but yeah, i'll check it out, since our eternal negative resident here on this forum is wild enthusiastic about it too.



KLoWn said:


> Hellsing OVA.



If you speak of the...

Anyway, already seen it. I think. (Not sure about the OVA though, I'll check it out to be sure).


Edit: new bakuman is out!


----------



## Natsumeh (Mar 7, 2009)

Why did it stop at 290?  when will it the next chapters be released? >3
I'm so excited.


----------



## NeBy (Mar 7, 2009)

Natsumeh said:


> Why did it stop at 290?  when will it the next chapters be released? >3
> I'm so excited.



Because of WOW and laziness.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 7, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Anyway, already seen it. I think. (Not sure about the OVA though, I'll check it out to be sure).


There's a *BIG* diffrence between the OVA and the tv-series, so it should pretty easy to figure out, it what you saw was awesome and epic then it was the OVA, if it was bullshit and crap it was the tv-series


----------



## Natsumeh (Mar 7, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Because of WOW and laziness.


Ohhh.. I see.. WOW is really something.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey guys, I herd that HxH is being cancelled

















Wait, what?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 7, 2009)

it's a troll

Edit:damn bakuman is hell interesting
makes you see how hard it's for mangakas

togashi 

also it seems that bakuman mangaka is a big naruto fan

as for Bleach
I want to see how ichigo is going to survive a 50 cm hole in his chest and a broken neck


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 7, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> as for Bleach
> I want to see how ichigo is going to survive a 50 cm hole in his chest and a broken neck


One word: Orihime.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 7, 2009)

but he is literally dead 

now people can go dieing and Orihime revives them ?


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 7, 2009)

Can't she reverse time and shit?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 7, 2009)

but reviving the dead is too much

healing an arm ,injuries is okay, no problem

but dead people


----------



## RivFader (Mar 7, 2009)

I just started reading hxH  a week ago and I'm currently one volume into the Greed Island arc and all I've got to say is: Damn! This is some epic shit. 
*goes away to continue reading*


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2009)

Why is OMg Laser pew pew trying to troll us? Were not idiots, if it got cancelled we'd know.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 7, 2009)

lol,someone did that in soul eater thread
and they freaked out


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2009)

Well unlike that thread were not 15 year old idiots that overreact.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 7, 2009)

Togashi lord of mordor and the ruler of mount doom with his legendary clan in orgimmar raping those elves


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 7, 2009)

Kubo probably doesn't realize it, but that's the second time Ulq blasted a hole in ichigo's chest. That exact same spot


----------



## NeBy (Mar 7, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Hey guys, I herd that HxH is being cancelled



Yeah, I heard that too....from YOU in this THREAD! 

Seriously dude, it's the second time already; cut it out. Without any link (or, if it's a deduction, explanation) it makes you look like a troll.

Or maybe it was meant to be funny, but it's wearing off fast, I tell you.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> it's a troll
> 
> Edit:damn bakuman is hell interesting
> makes you see how hard it's for mangakas
> ...



Since it's Bleach, that will be NOOOOOO problem at all! *sigh*



hgfdsahjkl said:


> but reviving the dead is too much
> 
> healing an arm ,injuries is okay, no problem
> 
> but dead people



As the other dude (Klown) said: it's because she can turn back time, or something. Then it doesn't matter if you're dead or not; one just brings back things to a point before you were dead.



Ennoea said:


> Well unlike that thread were not 15 year old idiots that overreact.



Speak for yourself! 

I mean...well said!  Though sometimes some posters... 



Eldritch Gall said:


> Kubo probably doesn't realize it, but that's the second time Ulq blasted a hole in ichigo's chest. That exact same spot



Yeah, well, he already gave an explanation for it. Ulq-dude makes holes in the same place where he has one; it's some unconscious thingy he does.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh get off your high horses. This thread is kinda dead, we're not even talking about the manga itself


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 7, 2009)

yeah lol
I have no prob with your troll

ulquiorra is espada 1


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 7, 2009)

I just saw something whack

[YOUTUBE]g5TlSUnucxI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 7, 2009)

This thread is a good example of how hiatus is a thing from the devil, people are even discussing Bleach!

Oh lord Togashi please bless this poor people with your Hunter X Hunter enlightenment and save us all!


----------



## NeBy (Mar 7, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Oh get off your high horses. This thread is kinda dead, we're not even talking about the manga itself



Aha, so you admit it was fake!  

A high kingdom for a high horse! 




Eldritch Gall said:


> I just saw something whack



That was...weird. In an amateuristic way. I guess it was just some fanmade songthingy of a group of hxhtards, because if that was an official opening in some country...rofl.



the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> This thread is a good example of how hiatus is a thing from the devil, people are even discussing Bleach!
> 
> Oh lord Togashi please bless this poor people with your Hunter X Hunter enlightenment and save us all!



Only to attest its inferiority compared to HxH, no doubt.

That's a good prayer, though.


Just finished Hellsing Ova. And yeah, I had seen it before. But it was so long ago, I decided to do it over again. Weird though; the battle is only halfway, but I can't seem to find OVA 6. Doesn't it exist yet?

I'm not too sure about how I should rate it. It has some pretty awesome action-scenes in it, and some great overall 'coolness'...but still...the story on itself isn't really all that much. In fact, it's pretty farfetched, even for a vampire anime. The enemies are a bit to much one-sided crazy warmongering nazi lunatics too for my taste. (I rather prefer more individual and ambiguous enemies as in HxH). In fact, the onle one not falling immediately in that category is that cute 'hitlerjugend' neko-boy (at the very end). He reminded me a bit of Killua, actually. A Killua with cats-ears.  Must be due to (the form of) his eyes.

I think it depends a bit on what you like: if you like a lot of gratuitous violence, blood and gore (a la elfenlied, but without the shojo elements), you'll probably like Von Hellsing.

Now, to some extend, I like that too.  But on the other hand, that on itself doesn't make it a superb anime (for me). But still, I don't want to be too negative; it's certainly worth a look, especially if you're a fan of creepy & bloody violence thingies. Besides the weak points I mentioned, it does have it's strong points too, and memorable (main) characters is certainly one of those.


Well, anyway, now that I re-watched that, any other suggestions? (and don't say clannad again, hgfds )


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 7, 2009)

For the first time since.....ever, I'm actually looking forward to Bleach more than One Piece or Naruto

And that's only because of Shirosaki


----------



## Proxy (Mar 8, 2009)

Save me, Togashi. Where is the Meruemu onslaught


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 8, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Hey guys, I herd that HxH is being cancelled



HxH will not be cancelled anytime soon. Togashi is contented because he gets to tell his story is his own way and (much to our annoyance) pace, while Jump is happy because it still brings in the sales (vol 26 is the bestselling among v24-26). I'm not entirely ruling out the possibility, but in the last five years, this is seriously one of the last times to fear it.

Also, give a source next time.  You gave rather detailed explanations for the supposed cancellation, but you gave no shadow of a source, which is usually the first data an informer gives. So I knew without researching that it isn't true.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 8, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Aha, so you admit it was fake!
> 
> A high kingdom for a high horse!
> 
> ...



oh I was thinking about something ,you probably will like
here is a logical and smart anime
Kaiji


----------



## Susano-o (Mar 8, 2009)

Anyone wanna see a magic trick?


----------



## Vyse (Mar 8, 2009)

Susano-o said:


> Anyone wanna see a magic trick?



Want to stop the hiatus? Magic is needed.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 8, 2009)

Susano-o said:


> Anyone wanna see a magic trick?



Not really. But a miracle, yes.



But then let us humor you.  What have you got there?


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 8, 2009)

Susano-o said:


> Anyone wanna see a magic trick?


Not if it involves a pen.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 8, 2009)

*sighs*

Still... no news. 

*goes back to sleep*


----------



## NeBy (Mar 8, 2009)

No news is good news!! 

Oh, no, wait...not in this (Togashis') case.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 9, 2009)

supernovas are awesome


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 9, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> supernovas are awesome


Who's the best OP subber? pl0x give me link.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 9, 2009)

tell me your opinion 

well,I always liked OP anime


----------



## Krauser-tan (Mar 9, 2009)

the recent episode was epic, the introducing of the supernovas couldn't be better handled, and the animation was top-notch as we should expect for an episode of this magnitude.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 9, 2009)

The introductions of the supernova's was the only thing good, the rest was boring as hell tbh, and i see the animation quality still is at the same level, bleh.

Also, did they change VA for Luffy? I thought he sounded all wrong.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 9, 2009)

the same VA


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 9, 2009)

Weird... But he didn't really say that much in this ep either, i'll see if he sounds better in the next one.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 9, 2009)

when you have time ,try ep.377


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 9, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> when you have time ,try ep.377


What happens in it?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 9, 2009)

the one with Zoro saying nothing happened
after kuma's attack


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 9, 2009)

Meh

I was thoroughly unimpressed by this episode. I watched it raw on youtube, but from what I could tell the drawings are still piss poor in comparison to the manga


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 9, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> the one with Zoro saying nothing happened
> after kuma's attack


I really REALLY *REALLY* don't know why everyone is cumming in their pants over that shit.
So he took some damage, big whoop, he's indestructable, One Piece basically has toon-verse durability.

But then again, i don't see the big deal with Kamina either, and apparently everyone thinks he's the manliest shit ever conceived.


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 9, 2009)

Just watched the introductions again with subs

I like Apoo's voice a lot. Law, urogue and drake were okay as well. I hate Kid's though. He needs to sound more high pitched like a clown.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 9, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> I really REALLY *REALLY* don't know why everyone is cumming in their pants over that shit.
> So he took some damage, big whoop, he's indestructable, One Piece basically has toon-verse durability.
> 
> But then again, i don't see the big deal with Kamina either, and apparently everyone thinks he's the manliest shit ever conceived.



I didnt cum over it but still it was cool
but anyway I'm recommanding it cuz episode was of higher quality than usual

anyway a cool SE amv
and we r few week away from the new FMA 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cbtf1l6d48U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ytrewqyuiop (Mar 9, 2009)

@hgfd
Thanks, but I have searched a bit more and founded the game, but haven`t found the volume 25 Tankonbon yet.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 9, 2009)

And the hiatus continues.... and continues... and continues


----------



## Susano-o (Mar 10, 2009)

agreed with One Piece comment: ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) only bleed, they don't actually feel pain, which eventually makes the fights a lot less exciting 

... imo 


anyways, fucking HxH wtf is up wth that shit, how can the author get away with so many breaks? is it still immensely popular in Japan despite of all that?

I need my Hisoka dose, fast!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 10, 2009)

all of us need Hisoka dose
fuck.how many years has it been without hiso ? 

when the time come for his reappearance I might kill myself from happiness 

he will be all pimp carrying kuroro's head


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 10, 2009)

*checks*

nothing again... 

I notice though that hgfdsahjkl wants Hisoka(user)'s position as the thread's top poster, amirite? 

*lurks in the shadows*


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 10, 2009)

oi oi oi
let me work in peace 

*the name too shall be mine *

more important where the hell is nico?,havent seen her in ages


----------



## NeBy (Mar 10, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> the one with Zoro saying nothing happened
> after kuma's attack



Been trying out the kaji-thingy you proposed. The drawing-style (with the long noses) was a major letdown for me (you know me, I like the typical cutesie stuff like in hxh, 12 kingdoms, SnM, etc.  ) Almost to the point of breaking off the series from the start...but I kept going, because I once had the same reaction to the particular drawing-style of Noien, and yet it managed to condquer a place in my top 10, at the end.

And I'm pretty glad I did; it was been rather entertaining.

One thiong though; isn't it strange that a lot of anime goes so (almost absurdly) deep into rock, paper, scissors? You have that in hxh, you have that in this one, and it pops up in a lot of anime too. Is it some Japanese cultural thingy, maybe? Is janken there *really* popular, or has it some other cultural/social(ogical) meaning?

In my country, it isn't really played all that much, and is only seen as a silly game for little children, without any meaning in it.

The depth you see it analysed in those manga/anime is breathtaking.

Anyway, I'm off watching the rest, it 's been rather good (and, indeed, logical) until now.


----------



## ytrewqyuiop (Mar 10, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ytrewqyuiop (Mar 10, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 10, 2009)

What up with Togashi does he only release chapters when he needs money. If he is board of HXH he should just let another artist do it.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 10, 2009)

> Been trying out the kaji-thingy you proposed. The drawing-style (with the long noses) was a major letdown for me



without saying ,I already knew that you will have a problem with that 
I didnt mention it cuz I knew you will keep up with it
(shit,I'm talking like ulquiorra )



> you know me, I like the typical cutesie stuff like in hxh, 12 kingdoms, SnM, etc



the girly side of you ,that we dont see much 





> One thiong though; isn't it strange that a lot of anime goes so (almost absurdly) deep into rock, paper, scissors? You have that in hxh, you have that in this one, and it pops up in a lot of anime too. Is it some Japanese cultural thingy, maybe? Is janken there *really* popular, or has it some other cultural/social(ogical) meaning?


maybe a folklore thing

snake>frog,frog>snail,snail>snake

something as there is no absolute power or something
japanese people are very philosophical,may be that's the origin of the game

but I have no idea 

we too have that game



> HXH he should just let another artist do it.



if that happens I will stop reading HxH
unless you mean the art

as for ulquiorra
I'm into him these days,I have been watching/reading everything about him
yes,it is bleach but ulq is really a great character,the way he talks is awesomeeeeeeeeeee awesome
every word that comes out of his mouth is badass
the way how he loves to destroy his enemy mentaly by despair before physical damage is great
his character designation 

kubo does great work on ulq,I knew he wont be a normal espada

starktards ,hgfdsahjkl is coming for you,watch out


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2009)

Its fucking march already!!!

*Insightful post*


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 10, 2009)

yeah few days and new HxH chapter will be here 

*talks with a serious face*


----------



## Teach (Mar 10, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah few days and new HxH chapter will be here
> 
> *talks with a serious face*



Seriaz?


----------



## Glued (Mar 10, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> What up with Togashi does he only release chapters when he needs money. If he is board of HXH he should just let another artist do it.



Its his creation, only he can end it properly.

A new artist may break a major theme or create a plot hole.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Its his creation, only he can end it properly.
> 
> A new artist may break a major theme or create a plot hole.



Actually a new artist just has to draw the pictures, togashi can easily write the story. 

ulquiorra is pretentious. when he talks it is a struggle to see the relevance of what he is saying besides telling me the obvious. I guess its kubo way of creating drama, considering the most obtuse guy in shounen, aizen is the main villian of the series. Honestly the whole manga suffers from villians too painfully simplistic in their view points that they somehow come off too stupid to breath or villians so deep in philosophical idioms that they beg the reader to ask the question "when will all their bullshit bite them in the ass". But Kubo ironically does something that is easy for most shounen writers, the black and white, good vs evil dynamic, really badly. While the gray areas between good and evil, he does so well you think he is a genius. of course kubo doesn't realize this hence what is currently bleach now.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 10, 2009)

yeah
but ulq is cool 
I like the way he talks 

as for kubo
he fails as a writer most of the time


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 10, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah
> but ulq is cool
> 
> kubo fails as a writer



ulquiorra can't exist without kubo's bad writing.


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 11, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Actually a new artist just has to draw the pictures, togashi can easily write the story.



Am I the only who thinks that Hunter X Hunter will lose part of its appeal without Togashi's drawings? Personally I love his drawing style, despite the sloppiness.


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 11, 2009)

tbh, kubo has great potential but horrible horrible pacing. when he actually makes the story move, it's pretty good alas that happens infrequently and far in between. 

@Eldritch
well how different are we talking about? the new artist can't completely change the art since that would be weird. the characters has to at least looks the same right...hisoka, killua, kuroro they must look the same


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 11, 2009)

That's the problem. If the characters are drawn differently than the way Togashi draws them it won't have the same appeal. And it's not like Togashi doesn't have a distinct drawing style, it's actually quite difficult to replicate. 

Not like that would ever happen though. If he doesn't even trust assistants...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree with Eldritch
I prefer togashi doing the drawings 

and kubo writing about ulq is great


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 11, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing Togashi put a little more detail in his work though, like ease up on the empty backgrounds.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 11, 2009)

Well, if a good enough artist is hired I don't see why there would be much trouble in making the characters look the same. Animators do it all the time, don't they? I mean, yeah, this is manga while the other is anime, but I don't see why there should be a huge difference since both are drawing still pictures anyway. There will still be differences, I am sure, but they would be minor details. Besides, why should we be averse with minor changes when Togashi's own drawing style has changed through the years? Any complaints in this regard will just be our own projection, of being too skeptical on this potential new artist.

That being said, the problem lies elsewhere. I really like Togashi's pacing, and how he chooses the contents of each panels to effectively to convey what he wants to get across. These two are non-negotiable. The way he draws chibi characters are also simple yet funny and entertaining, while he has this unique touch when it comes to conveying facial expressions (i.e., he has a wide range, not just recycling the same set of emotions in the different circumstances) and, by god, his linestrokes are second to none. In terms of action Togashi does it really really well, though someone doing it better yet still being true to Togashi's style is not impossible (though certainly difficult) to find.

Problem with Togashi is that his drawings can be a bit too simplistic at times. Yeah, as a whole it works, but a bit more detail can't hurt, can it? I mean, look at the ridiculous close-up of Ikarugo's eyes and tears.  His drawing of the East Goruto castle is also kinda noobish, and I agree with klown about the the background. Also, Togashi needs someone to do the character designs for the fodders. The Injyuu should be enough proof. 

Overall, art should be done by Togashi. If there would be an artist, that guy should only work part-time, and only to do finishing touches and things Togashi could not give a damn about.

End tl;dr


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 11, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> I mean, look at the ridiculous close-up of Ikarugo's eyes and tears.


That's sum dramatic drawings :rofl


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 11, 2009)

lololo intentional doublepost!

You guys need to try this shit out
Akinator
The site is guessing what character you think of, and so far he's gotten all the characters i've thought of right (except one).
Even minor charcters from VN's, that like no one knows off.

Try it out, it's fun.


----------



## Vyse (Mar 11, 2009)

Lool that´s awewome KloWn. I could do that all day. Epic program.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 11, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> lololo intentional doublepost!
> 
> You guys need to try this shit out
> Akinator
> ...



fuck
awesome,he got me

I said I'm hgfdsahjkl
he said hisoka 

lol

but seriously it's awesome,yup I got hisoka as I wanted

now let's see kuroro 

Edit the kuroro pic there is made of all kind of win and epic
probably,i will used as my avater


----------



## ytrewqyuiop (Mar 11, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 11, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Edit the kuroro pic there is made of all kind of win and epic
> probably,i will used as my avater


Yeah it actually was pretty well made.


----------



## NeBy (Mar 11, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> lololo intentional doublepost!
> 
> You guys need to try this shit out
> Akinator
> ...



Fuck, it guessed Killua right.

Then again, he needed, like, a dozen questions. With a good database, it isn't all that surprising, I guess. 

Still, well made.

Was doubting about the 'white hair' though...since I've seen Killua coloured with rather silverish hair and sometimes even blue-ish. Even on the front of jump.


Edit: I see! Very ingenious!

I tried out Kuroro myself, but it got it wrong, but thanks to that I saw their technique of improving their queries. Very shrewd! The more people play it (and get it wrong), the smarter the prog gets in determining the right answer. (Provided the people will fill in correctly, but I guess most would). Point in case: the second time around I choose Kuroro again, and this time, it got it right.

It actually learns from the input you put in there. That's why it's so damn good, I guess, and it'll probably only get better. Because we tell it how. 

All in all, quite impressive in a technical but also conceptual way.


----------



## Ender (Mar 11, 2009)

It couldn't get Shinji from NGE   It got the others though


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 11, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> It couldn't get Shinji from NGE


First try


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 11, 2009)

How many weeks has it been since the last chapter?



KLoWn said:


> lololo intentional doublepost!
> 
> You guys need to try this shit out
> Akinator
> ...


Lawl, tried this 3 times. Won them all.

1. Kim Ha Yul
2. Haman Karn
3. Graham Aker


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 11, 2009)

Just tried Graham, got him on the first try too, you guys just suck


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 11, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Just tried Graham, got him on the first try too, you guys just suck



yeah they suck 


I win kuroro at first but probaly cuz I answered something wrong

could he get machi ?I will see


----------



## NeBy (Mar 11, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Just tried Graham, got him on the first try too, you guys just suck



To be honest, I think there is a slight randomness in it too. I noted it when I went for Kuroro two times; it started the same, but it didn't ask the exact same questions each time. so I guess there is a slight amount of the questions being at random (or at least, chosen out of a set amount). That means, it's not certain one will get all the same questions, even when you both go for the same character and answer correctly.

It found Gon too (a cutesie picture), which isn't all that weird seen its earlier exploits of guessing correctly, but still was more of a surprise than my other subjects. The reason being, that the questions seem to move further and further away from what Gon does or wears. The questions seemed relevant at the start, but less and less so when continuing.

Guess it was only an impression though, probably to elminate some weird other possibilities.

And then: whaaam, it got it right, after I was thinking it went the wrong way.

It's quite an amusing game. Good find, Klown.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 11, 2009)

he got mach,right


----------



## ytrewqyuiop (Mar 11, 2009)

I tried Machi and got Shizuku 
Could not find phinx  But got Kurapika and Shalnark.
BTW, who can beat me and discover the secret of this game() in less than 3 minutes 
Translation of the instructions: You will have a list with 99 numbers.Choose any number with 2 algarisms(dont know if this word exists)"algarisms"=digits.Then add the two algarisms and subtract for the original number.
EX: If you choose the number 42
4 + 2 =6
Therefore:
42-6=36

After you find your number(in this case, 36) look at the simbol respective of the result.In case at the example look at the simbol of the number 36 and memorize it.Then click on the hand of the woman.
Are you ready?


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 11, 2009)

He kept getting them wrong

Then I realized I kept saying the character was real


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 11, 2009)

All your characters lose to mine.  I got no other than:





It took about 18 questions though. But if the program asked stuff like "Is he incurably lazy?" and "Does he play WoW all day long?," then the number would've been halved. 



Graham Aker said:


> How many weeks has it been since the last chapter?



Fourteen.  And still no news.


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 12, 2009)

The only mangakas I can get out of him are Togashi and Araki :\


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 12, 2009)

I got Oda while trying for Togashi because of a couple of "I don't know"s.  I want to try other mangakas too, but I don't really know much about their lives outside their work. I don't even know what they look like. 



On another note, I just received my dvd box set!  Subless screencaps and awful dub, here I come.


----------



## krizma (Mar 12, 2009)

the site rocks. I know another site where you can think of anything EXCEPT for humans:


----------



## Ender (Mar 12, 2009)

i couldn't get Oda


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 12, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Just tried Graham, got him on the first try too, you guys just suck


Lawl, I mean I beat him. 

Kim Ha Yul wasn't even on his er database w/e. He was pretty close on the second. Far out on the 3rd.



chikkychappy said:


> Fourteen.  And still no news.


Wow, that long already? Goodness...


----------



## NeBy (Mar 12, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yes,the manga continues



...where?

(Not something I have to register first, pls!  )


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 12, 2009)

I dont know.........

and get over the register thing


----------



## NeBy (Mar 12, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I dont know.........
> 
> and get over the register thing



You could as well ask Hisoka to get over his shotacon-tendencies and little boys-bum-watching. 

It's quite impossible.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 12, 2009)

That was cool. It got Weather Report 

Bookmarked. Thanks, Klown.


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 13, 2009)

Latest Naruto was good. Finally the pacing is speeding up.

And lol @ bleach. Ichigo's hair is growing longer, don't tell me he's going to pull a Raizen out of his ass

OT: i have gon in my avtar huhrurhruhruhr


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 13, 2009)

Awesome?

No, fuckin epic.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 13, 2009)

wohoo

some epic images I'm seeing here
if they did them right in teh anime it will be a killer

naruto deserves more respect 

still I will hold myself from reading it


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 13, 2009)

Accordingly, there's still no news in the latest issue of Jump.  Seriously Togashi, what the hell


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 13, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> lololo intentional doublepost!
> 
> You guys need to try this shit out
> Akinator
> ...



lolololololololol... so far, it had mine right.

It got:

1. your mom
2. your sister
3. my imaginary friend
4. you
5. my bed
6. nobody
7. your worst enemy

lol funny...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 13, 2009)

lol
he can get those


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 13, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> lol
> he can get those



lol and now he got Santa Claus, Grim reaper, my soul, my ex, and my girlfriend. 

And I got Oda and Togashi on my first try. 

Anyway, enough of this. And speaking of Togashi, is he still busy banging his wife?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## KLoWn (Mar 13, 2009)

^That's pretty wicked.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 13, 2009)

seems that hisoka is too awesome to be cosplayed








pimp leorio


----------



## NeBy (Mar 13, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> seems that hisoka is too awesome to be cosplayed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last two didn't work...


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 13, 2009)

^What he said,


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 13, 2009)

3rd one isnt special
the 4th is leorio coloring looks cool
something rare for him


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 13, 2009)

He looks pretty awesome like that tbh, too bad he's filler.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 13, 2009)

lerio needs to wear that all the time,he looks pimp



no one can cosplay hisoka 

machi


----------



## NeBy (Mar 13, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> ^What he said,



Yes, what I say. (always!)


Been working on a claymore AMV, and it's taken huge time/effort - especially since I'm trying to avoid all text (without clipping, since my prog doesn't support that), due to a certain person here on this forum always complaining about it... 

I'll give a sign when it's finished.


----------



## Kizaru (Mar 14, 2009)

No idea if they've been posted already but here goes.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Mar 14, 2009)

Will Yoshihiro Togashi ever get healthy again to continue Hunter X Hunter weekly?
Well i really love this manga and there is something i'm afraid of that is that this manga won't reach its full extent and we might not even see the ending. Right now Togashi is making 10 chapters an year, will he ever get healthy to continue it weekly like the other Shounens?


----------



## krizma (Mar 14, 2009)

Nagato Uzumaki said:


> Will Yoshihiro Togashi ever get healthy again to continue Hunter X Hunter weekly?
> Well i really love this manga and there is something i'm afraid of that is that this manga won't reach its full extent and we might not even see the ending. Right now Togashi is making 10 chapters an year, will he ever get healthy to continue it weekly like the other Shounens?



Probably not
But I will be content if he just makes 20 chapters a year, like every March and every october. We can't expect more from him anymore


----------



## NeBy (Mar 14, 2009)

Nagato Uzumaki said:


> Will Yoshihiro Togashi ever get healthy again to continue Hunter X Hunter weekly?
> Well i really love this manga and there is something i'm afraid of that is that this manga won't reach its full extent and we might not even see the ending. Right now Togashi is making 10 chapters an year, will he ever get healthy to continue it weekly like the other Shounens?



Well, you know, it's very difficult to get cured from the terminal disease of laziness! 

Give the man a break! not.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Mar 14, 2009)

wait wait wait, so his perfectly fine, he is just lazy?


----------



## Krauser-tan (Mar 14, 2009)

yes and addicted to dragon quest...he's probably playing one as we speak.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 14, 2009)

I like how togashi knows when he is going to take a break but doesnt know when he will be back

togashi:I will write 10 chapters and then take a break bitches
after 10 chapters
togashi:I will be working hard to get them out as soon as possible  

in a sense,he is hilarious


----------



## Chris Partlow (Mar 14, 2009)

Zaoldyeck said:


> yes and addicted to dragon quest...he's probably playing one as we speak.



wait so are u seriously just to play games, he puts out one of the biggest shounens still ongoing in the world today on haitus? wtf can u link me to this? 

man i swear imma go to Togashi's house break all his consoles then go to Square Enix and cancel all the Dragon Quest and Final Fantasy games coming out.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Mar 14, 2009)

i can't, cause there's no real proof to support my claims, however, it's well known he loves to play while slacking off on his real job.

to simple point this, he's an asshole.


edit: but a genius asshole lol


----------



## Chris Partlow (Mar 14, 2009)

so make the answer clearere
will he return to write Hunter X Hunter like before and continue it weekly?


----------



## Krauser-tan (Mar 14, 2009)

there's no way to predict togashi, he will probably return sooner or later though


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 14, 2009)

Reasons for the hiatuses:

1. Jump has always been known as a demanding company and there had been a few arguments in the past between a mangaka and editor/managers (last I heard, it was Kubo who was complaining). If mangakas can have their own way, they would certainly like to slow the pace of publication once in a while to ease their heavy workload. And guess what, Togashi _can_ have his own way.
2. The story of the current arc complicated, so Togashi needs more time to think things through(#14). 
3. Togashi does not have any assistant, so he needs more time to complete a chapter compared to other WSJ mangakas.
4. He is lazy


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 14, 2009)

plus
they tried to fuck with him during YYH
so
he ended one of the top manga at that time 

they learned the lesson
dont fuck with togashi 

togashi is a badass to the max 



> . The story of the current arc complicated, so Togashi needs more time to think things through(#14).



I believe that togashi thought this arc thrugh for some time now

and I became 100% sure when i saw zeno leaving and yumi's win


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 14, 2009)

Hisoka is f'in badass!

Can't wait until this hiatus shiz is over =/


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 14, 2009)

@chikky

that link to the japanese guy is awesome
thanks

now I can die knowing how greatly the japanese people think of togashi


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 14, 2009)

To show your undying gratitude, put "Kuroro>>>Hisoka" in your sig for a whole month. 



> I believe that togashi thought this arc thrugh for some time now
> 
> and I became 100% sure when i saw zeno leaving and yumi's win



In terms of general results, I agree that Togashi has more or less figured everything out (up to the result of the Kuroro-Hisoka fight, I tell you ). I also saw this also in Yupi's win and the role the King's name played. But in terms of executing the finer details, he needs to do more thinking. The story of the current arc isn't simplistically linear and there are so many side-stories to consider, so Togashi has to pause and ponder on how to piece all of these together.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 14, 2009)

Did they just color the king without looking or something?
Other than that that pic was pretty neat.


----------



## Fran (Mar 14, 2009)

^- Yeah, King needs more green. Green = Tentacle rape.
Interesting colouring on Pitou


----------



## NeBy (Mar 14, 2009)

MY!!!

Bakuman in color!!


----------



## The Imp (Mar 14, 2009)

I was just posting in the Bakuman section. Do you guys think Eiji would cancell HxH if he could?


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 14, 2009)

What's the point in cancelling something that's never in the magazine anyway?


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 14, 2009)

It'll probably be a made up series if it actually happens


----------



## NeBy (Mar 14, 2009)

*claymore amv*

Finished the creation of my claymore AMV; only thing remaining is final rendering and putting it on youtube....which might take several hours, so it'll probably be for tomorrow.

I cut out all scenes with subtitles, so you better give me extra points for that one, whether you like the pacing or not, Klown!!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 14, 2009)

> To show your undying gratitude, put "Kuroro>>>Hisoka" in your sig for a whole month



are you high  ?



> But in terms of executing the finer details, he needs to do more thinking



oh,then I agree


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 14, 2009)

NeBy said:


> I cut out all scenes with subtitles, so you better give me extra points for that one, whether you like the pacing or not, Klown!!


We'll see, i demand quality


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 14, 2009)

bakuman last chapter rocked as usual

I really hope that a real life mangaka will show up and kick those new comers'asses 

what the hell is bakuman (the word)?

from bakuman last chapter


> a mangaka's gotta keep working even if shortens his lifespan



so true


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 15, 2009)

All right, time to read Bakuman. Maybe I'll get to understand Togashi's idiotic breaks more by reading it.


Btw, why don't you guys post in the Bakuman subforum?  (Or do you already do?) It's quite dead right now.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 15, 2009)

HXH I MISS YOU

How about that Kuroro? Awesome, yeah?


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 15, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Btw, why don't you guys post in the Bakuman subforum?  (Or do you already do?) It's quite dead right now.


Cuz the MotM subforum is crap, it's always dead.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 15, 2009)

Any nominations for next month?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 15, 2009)

well well.


the US gets their next HxH vol in Jan 2010.   

now Togashi has 2 countries wanting their fix


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 15, 2009)

Proxy said:


> HXH I MISS YOU
> 
> How about that Kuroro? Awesome, yeah?



Indescribable awesome 



KLoWn said:


> Cuz the MotM subforum is crap, it's always dead.



HxH's was fun. 



Proxy said:


> Any nominations for next month?



Hunter x Hunter. Hunter x Hunter. Hunter x Hunter.


We break all the rules.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 15, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> HxH's was fun.


This thread > HxH subforum


----------



## Chris Partlow (Mar 15, 2009)

wait so since Togashi is lazy and he only doesn 10 chaps a year?
does he have the ending planned and does he even know what he is doing?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 15, 2009)

> This thread > HxH subforum



I agree




> How about that Kuroro? Awesome, yeah



but Hisoka more awesome 




> wait so since Togashi is lazy and he only doesn 10 chaps a year



yes



> does he have the ending planned



there are alot of stories to be told
may be after 500 +
we can talk about that



> does he even know what he is doing?



yes 
he certainly knows his story


----------



## Chris Partlow (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok ok ok so let me get this straight hgfdsahjkl

10 Chapters an year
after 500+ the ending and currently = 290 
Togashi is 43 years old
so another 11 years till its end 

damn man if Togashi actually worked like other mangaka he would have like 450-500 chapters like One Piece cuz it started about the same time, then he could have finished it and have had a permanent vacation.


----------



## krizma (Mar 15, 2009)

Nagato Uzumaki said:


> Ok ok ok so let me get this straight hgfdsahjkl
> 
> 10 Chapters an year
> after 500+ the ending and currently = 290
> ...



Actually it has been 20 chapters last year. But it seems he doesn't want to continue that schedule.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 15, 2009)

You know the situation's messed up when you can't even continue a fixed schedule of 20 chapters a year.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 15, 2009)

yo guys
how good is FMA manga 



> Ok ok ok so let me get this straight hgfdsahjkl
> 
> 10 Chapters an year
> after 500+ the ending and currently = 290
> ...



no one knows what togashi is gonna do with HxH


----------



## The Imp (Mar 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yo guys
> how good is FMA manga
> 
> 
> ...



It's an amazing manga. It has funny characters, a could plot and some amazing action. It's way better than the anime. It's also reaching it's end, so it's more epic than usual right now. Once you start reading it you won't regret it. One of the best shounen out their right now.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm waiting for the new anime

Bones+amazing manga>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>amazing manga

plus

I always like a could plot  kid


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 15, 2009)

@neby. Fix the AMV-link.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> yo guys
> how good is FMA manga


It's awesomely wicked.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 15, 2009)

great great
so the new anime is going to be  mindblowing 


naruto or FMA


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Naruto or FMA


Both


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 15, 2009)

Or maybe you can try reading one of Togashi's mangas outside of YYH, Level E and HxH. 



			
				hgfdsahjkl said:
			
		

> naruto or FMA


From what I've heard, FMA easily. It's up there along with One Piece in terms of quality.


----------



## The Imp (Mar 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I'm waiting for the new anime
> 
> Bones+amazing manga>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>amazing manga
> 
> ...






hgfdsahjkl said:


> great great
> so the new anime is going to be  mindblowing
> 
> 
> naruto or FMA




FMA easily, it blows Naruto out of the water, when compared to a manga like FMA it seems shittier than it really is.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 15, 2009)

> From what I've heard, FMA easily. It's up there along with One Piece in terms of quality



you and OP 

I asked klown as I know he thinks highly of naruto as me
but probably 99% of the people will say that

imo it is underrated,and that is coming from someone who only watches the anime  



> Or maybe you can try reading one of Togashi's mangas outside of YYH, Level E and HxH



tell me about it

btw I still didnt read YYH and level E 



>


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 15, 2009)

kurono,

HxH or FMA 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> you and OP



It's not my cup of tea, but reliable people say it's awesome so I suppose it is.



> tell me about it
> 
> btw I still didnt read YYH and level E



I haven't read it either, I just discovered it today. All I know is that it's a collection of short stories, one story per chapter (so 6 all in all).

Level E: haven't finished it yet. Kind of a whack sci-fi.
YYH: Awesome.  Unless Togashi gets his butt-up and draw another York Shin, HxH can only hope to achieve the sort of fame YYH did.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you and OP
> 
> I asked klown as I know he thinks highly of naruto as me
> but probably 99% of the people will say that
> ...


People are just hating on it out of habit now, if one says the last couple of months in Naruto has been anything other than complete epic you're a fuckin retard 

Ofc you wouldn't know that, lol anime 


chikkychappy said:


> HxH or FMA


Both


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 15, 2009)

berserk or FMA 



> Ofc you wouldn't know that, lol anime



I know
epic pain vs naruto 



> YYH: Awesome.  Unless Togashi gets his butt-up and draw another York Shin, HxH can only hope to achieve the sort of fame YYH did



I didnt read YYH cuz I have a feeling it will be a DBZ
it's one of the first shonen so I dont expect much from it

I dont care about fame ,HxH is where togashi really shows how he is the best


----------



## TicoTico (Mar 15, 2009)

Berserk easily  

Naruto's been real epic lately. Just shows you how great FMA is that Naruto _still_ isn't better  Well, in all honesty, it could just be the number of pages.

HxH vs. FMA is a tough one.. But with all these hiatuses, I'mma say FMA. Sorry folks. If we'll live old enough to see HxH to it's end, it'll be the best Shounen manga evahh. And that's a pretty big if.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 15, 2009)

HxH>berserk

and I have read both 

HxH is much more smarter 
and stuff as york shin is more complex than berserk

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand

Hisoka 

nuff said


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> berserk or FMA


Do i even need to answer that?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 15, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Do i even need to answer that?



no 
HxH>berserk>FMA


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 15, 2009)

> if one says the last couple of months in Naruto has been anything other than complete epic you're a fuckin retard



I'm a retard. 

Oh wait, I've only read the last three chapters after stopping chapter 80-something.  I really need to get my reading habits in check. 



> berserk or FMA



Berserk.

Berserk or Vagabond?

VAGABOND 



> I dont care about fame, HxH is where togashi really shows how he is the best



I agree. Of course I agree. 

Anyway, if you compare it today's animes the elements of YYH may be typical (typical shounen characters, having tournaments, etc.), but in its time it was really phenomenal. The memorable character design speaks for itself. YYH built-on what DBZ did, and in doing so improved parts of it.


And oh TicoTico, I don't care what you say. HxH>>>>ALL. PLUS THE HIATUSES  You too klown.


*Spoiler*: __ 



You do know my tone is kidding right


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 15, 2009)

> You do know my tone is kidding right



but not about HxH > all 
right


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 15, 2009)

Im just gonna leave this here...


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 15, 2009)

@hgfdsahjkl
Of course.

The tone is kidding, but the words are sincere. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



OK, not really.  I know in my mind that HxH's not the best,  especially when stacked-up against the best seinen, but it doesn't bother me. It's still, by far, my favorite. 





@klown
The best part of the last chapter is Yondaime.  (And you better trust the wise words of a Naruto noob )


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 15, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> People are just hating on it out of habit now, if one says the last couple of months in Naruto has been anything other than complete epic you're a fuckin retard



Then I'm a retard as well.

I know I'm not one to say which is which and which is not since I'm not really a manga/anime expert and I know I'm not good enough at judging mangas and animes, but I don't quite see the latest Naruto chapters as "epic" as you say it. 

Sure it's great and it's really picking up pace (compared to those chapters that made me lose my interest), I agree, but it's not as epic as it was compared to Naruto's earlier chapters which I consider to be its peak (at least, as I preferred). 

But true enough, I really like Naruto's latest chapters compared to Bleach's  and sometimes to One Piece's (though most of the times, I liked them on par). I hope this kind of pacing will go on until its end though.



KLoWn said:


> Im just gonna leave this here...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's great, but I like the time when Yondaime showed himself more though. Lol, we don't really share the same preferences, I guess. 




edit:


> @klown
> The best part of the last chapter is Yondaime. (And you better trust the wise words of a Naruto noob )



lol you beat me.


----------



## TicoTico (Mar 15, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> You do know my tone is kidding right


Nope.  
*Spoiler*: __ 





In all honesty, Berserk's not becoming much better with hiatuses  And I still rank it #1


Man I should really get on to reading Vagabond all the way through.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 15, 2009)

Link removed
togashi opinion about that manga



> I know in my mind that HxH's not the best



I'm serious about HxH being the best



> especially when stacked-up against the best seinen,



you r destroying me 
there is no seinen or shonen
there is good writing and better wrting
imo HxH got what makes it the best



> The best part of the last chapter is Yondaime.  (You better trust the words of a Naruto noob



and spoil me on top of that 


*Spoiler*: __ 



good I was spoiled about that yesterday


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 15, 2009)

Zup with everyone fapping to Yondaime? We got KN8 in da house bitches!


----------



## TicoTico (Mar 15, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Zup with everyone fapping to Yondaime? We got KN8 in da house bitches!


Agreed.


----------



## The Imp (Mar 15, 2009)

vagabond >= berserk > FMA > HxH >>>>>>>> Naruto

hgfdsahjkl you should read YYH, it's a classic and it took everything from DBZ and improved on it. YYH had one of the best tournaments and some amazing characters but Togashi screwed with us and made one of the shittiest endings ever. It was a shaman king (manga before he mangaka decided to redo the ending) type ending. 

As for Naruto, i liked it up till Sasuke vs Itachi, then the stupid plot twists made a bit shittier. Pain vs Naruto was epic though although the ending of the recent chapter was just...


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 15, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Zup with everyone fapping to Yondaime? We got KN8 in da house bitches!



AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I figured you'd say that. 

Well I do like KN8 since I've always ---- and I mean always ---- waited and wanted for Kyuubi to come out since the beginning. But I don't know. Maybe it's because I get the feeling that he'll give out more... informations... (?)


----------



## The Imp (Mar 15, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Zup with everyone fapping to Yondaime? We got KN8 in da house bitches!



For like 10 seconds and then yondaime will end it. Kishi will never give us an epic kyuubi fight 

KN4 and KN6 fight was barely anything.


----------



## TicoTico (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah, Yondi's infos will be cool next week. But this chapter..  Kyuubi owned da house


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 15, 2009)

I dont read naruto manga


----------



## The Imp (Mar 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I dont read naruto manga




When you get to the madara and sasuke chit chat in the anime you will begin to hate it


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 15, 2009)

dont spoil me


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I dont read naruto manga



lol anime. Don't watch the anime, it's poison.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 15, 2009)

Master Bait said:


> lol anime. Don't watch the anime, it's poison.



I watch it for the 2 big budget episodes they make per year

I learned to wait from hxH


----------



## The Imp (Mar 15, 2009)

Master Bait said:


> lol anime. Don't watch the anime, it's poison.



 @ the sora filler

I can never stop laughing at the evil wig


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Link removed
> togashi opinion about that manga



 I didn't know that.

Still, everyone has to start somewhere. 



> you r destroying me
> there is no seinen or shonen
> there is good writing and better wrting



Well, the seinen-shounen categorization is useful most of the time, personally. Otherwise, I would end up bashing several of shounen I read. It is only with this distinction that I am able to make allowances in my criticism and enjoy a shounen work more.



> imo HxH got what makes it the best



Hmm... not really. I absolutely adore the things HxH does great in (all the brilliance, strategy, unpredictability), but there are things it is not epic in. In character development for example, Vagabond beats the heck out of HxH (and most other mangas actually). GI's pacing was dragging while Chimera Ant is pointless from the perspective of the entire story. The best seinen, for the most part, are strong all-around. HxH is not. 

Btw, you should read the Naruto manga. Seriously, what's the point of waiting for the draggy anime? And OP too. 



kurono76767 said:


> vagabond >= berserk > FMA > HxH >>>>>>>> Naruto



 Utter falsehood!


----------



## The Imp (Mar 15, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Hmm... not really. I absolutely adore the things HxH does great in (all the brilliance, strategy, unpredictability), but there are things it is not epic in. In character development for example, Vagabond beats the heck out of HxH (and most other mangas actually). GI's pacing was dragging while Chimera Ant is pointless from the perspective of the entire story. The best seinen, for the most part, are strong all-around. HxH is not.



It has some of the best artwork as well.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 15, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> As for Naruto, i liked it up till Sasuke vs Itachi, then the stupid plot twists made a bit shittier. Pain vs Naruto was epic though although the ending of the recent chapter was just...


Fuck are you babbling about, the plot twist was epic, seeing as no one saw it comming, and what's the problem with ending of the latest chapter?

plx tell me.


Master Bait said:


> AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I figured you'd say that.
> 
> Well I do like KN8 since I've always ---- and I mean always ---- waited and wanted for Kyuubi to come out since the beginning. But I don't know. Maybe it's because I get the feeling that he'll give out more... informations... (?)


Maybe because he's a total motherfukken badass?


kurono76767 said:


> When you get to the madara and sasuke chit chat in the anime you will begin to hate it


I get the feeling that the only reason you hate it is because it involves Uchiha, and as you know it's SoO AwSUm tO haTe oN TEh UchiHAS!!


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I watch it for the 2 big budget episodes they make per year
> 
> I learned to wait from hxH



But it's not worth watching (specially the fillers). In my case, I wait for my friends' recommendation if I should watch an episode or not. I don't want to waste my time watching all those draggy episodes.



kurono76767 said:


> @ the sora filler
> 
> I can never stop laughing at the evil wig



I stopped watching after that bikou--- hell how do you spell it?! --- that episode where he was looking for a bug with team Shino, Kiba, Hinata. After that, I had enough. 

Watched Shippuden and I stopped after Deidara vs Gaara fight. Too draggy for my taste. So I don't know any more fillers in between those eps.


----------



## TicoTico (Mar 15, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> .. and as you know it's SoO AwSUm tO haTe oN TEh UchiHAS!!


Ah, so true  Here's my valiant effort to make people actually enjoy what they're reading instead of just arguing over meaningless things  Teh Fic





> I stopped watching after that bikou--- hell how do you spell it?! --- that episode where he was looking for a bug with team Shino, Kiba, Hinata. After that, I had enough.


That's where I'd had about enough as well. Though I started fast-forwarding episodes back in the Sannin arc already.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 15, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> It has some of the best artwork as well.



Yeah, Vagabond's art whips Berserk's butt cheeks. 



And lol Uchiha.  From an outsider's perspective, that name is now synonymous to a joke.  Though I'm not sure why. All I know is that I like to join-in this joking. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't hate me


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 15, 2009)

> Well, the seinen-shounen categorization is useful most of the time, personally. Otherwise, I would end up bashing several of shounen I read. It is only with this distinction that I am able to make allowances in my criticism and enjoy a shounen work more.



but not incase of togashi
ah
it feels like you are looking down on HxH if you thought about it this way

I know that I dont need to tell you that togashi knows no boundaries
and HxH is more of seinen

actually imo berserk is kind of a shonen

plus you didnt finish berserk anyway 



> I absolutely adore the things HxH does great in (all the brilliance, strategy, unpredictability)



yeah those
what makes it the best imo

it surpasses other manga in that



> Chimera Ant is pointless from the perspective of the entire story. The best seinen, for the most part, are strong all-around. HxH is not.



mmm helps me too,that I dont care about that
as long as what I'm reading is good

for example shin york and invasion arc
put HxH on the top for me
I dont really care about being the same all around
specially since HxH is an advensure




> Btw, you should read the Naruto manga. Seriously, what's the point of waiting for the draggy anime?



when an anime does something right
it far surpass its manga

I can hold myself to enjoy those rare moments/episodes in case of naruto

however the new FMA anime
will easily surpass the manga


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 15, 2009)

TicoTico said:


> Ah, so true  Here's my valiant effort to make people actually enjoy what they're reading instead of just arguing over meaningless things this video


Nice thread 


chikkychappy said:


> And lol Uchiha.  From an outsider's perspective, that name is now synonymous to a joke.  Though I'm not sure why. All I know is that I like to join-in this joking.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Hell no, i lol at alot of the joke-sigs and shit that's going around about the Uhchia, but starting to automatically hate a chapter or arc just because it's involves Uchiha is fukken gay.

"Oh hai, the story was kinda interesting here...hmm..wait...is that an...uchiha? !!!! Now it not good anymore!!"


hgfdsahjkl said:


> however the new FMA anime
> will easily surpass the manga


It will have to be damn good for that.


----------



## The Imp (Mar 15, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Fuck are you babbling about, the plot twist was epic, seeing as no one saw it comming, and what's the problem with ending of the latest chapter?
> 
> plx tell me. I get the feeling that the only reason you hate it is because it involves Uchiha, and as you know it's SoO AwSUm tO haTe oN TEh UchiHAS!!



I don't hate the uchiha. I liked Itachi as a villain not as good guy, the fact that it came out of no where didn't help things IMO. The art was terrible. I didn't like how Sasuke got his MS. Throughout the story it was said countless times that you could only get MS through killing your best friend but i guess that doesn't apply to Sasuke. Itachi was gimped badly only to let sasuke win. 

The yondaime twist was shocking and had you jumping out of your seat but it was just a bad form of PNJ. I just didn't like the plot twist plain and simple. I would have rather seen KN8 vs Pain continue rather than Minato showing up. 

IMO Naruto has been going downhill since the Itachi revelation. You may not agree with it but that is just my opinion.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 15, 2009)

> It will have to be damn good for that.



same story with great animation=better easily


----------



## The Imp (Mar 15, 2009)

Did the new FMA anime come out already?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 15, 2009)

4th of april

but there are 4 CM


----------



## TicoTico (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks KLoWn!  *Will-return-rep-once-24h-limit-wears-off*

By the way.. *Raises a hopeful question:* Does anyone have any clue when we'll be getting sum new HxH?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 15, 2009)

@Tico

hisoka or kuroro


----------



## TicoTico (Mar 15, 2009)

Damn it  Why must I choose between two of my favourite bad guys? I honestly have no clue which one of them's gonna be superior.. They're both too awesome to actually fight, atleast until the end. 

Hisoka won't be just another Orochimaru  Mark my words. Maybe he'll get some über-hatsu and go nuts on everybody at somepoint. But, were the two of them to fight seriously.. I'mma say Kuroro would win  

Character-wise, Hisoka wins


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 15, 2009)

TicoTico said:


> By the way.. *Raises a hopeful question:* Does anyone have any clue when we'll be getting sum new HxH?



hgfdsahjkl says March.  No one takes him seriously. 



> but not incase of togashi
> ah
> it feels like you are looking down on HxH if you thought about it this way



I wasn't thinking of HxH when I said this.  More of Naruto, Bleach, Bakuman, YYH, etc.



> mmm helps me too,that I dont care about that
> as long as what I'm reading is good
> 
> for example shin york and invasion arc
> ...



That's why it's all about preferences. I don't care about OP's countless fights too, but for others it's one of the things that makes it epic. Some may not care about character development as long as there's action, while I do, and both they and I are entitled to that. But when judging the best, which should be included, which should not be? Is awesome character development a must? Intelligence? Character design? Or is there nothing set and should just judge the work according to what it is? But if so, how can comparison between works ever be possible?

That's why I don't care that much about all these 'best' talk, because not only is it so difficult/impossible to determine, but it's very probable that this 'best' does not contain the elements I am a sucker for. Hence, it's okay if HxH is not the best. It's million times more epic to me than anything else, and that's what matters.



Anyway, *200th* post.  When I made my 100th HxH was in hiatus  and now it is still is.  Friggin' Togashi. But to celebrate:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kuroro >>>> Hisoka 
York Shin >>>> Golden Age 
HxH >>>> anything with a speech bubble in it


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 15, 2009)

> It's million times more epic to me than anything else



I get it out of you 

you should have just said that 



> hgfdsahjkl says March No one takes him seriously







> Anyway, 200th post.  When I made my 100th HxH was in hiatus  and now it is still is.  Friggin' Togashi. But to celebrate



ah
I remember the days when I thought the people who got 100 post were freaks



or am I a freak now


----------



## Gunners (Mar 17, 2009)

Link removed Lol, just skimmed through and saw that again.

I wonder how much longer HxH will go on for. It has the potential to run for a really long time as the world is really open but with Togashi you don't know. He could wrap the series up in 10 chapters.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 17, 2009)

Upper left panel

Nicely drawn hohoho


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't mind whatever the result of the Kuroro-Hisoka will be, as long as it will be really really really epic. If Kuroro loses I will mourn, but I will also be glad that it is because of the world's best reasons.   

Anyway, ToLoveRu is in trouble and may kicked-out next. Jump hurry up and pull the plug so HxH can return!!!!!! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Assuming that's what's stopping it anyway. And let's face it, it probably isn't. 






> Hm, I just realized I've been here for more than four years.



And how many chapters have passed by your eyes since then?

(And nope, I'm not provoking any Togashi-bashing. Not at all. )


----------



## Inugami (Mar 18, 2009)

when is going to appear Hisoka ? ... Togashi needs to kills those annoying ants already and bring us more Hisoka .


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 18, 2009)

Why is everyone looking for Hisoka? What we need is more Danchou 



			
				KLoWn said:
			
		

> Didn't TLR make up for that with volume sales?



 Yeah you're right.  Last volume sold fairly well, at least better than Sket Dance. Ditto with the other volumes.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 18, 2009)

NeBy said:


> I'm a HxH fan too, but I like both characters. I'm also the only neutral person about this subject in the whole of this thread.
> 
> Tha facts are very simple, even if Hisoka is a great shotacon perv and is delightfully insane as a fightacon, and Kuroro the more contemplative mystery-dude...when it comes down to a fight between the two, then - based on what we've seen as of yet - Hisoka would lose.
> 
> ...



I think hgfdsahjkl is just fooling around with his "Hisoka >>>> Kuroro" act. 

Moreover, Hisoka is an odd character and it's because of that that he's well liked by people. And I like him for that as well, even more than Kuroro (I like Danchou too). But I, for one, doesn't think he can match Kuroro yet with what has been shown. My thoughts of Hisoka's impression of Kuroro was that perhaps he knows Danchou is most probably stronger than him. I don't see Hisoka as one who challenges someone who's obviously weaker than him.

My thoughts.



chikkychappy said:


> Why is everyone looking for Hisoka? What we need is more Danchou



Because if there's Hisoka, there's Danchou and vice versa. Hisoka is fantisizing about Danchou. I just know it.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 18, 2009)

> What did you think was my best animation anime-choice for an AMV as yet?



SNM,baccano and DTB all of them are high level animation

but your best AMV is SNM



> The likelihood of it following an established pattern is far greater than the possibility that it will not, without good cause. (And that 'good cause' isn't the fact they're in the same orchard).



yes
but my case is that I'm grasping the last ray of hope



> I think hgfdsahjkl is just fooling around with his "Hisoka >>>> Kuroro" act



I mean hisoka is much more awesome

as for the strengh
Hisoka didnt get the chance to show us his power so from what we have seen kuroro showed more

but still I believe hisoka will be more stronger



> he knows Danchou is most probably stronger than him



I dont agree
hisoka thinks of no one stronger than him

even togashi wrote it (the chapter with hisoka taking a shower)at the end he wrote hisoka understanded he is the strongest
even without that hisoka's character screams I'm the strongest(is that true or not,we need to wait)

hisoka is 28,as we saw he is only interested in strong people
I dont think kuroro is hisoka's first target ,the man lives only to fight

I believe he fought many formidable opponent before

he even choosed his future toys,he doesnt think about the possibility of losing to kuroro

will he win or not,I dont know

but he thinks of no one stronger than him


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 18, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I dont agree
> hisoka thinks of no one stronger than him
> 
> even togashi wrote it (the chapter with hisoka taking a shower)at the end he wrote hisoka understanded he is the strongest
> ...



Oh well... my mistake then. I usually forget those kind of things and I rarely pay attention to them. I guess I used the wrong terms. 

Let me rephrase that then: I think he thinks that Kuroro is strong enough to be a worthy opponent. How does that sound? 

P.S. terminology sucks!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 18, 2009)

> Let me rephrase that then: I think he thinks that Kuroro is strong enough to be a worthy opponent. How does that sound



I agree 

kuroro will be a good toy


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 19, 2009)

And Hisoka will just be an annoying fly to be swatted


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh no, not again. This will be a start of another Hisoka vs Kuroro argument. 

I wonder what'll happen if hgfdsahjkl will team up with Hisoka/Robin (Yes, I'm talking about the user). I also wonder who's the better (or worse) Hisokatard. 

Mattaru doesn't count. He likes loli. 

And speaking of Hisoka/Robin, where is she?


----------



## NeBy (Mar 19, 2009)

Master Bait said:


> Mattaru doesn't count. He likes loli.



He likes shotacon too.  

But then again, so does Hisoka! 



Master Bait said:


> Oh well... my mistake then. I usually forget those kind of things and I rarely pay attention to them. I guess I used the wrong terms.



Tskk. You cave in too easily to irrational talk. Togashi never said Hisoka is the strongest, it's Hisoka himself (as a character) who thinks he's the strongest.

Talking with hgfds is an art on itself. It goes like this:

hgfds: "Hisoka will win against Kuroro because I would like it so."
Neby: "Kuroro is probably going to win because of *fact* + *fact* + *fact* + rational reasoning/argumentation & logical deduction."
hgfds: "Yes, that might all be true, but Hisoka will still win because I would like that very much."


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 19, 2009)

> Tskk. You cave in too easily to irrational talk. Togashi never said Hisoka is the strongest, it's Hisoka himself (as a character) who thinks he's the strongest



that's what I said
hisoka thinks of himself as the strongest
I didnt say he is the strongest

and since he sees himself as the strongest he cant be thinking that kuroro is stronger than him

what exactly is wrong here?





> hgfds: "Hisoka will win against Kuroro because I would like it so."
> Neby: "Kuroro is probably going to win because of *fact* + *fact* + *fact* + rational reasoning/argumentation & logical deduction."
> hgfds: "Yes, that might all be true, but Hisoka will still win because I would like that very much



when did i say that?
did you read what I just said?

stop saying stuff I didnt say or try to understand what I said


----------



## NeBy (Mar 19, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> that's what I said
> hisoka thinks of himself as the strongest
> I didnt say he is the strongest
> 
> ...



You said : "even Togashi wrote it (the chapter with hisoka taking a shower) at the end he wrote hisoka understanded he is the strongest
even without that hisoka's character screams I'm the strongest(is that true or not,we need to wait)"

ok, so...where "Togashi" wrote: "Hisoka understands he is the strongest", he was saying it as narrator in the story. It doesn't mean *Togashi* says he's the strongest.

You say "even without that"..."Hisoka screams he's the strongest". I say Hisoka only thinks he's the strongest, and you say "that's what I said". But that's not what you imply. If you (as well as I) just wanted to say that Hisoka thinks it, then what is the "even without that" about? It clearly implies there is something else than just Hisoka thinking it, and what that is, is also implied with your hint that it's endorsed as a fact by Togashi himself. But since it was only narration explaining what Hisoka thinks, it's actually the same thing.

The narration, thus, just tells us what Hisoka thinks about himself. There is no 'something else' that you can have 'even without that'.

THAT is what is exactly wrong with it.




> when did i say that?
> did you read what I just said?
> 
> stop saying stuff I didnt say or try to understand what I said
> ...



I prefer logic, and logic prefers me. 

Obviously, I was not directly quoting (as can clearly be seen in the second sentence), but making a jest. It boils down to that, however. I've stated this a hundred times already; the most logical outcome - based on what we currently know - is that Kuroro would win. You use irrational arguments to counter that, like "but we didn't see everything from Hisoka; he'll have something special up his sleeve"...but that is nonsensical speculation. EVEN if we were to accept such speculation, there is no objective reason to think the same 'arguments' won't be true for Kuroro: it's more than likely we didn't see all of his power neither, and he might well have something special up his sleeve too.

So basically, it cancels eachother out, and is a worthless argument. Which leaves us with the initial considerations (based on facts and logical deduction, not idle speculation), which all point towards Kuroro winning.

It's just your personal favoritism which always tries to weasel out of the most logical conclusion. Based on our current knowledge, Kuroro will win. PERIOD. What (or who) Kurorotards or Hisokatards 'feel' should win has nothing to do with it.





hgfdsahjkl said:


> stop thinking that your opinions are always the right thing
> 
> and anyother is irrational without trying to read or understand them



If it were mere opinions, maybe you would have a point. But it are conclusions based on facts and logical deduction, which yields the most likely result. And, I can't help they're almost always right! 

As for reading; I always do. As for understanding: I understand what is being said, but maybe you mean something else than what you write, that's possible, maybe.  In which case I probably overanalyse it. But frankly, that's often due to the imprecise nature of what and how you write. I've told you before; if you make statements, be *precise* in your statements. If you say something vague and ambiguous, you shouldn't be surprised if people take you up on it.

If you just wanted to say 'Hisoka thinks he's the strongest' just say it like that, don't add "even without that" and "Togashi wrote he's the strongest". Clearly you can see how ambiguous those statements are? It's not Togashi (as Togashi) that wrote it (else it would be canon that Hisoka is the strongest, and all discussion on that topic would end), it's the narrator in the story. That's something else entirely.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 19, 2009)

> ok, so...where "Togashi" wrote: "Hisoka understands he is the strongest", he was saying it as narrator in the story. It doesn't mean *Togashi* says he's the strongest.



I think it's clear
it starts with *hisoka understands*

not hisoka is or togashi said 



> even without that" about?



even if togashi didnt say that hisoka thinks of himself as the strongest
the way hisoka acts ,tells you that he thinks of himself that way

how he challenged netero,him saying (for sure I will kill you)to kuroro
and refering to other as toys



> You say "even without that"..."Hisoka screams he's the strongest".


read better what I said was

hisoka's *character* screams I'm the strongest

I even added



> (is that true or not,we need to wait)



to avoid misunderstanding

how could I say he is the strongest as a fact then just after that I say we need to wait to see if that is true

I think what I meant was clear



> You use irrational arguments to counter that, like "but we didn't see everything from Hisoka



nothing irrational about that

do we know hisoka's strengh ?



> he'll have something special up his sleeve"...



I never said that



> eady; the most logical outcome - based on what we currently know - is that Kuroro would win



what I said



> from what we have seen kuroro showed more



so it's clear that I said kuroro showed more

but then again

is it fair to say

kuroro will win without knowing hisoka's level

kuroro got the chance to fight two zoldecks ,its normal that he showed more

hisoka fought gon

you are comparing what kuroro showed when he fought two zoldecks to what hisoka showed when he fought gon

and you say that is the logical deduction


LOL

for  example could you say silva>zeno or zeno<silva

we saw more of zeno 

does that mean zeno>silva

we dont know enough about silva
to say he will lose or win in a fight against zeno


----------



## NeBy (Mar 20, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I think it's clear
> it starts with *hisoka understands*
> 
> not hisoka is or togashi said



yes, but *you* said toagshi worte it. If you don't say it's as narrator to the story, one could get the impression you just mean Togashi actually wrote/said it.



> even if togashi didnt say that hisoka thinks of himself as the strongest
> the way hisoka acts ,tells you that he thinks of himself that way
> 
> how he challenged netero,him saying (for sure I will kill you)to kuroro
> ...



And my point is, that's the same argument as the one before. Yes, we know Hisoka thinks he's the strongest. But whether it's in narration or in action of the character itself, it just boils down to the fact Hisoka thinks that he's the best.  It's the same argument, thus.



> nothing irrational about that
> 
> do we know hisoka's strengh ?



It's not irrational as a fact, it's irrational to use that as an argumentation in the defence of Hisoka's chances to win. In fact, it has NO argumental value whatsoever, for the reasons I already stated. If one finds the fact that we don't know Hisoka's strength has argumental value, than it has equal argumental value for Kuroro. Hence, it adds nothing notable and worthwhile on either side in regard to determining who has the most chances to win.



> I never said that
> 
> what I said
> 
> ...



No, it's fair to say it's the most likely outcome that Kuroro will win. 



> kuroro got the chance to fight two zoldecks ,its normal that he showed more
> 
> hisoka fought gon
> 
> ...



Of course it is. The two premisses are this: 

1) that it's based on our current knowledge about the two characters (which is logical since one can't say anything about possible hidden strengths that are unknown, or even if they exist).

2)It's a matter of likelihood, not absolutes. I think no-one is arguing it's a certitude, but rational people will agree it's more likely that Kuroro will win, based on current facts.



> LOL
> 
> for  example could you say silva>zeno or zeno<silva
> 
> ...



If Zeno has shown us more martial and nen-feats than Silva, against stronger opponents, etc. Then yes. It IS more likely that zeno > Silva, unless proven otherwise in some future arc. Again: you can't speculate about what 'might' be *as an argument*, because that sort of speculation has no intrinsic value, and is equally applicable both ways. To have a logical discussion about this, arguments have to be based on facts as much as possible, not wild speculation. 




> we dont know enough about silva
> to say he will lose or win in a fight against zeno



No, but we do know enough about Hisoka and Kuroro to say Kuroro is the most likely to win.



Master Bait said:


> lol yeah shotacons.
> 
> He has pedobear blood.
> 
> ...



I think you think that I thought that hgfds thinks you thought that he thinks...ermm...never mind.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> you understanded it, right
> 
> Neby doesnt get me as usual


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 20, 2009)

>



...........



> No, it's fair to say it's the most likely outcome that Kuroro will win



I dont agree 

you cant compare what so little hisoka showed to what kuroro showed

but well if you want it that way

yes,kuroro showed more
cuz he got the chance

as for me
I cant tell who will win

but from the story point of view,it's more likely hisoka
but anything can happen with togashi

for example two runners A and B

you saw A in a serious competition

and

saw B running with his son or something

does that mean A is more likely to win

*no*
that doesnt mean anything

when you see B in a serious competition

now you can tell who is more likely to win

another example

you saw a fiat moving at 100 KM/h and a firary at 50 KM/h

does that mean it's most likely that the fiat will win in a race between the two of them


----------



## Danchou (Mar 20, 2009)

Kuroro has Skill Hunter. Even though Hisoka still has a lot of room for development left in ability, the same can be said, but to a far greater extent, for Kuroro.

Heck, in theory I've yet to see a proper counter for Kuroro with just with two of the abilities he has shown so far i.e. teleport and poison stab. Except for exceptions like the Zoaldyecks' poison immunity etc.

I just hope Togashi is not going to nerf him because he is too broken.


----------



## NeBy (Mar 20, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'Fair'? What has that to do with it? The fact that Hisoka has shown far less in terms of martial/nen prowess than Kuroro is exactly the point. In fact, objectively speaking, Hisoka has gotten MORE 'exposure' during the combined arcs than Kuroro, so he had chance enough to be fighting also stronger opponents. And yet, during all that screentime, he hasn't proven himself like Kuroro, who had only one arc to himself (and even there, he only was shown directly in the latter part).

So, I'll use your own analogies. You try to demonstrate how the conclusions are implausible and wrong, but you merely demonstrate that one can't be absolutely sure, NOT that it's impossible to determine the likelihood. In fact, in your analogies, you start with a bias, and then try to exploit that for demonstrating how things don't fit. For instance, the bias is apparent when you compare a runner "who is serious" with a runner who isn't, and a Fiat with a Ferrari.... but then you are ASSUMING from the start, that there is this difference in quality (Kuroro being the Fiat, and Hisoka the Ferrari, no doubt  ). But that's exactly what we're trying to determine, so you actually preclude who's the Ferrari and who the Fiat  (and even THAT there is a Ferrari and a Fiat) in the premise to then come to the same conclusion...

The truth is, you CAN NOT know who is a Ferrari and who is the Fiat on beforehand, because that's exactly what we're trying to determine. A more correct analogy would be, to say you have two runners, or two cars. Both cars have been seen driving for some time.  One of those cars, while being observed the longest, in fact, has shown never to exceed 50 km/h. The other car, even while having been observed less, has already demonstrated to go beyond 200 km/h.

Question now is, based on those facts, who's most likely to be the Ferrari, and who the Fiat? Can one be absolutely sure? Well, no, as said before. It *could* be that, while one was observing both cars, the Fiat was, by pure chance, often going beyond 200 km/h, and by equal pure chance, the Ferrari was always moving around 50 km/h.

But it sure is damn unlikely.

It's more reasonable to assume, the car that had the average of 200km/h is the Ferrari one, and the car that only showed to drive around at 50km/h, is most likely to be the Fiat. Which is exactly the point.

And yes, when contemplating a race between the two cars, it's also most logical to assume the Ferrari will win.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 20, 2009)

> 'Fair'? What has that to do with it? The fact that Hisoka has shown far less in terms of martial/nen prowess than Kuroro is exactly the point. In fact, objectively speaking, Hisoka has gotten MORE 'exposure' during the combined arcs than Kuroro, so he had chance enough to be fighting also stronger opponents. And yet, during all that screentime, he hasn't proven himself like Kuroro, who had only one arc to himself (and even there, he only was shown directly in the latter part).



kuroro had the chance to fight two zoldecks
hisoka didnt have that kind of exposure

do you want hisoka to prove himself against gon?
or the noob guys from hunter exam

*ofcourse* the one who fought two zoldecks will prove himself more

it isnt about who had more screen-time but about who got the chance to show more




> Kuroro being the Fiat, and Hisoka the Ferrari, no doubt



actually,I didnt think who is the ferrari or who is the fiat?

but my point is that it's possible for the one moving at 50 to be the fastest
I wasnt bias
I wanted to make my point clear

so as you said we saw two cars one at 50km/h and the other at 100km/h



> One of those cars, while being observed the longest, in fact, has shown never to exceed 50 km/h. The other car, even while having been observed less, has already demonstrated to go beyond 200 km/h



no you are being bias here by saying observed longer or less
that car at 200 
*must be moving this fast for a reason*
(kuroro fighting two zoldecks)

leys say that the owner of this car was moving fast cuz he had to deliver his pregnant wife to the hospital

the other car was a head of that one (we observed it for longer time)
but the other car that is moving fast *for a reason*
eventhough we observed it for shorter time will pass the first car

I only inserted that part of observation cuz you brought it up,however I dont agree with it

the point here isnt who we observed for a longer time but who who got the chance to show more of his strengh/speed

so no
I dont agree with you
that we can say that it's logical to say kuroro is most likely to win

we dont know about the other car/hisoka to tell that

when Hisoka gets the same chance as kuroro(not the screen time)
we can talk about who is more likely to win

IMO,that is more logical


----------



## NeBy (Mar 20, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> kuroro had the chance to fight two zoldecks
> hisoka didnt have that kind of exposure
> 
> do you want hisoka to prove himself against gon?
> ...



 You always do that! I've said this a hundred times already!! Everything is possible in an infinite universe! Talking about possibilities is meaningless! It is possible that Hisoka will turn out to be stronger than the king, it's possible that Kuroro could have killed the two zoaldeycks with his one pinky, but didn't feel like it, it's possible Killua will kill Gon in the next chapter....but how freakin likely is all that?!

It's possible to watch a car for 4 weeks and the car never gets passed 50 km/h and yet, is the fastest car in the country, just as it is possible one can watch a character for 4 arcs and never see anything top-tier, yet that character is more top-tier than any other character in hxh. Yes, it's all possible. BUT IT'S MORE LIKELY *NOT* TO BE THE CASE than it is likely to be true.

If the point you were trying to make is that it's a possibility, than we can stop discussing, since that's obvious. But as I've understood it, you also deny it's *more likely* that Kuroro wins, based on our current knowledge. And THAT isn't logical.



> so as you said we saw two cars one at 50km/h and the other at 100km/h
> 
> no you are being bias here by saying observed longer or less
> that car at 200
> ...



That's superfluous. One could always claim Hisoka hadn't had enough 'chance'. Reversely, if in the next arc, he would suddenly fight an endless amount of strong opponents, one could also claim Kuroro is even stronger, but HE didn't have enough chance to prove himself.

Clearly, that argument is biased and arbitrary.

Point of fact is and remains, that Hisoka (or actually Togashi) DID have enough chances to show his superiority; he was there the whole exam-arc, the celestial tower arc, the GR-arc, and even in the GI-arc. Seems to me like he's got far more chances than anyone else to prove himself. That he (or actually Toagshi) DIDN'T prove himself during all that time, is just the point.

How am I biased by saying the cars have been observed longer (or less)? That's simply a fact. Kuroro had the the GR-arc, and Hisoka was in almost all the arcs to some degree. You're not making sense in calling that biased; it's easily to see that we have seen more of Hisoka than of Kuroro. Then saying "it isnt about who had more screen-time but about who got the chance to show more" is a weird statement. The more screentime a character has THE MORE CHANCES HE HAD TO SHOW MORE, obviously.

The problem with your reasoning is, that you assume it as the most logical reasoning, that a car, who has only been driving 50 km/h for three weeks, just didn't have the chance to prove it could also drive at 200km/h. You confuse, once again, likelihood with absolute certainty. It's easy to demonstrate the fallacy in your reasoning. Imagine the series goes on for another 120 episodes, in which Hisoka has another 80% screentime, but never fights any really strong opponent. Even then, you will always be able to say the same thing: "But he didn't get his chance". Ofcourse, if he's a Fiat, he will never be shown to drive at 200km/h, so you would never see it, even if you observed that car for 10 years. But even then you could say: "Yeah, but that car was never given a chance to show it can go 200km/h".

It's an argument ad infinitum, and thus worthless. 

Facts are those:

1)Kuroro has proven himself in (less than) an arc to be a Ferrari, in the analogy. Thereby establishing it's perfectly possible to show that a character is top-tier in one arc.

2)Hisoka has been in 4 arcs already, yet, failed to show to be a top-tier *in any of those arcs*. You claim he 'didn't have the chance', but that's silly; he had the same (in fact, more) chances as Kuroro. I don't think Togashi has some spasm that makes it impossible for him to put Hisoka in a fight with a stronger opponent. If he succeeded to show Kuroro to be top-tier in less than an arc, I'm sure he could have done the same for Hisoka in 4 arcs. If Togashi wanted to depict Hisoka as top-tier, he could easily have done so.

In your analogy, you always use one-sided arbitrary reasons why one car could be faster than another, like "lets say that the owner of this car was moving fast cuz he had to deliver his pregnant wife to the hospital". But is there more chance for an owner of one particular car to have a pregnant woman than for another one? Very unlikely.

But, ok, for arguments' sake, let's examine that, once again. Is it a possibility? Yes. Is it likely? No. Consider the amount of cars that drive 100km/h. How many will actually turn out to drive that fast, due to the chauffeur having a pregnant wife that needs to go to the hospital? An infinite small percentage.

So, what is the most logical to assume, when a car drives a 100-200km/h; that he has a pregnant wife? I don't think so. 

The fact that Hisoka wasn't shown to be top-tier, as yet, doesn't mean Hisoka is NOT top-tier. But it DOES lead to the only logical conclusion, that, *based on the info we currently have*, Hisoka has not shown to be top-tier, while Kuroro has. To speculate that Hisoka IS top-tier, even without any real basis for that, is akin to claiming that a car that has only been observed to go at 50km/h, is as fast as the one that showed to go beyond 200km/h. Based on what? It _has no_ basis and it makes no sense.

It's possible, but it's far more unlikely than it is likely. How many cars that drive at 50km/h, after all, turn out to be Ferraris? It's more likely it will turn out to be a commoners' car than a racing car, obviously.

Maybe the faster car had a pregnant wife, and maybe the slower car had flat tires, but speculating like that brings you nowhere. For the same token, the fast car had flat tires (and could have gone even far faster with good ones), and the slow car had a pregnant wife, but the chauffeur was caught up in a traffic-jam.

Point is, when we stick to the facts and what is actually been observed, the fastest car is the one that did 200km/h. There is no reason to speculate that the fastest car is actually the slowest, or vice versa. It's possible, but it's not logically supported by the facts.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 20, 2009)

> The more screentime a character has THE MORE CHANCES HE HAD TO SHOW MORE, obviously.



no

it isnt by the screen time
hisoka didnt get the chance to show his strengh while kuroro got that chance

I cant see what's hard to understand here


how can hisoka prove he is a top tier?and all the people he faced arent at that level



> there more chance for an owner of one particular car to have a pregnant woman than for another one? Very unlikely.





I'm converting the facts that we saw in to elements in my example

the pregnant woman=the zoldecks
zoldecks made kuroro show more of his strengh
the pregnant woman made the second car speed up

so no
the  first car cant have a pregnant woman=hisoka didnt have to show his powers=the first car doesnt need to speed up

all in all
you cant compare hisoka to kuroro now



> Point is, when we stick to the facts and what is actually been observed, the fastest car is the one that did 200km/h. There is no reason to speculate that the fastest car is actually the slowest, or vice versa. It's possible, but it's not logically supported by the facts.



yeah but it isnt that simple 
there are various conditions in our case

1-kuroro had to show more=pregnant woman
2-hisoka holding back(we all know that hisoka sould have finished his oponent in seconds)

you are ignoring those facts and looking to it in a simple way

for example
someone wants  you to compare
runner A to runner B

you went and saw runner A competing against another runner c(zoldecks)

and obseved runner B for longer time
but competing against people of much much much lower level than runner c
(you can tell that B is holding back)(dont tell me I'm bias here we all know that hisoka is holding back  he could have finished gon  and everyone he faced in seconds as we know)

so will you tell the one who asked you
that it's more likely A will win 
(I won't)

when I see runner B competing with people near level C
I can say it's more likely who will win between B and A ?

or else I can observe B for the whole time competing against people of lower level while holding back

and I wont be able to tell shit about his level



> Maybe the faster car had a pregnant wife, and maybe the slower car had flat tires, but speculating like that brings you nowhere. For the same token, the fast car had flat tires (and could have gone even far faster with good ones), and the slow car had a pregnant wife, but the chauffeur was caught up in a traffic-jam



I'm using the facts we know of
I wont just make up possibilites as you did here

anyway I get your point 
but I dont agree with comparing what so little hisoka showed to kuroro

but I can agree that kuroro showed more



> Hisoka will turn out to be stronger than the king



you got that right


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 20, 2009)

NeBy: What's your definition of top-tier? Who are included in these?


Anyway, so far, I agree that the plot _allowed_ Kuroro to show more. That's why I never completely bought the "Kuroro has shown more" argument, because that's highly dependent upon the whims of the story.

So it's true from that _alone_, we cannot make any conclusions, but that does not mean the only place left to look are plot implications. We can still look at the hype, the atmosphere, what Togashi implied (instead of raw fighting data alone) etc. to see who's stronger. And from this, Kuroro emerges stronger. Case in point: in the tier list of 2chan members, Kuroro is ranked a tier higher 60% of the time, same tier 35%, and lower 5%. (I wish I can give you the link, but it is already down. Btw, these are just very rough estimates based from memory.) That's a good indication on what the overall story said about their relative strengths, from the fans' perception.

But I disagree with NeBy saying that Togashi could've shown Hisoka to be top-tier anytime. If anything, Togashi deliberately didn't to keep Hisoka's true strength more mysterious. We cannot have one of our more interesting characters reveal his strength, not with two epic fights awaiting him (vs Kuroro and Gon). All we can have are teasers. Besides, all of these also goes with Hisoka's personality, as someone who just pops in randomly because he's bored.


Edit: FMA 2 will be shown on Animax only 6 days after its Japan release!


----------



## NeBy (Mar 21, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> no
> 
> it isnt by the screen time
> hisoka didnt get the chance to show his strengh while kuroro got that chance
> ...



That's just silly. He had (counting 'real' hxh time of all the arcs he was in) months, if not more, to find a top-tier fighter. What, he couldn't find any? In fact, even that is untrue. He had a head on with Netero, clearly a top-tier user himself, and he let that chance slip away.

Oh sure, no doubt you can come up with 200 reasons why Hisoka didn't fight Netero (and I don't want to hear them, because it's irrelevant to him getting any possibilities), but you can not deny he had THE OPPORTUNITY to do so, so you're whole theorem thusfar falls apart.

If you take the analogy, you're saying the car that always drove at 50 km/h for 4 weeks, because it didn't have the chance to do so (while, in fact, it had). How likely is that? Not very much. My point exactly.

I'm not getting the message over that this is not a valid argument.

You say Hisoka didn't have any chances and therefor he's top tier but didn't have any opportunities to show - or since shown he had, maybe he didn't feel like it. Ok....I'm the strongest man alive on this planet, but I don't have a wish to show it to anyone. In fact, I'm God, but I have my reasons not to show it, or simply don't have the wish to show it to anyone.

How much is such a claim worth?

Nothing, since a normal human can't be discerned from a God who doesn't wish to to show he's God, and therefor it's a baseless claim until proven otherwise. Only if you believe there are more Gods acting as normal humans then normal humans, would it be more likely to be a God. Same with being one of the strongest men on this planet.

How can you NOT see this has no argumental value.

Look, to demonstrate the uselessness of that claim, I'll do just the same: kuroro is the very, very best, the number one in the whole of hxh verse, he only hasn't shown it. The two zoaldeycks he fought, he was just kidding around with; he could have killed them in an instant, if he so desired, but he didn't. In fact, he has not had any opportunity thusfar to REALLY show he's the very best of all hxh.


So...just as you describe Hisoka as not having been able to prove his strength with his opponents, I do the same with Kururo. Since you seem convinced your argument has value, my 'argument' has equal value.


It's just an arbitrary non-argument.




> I'm converting the facts that we saw in to elements in my example
> 
> the pregnant woman=the zoldecks
> zoldecks made kuroro show more of his strengh
> the pregnant woman made the second car speed up



No, that's speculation. Why would the zoaldeycks be the pregnant woman for Kuroro? If I claim Kuroro is far stronger than he's shown us thusfar, and the Zaoldyecks aren't more to Kuroro than that 4-knives-dude was for Hisoka, how would you prove that wasn't true, when you claim it's valid for Hisoka?

That's what Ive been saying all along; you choose arbitrarily what is valid, but somehow, the same can't be said about anyone else.

How can you NOT see how irrational that argument is.

Remember  that rose potato-guy that's often with Nerteto? Well, he's actually one of the strongest nen-fighters of hxh....only, he didn't have a chance to prove it.

There. Same argument. How are you going to disprove that claim, if you hold that such claims have value?



> so no
> the  first car cant have a pregnant woman=hisoka didnt have to show his powers=the first car doesnt need to speed up
> 
> all in all
> you cant compare hisoka to kuroro now



If you don't go in the realm of speculation, you can compare them just fine. If you do go into "what might be", than you can't compare anything.

"so no
the  first car cant have a pregnant woman=Hanzo didnt have to show his powers=the first car doesnt need to speed up"


"so no
the  first car cant have a pregnant woman=rose bald guy didnt have to show his powers=the first car doesnt need to speed up"

"so no
the  first car cant have a pregnant woman=some random dude in hxh  didnt have to show his powers=the first car doesnt need to speed up"

See? You can say that about *everyone* that didn't actually lose to another character. The argument/reasoning is therefor superfluous. There are myriads and myriads of people in HxH that might not have been given the opportunity, or didn't wish to show their strength. As an argument, this is useless.





> yeah but it isnt that simple
> there are various conditions in our case
> 
> 1-kuroro had to show more=pregnant woman
> ...



So, basically; 

1) runner A has proven himself to be able to outrun the runners C - which are known to be extremely good runners. It's quite possible he could do better still.

2)Runner B has only proven that he can outrun some weakling runners X. It's quite possible he could do better still.


Ok, given these facts, who is the most logical choice if you want to be betting on the fastest runner? Logic would indicate it's the first choice, not the latter.



> or else I can observe B for the whole time competing against people of lower level while holding back
> 
> and I wont be able to tell shit about his level
> 
> ...



Ermm...you are the one introducing the possibilities, here. You basically claim Hisoka has as much chance as Kuroro to be top-tier. That clearly is an assumption, not a fact. Hisoka didn't show that he's equal to Kuroro, on that we both agree. So, if you claim he is non the less, than you are introducing a *possibility*, not a fact. Surely, you must see that. 




> anyway I get your point
> but I dont agree with comparing what so little hisoka showed to kuroro
> 
> but I can agree that kuroro showed more



Whether you agree with it or not, it's the only thing we have thusfar, and thus, based on what we have now, the logical conclusion is obvious.

I don't have a problem when you say it might turn out to be untrue (due to the uncertainties), but unless proven otherwise, the most logical deduction _*currently*_ to be made, is that Kuroro is the strongest. Just like it's most logical to go for a runner that has already proven that he can outrun extremely good runners, instead of going for a runner who only showed he could beat weak runners. 


It's the most rational thing to do, however you look at it.


----------



## NeBy (Mar 21, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> NeBy: What's your definition of top-tier? Who are included in these?
> 
> 
> Anyway, so far, I agree that the plot _allowed_ Kuroro to show more. That's why I never completely bought the "Kuroro has shown more" argument, because that's highly dependent upon the whims of the story.
> ...



Well, since you did the trouble to butt in responding to our discussion, it would be impolite to just ignore you. 

It comes down at what you consider are the same chances. Surely, objectively speaking, Hisoka had the same chances to be shown how strong he is. From the viewpoint of the creator (Togashi) one might presume whatever one wants about his motives - which will always be speculation, but if you stick to facts, than it is a fact he could have depicted Hisoka as easily as he did with Kuroro. Heck, simply stating Kastro was top-tier would have done it.

From the viewpoint of the character (in the story), Hisoka also had more than enough time to prove himself. As said earlier, he DID even meet other top-tier users (such as Netero), so he had the opportunity, but he didn't show it. Now, one can speculate again why he didn't, but that's...speculation and wild guessing again, not facts. The only true fact to be seen, is that he only fought weaklings as of yet, and when he did encounter a top-tier fighter, he didn't fight him. The reasons why he or Kuroro, or Hanzo, or bald rose patato-dude did or didn't do something is all speculation. And if one allows speculation to be valid for Hisoka, you have to let it be valid for all the others too, and all discussion becomes useless.

And I understand where you're comming from with your 'other elements', and it's not that I all disagree with it myself, but speaking objectively; the more they are based on speculation and personal opinion, the more they become worthless. That's true when it deals with Hisoka, but also when it favors Kuroro.

I'm consistent, after all.  



Edit: as an aside: I just stumbled upon some scenes on youtube from Ouran High School Host.  It smells pretty shojo, so I doubt I'll be watching the whole series, but there sure were some funny scenes in there! 

Ouran High School Host funny scenes

"Do you like the wild type? The loli-shotacon type?" LOLZ.

Edit2: bakuman is out


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 21, 2009)

NeBy said:


> It comes down at what you consider are the same chances. Surely, objectively speaking, Hisoka had the same chances to be shown how strong he is. From the viewpoint of the creator (Togashi) one might presume whatever one wants about his motives - which will always be speculation, but if you stick to facts, than it is a fact he could have depicted Hisoka as easily as he did with Kuroro. Heck, simply stating Kastro was top-tier would have done it.
> 
> From the viewpoint of the character (in the story), Hisoka also had more than enough time to prove himself. As said earlier, he DID even meet other top-tier users (such as Netero), so he had the opportunity, but he didn't show it. Now, one can speculate again why he didn't, but that's...speculation and wild guessing again, not facts. The only true fact to be seen, is that he only fought weaklings as of yet, and when he did encounter a top-tier fighter, he didn't fight him. The reasons why he or Kuroro, or Hanzo, or bald rose patato-dude did or didn't do something is all speculation. And if one allows speculation to be valid for Hisoka, you have to let it be valid for all the others too, and all discussion becomes useless.
> 
> And I understand where you're comming from with your 'other elements', and it's not that I all disagree with it myself, but speaking objectively; the more they are based on speculation and personal opinion, the more they become worthless. That's true when it deals with Hisoka, but also when it favors Kuroro.



What is your definition of top-tier? Do these include the stronger Ryodan and Reiza? Or just the King, Ging, and the usual people? What about Zeno and Silva?


----------



## NeBy (Mar 21, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> What is your definition of top-tier? Do these include the stronger Ryodan and Reiza? Or just the King, Ging, and the usual people? What about Zeno and Silva?



Well, I don't think it's actual relevant in the discussion, since it didn't pertain what constitutes top-tier and what not. I think that's another discussion.

I could say semi-top-tier, or 'elite nen-users' or just 'very good fighters', it doesn't change the fact Kuroro clearly showed a far greater nen-fighting level than Hisoka. So, whatever one wants to call the nen-'higher ups', it doesn't really change the principle of what has been said.

That said, if you ask out of curiosity: it's broader than the king&RG (after all, those weren't known in the time of the GR-arc). Top-tier should mean something like pertaining to be (one of) the best...but it's difficult to put a number on it. 10? 20? Let's say one has to belong to the last percentile of the curve of Gauss in nen-fighting.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 21, 2009)

It is relevant. If you meant the really top-tier I would be neutral about it, but if you just mean something broader, that is, including top GRs and Razor, then I disagree. By that definition, Hisoka is top-tier, simple as that. The entirety of the story points to it. But of course, Kuroro is stronger. And I think that's what you're trying to say: that Kuroro was shown to be stronger than Hisoka, not exactly that Hisoka is not top-tier.


----------



## NeBy (Mar 21, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> It is relevant. If you meant the really top-tier I would be neutral about it, but if you just mean something broader, that is, including top GRs and Razor, then I disagree. By that definition, Hisoka is top-tier, simple as that. The entirety of the story points to it. But of course, Kuroro is stronger. And I think that's what you're trying to say: that Kuroro was shown to be stronger than Hisoka, not exactly that Hisoka is not top-tier.



Well, it's doubtful he's in the top10, certainly when counting the King and RG. I wouldn't say the whole story points to it; it's not a story about Hisoka, after all. But one can agree he's been positioned as a powerful nen-user. He was considered to be the most dangerous of all the people taking the exams, Illumi was hold in check by Hisoka, he didn't have much trouble with Kastro, whom was a mid-tier fighter. All this points to him being a very good nen-fighter.

But when it comes down to actual (and factual) proof, he didn't give us much to substantiate any top-tier claims. He might be positioned as being excellent, but has only proven to be merely 'good'. Does that make him top-tier? Well, that depends where you put your limit, but that's a subjective thing to choose. It's clear, however, that Hisoka didn't live up to his hype, as of yet, while Kuroro did (at least, far better). Logic would dictate that the person who has proven himself more, gets the most credit. Action counts more than words, after all.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 21, 2009)

[/QUOTE]





> That's just silly. He had (counting 'real' hxh time of all the arcs he was in) months, if not more, to find a top-tier fighter. What, he couldn't find any? In fact, even that is untrue. He had a head on with Netero, clearly a top-tier user himself, and he let that chance slip away.




we saw hisoka in Hunter exam ,celestial tower and GI

we talk about the facts we saw so no he didnt find a top tier from what we know of



> Oh sure, no doubt you can come up with 200 reasons why Hisoka didn't fight Netero (and I don't want to hear them, because it's irrelevant to him getting any possibilities), but you can not deny he had THE OPPORTUNITY to do so, so you're whole theorem thusfar falls apart



LOL
yeah he should have fought netero while he is surrounded by all of those Hunter

no he didnt get the opportunity

according to your logic he got the opportunity to fight kuroro 

because of the fact he just saw him

but still all of that isnt our point

we didnt see hisoka fighting a top tier and that is the fact we should talk about 



> You say Hisoka didn't have any chances and therefor he's top tier but didn't have any opportunities to show - or since shown he had, maybe he didn't feel like it. Ok....I'm the strongest man alive on this planet, but I don't have a wish to show it to anyone. In fact, I'm God, but I have my reasons not to show it, or simply don't have the wish to show it to anyone.



just a question
do you think kuroro is hisoka's first oponent?
hisoka the one who lives to fight strong people


we all read HxH and we know hisoka is strong
he is GR member,he killer a former member to join

so yes we know hisoka is strong but how much we dont know.

if it was tompa you r talking about ,you would have made more sense



> No, that's speculation. Why would the zoaldeycks be the pregnant woman for Kuroro? If I claim Kuroro is far stronger than he's shown us thusfar, and the Zaoldyecks aren't more to Kuroro than that 4-knives-dude was for Hisoka, how would you prove that wasn't true, when you claim it's valid for Hisoka?



too much bleach reading 

dont change the facts 
you are changing what you believe in just to go with what you are saying



> That's what Ive been saying all along; you choose arbitrarily what is valid, but somehow, the same can't be said about anyone else




just wrong


Facts=zoldeck are top tiers 
they cant be equal the 4 knife dude unless you are talking about bleach

I'm using facts the first car(kuroro)had to speed up
while hisoka didnt have to



> Remember that rose potato-guy that's often with Nerteto? Well, he's actually one of the strongest nen-fighters of hxh....only, he didn't have a chance to prove it.
> 
> There. Same argument. How are you going to disprove that claim, if you hold that such claims have value?





did the potato guy kill a GR memeber
did the potato guy join the GR to fight thier strongest member

go read HxH again?
to understand why I have the right to believe  hisoka is a strong guy

as I said before you are looking into it by a simple way
and ignoring alot of facts

I will quote chikky 



> Anyway, so far, I agree that the plot allowed Kuroro to show more





> we cannot make any conclusions, bu





> Edit: as an aside: I just stumbled upon some scenes on youtube from Ouran High School Host. It smells pretty shojo, so I doubt I'll be watching the whole series, but there sure were some funny scenes in there



host club is awesome

btw cant wait for FMA 2


----------



## NeBy (Mar 21, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> we saw hisoka in Hunter exam ,celestial tower and GI
> 
> we talk about the facts we saw so no he didnt find a top tier from what we know of



Exactly my point. There was no objective reason why he couldn't have, but he didn't.



> LOL
> yeah he should have fought netero while he is surrounded by all of those Hunter
> 
> no he didnt get the opportunity



Yes he did. You're not being intellectual honest. You're argumenting why it might not have been prudent or wise to fight Netero, you didn't show he hadn't the opportunity.



> according to your logic he got the opportunity to fight kuroro



Of course he did. He just chickened out because he was afraid of the other GRs; it's actually directly been said that kuroro always has at least two GR's around him. Did Kuroro chicken out when he had to face two Zoaldyecks? No. That alone should tell you something. 





> we didnt see hisoka fighting a top tier and that is the fact we should talk about
> 
> 
> just a question
> ...



?

What are you talking about? Of course he's not Hisoka's first opponent; he has killed people before, in the exam arc (all small fry) and Kastro in the celstial tower.



> we all read HxH and we know hisoka is strong
> he is GR member,he killer a former member to join
> 
> so yes we know hisoka is strong but how much we dont know.



That's what I said. However, killing a GR doesn't make one top-tier on itself. Obviously, there is a great variance of strength between the GR. Silva had killed a GR before, and Kuroro fought TWO top zoaldyecks at the same time.




> if it was tompa you r talking about ,you would have made more sense
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, I was demonstrating what YOU were doing: using speculation as a way to argument.

It's very simple: I use the same stance as you do for Hisoka (for arguments sake). I'm saying Kuroro is currently the very top nen-fighter, leages ahead of everyone else. I'm saying that, the fact that he didn't show he was the absolute number one, was that he didn't find it was necessary.

How are you gonna disprove that? After all, there is a possibility that he is, in fact, number one and looked at the zoaldyecks like Hisoka looked at the Kastro.

you counterargument that the zoaldyecks aren't Kastro (or the 4-knives-dude), but that was not what was argumented! It's the difference in level that I'm talking about. If you say Hisoka is much stronger (top tier) but didn't show it (yet), I say Kuroro is number one and way stronger than anyone else, but just didn't show it (yet).

It's the same argument.

Of course it's BS, but so it is about Hisoka. But since you claim it has validity, I'll claim the same.





> just wrong
> 
> 
> Facts=zoldeck are top tiers
> they cant be equal the 4 knife dude unless you are talking about bleach



See above. I wasn't arguing they were equal, I was argumenting that I could say the same about Kuroro as you do about Hisoka: that he's WAAAAAY stronger then even he's proven, but just didn't show it yet.

It's pure speculation and worthless, but you're using it, so I use it too, in the idle hope you will see that it's a non-argument.




> did the potato guy kill a GR memeber



Yes, but it was never shown or mentioned.

Again, I'm using the same argumentation as you do; claiming he's stronger than he has shown or proven to be.



> did the potato guy join the GR to fight thier strongest member



He didn't get the opportunity!!! Just like Hisoka didn't get the opportunity to show he's top-tier, remember?

What are you complaining about? I'm using the same arguments as you do.

Sure, it's speculation and unsubstantiated, but so is it for hisoka to be equal to Kuroro's level, and you don't seem to have trouble with that.



> go read HxH again?


That is of no use, as long as you use speculation and possibilities as facts and valid arguments.



> to understand why I have the right to believe  hisoka is a strong guy



You are misdirecting the issue (AGAIN). It's not about Hisoka being a strong guy: he has proven (with facts) that he's pretty strong. He hasn't proven he's at top-tier level, however, while Kuroro has. Logic dictates that the one that has proven to be top-tier has more credit than one that hasn't proven it. It's as simple as that.



> as I said before you are looking into it by a simple way
> and ignoring alot of facts



I'm actually the one who holds strictly to the facts, and not speculation. I think you miss it completely, when I try to confront you with your own sort of reasoning, you're actually thinking that's my argumentation. To which you correctly say it's faulty. I'm actually glad you agree. Now, if only you wanted to realise it's your own kind of reasoning.

It's actually not hard to get it at all. Instead of cars and what not, use an analogy that is much closer to what we're talking about.

You have two martial-arts fighters. One has shown to be able to beat the very best. Another has shown he can beat weaklings and fairly good opponents. On whom would you bet on, if you purely base it on logic?

You and I know the answer full well.

And then one can say "yeah, but the second guy is actually as strong as the other"...but you fail to provide any proof, so that's a worthless claim.







> host club is awesome
> 
> btw cant wait for FMA 2



Dunno about awesome, but it sure is funny.

And FMA is on my list as well, though it must be said...I thought the FMA movie was weaker than the TV-series. I hope this time, it's better.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 21, 2009)

ahhh we are going in circles 

but anyway



> Of course he did. He just chickened out because he was afraid of the other GRs; it's actually directly been said that kuroro always has at least two GR's around him. Did Kuroro chicken out when he had to face two Zoaldyecks? No. That alone should tell you something



you are kidding or serious here ?

you know that if kuroro's fight went any longer, he was going to die
if it wasnt for the prophecy he wasnt going to fight

it will be stupid to fight 3 ryodan member at the same time



> unno about awesome, but it sure is funny



it is awesomely funny 



> And FMA is on my list as well, though it must be said...I thought the FMA movie was weaker than the TV-series. I hope this time, it's better.



the later half and the movie were filler
now they are going to animate the manga
but they are going to start by filler materials then go back to canon

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7A-9RQorG9E&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeBy (Mar 23, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ahhh we are going in circles



Let's agree to disagree! (But what about that you're right and I'm wrong?)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 25, 2009)

btw I draw something for the kurorotards


----------



## NeBy (Mar 25, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> btw I draw something for the kurorotards



LOL


Well, it's actually not too shabby, for fanart.  How long did it take you?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 25, 2009)

I think it was 10 to 15 min


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't read the manga, but the anime was by far my favorite anime. I wish the lazy SOB author would actually write the manga instead of putting it on hiatus so a new OVA can come out.

Oh and the best arc was definitely the Ryodan arc. But the animation got better in the later OVAs.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 25, 2009)

animation of the series was the best
first ova was good with two greatly animated episodes (as I remember ep1 and 7)
GI ovas were bad but the first GI ova is better

@yondaime
are you going to read the manga ?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 25, 2009)

@Yondaime (nice name )

Better read the manga because the new OVA won't be coming anytime soon. It's also nice to discuss the chapters when (emphasize on _when_ ) they come out, because it keeps the fanboying/fangirling alive.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> btw I draw something for the kurorotards



Tards draw what Togashi won't. 


Nice drawing though.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 25, 2009)

I was searching for something. You know those random couple of chapters that introduced that kid that got pyschically abused by his father all the time. His father worked at a factory or something. The boy got sick one day or something and the father didn't do anything. He then grew up and became really strong and the leader of NGL or something. Anyone know which chapter this was? I can't find it..


----------



## Ender (Mar 25, 2009)

im gonna start the anime soon  see if i like it..


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 25, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> I was searching for something. You know those random couple of chapters that introduced that kid that got pyschically abused by his father all the time. His father worked at a factory or something. The boy got sick one day or something and the father didn't do anything. He then grew up and became really strong and the leader of NGL or something. Anyone know which chapter this was? I can't find it..



ch.204 



> im gonna start the anime soon  see if i like it



it starts slowly very slow 
but once it kicks in,you wont stop watching

100% one of the best anime ever


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 25, 2009)

thanx man.


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Mar 26, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> animation of the series was the best
> first ova was good with two greatly animated episodes (as I remember ep1 and 7)
> GI ovas were bad but the first GI ova is better
> 
> ...



I dunno I was contemplating it, is it worth reading the manga? cuz I know the author always takes long breaks, and not knowing what happens next would kill me especially since chapters won't come out regularly. Do you recommend the manga?...  I really did love the anime so I might give the manga a try, I'm not a huge fan of mangas.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 26, 2009)

Yondaime X3 said:


> I dunno I was contemplating it, is it worth reading the manga? cuz I know the author always takes long breaks, and not knowing what happens next would kill me especially since chapters won't come out regularly. Do you recommend the manga?...  I really did love the anime so I might give the manga a try, I'm not a huge fan of mangas.



yes
specially the later part of the current arc
best part about it, is the amazing narration togashi is using
(something they could miss if they animated this arc)
helps that 
that we have no idea about a new ova 



> breaks, and not knowing what happens next would kill me especially since chapters won't come out regularly



 

so true


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 26, 2009)

To break the boredom in this thread, what is Togashi's best /most well drawn piece of art in HxH?


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 26, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> To break the boredom in this thread, what is Togashi's best /most well drawn piece of art in HxH?



Worst: many to mention.

bad
again bad
still bad
and bad

and many more.

I think those scribble chapters were worst. They're mostly in GI arc.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 26, 2009)

^He said best 

Anyway, I'm still thinking about it. I didn't read the entire manga so I'll probably give what I think are the good ones in the ant arc.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 26, 2009)

^yeah I know but I can't think of any best so I settled on the worst.


----------



## krizma (Mar 26, 2009)

Those don't count master bait because they were improved in the volumes.

His best drawing is of course this:

Kakashi said he was unprepared


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 26, 2009)

kuroro will shit himself when he sees that


----------



## Fran (Mar 26, 2009)

krizma said:


> Those don't count master bait because they were improved in the volumes.
> 
> His best drawing is of course this:
> 
> still fight



 Now that you mention it, that is a very impressive drawing.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 26, 2009)

hey 

doesnt gon need to go to school ? 

killua,kurapica and lerio all of them seem to be well educated

I know in the hunter world,you can make good money by being a hunter
but still the kid need to go to school


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for the insight, I think I will start reading the manga now.


----------



## adam5aby (Mar 26, 2009)

just got caught up with the manga and i must say..."whoa"

it's almost as if there's a totally different person writing this part of the ant arc than when it was first building up. The narrative style, which is almost totally absent from the GI arc and earlier ant arc, is telling and insightful. While it does become confusing as to who is thinking what, I like it compared to the earlier storytelling.


I am really sad that yupi is still alive (he's such a bleh-overpowered-roid-rage character). I hope they finish him off soon or give him an interesting story. 

Are there other chairmen of the HXH society other than Netero? 
If so, I'm pretty sure they're going to need to bring them out. 





Overall: the ant arc definitely shaped up in the last 20-30 manga chapters. I still have no idea (or see a possible reason) as to how they'll ever go back to the stories of Kurapica, Hisoka, and Leorio....Unfortunate, because I really liked those characters. 

Also, I've been kind of bummed that the last 20 or so chapters only covered about 5 min of Hunter Hunter time. I know it's a pivotal event and that some things should be in slow-mo, but this is almost going backwards in time.



What's the news on the next manga release? Lastly, what have you guys been doing anime/manga/comic/graphic novel wise to fill in the gap? Any good stuff out there?


p.s. Read Watchmen. It's amazing


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 30, 2009)

That one cat dude thats giving even the old man problems is too hax. Gon even said that  thing is stronger than Kuroro AND Hisoka.

Togashi is gonna have to get LSD'd inorder to make this fight come off logical and high-leveled without seeming anti-climatic.


----------



## Malumultimus (Mar 30, 2009)

They broke their own arm and can't move. They're at Gon's mercy due to their loyalty to the King.

So...I don't see the big deal.


----------



## NeBy (Mar 30, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> That one cat dude thats giving even the old man problems is too hax. Gon even said that  thing is stronger than Kuroro AND Hisoka.
> 
> Togashi is gonna have to get LSD'd in order to make this fight come off logical and high-leveled without seeming anti-climatic.



If I remember correctly (but I might be wrong), it was Killua (or gon) that said something in the line of Pitou's nen was more eerie than that of Kuroro or Hisoka.

Doesn't really mean strength-wise per s?, though.

Though Netero did ask himself if the Kitty was more powerful than him. It was a question, though, not an affirmation. Pitou must be strong, thus....but Netero did get rid of her pretty easy, so maybe she wasn't on his level after all.



Malumultimus said:


> They broke their own arm and can't move. They're at Gon's mercy due to their loyalty to the King.
> 
> So...I don't see the big deal.



Yes, *SHE* broke *HER* arm.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 31, 2009)

adam5aby said:


> pitou- man or woman?



No one knows 



> -has pitou had any real change in his/her feelings towards people?



A bit of both. He didn't promise Gon to fix Kaito for Kaito's or Gon's sake, but to save Komugi. However, there was still a change in *him* (you hear that NeBy hahahahaha), and it was referred to in chapter 289/290 when Pufu observed changes in Yupi.



> -should knuckle have dispelled potclean when he did?



Well, it doesn't matter if he should or shouldn't have in the practical sense, since this is a story. What matters is how this move will impact the plot, and I think it will bring it to a better direction. (I trust Togashi that much )



> -the king. crazy or sincere? if you were netero what would you do? if the king could actually do what he wants to "a world so equal the word equality will cease to exist" would you let him?



Sincere, but too idealistic. If I were Netero I would do exactly what he just did.



> can the ants ever be accepted into normal society or must they all be eradicated? what about those who have done vile things yet are willing to change?



Well, they'll probably be forgiven if they promise not to eat humans anymore, as that Kolt guy was.


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 31, 2009)

Are some people still in denial to the fact that Pitou is a male


----------



## Malumultimus (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm 90% sure Pitou's a dude, but I said "they" in hopes no one would complain, w.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> I just hope that machi doesnt turn out to be a guy



No self-respecting man would wear those leg warmer-sock things.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 31, 2009)

Well it is not that simple; the ants cannot be integrated into human society. For the most part ants are superior to humans, and well wouldyou want to compete with that? 



Also im pretty sure the hxh org could have sent someone stronger than the the king and ended this in a day.


----------



## adam5aby (Apr 1, 2009)

who is machi?


even though pitou is probably a guy, i think it would have been cooler to make such a powerful female. i mean pitou looks like a girl, so why not?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 1, 2009)

machi
the girl that wants to sleep with hisoka 

(yeah,she just loves to act the hard to get kind of girl )


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 1, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> machi
> the girl that wants to sleep with hisoka
> 
> (yeah,she just loves to act the hard to get kind of girl )



She appeared to be more into Kuroro to me hgfdsahjkl


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay, time for some HXH talk. When are they going to animate the stuff after Greed Island? Why did the art and animation drop in Hunter X Hunter after the first OVA? 

Anyone know anything about that HXH PS2 video game that i assume came out years ago? is it an RPG, fighting game? What? All i can find on youtube is a clip of the intro and a short clip of Gon fighting some wolves in the game. Looks okay.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Apr 3, 2009)

> When are they going to animate the stuff after Greed Island?



Probably when the entire arc is over. Though they really should be starting now since there's more than enough material.



> Why did the art and animation drop in Hunter X Hunter after the first OVA?



They hired noob directors, that's why. Also, there were probably cuts in the other aspects of the budget, since GI wasn't that popular to the readers.


And damn, I'm annoyed. Saw 217 cosplayers today yet not a single one from HxH  Made me want to cosplay Komugi, just to show them.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 3, 2009)

HxH was mentioned in the new Bakuman chap (if anyone cares)



kurono76767 said:


> It's funny how they can do so much stuff in 1 second.


Compared to the latest HxH chapters where 5 chapters are like 5 seconds you mean?


----------



## The Imp (Apr 3, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> HxH was mentioned in the new Bakuman chap (if anyone cares)
> 
> 
> Compared to the latest HxH chapters where 5 chapters are like 5 seconds you mean?




I haven't read the latest chapters in months but i'm pretty sure it was more than 5 seconds  

Link removed

12 minutes in 3 chapters


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 4, 2009)

No, I never calculated anything like that...

Greed Island was cool in theory, but it's where Togashi started to slip. The idea that he'd invent such an intricate thing for just one arc would be pretty admirable...if it weren't for the breaks. Some readers also might've found it gimmicky. I know a lot of people didn't like the training or the match against Reiza, saying it lost its cool and fell into some typical shounen eye-rollers.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 4, 2009)

mm GI is my least favourite

ryodan arc and ant arc are my favourites

but GI really has a lot of good points


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 4, 2009)

I have been rereading the ant arc(with no invasion)
god
even the smallest detail is explained and calculated
arc is huge but I'm 100% sure togashi planned it out

how the hunters have been working on the plan ,everything was sooo smart

everytime I read it,I discover new stuff

unbelievable togashi

I was reading it at first because I thought it was better for them to have  Meleoron with netero

but I think they cant do that

first because meleron's ability could be detected by EN so it wont make much difference pufu will notice them quickly
second because the invasion team already lost novu so they need some power to balance the new gap in power 
third they couldnt contect netero during his training

also I think they wont give all their cards to netero or all what they are doing will be  a suicide
and if they lost fast that mean that the Royal guards can go back quickly to protect the king

plus I dont think they though that the power gap between king and netero could be big

so I think that was the best plan

after reading again
I'm starting to think that
ant arc is really better than ryodan arc


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Apr 4, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Fuck those lame ass japanese kids.  Greed Island was shit.



Fix'd for ya 



NeBy said:


> You do realise there was only one other option, which I scrapped?
> 
> Well...it would be nice to have a cosplayer on this forum. Though I guess he would have to be Japanese or Korean or something Asian. Or at least, most likely. I'm not entirely sure how it is in other countries, but in  most of Europe there is not such a big 'movement' of anime-cosplay.





			
				Shotacon said:
			
		

> Is a genre which deals with a fascination with prepuscent *boys*.






Malumultimus said:


> Greed Island was cool in theory, but it's where Togashi started to slip. The idea that he'd invent such an intricate thing for just one arc would be pretty admirable...if it weren't for the breaks. Some readers also might've found it gimmicky. I know a lot of people didn't like the training or the match against Reiza, saying it lost its cool and fell into some typical shounen eye-rollers.



Agree with this post. Well, kinda.  In my opinion GI really had some nice ideas, but the execution was meh. I think Togashi got over-excited at the thought of having his characters clear the game without messing-up power levels or cheating, so he had to make these complicated maneuverings involving Bomber, Tzesugera, that old man and his lover and Goreinu. But when all was said and done and Gon cleared the game and stuff, I was just underwhelmed and exasperated. 

The plot of GI was too typical too, what with all these one-dimensional villains and good triumphing over evil shit. Togashi also threw too many details which, instead of enriching the manga, just bogged it down. There are a lot more, but I'll stop there. 



Freija the Dick said:


> Who is Danchou (member)



Reckoner.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> ant arc is really better than ryodan arc



No, you tard.  Yes, the ant arc (esp invasion) was more in-depth in its explanation, but that's not enough because otherwise, GI>YS as well. It does not matter that much either even if it is planned as hell, because GI was well-planned too yet it sucks.

Know why ant arc loses? Nonexistent set-up, just toooo draggy, involves not-as-epic characters and is full of uninteresting maneuverings during the pre-invasion to get to the invasion arc (yes they make everything more 'realistic', but still they ARE exasperating. When we read it we go, "ok, this is explained, that is explained, coolness" not, "OMG what will happen next," which is what a story should do actually )


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 4, 2009)

> involves not-as-epic characters



king,netero,moru and royal guards

are good enough for me 



> uninteresting maneuverings during the pre-invasion to get to the invasion arc



they are interesting
that's what I'm talking about now
how they were thinking why the king was hurt and their preparations were awesome

no everything was interesting

now I need the epic ending
and ant arc will be greater 



> , this is explained, that is explained, coolness" not, "OMG what will happen next," which is what a story should do actually )



ch.258 last 6 pages
or
how they fooled pitou 

this stuff is if not more awesome than omg what will happen next

HxH strongest point is that it is a smart manga
so no
these explanations are awesome and important


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Fix'd for ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nah, your taste just sucks. Turning Hunter X Hunter in to a card game was the most coolest shits to the evar! Plus Gon lost a hand!  *high fives bomber*

the King discovers women.


----------



## The Imp (Apr 5, 2009)

Did Togashi have assistants when he did YYH?


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 5, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Did Togashi have assistants when he did YYH?



yes, but in the end, he showed them his middle finger and the series had an abrupt and stupid ending.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Apr 5, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Did Togashi have assistants when he did YYH?



I think so, but not many of them. I think for the most part just one, or at most two.


Btw, dunno if you've already seen this but here's  American SJ made with Togashi years ago. Excerpts:



			
				for hgfdsahjkl said:
			
		

> SJ: what parts of the world have you visited? What are some of your favourite places, and why?
> T: Turkey, *Egypt*, Spain, among other places. I enjoy seeing landscapes that I can’t see in Japan.






			
				HYPOCRISY said:
			
		

> SJ: in closing, what advice would you give to fans who are interested in becoming artists themselves?
> T: *365 days a year, 24 hours a day, think of everything in your life in terms of manga*. Then it will be easy to become a manga artist.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 5, 2009)

Killua rips peoples heads off and their hearts out. 

With yoyo's.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah, you just can compete with that!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 5, 2009)

> SJ: what parts of the world have you visited? What are some of your favourite places, and why?
> T: Turkey, Egypt, Spain, among other places. I enjoy seeing landscapes that I can’t see in Japan



yeah I know that 
i hope I knew that before his visit 



> Overall the animation in H-OVA is much smoother than in the HxH anime, including those fights.
> 
> I think you need to go back and watch some H-OVA, cuz i suspect you're glorifying the HxH fights in your mind while downgrading the H-OVA ones some





> In comparison the hellsing ova's have better animation and Alucard is a better protaganist than Gon cuz he bites enemies heads off and stuff





you people keep reading your manga
no
as fighting animation HxH is much better

animation depends on the key animators
the key animators of HxH fights are norio matsmoto (the one who does most of naruto fights as 133) and mmm the other I dont remember his name anyway he animated alot of the great moments of samurai x ova and other animators around that level

so no 

as animation HxH is much much better

there is no amazing sakuga scenes in hellsing ova

as I said hellsing ova =great art and acceptable animation 

yo Klown did you watch sword of the stranger ?


----------



## Toto y Moi (Apr 5, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> the King discovers women.


I haven't seen anyone mention this before, but nobody discusses exactly _why_ the King wasn't in the throne room during the assault on the Gorteau palace. Remember how he was getting defensive and strictly said not to bother him? Him and Komugi were in the guest suite as well. One of the King's desires was to conceive. _You know_.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Apr 5, 2009)

^Lol, yeah, I theorized as much. But I wasn't sure and was still open to other alternatives since I felt that _that_ () will be too quick. But I guess the King is far more gar than I thought


----------



## Fran (Apr 9, 2009)

adam5aby said:


> someone was threatening oda? why? OP is so awesome..
> 
> So i finished Yu Yu Hakusho 2 days ago and I conclude that it's not worth recommending at all. Freaking lame anime.
> 
> ...



Only watched the last few episodes of the anime, but I read the manga, and I found it just slightly, ever so slightly inferior to HxH. I also noticed how much Togashi borrowed from YYH to HxH.
Just look at the character designs, although ... I can't chooose between Kuwabara and Leorio. Both are equally awesome 
and Monster, ye gods, if you don't like that, i'mma neg-stalk you. 

Also, this thread is filled with junk posts that have little or nothing to do with Hunter x Hunter. I'm very much in favour of Jetstorm deleting those. There's also a lot of spam posts along the lines of "Character x > y".
It's one of the reasons I never check this thread anymore  and the fact that Togashi is a lazy friggin'... >.<


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 9, 2009)

> I read the manga, and I found it just slightly, ever so slightly inferior to HxH



hard to believe that something from DBZ era is just slightly inferior to HxH
I think you are either giving YYh more credit than what it deserves or not giving enought of it to HXH

actually I dont expect YYH to be better than bleach or dragon ball

ps: Shin Angyo Onshi is a shonen


----------



## NeBy (Apr 10, 2009)

adam5aby said:


> someone was threatening oda? why? OP is so awesome..



Link, link!! 




> So i finished Yu Yu Hakusho 2 days ago and I conclude that it's not worth recommending at all. Freaking lame anime.



Aha, so I'm not the only one thinking it...   Well..maybe not freakin lame all the way...I've seen worse, and it *did* have some good/cool scenes too, but as a whole, I always thought it was vastly inferior than HxH.



> One thing I did notice was all the ideas Togashi used in hunterxhunter that came DIRECTLY from yu yu hakusho. if you're a baller you can probably name some but here are some big ones
> 
> 1. reiki vs. nen (not a big correlation)
> 2. doing a tournament at the beginning of the story when you barely know any of the characters
> ...



True, a lot of ideas were (in an embryonic state) already in YYH. Though your comparisons are not really the best examples. I thought it was especially some character-settings that he took over.

I mean, if you look at Killua, who, in YYH, is his alter ego? You only have to guess once, since it's obvious on what character Killua was based (or, at least, which character-traits are similar).



> BTW- who the hell is this jet storm guy, he seems to be deleting people's messages left and right. calling them spam?



Yeah, you said it! 

Who IS that guy? I never seen him around this thread before, and now he's buggering everyone in this thread with deletions. He even deleted a post of mine as spam!

My posts?! Spam??!!

I don't think so! 

Of course nowadays, many posts are off-hxh-topic, but that's because there isn't anything new to tell! Togashi's on a freakin hiatus again, so naturally, posts are more off-topic. Anyone knowledgeable of hxh and Togashi would know that! Doesn't mean one should delete it!

I hope this dude returns to wherever he came from, and leaves this thread alone again. We were doing just fine without him trying to control this thread (I don't remember ANY complaints about the actual poster/members on this thread). I mean, seriously; we've been without actual visible 'moderation' for ages, and it's not like we missed it.

We're doing just fine; leave us alone!! Deletion-freak.


----------



## krizma (Apr 11, 2009)

*HXH MAYBE RETURNS ON MAY 12TH!!!!*

http://jawo.webs.com/Narutoarainyvacation/page1.htm


Can anyone confirm this??


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 11, 2009)

krizma said:


> *HXH MAYBE RETURNS ON MAY 12TH!!!!*
> 
> Found a link to it here.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this??


Yeah, my ass.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 11, 2009)

damn it KLown
let us dream 

it could be the new volume

anyway the manga comes shortly after the volume

so

I have high hopes


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2009)

don't get my hopes up for nothing! Is it returning or not?! WTF does Togashi do with his time?!?


----------



## Fran (Apr 11, 2009)

krizma said:


> *HXH MAYBE RETURNS ON MAY 12TH!!!!*
> 
> saskua14
> 
> Can anyone confirm this??



My thoughts:


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> My thoughts:


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 12, 2009)

Miura's coming back soon guess he's not as lazy as Togashi 

Hope they make a Chimera Ants OVA as soon as Togashi finishes this arc that would be awesome :amazed


----------



## Danchou (Apr 17, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Hey guys new emote


I like. 

Why do I have a feeling there should be a controller in his hand? 

Btw, it's has been 5 months and a week since the last chapter of HxH was released. Almost another half year wasted on hiatusses.



			
				Togashi said:
			
		

> I will do my best. I hope you understand


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 17, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Why do I have a feeling there should be a controller in his hand?


Lol yeah, a Wiimote would fit right in there


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 18, 2009)

so...how will this gon pitou sich go?


pitou can actusllly bring the real kaito back, right?


----------



## Danchou (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm thinking he can't really bring him back. Kaito is just a puppet now and once you cut his strings he'll fall apart. I think that's the point where Gon is going to snap.

We'll probably see that some time around 2011.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 18, 2009)

Indignant Guile said:


> so...how will this gon pitou sich go?
> 
> 
> pitou can actusllly bring the real kaito back, right?



Gon will be all over Pitou, and then they will have a lot of nekko-babies. Gon will thereby best that boy in the UK and his slut (well, it's true, since he wasn't really the father after all!  ). Pitou, as a *mother cat* (canon) will be very protective about her kittens, and turn anyone that even looks the wrong way at her or her kittylitter into a bloody pulp. If not, she will start breaking her arms and legs out of frustration.

And if Togashi brings back Kaito in any permanent way, he'd better take a 'lifelong hiatus' before someone forces him into one with a baseball-bat or a gunshot.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 18, 2009)

> if Togashi brings back Kaito in any permanent way



not gonna happen

originally pitou wanted to fix kaito,and that was the best she/he can offer


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 18, 2009)

Danchou said:


> *We'll probably see that some time around 2011**.*




:amazed 


Seriously Togashi..seriously...has no crazy otaku attacked him yet?

Im figuring he at least received some death threats from how yu yu hakusho ended.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, as expected according to the upcoming TOCs there is no mention of HxH returning for at least the two weeks after Golden Week i.e. definitely not until the issue of 18/5 which we get to see in the week of 11/5.

A May release seems as likely as the March and April releases have been. :/

PS: read Billy Bat (from the same guy as the epic 20th CB and Monster).


----------



## ragnara (Apr 20, 2009)

I wonder if HxH is ever going to be finished the way it is supposed to.
The waiting for the next HxH chapter wouldn't be so bad if I didn't expect it to go back on hiatus half a dozen chapters later.


----------



## Don Quixote Doflamingo (Apr 21, 2009)

hi i'm newbie 
can i ask something  i followed the anime till the anime (not OVA) ended. if i remember correctly it was during the time the spiders retreat after the attack. i wanna continue reading it, where do you think should i start reading from??
pleaaase, i look at the latest chapter. and wanna see what happens  
could anyone tell me where i should start


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Apr 21, 2009)

Rock a Dillo said:


> hi i'm newbie



A noob!!!  So what do you think of the series so far? And who do you like better, Kuroro or Hisoka? 



> can i ask something  i followed the anime till the anime (not OVA) ended. if i remember correctly it was during the time the spiders retreat after the attack. i wanna continue reading it, where do you think should i start reading from??
> pleaaase, i look at the latest chapter. and wanna see what happens
> could anyone tell me where i should start



I suggest you watched the first OVA. It's actually quite good. I actually recommend picking-up the manga only after the first OVA ends. But if you really want to read it instead then start at chapter 102.



@Danchou: I've only heard news WJ up to the 25th issue, but wasn't 22-23 double issue released April 20, which makes 24th's and 25th's release dates April 27 and May 4 respectively? Which means that we may  get HxH (yeah sure ) as early as the 11th? Or am I missing something here?


----------



## Don Quixote Doflamingo (Apr 21, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> A noob!!!  So what do you think of the series so far? And who do you like better, Kuroro or Hisoka?


umm i think Hisoka 
i forgot who kuroro is 




chikkychappy said:


> I suggest you watched the first OVA. It's actually quite good. I actually recommend picking-up the manga only after the first OVA ends. But if you really want to read it instead then start at chapter 102.


thanks, okay i'll start watching it


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 21, 2009)

LOL PWNED KURORO FANS


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Apr 23, 2009)

Stopped reading after the 5th Chapter.

And big disappointment considering how much I liked Yu Yu Hakusho.



//uZn


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 24, 2009)

say what is the general consensus of which hatsu type is ging? i can't decide on whether he is materialization or emission. not that there is a way to know for sure but to me it's likely that it's one of those 2.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 24, 2009)

@Blazing shadow

Regarding Ging's Nen type - 

I have a gut feeling that he is Reinforcement as well because it is implied that Gon's closeness to nature was a big factor in deciding his nen category. 
Since Ging also grew up in the same way, I think he would be Reinforcement as well


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2009)

> Stopped reading after the 5th Chapter.
> 
> And big disappointment considering how much I liked Yu Yu Hakusho.



Uh what? Did you even read it are you just chatting bullshit? Because the first 5 chaps are hell of alot better than YYH first 5.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 24, 2009)

To be fair the first few chapters of HXH were still pretty boring

Togashi just has trouble hooking the readers at the beginning of his stories


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2009)

Plenty series start out slow, tho I don't think HxH is one of them, in anycase if you drop a manga after 5 chaps then you'll miss out on alot of series.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 25, 2009)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @Blazing shadow
> 
> Regarding Ging's Nen type -
> 
> ...



well i was thinking various things about what we know of ging and i chose either emmision or conjuration because of his appearances in the manga and reputation and trying to categorize him with hisoka's personality test

conjuration because he can be something like kurapica and be able to use a powerful specialization nen which would easily catapult him to the top ranks after some training. he also seems very nervous when it's about being around ppl so it fits him. he could theoretically also materialize that huge beast he was riding on or could have some specialization nen that allows him to comunicate with animals

emmision because that would explain the tape recording he left for gon since he would be easily be able to do that even if he hadn't been a nen master by that time. emission users are able to use manipulation nen which could explain him being on top of that huge beast the first time the manga showed him. (then again it could be an emission nen beast for all we know) emission nen also has reinforcement hatsu near so he can have a similar upfront  fighting style as gon and could explain why gon is so strong in the first place (ging reinforcing gon while he was inside the womb). 

last but not least i think emision nen is the easiest to train to top levels as you could theoretically make a self manipulation hatsu to speed up your nen training and using reinforcement as a basic all around fighting style while still having many options for long range combat like sniping the enemy from afar using gyo


----------



## NeBy (Apr 25, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Uh what? Did you even read it are you just chatting bullshit? Because the first 5 chaps are hell of alot better than YYH first 5.



Hmm...well, I don't know about that. There is no doubt HxH is vastly superior to YYH, but he was talking about the beginnings. It depends a bit what you find interesting, but if you like shounen more than shoujo, I could understand the conclusion  made. It's a fact that - certainly in the anime - HxH starts slow. It's not bad, mind you, but it's nothing special, and compared to some other shounen, there isn't much action involved.

In fact, action-wise it's never that active compared to other (more typical) shounen, but it does get a lot better, and, especially, the interactions between characters (Gon & Killua, for instance), the subplots, the intricate system of nen, and the superb villains make HxH a far better manga/anime than most others out there.




Ennoea said:


> Plenty series start out slow, tho I don't think HxH is one of them, in anycase if you drop a manga after 5 chaps then you'll miss out on alot of series.



Well, it DOES start slow, at least in the anime, but since it's pretty faithful to the manga, it's pretty slow there too. I always thought (when first watching hxh) that it was ok, but nothing special. More for lil kids just above pokemon age. It only really started to grow and surpass other anime once Gon met Killua, in episode 6. By the time the hunters exams is in full swing, one is completely hooked. And the GR-arc is simply a masterpiece.

But you're right about the 5 chapters. That's too few to get a good impression of it.

In fact, in the case of hxh, I would recommend starting with the anime first, and then read the manga afterwards. But even there, one should at least watch the first 10 episodes. If you only watch the first 5 episodes, you haven't really seen the forte of HxH.





blazingshadow said:


> well i was thinking various things about what we know of ging and i chose either emmision or conjuration because of his appearances in the manga and reputation and trying to categorize him with hisoka's personality test
> 
> conjuration because he can be something like kurapica and be able to use a powerful specialization nen which would easily catapult him to the top ranks after some training. he also seems very nervous when it's about being around ppl so it fits him. he could theoretically also materialize that huge beast he was riding on or could have some specialization nen that allows him to comunicate with animals
> 
> ...



I can't fully agree with your conclusion, since it's mainly based on (pure) speculation as a premise. We know absolutely nothing of the nature of that beast he's on, for instance. If it's just a natural, real beast, then all the rest of your argumentation about emission, conjuration etc. is completely void. It's true that his reputation is big, but we don't know why it is. The only few hints we have, isn't really based on him having a special powerful nen; for instance, he's been praised for the way he restored and preserved site of ruins... that doesn't really indicate anything about having a haxor attack-nen. So, on what is his reputation built?

That said, it would be awkward (and there are given little hints as such) that he, as a main character, wouldn't be quite powerful. For instance, he was able to get through the hunters exam at a very young age, and as the*sole* person to do so, in his year. He might well have a special attack like Kurapica too....but let's not forget that Kurapica is a special case, since he's actually transformation, but can get into specialisation when his eyes turn red, which is a genetic trait of his clan. I doubt very much Ging can have something similar (and it won't be specifically against the GR, of course). That said, I agree there are indications that Ging doesn't really like to be amidst people, and is more of a 'lone wolf', just as Kurapica. So, your conclusions on this part isn't unreasonable.

But, as another poster already indicated, there are also some arguments to think he's reinforcement, like his son. His upbringing in 'nature' will have been more or less the same, after all, and we already know that's a factor that determines the kind of nen one has. It is unclear what other factors (and to what extend) influence the kind of nen one has, though. Genetics probably have a role too, directly or indirectly (look at Kurapica), and then one has his own character/personality too (it's not because one grows up in nature, that one is automatically reinforcement, after all).

Anyway, while your premises are often highly speculative, your reasonings on themselves are quite logical. And it's been a while since I read some worthwhile, thoughtful post in this thread... so it deserves rep.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 25, 2009)

been a long time posting in this thread ... I am not sure if I am ready for such debate  




blazingshadow said:


> well i was thinking various things about what we know of ging and i chose either emmision or conjuration because of his appearances in the manga and reputation and trying to categorize him with hisoka's personality test


Hisoka's personality test is not an iron rule ... there can always be exceptions. And IMO, we haven't seen too much of Ging to really categorize him according to that test. 



blazingshadow said:


> conjuration because he can be something like kurapica and be able to use a powerful specialization nen which would easily catapult him to the top ranks after some training. he also seems very nervous when it's about being around ppl so it fits him. he could theoretically also materialize that huge beast he was riding on or could have some specialization nen that allows him to comunicate with animals


Kurapica is no way high tier ... his ability is highly personalized against the Genyei Ryodan and Ging is said to be among the top 5 ... you can't get there with a short cut. And I don't think he materialized that beast ... my theory is that he is good with animals like Gon is and was riding on them. 



blazingshadow said:


> emmision because that would explain the tape recording he left for gon since he would be easily be able to do that even if he hadn't been a nen master by that time. emission users are able to use manipulation nen which could explain him being on top of that huge beast the first time the manga showed him. (then again it could be an emission nen beast for all we know) emission nen also has reinforcement hatsu near so he can have a similar upfront  fighting style as gon and could explain why gon is so strong in the first place (ging reinforcing gon while he was inside the womb).


He can always get it done by his many friends 



blazingshadow said:


> last but not least i think emision nen is the easiest to train to top levels as you could theoretically make a self manipulation hatsu to speed up your nen training and using reinforcement as a basic all around fighting style while still having many options for long range combat like sniping the enemy from afar using gyo



I don't think any of them are easy to master/train. The basics remain the same for all nen groups. And as Wing said, the techniques developed by each user are unique to their personalities.


----------



## Razzzz (Apr 25, 2009)

Any news on HXH's return in JUMP? If I recall... shouldn't it already be in the weekly serialization.


----------



## Kiyoshi (Apr 25, 2009)

The last new news I heard was in May, but I only stop in here once every two weeks or so.  So how recent that is...


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2009)

Last year it was May when the manga returned but god knows the shit togashi is doing, all we know is he ain't drawing.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 25, 2009)

> Kurapica is no way high tier ... his ability is highly personalized against the Genyei Ryodan and Ging is said to be among the top 5 ... you can't get there with a short cut.


he can be high tier if he is fighting genei ryodan. if kurapica wasn't in such a hurry to get revenge he could make abilities on par with the genei ryodan and be useful on every situation. heck his dousing chain can already stop bullets in midair.

there are "short cuts" to becoming a high level nen master but that requires you to do like leorio and study or take a slow approach like zuchi. in other words the short cut is researching and planning accordingly before commiting yourself to hatsu training. i expect leorio to have a very useful ability even though it would be obvious he won't have nearly enough training as gon and killua.



> He can always get it done by his many friends


true i'm just doing this to pass the time after all.



> I don't think any of them are easy to master/train. The basics remain the same for all nen groups. And as Wing said, the techniques developed by each user are unique to their personalities.


true but it also depends largely on your concious decitions while making a hatsu. for example gon could very well have decided to not yell "starting with the fist" everytime he uses jajanken, the power would go down a bit but he could find even more ways to connect with the various attacks by using them in a different way. what i said about emission being the easiest is of course my opinion since i think i could see some theoretical ways to minimize some of the training down and maximize results (which could or could not work in practice) and of course that would largely depend on how naturally good the nen user is at manipulation and reinforcement in the first place

edit: replying to a post i didn't see



> I can't fully agree with your conclusion, since it's mainly based on (pure) speculation as a premise.


there isn't much else to do here until the manga stops being on hiatus. it's just for fun and for the sake of making theories



> We know absolutely nothing of the nature of that beast he's on, for instance.


we know it's freakishly huge and while it's a fantasy setting beast the manga does give some room to theorize that it is a fake made by nen. the same can be said about superhumans like gon and killua being enhanced since before they were born (if i had nen and a son that is what i would do after all)



> The only few hints we have, isn't really based on him having a special powerful nen; for instance, he's been praised for the way he restored and preserved site of ruins...


this is why i i thought up about specialization nen. it could just be that he is like neon or snot girl and rather than learning nen like gon he just awakened on his own or he got training then awakened his specialization nen. specialization can be completely random like making him able to find ruins and restore them with it or just have some manipulation nen that he uses to cut through the red tape and speed up the process of his work

if he is an emission nen user he can be quite similar to gon in many aspects while still have many differences to account to his personality. it could very well be that ging is what gon would have become if kaito hadn't appeared on the island and he is a carbon copy of gon but i have a hard time believing in ging having a personality that resembles gon. for one he looks a lot more introverted than gon and seems a lot smarter than him as well. of course this is all my opinion on his personality based on what i have seen of him.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 26, 2009)

HxH on page 2? I think not.

*@Ennoea*
Awesome set, makes me wet.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 26, 2009)

lol I notice HXH wasn't on this page


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 26, 2009)

cuz all of them are on a vacation 

they should go back to work


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Apr 26, 2009)

Togashi turns 43 today.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 26, 2009)

happy fuckin birth day togashi 

I wonder what is he doing at this moment?


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 26, 2009)

he's making new chapters of course!


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Apr 26, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I wonder what is he doing at this moment?




Celebrating the only day in the year that he doesn't receive death threats


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 26, 2009)

Togashi's birfday

His wife drew him a yuri doujin of his 2 favorite sailor moon chars


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 27, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Togashi's birfday
> 
> His wife drew him a yuri doujin of his 2 favorite sailor moon chars


 **


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 27, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOGASHI


----------



## RivFader (Apr 27, 2009)

Happy Brithday Togashi.
And here's your present:
A whole new set of pensils. DRAW A F***ING CHAPTER NOW; WILL YOU??!!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2009)

So this is the day Togashi was born, I bet his wife will do some cosplay for him as a present, the bunch of sexpot perverts


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 30, 2009)

Here's a question for HXH fans what's better Anime or Manga not counting the Arcs that haven't been made into an Ova yet?

I say Manga it has that special something that i think the Anime adaption misses


----------



## RivFader (Apr 30, 2009)

Manga all the way. It's the original medium it was written for, the adaption will always lack something compared to the manga.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 30, 2009)

easily anime much much better
not counting GI ova


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 30, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> easily anime much much better
> *not counting GI ova*



What was up with GI OVA


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 30, 2009)

bad art ,bad animation and bad direction

did you watch it?everyone knows that


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2009)

I think up to the end of York Shin the anime pretty much as good as the manga, but after that it turned in to something that would give me a toothache.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 30, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> bad art ,bad animation and bad direction
> 
> did you watch it?everyone knows that



Admit it wasn't as good as the previous anime it wasn't terrible though


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 30, 2009)

nah it was terrible

the difference in quality

is like the difference between

Berserk and pokemon

yeah,that much,I mean it


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 30, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> nah it was terrible
> 
> the difference in quality
> 
> ...



That's quite a difference 

Don't know why hgfdsahjkl but i always saw you as a Manga over Anime person


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 30, 2009)

the thing I am a big big fan of animation

for example it's better to read naruto manga

but for me a 1 min of good animation worth all the suffer form watching the crappy shippuden

so when I get something as HxH anime
 it really means alot to me

generally manga is better

but when they use the superstars animators and  directors it easily blow away any awesome manga

could you imagin how good will it be to see a berserk fight animated by norio matsumoto

it will easily surpass the manga version

btw norio ainimated gon vs hanzo


----------



## NeBy (Apr 30, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> last episode had many
> all of the fight in the dark room



What are you talking about?! You're just not being objective (as usual). Ok, go to the last episode with the 'dark room' fight. Look at the scenes around 10.06 (on animeseason). His body lacks ANY details. There is no depth or volume given to his body. It's without perspective and flat: it's only divided in a vaguely coloured upper and lower body. It's malformed (arms have wrong proportions, hands are portrayed as triangles, etc.). Even the surroundings (stones) look like scribbles coming from Togashi's worst period.
In short, it is obviously bad art. And that coming from the action-scenery you deem to have good art, apparently.



> I know it's good
> but the thing I never recommended it to any one



Even worse! You know it's good and you don't recommend it!? 






hgfdsahjkl said:


> easily anime much much better
> not counting GI ova



Well, at least you remain objective on that one! 

I too would recomend the anime first. It's one of the few adaptations that remain extremely close to the original, and the few times there is filler, it's even an improvement. Only minor point is that there is a bit of censorship on the more bloody/gore scenes, alas. But honestly, it's a very good anime, with excellent voice-overs.

The manga can be read afterwards, and is especially interesting to get some more insight (the intricacies of the nen-system, for instance), which is more elaborate explained in the manga.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 30, 2009)

anime noob makes no sense 

art is great in that part


----------



## NeBy (Apr 30, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> anime noob makes no sense
> 
> art is great in that part



Did you actually look at ...10.06? No one in his right mind would call that great art. You're just being stubborn in denying the obvious, as usual. 

Then again, you might have meant someone else, since you said 'anime-noob'.

Or where you talking to yourself?! :amazed


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 30, 2009)

> Or where you talking to yourself



it cant be me 

ok

I will upload shots from that par later


----------



## Fran (Apr 30, 2009)

We got incredible, gothic animation in York Shin.
Then we get something straight off Cartoon Network in GI.

It didn't bother me at the time though.

Yet, even the animation quality was better than Togashi's stupid artwork  He got really lazy at that point


----------



## NeBy (Apr 30, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> We got incredible, gothic animation in York Shin.
> Then we get something straight off Cartoon Network in GI.
> 
> It didn't bother me at the time though.
> ...



mattu, your avatar; is that fanart, or is it from an existing manga/anime?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 30, 2009)

> It needs more time and budget, just as you (and I) said. That's all that there is too it.



ah yes

but the shots you choosed arent one of them(with exception of the last one)

my talking right now,is about them

those are done,right


> Even close-up scenes are more fair than superb, art-wise.



that's the art in the dark room
looks good to me


----------



## Danchou (May 1, 2009)

Well. Spirited Away has some of the greatest animated scenes I have ever seen. It's literally breathtaking at times. Sadly I can't find anything worthwhile to post from youtube. I rewatched the scene where Haku carries Sen along his hands through a wall of flowers at least a few times the first time I saw it.

So while the animation of the scenes I saw in those links was definitely incredible at times, it still does not compare to Ghibli (Spirited Away) which is a masterpiece. Samurai Champloo comes somewhat close, but that also happens to be one of my favorites ever so I'm not surprised. Also, because a lot of what you're posting is actionrelated it's easier to think that it's flashier, but I'm strictly talking about the depth and level of the animation.

Btw, there are some (unsupported) rumours that HxH might return in May, but it could just be the usual 'HxH will return next month' rumours.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 1, 2009)

Anybody else want jing to make an appearance in the chimera arc?


----------



## Eldritch (May 1, 2009)

Would be sick to see Ging, but it's probably too early for that. Although Togashi makes it seem forever 

@Danchou
You do realize that most Miyazaki films are purely hand drawn, with only minor edits digitally right? Mononoke Hime had 144,000 drawings done by hand


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 1, 2009)

> but I'm strictly talking about the depth and level of the animation.



well animation=movement,so I dont get what you mean
anyway as I said animation isnt about the studio but about the key animators
those got yutaka nakamura and norio
they are known to be the best so whatever ghibi does it cant surpass them

actually those clips got scenes from sword of the stranger which easily surpass champloo
so even champloo isnt the best there

so in that part spirited isnt even near them

anyway,there are a lot of movies more stunning than spirited away




> Btw, there are some (unsupported) rumours that HxH might return in May, but it could just be the usual 'HxH will return next month' rumours.







> Anybody else want jing to make an appearance in the chimera arc?



me no
that would be cliche no jing no renforcement
if that happens it will talk some of the genius work in this arc


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 1, 2009)

> Would be sick to see Ging, but it's probably too early for that. Although Togashi makes it seem forever



that wont be cool
it will be the same as
HM where the captains came to save ichigo and co
or naruto
where the sand ninja came to the rescue during sauske retrieval arc

no renforcement is a genius work from togashi
and what makes HxH the best


----------



## Eldritch (May 1, 2009)

I'm just saying it would be nice to see Ging make an appearance

I know it's way too early for that in the manga, but it'll still be too early in 10 years from now so f'in


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 1, 2009)

ah okay
to see ging will be awesome for sure ^_^

but not in this arc


----------



## Danchou (May 1, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Anybody else want jing to make an appearance in the chimera arc?


That'd be awesome, but it's much too premature for his appearance. If Togashi thought he could wrap this up by sending reinforcements, then I don't see why he made Silva and Zeno leave the stage.

Novu said that the Royal Guards would be too late either way, so I think Togashi is hinting that the threat of the Royal Guards coming to assist the King has been neutralized. I don't really see how that's true yet, but I guess well have to wait and wait.



Eldritch Gall said:


> Would be sick to see Ging, but it's probably too early for that. Although Togashi makes it seem forever
> 
> @Danchou
> You do realize that most Miyazaki films are purely hand drawn, with only minor edits digitally right? Mononoke Hime had 144,000 drawings done by hand


I'm mostly speaking from my experience of Spirited Away, but I didn't know that. It seems Miyazaki personally checked each of drawings and redid a great deal of them. That's why his work is that extraordinary. Are you trying to say that it's not a good comparison?



hgfdsahjkl said:


> well animation=movement,so I dont get what you mean
> anyway as I said animation isnt about the studio but about the key animators
> those got yutaka nakamura and norio
> they are known to be the best so whatever ghibi does it cant surpass them
> ...


It's not easy to explain what I mean. I'm saying that if you were to judge the animes by the level of effort and depth that has gone in to bringing each of those scenes to life and how you see that reflected back in the anime I don't think those animescenes have anything on Miyazaki. While as far as I can tell, they have incredible animation (with often state of the art image technology), I greatly prefer the fluid and vibrant handcrafted style of Miyazaki. He's pretty much unparalleled in that regard.

I haven't really checked stuff like sword of the stranger and I'm mostly judging by the short clips I'm seeing, but if even if something like Samurai Champloo can't hold up I doubt that will.


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 2, 2009)

Guys stfu until HxH comes back.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 2, 2009)

lol

but if we did so,this thread will be dead

for god knows how long?


----------



## NeBy (May 2, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> anyway I'm used to you
> 
> *you always think you are right* even on the stuff where you are clearly wrong or other stuff where you are stubborn to see the other right opinion



That's because I am right! I can't help it that I'm more right than you guys! 

The basic mistake you make is just as you say: "the other right *opinion*". Hah! I say! There is no right or wrong opinion, as long as it stays an opinion! All opinions are equal! I've said this a thousand times! 

I don't care about opinions as argumentation; those are only chit-chat filler to pass the time, waiting for Togashi to fucking restart with HxH. And since I'm using facts and logic, I can't be wrong!  almost

Of course, I can't help it if you always see it as a clash of opinions!   It is, however, a clash of a mere opinion versus facts&logic. I wish I could say black is white, just like you guys, but fact is, the albedo between those two is quite different! Just like saying Hisoka is better than Kururo: obviously, that's just an opinion!  Sure, it still could be true, but it's more likely, given the facts we currently know, that Kururo would win. Because, the simple fact is, Kururo already showed he was top-tier, while Hisoka didn't (as yet). Following Occam's razor, Danchou wins here. Simply because you need more speculation to make Hisoka be the winner, than Kururo.

It's all very logical, and I've told you a hundred times already, but you just don't accept it because you're a Hisokatard! That's a biased opinion, ergo < than a logical, fact-based argument  and/or logical reasoning.

As for the art in Birdy; I said it was bad during actionscenes, and it obviously is. I've even given you several pics where it is plainly shown. All the crap about how it's necessary for the fluidity is just you're own bias again; other anime can be fluid without having such crappy art! Besides, fluidity wasn't the point, and neither were the DVD-sales; you people bring in the weirdest non-relevant things to try to have a semblance of an argument!

Now, if you had stayed with your original explanation, of having not enough money or time, that would have been different. That actually makes sense. But no, you had to bring in some silly excuse. But of course, EVEN if it were true, it would still be crappy art. 

And btw, I'm not stubborn at all!  And I'll keep saying that, until the last star has stopped shining and the universe is dead and empty



hgfdsahjkl said:


> lol
> 
> but if we did so,this thread will be dead
> 
> for god knows how long?



What he said.

Yes, sometimes he can make sense too.



Eldritch Gall said:


> Naw this is our convo thread



What she said. Idem.





KLoWn said:


> Horror/puzzle flash-game, really fun way to spend 10-15 minutes.



Shouldn't you be busy with your brutes-thingy? 

Or did you find a new pass-time for the next 3 weeks, now? 


And I'm at 50 with Gitama, and I think I'll take a break and go to bed. :sleepy

150 is just way too much for one weekend.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 2, 2009)

> It's all very logical, and I've told you a hundred times already, but you just don't accept it because you're a Hisokatard! That's a biased opinion, ergo < than a logical, fact-based argument and/or logical reasoning



first
I always said that kuroro showed more so with that he will be winner

when I argued that hisoka will be the winner it was only from the story point of view
and my theory about that makes more sense than yours
and several kurorotards agreed with me ,I dont mean by that I am right but I mean I amnt biased since even kuroro fans agreed with me (so you r wrong about me being bias)

so miss
as always ,you keep saying  the wrong stuff and stuff I didnt say
read what I say,get it then talk

so show me from where you r coming that I said hisoka will be winner because of what he showed?



> As for the art in Birdy; I said it was bad during actionscenes, and it obviously is. I've even given you several pics where it is plainly shown. All the crap about how it's necessary for the fluidity is just you're own bias again; other anime can be fluid without having such crappy art! Besides, fluidity wasn't the point, and neither were the DVD-sales; you people bring in the weirdest non-relevant things to try to have a semblance of an argument



my argument was about the dark room only

and I cant help it if you still dont get it


and again you didnt answer my question
about the part from x:xx to X:xx

and what's up with DVD sales?
and yeah why would we bring up fluidty when we talk about animation?

I agree there is bad art but not in the dark room




> Hisoka is better than Kururo



yes yes he is better,but that doesnt have to mean strengh

you get that or not (as usual) ?



> What he said.
> 
> Yes, sometimes he can make sense too



actually most of he time
but you dont get me

you remember when I was talking to masterbait and you came then told him that he surrendered too easily too illogical talk

then he told you that he got perfectly what I said

so the defect isnt with me but you ?

cant wait to see 
what will you say


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (May 2, 2009)

NeBy,

If you really want to convince people, then don't be so arrogant about it. Let your arguments speak for themselves.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 2, 2009)

yo chikky

and what do you think about the different stuff
we r talking about ?

did I say that Hisoka showed more than kuroro?wasnt my only argument about the story?

ofcourse not counting the fan talking,I think anyone can differentiate between that and serious talking?


----------



## Pussy Monster (May 2, 2009)

Did the fucking creator die or something? Hell, I'm ready to take over the manga at this point.


----------



## Eldritch (May 2, 2009)

Me too. Too bad none of us can write like Togashi though 

I just reread Killua's fight on Greed Island

Where the hell are his yoyos now damn it


----------



## halfhearted (May 3, 2009)

After some staff discussion, it's been decided that this thread will remain closed until the end of the hiatus has been unquestionably confirmed. Any further discussion of the series prior to Togashi putting down the Wiimote in favor of a G-pen returning will have to take place in one of the forum's myriad of convo threads or possibly even the long-neglected _Hunter x Hunter_ FC.

Post clean-up will probably not continue over the course of this closure.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 1, 2009)

*Hunter x hunter returning???*

This info was in raw-paradise

#06-07 (04/01) :
Hunter x Hunter (Retour ?)

Does anyone has any better info than this or source of this information? Is it really reliable information.


----------



## Blade (Nov 1, 2009)

we will know in a couple of days,but what raw usually says it's success is around 90%,so i think it may get back again


----------



## RivFader (Nov 1, 2009)

Let'S hope he will finish the arc before the next game delivery arrives at his home...


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 1, 2009)

Jugger said:


> This info was in raw-paradise
> 
> #06-07 (04/01) :
> Hunter x Hunter (Retour ?)
> ...



Heiji-sama's source is kewl (a poster from nexgear), who found the rumour in a random japanese blog. See  (post 128) for more info.

Anyway this rumor has greater likelihood of being true compared to the others, but I still wouldn't get my hopes up on it.



RivFader said:


> Let'S hope he will finish the arc before the next game delivery arrives at his home...



FF13 will be released on December 17.


So, yeah


----------



## Jugger (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok thank. Well dragon quest 9 and monster hunter 3 were out already so now he would have time to do manga. 

Well lets hope this rumour is true then there will be lot of series in jump that will have 300 chapter out in 2010


----------



## Fran (Nov 1, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Heiji-sama's source is kewl (a poster from nexgear), who found the rumour in a random japanese blog. See  (post 128) for more info.
> 
> Anyway this rumor has greater likelihood of being true compared to the others, but I still wouldn't get my hopes up on it.
> 
> ...



 
I thought we put togashi down as a dragon quest fan? haha.
Thanks for the headsup Jugger. To be honest, it's lost all its excitement


----------



## RivFader (Nov 1, 2009)

Come on, Togashi's a supernerd. He plays EVERY new RPG, it's his only inspiration after all


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 1, 2009)

POKKURU'S RETURN

FUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEEEEEEEEAH


----------



## RivFader (Nov 1, 2009)

Fernando Torres said:


> POKKURU'S RETURN
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEEEEEEEEAH



Lol, in your dreams. Didn't he die back then?


----------



## Inugami (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't care if he fucks the powerlevels  and make Hisoka appear out of the blue and rape the King to end this  arc.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 1, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I don't care if he fucks the powerlevels  and make Hisoka appear out of the blue and rape the King to end this  arc.



That'd be pretty awesome.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 1, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Lol, in your dreams. Didn't he die back then?


Pokkuru = Meruem


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 1, 2009)

I want my manga back already.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 1, 2009)

Fernando Torres said:


> Pokkuru = Meruem



Thanks. I think I need to reread it. Oh well, let's turn this into the new HxH thread.

Postcount +1 included.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 1, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Thanks. I think I need to reread it. Oh well, let's turn this into the new HxH thread.
> 
> Postcount +1 included.



Pokkuru is that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) archer that got eaten by the ants.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 1, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Pokkuru is that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) archer that got eaten by the ants.



So I was right. Thanks.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 1, 2009)

*Could care less about it returning since we are only getting 10 chapters*

Kewl has beat it into people elsewhere that it is only a rumor and doesn't have any real backing whatsoever. If it returns it returns but if it doesn't do not be surprised.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 1, 2009)

I hope it to return, I want to read that arc complete


----------



## RivFader (Nov 1, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> I hope it to return, I want to read that arc complete



See you in 5 years then.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2009)

Until its official please don't post anything because its annoying when the rumour isn't true.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah, I PMed this to halfhearted to post in the HxH thread (since it's closed). Guess she's ignoring me.. Nexgear also has a little bit of info on it. Basically they got the info from a 2ch blog, but it's not confirmed. They do say the guy is pretty reliable though.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 1, 2009)

I hope Togashi just ends it with a message...

"lol I'm a lazy fuckbitch hahaha, HXH is done. wait for my next manga, yeah? hahaha! -Togashi"

Moving on ftw.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 1, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> I hope Togashi just ends it with a message...
> 
> "lol I'm a lazy fuckbitch hahaha, HXH is done. wait for my next manga, yeah? hahaha! -Togashi"
> 
> Moving on ftw.



You mean YYH 2?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2009)

> Yeah, I PMed this to halfhearted to post in the HxH thread (since it's closed). Guess she's ignoring me



I hope she opens the thread up again, its been too long.


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 1, 2009)

Ten more pointless chapters with no closure for the arc. Hooray.

I suppose it's too much to ask for Togashi to get off his lazy ass?


----------



## RivFader (Nov 1, 2009)

Mr. C. Hook said:


> Ten more pointless chapters with no closure for the arc. Hooray.
> 
> I suppose it's too much to ask for Togashi to get off his lazy ass?



Yes, it is.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 1, 2009)

does it take a whole year to finish two games?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 1, 2009)

Mr. C. Hook said:


> Ten more pointless chapters with no closure for the arc. Hooray.
> 
> I suppose it's too much to ask for Togashi to get off his lazy ass?



Always will be as long as Jump keeps spoiling him.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 1, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Always will be as long as Jump keeps spoiling him.



He isn't even that great. YYH and HxH both sold around 50 mil. copies. That's great, but it doesn't justify such spoiling.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 1, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> I hope it to return, I want to read that arc complete





RivFader said:


> See you in 5 years then.





anyways atleast something is better than nothing


----------



## MdB (Nov 1, 2009)

I am going to be disappointed if the chapters are going to be as worthless as the last batch.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 1, 2009)

Well where Togashi left off theres alot of things he can actually do im expecting something interesting atleast I need my fix


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 1, 2009)

MdB said:


> I am going to be disappointed if the chapters are going to be as worthless as the last batch.



More octopus!


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey, I like that octopus.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 1, 2009)

The octupus is a very good character.








NOT.


----------



## MdB (Nov 1, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> More octopus!



I was more or less talking about the whole YUPPISMASH situation. I like that octopus although his role in this arc is being dragged out.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 1, 2009)

MdB said:


> I was more or less talking about the whole YUPPISMASH situation. I like that octopus although his role in this arc is being dragged out.



Maybe we'll see some serious fighting when HxH returns. I want some King and Netero action .argh


----------



## Fran (Nov 1, 2009)

Ahh. I remember last year, the outcries of "Togashi Tentacle Raped Us" with the advent of the 10 chapters of Octopus-dude.

There needs to be a "Kubo Tite trolled my fandom" equivalent for Togashi.
Togashi tentacle-raped my fandom?


----------



## RivFader (Nov 1, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Ahh. I remember last year, the outcries of "Togashi Tentacle Raped Us" with the advent of the 10 chapters of Octopus-dude.
> 
> There needs to be a "Kubo Tite trolled my fandom" equivalent for Togashi.
> Togashi tentacle-raped my fandom?



Show us your Photoshop skills then :ho


----------



## The Imp (Nov 1, 2009)

Bad meme                                  .


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 1, 2009)

I could care less about this manga anymore unless Togashi actually releases chapters consistently when he re-starts it for a couple of years atleast.

But that idea is laughable.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 1, 2009)

Meruem's return? Netero come get your raep


----------



## Inugami (Nov 1, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Ahh. I remember last year, the outcries of "Togashi Tentacle Raped Us" with the advent of the 10 chapters of Octopus-dude.
> 
> There needs to be a "Kubo Tite trolled my fandom" equivalent for Togashi.
> Togashi tentacle-raped my fandom?



a the octopus yeah I hated his chapters..


----------



## Fran (Nov 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Chinese RAWs of 291?_ 










Ah, reviving my old favouritest picture. Tompa


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Nov 1, 2009)

why is it in chinese lol


----------



## Inugami (Nov 1, 2009)

hahah that picture its old.

That guy must really like Tompa he looks badass there.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2009)

Lol the Tompa pic.

Yuppi's fight was awesome, compare it to the current crop of fights in SJ and then call it crap


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 1, 2009)

Hisoka>>>>>>>>Kuroro


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 1, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Lol the Tompa pic.
> 
> Yuppi's fight was awesome, compare it to the current crop of fights in SJ and then call it crap



Yuppi's fight would be awesome, if we didn't have to keep seeing Yuppi's fight.


----------



## abcd (Nov 1, 2009)

if it happens... I guess Jin freaks wud defeat cell / I mean the ant king ....I am more interested in a new arc


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2009)

> Yuppi's fight would be awesome, if we didn't have to keep seeing Yuppi's fight.



It just seemed longer because of the hiatus. The only thing that was annoying was the damn shrimp fight.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 1, 2009)

I hope they animate the ant arc once togashi finishes it


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 1, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I hope they animate the ant arc once togashi finishes it



I hope that Togashi finishes the ant arc.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 1, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> I hope that Togashi finishes the ant arc.



so they can animate it


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 1, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> so they can animate it



No, because I doubt he will.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 1, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> No, because I doubt he will.



he will finish this one

but I can't see a real progress after the Ant arc ,if he kept the current pace


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 1, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> he will finish this one
> 
> but I can't see a real progress after the Ant arc ,if he kept the current pace



It's like the Wheel of Time (Only that series is shitty as hell); the current author stretches it out so long that he dies before he can finish.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 1, 2009)

I mean by pace the 10 or max 20 chapter per year
that's soooooooooo slow

in 11 years he released the work of 6 years 
that's 5 years doing nothing


----------



## The Imp (Nov 1, 2009)

Jump is too lenient towards Togashi. Unless he really is sick, HxH should have been canceled a long time ago.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 1, 2009)

^well that won't really do anything

he could always get another publisher like weekly shonen or sunday easily

since they know his work is popular and will get readers


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 1, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Jump is too lenient towards Togashi. Unless he really is sick, HxH should have been canceled a long time ago.



Selling a million per volume has its perks. Oh, and his previous status with Yu Yu Hakusho which sold a lot too. I do agree with you though.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 1, 2009)

well if he did get dropped we'll probably get another medaka box or ane doki as a replacement

probably

probably

how is shit like those even serialized

i mean the writer of ane doki did ichigo 100 so I guess she has some privileges 

but medaka box

really

what

kill yourself


----------



## The Imp (Nov 1, 2009)

Don't other series take HxH's slot when it is on hiatus? So either way Jump is gonna get shit like that in the magazine.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 1, 2009)

What I wonder is how the fuck they haven't forced Oh! Great to collaberate with a decent writer by now.

He's worse than fucking Kubo.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh Great should be hired to the art for HxH and Kubo can be the author, problem solved. And we'll get to see more panties too, unfortunately they might be Gon's.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 1, 2009)

64 replies already, if hxh does come back i'll be sooooooooooo happy.


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 1, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Oh Great should be hired to the art for HxH and *Togashi* can be the author, problem solved. And we'll get to see more panties too, unfortunately they might be Gon's.



Fixed.

Kubo is Bleach.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Kubo is Bleach.



Togashi's too lazy to come up with a plot


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 1, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Togashi's too lazy to come up with a plot



But at least he's conceived of one.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 2, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Selling a million per volume has its perks. Oh, and his previous status with Yu Yu Hakusho which sold a lot too. I do agree with you though.



Also Togashi has been in top 10 favaroti mangaka in japan


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 2, 2009)

oh hai hxh thread pt 2 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> Hisoka>>>>>>>>Kuroro


----------



## Jugger (Nov 2, 2009)

There is still togashi child he/she really has great genes for manga making. Father is maker of hunter x hunter, yu yu hakusho and mother maker of sailor moon. If togashi doesn?t continue hunter x hunter lets hope that his child will do it. That child would be super genius like those guys in bakuman


----------



## RivFader (Nov 2, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> oh hai hxh thread pt 2



Shall we start the war again?


----------



## Danchou (Nov 2, 2009)

In just a few years time Togashi's son will read SJ and he'll start wondering why the hell his father is being so f'n lazy. Even Togashi will have to get his act together by then and that'd be the end to these ridiculous hiatusses.



But for now it's still DQ and FF time.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 3, 2009)

part of me thinks togashi has spent this last year doing his manga in secert and will release dozens and dozens of chapters when he comes back. But i know that's all just bullshit and togashi probably doesn't have that kind of work ethic. sigh.....i want my hunter fucking hunter baaaaack already togashi!!!!!


----------



## Jugger (Nov 3, 2009)

Hunter x hunter will continue in shonen champio done by togashi child and that will make shonen champion best selling weekly manga magazine of all the time.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 4, 2009)

Any new info? I wish he'd finish the arc already so i can see it animated.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 5, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Any new info? I wish he'd finish the arc already so i can see it animated.



Nothing new info and it?s still in raw-paradise


----------



## Pitou (Nov 6, 2009)

I just cant believe that hxh will return
I waited one year


----------



## RivFader (Nov 6, 2009)

Pitou said:


> I just cant believe that hxh will return
> I waited one year



And you'll wait another one after 4 chapters


----------



## Blade (Nov 6, 2009)

RivFader said:


> And you'll wait another one after 1 chapter



fixed for holy truth


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 10, 2009)

Fuck yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

HxH back on 1/4 credit to Kewl


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 10, 2009)

Togashi you cunt. 

Just finish it. I want some Genei Ryodan.


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 10, 2009)

Fucking finally!


----------



## Blade (Nov 10, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Fuck yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> HxH back on 1/4 credit to Kewl



HOLY SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## The Imp (Nov 10, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> Togashi you cunt.
> 
> Just finish it. I want some Genei Ryodan.


**


----------



## Black (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll be waiting


----------



## Blade (Nov 10, 2009)

imagine this pic to be fake


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 10, 2009)

Hunter X Hunter is one of my all time favorite mangas but somehow i didn't felt a thing when i saw that scan and i don't feel excited at all, maybe is because i know it will only be 10 or so chapters followed by months and months of hiatus.

But is great to have Hunter X Hunter back.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 10, 2009)

Hell yeah, it's back


----------



## El Torero (Nov 10, 2009)

I wonder if this time HxH will last more than 2 months


----------



## Inugami (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't care if the arc ends in a rushed way I just want all those stupid ants to die and stop trolling the manga.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 10, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I don't care if the arc ends in a rushed way I just want all those stupid ants to die and stop trolling the manga.



More GR action, please


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah motherfuckers, yeah!!!

Better be more than 10 chapters


----------



## God Movement (Nov 10, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah motherfuckers, yeah!!!
> 
> Better be more than 10 chapters



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... wait... you don't actually believe he'll do more than 10 chapters do you?


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 10, 2009)

Nobody should be that deluded.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 10, 2009)

even 1 chap of hunter epic is more than enuf for me


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 10, 2009)

Jicksy


----------



## RivFader (Nov 10, 2009)

10+X chapters, guys.

Let's bet


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2009)

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... wait... you don't actually believe he'll do more than 10 chapters do you?



I have faith in Togodshi.

Obviously not


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 10, 2009)

if togashi was a teenager in high school


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Nov 10, 2009)

HEIL GENEI RYODAN!


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 10, 2009)

if chapters come out I will read them, but I stopped caring long ago wherther this manga ever finishes or not.


----------



## hehey (Nov 10, 2009)

Jesus Christ its about time. Lets hope they at least defeat one of the 3 royal guards in this set of 10 chaps.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 11, 2009)

HxH is one of the few manga that is worth months and yearlong hiatusses.


----------



## Fran (Nov 11, 2009)

YOOOSH.
Thanks for confirming. 

Should be epic, with Netero x Mereum
And all the Royal Guards sc00tin off to own him


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 11, 2009)

Good to know it's actually comming back , even though i pretty much stopped caring about HxH some time ago.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 11, 2009)

SO it really is coming back good to know


----------



## Krauser-tan (Nov 11, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Fuck yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> HxH back on 1/4 credit to Kewl



about fucking time togashi.


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2009)

uh....ah...ah...ubb..blubb.zlubb..ubb....*braindead*


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2009)

HUNTER X HUNTERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


I just repped everyone I saw fit in this thread


----------



## Tobirama (Nov 11, 2009)

Is there any word in that ad on how many chapters he's putting out


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 11, 2009)

...will it at least not have that goddamn squid or whatever that took up a chapter?
And can some of those ant things die already?


----------



## Orion (Nov 11, 2009)

I just want netero vs king finished,then he can go back to being lazy.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 11, 2009)

Can mods add this to old hunter x hunter Thread and open it now that it is 100% sure it is returning


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2009)

Probably not for another month seeing it'd be just circlefapping posts like we did last time.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 11, 2009)

togashi needs to just stick with the series till its done from here on.


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah... like that's gonna happen.


----------



## Blade (Nov 11, 2009)

HxH is gonna broke the best shonen jump sale record


can't wait to read it again


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2009)

^
Won't happen, mainly cause Togashi is a lazy asshole.


----------



## Blade (Nov 11, 2009)

it's so sad to treat his project like a trash


----------



## Fran (Nov 11, 2009)

lol, the epic spam thread is back  

In This Thread: Several months of fanwanking to Leorio before January 4th.


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2009)

IT'S ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh, finally! Is it back on April?


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2009)

January 4th


----------



## Pitou (Nov 11, 2009)

most epic moment in the year 2009


----------



## Proxy (Nov 11, 2009)

Hell yeah. The King is back


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 11, 2009)

if its for 10 chapters though im gonna stab togashi


----------



## krizma (Nov 11, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> if its for 10 chapters though im gonna stab togashi



start sharpening your knife then

maybe he was really working more this time and managed to draw 20 chapters, maybe concluding the ant arc. but what the hell are the odds for that, togashi


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 11, 2009)

HXH's coming back


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 11, 2009)

If he concludes this arc I'll be more than willing to wait 6 months. Anyway glad that the best shonen WSJ has to offer is returning


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Nov 11, 2009)

Hopefully Gin comes 7 chapters in and nukes the whole fucking ant island so we can move to the next arc.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 11, 2009)

I hope it is atleas 10 ten chapter then hxh will join other jump manga that get full hundred chapters in 2010 one piece 600  naruto 500 bleach 400 hunter x hunter, gintama, reborn 300


----------



## Teach (Nov 11, 2009)

Hopefully it's more than 10, it is atleast 10 since Togashi wants to release another volume.

He's probably low on gold.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 11, 2009)

I just hope he stops with the motherfucking bitch ass breaks!!!!11


----------



## Proxy (Nov 11, 2009)

Where's the member Hisoka?

And the current fight has me really hyped. Raep tiem


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2009)

She does not know yet I believe. Someone should inform her.


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Nov 11, 2009)

If Togashi trolls the fans again with less than a few months of HxH, I'm gonna find him and chop his balls off. He always stops right when it's getting good.


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2009)

HAHAHAHA


My bet, 10 chaps ?


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Nov 11, 2009)

Hopefully he actually draws something this time. Last time all I saw were a shitload of scribbles. Hell, I could've made that garbage.


----------



## Gary (Nov 11, 2009)

y-4


HELL YES friend


----------



## Tash (Nov 11, 2009)

The art in the last chapter was actually p. good.


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2009)

Yondaime X3 said:


> Hopefully he actually draws something this time. Last time all I saw were a shitload of scribbles. Hell, I could've made that garbage.



Actually, he drew pretty good these last 10 chaps.


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2009)

> During that same period, Shueisha published the 26th compiled book volume of the manga.
> 
> Not coincidentally, Viz Media will publish the 26th volume of the manga in North America in January.


Like I said when he was doing this.


----------



## krizma (Nov 11, 2009)

Yondaime X3 said:


> Hopefully he actually draws something this time. Last time all I saw were a shitload of scribbles. Hell, I could've made that garbage.



Where have you been the last 3 years? Sounds like the last chapters you've read were from 2006...or you think all of his drawings from the start are scribbles. The art from the last 30 chapters (since october 2007) is just as good as York Shin or Greed Island.


----------



## root (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh awesome, I just started reading this a few months back but was afraid to post anything and necrobump dead threads no one else was into at the moment. And suddenly this thread appears on the front page.

I just finished Greed Island, which was epic. I'm loving it, it's definitely up there with One Piece and Naruto for me, as far as Shounen goes. Art is cool (though extremely variable in quality) and I love the laid-backness of the story, it's just a bunch of kids having adventures, no world peace or tragic pasts to worry about.

But ehm, so this Togashi dude takes a lot of breaks huh?   >.>


----------



## Proxy (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm going for 15 chapters, but I'd hope it would be a continuous thing. January needs to come soon.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 11, 2009)

Danchou said:


> HxH is one of the few manga that is worth months and yearlong hiatusses.



Gotta disagree.

Although I'm kinda excited that HxH is back, I'm already disappointed that it will go back on hiatus in 10 chapters.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

Back to action again???? FUCK YEAH


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 11, 2009)

You guys are wrong. Togashi isn't going to come back for 10, 15, or 20 chapters. He's coming back for GOOD. We're going to be getting one HxH chapter every week, non-stop, until the story is over.


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2009)

Danchou said:


> HxH is one of the few manga that is worth months and yearlong hiatusses.



Liar... It's not worth it, but it's too good to diss.


----------



## Fran (Nov 11, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> You guys are wrong. Togashi isn't going to come back for 10, 15, or 20 chapters. He's coming back for GOOD. We're going to be getting one HxH chapter every week, non-stop, until the story is over.



lol, we might actually, if he pulls a YYH (very high chance) and gives us a 10 chapter shitter ending.

invariably:

c1. mereum stomps netero
c2. octopus
c3. octopus
c4. octopus
c5. octopus
c6. pitou stomped by gon
c7. killua stomps the hulk
c8. butterfly ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) pwnt by the manliness of morau and knuckle ()
c9. gon/killua vs mereum
c10. ging saves the day, gon marries aunt mito


----------



## Saiko (Nov 11, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> You guys are wrong. Togashi isn't going to come back for 10, 15, or 20 chapters. He's coming back for GOOD. We're going to be getting one HxH chapter every week, non-stop, until the story is over.



Yeah ! Like Santa visits every good kid every year in one night !


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> You guys are wrong. Togashi isn't going to come back for 10, 15, or 20 chapters. He's coming back for GOOD. We're going to be getting one HxH chapter every week, non-stop, until the story is over.


thats fucking impossible...you cannot even imagining this happening


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> lol, we might actually, if he pulls a YYH (very high chance) and gives us a 10 chapter shitter ending.
> 
> invariably:
> 
> ...



What was that promise I made again? Any more Octopus chapters and I'd personally kill Togashi before his disease does ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

you dont like tentacles,Freija?


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 11, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> lol, we might actually, if he pulls a YYH (very high chance) and gives us a 10 chapter shitter ending.
> 
> invariably:
> 
> ...




Please stop, you are creating suicidal thoughts within my brain.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 11, 2009)

epic troll 10 octopus chapters and then another 2 year hiatus to ensue


----------



## Krauser-tan (Nov 11, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> You guys are wrong. Togashi isn't going to come back for 10, 15, or 20 chapters. He's coming back for GOOD. We're going to be getting one HxH chapter every week, non-stop, until the story is over.



a man's dream never dies.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> epic troll 10 octopus chapters and then another 2 year hiatus to ensue


  Then we kill the mangaka?


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> you dont like tentacles,Freija?



I don't like dupers


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 11, 2009)

oh yeah 25K POST we were so close last time


----------



## The Imp (Nov 11, 2009)

hopefully the octopus dies in this batch of chapters

@Eldritch: i still have the 31K screenshot


----------



## krizma (Nov 11, 2009)

there won't be any more octopus chapters guys. the octopus mini arc is done and netero vs. king is coming up. 

I do not want to appall you guys but there's still the Hina girl whose escape might fill one or two chapters in between netero vs. king. 
but I'm sure togashi still has something rather important in mind with her.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 11, 2009)

jewheart had to delete like 800 posts

also lol they're almost at 37k

except the can't close us now


----------



## The Imp (Nov 11, 2009)

i want gon to kick pitou's ass soon


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 11, 2009)

i hop gon raps pto cuz then well get doujins n stuff


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 11, 2009)

Can I get a 40 post streak here like in the Hunter x Hunter FC?

Is it possible?


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 11, 2009)

probably not        .


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 11, 2009)

That makes me sad.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 11, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Can I get a 40 post streak here like in the Hunter x Hunter FC?
> 
> Is it possible?



Abigail had like 60 posts in a row... simply breathtaking.

It is guaranteed that Neby will fap to those gon/pitou doujins


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 11, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Abigail had like 60 posts in a row... simply breathtaking.



Truly half an hour+ spent well.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 11, 2009)

imagine how many times he was told there's a 30 second limit

it would have driven the ordinary man insane


----------



## The Imp (Nov 11, 2009)

The 30 second limit is so gay.

It was fun posting in the HxH FC but... 

Negi x Nagi FC doomed to stay invisible forever. 

on topic: Even if we get King vs Netero this batch of chapters we'll have to wait atleast a year to see it in half way decent art.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 11, 2009)

Negi x Nagi.

Please come back.

Aswell as the live action Negima fc.


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2009)

I made 123 threads in a row in the blender once.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 11, 2009)

with no one there to break your streak? nf must have been empty then


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2009)

2006 was a good year


----------



## The Imp (Nov 11, 2009)

How long were you banned for?

Is there that 30 second rule for threads too?

spamming requires hard work and dedication.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 11, 2009)

freija da bawss


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2009)

First I made 103 threads, they banned me for a week and instated a 4 threads a day limit or something, then a month or so later I made 123 and got a day ban


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 11, 2009)

wait you spammed 123 threads with a 4 day limit

u hacker


----------



## The Imp (Nov 11, 2009)

You make more threads the second time and you get a shorter ban...

How does that make any sense?


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2009)

How is that hacking? You just make more threads than they say you can make 


off topic too much but essentially back then they didn't have a flooding rule so they just banned me for a random amount of time.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 11, 2009)

oh

I thought they made it impossible to make more than 4 threads within a 24 hour limit

but if they just say it then lol /ignore


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2009)

So next chapter is octopus ?


----------



## The Imp (Nov 11, 2009)

Togashi releases 10 chapters a year and this thread is the 2nd largest in KL2... it's obvious 90% of this thread is off topic.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

Nothing you can do about it really... blame Togashi for slacking off....
Freija time to shit on Paku's face again.... BRING KENNETH!!


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 11, 2009)

your mother


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> your mother


Reported for trolling


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

Ohh i forgot to sya something important in this thread.... hisoka >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>danchou


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 11, 2009)

Danchou > Hisoka

The official tier list

Ging > Danchou=Pokkuru > Feitan > fodder


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Danchou > Hisoka
> 
> The official tier list
> 
> Ging > Danchou=Pokkuru > Feitan > fodder


And he is Back!!!!! with his gay pokku love 
Hisoka=>Ging>rest of the HxH universe


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 11, 2009)

gensuru is the best


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 11, 2009)

birthday hhhhhread


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 11, 2009)

wait who's gensuru again


----------



## Ryan (Nov 11, 2009)

Killua > your favorite character


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

Ryan said:


> Killua > your favorite character


i loled... Killua cant even touch hisoka...
killua has to kill spiders first


----------



## The Imp (Nov 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 11, 2009)

pokkuru the meatball


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

pokkuru the spider killer!!! FAIL


----------



## Ryan (Nov 11, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> i loled... Killua cant even touch hisoka...
> killua has to kill spiders first



I'd love to see Hisoka keeping up with Killua in his current form. That ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) gets speed blitzed to hell. Killua's little brother got accepted in the Ryodan, lol.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 11, 2009)

Why did Killua stop using his yoyo's?

They were cool.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

Ryan said:


> I'd love to see Hisoka keeping up with Killua in his current form.
> 
> That ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) gets speed blitzed to hell.


because apparently you can speed blitz Hisoka...
unless killu reaches gings level he cant beat Hisoka!!!
Edit: because ryodan is serious business... they have shit like danchou so it doesnt count!


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 11, 2009)

togashis too lazy to drawn them


----------



## Ryan (Nov 11, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Why did Killua stop using his yoyo's?
> 
> They were cool.



Yeah. I loved the yoyos, wish he'd use them again.



LivingHitokiri said:


> because apparently you can speed blitz Hisoka...
> unless killu reaches gings level he cant beat Hisoka!!!
> Edit: because ryodan is serious business... they have shit like danchou so it doesnt count!



lol ryodan, lol hisoka

Killua > all


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 11, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Meruem = Pokkuru reborn

proved in canon


----------



## The Imp (Nov 11, 2009)

cool jon set

what book are you on?


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Nov 11, 2009)

krizma said:


> Where have you been the last 3 years? Sounds like the last chapters you've read were from 2006...or you think all of his drawings from the start are scribbles. The art from the last 30 chapters (since october 2007) is just as good as York Shin or Greed Island.



I dunno, there were quite a few chapters in the Chimera Ants arc that had apparent drops in quality. At least that's what I thought.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Meruem = Pokkuru reborn
> 
> proved in canon


there is no Pokkuru reborn... only Pokkuru fail... stop defending one of the worse characters of the series!
Also Chimera Ants arc was 3000% more shitty compared to greedo island!


----------



## The Imp (Nov 11, 2009)

York Shin will always be the best arc.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 11, 2009)

greed island was the worst arc are you kidding


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> York Shin will always be the best arc.


Greedo Island by far... il never forget how Hisoka humiliates dachou and make him look like shit.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 11, 2009)

theres nothing special about greed island

It wasn't bad but not outstanding at all


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 11, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> greed island was the worst arc are you kidding



I liked the arc alot, far better than York Shin imho. I loved the training portions, not to mention Gon vs. Bomber as well. The current arc gets a 1000/10 for me in terms of quality though.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 11, 2009)

York Shin the best.

By far.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 11, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> cool jon set
> 
> what book are you on?


First one. I'm really slow. No spoilers please.


LivingHitokiri said:


> there is no Pokkuru reborn... only Pokkuru fail... stop defending one of the worse characters of the series!
> Also Chimera Ants arc was 3000% more shitty compared to greedo island!


You keep saying that while I make your twins drink Kenneth cream.

BIRTHDAY HHHHHREAD


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

Utopia Realm said:


> I liked the arc alot, far better than York Shin imho. I loved the training portions, not to mention Gon vs. Bomber as well. The current arc gets a 1000/10 for me in terms of quality though.


Because Togashi is so damn good at drawing 


			
				Jon Snow said:
			
		

> You keep saying that while I make your twins drink Kenneth cream.


You know that im right so stop arguing already!
FU about second comment of course
Chimera Ants is the worse arc ever


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2009)

> Chimera Ants is the worse arc ever



Your mommas the worst arc ever

Im glad to see so much lulzy spam in this thread again

I swear if I see that motherfucking Squid dedicated chapter Im going to Japan with a rifle.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Your mommas the worst arc ever
> 
> Im glad to see so much lulzy spam in this thread again
> 
> I swear if I see that motherfucking Squid dedicated chapter Im going to Japan with a rifle.


By having pokkuru in it... you kidding me?
BRING moar Tentacles!!!111


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

LivingHitokiri says:
*what do you think about squid chapters?
Peter // Bored says:
*okpopjk
*kewik435
*ikt
*4åokrtk4kåo
*kx c,
*dd
*d
*dads
LivingHitokiri says:
*hahahahahaha
Peter // Bored says:
*FUCKING OCTOPUS*!
*I'LL FRY HIM LIKE THE GREEKS AND EAT HIM
LivingHitokiri says:
*HAHAHAHAHHA
Peter // Bored says:
*THAT'S THE ONLY GOOD WAY AN OCTOPUS IS
*FUCKING KALAMARI
*BITCHES!
LivingHitokiri says:
*imagine Togashi
*drawing 5 mroe chaps with Octopus
Peter // Bored says:
*I'll use my nen ability
*frier
LivingHitokiri says:
*then going hiatus again
Peter // Bored says:
*fryer
LivingHitokiri says:
*ahhaha
Peter // Bored says:
*I'll dip him in it
*
*It's super effective
*and he'll get crunchy and tasty
LivingHitokiri says:
*you hate it that much?
Peter // Bored says:
*yes


P.S peter=Freija


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2009)

it's baaaaaaaaack our thread

hisoka>danchou

yorkshin=ant arc>>>>>>>>.G.I


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2009)

DANCHOU > > > > HISOKA!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2009)

Pokkuro died in the arc, thought that'd make you happy


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> it's baaaaaaaaack our thread
> 
> hisoka>danchou
> 
> yorkshin=ant arc>>>>>>>>.G.I


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
Ant arc has the worse art and plot.... and POKKURU!!!
i agree about Hisoka>danchou


			
				Ennoea said:
			
		

> Pokkuro died in the arc, thought that'd make you happy


still !!! i cant imagine togashi gave live to pokku


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2009)

What is this I don't even



Hisoka   	1,940
Freija 	1,880
hgfdsahjkl 	1,724
Ennoea 	1,433



I was away for like 5 months before the thread got locked and you still didn't fucking surpass my postcount, jesus slowpokes!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2009)

I surpassed you
but then the mods deleted the spam posts


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

our posts probably got deleted  Mds couldnt stand the Hisoka awesomeness


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2009)

Its because you had like a two year headstart, from now sit back and watch while your post count goes down like a cheap hooker.

All our spam posts are gone


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2009)

Then how am I leading ?


----------



## The Imp (Nov 11, 2009)

Freija said:


> Then how am I leading ?



cuz halfhearted deleted hjdjfhaslkdfksdd posts


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm that lovely


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

Freija said:


> I'm that lovely


No... its just  halfhearted is a danchou fan thats why...


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2009)

Who the hell is MarkKoolio? He looks like the girls gone wild guy.

Um yeah HxH discussion? You guys still butthurt over the Yuppi fight?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Who the hell is MarkKoolio? He looks like the girls gone wild guy.
> 
> Um yeah HxH discussion? You guys still butthurt over the *Yuppi *fight?


why should we??
P.S in b4 fanboys rage!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> No... its just  halfhearted is a danchou fan thats why...



no nono 

halfhearted is a Hisoka fan,I know


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> no nono
> 
> halfhearted is a Hisoka fan,I know


then why.... why so much hatred against us??


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 11, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Pokkuro died in the arc, thought that'd make you happy



Do you not know canon, fool?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Do you not know canon, fool?


in b4 Meruem theory!!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2009)

Please not that damn Meruem theoy again


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2009)

> why should we??



Last I remember everyone was so pissed that Knuckle cancelled Potclean that they went on some crazy rants


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> then why.... why so much hatred against us??



because we>them


----------



## The Imp (Nov 11, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Do you not know canon, fool?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2009)

here is a question

who was the fodder character that Togashi did his voice acting ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> here is a question
> 
> who was the fodder character that Togashi did his voice acting ?


Pokkuru .... Queen Ant?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2009)

in the anime ..........

no not pokkuru


----------



## The Imp (Nov 11, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Pokkuru .... Queen Ant?



ant arc isn't animated


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> in the anime ..........
> 
> no not pokkuru


Paku  then?? , Gon, Killu , Feitan ???



kurono76767 said:


> ant arc isn't animated


i was sarcastic


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2009)

during the hunter exam,the dude who was eaten by those monster chicken
at the start of the trick tower

I found that on the japanese wiki


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> during the hunter exam,the dude who was eaten by those monster chicken
> at the start of the trick tower
> 
> I found that on the japanese wiki


you freaking kidding me???? link me naw!!!!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2009)

I will look for the episode.......


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2009)

> the dude who was eaten by those monster chicken
> at the start of the trick tower



You mean that guy who got eaten by those oversized turkey's? 

Togashi will be voicing lolis soon.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2009)

the dude who wanted to climb down the tower


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> the dude who wanted to climb down the tower


HAHAHAHahahahahahHAAHAHAHAHAHahhahahaahHAHAHAHAHAHahahah


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2009)

He was dumber than Gon, he really deserved to die.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2009)

-ep.13

I also read that he did the VA for one of the characters in jump OVA (the one that was done even before the tv series)


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh fuck Imma start using this whenever you guys talk shit


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2009)

Watch Togashi get eaten


----------



## The Imp (Nov 11, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Oh fuck Imma start using this whenever you guys talk shit


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Oh fuck Imma start using this whenever you guys talk shit


Trying to counter shit with shit???


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Watch Togashi get eaten



scream more............


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Watch Togashi get eaten


At 2:32.... HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA EPIC SHIT


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 11, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Watch Togashi get eaten



Thats funny


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2009)

Hisoka>Griffith 

who is more awesome king  or netero  ?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 11, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Griffith>Hisoka
> 
> who is more awesome king  or netero  ?



Corrected your typo 

Good to be back right hgfdsahjkl 

And Kings more awesome


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2009)

I typed it right

yes,good to be back 

and hell yeah,King ftw


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2009)

Griffiths? 

Gerard>Hisoka:ho


----------



## Wicked (Nov 11, 2009)

HXH> Any manga in existence


----------



## Proxy (Nov 11, 2009)

King stands alone


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Nov 11, 2009)

Nah, I'm thinking Netero will pull out the win.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2009)

Tears said:


> HXH> Any manga in existence



who're you?
I love you


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2009)

> Nah, I'm thinking Netero will pull out the win.



Netero's attack had no effect on Mereum, Netero will land some hits on it but only because Meruem won't be fighting back properly.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2009)

so any of you got any crazy twist ?


----------



## Inugami (Nov 11, 2009)

I was disappointed with Netero hatsu don't get me wrong its actually a great ability but after that flashback of Netero doing frigging 10 000 punches daily for years I expected some close combat gar feats .

Still he looks confident...I really want to know whats scheming the old man to do versus the retarded strength of the King.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2009)

still to come

the fight only started by the last chapter

look at his face
Byakuya wishes to personally slain every single individual still standing on Las Noches.

I like how excited he is


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Nov 11, 2009)

^ That expression is intense, it's kinda like Kyouraku's battle grin during his fights with Stark.



> Netero's attack had no effect on Mereum, Netero will land some hits on it but only because Meruem won't be fighting back properly.



I understand that, but Netero is the Chairman of the Hunter Association. I don't think a character that important is going to get killed off that fast.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 11, 2009)

nice to c this thread bk. now to wait...  i can't anymore *runs to watch the anime*


----------



## Wicked (Nov 11, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> who're you?
> I love you



I was joking but thanks for the hospitality . In all seriousness i'm glad this manga is back because i really did enjoy it and i hope it keeps continuing with no hiccups.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 11, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Chapter 16 on One Manga



This has probably been pointed out already, but...

It is sooo incredibly cool that the Netero VS Meruem fight is set up in the exact same way that Netero set up the fights in the last part of the Hunter exam!


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 12, 2009)

it is back? really? when? 
finally. i think netero will die.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Nov 12, 2009)

yea exactly is the "official" return?


----------



## krizma (Nov 12, 2009)

hisoka >>>>>>>> Kuroro

netero might lose but he still has one or two aces up his sleeve.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 12, 2009)

Yondaime X3 said:


> ^ That expression is intense, it's kinda like Kyouraku's battle grin during his fights with Stark.


No son, more like Kenpachi.


----------



## Fran (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Togashi did the voice-over for the commentating dog that appeared like, twice. He wears a dog-mask held-up, and was kicked out of the arena during the celestial tournament arc.


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 12, 2009)

My memory's fuzzy, but aren't they just going to nuke the King?

If I remember correctly, Netero's going to sacrifice himself by holding the King in the middle of nowhere while...someone?...bombs them.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 12, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> My memory's fuzzy, but aren't they just going to nuke the King?
> 
> If I remember correctly, Netero's going to sacrifice himself by holding the King in the middle of nowhere while...someone?...bombs them.




That's a plausible hypothesis, but I don't think we've ever seen any strong evidence for it. Have we?


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 12, 2009)

How would a bomb work

Wasn't ubo's attack almost nuke level


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 12, 2009)

Crazypants said it.

_Why did he have to have a nervous breakdown? Hide-and-Seek is so pwn._

Chapter 290

*I've received word from a messenger of the President's. He has taken the King to the appointed location. It doesn't matter what the guards do now... They will be too late. It looks like we're no longer needed... Any of us...*

Though, I thought there was an earlier dialogue that mentioned bombing the place...but that might've been Bizef thinking the attack was the bomb Werefin mentioned. I forget.

So, maybe they're not bombing the King, but whatever they're doing, they seem to think it's all over because of it.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 12, 2009)

> has probably been pointed out already, but...
> 
> It is sooo incredibly cool that the Netero VS Meruem fight is set up in the exact same way that Netero set up the fights in the last part of the Hunter exam!



how ?



> If I remember correctly, Netero's going to sacrifice himself by holding the King in the middle of nowhere while...someone?...bombs them



it's one of the theories that they will use a bomb
because they are fighting on a land used for testing military weapons

but I dont think netero will sacrifice himself

but one thing for sure,there is a plan
moru said that netero prepared a guaranteed plan to take out the king


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 12, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> How would a bomb work
> 
> Wasn't ubo's attack almost nuke level



he wanted to achieve that level
but he wasn't even close


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 12, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> PhlegmMaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In both cases, the goal is to make the opponent give up without killing him. Well, okay, it's not exactly the same, since Netero does want to kill Meruem, but Meruem has to avoid killing Netero to learn his true name.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 12, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> In both cases, the goal is to make the opponent give up without killing him. Well, okay, it's not exactly the same, since Netero does want to kill Meruem, but Meruem has to avoid killing Netero to learn his true name.



ah,nice

I didnt notice that


----------



## Danchou (Nov 12, 2009)

Hm, it feels good to be back here.

Netero is fodder to Meruem. It's a shame that the King is going to hold back so that Netero won't die, cause I wanted to see him go all out.

And how the hell is Zeno's wrinkled up gramps supposed to be so uber? Why isn't he doing anything?


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 12, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I also read that he did the VA for one of the characters in jump OVA (the one that was done even before the tv series)



i just finished watching the jump OVA. it was pretty crappy.

i want to upload it but i don't know how to rip dvd through mac  any tips?



hgfdsahjkl said:


> who is more awesome king  or netero  ?



netero


----------



## Felix (Nov 12, 2009)

This thread is back
It was about time


----------



## Jugger (Nov 12, 2009)

Netero more awsome. Too bad that zeno left already it would have been cool to see him killing guards. Well now we know what is manga of month in january


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 12, 2009)

both Netero and King  are awesome


----------



## Danchou (Nov 12, 2009)

Netero is pretty badass, but I need to see more from him before I can really place him. The way he brushed Nef aside like he was an ant (no pun) and makes rape faces is badass, but I want to see him go medieval.


----------



## Fran (Nov 12, 2009)

The King wasn't actually interesting until recent chapters. Oh and the Nexgear 261 Spoof too (anyone still have it? I lost mine...)







My old signature


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 12, 2009)

Hisoka porn >danchou porn!


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 12, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> The King wasn't actually interesting until recent chapters. Oh and the Nexgear 261 Spoof too (anyone still have it? I lost mine...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wasnt there some fanclub or something u made cant remember now


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 12, 2009)

no one should tell neby that this thread is back 

here
 still posting in the FC


----------



## Fran (Nov 12, 2009)

Jicksy said:


> wasnt there some fanclub or something u made cant remember now



Oh yeah. Back in '07! 
Nexgear aren't fanfapping over this as much as I thought they would. Assuming they or Binktopia are going to pick this up?


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 12, 2009)

ye, either one those will pick it up as usual. maybe they're waiting for more stuff to come through before they apeshit over it returning...


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 12, 2009)

First question:

Is it really back or is it just some guy who posted wrong in this thread,thus reanimating its long dead corpse?

Second question:

For how long before Togashi goes back to playing poorly made fap games and just laying about while his wife cosplays as Sailor Moon?


----------



## Fran (Nov 12, 2009)

Nexgear died? Ah, shame. Sad to hear Binktopia won't be picking up too, but if I remember right, Hitsugaara () did a good job. Never checked out mee-to-ichi.


Ahhhh. I hope we don't get a re-cap chapter, since what'll it mostly recap is tentacles.


 *Hey guys. 
*
*EDIT THE OCTOPUS PANE**L*, SL-Style!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2009)

I swear I hate that Octopus 

Nexgear died a long time ago, someone will pick up the scans, we don't have to worry.

As for Meruem they will most likely bomb him, Palm was sent so she could track his location, they're away from the guards at a bombsite. Tho I don't think it'll be able to kill the king, netero on the other hand, dead man walking.

Not to mention the kings twin still hasn't played his part in the arc yet.


----------



## Teach (Nov 12, 2009)

Probably a little random. But Zoaldyck(sp?) family and history are so fucking cool. Probably one of the coolest familes in mangos.


----------



## Blade (Nov 12, 2009)

i hope his art to be improved,god


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 12, 2009)

we need a

zoaldyck vs genei ryodan arc 

@mattaru


----------



## jackie0109 (Nov 12, 2009)

Teach said:


> Probably a little random. But Zoaldyck(sp?) family and history are so fucking cool. Probably one of the coolest familes in mangos.



Agree with that...
Zoaldyck family is so cool...
I want to be one of their member lolz...
I like Killua's brother who followed him at the hunter examination...
Can't remember his name sorry...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 12, 2009)

illumi 

Hisoka>zoaldyck


----------



## RivFader (Nov 12, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> we need a
> 
> zoaldyck vs genei ryodan arc
> 
> @mattaru



That would be awesome


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 12, 2009)

btw I think there is something between silva and kuroro

the way he looked to him at the end of their fight ,gave me that feeling

watch out baby kuroro


----------



## valerian (Nov 12, 2009)

So what's happening? Is Togashi actually picking this back up, and doing it weekly? Or is it just one chapter every couple months?


----------



## Danchou (Nov 12, 2009)

^
We are only probably only getting 10 chapters in a row and then HxH goes back on hiatus. I don't think that hiatus will take as long. Probably a few months.

@hjklsfgh, Kuroro and Silva fought before after Silva killed a GR member. It's possible (but not yet said) that Kuroro stole one of his abilities at the time.

Btw, here's my panel contribution.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 12, 2009)

yes but don't hope for more than 10 chapters

HxH awesome fights

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASY9GL6qaYI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## valerian (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks, well it's better than nothing.  



Ennoea said:


> Watch Togashi get eaten



Lol at Leorio. 

"Just looking at that makes my butt feel weird."


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 12, 2009)

Danchou said:


> ^
> We are only probably only getting 10 chapters in a row and then HxH goes back on hiatus. I don't think that hiatus will take as long. Probably a few months.
> 
> @hjklsfgh, Kuroro and Silva fought before after Silva killed a GR member. It's possible (but not yet said) that Kuroro stole one of his abilities at the time.
> ...



I'mnt sure if this information is true or not
but one of the guys on nextgear said that silva's wife comes from the same place as genei ryodan


----------



## Krauser-tan (Nov 12, 2009)

RivFader said:


> That would be awesome



someone called?


----------



## RivFader (Nov 12, 2009)

Zaoldyeck said:


> someone called?



You better kill some people in the next chapters....


----------



## Krauser-tan (Nov 12, 2009)

that's up to togashi, that lazy bastard.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 12, 2009)

Danchou said:


> ^
> We are only probably only getting 10 chapters in a row and then HxH goes back on hiatus. I don't think that hiatus will take as long. Probably a few months.
> 
> @hjklsfgh, Kuroro and Silva fought before after Silva killed a GR member. It's possible (but not yet said) that Kuroro stole one of his abilities at the time.
> ...



Someone has seen the light

Nice ava btw


----------



## Jugger (Nov 12, 2009)

I hope togashi doesn?t do chapter only for that fucking octopuss


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2009)

I want to edit that panel but all I keep coming up with is Tenticle rape and Octopus dildos


----------



## ZE (Nov 12, 2009)

I can already see it, everyone expecting the first chapter after the hiatus to be dedicated to the King’s fight just for the octopus to steal the show..


----------



## RivFader (Nov 12, 2009)

ZE said:


> I can already see it, everyone expecting the first chapter after the hiatus to be dedicated to the King?s fight just for the octopus to steal the show..


----------



## Toreador (Nov 12, 2009)

You shouldnt hate the octupus so much  i can only pray that togashi paus the Netero fight and put in "Ikarugo's once in-a-lifetime big showdown part 2" in between.

no but seriously i hope we get to see some Killua action and that its more than a few chapters this time, but i guess the latter one is to much to hope for.
Would be nice if this Arc get finished soon so it can be animated, feel sorry for the ones that only seen the anime and is missing out this arc, our maybe its better that way, atleast they dont have the pain from the hiatuses. And ye i think Ant arc = York shin arc and if the Ant arc ends in the same quality as it has been it will probably be rated better then York shin in my eyes.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 12, 2009)

By the way, why does Killua need to 'recharge' by electrocuting himself to be able to use his hatsu? Isn't the whole point of transformation nen that it allows the user to transform his nen into something else, electricity in Killua's case?


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 12, 2009)

So when is HxH going to return


----------



## Gunners (Nov 12, 2009)

> So when is HxH going to return


January.       .


----------



## Toreador (Nov 12, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> By the way, why does Killua need to 'recharge' by electrocuting himself to be able to use his hatsu? Isn't the whole point of transformation nen that it allows the user to transform his nen into something else, electricity in Killua's case?



Dont really get what you mean :/ isnt it a good thing to be able to "recharge" himself?

And he cant use his hatsu couse he is out of nen? and by electrocuting himself he transforms the electricity back to nen or?


----------



## RivFader (Nov 12, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> So when is HxH going to return



In January.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 12, 2009)

killua12345 said:


> Dont really get what you mean :/ isnt it a good thing to be able to "recharge" himself?
> 
> And he cant use his hatsu couse he is out of nen? and by electrocuting himself he transforms the electricity back to nen or?



Oh, I thought he needed electricity *in addition to* nen to use his hatsu. What you're describing would definitely be cooler (and more useful).


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 12, 2009)

yeah they said five days at first but then changed they their minds

indecisive like WOMEN

ha ha ha


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 12, 2009)

what           .


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 12, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Someone has seen the light
> 
> Nice ava btw


Said the blind one!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2009)

You guys were posting so much weird stuff on there, when I saw the Pokkoru=Meruem thread I knew NF had invaded Nexgear.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 12, 2009)

all I know is they were jealous of my talent to create intricate nen abilities in the create your own nen ability thread

flash run
nen type all 100%
weaknesses none
it makes me run fast faster than the ant that runs fast

superman punch
100% all nen type
weakness none
i break planet in 2 punches

batman gun
all 100%
weakness n/a
makes a gun that shoots at FTL speed and 1 hit ko opponent


----------



## RivFader (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow, genius of literacy at work


----------



## The Imp (Nov 12, 2009)

Nexgear has some really bad activity.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2009)

Those are awesome abilities


----------



## The Imp (Nov 12, 2009)

That thread about HxH related dreams was pretty funny to read.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2009)

> That thread about HxH related dreams was pretty funny to read.



Don't tell most of them involved Kurapica and a cucumber.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 12, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> all I know is they were jealous of my talent to create intricate nen abilities in the create your own nen ability thread
> 
> flash run
> nen type all 100%
> ...




and even more awesome some of them took you seriously


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2009)

How the hell can someone take those seriously



> batman gun
> all 100%
> weakness n/a
> makes a gun that shoots at FTL speed and 1 hit ko opponent


Like wtf.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 12, 2009)

Gall replies were hilarious too


----------



## Rice Queen (Nov 12, 2009)

So its finally back, Togashi must have got bored jacking off to hatemail.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 12, 2009)

re-reading the ant arc over. lulz palm is so funny.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2009)

Can't wait till January 4th 2010!


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 13, 2009)

it's like 2 months??!!! i was hoping for december at least.


----------



## masterriku (Nov 13, 2009)

January 4th let me see that 3 weeks after that 17th of December which is just enough time to perfect...........I see so that's how he is ending his RPG rage SON OF A BITCH.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 13, 2009)

I just want to see how strong Gon is, I see the stomp that is awaiting Pitou.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 13, 2009)

Gon shouldn't even be in Pitou's league yet but we'll see.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 13, 2009)

pitou defeat kito,took both netero and the King's attack like nothing
he is one of the RGs,whose aura is even greater than the top tiers Hunters

no comparison between both


----------



## NeBy (Nov 13, 2009)

!!!!


People could have freakin said they were all here again! The last thing on FC was that several people were going to ask to open our usual thread, but none said it actually succeeded and y'all were chatting here again!

All my latest GWoT were wasted in that FC forum, thus! 

Anyway... anyone wanting to go for a prediction of how the next chapters will turn out? you think Togashi will continue the fight with the king right away, or will his first page(s) deal with some other issue/character?


As I see it, there are only 3 subplots left in the ant-arc.

*1)* Finding that woman...what's her name again? (freakin hiatus lasted too long!)...the clairvoyant weirdo-girl with shotacon tendencies that dated Gon. This will be a small subplot, with octosquid (hopefully not too many emo-scenes with that guy again  ) finding her, and possibly intertwined with Werewolf and Bizef (and possibly knuckles, who, I believe, was going to remain to fight other guards).

*2) *Gon and Pitou. Now, I don't see much happening between those two  before an hour has passed. However, (the remaining shell of) buttergay is still there, and I think that shizofrenic caterpillar will try something. I also think that the battle there will be mainly between Killua and the remaining (and thus weakened) part left. Killua, with his electricity, is a good match for Poofu, and if he gets a bit of help from Gon and possibly Knuckles too, they might just be able to beat the strength-reduced Poofu.

*3)* The king and Netero. Obviously, this is the main (sub)plot left. It will be an interesting fight, especially since the king accepted the conditions of Netero for having his true name told. That said... in all honesty, it's difficult to see how Netero, strong as he is, can beat/kill that creature. Unless he has some amazing hatsu left, I don't see how Togashi can reasonably let Netero be victorious, unless the old geezer uses some trick.

As is already been said, it is clear such a trap/trick IS being prepared, because it is hinted at that "it's too late anyhow" and "he's managed to get the king on the right spot". Such confidence that the king is doomed, and that, directly related to the place Netero has managed to bring the King, is clearly indicative that something is up, there.

Maybe Netero has just to stall time for some others to show up? Or to drop a nuke on the king (a bit lame, agreed, but still possible). But he can't waste much time neither, since the guards are coming, and novu said they won't reach him in time anyway, we can assume whatever they have as a nasty surprise for the king, will soon be set in motion.


----------



## Unknown (Nov 13, 2009)

Gon may not be as powerful as Pito, but he may have a new ability, Kanmaru like, that gives him the advantage even with the power difference..

Killua was doing well aganist the royal guard while his kanmaru was on (I know that he wasn't hurting him)...

And It seems as Gon's Nen has changed..., I hope that Gon has passed from Reforcement to Special type..., that would be too typical...., I hope his nen to be simple more pure in his hatsu, something like before he had x amount of nen but transformed in hatsu just X-Y, and now all his nen It's transformed into reforcement or something like that....


----------



## NeBy (Nov 13, 2009)

Unknown said:


> Gon may not be as powerful as Pito, but he may have a new ability, Kanmaru like, that gives him the advantage even with the power difference..



I don't think so; that would come out of the blue.

With Killu's new ability, it had been hinted at since a long time (the first indications already when he was fighting the dart-throwing fish-ants, even). HxH is not typical shounen where the main protagonist constantly gets new powers and abilities one after the other. In all likelihood, Gons' major attack currently, is jajanken. Of course, he might develop something new in the future.[/QUOTE]



> Killua was doing well aganist the royal guard while his kanmaru was on (I know that he wasn't hurting him)...



True; kanmaru gives lightning speed (good against any adversaries), and serious voltage which will stun strong oponents, and probably kill weaker ones (good against fighters who can't deal with electricity. Ofcourse, against someone who is used to it (like Killua himself), or against a transformation user, this might be of less use).




> And It seems as Gon's Nen has changed..., I hope that Gon has passed from Reforcement to Special type..., that would be too typical...., I hope his nen to be simple more pure in his hatsu, something like before he had x amount of nen but transformed in hatsu just X-Y, and now all his nen It's transformed into reforcement or something like that....



Yes, well, I wouldn't get my hopes up. And frankly, I'd rather Gon NOT have any new major abilities, than that he suddenly, out of the blue gets haxor abilities. But...that's extremely unlikely to happen. Toagshi always made a point of remaining consistent in his story, and it's simply not his way in HxH to come up with DBZ-power-ups.

I understand the hope that Gon will get something else too, and maybe he will, but if so, Togashi is going to 'prepare' for it, just as with jajjanken and kamaru.

What he alluded at in the scene with Gon and Pitou, was merely that Gon, due to his anger, managed to have a much fiercer aura than usual (it has already been said that the emotional state of a person, influences his aura). And besides, they've been training with mangirl there too, since then. But it wasn't indicating that Gon suddenly had another 'great technique'.



Edit: btw, does anyone know WHERE exactly this new 'revival' of our thread starts? I remember the last post used to be of a moderator saying he'd close the thing down, but I can't find it back. I want to read everything (new) since then. 

Anyone?


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 13, 2009)

aw shit

go away I don't want to scroll so much when I browse this goddam thread

also get rid of that gay youtube vid in your sig it's too large and makes the thread longer to load for people with slower computers

the size limits are 500 x 550 and even less for non senior members can you read


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 13, 2009)

NeBy said:


> !!!!
> 
> 
> People could have freakin said they were all here again! The last thing on FC was that several people were going to ask to open our usual thread, but none said it actually succeeded and y'all were chatting here again!
> ...





chikkychappy said:


> no one should tell neby that this thread is back
> 
> one of the cloaked people from the Gateport
> still posting in the FC




 **





> Edit: btw, does anyone know WHERE exactly this new 'revival' of our thread starts? I remember the last post used to be of a moderator saying he'd close the thing down, but I can't find it back. I want to read everything (new) since then.



1207 or 1211


----------



## NeBy (Nov 13, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> aw shit
> 
> go away I don't want to scroll so much when I browse this goddam thread



In life, not everything can be as you want! 



> also get rid of that gay youtube vid in your sig



Your goldfish! 



> it's too large and makes the thread longer to load for people with slower computers
> 
> the size limits are 500 x 550 and even less for non senior members can you read



What are you complaining about to me? In this single thread alone, there are already two other people with way bigger sigpics, and I don't see any fuzz made about those.

Besides, limitations here, limitations there...my rebellious, non-conformist nature isn't suited to accommodate such trivialities!

And come to think about it...weren't you the one that has spammed threads now and then in the past? That's "not allowed" either.  But did you care or did that stop you? No! So why should I?

It's very simple: OR we all abide by the rules, OR no-one should.


----------



## Unknown (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't mind if Gon hasn't a new technique but I'd like him to evolve some way, and not just emotionally.

Maybe as you said the emotion changes the aura in more ways than what you think, maybe I makes his Nen totally different than before, maybe.....

Well, I prefer to wait rather than speculating....


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 13, 2009)

no you idiot

their images are within the size limit. The limit refers to the sig as a whole. The text/spoiler tags combined with your youtube vid is nearly 1000 px, that takes up the whole fucking screen. Also the fact that you have even more youtube videos in your spoilers makes it larger than 1 MB the file size limit, making it laggy as shit


also spamming is not a violation in the FAN CLUBS. If that's a violation of the rules I would have been banned for it ages ago


----------



## NeBy (Nov 13, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Oh Great should be hired to the art for HxH and Kubo can be the author, problem solved. And we'll get to see more panties too, unfortunately they might be Gon's.



Well... Hisoka wouldn't mind seeing Gons' panties. 



kurono76767 said:


> i want gon to kick pitou's ass soon



Kick, you say?



kurono76767 said:


> Abigail had like 60 posts in a row... simply breathtaking.
> 
> It is guaranteed that Neby will fap to those gon/pitou doujins




pff! Such pervy thoughts wouldn't even come up in my mind!      ... I mean,  




RivFader said:


> Wow, genius of literacy at work



Hehe.



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Gon shouldn't even be in Pitou's league yet but we'll see.



I doubt he will be shown to be. It wouldn't be very Togashi, anyway.



chikkychappy said:


> 1207 or 1211








Unknown said:


> I don't mind if Gon hasn't a new technique but I'd like him to evolve some way, and not just emotionally.
> 
> Maybe as you said the emotion changes the aura in more ways than what you think, maybe I makes his Nen totally different than before, maybe.....
> 
> Well, I prefer to wait rather than speculating....



No, but seen Togashi is pretty consistent in HxH, that's as good as impossible. Gon simply CAN NOT go from reinforcement to, say, manipulation or something. That would undermine everything that was said about the nen-system. Only Kurapica was an exception, but that was well explained as part of his genetics, with his scarlet eyes.



Eldritch Gall said:


> no you idiot



Your goldfish!! 



> their images are within the size limit. The limit refers to the sig as a whole. The text/spoiler tags combined with your youtube vid is nearly 1000 px, that takes up the whole fucking screen. Also the fact that you have even more youtube videos in your spoilers makes it larger than 1 MB the file size limit, making it laggy as shit



Nitpicker.



> also spamming is not a violation in the FAN CLUBS. If that's a violation of the rules *I* would have been *banned* for it *ages* ago



That's rather a general truth. 

But anyway, the vid is getting a bit old, so maybe it is, indeed, time to change it. I'll give it some thoughts as what the replacement should be...


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 13, 2009)

kwl this threads back, hopefully for longer this time.

Whats the chances of some plot twist with Jin or someone really powerful commin back and helping netero fight the king? 

Highly unlikely, but I don't see Netero beating him by himself, seems too strong.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 13, 2009)

So its coming back.

About damn time


----------



## spirishman (Nov 13, 2009)

time to reread the series, because its been so fucking long I don't even remember whats going on


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm going to wait until the ant arc is finished... Yes believe it or not, I think it's boring... I miss my Genei Ryodan..


----------



## Jugger (Nov 13, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I'm going to wait until the ant arc is finished... Yes believe it or not, I think it's boring... I miss my Genei Ryodan..



Yeah i want see them too and also i want to see Hisoka


----------



## Blade (Nov 13, 2009)

who is ur fav Genei ryodan member?


----------



## Fran (Nov 13, 2009)

At least the GR made an appearance this arc.
And the last arc.

Where's Kurapika and Leorio 

Oh wait, they were anime filler only.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 13, 2009)

i still remember that 1 page where both kurapika and leorio was sayin when would it be ther turn at gettin some panels on screen


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 13, 2009)

FireKain said:


> who is ur fav Genei ryodan member?


Kurapika.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 13, 2009)

Its bloody BACKKKKKKKKKKK I just found out =DDDDDDDDD


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2009)

Ooooo looky here, look who just turned up

Welcome back Robin

Yeah its back for now, lets hope for a long time.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 13, 2009)

Hisoka  tards are the best NF members!


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 13, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Ooooo looky here, look who just turned up
> 
> Welcome back Robin
> 
> Yeah its back for now, lets hope for a long time.


Thaaaaaaanks ^^ I know it has been way long and I am sorry but I am back 

How you've been?



LivingHitokiri said:


> Hisoka  tards are the best NF members!



Thaaaanks =D

good to see you too =D


----------



## The Imp (Nov 13, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> also spamming is not a violation in the FAN CLUBS. If that's a violation of the rules I would have been banned for it ages ago



Actually it is. It was one of the reasons I was permed there.

Also just adblock his videos if they make your computer lag.

@Neby: Pitou is a guy. You're gay.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 13, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Actually it is. It was one of the reasons I was permed there.



Right!



> Also just adblock his videos if they make your computer lag.



Right!!



> @Neby: Pitou is a guy.



  Noooooeeees!! 

And you were *so* close to being right three times in a row, but you blow it in the last minute!

Well, I guess that proves people can't be always right, like I am. 




> You're gay.



Your mother!

No.. wait... that's Galls thingy...

Your goldfish!!


----------



## Fran (Nov 13, 2009)

So I herd krapika was a boy.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 13, 2009)

kuroro is a girl.........



Hisoka said:


> Its bloody BACKKKKKKKKKKK I just found out =DDDDDDDDD



Welcome back 
but you have no excuses 

make up for it and give me your name


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 13, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> So I herd krapika was a boy.


 we all know he is a girl he is just in the closet 


hgfdsahjkl said:


> kuroro is a girl.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha you will never have that name 

Good to see you ^^


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 13, 2009)

is it possible to change my name to something like
Hisoka+ or something


----------



## NeBy (Nov 13, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> So I herd krapika was a boy.



Lol!  It's pretty funny that the first thing appearing with 'Kurapica" is "boy or girl". 

Well, it's the eternal doubt/question of every HxH noob, I guess. 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> is it possible to change my name to something like
> Hisoka+ or something



No. 


But Pokkuru+ is still free!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2009)

Tbh I wonder why Togashi hasn't introduced Kurapica or Leorio in this arc. Gon and Killua needed help, they've been absent forever and a comeback panel would cause serious amounts of ejaculations so Togashi get to it, it could nicely lead us to the next GR arc aswell.

Can you imagine if the Association hired GR to take out the guards?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 13, 2009)

so
is Gon (the main character) going to have the chance to meet the king and talk?

or is the villian going to die without meeting the main character?

may be the king will be the winner and then he'll go back to the girl to have a talk with gon ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 13, 2009)

King is gonna get killed by Hisoka, then Gon finds that out and starts hunting Hisoka.... in the end gon dies by Hisoka and the manga ends with Hisoka laughing


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 13, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Tbh I wonder why Togashi hasn't introduced Kurapica or Leorio in this arc. Gon and Killua needed help, they've been absent forever and a comeback panel would cause serious amounts of ejaculations so Togashi get to it, it could nicely lead us to the next GR arc aswell.
> 
> Can you imagine if the Association hired GR to take out the guards?



no,I don't think that is possible
the Hunter organization (an official organization that everyone looks up to it) and is supposed to have the top tiers hunters so I don't think it's acceptable to hire a group of killers

if something the hunter organization is supposed to eliminate GR not to co-operate with them

Zeno was an exception because netero is an old friend of their family



> LivingHitokiri said:
> 
> 
> > King is gonna get killed by Hisoka, then Gon finds that out and starts hunting Hisoka.... in the end gon dies by Hisoka and the manga ends with Hisoka laughing



you forget that he'll do machi then he'll kill kuroro and ging


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2009)

I know its not possible, mostly because GR would not be interested in it. 



> is Gon (the main character) going to have the chance to meet the king and talk?



This arc is too hard to predict, it could go a million ways. We still need some sort of conclusion to the whole Kaito saga first.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 13, 2009)

but still,they could hire Hisoka 

Hisoka vs pufu will be awesome


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 13, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you forget that he'll do machi then he'll kill kuroro and ging


Simple... Kuroro will realize how strong Hisoka is and that he stands no chance against him, so he suicides


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2009)

Well Hisoka likes to fight strong opponents so its strange he hasn't been killing off ants here and there since they are new and challenging prey. But its too late to add Hisoka now, we'll see him next arc.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 13, 2009)

in b4 Hisoka cooks and eats fried octopus


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2009)

> in b4 Hisoka cooks and eats fried octopus



Cut his tenticles and then fry them and eat while the head watches, ultimate fanserivce.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 13, 2009)

I thinks there a very good possibility that the king meets Gon. I wouldn't be surprised to see the King beat Netero then he goes back to the palace to see snot girl and watches Pitou vs Gon.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 13, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Well Hisoka likes to fight strong opponents so its strange he hasn't been killing off ants here and there since they are new and challenging prey. But its too late to add Hisoka now, we'll see him next arc.



well,Hisoka is busy with kuroro ,right now


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 13, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Actually it is. It was one of the reasons I was permed there.
> 
> Also just adblock his videos if they make your computer lag.
> 
> @Neby: Pitou is a guy. You're gay.



I thought it was cause you were constantly talking shit about kira and calling him a dirty p*d*p**** who'd rape 4 year old girls, etc. 
Otherwise it's retarded cause I'm the bigger and better spammer, lick my boots scrub

I don't like adblock

neby likes cock

oh that rhymed nice


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 13, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Well Hisoka likes to fight strong opponents so its strange he hasn't been killing off ants here and there since they are new and challenging prey. But its too late to add Hisoka now, we'll see him next arc.



Not worthy of Hisoka's time! lol apart from the king that is ^^


----------



## The Imp (Nov 13, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> I thought it was cause you were constantly talking shit about kira and calling him a dirty p*d*p**** who'd rape 4 year old girls, etc.
> Otherwise it's retarded cause I'm the bigger and better spammer, lick my boots scrub
> 
> I don't like adblock
> ...



It was for both.

Adblock is very useful.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm Gonna read this when I'm done Battle Angel Alita: Last Order
I wanna be done by the time he comes back


----------



## valerian (Nov 13, 2009)

When was the last time Gon and Killua were with Leorio and Kurapika?


----------



## The Imp (Nov 14, 2009)

I think right at the end of york shin when they found a way to get a copy of Greed island. Damn it has been a long time.


----------



## valerian (Nov 14, 2009)

Holy shit, I don't feel like it reading anymore.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 14, 2009)

Killua talked to Kurapika at the middle of the GI Arc too. Well, by phone.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 14, 2009)

Kurapica....

Togashi, finish this arc


----------



## Proxy (Nov 14, 2009)

Togashi, make more than 10 chapters


----------



## abcd (Nov 14, 2009)

I am scared of reading it cos he may go on hiatus again .


----------



## NeBy (Nov 14, 2009)

kirthiabcd said:


> I am scared of reading it cos he may go on hiatus again .



Well, if that was the true reason, I would implore you never to read it again! 

That said, I think FF, WOW, etc. have a weeeeeee bit more impact on the already natural tendency of Togahsi to be ultra-lazy.


I've seen posts that predict Togashi has been _working_ this last year behind the spotlights, and now has finished another arc, and we're gonna get blasted away by continous weekly updates from now on.

Right.

They shouldn't smoke pot like that.

The only reason he was on hiatus was because he didn't do shit, NOT because he was diligently working to get it all finished. We'll be lucky if he has the next 10 chapters completely done, and another ten half-done. After that, it will be on hiatus again, no doubt.

I just hope he finishes the ant arc this year. 

He can take his next huge hiatus while they make an anime of it, then.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 14, 2009)

it's pretty depressing that reborn, which began in 2004, will already be releasing its 27th volume along with hxh on december.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 14, 2009)

I personally think that the ant arc is the best hxh arc


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 14, 2009)

who cares reborn is shit


----------



## Danchou (Nov 14, 2009)

That is exactly why it's pathetic that it has the same amount of chapters as HxH. I can remember the moments when Naruto and Bleach surpassed HxH in chapters.


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 14, 2009)

How do you know there will be only 10 chapters released now?


----------



## RivFader (Nov 14, 2009)

Pessimism


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh, I thought that if you're talking about that exact number then there's some info. 

Don't be pessimistic, maybe Togashi wants to surprise his readers in a good way!


----------



## RivFader (Nov 14, 2009)

lol


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 14, 2009)

Ivyn said:


> Don't be pessimistic, maybe Togashi wants to surprise his readers in a good way!


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Nah, don't give me the feeling that I'm the only person who's happy about the comeback of HxH. Even 10 chapters comeback.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 14, 2009)

thats awesome


----------



## Jugger (Nov 14, 2009)

There will be ten chapter because last time hunter x hunter had 10 chapter and it will reach 300 chapter jump will force togashi to do that


----------



## valerian (Nov 14, 2009)

I haven't even read the ant arc and I want it to end, bring the Genei Ryodan, Leorio and Kurapika back Togashi. 


I wouldn't be suprised if Leorio's a doctor now when Gon and Killua meet him again.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 14, 2009)

The ant arc can't end. The king cannot be beat. At best Gon's father will come in and give a speech inspiring the king to take to space and conqueor the universe.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2009)

Ging won't come


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 14, 2009)

the hxh-verse would need to prepare itself for the epic that ging would bring before he cud just randomly appear


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2009)

Hisoka>>>>>>>>>>>>Ging


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 14, 2009)

People need to realize the king is not that strong..its just that netero(hes not that strong anymore) and the gang are not that strong.


The stronger hunters would crush the king.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't think so
the King is that strong
come on,one of the RGs crushed a top hunter mentally by just feeling his aura

I think netero is among the top 10

However,it's possible to beat the king by a non-physical attack
as those that kuroro owns

fun fun clothes,teleportatin

you can't counter those physically

-however uptill now,we didnt see the king fighting for real


----------



## Pitou (Nov 14, 2009)

I hope we will see meruems hatsu soon
he just used his tail to fight


----------



## Jugger (Nov 14, 2009)

Is ging gon dad name? Well i want see gon dad come back and rapes ants and runs away


----------



## Pitou (Nov 14, 2009)

then they could use nukes too


----------



## Neelon (Nov 14, 2009)

Meruem will be the new chairman of the hunter association. After curbstomping badly Netero of course.
MARK MY WORDS.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 14, 2009)

and octosquid will rule the world


----------



## Wade (Nov 14, 2009)

Best manga of all time.


----------



## Wade (Nov 14, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Hisoka>>>>>>>>>>>>Ging



Wait what ?


----------



## Toreador (Nov 14, 2009)

You think Meruem will have a hatsu or be like Yupi? I personally hope that he dont, think it would make more sense that way.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 14, 2009)

when could meruem have trained his nen abilities? 
pouf teached the ant soldiers. Maybe meruem creates an ability during his fight with netero.


----------



## Toreador (Nov 14, 2009)

Btw isnt his hatsu that he makes the aura he eats his own? Do you think he steales the ability of those he eats aswell? Probably not.

Anyway cant see Netero lose, he might die but he will take the king with him couse if he gets eaten the King will be unstoppable.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 14, 2009)

"the more he eats, the stronger he gets"
the amount of aura increases but he doesn`t get the ability 

I tihnk netero has a special trick or two but there will be no new characters during the next chapter


----------



## Toreador (Nov 14, 2009)

Ye dont think anyone else will appear either.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 14, 2009)

but what will happen with gon vs pitou. pouf an yupi left for the king.
nya palm will appear. maybe palm vs killua and knuckle


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 14, 2009)

Indignant Guile said:


> People need to realize the king is not that strong..its just that netero(hes not that strong anymore) and the gang are not that strong.
> The stronger hunters would crush the king.



You're nuts. Morau is a very strong, very skilled nen user. Guys like Zeno and Kuroro are considerably stronger. Netero is even stronger than those two. He's definitely one of the top 5 strongest fighters in the world.




hgfdsahjkl said:


> However,it's possible to beat the king by a non-physical attack
> as those that kuroro owns
> 
> fun fun clothes,teleportation
> ...



Good point.




Pitou said:


> when could meruem have trained his nen abilities?
> pouf teached the ant soldiers. Maybe meruem creates an ability during his fight with netero.




My impression is that nen abilities come naturally/instinctively to Royal Guards, and therefore to the King as well. No (or very little) need for training.


----------



## Toreador (Nov 14, 2009)

Why would Palm fight Knuckle and Killua? I think Killua will engage pouf, dont know what kind of fight it will be tho


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2009)

> The only reason he was on hiatus was because he didn't do shit, NOT because he was diligently working to get it all finished.



We don't know that Neby. The last long hiatus took place and in that time Togashi redrew practically the whole Ant arc. I know he's a lazy bastard but one year break must amount to something, I mean he is a mangaka and the fact that he continue on must mean he does love drawing even if he likes DQ more.

I hope that its more than 10 chapters, if it is just 10 chapters then what the fuck has he been doing for a year? I want a Togashi documentary and see what he does.



> People need to realize the king is not that strong..its just that netero(hes not that strong anymore) and the gang are not that strong.
> The stronger hunters would crush the king.



What? What manga have you been reading? Kings aura it self makes these "strong" hunters piss their pants. And Netero might not be prime but he was able to fuck Pitou over while barely scratch Meruem.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 14, 2009)

but pouf isn`t a strong opponent
palm could be an ant soldier now


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2009)

> but pouf isn`t a strong opponent
> palm could be an ant soldier now



Where are you getting this from? Palm is not an ant soldier......

And Pufu is a royal guard so he's fucking strong.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 14, 2009)

> Where are you getting this from? Palm is not an ant soldier......
> 
> And Pufu is a royal guard so he's fucking strong.



pouf divided his power and he only wants to find the king
palm was captured by the ants and made into one of those concons.



> What? What manga have you been reading? Kings aura it self makes these "strong" hunters piss their pants. And Netero might not be prime but he was able to fuck Pitou over while barely scratch Meruem.



pitous aura killed novu`s mind
and netero couldn`t hurt pitou


----------



## Toreador (Nov 14, 2009)

no it was pufus aura that killed novu`s mind. And dont think palm was made an ant couse the queen is dead and the king doesnt seem intrested to reproduce ants


----------



## Pitou (Nov 14, 2009)

no it was pitous aura
Link removed


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2009)

> pitous aura killed novu`s mind
> and netero couldn`t hurt pitou



It was the combined aura. Pitou was only shown because novu only had info on her.

Link removed
Link removed
Yeah sure Kings got nothing


----------



## Toreador (Nov 14, 2009)

well it was pufu that had en up so it should have been her aura


----------



## Pitou (Nov 14, 2009)

but there is a difference between pitous uber aura and the aura of the other royal guards and the kings, espescially the en

pitou is a he
pouf is a he too


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2009)

> palm was captured by the ants and made into one of those concons.



Heh? I must have missed this part? Last I know she had written a message and thats all.

Stop making things up.



> pitou is a he



Blasphemy.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 14, 2009)

I hope that killua will kill that butterfly ant now that he is going back to gon. Goddammit i remember still what happened in latest Hunter x Hunter


----------



## krizma (Nov 14, 2009)

It was Pufu's aura, because Pufu was using En at that time, not Pitou.I think they also said that somewhere in a summary of one of the VIZ versions.

We have to assume that of all characters we've seen so far the King is the strongest. Because Netero is most likely weaker than him, and there was no character that was shown to be stronger than Netero so far.

Consistently, that means the King is most likely the strongest being in the whole hunter world, because if the Chairman of the Hunter Association would know of any stronger fighter, he would obviously summon that person to fight the king. The only person that could possibly be as strong or stronger is Ging. But we haven't seen anything of him yet.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 14, 2009)

you`re right it was poufs aura
but what`s with palm now?


----------



## Toreador (Nov 14, 2009)

Pitou said:


> pitou is a he
> pouf is a he too


yeye i know it wasnt intentionally, but i still see pitou as a she tho..


----------



## Toreador (Nov 14, 2009)

Palm is probably dead, and the cocons isnt ants its food for the king i think.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 14, 2009)

How much better looking are vols compared to scan in net? Sometimes they look so shit that i could draw it


----------



## Pitou (Nov 14, 2009)

I own all of viz volumes and they`re really great
I will buy volume 26 too


----------



## The Imp (Nov 14, 2009)

Jugger said:


> How much better looking are vols compared to scan in net? Sometimes they look so shit that i could draw it



A lot better. It's not as sketchy and there is some more detail from the scans i've seen.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 14, 2009)

> Palm is probably dead, and the cocons isnt ants its food for the king i think.


no there are ant soldiers too
Link removed

they say 3 people were captured 
maybe some temp hunters


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2009)

So it is Palm. At this point theres enough shit to be sorted without more being added.



> How much better looking are vols compared to scan in net? Sometimes they look so shit that i could draw it



Some of the volumes I've seen are pretty damn good, especially the Ant arc. I saw recent Naruto volumes (Sasuke v Itachi/Naruto training) and the art was really good too. Bleach is the same.


----------



## Toreador (Nov 14, 2009)

Hmm most have missed that :/


----------



## Pitou (Nov 14, 2009)

the naruto covers look like an anime

I buy the german volumes of hxh but I bought the ant arc from viz
nya maybe I buy these volumes in german too^^ just for fun


----------



## Danchou (Nov 14, 2009)

Pitou said:


> no there are ant soldiers too
> Link removed
> 
> they say 3 people were captured
> maybe some temp hunters


That was a mistranslation. Only one person was captured and that is Palm.



I don't think current Netero qualifies as absolute toptier tbh. He is only half as powerful as he was in his prime which is the time when he was considered the strongest. That was over 50 years ago. He is currently supposedly 120+ years old.

Newer generations of toptier nenusers are bound to arise and claim their spot amongst the most powerful in a similar way to how Netero rose to the top. Even Ging is merely considered one of the top five most powerful and we know he's the endgame.


----------



## Teach (Nov 14, 2009)

Did Kishi color that?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2009)

> the naruto covers look like an anime



All the volume covers are good, except Bleach ones.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 14, 2009)

I wonder how things would be if Kuroro managed to steal Merueum's ability. Cannibal turning him?


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 14, 2009)

What faggotry are you guys talking about?


----------



## Pitou (Nov 14, 2009)

the hxh covers are better


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 14, 2009)

Sad thing is kishi could do something like this 10 years ago



I mean I even liked his style for the first 100 chapters-now it makes me want to pop my eyes out


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2009)

Danchou said:


> That was a mistranslation. Only one person was captured and that is Palm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Netero was exaggerating,he even said he is weaker than moru and novu

imo

atleast,he is one of the top ten


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 14, 2009)

i'd say he still holds some lead above morau and novu, hes too modest for his own gd... obviously his plan to take out the king has to be ridiculously insane to be able to prevail, knowing togashi, we'll either be  or left to wonder wtf it is due to the 10 chap limit not going through enough


----------



## Jugger (Nov 15, 2009)

Has there been any character that in hunter x hunter was considered even close to ging? Fans can say what they want but has togashi showed anyone that comes to close him?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2009)

not sure if its been mentioned. So far Gings been treated as the most mysterious character in the series thus far since being mentioned.


----------



## Teach (Nov 15, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> Not worthy of Hisoka's time! lol apart from the king that is ^^



Bitch, where have you been?


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 15, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Has there been any character that in hunter x hunter was considered even close to ging? Fans can say what they want but has togashi showed anyone that comes to close him?


As far as we know, Togashi has only mentioned through Bisket that he is in top 5 but then again how right Bisket is about that is another thing. Ging could have easily kept his true power in disguise and at the same time new powerful characters do come to surface as time goes by. So cant really say much



Teach said:


> Bitch, where have you been?



 Here and there but mostly there! I know it has been almost a year now lol


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 15, 2009)

If it isn't Hoda

Have you forgotten our God?


----------



## Fran (Nov 15, 2009)

The Ants > Ging
I doubt we're going to get any new characters that are anywhere near as powerful as the ants were. i.e. grossly overpowered

The next (and final) arc will probably focus on Genei Ryodan.
Although, another arc to do with hunters and the hunter association would be nice.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

^^what about jairo ,killua leaving gon and gon finding his dad ?

also I don't think gon will just find him like that

actually,does gon have any new clues about his father?


----------



## Pitou (Nov 15, 2009)

I just can`t understand how kaito found ging
kaito got killed easily by pitou
I can`t believe ging is that uber


----------



## Orion (Nov 15, 2009)

Pitou said:


> I just can`t understand how kaito found ging
> kaito got killed easily by pitou
> I can`t believe ging is that uber



Him being found has nothing to do with strength its not like kaito beat ging up or something.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 15, 2009)

but it must be REALLY difficult to find ging
and he said he could tell gon the place where ging is(this scene reminds me of one piece)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

when you mention it,it's similar

I think HxH one came first


----------



## Pitou (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah hxh is epic
but I like one piece too( the new arc is a little bit disappointing)


----------



## Jugger (Nov 15, 2009)

Pitou said:


> yeah hxh is epic
> but I like one piece too( the new arc is a little bit disappointing)



One piece got nothing compared to Hunter x Hunter worst Hunter x Hunter is better than best of one piece


----------



## Pitou (Nov 15, 2009)

> One piece got nothing compared to Hunter x Hunter worst Hunter x Hunter is better than best of one piece


worst hxh>one piece> bleach+naruto+reborn


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

inb4 War............


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> inb4 War............


Op tards gonna loose if they provoke us


----------



## Pitou (Nov 15, 2009)

I love one piece 
lets say
best hxh>one piece> other shit


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)

> Op tards gonna loose if they provoke us



I'd lol if we did start a flame war between the two, even though hxH would bitch slap OP.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 15, 2009)

Kaito was pretty strong. With his hatsu he had 9 different weapons at his disposal and from what we have seen of them so far, they were very deadly. His rifle oneshot a Division Commander and his scythe also oneshot a Divison Commander and many troups along with him. While Nef did own him, I think that only goes to show how strong Nef is.

And like people said, just finding Ging does not mean he is anywhere close to his level.

Btw, let's not start nonsensical flamewars. This thread doesn't need it.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)

Kaito was fantastic but Ging will be on another level. I think we underestimate the Royal guards.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 15, 2009)

I don`t underestimate the royal guards
I think pitous stronger than netero

but finding ging seems not to be the most difficult thing


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)

But Ging doesn't want to be found for some odd reason, I don't understand him. He's a real asshole of a father.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 15, 2009)

ging is always or a longer period of time at the same spot if kaito tells the truth


----------



## Jugger (Nov 15, 2009)

Kaito was owned because he was protecting gon and killua right? Well yeah he is awsome but Ging is in totally different lvl i think he is Higher than king all the stronges guys show up last.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol One Piece, liek lol.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 15, 2009)

Kaito isn't weak because he lost to a RG. Anyone else, save top tiers would have suffered the same fate not to mention him having a cool ability.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 15, 2009)

What was the name of the RG that killed off Kaito again? Mer-something?


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 15, 2009)

Pitou said:


> I don`t underestimate the royal guards
> I think pitous stronger than netero



I dont think pitou is stronger than netero at all, he bitch slapped him within seconds well I ment zapped him away when he was in his way lol


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)

ooh ee ohh ah ah 
ting tang 
watta watta bing bang


----------



## The Imp (Nov 15, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> What was the name of the RG that killed off Kaito again? Mer-something?



It was Pitou, wasn't it?


----------



## lunchb0x (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah Nefelpitou, shortened to Pitou, not sure if there is a second but i don't think so.

Kaito is certainly weaker in terms of raw nen than Pitou but had he not been trying to warn Gon and Killua he wouldn't have been dealt such a large blow at the start of the fight. Given Kaito's experience and Hatsu he probably could've fought evenly with Pitou at the time. This is really speculative though since all we know is that Pitou got a little scratched up by a one armed Kaito and how strong Kaito seemed compared to Gon and Killua and the other ants. Gon will probably have all the tools he needs to find Ging after this arc but he probably still won't find him right away, maybe Ging won't let him find him until he travels alone...

Can't wait for HxH to come back, going to have to read through this arc again for sure


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2009)

Didn't Pitou kill that one hunter too who was in the early part of the series? That was fucked up. I really thought he'd be rescued or something. Togashi killed him off quick and in one of the most fucked up ways imaginable.


----------



## lunchb0x (Nov 15, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Didn't Pitou kill that one hunter too who was in the early part of the series? That was fucked up. I really thought he'd be rescued or something. Togashi killed him off quick and in one of the most fucked up ways imaginable.



I think his name was Pokkuro not 100% though, they were picking his brain to learn about nen. It's possible that he was left "alive" in a similar state to Kaito's and could make a return to the story but who knows with Togashi...


----------



## Proxy (Nov 15, 2009)

He became food the the Chimera Ant queen.


----------



## Wade (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Wade (Nov 15, 2009)

I love the song 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh3cj6qhlKk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krauser-tan (Nov 15, 2009)

speaking of hxh soundtracks.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3do4zr_Gto[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Danchou (Nov 15, 2009)

I freaking love that OP. The York Shin arc really was flawless.


----------



## lunchb0x (Nov 15, 2009)

Proxy said:


> He became food the the Chimera Ant queen.



yeah you are right I couldn't remember if they actually showed his final fate but he is clearly getting chopped up for the queen in 198


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Nov 15, 2009)

Why is everyone celebrating?we all know he is gonna come back,write 10 chapters then leave..again..


ps.yeah the yorkshin arc was really a work of genius.


----------



## Wade (Nov 15, 2009)

Kuroro > Hisoka.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

STFU

Hisoka>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Kuroro


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 15, 2009)

Nooo not fan boy wars 

but Yorkshin was sooooo epic  

one day I should rewatch this anime.


----------



## Wade (Nov 15, 2009)

No you STFU.

Kuroro > Hisoka .


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

never  
Hisoka>>>>>>>>>Kuroro

*I can do that all day*


----------



## The Imp (Nov 15, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Nooo not fan boy wars
> 
> but Yorkshin was sooooo epic
> 
> one day I should rewatch this anime.



one day i should watch the anime

once i finish HnI i think i will finally watch it.

also nice sakuragi ava... from the artbook right?

Edit: Hisoka is a way cooler character than Kuroro.

As for who is stronger, I really don't care.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 15, 2009)

Wade said:


> Kuroro > Hisoka.


Excellent.

Kuroro's superiority over Hisoka is yet again confirmed.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

in your dreams

Hisoka shits on kuroro


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2009)

Psh, we all know FEITAN is the best.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

you too on my list


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 15, 2009)

Netero would fart on all of them.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2009)

It's been so long I forgot Uvo/Ubo's full name and the sniper spider's name.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 15, 2009)

Wade said:


> No you STFU.
> 
> Kuroro > Hisoka .



Lieeeees :yawns


----------



## Wade (Nov 15, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Netero would fart on all of them.



The king farts on Netero.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 15, 2009)

Wade said:


> The king farts on Netero.


We don't know that yet. :ho


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 15, 2009)

Wade said:


> Kuroro > Hisoka.



me likey 

also




Phinx>>>>>Feitan


----------



## Danchou (Nov 15, 2009)

Stroev said:


> It's been so long I forgot Uvo/Ubo's full name and the sniper spider's name.


I don't even think Ubo got a full name. In the Ryuuseigai where they came from they don't really keep track of silly things like that. 



Graham Aker said:


> Netero would fart on all of them.


Netero should retire already and let Kuroro take over.

The King is fodder to Kuroro.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

Hisoka>king>kuroro

the truth


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2009)

I remember slipping up when trying to say Nefelpitto's name, both mentally and physically.

And the gender, OH GOD THE GENDER ISSUES.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)

kuroro has going for him what sasuke has going for him

ooooo burned kuroro fans, burned

compared to fucking saws

just owned, owned. just owned.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Hisoka>king>kuroro
> 
> the truth


Let's just agree to disagree until we see Kuroro pwn Hisoka and the King. 

I just rewatched a bit of Gon vs Hisoka in the Celestial Towers and I have to say I forgot how cool a character Hisoka is there. The way he went ecstatic while Gon was beating him up really cracks me up. Seriously, wtf?!



Eldritch Gall said:


> kuroro has going for him what sasuke has going for him
> 
> ooooo burned kuroro fans, burned
> 
> ...


Kuroro fans > trolling.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)

kuroro fans:


----------



## Wade (Nov 15, 2009)

It was just Gon. Kuroro fought the two strongest Zoaldyeck and he survived.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 15, 2009)

Kuroro can't even do nen now. 

Therefore, the fodderest nen user ever created by Togashi... Pokkuro > Kuroro.


----------



## Wade (Nov 15, 2009)

Give me a break I don't care about Kuroro.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Hisoka (Nov 15, 2009)

Wade said:


> Give me a break I don't care about Kuroro.



I am sure you started the whole thing! =p


----------



## Rice Queen (Nov 15, 2009)

Kuroro is kind of too cautious, unlike Hisoka who's just a madman. But if I had to pick:

Kuroro>Feitan>Hisoka.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)

kuroro fans


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2009)

I think someone's asking for a neg. 

I am dissapointed with the result of Lupi's battle. Josuke Horohoro Knuckle pussying out. This gives me the feeling that all the guards will survive after this arc. /ugh


----------



## valerian (Nov 15, 2009)

Gon needs to get laid with Hisoka.

Ya dig?


----------



## Wade (Nov 15, 2009)

I didn't start anything.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 15, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> Kuroro is kind of too cautious, unlike Hisoka who's just a madman. But if I had to pick:
> 
> Kuroro>Feitan>Hisoka.


Sunmi Sunye Ye-Eun >>>>>>>>> Sohee. 



Stroev said:


> I think someone's asking for a neg.
> 
> I am dissapointed with the result of Lupi's battle. Josuke Horohoro Knuckle pussying out. This gives me the feeling that all the guards will survive after this arc. /ugh


If Knuckle didn't pussy out, he would have been pwnd hard.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> If Knuckle didn't pussy out, he would have been pwnd hard.


Hakoware, yo.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

yubi win
was one of the best things ever,I liked it



> [Hakoware, yo.



moru would have died


----------



## Danchou (Nov 15, 2009)

Shoot was pretty useless now that I think about it. Well I guess he did succeed in seperating Yupi from the King, but he only stole one of Yupi's eyes in their entire fight and got battered like a mutt in the process.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

he did his jop

better than a leader who can't use nen and needed to be saved like a bitch


----------



## Proxy (Nov 15, 2009)

King's aura makes them all crap their pants.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> better than a leader who can't use nen and needed to be saved like a bitch



lol

**


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 15, 2009)

Ging hype makes King crap. 



> better than a leader who can't use nen and needed to be saved like a bitch


----------



## Proxy (Nov 15, 2009)

Ging's gonna come and get himself raped


----------



## The Imp (Nov 15, 2009)

Wade said:


> Give me a break I don't care about Kuroro.



lol                                                  ok

Edit: Can someone show me the page where Ging was stated to be one of the top tier hunters?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

Wade said:


> Give me a break I don't care about Kuroro.



as expected from all the guys who say Kuroro>Hisoka

@Gall
lol at those pics


----------



## Wicked (Nov 15, 2009)

Wing, Chef Hunter and Ninja in the exams > Hisoka and Genei faildan

Better yet Buhara > All


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2009)

Proxy said:


> King's aura makes them all crap their pants.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)

I made an avatar just for you kuroro fans tell me what you think


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> I made an avatar just for you kuroro fans tell me what you think



bahahahahahahahahah


looooooooooooooooool



Hilarious


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2009)

Best avatar in the world.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 15, 2009)

Even Cell agrees


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

Kuroro fans owned

//


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)

it was supposed to be serious and full of depth, just like his character

how is that hilarious


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> it was supposed to be serious and full of depth, just like his character
> 
> how is that hilarious






Proxy said:


> Even Cell agrees


I mean how Cell was an ispiration for King's character design.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> it was supposed to be serious and full of depth, just like his character
> 
> how is that hilarious



...............

all of kuruotards are gone

win


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)

Hah you think some low grade panel edit will scare us? No sir it wont


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 15, 2009)

Wade said:


> Kuroro > Hisoka.





Wade said:


> No you STFU.
> 
> Kuroro > Hisoka .





Wade said:


> I didn't start anything.



I watch closely =p

Nobody was even talking about Hisoka vs Kuroro till your comment came in and this thread has had its share of stupid fights over the two, I doubt its any use to be rediscussed


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh and by the way, I just started and caught up to HxH this summer. Hello.

/introduction


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Hah you think some low grade panel edit will scare us? No sir it wont





I don't know but you feel more like a Hisokatard for some reason



> Oh and by the way, I just started and caught up to HxH this summer. Hello.
> 
> /introduction



hopefully,I'll do the same with JJBA


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)

Im neither, I think Feitan is the best


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)

> Oh and by the way, I just started and caught up to HxH this summer. Hello.



Favourite arc?
Favourite character?
komugixMeruem. Canon or not?


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 15, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Oh and by the way, I just started and caught up to HxH this summer. Hello.
> 
> /introduction



oh hi there! Its always good to have new fans ^^



hgfdsahjkl said:


> I don't know but you feel more like a Hisokatard for some reason



for some strange reason I thought the same!



Ennoea said:


> Im neither, I think Feitan is the best


Feitan is good


----------



## The Imp (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## valerian (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm gonna reread it again, I forgotten most of the characters. 

Btw, what's Hisoka original hair color? Cause' I keep seeing pictures of him with orange or bluish hair.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 15, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> I'm gonna reread it again, I forgotten most of the characters.



That is the problem with HxH the time between the breaks are so long that you would have to reread everytime he brings a few chaps out =/


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)

@kurono that fanart is pretty old but awesome nonetheless


----------



## Danchou (Nov 15, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> lol                                                  ok
> 
> Edit: Can someone show me the page where Ging was stated to be one of the top tier hunters?


This





No f'n way that Hisoka is anywhere near Kuroro.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2009)

I still have some hope that he's been working on the series all this time he's been off and we'll be blown away with a year + worth of chapters.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 15, 2009)

Danchou is superior

anyone who says otherwise are genuinly stupid


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

so weak

hisoka was doing it for the LULZ

Kuroro was serious 

owned//


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)

hisoka let it happen which adds to his awesome factor

when it happened to kuroro all he could do was qq like a pansy

get owned bitch


----------



## The Imp (Nov 15, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> @kurono that fanart is pretty old but awesome nonetheless



my first time seeing it.

i found it on danbooru... god i hate that site

i searched hunter x hunter and it's 5 pages of pitou sucking dick


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)

^LOL I know that's why I stay away from it


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> i searched hunter x hunter and it's 5 pages of pitou sucking dick




...............


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)

Been there, Mattaru might find it hot but we find it freaky


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)

neby would like that

cause he's like really gay and stuff


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> hopefully,I'll do the same with JJBA


Read it. 



Ennoea said:


> Favourite arc?
> Favourite character?
> komugixMeruem. Canon or not?


Exam, York Shin, Ant
Gon, Knuckle, Killua
Forgot who they were, the ninja and gun toting Ryodan?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)

> Forgot who they were, the ninja and gun toting Ryodan?



The blind girl and the King.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

> Exam, York Shin, Ant
> Gon, Knuckle, Killua
> Forgot who they were, the ninja and gun toting Ryodan


^^wtf

no Hisoka

reread


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 15, 2009)

Komugi is blind girl
Meruem is The King aka Pokkuru


----------



## The Imp (Nov 15, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Read it.
> 
> 
> Exam, York Shin, Ant
> ...



king and snot girl


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2009)

I hope not. *EDIT:* Lottsa responses.

So who were the ninja/wire and memory/sniper(the one who died) spider members then?


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)

komugi is the little snot nosed girl who magically grew 5 foot after being bombarded by the dragon dive


----------



## Danchou (Nov 15, 2009)

This

Hahaha, Netero ignores him like he is fodder.

Challenging Netero. The poor guy would get squashed like a bug before he even knew it.

Allright. Let's call it quits.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

poor danchou
trying so hard 



hisoka fears no one ,baby


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)

Danchou said:


> This
> 
> Hahaha, Netero ignores him like he is fodder.
> 
> ...



bitch post, qq more


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)

Komugi and Meruem are canon I tell ya!!!! You'll all see

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qd23zIxPnvY[/YOUTUBE]
Never gets old


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)

I win 

**


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

you win.....


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 15, 2009)

You never win anything


----------



## The Imp (Nov 15, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Komugi and Meruem are canon I tell ya!!!! You'll all see
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qd23zIxPnvY[/YOUTUBE]
> Never gets old



I like it better in the manga. The paneling makes it a bit more subtle.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 15, 2009)

Where's that pic of Kuroro standing over Hisoka's dead body..


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 15, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I still have some hope that he's been working on the series all this time he's been off and we'll be blown away with a year + worth of chapters.



I pretty much doubt that, we probably get blown away with a year's playstation games that he played. =/


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)

I am an idol: Forbidden like a cult, but worshiped like a saint; I walk on water and through fire. I am the best


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

> Where's that pic of Kuroro standing over Hisoka's dead body


fanfiction.....where the wild dreams come true


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)

> Where's that pic of Kuroro standing over Hisoka's dead body



I think Mattaru has them all saved.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I think Mattaru has them all saved.



do you sleep with Mattaru?


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)

i like the homo undertones being displayed in this thread

**


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)

I wish

How dare you!!!!


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 15, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Where's that pic of Kuroro standing over Hisoka's dead body..



I am pretty sure I showed a picture opposite to that a very much while ago


----------



## Danchou (Nov 15, 2009)

Fanfiction?

Hisoka getten beaten senseless by a noob Gon is not fanfiction.
Hisoka getting brushed off by Netero when he's challenging him is not fanfiction.
Hisoka being too poor to buy f'n chewinggum is not fanfiction.
Hisoka getting owned by Machi when he asks her out is not fanfiction.
Hisoka getting his arms taken off by a lowtier like Kastro is not fanfiction.
Hisoka breaking his fingers from one of Reiza's fodder Devils is not fanfiction.
Hisoka getting owned by Kurapica on numerous occasions is not fanfiction.

The list of Hisoka's fail is endless. Danchou is on another league that is untouchable. 

I hate it when this thread derails into the endless Hisoka vs. Kuroro argument, but you Hisokatards make it too easy for us.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)

> The list of Hisoka's fail is endless. Danchou is on another league that is untouchable.



Megan Fox you tell em:


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2009)

People, we're missing the point here:

Feitan is the one who peirces and walks the path of heaven.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 15, 2009)

hmmmmm



End of discussion


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)

except heaven doesn't exist so that means nothing

hisoka u gay


----------



## Danchou (Nov 15, 2009)

Stroev said:


> People, we're missing the point here:
> 
> Feitan is the one who peirces and walks the path of heaven.


And Feitan said Hisoka is trash. And guess who does Feitan follow..


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll leave danchou for gall
you can't win that guy 




Ennoea said:


> Megan Fox you tell em:



do you post Hisoka in the pretty asian boys thread ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 15, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> except heaven doesn't exist so that means nothing
> 
> hisoka u gay



Proven in forum canon. Everyone who likes Hisoka over Danchou is emo


----------



## The Imp (Nov 15, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> hmmmmm
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


lol hisoka x kuroro fanart doesn't end anything


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 15, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> lol hisoka x kuroro fanart doesn't end anything



meh I know but the whole discussion is stupid


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)

wait what        

not believing in heaven classifies you as emo

lol


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> lol hisoka x kuroro fanart doesn't end anything



Gall talks canon..........


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> meh I know but the whole discussion is stupid



that's a legendary discussion 
only togashi can end it


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't post Hisoka there, I do post Danchou tho:ho



> meh I know but the whole discussion is stupid



Qft.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> that's a legendary discussion
> only togashi can end it



*if* togashi ends it...


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)

When no one was looking Kuroro cried fourty times. He cried 40 times. That's as many as four tens. And that's terrible


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2009)

Need more Shizuku in this thread.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> that's a legendary discussion
> only togashi can end it



exactly which means there is no point even discussing it

We havent seen none of the two fighting for real, so all the talk is just mere spaculations and even then togashi can turn things around so easily!


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 15, 2009)

Still doesn't take away the fact that Hisoka, not trying I know, still got owned by baby Gon


----------



## The Imp (Nov 15, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Need more Shizuku in this thread.



I have no idea who that is. Refresh my memory.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> exactly which means there is no point even discussing it
> 
> We havent seen none of the two fighting for real, so all the talk is just mere spaculations and even then togashi can turn things around so easily!



we're doing it for the lulz

I still like it


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 15, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Still doesn't take away the fact that Hisoka, not trying I know, still got owned by baby Gon



you are missing the point that hisoka being as fucked up as he is, he was enjoying that, he was almost orgasming =p


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)

> I have no idea who that is. Refresh my memmory.


Vacuum cleaner girl.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 15, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> I have no idea who that is. Refresh my memory.



The girl with glasses and the vaccum cleaner from GR


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

pek................


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)

Hisoka gets kicks out of being beaten up, he'll really enjoy his fight with Danchou then:ho


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 15, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> you are missing the point that hisoka being as fucked up as he is, he was enjoying that, he was almost orgasming =p



He was still owned when he was punched by Gon the first time 

Hey, aren't we on the same side?


----------



## The Imp (Nov 15, 2009)

Hisoka is the best.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> He was still owned when he was punched by Gon the first time
> 
> Hey, aren't we on the same side?



your favourite team sucks


----------



## The Imp (Nov 15, 2009)

hjhgkdfhgkjdagdlkdfhg who is that in your avatar?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2009)

Shizuku is the vaccum one? Then I meant Machi. 

It's been a while.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> your favourite team sucks



What do you mean?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## The Imp (Nov 15, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Shizuku is the vaccum one? Then I meant Machi.
> 
> It's been a while.



lol i don't know who that is either


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 15, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Hisoka gets kicks out of being beaten up, he'll really enjoy his fight with Danchou then:ho



which means its a win win situation for Hisoka whether he wins or loose he will enjoy it 



Jon Snow said:


> He was still owned when he was punched by Gon the first time
> 
> Hey, aren't we on the same side?



Of course we are, which side is that? D=



------------------------------
To me character wise Hisoka has the most complicated and interesting character out of them all which Kuroro wont come close to it. 

But if it is strength you are discussing then its useless to bother to talk about it, as I said  before we wont know till the duel is done.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> hjhgkdfhgkjdagdlkdfhg who is that in your avatar?



that's the best animator ever

yutaka nakamura


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)

your mother


----------



## The Imp (Nov 15, 2009)

.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)

he looks really ugly

like someone who won't get laid any time soon, if ever


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 15, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> lol i don't know who that is either



Thats the only hot looking complete FEMALE character in the HxH I believe

She is the one with the strings member of GR again


----------



## The Imp (Nov 15, 2009)

> To me character wise Hisoka has the most complicated and interesting character out of them all which Kuroro wont come close to it.
> 
> But if it is strength you are discussing then its useless to bother to talk about it, as I said  before we wont know till the duel is done.



I completely agree with this.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm talking about the one with the robe like clothes. Not Pakudonga or Vaccum girl.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 15, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> Of course we are, which side is that? D=



We both know Pokkuru would shit all over these two clowns. Or well, he's equal to Danchou. But Ging is best


----------



## The Imp (Nov 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> that's the best animator ever
> 
> yutaka nakamura



what has he animated?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> What do you mean?



forget it 

 I wanted to hate on your favourite football team
I'll keep that for later


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 15, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> We both know Pokkuru would shit all over these two clowns. Or well, he's equal to Danchou. But Ging is best



Well of course, havent you read my custom title?


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)

o hay black sabbath


----------



## The Imp (Nov 15, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> We both know Pokkuru would shit all over these two clowns. Or well, he's equal to Danchou. But Ging is best


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)

> what has he animated?


FMA 
Cowboy Bebop 
And the greatest anime ever made Ouran


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah what Hisoka said. Only good looking female drawn since... Yuusuke's girlfriend?


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 15, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> Well of course, havent you read my custom title?



Of course 

It's been there for a while


----------



## The Imp (Nov 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> forget it
> 
> I wanted to hate on your favourite football team
> I'll keep that for later



lol soccer


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)

ouran was funny for a few episodes

then the rest is kinda meh


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> what has he animated?



alot of stuff
spoiler
sword of the stranger last fight (don't watch it if you're planning to check that movie)




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=195rdilxCmY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)

Hisoka likes everything he sees


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 15, 2009)

This is our response to your bullshit


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 15, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Of course
> 
> It's been there for a while



I know I havent changed it in almost a year now lol


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)

soccer is really really cool

even cooler than tennis


----------



## The Imp (Nov 15, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> This is our response to your bullshit


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 15, 2009)

.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)

I've got some old HxH art I've gathered, I'll post some later. And the old gifs I made.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)

lol your move


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 15, 2009)

Speaking of gifs


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

@Ennoea

do you have a Gon vs Hanzo one 

the part where they start running


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2009)

I liked the one with Killua using Kanmaru on the ant trying to ruin Gon's "date".


----------



## The Imp (Nov 15, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Speaking of gifs



rainbows are gay


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)

look at the way he holds that bow

what a rockstar

party like a rock star party like a rock star


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 15, 2009)

OH MY GOD THAT FANART IS SO AWESOME


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

5 pokk-shit pictures in the same page+1 gift

WTF


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 15, 2009)

Pokkuru, superior to whatever shit you have :ho


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)

damn first the kuroro bitch implications now the pokkushit wordplay

hgfgdgdfg on a role


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't remember if he died or not. 

I hope he didn't die. ;~;


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 15, 2009)

Pokkuruists, everywhere 

Beautiful T______T

And no, he's not dead. He was reborn 3 chapters after his dead (Jesus anyone) into Meruem. See his human traits.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 15, 2009)

It'd make an awesome sig if someone made a good transparency.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 15, 2009)

Anything regarding HxH is old now.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 15, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Pokkuruists, everywhere
> 
> Beautiful T______T
> 
> And no, he's not dead. He was reborn 3 chapters after his dead (Jesus anyone) into Meruem. See his human traits.



i'm not a pokkuru fan i just like the expression on that pic i keep posting.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 15, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> damn first the kuroro bitch implications now the pokkushit wordplay
> 
> hgfgdgdfg on a role



pokkushit isn't a good play on words


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

I know


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

freija made Togashit


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 15, 2009)

for hfshdfdshgh it is


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> for hfshdfdshgh it is



I Loled
then


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> It'd make an awesome sig if someone made a good transparency.



that's awesome. i'm tempted in getting it made into a set for me.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)

Its Togodshi bitches.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)

Old crappy panel editing I did


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

I remember them ............


----------



## Wade (Nov 16, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> I watch closely =p
> 
> Nobody was even talking about Hisoka vs Kuroro till your comment came in and this thread has had its share of stupid fights over the two, I doubt its any use to be rediscussed



I was answering that



hgfdsahjkl said:


> Hisoka>>>>>>>>>>>>Ging


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 16, 2009)

and so the fanwars start again


----------



## Pitou (Nov 16, 2009)

has anyone some pouf fanart?


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

suddenly chikky, out of nowhere

go back to lurking, scrub


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 16, 2009)

Pokkuru > your life


----------



## Pitou (Nov 16, 2009)

pokkuru> your mother


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 16, 2009)

anyway, finally got around to ripping and uploading the jump tour ova (japanese raw, no subs). here it is:

part 1
part 2
part 3

a few screencaps:

*Spoiler*: __ 













hxh jump tour ova is a sort of a pilot for the anime, which was aired in jump's super anime tour in 1998.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2009)

Chikky 
I love you


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 16, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> suddenly chikky, out of nowhere
> 
> go back to lurking, scrub



you go back to the FC homo


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2009)

fuck
I just read what you wrote on youtube

I hate you


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 16, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Chikky
> I love you



say danchou>hisoka 

actually the ova itself is pretty crappy  but nevertheless interesting to see for hxh fans


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 16, 2009)

I approve of your sig chap


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 16, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> fuck
> I just read what you wrote on youtube
> 
> I hate you











> I approve of your sig chap



always here to evangelize


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2009)

I saw the first two minutes
animation is great
gon's character design is better in the anime

*goes back to watch*

thank you,chikky


----------



## krizma (Nov 16, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Pokkuru > your life



I think it's time to post this again


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

And thus Pokkuro became Ant shit.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 16, 2009)

lets talk about the RG
who do you think is the most awsome RG?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 16, 2009)

It's funny how as soon as this thread reopened we went straight back to Danchou>Hisoka


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 16, 2009)

I'll laugh in your faces the day Pokkuru in some form returns


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello people  ... 

what a pleasant surprise 

How'z you all been pek

Oh yeah, HxH is back


----------



## Danchou (Nov 16, 2009)

Pitou said:


> lets talk about the RG
> who do you think is the most awsome RG?


Pitou is the most awesome RG. Then it's a toss up between Yupi and Pufu. I think it's cool how even the King calls them by their nickname.

Hey there Shanks! Good to see you and all the other HxH regulars. It's been a while.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 16, 2009)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Hello people  ...
> 
> what a pleasant surprise
> 
> ...



Not until next year.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 16, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Pitou is the most awesome RG. Then it's a toss up between Yupi and Pufu. I think it's cool how even the King calls them by their nickname.
> 
> Hey there Shanks! Good to see you and all the other HxH regulars. It's been a while.



Well hai there Reckoner  

It has been quite a while  ...

Can't wait for Netero vs Meureum X3

@Tempproxy - sometimes it bodes well to forget such small technicalities XD


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 16, 2009)

Ah so Togashi continues his wonderous mangaka career , consisting of not _*doing *_anything


----------



## RivFader (Nov 16, 2009)

So, the spamfest continues?


----------



## Pitou (Nov 16, 2009)

but pouf was really awsome during the last chapters
I love his gay behavior and the beelzebub ability


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2009)

welcome back shanksoooo


@chikky
the ova was awesome,wtf is wrong with you ? 

Gon 

as for the RGs

for me ,pufu=pitou>>>yubi


----------



## Pitou (Nov 16, 2009)

just because yupi isn`t a bishonen?


----------



## Wade (Nov 16, 2009)

So Hanzou must be pretty damn powerful now that he learnt nen.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 16, 2009)

no hanzo was strong during the hunter exams but he is nothing compared to hisoka
even if he learned nen
he was proud of killing a human at a age were killua killed already more people


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2009)

you can't blame him
everyone is  nothing compared to Hisoka 

as for Hanzo ,I think he'll be really really strong


----------



## Pitou (Nov 16, 2009)

he was too much hyped
i think hes just a looser like pokkuru


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2009)

no
Hanzo is epic 

and who the hell hyped pokkuru ?


----------



## Pitou (Nov 16, 2009)

I didn`t say pokkuru got hyped( ok meruem=pokkuru is hype)^^


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 16, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> welcome back shanksoooo
> 
> 
> @chikky
> ...



Thank yooooouuuuuuu hgfdsahjkl (I swear, yours is the most difficult profile name evaar)

So any bets on how long Togashi will draw before he gets back to playing his joystation ?


----------



## Pitou (Nov 16, 2009)

I just can`t believe he will write more than 10 chapters


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

Shaaaaanks

Ten weeks and he's fucking off again probably


----------



## Fran (Nov 16, 2009)

Shanks ya big geek halloooo 

Killua drew that little 'power-level' diagram.

Something like:

Gon --------------- Killua ----------------------------------------- Hanzo ----- Hisoka


I think Togashi'll have forgotten about him though.
Or maybe.

Or maybe...Hanzo is the final villain


----------



## krizma (Nov 16, 2009)

We don't know for sure where Killua put himself on that power scale, we just know that He put Hisoka, Hanzo and Gon like this, and Killua somewhere between Hanzo and Gon.

Hisoka>>>>>Hanzo>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Gon

But keep in mind that Killua knew nothing about Nen at that time, so he probably just evaluated the raw (hand-to-hand) combat skills, brute strength, velocity, agility, dexterity and killing skills and experience. Once he saw Hisoka's Nen and was told that Hanzo didn't know of Nen before, he probably changed his view.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 16, 2009)

exactly nya


----------



## Krauser-tan (Nov 16, 2009)

hello there shanks and everyone else.

togashi got his games stolen or so i heard, he's bound to do more than 10 chapters this time.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 16, 2009)

Something tells me we wont see Hanzo again. I don't know why i just get the feeling togashi probably can't think of anything unique to give him so he'll probably just faze out and forget about him. Although a cameo appearance isn't impossible.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 16, 2009)

it wouldn`t be hxh if every character would appear after some volumes with new power-ups


----------



## root (Nov 16, 2009)

You know, I've read some pages of this thread, and I'm currenly reading the manga (just started ant arc).

And I don't see how you can have all these discussions about power levels and match-ups and power-ups when the manga doesn't even feature that many fights.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 16, 2009)

Just wait till you're up to date with the ant arc. Then be ready to wait for the next chapter along with the rest of us.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 16, 2009)

Lamamee said:


> You know, I've read some pages of this thread, and I'm currenly reading the manga (just started ant arc).
> 
> And I don't see how you can have all these discussions about power levels and match-ups and power-ups when the manga doesn't even feature that many fights.



and thats why it is so interesting to have discussions about hxh


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm hoping Hanzo makes another appearance. The ninjaman was awesome!


----------



## root (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah well, it's awesome so far ^^ So I'm going faster then I'd originally wanted to go.

I'm glad there's gonna be new chapters not too long after I'm done, that's sorta the way I'd planned it to go. Though a nice weekly release schedule for years on end a la most other manga would of course be better.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 16, 2009)

Forgot who Hanzo was as well.


----------



## root (Nov 16, 2009)

He was the kid in the celestial tower?

Edit: lol, nevermind, google is my friend ^^


----------



## Stroev (Nov 16, 2009)

I just wonder if Togashi will leave off from the battle or create a summary chapter or something.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 16, 2009)

Stroev said:


> I just wonder if Togashi will leave off from the battle or create a summary chapter or something.



I doubt he will do that, I think he will just unravell the story even further, more questions to be asked and a bigger clifhanger =/

Just like he did last year


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

hahaha you guys think hanzo will make a reappearance

do you think togashi even remembers who hanzo is

he forgot about kurapica/leorio/hisoka what makes you think hanzo is any more significant than the ant pokkuru killed lololol


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2009)

I'll still call you gall


----------



## The Imp (Nov 16, 2009)

what is that your first name change?


----------



## NeBy (Nov 16, 2009)

part 1

All those posts!!! In such short a time!!! 

And Togashi didn't even showed us anything yet! :amazed




Pitou said:


> I personally think that the ant arc is the best hxh arc



Hi there, Pitou! wb! Long time no see (or heard)!



Ivyn said:


> Oh, I thought that if you're talking about that exact number then there's some info.
> 
> Don't be pessimistic, maybe Togashi wants to surprise his readers in a good way!



Maybe Santa Claus exist for real too, but somehow I think both are equally doubtfull. :sad



hgfdsahjkl said:


> Ging won't come



I hope he won't, or HxH will lose one of his fortes and uniqueness as an anime/manga. At most he could be temporarily 'resurrected' in some pitiful state by Pitou, as long as he's under Pitou's hatsu, and just enough to say his goodbyes and such. Then some tears and emo-moments, and then life goes on, and Gon and Pitou have a whole bunch of lil pussy-kids.



Pitou said:


> and octosquid will rule the world



Leave octosquid out of it. He's got several uber-emo-moments that didn't make much sense as it is. One more, and it will have been two too many.

Even the first one was rather...meh.

If he just had died in the pond, no bad word would have come over my lips about his character. But as he's being portrayed now...it just feels forced, imho, and Togashi usually can create characters that don't feel forced at all in their psychology. And I'm not meaning a character which is nuts; Hisoka is, after all, a nutter, but what a superb nutter he is! But the octosquid...meh...dunno... his constant 180 emo-swings just don't feel realistic.



Wade said:


> Best manga of all time.



True.

Well... one of the best manga, most of the time.



killua12345 said:


> Why would Palm fight Knuckle and Killua? I think Killua will engage pouf, dont know what kind of fight it will be tho



First is BS. Second is probably going to happen, yes. I think the natural flow of ficghting (as said before) will be that Killua will fight the remainder (shell) of Poofu. his kanmuru will be very suited to fight him (much better than Gons' jajanken. With a surprise attack, and a bit of help of Gon and/or Knuckles, they might actually make a chance to beat the (shell of) Poofu, since he's severely weakened (the part that remained with Pitou and Gon).



Ennoea said:


> We don't know that Neby. The last long hiatus took place and in that time Togashi redrew practically the whole Ant arc. I know he's a lazy bastard but one year break must amount to something, I mean he is a mangaka and the fact that he continue on must mean he does love drawing even if he likes DQ more.



I mean, c'mon...do you REALLY believe he's been working on the manga for the whole year, and his going to give us weekly chapters for the next 52 weeks in 2010?

Nobody really believes that, I think. We'll be lucky if he finishes the ant-arc, in 2010.



Pitou said:


> but pouf isn`t a strong opponent
> palm could be an ant soldier now





Poof is a RG; he's pretty strong alright.

Very doubtful about Palm.



Pitou said:


> pouf divided his power and he only wants to find the king
> palm was captured by the ants and made into one of those concons.
> 
> 
> ...



Who said she was captured?!

It was poofu's aura.

And Netero didn't try, he just had to remove her from the scene, and he succeeded to do that in a blink of an eye. I think Netero's on a level where he _might_ be able to beat and kill a RG. Of course, it made very clear in HxH, that it's not only a matter of 'aura level' (it's not Naruto or Bleach, after all). Many factors can contribute to a victory or defeat. That's why, even though I'm pretty sure the king is stronger than Netero, it's not THAT strong that Netero hasn't got any chance at all. (remember the arrows of nen, A, B, C, etc. where there were overlapping and thus, in principle most could beat eachother, depending on how they are at that moment).




Pitou said:


> no it was pitous aura
> 261 Raw



No, it was Poofu's. 

How much I like Pitou, facts are facts, and logic dictates that it was Poofus', not Pitous' aura. Pitou was healing the kings' arm at that time, and during that ability, she couldn't use En.




Pitou said:


> but there is a difference between pitous' uber aura and the aura of the other royal guards and the kings, especially the en
> 
> pitou is a he
> pouf is a he too



You traitor! How could you!  

Pitou is a she! The femininity drips of her, and she was a MOTHER cat, after all.

Poofu is a faggy he, though! 



Ennoea said:


> Heh? I must have missed this part? Last I know she had written a message and thats all.
> 
> Stop making things up.
> 
> ...



I'm with ennoe on this one. Blasphemy, it was!



krizma said:


> Consistently, that means the King is most likely the strongest being in the whole hunter world, because if the Chairman of the Hunter Association would know of any stronger fighter, he would obviously summon that person to fight the king. The only person that could possibly be as strong or stronger is Ging. But we haven't seen anything of him yet.



Not necessarily. We don't know of the personalities of those hunters, after all. They could hide themselves (ging), live as a hermit and don't care about the world outside, too ego-stubborn to take comments of the Hunters association (no-one said they HAVE to do what Netero orders them, after all)... There are enough reason why the strongest nen-hunters out there (and there are probably only a handful stronger than Netero anyway) couldn't or wouldn't be there with Netero.

Or, who knows? Maybe some will show up?

In any case, it's clear Netero has a plan/trap prepared.



killua12345 said:


> yeye i know it wasnt intentionally, but i still see pitou as a she tho..



I love ya, Killua! 

But not as much as Pitou


You say grand Truths! Let's all agree she's a she, and Togashi will continue to draw weekly chapters for ever! 



Pitou said:


> no there are ant soldiers too
> 261 Raw
> 
> they say 3 people were captured
> maybe some temp hunters



??? 

Yes, and it also says they were captured a few days ago. Bizef 'lost' her and was searching for her at that same day (that night the assault began). And Werewolf then joined the search. CLearly, she wasn't found nor captured by that time, so she couldn't be one of those 3 first humans captured days ago.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> Netero was exaggerating,he even said he is weaker than moru and novu
> 
> imo
> 
> atleast,he is one of the top ten



Yeah, I think so too. They themselves are high-tier already, and they clearly said the old geezer was being modest, that he was still stronger than them.



Jugger said:


> Has there been any character that in hunter x hunter was considered even close to ging? Fans can say what they want but has togashi showed anyone that comes to close him?



Well, since we don't actually know the strength of Ging, that is difficult. The only thing canon is, that Gings supposed to be at the top 5. In the worst case, there are still 4 others which are better.



Ennoea said:


> I'd lol if we did start a flame war between the two, even though hxH would bitch slap OP.



True. HxH is better than OP in almost every aspect, exept maybe in absurdities and gags.

OP is ok though. Not great, but, with enough suspension of disbelief, it's quite enjoyable.

HxH, however, is near perfection. 




Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Didn't Pitou kill that one hunter too who was in the early part of the series? That was fucked up. I really thought he'd be rescued or something. Togashi killed him off quick and in one of the most fucked up ways imaginable.



Yeah, a quick stroke of genius by Togashi, who always manages to put something original and unsuspecting in it. How different (and yet tediously alike) would it have gone in Bleach and Naruto? Yet, HxH breaks the typical shounen-rules once again!


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 16, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> suddenly chikky, out of nowhere
> 
> go back to lurking, scrub



i wish neby would lurk forever...



hgfdsahjkl said:


> @chikky
> the ova was awesome,wtf is wrong with you ?



the plot

and gon raping a tentacle (instead of the other way around )


----------



## The Imp (Nov 16, 2009)

After reading the first 2 quotes i gave up...



chikkychappy said:


> i wish neby would lurk forever...



as do i


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 16, 2009)

sersly neby


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2009)

the first part was great

as for the tentacle,it was nice to see some action

imo,a good OVA

Edit:gon didnt pwn anyone
but the way they defeated that monster was silly


----------



## NeBy (Nov 16, 2009)

lunchb0x said:


> I think his name was Pokkuro not 100% though, they were picking his brain to learn about nen. It's possible that he was left "alive" in a similar state to Kaito's and could make a return to the story but who knows with Togashi...



No, snow (= pokkuru = pokkufanfaper) means that Pokku will 'revive' AS the king, just like some other ants (melereo, etc.) recovered their memories and human side, even to the point of recovering part of their personality.

In all honesty, his theory IS possible. Not likely, seen the flow of the story, but not completely impossible, since some ants DID 'revive' as the original (in mind) human. Jairo was so even before the death of the Queen, even).



shiki-fuujin said:


> Why is everyone celebrating?we all know he is gonna come back,write 10 chapters then leave..again..
> 
> 
> ps.yeah the yorkshin arc was really a work of genius.



So true!

Yorkshin was fabulous. The best arc out there. Though it's more difficult to pinpoint the next best arc.

Contrary to some, I didn't dislike the GI arc neither. Than again, the exam arc was classic and good too. Yet the fights in the celestial tower (especially Gon vs Hisoka) were also very cool and awesome. 



What do you guys think?




kurono76767 said:


> one day i should watch the anime
> 
> once i finish HnI i think i will finally watch it.
> 
> ...



Yes, you should. Anime is pretty good and reasonably faithful to the manga.

And I don't care neither, as long as it's understood that rational thinking (deducing) and stringent logic leads to the conclusion that Kuroro is more likely to win than Hisoka is!



Graham Aker said:


> Netero would fart on all of them.


True. That said, he'd probably fart on everything and anything, since it's an old geezer of 110+ years. 



Stroev said:


> I remember slipping up when trying to say Nefelpitto's name, both mentally and physically.
> 
> And the gender, OH GOD THE GENDER ISSUES.



What issues? 

She's clearly female. She IS one giant pussy, after all...




Stroev said:


> I think someone's asking for a neg.
> 
> I am dissapointed with the result of Lupi's battle. Josuke Horohoro Knuckle pussying out. This gives me the feeling that all the guards will survive after this arc. /ugh



They probably will.

I think it 80% likely that Pitou will survive. She's just too cute to die. pek

Yupi...50-50, I would say.

I think Poofu is the only one who might actually have a good chance of being killed off, somehow.



Cyborg Franky said:


> Gon needs to get laid with Hisoka.
> 
> Ya dig?



I'm sure Hisoka wouldn't mind, but I doubt it will count for 'getting laid' with Gon... rather brutally raped and killed, me thinks.

But he's with Pitou, now! Let's not disturb that idyllic romance with Mattaru-like fantasies! 



kurono76767 said:


> my first time seeing it.
> 
> i found it on danbooru... god i hate that site
> 
> i searched hunter x hunter and it's 5 pages of pitou sucking dick



Where? WHERE???!!!

omg...  

That was some hot Pitou stuff! They've even got one where Pitou gets fucked by (presumably) Gon, while she's still healing snotgirl! 

Ermm...I mean...yeah, I hate that site too!!!

*cough*



Ennoea said:


> Been there, Mattaru might find it hot but we find it freaky



Right! We find that Neko-hot! freaky! starts pm'ing mattaru for more pics



Eldritch said:


> neby would like that
> 
> cause he's like really gay and stuff



Pffff... If all people were like Pitous, I would broaden my horizon without much trouble, I think. Not all people can feel so sexually repressed that they don't dare to come out of the closet and project their 'homo-ness' onto others, while disguising self-loath as homophobia, gall!! 

IMHO, people are intrinsically bi, and - apart from genes - it's also upbringing, education, own experiences, social habits, societies' pressure, etc. that let it swing more one way or another.

My personal favouritism goes more towards sweet curves and softness ...and women have that a heck of a lot more than men, after all. But if it was Pitou-like, who knows? I have a thing for Neko.

That said, Pitou is female, so there isn't even anything to contemplate about!


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 16, 2009)

@hgfdsahjkl
i like the first part as well. i think the ova was able to capture the world of hxh better than the anime did (setting, landscape, etc). but i like the execution in the anime better, as it is more dramatic and has better soundtrack.

but yeah, ok, maybe it wasn't that bad after all.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 16, 2009)

part 3




Jon Snow said:


> You never win anything



lol. So true.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> do you sleep with Mattaru?



No, he's not young (and female) enough for that! 





Eldritch said:


> i like the homo undertones being displayed in this thread
> 
> **



There you go! Finally you admit you like it! That's the first step, Eldritch!  



Eldritch said:


> except heaven doesn't exist so that means nothing
> 
> hisoka u gay



Ah, again that obsession!

We know already, Gall! Stop projecting it on others! 




Eldritch said:


> When no one was looking Kuroro cried fourty times. He cried 40 times. That's as many as four tens. And that's terrible
> /snip super long pic



I'm glad you told me *I* was going far above the allowed height and width, and you had to scroll and what not...




Eldritch said:


> your mother



Your goldfish!! 



Pitou said:


> pokkuru> your mother



pokku > your goldf... oh, wait.

I thought you were Gall there, for a moment...



chikkychappy said:


> anyway, finally got around to ripping and uploading the jump tour ova (japanese raw, no subs). here it is:



 

Wha...whaaaat is that?! Never saw that before!! And it even deviates here and there from the original, if I remember good!

AWESOME!

Where did you find that? Which OVA, where, when, why? I always thought the OVA's started after ep.62? So they've made one of the first ones too?!

The boarding of the ship is totally different too.

owwww...I'm going to enjoy this... anyone that had subbed that?

Pitty it's getting late, but tomorrow I'll watch everything!!

That's fantastic, chikky. I could kiss you, sis!



chikkychappy said:


> you go back to the FC homo



What she said!



Pitou said:


> lets talk about the RG
> who do you think is the most awsome RG?



Pitou!!   

For purely objective reasons, of course! 



Danchou said:


> Pitou is the most awesome RG.



Danchou is definitely a person of formidable intelligence too, as can be witnessed by his keen observations! 



Hisoka said:


> I doubt he will do that, I think he will just unravell the story even further, more questions to be asked and a bigger clifhanger =/
> 
> Just like he did last year



Yes, well... he f- better end the arc within the year!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> @hgfdsahjkl
> i like the first part as well. i think the ova was able to capture the world of hxh better than the anime did (setting, landscape, etc). but i like the execution in the anime better, as it is more dramatic and has better soundtrack.
> 
> but yeah, ok, maybe it wasn't that bad after all.



yeah,loved the settings

ofcourse the execution will be better in the anime,with the ova they got only 3o min

are you the one who voted meh on NG?


----------



## The Imp (Nov 16, 2009)

NeBy said:


> My personal favouritism goes more towards sweet curves and softness ...and women have that a heck of a lot more than men, after all. But if it was Pitou-like, who knows? I have a thing for Neko.





do you like those soft curves neby?


----------



## NeBy (Nov 16, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> i wish neby would lurk forever...



You would miss me, onee-chan!



chikkychappy said:


> sersly neby



I can't help it!! 

Don't you guys/galls have to work or *do* something during the day??!!

Everytime I come back, there are like 150 posts posted since last time!

I feel compelled to read them all, perchance I might miss something really witty or intelligent (happens rarely, agreed, but still...).

Even now, I've scrapped half of the stuff I wanted to respond to originally. 

Ah well...there is always one or two who will read it! That gives satisfaction enough to continue.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I'll still call you gall



u can call me wut ever u want home gurl



kurono76767 said:


> what is that your first name change?



nah this is my final one



chikkychappy said:


> i wish neby would lurk forever...



who doesn't


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

> I feel compelled to read them all, perchance I might miss something really witty or intelligent



I like that you said that but won't happen

Stop replying to everyone Neby

Even if I read all of them


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

aight forget neby the gay kid for a sec

25k coming up I propose a challenge


----------



## NeBy (Nov 16, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> do you like those soft curves neby?



Yukkie!

Kuroro, are you trying to give me a heartattack?!

What was that?

I think that's a bit TOO 'soft' and too 'curvy'. Where do you guys come up with all those pics anyway? You have a collection of weirdo, ugly, etc. pics on your HD?

Is that a he or a she, in fact?

It's as ambiguous as with Pitou, but A WHOLE LESS attractive. 


I think I'll stick to ambiguous anime/manga characters, for fanfapping...


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

all silent now huh

pansies


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 16, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> aight forget neby the gay kid for a sec
> 
> 25k coming up I propose a challenge



lols I always loose those things by one post


----------



## The Imp (Nov 16, 2009)

@Neby: it's called google

and my usernames not Kuroro

lrn 2 read


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

> 25k coming up I propose a challenge



I think I've got around two of these, bring it on Gall.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 16, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> aight forget neby the gay kid for a sec



You meanie!  



Edit: Anywayz, I'm off. :sleepy

You'll be back to you're undisturbed spamming, gall! 

Untill next evening


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2009)

so neby

a dude or a girl?


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

google what that lol i only know YAW HOO


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

FUCK hhghdsghdsshdgdsh don't go there

this conversation is already gay enough as is


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

NeBy is a guy, because otherwise he wouldn't say no to that pic.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 16, 2009)

yahoo is gay

like neby


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 16, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Wha...whaaaat is that?! Never saw that before!! And it even deviates here and there from the original, if I remember good!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> Where did you find that? Which OVA, where, when, why? I always thought the OVA's started after ep.62? So they've made one of the first ones too?!



I bought a copy from an auction in Y!Japan  It was made before the tv series was aired, treat it like a preview or a pilot episode.



NeBy said:


> Don't you guys/galls have to work or *do* something during the day??!!
> 
> Everytime I come back, there are like 150 posts posted since last time!
> 
> I feel compelled to read them all, perchance I might miss something really witty or intelligent (happens rarely, agreed, but still...).



I do too, but you don't have to reply to everyone 



Eldritch said:


> 25k coming up I propose a challenge



ok, what


----------



## The Imp (Nov 16, 2009)

neby said he's bi so his gender is still up for debate


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

just letting you know if  win there will be 40 qqing kuroros


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2009)

ok 

I thought something to talk about till the 25 K

what about

Hisoka>kuroro


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 16, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah,loved the settings
> 
> ofcourse the execution will be better in the anime,with the ova they got only 3o min


all right i change my mind completely 

it was awesome pek


> are you the one who voted meh on NG?



no i didn't vote yet


----------



## Freija (Nov 16, 2009)

Is this activity I see here? lol, NeBy


inb4 wall of text.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

nYce idea hgfdgfdgddgfdfdg

you're as sharp as a bowling ball


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 16, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> just letting you know if  win there will be 40 qqing kuroros



no deleting or double/triple/quadruble/etc posting?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm going to bed


----------



## The Imp (Nov 16, 2009)

Eldritch how many world titles has Takamura won?


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

I forget

He beat a few challengers and one guy after hawk I think

my memory is bad


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

Please no more Kuroro v Hisoka, how about Feitan v Kurapica or something?


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah no cheating guys lets make this legit like a las vegas betting pool

feitan rips that cunt in half


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 16, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Please no more Kuroro v Hisoka, how about Feitan v Kurapica or something?



or Phinx vs Feitan


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2009)

btw I think, I took the 25K of claymore after they deleted kurono's post


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

Kurapica shits on Feitan.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2009)

hisoka vs machi


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

isnt claymore almost at 40k


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

We used to be ahead of them aswell


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 16, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> isnt claymore almost at 40k



are you thinking what i'm thinking?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah..........


----------



## The Imp (Nov 16, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> I forget
> 
> He beat a few challengers and one guy after hawk I think
> 
> my memory is bad



i'm around the time he beats eagle the blond dude from america to get his second weight class


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> are you thinking what i'm thinking?



oh ...........


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

10 1000x1500 px nuke bombs


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

For those gay over Hisoka:


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 16, 2009)

but this thread will be closed again if we do _that_


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> i'm around the time he beats eagle the blond dude from america to get his second weight class



yeah I don't think he has any real fights from there on

since he's not challenging the next one yet

unless he already did; then that one must have been hella shitty character for me to forget

doubt it though


----------



## The Imp (Nov 16, 2009)

good memories


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

As long as you guys spam within reason we'll be fine so random comments about HxH should be added to each post.

Like for instance Gon is so weak.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

who cares it will be worth the laughs oh god

those poor claymorians won't know what hit em

their fault for being gay


----------



## Freija (Nov 16, 2009)

Freija > you.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 16, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> yeah I don't think he has any real fights from there on
> 
> since he's not challenging the next one yet
> 
> ...



takamura's fights are the best ones


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

Lol that was awesome.

Shit I forgot which Claymore member had this thread closed down, if I could remember I'd probably neg him to death.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2009)

gon will visit hanzo's village,I'm sure hanzo told him to pay him a visit

and there ,he'll train to be a ninja


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

are you near chapter 600 yet

cause you get a really sick fight from mashiba and sawamura

it's my second favorite after the hawk one


----------



## The Imp (Nov 16, 2009)

582

Ippo already beat sawamura. 

He's about to fight Sanada's kouhai who's ranked 7th or some shit.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 16, 2009)

Freija said:


> Freija > you.



Woha! 

Good to see you in these waters! 

as if I have been around myself lol


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

I forget who sanada is

oh wait is that the nerd w/ glasses

and his kouhai is the one who's training his stomach to take ippos liver blows?

looooooool that fight is so hilarious


----------



## The Imp (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah that's the one


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2009)

...........
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtmE6qvO65s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

Frieja stop masturbating to your reps.

And you lot stop discussing HnI.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 16, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Lol that was awesome.
> 
> Shit I forgot which Claymore member had this thread closed down, if I could remember I'd probably neg him to death.



Please do let me know too if you find out


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

i thought it was halfheart

i mean jewheart


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

Someone from there bitched to Halfhearted about it, that we were discussing OP more than HxH


----------



## The Imp (Nov 16, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ...........
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtmE6qvO65s[/YOUTUBE]



oh shit that looks so awesome


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 16, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Someone from there bitched to Halfhearted about it, that we were discussing OP more than HxH



I thought it was because of NeBy talking about someone's dead grand pa :S


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

I shall use this as victory 25k post:


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah you should go watch the animated hawk fight

I mean usually I don't care for watching anime version of shounen mangas but that was still epic even when I knew exactly what was gonna happen


----------



## The Imp (Nov 16, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> I thought it was because of NeBy talking about someone's dead grand pa :S



it happened like 10 minutes after i took the 31 k post in the claymore thread.

i posted the pic like a page ago


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

> I thought it was because of NeBy talking about someone's dead grand pa



I think its was all of it, we were spamming about crazy stuff by the end


----------



## Freija (Nov 16, 2009)

I let the rep cannon loose.


----------



## Freija (Nov 16, 2009)

So Danchou > Hisoka, discuss.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 16, 2009)

on                                                   who?


Edit: Hisoka> Danchou

Danchou is no where near as close of a good character as Hisoka.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 16, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> it happened like 10 minutes after i took the 31 k post in the claymore thread.
> 
> i posted the pic like a page ago



yeah I wasnt here at that time, sorry I was here when it was closed only shortly because of spamming before that



Ennoea said:


> I think its was all of it, we were spamming about crazy stuff by the end



 what you expect? Its what togashi does to us! Lack of HxH


----------



## Freija (Nov 16, 2009)

Want some? Do you ?


Well I'm 24h :/


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 16, 2009)

Freija said:


> So Danchou > Hisoka, discuss.



Do you want me to bring Pokuru's No 1 fan to this thread?


----------



## Freija (Nov 16, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> on                                                   who?
> 
> 
> Edit: Hisoka> Danchou



Danchou is on a whole different level.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

i like how there are so many lurkers who don't post 

just waiting to surprise buttsecks jewsteal the 25k


----------



## Freija (Nov 16, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> Do you want me to bring Pokuru's No 1 fan to this thread?



He's asleep or fucking his teachers assistant


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 16, 2009)

We just came out of this discussion oh dear


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 16, 2009)

Freija said:


> He's asleep or fucking his teachers assistant



Lucky you 

He is getting more followers in here though =p


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 16, 2009)

don't leave kuroro fans

we'll own 25k


----------



## The Imp (Nov 16, 2009)

less than 20 posts now


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

okkuru: **


----------



## Freija (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah, and Danchou still > Hisoka.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

danchous going to qq soon


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

My rep power compared to Freija is that of a water pistol to Chuck Norris

closer to the next rank


----------



## Freija (Nov 16, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> okkuru: **



I'll neg you later 


edit: for the record


2,327,616


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 16, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> okkuru: **



QFT                     .


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

lol I just hit 70k I'm the best


----------



## The Imp (Nov 16, 2009)

lurkers are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

lol chikky


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 16, 2009)

no cheating

cheaters are bigger ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2009)

damn it
I hate those moments


----------



## The Imp (Nov 16, 2009)

we're almost there


----------



## Freija (Nov 16, 2009)

Guys back on topic, discuss why Danchou > Hisoka.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

lol i winner


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2009)

Hisoka.....


----------



## Freija (Nov 16, 2009)

Raging faggoty ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Danchou >>>>>>> Hisoka!


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 16, 2009)

*25k!

Danchou >>> Hisoka!​*


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

watawwfawffawfwfwfw


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 16, 2009)

Freija said:


> Guys back on topic, discuss why Danchou > Hisoka.



Asking the wrong question there


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

Badass:


----------



## Freija (Nov 16, 2009)

CHIKKY CHAPPY SAID IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

godamm this fucking lag


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2009)

no ........


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

I missed by 5


----------



## The Imp (Nov 16, 2009)

chikky that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2009)

I'll delele a post


----------



## The Imp (Nov 16, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I missed by 5



lol                                                  .

i was only one off

fuck 30 seconds


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 16, 2009)

I knew I was gonna miss anyways


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

Chikky for you:


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

wow i haven't posed so many people since ever

i feel so generous


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

ha ha

except none for neby

owned


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 16, 2009)

Time to sleep and Hisoka > Danchou


----------



## The Imp (Nov 16, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> ha ha
> 
> except none for neby
> 
> owned



lol

i rarely rep people


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

man it would have been so epic if I posted 40 qqing kuroros


----------



## Freija (Nov 16, 2009)

Danchou > Hisoka, good night.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 16, 2009)

so long

i've done my life's mission 



> I'll delele a post


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2009)

same Hisoka>kuroro

night//


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

3 **


----------



## The Imp (Nov 16, 2009)

i was gonna post that pokkuru image thati've been using lately


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

wow where the hell do all of you live

china

lol


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2009)

it's 3 am here........


----------



## The Imp (Nov 16, 2009)

what time is it where you guys live?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

Hisoka bitchslap:


I should go to sleep aswell.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

It's 5:00 PM but I've been awake since 9:00 PM last night

weak


----------



## The Imp (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

5? where the hell do you live? hawaii?


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

I live in the land of the miner 69ers and homosexuals


----------



## The Imp (Nov 16, 2009)

almost 150 posts in half an hour

not bad


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

Kuroro>Hisoka

And with that goodnight ladies, gentlemen and Gall.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 16, 2009)

I'll go to sleep too because bandwagoning is the coolest thing ever


----------



## The Imp (Nov 16, 2009)

off to read HnI 

see you guys later


----------



## Freija (Nov 16, 2009)

2:14 am, I've been awake for 3 days, stfu noobs.


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Nov 16, 2009)

Hisoka >>> Kuroro


----------



## valerian (Nov 16, 2009)

Hisoka=Kuroro


----------



## Stroev (Nov 16, 2009)

Chloro > Kururo


----------



## Drizzt (Nov 16, 2009)

Hmmm... 

Anyways, does anyone know the time line from battle tower to ant arc? Because, there is still alot of story that the author can cover after conclusion of the current arc. I mean - battle tower has a time limit of 3 months between battle before they are thrown out. And I know that Killua would like battle Kastro during the Olympia Battles - and it should be easier since the opponent that gave Gon and Killua a hard time seem weaker compare to what the duo are facing at the moment. I mean I don't believe that it has been that long since the last battle and their battles within Greed Island. 

From what I could remember it has been at least two months and a week since they were able to overcome the challenges. And then with the Ant's arc - I don't know it been more than two weeks to where we're currently at the moment. 

And there is also Gon's continuing search of his father - but he did mention that he wanted to see the ruins of Lascla(?) - and there could be a couple of stories to be squeezed from there. And also, to learn more about the Shooting Star city from where the Phantom group comes from - it would be interesting journeying there. 

And there is the fact that Gon still has a lot of development to pursuit - because he been overwhelmed with the stronger opponents that he hasn't overcome - Hisoka, Pituo, Phantom group; Nobunaga, and a couple of others. And I know that there are far stronger opponents that are still in the world. 

Ah.. well.. >_> that seem too much work...


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 17, 2009)

Stroev said:


> *Chloro* > Kururo



only those american imperialists use that name


and it's chrolo not chloro


----------



## Proxy (Nov 17, 2009)

Me >= You and You >= Me means what?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 17, 2009)

^a logical contradiction? an empty statement?

hmmmm

*strokes beard*


----------



## Proxy (Nov 17, 2009)

It means Me = You. I R SMART


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 17, 2009)

i see


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 17, 2009)

nice ryodan video

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHjIBhIKLuY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neelon (Nov 17, 2009)

Meruem >  Kuroro + hisoka together.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 17, 2009)

chikky reported for double posting

ha-ha /owned


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 17, 2009)

fuck, go away. stop trolling me


----------



## krizma (Nov 17, 2009)

Hysoka >>> Quwrof Wrccywheih

With Hisoka, togashi actually took his time and did research how the name was pronounced in Romaji. He almost got it right (hysoka and hisoka sound the same)

With Kuroro, he just didn't give a shit and typed on random letters on his keyboard when he had to come up with his romanization.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 17, 2009)

I just discovered those cute pitou pictures on gelbooru


ok,ok i have to admit... pitou is a girl


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 17, 2009)

long time no see


----------



## Blade (Nov 17, 2009)

nice ava, it's from bakemonogatari huh?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 17, 2009)

It is indeed 

Good eye


----------



## Blade (Nov 17, 2009)

Adult Shinobu is far better


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 17, 2009)

bakemonogatari=awesome........

on topic

Hisoka rocks


----------



## Blade (Nov 17, 2009)

Hisoka is gonna kick arses after the 10 new upcoming chapters


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 17, 2009)

............


----------



## Teach (Nov 17, 2009)

Togashi has probably evolved since he took time to search deep within himself, expecting mindblowing chapters.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 17, 2009)

I never noticed it, but did you know that Togashi has given us a very accurate powerlevel chart for the HxHverse? It's in chapter 210 if you look closely. This should put an end to a lot of battle discussions around here for good.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Nov 17, 2009)

Okay Togashi, lets try longer than a volume this time.


----------



## Blade (Nov 17, 2009)

i hope also his art to be better, it deserves to be cool


----------



## NeBy (Nov 17, 2009)

!! Another 200 posts!

I'll be busy for 3 hours to respond to every (even mildly) interesting post!! 

STFU, I do what I want, even if I don't want it!


----------



## Pitou (Nov 17, 2009)

hey NeBy I`ve got a cute new avatar


----------



## Ryan (Nov 17, 2009)

Danchou said:


> I never noticed it, but did you know that Togashi has given us a very accurate powerlevel chart for the HxHverse? It's in chapter 210 if you look closely. This should put an end to a lot of battle discussions around here for good.



Almost believed that, lol. If you just changed Kuroro's place with the King's, it would have been more believable. Anyway, it's obvious what Togashi was trying to say. Killua > all. Killua just doesn't realize it yet.


----------



## krizma (Nov 17, 2009)

Pitou said:


> hey NeBy I`ve got a cute new avatar



I got the full pic


----------



## Stroev (Nov 17, 2009)

The only time the art buged me was during the Rydoan's matches against the Ants.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 17, 2009)

Then they reuploaded it.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 17, 2009)

Teach said:


> Togashi has probably evolved since he took time to search deep within himself, expecting mindblowing chapters.



Lol at people expecting consistent releases, Togashi is just low on disposable income and shit and doesn?t want to tap into the sailor moon or YYH money as that goes into their savings account. He will drop a chapter or 10 and then boom *starting from next issue the series will be on hiatus, we hope you understand*.


----------



## krizma (Nov 17, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Then they reuploaded it.



Because I told them to


----------



## Pitou (Nov 17, 2009)

krizma said:


> I got the full pic



me too nya
the art is amazing


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 17, 2009)

krizma said:


> Because I told them to



yeah, before those chapters looked like doodles. now it looks presentable.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 17, 2009)

I can`t believe that there are people who still think hxh consists of the terrible drawings he did years ago


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 17, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> long time no see



Taaaaaaaaaaaaaki, it has been a long while ^^




Danchou said:


> I never noticed it, but did you know that Togashi has given us a very accurate powerlevel chart for the HxHverse? It's in chapter 210 if you look closely. This should put an end to a lot of battle discussions around here for good.



ha ha nice try, only problem is you draw the chart up side down  



FireKain said:


> i hope also his art to be better, it deserves to be cool



At this point I honestly dont care about the images, if he had written the story full in 10 issues (basically 20 pages of writing) instead of 10 chapters with a little progress but alot of nice work I would have prefered it. I am tired of waiting a year for a  story to move one monoscole forward =/


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 17, 2009)

Nico love, I miss you T___T


----------



## Stroev (Nov 17, 2009)

I hope for the actual characters of YYH shows up, even a a joke.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 17, 2009)

I've been through them now, and I've been VERY moderate in choosing to reply.

So no whining... 


Ennoea said:


> we were spamming about crazy stuff by the end



Indeed. And that spamming on other forums really did us in.



kurono76767 said:


> lurkers are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



That can't be, or you would be lurking constantly, 24/24! 



chikkychappy said:


> *25k!
> 
> Danchou >>> Hisoka!​*



LOLZ!

Well done, chikky, and congrats.



Eldritch said:


> I live in the land of the miner 69ers and homosexuals



That would explain everything!

Well...your obsession and emo-projection, at least... 



Drizzt said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Anyways, does anyone know the time line from battle tower to ant arc? Because, there is still alot of story that the author can cover after conclusion of the current arc. I mean - battle tower has a time limit of 3 months between battle before they are thrown out. And I know that Killua would like battle Kastro during the Olympia Battles - and it should be easier since the opponent that gave Gon and Killua a hard time seem weaker compare to what the duo are facing at the moment. I mean I don't believe that it has been that long since the last battle and their battles within Greed Island.
> 
> From what I could remember it has been at least two months and a week since they were able to overcome the challenges. And then with the Ant's arc - I don't know it been more than two weeks to where we're currently at the moment.



One serious post amongst dozens...

First of all; Killua can't fight Kastro: the guy is as dead as a dodo. Hisoka made sure of that.

Now, if I remember well, 3 months for the celestial tower, then they go to Gons' house, but that doesn't last long (a week or so?), then the auction/YS... (2 - 3 weeks?), then the GI-arc...well, that's difficult to guess, but we DO know that, at 3/4 of the GI-arc, Killua has to go to the second exam, and since there's only one each year, at that moment, a year had passed. After that; the end of the GI, then the first part of ant-arc...another couple of weeks. Then, further in the ant-arc, Netero once mentions 3 months have passed.

My best estimate would put them in between 1 and 1,5 year further than when the series started. The boys were around 11-12, so now they would be 12-13y old, 14 y max.



chikkychappy said:


> only those american imperialists use that name
> 
> 
> and it's chrolo not chloro



Indeed! Ultra-capitalistic Anglo-Saxon imperialistic pigs! 



chikkychappy said:


> ^a logical contradiction? an empty statement?
> 
> hmmmm
> 
> *strokes beard*



Beard? Beard? You're a woman with a beard? 



Pitou said:


> I just discovered those cute pitou pictures on gelbooru
> 
> ok,ok i have to admit... pitou is a girl



There you go! 

Ofcourse she is!

Hmm..strange though...I thought it was the same site I visited last time, but now I can't seem to find anything of Pitou anymore. Searching with ''Pitou, or 'nefel', or 'hxh' or 'hunterxhunter' yields nothing.

I tried with the category 'uncensored', but then I got a HUGE truckload of loli and shota images on that site (and even some goru).  I tried to wade through them to find Pitou, but there were just too many and I gave up after a while (besides, Pitou isn't really guro, shota nor loli, so I'm not even sure she was among those).

So how did you find it?




Pitou said:


> hey NeBy I`ve got a cute new avatar



So I've noticed. 

I'll rep you for it (and the fact you've come to realise the truth about Pitou  )...but it seems I need to spread more rep first.



krizma said:


> I got the full pic



Maybe I too. I don't know. I certainly have that one where she's on her knees/belly, masturbating herself, though. I remember once asking in nexgear what the text said. Huge scandal! Many (well, actually only two, but they were annoying) self-imposed knights of the New Ethic were all over me. But kewl was cool, though (and he reads a bit of Japanese). She was saying; "and this is why the King doesn't need protection", or something like that.
(most of the rest of the text were moans and nyaa's) 



Pitou said:


> I can`t believe that there are people who still think hxh consists of the terrible drawings he did years ago



Well...he DID make those terrible drawings. hxh fan as I am, even I thought they were ugly scribbles, at the time.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 17, 2009)

> Well...he DID make those terrible drawings. hxh fan as I am, even I thought they were ugly scribbles, at the time.


thats right but the people should buy the volumes instead of complaining



> Hmm..strange though...I thought it was the same site I visited last time, but now I can't seem to find anything of Pitou anymore. Searching with ''Pitou, or 'nefel', or 'hxh' or 'hunterxhunter' yields nothing.



the search function of gelbooru sucks. you have to use "nefelpitou" or "hunter_x_hunter"


----------



## The Imp (Nov 17, 2009)

NeBy said:


> That can't be, or you would be lurking constantly, 24/24!



It's 24/7 not 24/24 dipshit.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 17, 2009)

oh, so it's actually returning and not just a rumour. m
Is it known how many chapters Togashi is going to release before buggering off again?


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 17, 2009)

no one knows. most assume 10, as thats wot he usually comes up with.


----------



## valerian (Nov 17, 2009)

I may have to start buying the volumes then if the art looks better. 



Pitou said:


> the search function of gelbooru sucks. you have to use "nefelpitou" or "hunter_x_hunter"



Search on Pixiv. 



kurono76767 said:


> It's 24/7 not 24/24 dipshit.







   

Do they appear in the manga again after their fight with Kuroro?


----------



## NeBy (Nov 17, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> It's 24/7 not 24/24 dipshit.



Your mother-goldfish! 


I'll make it 24h a day... or 'around the clock', if you understand that better...


----------



## The Imp (Nov 17, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> I may have to start buying the volumes then if the art looks better.
> 
> Search on Pixiv.
> 
> ...




The art looks better but it isn't a giant difference in quality. It still looks mediocre imo but atleast it isn't scribbles.

They both have cameo appearances in the ant arc. The old man appears in the ant arc for 4 or 5 chaps and killua's dad for like half a chapter.

They're still badass though.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 17, 2009)

oh gud NeBy ! I think you really need to calm the shit down and maybe sometimes keep your opinions to yourself as far as HxH is concerned do let it all out but any other personal opinion should stay out of this place at all times, so if it bothered you at the time you should have kept your mouth closed ....


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 17, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> It's 24/7 not 24/24 dipshit.



lol owned so bad neby

get shutted the fuck up


----------



## The Imp (Nov 17, 2009)

NeBy said:


> But anyhow, it had nothing to do with the closing down; that happened right after the spamming in that other forum.



what other forum? I think you mean other section.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 17, 2009)

pto is rly hot lol


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2009)

here 

The greatest art in HxH history, restored my faith in Togodshi.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 17, 2009)

seriously,they publish them like that


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2009)

I can't believe Jump even accepted those, I'd be like friend kids can draw better than that.

I bet he drew the Ant arc with one hand, God knows what was occupying the other hand


----------



## valerian (Nov 17, 2009)

Seriously, does he not feel embarassed for bringing in art like that?


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 17, 2009)

wait can someone explain to me who Jairo is

I just reread the chapter and his insertion seems really random

I skimmed that section so I don't remember him at all


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 17, 2009)

a future villian

read that chapter,it's really good


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 17, 2009)

I just did

At first I thought he was a former human who turned into an ant but he's a future villain what


----------



## The Imp (Nov 17, 2009)

wait wat chapter


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 17, 2009)

204

damn he makes a much better villain than qqroro and cellclone

but still it was pretty random to insert this chapter in the middle of the ant arc


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2009)

He's the one that established NGL. He's a human that was turned in to an Ant, he's also the one most likely to have created the Queen. But he broke free of the Queens control becuase he retained his human memories and believed himself to be a King. And he's kept his will strong which involves him practically wanting to create and spread evil.

And btw Meleron is Jairo:ho


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 17, 2009)

wait quit confusing me homos


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 17, 2009)

so much potential
Togashi 



> And btw Meleron is Jairo



you made that theory because meleron got similar cloths


----------



## Proxy (Nov 17, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I bet he drew the Ant arc with one hand, God knows what was occupying the other hand



His wife's ass


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 17, 2009)

actually he drew it with his mouth


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2009)

Nah he drew it with his ass cheeks, thats the only explanation. His hands were too busy with beating his wife at Super Smash Bros.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2009)

> you made that theory because meleron got similar cloths



Its either him or the Squid.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 17, 2009)

^^.......


----------



## The Imp (Nov 17, 2009)

I just read 204 and Jairo seems pretty interesting. He hasn't shown up since then right?

Also did the Genei Ryodan find a nen healer for Kuroro yet?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 17, 2009)

yes
Hisoka  brought him

actually there is a page with hisoka,kuroro and the nen-remover

-yeah,jairo didnt show up


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2009)

I was re-reading the King and Komugi's scenes, lol she blushed when the King asked for her name. Talk about not so Beauty and the Beast


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 17, 2009)

^^

not so beauty=king

beast=komugi


----------



## NeBy (Nov 17, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> wait quit confusing me homos



He was making a joke with a well-known silly theory.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 17, 2009)

who read what Neby wrote ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 17, 2009)

This place is suppose to  bring us fans together and talk about something that we enjoy to talk and read....or at least is that what i though


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 17, 2009)

everyone thinks the same
some people are just,meh ,whatever


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2009)

Neby seriously PM each other, lets keep the discussion relevant.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2009)

HxH art:


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2009)

Some Gon and Killua art:


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 17, 2009)

Machi


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2009)

Wtf is Gon doing?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Eldritch (Nov 17, 2009)

how come gon always looks so retarded in fan arts


----------



## The Imp (Nov 17, 2009)

gon looks like a retard in this pick as well


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 17, 2009)

who cares, look how hot they drew shizuku.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 17, 2009)

So _Machi_ was her name! vv

Use the edit button, it's down at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 17, 2009)

awesome will be more awesome,if they added hisoka

actually L reminds me of kuroro


----------



## The Imp (Nov 17, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Wtf is Gon doing?



He wants to grab those tits. Wait is that Killua's head that is covering Gon's lower body...



gay


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 17, 2009)

i don't find drawings of cartoon girls with extremely deformed proportions hot lol


----------



## Stroev (Nov 17, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> gay


Entire premise of the series, duh.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2009)

If this isn't manly then I don't know what is:


----------



## Stroev (Nov 17, 2009)

Read JJBA and Fist of the North Star

Pretty GAR bro.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 17, 2009)

you know who is both hot and manly

pto ~~~~~~~~squiggly~~~~squiggle~~~~~~*~~*~~~star~~~****


----------



## The Imp (Nov 17, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> If this isn't manly then I don't know what is:


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 17, 2009)

you actually made an emote out of that

your move lololol


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 17, 2009)

Haahahaha that made my day 
Some post Hisoka fan arts!!


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 18, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Some post Hisoka fan arts!!


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 18, 2009)

lol that actually looks hot I wonder if Kuroro would look this good as a female


----------



## Danchou (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's one from Hisoka and Kuroro.



Meryem



Should've used different colors though.


----------



## Toreador (Nov 18, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Should've used different colors though.



Should've looked forward.. his eyes look retarded, rest is good imo.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 18, 2009)

krizma said:


> With Hisoka, togashi actually took his time and did research how the name was pronounced in Romaji. He almost got it right (hysoka and hisoka sound the same)



it's hyskoa not hysoka.

so togashi can't even get it right despite the name being a japanese word  what a relevant character this hyskoa is 



Danchou said:


> I never noticed it, but did you know that Togashi has given us a very accurate powerlevel chart for the HxHverse? It's in chapter 210 if you look closely. This should put an end to a lot of battle discussions around here for good.



epic truth 

so everyone should stop arguing now; those are god's words right there


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 18, 2009)

gaymores are 51 posts away from 37000


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2009)

Wait, open thread?

I forgot this is coming back again


----------



## krizma (Nov 18, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> it's hyskoa not hysoka.
> 
> so togashi can't even get it right despite the name being a japanese word  what a relevant character this hyskoa is



lol wtf togashi I bet he did nothing but playing video games when he was in school as well. I remember him saying that he sucks at english and that he called it "Level-E" because he thought Alien was spelled Elien.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 18, 2009)

where did this video gamer togashi rumor came from ?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2009)

> where did this video gamer togashi rumor came from ?



I don't know how much truth theres to this, but the rumour goes that while working on YYH Togashi started taking frequent breaks. SJ tried to make Togashi hire assistants to keep an eye on him but he claimed assistants slowed down the process (lol Togashi). 

Anyway after taking too many breaks and refusing to answer their calls SJ went and broke down the door to Togashi's home. There in the living room they went to find him in front of the tv playing Dragon Quest, bloodshot eyes, wearing nothing but his wifes thongs (ran out of clean underwear), screaming "Die slime Die!!!". He looked at them was like sup

This story is in no way accurate and was made for enetertainment purposes


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

I just read the first chapter and it ok. 
I cant make to much of a judgment from a 1st chapter I'll continue when I'm done with this other manga I'm reading .


----------



## Danchou (Nov 18, 2009)

The fact that he made an arc based on rpgs is enough evidence. 

I just noticed that I've achieved a spot in the top 10 posters of this thread. Next step is top 5.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 18, 2009)

Pitou said:


> I just can`t believe he will write more than 10 chapters



I don't believe it . Just watch him bail out .


----------



## Fran (Nov 18, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Wait, open thread?
> 
> I forgot this is coming back again



wear your machi set again zaru pek


----------



## Pitou (Nov 18, 2009)

togashi used to be a teacher
when he was at school he played tetris every day^^


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2009)

Pitou said:


> togashi used to be a teacher
> when he was at school he played tetris every day^^



teach them what? how to stall at the last minute before its time to turn in an assignment?


----------



## Pitou (Nov 18, 2009)

I buy the german volumes and in volume 20 is an interview with togashi
he said he was to shy so he got a mangaka
and he said that he played tetris every day when he was at high school


----------



## Stroev (Nov 18, 2009)

I actually liked Greed Island. Sue me.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 18, 2009)

Considerably less posts now. 



Lobolover said:


> I don't believe it . Just watch him bail out .



He will end with: "I will be taking a break, and I'll be back as soon as possible. I hope you understand..."

We f- do...  



Pitou said:


> I buy the german volumes and in volume 20 is an interview with togashi
> he said he was to shy so he got a mangaka
> and he said that he played tetris every day when he was at high school



Apparently, he's not so shy anymore, since he posted a vid of himself on youtube...


But anyway; what do you guys think of the 1st hxh OVA evvah? (I confess I didn't even know it existed, what a surprise, for such a long-time HxH fan like me!)

Did anyone here already saw it?

Are there still other OVA's, not known in our secluded Western World-part?


----------



## Pitou (Nov 18, 2009)

greed island was a really awsome adventure
there is no reason to sue you
 my ranking is:
1.ant arc
2. yorkshin arc
3.greed island
4. hunter exam
5. celestial tower

but they are all great


----------



## Stroev (Nov 18, 2009)

I wonder who'd be a match for the King anyways if Neterou fails. I mean sure the Ryodan, but they'll take some casualties if they don't wtfpwn him. Plus the guards.

I just hope it doesn't end with the King and his guards making peace with Gon & co. and then flying away into the background. Plenty of times that's happened in fiction.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 18, 2009)

Pitou said:


> greed island was a really awsome adventure
> there is no reason to sue you
> my ranking is:
> 1.ant arc
> ...




The problem with HxH is, that there are superb parts in every arc. And some of those scenes in one chapter/episode are better than other parts in other chapters/episodes.

For instance, I find the parts of the ant-arc with the king and snotgirl superbly done, better than most other scenes in the other arcs, even. (But the emo-180°-turns&swings of octosquid are far less good). And of course, while the celestial arc is a bit short and mainly involves fighting...the fight between Hisoka and Gon is simply not to be missed. 

But, if I had to take everything in consideration, as a whole I would say:

1)York shin arc
2)Exam arc
3)Ant-arc
4)GI arc
5)Celestial Tower arc
6)Zoaldyeck arc


----------



## Danchou (Nov 18, 2009)

My ranking

- York Shin (absolute best, stellar, awesome <3 ^x)
- Ant Arc
- Hunter Exam + Zoaldyeck arc
- Greed Island
- Celestial Towers



Stroev said:


> I wonder who'd be a match for the King anyways if Neterou fails. I mean sure the Ryodan, but they'll take some casualties if they don't wtfpwn him. Plus the guards.
> 
> I just hope it doesn't end with the King and his guards making peace with Gon & co. and then flying away into the background. Plenty of times that's happened in fiction.


Kuroro. Ging should be a match. Probably the other top 5 nenusers. Maybe Maha Zoaldyeck and I guess maybe some other toptiers we haven't seen much of like the vice-president of the Hunter Association.

It's hard to say, since we have seen so little of the high and toptiers.


Another question. Purely going by what we have seen of them. Which hunters would be able to solo Yupi?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 18, 2009)

-york shin/ant arc
-exam
-GI
-celestial
-Zoaldyeck

.............


----------



## Orion (Nov 18, 2009)

Danchou said:


> My ranking
> 
> - York Shin (absolute best, stellar, awesome <3 ^x)
> - Ant Arc
> ...



Going purely by what we have seen I would be hardpressed to see anyone but kururo using funcloth and teleportation being able to decisively beat yupi 1v1...he just seems too strong for anyone so far to take on with brute force.


----------



## lunchb0x (Nov 18, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Another question. Purely going by what we have seen of them. Which hunters would be able to solo Yupi?



I don't really like Kuroro much, definitely a Hisoka fan but Kururo could probably solo almost any inexperienced nen user due to his experience and versatility of his abilities. Should be a straight forward win. 

I would like to think Hisoka would also win  I think Yupi's straightforward attacks would have trouble hitting him, Yupi didn't seem to use Gyo allowing Hisoka to set up a strategy. I imagine Hisoka tying up Yupi's arms with bungie gum like a bully "stop hitting yourself, stop hitting yourself"

Not sure about Yupi stage 2 though, maybe we'll see more in the next few chapters. If yupi can now fire off his rage explosion from that cannon looking arm then scary times for any opponent.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 18, 2009)

.................. Hisoka,bitchs 

I can see netero or kuroro defeating him

and probably
zeno and silva


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 18, 2009)

Probably Kuroro but what about Feitan? Or would the pain be too much for him to take?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 18, 2009)

what about Ubo .......


----------



## Fran (Nov 18, 2009)

Before the ant arc, Ubo should have been the most physically powerful nen user (stronger than Netero) that we'd have seen, With the ants and their ridiculously stupid power ratings, probably not. 

Reiza and Ubo would make an awesome combination to fight Yupi.


----------



## lunchb0x (Nov 18, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what about Ubo .......



I was going to mention that in my last post, forgot about it lol

Would be an awesome match-up imo. I think they are both beasts, Yupi is def going to have more nen overall but Ubo was incredibly durable to attacks like Yupi's, pretty hard to predict though.

Even Franklin may have a chance against Yupi if he's able to dodge and keep his distance while firing those powerful nen bullets.

Feitan would be a tough one, there's no question that Yupi would give him enough damage to unleash the counter attack but would it be enough to completely kill Yupi? I think it was serious overkill to that ant queen and all the ryodan were scared of it so I would say he has a decent chance based on that.

edit: all of this is against stage 1 yupi though since we have no idea what he's capable of now except that big blade.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 18, 2009)

If Ubo, what about Kurapica? .......


----------



## Danchou (Nov 18, 2009)

Orion said:


> Going purely by what we have seen I would be hardpressed to see anyone but kururo using funcloth and teleportation being able to decisively beat yupi 1v1...he just seems too strong for anyone so far to take on with brute force.


Yupi shrugs off continous pretty high level assaults like they're nothing. I agree that I don't really see anyone taking him out with brute force from what we have seen.





lunchb0x said:


> I don't really like Kuroro much, definitely a Hisoka fan but Kururo could probably solo almost any inexperienced nen user due to his experience and versatility of his abilities. Should be a straight forward win.
> 
> I would like to think Hisoka would also win  I think Yupi's straightforward attacks would have trouble hitting him, Yupi didn't seem to use Gyo allowing Hisoka to set up a strategy. I imagine Hisoka tying up Yupi's arms with bungie gum like a bully "stop hitting yourself, stop hitting yourself"
> 
> Not sure about Yupi stage 2 though, maybe we'll see more in the next few chapters. If yupi can now fire off his rage explosion from that cannon looking arm then scary times for any opponent.


I think Hisoka could attach Bungee Gum due to his battlesmart, but Yupi is probably too strong to be tied down by it. Plus Hisoka lacks a finishing move that could take him out.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> .................. Hisoka,bitchs
> 
> I can see netero or kuroro defeating him
> 
> ...


Do you think that what we have seen of them is enough to take him out so far? Because I can see where you are coming from powerscaling wise, but featwise not so much. I mean Yupi is a real durability monster that's undmaged by every attack they have been throwing at him.


Hisoka said:


> Probably Kuroro but what about Feitan? Or would the pain be too much for him to take?


I want to think that he could beat Yupi and given his power he has the potential, but I think he falls a bit short (no pun) overall. If he isn't rusty he's one of the fastest in HxH without a doubt, but the Feitan we saw was rusty and pretty easily hurt by someone like Zazan. Yupi's attacks are much more powerful, faster and versatile so I see him beating him and if one of those explosions catches him killing him in one shot. If he does manage to tank a lot of damage (if Yupi only starts whipping him like he did to Shoot) then he'd be able to make a Rising Sun powerful enough to finish Yupi.


hgfdsahjkl said:


> what about Ubo .......


Ubo wins the GAR fight. I'd put my money for the real fight on Yupi though. :ho


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 18, 2009)

> Because I can see where you are coming from powerscaling wise, but featwise not so much. I mean Yupi is a real durability monster that's undmaged by every attack they have been throwing at him.



powerscale

also zeno and silva long range attacks are good against yubi


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 18, 2009)

ah its been a while I forgot the names of the characters =/ Time to re-read some chapters.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2009)

> Another question. Purely going by what we have seen of them. Which hunters would be able to solo Yupi?



Feitan and his pain packer would destroy Yupi, and I think his armor would be able to take the physical damage.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 18, 2009)

he'll die before that


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 18, 2009)

kuroro can take on both ging and mereum



at the same time


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 18, 2009)

dream on loser


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2009)

If Feitan dies of the damage he recieves or the armor is destroyed then neither Hisoka or Kuroro have a chance

He has the speed, the defence and the ability to destroy any of the RG, not sure about the King tho.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 18, 2009)

Feitan 

I don't think so


----------



## Danchou (Nov 18, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> If Feitan dies of the damage he recieves or the armor is destroyed then neither Hisoka or Kuroro have a chance
> 
> He has the speed, the defence and the ability to destroy any of the RG, not sure about the King tho.


The breakingpoint is the defense imo. He should be able to take a lot of damage based on his hatsu and he needs to tank damage to use it, but a hit from freaking Zazan broke his arm. That means Yupi would destroy him with his higher caliber attacks unless he hits him with lower caliber attacks like those claws that even Shoot managed to tank continously without dying.

At this point I'm wondering why I'm not fanboying the guy in my sig and avy. 

Forget that, Pain Packer oneshots Yupi.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2009)

Im pretty sure Feitan said he was as strong as Kuroro and he's got an umbrella. He's badass


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 18, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> dream on loser







Ennoea said:


> If Feitan dies of the damage he recieves or the armor is destroyed then neither Hisoka or Kuroro have a chance



you overrate feitan. 

besides, we all know phinx>feitan


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 18, 2009)

actually this is becoming quite tedious


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2009)

The problem is his defence, but the question is if the Pain Packer can take out Yuppi? 

I think so, Pitou would be a problem tho, with her speed I think Fietan would end up decapitated but its the same can the pain packer kill pitou? Feitan only recieved one hit from Zazan and practically slaughtered her and she was no weakling. So if Yuppi did alot of damage then Im pretty sure he'd fry Yuppi and even Pitou. It depends on timing.

Gon on the other hand has no chance.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 18, 2009)

Check the Naruto spoiler thread apparently togashi and his wife will be having a convo with Kishi.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 18, 2009)

link .........


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 18, 2009)

Link removed

since im such a kind guy to save you what 8 clicks on your mouse.


From ohana
"Also and most important of all 


A talk between Kishimoto, Togashi(Yu Yu Hakusho,HXH) and his wife (Sailor Moon's author)."


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 18, 2009)

I didnt know which one

but yeah,sure
you're a kind guy


----------



## The Imp (Nov 18, 2009)

lol togashi


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 18, 2009)

Kishi asks Togashi on advise for the new Dragon Quest game


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks like they are trying to slowly reintroduce togashi back to the shonen jump reader..maybe this means more than 10 chaps...maybe?

nah.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 18, 2009)

So long as there are chapters.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 18, 2009)

togashi is first and foremost game critic

next mangaka


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2009)

> Looks like they are trying to slowly reintroduce togashi back to the shonen jump reader..maybe this means more than 10 chaps...maybe?



I like the sound of this optimism.

In b4 Togashi is Zero Punctuation.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 19, 2009)

Where can I find the volumes of the ant arc with the re-drawn art? 

I finished the anime long time ago, but now decided to read the manga.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 19, 2009)

Whoo, I'm curious as to that talk between Kishimoto and Togashi (and his wife). I guess the rumour about them being friends was true after all. That explains why Kishimoto got away with 'adapting' stuff from HxH into Naruto. 

Judging by the impressive list of mangaka that will have a feature in the 10 year anniversary of Naruto, SJ has gone out of their way to pay Naruto it's respect. I don't think there was much ado about HxH in it's tenth year which is no wonder when it was on hiatus for nearly the whole of 2008.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2009)

krizma said:


> You can see, the redrawn art is quite presentable.



Holy fucking shit

I didn't even see those redrawn ones yet, it's 12049014 times better


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2009)

So much better, scans only need translation which we already have. I hope someone finishes them off. The good version of the  Kaito double page spread is what I've been waiting for, I guess Togashi didn't waste a year an a half.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 19, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Holy fucking shit
> 
> I didn't even see those redrawn ones yet, it's 12049014 times better



Yeah. But still its not nowhere near to yu yu hakusho art


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow, huge freaking difference 

Thanks for the comparison.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2009)

> Yeah. But still its not nowhere near to yu yu hakusho art



It might not be as grand but still good. we've still got over a month to wait yet


----------



## NeBy (Nov 19, 2009)

Danchou said:


> The breakingpoint is the defense imo. He should be able to take a lot of damage based on his hatsu and he needs to tank damage to use it, but a hit from freaking Zazan broke his arm. That means Yupi would destroy him with his higher caliber attacks unless he hits him with lower caliber attacks like those claws that even Shoot managed to tank continously without dying.
> 
> At this point I'm wondering why I'm not fanboying the guy in my sig and avy.
> 
> Forget that, Pain Packer oneshots Yupi.



If I remember correctly, the reason why Feitan was damaged, was because he had his En down when he attacked the ant in a surprise attack. He didn't know until then that she could use nen to strike back, and he was convinced his next attack would kill her anyway (didn't know about her ultra-hard skin neither).

In short, he was a bit overconfident and that made him careless (I don't think that would happen to Kuroro), but he IS damn strong, and since it is clear Yupi can use a massive amount of nen and is pretty dangerous however you look at him, I don't think he would be as careless, and thus, he wouldn't get as hurt as much (unless to 'fuel' his pain packer).

His rising sun attack is, I think, lethal to everyone, unless some special hatsu protects his enemy, or the enemy is nimble and fast enough to escape it, or Feitan is killed *before* he can use it.




Zaru said:


> Holy fucking shit
> 
> I didn't even see those redrawn ones yet, it's 12049014 times better



Yes, they are quite an improvement. 

Compared to the original scribbles, they're even awesome.



Jugger said:


> Yeah. But still its not nowhere near to yu yu hakusho art



I don't think YYH is THAT much better than most scenes of (redrawn) HxH (at least, not consistently).


----------



## Wade (Nov 19, 2009)

So since Togashi does 10 chapters a year, when do you think the series will end ?


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Nov 19, 2009)

After we're all dead.


----------



## Wade (Nov 19, 2009)

I agree, it is likely.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't think theres long left tbh, he'll prob end it like he did YYH, I would expect the next arc to be the last one. I think he really should have condensed the Ant arc a little, esp the beginning chapters so he'd be done with this arc by now.

He'll finish this and then go on to make a new series and the awful cycle continues


----------



## Jugger (Nov 19, 2009)

NeBy said:


> I don't think YYH is THAT much better than most scenes of (redrawn) HxH (at least, not consistently).



I think it is still better than thos redrawn version its best art what i have seen from togashi. That´s only thing that is better than in hunter x hunter


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 19, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I don't think theres long left tbh, he'll prob end it like he did YYH, I would expect the next arc to be the last one. I think he really should have condensed the Ant arc a little, esp the beginning chapters so he'd be done with this arc by now.
> 
> He'll finish this and then go on to make a new series and the awful cycle continues



to be honest by the way the things are going and his attitude towards the work (releasing 10 chapters a year) I cant help but think that there wont be even a next arc in play, it could be that he will just finish it within this arc, unlike his stories, he is pretty much predictable himself lol


----------



## Wade (Nov 19, 2009)

Link removed

How is it better than HxH's art ?


----------



## Blade (Nov 19, 2009)

The redrawn art is >>>the original, hope the new chaps be in the same level or a little better


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 19, 2009)

Wade said:


> Link removed
> 
> How is it better than HxH's art ?





typical togashi lol


----------



## Blade (Nov 19, 2009)

Link removed


awesome art


----------



## Stroev (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh god I hope he doesn't end it like YYH.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 19, 2009)

Don't jinx us people. 

HxH will get a proper end with all storylines explored and all loose ends tied up.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 19, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Don't jinx us people.
> 
> HxH will get a proper end with *all* storylines explored and *all* loose ends tied up.



He'll probably cover the major ones but i doubt he will tie up ALL loose ends.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2009)

If only Togashi had a work ethic

I say that there another arc and he'll tie up everything in that arc. If he wanted to give up he'd have done it a while back but he continues with the manga.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 19, 2009)

HxH - same plot and art - without Togashi

But with Oda or Toriyama. Or Hirohiko


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2009)

i still can't see how pitou could be a boy aside from flatchested-ness.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 19, 2009)

They referred to it as a 'he' multiple times, and a 'she' only once!


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 19, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> If only Togashi had a work ethic
> 
> I say that there another arc and he'll tie up everything in that arc. If he wanted to give up he'd have done it a while back but he continues with the manga.



Lets hope so


----------



## Danchou (Nov 19, 2009)

If Togashi screws HxH over then there's no f'n way he'd have any credibility left as a mangaka. I think he is comfortable with the current pace and the status quo and based on the way that he seems to drag things out I have no reason to believe he is not intending to finish HxH in a way that does it justice.

It's also not like SJ is not prepared to do whatever it takes to please him as he is one of their trademark names and HxH is one of their best selling current titles.



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> i still can't see how pitou could be a boy aside from flatchested-ness.


Karuto looks even more feminine and he is still a boy.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 19, 2009)

What does the Hisoka smiley look like?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Karuto looks even more feminine and he is still a boy.



whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?!? when was this stated?


----------



## krizma (Nov 19, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?!? when was this stated?



lol you call yourself a hunter fan


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 19, 2009)

Uhh it has been stated that his siblings are all boys.


thats the reason why his mother dreeses him like that...no girls all boys get it..she wanted a daughter i guess?


I guess he dresses like that now because that is all he knows


----------



## NeBy (Nov 19, 2009)

Stroev said:


> They referred to it as a 'he' multiple times, and a 'she' only once!



If you're talking about Pitou, that's actually not true. 

She was _fansubbed _ as a he, but the truth is, during the whole time the narrator and everything else were never really conclusive about the gender of Pitou. They stayed ambiguous, probably intended. For instance, there are a number of times she said 'boku' (I believe it was that, don't exactly remember nor know Japanese, but this was explained to us by a fansubber), which refers to oneself, and in a rather impolite manner, often by males (Japanese is full of things that mean the same but are different depending on status, politeness, etc.). Note: _often_ by males, but it's not excluded a woman could say it as well. 

Fact remains, it would have been trivial to use an unambiguous gender-reference, where no doubt would have remained, but not once was Pitou actually referred to as 'he'. (Not as a 'she' neither btw, but she was compared to a _mother_-cat).

Different fansubbers subbed Pitou as being either male OR female, but in the end most settled for she being a 'he' because there was a rumour flying around that the guidebook said she was male.

However, I've never seen any actual prove of that (did anyone, here?) and it can't be that difficult to place a scan on the internet, now, does it? In fact, everyone I asked directly, always had it from 'hearsay'.

I think I'll go with my observations of Pitou, until I get definitive proof it's in the official guidebook. And obviously, she's all female! 


of course, togashi is well known for his love of bishi/ounen characters, and Kalluto is just like a girl too, but that's not important for the moment!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2009)

I still remember all the Karuto and robocop jokes.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 19, 2009)

NeBy said:
			
		

> stuff


Well still.

_Still._


----------



## NeBy (Nov 19, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?!? when was this stated?





krizma said:


> lol you call yourself a hunter fan



He has a point there! 

Are you a fairly new fan of the series, SAF?

Every 'old-school' hxh-fan knows this; it's rather well known, and, contrary to Pitou, it has definitively been proven (also, there is no doubt with fansubbers either, since he's referred to as 'he' - except once, by his mom, but that just wishful thinking of the mom, who obviously is craving a lil daughter, and tries to make a little tramp of her youngest son. She is obviously succeeding! 

Anyway, you should have know this, if you're a long-time hxh-fan! 


Next, you're be saying Kurapica is a girl too!

She ain't! I mean, he ain't!


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 19, 2009)

Stroev said:


> What does the Hisoka smiley look like?



Like this: 



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?!? when was this stated?



I remember my face when I first found out about this too  



Ennoea said:


> I still remember all the Karuto and robocop jokes.



oh they were good


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2009)

NeBy said:


> He has a point there!
> 
> Are you a fairly new fan of the series, SAF?
> 
> ...



get off my backs guys it was probably only mentioned once and never brought up again. Was it during the zoldyck arc?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2009)

Don't listen to them, they all used to jack off over Karuto until they found out he was a littleboy. And then we all stopped, except for Neby.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 19, 2009)

i fap 2 pto cuz he IS a boy xD


----------



## The Imp (Nov 19, 2009)

D: **


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 19, 2009)

;-) **


----------



## The Imp (Nov 19, 2009)

;_; **


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 19, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Don't listen to them, they all used to jack off over Karuto until they found out he was a littleboy. And then we all stopped, except for Neby.



this


----------



## The Imp (Nov 19, 2009)

I thought Neby was faithful to Pitou. Neby how could you...


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 19, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> I thought Neby was faithful to Pitou. Neby how could you...



oh you didnt know? He likes kurapica too, he is a player


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 19, 2009)

what a pimp i jealous


----------



## Stroev (Nov 19, 2009)

Fapping to who now?


----------



## The Imp (Nov 19, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Fapping to who now?



Every bishie in this manga has been fapped to by Neby.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 19, 2009)

So that's like every character ever then.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2009)

Togashi's profile:


> He likes to play video games (Biohazard) and bowling on his spare time.



Oh lol he likes them RE games and Bowling, I think I know why he took those breaks, I blame Wii sports



> They announced their wedding plans at Comike, which is the largest doujinshi convention in Japan



Wtf.



> There, they personally sold a doujinshi they made themselves



I can only imagine



> Now, Yoshihiro Togashi and Naoko Takeuchi are the proud parents of a healthy boy.



So he had a kid, I was wandering if there were any mini Togashi's running around. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Isn't he a happy bunny


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 19, 2009)

I bet if neby was good at drawing hed be a hentai doujin artist


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2009)

Some Togashi fan is a troll:


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 19, 2009)

Togashi is a fucking legend


----------



## Danchou (Nov 20, 2009)

Legendary troll.



HxH, like OP, should have had 500+ chapters by now.


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 20, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> So he had a kid, I was wandering if there were any mini Togashi's running around.



He said it at the end of a chapter, you know.


----------



## valerian (Nov 20, 2009)

Around the York Shin arc wasn't it?


----------



## Pitou (Nov 20, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Every bishie in this manga has been fapped to by Neby.



me too me too nya


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 20, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> I bet if neby was good at drawing hed be a hentai doujin artist



yeah. he'll try to draw pitou x squid tentacle rape but end-up writing an entire encyclopedia


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 20, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> yeah. he'll try to draw pitou x squid tentacle rape but end-up writing an entire encyclopedia



................


----------



## valerian (Nov 20, 2009)

I hate Togashi,

he always makes me put my hand down my pants everytime I read HxH.

Sooooooo... who's everyone's most hated Genei Ryodan?

Shalnark... god I hate that fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2009)

> yeah. he'll try to draw pitou x squid tentacle rape but end-up writing an entire encyclopedia





Neby will be back with his wall and you'll all have to pay.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 20, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Legendary troll.
> 
> 
> 
> HxH, like OP, should have had 500+ chapters by now.



Quality over quantity 

apparently -____-



Cyborg Franky said:


> Shalnark... god I hate that fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



lols i hated him too, his character was annoying so was the big nose girl


----------



## NeBy (Nov 20, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Don't listen to them, they all used to jack off over Karuto until they found out he was a littleboy. And then we all stopped, except for Neby.



LOLZ! 

I mean

What the..? 

Are you referring to the strange rumour that I supposedly said I was bi? I never said that! :S (with so many words)



Eldritch said:


> i fap 2 pto cuz he IS a boy



There, there...now, that wasn't so difficult to admit, was it? All those times calling other people ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) was only self-delusion!



kurono76767 said:


> I thought Neby was faithful to Pitou. Neby how could you...



I didn't! At least, I don't think so...maybe one time when I was drunk (and reading HxH)...

Pitou is definitely my preferred fanfapping-character, though!!!

Those others didn't mean anything!! In fact, kurapica and Kalluto tricked me! They seduced me with feminine beauty and then it turned out they deceived me like the tramps they were!  Oh, yeah; and they lied about their age too! I'm innocent!!!  







kurono76767 said:


> Every bishie in this manga has been fapped to by Neby.



Oh, such blatant lie! That's not true AT ALL!! there were one or two I didn't fap to much!



Ennoea said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_r9BGMMVpdVk/RrX9R6y6fPI/AAAAAAAAAhg/OlA61tvYyXk/s200/yoshihiro_togashi.jpg



I would never fap to that, for instance!



Ennoea said:


> Togashi's profile:
> 
> 
> Oh lol he likes them RE games and Bowling, I think I know why he took those breaks, I blame Wii sports
> ...



He's probably 'educating' him like Kalluto. To improve his inspiration, no doubt!



Eldritch said:


> I bet if neby was good at drawing hed be a hentai doujin artist




Even better! I would go for the as-yet-not-achieved 'intelligent hentai'! I would make the HxH of the ecchi&hentai world!



chikkychappy said:


> yeah. he'll try to draw pitou x squid tentacle rape



Wrong!

Tentacle rape or not, octosquid wouldn't come into the picture. Instead, I'd let him die a long, slow, painful dead. I'd let him be tortured until his squirming emo-mind had changed 180° 61 times per minute.

No wait, did I say long and slow? Fuck that, I would just let him be squashed by a piece of wall that accidentally got hit by a misfire of Werewolfs' hatsu-rockets, and that would be it. A suitable, meaningless dead, doable in 3 frames...and no more octosquid evvah!


No, no...I have some FAR better scenes in my mind, with Pitou.... 



> but end-up writing an entire encyclopedia



You might have a point, there... 



Ennoea said:


> Neby will be back with his wall and you'll all have to pay.



How did you know? 

Well, only a little GWoT, for now!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 20, 2009)

I hate no one

but Feitan is an asshole


----------



## valerian (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes, yes he is.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 20, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I hate no one
> 
> but Feitan is*  badass *


There fixed


----------



## NeBy (Nov 20, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> There fixed



​


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 20, 2009)

Machi>feitan.......


----------



## The Imp (Nov 20, 2009)

NeBy said:


> LOLZ!
> 
> I mean
> 
> ...





> My personal favouritism goes more towards sweet curves and softness ...and women have that a heck of a lot more than men, after all. But if it was Pitou-like, who knows? I have a thing for Neko.



...                     ...


----------



## NeBy (Nov 20, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> ...                     ...



Do you know any men who are Pitou-like? I don't! 

Anyway, at most I said I had a thing for Neko... And I don't think Neko would suit most men... 

You bastard! You left out my white text!


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 20, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I hate no one
> 
> but Feitan is an asshole


only thing i dint like about him was the anime voice. aside from that, the hiei look more than alike is


----------



## The Imp (Nov 20, 2009)

Feitan's nen is badass. That's all that matters.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 20, 2009)

chinese people have neko for food


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 20, 2009)

i can't think of any ryodan members i don't like. Maybe Bonolenev.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 20, 2009)

Really?

You wanna know the other person that did my heading?

That Oso kid in Celestical Tower Arc, he was so annoying


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 20, 2009)

He's a pretty quick learner though. I wouldn't mind seeing how far he's progressed.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 20, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> Really?
> 
> You wanna know the other person that did my heading?
> 
> That Oso kid in Celestical Tower Arc, he was so annoying



What about pokku?


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 20, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> He's a pretty quick learner though. I wouldn't mind seeing how far he's progressed.



I donno about that I would say he was more of a hard worker than quick learner



NeBy said:


> What about pokku?



meh he didnt get as much screen play for me to get annoyed at him


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2009)

Tompa was annoying, the bomber and his crew but the characters that I just want to kill are Werefin and that damn lobster, ugh I was hoping someone would just one shot them all so we don't have to see them again.


----------



## Fran (Nov 20, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Tompa was annoying, the bomber and his crew but the characters that I just want to kill are Werefin and that damn lobster, ugh I was hoping someone would just one shot them all so we don't have to see them again.



Even if the octopus one-shotted them? :ho


----------



## Stroev (Nov 20, 2009)

Without the lobster we wouldn't have the octopus.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 20, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Tompa was annoying, the bomber and his crew but the characters that I just want to kill are Werefin and that damn lobster, ugh I was hoping someone would just one shot them all so we don't have to see them again.



Do agree on this


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 20, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Sooooooo... who's everyone's most hated Genei Ryodan?



shizuku. she's so dull.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 21, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Tompa was annoying, the bomber and his crew but the characters that I just want to kill are Werefin and that damn lobster, ugh I was hoping someone would just one shot them all so we don't have to see them again.



Tompa WAS, indeed, an annoying ugly guy.

That said, the exam arc wouldn't have been the same without him, and that would have made it less good, I think.

How should I put it?

It would be like that Western  "The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly", where they take out the ugly: it would lack a whole lot of its grandeur. 



Stroev said:


> Without the lobster we wouldn't have the octopus.



I don't have anything against the lobster, but that would be a reason to not put the lobster in, indeed...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 21, 2009)

I predict that knuckle will die........

a chaos is going to happen when he joins Gon,pitou&pufu

or

he might feel more sympathy for the ants when he finds out that the king ordered pitou to heal the girl that they (the Hunters) injured


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 21, 2009)

anyone suspecting there'll be less than 10 chapters? why else wouldn't jump announce how many chapters hxh will run like it usually does?


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 21, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> anyone suspecting there'll be less than 10 chapters? why else wouldn't jump announce how many chapters hxh will run like it usually does?


Im betting on 5.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 21, 2009)

Togashi should announced in january he was coming bcak then started then...this wait is the worse.


R


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 21, 2009)

theres always the chance for a months run, then it ends and then starts up for another month run in 6-7 months time like it did in 2008  (10 chaps followed by 6 months break then 10 chap)


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Nov 21, 2009)

he will just make 10, 5 wouldn't work for him...

he needs enough chapters to put into one volume, sell, buy new games with paycheck


----------



## Jugger (Nov 21, 2009)

It will 10 so hunter x hunter can have 300 chapter finnaly


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 21, 2009)

aaaaaaaa mmmmmmmm

Knuckle vs Kastro ?


----------



## Teach (Nov 21, 2009)

Obviously atleast 10. He needs cash.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 21, 2009)

he will make 40 chapter


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 21, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Togashi will release 40 chapter



nah I say 140!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm serious ........

will you give me your name if he made 20+


----------



## valerian (Nov 21, 2009)

I really hope Togashi becomes bankrupt.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 21, 2009)

he got his wife

Togashi knows what he is doing


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 21, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I'm serious ........
> 
> will you give me your name if he made 20+



my name was a gift from someone else so I cant give it away just like that =p


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 21, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> my name was a gift from someone else so I cant give it away just like that =p



what if it's ok with slips ?


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 21, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what if it's ok with slips ?



Nope =p

I like my name =/


----------



## The Imp (Nov 21, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> he got his wife
> 
> Togashi knows what he is doing



Plus he has YYH under his belt. That ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)'s not gonna go bankrupt.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 21, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> Nope =p
> 
> I like my name =/



...........


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl change your name anyway, something like Kuroro rules all


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 21, 2009)

............


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Nov 21, 2009)

He makes enough chapters just to survive...yup he has it all planed out


----------



## Proxy (Nov 21, 2009)

Togashi realized his error and will make this the last hiatus.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2009)

i can't believe its been a year. I bet he wouldn't like it if they held an RPG game he was looking forward to off for a year.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 21, 2009)

One thing I hope this clarifies is the annoying kilulla thing, with him ditching Gon soon. Is it he's sick of gon's crap, or bored, or annoyed that they aren't going anywhere. 

maybe he finally figured out what he wants to do or is it all the trouble they are forced into in the latest arc has him killing too much and he didn't want to be an assassin in the first place. 

any hardcores on HXH could fill me in that would be great because togashi hasn't filled us in yet.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 21, 2009)

He is leaving vecause he made a promise to with whats her name , to get over his fear of going all out in a battle..and lost..so he has to leave gone.


Turns out his brother put a needle in his head preventing this..




In short reread the manga..



Killua does not want to leave gon, but good things cant last forever.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 21, 2009)

This was pretty badass 

I just started the series and its not to bad. I was a little surprised the author started off the manga with this training arc. Now that I'm like 20+ chapters in I don't really care I'm just really curious to see what happens next. and when talking about Shonen manga alot of people like to mention HxH as one of the better Shonens.
So my goal is to make it to chapter 290 b4 January.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 21, 2009)

Another fan?

One of us one of us one of us


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 22, 2009)

I read manga in the dark so when i saw this i freaked out a little bit


----------



## cbus05 (Nov 22, 2009)

So getting on topic... what are everyone's thoughts with the King? Will he die somehow? Or will he turn good in some way and remain a further part of the plot?


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 22, 2009)

he needs to die


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 22, 2009)

gumby2ms said:


> One thing I hope this clarifies is the annoying kilulla thing, with him ditching Gon soon. Is it he's sick of gon's crap, or bored, or annoyed that they aren't going anywhere. .



i'd stop reading if togashi pulled some lame shit like that. it reminds me too much of sasuke and naruto's melodramatic relationship.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 22, 2009)

Hisoka, grade A p*d*p**** looking in that pic. King needs to kill Netero and become an even greater threat.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 22, 2009)

gumby2ms said:


> One thing I hope this clarifies is the annoying kilulla thing, with him ditching Gon soon. Is it he's sick of gon's crap, or bored, or annoyed that they aren't going anywhere.
> 
> maybe he finally figured out what he wants to do or is it all the trouble they are forced into in the latest arc has him killing too much and he didn't want to be an assassin in the first place.
> 
> any hardcores on HXH could fill me in that would be great because togashi hasn't filled us in yet.





> He is leaving vecause he made a promise to with whats her name , to get over his fear of going all out in a battle..and lost..so he has to leave gone.
> 
> 
> Turns out his brother put a needle in his head preventing this..
> ...


ehhhhhhh

I donno how you got that conclusion but I thought the pin was there to create that fear in him so he would never properly go out fully in a fight therefore making him come back to his family and the promise he made with Bisket was before he took that pin out, now that he has taken the pin out he hasnt got that problem anymore and no need to carry on the promise 

Maybe I got it wrong

Either way to me still there isnt enough proof that Killua would leave Gon but for some strange reason all the fans made it solid truth.



ArtieBoy said:


> This was pretty badass
> 
> I just started the series and its not to bad. I was a little surprised the author started off the manga with this training arc. Now that I'm like 20+ chapters in I don't really care I'm just really curious to see what happens next. and when talking about Shonen manga alot of people like to mention HxH as one of the better Shonens.
> So my goal is to make it to chapter 290 b4 January.



woooooohooooooo

you done right! stay with us and enjoy the read



cbus05 said:


> So getting on topic... what are everyone's thoughts with the King? Will he die somehow? Or will he turn good in some way and remain a further part of the plot?



He should die but given the current situation and his power I doubt it

Maybe he performs suicide? =D



Proxy said:


> Hisoka, grade A p*d*p**** looking in that pic. King needs to kill Netero and become an even greater threat.



I dont think I can wait another year to find out we are still in Ant Arc and this story is no where near finished =/


----------



## krizma (Nov 22, 2009)

With Killua discovering Illumi's needle the 'I must leave Gon's side' thing was pretty much off the cards for a while, but recently in ch. 287 it was hinted that there is more behind this.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 22, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> woooooohooooooo
> 
> you done right! stay with us and enjoy the read



haha I'm most likely gonna be @ 290 b4 he comes back but i wont be posting here much untill i reach it. 
i don't want to be reading spoilers by accident


----------



## The Imp (Nov 22, 2009)

cbus05 said:


> So getting on topic... what are everyone's thoughts with the King? Will he die somehow? Or will he turn good in some way and remain a further part of the plot?



snot girl dies. king gets angry. king dies.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 22, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> I dont think I can wait another year to find out we are still in Ant Arc and this story is no where near finished =/



I'd expect Togashi's superiors would have a problem with another ten chapter run before he takes another hiatus. It makes it seem almost intentional if he pulls it off again. Maybe this is his idea of doing research for it, as unlikely as that sounds.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2009)

I hope the King and the guards die; I made earlier posts on how it would suck if they lived.

Remember the first Pokemon English dub movie, with Mewtwo? How they all lived happily ever after? It worked for that movie, but it won't for HxH.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 22, 2009)

the king shall live 


but mmmm
I have no idea ,how is it going to end?

but for now,yeah,the king has to die


----------



## valerian (Nov 22, 2009)

Toriyama buys King of Togashi and puts him in the Cell saga as a Cell Jr.

That's how he'll go out.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 22, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Toriyama buys King of Togashi and puts him in the Cell saga as a Cell Jr.
> 
> That's how he'll go out.



And then we'll have another YYH ending?


----------



## valerian (Nov 22, 2009)

I haven't read all of YYH yet so I don't understand.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 22, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I haven't read all of YYH yet so I don't understand.



You will


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 22, 2009)

Proxy said:


> I'd expect Togashi's superiors would have a problem with another ten chapter run before he takes another hiatus. It makes it seem almost intentional if he pulls it off again. Maybe this is his idea of doing research for it, as unlikely as that sounds.



As it is right now I dont think his superiors have any power on him lol cause I think if it was up to them HxH would have as much as OP chapters XD


----------



## The Imp (Nov 22, 2009)

maybe Togashi is actually sick :amazed **


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2009)

Impossible.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 22, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> maybe Togashi is actually sick :amazed **



Of course he is, he just gets better every once in a while by miracle then goes back to being sick lolz


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 22, 2009)

Togashi is terminally ill, yet he still forces himself to draw chapters. It must be extremely painful for him.

Instead of being thankful, all you ungrateful pigs do is slander and make up false rumors about him playing 'video games'. 

 Be ashamed, scum.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 22, 2009)

Addiction is an illness guys give the guy a break.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 22, 2009)

His condition has been diagnosed as Dragonquestitis. It's a serious condition folks that only time can cure.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 22, 2009)

danchou one day when you get hit by a car and become a vegetable for life I'll laugh and say it was because you played too much wii


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 22, 2009)

ill drive the car


----------



## The Imp (Nov 22, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56MyB9pXxiM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Danchou (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't even own a wii.  My last console's from a decade ago but nice try.

Plus since when are you a Togashi fanboy? Or are you just trying to troll?


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 22, 2009)

I am not a fanboy, I am just tired of all the bashing and slander coming from clueless idiots. In fact, my friend's friend's cousin's brother's aunt's grandfather's friend's uncle's son's wife's mother-in-law knows Togashi personally

So please, know what you're talking about before you say it


----------



## Danchou (Nov 22, 2009)

Obviously my sources are not as reliable as that of your friends friend. Well, if he does happen to talk to Togashi personally tell him to pretty please quit dragging his heels and start pouring out some chapters with Kuroro, Kurapica and Hisoka. And Leorio I guess.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 22, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Obviously my sources are not as reliable as that of your friends friend. Well, if he does happen to talk to Togashi personally tell him to pretty please quit dragging his heels and start pouring out some chapters with Kuroro, Kurapica and Hisoka. And Leorio I guess.



poor Leorio I almost forgotten how he looked like XD


----------



## The Imp (Nov 22, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Obviously my sources are not as reliable as that of your friends friend. Well, if he does happen to talk to Togashi personally tell him to pretty please quit dragging his heels and start pouring out some chapters with Kuroro, Kurapica and Hisoka. And Leorio I guess.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 22, 2009)

I told you he's terminally ill and bedridden most of the time

when he has the strength to get out of bed he works on chapters diligently, bit by bit. Sometimes the sickness is better or worse, hence the random update schedule. 

what doesn't make sense


----------



## Proxy (Nov 22, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56MyB9pXxiM[/YOUTUBE]





Next time, stop instructing others how to play and play yourself


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 22, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56MyB9pXxiM[/YOUTUBE]


not a bad attempt at _'falling'_ out the window.

btw, bought a hxh ps2 video game... didnt even know it existed until last week


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't read naruto but I read the last chapter

Killerbee x Samehada 

best love story ever

ontopic:can't wait for 4th of jan


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 22, 2009)

I dont understand.... instead of making shitloads of chapters like Kishi,Oda and Kubo do he is slacking and making 10 chapters every year....
This is Madness


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 22, 2009)

This is togashiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## The Imp (Nov 22, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I don't read naruto but I read the last chapter
> 
> Killerbee x Samehada
> 
> ...



good characters in a bad fight


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 22, 2009)

Guys you should go and nominate Psyren btw!! this manga rocks


----------



## The Imp (Nov 22, 2009)

It already looks like it has enough nominations to make it to the voting stage.

Also more of you guys should read The Ravages of Time. Amazing series.

HxH for January MotM.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2009)

Go read JJBA now. Right now.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 22, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Go read JJBA now. Right now.



Part 3 and 4's scans are so bad I couldn't push myself to read anymore.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2009)

They're being rescanned, at least Part IV is.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 22, 2009)

(from Hunter x Hunter chapter 280)


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2009)

> Guys you should go and nominate Psyren btw!! this manga rocks



Grana is a God.

Go read King of Hell, shits good.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 23, 2009)

Jicksy said:


> not a bad attempt at _'falling'_ out the window.
> 
> btw, bought a hxh ps2 video game... didnt even know it existed until last week



was it imported? is it fun? what type of game is it? a hunter x hunter rpg would rape if they knew how to make it.


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Nov 23, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> danchou one day when you get hit by a car and become a vegetable for life I'll laugh and say it was because you played too much wii



Wow, this is retarded.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 23, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> HxH for January MotM.



I prefer feb. there'll be more to talk about then

...assuming the next batch lasts til February that is 



Stroev said:


> Go read JJBA now. Right now.



Go read REAL


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2009)

Okay so I didn't quite get this

When will the next chapter be released?


----------



## Danchou (Nov 23, 2009)

Officially in the week of January 4th 2010, but we'll probably have a chapter in the week before that.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2009)

A late christmas present


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 23, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Officially in the week of January 4th 2010, *but we'll probably have a chapter in the week before that*.



why?.............


----------



## Orion (Nov 23, 2009)

Because we usually get the jump like 4 days before it actually goes on sale in japan.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 23, 2009)

really

didnt know that


----------



## Danchou (Nov 23, 2009)

Because the rawproviders in the scene usually get their hands on SJ raws days before it's supposed to come out in stores in Japan.

From the mangahelpers SJ FAQ





> Q: How about the RAWs found here?
> A: The RAWs you find here are earlier than the Japanese market. For example, when you get a RAW for a title on Friday, that particular chapter is actually due out on the following Monday in the Japanese market.



HxH has one of the biggest fanbases on 2ch, so traditionally it has one of the fastest surfacing raws. We could get a raw as soon as the 28th of December. But then again, I don't know how SJ is planning to schedule releases around the hollidays.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 23, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> This was pretty badass
> 
> I just started the series and its not to bad. I was a little surprised the author started off the manga with this training arc. Now that I'm like 20+ chapters in I don't really care I'm just really curious to see what happens next. and when talking about Shonen manga alot of people like to mention HxH as one of the better Shonens.
> So my goal is to make it to chapter 290 b4 January.



Don't forget the anime neither. It's pretty good too.

BTW, guys/galls...I see little response on chikky's youtube HxH ova of the first HxH part... what did people think of it? (Or didn't you look at it yet?  )



Hisoka said:


> ehhhhhhh
> 
> I donno how you got that conclusion but I thought the pin was there to create that fear in him so he would never properly go out fully in a fight therefore making him come back to his family and the promise he made with Bisket was before he took that pin out, now that he has taken the pin out he hasnt got that problem anymore and no need to carry on the promise
> 
> ...



No, your analysis is right. Bisquit was the one who said he would abandon Gon when they opposed stronger enemies if things continued like that, and that he should leave Gon beforehand, if that's the case. But then the pin was removed, and there you go: a happy Killua! 

The comments further on in the ant-arc of Gon/killua are too vague to actually make some prediction about them separating (besides, their friendship is one of the driving forces of HxH).



Stroev said:


> I hope the King and the guards die; I made earlier posts on how it would suck if they lived.
> 
> Remember the first Pokemon English dub movie, with Mewtwo? How they all lived happily ever after? It worked for that movie, but it won't for HxH.



Agreed, but they don't ALL have to die. For instance, Pitou could survive and be a valuable addition to the hunters organisation! She would be perfect for any future hentai arcs! ... I mean 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> the king shall live
> 
> 
> but mmmm
> ...



The king shall live as pokku reborn?  Now, where did we hear that one before? 

I think the king should die too. Otherwise,'s going to be extremely difficult for Togashi to pull this one off satisfactory. After all, Netero has clearly mentioned that the king had to die, EVEN after the Kings' mild response on his attacks. And if the king was to survive -and eat Netero - it's almost impossible to kill him afterwards, without it becoming absurd or uberhaxored (something HxH has always avoided).



Eldritch said:


> Togashi is terminally ill, yet he still forces himself to draw chapters. It must be extremely painful for him.
> 
> Instead of being thankful, all you ungrateful pigs do is slander and make up false rumors about him playing 'video games'.
> 
> Be ashamed, scum.



Oh, nooooeeess! The shame, the shame! My goggles, they do nuffin!

(/Beats his chest in a mea-culpa way).



Danchou said:


> Because the rawproviders in the scene usually get their hands on SJ raws days before it's supposed to come out in stores in Japan.
> 
> From the mangahelpers SJ FAQ
> 
> HxH has one of the biggest fanbases on 2ch, so traditionally it has one of the fastest surfacing raws. We could get a raw as soon as the 28th of December. But then again, I don't know how SJ is planning to schedule releases around the hollidays.



That would be a nice newyear-surprise.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 23, 2009)

oooo cant wait for the time that we are looking everywhere to find the spoilers 

also thanks NeBy I thought I was right but just wasnt sure since I havent read the manga in ages so I thought I might have gotten rusty XD


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 23, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> was it imported? is it fun? what type of game is it? a hunter x hunter rpg would rape if they knew how to make it.


imported and fun if your a hxh fan. its an rpg... although its not the best kinda one it still has its gd points (kicking ass with nen).


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 23, 2009)

It'd be also awesome if HxH would be the Featured Manga of the month in January


----------



## lunchb0x (Nov 23, 2009)

NeBy said:


> No, your analysis is right. Bisquite was the one who said he would leave Gon if things continued like that, and that he should leave Gon, if that's the case. But then the pin was removed, and there you go: a happy Killua!
> 
> The comments further on in the ant-arc of Gon/killua are too vague to actually make some prediction about them seperating (besides, their friendship is one of the driving forces of HxH).



I do agree with this but I think we can still speculate on how things will play out though being vague in recent chapters. For Example Kaito was thinking that Gon would be capable of finding Jing soon IIRC but from what we've seen of Jing he won't let himself be found unless Gon is alone, so Killua separating could be useful to progress that storyline. 

Killua may feel he now needs to confront his family issues after finding the pin. He envied Gon for knowing what he wanted to do with his life and may feel it's time to pursue his own goals. Without the paralyzing fear and with his new abilities killua may feel he can at least confront his brother for the events of the hunter exam.

I also thought that it's possible that the pin wasn't only serving a singular purpose, perhaps now he has gained the same urge to become an assassin that the rest of his family seems to have. Perhaps the pin is just as much to protect as it is to control young assassins from the killing urges in the family genes. Silva was confident of Killua's return...This is obviously a big stretch just trying to provoke some discussion but if this storyline last part is true they can't let it degenerate into anything close to Sasuke/Naruto.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 23, 2009)

lunchb0x said:


> I do agree with this but I think we can still speculate on how things will play out though being vague in recent chapters. For Example Kaito was thinking that Gon would be capable of finding Jing soon IIRC but from what we've seen of Jing he won't let himself be found unless Gon is alone, so Killua separating could be useful to progress that storyline.
> 
> Killua may feel he now needs to confront his family issues after finding the pin. He envied Gon for knowing what he wanted to do with his life and may feel it's time to pursue his own goals. Without the paralyzing fear and with his new abilities killua may feel he can at least confront his brother for the events of the hunter exam.
> 
> I also thought that it's possible that the pin wasn't only serving a singular purpose, perhaps now he has gained the same urge to become an assassin that the rest of his family seems to have. Perhaps the pin is just as much to protect as it is to control young assassins from the killing urges in the family genes. Silva was confident of Killua's return...This is obviously a big stretch just trying to provoke some discussion but if this storyline last part is true they can't let it degenerate into anything close to Sasuke/Naruto.



yeah good possiblities but as you said it yourself they are only possiblities but everyone acts like its written on stone and that's what I disagree with and to tell you the truth I still doubt that it will happen with all those reasonings in mind.

Since to me it doesnt match Togashi's story telling so far and I doubt he would drop Killua but then again that is my opinion so it is all 50/50 in the end.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 23, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Go read REAL



I never knew you read this. Are you completely caught up?



Hisoka said:


> oooo cant wait for the time that we are looking everywhere to find the spoilers
> 
> also thanks NeBy I thought I was right but just wasnt sure since I havent read the manga in ages so I thought I might have gotten rusty XD



I'm gonna try my best to avoid spoilers but I'll probably cave in. D:


----------



## lunchb0x (Nov 23, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> yeah good possiblities but as you said it yourself they are only possiblities but everyone acts like its written on stone and that's what I disagree with and to tell you the truth I still doubt that it will happen with all those reasonings in mind.
> 
> Since to me it doesnt match Togashi's story telling so far and I doubt he would drop Killua but then again that is my opinion so it is all 50/50 in the end.



Well no matter what I don't see Killua getting dropped from the story, he would really need to be given his own storyline if he seperates from Gon. This is why I favor him confronting his Brother only. Perhaps they split up and we get both stories parallel of Jing and Illumi being hunted and then confrontations and meeting up again but who knows.


----------



## krizma (Nov 23, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> oooo cant wait for the time that we are looking everywhere to find the spoilers



hunter x hunter + spoilers = no good 

seriously hxh is a manga that's absolutely unpredictable and therefore reading the spoilers just takes away a lot of the shocking and twisting moments.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 23, 2009)

krizma said:


> hunter x hunter + spoilers = no good
> 
> seriously hxh is a manga that's absolutely unpredictable and therefore reading the spoilers just takes away a lot of the shocking and twisting moments.



I dont care about you I am still gonna look for it for myself and all the other people who want it =p


----------



## Danchou (Nov 23, 2009)

Wasn't Killuas goal to capture his family? Sounds like a weak storyline for Killua.

Togashi has thrown out so many unresolved issues that the story literally can go anywhere. I mean, what's the deal with Karuto searching for Alluka? Alluka seems pretty badass btw.


----------



## krizma (Nov 23, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> I dont care about you I am still gonna look for it for myself and all the other people who want it =p



you don't need to care about me I'm just giving you the advice to care about hunter x hunter


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 23, 2009)

krizma said:


> you don't need to care about me I'm just giving you the advice to care about hunter x hunter



Since when reading spoilers means not caring for HxH? 
I am not gonna force anyone to reading it lol



> Wasn't Killuas goal to capture his family? Sounds like a weak storyline for Killua.
> 
> Togashi has thrown out so many unresolved issues that the story literally can go anywhere. I mean, what's the deal with Karuto searching for Alluka? Alluka seems pretty badass btw.



Do agree!


----------



## Stroev (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm also going to spoil the living dayshits out of myself.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 23, 2009)

I dont want to say this but i feel the need too lol

*Spoiler*: __ 



 so sexy


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 23, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> I dont want to say this but i feel the need too lol
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Ahhhhhhhhhhh 

Another one to join us Hisoka Fans ^^

Sweet victory


----------



## Danchou (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm going to throw out an old shameless plug from a nexgear post of mine that still isn't sitting right with me.

Did Togashi disrupt the powerranking with chapter 264?

The only known people to match Netero are people like Maha (or rather Netero matched Maha) and even someone like Zeno isn't even on his level. Where the heck do people like Hisoka, Silva, Gin, Kuroro, GR members, Morau, Novu, Kaito, Knuckles and Shoot, Gon and Killua, etc. rank then? It seems the younger generation will walk in the older generations shadow and that would suck.

I still can't believe Netero is supposed to be that über even now compared to some of those others. It just doesn't make sense. His showings in the next chapter better be mindblowingly awesome. Where is Togashi to explain this!


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 23, 2009)

Danchou said:


> I'm going to throw out an old shameless plug from a nexgear post of mine that still isn't sitting right with me.
> 
> Did Togashi disrupt the powerranking with chapter 264?
> 
> ...



you forget age/experience in all that. When did Netero became at his best? He was something about 40, none of the other people you are talking about have gotten to that age, maybe Silva in all of them is around that age. And again not everyone that we are introduced to in the story is supposed to be top tier!

I dont think we have met any top tiers (apart from Netero), not even in level with Ging.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 23, 2009)

bitches
don't read spoilers  

@Artieboy

you should try the anime

Hisoka understood he is the strongest :WOW
I love his confidence


----------



## Danchou (Nov 23, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> you forget age/experience in all that. When did Netero became at his best? He was something about 40, none of the other people you are talking about have gotten to that age, maybe Silva in all of them is around that age. And again not everyone that we are introduced to in the story is supposed to be top tier!
> 
> I dont think we have met any top tiers (apart from Netero), not even in level with Ging.


Okay, I can get the age/experience argument to a certan agree but still. Zeno is roughly the same age as Netero was in his prime and he still can't compare to him even now. He should be in or have been past his prime by now and Zeno's pretty much one of the top dogs out of those I mentioned. If even he can't compare what does that say about the others..

How should we interpret this?

- Netero is ungodly ?berpowerful when he was in his prime when he was the strongest and still is now to the extent that other powerful people can't begin to compare. That's strange as he acknowledges that he's only half as powerful as he was in his prime and believes that there are others out there which are more powerful than he is now.
- we indeed haven't seen much of anything of the toptiers which is also strange given how far we are in the story and the level of the people we are talking about
- the people we think are high and toptiers are indeed what we think they are and Togashi has made inconsistencies in the powerscale in ch. 264.

Additionally, despite their yound age Gon and Killua are at the level that they can compete with Royal Guards (i.e. people who even Netero thought could be stronger than he is) and they are lightyears away in experience from the toptiers. If you were to give them a few years of experience they should be at a point where they can compete safely with the Royal Guards who can rival the hightiers. So, if they progressed that quickly what is holding back others who have had many years experience on them?

Maybe I'm thinking too much, nyah. I'm starting to sound like Pufu and Neby!


----------



## Danchou (Nov 23, 2009)

On another note, I've got an awesome Hisoka stock but I'm afraid to use it before the Hisokatards get the wrong idea. 

It's a shame there's so little good Kuroro fanart out there. 

Btw rhetorical question, can we doublepost in here?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 23, 2009)

Read: I-N-C-O-N-S-I-S-T-E-N-C-Y


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 23, 2009)

I used kuroro avaters and sig more than once

that shows how awesome Hisokatards are


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 23, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Btw rhetorical question, can we doublepost in here?



eldritch be reporting you, that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


re: netero
I also wondered about that, and the only conclusion is that Netero is exceptionally strong, one that comes out like once in every decade.  The only human characters we know who could possibly surpass Netero's prime someday are: Ging (if he hasn't yet), Kuroro, Gon and Killua. A few of the older people in the top 5 with Ging (like those in their 40s, 50s and 60s) will be close to approaching Netero's prime level, but never surpass it. The rest, even Zeno or Silva, will never come close to Netero's prime.



Lυ Bυ said:


> I never knew you read this. Are you completely caught up?



til chapter 44  

though it's even slower than hxh when it comes to releases


----------



## Danchou (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh, I will probably end up using it. Even though, I don't act like it, Hisoka is actually one of my favorites, especially when he goes berserk.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 23, 2009)

> he still can't compare to him even now.



now
I think zeno can be compared to him according to what we actually saw

Netero is still stronger
however,imo,both zeno & Silva can take him out

both of them fought kuroro



> he was the strongest and still is now to the extent that other powerful people can't begin to compare.



not true,he isnt the top right now


-netero's attack did nothing to pitou

one handed kaito was able to cause some damage to pitou

so no
you can compare

I'd say moru could give some troubles to netero



> Additionally, despite their yound age Gon and Killua are at the level that they can compete with Royal Guards



*not at all*
only killua can compete for few seconds during god's speed
and again he did no damage

overall,imo,*right now* netero is a little higher than the RGs

-add to that
we know nothing about the real level of

hisoka,kuroro and Silva (the head of zoldeck family)


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 23, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Oh, I will probably end up using it. Even though, I don't act like it, Hisoka is actually one of my favorites, especially when he goes berserk.



I shall quote that in my siggy 

only kidding!


----------



## Danchou (Nov 23, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> eldritch be reporting you, that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> 
> re: netero
> ...


Ah, chikkychappy's always there with a reasonable explanation. The only problem I have with that is that I don't think Netero was that godlike. There's no real evidence to proof it and HxH isn't the type for an über powerful unsurpassable guy to exist.

Maybe I also just hyped Zeno and Silva too much. The moment I saw them laying the law down in the assassins meeting I just knew they were supposed to be at the top of the food chain, with them being Killua's dad and grandpa and all. But if Zeno prime can't even compare to Netero now and Silva is probably not even on the same level as Ging..

Which on it's turn doesn't make sense, seeing how a family that's born and raised to be the strongest asssassins in HxH losing out to people that are simply hunters. It's like Killua losing out to Gon?

I think I'll just go with inconsistency.


hgfdsahjkl said:


> now
> I think zeno can be compared to him
> 
> Netero is still stronger
> ...


Well, Zeno said by his own admission that Netero is on another level compared to him. It's more likely that Maha is on Netero's level.



> not true,he isnt the top right now
> 
> and we all saw it
> netero's attack did nothing to pitou
> ...


Okay, it's true that he didn't really damage Pitou, but it was his goal to send him away from the battlefield foremost. The thing with Netero's hatsu is that if he's able to defeat someone as powerful as the King with what seems is just crushing him, there's no f'n way he'd have trouble with someone like Morau at all. If he can defeat the King's power then he'd be able to defeat just about anyone I mentioned.



> *not at all*
> only killua can compete for few seconds during god's speed
> and again he did no damage
> 
> ...


That's the case for now. If Killua learns to control Godspeed better in the near future, so that he can use it longer, and increases his power then he would wail on Royal Guards without them being able to do a thing back.

Netero would need to be a whole lot higher than the RGs to defeat the King. Not just a little higher. A completely different level.

Now, if it's true that we haven't seen the real level of those other we think are high tier which I'm hoping is the case, then I'd be okay. But that doesn't seem so.





Hisoka said:


> I shall quote that in my siggy
> 
> only kidding!


Maybe I'll just edit my quote just in case.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 23, 2009)

> Well, Zeno said by his own admission that Netero is on another level compared to him. It's more likely that Maha is on Netero's level



yeah,but it's more safe to say that maha was on netero's level in the past
not now

but yeah,I guess zeno's word implyed that he can't be compared to netero's right now
but from what we saw
I doubt it,may be he meant the past

me too wasnt a fan of zeno saying that



> The thing with Netero's hatsu is that if he's able to defeat someone as powerful as the King with what seems is just crushing him,



well
that still didnt happen



> there's no f'n way he'd have trouble with someone like Morau at all. If he can defeat the King's power then he'd be able to defeat just about anyone I mentioned



I agree but that's only if he could defeat his oponents by those attacks

I think togashi avoided that
by showing that the king and pitou can withstand it



> That's the case for now. If Killua learns to control Godspeed better in the near future, so that he can use it longer, and increases his power then he would wail on Royal Guards without them being able to do a thing back



agree
but we still don't if that's possilble

I even remember that I said that god speed could create a defect in the power level if togashi didnt give it some kind of weak point

I think togashi will avoid that



> Now, if it's true that we haven't seen the real level of those other we think are high tier which I'm hoping is the case, then I'd be okay. But that doesn't seem so.



notice
I was comparing them to netero right now.not prime netero

overall
I'd say we need to watch the fight first to judge


----------



## Stroev (Nov 23, 2009)

The speed of this thread is faster than Kanmaru.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 23, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah,but it's more safe to say that maha was on netero's level in the past
> not now
> 
> but yeah,I guess zeno's word implyed that he can't be compared to netero's right now
> ...


I hope they were talking about Maha in the past. Current Maha looks like a wrinkled up sidekick. 

But he must have been monstrously strong since he fought Netero when he was closer to his prime and because it looked like it was Netero that was lucky to live to tell about their fight.

About Zeno comparing to Netero, we really have no reason to believe they were talking about anything but the current state of affairs. Zeno is definitely not on Netero's level and I also don't really like it. My Kurorotardism skyrocketed when I found out that Netero sought Zeno's aid to fight someone like Nef and then Togashi's crushed it a bit with that statement.



> well
> that still didnt happen


Hm, I guess we could wait and see.



> I agree but that's only if he could defeat his oponents by those attacks
> 
> I think togashi avoided that
> by showing that the king and pitou can withstand it


Again, that's just for now. There's no doubt in my mind that Netero is not going to be able to harm the King at all throughout their fight (even if he might not win). And Nef and the King have monstrously high durability to begin with, so what doesn't affect them could affect others without such a high defense.



> agree
> but we still don't if that's possilble
> 
> I even remember that I said that god speed could create a defect in the power level if togashi didnt give it some kind of weak point
> ...


Wow, we're agreeing a lot it seems.  If Togashi would just hurry up, we can definitely start ruling stuff out.



> notice
> I was comparing them to netero right now.not prime netero
> 
> overall
> I'd say we need to watch the fight first to judge


Okay.


Stroev said:


> The speed of this thread is faster than Kanmaru.


You should have seen the thread in our prime.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 23, 2009)

> Zeno is definitely not on Netero's level and I also don't really like it



yes denfinitely Netero is stronger,I have no problem

but how much stronger?

hopefully not so far even if zeno's words said otherwise



> There's no doubt in my mind that Netero is not going to be able to harm the King at all throughout their fight



he'll hurt the king
but probably with a new attack



> d Nef and the King have monstrously high durability to begin with, so what doesn't affect them could affect others without such a high defense



true
since I mentionned him
I guess moru could use his smoke as a guard 


*if those instant activated crushing attacks are lethal or could cause huge damages to people at zeno's level
Netero is upperhaxxed*



> You should have seen the thread in our prime


----------



## Danchou (Nov 23, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yes denfinitely Netero is stronger,I have no problem
> 
> but how much stronger?
> 
> hopefully not so far even if zeno's words said otherwise


Zeno's words make it look like they are miles apart. 



> he'll hurt the king
> but probably with a new attack


I tried to speculate, but I couldn't really think of much other than him using all those (26 iirc) hands to keep on beating down on the King. I did think that the power of the punches cumulatively increases according to the amount of hands he hits with (He first used 1 then 2 etc.= power of 3?) I saw that there are flames surrounding the Hyakushiki Kannon (maybe for defense).

A new attack would also be cool. 



> true
> 
> I guess netero could use his smoke as guard
> but ,I mean those attacks aren't lethal
> ...


Hm, it's at least good that the King can't read the flow of his attacks (so far). And I think that those instant crushing attacks are lethal to humans which does make him überhaxxed. That's probably why Zeno gave such a dirty smirk when he talked about the technique in the interview. It can probably take out some pretty powerful people (without such a high level defense) and even some Chimera Ants. Remember, how for instance even a normal punch from Silva crushed a Divison Commander and Netero was easily wiping out masses of Chimera Ants in the beginning?

I hope you're right that they are not lethal to the higher tiers. 

Btw, check out this engrish list of what a topic on 2chan thinks are the powerrankings in HxH (with google translate). 



> 29 Netero
> 28 Shauapufu Neferupito
> 27
> 26 Bisuke Montoutouyupi Chloro ()
> ...




Ah, it's been fun. I have to go now, g'night!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 23, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Zeno's words make it look like they are miles apart.



hopefully,he doesn't mean the current status



> I did think that the power of the punches cumulatively increases according to the amount of hands he hits with (He first used 1 then 2 etc.= power of 3?) I saw that there are flames surrounding the Hyakushiki Kannon (maybe for defense



I thought about this theory too
but I changed my mind

he can activate it in no time so it's nearly safe to say that he'll probably get a hit in every attack


and if that'true,that he could use all of the hands with such a weak rule
that means he could even kill the top tiers in no time


that doesnt sound like a decent rule for me

and good night


----------



## valerian (Nov 23, 2009)

I need to get a set of all the Zaoldyeck family sans Illumi.


----------



## lunchb0x (Nov 23, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> he can activate it in no time so it's nearly safe to say that he'll probably get a hit in every attack
> 
> 
> and if that'true,that he could use all of the hands with such a weak rule
> ...



I don't even think it's overly haxxed with this rule though, perhaps it starts with being able to hit with 1 hand and from there you can attack with double the number of hands that hit the opponent (ie: hitting with 4 hands would let him attack with 8 but if he only hits with 3/8 hands next attack he can only use 6). Most opponents aren't going to let themselves get hit early on by an ability they don't understand, thus making it difficult for Netero to increase the power. To access full potential he would need to hit with 13 hands and then hit again with all 26 hands. Perhaps 10 hands could destroy even tough opponents but I think it's safe to say he wouldn't have an easy time at all reaching the power needed to destroy a top tier.

Also experienced nen users should quickly find the pattern to the technique. This is what makes this the perfect technique to defeat the King. The King is inexperienced to how dangerous this nen ability could be and especially given that the King isn't likely to try and kill Netero quickly in this match. I think that Netero will get up around half power before the King starts to feel the pain then the king may realize the pattern and how dangerous Netero is and finally see a real fight. By this time Netero will have enough hands accessible to consistently land attacks and keep the power of the technique up giving us a great fight.

Always liked this theory for Netero's hatsu since I first heard it can't remember who came up with it though.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 24, 2009)

> Always liked this theory for Netero's hatsu since I first heard it can't remember who came up with it though



I came up with that he starts with one hand and if he hits he can use more hands and so on

but I didn't come up with that part



> : hitting with 4 hands would let him attack with 8 but if he only hits with 3/8 hands next attack he can only use 6).





> it's safe to say he wouldn't have an easy time at all reaching the power needed to destroy a top tier



I still say it won't be difficult
netero activates it in a fraction of second ,even pitou with his animal senses couldnt react



> Also experienced nen users should quickly find the pattern to the technique



I don't think so

Zeno an experienced nen user said it clearly that netero's nen is very subtle and  that no one can predict Netero's next move


I will add something to the theory
that by increasing the number of hands ,netero would have to increase the number of seals he does with his hands

and that's  true

when he attacked with one hand,you can see that at the end of his dance he used one hand

when he attacked with two hands at the end of his dance he used two hands and so on

so by that the time to activate the attack will increase


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2009)

Discussion yay, but Im too tired to read through all the posts

And Netero's attack will consist of him using all the hands simultaneously to attack the King. My issue was that Netero knew the King was strong, so  did he start with a weak attack or a strong attack? If it was a strong attack then Netero is done for but he didn't seem worried so I'd say his ace is still up his sleeve. I really do hope he can damage the King because if he can't then he's pretty much undefeatable and it'll be depressing, I'd rather see the King be killed than him just disappear or kill himself. Gon is no where near any level yet in comparison.

Who's stronger Netero or Whitebeard?


----------



## RivFader (Nov 24, 2009)

of course :ho


----------



## Jugger (Nov 24, 2009)

RivFader said:


> of course :ho



nope Netero is stronger


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't like to compare characters from different manga/anime as every manga got its power scale

anyway,I guess if WB was a character in HxH,he'd be around netero's level and vice versa


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 24, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Netero vs Zeno: who will win and what are the odds?
> 
> 
> :



Kuroro would lose to both 



> *Hisoka*
> Ging: Top 5
> Netero: Top 20
> Silva/Zeno/Kuroro: Top 40



............


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 24, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Kuroro would lose to both



Hisokatard failing at reading comprehension? 


Nothing new, move along


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 24, 2009)

I already said netero is stronger ............

and shit
Neby will use that
damn it chikky


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 24, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Netero vs Zeno: who will win and what are the odds?


i always thought netero... until i saw that dragon dive move, now i don't have a clue 'cos we havent seen either of their bests


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 24, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I already said netero is stronger ............



I also asked for the odds 



> and shit
> Neby will use that
> damn it chikky



What did I do?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 24, 2009)

zeno will be a challenge but still netero will be the winner

I guess right now, their level isnt that close neither that far


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 24, 2009)

odds are 2:1 at most for netero  tbh its more even but meh.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 24, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> What did I do?





> Hisokatard failing at reading comprehension?



Neby will say something like true or I agree with this sentence


----------



## krizma (Nov 24, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Anyway, here's my random estimate:
> 
> Ging: Top 5
> Netero: Top 20
> ...



I don't agree with this list. Netero might not be among the Top 5 but I don't think he is as weak as Top 20 as the Head of the Hunters Association and being the one in response to annihilate the chimera ants, a menace to the whole hunter world. 
He hired Zeno from the Zaoldyeck family (and is moreover a friend of his), which is known across the world as the A-Class family of professional hitmen (even the kid from kaito's research team knew them).
I think he chose Zeno for the dangerous task of separating the King from his RG because he might be one of the strongest guys he knows (obviously he knows Ging but he doesn't know where he is).
Taken that into account it seems unlikely that there's almost one score of people that could in theory take Netero out and cause an upset to the whole association.

I'd say that Top 40-50 is a good place for Morau, Novu etc. but I'd rank Silva, Zeno, Hisoka and Kuroro as high as Top 20 (but no better than top 5, excluding the ants).
Bear in mind also that there aren't that many hunters out there (up to 1000 I guess), and although not every Nen user must be a hunter, a great part will definitely consist of hunters. If you're a strong nen user already, why not take the exam (like Hisoka for example)?


----------



## Jugger (Nov 24, 2009)

Ging top 5
Netero top 15
Zeno, Silva top 30


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 24, 2009)

netero is one of the top 10,imo


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 24, 2009)

If togashi makes it where Netero can't touch the King my next guess would be for them to gang up on the King much like Zeno/Silva vs Kurono. I guess some upper tier hunters would show up and help netero take on the king then.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 24, 2009)

so far it dont look like anyones in a position of helping netero besides maybe say killua and thats if he wakes up and realizes that theres more to be done than just watching over gon.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 24, 2009)

MAn moraua was incredbibly useless in this fight.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah, I can see the King being above Netero.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 24, 2009)

Jicksy said:


> so far it dont look like anyones in a position of helping netero besides maybe say killua and thats if he wakes up and realizes that theres more to be done than just watching over gon.



killua going to help netero face the king would only be getting in the way and asking for an early death.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 24, 2009)

Killua vs. King? 

Killua gets raped.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 25, 2009)

but killua is so fast


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 25, 2009)

as fast as lightning


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 25, 2009)

Proxy said:


> Killua vs. King?
> 
> Killua gets raped.


Killua has Plot shield.... 

Btw guys dont forget to vote MOTM ( psyren of course ) XD


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 25, 2009)

Killua doesnt know where netero is plus the king's fight isn't his mission

*voted psyren for LH*


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 25, 2009)

krizma said:


> I don't agree with this list. Netero might not be among the Top 5 but I don't think he is as weak as Top 20 as the Head of the Hunters Association and being the one in response to annihilate the chimera ants, a menace to the whole hunter world.



I realize my list is woefully inflated. I was reluctant to give Netero such a high spot (which consequently affects the others) because he's supposed to be only half as strong. Then I realized that Ging is already on the top 5 while not yet in his peak (he's around mid to late thirties; hunters on average peak at 55-70y.o). 

So yeah, I'll adopt your list 



> Bear in mind also that there aren't that many hunters out there (up to 1000 I guess), and although not every Nen user must be a hunter, a great part will definitely consist of hunters. If you're a strong nen user already, why not take the exam (like Hisoka for example)?



As neby said before, there are probably 600 hunters. I don't know where I get the figure for this one (maybe my dream?), but I would guess there are about 2000 fighting nen-users in the world. That's a ratio of 3:10.

I'm not sure a lot of nen-users would be interested to take the exam. I would think that weaker nen-users would be more eager to take the hunter exam if ever (because the stronger one is, the more inclined you are to think that that exam is beneath you). But for the two exams that we saw, there were hardly, if any, weak nen-users (if there were then they would've passed or at least progressed a long way considering how haxx nen is) around, and the only strong ones are Illumi, Hisoka, and Killua. From these, I would say that there are a lot of nen-users who learned nen without being a hunter who do not eventually become a hunter.

Also, basing-on Kurapica and Leorio's conversations, being a hunter isn't such a must. You can be strong enough to take a revenge on a powerful group without wanting to be a Hunter.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 25, 2009)

eldritch you should volunteer to present in the naruwards shiznit. 

then proceed to trolling everyone in your speech


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 25, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Also, basing-on Kurapica and Leorio's conversations, being a hunter isn't such a must. You can be strong enough to take a revenge on a powerful group without wanting to be a Hunter.


it all comes back to how the hunters licence helps people with its intel and resources... the only reason kurapica went to get one.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 25, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> I realize my list is woefully inflated. I was reluctant to give Netero such a high spot (which consequently affects the others) because he's supposed to be only half as strong. Then I realized that Ging is already on the top 5 while not yet in his peak (he's around mid to late thirties; hunters on average peak at 55-70y.o).
> 
> So yeah, I'll adopt your list


What leads you to believe that hunters peak that late? Humans physically peak in their 20-30s. While ten helps the body age more slowly, I don't think the physical peak of humans in HxH would differ by such a degree.

If you're using Netero as a prime example, I don't think that's a good example. Netero, who was probably in his 50's when he was claimed the strongest, seems like a laterbloomer going by how he reached for the top. 

Other high tiers like Ging, Kuroro, Hisoka, Silva, Zeno (who has probably already hit his peak) seem in the range of their peak despite being significantly younger. It would also be quite strange for the new generation of very young prodigy's like Gon, Killua and Kurapica, who already have the power to tag along with some of the most powerful people we have seen and just need a few years of experience to push them closer to the top, would need decades of training from now on to get to their peak and claim their place at the top. Since, what process that would seem to span decades, takes so long? Sure, it has been hammered that experience is important, but surely that can't explain such a huge discrepancy? 


> As neby said before, there are probably 600 hunters. I don't know where I get the figure for this one (maybe my dream?), but I would guess there are about 2000 fighting nen-users in the world. That's a ratio of 3:10.
> 
> I'm not sure a lot of nen-users would be interested to take the exam. I would think that weaker nen-users would be more eager to take the hunter exam if ever (because the stronger one is, the more inclined you are to think that that exam is beneath you). But for the two exams that we saw, there were hardly, if any, weak nen-users (if there were then they would've passed or at least progressed a long way considering how haxx nen is) around, and the only strong ones are Illumi, Hisoka, and Killua. From these, I would say that there are a lot of nen-users who learned nen without being a hunter who do not eventually become a hunter.
> 
> Also, basing-on Kurapica and Leorio's conversations, being a hunter isn't such a must. You can be strong enough to take a revenge on a powerful group without wanting to be a Hunter.


I can understand the low number of hunters due to the nature of the exam, but 2000 nenusers in a world with billions of people seems a little underwhelming to me. For instance, there were 172 registered candidates waiting on the 200th floor of the Celestial Towers alone (which means they were capable of using nen) and the floors in the Celestial Towers go up to 251. Additionally everyone in Greed Island was a nenuser.

It was also said that 1 in a 100 people would survive the Chimera Ant selection, so with a potential population of billions it'd be strange for merely a few thousand nenusers to exist. It wouldn't make sense powerscaling wise either, since masters like Netero wouldn't really have to hone their nen to such a high degree to become powerful when the competition isn't that big to begin with.

What's your take on this?


----------



## NeBy (Nov 25, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Okay, I can get the age/experience argument to a certan agree but still. Zeno is roughly the same age as Netero was in his prime and he still can't compare to him even now. He should be in or have been past his prime by now and Zeno's pretty much one of the top dogs out of those I mentioned. If even he can't compare what does that say about the others..
> 
> How should we interpret this?
> 
> ...



That's the way to go! Nuffin wrong with sounding like Pufu and Neby ! 

Anyway, Zeno is top tier, but I doubt he was in the top 5. If he was in the top 20, then Netero could, indeed, be a level higher still than him (provided one agrees Netero is, even now, still top 5 or at least top 10). I don't think one should focus too much on what he actually says as 'a completely other level' as being an actual measurement. We've already seen that, in HxH, weaker opponents can defeat stronger opponents (the A-B-C-etc. chart). Surely Zeno knows this too, so he wouldn't mean Netero is "completely unreachable" to him. Besides, we've already seen many examples of where the top tier nen-users downplay their own strength and even use some self-mockery (Zeno with Kuroro, Netero to his disciples), so we shouldn't take it too literally, when those old geezers compare their own strength to others. He was clearly in awe about the prowess of Netero (seen the fact HE already is top tier), but one shouldn't necessarily interpret it as there being an insurmountable gap between the two. I think Zeno merely wanted to say Netero was stronger than him, and, all things being equal, would probably win. 

If you interpret it more that way, things become much more flexible and make more sense.

And oh yeah: Gon and Killua are NOT on par with any RG.



Danchou said:


> I hope they were talking about Maha in the past. Current Maha looks like a wrinkled up sidekick.
> 
> But he must have been monstrously strong since he fought Netero when he was closer to his prime and because it looked like it was Netero that was lucky to live to tell about their fight.
> 
> ...



LOL. That last bit was quite funny! 

You should have seen the GWoTs in my prime! 

It doesn't seem - indeed- that Netero, strong as he is, can succeed in beating the king. At least not with raw power. I'm really curious how Togashi is going to solve this. Clearly, there have been indication a trap was set up for the king, but what kind, and how will it be executed. Also...something that has been bugging me (and maybe has to do with the trap): why does Netero so badly want the king actually fighting him? If you want to kick someone's' ass, there is no need to spur your opponent to do the same, after all; you just have to attack him. Yet, Netero seems so keen _for the king to start fighting_ that he even 'seduces' him into 'combat mode' with the secret of his name.

Why does he seeks the active fightingskills to be deployed by the king so badly? Has it to do with Nets' hatsu? Does it, mayhaps, becomes stronger the more his opponent fights back? Speculation, yes, but possible.

 



chikkychappy said:


> I realize my list is woefully inflated. I was reluctant to give Netero such a high spot (which consequently affects the others) because he's supposed to be only half as strong. Then I realized that Ging is already on the top 5 while not yet in his peak (he's around mid to late thirties; hunters on average peak at 55-70y.o).
> 
> So yeah, I'll adopt your list
> 
> ...




Finally someone who accepts my words as being Truth! 

But seriously; I think I remember that; that number was reached by  - what else?  - logical deduction. Though I made a range, and you're using my minimum, chikky. I can't remember all of it (there should be a way of 'favourite-ing' former posts, so one could always find it back easily!) but in short, it was based on the remark of Netero that the exam (with Gon, etc.) was a "good" year.  As factoid, we know that then, there were 7 people that passed the exam. We also know there were exams where one person (ging, killua,..) and even none passed. If 7 is good, and 0 bad, one can reasonably assume 3-4 is average. We also know that there is a hunter exam every year, and that the the one Gon went to was the 287th (canon). Simple calculation shows us that, during the existence of the hunters association, there should be between 800+ (861) and 1100+ (1148) pro-hunters.

This is the most likely numbers, but of course one can always speculate more (though that makes things more unlikely  ), and argue it's more common that there is none or one, or, reversely, that 7 or more isn't all that uncommon. In a much broader range, that would give us something between 250+ and 2000+, but that's really the maximum range that you can go, while remaining remotely possible.

If we go back to the most likely, than we have about 950 pro-hunters. Since its _existence_.  But, even when nen slows old age, it's very unlikely it makes you hold out 187 (188 by the ant-arc) years. Netero is about 110 years, and he's a real old geezer now. So is Maha. Let's say they have still another 30 years before they really are ready to push up the daisies, that means that the pro-hunters of the first 40-50 years are already dead. That, in turn, means that currently, there are about 800+ pro-hunters walking around in HxH.






Danchou said:


> What leads you to believe that hunters peak that late? Humans physically peak in their 20-30s. While ten helps the body age more slowly, I don't think the physical peak of humans in HxH would differ by such a degree.
> 
> If you're using Netero as a prime example, I don't think that's a good example. Netero, who was probably in his 50's when he was claimed the strongest, seems like a laterbloomer going by how he reached for the top.
> 
> ...



I think we've already discussed this too, about the 'prime time' in HxH. Ofcourse I only used logic to come to my conclusion, so it bested all those that just pondered some baseless opinions! 

If only I could remember what my conclusion from back then was.  Oh, the horror of losing all that logical reasoning and argumentation, only to see the same questions pop up again...


About the total population of the HxH world; that too, I've calculated and deduced a year or so ago. I don't remember all the variables anymore, but I think the outcome was, that there are (as the most likely conclusion) about 2-3 billion people on the HxH world (way less then our 8 billion, thus). The numbers of nen-users that develop nen on themselves, without any involvement of the hunters association, is far more difficult to guess, but whatever percentage one takes, in total numbers it will be lower than one reckons, unless you take into account that there are far less people than in our world.

I don't remember if I made an analysis and the most likely deduction for the amount of nen-users in 'the wild', alas. I think there was very little actual facts or even hints to make any reasonable conclusion on the matter.

Or maybe I just forgot.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 25, 2009)

> Why does he seeks the active fightingskills to be deployed by the king so badly? Has it to do with Nets' hatsu? Does it, mayhaps, becomes stronger the more his opponent fights back? Speculation, yes, but possible



I thought about that too
but may be he wants to enjoy the fight before the plan

remember when he was boiling with excitement

also it could be a part of the plan,let's wait and see


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 25, 2009)

has anyone seen the volume cover?


netero ftw


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 25, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> eldritch you should volunteer to present in the naruwards shiznit.
> 
> then proceed to trolling everyone in your speech



fuck that shit seriously

who actually cares about that naruwards crap, I didn't even read the description

all I know was it took up a lot of space and I don't use ad block so seeing that for however long it was there was really annoying


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 25, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> has anyone seen the volume cover?
> 
> 
> netero ftw



epic win......

Togashi actually is a talented artist when he wants


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 25, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Other high tiers like Ging, Kuroro, Hisoka, Silva, Zeno (who has probably already hit his peak) seem in the range of their peak despite being significantly younger. It would also be quite strange for the new generation of very young prodigy's like Gon, Killua and Kurapica, who already have the power to tag along with some of the most powerful people we have seen and just need a few years of experience to push them closer to the top, would need decades of training from now on to get to their peak and claim their place at the top. Since, what process that would seem to span decades, takes so long? Sure, it has been hammered that experience is important, but surely that can't explain such a huge discrepancy?



As one ages the slower the improvement he achieves. So by 45 an average person probably reaches 90% of his peak strength, while the 10% is added ever so slowly through the next two decades (assuming consistent training) until gradual decline starts. The peak year is also the very last year wherein added experience is no longer enough to compensate for the general decline of physical abilities. So perhaps there's already a small physical decline is present at 60-70 y.o., but the immense experience still allows one person to fight at a slightly higher level (under the assumption that a person's level follows a simple bell curve)

I also used Bisuke as basis. He She's 54 but it doesn't seem like she's already declining, though already quite close to her peak level (95%+).

So Ging, at 35-ish, is probably 80% his peak strength, not 60% as the age proportioning would suggest. Well, maybe.  

The figures are obviously subject to revision, I'm just using them for illustrative purposes.



> I can understand the low number of hunters due to the nature of the exam, but 2000 nenusers in a world with billions of people seems a little underwhelming to me. For instance, there were 172 registered candidates waiting on the 200th floor of the Celestial Towers alone (which means they were capable of using nen) and the floors in the Celestial Towers go up to 251. Additionally everyone in Greed Island was a nenuser.
> 
> It was also said that 1 in a 100 people would survive the Chimera Ant selection, so with a potential population of billions it'd be strange for merely a few thousand nenusers to exist. It wouldn't make sense powerscaling wise either, since masters like Netero wouldn't really have to hone their nen to such a high degree to become powerful when the competition isn't that big to begin with.
> 
> What's your take on this?



You're right, the 2000 figure is a gross underestimation. I'd probably put the figure of _fighting_ nen-users at, what, 10000? Around that level. In any case, the number should be high enough to accommodate what we've seen but low enough as to keep it secret to majority of the population.

Anyhow, this figure implies that top 10 for netero and top 20 for zeno/silva/kuroro is an overestimation. I'd probably adopt jugger's top 15/30 in the end, maybe even revert to top 20/40.

But I'm curious, how's your tiering? (humans only; screw those ants) For me:

Ging
Netero
Silva/Kuroro/Zeno
Morau/Novu/Razor
Hisoka/Feitan/Phinx/Ubogin
Bisuke


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 25, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> has anyone seen the volume cover?
> 
> 
> netero ftw


You mean from the new volume that's coming out in January? Do post 

Togashi is a pretty awesome artist if you ask me. Just look at some of his covers. Kururo cover is SMEXY.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 25, 2009)

credit to Danchou who posted it on nextgear
LQ waiting for the HQ


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 25, 2009)

Awesome cover. Though I have to say he looks younger on the cover than he usually does. Oh I can't wait till this awesome manga is back.


----------



## Batman (Nov 25, 2009)

Hmm? Do I smell Hunter x Hunter? New chapters?????????? HMMMMM?????


----------



## The Imp (Nov 25, 2009)

Cover actually looks nice.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 25, 2009)

gotta love Togashi's character designation


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 25, 2009)

Would have been better if he drew a fiercer looking netero like the one in the latest chap


----------



## Stroev (Nov 25, 2009)

Netero's gonna wreck some shit.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2009)

The cover looks okay, I think Yuppi, Knuckle and Morau should have been on the cover.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 25, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> The cover looks okay, I think Yuppi, Knuckle and Morau should have been on the cover.



no octopus?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 25, 2009)

Man these good ants are gonna get fucked in the real world...people will hate them and try to kill them...you heard the hxhx orh they want all of the ant killed


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 26, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> has anyone seen the volume cover?
> 
> 
> netero ftw



Netero looks fresh and so clean clean.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 26, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> credit to Danchou who posted it on nextgear
> LQ waiting for the HQ


cover looks pretty  netero


----------



## Danchou (Nov 26, 2009)

I like the cover as well but I'm not sure what's behind Netero. I guess it's his aura.





chikkychappy said:


> As one ages the slower the improvement he achieves. So by 45 an average person probably reaches 90% of his peak strength, while the 10% is added ever so slowly through the next two decades (assuming consistent training) until gradual decline starts. The peak year is also the very last year wherein added experience is no longer enough to compensate for the general decline of physical abilities. So perhaps there's already a small physical decline is present at 60-70 y.o., but the immense experience still allows one person to fight at a slightly higher level (under the assumption that a person's level follows a simple bell curve)
> 
> I also used Bisuke as basis. He She's 54 but it doesn't seem like she's already declining, though already quite close to her peak level (95%+).
> 
> ...


I don't think it's that easily called. I'm starting to think the age comparisons are a bit moot as there are too many questions and factors involved and people differ too much from one another to generalize. I think we can say that the physical peak of hunters should be the equivalent of the 20s/30s of our world. The additional exponential huge increase in power that hunters receive until the point that they are at the absolute peak of their power, is probably basically due to the experience in nen.

For instance, in Netero's dialogue in chapter 265, when Netero was 46, it was said that he had realized the limits of his body and martial arts. So he expressed his gratitude in punches. That means he had probably already hit his physical peak by then. It doesn't seem like he had nen at that point, so the later increase in power he got from there on to the point that he had reached his prime and was the strongest in the world was influenced by nen primarily.

Now as for Biscuit, who is 57 btw , I do believe she has already hit her physical peak given her age. She is already a master of nen and has probably passed her physical peak given her age, the way that Binolt commented on her perfectly trained body and the degree of physical prowess she has in her true form. She also doesn't seem an early bloomer (at least compared to Killua) as she comments during the dodgeball game that she only reached his level of skill in auracontrol when she was around 20 years old whereas Killua is 12 years old.



> You're right, the 2000 figure is a gross underestimation. I'd probably put the figure of _fighting_ nen-users at, what, 10000? Around that level. In any case, the number should be high enough to accommodate what we've seen but low enough as to keep it secret to majority of the population.
> 
> Anyhow, this figure implies that top 10 for netero and top 20 for zeno/silva/kuroro is an overestimation. I'd probably adopt jugger's top 15/30 in the end, maybe even revert to top 20/40.
> 
> ...


Hm, I don't really feel like tiering just yet because I think my understanding of the tiers in HxH is fluctuating a bit too much as of late. I think I'll have to reanalyze the depth of their powers more carefully by rereading some chapters and pay more attention to the degree of strength and nencontrol they display. I can say Kuroro is  tier.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 26, 2009)

Jicksy said:


> cover looks pretty  netero



To be honest, I think it would have been better with an expression like he had at the end of the current chapter.

Now he seems a bit too...calm. Or maybe it's because of the fuzziness of the LQ pic...

But anyway....danchou...how come you didn't put that pic HERE first, instead of on nexgear?


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeah Netero does kinda look too calm, could have had more emotion in there but still its HxH and it's back YAAAAY

Also just noticed I have 2005 posts on this thread D=


----------



## NeBy (Nov 26, 2009)

Danchou said:


> I like the cover as well but I'm not sure what's behind Netero. I guess it's his aura.I don't think it's that easily called. I'm starting to think the age comparisons are a bit moot as there are too many questions and factors involved and people differ too much from one another to generalize. I think we can say that the physical peak of hunters should be the equivalent of the 20s/30s of our world. The additional exponential huge increase in power that hunters receive until the point that they are at the absolute peak of their power, is probably basically due to the experience in nen.



I doubt that a bit. Your trying to divide it into a sort of 'pure physical prime' and a 'mental/nen prime', but it has been clearly mentioned that nen slows old age, and I don't think you can say it's due to 'experience' in nen. When that was said, it was meant *the body* retains its fitness longer.

If we take the premise that basic things (without the nen) in HxH follow the same rule as in our world, then a persons prime would, indeed, be around 25y (20-30y) old. The difference being that nen slows old age - as has been said -,  meaning, where in our world the decline starts slowly at 30+, that isn't necessarily the case in HxH (with nen-users). It is reasonable to presume that nen offsets the decline by at least 20-30 years.

This would explain everything rather good, and remain logical and consistent. It explains why Kuroro and Hisoka are already so strong (they are at the start - but not quite at their utmost peak, so they'll still improve a bit - of their prime). It would also explain why the top(-tier-nen-)dogs are generally a bit passed (what we would consider in our world) their prime. Silva is 46, Netero was 50 at his prime, and Zeno is already 67, but still f- strong. A LOT of strong/top-tier (even Ging, who's reckoned to be one of the top 5 is already 32y old) are passed what we would normally consider prime. If, however, nen stretches old age, it also inherently slows the decline from the moment it starts, and this means, it extends the time that we consider a peoples' prime.

In all likelihood, thus, a nen-users' prime in HxH is between 20-60 years.

At 50-60+ you'd have the slow decline that one has at 30-40+ here. And let's face it: a 40y old _can_ still beat the crap out of a younger one anyway, so it doesn't mean all that much. Only at 60+ ones' strength really start to diminish notably, which in HxH would mean around 80-90 y old.




> For instance, in Netero's dialogue in chapter 265, when Netero was 46, it was said that he had realized the limits of his body and martial arts. So he expressed his gratitude in punches. That means he had probably already hit his physical peak by then. It doesn't seem like he had nen at that point, so the later increase in power he got from there on to the point that he had reached his prime and was the strongest in the world was influenced by nen primarily.



Hmm... I never interpreted as it meaning Netero didn't discover nen until after he was 46... I guess it's possible, and it's a new look on things, but it's rather unlikely... he would have to be an EXTREMELY late bloomer then, as a nen-user.

But anyway; 46 would be way passed his prime if he didn't have nen. Also, that would mean he only started slowing his age AFTER he already was 50, which, in turn, means that 110y old shouldn't be all that hard to surpass, since most other nen-users know nen much earlier, and thus don't loose 20 years of their prime. Yet, Netero is the oldest nen-user we've ever seen or heard of in HxH. He's been considered really old by everyone (including Zeno), while it wouldn't have been all that special among nen-users, if your hypothesis was true.

Also, since he clearly stated he was at his prime at age 50, and you say that's purely due to his (discovery of) nen, that would mean he would have fully mastered all that there is to master about nen in only 4 years (since that's the time that elapsed between 46y-without-nen and 50-prime-with-nen). After all, ones' prime is when one is the strongest, and if he just discovered nen 4 years ago, and nen is the basis for his prime, as your theory goes, than he would have reached his peak in nen-mastery, without him becoming stronger by getting more experienced with nen _after_ those 4 years. Because, if otherwise, it's more reasonable to assume he would have reached his summum later, when he had fully reached his highest peak in nen.

It doesn't seem likely, however, that a nen-user (and a late-blooming older guy, at that) would already reach total mastery of nen in no more than 4 years. Bisque and the other top-tiers spent considerably more years to gain mastery in nen.

That, coupled with the other counterarguments I gave, make me doubt your hypothesis of Netero only discovering nen at age 46 is likely.



> Now as for Biscuit, who is 57 btw , I do believe she has already hit her physical peak given her age. She is already a master of nen and has probably passed her physical peak given her age, the way that Binolt commented on her perfectly trained body and the degree of physical prowess she has in her true form. She also doesn't seem an early bloomer (at least compared to Killua) as she comments during the dodgeball game that she only reached his level of skill in auracontrol when she was around 20 years old whereas Killua is 12 years old.



20 years is where normal prime starts, so that's not all that extra-ordinary - it's rather that Killua is, indeed, a prodigy because he's already on that level. And 57, according to what I postulated, would mean she is still in the prime-range (albeit at the end of that range). Which would explain why she's still damn strong at her age, as a nen-user.



> Hm, I don't really feel like tiering just yet because I think my understanding of the tiers in HxH is fluctuating a bit too much as of late. I think I'll have to reanalyze the depth of their powers more carefully by rereading some chapters and pay more attention to the degree of strength and nencontrol they display. I can say Kuroro is  tier.



First one would have to say whether top-tier is only about raw nen-power, or experience, or abilities, or skills, or some mixture of that.

I mean, there might be a lot of nen-users who are 'stronger' than Kuroro in raw nen-power, and probably some in experience as well, but with his special ability, he makes up for a lot. And also, look at Kurapica: there is no way he was Ubo's equal in raw-nen-power, but thanks to his ability, he still won. A top-tier-list, therefore, is difficult to make, if one is not clear about what exactly is meant.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 26, 2009)

NeBy said:


> To be honest, I think it would have been better with an expression like he had at the end of the current chapter.
> 
> Now he seems a bit too...calm. Or maybe it's because of the fuzziness of the LQ pic...
> 
> But anyway....danchou...how come you didn't put that pic HERE first, instead of on nexgear?


I like the calm, serious expression. It's the calm before the storm. But now I don't know what we'll have next volumecover. We've already had the King and the RG, the King, Komugi and now Netero. Maybe the next volumecover will feature Meruem and Netero or a restored Kaito. Or.. dun dun dun the beginning of Kuroro vs. Hisoka!

Wasn't really thinking much  but maybe instinctively it's because Nexgear is the internets go to place where HxH is concerned.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 26, 2009)

ah nothing beats tl;dr posts on thanksgiving


----------



## NeBy (Nov 26, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> ah nothing beats tl;dr posts on thanksgiving



You mean like this one?


----------



## The Imp (Nov 26, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> ah nothing beats tl;dr posts on thanksgiving



reading tl;dr posts are fun man

who wouldn't want to read a 10 minute post that could be summarized in 1 paragraph


----------



## NeBy (Nov 26, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> reading tl;dr posts are fun man
> 
> who wouldn't want to read a 10 minute post that could be summarized in 1 paragraph



Exactly. 

Why deprive yourself of an extra 9 minutes of awe, fun and suspense? 

That would be like only wanting 1 chapter of HxH, when you can get 10!! :taichou


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 26, 2009)

And why spend an hour writing something no one cares about instead of spending it with your family!


----------



## The Imp (Nov 26, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> And why spend an hour writing something no one cares about instead of spending it with your family



yet you're spending your time on NF when you could be with your family


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 26, 2009)

It's the morning over here, they're not here yet! /rolleyes


----------



## The Imp (Nov 26, 2009)

ya ok


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 26, 2009)

yeah!! ok!!


----------



## The Imp (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## NeBy (Nov 26, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> And why spend an hour writing something no one cares about instead of spending it with your family!




Yes, the sacrifice is great!   Altruism in its truest form! 




Lυ Bυ said:


> yet you're spending your time on NF when you could be with your family



lolz. I don't think he was being *that* self-reflective.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 26, 2009)

Neby, sorry but I have to agree with Eldritch and Lu Bu here. I wanted to reply to your GWOT but the entire premise (at least where nenusers' prime is concerned) is based on things that don't reflect what I have said or at least have tried to say (a strawman). 
You're giving my quote a total different interpretation/meaning than I have done. Additionally you counter with a theory that, as far as I can see, is based on personal guesstimation at best. Plus the alternative conclusion you draw, the prime range of nenusers lies between 20-60 years, is a bit well..uninsightful don't you think?

I will say that your counter about whether Netero had already discovered nen or not holds some weight with me as it raises valid points though has some gaping flaws as well.

For now I don't have the time, but I might get back on this another day. I wonder what chikkychappy has to say about my reply.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 26, 2009)

naruto chapter is out what the fuck kisame got his head chopped off


----------



## The Imp (Nov 26, 2009)

"Grandmaster in Pitoudrooling" -Neby

ur a fagget


----------



## Danchou (Nov 26, 2009)

Spoiling Narutoreaders now are we? I know you probably won't care, but it's best to spoilertag.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 26, 2009)

Danchou said:


> I wonder what chikkychappy has to say about my reply.



He's a lurker. 

He won't reply.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 26, 2009)

What's the worst that could happen! I fear nothing!


----------



## Danchou (Nov 26, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> He's a lurker.
> 
> He won't reply.


 How are we ever going to beat Claymore like that?

Plus I could've sworn that chikkychappy is a girl.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 26, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> What's the worst that could happen! I fear nothing!


it's against the rules

it is morally wrong and will haunt you for the rest of your life


----------



## The Imp (Nov 26, 2009)

Danchou said:


> How are we ever going to beat Claymore like that?



Claymore has 40K posts.

lol @ trying to catch up. that won't happen


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 26, 2009)

Hear ye hear ye!
Eldritch has committed a sin.
Now death lies on him, like an
untimely frost upon the
sweetest flower of all the field...


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 26, 2009)

who cares if we catch up or not we'll catch that 40k post and throw them to the depths of oblivion


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 26, 2009)

who cares claymore still sucks


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 26, 2009)

oh shit we double posted 

we broke not one, but two rules


----------



## The Imp (Nov 26, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> who cares claymore still sucks



it has pretty bland characters but it's not that bad, although it has been getting worse since the time skip.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 26, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> who cares if we catch up or not we'll catch that 40k post and throw them to the depths of oblivion



are you gonna chicken out again because you don't wanna get negged.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 26, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> who cares claymore still sucks



Decently written, but boring.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 26, 2009)

I read one chapter before I dropped it

It was really boring and meh

Than again I dropped HXH 4 times before getting into it so /rolleyes


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Han Solo (Nov 26, 2009)

I think I dropped Lone Wolf and Cub about 5 or 6 times before I finally got into it.

It's one of my all time favorite manga but damn is it slow moving.


----------



## Unknown (Nov 26, 2009)

Awsome cover..., but It makes me think that Netero is in the Cover because It may be the last volumen in with we will see him.....


----------



## krizma (Nov 26, 2009)

claymore = gaymore


----------



## The Imp (Nov 26, 2009)

Unknown said:


> Awsome cover..., but It makes me think that Netero is in the Cover because It may be the last volumen in with we will see him.....



wat?

Netero is gonna be in the chapters we're about to get.

Volume 27 is the last batch of chapters.


----------



## krizma (Nov 26, 2009)

Unknown said:


> Awsome cover..., but It makes me think that Netero is in the Cover because It may be the last volumen in with we will see him.....



no 
vol. 28 will be full of netero vs. king


----------



## The Imp (Nov 26, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> I think I dropped Lone Wolf and Cub about 5 or 6 times before I finally got into it.
> 
> It's one of my all time favorite manga but damn is it slow moving.



I think the only mangas that I've dropped and then picked back up were Houshin Engi and Nausicaa.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 26, 2009)

Houshin Engi is so underrated...


----------



## Danchou (Nov 26, 2009)

krizma said:


> no
> vol. 28 will be full of netero vs. king


He's going to give us Octopus chapters. Ikarugo will be on the cover of 28. Bet on it.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 26, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Neby, sorry but I have to agree with Eldritch and Lu Bu here.





Well, I won't keep you from spending an hour with your family! Who wouldn't agree with that? 




> I wanted to reply to your GWOT but the entire premise (at least where nenusers' prime is concerned) is based on things that don't reflect what I have said or at least have tried to say (a strawman).



Really? Maybe I misinterpreted it, then, but you DID say:

"I think we can say that the physical peak of hunters should be the equivalent of the 20s/30s of our world."

So you make a distinction about a "physical" peak, and you postulate that it's similar to our world.

"The additional exponential huge increase in power that hunters receive until the point that they are at the absolute peak of their power, is probably *basically due to the experience in nen*."

It's always possible that I interpreted it wrongly of course, but let's face it; that was pretty straightforward. And it's on those points I've given some counter-arguments.




> You're giving my quote a total different interpretation/meaning than I have done. Additionally you counter with a theory that, as far as I can see, is based on personal guesstimation at best.



As long as it's not canon, there is always a part that is speculative, of course. And as long as it's build up logically and consistently, whatever best suits the facts we _do_ know about, has the upperhand. As I've said in my former post repeatedly; I'm talking about what is most _likely_. I can't speak in absolutisms. Your point about Netero having nen so late, for instance, I found refreshingly new, and even (remotely) possible, but unlikely (for the reasons given).

I'm not sure why you would call it "personal guesstimation" ( = just another opinion like all the others?) though; the theory I'm giving has nothing to do what I personally wish or long for; it just suits the facts better. My personal likings or dislikes have nothing to do with it; if, for instance, all top-tier nen-users would reach their peak around 25, I wouldn't have made that hypothesis, obviously. In essence, everything non-canon can be regarded as opinion, but you have "mere" opinions (without any argumentations), and you have opinions that are well founded in logical argumentation that reduces speculation as much as possible. You also went passed the 'mere' opinion-stating, since you tried to argument it. I only pointed out some serious shortcommings in the theory, while with what I said, there is less need for extra-ordinary circumstances to make the theory work (occams' razor) and yet, it fits the things we do know about a lot better.

Well, unless you think I have made some basic error in my reasoning that don't fit the facts?
 In which case, I'm all ears! 



> Plus the alternative conclusion you draw, the prime range of nenusers lies between 20-60 years, is a bit well..uninsightful don't you think?



?

It's uninsightful for those that already had that insight, and it will be insightful for those that didn't have that insight yet, so I'm not sure what I should say to that statement.

Maybe you meant it's not original or novel, but that wasn't my point neither; I was just saying what is most likely to be the case. Whatever logic and rationale might bring, its purpose is not to be original, it's just to come to the closest approximation of the observable reality (well, the reality as depicted in HxH in this case).

It _might_ bring one to original, novel insights, but it might also point to the most common explanation.



> I will say that your counter about whether Netero had already discovered nen or not holds some weight with me as it raises valid points though has some gaping flaws as well.



I would hope so (about the valid points) 

But gaping flaws... such as?

And are those flaws bigger than the flaws in the original hypothesis?



> For now I don't have the time, but I might get back on this another day. I wonder what chikkychappy has to say about my reply.



I hope you will. And I hope that day isn't too far off anymore. 

Chikky usually says sensible things too, so I'm curious as well.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 26, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> Hear ye hear ye!
> Eldritch has committed a sin.
> Now death lies on him, like an
> untimely frost upon the
> sweetest flower of all the field...



It's always nice to see a person use his classics.

I'm beginning to think you're far from being the redneck that you pretend to be, eldrith. 

though maybe you want to cultivate that impression for a reason


----------



## The Imp (Nov 26, 2009)

NeBy said:


> It's always nice to see a person use his classics.
> 
> I'm beginning to think you're far from being the redneck that you pretend to be, eldrith.
> 
> though maybe you want to cultivate that impression for a reason



there's no point in putting something in white text if it's obvious you wrote something there... **


----------



## NeBy (Nov 26, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> there's no point in putting something in white text if it's obvious you wrote something there... **



Nooooeeeesss! You can read that?!  


it _may_ have been meant in an ironic way, though


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 26, 2009)

My layout is black

I can see through your lies, Neby.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2009)

How can we discuss top tier ratings and blatantly ignore the Chimera ants? Why are their abilities haxxed but not the GR? We don't know how they attained their abilities, we don't if its less haxxed than the Ants. 



> What's the worst that could happen! I fear nothing!



WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not that I care that much about Naruto but still



> How are we ever going to beat Claymore like that?



We've got the better manga, oh look it got beat


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 26, 2009)

I wonder what Leorio's ability is?


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 26, 2009)

healing? i'd say as much, since he hasnt had enough time to build up abilities due to him only having learned just ten when we last saw him in the manga.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 26, 2009)

Jicksy said:


> healing? i'd say as much, since he hasnt had enough time to build up abilities due to him only having learned just ten when we last saw him in the manga.



He might appear at the end of this Arc and save their bitten asses after they defeated ants


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2009)

Leorio will be the Rukia of Hxh


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 26, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Leorio will be the Rukia of Hxh



Indeedy although who was Rukia?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2009)

The boobs from Bleach.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 26, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> The boobs from Bleach.



Oh havent watched/read Bleach


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 26, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> Oh havent watched/read Bleach



Guess.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2009)

Im such fail I meant Orihime


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 26, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Guess.



bloody hell that is too good!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2009)

Hxh Artwork:


----------



## Stroev (Nov 26, 2009)

Leoreo is actually more like Vegeta, just wait.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 27, 2009)

Danchou said:


> I like the cover as well but I'm not sure what's behind Netero. I guess it's his aura.I don't think it's that easily called. I'm starting to think the age comparisons are a bit moot as there are too many questions and factors involved and people differ too much from one another to generalize. I think we can say that the physical peak of hunters should be the equivalent of the 20s/30s of our world. The additional exponential huge increase in power that hunters receive until the point that they are at the absolute peak of their power, is probably basically due to the experience in nen.
> 
> For instance, in Netero's dialogue in chapter 265, when Netero was 46, it was said that he had realized the limits of his body and martial arts. So he expressed his gratitude in punches. That means he had probably already hit his physical peak by then. It doesn't seem like he had nen at that point, so the later increase in power he got from there on to the point that he had reached his prime and was the strongest in the world was influenced by nen primarily.
> 
> Now as for Biscuit, who is 57 btw , I do believe she has already hit her physical peak given her age. She is already a master of nen and has probably passed her physical peak given her age, the way that Binolt commented on her perfectly trained body and the degree of physical prowess she has in her true form. She also doesn't seem an early bloomer (at least compared to Killua) as she comments during the dodgeball game that she only reached his level of skill in auracontrol when she was around 20 years old whereas Killua is 12 years old.



When I say 'peak', I refer to 'fighting peak' not only physical peak.  So this criteria includes the natural physical abilities of a person (without nen), the enhancements gained from nen and the wisdom obtained through years and experience. In short, my entire perspective revolves around the question: "if x and y fight at their peak, who will win?" Given the complexities of nen no definitive answer can be given, but this does not make the effort completely futile because something can still be gained from this question. Nevertheless, in terms of nenless physical peak, I agree with you that there shouldn't be any huge difference, if any, from our world.

You're also right when you said that there are many factors affecting peak ages, like the age when one learned nen, the extent and regularity of training, what one chose to use his hatsu for (perhaps fighting is just secondary for a person) and many others. The percentages I used was then a generalization of something complex, to serve as a conceptual tool that would hopefully help us to make sense of the power-tiering in the hunter world.

And from the previous posts, you can see that this discussion arose primarily when we tried to gauge Netero's strength. How strong is he really? If we are going to give him a rough ranking in terms of strength, in which place will he be? The discussion on whether he's top 10 or 'just' top 20 have to take into account the possible strengths of other nen-users we have not and never meet given the little data Togashi provided. These nen-users are faceless and nameless, hence the generalizations. This was why I initially accepted a top 10 for Netero; at first I thought "Ging, the ubermensch, is _only_ top 5? Then there's no way Netero, at half his peak strength, could be in the top 10." Upon making generalizations of the average peak age and realizing that Ging has still considerable room for growth and will potentially be the top fighter in the future, then I thought top 10 for Netero was reasonable. (Though of course, one can always argue that the top 5 designation for Ging does not refer to fighting strength alone. )

Anyway, it's true that Ging, Silva, Morau, Kuroro, Hisoka, etc. _appear_ like they are at their peaks. But this is simply because whenever we read/watch HxH, we're only concerned with the here and now and not the improvement of the characters 10 years down the line (the foursome and other newbies like Zushi and Hanzo aside that is). It's as if we assume the picture will freeze and the adults we see now will no longer grow. And to be fair, looking 10 years ahead will not contribute anything to understanding the story anyway. But if we want to make further analysis and thus demand some consistency in the hunter world, we can't help but infer that the mentioned characters can still improve (even just a little) and hence, are not yet at their peaks. Then using certain generalizations, we try to guess how far they are from their peaks (thus my random 80% for Ging), and then maybe we can rank them according to their potential peak strengths.

In the end, maybe 55-70 as average _fighting_ peak is too high  50-60 then?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 27, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> He's a lurker.
> 
> He won't reply.



gay name

**


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hisoka is 28

peak age=28 

thread//


----------



## NeBy (Nov 27, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Guess.



That's pretty hot.

What 'ya think, sis chikky?


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 27, 2009)

@ chikky - H×H Jump Tour OVA, was waiting a long time to watch that... and i finally did


----------



## The Imp (Nov 27, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> gay name
> 
> **



Read The Ravages of Time and you'll understand how badass Lu Bu is. 

also hisoka>kuroro


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 27, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Hisoka is 28, peak age=28, thread//


he still has shi* to learn just like any good hunter


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 27, 2009)

But he's not a good hunter

He got manhandled by a Gon who just learned nen


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 27, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> But he's not a good hunter
> 
> He got manhandled by a Gon who just learned nen



Ignorance is a bliss


----------



## The Imp (Nov 27, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> Ignorance is a bliss



More like Hisoka hate.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> Ignorance is a bliss



that's the case with all of kurorotards



> More like Hisoka hate



more like Jealousy

they want to talk a little before the inevitable happens which is Hisoka killing kuroro


----------



## The Imp (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm gonna laugh if Togashi doesn't make a clear victor when they finally fight.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 27, 2009)

oh hello yoda  I kinda got bad news for you...

anyway, Danchou is badass


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 27, 2009)

please

a clear Hisoka win

togashiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

damn it ,can't wait to see

danchou,chikky,jow snow,ennoea,freija ,Neby  and all of the kurorotards crying


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 27, 2009)

WE WILL NEVER FAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 27, 2009)

yeah as pokuru


----------



## The Imp (Nov 27, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> please
> 
> a clear Hisoka win
> 
> ...



are you the only hisoka tard here who debates that hisoka>kuroro?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 27, 2009)

no ..........


----------



## The Imp (Nov 27, 2009)

who                                 else?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 27, 2009)

shit

I forget something,have to go


----------



## Stroev (Nov 27, 2009)

Location: hisoka


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 27, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah as pokuru



Just that, he's alive


----------



## Proxy (Nov 28, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Just that, he's alive



In our hearts


----------



## NeBy (Nov 28, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> But he's not a good hunter



That depends... you have different kinds of Hunters, after all (canon). Hisoka is actually a very good Hunter when it comes down to hunting for SM with little boys...





hgfdsahjkl said:


> please
> 
> a clear Hisoka win
> 
> ...



What is my name doing there in that list?!?! 


I'm far above those mundane, irrational bickerings of whom >>> whom. 

Though, logical speaking, based on what we currently _know_ of each candidate, Kuroro would win


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 28, 2009)

NeBy said:


> What 'ya think, sis chikky?



i don't really care 




hgfdsahjkl said:


> please
> 
> a clear Hisoka win
> 
> togashiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii



 everyone knows that kuroro is stronger


----------



## Wade (Nov 28, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3do4zr_Gto&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 28, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Just that, he's alive


He's dead, get over it



chikkychappy said:


> everyone *who fail *knows that kuroro is stronger


there fixed...
Just to compare of how many times Hisoka could kill Kuroro and he didn't because he was pity of him proves you otherwise.
Hisoka was trolling whole ryodan just for his amusement


----------



## NeBy (Nov 28, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> i don't really care



You should open and expand your horizon a bit! 


Women can be quite fun too, you know! 







--- "Nietzsche is dead." - God ---
--- "Pokkuro is dead." - Togashi ---


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 28, 2009)

NeBy said:


> --- "Nietzsche is dead." - God ---
> --- "Pokkuro is dead." - Togashi ---


Comparing Pokkuro with Nietzsche  and comparing God to Togashi, i sense sarcasm in your sayings mortal


----------



## NeBy (Nov 28, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Comparing Pokkuro with Nietzsche  and comparing God to Togashi, i sense sarcasm in your sayings mortal



You sense well, O, Holy Immortal One!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 28, 2009)

Wade said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3do4zr_Gto&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



I love that song, definetly my favourite HXH opening


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 28, 2009)

at first when i heard the opening i was like "wtf is this shit?!?" but after a while its awesome.


----------



## Wade (Nov 28, 2009)

Berserkhawk z said:


> I love that song, definetly my favourite HXH opening





Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> at first when i heard the opening i was like "wtf is this shit?!?" but after a while its awesome.



You said it men.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 28, 2009)

I've actually never even saw the animu for Hunter.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 28, 2009)

Stroev said:


> I've actually never even saw the animu for Hunter.



I haven't either but i plan to watch it soon to refresh my memory by the time the new chapters come out.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 28, 2009)

Stroev said:


> I've actually never even saw the animu for Hunter.





Lυ Bυ said:


> I haven't either but i plan to watch it soon to refresh my memory by the time the new chapters come out.



interesting.

so based on the manga alone, how would rank the arcs in hxh?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 28, 2009)

only thing i didn't like from the anime until greed island ova was how they fucked hisoka vs kastro. the bgm for hxh is some good shit. it makes me sad if they ever animate the chimera ant arc that we won't get those awesome songs in the new series since i can bet a different studio will probably be doing the series.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 29, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> it makes me sad if they ever animate the chimera ant arc that we won't get those awesome songs in the new series since i can bet a different studio will probably be doing the series.



i do hope a different studio will pick it up. nippon animation sucks nowadays


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2009)

If we get an Ova that is, the amount of violence in the manga, I doubt they'd get a big enough budget to do justice.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah, after the greed island arc i don't have any faith in them.

I hope madhouse does the chimera ant arc.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 29, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> interesting.
> 
> so based on the manga alone, how would rank the arcs in hxh?



1. York Shin
2. Ant
3. Greed Island
4. Hunter Exams
5. Celestial


----------



## Danchou (Nov 29, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> When I say 'peak', I refer to 'fighting peak' not only physical peak.  So this criteria includes the natural physical abilities of a person (without nen), the enhancements gained from nen and the wisdom obtained through years and experience. In short, my entire perspective revolves around the question: "if x and y fight at their peak, who will win?" Given the complexities of nen no definitive answer can be given, but this does not make the effort completely futile because something can still be gained from this question. Nevertheless, in terms of nenless physical peak, I agree with you that there shouldn't be any huge difference, if any, from our world.
> 
> You're also right when you said that there are many factors affecting peak ages, like the age when one learned nen, the extent and regularity of training, what one chose to use his hatsu for (perhaps fighting is just secondary for a person) and many others. The percentages I used was then a generalization of something complex, to serve as a conceptual tool that would hopefully help us to make sense of the power-tiering in the hunter world.


Excellent. Seems we agree on a lot. 



> And from the previous posts, you can see that this discussion arose primarily when we tried to gauge Netero's strength. How strong is he really? If we are going to give him a rough ranking in terms of strength, in which place will he be? The discussion on whether he's top 10 or 'just' top 20 have to take into account the possible strengths of other nen-users we have not and never meet given the little data Togashi provided. These nen-users are faceless and nameless, hence the generalizations. This was why I initially accepted a top 10 for Netero; at first I thought "Ging, the ubermensch, is _only_ top 5? Then there's no way Netero, at half his peak strength, could be in the top 10." Upon making generalizations of the average peak age and realizing that Ging has still considerable room for growth and will potentially be the top fighter in the future, then I thought top 10 for Netero was reasonable. (Though of course, one can always argue that the top 5 designation for Ging does not refer to fighting strength alone. )


Hm, I think I can agree that Netero is top 10ish. I'm just wondering how credible it is that Netero is still ranked that highly despite him having lost have his power from his prime. Then again, it's a common trope that old folks in manga are often still mysteriously powerful.



> Anyway, it's true that Ging, Silva, Morau, Kuroro, Hisoka, etc. _appear_ like they are at their peaks. But this is simply because whenever we read/watch HxH, we're only concerned with the here and now and not the improvement of the characters 10 years down the line (the foursome and other newbies like Zushi and Hanzo aside that is). It's as if we assume the picture will freeze and the adults we see now will no longer grow. And to be fair, looking 10 years ahead will not contribute anything to understanding the story anyway. *But if we want to make further analysis and thus demand some consistency in the hunter world, we can't help but infer that the mentioned characters can still improve (even just a little) and hence, are not yet at their peaks.* Then using certain generalizations, we try to guess how far they are from their peaks (thus my random 80% for Ging), and then maybe we can rank them according to their potential peak strengths.
> 
> In the end, maybe 55-70 as average _fighting_ peak is too high  50-60 then?


That's a very good point. Hadn't thought of it like that. Now, if Togashi just starts showing us the other toptiers then we can finally put an end to this speculation.

I'm also hoping that we'll see a little more of the Hunter organisation in the storyline. They are only loosely and coincidentally tied into the storyline so far but I want to see what it means to be a hunter. Togashi did allude to Netero and the vice-president problems, so maybe he will do something with it in the future.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 29, 2009)

Kurapica is hermaphrodite alien, Discuss


----------



## Dog of War (Nov 29, 2009)

Watching the anime for the first time to refresh my memory as it's been so long.

God I'd almost forgotten how much I love this series. 

Does anyone know how many chapters are planned for release? The usual, before he crawls back under his rpg rock?


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 29, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Yeah, after the greed island arc i don't have any faith in them.
> 
> I hope madhouse does the chimera ant arc.


Are you nuts  Madhouse and action/fighting animes. When has that ever worked?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> Are you nuts  Madhouse and action/fighting animes. When has that ever worked?



you sarcastic right?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4fimbw5lGk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 29, 2009)

those are nice

but it's true that Mad house doesnt have action animators by the weight of yutaka nakamura,norio matsumoto,shingo yamashita ,etc

and it's sad that madhouse doesnt hire those animators so yes,I agree with haohmaru that MD is weak when it comes to action 

the tv series was awesome because nippon animation hired the top freelance animators as norio,Akira MATSUSHIMA

only one studio got  amazing action animators as it's regulars,and that's Bones


and please,no more Hellsing ova as an example of awesome animation because it really isn't 

notice that many of MH anime are among my favourite,I adore them but tbh Madhouse aren't strong when it comes to action

kyoto animation got great animators too,sadly they do the otaku stuff only 

also A-1 Pictures is a good studio


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2009)

I forgot about A-1 pictures. If they did hunter x hunter i'd cum all over teh keyboards. Specially if the fights are anything like birdy the mighty decode. 

but didn't they co-animate the new fairy tail anime? that shit sucks. hopefully if they did hxh they'd give it the highest respect considering how much its manga volumes sell in japan.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 29, 2009)

yeah,I refuse to believe that


Satelight is the one responsible for the shit animation 

but anyway,I dont think that we will have a new HxH


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 29, 2009)

Little jokes like this gives me great enjoyment out of reading manga. 
some may not have laughed @ this but i got a well needed chuckle out of it


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 29, 2009)

gon x killua is always fun 

ok

everyone post a page with little jokes as the one ArtieBoy posted

I like killua and octopus argument,hehehee
On Chapter 158, Page 4

the last panel from the left is one of my favourites
On Chapter 158, Page 4



that one with the octobus saying really ?

On Chapter 158, Page 4

yeah,I love those jokes
realistic and not over the top


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 29, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> gon x killua is always fun
> 
> ok
> 
> ...



Damn =/thats 2 far in


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 29, 2009)

GI is filled with gonxkillua and Hisoka 

btw Artieboy

you didnt tell me 
which one you prefer hisoka  or kuroro  ?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 30, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you didnt tell me
> which one you prefer hisoka  or kuroro  ?



Illumi 


You know what would really suck? if toei or studio pierrot got hunter x hunter.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 30, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Illumi
> 
> 
> You know what would really suck? if toei or studio pierrot got hunter x hunter.


Live action movie would be even worse.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm hoping Gon gets a cool ability before this arc is over. Not to mention a good fight to see where he's at.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 30, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Then again, it's a common trope that old folks in manga are often still mysteriously powerful.



Indeed. As you said, it's probably just inconsistency on Togashi's part. At 110 Netero should 'only' be as strong as Morau or a little weaker. Being strong at that age is just insane.



> Now, if Togashi just starts showing us the other toptiers then we can finally put an end to this speculation.
> 
> I'm also hoping that we'll see a little more of the Hunter organisation in the storyline.



I hope not. Togashi should just focus on wrapping the loose ends after the ant arc instead of diverting to another adventure.

I also prefer not knowing who the other top-tiers are because it is a reminder that, no matter how epic a character is, there are several others like him within the world. It shows how big the hunter world really is, which makes it more realistic than the approach other shounen mangas employ.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 30, 2009)

Im hopping Hisoka killing  Kuroro for like 200 chapters or so.... but it didn't happen so i think the chances of gon getting  a cool ability before arc ending are slim.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 30, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Live action movie would be even worse.






*Spoiler*: _Hisoka_ 









Surely, you don't think so? 



> Im hopping Hisoka killing Kuroro for like 200 chapters or so.... but it *will never* happen so i think the chances of gon getting a cool ability before arc ending are slim.



Fixed.

Right back at you.


----------



## krizma (Nov 30, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> Little jokes like this gives me great enjoyment out of reading manga.
> some may not have laughed @ this but i got a well needed chuckle out of it



I agree. Unlike in other mangas, these little comical intermission are lifelike, within reason and genuinely funny. In Naruto part 2 for example, I found most of the comical relief to be factitious and inkhorn, like Sai referring to Naruto's penis all the time


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 30, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hisoka_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Hisoka needs to be more badass!!



> Fixed.
> 
> Right back at you.


Lol,you non believers should stop  going against the almighty Hisoka... in the end he will be the winner.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 30, 2009)

Hisokatard turning I? 

Nah, I'm still 110% Kurorotard. But Hisoka is awesome too.


----------



## Krombacher (Nov 30, 2009)

You think HxH is the best manga? Never read Bleach before?


----------



## Danchou (Nov 30, 2009)

Bleach in the same sentence as best manga?



Quit fooling around.

I read it every week because some parts of it were good (SS arc), but it was never even remotely close to best manga.

Not saying HxH is the best ever btw.


----------



## Krombacher (Nov 30, 2009)

Danchou said:


> HxHin the same sentence as best manga?
> 
> 
> 
> Quit fooling around.



Fixed for truth


----------



## Danchou (Nov 30, 2009)

How very clever of you. Now stop trolling and gtfo.

This place is for people that like HxH.


----------



## Krombacher (Nov 30, 2009)

Danchou said:


> How very clever of you. Now stop trolling and gtfo.
> 
> This place is for people that like HxH.



Who said I dont like HxH? 

Bleach is just 10000 times better


----------



## krizma (Nov 30, 2009)

GTFO and also get a life


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2009)

that was fast,lol

Edit: what was the chapter where netero send a msg to morau(that part was funny)?


----------



## NeBy (Nov 30, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> those are nice
> 
> but it's true that Mad house doesnt have action animators by the weight of yutaka nakamura,norio matsumoto,shingo yamashita ,etc
> 
> ...



Birdy animated fightingscenes were even worse, and you didn't mind those! 



chikkychappy said:


> Indeed. As you said, it's probably just inconsistency on Togashi's part. At 110 Netero should 'only' be as strong as Morau or a little weaker. Being strong at that age is just insane.



Well, that age itself is insane (if you compare it to r/l). But it isn't (necessarily) in HxH. Logical deduction, within the HxH universe, would indicate that he's far passed his peak physical performance, even with nen (that wouldn't be able to keep a body at their prime after 60+). Even with nen, a 110y old would be (physically) about 80 in our world. And sure, you still have crafty 80y olds, but they can't be as strong as a 20-30y old anymore, however you look at it.

However, this deals with the physical strength/health and the way nen aids in holding back old age. It doesn't say anything about nen itself. Nothing - as far as I know - has been indicated how nen itself progresses in time. One can suspect it also deteriorates at a certain point, when growing old, but at what rate? For arguments' sake, we could compare nen as a mental strength, for instance. A mental prowess with abilities, skills, experience...an analogue example would be playing chess. If you're a grandmaster in chess it doesn't matter that much if you're passed your physical prime at 20-40, you will still be able to wipe the floor with most less-skilled chessplayers of 20-30. I mean, look at Kasparov; he's nearing the 50 (thus, way passed his physical prime), but still is the best around, defeating every other young or old bloke who tries to beat him.

If nen would be more akin to the mental capacities of a person, then, coupled with extra experience, etc., Netero could well be in the top10, still.




> I hope not. Togashi should just focus on wrapping the loose ends after the ant arc instead of diverting to another adventure.
> 
> I also prefer not knowing who the other top-tiers are because it is a reminder that, no matter how epic a character is, there are several others like him within the world. It shows how big the hunter world really is, which makes it more realistic than the approach other shounen mangas employ.



I agree. Manga/anime like Bleach or Naruto are always so over the top with these things.



Danchou said:


> Bleach in the same sentence as best manga?
> 
> 
> Quit fooling around.
> ...



Let's be lenient and tolerant for those that are a bit less into intelligent shounen, and more for the hack&slash&uberhaxor DBZ-like kiddie-stuff. They can't help it if they don't recognise quality from crap, even if it hits them on the head. At most, we should pity them.  



RockyDJ said:


> Who said I dont like HxH?
> 
> Bleach is just 10000 times better



LOLZ. That's just...nah...that's trolling.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> that was fast,lol
> 
> Edit: what was the chapter where netero send a msg to morau(that part was funny)?



I wanna know the chapter where Killua is watching porn on TV, and then Leorio comes in, chastise Gon for still being up and saying "You should take an example at Killua". And when Gon turns his head, it turns out Killua is (pretending to be) asleep. And Gon going  


lol, that was funny!


----------



## Thomas Pynchon (Nov 30, 2009)

RockyDJ said:


> Who said I dont like HxH?
> 
> Bleach is just 10000 times better



I seriously have problems to believe this.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Birdy animated fightingscenes were even worse, and you didn't mind those!



you just don't have any idea 

birdy action scenes are better animated than those two clips

birdy fighting scenes are animated by shingo yamashita,and he is acknowledge as one of the top animators

and that's a *FACT*

and please,let's not get into that

I told you the truth and it's up to you to believe it or not

if you can't see how birdy fighting scene are better animated
let me quote you


> they don't recognise quality from crap, even if it hits them on the head. At most, we should pity them.


but well those two clips (hellsing and HNI) are good not crap,still birdy is much better

I'm refering mostly to birdy last fight,I haven't seen all of them

but I guess you meant the art not the animation
the art in birdy can use a touch up

animation is top notch


----------



## The Imp (Nov 30, 2009)

I remember you guys debating that for atleast a week.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2009)

yeah ...........


----------



## lunchb0x (Nov 30, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Well, that age itself is insane (if you compare it to r/l). But it isn't (necessarily) in HxH. Logical deduction, within the HxH universe, would indicate that he's far passed his peak physical performance, even with nen (that wouldn't be able to keep a body at their prime after 60+). Even with nen, a 110y old would be (physically) about 80 in our world. And sure, you still have crafty 80y olds, but they can't be as strong as a 20-30y old anymore, however you look at it.
> 
> However, this deals with the physical strength/health and the way nen aids in holding back old age. It doesn't say anything about nen itself. Nothing - as far as I know - has been indicated how nen itself progresses in time. One can suspect it also deteriorates at a certain point, when growing old, but at what rate? For arguments' sake, we could compare nen as a mental strength, for instance. A mental prowess with abilities, skills, experience...an analogue example would be playing chess. If you're a grandmaster in chess it doesn't matter that much if you're passed your physical prime at 20-40, you will still be able to wipe the floor with most less-skilled chessplayers of 20-30. I mean, look at Kasparov; he's nearing the 50 (thus, way passed his physical prime), but still is the best around, defeating every other young or old bloke who tries to beat him.
> 
> If nen would be more akin to the mental capacities of a person, then, coupled with extra experience, etc., Netero could well be in the top10, still.




I had the same thought on this HxH prime debate, that nen strength doesn't have to compare to prime's in physical abilities. Most mental abilities basically are maintained so long as they stay in use (use it or lose it) and Netero's dedication to training was clearly shown and most likely maintained into his current age. The only thing elderly will have trouble with is acquiring new information the same as when they were young.

Also not all physical abilities deteriorate at the same rate. Explosiveness, Agility, and Flexibility are usually the earliest to leave. That said, most heavy lifters hit their prime in their forties, raw strength seems to be one of the last things to leave.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm going to make a thread on NG about
was it a mistake when kuroro mentionned the prophecy during the car scene? 

if someone with better English didnt go for it (I'm looking at chikky and Neby)

*the argument that Neby lost *


----------



## The Imp (Nov 30, 2009)

tell them that they are all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) especially those mods


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2009)

................


----------



## Thomas Pynchon (Nov 30, 2009)

So, when do we get new chapters?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2009)

4th of january..........


----------



## Thomas Pynchon (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks, let's hope there will be more than 7 or 8 chapters....


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2009)

There will be atleast 10 chapters, I hope theres more and expect more.


----------



## Thomas Pynchon (Nov 30, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> There will be atleast 10 chapters, I hope theres more and expect more.



"Light in his dreams, was always hope: the basic moral hope. As the contacts break helically away, hope turns to darkness, and the glassblower wakes sharply tonight crying, Who? Who?" - Thomas Pynchon.

I don't have any hope left


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 30, 2009)

Thomas Pynchon said:


> "Light in his dreams, was always hope: the basic moral hope. As the contacts break helically away, hope turns to darkness, and the glassblower wakes sharply tonight crying, Who? Who?" - Thomas Pynchon.
> 
> I don't have any hope left



Neither do I 

and Danchou I love the set


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2009)

Danchou finally let his inner Hisokatard out


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2009)

Danchou what are you doing!!


----------



## Thomas Pynchon (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't get this thread


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2009)

STFU ennoea

I remember you fapping to Hisoka


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2009)

Thomas Pynchon said:


> I don't get this thread



you saw nothing


----------



## Thomas Pynchon (Nov 30, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you saw nothing



I'm still new here, spare me


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 30, 2009)

hehe Sorry to scare you off please do stay with us, we do need fresh posters!

@ Ennoea - Indeed I remember you liked Hisoka  Traitor!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2009)

You'll catch on eventually.

Hisoka is great but after the volleyball I don't think he can defeat Kuroro.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2009)

Danchou is member here and yeah,do stay with us


----------



## Thomas Pynchon (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok, but I speed through HxH so I might not be able to remember everything.

You guys are awesome, though.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> You'll catch on eventually.
> 
> Hisoka is great but after the volleyball I don't think he can defeat Kuroro.



dude

Machi>kuroro in armwrestling 

Hisoka is ranked 3rd 

pussy kuroro pussy kuroro :WOW

@Thomas

thank you


Hisoka or kuroro?


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 30, 2009)

Awww Thanks =D

@ Ennoea - That was one of his low moments, to be honest I didnt understand why he was even helping them no so Hisokaish =/


----------



## Thomas Pynchon (Nov 30, 2009)

You know, just because I'm new doesn't mean I didn't skimmed through the forum....I'm not answering


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2009)

Hisoka got a porn FC ..........

join the hisokatards


----------



## Thomas Pynchon (Nov 30, 2009)

I got big balls....


AC/DC rocks


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2009)

we all got big balls 

kurorotards are the gay people 

what's AC/DC ?


----------



## Thomas Pynchon (Nov 30, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> we all got big balls
> 
> kurorotards are the gay people
> 
> what's AC/DC ?



Interesting 

A local band from where I live. horrible.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2009)

and I got big balls is one of their songs,I see 


no need to tell us
you sound cool ,you're a hisokatard


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 30, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> You'll catch on eventually.
> 
> Hisoka is great but after the volleyball I don't think he can defeat Kuroro.



It was dodgeball. And yeah, Hisoka wasn't too impressive in that match, but it's not like he could just pwn Raiza and leave the main character with nothing to do.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 30, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Hisoka or kuroro?



Leave the guy alone  we are already in this mess and we cant get out its too late for us!



Thomas Pynchon said:


> You know, just because I'm new doesn't mean I didn't skimmed through the forum....I'm not answering



Good answer! A wise one I see

also  @ AC/DC being a horrible local band


----------



## Danchou (Nov 30, 2009)

Fellow Kurorotards, don't worry I'm still one of you. 

But thanks @those that like my set. I like it a lot as well. 

A bit offtopic, but does anyone here read the SJ manga named Psyren? I've started reading it a few days ago and I have to say it's quite a good shounen.

Also @ Neby, have you read Death Note already?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah psyren is great and it just keeps getting better.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2009)

I read the first two volumes from a year ,I think
yeah,was good

I remember that psyren wasnt selling/ranked well ?


----------



## Danchou (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah, Psyren doesn't seem to be doing well which is strange because it stands out compared to a lot of other SJ manga. I'm at the epic chapter 55 now. I like the suspence/mystery in it.

Why didn't you read further hjkasdglfgl? It only gets better.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2009)

no reason,it just happened

I'll make sure to pick it up again


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 30, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Well, that age itself is insane (if you compare it to r/l). But it isn't (necessarily) in HxH. Logical deduction, within the HxH universe, would indicate that he's far passed his peak physical performance, even with nen (that wouldn't be able to keep a body at their prime after 60+). Even with nen, a 110y old would be (physically) about 80 in our world. And sure, you still have crafty 80y olds, but they can't be as strong as a 20-30y old anymore, however you look at it.
> 
> However, this deals with the physical strength/health and the way nen aids in holding back old age. It doesn't say anything about nen itself. Nothing - as far as I know - has been indicated how nen itself progresses in time. One can suspect it also deteriorates at a certain point, when growing old, but at what rate? For arguments' sake, we could compare nen as a mental strength, for instance. A mental prowess with abilities, skills, experience...an analogue example would be playing chess. If you're a grandmaster in chess it doesn't matter that much if you're passed your physical prime at 20-40, you will still be able to wipe the floor with most less-skilled chessplayers of 20-30. I mean, look at Kasparov; he's nearing the 50 (thus, way passed his physical prime), but still is the best around, defeating every other young or old bloke who tries to beat him.
> 
> If nen would be more akin to the mental capacities of a person, then, coupled with extra experience, etc., Netero could well be in the top10, still.



I'm not saying that it's not logically possible in the HxH world, only that it makes Netero ridiculously strong. He's already the second strongest human character we know (after Ging) at _half_ his prime strength. This implies that Zeno, who is much younger (and thus closer to his prime) and who we consider to be slightly weaker even compared to the current Netero, will be pawned by Netero in his prime. Morau and Novu, who are themselves very strong, will also never come close to Netero's prime. I mean, we all know that Netero is strong, but not _that_ strong. 

I'm basically just repeating what Danchou (the traitor ) said hundreds of posts ago actually.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> I'm going to make a thread on NG about
> was it a mistake when kuroro mentionned the prophecy during the car scene?
> 
> if someone with better English didnt go for it (I'm looking at chikky and Neby)
> ...



Please do so.  Let's see Neby get whooped by Chrolo this time. But she will probably run away, as she always does. 



Thomas Pynchon said:


> "Light in his dreams, was always hope: the basic moral hope. As the contacts break helically away, hope turns to darkness, and the glassblower wakes sharply tonight crying, Who? Who?" - Thomas Pynchon.





Captures our feelings for Togashi 



Thomas Pynchon said:


> You know, just because I'm new doesn't mean I didn't skimmed through the forum....I'm not answering



If you don't answer then we'll assume that you prefer Pokkuru.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 30, 2009)

In short, it's a fictional series and we should just enjoy it.

Also makes my HxH boner > everyone else's.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 30, 2009)

Stroev said:


> In short, it's a fictional series and we should just enjoy it.



Don't take away our only preoccupation while Togashi plays dragon quest


----------



## Stroev (Nov 30, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Don't take away our only preoccupation while Togashi plays dragon quest


I'm Togashi's e-dupe.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2009)

hisoka and kuroro sig/avatar


----------



## Stroev (Nov 30, 2009)

Hisoka looks less human.

Which is actually creepy.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 30, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> hisoka and kuroro sig/avatar



your avatar > my avatar > your sig


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2009)

ok,I'll do the thread
but you said most of the awesome points,chikky

so I thought you should be the one to make the thread


----------



## The Imp (Nov 30, 2009)

hgfaasjdhkl i thought you had avas and sigs disabled so why bother getting a new set?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 30, 2009)

So others can bask in it's glory.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2009)

what Stroev's said

and it's done,chikky



> know (after Ging) at half his prime strength



netero isn't at half of his prime strengh
if you believed that believe that he<moru&novu also


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 30, 2009)

nexgayer

**


----------



## root (Dec 1, 2009)

Hmm, people do tend to get decapitated a lot during this ant arc don't they? :ho


----------



## Thomas Pynchon (Dec 1, 2009)

This thread is getting even funnier


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 1, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> nexgayer
> 
> **



who banned you again?


----------



## Danchou (Dec 1, 2009)

Netero said he wasn't even sure whether he was even at half the strength of in his prime. He was serious about that. But he trained to get back in shape in the weeks after that, so currently he should be a lot more powerful but still not anywhere close to his prime.

Morau and Novu afterwards said that he was being modest when Netero said that he was only about as strong as they are.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2009)

> Morau and Novu afterwards said that he was being modest when Netero said that he was only about as strong as they are.



It was pretty obvious. They don't compare to Netero.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 1, 2009)

Thomas Pynchon said:


> I don't get this thread



Who does? 

It's always been mildly chaotic here.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> STFU ennoea
> 
> I remember you fapping to Hisoka



I'm not sure what I first said here...something like: cool sigpic, hgfds.



Thomas Pynchon said:


> Ok, but I speed through HxH so I might not be able to remember everything.
> 
> You guys are awesome, though.



he must mean me Thanks!! 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> we all got big balls
> 
> kurorotards are the gay people



 That might explain why I give equal value to both characters...



Danchou said:


> Fellow Kurorotards, don't worry I'm still one of you.



I don't feel addressed, but I'll respond anyway! 



> But thanks @those that like my set. I like it a lot as well.
> 
> A bit offtopic, but does anyone here read the SJ manga named Psyren? I've started reading it a few days ago and I have to say it's quite a good shounen.
> 
> Also @ Neby, have you read Death Note already?



Yes, I've read and watched the manga/anime. It's one of my non-shounen favourites. Though I wished they had ended it at L's death; the 'real' ending is a bit of an anti-climax, I think.

Psyren sounds vaguely familiar, but I don't remember any specifics, so, either I didn't read it, or I stopped reading it. Or I'm mistaking it with something else. I'll check up on it to make sure.



chikkychappy said:


> I'm not saying that it's not logically possible in the HxH world, only that it makes Netero ridiculously strong. He's already the second strongest human character we know (after Ging) at _half_ his prime strength. This implies that Zeno, who is much younger (and thus closer to his prime) and who we consider to be slightly weaker even compared to the current Netero, will be pawned by Netero in his prime. Morau and Novu, who are themselves very strong, will also never come close to Netero's prime. I mean, we all know that Netero is strong, but not _that_ strong.



Well, taking up my analogy with chess again; Kasparov is still the best around (don't get me started about Kramnik); his strength is around 2800 ELO (chess-strength is measured in ELO-points, but is not linear; this means that it's much more difficult to go from 2000 to 2100, than to go from 1000 to 1100, even if both gained 100 ELO). Now, at half his strength, this would put him around 2300 ELO; not enough to be in the top 5, but still enough to wipe the floor with 90% of all chessplayers.

Now, I do agree partially with you, because, in all logic, it's clear that physical strength IS part of the overal fighting strength one has, and even with a formidable nen at the start, he's clearly passed his physical peak - evn with nen slowing old age down. So even if one were to compare nen with a mental state, as far as general fighting-strength goes, it must have a negative impact in the long run.

However, the problem here is we don't actually KNOW where Netero is, compared to other top-dogs. We only know that Ging is in the top 5, but we don't have much data for the rest. Would Netero rank 4th, even? It's not excluded, but unlikely. Will he rank 500? Possible, but as unlikely, seen the fact he's stronger than Novu and Moreau, who are above average as it is, and that there are only about 800 pro-hunters anyhow (of course, when viewed as part as ALL nen-users, it gets even more speculative). The most reasonable estimate would put him in the top 10-20.

Is this realistic, when compared to other strong fighters, like Ging, and knowing he has double as strong in his prime. At first glance, one would say no, but, let's look at it closer. If the physical strength is slowed down to the point where they could still be considered in their peak at 60 (thanks to nen), than, coupled with the accumulated wisdom/training/experience, that would also be their strongest period in overall fighting strength. This means, that, when comparing to Ging, _who is only 32_, it means you're comparing somebody passed his peak with someone that still has to reach his prime. In fact, Ging has still 30 years ahead of him, to improve. In that light, it doesn't seem all that ridiculous anymore that Netero would have been so strong. Withing 30 years, Ging will probably be stronger than Netero ever was, after all. Even Moreau and Novu have still years of improvement ahead, in that case.



> I'm basically just repeating what Danchou (the traitor) said hundreds of posts ago actually.



You shouldn't repeat traitors! 




> Please do so. Let's see Neby get whooped by Chrolo this time. But she will probably run away, as she always does.



hgfds is delusional. I only lost 4 times in a debate/discussion (to logic) in my entire life, and none was in these forums. 








> If you don't answer then we'll assume that you prefer Pokkuru.



Did he answer? I forgot.

One Pokkurist in this thread is more than enough, though! 




chikkychappy said:


> Don't take away our only preoccupation while Togashi plays dragon quest



Quite.   It's our only pass-time while waiting for Togashi to move his lazy ass.



chikkychappy said:


> who banned you again?



Yes, who did? (hmm- I forgot who this was addressed to, but I suspect eldrich or lu bru...)

Well... I tried to recapture my first (and second) time (yes, I got it lost a second time too, but I persevere  )

And now, I'll have to see what new posts have been posted in the meantime..


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 1, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Netero said he wasn't even sure whether he was even at half the strength of in his prime. He was serious about that. But he trained to get back in shape in the weeks after that, so currently he should be a lot more powerful but still not anywhere close to his prime.


he trained like crazy, he was so in the zone he knew killua and gon were gonna tag along and placed them into his masterplan (morau phone moment) 

lol, NeBy.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 1, 2009)

what chapter is the phone moment ?
pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 1, 2009)

chap 223/224 i think


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 1, 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## The Imp (Dec 1, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Ah fuck this!
> 
> I made a one-hour reply on all this, and then I lost it all when trying to get it finalised! And restore under firefox only brought back the things that I marked as quote, but NOT my answers!!
> 
> ...



It's a sign Neby. Telling you that no one wants to read you tl;dr posts and that it is a waste of time.

I hope you learn from your mistake. **


----------



## lunchb0x (Dec 1, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> Editt 223/224



In 223 P. 7 there is a phone moment about the plan and "The geezer with ears everywhere"
Is that the one you meant?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 1, 2009)

yes
I was wrong,I found it

thanks jicksy and thanks lunchb0x


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 1, 2009)

^ lol

yep, thats the moment. morau backbite comment 'ears everywhere'


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2009)

Neby that was the Internet God's way of telling you you're doing it wrong


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 1, 2009)

Jicksy said:


> ^ lol
> 
> yep, thats the moment. morau backbite comment 'ears everywhere'



awesome


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 1, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Ah fuck this!
> 
> I made a one-hour reply on all this, and then I lost it all when trying to get it finalised! And restore under firefox only brought back the things that I marked as quote, but NOT my answers!!
> 
> ...



And I thought my friend was retarded when he spent hours making graffiti on facebook, only to lose it when his firefox crashed

it shouldn't take over a minute to gather your thoughts and respond. Even the 'GWOT' you're so proud of shouldn't take over five minutes. If it takes you that long it proves that you're either a halfwit or just trying too hard to sound smart by writing filler/nonsense


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2009)

Eldritch: This is fucking serious


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 1, 2009)

Anyone know which chapter Gon needs to prove himself for Morau? You know when he does the rockscissorspaper thing and Morau almost shits himself.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 1, 2009)

same chapter
223


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 1, 2009)

cool thanks.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 1, 2009)

and here is a cool rockscissorspaper


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2009)

Gon is rad.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 2, 2009)

this

i wish we have hq version of the cover


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2009)

Gaymore must not be allowed to pass us

Gon is a weak protaganist, where my main character power hax Togashi!!

Discuss.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 2, 2009)

Brains > Brawns in the Hunterverse


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 2, 2009)

Meruel likes to disagree with you


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 2, 2009)

komagi agrees

as for meruem ,he got both 

actually meruem out smarted Netero by taking his first step when he asked to change the location 

and he is probably going to find out about netero's plan

Kingggggggggg 

even yubi
he won because he used his brain

-King vs Kuroro in a chess game

who wins?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 2, 2009)

Danchou always wins


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 2, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Gaymore must not be allowed to pass us



but but fairy tale is already closing-in the gap 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> -King vs Kuroro in a chess game
> 
> who wins?



obvious answer is obvious


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 3, 2009)

forget all that technical, mind and power level stuff...
i just wanna see an all hand squisharoony hammer fist from netero's nen ability


----------



## krizma (Dec 3, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> komagi agrees
> 
> as for meruem ,he got both
> 
> ...



so obvious the king is gonna bust Kuroro 

And it's Yupi, not Yubi.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 3, 2009)

> And it's Yupi, not Yubi



come on 



> obvious answer is obvious



Kuroro might win the first two games but after that the king will own him


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 3, 2009)

any king fans here? i am not a fan, and i think he is not that likeable as a current main villian. usually main villians are very cool, as well as strong. but this one has been outfamed (new word??) by others. 
i kinda miss spider group, they were much more interesting.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 3, 2009)

what 

King is aweessssssssoooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

one of my favourite 

yeah,he got a number of fans here

atleast me,krizma and proxy,may be more


----------



## Inugami (Dec 3, 2009)

Not a big fan of Meruem too or his guards...until now they are so ridiculous strong that makes the fights unlikeable .still I hope Netero changes that .


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 3, 2009)

I find myself looking forward to every word the king is going to say

kingxkomugi Win

Kingxnetero Win

one of the most interesting characters for me

-how pufu analyzed moru and played with him ...Win

I really love the king and his RGs


----------



## Fran (Dec 3, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Not a big fan of Meruem too or his guards...until now they are so ridiculous strong that makes the fights unlikeable .still I hope Netero changes that .



This this this.

Ants are stupidly powerful and boring. 
The only redeeming feature of the king is his slight humanity/morality, and how he uses gungi game as a subtle metaphor for his sexual dominance of Komugi.

Except Pitou. Friggin' love Pitou.

Also, the new nen abilities that the ants have just seem too random and sporadic. Doesn't seem to fit the nen structure like the old ones did.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 3, 2009)

in b4 chikky 


I really liked every part with king and his RGs,they never bored me and won't


----------



## Monna (Dec 3, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Gaymore must not be allowed to pass us
> 
> Gon is a weak protaganist, where my main character power hax Togashi!!
> 
> Discuss.


Gon's no Yusuke, that's for sure.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 3, 2009)

I think the King's guards are fine, power-wise. Incredibly powerful, but can still be dealt with (if just BARELY) with the right strategies and nen techniques.

The King himself, now...


----------



## Pitou (Dec 3, 2009)

the royal guards are my favorite characters in the series, espescially pitou and pouf(he reminds me of light yagami)

I cant understand people who think the guards are boring, nya they just dont like the ant arc but i think its a masterpiece that even surpasses yorkshin


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 3, 2009)

Pitou said:


> the royal guards are my favorite characters in the series, espescially pitou and pouf(he reminds me of light yagami)
> 
> I cant understand people who think the guards are boring, nya they just dont like the ant arc but i think its a masterpiece that even surpasses yorkshin



I think they're tied overall, but the last 34 chapters are the best in the series (that is, starting from the invasion of the King's palace).


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 3, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> come on
> 
> 
> 
> *Kuroro might win the first two games but after that the king will own him *


That cracked me up


----------



## Danchou (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey folks, take a look at the pic Togashi drew for the Naruto 10 year anniversary book that's being released this week. I can't really say it's one of his better drawings, but well at least it's something for now.
There's also still the interview that Kishimoto (Naruto's mangaka) took with Togashi and his wife, so hopefully someone will translate that anytime soon. I can't wait to see!


----------



## Danchou (Dec 3, 2009)

Sorry for doublepost but otherwise it wouldn't fit. 

Here are the pics of the interview. Togashi's looking pretty healthy if you ask me. I'm going to post it up at nexgear as well and see if we can maybe get a translation.


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 3, 2009)

It's just me or they compare Sasuke and the Boomer form GI? Damn i thing Deidara would be better to compare or he is talking about Nen Conditions and Sharigan Conditions... like how to get MS and how Gensuru must touch and say Boomer.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 3, 2009)

Thomas Pynchon said:


> I don't get this thread



Who does? 

It's always been mildly chaotic here.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> STFU ennoea
> 
> I remember you fapping to Hisoka



I'm not sure what I first said here...something like: cool sigpic, hgfds.



Thomas Pynchon said:


> Ok, but I speed through HxH so I might not be able to remember everything.
> 
> You guys are awesome, though.



he must mean me Thanks!! 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> we all got big balls
> 
> kurorotards are the gay people



 That might explain why I give equal value to both characters...



Danchou said:


> Fellow Kurorotards, don't worry I'm still one of you.



I don't feel addressed, but I'll respond anyway! 



> But thanks @those that like my set. I like it a lot as well.
> 
> A bit offtopic, but does anyone here read the SJ manga named Psyren? I've started reading it a few days ago and I have to say it's quite a good shounen.
> 
> Also @ Neby, have you read Death Note already?



Yes, I've read and watched the manga/anime. It's one of my non-shounen favourites. Though I wished they had ended it at L's death; the 'real' ending is a bit of an anti-climax, I think.

Psyren sounds vaguely familiar, but I don't remember any specifics, so, either I didn't read it, or I stopped reading it. Or I'm mistaking it with something else. I'll check up on it to make sure.



chikkychappy said:


> I'm not saying that it's not logically possible in the HxH world, only that it makes Netero ridiculously strong. He's already the second strongest human character we know (after Ging) at _half_ his prime strength. This implies that Zeno, who is much younger (and thus closer to his prime) and who we consider to be slightly weaker even compared to the current Netero, will be pawned by Netero in his prime. Morau and Novu, who are themselves very strong, will also never come close to Netero's prime. I mean, we all know that Netero is strong, but not _that_ strong.



Well, taking up my analogy with chess again; Kasparov is still the best around (don't get me started about Kramnik); his strength is around 2800 ELO (chess-strength is measured in ELO-points, but is not linear; this means that it's much more difficult to go from 2000 to 2100, than to go from 1000 to 1100, even if both gained 100 ELO). Now, at half his strength, this would put him around 2300 ELO; not enough to be in the top 5, but still enough to wipe the floor with 90% of all chessplayers.

Now, I do agree partially with you, because, in all logic, it's clear that physical strength IS part of the overal fighting strength one has, and even with a formidable nen at the start, he's clearly passed his physical peak - evn with nen slowing old age down. So even if one were to compare nen with a mental state, as far as general fighting-strength goes, it must have a negative impact in the long run.

However, the problem here is we don't actually KNOW where Netero is, compared to other top-dogs. We only know that Ging is in the top 5, but we don't have much data for the rest. Would Netero rank 4th, even? It's not excluded, but unlikely. Will he rank 500? Possible, but as unlikely, seen the fact he's stronger than Novu and Moreau, who are above average as it is, and that there are only about 800 pro-hunters anyhow (of course, when viewed as part as ALL nen-users, it gets even more speculative). The most reasonable estimate would put him in the top 10-20.

Is this realistic, when compared to other strong fighters, like Ging, and knowing he has double as strong in his prime. At first glance, one would say no, but, let's look at it closer. If the physical strength is slowed down to the point where they could still be considered in their peak at 60 (thanks to nen), than, coupled with the accumulated wisdom/training/experience, that would also be their strongest period in overall fighting strength. This means, that, when comparing to Ging, _who is only 32_, it means you're comparing somebody passed his peak with someone that still has to reach his prime. In fact, Ging has still 30 years ahead of him, to improve. In that light, it doesn't seem all that ridiculous anymore that Netero would have been so strong. Withing 30 years, Ging will probably be stronger than Netero ever was, after all. Even Moreau and Novu have still years of improvement ahead, in that case.



> I'm basically just repeating what Danchou (the traitor) said hundreds of posts ago actually.



You shouldn't repeat traitors! 




> Please do so. Let's see Neby get whooped by Chrolo this time. But she will probably run away, as she always does.



hgfds is delusional. I only lost 4 times in a debate/discussion (to logic) in my entire life, and none was in these forums. 








> If you don't answer then we'll assume that you prefer Pokkuru.



Did he answer? I forgot.

One Pokkurist in this thread is more than enough, though! 




chikkychappy said:


> Don't take away our only preoccupation while Togashi plays dragon quest



Quite.   It's our only pass-time while waiting for Togashi to move his lazy ass.



chikkychappy said:


> who banned you again?



Yes, who did? (hmm- I forgot who this was addressed to, but I suspect eldrich or lu bru...)

Well... I tried to recapture my first (and second) time (yes, I got it lost a second time too, but I persevere  )

And now, I'll have to see what new posts have been posted in the meantime..


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 3, 2009)

^^I know 



very funny 



> I only lost 4 times in a debate/discussion (to logic) in my entire life, and none was in these forums




they're more but you just don't know


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks Danchou, those are awesome pics. And have to agree Togashi looks fatter than usual if anything, I am pretty sure he is fine health wise ....


----------



## krizma (Dec 3, 2009)

what a badass 

I hope there will be some interesting info to read in that interview.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 3, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> It's a sign Neby. Telling you that no one wants to read you posts and that it is a waste of time.
> 
> I hope you learn from your mistake. **



And, indeed, I didn't! Not even after experiencing it TWO times! Never succumb to signs of ignorance and censorship, even when by Godly intervention! 

Besides, what are you talking about? I know at least _some_ of you read it. 

And... even if no-one would now, it's for posterity! Or for myself! In both cases, it's not a waste of time! 



Ennoea said:


> Neby that was the Internet God's way of telling you you're doing it wrong



I'm an atheist!!   God should STFU!


--- "God is Dead." - Nie..ermm..Neby ---



Eldritch said:


> And I thought my friend was retarded when he spent hours making graffiti on facebook, only to lose it when his firefox crashed



That doesn't matter! I'll still 




> it shouldn't take over a minute to gather your thoughts and respond. Even the 'GWOT' you're so proud of shouldn't take over five minutes. If it takes you that long it proves that you're either a halfwit or just trying too hard to sound smart by writing filler/nonsense



  Wrong! I'm both!

Wait..wha?... no...

Your mother!! 



Stroev said:


> Brains > Brawns in the Hunterverse



What he said!  And it's true in our r/l universe too!



hgfdsahjkl said:


> come on
> 
> Kuroro might win the first two games but after that the king will own him



For once hgfds used some logic, so I agree with his statement! 



Mattaru said:


> This this this.
> 
> Ants are stupidly powerful and boring.
> The only redeeming feature of the king is his slight humanity/morality, and how he uses gungi game as a subtle metaphor for his sexual dominance of Komugi.



I partly agree with that (though the only true annoying one was octosquid), though many ants were actually beaten rather easily by Killua&consorts, so they - objectively - don't seem that strong. With the exception of the RG and the king of course, but those have some redeeming qualities.

Don't know about the 'sexyual dominance' (That rather seems wishful interpretation of a lolicon ;-p)  by using the gungi game, but I sure LOVED those scenes, because of the splendid and original way he portrayed (the change of personality of) the king.



> Except Pitou. Friggin' love Pitou.



I totally agree with that!

 



> Also, the new nen abilities that the ants have just seem too random and sporadic. Doesn't seem to fit the nen structure like the old ones did.



True to some extend, but then again, ants are not the usual human-nen-users, after all. They came into existence as a mixture of humans/animals, so it's not all that farfetched the normal rules deviate somewhat. That of Pitou and Yupi made sense, though.



Pitou said:


> the royal guards are my favorite characters in the series, espescially pitou and pouf(he reminds me of light yagami)
> 
> I cant understand people who think the guards are boring, nya they just dont like the ant arc but i think its a masterpiece that even surpasses yorkshin



I wouldn't go that far. Overall, I think the YS arc is better, seen as a whole. But there ARE some very good&cool scenes in the ant arc as well.

and ofcourse, Pitou makes up for a lot.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 3, 2009)

So all he's been doing is packing on them pounds. He does look healthy...at least until he reaches to chapters in


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 3, 2009)

that friend looks pretty healthy to me

also kishimoto looks like such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## hehey (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh god, tell me you will post the translated interview here.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 3, 2009)

Togashi's style always _did_ remind me of Narito.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 3, 2009)

I like it 

off topic:I read naruto vol.43,the one with madara telling sasuke itachi's story and imo,it was excellent


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 4, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I like it
> 
> off topic:I read naruto vol.43,the one with madara telling sasuke itachi's story and imo,it was excellent


 
what?, you dont read Naruto?


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 4, 2009)

that looks like the way kishi drew naruto before the style went down the drain


----------



## valerian (Dec 4, 2009)

I think what Togashi means is Kishi should draw like that again.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2009)

Looks pretty interesting, I wish one of us could translate it.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 4, 2009)

kewl2010 at nexgear said he might take a look at the interview and translate it in a little while. I'll post it here too when he does.

But seriously I'm really surprised that Togashi is looking that well. I really want to know what his reason for the breaks are.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 4, 2009)

NeBy said:


> The most reasonable estimate would put him in the top 10-20.



Danchou and I put him along those lines as well.



NeBy said:


> Is this realistic, when compared to other strong fighters, like Ging, and knowing he has double as strong in his prime. At first glance, one would say no, but, let's look at it closer. If the physical strength is slowed down to the point where they could still be considered in their peak at 60 (thanks to nen), than, coupled with the accumulated wisdom/training/experience, that would also be their strongest period in overall fighting strength. This means, that, when comparing to Ging, _who is only 32_, it means you're comparing somebody passed his peak with someone that still has to reach his prime. In fact, Ging has still 30 years ahead of him, to improve. In that light, it doesn't seem all that ridiculous anymore that Netero would have been so strong. Withing 30 years, Ging will probably be stronger than Netero ever was, after all. Even Moreau and Novu have still years of improvement ahead, in that case.





chikkychappy said:


> And from the previous posts, you can see that this discussion arose primarily when we tried to gauge Netero's strength. How strong is he really? If we are going to give him a rough ranking in terms of strength, in which place will he be? The discussion on whether he's top 10 or 'just' top 20 have to take into account the possible strengths of other nen-users we have not and never meet given the little data Togashi provided. These nen-users are faceless and nameless, hence the generalizations. This was why I initially accepted a top 10 for Netero; *at first I thought "Ging, the ubermensch, is only top 5?* Then there's no way Netero, at half his peak strength, could be in the top 10." *Upon making generalizations of the average peak age and realizing that Ging has still considerable room for growth and will potentially be the top fighter in the future*, then I thought top 10 for Netero was reasonable.





chikkychappy said:


> re: netero
> I also wondered about that, and the only conclusion is that Netero is exceptionally strong, one that comes out like once in every decade.  *The only human characters we know who could possibly surpass Netero's prime someday are: Ging (if he hasn't yet)*, Kuroro, Gon and Killua. A few of the older people in the top 5 with Ging (like those in their 40s, 50s and 60s) will be close to approaching Netero's prime level, but never surpass it. The rest, even Zeno or Silva, will never come close to Netero's prime.





So compared to Ging, I agree that Netero does not appear exceptionally strong. But compared to other characters, he is. More specifically, to Zeno.

Zeno is only 64. Given average peak ages between 50-60/55-65, then it means that Zeno is not that far from his peak. If we'd give a rough estimate he's currently at 90% or to be conservative let's say 85%. Even before the ant arc (more specifically, Netero training to fight the king), we all believed that Netero is slightly stronger than Zeno. After all, we all thought that Netero was the strongest character we knew after Ging. (If you disagree with this, then you admit that Kuroro can beat the Netero we know before the ant arc, which is fine by me ) This means:

50% Netero > 85% Zeno

This is a huge power differential, one never before implied in the manga by Togashi (at least, none that I know of), as Zeno has always been shown to be truly top tier. So your Ging example doesn't really stand. What this simply means is that Ging _and_ Netero are ridiculously strong compared to the rest.

So my original point remains.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 4, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Hey folks, take a look at the pic Togashi drew for the Naruto 10 year anniversary book that's being released this week. I can't really say it's one of his better drawings, but well at least it's something for now.
> There's also still the interview that Kishimoto (Naruto's mangaka) took with Togashi and his wife, so hopefully someone will translate that anytime soon. I can't wait to see!



danchou  you're so awesome 

i forgive you for the hisoka set


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't know why you guys are insisting that Netero is at 50 % of his prime
he said pitou > me
he said he=morau and novu

the whole thing was exaggeration and he then went to focus his energy after that

over all ,I'd say netero is 60 to 65 % of his prime (his experience is probably unchanged) 

and the prime age is 28


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 4, 2009)

ah, indeed. i do not completely believe the whole 50% deal either, and also allowed it to be 60-ish%.

but if netero is 60-65% at 110, then it means that the average life expectancy of a good nen user is really high. or yeah, netero could be an exception


----------



## The Imp (Dec 4, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I like it
> 
> off topic:I read naruto vol.43,the one with madara telling sasuke itachi's story and imo,it was excellent



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 4, 2009)

As far as nen is concerned, I don't get the impression that Netero is so much better than people like Kuroro and Zeno. What makes (or made) Netero #1 is his godly hand speed, and the fact that his hatsu's power seems to be proportional to his hand speed.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 4, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I think what Togashi means is Kishi should draw like that again.



Or maybe Togashi wanted to take an example on Kishi's workethics. 



chikkychappy said:


> Danchou and I put him along those lines as well.




That's because we're all logical! 




> So compared to Ging, I agree that Netero does not appear exceptionally strong. But compared to other characters, he is. More specifically, to Zeno.
> 
> Zeno is only 64. Given average peak ages between 50-60/55-65, then it means that Zeno is not that far from his peak. If we'd give a rough estimate he's currently at 90% or to be conservative let's say 85%. Even before the ant arc (more specifically, Netero training to fight the king), we all believed that Netero is slightly stronger than Zeno. After all, we all thought that Netero was the strongest character we knew after Ging. (If you disagree with this, then you admit that Kuroro can beat the Netero we know before the ant arc, which is fine by me) This means:
> 
> ...



LOL...if we keep this up with all other possible future top nen-fighters, the conclusion would at some point turn into "Zeno is incredible weak". 



> So my original point remains.



So basically, the point you're making is only based on one comparison; that of Zeno? A bit meagre, but on itself the logic of the argument stands. By all account, Zeno would be around his utmost peak, if he used nen to hold of old age as well. If what Netero has said would be true, than Zeno at his peak (now) would be about half the strength that Netero had in his prime, which seems, indeed, a bit hard to swallow.

I was a bit playing the devils' advocate here, but it's made it clear that, as I said in a former post, those old geezers like to downplay their strength. Netero just said 50% to sound melodramatic, I think. Though Moreau and Nova still said he was stronger than them, and I think that statement WAS a real assessment.

Ofcourse, that brings us to the question where Moreau and Nova stand on the hierarchical ladder of top-nen-fighters. For sure they are strong, but somehow, I can't see them being in the top 10. Maybe not even top 20. Where would you place them?

If you place them at rang 30-ish, then Netero could, being quite stronger still, be in the top 10, indeed. And Zeno would be too. Ofcourse, there still could be a pretty big gap between the two; Netero could be a genius nen-user like Killua and Gon, after all, but I find that rather unlikely, since he bloomed so late in life, and a token of genius would express itself much sooner than around 50. In all likelihood, Zeno as well as Netero are in the top 20, Netero being stronger than Zeno, but not by an insurmountable degree.

Anyway, considering the different comparative strengths like that (and accepting Netero as having exaggerated), things would fit the overall picture much better.

But this leaves one major problem: if there is NOT a tremendous/huge gap between Zeno and Netero, and he's only *reasonably* stronger than Moreau and Nova and in the top 10-20... how the fuck is he ever going to beat the king?

Also, another consequence of this line of thought: Kaito can't have been all _that_ powerful. I always imagined him to be in the top 30, but this is pretty unlikely, since he got killed pretty easy by Pitou, while Pitou was blown away rather effortless by Netero.

Or maybe that was just a lucky shot. Netero said, after all, that Pitou was maybe stronger than him - or was that an exaggeration of her strength, and/or again a downplaying of his own strength? Seeing as he was mostly talking to himself, I feel it wasn't to show of or being melodramatic that moment, so maybe Pitou IS about his strength. In which case Kaito could have been on the level of Moreau and Nova.

Does that make sense?

I think it does, but I might have overlooked something.





hgfdsahjkl said:


> and the prime age is 28



That last bit can't be correct, at least in the HxH universe, where nen slows old age. We've already explained this before with logical argumentation.



chikkychappy said:


> ah, indeed. i do not completely believe the whole 50% deal either, and also allowed it to be 60-ish%.
> 
> but if netero is 60-65% at 110, then it means that the average life expectancy of a good nen user is really high. or yeah, netero could be an exception



If there is a difference between nen(-deterioration) and physical deterioration I don't think that last conclusion is correct.  (and no, using an "exception" to explain something isn't a good thing to do neither). If nen is more of a mental state, than, like someone playing chess, he still could be quite strong at his age (the equivalent of 70-80 in our time). His physical state _would_ have deteriorated considerably, however - there is no way to logically deny that. But how much does the physical component weighs through in the total fighting skill? With a special enough Hatsu, based on a strong nen, the physical strength might be of less importance to determine a total fighting-strength.

In that case, having 60-70% of your NEN at 110, isn't all that extra-ordinary, though it doesn't mean you'll live to be 180, of course. One still can be a chess-grandmaster at 80, and yet drop dead of old age ten years later. The mind is - if you're lucky - the last thing to go, after all. Maybe with nen it's the same (in fact, wasn't it said it could even be present AFTER death?).


----------



## hehey (Dec 4, 2009)

Danchou said:


> But seriously I'm really surprised that Togashi is looking that well. I really want to know what his reason for the breaks are.



He dint feel like it.



			
				Kewl0210 @MangaHelpers said:
			
		

> Says it right here.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks a lot!

There we have it the guy just cant be arsed with his own story lol


----------



## The Imp (Dec 4, 2009)

lol Togashi

has his interview with kishi been translated yet on nexgear?


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 4, 2009)

togashi wants his well deserved recreation time 

at least he dint sack hxh completely... just yet


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 4, 2009)

> As well, he had been participating in doujinshi sales exhibitions in the comic market, he was confirmed seen publishing doujinshi.



lol 


**


----------



## Fran (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah well, if your wife draws sailor moon, you'd naturally want to draw 'em in n00dz too


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 4, 2009)

Lazy ass mangaka.


Seriously this job must be so cushy once you prove you have the talent to make a popular manga that sells.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2009)

> but the author's comments at the end of the volumes wrote, not hiding anything, that he was playing the latest games and going on trips. As well, he had been participating in doujinshi sales exhibitions in the comic market, he was confirmed seen publishing doujinshi.



How many bloody trips did he go on that he could be arsed to draw 10 chapters for over a year? Lazy lazy bastard!!

But I forgive him, look at the current Naruto, I think Kishi needs a break.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 4, 2009)

So the shitty drawing at the beginning of the ant art was just him being a lazy twat then, basically.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2009)

Basically the DS came out and he drew the chapter on picto chat and claimed it was his best work.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 4, 2009)

TasteTheDifference said:


> So the shitty drawing at the beginning of the ant art was just him being a lazy twat then, basically.



He's the most lazy genius manga-writer evvah!


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 4, 2009)

The real mystery is why other ultra-popular mangakas don't do what Togashi does.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2009)

Its because he's been there longer than the rest, tho I mean if tommorrow Oda turned in to a lazy fuck SJ really couldn't do much about it, but he doesn't. 

Btw Naruto this week sucked major balls


----------



## Fran (Dec 4, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Its because he's been there longer than the rest, tho I mean if tommorrow Oda turned in to a lazy fuck SJ really couldn't do much about it, but he doesn't.
> 
> Btw Naruto this week sucked major balls



Yeah but the last page really made up for it.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 4, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> The real mystery is why other ultra-popular mangakas don't do what Togashi does.



Because most other mangaka have atleast a shred of professionalism.

Although Togashi screwing with SJ makes him a badass rebel.


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 4, 2009)

I still remember how the people who did eyeshield shat their pants when being pressured by jump

while togashi just plays games and draws doujins, not giving a fuck 

lol


----------



## The Imp (Dec 4, 2009)

Although it's kinda sad that Togashi would rather draw doujins than Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2009)

Mangakas get bored and lose enthusiam, and were talking about Mclazy here so he's worse.


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 4, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Although it's kinda sad that Togashi would rather draw doujins than Hunter x Hunter.



what's worse is that he earns money from drawings doujins as well, check it



> a doujinshi artist's income can sometimes surpass $20 million yen ($200,000) a year. So a lot of artists create doujin circles as a more lucrative side job.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 4, 2009)

So I take it the interview with Togashi and Kishi hasn't been translated yet. Was wondering what the interview was about. Too bad noboy translated it yet. If you don't know what I'm talking about go here


----------



## The Imp (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't think so but most of it is probably just Togashi and Kishi complimenting each other.


----------



## krizma (Dec 5, 2009)

Togashi shows that young gun whos boss


----------



## NeBy (Dec 5, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Although it's kinda sad that Togashi would rather draw doujins than Hunter x Hunter.





Hmm... anyone knows what doujin exactly Togashi made/sold? Is there any example out there on the Net?


----------



## The Imp (Dec 5, 2009)

that interview at the end was cool and had me laughing a bit


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2009)

I was going to say that

the interview 

Togashi is actually the guy we think he is 

and thanks jicksy


----------



## The Imp (Dec 5, 2009)

lol togashi 

even though i think he's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) he seemed pretty cool 

what is the JJBA event that Togashi was accused of plagiarizing?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2009)

it's probably something from YYH so I don't know



> your first thoughts at finishing YYH? togashi: what a relief





> your comment on receiving the shogakukan award?togashi:slam dunk should have gotten it


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 5, 2009)

he's not afraid to speak his mind, that's for sure.

and yes, slam dunk >>> yu yu hakusho


----------



## The Imp (Dec 5, 2009)

Zaoldyeck said:


> he's not afraid to speak his mind, that's for sure.
> 
> and yes, slam dunk >>> yu yu hakusho



got to agree with that

@hgfdsjkl: you should read/watch YYH, at the very least it's entertaining


----------



## Danchou (Dec 5, 2009)

So where is the translation to the interview and why is nobody linking to it? 

ow, it's the doujinshi you folks are talking about. nvm


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 5, 2009)

I just realized how much fail Bleach is and how good HxH is ()

Im chapter 107 and Im afraid of the later chapters. Can the manga be interesting without the Genei Ryodan?  I already know they arent in the next arc/arcs


----------



## Danchou (Dec 5, 2009)

The manga is still very interesting without the Ryodan. There are a lot of other interesting characters and developments in the next two arcs. You could even say the manga is currently arrived at one of the most suspenseful points in the manga and the way that Togashi has laid the floorwork to get to this point is truly incredible.

While York Shin is still Hunter x Hunters magnus opus, the quality of this arc overall is certainly comparable to the York Shin arc. The fact that Togashi keeps having these hiatusses while still keeping our interests is testement to that.

Plus, where do you get the idea that the Ryodan are not in the following arcs at all?


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 5, 2009)

Seriously YYH doesn't come anywhere near the awesomeness that is Slam Dunk. YYH was actually pretty weak compared to HxH. YYH is very straight forward and the battles aren't as well thought through as HxH. It's just A fights B. Almost loses>power ups>wins. Without any explanation or tactics. That's why I was surprised Togashi wrote it. Cause with HxH he really plans out the fights.

HxH without Ryodan is definitely not as funny. That group is great.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2009)

don't worry Hisoka did't kill the ryodan yet

as for YYH ,it's to be expected ,it was one of the first fighting shonen and it helped to develop the genre

toriyama started it and togashi developed it

HxH is the real deal from togashi

@lu bu

I'll try it one day
and oi,I didnt get that tobi pic,were you making fun?


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 5, 2009)

Danchou said:


> The manga is still very interesting without the Ryodan. There are a lot of other interesting characters and developments in the next two arcs. You could even say the manga is currently arrived at one of the most suspenseful points in the manga and the way that Togashi has laid the floorwork to get to this point is truly incredible.
> 
> While York Shin is still Hunter x Hunters magnus opus, the quality of this arc overall is certainly comparable to the York Shin arc. The fact that Togashi keeps having these hiatusses while still keeping our interests is testement to that.
> 
> Plus, where do you get the idea that the Ryodan are not in the following arcs at all?



I hope so . To see how these thieves work is fun

I heard a lot about the new arc being about ants and as i saw some new charackterdesigns i just made 

It was hard to get in the manga because it isnt that detailed and the style on some parts is weird but you can get in and the story is one of the best. The only problems I have atm:

Kurapika is "useless" against all not Ryodan enemys and way to strong against Ryodans

Also Gon is so uninteresting atm  First Killuas story which was interesting. Now its Kurapikas time and its also interesting. I hope soon is Gons time to shine 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> don't worry Hisoka did't kill the ryodan yet



Till now I didnt even expected him to be as strong as the leader.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2009)

you should try the anime
it's fucking epic


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 5, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you should try the anime
> it's fucking epic



I heard it stopped before the end thats why I will read the manga first.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 5, 2009)

Pfftt..the Ryodan is the soul of this manga..along with the fuck-awesome Kuroro and  Hisoka..

Your heroes are only as great as their villains are.

This is a simple fact that seems to be forgotten by a lot of mangaka these days.

Look at Naruto..the Akatsuki were introduced and hyped to hell and back..but they failed to deliver and they were treated like shit,making them seem harmless and thus taking out any suspense from the manga,the thrill of the heroes taking on the villains at their best and wondering how would they survive this one..

Man..this little rant of mine actually made me realise how much I miss Togashi and his great characters..


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2009)

try the tv series + the 1st ova only


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 5, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> try the tv series + the 1st ova only



Is the 1st OVA canon or Filler?


----------



## Danchou (Dec 5, 2009)

RockyDJ said:


> I hope so . To see how these thieves work is fun
> 
> I heard a lot about the new arc being about ants and as i saw some new charackterdesigns i just made
> 
> ...


Well, I have to say that the latest ant arc takes you by surprise in the beginning but it grows on you.



> Till now I didnt even expected him to be as strong as the leader.


Yay, another win for us Kurorotards.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2009)

canon
all of them are canon,but the animation for ova 2 and 3 is really bad



> Look at Naruto..the Akatsuki were introduced and hyped to hell and back..but they failed to deliver and they were treated like shit,making them seem harmless and thus taking out any suspense from the manga,the thrill of the heroes taking on the villains at their best and wondering how would they survive this one



Togashi is light years ahead of other mangaka
to take out an oponent who is far stronger than you,you need use strategy
and that's what YS was all about


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 5, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Yay, another win for us Kurorotards.



Seriously, he was able to fight against the two strongest members of Killuas assasin clan and is able to copy every technique. I just cant imagine Hisoka to defeat him.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> canon
> all of them are canon,but the animation for ova 2 and 3 is really bad



Which arcs are OVA 2 and 3?


----------



## Danchou (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh, I agree with you 100%. I think Hisoka is comparable to the stronger Ryodan members, but Danchou is on another level.

We can probably place him better if he actually starts fighting a high tier for once.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2009)

Greed island

here is an amv for the anime

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee7rh878kf8[/YOUTUBE]




and zoldyck defeated kuroro in that fight 
illumi saved his ass


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 5, 2009)

One final question.

Is the King screwing Komugi or not?


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 5, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Greed island
> 
> here is an amv for the anime
> 
> ...



Oh so they will get that game. Has Kurapika a role in the next arcs? he seems useless against other enemys. And Leorio? He looks really weak

Old zoldyck dude said Leader never fought at full strength

EDIT: That AMV


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2009)

kuroro is stronger than zeno
but I don't think he can defeat both of them

Kurapica and leorio has no rule in next arcs
but if you ask me,kurapica is strong without the chains,hell strong
he was using renforcement at the level that he was able keep up with ubo for some time


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 5, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> kuroro is stronger than zeno
> but I don't think he can defeat both of them
> 
> Kurapica and leorio has no rule in next arcs
> ...



I wont miss Kurapica - he reminds me strong of Sasuke 

But Leorio is fun. he is weak but funny


----------



## The Imp (Dec 5, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> @lu bu
> 
> I'll try it one day
> and oi,I didnt get that tobi pic,were you making fun?



*Spoiler*: __ 








That is some HxH level sketches if not worse. Those 5-6 chapters had some of the worst art that Kishi has ever produced.

From what I remember Leorio only knew the basics of nen and had yet to create his own hatsu (i think that's what it's called). He is pretty useless right now but he'll show us something useful by the time we seem him again. Probably something involving medicine etc.


----------



## krizma (Dec 5, 2009)

Togashi's volume art is better than Kishi's. First part of Naruto was awesome but second part lacks dynamics and looks stiff. I don't like the facial expressions and anatomy much.



RockyDJ said:


> Im chapter 107 and Im afraid of the later chapters. Can the manga be interesting without the Genei Ryodan?  I already know they arent in the next arc/arcs



Ryodan is in the latest arc. What the ant arc lacks is Hisoka


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 5, 2009)

RockyDJ said:


> I wont miss Kurapica - he reminds me strong of Sasuke



Do not compare Kurapica with that lameass


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2009)

The translation for the interview not out yet? 



> Do not compare Kurapica with that lameass



Sasuke could have been interesting but just like Sakura/Naruto, Kishi turned him in to a retard. I swear after reading the latest Naruto chapters Im glad HxH is coming back, how can someone get so shit.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 5, 2009)

I miss Kurapica and Leo


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 5, 2009)

Dammn that AMV is awesome. Best promo for HxH ever.


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 5, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> that was a really really good twist




not really

it was kinda obvious if you think about it


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> not really
> 
> it was kinda obvious if you think about it



true but not that obvious
I didn't think about it because I didn't expect a twist behind it
I really find it to be a good twist

what I love also, how it turned sasuke into an antagonist

dude
you read the interview?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2009)

That interview makes me wanna kick a puppy, he's nonchalant about being a lazy ass.


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 5, 2009)

what interview

the one in the doujin


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2009)

yes that one.............


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 5, 2009)

lol yeah

he didn't even plan to do another manga after YYH

guess we're lucky to have anything at all


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 5, 2009)

fuckin best buy still doesn't have the york shin arc boxset yet and it came out on the first.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 5, 2009)

Togashi is like that lazy dude from Bakuman lol


----------



## The Imp (Dec 5, 2009)

there was some foreshadowing but i wasn't really a fan of the twist and sasuke became a much bigger ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) afterwards 

out of all the uchihas i like madara the most because he has some semblance of a personality, the rest are pretty apathetic and bland in general

also hgfdsahjkl sasuke is a terrible antagonist, which you'll come to realize if you read a bit further on.

i doubt we'll get a translation for the interview in the fanbook soon. most of the naruto fans are orgasming over info we've known for months to actually care about the interview, and it's pretty long as is and will take a while to translate

also bakuman is boring


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 5, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> out of all the uchihas i like madara the most because he has some semblance of a personality, the rest are pretty apathetic and bland in general


Madara is a nutjob that wants to control the world with genjutsu. Wow what a personality  I liked him more as Tobi. Though Sasuke's emoness isn't any better.


			
				Lu Bu said:
			
		

> also bakuman is boring


No UUUUUUU


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2009)

Madaras plan is the biggest fail in manga.


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 5, 2009)

I haven't read bakuman since that time I flamed midert in the bakuman thread lol

we have the cliche ass romance; the double dipped humor, and generic art. But it's hard to make a manga about mangas NOT boring. It would have been better off as a one shot; or kept much shorter


----------



## The Imp (Dec 5, 2009)

Madara is a lot more light hearted and laid back then the other uchiha, which was showcased best when he was Tobi, he's more serious now as the story has begun focusing on him. I liked him more as Tobi, too.

Bakuman: Interesting premise that kept you reading for 10 chapters. Has gotten stale since then.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 5, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Madaras plan is the biggest fail in manga.



Yeah no real arguing with that. I still facepalm at the Juubi twist,


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 6, 2009)

krizma said:


> Ryodan is in the latest arc. What the ant arc lacks is Hisoka







the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Do not compare Kurapica with that lameass



-Both have gay haxx eyes
-Both want to take revenge because someone killed their clan
-Both want to kill someone or everyone in the strongest organization



Ennoea said:


> Madaras plan is the biggest fail in manga.



That was obvious 

If its Gedou Mazou or Juubi - I dont care 

And I like that Genjutsu thing - unlike most other villains he dont just want to destroy the world - he controls it.

Till now I dont understand the Ryodan. Do they just steal for fun?  Or do they also have some goal? Im interested  in them


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> there was some foreshadowing but i wasn't really a fan of the twist and sasuke became a much bigger ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) afterwards
> 
> out of all the uchihas i like madara the most because he has some semblance of a personality, the rest are pretty apathetic and bland in general
> 
> ...



yeah,I don't care about him as an antagonist
but I like the idea of turning a protagonist into an antagonist

it'll be awesome if Naruto did actually kill sasuke in the big final battle or vice versa,there is a potential for this twist

but,I know how it'll end
Naruto will have a talk with sasuke,cry a little and everything will be okay

-oro will always be my favourite Naruto villian

-Kewl said that he'll translate the interview


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 6, 2009)

Now im chapter 128.

They just arrived in Greed island and WOOHOO that game reminds me of one arc of Yu-Gi-Oh! where all guys were catched in the game. But thats a better version of it


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 6, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> -Kewl said that he'll translate the interview


Finally. Someone is going to translate it. Oro will always be the best villain.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2009)

Forget to add
if he got time


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 6, 2009)

you sick, sick man.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2009)

...............


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 6, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> you sick, sick man.



Ignore list.



Haohmaru said:


> Finally. Someone is going to translate it. Oro will always be the best villain.





I want to finally read it

Oh and yeah. I miss Oro 


hgfdsahjkl said:


> Forget to add
> if he got time





That came to late


----------



## Black★Star (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm thinking of starting this manga. I'm currintly reading Soul Eater, One Piece, Bleach and Claymore. Does this manga have the same level of win as those others, I mentioned? If yes, I'll definitely give it a go.


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 6, 2009)

Black★Star said:


> I'm thinking of starting this manga. I'm currintly reading Soul Eater, One Piece, Bleach and Claymore. Does this manga have the same level of win as those others, I mentioned? If yes, I'll definitely give it a go.



I just started reading HxH some weeks ago and I say you its worth reading

Its better than the mangas stated above (well every manga is better than bleach...) and you really cant stop reading after you started

Read it, read it, read it!


----------



## The Imp (Dec 6, 2009)

I think it's better than Claymore and Soul Eater and just as great as One Piece. Bleach is just shit.

Kishi fucked Oro up so bad. An awesome villain to a laughing stock.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 6, 2009)

OP, JJBA, FotNS, SS, HxH = all must reads


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 6, 2009)

HxH > One Piece by far in my eyes

OP isnt serious enough.


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 6, 2009)

Black★Star said:


> And your entusiasm is contagious:WOW, I'll definitely give this a go. Hopefully be weeks end, I'll be up to date.



Dont catch up to fast 

The author likes to make breaks so if you like to wait - catch up

If not - do it like me - 5 chapters every day and on weekend 10-20  You will also catch up soon but have some weeks of fun before


----------



## Black★Star (Dec 6, 2009)

^^good to know. I'll probably follow your formula then and read the chapters in moderation.





Stroev said:


> OP, JJBA, FotNS, SS, HxH = all must reads



Forgive my ignorance but what do those abbreviations mean?

I get the One Piece and Hunter x Hunter ones but what manga are the others?


----------



## The Imp (Dec 6, 2009)

One Piece, Jojo's Bizarre Adventures, Fist of the North Star, Saint Seiya, Hunter X Hunter


----------



## Black★Star (Dec 6, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> One Piece, Jojo's Bizarre Adventures, Fist of the North Star, Saint Seiya, Hunter X Hunter



Thanks. I've got some research to do it seems. I'll look up the ones I dont know about and most likely I'll at least try them out. I need some win manga to erase the bitter fail in my mouth from the ones I previously followed.


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 6, 2009)

Black★Star said:


> Thanks. I've got some research to do it seems. I'll look up the ones I dont know about and most likely I'll at least try them out. I need some win manga to erase the bitter fail in my mouth from the ones I previously followed.



I once just followed Naruto. I still like it but I know the quality is shit. Thats why I started reading a lot other mangas.

If you follow a lot mangas you can enjoy most (well Bleach is to awful... didnt read it since some weeks. Just saw some Spoiler pics about some new Yammy form and a Hentai mask )


----------



## Black★Star (Dec 6, 2009)

^^ Same here. I started with Naruto, picked up Bleach, OP and Soul Eater (thank god for these two at least) afterwards.

I like you am expanding my collection.


----------



## Dog of War (Dec 6, 2009)

Are there any English scanslations of Saint Seiya anyway?


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 6, 2009)

Black★Star said:


> ^^ Same here. I started with Naruto, picked up Bleach, OP and Soul Eater (thank god for these two at least) afterwards.
> 
> I like you am expanding my collection.



Besides them I started to read Fairy Tail (dont read it - I just read it because it has some ineresting charackters), Katekyo Hitman Reborn! (Its okay, I like it. I am never in the forum of it so I dont know what people have to bitch about these manga ), Full Metal Alchemists (Read it, Its really good), The Breaker (Badass manga I like it ), Blue Dragon - Ral Grado (I dont think a lot like it - I read it once just for fun) and Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo ( Its so fucking funny. Its  and  but most people hate it)

Want to start reading Berserk soon.


----------



## krizma (Dec 6, 2009)

Black★Star said:


> I'm thinking of starting this manga. I'm currintly reading Soul Eater, One Piece, Bleach and Claymore. Does this manga have the same level of win as those others, I mentioned? If yes, I'll definitely give it a go.



No, it doesn't have the same level of win. It rapes all of them except for One Piece which is almost able to scratch on HxH's epicness.


----------



## Black★Star (Dec 6, 2009)

RockyDJ said:


> Besides them I started to read Fairy Tail (dont read it - I just read it because it has some ineresting charackters), Katekyo Hitman Reborn! (Its okay, I like it. I am never in the forum of it so I dont know what people have to bitch about these manga ), Full Metal Alchemists (Read it, Its really good), The Breaker (Badass manga I like it ), Blue Dragon - Ral Grado (I dont think a lot like it - I read it once just for fun) and Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo ( Its so fucking funny. Its  and  but most people will hate it)
> 
> Want to start reading Berserk soon.



*Noted* 

I mean I literally just wrote down all those anime you just listed

And I've read Beserk and must say it's epic if you ask me.

P.S. You're the first person I've negged on this forum ever. Its kinda funny negging someone for a great post but you want the red right?


----------



## Dog of War (Dec 6, 2009)

Seriously, don't waste your time with Fairy Tail, Hitman and Boboboboboboboobobobo.

Read _Lone Wolf and Cub_.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 6, 2009)

bobobobobobobobobob


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 6, 2009)

Black★Star said:


> P.S. You're the first person I've negged on this forum ever. Its kinda funny negging someone for a great post but you want the red right?



First thank you 
And then yeah I want it red. I like the red colour. Also its way more funny to not always need to look "ohh are there new neggs? Why I want more rep points!!!"

The only thing I hate is that people rep me when they want to rep me while I want negs. It happened that often 



Yosemite Sam said:


> Seriously, don't waste your time with Fairy Tail, Hitman and Boboboboboboboobobobo.
> 
> Read _Lone Wolf and Cub_.



Fairy Tail no. Hitman is alright. 

And I negged you in my mind  Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo is epic

If you cant stand it you are just arent smart enough to make your brain offline 

Just read chapter 1 Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo and you see if you like it or hate it


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2009)

> Want to start reading Berserk soon.



Prepare yourself for a hell of a ride then, its easily one of the greatest Mangas ever. Read Shin Angyo Onshi aswell. Both amazing mangas.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 6, 2009)

Yosemite Sam said:


> Are there any English scanslations of Saint Seiya anyway?



Someone has already picked it up and is starting from scratch. I think it was Darth Nihilus.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 6, 2009)

RockyDJ said:


> Want to start reading Berserk soon.



Your about to read the greatest manga currently released. After Berserk, read Vinland Saga another amazing manga.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 6, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Your about to read the greatest manga currently released. After Berserk, read Vinland Saga another amazing manga.



Havent tried Berserk yet (too be honest its too big of a job for me lol) but Vinland Saga I have and Its one of the greatest mangas I have ever read! Couldnt recommend it more!


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 6, 2009)

doesn't gutts rape some demon women in berserk? same shit happened in gantz.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 6, 2009)

Berserk sucks, read Fairy Tail.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 6, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> doesn't gutts rape some demon women in berserk?



No.



KLoWn said:


> Berserk sucks, read Fairy Tail.



Indeed.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 6, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> doesn't gutts rape some demon women in berserk? same shit happened in gantz.



the first page but it wasn't similar to what happened in gantz


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gon Vs Bomb devil was freaking epic i cant believe he really lost apart of his arm that battle but god thing he got it back


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 6, 2009)

lol KLoWn...reading manga is a costly endeavor.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2009)

Klown you should post more

yeah,about gon getting his hand
I didnt like that part

I don't think it's possible with nen?discuss


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 6, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> Havent tried Berserk yet (too be honest its too big of a job for me lol) but Vinland Saga I have and Its one of the greatest mangas I have ever read! Couldnt recommend it more!


Berserk's awesome, i would highly recomend it 


Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> doesn't gutts rape some demon women in berserk? same shit happened in gantz.


He doesn't rape her, she asked for it to try and bite Gutts head off 


KLoWn said:


> Berserk sucks, read Fairy Tail.


Says the guy with an awesome Berserk set


----------



## Stroev (Dec 6, 2009)

There comes a time to disagree.



Perseverance said:


> Your about to read the greatest manga currently released. After *JoJo's Bizarre Adventure*, read *One Piece/Vinalnd Saga/Vagabond* another amazing manga.


Fix'd that for ya pal.



KLoWn said:


> Fairy Tail sucks, read something else.


People like Fairy Tail? Only good part was Phantom Guild arc.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2009)

Bitches

this the HxH thread with HxH rules

here

HxH is the greatest 

I really need to start JJBA


----------



## Stroev (Dec 6, 2009)

HxH was obvious because it has Kurapica and Leorio since all fans know that.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2009)

Stroev

berserk or Vagabond?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 6, 2009)

^still at it i see 


(say vagabond )


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2009)

BerserkhawkZ

see your fellow kurorotard


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 6, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> BerserkhawkZ
> 
> see your fellow kurorotard



Kuroro > Hisoka as always, your avatar confirms it 

Also i'm sure you know what i prefer out of Vagabond and Berserk


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2009)

the fuck 




Kuroro>>>>>>>>>>>>>grifith


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 6, 2009)

Actually the order goes, Griffith>>>Kuroro>>>Hisoka


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2009)

Inoue's art>miura's art


----------



## Stroev (Dec 6, 2009)

Haven't read too much of either, but I'll go with Vagabond.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2009)

I prefer Berserk 

but both are of equal quality


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 6, 2009)

now that i've read ant arc all over again from beginning to current i wuv it even mo than any other arc in HXH cept for yorkshin/genei ryodan arc.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 6, 2009)

Lol he got lazy. did he get off 1 of his breaks when he started drawing like this lol


----------



## Proxy (Dec 6, 2009)

Funny thing is he drew the food better than his characters


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 6, 2009)

Why are you guys talking about shit series like Berserk?

FUCKING BEYBLADE IS WHERE ITS AT


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 6, 2009)

Proxy said:


> Funny thing is he drew the food better than his characters



i was gonna mention that but i chose not 2. he must of been hungry when he was drawing that chapter


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 7, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Bitches
> 
> this the HxH thread with HxH rules
> 
> ...



This is a Narutoforum

here

Naruto is the greatest 

See what i did there 



ArtieBoy said:


> Lol he got lazy. did he get off 1 of his breaks when he started drawing like this lol



Oh my god... I wanted to buy the manga - now i dont want anymore...


----------



## krizma (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 7, 2009)

hunter x hunter rapes real, vagabond, berserk and monster 



Berserkhawk z said:


> Actually the order goes, Griffith>>>Kuroro>>>Hisoka



Johan>>>Griffith


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd buy viz's versions in a heartbeat if they had them in stock in places outside of just anime stores....which are a bitch to find in LA to begin with. Looks like i'll have to cave in and order online. All the barnes and nobles around me only carry the first volume of hxh and have everything else for the mainstream shit.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 7, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Inoue's art>miura's art



That's a matter of opinion 



chikkychappy said:


> hunter x hunter rapes real, vagabond, berserk and monster
> 
> 
> 
> Johan>>>Griffith



Griffith>>>Kuroro>>>Hisoka>>>Johan


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow started reading Bersek yesterday

What should i read now? Berserk or HxH


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 7, 2009)

RockyDJ said:


> Wow started reading Bersek yesterday
> 
> What should i read now? Berserk or HxH



Both are amazing series, read both


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 7, 2009)

when is the date ofthe first new chapter again?

Also, regardless of how many are being release, I kind of want this ant arc to end. Maybe it's because of all the delays, but it feels liks forever since I've seen alot of my favorite side characters. I miss Bisuke, Leorio, Kurapica, and especially Hisoka and the Ryodan. Enough of this ant stuff. I want to see character development for the Ryodan that matter. Likewise, I think it's time Leorio had his own damn arc. I don't care how out of place that would be iether... you know you all want to see it to!


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 7, 2009)

I just want the king ant and that girl to finish their board-game.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 7, 2009)

The King might impregnate her and give birth another uber powerful chimera ant.


----------



## krizma (Dec 7, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I'd buy viz's versions in a heartbeat if they had them in stock in places outside of just anime stores....which are a bitch to find in LA to begin with. Looks like i'll have to cave in and order online. All the barnes and nobles around me only carry the first volume of hxh and have everything else for the mainstream shit.



I order almost anything online. Who the hell buys manga from a store? I got Amazon Prime which means I could buy volume 18 still this evening (until 8 pm) and get it delivered to my house tomorrow. There aren't even any shipping costs


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2009)

> Wow started reading Bersek yesterday
> 
> What should i read now? Berserk or HxH



Beserk can get pretty depressing so just read between the two.


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 7, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Likewise, I think it's time Leorio had his own damn arc. I don't care how out of place that would be iether... you know you all want to see it to!





Would be great



Ennoea said:


> Beserk can get pretty depressing so just read between the two.



I will


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 7, 2009)

Why are you guys telling him read both? Just read Beserk for now cause you know the later you finish the less you have to wait in haitus times =D


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 7, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> Why are you guys telling him read both? Just read Beserk for now cause you know the later you finish the less you have to wait in haitus times =D



Berserk makes as much breaks as HxH - I heard


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 7, 2009)

RockyDJ said:


> Berserk makes as much breaks as HxH - I heard



Oh well then its a catch 22 I guess!


----------



## The Imp (Dec 7, 2009)

But with Berserk you're gonna get quality art instead of scribbles.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 7, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Bitches
> 
> this the HxH thread with HxH rules
> 
> ...



Thanks to my incessant shots of logical posts, it begins to influence even hgfds' irrational rants! 

I totally agree with his post, here! 



chikkychappy said:


> hunter x hunter rapes real, vagabond, berserk and monster



What she said!

True, true. But all this talk about other manga/anime! 

Only manga/anime of the highest order might be mentioned in the same thread as HxH (and only then with moderation!).

But are there any? Well, FMA and DtB ain't bad, but berserk and all the rest...they differ to much from shounen to actually be comparable. Yes, the apples and oranges thingy.

But anyway, it's time for some major HxHness!



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> The King might impregnate her and give birth another uber powerful chimera ant.



He has a huge enough 'tail' for it! 

He already fucked a lil girls' brains out with it, though. :amazed



krizma said:


> I order almost anything online. Who the hell buys manga from a store? I got Amazon Prime which means I could buy volume 18 still this evening (until 8 pm) and get it delivered to my house tomorrow. There aren't even any shipping costs



Yes, well, lucky you. I always have to pay a huge extra with amazon or play.com when I order something...


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm thinking about picking up the Berserk manga since I already watched the anime. Should I start the manga from the beginning or are the manga and anime pretty similar?


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 7, 2009)

Start from the beginning, definitely.


----------



## Muk (Dec 7, 2009)

soo is it back from its break yet?


----------



## The Imp (Dec 7, 2009)

January 4th


----------



## NeBy (Dec 7, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Start from the beginning, definitely.



Yes, starting at the end has its drawbacks...


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 7, 2009)

Well Togashi can sure draw a decent Naruto


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 7, 2009)

He draws Naruto better than Gon.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm sure i read somewhere that he's a huge Naruto fan, would explain why in some of the volumes there's a draw without looking section for Naruto.


----------



## raika999 (Dec 7, 2009)

gon came first. nartuo came after..ofcourse he would feel the need to detail him more anyways..


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 7, 2009)

raika999 said:


> gon came first. nartuo came after..


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Dec 7, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Start from the beginning, definitely.



Alright, will do. BTW your Griffith sig is EPIC!!!


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 8, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> But with Berserk you're gonna get quality art instead of scribbles.



but the volume releases are mint.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 8, 2009)

WOOOOO
im about to reach chapter 200 it looks like im gonna be @ 290 in no time


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 8, 2009)

Berserkhawk z said:


> I'm sure i read somewhere that he's a huge Naruto fan, would explain why in some of the volumes there's a draw without looking section for Naruto.



no way, how can togashi be a fan of _that_ manga? i think it's the other way around as togashi has influenced kishimoto a good deal. they're also good friends.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 8, 2009)

> I'm sure i read somewhere that he's a huge Naruto fan



He's probably lying, he's good at it by now.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 8, 2009)

peak netero vs peak kuroro, who will win? 


serious answers only plz


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 8, 2009)

but why peak at all?
current netero vs current kuroro

which one do you prefer Danchou mode or bishi mode?



Danchou mode is more badass


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 8, 2009)

netero isn't what he once was.
kuroro is still young and can grow considerably in the future.
the current difference from their peak strengths aren't the same.

so it's easier to go with peak strengths i think. it'll also tell us who really is stronger if not for the accident of time.



> which one do you prefer Danchou mode or bishi mode?



as you said danchou is badass, but i like the variation the bishi mode provides

so in short, i like all modes  (including young version )


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't think we can tell what 's their peak exactly  ,so I think the current status will be easier




> netero isn't what he once was.
> kuroro is still young and can grow considerably in the future



true so comparing them will be more fair now
rather than theorizing their peak then comparing them

but anyway, I can't tell till I know how strong is Netero's konan attack because Netero will always be the first to land an attack on his oponent (propably)


----------



## Danchou (Dec 8, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> netero isn't what he once was.
> kuroro is still young and can grow considerably in the future.
> the current difference from their peak strengths aren't the same.
> 
> ...


Good answer. 

I think Kuroro would be stronger. His hatsu strikes me as more impressive than that of Netero due to it's sheer potential.

As for taxating the strength of Netero's hatsu: His Hyakushiki One Palm attack (which is probably his weakest attack) was enough to send Nef flying for many kilometers. It was also powerful enough to smack the King through several meters of stone. Going by the fact that he thought he would have dealt a decisive blow to the King (the King was unphazed however), I'd say the attack would do serious damage to people that are less powerful/durable than the toptiers of the Chimera Ants.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 8, 2009)

> I think Kuroro would be stronger. His hatsu strikes me as more impressive than that of Netero due to it's sheer potential



better potential,yes
but he has to meet strong people and steal their abilites
so I don't think we can tell how strong kuroro will be in 20 years for example
would he succeed?what are the abilites?

what'll be the amount of damage inflicted on kuroro if he took one of Netero's attack?because you know he'll eat one of those
up till now,I have no idea how can you avoid Netero's attack


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 8, 2009)

luffy in the cover of a japanese fashion mag? 



			
				hgfdsahjkl said:
			
		

> better potential,yes
> but he has to meet strong people and steal their abilites
> so I don't think we can tell how strong kuroro will be in 20 years for example
> would he succeed?what are the abilites?



just give a rough estimate. that's why we use the term "potential" not actuality. 

it's like discussing gon's potential. of course we can't know for sure, he might die at age 15 or something, but given _normal course of events_, how strong would he be? will he be forever in killua's shadow? will his peak surpass ging's? etc etc

the difference, of course, is that kuroro's strength will rely on other people's abilities. but i think the totality of the abilities he will manage to steal in the future wouldn't be so random, there'll still be some pattern and it's possible to give some rough projection. besides, his effectiveness in using that ability will still be dependent on the strength of his own nen, so it's not exactly free-for-all.

of course in terms of current status, netero will win but it will be very close (after all, netero is only slightly stronger than zeno and zeno is a bit weaker than kuroro, as per neby).

another question: current kuroro vs silva, who will win? 



			
				Danchou said:
			
		

> Good answer.



i know pek



edit: btw neby, regarding your last gwot, you made some good points and i agree for the most part


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 8, 2009)

funny thing
that all the girls were on the side that wanted to save Kuroro 

and Bakuman
is getting an anime


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 8, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> and Bakuman
> is getting an anime


Despite it only having like 60 chapters or something?..
Oh how awsum, fillers ahoy!~


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 8, 2009)

Klown

what did you think of the last shippuden opening?


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 8, 2009)

Is there a new one or are you talking about the Uchiha/Pain+Jiraya one?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah that one


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 8, 2009)

I like it, it's probably one of the best Naruto openings overall tbh.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 8, 2009)

It was awesome

to stay on topic:Hisoka>>>>>>>>kuroro


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 8, 2009)

bakuman gets an anime but psyren doesn't? fucking gay.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 8, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> no way, how can togashi be a fan of _that_ manga? i think it's the other way around as togashi has influenced kishimoto a good deal. they're also good friends.


I'm sure i also heard that Togashi and Miura were friends although i can't for the life of me remember where i heard this 


Ennoea said:


> He's probably lying, he's good at it by now.



I guess so lol.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 8, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> the difference, of course, is that kuroro's strength will rely on other people's abilities. but i think the totality of the abilities he will manage to steal in the future wouldn't be so random, there'll still be some pattern and it's possible to give some rough projection. besides, his effectiveness in using that ability will still be dependent on the strength of his own nen, so it's not exactly free-for-all.



Well, in any case, Kuroro isn't going to randomly steal whatever he encounters. During his fight with Zeno&Silva, there was more than one insinuation he was going for ever-stronger hatsu's. I think Zeno even commented to that effect directly, saying Kuroro had the increasing problem of having to beat stronger and stronger opponents to get the skills of even more strong opponents, and that it would take another 3-4 before he would be able to steal that of him.



> of course in terms of current status, netero will win but it will be very close (after all, netero is only slightly stronger than zeno and zeno is a bit weaker than kuroro, as per neby).



 As per whom, now? 

I don't remember saying anything about Zeno vs. Kuroro, and certainly not in my last GWoT. I only compared Zeno with Netero, and the different hierarchical placing in nen-strength of them vs. other high-tiers that would be most likely.

I will put my mind on the Silva/zeno vs Kuroro once more in a future post (though we already did that several times, I believe). But as a short logical deduction it is immediately clear that Kuroro will never beat Zeno as long as

1) he wants to *steal* something from Zeno, and not outright kill him. (And since he's not a fightacon like Hisoka, he's always going to be more interested in stealing the ability of Zeno than to try to kill him).

2) Logical deduction based on our former analysis about the peak-performance of nen-users would rather indicate that Zeno is still around his prime, AND has accumulated wisdom/skills/experience of all those years. Which would be formidable even by normal training sessions, since Zeno has been an assassin all his life.


In all likelihood, I think Zeno is still stronger than Kuroro, albeit not so much that he can't be defeated (as explained on the chart in HxH). The only thing that could possibly overrule this assessment is Kuroro's weird and potentially extremely dangerous Hatsu. But then he would need a lot more powerful (hidden/newly to acquire) abilities in his book, since - as Zeno said - the ones he's shown as yet were only medium-level, and wouldn't suffice to beat Zeno.

In any case, even if he's not quite yet there, he will be, soon. Another couple of years of experience/new skills stealing and further deterioration of Zeno (he's getting over his prime, after all), and - all other things being equal - I think he'll be able to beat Zeno.  



> another question: current kuroro vs silva, who will win?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Silva is still in his prime for a long time to come. He made a bit of a weak impression with getting cut with the knife, but I don't think we've seen even the surface with Silva. He's certainly got a tremendous raw nen-force, seeing how he dealt with the cheetah-ant. And we already know he killed a former GR-member too. But the problem is, we've seen far too little to actually make a judgement.

If it were not for his special hatsu, I think both Zeno and Silva would certainly beat Kuroro in the long run...but now we don't know what is in there that could match that of the Zoaldyecks. We only have a decent indication of Zeno's strength, a little knowledge of Kuroro's hatsu, and almost nothing about Silva's.

I'm actually wishing in some future arc, there would be a real showdown of the GR vs. the zaoldyecks + killua&gon&leorio&kurapica..and Hisoka...but who's side he would choose, only a shotacon God would know.




@edit:

Ofcourse! As always! :mj

Grand Truths and logical greatness can be witnessed, there! 


Ermm...you DO mean this one, right? :

had a storm-attribute from the FoW


----------



## blazingshadow (Dec 8, 2009)

stealing other's abilities might not be kuroro's only hatsu. just like hisoka can use his abilities in different ways kuroro might have other books he can materialize that could have specific use abilities. if he doesn't have them he still has time to develop such abilities while i could not say the same for netero. i remember someone in the manga had said that after some time your nen begins to become less flexible and it's not like netero has been doing much nen training lately or he wouldn't have to sharpen his skills in order to fight the king.

time is also a factor in that when netero was young nen was probably not as well researched as nowadays where the hunter's association and netero's school help new nen users how to best use their gifts. someone has had to have made mistakes and learn from them in order to teach the next generation how to make efficient use of nen.


----------



## Blade (Dec 8, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> bakuman gets an anime but psyren doesn't? fucking gay.



lol i felt the same fuckin way, maybe in the end of the next year psyren will have the green light for becoming anime


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 8, 2009)

Both manga's shouldn't get an anime yet. Almost nothing happened in Bakuman and Psyren has had some little arcs, but the important ones are just starting.

What we really need is a good HxH anime sequel


----------



## NeBy (Dec 8, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> stealing other's abilities might not be kuroro's only hatsu. just like hisoka can use his abilities in different ways kuroro might have other books he can materialize that could have specific use abilities. if he doesn't have them he still has time to develop such abilities while i could not say the same for netero. i remember someone in the manga had said that after some time your nen begins to become less flexible and it's not like netero has been doing much nen training lately or he wouldn't have to sharpen his skills in order to fight the king.



  I think that's a bit doubtful: there has been no hint whatsoever that he has another hatsu, and his hatsu is pretty haxored as it is. Besides, of every nen-user we've seen the hatsu, there has only been ONE "major" hatsu. Sure, the manners in which the hatsu is used can differ (hisoka's bungee-gum-nen, dragonvariants of Zeno, etc.) but basically, it's based on and coming from the same hatsu. The few others that are mentioned (deceitful texture, for instance) are only minor, rather unimportant ones from a fighting viewpoint. They're NEVER on the same level of the main hatsu.

Thus, _even_ if he had another hatsu, it's safe to say his steal-book thingy is his main one, and thus, any others he might have will more likely than not be weaker than this one. So, if he can't defeat the Zoaldyecks with this hatsu, it's doubtful he would be able to with a lesser one.




> time is also a factor in that when netero was young nen was probably not as well researched as nowadays where the hunter's association and netero's school help new nen users how to best use their gifts. someone has had to have made mistakes and learn from them in order to teach the next generation how to make efficient use of nen.



I doubt this conclusion a bit too. It's too speculative, and it doesn't fit the facts we do know of very well. You postulate a hypothesis as if nen was just discovered when Netero was young, but this seems to be based on pure speculation. In fact, the few things we actually know indicates it was probably already well known before Netero was even born. For instance, the Hunters' association - whose last 'hidden' exam is mastering nen, after all - has been around for 288 years. Netero is only 110y old. Ergo, the techniques to learn nen were _at least_ already 178y in development even before Netero was born.

And probably long before that, there were already groups that teached it in informal ways, since I doubt the HxH organisation discovered and teached nen out of the blue exactly 288y ago for the first time. If we take our own martial-art schools (or chess for that matter) as an example, then it's clear that even before any formal education/rules existed, there was already oral or tactile education going on. Our contemporary ones are almost all based on a history of hundreds if not thousands years of informal learnings.


----------



## krizma (Dec 8, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> stealing other's abilities might not be kuroro's only hatsu. just like hisoka can use his abilities in different ways kuroro might have other books he can materialize that could have specific use abilities. if he doesn't have them he still has time to develop such abilities while i could not say the same for netero. i remember someone in the manga had said that after some time your nen begins to become less flexible and it's not like netero has been doing much nen training lately or he wouldn't have to sharpen his skills in order to fight the king.



As Neby said that's pretty unlikely. His ability is already pretty versatile. It's only possible to create such an ability with monstrous training effort, being a great talent and having a specialization hatsu. You already need to make a lot of restrictions to use such a hatsu properly.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 8, 2009)

so who is your favourite Hunter examiner back from the exam?

I loved gonxthe fox guy discussion after gon got his license


----------



## NeBy (Dec 8, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> so who is your favourite Hunter examiner back from the exam?
> 
> I loved gonxthe fox guy discussion after gon got his license



PITOU!    pek     


oh...wait...she wasn't an examiner...


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 8, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> Both manga's shouldn't get an anime yet. Almost nothing happened in Bakuman and Psyren has had some little arcs, but the important ones are just starting.
> 
> What we really need is a good HxH anime sequel



but i keep getting the fear that pierrot will try to do a hxh anime before bones...which then makes me hope they don't make one unless its certain bones gets to do it.


----------



## blazingshadow (Dec 9, 2009)

> Besides, of every nen-user we've seen the hatsu, there has only been ONE "major" hatsu. Sure, the manners in which the hatsu is used can differ (hisoka's bungee-gum-nen, dragonvariants of Zeno, etc.) but basically, it's based on and coming from the same hatsu. The few others that are mentioned (deceitful texture, for instance) are only minor, rather unimportant ones from a fighting viewpoint. They're NEVER on the same level of the main hatsu.


i'm aware of that which is why i said that the supposed hatsus would be specific use abilities. for example a pen that can edit the hatsu that he stole for a limited time with a very costly restriction.


> You postulate a hypothesis as if nen was just discovered when Netero was young, but this seems to be based on pure speculation. In fact, the few things we actually know indicates it was probably already well known before Netero was even born. For instance, the Hunters' association - whose last 'hidden' exam is mastering nen, after all - has been around for 288 years. Netero is only 110y old. Ergo, the techniques to learn nen were at least already 178y in development even before Netero was born.


that is not necesarily the same ammount of time it would have taken nen users to perfect the efficiency of nen. there is actual proof that nen was first discovered thousands of years ago by an ancient civilization according to those runes the author keep putting in many parts of the story (the boxing ring in the greed island arc, gon's first nen teacher using a band with runes to see if he broke his promise, the box ging left behind for gon, etc.)

i don't think i have read anywhere about netero's nen training other than him training alone for years until he was able to punch faster than sound. the assumptions i made are of course from that point, after that he was considered a master by many so i wonder if he learned nen by himself or somebody actually had formally taught him before or after that flashback.

in any case i'm just trying to say that while netero's potential can be somewhat determined by now kuroro's can posibly be infinite. imagine kuroro stealing the king ant's nen. he would be virtually unstoppable. it's not a big stretch thinking that since meruem's ego can be used against him and he has very little knowledge of how complex nen abilities can become. this means that kuroro is quite possibly a good candidate for being a final villian or something like that.

again i would like to mention that i hate kuroro and while i'm not a hisoka fan i think the genei ryodan are better off with hisoka as the leader


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 9, 2009)

No fucking way!!!
Did Cell & Kid Buu just fuse to make this master piece :amazed


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 9, 2009)

Guys, HxH sucks dick compared to Beyblade.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 9, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> but i keep getting the fear that pierrot will try to do a hxh anime before bones...which then makes me hope they don't make one unless its certain bones gets to do it.


Lol BONES won't do WSJ anime. Besides I don't see BONES as a good fit for HxH. With the heavy use of 3d in almost every studio, I'm really don't want to see NEN in the anime. I thought it looked amazing in the first anime. It sucked ass in OVA2 and GI.


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 9, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Guys, HxH sucks dick compared to Beyblade.



and yu-gi-oh

dont forget yu-gi-oh

its epic


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2009)

Digimon is the best.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## KidQuick (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh man. This thread just turned into Soul Society Library. Humorz = trolling your own favorite manga.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 9, 2009)

Togashi started trolling us first. 

3 years ago: "Here, i'll give you a few chapters of buildup to keep you happy while I play mah videogames."

After 1,5 year: "Here's some more chapters. It's the start of a long and bumpy ride. I've timed the chapters in seconds and milliseconds to make the wait seem extra long. Oh yeah, I will be back 'soon'."

After another 6 months: "Yeah, sorry bout that. Here's some more chapters to keep you on your toes. I'll start spamming out some octopus chapters that I know you guys love (lol). The plot doesn't move one bit and I'll undo whatever events have been built up in the last few years with one move of my pen (Knuckle you dumbass ). Finally, I'll let you sit on the fence by ending it with a epic showdown cliffhanger that will have you on the edge of your seat for another year but hey, I'm Togashi bitch."


----------



## Stroev (Dec 9, 2009)

...I liked Beyblade, Digimon, and Yu-Gi-Oh!...

HxH sucks compared to the great Naruto and Haruhi and Bleach


----------



## valerian (Dec 9, 2009)

Digimon and Yugioh were awesome, Beyblade sucked imo.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 9, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Togashi started trolling us first.
> 
> 3 years ago: "Here, i'll give you a few chapters of buildup to keep you happy while I play mah videogames."
> 
> ...



Took the words right out of my mouth there! That is exactly how I feel, yes we have been .... by Togashi


----------



## krizma (Dec 9, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Togashi started trolling us first.
> 
> 3 years ago: "Here, i'll give you a few chapters of buildup to keep you happy while I play mah videogames."
> 
> ...





togashi knows what he's doing


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 9, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> Lol BONES won't do WSJ anime. Besides I don't see BONES as a good fit for HxH. With the heavy use of 3d in almost every studio, I'm really don't want to see NEN in the anime. I thought it looked amazing in the first anime. It sucked ass in OVA2 and GI.



maybe sunrise could do it then. they don't overuse there 3d in Gintama.

Bones is known for changing and adapting their art style. i don't see how they don't fit hxh compared to other studios that would give everyone generic shonen art styles and use 3/4th of their budget for the opening and just 1/4th for the episodes.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 9, 2009)

Haha Gon is the MAN!


----------



## NeBy (Dec 9, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> Haha Gon is the MAN!



Never quite figured out the meaning of the "manias" part. Wouldn't it rather have been female shotacons?


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Dec 9, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> Haha Gon is the MAN!



I think what he meant by "manias" is more commonly dubbed freaks. :ho


----------



## Toreador (Dec 9, 2009)

Danchou said:


> After another 6 months: "Yeah, sorry bout that. Here's some more chapters to keep you on your toes. I'll start spamming out some octopus chapters that I know you guys love (lol). The plot doesn't move one bit and I'll undo whatever events have been built up in the last few years with one move of my pen (Knuckle you dumbass ). Finally, I'll let you sit on the fence by ending it with a epic showdown cliffhanger that will have you on the edge of your seat for another year but hey, I'm Togashi bitch."



I'm kinda glad that he did the octopus chapters couse it shows that he is writing and following the series as he meant to do from the begining and it gives me hope that he will finish it that way aswell.
Hmm tho it can just be his trolling... Maybe he just trows the series away after this arc like he did with YYH.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 10, 2009)

i'll go kill togashi personally if he ends it after this arc.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 10, 2009)

killua12345 said:


> Hmm tho it can just be his trolling... Maybe he just trows the series away after this arc like he did with YYH.



What a waste it would be to simply give up on one of the most well thought out and enjoyable Shonen's of all time


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 10, 2009)

Anyone think Feitan's ability could kill a royal guard?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 10, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Anyone think Feitan's ability could kill a royal guard?



I think Feitan's ability can kill anyone if activated


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 10, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> i'll go kill togashi personally if he ends it after this arc.


How would you feel if Danchou killed Hisoka off panel in a 2 page epilogue?


Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Anyone think Feitan's ability could kill a royal guard?


Most definitely. It feeds off the damage done to him, however, there is a chance he'd die before pulling it off.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 11, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> How would you feel if Danchou killed Hisoka off panel in a 2 page epilogue?



smug at first 


then murderous


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 11, 2009)

hmmm, what's this? phantom fav (of nexgear) downloads the jump tour ova i uploaded and then claims he was the one who ripped it?


----------



## Danchou (Dec 11, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Anyone think Feitan's ability could kill a royal guard?


Potentially, but realistically speaking he'd probably die before he'd get to use one powerful enough to finish one of them.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 11, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> How would you feel if Danchou killed Hisoka off panel in a 2 page epilogue?.



lets not think about things that aren't possible, now.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 11, 2009)

Less than 3 weeks till we get spoilers. 

Anybody have DL links for the HxH anime? Time to refresh my memory.


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 11, 2009)

Do you think we'll start right up with the King's fight, or will we go to Gon?


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 11, 2009)

KidQuick said:


> Do you think we'll start right up with the King's fight, or will we go to Gon?



I think it will be the Gon's fight but we shall see 
I am beting it's neither and it will be about lobsters =D


----------



## NeBy (Dec 11, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> I think it will be the Gon's fight but we shall see
> I am beting it's neither and it will be about lobsters =D



There is no such thing as "gons' fight'.

Gon is going to sit there as a sweet lil boy aside Pitou and snotgirl. I dunno where people get he idea he's gonna fight anyone (let alone Pitou). It's made pretty clear that he's going to sit there for at least an hour.

It's just the king and Net now, and if it IS going to be something else, it's going to be Killua again, against Poofu, with possible help of Gon, but not vice versa.

As a side-note, he'll probably throw in some werewolf/lobster/palm/bizef sidestory in it as minor subplot.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 11, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Less than 3 weeks till we get spoilers.
> 
> Anybody have DL links for the HxH anime? Time to refresh my memory.




about 75 mb per episode

hopefully,you'll remember it so that HxH takes a place in your top 10
bitch 

animation isn't good for the first 10 episodes or something
mmm,start from episode 11


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 11, 2009)

that octopus shit wasn't nearly as long as i remember it being when i re-read the ant arc. Did someone edit out some pages? lol.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 11, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> that octopus shit wasn't nearly as long as i remember it being when i re-read the ant arc. Did someone edit out some pages? lol.



It is long when you are only getting 10 chapters at a time and not knowing if you will get more


----------



## The Imp (Dec 11, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> about 75 mb per episode
> 
> hopefully,you'll remember it so that HxH takes a place in your top 10
> bitch
> ...



anime top 10? maybe, although i don't think i've seen more than 20 anyways.

manga top 10? doubt it.

anyways time to find out why people think the HxH anime> manga

Edit: first ep link doesn't work...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 11, 2009)

or try
anime-eden.com for better quality



> manga top 10? doubt it.



then just watch


----------



## The Imp (Dec 11, 2009)

Hatifnatten said:


> Here's *page one of the interview*. I'll be uploading them as they are ready. Now - if anybody else is translating this interview, please inform me, I'm translating quite slow and there's plenty of text to do.
> 
> Anyone who knows better - feel free to correct ;p
> 
> ...



lol togashit giving advice on working environment and drawing technique and the importance of assistants. oh god


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 11, 2009)

Toga is epic


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 11, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> manga top 10? doubt it.



so what's your top 10 right now? 


and thanks for linking to the translation


----------



## The Imp (Dec 11, 2009)

Nausicaa of the Valley of Wind
REAL
Vagabond
Berserk
Vinland Saga
The Ravage of Time
Shin Angyo Onshi
Phoenix
Monster
Slam Dunk

I can't wait for the rest of the translation, it's gonna be gold.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 11, 2009)

your opinion is still invalid cuz you aren't allowed to read senien


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 11, 2009)

Lol pwnage


----------



## Danchou (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for the link to the interview. Hope the rest will get translated soon.

And yeah, Kishimoto's talk about the importance of Togashi's assistents is rich.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 12, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Thanks for the link to the interview. Hope the rest will get translated soon.
> 
> And yeah, Kishimoto's talk about the importance of Togashi's assistents is rich.



But not as rich as Togashi himself!  



btw, moderators should say when they're going to put a Christmas-themed snow-stuff-thingy on this forum...for a moment there, I thought my computer had caught some weird virus...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 12, 2009)

Hatifnatten said:


> *Page two of the interview*. I also edited part one's ending a bit.
> 
> Now - I'm not Nihongaeri granted, but you can get the idea at least, in any way.



....................


----------



## Danchou (Dec 12, 2009)

I know they probably had a talk about not asking tough questions before the interview but I can't help but think the interviewers nr. 1 question is/should be what the heck is up with the breaks Togashi is taking. Can't believe he got away with this and he's still being rewarded with all this honor and acclaim.

Togashi really is untouchable. 

D.Gray-man got kicked from Shounen Jump to another magazine when the mangaka took (shorter) breaks and that mangaka really is sick (has carpal tunnel syndrome).


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 12, 2009)

Lol so far basically togashi says do whatever I am not doing myself 

also lol @ HxH is always somewhere my hands can reach ....



Danchou said:


> I know they probably had a talk about not asking tough questions before the interview but I can't help but think the interviewers nr. 1 question is/should be what the heck is up with the breaks Togashi is taking. Can't believe he got away with this and he's still being rewarded with all this honor and acclaim.



Togashi probably only agreed to talk about Naruto otherwise no interview XD


----------



## The Imp (Dec 12, 2009)

Danchou said:


> I know they probably had a talk about not asking tough questions before the interview but I can't help but think the interviewers nr. 1 question is/should be what the heck is up with the breaks Togashi is taking. Can't believe he got away with this and he's still being rewarded with all this honor and acclaim.
> 
> Togashi really is untouchable.
> 
> D.Gray-man got kicked from Shounen Jump to another magazine when the mangaka took (shorter) breaks and that mangaka really is sick (has carpal tunnel syndrome).



i thought d.gray-man just went to the monthly version of SJ or something

but yeah togashi is untouchable, which really isn't a good thing.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 12, 2009)

Togashi is an asshole..goddamn...



What is with this bullshit interview


----------



## Jugger (Dec 12, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> i thought d.gray-man just went to the monthly version of SJ or something
> 
> but yeah togashi is untouchable, which really isn't a good thing.



Yeah its montly magazine of jump. Togashi really is king of jump


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2009)

that interview was lame. interviewer must be scared of togashi.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 12, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> that interview was lame. interviewer must be scared of togashi.



it's not completely translated yet. those are only the first 2 pages.


----------



## krizma (Dec 12, 2009)

togashi is the king of SJ

"He showed me how to create the right mood for your working place"

yeah, booting up the ps3 

I think togashi caricatured himself and his working place quite well in chapter 216:


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2009)

Danchou said:


> I know they probably had a talk about not asking tough questions before the interview but I can't help but think the interviewers nr. 1 question is/should be what the heck is up with the breaks Togashi is taking. Can't believe he got away with this and he's still being rewarded with all this honor and acclaim.
> 
> Togashi really is untouchable.
> 
> *D.Gray-man got kicked from Shounen Jump to another magazine when the mangaka took (shorter) breaks and that mangaka really is sick (has carpal tunnel syndrome).*



That's only to be expected though, Togashi did earn a formidable reputation with both YYH and HXH. Where as Hoshino still needs to prove her worth.


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 12, 2009)

interesting convo going on about Togashi. Of course, what he doesn't realize, with all of his breaks and whatnot, he sacrifices precious memory space in the minds of the readers who have to wait. I couldn't tell you anyone's name beyond Gon, Killua, kurapica (for some reason that name is memomrable) pifou, and then I draw a blak with all of the other  names. Oh and knuckle.

What I mean is that all the time between chapters is time that my brain seems to be letting short term immediate recall memory lapse into long term memory. So I just stop having conversation about the manga. 

Whereas with the weekly titles I can come back here and have great conversations that strengthen the memory of all the characters' names to the point that I wont ever forget them. It's about brand recognition I guess.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 12, 2009)

KidQuick said:


> interesting convo going on about Togashi. Of course, what he doesn't realize, with all of his breaks and whatnot, he sacrifices precious memory space in the minds of the readers who have to wait. I couldn't tell you anyone's name beyond Gon, Killua, kurapica (for some reason that name is memomrable) pifou, and then I draw a blak with all of the other  names. Oh and knuckle.
> 
> What I mean is that all the time between chapters is time that my brain seems to be letting short term immediate recall memory lapse into long term memory. So I just stop having conversation about the manga.
> 
> Whereas with the weekly titles I can come back here and have great conversations that strengthen the memory of all the characters' names to the point that I wont ever forget them. It's about brand recognition I guess.



I agree with this a lot. I tend to forget most of the characters names except for the ones that get discussed a lot here. The only thing we can do is refresh our memories be re-reading/watching HxH.


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 12, 2009)

oh man a lesson on work ethic and drawing by Yoshihiro Togashi

vry pwrful n insprng


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 13, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo
Im caught up with the manga and im fucking loving it


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 13, 2009)

^ And rightly so, ArtieBoy, rightly so.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 13, 2009)

KidQuick said:


> ^ And rightly so, ArtieBoy, rightly so.



Yea its alot better than i thought it would be. i can see why the fan base is so loyal to this manga. 
i had 1 problem with this manga but i forgot what it was


----------



## krizma (Dec 13, 2009)

KidQuick said:


> interesting convo going on about Togashi. Of course, what he doesn't realize, with all of his breaks and whatnot, he sacrifices precious memory space in the minds of the readers who have to wait. I couldn't tell you anyone's name beyond Gon, Killua, kurapica (for some reason that name is memomrable) pifou, and then I draw a blak with all of the other  names. Oh and knuckle.
> 
> What I mean is that all the time between chapters is time that my brain seems to be letting short term immediate recall memory lapse into long term memory. So I just stop having conversation about the manga.
> 
> Whereas with the weekly titles I can come back here and have great conversations that strengthen the memory of all the characters' names to the point that I wont ever forget them. It's about brand recognition I guess.



You think he doesn't realize it? He just doesn't give a darn.
Hardcore-fans like myself will know all the (important) names and facts anyways, and the rest will reread the manga, or at least the latest arc.
If not, they aren't real fans, read it casually and skim through the pages, and don't even care. I remember one guy in a german HxH thread that said upon Milluki's first appearance: "Huh? The examiner from the second exam is also Killua's brother? That's a surprising plot twist."


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 13, 2009)

lol naruwards awards night  we should do some hanta-wards as well


best character: danchou 

best arc: york shin 

best troll: pokkuru


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 13, 2009)

It's coming back soon!!!! Omg I can't wait I actually came back to this thread just to say that 

and yes York Shin arc rules but I also liked Greed Island because Bomber was awesome. Also the latest arc because Knuckle is cool too


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 13, 2009)

D-Boy said:


> and yes York Shin arc rules but I also liked Greed Island *because Bomber was awesome*. Also the latest arc because Knuckle is cool too



are you serious?

tompa>gensuru easily



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Danchou (Dec 13, 2009)

It's going to be nice to have some life back in this thread.

I was bored yesterday so I watched a stage act of HxH (without translation) on youtube. It has some of the original voice-actors and since it's a retelling of Kuroro's capture by Kurapica it has a lot of (OOC) Ryodan action. It was okay, but not as good as the Nightmare of Zoalydeck musical.


----------



## Persevering Will (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm just happy HXH is coming back; bring on the Hisoka!


----------



## Pitou (Dec 13, 2009)

> I remember one guy in a german HxH thread that said upon Milluki's first appearance: "Huh? The examiner from the second exam is also Killua's brother? That's a surprising plot twist."



nya thats why I hate german manga forums


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 13, 2009)

it would be nice if aside from the return of the manga some talks of releasing more OVA's was about. Some parts of the ant arc would be amazing animated.


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 13, 2009)

^Cthulhu, I believe there are rumors that that is exactly what is happening. I've heard there are plans to get another OVA storyarc started. I can'tremember where I read that. Maybe in here?

Edit: 

I hey. I forgot why I came in here originally. Do you think that Chrollo Lucilfer (Sp?) will return to the storyline anytime soon? I loved seeing Feitan's full armor during this arc, and would love to see some more of the Genei Ryodan.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 13, 2009)

no 

or mmm for few chapters
Hisoka will kill him 

_Edit
yo,guys
have you seen the line that was waiting to get the tickets for the new onepiece movie written by Oda?


youtube


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 13, 2009)

^ I think I counted 5 city blocks. That's insane.

Do you think we'll ever even see the fight between Hisoka and Chrollo? This manga has so many amazing characters, and great sub-plots, that if Togashi was at all consistent, he could cover them all over the next 10-15+ years. meh.

I'd like to see Kurapica return to the manga.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 13, 2009)

> he could cover them all over the next 10-15+ years. meh.



I know 



> Do you think we'll ever even see the fight between Hisoka and Chrollo?



if the nen beast attached himself to kuroro,Hisoka'll have to wait
also Nobunaga&machi are probably there after Hisoka,and I don't see them letting Hisoka having his fight unless Kuroro ordered them not to interfere
if kuroro came back,kurapica is a dead meat

but one day,we shall witness Hisoka killing kuroro


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 13, 2009)

I wonder if Togashi has already written about 500 chapters and kept them in a closet or is it that even he doesnt know how to progress it any further


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 13, 2009)

Haha. Reminds me of the Seinfeld episode with the Soup Nazi... he keeps all of his soup recipes in this big armoire and accidentally sells it with the recipes still inside. 

The new owner (Kramer) holds the recipes hostage and extorts the Soup Nazi.

In this case: I have Togashi's scripts!

Lolz. I pwn all your bases now! Make moar manga (slave!).


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 14, 2009)

KidQuick said:


> Do you think that Chrollo Lucilfer (Sp?) will return to the storyline anytime soon?



YES, OH YES 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> or mmm for few chapters
> Hisoka will kill him



a nice fantasy to indulge in 



KidQuick said:


> In this case: I have Togashi's scripts!
> 
> Lolz. I pwn all your bases now! Make moar manga (slave!).



he doesn't care about those scripts  you should kidnap his kid or his wife to properly threaten him



edit: awesome sig danchou


----------



## Kuya (Dec 14, 2009)

Aloha HxH fans 

Some of you may know me, if not, I'm Kuya, the pothead creator of the Naruto and One Piece tournaments of this forum.

I noticed how big the fanbase of HxH is on this forums so I'm just wondering if any of you wanted me to try and organize a trial tournament HunterXHunter style.

The Naruto, Bleach, and One Piece tournaments were so successful that they got their own section opened.

And since HxH has hella interesting powers and dope characters I thought the tournament would be pretty fun.

If the HxH tourney gets a big buzz too, there's a chance they can open up a subsection for just HxH.

Let me know if anyone is interested and if it is, i'll start working 

For Reference:

Naruto Tournament
One Piece Tournament


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 14, 2009)

i'm interested 
but pls pls pls ban neby from joining the tourneys


ah, where was i? 

oh, i think it's best to start it on jan, more people around as hxh will be back then


----------



## Kuya (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah it's def a work in process.

First things first would be ranking ALL of the characters from strongest to weakest in a tier list.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 14, 2009)

danchou
<<<infinite gulf here>>>
ging
king
RGs
netero
two zoldycks
morau
phinx, novu, feitan, razor, bisuke, etc
nobunaga, franklin, etc
killua
kurapica/gon
pokkuru
leorio
zushi
tompa
elevator girl
mito-san

too weak to be ranked:
hisoka
gon's grandma



all canon


----------



## Candy (Dec 14, 2009)

Kuya said:


> Yeah it's def a work in process.
> 
> First things first would be ranking ALL of the characters from strongest to weakest in a tier list.



Meh, a couple guys need to be banned as well. like king, possibly netero.

If you need any help ask me after this week.

Is it going to be formated as a 70 point tier or a 76 point tier?


----------



## krizma (Dec 14, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> danchou
> <<<infinite gulf here>>>
> ging
> king
> ...



you're right its canon, if you turn the list round.

HxH tournament would be awesome, and an own section even more. 
Some characters are on the same spot on a tier list though, like for example the 3 royal guards, knuckle and shoot, kuroro and zushi.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 14, 2009)

KidQuick said:


> Haha. Reminds me of the Seinfeld episode with the Soup Nazi... he keeps all of his soup recipes in this big armoire and accidentally sells it with the recipes still inside.
> 
> The new owner (Kramer) holds the recipes hostage and extorts the Soup Nazi.
> 
> ...



I know  to be honest personally I lost my faith in him, I just think all the haituses are because he just doesn't know what to do with the story I think he is a bit stuck lol either that or that he doesnt enjoy writing it anymore but I hope I am wrong



Kuya said:


> Aloha HxH fans
> 
> Some of you may know me, if not, I'm Kuya, the pothead creator of the Naruto and One Piece tournaments of this forum.
> 
> ...



This is awesome! Thaaaaaaaaaaaank you! =D



chikkychappy said:


> danchou
> <<<infinite gulf here>>>
> ging
> king
> ...


I saw I laughed then I laughed more then I laughed and fell of my chair


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 14, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> danchou
> <<<infinite gulf here>>>
> ging
> king
> ...



I like the way you think.


----------



## Black★Star (Dec 14, 2009)

I've only last week started to read this and I must say, its epic. Really epic. Im up to volume 12 and it has a very OP feel to it in terms of its epicness.

I *never* thought Id say this but in terms of pure winnage I'd rate this higher than OP. I would however give OP the edge overall as it doesnt have as many breaks.


Im going to read the next 10 volumes straight as Im addicted to this now. Thanks to those of you who recomended me to this. Between this and Claymore, Im officially cured of my Naruto fails hangover.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 14, 2009)

What part are you on exactly?


----------



## Black★Star (Dec 14, 2009)

^^Just finished volume 12 which is the New Shin city arc. (The auction place)


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 14, 2009)

Black★Star said:


> I've only last week started to read this and I must say, its epic. Really epic. Im up to volume 12 and it has a very OP feel to it in terms of its epicness.
> 
> I *never* thought Id say this but in terms of pure winnage I'd rate this higher than OP. I would however give OP the edge overall as it doesnt have as many breaks.



Its great to have new fans ^^ 

and I do agree on what you said about this and HxH, if only HxH didnt have this many breaks it would have been a lot more ahead of any series

on a unrelated note I hope Christmas is over with sooner since these snow flakes crash my Firefox


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 14, 2009)

Black★Star said:


> ^^Just finished volume 12 which is the New Shin city arc. (The auction place)



On to the real question

Danchou or Hisoka?


----------



## Black★Star (Dec 14, 2009)

^^Yeah, Im guessing it'll be a little annoying to have to wait for new chapters when I do catch up.

Im doing myself a favour for when that time does come however and reading the chapters lightly.

In that way, Im sure I could reread the chapters 2-3 times and pick up something new every time.


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 14, 2009)

Black★Star said:


> ^^Yeah, Im guessing it'll be a little annoying to have to wait for new chapters when I do catch up.
> 
> Im doing myself a favour for when that time does come however and reading the chapters lightly.
> 
> In that way, Im sure I could reread the chapters 2-3 times and pick up something new every time.



Great that you read manga 



Jon Snow said:


> On to the real question
> 
> Danchou or Hisoka?



Danchou 

EDIT: If it goes about whom I like more its Hisoka. Guy is just more lulzworthy


----------



## Black★Star (Dec 14, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> On to the real question
> 
> Danchou or Hisoka?



Well from what I've read so far, there's no question that Danchou wins. I've not seen Hisoka fight all out yet and even if he did, Danchou took on Killua's pops and grandpops without a problem. That's definitely the most impressive thing I've seen so far.



RockyDJ said:


> Great that you read manga
> 
> 
> 
> Danchou



Great that you recommended me the manga


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 14, 2009)

Black★Star said:


> ^^Just finished volume 12 which is the New Shin city arc. (The auction place)



You are on the best arc, well in my eyes and so far =D

Do carry on and you probably are better off staying away from this place until you are done if you dont like to be spoiled XD


----------



## Black★Star (Dec 14, 2009)

I intend to stay away until Im fully catched up. 

Just thought I should thank the people who recommended me to this and let you guys know that I think it's epic. (As if you guys needed me to tell you that)


----------



## Danchou (Dec 14, 2009)

Welcome all new HxH fanatics. The tournament sounds like fun even though we all know Kuroro'd win everything.

Hisoka, you can disable the snowflakes on NF in your control panel. You just have to join the no snowflakes usergroup.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 14, 2009)

@Black★Star - we always could do with more fans ^^

@Danchou - OMG Thank you so much, it was killing me =D


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2009)

> Hisoka, you can disable the snowflakes on NF in your control panel. You just have to join the no snowflakes usergroup.



Those were snowflakes? They were yellow, I thought someone was peeing on my screen

York Shin is one of the best arcs of any Shonen manga so enjoy.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 14, 2009)

yay, new fans!!!!!!

i tried to get my brother into it but he rather marathon hitman rebored.

Not sure if he'll keep watching it though because the climax of this one arc was anti-climatic and now i think he's going to drop that shit. He won't touch the HXH anime because its so "old looking". i guess he's got a thing for bishie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2009)

> i tried to get my brother into it but he rather marathon hitman rebored.



Eww. Your brothers retarded.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 14, 2009)

york shin is the best and kuroro is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## hehey (Dec 14, 2009)

Black★Star, when you reach the chicken scratch art of death part, dont fret, it gets better, lol.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 14, 2009)

yooooooooooooo

for the 26000 Hisoka owns kuroro


----------



## lunchb0x (Dec 14, 2009)

Argh! I like Danchou and there is no question he is a top tier but no way he takes on Hisoka easily...In my opinion Hisoka can win but it will always be a close fight.

The fact that Danchou had an opportunity to take on two top tiers and show off some skills is the reason he looks so good now, Hisoka didn't have this opportunity. Also Hisoka has held back in every fight, I mean he hasn't even tried to dodge yet in a fight. Perhaps he's overly arrogant and taking big chances or perhaps he's supremely confident due to his true level of power.

This was not posted to incite a Danchou<>Hisoka debate but just to give Hisoka some credit


----------



## The Imp (Dec 14, 2009)

oh hey 26K posts


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 14, 2009)

hehey said:


> Black★Star, when you reach the chicken scratch art of death part, dont fret, it gets better, lol.



or we could just point him to the volume releases.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 14, 2009)

I took it,baby


----------



## lunchb0x (Dec 14, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yooooooooooooo
> 
> for the 26000 Hisoka owns kuroro



Niiiice QFT


----------



## The Imp (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm on ep 16 of the anime when they're in the tower for the 3rd hunter exam. although the anime starts out slow im enjoying it quite a lot. better than the hunter exam in the manga.


----------



## krizma (Dec 14, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yooooooooooooo
> 
> for the 26000 Hisoka owns kuroro





you people will see once hisoka POWNES kuroro that we were right


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 14, 2009)

krizma said:


> you people will see once hisoka POWNES kuroro that we were right


By the time they learn it will be too late for them


----------



## lunchb0x (Dec 14, 2009)

krizma said:


> you people will see once hisoka POWNES kuroro that we were right



"Because He's understood that he's the strongest"  

Everyone else exists for his entertainment


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 14, 2009)

^^

I looooooove that about Hisoka and how he refers to everyone as a toy

Hisoka about kuroro ,I was never attracted to broken toys


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 14, 2009)

Black(star)Star

Make sure you read the volume release only.


just look in the first post..


----------



## NeBy (Dec 14, 2009)

Pitou said:


> nya thats why I hate german manga forums



Ah, you can't blame the Germans for everything... well, except WW I and II, mayhaps.

But some repent by liking Pitou, so that's all right! 

It's not a German thing, it's an ignorant thing. And a Togashi-thing with his huge hiatuses. Even I, one of the most rational, yet fanatical fan and expert on HxH :mj , start to forget some lil details after 2 years...




chikkychappy said:


> i'm interested
> but pls pls pls ban neby from joining the tourneys
> 
> 
> ah, where was i?





I'll be glad to give my input to the tournament for free to everyone's' delight!!   I'll prepare some small, tiny GWoTT (=Tournament Text) in the next few days! 



I mean

  and 



chikkychappy said:


> danchou
> <<<infinite gulf here>>>
> ging
> king
> ...



LOL 



krizma said:


> you're right its canon, if you turn the list round.
> 
> HxH tournament would be awesome, and an own section even more.
> Some characters are on the same spot on a tier list though, like for example the 3 royal guards, knuckle and shoot, kuroro and zushi.



Turn the list round, and it's canon? 

But that would mean even Gon's grandma would win against Hisoka! 



Black★Star said:


> Well from what I've read so far, there's no question that Danchou wins. I've not seen Hisoka fight all out yet and even if he did, Danchou took on Killua's pops and grandpops without a problem. That's definitely the most impressive thing I've seen so far.



And another logical, rational minded poster joins our ranks! 



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> yay, new fans!!!!!!
> 
> i tried to get my brother into it but he rather marathon hitman rebored.
> 
> Not sure if he'll keep watching it though because the climax of this one arc was anti-climatic and now i think he's going to drop that shit. He won't touch the HXH anime because its so "old looking". i guess he's got a thing for bishie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



hehe...rebored... 

Anyway, if he has a thing for bishies, he should DEFINITELY watch HxH. I think they are few manga/anime out there who has more bishie-tramps and sexual/gender ambiguous characters out there than in HxH.

Kurapica is a classic example, but wait until you see kalluto.

Luckily, Pitou _IS_ female!



Indignant Guile said:


> Black(star)Star
> 
> Make sure you read the volume release only.



Yes volumes are better Q. That said, you should try out the anime too; it's quite good.



And sorry I've not been talking as much lately, but I decided to give that 'psyren'-manga some people here talked a bout a go. I first thought it wasn't _that_ special, but rather like mix of 'the girl who leaped through time' (future-time concept) with 'Bleach' (monsters) and D.Gray-man (small group of men saving the world) with some several other influences of manga about 'psy-powers'..and even of the SF 'Dune' and 'the black tower' series of King.

I mean, on itself, it wasn't all that original. But the weaving together of the parts and influences were well done, and I find myself strangely attracted to it. While some things are pretty clich?, it has enough spunk and novelty in the way it presents itself to keep me intrigued. I wouldn't have thought it at the start, but this manga deserves to get an anime indeed (certainly if they did it for Bleach and Naruto). Most importantly, it doesn't feel childish or absurd, and has a hint (hopefully it lives up to it) to be complex and intelligent. I like my manga/anime the best, that way.


----------



## Candy (Dec 14, 2009)

ITs gonna be hard to tier up every character for an HxH tournament, and yes, people are going to be on the same tier. Thats how it is in all tournaments, theres about 7 or 8 tiers with characters in those tiers.


----------



## Black★Star (Dec 14, 2009)

Indignant Guile said:


> Black(star)Star
> 
> Make sure you read the volume release only.
> 
> ...



I already got all the volumes DL'ed

Probably going to read them out tonight.

I've got approximately 11 volumes to go before Im up to date.

And thanks for the advice everyone. I feel like a new member in the winnage fraternity.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2009)

> I've got approximately 11 volumes to go before Im up to date.



Don't read them too quickly, your head will spin and you'll miss alot of the details. Take your time man, especially during the training in Ant arc and Greed Island.


> I feel like a new member in the winnage fraternity.



But you better like Ant arc and the invasion, otherwise we'll turn evil


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 14, 2009)

since you mentionned evil

where's Eldritch?Haven't seen him for a while


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 14, 2009)

krizma said:


> HxH tournament would be awesome, and an own section even more.
> Some characters are *on the same spot on a tier list though*, like for example the 3 royal guards, knuckle and shoot, *kuroro and zushi*.







hgfdsahjkl said:


> yooooooooooooo
> 
> for the 26000 Hisoka owns kuroro






Hisoka fans are just insecure 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> since you mentionned evil
> 
> where's Eldritch?Haven't seen him for a while


----------



## The Imp (Dec 14, 2009)

what episode does the hunter exam end in the anime?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 14, 2009)

Weekly Jump said:
			
		

> *2010 5-6*
> Cover: Bleach (three consecutive colors)
> Color: Takahashi Ichiro/Uchu no Sparrow (one shot), *Hunter x Hunter*
> Inumaru Dashi and To Love-ru collaboration.
> ...



it's really happening!!!!!!  

but bleach got the cover over hxh 
well whatever, togashi was probably just too arsed to draw a cover 



Lυ Bυ said:


> what episode does the hunter exam end in the anime?



ep 30

hunter exam is really good in the anime that's why it's my second favorite arc


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2009)

> since you mentionned evil
> 
> where's Eldritch?Haven't seen him for a while





Stealing candy from babies I would assume


----------



## Kuya (Dec 14, 2009)

I've only read through HunterXHunter once, so I really need help from the die-hard fans. I'm gonna try and find time to re-read to help my memory. Here's a list of characters (Wikipedia) that I need help ranking from over-all strongest (speed/power/skill/versatility/haxx) to weakest.

(copied and pasted from Wikipedia)

Hunters Association

*Hunter Examiners*

Captain 
Kiriko 
Buhara 
Menchi 
Satotz 
Lippo 
Leroute 
Bendot 
Johness the Dissector 
Majtani 
Sedokan 
Netero 
Maamen 
Wing 

*Hunter Examinees*

Mashu 
Tonpa 
Ryu 
Hisoka 
Pokkle 
Cherry 
Siper 
Shishito 
Bourbon 
Kyu 
Anita 
Sommy 
Nicholas 
Bodoro 
Amori 
Imori 
Umori 
Todo 
Agon 
Ponzu 
Hanzo 
Kenmi 
Gozu 
Geretta 

*Chimera Ant Exterminators*

Morel 
Knov 
Knuckle Bine 
Shoot McMahon 
Palm Siberia 
Netero 

Zoldyck Family

*Family Members*
Maha Zoldyck 
Zeno Zoldyck 
Silva Zoldyck 
Kikyō Zoldyck 
Illumi Zoldyck 
Milluki Zoldyck 
Killua Zoldyck 
Alluka Zoldyck 
Kalluto Zoldyck 

*Servants*
Zebro 
Canary 
Gotoh 

Heavens Arena Fighters
Zushi
Hisoka
Gido
Riehvelt
Sadaso
Kastro

Genei Ryodan

Bonolenov 
Feitan 
Franklin 
Hisoka 
Kortopi 
Chrollo Lucilfer 
Machi 
Nobunaga Hazama 
Pakunoda 
Phinks 
Shalnark 
Shizuku 
Uvogin


----------



## Kuya (Dec 14, 2009)

Mafia Family

*Shadow Beasts*
Worm 
Leech 
Porcupine 
Rabid Dog 
Owl 

*Nostrade Clan*
Neon Nostrade 
Dalzollene 
Shachmono Tocino 
Squala 
Eliza 
Ivlenkov 
Linssen 
Baise 
Basho 
Melody 

Greed Island Players
Abengane 
Asuta 
Bara 
Battera 
Berama brothers 
Binolt 
Biscuit Krueger 
Bopobo (sumo fighter on Greed Island, member of Razor's gang) 
Dwun (Greed Island co-author, formerly Wdwune) 
Eta (Greed Island co-author) 
Elena (Greed Island co-author) 
Genthru (aka the Bomber) 
Goreinu 
Hagakushi 
Jeitosari (seller of 7 copies of Greed Island) 
Jispa 
Jeet 
Kazsule 
Kesuu 
Kozufutoro 
List (Greed Island co-author) 
Moritake 
Nickes 
Puhat 
Razor (Greed Island co-author) 
Rodoriotto 
Sub 
Tokuharone 
Tsezguerra 
Yabibi 

Chimera Ants
Baital 
Bloster 
Flutter 
Goran 
Hina (aka Hirin) 
Ikalgo 
Inzagi 
Kabutsu 
Colt 
Leol (aka Hagya) 
Maenore 
Meleoron 
Meryem 
Menthuthuyoupi (aka Youpi) 
Muyanma 
Neferpitou (aka Pitou) 
Ortho siblings 
Peggy 
Pike 
Pokkoro 
Rammot 
Reikei 
Shaiapouf (aka Pouf) 
Shidore 
Taragette 
Welfin 
Yunju 
Zazan 
Cheetu 
Zemu 

(Some characters here are most likely not gonna be on the list since they have no feats, don't fight, or are just too broken for the list)


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2009)

That list is long, its scary.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 15, 2009)

Good ol' Kuya.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 15, 2009)

Kuya said:


> I've only read through HunterXHunter once, so I really need help from the die-hard fans. I'm gonna try and find time to re-read to help my memory. Here's a list of characters (Wikipedia) that I need help ranking from over-all strongest (speed/power/skill/versatility/haxx) to weakest.
> 
> (copied and pasted from Wikipedia)
> /snip



I think we did a poll on the top-tier already, back when we got the manga-of-the-month thingy (are we going for another one, now?  )

I even believe it's in one of my sig links.

Yes, there you go; in the 'now obsolete poll' link, under 'top-tier fighters'.

Should give you a first indication of who's considered the strongest. Those that aren't mentioned in the list are small fries anyway!


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 15, 2009)

Man, what is togashi smoking when he thinks up names.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 15, 2009)

lol I don't even think Gon and Leorio are on that list


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 16, 2009)

^yeah they aren't  even kurapica


so what are we supposed to do with the list? rank the characters?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 16, 2009)

First, you should list all the techniques for each character - I already have Killua's entry ready - and after that we can rank them accordingly. Adding speed and strength feats would be nice too (I know I don't remember them all), but we would better separate them from the actual techniques. 

For reference: Naruto Tier List.   

I will probably start a similar thread in the OBD on the weekend.


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 16, 2009)

OH man. I see all kinds of problems with that Naruto list. Lord knows there will be heavy debate over the HxH tier placements.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 16, 2009)

Just put Kuroro in a tier of his own (at the top) and it'll be all good. 

It's going to be a lot of work organizing the tiers (I don't know at least half of the names in the list since they're different from the scans I'm used to) and getting the rundown on their abilities and the powerscaling right is going to take some time. I'll see how I can help. It would be wise to check back on the Hunter x Hunter ranking list in the old MotM forum.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 16, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Just put Kuroro in a tier of his own (at the top) and it'll be all good.



sometimes you speak of so much truth and win it hurts 




anyway i'll try to do a tier list as well (*try* being the operative word ). any list of this kind will always be controversial – i really don't know how you guys came into a sort of consensus with OP and naruto – but it's worthy a try i think. 

besides this whole deal will allow us more on-topic posts to help us catch-up to claymore, given the woeful spamming skillz (especially mine ) of people here


----------



## Danchou (Dec 16, 2009)

Speaking epic win and truth is just the way how us Kurorotards roll. 

While watching the HxH stageplay, I was wondering something. What do you think Kuroro's attitude was about Pakunoda's decision to exchange his life for that of Gon and Killua instead of bringing the entire Ryodan to kill him? It seemed like even she thought and knew that move was essentially betrayal to the Ryodan. After the exchange, even though he is not allowed to communicate with her, their repault seems pretty cold (at least in the anime).

Also, is it me or does it look like Phinx was calling the shots in Danchou's absense?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 16, 2009)

fuck yeah Phinx is an asshole and he doesn't give a shit about it. now if silva could be more like Phinx then the attitude shall ensue


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 16, 2009)

Ryan said:


> First, you should list all the techniques for each character - I already have Killua's entry ready - and after that we can rank them accordingly. Adding speed and strength feats would be nice too (I know I don't remember them all), but we would better separate them from the actual techniques.
> 
> For reference: Naruto Tier List.
> 
> I will probably start a similar thread in the OBD on the weekend.



lol at sasori and deidara being higher up the tier than Gai and Killer Bee.

narutards are such bishie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Neelon (Dec 16, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> lol at sasori and deidara being higher up the tier than Gai and Killer Bee.
> 
> narutards are such bishie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Also lol at kakuzu being top tier when he got owned by a bunshin feint.  Seriously that guy is 91 years old and got wtfpwnd by a bunshin feint?
And I didn't mention that they used shitty databooks to make that tier list.


----------



## krizma (Dec 16, 2009)

the people we have seen engaging with Nen, roughly ranked. there may be some inconsistencies here and there but it's a start I have to overlook it again in a few hours and maybe change something:



King

Pitou, Pufu, Yupi, Netero (maybe a little stronger)

Kuroro, Hisoka

Silva, Zeno (both maybe as strong as kuroro)

Biscuit, Gensuru, Razor, Novu, Morau, Kaito, Phinx, Feitan, Bonorenov, Illumi

Franklin, Machi, Nobunaga, Uvogin, Shalnark, Goreinu, Killua, Gon, Kurapika, Knuckle, Shoot, Kalluto, Bloster, Leol, Welfin, Zazan, Cheetu, 

Sabu, Bara, Tzezugera, Shizuku, Worm, Leech, Porcupine, Rabid Dog, Kastro, Ortho Siblings, Pike, Rammot

Binolt, Basho, Kortopi, Pakunoda, Palm, Pokkuru, Ikarugo, Meleoron

Gido, Libert

Zushi, Leorio


----------



## The Imp (Dec 16, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> lol at sasori and deidara being higher up the tier than Gai and Killer Bee.
> 
> narutards are such bishie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



they put restrictions on certain abilities i think

i doubt Gai is allowed to go all 8 gates or KB is allowed to go full bijuu because they are either too broken or there are no feats to back it up.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 16, 2009)

also anime hunter exam>>>>>>>>>>>manga hunter exam


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 16, 2009)

Gud Thread Kurorotard Overload again


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 16, 2009)

krizma said:


> the people we have seen engaging with Nen, roughly ranked. there may be some inconsistencies here and there but it's a start I have to overlook it again in a few hours and maybe change something:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would put Netero prime and Maha at King's level. and I'd raise Zeno and Silva and kuroro to pitou's level. hisoka should be down a level until he shows omre.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 16, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> also anime hunter exam>>>>>>>>>>>manga hunter exam



anime hunter exam or manga chimera ant?



krizma said:


> Kuroro, Hisoka



no 


my own list: (still incomplete, and I suck gauging ants' strengths because I don't care about them )

Ging
Meruem
Netero (current)
Pitou, Pufu, Yupi
Silva, Kuroro, Zeno
Morau, Bisuke, Hisoka, Razor
Novu, Ubogin, Feitan, Phinx
Franklin, Bonorenolf, Illumi Zoldyck, Maha Zoldyck (current), Kaito
Knuckle, Shoot, Machi, Nobunaga
Shalnark, Killua, Menchi, Satotsu, Buhara
Kurapica, Pakunoda, Leol, Zazan, Kalluto
Shizuku, Coltopi, Gon, Gensuru, Hanzo (potentially), Cheetuh
Werefin, Bloster, Colt, Gotoh, Tzezugera
Owl, Worm, Leech, Porcupine, Rabid Dog, Binolt, Ortho Siblings
Ikarugo, Hina, Flutter, Goreinu
Kastro, Dalzollene, Abengane
Canary
Squala, Basho, Veize/Baise, Sachimono, Senritsu
Pokkuru, Wing
Leorio, Ponzu, Meleoron, Taragette
Gido, Riehvelt, Sadaso, Zushi
Moritake
Palm

comments?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 16, 2009)

> Ging
> Meruem



I hate Ging overhype


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 16, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I hate Ging overhype



it's not overhype

netero = not top 5 (maybe not even top 10), no longer prime, _slightly_ weaker than king
ging = current top 5, still on his way to prime

prime netero will be on par with or stronger than current king

besides, if not even a top 5 nen-user is weaker than king then it will just make the ants really really overpowered. one of the strongest humans being stronger than a 3-month old freak is just realistic


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 16, 2009)

> slightly weaker than king



doesn't look like that ,for now,king looks to be much stronger
I'd put him max at the same tier as king 

and all of you shall see hisoka's true power  oneday


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 16, 2009)

still complaining? i was already being generous. hisoka should actually be down there with taragette


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 16, 2009)

who the hell is taragette?he might turn out to be a top tier


----------



## The Imp (Dec 16, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> anime hunter exam or manga chimera ant?



I just finished the hunter exam in the anime yesterday so I'm a bit biased right now but i gotta say that i enjoy the anime hunter exam more.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 16, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> it's not overhype
> 
> *netero = not top 5 (maybe not even top 10)*, no longer prime, *slightly* weaker than king



Come on, there's no real evidence of that.




> besides, if not even a top 5 nen-user is weaker than king then it will just make the ants really really overpowered. one of the strongest humans being stronger than a 3-month old freak is just realistic



It's been made pretty clear that the royal guards and the king have a lot more raw power than any human. The only reason that some humans stand a chance is thanks to specific nen abilities, and tactics.


----------



## lunchb0x (Dec 16, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> still complaining? i was already being generous. hisoka should actually be down there with taragette



That is fair enough for Hisoka, though my opinion is different I was expecting the Kuroro fanbase to try and nerf him much more . He could be put lower based on what he's shown but we all know his level is at least as high as on your list . 

Was taragette the servant of the ant nen-remover?  can't remember her name....

not funny...


----------



## The Imp (Dec 16, 2009)

tbh as of now Hisoka shouldn't be on the same tier as kuroro

he hasn't shown much yet and hasn't really gotten serious in a fight

currently i would place him on the same level as the other high tier GR


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 16, 2009)

Hisoka tier then comes 
1-Meruem
2-Ging-Netero   
3-Pitou, Pufu, Yupi,Silva, Kuroro, Zeno

Hisoka>all of them ,once we see more of him


----------



## The Imp (Dec 16, 2009)

I was laughing so hard when Killua let Pokkuru pass on a whim because he sucked during the final exam.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 16, 2009)

the start of gon vs Hanzo was awesooooooooome


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 16, 2009)

as i said, any list of this kind will always be controversial and fraught with disagreements. it's the norm to find a problem in any tiering list, no need to make it sound like i'm breaking the most sacred manga law 



PhlegmMaster said:


> Come on, there's no real evidence of that.



it's a fact that netero is not top 5. whether he's top 10 or top 15 is still a matter of contention, nor do we have not enough information to definitely settle the matter.



> It's been made pretty clear that the royal guards and the king have a lot more raw power than any human. The only reason that some humans stand a chance is thanks to specific nen abilities, and tactics.



fair enough. so what's your suggestion?

and btw, other people here have placed netero above the RGs.




lunchb0x said:


> Was taragette the servant of the ant nen-remover?  can't remember her name....



werefin's soldier ant that novu killed when he infiltrated the palace 



Danchou said:


> Speaking epic win and truth is just the way how us Kurorotards roll.
> 
> While watching the HxH stageplay, I was wondering something. What do you think Kuroro's attitude was about Pakunoda's decision to exchange his life for that of Gon and Killua instead of bringing the entire Ryodan to kill him? It seemed like even she thought and knew that move was essentially betrayal to the Ryodan. After the exchange, even though he is not allowed to communicate with her, their repault seems pretty cold (at least in the anime).
> 
> Also, is it me or does it look like Phinx was calling the shots in Danchou's absense?



he was. he is the natural interim danchou  i mean look at the others:

feitan - strong but anti-social
shalnark - smart but has no leadership skills
franklin - wise and kind, but not confident enough
but 

phinx - not so smart and impatient, but strong and confident


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 16, 2009)

gon getting hisoka's plate is the best moment in the entire exam pek


----------



## The Imp (Dec 16, 2009)

@jghjsdgsg yeah it was pretty amazing 

i liked that fight in general

also that episode where Gon wakes up and learns that he passed the test was great. the music fit really well

i'm really liking the soundtrack so far


----------



## Danchou (Dec 16, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> Come on, there's no real evidence of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Netero thinks he can beat the Royal Guards, let alone the King, in sheer offensive strength based on the sort of damage his hatsu apparently does even though he is nowhere near his prime.

Unless you think Netero was some uber tier character in his prime (which we know he's probably not), that means the current absolute toptiers would at the least be doing pretty damn good as well.

Realistically speaking Netero should have trouble even beating a Royal Guard based on his displayed level of strength so far as it doesn't seem to indicate that he would have an easy time against them (Nef was completely unphazed by his attack). Taking that into account, it'd be interesting to first see just how well he would have performed against power monster like Yupi to get an indication of what it takes to beat a RG and what level of effort it takes out of him.

And then..yes then we'd have to see whether his power left enough room for development in order to make one believe he'd be able to beat the King, who is on a completely different level from the RG, entirely.

I just don't see it happening. The plot also shouldn't see it happening. It's hard enough to believe Gon and Killua have even a remote chance of beating a RG as it is. Simply put, if Netero can beat the creme of the crop of the Chimera Ants (the King or even a RG) he could destroy everyone we have seen so far with relative ease. No wonder Togashi takes all these breaks as he's somewhat written himself into a corner.


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 16, 2009)

Would you guys say that Palm is to Sasuke as Gon is to Naruto?

I feel like Palm is Gon's zombie Sasuke


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 16, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Hisoka tier then comes
> 1-Meruem
> 2-Ging-Netero
> 3-Pitou, Pufu, Yupi,Silva, Kuroro, Zeno
> ...



oi oi, this is the hxh thread. the only rule is hxh>all 



KidQuick said:


> Would you guys say that Palm is to Sasuke as Gon is to Naruto?



pokkuru is to sasuke as pathetic death is to supreme faggotry


----------



## Candy (Dec 16, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> anime hunter exam or manga chimera ant?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lolz, incerdibly good 

I sees some issues, but besides that, its all good


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 16, 2009)

Wonder how pokkurru's girlfriend is going to respond to his death?


----------



## The Imp (Dec 16, 2009)

ging shouldn't even be brought up for the tier list

we've seen him do jack shit and all we have is hype

you can't use him in a tournament


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 16, 2009)

@chikky

you think killua is stronger than kurapica ?


----------



## Candy (Dec 16, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> ging shouldn't even be brought up for the tier list
> 
> we've seen him do jack shit and all we have is hype
> 
> you can't use him in a tournament



Im not to sure if netero can be used 

ITs possible, but I forget weather or not he has dodgeing feats besides dodgeing non-nen Killua and gon

Also Killua is to high on the list and gon is to low.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 16, 2009)

Gol D. Roger said:


> Im not to sure if netero can be used
> 
> ITs possible, but I forget weather or not he has dodgeing feats besides dodgeing non-nen Killua and gon
> 
> Also Killua is to high on the list and gon is to low.



he's gonna get a lot of feats in these next batch of chapters

same goes for mereum


----------



## Candy (Dec 16, 2009)

Last time I checked, king was tanking his hits like a beast. I think king will make short work of netero seeing how fast king is and how neteros strongest move did nothing. I think that shows how big of a power differnce there is between them.

Btw, who thinks king resembles cell from dbz


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 16, 2009)

Gol D. Roger said:


> Btw, who thinks king resembles cell from dbz



Its just you.


----------



## Candy (Dec 16, 2009)

When I first saw king, im like "lolz, they ripped of cell "  Whats funny is that king is better then cell even though they ripped off from him.


----------



## lunchb0x (Dec 16, 2009)

Gol D. Roger said:


> Last time I checked, king was tanking his hits like a beast. I think king will make short work of netero seeing how fast king is and how neteros strongest move did nothing. I think that shows how big of a power differnce there is between them.
> 
> Btw, who thinks king resembles cell from dbz



I'm sure Netero has a lot more left to show. There were 26 hands to his hatsu, he has only used 2 in a single attack so far. I'm not sure what happens to the plot if/when Netero loses as well, does the king eat him and take his power , who would take on the king next? 

In raw power the king is unquestionably much stronger but Netero has a ton of true battle experience and decades of refining his nen I think he will defeat the king.

But yeah the King really does look a ton like cell. Same tail, assuming similar colors, ability to absorb other people's powers but I really like the King's personality and the internal conflict. They look alike but they feel like very different characters.


----------



## Candy (Dec 16, 2009)

lunchb0x said:


> I'm sure Netero has a lot more left to show. There were 26 hands to his hatsu, he has only used 2 in a single attack so far. I'm not sure what happens to the plot if/when Netero loses as well, does the king eat him and take his power , who would take on the king next?
> 
> In raw power the king is unquestionably much stronger but Netero has a ton of true battle experience and decades of refining his nen I think he will defeat the king.
> 
> But yeah the King really does look a ton like cell. Same tail, assuming similar colors, ability to absorb other people's powers but I really like the King's personality and the internal conflict. They look alike but they feel like very different characters.



I guees you could say its as that one smoke guy said about a bad fighter on a good day is better then a good fighter on a bad day. but netero is on his worst day (age) and king is almost always on his best day.

If king could tank two without even flenching, then he can take all the other with little to no issues, imo. Also we havent even seen the king try to dodge.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 16, 2009)

any crazy ideas?

may be Netero'll use the 26 hand to bind the king,then they'll drop a bomb

but,mmm

you can tell that Netero is there to *enjoy* a fight


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 16, 2009)

i forgot how badass gon is.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 16, 2009)

Kaito is GR level


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 17, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> ging shouldn't even be brought up for the tier list
> 
> we've seen him do jack shit and all we have is hype
> 
> you can't use him in a tournament



This is the problem with HxH Tournament, a lot of characters that we still havent seen fighting truely =/

and HxH battles dont only rely on strength, mostly they rely on who has the best strategy, also the circumstances


----------



## krizma (Dec 17, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> my own list: (still incomplete, and I suck gauging ants' strengths because I don't care about them )
> 
> Ging
> Meruem
> ...



Good work, but there are some things that bother me:

- Some people should not be listed, as we have seen *nothing* of them, for example Ging, Maha, Wing, Darzone, Hanzo and the examiners, like Satotsu and Buhara. We know from a story point of view that Maha is probably pretty strong, and that Hanzo might have evolved pretty well, but with this knowledge we cannot put them up in a fight. Maybe Hanzo died just after he learned Nen? We could only put up the last Hanzo we've seen, and that one didn't even know Nen, so it makes no sense.

- People we haven seen fighting with Nen, but where it was stated story-wise that they are stronger however we can classifiy - like Hisoka. True from what we've seen so far Kuroro has the edge, but it was all set up that the two are nearly equal by the plot.

- I also made this mistake with Bisuke. I don't know whether we should rank people like Biscuit or Pakunoda that high. They have complex and great nen abilities - but those aren't suited for fighting. It was stated that Bisuke and Pakunoda probably don't have any other abilities, so they can only attack and defend with basic nen skills. So Bisuke vs. Morau? I think Morau will beat her ass, simply because "piano massage" won't help her in fight. Pakunoda vs. a strong division commander? Come on...

- Goreinu is too low. He should be around Gon and Killua's level, maybe a little lower.

- Gensuru is too low. He should still be stronger than Gon. He is at least as strong as a division commander like Cheetu or Welfin.

- Why would you place Meleoron as low as Leorio, who doesn't even have a Hatsu? His nen ability is actually pretty sophisticated. Of course if you go only by fighting abilities (which you didn't!), he is kinda weak, but he could use his ability to fool the enemy and trap him or something.


----------



## Candy (Dec 17, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> This is the problem with HxH Tournament, a lot of characters that we still havent seen fighting truely =/
> 
> and HxH battles dont only rely on strength, mostly they rely on who has the best strategy, also the circumstances



The underlined is spposed to be a good thing right? Becuase thats why tournaments are made, for stratgetic stuff. Theres locations and distabnces and tons of other stuff as well


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 17, 2009)

Gol D. Roger said:


> Btw, who thinks king resembles cell from dbz



king is the grandson of dbz's cell


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 17, 2009)

Gol D. Roger said:


> The underlined is spposed to be a good thing right? Becuase thats why tournaments are made, for stratgetic stuff. Theres locations and distabnces and tons of other stuff as well



yes its good for the fighting part, but it makes it hard to arrange the characters on their tiers


----------



## NeBy (Dec 17, 2009)

My ranking, based on Krizma's list (the relative strengths are also first = strongest):

*High elite-tier*

King, Ging (conditional), other 4 top-5 users (conditional)

*Middle elite-tier*

Netero (current), Pitou, Pufu, Yupi

*Low elite-tier*

Zeno, Silva, Kuroro

*High top-tier*

 Morau, Hisoka (based on what we've actually seen about him), Gensuru, Razor, Novu, Kaito, Phinx, Feitan, Maha (conditional)

*Middle top-tier*

Franklin, Uvogin, Illumi, Biscuit 


*Low top-tier*

Machi, Nobunaga, Bonorenov, Shalnark, Goreinu, Kurapika (high top-tier when against GR)


*High middle-tier*
Knuckle, Killua, Shoot, Gon, Kalluto, Leol, Bloster, Zazan, Cheetu, Welfin 


*Middle middle-tier*

Sabu, Bara, Tzezugera, Shizuku, Worm, Leech, Porcupine, Rabid Dog, 

*Low middle-tier*

Kastro, Ortho Siblings, Pike, Rammot


*High low-tier*

Binolt, Basho, Kortopi, Pakunoda, Pokkuru,


*middle low-tier*

Palm, Ikarugo, Meleoron

*Low low-tier*

Gido, Libert

*Lowest tier*

Zushi, Leorio

*Extremely lowest non-tier*

Tompa

Chikkys' list made sense too, though! I would have to put them next to eachother to actually see what's best.




Gol D. Roger said:


> Last time I checked, king was tanking his hits like a beast. I think king will make short work of netero seeing how fast king is and how neteros strongest move did nothing. I think that shows how big of a power differnce there is between them.
> 
> Btw, who thinks king resembles cell from dbz



The thought never crossed our minds!! 




Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Its just you.



LOLZ



Hisoka said:


> yes its good for the fighting part, but it makes it hard to arrange the characters on their tiers



I think to compare one should equal all things that are external (aka, setting 'traps', being 'lucky', being high spirited or in good health, etc. should all be regarded as equal). However, things that are intrinsic to the character itself (experience, old age, special hatsu's, etc.) should be incorporated in the rankings.


Anyway, I'm going to post a bit more now, because I finished reading Psyren (suddenly got to 99; I thought it had much more chapters already! ). I must agree it's pretty good, even though it's a mixture of SF and anime that has already been seen before, the mix itself is quite captivating and intriguing and done so in a nice and cool way.

It certainly would deserve it's own anime.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 17, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> anime hunter exam or manga chimera ant?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if that's a rough draft of a tier list? H x H tournament battledom 
1. I think u could merge the novu morau catergories.
2. Ging above the king
3. I've always thought Bonrefou is really strong, and at present I think Killua with his awesomeness is at Knuckle/Shoot level.

One other thing, what about Jirou?


----------



## Neelon (Dec 17, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> One other thing, what about Jirou?



Wasn't Jairo = Meleoreon?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 17, 2009)

just bought 5 volumes for my christmas gift to myself. the volume releases are awesome. one thing that bugs me is the lil shade over the fingers cheetu rips off of the cops looks like a sad attempt of editing. lol.

i also got the york shin arc on dvd. will watch the dub later to laugh at its fail and then switch to subs for the rest of the way.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 17, 2009)

krizma said:


> - Some people should not be listed, as we have seen *nothing* of them, for example Ging, Maha, Wing, Darzone, Hanzo and the examiners, like Satotsu and Buhara. We know from a story point of view that Maha is probably pretty strong, and that Hanzo might have evolved pretty well, but with this knowledge we cannot put them up in a fight. Maybe Hanzo died just after he learned Nen? We could only put up the last Hanzo we've seen, and that one didn't even know Nen, so it makes no sense.



I just put in all characters I know. So the tier list I wrote was a mixture of conclusions with good as well as rather shady basis. My view was that it's just a really rough draft and that it's way easier to remove people than add them.

And to be honest, I don't really know how the tournament works so I just did what I did for good measure



> - People we haven seen fighting with Nen, but where it was stated story-wise that they are stronger however we can classifiy - like Hisoka. True from what we've seen so far Kuroro has the edge, but *it was all set up that the two are nearly equal by the plot*.



I don't think it's all that conclusive. I really don't buy the idea that Hisoka can beat either Silva or Zeno (just by the story itself). But that's probably just me. What about the others?

And honestly, I actually think Silva>Kuroro.



> - I also made this mistake with Bisuke. I don't know whether we should rank people like Biscuit or Pakunoda that high. They have complex and great nen abilities - but those aren't suited for fighting. It was stated that Bisuke and Pakunoda probably don't have any other abilities, so they can only attack and defend with basic nen skills. So Bisuke vs. Morau? I think Morau will beat her ass, simply because "piano massage" won't help her in fight. Pakunoda vs. a strong division commander? Come on...



Yeah I didn't think Bisuke's that strong either, but people from 2chan kept putting her in such a high tier so I followed suit.  But yeah she isn't that strong. I'd ultimately put her in Bono/Franklin's tier. However, I disagree that the beauty thing is her only ability. I think we can agree that she's still active in combat and it doesn't make sense for her to be so without in some way developing her fighting skills.

As for Pakunoda, OK, I agree. Would you agree to switch her with Shizuku, or should both of them be on the lower tier?



> - Goreinu is too low. He should be around Gon and Killua's level, maybe a little lower.



He didn't strike me as particularly strong back in GI. Now add G&K's additional training in the ant arc...



> - Why would you place Meleoron as low as Leorio, who doesn't even have a Hatsu? His nen ability is actually pretty sophisticated. Of course if you go only by fighting abilities (*which you didn't*!), he is kinda weak, but he could use his ability to fool the enemy and trap him or something.



What made you think I didn't? And I thought it was all about fighting abilities?

Meleoron has cool ability but it's not very useful in one-on-one combat. Of course there are other situations where it is indeed useful (especially for escaping), but generally it isn't. (He can't even do anything by himself and had to seek Gon's help.) So if we want to make this tier-ing thing work we have to make some simplifying. And the more simplified form is that, he sucks in fighting.

Anyway what I wrote was very tentative  I'll try to edit it soon, thanks for the input


----------



## lunchb0x (Dec 17, 2009)

Neelon said:


> Wasn't Jairo = Meleoreon?



I think they are the same but it`s debatable for sure. One of the biggest things in favor besides the partial name split was how perfectly the invisibility fit with Jairo`s upbringing, always trying not to be a burden and being completely silent and still around his father.

Kind of interested on what the consensus is on this debate around here and I don`t want to search back through the thread


----------



## The Imp (Dec 17, 2009)

@chikky

the way that the tournament works is that you make a tier list. you assign point values to each tier. then a player in the tournament makes his/her team while staying under or at the point limit. after you pick your teams you make a strategy using your team against another member's team and then you debate who would win. 

the winner moves on


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 17, 2009)

Your list is wrong.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 18, 2009)

Cheetuh should be higher.


----------



## krizma (Dec 18, 2009)

@ Neby great list (after all it's based on mine) though I would alter a few things that don't fit:

- Gensuru should not be as strong as Morau or Hisoka! DOWN

- Bonorenov might not be as strong as Phinx or Feitan, but surely at least as strong as Franklin and Ubo. UP

- Goreinu was praised by Razor for having a good ability, but he should just be about on the level of Gon. DOWN

- The ability of the ortho siblings was quite powerful, and they said they would be promoted to division commanders. so one UP



*FIXED:*

*High elite-tier*

King, Ging (conditional), other 4 top-5 users (conditional)

*Middle elite-tier*

Netero (current), Pitou, Pufu, Yupi

*Low elite-tier*

Zeno, Silva, Kuroro

*High top-tier*

 Morau, Hisoka (based on what we've actually seen about him), Razor, Novu, Kaito, Phinx, Feitan, Maha (conditional)

*Middle top-tier*

Franklin, Uvogin, Bonorenov, Illumi, Biscuit, Gensuru


*Low top-tier*

Machi, Nobunaga, Shalnark, Kurapika (high top-tier when against GR)


*High middle-tier*
Knuckle, Killua, Shoot, Gon, Kalluto, Goreinu, Leol, Bloster, Zazan, Cheetu, Welfin 


*Middle middle-tier*

Sabu, Bara, Tzezugera, Shizuku, Worm, Leech, Porcupine, Rabid Dog, Ortho Siblings

*Low middle-tier*

Kastro, Pike, Rammot


*High low-tier*

Binolt, Basho, Kortopi, Pakunoda, Pokkuru


*middle low-tier*

Palm, Ikarugo, Meleoron

*Low low-tier*

Gido, Libert

*Lowest tier*

Zushi, Leorio

*Extremely lowest non-tier*

Tompa




This list is almost perfect, except for Hisoka being stronger. But I need some backup Hisoka fans


----------



## Toreador (Dec 18, 2009)

I think Knuckle, Killua, Shoot should be a higher tier then Gon, they should be atleast the same as Kurapica.
I think Killua should be higher then Knuckle, Shoot and Kurapica aswell, he got alot stronger after he took out the needle and he has the new ability. But i'm a fanboy so i guess my opinion doesnt really matter on that matter.

And ye Hisoka should be one tier higher aswell.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 18, 2009)

here's my revision  and no, i'm not removing ging 

Ging
Meruem (a.k.a Pokkuru reborn)
Netero (current)
Pitou, Yupi, Pufu
Silva, Kuroro, Zeno
Hisoka, Morau, Razor
Novu, Ubogin, Feitan, Phinx
Bonorenolf, Illumi Zoldyck, Kaito, Franklin, Bisuke
Machi, Knuckle, Nobunaga, Shoot, Shalnark
Leol, Zazan, Killua, Kurapica, Shizuku, Kalluto, Gensuru
Cheetuh, Werefin, Bloster, Pakunoda, Coltopi, Gon, Tzezugera
Owl, Worm, Leech, Porcupine, Rabid Dog, Ortho Siblings, Rammot, Goreinu
Hina, Flutter, Sabu, Bara
Kastro, Canary, Binolt
Squala, Basho, Veize, Sachimono, Senritsu, Ikarugo
Pokkuru, Ponzu
Meleoron, Taragette, Palm
Gido, Riehvelt, Sadaso, Zushi, Leorio
Moritake
Neon


@krizma:
did you just equate paku and coltopi to pokkuru  
and
tzezugera > goreinu


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 18, 2009)

u guys r such nerds


----------



## Fate115 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey guys, have there been anymore translations of the Kishi and Togashi interview and if so, can any of you guys point out what page it's on? thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Toreador (Dec 18, 2009)

Fate115 said:


> Hey guys, have there been anymore translations of the Kishi and Togashi interview and if so, can any of you guys point out what page it's on? thanks in advance guys.



2 pages have been linked to this thread and the second page is posted on the 1298 page in this thread.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 18, 2009)

krizma said:


> @ Neby great list (after all it's based on mine) though I would alter a few things that don't fit:
> 
> - Gensuru should not be as strong as Morau or Hisoka! DOWN
> 
> ...


 
I quite confused @ the high low tier
shouldnt the person @ the top of the low tier be the highest?


----------



## Danchou (Dec 18, 2009)

Not to be mean, but 





> Hisoka (based on what we've actually seen about him),


 is not high tier by that virtue. He isn't even high tier in the Celestial Towers. What's the best he has done objectively speaking? 

I don't feel like making a list personally. We have simply seen too little of too many people so it'd be obsolete. I'll just watch from the sidelines.

I do feel like discussing the powerlevels when it comes to how well people have mastered nen. It'd be nice to discuss and speculate different aspects of certain hatsu's like what kind of nen does Netero's hatsu incorporate (materialization, emission, manipulation etc.), how about that of others and stuff like what does their hatsu say about them and how well they have mastered nen to get such a (complex) hatsu. That'd also give us the opportunity to scale people in a way.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 18, 2009)

WTF

why're you putting the royal gaurds in a tier higher than Zeno,silva and kuroro?

imo,all of them belong to the same tier


----------



## Freija (Dec 18, 2009)

Jesus Christ, you guys are still posting... the chapter isn't even out yet.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 18, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Not to be mean, but  is not high tier by that virtue. He isn't even high tier in the Celestial Towers. What's the best he has done objectively speaking?
> 
> I don't feel like making a list personally. We have simply seen too little of too many people so it'd be obsolete. I'll just watch from the sidelines.
> 
> I do feel like discussing the powerlevels when it comes to how well people have mastered nen. It'd be nice to discuss and speculate different aspects of certain hatsu's like what kind of nen does Netero's hatsu incorporate (materialization, emission, manipulation etc.), how about that of others and stuff like what does their hatsu say about them and how well they have mastered nen to get such a (complex) hatsu. That'd also give us the opportunity to scale people in a way.



Well, to Hisoka's credit, Killua did acknowledge that he could be killed in a split second by Hisoka back during the York Shin Arc. Furthermore, Hisoka's 'strength' was acknowledge by Bisuke and Illumi. Though in both those cases that's not an actual showing so much as an indication he's of at least a certain level nen/stat wise. In any case, Hisoka has shown the utility of his ability against a higher level foe like Razor. So even against people who seemingly outmatch him in strength, or something, his hatsu is such he could get a sneaky win. Albeit with gross injury to his person.

One other thing, it would appear that Hisoka' cards cutting opponents can do so to even higher up chars. Keeping that in mind, and with Hisoka's raw strength rating in the Ryodan being given what it wasin the card game, I'd at least give him the same rank above Shizuku, and somewhat akin to Shoot or Knuckle. Though either of them could currenlt beat Hisoka limited to feats alone in a fight due to his lack of speed feats and such. Best Hisoka speed is like back in Greed Island where we learn he's faster then Killua of the time, which means he's to ofar behind Shoot/Knuckle in speed for a really good fight. 

As to the other Ryodan, I would put most of them slightly ahead of Knuckle or Shoot based on feats, though speed again might be an issue. Franklin reall has no speed feats beyond his bullets being fast.strong, for example.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 18, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Well, to Hisoka's credit, Killua did acknowledge that he could be killed in a split second by Hisoka back during the York Shin Arc. Furthermore, Hisoka's 'strength' was acknowledge by Bisuke and Illumi. Though in both those cases that's not an actual showing so much as an indication he's of at least a certain level nen/stat wise. In any case, Hisoka has shown the utility of his ability against a higher level foe like Razor. So even against people who seemingly outmatch him in strength, or something, his hatsu is such he could get a sneaky win. Albeit with gross injury to his person.


Certainly, he is of a certain level powerscalingwise because people like Nobunaga, Killua, Illumi, Bisuke, Satotsu etc. reckognize his strength. There's no doubt about that. But that's to say he is probably just comparable to them. He is in their league, but does not outclass them based on what we have seen. Hence, my entire point is that he is definitely not high tier *based on what we have seen of him*.

And while he was indeed impressive when he showed his strength against Reiza, that was no combat situation. Reiza was testing Gons strength foremost and given that it took the whole team just to beat him shows that he could probably have layed waste to everyone present there in a one on one. I'm not only taking purely about strength here but when you look at the sheer potency of some of the opponents he is being compared with in some of the lists I'm seeing, he comes out short so far.



> One other thing, it would appear that Hisoka' cards cutting opponents can do so to even higher up chars. Keeping that in mind, and with Hisoka's raw strength rating in the Ryodan being given what it wasin the card game, I'd at least give him the same rank above Shizuku, and somewhat akin to Shoot or Knuckle. Though either of them could currenlt beat Hisoka limited to feats alone in a fight due to his lack of speed feats and such. Best Hisoka speed is like back in Greed Island where we learn he's faster then Killua of the time, which means he's to ofar behind Shoot/Knuckle in speed for a really good fight.


Hisoka's cards can probably he caught/dodged/countered by people on Satsotsu's level onwards, but when he applies it with Bungee Gum I can see it being a relatively lethal combination. His raw strength is also formidable yes. Speedwise, I'm thinking he's comparable to Knuckle, Kaito etc.

It's not that I think he can't tag along with the high tiers, but I merely disagree that he has shown himself to be on their level so far. Powerscalingwise it's another story. I think he would be a high tier Ryodan.





> As to the other Ryodan, I would put most of them slightly ahead of Knuckle or Shoot based on feats, though speed again might be an issue. Franklin reall has no speed feats beyond his bullets being fast.strong, for example.


Well, all the Ryodan are easily faster than the speed of sound based on for instance them being able to counter Ubo's sound bullet.


----------



## Candy (Dec 18, 2009)

krizma said:


> @ Neby great list (after all it's based on mine) though I would alter a few things that don't fit:
> 
> - Gensuru should not be as strong as Morau or Hisoka! DOWN
> 
> ...



If I were doing this tier... I would go ahead and remove tonpa and his teir, then insert pre-nen gon and killua on the lowest tier. Also I would put pre-nen kurapica on the high low tier. 

The high elite tier just got _swiped_. Theresno way any of those people can be in a tournament and it would be _fair_ to have them.


----------



## krizma (Dec 18, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> here's my revision  and no, i'm not removing ging
> 
> Ging
> Meruem (a.k.a Pokkuru reborn)
> ...



I wasa adopting that from Neby's list. I agree Pokkuru should be one tier lower.

Regarding your lis:
- I agree Tzezuhera > goreinu their spots are good.

- Killua as strong as Shizuku? Seriously? Killua was able to punch a royal guard, Shizuku had trouble with a squad captain. she needs to go 1 or 2 tiers down.

- Pakunoda and Coltopi as strong as a division commander? Didn't we agree they don't have any fighting abilities? They should be in the same tier as Hina and Flutter.

- Why'd you put Knuckle and Shoot above Killua? Regarding Killuas Kammuru they should be in the same tier.

I like my list more


----------



## krizma (Dec 18, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Certainly, he is of a certain level powerscalingwise because people like Nobunaga, Killua, Illumi, Bisuke, Satotsu etc. reckognize his strength. There's no doubt about that. But that's to say he is probably just comparable to them. He is in their league, but does not outclass them based on what we have seen. Hence, my entire point is that he is definitely not high tier *based on what we have seen of him*.
> 
> And while he was indeed impressive when he showed his strength against Reiza, that was no combat situation. Reiza was testing Gons strength foremost and given that it took the whole team just to beat him shows that he could probably have layed waste to everyone present there in a one on one. I'm not only taking purely about strength here but when you look at the sheer potency of some of the opponents he is being compared with in some of the lists I'm seeing, he comes out short so far.
> 
> ...



I agree based on what we've seen he is of course not top tier AT ALL. It's just that he is one of the main pro/antagonists of the story. It has been stated from the start that he is one of the strongest and togashi has been teasing us with him just unleashing his puerile character and playing with his opponents. If you really want to have it this way then you have to cut out Ging, Maha and all the others whose strength was only verbally told as well, and put Illumi several tiers lower, since the only thing he showed was that he is stronger than some door guard of the final hunter exam.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 18, 2009)

Fate115 said:


> Hey guys, have there been anymore translations of the Kishi and Togashi interview and if so, can any of you guys point out what page it's on? thanks in advance guys.



the guy translating it stopped because the rest of the interview was just togashi and kishi sucking eachother's dicks


----------



## Danchou (Dec 18, 2009)

krizma said:


> I agree based on what we've seen he is of course not top tier AT ALL. It's just that he is one of the main pro/antagonists of the story. It has been stated from the start that he is one of the strongest and togashi has been teasing us with him just unleashing his puerile character and playing with his opponents. If you really want to have it this way then you have to cut out Ging, Maha and all the others whose strength was only verbally told as well, and put Illumi several tiers lower, since the only thing he showed was that he is stronger than some door guard of the final hunter exam.


I don't think it was ever stated that he is one of the strongest. It was, either as I said, that he was said to be comparable to people who we know are strong (like Satotsu and the other examiners) or his strength was praised by people that we know are strong. That's it. The fact that Hisoka believes himself to be the strongest is a matter of his own personality.

The reason why it's different with people like Ging, Maha, Kuroro, etc. is because unlike with Hisoka, whose strength we can not really measure based on the feats he has shown so far or when we can measure it doesn't seem up to par (maybe because he plays around too much), is that we know for a fact that they are stronger than other fighters of a certain caliber.

We know that Ging is stronger than Kaito and Reiza who are high caliber fighters. We know he is in the top 5 of nenusers.

Netero, who was once confirmed to be the strongest in the world, was said to be the only one to have fought with Maha and lived to tell the tale which implies that Netero was the underdog in the fight. That sets him, high, high up the foodchain.

Kuroro fought on par with two of the strongest people in HxH and was implied to have been able to defeat Zeno in a serious fight. Silva gave that unknown Ryodan member that he killed one hell of a eulogy as a testement to his strength, saying it was suprisingly not easy. That experience was enough reason to tell his children never to cross them. Kuroro is the leader of that same Ryodan and without a doubt their most powerful member.

etc.

Hisoka has what that compares to such solid evidence? Lofty words that mgiht imply much, but prove little.

While not quite the same as actually having seen all there is to them, it's better than guesstimating strength based on what we believe is true.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 18, 2009)

The three ant generals, the king, and netero shouldn't be on the first tier list in my opinion. You can't really fight them.

I think to start off, the Top Tier of the first tournament should be Mid or High Tier Genei Ryodan level. 

Do we know enough of Kuroro's powers to add him to the tier list yet?


----------



## Kuya (Dec 18, 2009)

Super Rough Draft of Tier List. For fun, what 70 point team would you make?

45 Points
Hisoka 
Morau
Razor

40 points
Novu  
Ubogin 
Feitan
Phinx

35 points
Bonorenolf
Illumi Zoldyc
Kaito
Franklin
Bisuke

30 points
Machi
Knuckle
Nobunaga
Shoot
Shalnark

25 points
Leol
Zazan
Killua
Kurapica
Shizuku
Kalluto
Gensuru

20 points
Cheetuh
Werefin
Bloster
Pakunoda
Coltopi
Gon
Tzezugera

15 points
Owl
Worm
Leech
Porcupine
Rabid Dog
Ortho Siblings
Rammot
Goreinu

12 points
Hina
Flutter
Sabu
Bara

10 points
Kastro
Canary
Binolt

8 points
Squala
Basho
Veize
Sachimono
Senritsu
Ikarugo

5 points
Pokkuru
Ponzu
Meleoron
Taragette
Palm

3 points
Gido
Riehvelt
Sadaso 
Zushi
Leorio

2 points
Moritake


1 point
Neon


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd say add Zeno and kuroro too,we have seen some of their abilites

my team

1-Meleoron (should be above 3 points for the haxxed ability,imo)
2-Ikarugo

what's exactly Ikarugo's ability?
I can use the physical power of a dead person


3-killua
4-Cheetuh
5-Kastro
6-

what can I do with Neon?


----------



## Kuya (Dec 18, 2009)

*Team Shohoku*
Hisoka - 45 points
Killua - 25 points


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 18, 2009)

we name our team ........


----------



## Proxy (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd say Biscuit would be high tier, but that'll be through speculation. Novu shouldn't be so high though.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 18, 2009)

krizma said:


> - Killua as strong as Shizuku? Seriously? Killua was able to punch a royal guard, Shizuku had trouble with a squad captain. she needs to go 1 or 2 tiers down.



I don't consider it a "trouble." It was just the surprise factor that made it seem so difficult. The battle was less on fighting abilities than it was a puzzle on how to beat this weird enemy. By the end of the fight Shizuku wasn't tired or injured, it was just tricky (tactics wise) to get past that particular kind of enemy. 

Though upon thinking about it, yeah, she should be on the Pakunoda tier after all 



> - Pakunoda and Coltopi as strong as a division commander? *Didn't we agree they don't have any fighting abilities?* They should be in the same tier as Hina and Flutter.



Everyone is the original Ryodan (that we know) is implied to be strong. Though there's a power hierarchy among the members, the difference isn't as vast as you imply. 

Pakunoda: she has been with the Ryodan since the beginning. Do you really think that while her comrades are busy training and fighting, she just sat on the sidelines and did nothing? While she has her own special ability, I bet she trained hard enough but without creating a unique ability for combat. 

In the York Shin OVA, you could also see her bravely taking-on Phinx, ready to fight if needed, because they were disagreeing. If she's really that weak then wouldn't have done so. You could argue that because of secrecy Pakunoda couldn't really gauge the difference in strength. But this is rather weak. For all the years (around 13) that Paku has been with the others, and this includes Chrolo, Feitan, Franklin, Nobunaga and Machi, very strong guys, wouldn't you think that she would learn to realize what her place is in the power hierarchy and that, chances are, Phinx would pawn him?

Coltopi: While he certainly is probably the weakest, he isn't that weak and was never implied to be so. When the Owl guy tried to capture the car the Ryodan were riding, Coltopi was able to get out quickly instead of being stuck in the car because he's so weak. (In my opinion, one-on-one, no Injyuu can beat any original Ryodan member.) When the 6 Ryodan were running, Coltopi was able to keep up rather easily when Kurapica or someone else described their speed as "Fast (Hayai...)." Coltopi was also ready to fight those who disagreed with Pakunoda's decision. Coltopi was also trusted enough that Machi or someone temporarily handed the responsibility of guarding of either Gon and Killua while they kicked Phinx. In no instance was he shown to be that weak. 

Overall, my view is that the weakest of the original Ryodan is in the middle middle tier level.



> - Why'd you put Knuckle and Shoot above Killua? Regarding Killuas Kammuru they should be in the same tier.



Killua was able to last in the fight for just a few minutes (or seconds?) and had to recharge immediately. He won't last long in a fight. Kammuru is awesome, but it's only in its developing stages. He still can't properly use in an actual battle. 

Overall, I don't think Killua would've defended as well and Shoot and Knuckle did against Yupi. It will just be overpowering Killua if, at that young age, he's already as strong than those seasoned hunters.

Once Kammuru develops enough, though, then we're talking.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 18, 2009)

Danchou said:


> I don't think it was ever stated that he is one of the strongest. It was, either as I said, that he was said to be comparable to people who we know are strong (like Satotsu and the other examiners) or his strength was praised by people that we know are strong. That's it. The fact that Hisoka believes himself to be the strongest is a matter of his own personality.
> 
> The reason why it's different with people like Ging, Maha, Kuroro, etc. is because unlike with Hisoka, whose strength we can not really measure based on the feats he has shown so far or when we can measure it doesn't seem up to par (maybe because he plays around too much), is that we know for a fact that they are stronger than other fighters of a certain caliber.
> 
> ...



I agree with this. (such a surprise eh )

I think everyone knows for a fact that Togashi indeed set-up Hisoka to be really strong, but we have no clue just HOW strong. It's giving too much credit to this rather vague notion of set-up if we immediately place him in a similar tier as people who been _definitely_ hyped to a higher level than he (Hisoka) ever was and have actually backed this hype up.

I mean, what's this set-up even about? Is Hisoka Gon's final enemy so he must be really strong? Does Togashi even intend Gon to be the strongest that the final enemy has to be one of the strongest as well? Or will the point revolve around the search of his father, his strength thus being kind of incidental and so being the strongest is no longer necessary so the 'final' enemy simply has to be strong enough? 

We don't know, we can't say, and so we can't claim the set-up to be a definite argument to boost Hisoka's strength further.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> what can I do with Neon?



your shield  like what shishio did


----------



## Freija (Dec 18, 2009)

Ok, someone fill me in, non-tl;dr version so I can own the fuck out of you


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 18, 2009)

Freija said:


> Ok, someone fill me in, non-tl;dr version *so I can own the fuck out of you*



basically, the sum of the argument of hisoka fans is:

Danchou = Hisoka
in terms of strength, which i'm sure you disagree with  

now, fire away 


*Spoiler*: __ 



others are just random bickerings over the tiering, nothing important


----------



## Freija (Dec 18, 2009)

Danchou has been hinted and has shown way more than Hisoka has. As far as manga proof goes Danchou is higher than Hisoka on the scale... COME ON PROVE ME WRONG! DO IT!


----------



## lunchb0x (Dec 18, 2009)

Team G.I. Joes(lol): Razor and Gensuru, short and long range combo

Team Mosquito:
Morau - using smoke clones to buy time for his weaker teammates
Meleoron - helping allys attack undetected
Pokkuru - back to having a regular bow with poisons and using reinforcement on it.
Ponzu - using poison bees to weaken or kill enemies
Kastro - using the smoke clones to blend in and rip off limbs without the need of using the costly double technique.

Biggest weakness of the second team is the zaoldyeck family members for obvious reasons...


----------



## krizma (Dec 18, 2009)

Danchou said:


> I don't think it was ever stated that he is one of the strongest. It was, either as I said, that he was said to be comparable to people who we know are strong (like Satotsu and the other examiners) or his strength was praised by people that we know are strong. That's it. The fact that Hisoka believes himself to be the strongest is a matter of his own personality.



Well I didn't really mean the strongest as in one of the strongest nen users in the world, but one of the strongest among those we know.



Proxy said:


> I'd say Biscuit would be high tier, but that'll be through speculation. Novu shouldn't be so high though.



We put Biss middle top-tier. As long as Novu isn't scared shitless he will be very useful and well worth the points.



chikkychappy said:


> Everyone is the original Ryodan (that we know) is implied to be strong. Though there's a power hierarchy among the members, the difference isn't as vast as you imply.
> 
> Pakunoda: she has been with the Ryodan since the beginning. Do you really think that while her comrades are busy training and fighting, she just sat on the sidelines and did nothing? While she has her own special ability, I bet she trained hard enough but without creating a unique ability for combat.
> 
> ...



Hmm I guess you convinced me. It's the ryodan after all.
So which tier would you put them? I guess on the level of the Injiyuu members makes sense? Or even higher?

As for Killua, well maybe the two are still a little stronger and of course have more experience, but I don't think the difference is a whole tier.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 18, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I'd say add Zeno and kuroro too,we have seen some of their abilites



I would disagree with that, since we dont know enough about Zeno's ability and *Kuroro would be far too powerful compared to rest on the point list*, and whoever chooses Kuroro would be able to have an almost instant win since he would be able to copy the other team's abilities, I know there are conditions to his ability but still 

I would put his points to something like 70 points or above lol 

*There ya go Hisoka-tards do talk sense =p*


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 18, 2009)

You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are underestimating Pokkuru.

He's at least Shizuku level.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 18, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Not to be mean, but  is not high tier by that virtue. He isn't even high tier in the Celestial Towers. What's the best he has done objectively speaking?
> 
> I don't feel like making a list personally. We have simply seen too little of too many people so it'd be obsolete. I'll just watch from the sidelines.



True. It was a (very lenient ) rank to appease the Hisokatards. I've already said more than once that Hisoka hasn't shown anything elite-worthwhile and thus, objectively speaking and based on what we actually know/seen, he shouldn't be rated that high. But I didn't feel like another 5-days discussion with hgfds  (hisokatards are just incapable of looking at this logically, and think they have to keep exaggerating to make a Truth out of it).

That said, he did do in Kastro, so, logically, he can't be in a class that is lower than Kastro.



ArtieBoy said:


> I quite confused @ the high low tier
> shouldnt the person @ the top of the low tier be the highest?



Yes. You're point being?

The list is composed from stronger to weaker. As the Chinese proverb says: the head of a dog is better than the tail of a lion (or something like that ). So people at the top of a lower ranking should be pretty content, even if they're objectively still lower than the lowest of the higher class. 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> WTF
> 
> why're you putting the royal gaurds in a tier higher than Zeno, silva and kuroro?
> 
> imo,all of them belong to the same tier



Impossible. 

1) Netero has been indicated to be superior to Zeno. 
2) Netero asked himself the question whether Pitou (a RG) was stronger than him. Whether that is the case or not, it indicates it is a pretty close call.

Ergo, Zeno is not at the level of Pitou. If you put Silva and Kuroro in the same class as Zeno, it follows that Silva nor Kuroro are on the same level as Netero and/or Pitou.

Logic is wonderful. 



Candy said:


> If I were doing this tier... I would go ahead and remove tonpa and his teir, then insert pre-nen gon and killua on the lowest tier. Also I would put pre-nen kurapica on the high low tier.
> 
> The high elite tier just got _swiped_. Theresno way any of those people can be in a tournament and it would be _fair_ to have them.



First of all: I put Tompa there as a joke!  Every hxh fan should have known that! He doesn't even have nen! (and besides, I said: NON-tier)

I can't agree with your latter part. That's arbitrarily deciding who is 'too strong' and who not. They are all characters that Togashi put in HxH, and not unimportant ones at that. It makes no sense to suddenly remove them from any tiers-list.




krizma said:


> I wasa adopting that from Neby's list. I agree Pokkuru should be one tier lower.



I'm not too sure.

Look, far from me to uphold the crazy claims of a pokkurist (we only have one here  ), but to be fair: his hatsu wasn't bad, and he had little trouble with several ants, including of captain level. He did loose against a commander, though, so that gives you a pretty rough estimate of his strength. But to put him only one class higher than brow-karate-kid and our main would-be doctor (who's last seen as only just starting to get a hang of one basic nen-use)...seems a bit too much of an underestimation.



> Regarding your lis:
> - I agree Tzezuhera > goreinu their spots are good.
> 
> - Killua as strong as Shizuku? Seriously? Killua was able to punch a royal guard, Shizuku had trouble with a squad captain. she needs to go 1 or 2 tiers down.



She had trouble because of a lack of analytical thinking. She's pretty stupid, let's say, and thus prone to traps. But, viewed on itself, she's pretty strong; she's a GR after all, and even if you look at the bare facts: she killed that captain-ant without having any injuries at all on her side. Any opponent who can kill of his enemy without having the slightest injury him/herself is clearly quite superior to that enemy. Hence, she definitely is higher ranking than any captain-level ant.



> - Pakunoda and Coltopi as strong as a division commander? Didn't we agree they don't have any fighting abilities? They should be in the same tier as Hina and Flutter.



Did we? I had the impression that NO GR members were weaklings. I can't imagine, therefore, that any member would actually have NO fighting abilities whatsoever. Even if just looking at basic nen, they should have *some*  nen-fighting skills.



> - Why'd you put Knuckle and Shoot above Killua? Regarding Killuas Kammuru they should be in the same tier.



It was indicated in the ant-arc itself that they weren't quite at the level of Knuckle and Shoot, yet. I have a remark on this below, though*.



krizma said:


> I agree based on what we've seen he is of course not top tier AT ALL. It's just that he is one of the main pro/antagonists of the story. It has been stated from the start that he is one of the strongest and togashi has been teasing us with him just unleashing his puerile character and playing with his opponents. If you really want to have it this way then you have to cut out Ging, Maha and all the others whose strength was only verbally told as well, and put Illumi several tiers lower, since the only thing he showed was that he is stronger than some door guard of the final hunter exam.




That's why I said by Ging, Maha, etc. : "conditionally". We've not yet seen any of their powers. That said, it was clearly said Ging was one of the top 5, thus it's difficult to find a logical reason to put him much lower than in the high elite-tier.

There have been NO such comparative ratings from an outside source (= meaning, not from Hisoka himself, who clearly thinks he's tha man). Nor has he actually shown to be in the elite tier, contrary to Kuroro, for instance.

His ACTUAL feats are pretty meagre, and as I said before, he's already placed quite high for what he's shown us. There is, currently, no objective reason to place him in an elite-tier class.



Kuya said:


> Super Rough Draft of Tier List. For fun, what 70 point team would you make?
> 
> 45 Points
> Hisoka
> ...




Wait, wait...I can't agree you leave out the best fighters. Just give 'points' to individuals, then; since there are more than one elite-tier, you still can have various groups of roughly equal value.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> I'd say add Zeno and kuroro too,we have seen some of their abilites



If so, you should add Netero and all the rest too. We don't know every hatsu/ability of any nen-fighters, except a few (mainly the main characters). It's quite arbitrary to leave some in and some out. It doesn't make sense, and it isn't fair neither.



chikkychappy said:


> I agree with this. (such a surprise eh )



No wonder, we're all pretty logical! True logic leads us to (roughly) the same conclusion, every time! 

if the same premise is used


* There is some trouble in determining the strength of several characters. The problems arise from the question WHERE, or rather WHEN you take a certain person and compare it with the when of another persons' abilities/power.

For instance, it was clearly indicated in the ant-arc that Killua and Gon weren't quite at the level of Knuckle and Shoot. But how much does that incorporate, for instance, Killua's kanmaru and the fact he removed his needle? What about Gon, and his current mental state which probably gave him a boost of power (but solely directed towards Pitou)? What about the past Netero vs the current one? What about Leorio, who just started to learn nen when we last saw him, but, logically speaking, would be FAR stronger now, since, for him too, a year has since passed!

Point is; by placing Leorio so low in the rankings, we're in effect placing and comparing a Leorio of one year ago with a current (= one year further) Gon and Killua, etc.

These are some points to be aware off.


----------



## Xell (Dec 18, 2009)

Hunter x Hunter is coming back? Is it still gonna be 10 weeks?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 18, 2009)

i also wish togashi would have hisoka show us more of what he's truely capable of. I know if he was truely as strong as he claims or seems he'd of participated in the ant extermination by now. Unless he's still more interested in fighting Kuroro over any other opponent.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 18, 2009)

It's coming back January 4th but we'll probably get the chapter earlier. Nobody knows how long this batch of chapters will last. Most likely 10 chapters.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 18, 2009)

> t I didn't feel like another 5-days discussion with hgfds  (hiso


the fuck
show me,where did I object to Hisoka ranking ? 



> 1) Netero has been indicated to be superior to Zeno.
> 2) Netero asked himself the question whether Pitou (a RG) was stronger than him. Whether that is the case or not, it indicates it is a pretty close call.
> 
> Ergo, Zeno is not at the level of Pitou. If you put Silva and Kuroro in the same class as Zeno, it follows that Silva nor Kuroro are on the same level as Netero and/or Pitou



I won't put zeno,silva and kuroro at Netero's tier,I'll take the royalguards down a tier to be with silva,kuroro
ofcourse,you get it the other way around as usual 

you know even within the tier not every character are equal,pitou could be higher than zeno but in the same tier as I think both are nearly equal


same as you placing kuroro with zeno,even tho they hinted that kuroro is stronger
brilliant,how you keep understanding the opposite of what I'm saying?

and again what Netero said was exxaggeration ,if not put him with moru and novu
we just went through that unless you need someone to keep reminding you of things,poor neby 

tier:netero
tier 2:RGs,silva,zeno,kuroro

your logic isn't wonderful



> If so, you should add Netero and all the rest too. We don't know every hatsu/ability of any nen-fighters, except a few (mainly the main characters). It's quite arbitrary to leave some in and some out. It doesn't make sense, and it isn't fair neither.



you mean we should add the main characters only?
zeno and kuroro showed more than Razor
we don't know muxh about machi,nobunaga and some the other chaaracters and still we ranked them

kyou said,he won't add Netero,king and the like for being haxxed not that we don't know their hatsu

I don't think that zeno and kuroro are that haxxed,they could form the fighters of the first tier


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 18, 2009)

Meleron needs to be in the second highest tier if yall are serious about making a tournament. Meloron's ability essentially means he and whoever is holding onto him are completly undected. With even the most okaish support, Meleron + anyone could land ludicriously vicious attacks and beat anythign short of People like Silva, ryoal guards, etc. Moreover, lack of knowledge from basically everyone but the rescue tema means no one would know about it. It's an insanely broken ability. Even by himself, if Meleron is even somewhat strong, it means he could land uncontested attacks on extremly vulnerable points of opponents. As such, they would only be able to guard with general aura....

Other_Feitan needs to be in the highest tier.  Pain Packer killed Zazan and would have killed ever Ryodan if they stayed around to watch. I don't see Ubogin, or even phinx, being as ridiculous awesome as that. But anyway...

Bonorenfou is awesome

I'd pick Feitan and gensuru. Gensuru starts by blowing up Feintain arms and giving him damage. Feitan then unelases Pain packer. Say goodnight gracie!


----------



## NeBy (Dec 18, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> the fuck
> show me,where did I object to Hisoka ranking ?



Of course you didn't, that's why I put him so high! 

That was just the whole point (as I said!): I set him in a higher class than he really deserved based on what he has shown as yet; ofcourse Hisokatards won't object! 




> I won't put zeno,silva and kuroro at Netero's tier,I'll take the royalguards down a tier to be with silva,kuroro
> ofcourse,you get it the other way around as usual



_You_ fail to realise that doesn't solve anything! 

Whether you put the ones up, or the others down, if you had understood any of the logic and argumentation I gave, you would have realised it still means you're contradicting what we already know of the facts.

I don't understand how you fail to grasp even such basic things: the arguments are pretty clear; I gave you point 1 and 2, and the logical conclusion. Even you should be able to follow it! 



> you know even within the tier not every character are equal,pitou could be higher than zeno but in the same tier as I think both are nearly equal



"could be, could be"! It's ALWAYS the same with you. EVERYTHING is possible, as long as it isn't canon. It's what is most likely that is of importance!

You just don't make sense with your reasoning. I gave you a perfectly logical reasoning, which stays as close to the facts as we know them, and you're only riposte is: Netero might have been exaggerating about the strength of Pitou. That's the full extend of your counterargument, really. Speculative and weak. It was already discussed before: while Netero probably exaggerated his deterioration when saying to Moreau and Novu he was only as strong as them, when he was ogling Pitou, he was talking to himself in making his comparison; he was not downplaying anything. There is NO reason to think he just made up the strength of Pitou as being equal or even surpassing his own (as was the case with Moreau and Nova contradicting later on what Netero had said about himself).

Basically, you just invent it so you can argument that Pitou is less strong than Netero, but nothing to that effect has been shown, on the contrary, what has been said and shown rather indicates that Pitou is equal or stronger than Netero. Thus, one needs LESS speculation for that (it's been clearly said, after all), and thus, it is more likely to be true than a reasoning which needs MORE speculation to make sense.

I've said that a hundred times, but you just keep ignoring it.

Now, putting Pitou a notch down clearly doesn't do anything to remove the contradiction in this case, since if Netero is of equal or less strength, that means you bring Netero down a notch to, thereby putting Netero in the same class as Zeno, who already said Netero was much stronger than him.

You see the error in that reasoning, now?

Gosh, I have to spell everything out for you! 



> same as you placing kuroro with zeno,even tho they hinted that kuroro is stronger



They did no such thing. In fact, Kuroro was getting his ass wiped at that time. I know this causes discussions to no end, but the fact is, he was getting beaten, and without Illumi's phonecall, he would have died.

The conversation after that, can be interpreted in various ways, but as a FACT we only know that Zeno says that he would win, but that if Kuroro was set to kill him, things _might_ be different. Even if we took it he didn't downplayed his own strength as Netero did in the ant-arc - strange you only seem to interpret an old geezers' saying as exaggeration when it suits your theory - one should note the 'might'. He didn't say Kuroro was on a whole other level than him, as he did with Netero. Thus, all points towards Kuroro and Zeno being more of less of equal strength.

If Kuroro and Zeno are about equal, and Netero is far stronger than Zeno, than it follows that Kuroro is also a lot weaker than Netero. In that case, it makes the most rational sense to put Kuroro and Zeno in the same class, and Netero in a higher class.

Not that I still have the hope that you'll comprehend such basic logic.





> brilliant,how you keep understanding the opposite of what I'm saying?




That's a bit rich, coming from a guy who misunderstood the very first sentence. And continuous to make grave logical errors in the next argumentation. 



> and again what Netero said was exxaggeration ,if not put him with moru and novu
> we just went through that unless you need someone to keep reminding you of things,poor neby



It seems you are in need of some reminding.

Danchou, chikky and I - the three most logical posters on this forum, thus (barring some newcomers, maybe, who knows?) have all come to the same conclusion in this regard.

Netero as well as Zeno were downplaying their own (current) strength.  The gap between Zeno and Netero isn't so huge it can't be bridged anymore (otherwise, it wouldn't make sense, seen Netero's age), but netero clearly IS stronger.



> tier:netero
> tier 2:RGs,silva,zeno,kuroro
> 
> your logic isn't wonderful,you're a failure at understanding



First mistake: you think there is 'my' logic, and 'your' logic. This isn't so; there is only one logic.

The reason why you come to a wrong, or at least, less likely conclusion, is because you start from another premise. You take as fact that Pitou is a lot weaker than Netero, and thus Pitou is only at the same strength of Zeno and Kuroro. Is that reasoning illogical, viewed on itself? No, but your premise is unsubstantiated, and thus the whole reasoning falls down, because it's based on something that isn't a fact at all, but your own speculation.

There is NO indication Pitou is seriously weaker than Netero; it can't be derived from the short fight they had, and it certainly can't be substantiated by what Netero himself has said (on the contrary). You take the facts we know of, and wilfully interpret it to suit your theory. This is not how things are done. What is most likely is what contains the least interpretation and speculation. The most likely thus is, that Pitou really is equal or stronger than Netero. I don't need any extra interpretation or speculation for that to suit my theory; it's directly stated as such. My theory is based as closely on the facts we're being presented with as possible, thus. If not (if there were clear indications that Pitou was far weaker than Netero, for instance), I would simply adapt my theory to suit the facts, not vice versa, as you're doing.  



> you mean we should add the main characters only?
> zeno and kuroro showed more than Razor
> we don't know muxh about machi,nobunaga and some the other chaaracters and still we ranked them



No, you misunderstand once again. I was talking about the list that other dude made (forgot his name); he just skipped the high-elite tiers, while I think they should be there as well



> kyou said,he won't add Netero,king and the like for being haxxed not that we don't know their hatsu



On that I already responded with the 'too strong' paragraph.

I say that's a purely arbitrary decision.

For some, kuroro is already haxxed. Or Hisoka. Or Kurapica.

Unless you have objective criteria for 'uberhaxxing', it doesn't make sense to unilaterally decide who is 'too strong' and who not. It's like saying you only accept part of the HxH world, but only as you (kyou, in this case) sees fit. But you can't pick out the pieces one like, and leave the ones one don't (that's exactly what you're doing too, btw): it's Togashi's imaginary world, and we're bound by his rules and settings. If he places strong fighters like Kuroro, the king and netero there, than that is SO. It doesn't make sense to claim the strongest fighters in HxH can't participate in a tier list of strongest fighters in HxH. 



> I don't think that zeno and kuroro are that haxxed,they could form the fighters of the first tier



And there we have the proof of what I just said.

You say it yourself: you don't think those two are uberhaxored. Another one may genuinly think they _are_. Yet another one might think some others are uberhaxxored. Etc.

It's illogical. The thing that makes most sense for making a comparative list of nen-fighters is to include all nen-fighters, it's as simple as that.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 18, 2009)

there is too much pointless talking in your post so I'll get to the point



> The gap between Zeno and Netero isn't so huge



agrees



> There is NO indication Pitou is seriously weaker than Netero



yes,not seriously weaker
one tier difference isn't seriously weaker,*get it*



> What is most likely is what contains the least interpretation and speculation.



but it's okay to interpret Zeno'words (Netero reduced me to tears)
by that he was downplaying his power

However when it comes to Netero saying pitou could be stronger,it's wrong to interpeted that Netero was downplaying himself,netero who followed that by saying that he is probably at the level of morau and novu(why didn't you take that as a fact)


he furthermore followed it by saying his only 50% of his prime

then both you and chikky agreed with me that netero was downplaying himself and he is about 60 to 65%

and that the pitou comment was one of the points that Netero downplayed his power with

your reasoning is wrong because of that


> 2) Netero asked himself the question whether Pitou (a RG) was stronger than him.l


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 18, 2009)

You guys must be retarded if you guys think these rg ants would beat ryodan or hisoka or kuroro..


Experience goes a long way...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 18, 2009)

defeintly Experience is one of the factors that puts Netero further ahead of pitou

look at his comment
(I anticipated any number of moves little ant but you choosed the worst one)


----------



## NeBy (Dec 18, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> there is too much pointless talking in your post so I'll get to the point



Impossible. 



> agrees
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you talking about?

**I** made that list with tiers-classes. A difference of a class is bigger than a difference between the same 'members' of another class. It's like Zeno saying Netero is on another level; that other level is another class. _You_ get it?

Does it mean it's impossible for a high-ranking 'member' of a lower class to beat a lower ranking 'member' of a higher class? Of course not. But there is still a considerable gap.



> but it's okay to interpret Zeno'words (Netero reduced me to tears)
> by that he was downplaying his power



When? You are being unclear (as usual). If he was downplaying his power against Kuroro, that even furthers the gap between Kuroro and Zeno. If you mean him comparing to Netero: you can't interpret 'on a whole other level' as meaning 'of the same level'. It is clear that, all other things being equal (luck, health, planning, etc.), Netero will beat Zeno every time of the week.

This puts him on another level (and thus, class). I you follow it thusfar, than it is just a matter of knowing where the GR are, comparitavily.




> However when it comes to Netero saying pitou could be stronger,it's wrong to interpeted that Netero was downplaying himself,



For f- sake. If you agree he wasn't downplaying himself, it means he made an accurate assessment. That means Pitou could be stronger than Netero, as he said himself IN that assessment. You don't say of someone that he could be stronger, if he's weaker, so in the best case, Pitou is about the same strength, or, indeed, stronger.

This means that, if Netero is put in a higher class than Zeno, Pitou should be in that higher class too. Hence, your theory that the GR are all in a lower class (together with zeno and Kuroro) can't be right, unless Netero is in that same class too, which is doubtful since we've already established he's stronger than Zeno.



> netero who followed that by saying that he is probably at the level of morau and novu
> t



And for that, we have indications he was exaggerating when he was talking to Moreau and Nova that way (they themselves dismissed it, for starters). Not so with what he said to himself about Pitous' strength.




> he furthermore followed it by saying his only 50% of his prime
> 
> then both you and chikky agreed with me that netero was downplaying himself and he is about 60 to 65%



Right.



> and that the pitou comment was one of the points that Netero downplayed his power with



Wrong.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 18, 2009)

Indignant Guile said:


> You guys must be retarded if you guys think these rg ants would beat ryodan or hisoka or kuroro..
> 
> 
> Experience goes a long way...



Really? They didn't have much trouble with Kaito, Moreau, Nova and all the rest, which weren't really inexperienced nen-fighter neither...

As things stand now, and as far as the facts indicate, there is little doubt the RG would kill off all the GR, with the possible exception of Kuroro (depending on what else he has in his book) and Feitan (his rising sun might be a good hatsu against some of the RG, if he isn't killed fast, that is).

If experience REALLY went such a huge way as to close the gap, the RG would already be defeated, since every adult pro-hunter they've met had more experience than them.

Even Netero with all his LONG experience won't make it without a trap or special hatsu. At the frightening speed at which the king learns, he will surpass Netero in a few battles, just as he did with all the chess-players earlier.

I would say that in HxH experience plays a definite role, but it ONLY goes that far (as in real life).


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 18, 2009)

> When? You are being unclear (as usual)



how the hell am I unclear?by saying 





> Netero reduced me to tears


how could that possibly refer to kuroro



> you can't interpret 'on a whole other level' as meaning 'of the same level'. It is clear that, all other things being equal (luck, health, planning, etc.), Netero will beat Zeno every time of the week.



if we used your way,interpreting Zeno's comment (he reduced me to tears any number of times)

means that difference between them is so *freaking huge*,yet in your conculsion (which I gree with),the difference isnt that huge

that was a respond to you after refusing my interpretation of netero's word and  said


> What is most likely is what contains the least interpretation and speculation.





> For f- sake. If you agree he wasn't downplaying himself



that was sarcasm 
why is it okay for you to interpret a different result while zeno's words cleraly states that the difference between them is so freaking huge  and wrong for me to interpret netero's word?

now let's get  back to Netero's words

-I"m probably equal to both of you morau&novu                                ( not true)
-I'm only 50% of my prime                                                             (not true)
-looking at pitou from far away ,could I be weaker than him  (he probably didnt feel pitou's aura at that time)            (  true???)

it was the same as those an exaggeration by netero,if it's true then the 50% could be true also
then your conclusion of netero being 60% to 65% is wrong which would create inconsistency in the power level



> Even Netero with all his LONG experience won't make it without a trap or special hatsu.



but compared to the RGs not the king,he got a strong hatsu compined with his experience sets a difference between them
we all felt Netero's superiorty in his brief encounter with pitou



> he will surpass Netero in a few battles, just as he did with all the chess-players earlier



luckly,that's a life or death situation,if netero could finish him *fast* there might be no time to surpass Netero (if he isn't already superior anyway)


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 19, 2009)

gensuru nukes everyone

the end


----------



## The Imp (Dec 19, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> gensuru nukes everyone
> 
> the end



but killua is really fast


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 19, 2009)

so fast **


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 19, 2009)

What's Netero's nen-type? That doll looks materialized, but hyakushiki kannon seems to be an emission ability. Also, to be able to move the doll he must be pretty good at manipulation. The only certainty is that he's not reinforcement type.


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 19, 2009)

Ah, this is great. I've missed the HxH readers' intelligence level. I'd argue that to love HxH you have to be able to understand more than the simple energy/special move systems that most manga have. And because of that, HxH fans tend to be better debaters. 

While I can't really chip in a worthwhile 2 cents to the power level convo, it certainly makes for good reading.

On a different note, I'd just like to say that aside from all of the compelling fights that have been taking place, I'm really stoked to see how the ants are progressing further and further toward realizing their human qualities. I hope this continues. 

With the King as insanely strong as he is, I'd actually find it refreshing for him to 

A) realize the value of his own life in contrast to the life of humans. He's already come to this conclusion (that everyone has something significant to offer beyond simply strength), he just has to remedy his notion that strength is the only valuable quality.

B) I'd like to see the King not be defeated, as in it's not possible. and 

C) It'd be cool for him to call off any further slaughtering of humans. 

It would be a magnificent completion to the changes he is undergoing if he finally acknowledged that what he values within himself - his sentience, his uniqueness, is derived from the very same quality that belongs to all humans - that we are unique and unrepreatable beings, capable of contributing value to society. 

And upon calling things off, seeing as how he already has a nation under his possession, a few issues of non-fighting, political intrigue would be enjoyable, as the nations would have to argue over annihilation via nukes or to make a place for the ants in the global community. 

I could see some hunters testifying in a global trial on their crimes against humanity, that in fact, the ants began as mindless creatures, but as they consumed humans they acquired similar qualities...progressing towards sentience and finally a recognition of the value of human life. Of course the ants would willingly participate in such an event on the command of the king. Such a trial would result in the official recognition of the ant empire, and begin a process of giving them rights to a sovereign nation.

And of course a few rebellious ants could continue to see humans only as food, and the continued pursuit of these ants would be the backdrop of other stories about the hunter organization. 

As things are right now - when you think about it, there are not many ants left that have an insane desire to kill humans. I would be joyful at this kind of story-arc resolution. It would actually be innovative, original, and non-typical for the bad-guys of a shounen to actually work towards being accepted by the good guys. 

And the best part is that it is not another character (a la Naruto's talk-no-jutsu) driving this change of heart, but it is the inner workings of the bad guys themselves driving the change. It would be a triumph of the human spirit! All those lives lost would be the victors in the end - having contributed to the birth to a unique and valuable new species on Earth; one that could co-exist (w/ struggle and hard work) with humans.

Man. I need to write a fanfic ending to this arc


----------



## NeBy (Dec 19, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> how the hell am I unclear?by saying
> how could that possibly refer to kuroro



Well, if it was meant as a quote, you should have used "". I don't know every goddamn quote in the whole of HxH, and I didn't even mention that 'tears' part, so you were coming out of the blue with it, and I just thought you were spouting totally irrelevant comments about your own interpretation, as usual.



> if we used your way,interpreting Zeno's comment (he reduced me to tears any number of times)
> 
> means that difference between them is so *freaking huge*,yet in your conculsion (which I gree with),the difference isnt that huge



You're playing with semantics. Huge, less huge, more huge...that's just a way of weaselling out. Netero is clearly a class higher than Zeno. All his comments indicate that he basically means Netero is a lot stronger than him. Stronger to the point of being unbeatable? No, because we already know in HxH there are many factors that play a role to determine the outcome of a fight. (Note however, that in the tier-classification, many of those external factors are deemed to be equal).




> that was a respond to you after refusing my interpretation of netero's word and  said
> 
> that was sarcasm



That rather looked like a mistake, instead of sarcasm. But maybe this was your first try at it... 



> why is it okay for you to interpret a different result while zeno's words cleraly states that the difference between them is so freaking huge  and wrong for me to interpret netero's word?
> 
> now let's get  back to Netero's words
> 
> ...



Ok, so the only thing you give as support for your theory is: he lied to Moreau&Nova about his strength, so he will have lied about the rest too. This, however, is a well known fallacy. Unless you deem Netero a pathological liar lying about everything, it's totally unfounded to argue that, because a person has lied once about something, he will lie about all the rest too. People (you, me, everyone) lie now and then, but it doesn't mean we lie every time. So, unless there are contra-indications, there is no need to think someone is lying about what he/she says.

Besides, with the same validity (if I were to take your reasoning): since Zeno lied and downplayed his strength in regard to Netero, he 'must have' lied when he downplayed his strength to Kuroro as well. Thus, he's still a level higher (or at least far stronger) than Kuroro.

This reasoning just doesn't hold any water. The _most LOGICAL_ and non-arbitrary way to decide when someone is lying or not, is to look for contra-indications which contradict what has been said. You find those with Netero talking about how weak he now is, but you don't find that about what he said about Pitou.


But I already explained that in my former post! 

I'll repeat it for a 123th time:


When analysing en deducing from HxH, we should stick as much to the facts as they are presented; the less interpretation, the better. This means, that we take what is being said (about strength, powers, etc.) at face value, *UNLESS there are strong indications that what has been said was not true or an exaggeration*.

Now, downplaying oneself to be a bit melodramatic makes only sense if you do it _towards_ somebody. You don't perform a melodrama or try to invoke sympathy from yourself, after all. There we see a first distinction between what he said about Pitou (when he was talking to himself) and what he said about his strength to Moreau and Nova. In the first case, there is no social need to downplay your own strength, in the second there is (or might be, at least).

Secondly, we actually KNOW that he was downplaying his strength, since Moreau and Nova themselves said he was exaggerating and was still a lot stronger than them. This directly contradicts what Netero said, and is, thus, a valid reason to doubt what Netero said (unless you want to argue that it was Moreau and Nova who lied, which is extremely unlikely). There is *NO *such contradicting indication in the case of Pitou.

Thirdly, we can deduce that Netero was exaggerating when he was talking about being at 50%, because...heck, cikky, danchou and I (and even you) made a whole thread about the reasoning... in short; if he was really only at 50% at age 110, and there was already a considerable gap between Zeno's and (current) Netero's strength, that would mean he would have been freakin uberhaxxored unbeatable in his prime, FAR surpassing the current Zeno, who is a elite-tier assassin still in his prime. This does not make sense; why would there be such an insurmountable gap between two nen-fighters at their prime and both considered to be elite-tier?

This deduction also points to the fact Netero was exaggerating when he said that, thus.

You have *NO* such indication about what he said about Pitou. 

ERGO: there are enough indications that what he said about his own strength to Moreau and Nova were exaggerations. You have NO such indications that it was an exaggeration when he was talking about Pitou's strength. And *THAT'S* "why is it okay for you to interpret a different result". 




> it was the same as those an exaggeration by netero,if it's true then the 50% could be true also



I actually answered that one above already. "could" doesn't cut it. Seen the 3 points I just mentioned, it's _more likely than not_ that he was downplaying himself at that moment. One does simply not have those indications when it comes with what else he said.



> then your conclusion of netero being 60% to 65% is wrong which would create inconsistency in the power level




Irrelevant, I already explained it above (not that it will help much in you agreeing to the inherent logic of my reasoning; I have little doubt about that).




> but compared to the RGs not the king,he got a strong hatsu compined with his experience sets a difference between them



He has the same experience and hatsu against the king, so I'm left wondering what the real difference is, if one is talking about 'experience going a long way'. The RG as well as the king are inexperienced. Netero is more experienced (and has the same hatsu) than the king and the RG. If experience was the decisive force, he would have killed all of them already. He didn't because he couldn't, thus experience is not THAT determining (though it playts a role in HxH, as we already saw).



> we all felt Netero's superiorty in his brief encounter with pitou



"All"? No, we didn't. In fact, there have been huge discussions in the past who is stronger or weaker. There are some arguments for both sides:

Pro: 
1)he had little trouble to blow away Pitou (probably because she made an error due to lack of, indeed, experience)

Contra: 
1)He said himself she might be stronger (and there are no _objective_ reasons to doubt this particular statement).

2)Pitou was fully unscathed and unharmed from his attack, and could stop herself being blown away quite easily too.


As one can see, when just looking at the facts, it is not decisive which one is stronger, though there is a bit more of an indication Pitou might be. But even if not, it _certainly_ is clear they're at least about equal. There is _no_ fact supporting the conclusion Netero is a complete level higher (= another class) than Pitou.



> luckly,that's a life or death situation,if netero could finish him *fast* there might be no time to surpass Netero (if he isn't already superior anyway)



Doubt the king will be finished off fast (I rather think some elaborate trap will close on the king), but lets see with the new chapters.


----------



## Freija (Dec 19, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are underestimating Pokkuru.
> 
> He's at least Shizuku level.



Pokkuru sucks more dick than you


----------



## NeBy (Dec 19, 2009)

KidQuick said:


> Ah, this is great. I've missed the HxH readers' intelligence level. I'd argue that to love HxH you have to be able to understand more than the simple energy/special move systems that most manga have. And because of that, HxH fans tend to be better debaters.
> 
> While I can't really chip in a worthwhile 2 cents to the power level convo, it certainly makes for good reading.
> 
> ...



I find the 'self-reflection' chapters when he is playing snotgirl one of the best parts of the ant-arc as well. His emerging humanity and new thoughts about his and others' place in the world is very well executed, and not over-the-top (as often in Naturo, for example). You actually 'see' him slowly changing, and yet, not quite reaching full empathy. He's like a toddler discovering ethic principles for the first time. As Netero said; he now is stuck between his ant-side and his human-side.

You have quite the fantasy!  It could still go one way or the other, though. I'm wondering what Togashi will choose. If he chooses the 'towards the human side', it might end like you are suggesting. If it goes 'the ant way'...there is little other option for Togashi to kill the king off.

To be frank, I wouldn't feel 100% comfortable with a 'all bad ants turning good', though. It wouldn't feel realistic, and it has little epic drama in it. Besides...some would simply never agree to live in peace and see humans as equals (Poofu being a prime example of that). Would the king really back down his plans for conquests, even to the point of killing one of his RGs? He would need a lot more of empathy (now it's mainly concentrated on certain 'worthwhile' individuals, but that's not enough, as Netero already concluded).

As long as the king keeps his 'survival of the fittest'-ethics and sees power as the ultimate decisive element, he won't back down. And the only way to let him change his mind on that topic, would be if HE lost a battle. Than he wouldn't be the strongest anymore, so his whole concept and basis for his superiority would fall apart.

Now there's an idea how it could end... 

But who would be strong enough to beat (without killing) the king? 

All in all, it's more likely he (or Netero) will be killed.


----------



## krizma (Dec 19, 2009)

How do you guys like this list? Changes I made:

- Added Netero and Kuroro tier.

- Ubogin one step down, because I think Feitan and Phinx are stronger, and the level of Bonorenofu suits him more. After all he was partially fighting in a team with Nobunaga so Nobu shouldn't be two tiers weaker.

- Gensuru one step up, because he will make nukes later on.

- Meleoron to Hina's and Flutter's tier, because his ability is pretty much worth more. Hina and Flutter don't have any fighting abilities either.

- Shizuku one step down, as chikky and I agreed earlier.


55 Points
Netero
Pitou
Pufu
Yupi

50 Points
Kuroro
Zeno
Silva

45 Points
Hisoka 
Morau
Razor

40 points
Novu  
Feitan
Phinx

35 points
Ubogin
Bonorenolf
Illumi Zoldyc
Kaito
Franklin
Bisuke

30 points
Machi
Knuckle
Nobunaga
Shoot
Shalnark
Gensuru

25 points
Leol
Zazan
Killua
Kurapica
Kalluto

20 points
Cheetuh
Werefin
Bloster
Pakunoda
Coltopi
Gon
Tzezugera
Shizuku

15 points
Owl
Worm
Leech
Porcupine
Rabid Dog
Ortho Siblings
Rammot
Goreinu

12 points
Hina
Flutter
Sabu
Bara
Meleoron

10 points
Kastro
Canary
Binolt

8 points
Squala
Basho
Veize
Sachimono
Senritsu
Ikarugo

5 points
Pokkuru
Ponzu
Taragette
Palm

3 points
Gido
Riehvelt
Sadaso 
Zushi
Leorio

2 points
Moritake


1 point
Neon


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 19, 2009)

> I don't know every goddamn quote in the whole of HxH,



I'm disappointed 



> : he lied to Moreau&Nova about his strength, so he will have lied about the rest too. This, however, is a well known fallacy. Unless you deem Netero a pathological liar lying about everything,



you agree that what Netero said about Morau&novu was an exaggeration /lie
you agree that when Netero said he is only 50% of his prime was exaggeration/lie
however,when it comes to the third sentence that he said in the same freaking situation

it means that I think Netero is an pathological liar and that even Zeno's comment to kuroro was a lie

Wow just wow



> Besides, with the same validity (if I were to take your reasoning): since Zeno lied and downplayed his strength in regard to Netero, he 'must have' lied when he downplayed his strength to Kuroro as well. Thus, he's still a level higher (or at least far stronger) than Kuroro



nah,I though that was your interpretation,maybe someone else
forget about it



> There we see a first distinction between what he said about Pitou (when he was talking to himself) and what he said about his strength to Moreau and Nova.



dead wrong,he wasn't talking to himself



> There is NO such contradicting indication in the case of Pitou.



Novu commented on that and said
((stronger than you,please sir,you shouldn't joke,if that's true there isn't a single hunter out there that stands a chance))

here you go,Netero wasn't talking to himself and even novu didnt agree about that the same as when netero said he is about their level

chapter 202,go check it out



> As one can see, when just looking at the facts, it is not decisive which one is stronger, though there is a bit more of an indication Pitou might be. But even if not, it certainly is clear they're at least about equal. There is no fact supporting the conclusion Netero is a complete level higher (= another class) than Pitou



I was one of the people who said pitou was unharmed
still Netero's experience made me feel his superiority


----------



## NeBy (Dec 19, 2009)

krizma said:


> How do you guys like this list? Changes I made:
> 
> - Added Netero and Kuroro tier.
> 
> ...



60 points
Ging
King



It's not a bad list. I might put some a bit higher or lower, but I guess we'll never be able to decide definitely, since there is also a subjective element in it. All in all, I think this is pretty reasonable. At least you didn't put Kuroro, Zeno and Silva in the same class as Netero and the RG, as some (irrational people ) would have it.  The only remark I have left is that Kurapica should get a +10 if he's fighting GR, since his abilities are focused specifically towards them.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 19, 2009)

> At least you didn't put Kuroro, Zeno and Silva in the same class as Netero and the RG, as some (irrational people



again
I won't do that,I'll take the RGs one tier down


----------



## Toreador (Dec 19, 2009)

I would put Kuroro, Zeno and Silva lower then the RGs aswell, they may be able to compete with them in a fight put they are definitely weaker then them power wise and its that way they should be ranked in this tournament thingy no?


----------



## NeBy (Dec 19, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I'm disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already said on what basis I think the first two can reasonably be seen as an exaggeration, while their is no indication as such for the latter...

I do not agree with your stance that Netero and Zeno are pathological liars that lie about everything. That would mean we should scrap everything they ever said to anyone (including gon, Killua, etc.) and consider it lies. There is nothing to support that notion. I even doubt YOU actually support it.  It's clear that Netero as well as Zeno have spoken the truth several times, so saying they lie about everything just isn't possible.

And if you agree they sometimes lie and sometimes speak the truth, we're back to what I said earlier; that you need to have strong contra-indications to decide whether it was a lie or not.



> nah,I though that was your interpretation,maybe someone else
> forget about it



?

I've always been of the opinion Zeno is stronger than Kuroro, but not to a point where Kuroro wouldn't have a chance of beating him.




> dead wrong,he wasn't talking to himself
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, I wasn't saying Nova or Moreau couldn't hear him, I said Netero wasn't talking TO THEM. As in: it was not directed at them. What he said was not meant as a definite statement for Nova and Moreau to respond to (as was the case with the other remarks), it was a question (=aka doubt) about what Pitous' strength was compared to his own.

And what Nova said has no meaning: he didn't size up Pitou, did he? (Otherwise, he wouldn't need to contemplate if it was true or not). Saying to someone that he must be joking about the strength of an adversary, without knowing the strength of that adversary, clearly shows it wasn't meant to be a statement of fact, but rather a socially driven statement (like we say to old people: "you're still young and fit, grandpa!". Nova couldn't have stated it as a definite fact, since he didn't gauge the strength of Pitou; only Netero did (with his eye/fingers there), and he was doubting who was stronger.



> I was one of the people who said pitou was unharmed
> still Netero's experience made me feel his superiority



His experience gave him the upperhand in that specific situation (why he said 'wrong move, little kitty'), but as said earlier, while experience plays a role, I don't see it anywhere reflected that it is a decisive element. I think, aside from raw-nen power and abilities/hatsus, planning ahead and making a trap is FAR more important. We've seen that several times, most notably when Gon was fighting bombguy: the latter there had considerable experience more than Gon, yet he lost anyway. Why? Because Gon prepared better.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 19, 2009)

krizma said:


> 55 Points
> Netero
> Pitou
> Pufu
> ...



Great revision, we're almost there  Just some stuff:

-I change my mind about Shizuku. I think she should still be a tier level given how she dealt with a captain. I think she would've fought very equally with Zazan, and I don't think that Kalluto is stronger than her. What do you guys think? (neby, hgfdshjkl, etc.)
-Pokkuru and Ponzu>>Taragette>>>Palm

Are there any other people we missed?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 19, 2009)

> I do not agree with your stance that Netero and Zeno are pathological liars that lie about everything



 

tell me that you're joking?

you're the one who said I think they're pathological liars  



> Dude, I wasn't saying Nova or Moreau couldn't hear him, I said Netero wasn't talking TO THEM. As in: it was not directed at them



he doesn't have to shout in their ears,they all were standing togetther
that's his personality at that time only( I don't mean always),he was exaggerating as with his other remarks
he loves to complain ,he was being silly



> Nova said has no meaning: he didn't size up Pitou, did he



he did the same when netero said he is around their level,he said that's quit strong
ofcourse,there is other points that shows netero>both of them



> only Netero did (with his eye/fingers there), and he was doubting who was stronger.



yes,which means that in no way,Netero could knoe pitou's strengh,that goes with it being a an exaggeration as he did during the whole situation


----------



## NeBy (Dec 19, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> again
> I won't do that,I'll take the RGs one tier down



Maybe I was talking about another irrational poster! 

You don't make sense.  Weren't you saying that Netero and Zeno don't differ that much in strength to be granted a different class? If Zeno is only slightly less strong and not of a different-class level, you either place Netero in his class, or Zeno in Netero's: you can't have it both ways! 

But regardless; the only difference it makes, is with Netero; if we both already agree he's a class higher than Kuroro, Zeno and Silva, he can't be in the same class. If you do not agree, you either have to up or down one or the other. Either way, it doesn't influence things about the RG, though. Seriously; whether you 'down' the RG to a lower class, or 'up' the lower class to the higher one of the RG, IT'S JUST THE SAME.

Ok, wait... I'll try to explain it one more time. It's unbelievable like you can miss even the most elementary logical reasoning in this regard.

ok, point one. This is the list:

*55 Points*
Netero
Pitou
Pufu
Yupi

*50 Points*
Kuroro
Zeno
Silva

Now point two:

Say, you put Kuroro, Zeno and Silva up, that means they ARE IN THE SAME CLASS as the RGs.

Now, 'you don't do that', you say. You put the RG's one class lower, instead. The result:

Kuroro, Zeno and Silva ARE STILL IN THE SAME CLASS as the RG!!

For f- sake, it's not that difficult to grasp!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 19, 2009)

I already wrote my tier 
1-king
2-netero
3-silva,zeno,kuroro and RGs



> But regardless; the only difference it makes, is with Netero; if we both already agree he's a class higher than Kuroro, Zeno and Silva



Netero is a higher class

I don't know,what's confusing you



> Weren't you saying that Netero and Zeno don't differ that much in strength to be granted a different class



I never said that

as I said in my earler post,I confused you with someone else when it came to Zeno


----------



## Toreador (Dec 19, 2009)

55 Points
Netero

50 Points
Kuroro
Zeno
Silva
Pitou
Pufu
Yupi

I think he meant it like this and that you are overthinking it? :/


----------



## NeBy (Dec 19, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> tell me that you're joking?
> 
> you're the one who said I think they're pathological liars



Wha...??? 

What are you talking about?     !!

You just said it yourself! The only thing **I* *said was, that if one uses the reasoning 'because he lied about his strength, he lied about Pitous' strength as well' as you did, that that doesn't make sense unless one thinks Netero is a pathological liar. 

To which you answered that indeed, you thought Netero was a pathological liar.

What has that to do with me saying that you thought he was? You said it yourself, not me!

I mean, c'mon, it's just there in your post! 



> he doesn't have to shout in their ears,they all were standing togetther
> that's his personality at that time only( I don't mean always),he was exaggerating as with his other remarks
> he loves to complain ,he was being silly



Let's agree to disagree, then. I'm quite sure this particular remark was not meant as a wilful dramatic statement for Nova and Moreau, but clearly you interpret it differently. 




> he did the same when netero said he is around their level,he said that's quit strong
> ofcourse,there is other points that shows netero>both of them



They *directly* contradicted his earlier statement about his strength, which leaves no room for personal interpretation like when he was talking about Pitou. It also makes sense, since they can clearly see/know his strength - while they didn't with Pitou.





> yes,which means that in no way,Netero could knoe pitou's strengh,that goes with it being a an exaggeration as he did during the whole situation



Wha...? 

there you go again!

That is just ridiculous! Netero CLEARLY gauged Pitou, and his comment reflected that. Are you now contending he just made a casual look at Pitou from afar without seizing up her nen/power, and, baselessly, claim she might be stronger?

That's just SO unlikely I even doubt anyone else but you could come up with it.  It's obvious that he tried to gauge her strength; he wasn't sightseeing, there!


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 19, 2009)

you think we should submit the final tiering we come up with to chrolo (of nexgear) for final comments? 



killua12345 said:


> I think he meant it like this *and that you are overthinking it*? :/



nothing new 


and:


Not quite equal to vol 11, but nice try togashi 

(Credit to Mr. Toto of Nexgear)


----------



## NeBy (Dec 19, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I already wrote my tier
> 1-king
> 2-netero
> 3-silva,zeno,kuroro and RGs
> ...



Eeeerrrrmmm........

------->


> I never said that
> 
> as I said in my earler post,I confused you with someone else when it came to Zeno




Maybe THIS is!!   :headhurt

Scuze me for finding it slightly confusing when you respond to me with arguments directed at someone else!!  !

I think half our discussion sometimes is wasted (in an effort of trying to know what we mean) because of misunderstanding and being unclear...

Can't be the fault of _my_ English, though! 



killua12345 said:


> 55 Points
> Netero
> 
> 50 Points
> ...




Exactly.

And I said that krizma at least didn't put Kuroro, Zeno and Silva in the same class as the RG as some irrational people might do, to which hgfds said "I don't do that, I put the RG a class lower"...clearly, that doesn't solve a thing, since they *would still* be in the same class. 




chikkychappy said:


> you think we should submit the final tiering we come up with to chrolo (of nexgear) for final comments?
> 
> 
> 
> nothing new





There is no such thing as overthinking it in this simple case. I was perfectly logical.

It sure was a fun discussion with hgfds, though 

And yes, the tiering is coming along nicely. I largely agree with Krizma's latest list.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 19, 2009)

> Wha...???
> 
> What are you talking about?     !!
> 
> ...





what I meant,that it's okay for you to think That netero was exaggeration(lieing as *you* love to called)
however,when it came to me,that means I think he is a pathological liar

*No*,I think that one was just an exaggeration as the other ones



> as a wilful dramatic statement for Nova and Moreau, but clearly you interpret it differently



which,isn't wrong both of us,got his interpretation
I see it a wilful dramatic statement as his other two remarks *in the same stituation*,I didnt choose a different situation



> They *directly* contradicted his earlier statement about his strength, which leaves no room for personal interpretation like when he was talking about Pitou. It also makes sense, since they can clearly see/know his strength - while they didn't with Pitou



their contradiction to his statement wasn't stronger or different,in a sense if we just looked at the words,it isn't contradiction
Novu said((that's still quite strong))



> That is just ridiculous! Netero CLEARLY gauged Pitou, and his comment reflected that. Are you now contending he just made a casual look at Pitou from afar without seizing up her nen/power, and, baselessly, claim she might be stronger?



I might be wrong about that
but pitou showed no reaction to Netero,his first reaction was to Moru's ability,and he gave no remark about feeling the aura of someone like netero

what we saw.is that Netero was just looking at pitou

I won't use that as an argument because I might to be wrong about this point,I don't really believe in it


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 19, 2009)

> And I said that krizma at least didn't put Kuroro, Zeno and Silva in the same class as the RG





> At least you didn't put Kuroro, Zeno and Silva in the same class as *Netero* and the RG, as some (irrational people



...............


----------



## NeBy (Dec 19, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Great revision, we're almost there  Just some stuff:
> 
> -I change my mind about Shizuku. I think she should still be a tier level given how she dealt with a captain. I think she would've fought very equally with Zazan, and I don't think that Kalluto is stronger than her. What do you guys think? (neby, hgfdshjkl, etc.)
> -Pokkuru and Ponzu>>Taragette>>>Palm
> ...



Yes, in a former post I already expressed my doubts about the low place of Shizuku. She's pretty stupid alright, and will not do good in a fight against an analytical fighter, but all in all, she dealt with that captain-ant and killed him without suffering any injuries at all, so she's clearly above captain-class. I don't know about zazan, though...even Feitan got hurt, after all. But she's stronger than Kalluto, yes.

Thus, I agree with ya! 

Don't know about Ponzu...bees don't seem that a powerful attack against ants...

Pokkuru, as said earlier, shouldn't be considered TOO low, however. He did well against ants up to captain-level, but was no match for Zazan, so that gives a rough estimate of his strength.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 19, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ...............



And then you said the netero-zeno remark you made in response was directed at someone else, not me...so who is the cause of the confusion, here? 

I already made clear that I thought Netero was in a higher class from the start. If you do too, then only the RG are left to discus, no?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 19, 2009)

yes,only the RGs

imo,Kuroro'll most probably defeat pitou in a one vs one fight,unlike Netero who'll probably defeat kuroro


----------



## NeBy (Dec 19, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what I meant,that it's okay for you to think That netero was exaggeration(lieing as *you* love to called)
> however,when it came to me,that means I think he is a pathological liar
> 
> *No*,I think that one was just an exaggeration as the other ones



I didn't say my conclusion of when he was exaggerating is right because I said so, and yours is wrong because 'it came to you'. I've already said what I based it on.

But your former argumentation was like this:

1)he lied (weaker than Moreau and nova)
2)he lied (only 50% his strength)
3)he lied too (about Pitou)

Thereby, you implied that, because he lied on those other occasions, he lied with Pitou also. I can't see any other reason why you would have said that, unless to indicate that 3 followed out 1 and 2.

As said, on itself, this is a fallacy. 3 does not follow automatically from 1 and 2, UNLESS one thinks Netero is a pathological liar. 1 and 2 can be deduced, because of what I said earlier (my 3 points); back then, you didn't give any of the arguments I gave to substantiate 1 and 2. Your main argument was just that 3 was a lie (or exaggeration, if you want, I'm just using lie because it types more easy ;-) ) because Netero lied in 1 and 2 - but that just isn't a proper argument.



> which,isn't wrong both of us,got his interpretation
> I see it a wilful dramatic statement as his other two remarks *in the same stituation*,I didnt choose a different situation



I can agree that, if you choose to interpret that situation in that way, you make slightly more sense. 



> their contradiction to his statement wasn't stronger or different,in a sense if we just looked at the words,it isn't contradiction
> Novu said((that's still quite strong))



They did say he was still stronger than them, and that _*is*_ a direct contradiction to Netero saying he's only their strength. However you look at it, you do not have the same degree of contradiction with Pitou.



> I might be wrong about that
> but pitou showed no reaction to Netero,his first reaction was to Moru's
> ability,and he gave no remark about feeling the aura of someone like netero
> 
> ...



Yes, I think we can safely say that is a wrong interpretation.

just as your other one


----------



## NeBy (Dec 19, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yes,only the RGs
> 
> imo,Kuroro'll most probably defeat pitou in a one vs one fight,unlike Netero who'll probably defeat kuroro



As most rational posters would agree  ; the RG are still in a higher class than either Zeno, Silva or Kuroro.

But in all honesty, this is only viewed _*as we currently know*_ their strength.

It is not impossible, therefore, that Kuroro might take out a RG, provided he has some novel ability in his book, ideal to fight a certain RG. Silva might be able to beat a RG with a special hatsu (we know very little of his powers, after all). Zeno might be able to beat a RG, if he prepares well, or has a more analytical mind to lay down traps (against Yupi that would work well, I think).

However, for a tier-list, we have to assume that all _external_ factors be equal, to remain fair. Also, all 'unknowns' shouldn't be counted in, as this amount to pure speculation. Seen that way, there is little to no chance that Kuroro, Zeno or Silva can be in the same class as the RG.

In practicality, however (thus, how it really would turn out in HxH) all of them have a chance to beat a RG, *in principle*.

All the rest of the RG only have a very slim chance of doing that, mayhaps with the exception of Feitan.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 19, 2009)

> didn't say my conclusion of when he was exaggerating is right because I said so, and yours is wrong because 'it came to you'. I've already said what I based it on.
> 
> But your former argumentation was like this:
> 
> ...



I was showing how everything Netero said was exageration,all of them were about the same topic
he was acting silly,he even asked ,do we have a plan?
for which novu commented that Netero knows exactly the plan from the moment he called them

so it's clear that Netero was acting silly about everything at that time,why should the pitou comment be true?
that doesn't mean he'll always be like that

similar logic to the one used in kuroro's car situation where every thing kuroro said at that time was the truth so we interpret that he did believe in the prophecy whe he mentionned it

does that mean kuroro'll always tell the truth in any other situation(aka netero'll always be a pathological liar)

ofcourse not,it's just releated to the that particular situation only



> They did say he was still stronger than them



I thought they did but I can't find it,what page?


----------



## NeBy (Dec 19, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I was showing how everything Netero said was exageration,all of them were about the same topic
> he was acting silly,he even asked ,do we have a plan?
> for which novu commented that Netero knows exactly the plan from the moment he called them
> 
> so it's clear that Netero was acting silly about everything at that time,why should the pitou comment be true?



I'm not saying your interptretation is impossible in this regard, but it still think it's pretty unlikely.

How, then, do you explain ant-boy-with-the-white-flag saying Netero wouldn't be able to beat a RG, let alone the king?

I doubt _he_ was 'just kidding and joking around', and he was best at judging the relative strengths of the king and the RG vs Netero, since he was able to gauge their nen at close range.


----------



## Candy (Dec 19, 2009)

So ima guees that the tournament talk has been vanquished


----------



## krizma (Dec 19, 2009)

I just thought it would be pretty haxxored if you team up Meleoron with the owl.

Invisible Fun Fun Cloth


----------



## NeBy (Dec 19, 2009)

krizma said:


> I just thought it would be pretty haxxored if you team up Meleoron with the owl.
> 
> Invisible Fun Fun Cloth



Lol...yeah.

I'm even beginning to think they should have put Melereon with Shoot. 

Yupi would have been attacked by several invisible hands, 'plucking' his eyes and what not, and he couldn't repel them, since he would have no way to see them. and after a while: whaaam - in the cage. 

Putting him with Knuckle was a pretty weak combo. I wonder why they did it - or they have seriously underestimated the amount of nen of the RG from the start...


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 19, 2009)

KidQuick said:


> As things are right now - when you think about it, there are not many ants left that have an insane desire to kill humans. I would be joyful at this kind of story-arc resolution. It would actually be innovative, original, and non-typical for the bad-guys of a shounen to actually work towards being accepted by the good guys.
> 
> And the best part is that it is not another character (a la Naruto's talk-no-jutsu) driving this change of heart, but it is the inner workings of the bad guys themselves driving the change. It would be a triumph of the human spirit! All those lives lost would be the victors in the end - having contributed to the birth to a unique and valuable new species on Earth; one that could co-exist (w/ struggle and hard work) with humans.
> 
> Man. I need to write a fanfic ending to this arc



That would be a cool outcome I think but to be fair I just dont see the King turning as of now but saving Kumogi could change all that, if pitou manages to revive Kumogi then I might see the king's attitude changing and understanding human life abit better.

But the RGs I have less hope for, although they do live to serve the King but they may go on rebilious


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 19, 2009)

NeBy said:


> I'm not saying your interptretation is impossible in this regard, but it still think it's pretty unlikely.
> 
> How, then, do you explain ant-boy-with-the-white-flag saying Netero wouldn't be able to beat a RG, let alone the king?
> 
> I doubt _he_ was 'just kidding and joking around', and he was best at judging the relative strengths of the king and the RG vs Netero, since he was able to gauge their nen at close range.



I think you'll agree

Netero after focusing his power/nen in the mountains>the rusted Netero at that time

he even asked novu to send a whole squad to him to warm up



> But the RGs I have less hope for, although they do live to serve the King but they may go on rebilious



the RGs would never go rebilious on the king


----------



## NeBy (Dec 19, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I think you'll agree
> 
> Netero after focusing his power/nen in the mountains>the rusted Netero at that time
> 
> he even asked novu to send a whole squad to him to warm up



Well, one can hardly say that having a warm up catapults someone from a mid-elite level suddenly to a high elite-level, now can one? That's quite unrealistic.

There is way more speculation necessary to explain all the contradictions in setting the RG a level lower than Netero, than if one puts Netero at about the same level. That's why I think your interpretation is more unlikely.



> the RGs would never go rebilious on the king



Indeed, they wouldn't. But Poofu would never agree to see Humans as equals. He would need a direct order by the king to not kill them. Heck, he even almost killed snotgirl, although the King was playing chess with her.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 19, 2009)

> Well, one can hardly say that having a warm up catapults someone from a mid-elite level suddenly to a high elite-level, now can one? That's quite unrealistic.



the nen focusing?.......
that's the main one


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 19, 2009)

Why is Pokkuru so low?

I assume it's multi-characters here since Pokkuru in fact is Meruem. Oh well.

He clearly had that ant beat, easily as fuck I might add, whom Shizuku had to try against.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 19, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Why is Pokkuru so low?
> 
> I assume it's multi-characters here since Pokkuru in fact is Meruem. Oh well.
> 
> He clearly had that ant beat, easily as fuck I might add, whom Shizuku had to try against.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 19, 2009)

Have all the Ryodan been revealed?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 19, 2009)

Read up on the chapters in question and come back and argue.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 19, 2009)

I am in the process of reading it.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 19, 2009)

^^How's the anime?


----------



## The Imp (Dec 19, 2009)

So far I'm liking it a lot more than the manga. The animation and soundtrack are particularly great and the voice actors are really fitting. I also prefer the older art style over the more refined and clear cut look you get with newer anime. 

Although I was wondering did they change up the Celestial Tower arc a bit? I remember Hisoka vs that dude who was aiming for his tenth win being a bit more in depth in the manga than it was in the anime.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 19, 2009)

yeah,they cut it for the gore

read it ,Hisoka was epic in that fight


----------



## Toreador (Dec 19, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Although I was wondering did they change up the Celestial Tower arc a bit? I remember Hisoka vs that dude who was aiming for his tenth win being a bit more in depth in the manga than it was in the anime.



Ye i dont get why they changed it so much in the anime, it was a really good fight in the manga and a showplay on Hisoka's epicness but they just cut most of it out in the anime. :/ This and the Killua censurs are the only thing that are laking in the anime imo, the rest they do a really good job with.

If you havnt read the manga version of the fight do it now !


----------



## Blade (Dec 19, 2009)

i re watched the battle between Gon and Hisoka,then  i remind again the epic genius known as Hisoka


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 19, 2009)

i find hgfdsahjk's tiering rather interesting. now that i think about it, zeno would probably fight very evenly against pitou. zeno's dragon touching pitou's aura seems to me an indication of their near equality, that one finds the other a very very worthy opponent. 

given this, another possible tier would be: (people in the same tier ranked in order of strength)

55 points
Netero (at ~75%, after training)

50 points
Pitou = Yuupi
Netero (at ~60-65%, before training) = Pufu
Zeno, Silva, Kuroro (don't know how to rank them)

of course these are just personal impressions and are not at all definitive. overall, putting the RG a tier above zeno et al is a safer move and one that more people would agree with. i just think that hgfdsahjkl's tier is quite likely as well.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 20, 2009)

from kewl of nexgear




			
				kewl said:
			
		

> Well let us analyze the possibilities.
> Chapter 291 comes out next issue of Jump which is combined issue 5-6. Issue 3-4 and 5-6 are combined issues because they skip Christmas and New Years weeks as holidays. It just means there is no issue the FOLLOWING week.
> 
> The last issue out is 3-4, so the next issue out will have HXH in it.
> ...


----------



## NeBy (Dec 20, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Have all the Ryodan been revealed?



Yes, all of them, except the dead ones.

Which are, technically spoken, not GR members anymore...



Jon Snow said:


> Read up on the chapters in question and come back and argue.



Yes, like me and hgfds, and chikky, and kirzma and danchou and... 



chikkychappy said:


> i find hgfdsahjk's tiering rather interesting. now that i think about it, zeno would probably fight very evenly against pitou. zeno's dragon touching pitou's aura seems to me an indication of their near equality, that one finds the other a very very worthy opponent.
> 
> given this, another possible tier would be: (people in the same tier ranked in order of strength)
> 
> ...



What surprises me most is how a weak and a middle-strong character combo suddenly can become a power that rivals elite-tier. A prime example is Melereon, who is on himself pretty weak, but combined with the right partner (a long-range nen-fighter would be ideal, if all his attacks became totally invisible) would become a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 20, 2009)

I won't read the spoilers,never never never

and all of you shouldn't


----------



## Blade (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm gonna read the fuckin spoilers for sure


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 20, 2009)

.....................


----------



## Blade (Dec 20, 2009)

but i won't spoil










unless some members want


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 20, 2009)

you would never enjoy a chapter as it meant to be,if you read the spoilers

can you live with that ?


----------



## Pitou (Dec 20, 2009)

nya but its so difficult not to read spoilers after waiting one year


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll make an exception for the first chapter but that's it


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 20, 2009)

hahahaha I will definitely read the spoilers I love spoilers ^^


----------



## Pitou (Dec 20, 2009)

nya nya what should I do?

first I re-read hxh, I´m currently reading volume 12


----------



## NeBy (Dec 20, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I won't read the spoilers,*never never never*
> 
> and all of you shouldn't





hgfdsahjkl said:


> *I'll make an exception* for the first chapter but that's it



  




@pitou: Pitou, how old are you, in fact? I was wondering because I went to your youtubechan and saw an upload of pokemon there, and I thought you must be fairly young (Pokemon usually isn't that much enjoyed anymore by adults). But then I saw your list of preferred manga/anime, and some of those were pretty un-lil-kid-like.

hmmm... come to think of it, I didn't even check the chan out to see if you mention it there... 

Edit: ok, found it on your youtube chan... nm, thus. 

Maybe pokemon is just better than I remember it to be.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 20, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Yes, like me and hgfds, and chikky, and kirzma and danchou and...



Then you've seen exactly what I've seen.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 20, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Then you've seen exactly what I've seen.



Of course!! 

Wait...is this about Pokkuru again?


----------



## Jugger (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey guys its time to go and nominate january manga of the month.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 20, 2009)

Good thing you reminded me.

MotM voting thread


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 20, 2009)

whats hunter x hunter is that a gay hentai or something


----------



## The Imp (Dec 20, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> whats hunter x hunter is that a gay hentai or something


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 20, 2009)

what =[ **


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 20, 2009)

NeBy said:


>



I'mean,I'll never read the spoilers but I'll make an exception for the other fans,it's okay if they read the first chapter spoiler

you get it ? 

@Eldritch & lu Bu


----------



## NeBy (Dec 20, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> what =[ **



Yes, it's a gay anime full of bishi-tramps and guys that have shotacon-complexes! You'll love it! 

Besides, Eldritch; why are you acting as if you fall from a blue sky? You've posted before in HxH related threads... 

Are you saying you were posting while knowing nuffin of HxH?


----------



## NeBy (Dec 20, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I'mean,I'll never read the spoilers but I'll make an exception for the other fans,it's okay if they read the first chapter spoiler
> 
> you get it ?
> 
> @Eldritch & lu Bu



Unclear and ambiguously formulated as usual, thus! 

I'll spoil the spoilers in this thread without spoiler-tags... you'll be unable to resist, and in any case, you'll have read some of it already before you realise it's all spoilers!


----------



## krizma (Dec 20, 2009)

eldritch you traitor  stop voting for hentai manga and vote for hxh


----------



## krizma (Dec 20, 2009)

I am not going to read the spoilers. If they'd come out like a Month before the chapter, of course I would, but a few days? Why would I want to mar the fun?


----------



## NeBy (Dec 20, 2009)

krizma said:


> I am not going to read the spoilers. If they'd come out like a Month before the chapter, of course I would, but a few days? Why would I want to mar the fun?



A month? A week will be enough.

If the spoilers are out and it takes more than a week for the subbed chapters to come out, almost EVERYONE will have read them by then.

It's like a second nature of humans... or at least of manga-fans. 

It's like a drugaddict ignoring his cravings for a next shot, especially if its for the taking just at arms-length; it's next to impossible to resist!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 20, 2009)

*true* fans who wants to really enjoy HxH,*will* resist


----------



## krizma (Dec 20, 2009)

hmm but it never lasts a week. just pretend they aren't there.

If SJ would make a survey, whether they should release some poor and blurry scans and a mess of almost incomprehensible text that could at times be plain wrong and thereby raising your expectations for something that will never happen one week before the actual chapter or not, what would you choose?


----------



## NeBy (Dec 20, 2009)

krizma said:


> hmm but it never lasts a week. just pretend they aren't there.
> 
> If SJ would make a survey, whether they should release some poor and blurry scans and a mess of almost incomprehensible text that could at times be plain wrong and thereby raising your expectations for something that will never happen one week before the actual chapter or not, what would you choose?



Well, the cover with Netero on it was poor and blurry, yet everyone looked, right? :S

For the accuracy...that is, indeed, something else. But if you know it's coming from a dude who's pretty accurate in it, that is not longer a problem.

To be serious though: I don't know. If I take my own habits as an example, there were times I have read spoilers before, and there were times where I didn't. Guess it depends on my (eagerness and) anticipation and patience. Since it's been a HUGE time since we last saw anything of HxH, I'm guessing I'm gonna read the spoilers anyway.

Maybe I'll refrain to do so with the next chapters (depending on the cliffhanger, maybe )


----------



## The Imp (Dec 20, 2009)

HxH has been on hiatus for over a year. I'm pretty sure everyone will atleast cave in on chapter 291 spoilers. 

After watching the York Shin arc and knowing the ryodan will show up for only a handful of chapters in the next 2 arcs really sucks.


----------



## krizma (Dec 20, 2009)

It will always be a huge time since we last saw HxH.

Last time I was partially looking at the spoilers but found it a better experience to read them fully when they're out. This time I will not look at a single spoiler.

Maybe you can spoil yourself the first chapter, as it has been more than a year, but from then on, I'd recommend not to look at them anymore.

For example, imagine you'd have gotten spoiled of ch. 289. How lame. It's far more fun to experience that plot twist as you turn the page, not knowing whether Knuckle will cancel Potclean or not.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 20, 2009)

Guys

HxH is utter shit compared to Beyblade


----------



## The Imp (Dec 20, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Guys
> 
> HxH is utter shit compared to Beyblade





Jon Snow said:


> Hunter x Hunter
> 
> Everything else fails



..........


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 20, 2009)

Beyblade isn't manga


----------



## NeBy (Dec 20, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Guys
> 
> HxH is utter shit compared to Beyblade



...if it weren't for Pokkuru, you mean!


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 20, 2009)

Pokkuru has nothing on Dranzer


----------



## NeBy (Dec 20, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Pokkuru has nothing on Dranzer





Never thought the day would come that you, a rabid pokku-fan-fapper, would type such a thing!


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 20, 2009)

Dranzer is one thing

BUT BLACK DRANZER

FUCK


----------



## Proxy (Dec 20, 2009)

Black Dranzer was the best


----------



## The Imp (Dec 20, 2009)

somebody post a pic because i'm drawing a huge blank


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 20, 2009)

Beyblade shits..ibelive..you know the little spinner tops.


"...fall down down...get back up again.."


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2009)

according to my brother the ryodan explaining things is "too 80's anime" for him.

and yet he couldn't stop watching the york shin arc with me.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 20, 2009)

lol Togashi is so 80's look at Yu Yu Hakusho.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 20, 2009)

lol yuyu hakusho works well with that 80's shi** 

ryodan explanations r win win, cos they get more air time that way


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 20, 2009)

where r my spoilers now ?


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> according to my brother the ryodan explaining things is "too 80's anime" for him.



I guess I need to watch more 80's anime.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 20, 2009)

Why does Togashi have so many Naruto sketches at the end of his chapters? I've already seen 4 of them in volume 15.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 21, 2009)

krizma said:


> *For example, imagine you'd have gotten spoiled of ch. 289. How lame*. It's far more fun to experience that plot twist as you turn the page, not knowing whether Knuckle will cancel Potclean or not.



chapter 289 was the only chapter I spoiled myself with last time


----------



## Danchou (Dec 21, 2009)

Still can't believe we're going to have a HxH chapter one of these days. 

I think I'll go for a setchange to celebrate.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2009)

Same, gonna have a set made just for this occassion

or maybe use one i've already used


----------



## Blade (Dec 21, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Why does Togashi have so many Naruto sketches at the end of his chapters? I've already seen 4 of them in volume 15.



Cuz he is buddy with Kishi


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 21, 2009)

I Wonder what the 1st of the new chapters is going to highlight? Will we first get to see the King battle Netero in epic fashion? Or will Togashi instead have Gon act in similar fashion to his maddening expresion? I really hope for the latter despite how awesome it would be to see Netero and the King do battle. I want to see Gon go wild Takamura style


----------



## NeBy (Dec 21, 2009)

Jicksy said:


> lol yuyu hakusho works well with that 80's shi**
> 
> ryodan explanations r win win, cos they get more air time that way



Now that I've looked and read your sigpic about Hotaru, I kinda feel sorry for the lil guy... 



chikkychappy said:


> chapter 289 was the only chapter I spoiled myself with last time



I hope you used some Kleenex afterwards!


----------



## The Imp (Dec 21, 2009)

Greed Island was a fun arc. Togashi must really like his rpg's to base an entire arc around one.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 21, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Greed Island was a fun arc. Togashi must really like his rpg's to base an entire arc around one.



apparently he loves them too fucking much.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 21, 2009)

as long as the arc brought gon n killua a "level up" its all gd


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 21, 2009)

Killua has a new broken ability...


Gon has...rage?


He will probably get something....he really needs a good fight this arc imo to avoid pt 2naruto complex.

Gon has been sitting on his ass this whole time while everybody else is getting fucked up.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2009)

seems that Killua might leave us for a while same as kurapica and lerio 

damn it


----------



## Candy (Dec 21, 2009)

naw, killuas stayin with gon and gon is the main character


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 21, 2009)

Naw I think Gon by himself would lead to some interesting stuff.


I mean Killua held Gon's hand alot...



Gon can take care of himelf now


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2009)

yeah,I have a feeling togashi will go with that direction


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2009)

so is Togashi going to break the shonen cliche of the pure main character ?will gon mature mentaly?
current gon might be a good indication for that(also it could be just for the moment?)

discuss


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 21, 2009)

Don't know. When Gon was asking wtf is so important about mogumi and not kaito i felt that was the possible case and when he was about to attack pitou without giving a damn but now that it looks like he's getting his way and probably get kaito fixed.....i doubt he'll stay this way. we'll just have to see.

after this arc i'd like to see kurapica beat a high tier someone with his basic abilities so we don't have the "he's only good with the chain ability" argument.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 21, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> so is Togashi going to break the shonen cliche of the pure main character ?will gon mature mentaly?
> current gon might be a good indication for that(also it could be just for the moment?)



i don't know. all i know is that kuroro will beat hisoka and then kill kurapica


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 21, 2009)

let's get the tier ready before jan starts for the motm 

-Shizuku up, as neby agrees
-Pokkuru should be on a higher tier than Ponzu, taragette and palm but I don't know how to assign points
-Should we put Meleoron higher because of the haxxness of his ability in group situations?

Based on Krizma's:
55 Points
Netero
Pitou
Pufu
Yupi

50 Points
Kuroro
Zeno
Silva

45 Points
Hisoka 
Morau
Razor

40 points
Novu  
Feitan
Phinx

35 points
Ubogin
Bonorenolf
Illumi Zoldyc
Kaito
Franklin
Bisuke

30 points
Machi
Knuckle
Nobunaga
Shoot
Shalnark
Gensuru

25 points
Leol
Zazan
Killua
Kurapica
Kalluto
Shizuku

20 points
Cheetuh
Werefin
Bloster
Pakunoda
Coltopi
Gon
Tzezugera

15 points
Owl
Worm
Leech
Porcupine
Rabid Dog
Ortho Siblings
Rammot
Goreinu

12 points
Hina
Flutter
Sabu
Bara
Meleoron

10 points
Kastro
Canary
Binolt

8 points
Squala
Basho
Veize
Sachimono
Senritsu
Ikarugo

5 points
Pokkuru
Ponzu
Taragette
Palm

3 points
Gido
Riehvelt
Sadaso 
Zushi
Leorio

2 points
Moritake


1 point
Neon


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2009)

................


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm curious, where are you getting the points for that Tier list? What "stats" or details are you ranking them by?


----------



## Valleyman (Dec 21, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> i don't know. all i know is that kuroro will beat hisoka and then kill kurapica



Them is fightin' words.


----------



## lunchb0x (Dec 21, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> -Should we put Meleoron higher because of the haxxness of his ability in group situations?



Definitely think Meleoron needs to be higher up based on team tactics. Based on that list I would put him at 25 points to keep him from being paired with Kuroro/Netero/RGs/Zeno and Silva. 

Really can't imagine many teams beating a team that has Meleoron and any of these characters. 

- Yupi explosions while invisible 
- Kururo's haxxed abilities/poison knife/ability to steal hatsu
- Zeno's dragon dive/Silva's attack used on Kuroro or cheetuh

At 5 points every team should have meleoron. 25 is a bit steep but just seems difficult to beat any of the top 2 tiers paired with Meleoron.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 22, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> I'm curious, where are you getting the points for that Tier list? What "stats" or details are you ranking them by?



I'm not sure about the points, but we're ranking them according to overall perceived strength. Nen is complex and battles are never straightforward, but for the purposes of the tournament we're assuming that things are equal (i.e., there's no character on an "off" day, no luck involved, tactics and planning can only bring you so far, etc).



hgfdsahjkl said:


> ................



how do you like my new sig 



lunchb0x said:


> Definitely think Meleoron needs to be higher up based on team tactics. Based on that list I would put him at *25 points* to keep him from being paired with Kuroro/Netero/RGs/Zeno and Silva.



That's a good number, maybe we can put him even higher. Anyone who can finalize the list? Kuya? krizma?


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 22, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> I'm not sure about the points, but we're ranking them according to overall perceived strength. Nen is complex and battles are never straightforward, but for the purposes of the tournament we're assuming that things are equal (i.e., there's no character on an "off" day, no luck involved, tactics and planning can only bring you so far, etc).


Thats cool, I can dig that. I was just curious since I don't remember any character or ability stats released for HxH.

Thanks.


----------



## krizma (Dec 22, 2009)

55 Points
Netero
Pitou
Pufu
Yupi

50 Points
Kuroro
Zeno
Silva

45 Points
Hisoka 
Morau
Razor

40 points
Novu  
Feitan
Phinx

35 points
Ubogin
Bonorenolf
Illumi Zoldyc
Kaito
Franklin
Bisuke

30 points
Machi
Knuckle
Nobunaga
Shoot
Shalnark
Gensuru
Meleoron

25 points
Leol
Zazan
Killua
Kurapica
Kalluto
Shizuku

20 points
Cheetuh
Werefin
Bloster
Pakunoda
Coltopi
Gon
Tzezugera

15 points
Owl
Worm
Leech
Porcupine
Rabid Dog
Ortho Siblings
Rammot
Goreinu

12 points
Hina
Flutter
Sabu
Bara

10 points
Kastro
Canary
Binolt
Boxer from G.I. (teleporting fists)

8 points
Squala
Basho
Veize
Sachimono
Senritsu
Ikarugo
Pokkuru

5 points
Ponzu
Taragette
Palm

3 points
Gido
Riehvelt
Sadaso 
Zushi
Leorio

2 points
Moritake


1 point
Neon


Meleoron at 30 so the highest you can pair him up with will be Novu, Feitan and Phinx.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 22, 2009)

according to kewl, one piece spoilers are out. hxh's should come in less than 12 hours   



(not that i'll read them )



krizma said:


> 55 Points
> Netero
> Pitou
> Pufu
> ...



awesome  now where's the tournament director


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 22, 2009)

So by the time I get home today from work we will have some spoilers?


----------



## Danchou (Dec 22, 2009)

Hm, it's a bit strange that OP spoilers came out before that of HxH. 

Anyway, good to hear that we're having a chapter this week (but no chapter next week ).


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 22, 2009)

they're coming danchou, you just need to be patient


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 22, 2009)

ya. if we get chapter this week, we won't get one next week and next next week. next spoilers will come the week of jan 10.

it will be a good way to test on whether hunter will be good as a combination of bimonthly/monthly, which will never happen anyway so why bother 



Danchou said:


> Hm, it's a bit strange that OP spoilers came out before that of HxH.



OP is more popular than hunter no?


----------



## God Movement (Dec 22, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Hm, it's a bit strange that OP spoilers came out before that of HxH.
> 
> Anyway, good to hear that we're having a chapter this week (but no chapter next week ).



I know you can't wait Danchou.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## krizma (Dec 22, 2009)

chikky Heidegger wtf is this get yourself a hunter avatar


----------



## Danchou (Dec 22, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> ya. if we get chapter this week, we won't get one next week and next next week. next spoilers will come the week of jan 10.
> 
> it will be a good way to test on whether hunter will be good as a combination of bimonthly/monthly, which will never happen anyway so why bother
> 
> ...


Not really on 2chan. HxH has traditionally had one of the biggest fanbases there and is a favourite of one of 2chans main spoilerproviders (Himajin iirc). That's why we usually have early spoilers.



God Movement said:


> I know you can't wait Danchou.


It's like Christmas came early this year. :ho

But I have to say, OP this week is pretty damn epic as well. Almost made me forgot about HxH. ALMOST.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Dec 22, 2009)

Kind of lol'd at the tiny mention of HunterXHunter in the upper right.

It's practically incognito.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 22, 2009)

i think that's fake. bleach is supposed to get the cover for 05-06, not OP 



krizma said:


> chikky Heidegger wtf is this get yourself a hunter avatar



oh yeah


----------



## Toreador (Dec 22, 2009)

Damn it will be hard to keep myself away from the spoilers.

Btw epic sig Danchou !!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 22, 2009)

More like, epic set. My two favorite characters!

Maybe I should get one too.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 22, 2009)

i'll just post even the most unreliable shit i find at 2chan 


*Spoiler*: __ 




煽り：とある民家に響く声・・・
うええええええええんんんんん
ビホーン「おい、どうした、コルト」
コルト「わからない！これほど大泣きしたことなど、これまで・・・」
傷ついたモラウを抱え現れるノヴ
コアラ「！？ダンナ！？」
ノヴ「オクバス（イカルゴじゃない方のタコ）は？」
コアラ「闇病院でシュートの治療に行っちまってる」
モラウ「大丈・・・夫・・・だ。死にゃしねぇ・・・それより、どうした・・・ヴァリィの奴・・・」
コルト「分からない！よく眠っていたと思ったら急に泣きだして・・・」
モラウ（クソッ！嫌な・・・嫌な予感がしやがるッ・・・！！）
（ハイヒールを履いた誰かの足　ザッ）

王とネテロのいる戦争兵器実験場
血を吐き突っ伏するネテロ
王「・・・不愉快なものだな」
ネテロ「？」
王「これまで・・・これまで余は数々の罪なき人間を殺してきた」
　「慙愧の念も持たず、ただ家畜として処分するだけの存在だった」
　「だが・・・」
　「余は今、貴様を攻撃するのが辛い」
ネテロ（・・・餓鬼ガッ！！）
ナレ：ネテロは自らの心に湧き上がる怒りを抑えきれなかった。
　　　久しく体験する事の無かった痛み。忘れかけていた死への覚悟。
　　　そして——
　　　生まれたての「王」に与えられたかつてない屈辱！！
　　　しかしその劇情の中で別に湧きあがったもう一つの感情
　　　喜び！！
　　　若き日に味わった挑戦という味。今、再びこの味を食することでネテロは
立ち上がるネテロ
王、身構える
王「！」
ナレ：齢１３０にして進化！！
王（余を一瞬、躊躇させるほどのオーラ！！この男、コムギと同じ・・・！！）
　（戦いの中で成長する才ある人間！！）
ネテロ絶叫。異形の観音出現。


----------



## Danchou (Dec 22, 2009)

killua12345 said:


> Damn it will be hard to keep myself away from the spoilers.
> 
> Btw epic sig Danchou !!


Thanks.





Ryan said:


> More like, epic set. My two favorite characters!
> 
> Maybe I should get one too.


You should definitely get one too.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 22, 2009)

both kuroro and killua got nothing on Hisoka
he owns them

and your sig sucks,chikky


----------



## Danchou (Dec 22, 2009)

Lulz, I just trolled 4chans /a/ with this pic. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/img]



Feels good man. I wonder how long it'll take before they figure it out.


----------



## Jugger (Dec 22, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Lulz, I just trolled 4chans /a/ with this pic.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Is that from dragon ball cell vs goku?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 22, 2009)

so if chapter 291 turns out to be filled with octopus or some shit like that, how far will your rage bring you? 


edit:
volume 27: Chapter 288 
from ritual so it's most likely legit, but i'm not sure


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 22, 2009)

Ohhh nice


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 22, 2009)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks guys This is awesome so 


*Spoiler*: __ 




we are right back to the fight


----------



## Danchou (Dec 22, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Is that from dragon ball cell vs goku?


Could be copied from that. I don't know, since I just found it on some random japanese anime blog.

Thanks for the link chikkychappy.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 22, 2009)

Is the new HxH chapter coming up  
It better be a good one ... 'cause I have 10 days of holidays from work


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 22, 2009)

yooooo.welcome back


----------



## The Imp (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm kinda surprised that Hunter x Hunter didn't get the SJ cover for it's return.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome back Shanks.

Yeah, my download is also taking forever.

23kb/s in this day and age is killer when you're downloading files this big. Reminds me of the days when it took like a week to download a movie off kazaa.


----------



## krizma (Dec 22, 2009)

It will probably be on the cover the week after or sometime, as togashi is still drawing the cover pic with his feet


----------



## krizma (Dec 22, 2009)

The redrawings for vol. 27 will probably be very minor again anyways, like some additional stars in the black sky etc. as in vol 26.

What I would like to see though is some proper background on this page:

ch.235


----------



## Fran (Dec 22, 2009)

Is it worth nominating HxH for MotM?
I think we should hold out until February or so.

edit: or not bother at all actually, - this thread normally suffices.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 22, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> I'm kinda surprised that Hunter x Hunter didn't get the SJ cover for it's return.



Because this isnt the first time HxH is returning and since everyone knows it will only last 10 chaps and leaves with another cliffhanger so why anyone be bothered? 



Mattaru said:


> Is it worth nominating HxH for MotM?
> I think we should hold out until February or so.
> 
> edit: or not bother at all actually, - this thread normally suffices.



I think this thread is good enough ^^


also the link has expired =/


----------



## The Imp (Dec 22, 2009)

The download is so slow. It started at around 40 kb/s and now it's 20. I'll try re-uploading it once it's done.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 22, 2009)

I've already got it my HD. (Where) should I upload it?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Togashi's got a new mascot.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 22, 2009)

Danchou said:


> I've already got it my HD. (Where) should I upload it?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Mediafire is a good site and you don't have to register either.

ch.235


----------



## Danchou (Dec 22, 2009)

Aight, it looks like it'll take about 25 minutes. I thought my connection was faster.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 22, 2009)

For a file that size it would probably take me an hour...


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 22, 2009)

that dl for vol is slow 

ahh well, all gd things in time... i almost fell for that image, looked kinda epic


----------



## Fran (Dec 22, 2009)

Does Netero still post here?
I just found a fantastic Kuroro colouring he did for me sometime back.



INDOOOOOR FISH


----------



## Danchou (Dec 22, 2009)

Finally done.

Volume 27 tankoubon.

Enjoy!

edit: Nice colouring. Indoor Fish is awesome.


----------



## Toreador (Dec 22, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Finally done.
> 
> Volume 27 tankoubon.
> 
> ...



Thank you  from 3 hours down to 5 min..


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 22, 2009)

thx danchou


----------



## krizma (Dec 22, 2009)

Most of the black sky has gotten some stars.

some of the backgrounds in the octopus chapters were improved, like the one with the tank (guess those were the most important ones for him)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 22, 2009)

credit to Kewl


> Yeah, so there's no spoiler out yet, but I can translate the stuff in V27. The cover flap and such...
> 
> Also One Piece isn't out, it's just some spoilers that came out really early.
> I'll be on the lookout for the HXH stuff. But I'm not posting any fake spoilers, only the ones with the right tripcode. And please ignore those horribly obviously fake pages...
> ...



Togashi made a new baby


----------



## Stroev (Dec 22, 2009)

Will that mean another hiatus? :ragesohard:


----------



## Fran (Dec 22, 2009)

Newest WSJ cover, stolen from Kensei's SSLT post.


Something about HxH there on the cover. 
I made out underneath, something to do with February [second month]

lol, Gon with orange hair = SSJ2


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2009)

ok, we are going for 2 chaps at least and then hiatus

^assumption


but if he does it, that's the Togashi i know


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Dec 22, 2009)

Maybe that's the reason of the hiatus... he has a baby. =X


----------



## NeBy (Dec 22, 2009)

Blood Dawn said:


> Maybe that's the reason of the hiatus... he has a baby. =X



If so, he would have gotten a whole dozen babies by now... 



Is there a definite tier-list?

The last one I saw I thought Melereon had a bit of a too high rating. I mean, I know I said myself that in a combo it could be really powerful, but his own power isn't all that great, and largely depends on not knowing anything about his ability (by the enemy).

Imagine him having a one-on-one in a tournament; the moment his adversary has an idea about his 'invisibility' (or even 'disappearance'), he would be toast, especially against an emission-type. That guy would simply have to cover the whole arena with a wide-angle attack, and Melereon would be toasted (it was said by himself he only has the power of a soldier-ant, meaning even weaker nen-users as pokkuru would have no trouble beating him).

Putting him in such a high ranking - when viewed at his own strength - seems a bit exaggerated. He hasn't got any real defence or offence capabilities; to deal out real damage, he would always have to be paired with a stronger guy.

He's therefore something of a special case (just like Kurapica when against the GR would have to placed a tier higher). I think if you talk about the potential Melereon has (especially when combined with a strong guy), than 30 points and a pretty high tier is warranted...but are we rating it according to their potential? I thought not. Because if so, a lot of other characters have a damn high potential, far more than we've been shown thusfar (Hisoka being one of them). But I thought the whole point was, that we made the tiers based on what we actually KNOW/SEEN about them. On himself, Melereon is only good for recognizance/spying/stealing, and maybe a quick assassination on an unsuspecting victim. He's pretty weak on himself.

Viewed as a member of a team, however, it's true his value would become much bigger.

The question is, thus, whether we value his strength for what it is, or for what it could be when he's already paired. But if you do that, you'll have to do that for everyone. I'm thinking that some of the known powers of Kuroro in conjuction with a teammate would be really strong too (the capability to instantly transport someone else to another place, for instance).... shouldn't Kuroro be placed in a higher tier, then, if we view his abilities combined with someone else, in front? Imagine him and Ubo who is ready to strike with his big bang...Kuroro transports him in a blind spot instantaneously, Ubo hits immediately and then is transported back...whaaam. Enemy dead.

I think it's a bit too complex if we put all the potential _a combo_ has to determine the strength of an individual character. Maybe Melereon whould be put in a lower tier, but get 'bonuspoints' when he's put with another character? It would be actually nice to pair different teams up, where a few of the members are pretty weak, but in combination would be very strong. That way, teams would have to consist purely out of 'tha strongest' to be able to beat other teams.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 22, 2009)

NeBy said:


> The last one I saw I thought Melereon had a bit of a too high rating. I mean, I know I said myself that in a combo it could be really powerful, but his own power isn't all that great, and largely depends on not knowing anything about his ability (by the enemy).
> 
> Imagine him having a one-on-one in a tournament; the moment his adversary has an idea about his 'invisibility' (or even 'disappearance'), he would be toast, especially against an emission-type. That guy would simply have to cover the whole arena with a wide-angle attack, and Melereon would be toasted (it was said by himself he only has the power of a soldier-ant, meaning even weaker nen-users as pokkuru would have no trouble beating him).



Exactly. If i'm not mistaken the tournament is about _teams_ on the get-go. People are asked to make teams so obviously, team contribution is more important than individual strength.



> The question is, thus, whether we value his strength for what it is, or for what it could be when he's already paired.* But if you do that, you'll have to do that for everyone.* I'm thinking that some of the known powers of Kuroro in conjuction with a teammate would be really strong too (the capability to instantly transport someone else to another place, for instance).... shouldn't Kuroro be placed in a higher tier, then, if we view his abilities combined with someone else, in front? Imagine him and Ubo who is ready to strike with his big bang...Kuroro transports him in a blind spot instantaneously, Ubo hits immediately and then is transported back...whaaam. Enemy dead.



That's making things unnecessarily complicated. Instead of looking at things as black or white, look at them as a matter of degrees. The difference between Meleoreon's individual strength and potential team contribution is so vast compared to Kuroro's or Knuckle's. Meleoreon's ability's worth will also magnify considerably when paired to _practically anyone_, while the same thing cannot be said of other people. In short, all things being equal (i.e., try randomizing the combos), Meleoron chance of being worth a lot more when paired with someone is way greater than any other character's. Hence, his high placing.

We're just going by the most simple yet efficient method given our purposes, which we acknowledge is by no means perfect.



> I think it's a bit too complex if we put all the potential a combo has to determine the strength of an individual character. *Maybe Melereon whould be put in a lower tier, but get 'bonuspoints' when he's put with another character?* It would be actually nice to pair different teams up, where a few of the members are pretty weak, but in combination would be very strong. That way, teams would have to consist purely out of 'tha strongest' to be able to beat other teams.



So you propose making a completely different listing for Melereon? If you want to do it, then go ahead.  Most of us are satisfied with Melereon's current ranking.


----------



## lunchb0x (Dec 22, 2009)

NeBy said:


> If so, he would have gotten a whole dozen babies by now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think making a special case for Meleoron is needed...at 5 points which is accurate to his strength every team should have Meleoron on it... and like I said in an earlier post it's way too broken to pair him with the top tiers in a manner similar to how he was paired with knuckle.

His existence is completely hidden ie. cannot see hatsus, or sense nen being gathered. Even Meleoron paired with Gon is a very strong combo since the opponent doesn't know where to focus nen to guard or even if there is an attack coming, Gon's rock would be devastating to a half-assed guard.

the only thing I can think of would be to have Meleoron worth 5 points by himself and worth 30 if he shares his cloak with an ally, or perhaps worth different amounts depending on who he is riding (for example 5 point base, bottom tiers only 5 extra points, middle tiers 15 points and top 3 tiers not possible due to point limit.)


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 22, 2009)

no spoilers yet? guess i don't have to go on hiding yet 



Mattaru said:


> I made out underneath, something to do with February [second month]



I think the 2月 refers to another manga, the one pictured right above it.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Dec 22, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> credit to Kewl
> 
> 
> Togashi made a new baby



was the first even mentioned before? lol


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah let's have motm on feb instead. after 291, the next spoilers will be out only on january 12/13 which will be a waste of a month. (let's just cross our fingers that hxh isn't back on hiatus by then )


and oh, chapter 291 will have 20 pages


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2009)

fuck,where are my spoilers ffs?

they are takin so long


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 22, 2009)

what color scheme does togashi REALLY have for Mereum other than two shades of green on the covers which is just stylish and easy to use.

it would suck if he's really just two shades of green and when its animated finally he's just a green ant.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 23, 2009)

apparently only OP has spoilers so far, that overrated shit


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 23, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> apparently only OP has spoilers so far, that overrated shit


----------



## Danchou (Dec 23, 2009)

FFFFUUUUU!!

When's that chapter coming?!


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 23, 2009)

jan or feb motm? voting will start soon

i greatly prefer feb.


are you testing my patience boy?


----------



## krizma (Dec 23, 2009)

That's what I said the whole time. February will be better.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah I prefer February as well.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 23, 2009)

yosh,feb


I like this thread much more anyway


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 23, 2009)

i can't believe some people actually fell for that fanart of king and netero fighting on nexgear. lol


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 23, 2009)

yeah,man
it looks nothing like togashi

plus the king got 6 arms and 3 tails,right now


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 23, 2009)

no he doesn't

those are after images


----------



## The Imp (Dec 23, 2009)

MotM is only a popularity contest. I don't really care what month it wins.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 23, 2009)

i'd think they were something different than after images, since the king wasnt even moving at the point when we saw 3 of each


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 23, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> no he doesn't
> 
> those are after images



doesn't look like an after image to me
there are better ways to show after image

but let's wait and see


----------



## NeBy (Dec 23, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Exactly. If i'm not mistaken the tournament is about _teams_ on the get-go. People are asked to make teams so obviously, team contribution is more important than individual strength.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No need to get all defensive about it. I was merely making a suggestion based on logic.

The fact remains that one is given points based on individuals' strength, even if it's meant for teaming later on. The high-elite tier with - for instance - only Netero in it wouldn't mean to be equal against ALL the members TOGETHER of a less-tier ranking group, after all. If you have a tier group of 55 points, it means that all and each member of that group is worth 55 points, no?

Then what I say has not been rebuked in any way. It's not very logical to put Melereon in such a high tier, when you look at his own strength. I think this much we can agree on. And if you're ranking him based on his potential when he's not going alone, than one should be consistent in it, and do that for everyone. While it's true that it wouldn't make that much of a difference if Kuroro teamed up with someone (using transportation-ability) for _Kuroro_, it would make a huge difference for a member that uses reinforcement, such as ubo. This is, because those are very strong in close combat, but can be defended against if you see the hit coming. However, if one DOES NOT see the hit coming (as is the case when your instant-transported to a blind spot of the adversary), you can hit your target without him being able to defend against it; thus, instant win (no-one would survive a big-impact of Ubo if he's totally caught unaware).

So, just as you can say with Melereo, Ubo would be even far stronger in a combo, when paired with Kuroro, than without him. However, this is not reflected in the ratings. Kurapica would be far more efficient against the GR, even up to a complete class (or even two); this is not reflected.

And what about octosquid? He can overtake any dead body and use its hatsu; how uberpowerful isn't that if combined with a body of a top-tier? If he could use Netero or someone else very powerful, he would, in effect, be able to use his hatsu, and have the value of a elite-tier user.

Point is, if you're going to argue someone is stronger because of a certain combo, then this should be applied to all members. You yourself agrees however, that this would make things too complicated.

Ergo, to make things straightforward _and_ consistent, one is better off to only look at the individuals' strength itself, not in combination with others. If one wants to use a certain pairing and calculate the strength as a group, a system with 'bonuspoints' which reflect the added value of a combination (or, in the case of Kurapica, based on which group he is fighting), would be more fair and accurate, and remain consistent in showing how strong an individual is on him/herself. As it is now, it just doesn't make much sense: If I would team Melereon with Neon it has a total point-score of 31; which would mean that, according to those values, they would be a pretty even match (even a lil bit higher) than a team consisting of Bloster and Kastro (30p). Obviously, this is not the case; the latter would completely wipe the floor with the former team.

Why? Because the perceived 'extra' strength is now regarded as being that of Melereons', while it is, in effect, not. It's only the combination that gives him an undefined added value, but that depends on who he is combined with, not on his own strength. Therefore, his value *could* be 30, indeed, but not necessarily so; it could as well be little more than his own strength (around 8-10?). And I think we agreed to not let the 'could be' be part of the equation in determining a characters' strength. And even if we were, a system of bonuspoints would make more sense.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 23, 2009)

> Looking at Togashi's pace of drawing, in 2001 an emergency decision by the editors of Shonen Jump, the number of pages per chapter every week for HxH was reduced from 19 to 15 to ensure the manga's appearance in the magazine every week. However, after the decision was made, Togashi recessed the serialization again in order to redraw the manga for its volume releases. It would seem Togashi had the order of his priorities wrong.





@Neby: Melereon's third ability is geared toward teamwork, where as Ubo's isn't. It's best to just put Melereon on the list twice. One with God's Accomplice (i think that was the name of the ability) and one without. Same with Kurapica.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 23, 2009)

> Illustrations were sloppy for 7 pages. This chapter was redrawn for the tankoubon. On the second page of the story, Mr. Togashi wrote in his handwriting: I'm sorry the drawings are so sloppy. I will redraw them for the tankoubon. The latter part is sloppier. If you can see... (The last part of the sentence was missing.)


 

oh god that article is gold


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2009)

Some of the comments on that article were hilarious. 

Someone post the King V Netero fanart, I missed it


----------



## krizma (Dec 23, 2009)

> Hunter X Hunter is absent this week because the author is ill.





> This week's Hunter X Hunter is absent due to certain circumstances.





> This week's Hunter X Hunter is absent due to certain reasons from the author.





> This week's Hunter X Hunter is absent due to the author's research.



research my ass. except if research means searching for news excuses for pulling the chapters straight out of his ass.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 23, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Some of the comments on that article were hilarious.
> 
> Someone post the King V Netero fanart, I missed it



The people who were glad that he took so many breaks had me laughing the most.


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2009)

in 2012 he is gonna release the chapter, i know you all agree,just admit it


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh shit thats awesome, fake but awesome.


----------



## Fran (Dec 23, 2009)

The King won't even need to lift a fist to beat Netero. He's just gonna swat him away with his tail


----------



## Neelon (Dec 23, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> The King won't even need to lift a fist to beat Netero. He's just gonna swat him away with his tail



Exactly, because Meruem is THAT awesome.

And the fake is really well drawn, I've almost believed it was the new spoil §§§§


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 23, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> The people who were glad that he took so many breaks had me laughing the most.



yeah, its like they think the story will move quicker and better the more hiatuses he takes.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 23, 2009)

I know that article was awesome XD

also what was that big zip file with HxH27? I dont get it =/


----------



## The Imp (Dec 23, 2009)

the raw with the redone art for chapters 281-290

also i'm re reading the invasion and the tension in chapter 263 when Zeno and Netero are on the dragon and morau is counting down the time is nerve chilling. it was really well done.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 23, 2009)

I see Klown 
post


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 23, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> the raw with the redone art for chapters 281-290
> 
> also i'm re reading the invasion and the tension in chapter 263 when Zeno and Netero are on the dragon and morau is counting down the time is nerve chilling. it was really well done.



There is no doubt that when it comes to it, he has the gift of story telling and no one other than him can do his job, but I think the reason behind him taking so many breaks is (other than pure lazyness) just to fuck about with Shonen Jump, I dont think he likes them much lol


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 23, 2009)

no one has told me yet why there is censoring over severed bodies in the hxh volumes.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 23, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> no one has told me yet why there is censoring over severed bodies in the hxh volumes.



It's to safeguard the eyes and minds of lil kids, so that they won't get traumatised and scarred for the rest of their life...


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 23, 2009)

NeBy said:


> It's to safeguard the eyes and minds of lil kids, so that they won't get traumatised and scarred for the rest of their life...



and all this time i thought japan didn't care about that stuff.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 23, 2009)

Togashi just doesnt give a darn man..most mangakas would just redraw so that there is no censoring.


Still to get censored in a volume release is gay....I mean the first chapters had hisoka carrying a detached head for a good part of a chapter..was not censored.


I understand some of the "eating" scenes with the ants...but anything else is too much.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 23, 2009)

Why the hell are there no spoilers yet  Scanners you disappoint me. HxH comes back after that long of a hiatus and you don't even put spoilers online.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 24, 2009)

@Neby
Again, I never denied that your proposal doesn't make sense, in fact I agree that it will be more accurate. My only problem is that it just makes things unnecessarily complicated. I myself am satisfied with Meleoron's ranking already. Yes it's imperfect, but it works well enough _for our purposes_. If there's someone who's stupid enough to waste 30 points by pairing Meleoron with Neon or Moritake then that's their problem. Nearly everyone will use Meleoron wisely and pair him up with characters who will greatly benefit from him, like with Morau, Knuckle or Owl. That's why I said that, if you really want to carry that solution out, then you (or someone else who agrees with you) can do the bonus points tier and the rest of us will just nod or shake our head in response.

And I don't really understand why you're suddenly so concerned about the accuracy of Meleoron's ranking when this whole deal was never wholly accurate in the first place. 

In any case, that's just my view. To anyone who's more versed with the tournament thing, feel free to correct me.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 24, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah,man
> it looks nothing like togashi
> 
> plus the king got 6 arms and 3 tails,right now



i think they're after images as well 

from the volume raw:



the other two tails and four arms are lighter than the main ones, which suggest that they're after images


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 24, 2009)

*OHMYGOD GUYS (A FEW) SPOILER PICS ARE OUT.*


I just caught a glimpse of the pics because I don't want to be spoiled, but they looked pretty epic pek 

*Get your spoiler tags ready, k?* 

*hides in a cave with krizma and hgfdsahjkl til scans come out *


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 24, 2009)

Brb set change


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 24, 2009)

i'm tempted to look, someone stop me 

@danchou
this week's op or hxh?


----------



## Gunners (Dec 24, 2009)

brb, wiping the cum off the laptop.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 24, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> i'm tempted to look, someone stop me
> 
> @danchou
> this week's op or hxh?


Do it!

This weeks HxH, no doubt about that. 

Especially when we see the full chapter.


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow. Stunning art. It's nice to see that Togashi invested some energy into cleaning up his rushed brush-stroke looking pencils. Cleaner lines are desirable, and we know he's capable.

Netero's mega attack getting tanked is kinda unfortunate though. I love the last pose though - we know he's serious because he's making a heart shape? bwuahahahaha


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 24, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> i think they're after images as well
> 
> from the volume raw:
> 
> ...



oh,that's after image

in the the page I got,everything was the same colour,nothing was lighter


----------



## NeBy (Dec 24, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> @Neby
> Again, I never denied that your proposal doesn't make sense, in fact I agree that it will be more accurate. My only problem is that it just makes things unnecessarily complicated. I myself am satisfied with Meleoron's ranking already. Yes it's imperfect, but it works well enough _for our purposes_. If there's someone who's stupid enough to waste 30 points by pairing Meleoron with Neon or Moritake then that's their problem. Nearly everyone will use Meleoron wisely and pair him up with characters who will greatly benefit from him, like with Morau, Knuckle or Owl. That's why I said that, if you really want to carry that solution out, then you (or someone else who agrees with you) can do the bonus points tier and the rest of us will just nod or shake our head in response.
> 
> And I don't really understand why you're suddenly so concerned about the accuracy of Meleoron's ranking when this whole deal was never wholly accurate in the first place.
> ...



Well, it's not like I'm all obsessed with it, so I don't care THAT much to make an entire new rankingsystem. But I was the one who came up with the class-divisions where I put the list of Krizma in it, and then it was rightfully adjusted with other peoples' remarks and suggestions (including yours) and vice versa. The point is, even if it was/is never going to be completely accurate, it made sense to make the list as it was, because it was consistent.

I remember the remark I made about Kurapica quite earlier on; that he should be considered a tier higher when fighting against GR, but since that's an external factor (who is he going to be paired against) and all the other characters were given points and put in a certain class based on their intrinsic value, I thought it still made sense to put him in the tier he was in. However, now that you've put Melereon so high based on an external factor of who he is going to be paired with, it just defies the logic that was used until now.

So - well, you know me  - it's not about _Melereon_ I'm concerned, I'm concerned about the _logic_ that is used (now). The question whether one is so stupid as to pair Melereon with someone weak, is not the point at all here. The fact remains that, according to the values given, they would be a well-matched pair against Bloster and Kastro. This is obviously not the case at all. So there is something seriously wrong with the values given, that much is clear. The fault is glaringly obvious with Melereons' points and tier: he just does not belong there, based on his strength. While all the rest DO belong there, based on their strength. For instance, if I pair Kuroro with Neon they STILL would be worth around 50 points, meaning they could _effectively_ win against a team consisting of shizuku and kalluto. Do the same with Melereon, and it immediately becomes apparent there is something seriously wrong with his perceived strength of 30 points.

That's what's bugging me, not how accurate his level is, but that he's wilfully and knowingly placed in a tier where everyone actually knows he doesn't belong based on his strength. AND that it's only done with him. As said, Kurpica, octosquid, ubo, etc. would also potentially become much stronger when placed in certain combo's or against certain enemies, yet are only rated to their own strength. It's clear that, logically speaking, and remaining consistent, the same should be done to Melereon, then.

Yes, yes... it's only an imaginary tiering, and I'm not laying awake at night about it, but still, it irks me. For a list that is so good in all other aspects (it's a remarkable feat that, for being so subjective - I thought there was going to be more protest from Hisokatards, for instance - it pans out quite consistently) that there is one last-minute change that contradicts all the logic used until then. Suddenly, one deviates from the principle that one should only look at the intrinsic power of a character, while all the rest had to abide to it.

And if logic didn't matter, why argue that this or that character should be placed stronger or lower (like of Pokkuru, etc., to which I agreed, because it was a logical assumption)? Surely it was to make things as accurate as possible? So I find it strange that now I'm being asked why I find the accuracy of Melereon so important.

Because accuracy in general is important for a tier-list? Because we evaluated other characters on their strength too, to be as accurate as possible?

I guess I'm just a bit disillusioned about the last list, when it was going so strong and being so good. I actually think your former list (with Melereon having 12 points and being in a much lower tier), made more sense. While it might be debatable what is the best option when including external factors (which are only incorporated selectively for some characters but not for others, it would seem) in the equation of making a tier-list, I think we can all agree that a tier-list based on the actual strength and power of the characters, would place Melereon much, much lower.

Looking at it in a viewpoint of logic and consistency, he last list is a step backwards compared to the former.



chikkychappy said:


> i think they're after images as well
> 
> from the volume raw:
> 
> ...



Yes, I read that remark too, but I thought he was joking.

OBVIOUSLY , it are after-images; who the heck would really believe the king suddenly grew a few arms and tails? The whole idea of that scene is to show the king is preparing himself and taking a fight-stance.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 24, 2009)

I love it love it love it, its awesome <3

I cant wait till its scanalated ^^


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 24, 2009)

chikky

did you look?


----------



## NeBy (Dec 24, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> @Neby
> Again, I never denied that your proposal doesn't make sense, in fact I agree that it will be more accurate. My only problem is that it just makes things unnecessarily complicated. I myself am satisfied with Meleoron's ranking already. Yes it's imperfect, but it works well enough _for our purposes_. If there's someone who's stupid enough to waste 30 points by pairing Meleoron with Neon or Moritake then that's their problem. Nearly everyone will use Meleoron wisely and pair him up with characters who will greatly benefit from him, like with Morau, Knuckle or Owl. That's why I said that, if you really want to carry that solution out, then you (or someone else who agrees with you) can do the bonus points tier and the rest of us will just nod or shake our head in response.
> 
> And I don't really understand why you're suddenly so concerned about the accuracy of Meleoron's ranking when this whole deal was never wholly accurate in the first place.
> ...



Well, it's not like I'm all obsessed with it, so I don't care THAT much to make an entire new rankingsystem. But I was the one who came up with the class-divisions where I put the list of Krizma in it, and then it was rightfully adjusted with other peoples' remarks and suggestions (including yours) and vice versa. The point is, even if it was/is never going to be completely accurate, it made sense to make the list as it was, because it was consistent.

I remember the remark I made about Kurapica quite earlier on; that he should be considered a tier higher when fighting against GR, but since that's an external factor (who is he going to be paired against) and all the other characters were given points and put in a certain class based on their intrinsic value, I thought it still made sense to put him in the tier he was in. However, now that you've put Melereon so high based on an external factor of who he is going to be paired with, it just defies the logic that was used until now.

So - well, you know me  - it's not about _Melereon_ I'm concerned, I'm concerned about the _logic_ that is used (now). The question whether one is so stupid as to pair Melereon with someone weak, is not the point at all here. The fact remains that, according to the values given, they would be a well-matched pair against Bloster and Kastro. This is obviously not the case at all. So there is something seriously wrong with the values given, that much is clear. The fault is glaringly obvious with Melereons' points and tier: he just does not belong there, based on his strength. While all the rest DO belong there, based on their strength. For instance, if I pair Kuroro with Neon they STILL would be worth around 50 points, meaning they could _effectively_ win against a team consisting of shizuku and kalluto. Do the same with Melereon, and it immediately becomes apparent there is something seriously wrong with his perceived strength of 30 points.

That's what's bugging me; not how accurately judged his strength might be on a minute level, but that he's wilfully and knowingly placed in a tier where everyone actually knows he doesn't belong based on his strength. AND that it's only done with him. As said, Kurpica, octosquid, ubo, etc. would also potentially become much stronger when placed in certain combo's or against certain enemies, yet are only rated to their own strength. It's clear that, logically speaking, and remaining consistent, the same should be done to Melereon, then.

Yes, yes... it's only an imaginary tiering, and I'm not laying awake at night about it, but still, it irks me. For a list that is so good in all other aspects (it's a remarkable feat that, for being so subjective - I thought there was going to be more protest from Hisokatards, for instance - it pans out quite consistently) that there is one last-minute change that contradicts all the logic used until then. Suddenly, one deviates from the principle that one should only look at the intrinsic power of a character, while all the rest had to abide to it.

And if logic didn't matter, why argue that this or that character should be placed stronger or lower (like of Pokkuru, etc., to which I agreed, because it was a logical assumption)? Surely it was to make things as accurate as possible? So I find it strange that now I'm being asked why I find the accuracy of Melereon so important.

Because accuracy in general is important for a tier-list? Because we evaluated other characters on their intrinsic strength too, to be as accurate as possible?

I guess I'm just a bit disillusioned about the last list, when it was going so strong and being so good. I actually think your former list (with Melereon having 12 points and being in a much lower tier), made more sense. While it might be debatable what is the best option when including external factors (which are only incorporated selectively for some characters but not for others, it would seem) in the equation of making a tier-list, I think we can all agree that a tier-list based on the actual strength and power of the characters, would place Melereon much, much lower.

Looking at it in a viewpoint of logic and consistency, he last list is a step backwards compared to the former.



chikkychappy said:


> i think they're after images as well
> 
> from the volume raw:
> 
> ...



Yes, I read that remark too, but I thought he was joking.

OBVIOUSLY , it are after-images; who the heck would really believe the king suddenly grew a few arms and tails? The whole idea of that scene is to show the king is preparing himself and taking a fight-stance.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 24, 2009)

Since there is no mention of the serialization going on for 10 chapters, so far, I'm starting to think we might get more. 





KidQuick said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I like the art as well even if the pics are quite small.

Why do you think it's unfortunate for Netero's attack to get tanked? Because we can't really get a good display of it's strength or because the King is still unphazed by it?

The heart is a nice touch indeed.


----------



## krizma (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry christmas btw, it's already christmas eve over here


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 24, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Since there is no mention of the serialization going on for 10 chapters, so far, I'm starting to think we might get more.



Lets hope so! I just cant see that happening then again there are only 11 pages so far, maybe again drop of number of pages so that he wont take another break and as if that worked before lol


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 24, 2009)

fuck fuck
I saw the colour page and the first one,I can't hold back 



> Yes, I read that remark too, but I thought he was joking.
> 
> OBVIOUSLY , it are after-images; who the heck would really believe the king suddenly grew a few arms and tails? The whole idea of that scene is to show the king is preparing himself and taking a fight-stance



It's after image,in the page I got
all of the colours for the arms were the same, nothing was lighter,it's clear in that one



> who the heck would really believe the king suddenly grew a few arms and tails?



Yupi grew them suddenly and since my scan wasn't clear,I was confused


----------



## NeBy (Dec 24, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> chikky
> 
> did you look?



Ooooowwww! :33 pek 


It was so wonderful, hgfds! Especially that part where Ging and some other guy (never saw him before; probably another elite-tier nenfighter; maybe someone from the top 5, also?) came to help Netero and they defeated the King together!

But now they have to face Poofu and Yupi who arrived at the scenery, and they're pretty beaten as it is! How will they deal with those RG's?! 

You should have a look too, hgfds; the pics are great!!

: evil


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 24, 2009)

I saw the colour page and the first page,looks awesoooooome


----------



## Danchou (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah, I know what you mean Neby but my raws a little different. I still can't believe that Kuroro came out of nowhere with Hisoka's dead body and then went on to solo the King, Netero and the Royal Guards saying that he was just warming up. I think he even said that Ging's next on his list.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 24, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean Neby. I still can't believe that Kuroro came out of nowhere with Hisoka's dead body and then went on to solo the King, Netero and the Royal Guards saying that he was just warming up. I think he even said that Ging's next on his list.



You're putting it on too thickly. Even hgfds isn't naive enough to buy that.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 24, 2009)

Genjutsu attacks ?




> You're putting it on too thickly. Even hgfds isn't naive enough to buy that



he is confusing me for you


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 24, 2009)

yes,I won't look at it (it was only one pgae)
I'll go hide now


----------



## Danchou (Dec 24, 2009)

NeBy said:


> You're putting it on too thickly. Even hgfds isn't naive enough to buy that.


We're not out to actually spoil people's reading fun or are we.? 

Plus what I said is quite possible. :ho

So, do we vote HxH for MotM January or wait for February? Maybe we should wait with voting since we still don't know how many chapters we're going to get.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 24, 2009)

Guys, sorry for the doublepost but Ritual Scan Forge has a more complete raw. There are several pics which aren't on nexgear.

HxH 291 cam raw.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 24, 2009)

lol at you guys , i though MotM was just a popularity contest.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 24, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Well, as I see it, we have two chances to get a MotM, and we're not sure we'll get either one of them...so why waste the first by not trying at all? *If we fail for January, we still got February, but at least we've tried.* If we only try for February and fail, that's it.
> .



The thing is, we're like 85% certain we're going to win given HxH's popularity in these boards. So if we choose January from the get-go, there's a very chance we'll win it. My view right now is that, with an average of 1.75 chapters (7/4) for the whole January, there'd be MEAGER data to talk about. An MoTM would then be superfluous because this thread will be enough to discuss the little data we have. For me, I'd rather take the risk with February than go for January immediately, wherein for the latter, we're certain we have very little to talk about anyway.

*Think about this: we can only have MoTM for once a year. Would you really want to waste it on an inactive month?* I'd rather take the risk and have not MoTM after all than be assured of an MoTM on an inactive month.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 24, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean Neby but my raws a little different. I still can't believe that Kuroro came out of nowhere with Hisoka's dead body and then went on to solo the King, Netero and the Royal Guards saying that he was just warming up. I think he even said that Ging's next on his list.



uuuuuuuuuuh such stupid dreams they shall remain as dreams 

I will talk to you guys when it actually happens =p


EDIT: 

It feels good to have a reason to update the first post <3


----------



## NeBy (Dec 24, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> The thing is, we're like 85% certain we're going to win given HxH's popularity in these boards. So if we choose January from the get-go, there's a very chance we'll win it. My view right now is that, with an average of 1.75 chapters (7/4) for the whole January, there'd be MEAGER data to talk about. An MoTM would then be superfluous because this thread will be enough to discuss the little data we have. For me, I'd rather take the risk with February than go for January immediately, wherein for the latter, we're certain we have very little to talk about anyway.
> 
> *Think about this: we can only have MoTM for once a year. Would you really want to waste it on an inactive month?* I'd rather take the risk and have not MoTM after all than be assured of an MoTM on an inactive month.



WTF are you talking about? 

We can have several MotM in a year, you just can't have them two months on a row.

Edit: Apparently some new rule says we can't anymore, but that doesn't change anything to the calculation of the odds we have for getting a MotM.

And where do you come up with that 85%? Even then you would have a quarter possibility of failing, and as far as I know, we've tried to get HxH to be a MotM 5 times the last 3 years, and we only succeeded in getting it 2-3 times, if I recall correctly. At most this makes it a succesrate of 60%. That means there is a 40% possibility of it not getting a MotM. So we're wasting a 60% opportunity now for a 60% chance of getting it in February, because it *might* be better in feb?

Everyones' opinion differs, of course, and we can't force anyone to vote anyway, but I simply do not concur with that viewpoint.

While feb might or might not prove better than Jan: we simply don't know. Whether we'll have a MotM at all; it is far from certain. So in that context, it doesn't make sense to ignore an (uncertain) opportunity just because we have another (uncertain) opportunity the next month.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 24, 2009)

Even I think February would be a better month for MOTM ^^

Although I hope we get a lot of traffic for it


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 24, 2009)

NeBy said:


> WTF are you talking about?
> 
> We can have several MotM in a year, you just can't have them two months on a row.



naive as always Neby  

we can get only one per year

Liar Game


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Looking at the raw as of now, it looks like the king and netero are fighting as equals as of now, since all of those badass attacks from netero isnt putting the king down but at the same time he hasnt had a chance to make an attack as of yet, hopefully we see one of kings badass moves in the next chapter 
I wonder if he picks up netero's moves along the way ...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 24, 2009)

tbh,I don't care about MoTM

I just don't want any manga to win against HxH


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 24, 2009)

NeBy said:


> WTF are you talking about?
> 
> We can have several MotM in a year, you just can't have them two months on a row.



New rules. We can only have them once a year.



> And where do you come up with that 85%? Even then you would have a quarter possibility of failing, and as far as I know, we've tried to get HxH to be a MotM *5 times the last 3 years*, and we only succeeded in getting it 2-3 times, if I recall correctly. At most this makes it a succesrate of 60%. That means there is a 40% possibility of it not getting a MotM. So we're wasting a 60% opportunity now for a 60% chance of getting it in February, because it *might* be better in feb?



When were these times?



> While feb might or might not prove better than Jan: we simply don't know.



What's so difficult to know about this? On February there will more new chapters released, more fresh chapters that people would like to discuss. So all things being equal, February will be better (given two assumptions: that we'll win and there'll be chapters).

Anyway, whatever, I have no intention of arguing with you more on Christmas eve. I have already given my views, it's up to you guys to decide. 

If other guys really want Feb, make it a point to ask Kira to remove your vote because Neby will never stop lobbying for the contrary.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 24, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> naive as always Neby
> 
> we can get only one per year
> 
> Liar Game



hmm...is that a new rule? 

I have no problem with acknowledging I was wrong when I am wrong, albeit it hasn't got anything to do with naivity; just that I had the impression we had more than MotM in the year, or am I wrong? That would mean the times we got a MotM were always a year apart? I'll go check it out.

But anyway, the core issue remains: since we're not assured of either the quality of the chapters, nor if we will even get one, we simply loose an opportunity. Whether one gets only one MotM in a year or not doesn't change anything in that respect.

It's not a "if we don't go for it on Jan, we'll certainly have a better one in Feb"-reasoning that should be applied here. It could well be we end up with a less-talkworthy or even NO MotM at all.




> Anyway, whatever, I have no intention of arguing with you more on Christmas eve. I have already given my views, it's up to you guys to decide.
> 
> If other guys really want Feb, make it a point to ask Kira to remove your vote because Neby will never stop lobbying for the contrary.



 

I could follow you up until the first paragraph, but what the heck is the last meant to be?

If they voted for Jan, why would they have to ask to remove anything because I am lobbying for January?!! That makes even less sense as what you said before!

Should I say they have to vote January then, because you're lobbying for February? 

You said your arguments, I gave mine. If people are prone to arguments for deciding when to vote (note, however, that you can STILL vote for February when Jan fails, while the opposite is not possible), they should evaluate the merits of the argumentation. It has nothing to do with _who_ argumented something. If someone else than you had come up with the same viewpoint, I would have evaluated it the same way. Should I find it more or less persuasive if it's you or not? That doesn't make sense.

Maybe I'm interpreting it wrong, but frankly, I'm a bit rubbed the wrong way with your last statement. Certainly, we do not agree on this subject and have other viewpoints, but what has that to do with a person making the arguments? Even if I am 'lobbying' one way, you do it the other way; so what? I'm not contending people should ignore your arguments because it's you. If I lose with my arguments, and we loose January, we still can go for February. If you loose with your argumentation, we either have January, or nothing at all. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 24, 2009)

It's not that important really. Whether we have the MotM in January, February or nothing at all, we've always got this thread to fall back on. 

I also used to like January, but I can see the appeal of February as well. Maybe we should wait until it's more clear how many chapters we are going to have. I'm not casting my vote yet.

Let's just enjoy the excitement of having a new chapter and the hollidays and we'll see how things go from there.


----------



## Blade (Dec 24, 2009)

i saw the spoiler pics, freakin lord


----------



## Blade (Dec 24, 2009)

HxH 291 cam raw

raw


----------



## NeBy (Dec 24, 2009)

Danchou said:


> It's not that important really. Whether we have the MotM in January, February or nothing at all, we've always got this thread to fall back on.



Yes, chikky said in one of his earlier posts about the same thing, but that makes it even more confusing. If it's *really* not all that important to have a MotM anyway, than it can't *certainly* be important WHAT month we get (I think chikky said something similar as you). So why the heck would it matter if we got January?

*I* do think it's important to have a MotM, even if we have this thread (one does not exclude the other, after all).

But it doesn't make sense to first say it doesn't matter which or even if we get any MotM, and than argument for several posts that it should be February instead of January.

Something just doesn't add up, here.

If I say it doesn't matter whether or not I get tomato-soup on Friday and chicken-soup on Saturday, or even nothing at all, I'm not going to continue debating why I'd rather have chicken-soup on Saturday instead of the tomato-soup on Friday.

It doesn't make sense.



> I also used to like January, but I can see the appeal of February as well. Maybe we should wait until it's more clear how many chapters we are going to have. I'm not casting my vote yet.
> 
> Let's just enjoy the excitement of having a new chapter and the hollidays and we'll see how things go from there.



I think the numbers are incorrect, but even if I would take what chikky said on face-value, it would still mean that:

1) we would get - what - one chapter more? So it's not like a toally 'useless' month vs. an 'useful' month as chikky said. Only the possibility that we have one or two chapters more to talk about in February than in January; that doesn't make January 'useless'.

2) we don't even know how many chapters we'll get, so even the above is uncertain. Also uncertain is what quality the chapters are going to be, which is a more important issue for determing the 'interesting'-part of a MotM, than merely base it on quantity. However, except for the fact we know the next chapter will have some sweet Netero-vs-king fight in it, we can't know which month is going to be turn out better in that regard. It might be Jan, or Feb, but in any case, it _is not sure_ that it's going to be Feb, as has been implicated.

3) we're not sure whether or not we'll gain ANY MotM. And if people don't care if they have a MotM at all, what do they care _which_ month we get? It doesn't make sense.

4) There is, both times, a 25% chance of NOT getting it (even with the optimistic numbers of chikky). If we just give up on our first opportunity, it means we have 1/4 chance of getting NOTHING this year. If we take both opportunities, we're obviously doubling or chances to get a MotM. That's simple arithmetics. 

5) What do we lose in a worst-case scenario when going for Jan and failing: that we have to try again in Feb. What is the worst-case scenario if we lose in Feb: that we get _nothing_. What do we get in the case Jan wins: we have a MotM which may or may not have less chapters that may or may not be better than of Feb. What do we get in the case Feb wins: we have a MotM which may or may not have more chapters that may or may not be better than of Jan.

Thus, we add the _certainty of doubling_ the chances we get _nothing_, for an unknown chance of getting an extra chapter and an equal uncertainty we might get a more interesting month?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 24, 2009)

I spoiled a new pic by mistake  

chikky,spoil just one more


----------



## NeBy (Dec 24, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> I don't really care anymore which month we get. I'm just annoyed with Neby for insinuating that we're being "illogical" and unreasonable (as he always does, nothing new there) for going for February outright. We agree with the basic facts you know, we just differ on the assessment of probabilities and preferences.



Well, it DOES boil down to this, regardless of an assessment of probabilities:

"Thus, we add the _certainty of doubling_ the chances we get _nothing_, for an _unknown chance_ of getting an extra chapter and an _equal uncertainty_ we might get a more interesting month?"

So how is denying that, logical? 

If we agree that we don't really know how many chapters there will be in each month, that we don't know anything about the quality of any of the chapters, and that we lose 50% of our chance to get a MotM, than the above conclusion is inevitable.

Preference and logic are two different things. I'm well aware that you prefer having one or two chapters more to discuss above having a MotM in January, but that is based on several unsubstantiated preconceptions, such as that we will have the next month for sure, that there will be more chapters, etc.

If you get rid of those opinionated preferences, you are left with (more) logic. Hence, an argumentation that doesn't base itself on preference, but on the bare facts as we (currently) know it, is intrinsically more logical than if it does.

While this doesn't mean the whole of your argumentation was completely illogical, it does mean  your reasoning was less logical than mine.

Your 'going outright for February' was more based on preference and the feeling we would be better of in February, than logically analysing the facts and chances.

Thus, indeed, your conclusion that I thought it was more illogical was right (because it IS less based on logic, and more on your personal feelings).



> Anyway, for the sake of the thread let's just shut up about it and go back to discussing the raw.



Agreed!


----------



## NeBy (Dec 24, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I spoiled a new pic by mistake
> 
> chikky,spoil just one more



Since you've spoiled so many already, you can as well go ahead and get everything spoiled!


----------



## The Imp (Dec 24, 2009)

Indignant Guile said:


> lol at you guys , i though MotM was just a popularity contest.



it is 

also spoilers look cool

i'm so glad there's no octopus


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 24, 2009)

*ignores neby*



hgfdsahjkl said:


> I spoiled a new pic by mistake



what the fuck are you doing spoiling yourself. you're ruining the experience of reading hxh by doing that. you should read the work as intended by togashi. that's what you've always said, i can't believe you're going against that now   




(feels good to finally tell you off about spoilers  i thought it wouldn't happen in my lifetime )



> chikky,spoil just one more



i spoiled myself only with a 0.5second glimpse of two pics, i win 

krizma still beats us though


----------



## NeBy (Dec 24, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> check my siggy, it has been out for a while now =p
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm downloading it now! 




chikkychappy said:


> *ignores neby*


----------



## Candy (Dec 24, 2009)

I think your sig is above the limit 


And sadly its not working becuase blade of immortal is winning


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 24, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> *ignores neby*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why bother caring about what togashi has intended? Does he even gives a fuck about his fans? 



NeBy said:


> I'm downloading it now!


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 24, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> Why bother caring about what togashi has intended? Does he even gives a fuck about his fans?



We're doing that for ourselves, not for him. It's just a better experience to read the chapters as he intended 

Still doesn't change the fact that he's an asshole though


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 24, 2009)

how naive Neby?
Nico tricked you 

dont DL it


----------



## NeBy (Dec 24, 2009)

Candy said:


> I think your sig is above the limit
> 
> 
> And sadly its not working becuase blade of immortal is winning



That's because some were lobbying against HxH getting it in January, and because I didn't put up my sig up that long ago?

At least, I hope it is! 

Otherwise we're in deep shit, EVEN for Feb, if this is all our HxH community can muster!!  


@Hisoka: oh, noeeess! I sense evil!

@hgfds: I didn't open it yet! 

But I will, because I know full well it ain't what it's supposed to be, but I'm curious at WHAT it is, then


----------



## KidTony (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry sweet christmass to me

So here comes the dreaded question. Is this another 10-week seraliziation with a break at the end, or is HXH finally back?


----------



## Candy (Dec 24, 2009)

I was just thinking. If HxH gets the sub-form for the month then that means there can be athread edicated to ranking hxh characters in a tourbnament tier. I think it could be done in a month


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 24, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> We're doing that for ourselves, not for him. It's just a better experience to read the chapters as he intended
> 
> Still doesn't change the fact that he's an asshole though





hgfdsahjkl said:


> how naive Neby?
> Nico tricked you
> 
> dont DL it



I shall convert you all to Spoilerfans by end these 10 chaps  if we are gonna get 10 =/



NeBy said:


> That's because some were lobbying against HxH getting it in January, and because I didn't put up my sig up that long ago?
> 
> At least, I hope it is!
> 
> Otherwise we're in deep shit, EVEN for Feb, if this is all our HxH community can muster!!



We are on the second on the current votes and even though half of us havent voted yet cause they want it for feb so I think we are mustering pretty good there 



KidTony said:


> Merry sweet christmass to me
> 
> So here comes the dreaded question. Is this another 10-week seraliziation with a break at the end, or is HXH finally back?


No one knows yet, nothing has been announced it might be a one chapter


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 24, 2009)

Candy said:


> I was just thinking. If HxH gets the sub-form for the month then that means there can be athread edicated to ranking hxh characters in a tourbnament tier. I think it could be done in a month



Yeah, I wanted January as well initially (which was why I enthusiastically nominated it) because I thought we can use the tournament to fill-up the subforum. But the tournament organizers are not around and nothing seems to be happening to it. 



Hisoka said:


> I shall convert you all to Spoilerfans by end these 10 chaps



I think it'll be the other way around


----------



## NeBy (Dec 24, 2009)

Candy said:


> I was just thinking. If HxH gets the sub-form for the month then that means there can be athread edicated to ranking hxh characters in a tourbnament tier. I think it could be done in a month



Yes, I have been thinking about that too. It would be great for reaching a consensus on the tier-lists.

Anway, I'll be off shortly.

As tradition upholds (at least where I live): Christmas is spend with family, newyear with friends. And its about time I leave this thread, thus. 

See you all! (still before Newyear, I suppose).


----------



## Candy (Dec 24, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Yeah, I wanted January as well initially (which was why I enthusiastically nominated it) because I thought we can use the tournament to fill-up the subforum. But the tournament organizers are not around and nothing seems to be happening to it.



If the tournament is sucsesful and we can get it done within the month, then maybye the hxh tournament can get its own sub-form 

Although its took bleach about 3/4 of a year to get its own sub-form, I think we could do it much faster with all these active hxh people.

You guys dotn really need tournament orginisers, you just need people to look  at the other tournments and make the hxh tournmanet of of that, its simple. 

In other words, you guys can be the tournament orginisers


----------



## Pitou (Dec 24, 2009)

nya I didn`t read any spoilers

you`re weak:ho


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2009)

i'm tempted to vote for jan just to give hxh a chance for either months polls.

must...not...download....raw......!!!!!!!!

edit: damn that color page is awesome. togashi's art got even better!


----------



## Jugger (Dec 24, 2009)

Togashi art relly is at his best in 291. I haven?t seen anything better from Togashi


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 24, 2009)

i wish marry Christmas to all HxH fans!!!!! enjoy your holidays!


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 24, 2009)

how so the perspective is wacky as fuck


----------



## Danchou (Dec 24, 2009)

I think there are some panels where the art is rather simple. Could've used more detail. It might have a little to do with the low quality of the cam raw though.

I'm off for the day. Merry Christmas (Eve) everyone!


----------



## Candy (Dec 24, 2009)

Who cares as long as it comes out


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey everybody read chapters 260 to 290..its a really good read when read all together


----------



## KidTony (Dec 24, 2009)

everything in HXH is a good read


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 24, 2009)

My set > you guys


----------



## The Imp (Dec 24, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> My set > you guys



i prefer your old one


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 24, 2009)

The Jon Snow one? Yeah, I hear you on that, but it's not HxH.


----------



## Fran (Dec 24, 2009)

That's a nice Hitsugaya signature you got there Danchoui :ho 


*Spoiler*: __ 



:ho





Chikky's Hisoka signature is friggin' hot.
Dat Sig


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 24, 2009)

I see Pokkuru in your sig krizma.

Good call.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 24, 2009)

I checked Hitsugaara's site and they haven't been active in almost a year, hopefully someone does scan it.


----------



## krizma (Dec 24, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> I see Pokkuru in your sig krizma.
> 
> Good call.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 24, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> *FUCK YES YES YES YES*
> 
> Just read it: EPIC. Togashi knows what we want.



In b4 9 chapters of octopus

"starting next week, there will be a hiatus. Thank you for your understanding ^_^"


----------



## krizma (Dec 24, 2009)

I think it would be hilarious if togashi scared us by showing the octopus right on the first page of the reserialization, then skips to netero vs. king. or if he makes chapter 300 an octopus cliffhanger and then never show him again, just to vex us


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 24, 2009)

great chapter, at first i thouth netero would be screwed, but he just keeps impressing us, asexpected from him. cant wait for the scan.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 24, 2009)

Nobody cares about you


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 24, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Nobody cares about you



But but but I thought you all loved me


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 24, 2009)

oh,we all love you

give me your name & stop with the spoilers 

-damn
the difference is only 4 votes  and we aren't even trying


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 24, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> oh,we all love you
> 
> give me your name & stop with the spoilers
> 
> ...



lol you will never get my name 

That is very good


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2009)

Spoilers in Spoiler Tags, I don't want it ruined


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 24, 2009)

Why is Netero doing a ♥ sign?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2009)

ITS OUT!!!! I'll read it tomorrow after I've re-read the last 10 chapters.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 24, 2009)

Candy said:


> If the tournament is sucsesful and we can get it done within the month, then maybye the hxh tournament can get its own sub-form
> 
> Although its took bleach about 3/4 of a year to get its own sub-form, I think we could do it much faster with all these active hxh people.
> 
> ...



So who knows enough to be able do this? 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> -damn
> the difference is only 4 votes  and we aren't even trying



yeah  but neby kept being pessimistic about our chances 

And oh, *spoiler tags people *


Edit: HOLY FUCK IT'S OUT 
oh, but i prefer cnet's translation (with all due respect to kewl, who's the most awesome hxh fan ever). i'm really picky with my scan and translation quality. what should i do


----------



## The Imp (Dec 24, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Why is Netero doing a ♥ sign?



It's either part of his next technique or to show he is putting all of his spirit into this fight.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 24, 2009)

good god the color page is ridiculous. i've never seen anything like that from togashi, it's like he didn't do it. 

it's so obvious he cares about this arc 



Mattaru said:


> Chikky's Hisoka signature is friggin' hot.
> Dat Sig



very


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 24, 2009)

Chapter felt a bit lacking, after so many months it lacked more content, i have read it almost as fast as i read a Bleach chapter, but it was pretty good.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Why is Netero doing a ♥ sign?



netero is all about love and peace. his attacks are even based off the symbols of peace.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2009)

Just voted for HxH.

Epic chapter.  Netero is about is get owned next chapter.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 chapter

Netero is such a monster

now the king shall rise


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



as awesome as netero's abilities look it seems like they're having shit affect on Meruem.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 24, 2009)

eh, it felt a bit short, but it was alright.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 24, 2009)

it was short..........


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 24, 2009)

Chapter felt freaking short, but it was awesome nonetheless. I'm always excited when I see more of Netero's younger years. There really should be a flashback arc dedicated to him. Also who else thinks Netero is going to die here? Wonder how long this fights will continue before they jump to another scene.

Also why are we posting with spoiler tags? Chapter is out scanlateed..


----------



## The Imp (Dec 24, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> Chapter felt freaking short, but it was awesome nonetheless. I'm always excited when I see more of Netero's younger years. There really should be a flashback arc dedicated to him. Also who else thinks Netero is going to die here? Wonder how long this fights will continue before they jump to another scene.
> 
> Also why are we posting with spoiler tags? Chapter is out scanlateed..



Yeah I think Netero will die as well. He already seems to be outclassed by Mereum. Plus his death would bring the Vice-President into the story.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 24, 2009)

> lso who else thinks Netero is going to die here?


Seems kinda given. We're already getting glimpses of his past. And so far his attacks have yet to scratch Muruem.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 24, 2009)

Liar Game


----------



## Fran (Dec 24, 2009)

Ah thanks.
Also, wtf cover?  Snot-nose Komugi 

Great chapter, great display of hatsu.
Not impressed with the art, but I'm just glad that it's back.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 24, 2009)

Wonder who's gonna go out more epicly Netero or Whitebeard


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Dec 24, 2009)

Im so happy it's back.
Chapter was great.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 24, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Ah thanks.
> Also, wtf cover?  Snot-nose Komugi
> 
> Great chapter, great display of hatsu.
> Not impressed with the art, but I'm just glad that it's back.



I almost didn't recognize Komugi on the cover. She actually look kinda cute. I also didn't expect her to have blond hair. It was almost as big of a shock as 
Palms "I'm on a date with Gon" look.


----------



## Fran (Dec 24, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> I almost didn't recognize Komugi on the cover. She actually look kinda cute. I also didn't expect her to have blond hair. It was almost as big of a shock as
> Palms "I'm on a date with Gon" look.



Yah, she looks delicious, even with her trademark snot.

Also Here. Is Netero just doing Bleach-esque shit talking or does he really think that he can beat the King? Especially after pre-hiatus, the king got up unscathed from his hatsu.

Sure the King's taking a beating now, but it looks like one of those 'get up completely unharmed the next chapter' kinda things.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 25, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Yah, she looks delicious, even with her trademark snot.
> 
> Also Here. Is Netero just doing Bleach-esque shit talking or does he really think that he can beat the King? Especially after pre-hiatus, the king got up unscathed from his hatsu.
> 
> Sure the King's taking a beating now, but it looks like one of those 'get up completely unharmed the next chapter' kinda things.



Maybe he's planning on collapsing the pillars, which would explain why he picked the spot, was presumably aiming to get the two of them down there and his and Novu's confidence....... although that would be an odd fight


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 25, 2009)

It is obviously the King will evolve more and learn a new attack due to the Netero's attack inspiration just to spite the Netero.

-OR-

the king stand up and say "Are you done with those clown attack?"


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 25, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Wonder who's gonna go out more epicly Netero or Whitebeard



I think you lost the argument before you even started. I think that was the kings Blood being splattered. The King has a hardcore exoskeleton + plenty of nen for all around defense. I'm hoping this will not be a curb stomp...


----------



## Jugger (Dec 25, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Wonder who's gonna go out more epicly Netero or Whitebeard



Netero did more in one chapter than whitebeard in whole arc


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 25, 2009)

i see the boards open again, i just heard the news the new chapter is coming out soon, did d grayman also restart?


----------



## God Movement (Dec 25, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i see the boards open again, i just heard the news the new chapter is coming out soon, did d grayman also restart?



D.Gray-man came back from Hiatus a while ago...


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 25, 2009)

Loved the chapter and as I mentioned before I think they are fighting as equals as it is, sure Mereum hasnt done an attack yet but as said by all of you, none of Netero's attacks are causing much damage to him either, so I am wondering when will Mereum make his move and also will he use Netero's own attacks as starter for him?


----------



## Tempproxy (Dec 25, 2009)

WTF why is the kings arm attached didnt he lose it before, good chapter Netero laid the smackdown.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 25, 2009)

Hisoka was fucking lucky he didn't pursue a fight with Netero after he ignored him. He would have gotten squashed like a bug.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 25, 2009)

> but also because this fight allows him to fight against an opponent that he must defeat at all cost in order test his spirit as a martial artist that is reaching for the pinaccle of martial arts.
> 
> Even though it does not make much sense,



why?
from reading different manga&movies,it seems that all the top martial arts fighters got this mentality

but Netero is selfish,because his personal desire>his mission



> Hisoka was fucking lucky he didn't pursue a fight with Netero after he ignored him. He would have gotten squashed like a bug





hopefully,the power levels difference aren't huge as it seems


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 25, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Hisoka was fucking lucky he didn't pursue a fight with Netero after he ignored him. He would have gotten squashed like a bug.



NUH UH

Hisoka's bishiness + His overwhelming crotch love for Gon > Netero


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 25, 2009)

..............


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 25, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Hisoka was fucking lucky he didn't pursue a fight with Netero after he ignored him. He would have gotten squashed like a bug.



 that would've been hilarious


as for the chapter, it was awesome.  i especially liked how the king was just literally being slapped down. 

the only thing i didn't like was netero going all emo; i just felt it was so sudden. he just said a few chapters back, "before my heart begins to waver..." and now suddenly meruem is the only enemy he wants to kill with all his heart. 


now, time to wait for three weeks until the next chapter


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 25, 2009)

> before my heart begins to waver..." and now suddenly meruem is the only enemy he wants to kill with all his heart



he probably meant his determination,he wants to fight to death if the king is someone with good heart,Netero might lose his determination(before meeting the king,in Netero's eye king was a stronger oponent who must be killed and Netero wants it that way so that he can go all out)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 25, 2009)

Now,Netero is saying he'll defeat the king

what do you think about his pitou's comment?

Netero>RGs


----------



## krizma (Dec 25, 2009)

I also think Netero is stronger, but I don't think it makes up for a whole tier.
If both are at their peak (I don't mean age peak but momentary condition), imo netero will defeat Pitou, but Pitou could easily defeat netero otherwise (as biss pointed out). A nen fight between two nearly equal is always about strategies and clever use of abilities.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 25, 2009)

I mean that pitou's comment was an exxaggeration


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 25, 2009)

which comment?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 25, 2009)

that pitou is stronger than him..........
I know that what Netero said doesnt deny that completely but I still think it was an exxaggeration


----------



## Candy (Dec 25, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> that would've been hilarious
> 
> 
> as for the chapter, it was awesome.  i especially liked how the king was just literally being slapped down.
> ...



Wait, if the chapters out, can someone link me to it


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 25, 2009)

Here


----------



## Candy (Dec 25, 2009)

Just read it and its amazing


----------



## Pitou (Dec 25, 2009)

I bet netero and the king will die there
how do they want to leave the graveyeard


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 25, 2009)

Good chapter, bu i fuckin lol'd at Netero's Moe Moe Kyun stance


----------



## Pitou (Dec 25, 2009)

me too^^ but its so awsome
togashi is a moe otaku


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 25, 2009)

;_;  the long wait is finally over.  Finally my life can continue with some semblance of normalcy.


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 25, 2009)

I had to google up moe moe kyun

togashi is a fan of k-on n0ice



lol this panel is hilarious


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 25, 2009)

This thread lacks


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 25, 2009)

and you know what's even sadder? that shit will get a 2º season before you get a ova of hxh.


----------



## Pitou (Dec 25, 2009)

nya pitou is moe moe kyun of hxh 

pitou>k-on


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 25, 2009)

hawt **


----------



## The Imp (Dec 25, 2009)

Pitou said:


> me too^^ but its so awsome
> togashi is a moe otaku



fuck u togashit


----------



## Orion (Dec 25, 2009)

Wonder what attack is going to be neteros ultimate move...I mean the rapid fire all arms attack he did seems like it would be his strongest move.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 25, 2009)

Orion said:


> Wonder what attack is going to be neteros ultimate move...


----------



## Danchou (Dec 25, 2009)

According to kewl0210 on nexgear the latest SJ issue mentioned that Togashi's goal in 2010 year is to "draw as much as he can". That could explain why SJ didn't say that HxH would run for only 10 issues. It could be more but then again it could also be less. Let's count and hope it's more.



Orion said:


> Wonder what attack is going to be neteros ultimate move...I mean the rapid fire all arms attack he did seems like it would be his strongest move.


Well, that was his 99 Palm attack and while it was incredibly powerful judging by how it didn't really damage the King and Netero's still not sweating bullets, he probably has loads more up his sleeve. But still that attack was insane.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 25, 2009)

I hope Netero has more up his sleeve than simply brute force, but I'm starting to doubt it.


----------



## Jugger (Dec 25, 2009)

Danchou said:


> According to kewl0210 on nexgear the latest SJ issue mentioned that Togashi's goal in 2010 year is to "draw as much as he can". That could explain why SJ didn't say that HxH would run for only 10 issues. It could be more but then again it could also be less. Let's count and hope it's more.



That good to know. Well if togashi has some problems with weakly realese they should make him do it every second week.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 25, 2009)

I r confused, should i vote for HxH now or we will go for February ?


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 25, 2009)

omg thats so moe


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 25, 2009)

Votes are equal for now


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 25, 2009)

Meh screw this, im gonna for HxH no matter what.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 25, 2009)

Honestly I felt the pasing to this chapter to have been too smoothly connected to the other chapters. I mean when he came back from Hiatus last time, the writing style seemed if only just a small bit different. This time it felt more like "continuing on..." Almost as if he had already had this chapter drawn for last times hiatus.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 25, 2009)

Netero will probably commit suicide to defeat the king if he cannot beat him with his own strength..probably what the bunker is for.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 25, 2009)

nah i don't think netero's gonna die just yet. or the king for that matter. i really wanna see Gon fight Pitou!!


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 25, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> nah i don't think netero's gonna die just yet. or the king for that matter. i really wanna see Gon fight Pitou!!



he's not ready for pitou sadly. he needs to create a new ability because jajanken takes way too long to get ready.


----------



## Fran (Dec 25, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> This thread lacks




OH MY GOODNESS   

I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE

I see what you did too Pitou :ho

 That's so win. Source Klown? edit: Ah k-on


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 25, 2009)

Im interested in the fact that pitou can bring back dead people to their original conciousness..or Gon thinks he can...I really want to see Gon deal with the fact that Kaito just got bodied saving them and is dead for good.


Though, to me Gon was always the type to be most stable person in a situation like this...


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 25, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> that pitou is stronger than him..........
> I know that what Netero said doesnt deny that completely but I still think it was an exxaggeration



i don't think it was an exaggeration. when netero said that, i thought it was a way for togashi to establish their power levels and not simply a random banter. my reaction when i read that wasn't "oh he's joking" but "really. WTF. "colt's answer (that netero will be killed by a royal guard first) confirms this.

so yeah, for me that was togashi's tactic to show how strong the RGs really are. and the banter that ensued ("you're being too humble" etc), in my view, was to show how morau and co are underestimating the ants and how they are basically in denial about their strengths.

but that was all before netero trained. now, i think he is stronger than the RGs. i already wrote my (alternative) tiering before:

King

Netero (at ~75%, after training)

Pitou = Yuupi
Netero (at ~60-65%, before training) = Pufu
Zeno, Silva, Kuroro



Danchou said:


> According to kewl0210 on nexgear the latest SJ issue mentioned that Togashi's goal in 2010 year is to "draw as much as he can". That could explain why SJ didn't say that HxH would run for only 10 issues. It could be more but then again it could also be less. Let's count and hope it's more.



Right now, I'm leaning towards having more than 10 chapters, what with the pimping of Togashi in the Naruto fanbook and the fact that his baby's older now so he should have more time to draw, but I would really hate biting my words later 



~Avant~ said:


> Honestly I felt the pasing to this chapter to have been too smoothly connected to the other chapters. I mean when he came back from Hiatus last time, the writing style seemed if only just a small bit different. This time it felt more like "continuing on..." Almost as if he had already had this chapter drawn for last times hiatus.



Maybe he really drew it way before. We're supposed to get a color page and almost always, that means that the first pages of actual story are colored. But no. Togashi cheated on us again by making the cover page that looks suspiciously like fanart colored, not the first page of Netero action.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 25, 2009)

Chapter was great. Nice to see the king pretty much unharmed. Can't wait till he launches his counterattack.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 26, 2009)

> but that was all before netero trained. now, i think he is stronger than the RGs. i already wrote my (alternative) tiering before:
> 
> King
> 
> ...



yeah,I just ranked him according to his best form,I think the ranking works that way
however,I 'mn't sure about those %


----------



## Candy (Dec 26, 2009)

Utopia Realm said:


> Chapter was great. Nice to see the king pretty much unharmed. Can't wait till he launches his counterattack.



Im pretty sure I saw some blood. If there wasnt blood then that means the king is unbeatable, and will have to turn to the good side for some childish reason for this arc to be over.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 26, 2009)

New review


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 26, 2009)

kurapica vs ubo is better than a lot of current anime fights. me thinks he doesn't like anything pre 2004 animated.

at least he was honest about everything else. the viz dub made my brother hate the ryodan. if only i had just watched subs all the way through instead of switching halfway like a dumbfuck full of empty hope.

lol at the only con he gave being the dub.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 26, 2009)

It's not a review that manages to capture what was so sublime about the York Shin arc. That says more about the writers qualities than it does about HxH's quality.

I don't really get why people care about the opinion of reviewers. Not once has a review I've read on Animenewsnetwork failed to convince me that I'm simply dealing with an pretentious amateur reviewer.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 26, 2009)

I thought it was right on the money. It doesn't have to be a lauding ovation, not everyone worships the series as you do Danchou, even though im more on your side than not, as this easily in my top 5 manga of all time.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 26, 2009)

reminds me when one of ANN reviewers gave berserk *c* for the story
after all,everyone got his taste


----------



## KidTony (Dec 26, 2009)

Now that guy should be shot


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 26, 2009)

I thought it was right on the money. It doesn't have to be a lauding ovation, not everyone worships the series as you do Kidtony

back at ya 

 he gave C for one of the volumes not the whole thing 

-I'mnt hating on the reviewer but I disagree about some of  his opinions (not giving the hunter exam enough credit and some of the other weaker anime getting high grades as I said it all comes down to personal taste))
but there are other reviews for the same guy that I completely disagree with


----------



## KidTony (Dec 26, 2009)

I was messing around. Hard for me to see anyone giving Berserk a bad review, but really to each his own. I read that HxH review, it wasn't bad review at all. Danchou is saying something like it didin't capture the subtleties of that arc or something like that that only a hardcore fan would gripe about, not some dude who just watched the thing for the first time--i though he did a fairly decent job praising  the YS arc for its strenghts, and only really bashing the dub which was pretty crapstastic.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 26, 2009)

I wonder who is more twisted Ennoea or mattaru?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2009)

Its not twisted, I mean c'mon a love heart is his killer move? Sweet Irony?

As long as the king doesn't get up and say "I know how you feel now, you gave me a heart" I'll be fine.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 26, 2009)

lol,I'm kidding

yeah,I wonder what's that?

ennoea
which one you prefer king or netero ?


----------



## Danchou (Dec 26, 2009)

KidTony said:


> I was messing around. Hard for me to see anyone giving Berserk a bad review, but really to each his own. I read that HxH review, it wasn't bad review at all. Danchou is saying something like it didin't capture the subtleties of that arc or something like that that only a hardcore fan would gripe about, not some dude who just watched the thing for the first time--i though he did a fairly decent job praising  the YS arc for its strenghts, and only really bashing the dub which was pretty crapstastic.


He did allude to how well the plot was layered to a certain extent, but he also said that this was just Kurapica's arc. With that in mind he seems to think the arc is just character driven and Togashi just went from there while that's nonsense. Kurapica was just a radar, albeit it an important one, in the entire arc. He missed the meticulate way in which Togashi orchestrated the arc from the very early beginning to end and how everyone and everything in what I consider Togashi's magnus opus ended up tying together .

Simply put, you don't need to be a hardcore fan to be able to formulate what was so good about HxH at it's finest hour and he still managed to do it injustice. It was like he was so busy being pretentious that he actually missed out on capturing what was so incredible about York Shin. It's no wonder that he thinks the arc derserves a B at best. I for one would not be convinced to buy the dvd after that review.

But oh well, I like I said I could give a good damn less. I only reacted to this since you mentioned my name.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2009)

> which one you prefer king or netero ?



After this chapter, Netero went up in my estimation. He really let go, and showed why he's not someone to take lightly.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 26, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> New review





			
				ANN said:
			
		

> If the first three sets were all about Hunter's potential as a grown-up shonen title, this is the potential grown up, blossomed into something just* a few shades short of great*.



I almost reading stopped reading after that 



KidTony said:


> I was messing around. Hard for me to see anyone giving Berserk a bad review, but really to each his own. I read that HxH review, it wasn't bad review at all. Danchou is saying something like it didin't capture the subtleties of that arc or something like that that *only a hardcore fan would gripe about, not some dude who just watched the thing for the first time*--i though he did a fairly decent job praising  the YS arc for its strenghts, and only really bashing the dub which was pretty crapstastic.



It's not that about the number of viewings. There were things the reviewer didn't see (or at least, mention) but which I did the first time I viewed it when I was like 13.

I guess it depends on the kind of person reviewing. If he's a sucker for things that HxH does best, he'll notice it; if he's not then he won't (kind of how like not everyone gets the humor the Hitchhiker's guide). Now, it turns out that he didn't, which is too bad, but he can't entirely be faulted for it. In any case, it simply shows HxH eternal state of being a cult classic.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 27, 2009)

Guys

I just had a dream. I dreamt Pokkuru puked up Meruem


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 27, 2009)

im gonna wait till a few chapters build up, then read again, i just hope he actually finishes the chimera arc this time


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 27, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Guys
> 
> I just had a dream. I dreamt Pokkuru puked up Meruem



how? pokkuru's ground meat


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 27, 2009)

Because Pokkuru = Meruem

it's fucking obvious


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 27, 2009)

Only if Meruem can shoot arrows of awesome.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 27, 2009)

I went ahead and voted for January for MotM. I'd rather not miss out on the chance to win it and see Claymore take it next month with their 100th chapter instead.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 27, 2009)

^It's not yet assured yet that they will try for Feb  And if they will the chances of winning are on our side


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 27, 2009)

Where is the voting thread again? Where is Neby when you need it?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 27, 2009)

stop the panic voting  we have a couple more days to know for sure.


*Spoiler*: __ 



besides, i've been secretly wishing for hxh vs claymore in the motm 






Jon Snow said:


> Because Pokkuru = Meruem
> 
> it's fucking obvious



still, he's just a bunch of dissolved molecules now. he can't go around puking out anybody


----------



## Toreador (Dec 27, 2009)

Epic chapter..  I was surprised that the hole chapter was Netero vs King tho.

Its states "re-serialization" and the art was good, you think the series will go on for more then 10 chapters this time? 
Its seems to me that Togashi got some excitement back.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 27, 2009)

Toreador said:


> Epic chapter..  I was surprised that the hole chapter was Netero vs King tho.
> 
> Its states "re-serialization" and the art was good, you think the series will go on for more then 10 chapters this time?
> Its seems to me that Togashi got some excitement back.



Could be more could be less but I am feeling towards more ^^


----------



## krizma (Dec 27, 2009)

lol do you guys really think he makes a big comeback after one year and then releases only one chapter? He is going to release chapters until the jubilee 300 at least, 100% sure!! If we're lucky, it will be more than 10 chapters this time, but in no way less! This is also fortified by togashi's statement that he will draw as much as he can in 2010. Think realistically people.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 27, 2009)

He has to publish enough chapters for a volume at the very least. I doubt we're gonna get less than 8-9 chapters.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 27, 2009)

krizma said:


> lol do you guys really think he makes a big comeback after one year and then releases only one chapter? He is going to release chapters until the jubilee 300 at least, 100% sure!! If we're lucky, it will be more than 10 chapters this time, but in no way less! This is also fortified by togashi's statement that he will draw as much as he can in 2010. Think realistically people.



since when he has acted like a normal person/mangaka would? 

The reason why we say it could be less cause it is togashi ....

last year he came back from a massive haitus and what did he left us with? ....

Its not so hard to assume the other chances lol


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 27, 2009)

MAn  really wanted to see Novus power in battle, sadly the invasion would have been so easy with him..ants would be dead, togashi couldnt have that.


Stil...he must be incredibly strong to take on rg zetsu without ne and not die.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 27, 2009)

Togashi obviously set things up so that the battles with the royal guards would be 1 vs 1.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 27, 2009)

Well..I thought the reviewer was accurate when he said it was a kurapica-driven arc. Even though Gon and Killua and to a lesser extent Leorio and Hisoka and the rest of the GR played a big part, they weren't really the primary focus of York Shin. Kurapica was the one who really shone.

Although i definitely agree that it wasn't a B arc, i would rate it an A+, but keep in mind he was rating the dub.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Dec 27, 2009)

Indignant Guile said:


> MAn  really wanted to see Novus power in battle, sadly the invasion would have been so easy with him..ants would be dead, togashi couldnt have that.
> 
> 
> Stil...he must be incredibly strong to take on rg zetsu without ne and not die.



I don't remember who Novus is and I just reread through the entire manga not long ago.
Picture/link to where he shows up?


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 27, 2009)

XxShadowxX said:


> I don't remember who Novus is and I just reread through the entire manga not long ago.
> Picture/link to where he shows up?



he means Nova the guy with the glasses who chickened out in the begining


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 27, 2009)

I wouldnt call Novu a chicken....


He faced zetsu without any nen....



If you remember correctly when Gon and Killua were in the hunter exam Hisoka did the exact same thing to them and almost killed them...


The fact that he survived is a feat in it self...


----------



## Danchou (Dec 27, 2009)

So anyone know what's stopping Netero from oneshotting just about everyone we've seen in HxH except maybe Kuroro , the King and his RG with his 99 Palms attack?





Indignant Guile said:


> I wouldnt call Novu a chicken....
> 
> 
> He faced zetsu without any nen....
> ...


Well, he wasn't conciously facing anyone and he still had his nen I think. That said, the pressure of being spotted and killed on the spot when Nef's En would continue would indeed be killer.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 27, 2009)

Was i the only one not really that impressed with the 99 Palms attack? It just felt so...plain..


----------



## The Imp (Dec 27, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Was i the only one not really that impressed with the 99 Palms attack? It just felt so...plain..



It's not as interesting as the other abilities that Togashi has come up with in the past (ie/ most of the ryodan). Feat-wise it was pretty impressive but I've never really cared for the OBD anyways.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 27, 2009)

I've felt underwhelmed about what it does i.e. basically just smash you senseless but powerwise it's a force to be reckoned with. I'm still hoping there's more to Netero's power than pure brute force.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2009)

99 Plams was a move for one purpose, to utterly destroy his opponent and ti delivered. I await his next move.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2009)

yeah,I'mnt a fan of Netero's Hatsu but I freakin love those hand movements he does

I liked how his hatsu looked when he attacked pitou thou

nothing special about that amv but I like the song with Hisoka,can't wait till he is back
Hisoka>your kuroro,netero and anyone 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iM663kdFJ_c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 27, 2009)

Netero has godly power and super-godly speed. Against any opponent except the King, he would win in a fraction of a second.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 27, 2009)

Netero started off as a martial artist..you guys expect something fancy?


technically whatever he is doing with his nen is "fancy" though


----------



## Jotun (Dec 27, 2009)

I just want this arc to end >_>


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 27, 2009)

krizma said:


> lol do you guys really think he makes a big comeback after one year and then releases only one chapter? He is going to release chapters until the jubilee 300 at least, 100% sure!! If we're lucky, it will be more than 10 chapters this time, but in no way less! This is also fortified by togashi's statement that he will draw as much as he can in 2010. Think realistically people.



I also have a feeling that it'll be more than 10 chapters and I hope what you said is right 

But still, we have to give some room for doubt, this is Togashi afterall. 



Danchou said:


> But still, we shouldn't underestimate them. Their ability to spam and gather new Claymoretards is impressive.



Naw, don't be intimidated by their high post count, HxH still has more fans here. 



KLoWn said:


> Was i the only one not really that impressed with the 99 Palms attack? It just felt so...plain..



I dunno, I felt it was awesome. I do not really expect Togashi to churn out abilities like Knuckle's or Kaito's every single time (and to be honest, I'm getting bored with all these 'complicated' abilities, like the Ortho siblings'). Netero's 99 palm (and ability in general) was simple, but nevertheless has great speed and particular elegance behind it. So yeah, I like it.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 28, 2009)

Danchou said:
			
		

> So anyone know what's stopping Netero from oneshotting just about everyone we've seen in HxH except maybe Kuroro , the King and his RG with his 99 Palms attack?



Don't kid yourself, Netetro would squash Kuroro like a fly.


And am i the only one who likes Netero's nen? It's a fucking awesome ability. He's got more impressive power feats than any reinforcement user so far and with a materialization ability. Not only can he frigging summon a 100 foot-100 handed statue in the blink of an eye, he has almost perfect control over the hands. And his control of nen is so masterful he can make it go away in a fraction of a second and conjure it right back again from a completely different direction just as fast. You don't need an overly complex ability when simple gets the job done.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 28, 2009)

KidTony said:


> And am i the only one who likes Netero's nen? It's a fucking awesome ability. He's got more impressive power feats than any reinforcement user so far and with a materialization ability. Not only can he frigging summon a 100 foot-100 handed statue in the blink of an eye, he has almost perfect control over the hands. And his control of nen is so masterful he can make it go away in a fraction of a second and conjure it right back again from a completely different direction just as fast. You don't need an overly complex ability when simple gets the job done.



I like Netero's hatsu as well, and you did a great job describing just what's so awesome about it. Yes its effects are rather straightforward (basically squashing opponents), but the technique and the meaning (goddess of compassion) behind it are amazing.


OT: Has anyone watched the movie 'Primer'? It's the most technically complicated piece of fiction I have ever encountered.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 28, 2009)

^It's nice to see an alternative translation. The chapter became clearer and Netero's internal predicament became less sudden and "emo" after reading that.



> To face a formidable opponent _the odds against me_ and give it everything I've got.



So Netero _knows_ he's underdog in this fight. There you go hgfdsahjkl


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah I found the second translation a lot better and makes more sense too, so Netero is a dead one already


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 28, 2009)

KidTony said:


> Don't kid yourself, Netetro would squash Kuroro like a fly.
> 
> 
> And am i the only one who likes Netero's nen? It's a fucking awesome ability. He's got more impressive power feats than any reinforcement user so far and with a materialization ability. Not only can he frigging summon a 100 foot-100 handed statue in the blink of an eye, he has almost perfect control over the hands. And his control of nen is so masterful he can make it go away in a fraction of a second and conjure it right back again from a completely different direction just as fast. You don't need an overly complex ability when simple gets the job done.



nicely said....


----------



## Tommygun (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh my lord! Finally! A HXH chapter!! So long... soo long.. 

And it was a good chapter at that I really enjoyed it!
Netero kicks friggin' ass!
I love his abilities!


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 28, 2009)

Kenneth // Novae Rog sier:
 i hear Hisoka died
hoda sier:
 to pass time
Kenneth // Novae Rog sier:
 killed by Pokkuru
 and Danchou
 tagteam
hoda sier:

 thats old news =p
Kenneth // Novae Rog sier:
 so you agree  
hoda sier:
 hell yeah
 i have always
Kenneth // Novae Rog sier:
 posting in HxH thread
hoda sier:


Kenneth = me
hoda = Hisoka


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 28, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Kenneth // Novae Rog sier:
> i hear Hisoka died
> hoda sier:
> to pass time
> ...


and you fell for my trap


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 28, 2009)

There is no trap


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 28, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> There is no trap



the trap is that no one here gives a shit, my friend =D


----------



## Fran (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah Netero's Hatsu is fucking awesome. 
However, it doesn't utilize his natural strength really - he's just standing there controlling it, and not using any of his inherent speed/strength. It woulda been better if he could fight alongside it.

I guess it's specialization right?
That, or Materialization and Manipulation.


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 28, 2009)

HxH volume 27 Raw is available at Link removed


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 28, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Yeah Netero's Hatsu is fucking awesome.
> However, it doesn't utilize his natural strength really - he's just standing there controlling it, and not using any of his inherent speed/strength. It woulda been better if he could fight alongside it.



Well, the doll's movements are obviously influenced by Netero's movements, or he wouldn't bother moving at all.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 28, 2009)

^Thats the restriction I think.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 28, 2009)

I wanna think it's materialization. We've seen way to many specialization types, and it's cool to see high tier hatsus of all nen types. Netero's nen really fits into materialization. He materializes an object of which he has control of given a few conditions like not moving,etc (not official, but likely). It's a pretty by the book example of materialization imo.


----------



## Fran (Dec 28, 2009)

^I agree. There's been way too many 'specialization' recently, and what with all the ant's diffeent hatsus, it seems that nen has lost a lot of its structure. Especially with Zitoh.

edit: re-read my post, and read 'hatsus' as 'hiatuses'. togashi


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't think not moving will be a condition,nearly no one can come close to him anyway
to activate his doll,he need to do the full circle move and then every attack got its special hand seal movements

may be the king will be able to read the patterns of the hand seals


----------



## KidTony (Dec 28, 2009)

I think zitoh was materialization. He was able to conjure up that fucking huge ass room even though he only trained for like a day because he had a pretty strict condition. If he got caught just once he could never use that ability again--that's hardcore. But at the end of his fight with Morau he proved he really was a materialization type when he materialized that claw crossbow.



> I don't think not moving will be a condition,nearly no one can come close to him anyway
> to activate his doll,he need to do the full circle move and then every attack got its special hand seal movements
> 
> may be the king will be able to read the patterns of the hand seals



this could be it. Would make it a bit more fair to excuse such a powerful ability.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 28, 2009)

but still,I don't see that as enough ,no one could survive those attacks,it just happens that the king is out of this world
I wanted restrictions on how could Netero use more than one arm

but to use all of them freely is just haxxed


----------



## Danchou (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't think Netero is a materialization user.

The affinity chart for Materialization users is:
Materialization 100%
Specialization 0%
Manipulation 60%
Emission 40%
Reinforcement 60%
Transformation 80%

First of would he really be able to become a topclass martial artist when his affinity with reinforcement is just 60%? It sounds unlikely.
Secondly, I don't think he would be capable of manipulating such a huge statue with relatively complex movement when his affinity with manipulation is just 60%.
Moreover, if he were materialization he would have a relatively high affinity with transformation yet nothing in his hatsu shows that he uses the category.
There are more indications that point that he is not likely to be from the materialization class (like his charismatic character).


It seems like we lost out in the MotM thread to Blade of the Immortal.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 28, 2009)

^So dudes specialization?


I mean it looks like he strated off as a basic badass reinforcement type...but like it says in the manga hatsu's/nen change over time..I  mean you can be one type the  suddenly be inspired and be come some freak specilaization..probably rare though.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 28, 2009)

Danchou said:


> I don't think Netero is a materialization user.
> 
> The affinity chart for Materialization users is:
> Materialization 100%
> ...



Shit, I had to wait until today to read the subbed chapters. They're great  but awfully short, if you ask me. Before you know it, the thing is over.

Some of the art was meh...and some of it was really well done (especially some close-ups of Netero).

But anyhow: we're losing to Blade of the immortal!! 

How can this be?

I know some stubborn irrational nitwits posters are trying to get the February one (not that it will go easy then, with the 100th chapter of claymore coming up, and they're known to mega-spam other voters into voting for their series), but I gather about 90% of the HxH regulars have already voted (albeit not always under their usual nick). This means we've spend almost all our forces, and are still beaten by BotI!!  

How people can remain so convinced about beating Claymore which has a fivefold of the voters of BotI, is beyond me! We're still 8 votes behind the less-popular BotI as it is now! 

Even if all the HxH-rest-that-didn't-vote voted and there isn't coming much anymore for BotI, it would still end more or less as a draw! 

My fears come true: we ARE actually wasting one of our few real chances of getting a Motm! For all those that didn't vote as yet: hurry! Your vote will be decisive!!


----------



## The Imp (Dec 28, 2009)

Neby some of the HxH fans voted for BotI and others are still sitting on the fence. We'll rape Claymore in the voting stage if it even gets that far next month.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 28, 2009)

@Indignant Guile.

It'd be extra-ordinary rare. Specialization is already rare to begin with and the ones that have the highest chance to acquire it later, if at all, are the people that were originally from the neighbouring categories materialization and specialization. Considering that reinforcement and specialization are at the completely opposite spectrum of each other, the chances that someone who was originally reinforcement becomes specialization later on is very, very small. Unheard of so far really.

Then again, Netero's doing stuff that seems unheard of so far anyway, so who knows.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2009)

> (not that it will go easy then, with the 100th chapter of claymore coming up, and they're known to mega-spam other voters into voting for their series),



Like we don't know other people on this board? Don't worry once we come up against Claymore, we'll make sure we won't lose.

When they won MotM last time, the section went to waste becuase they didn't want to stop posting in their thread. I think the mods shouldn't even let them have it.

Let February come, it'll be war


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 28, 2009)

Awesome HXH's finally back, just what i wanted for christmas 

Thanks Santa


----------



## NeBy (Dec 28, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Neby some of the HxH fans voted for BotI and others are still sitting on the fence. We'll rape Claymore in the voting stage if it even gets that far next month.



Traitors! 

A real HxH fan would foremost vote for HxH. I mean, f-, I like Claymore too, but I wouldn't vote for it if it's between those two. A fan has to know what series he prefers, after all.

And the self-confidence is based on nothing more than bravura; we've lost before in Motm's, you know!

As I said, about 90% of all the HxH regular votes have already been spend (note that new peeps won't be able to vote this year, according to the new rules); we're now at 55. Let's say you can get 5 extra votes of the regulars, and then a few more that voted for the wrong party. That leaves you with, what? 60-65 votes; about as much as BotI has now!

And BotI has not the masses behind them like Claymore!  And yes, we 'know people on the board', but so does Claymore, and more of them, at that.

We should grab our chance for January; it definitely gives us a better chance to get a Motm then in February; everyone should have realised this by now! 

But then it will be: "ah, you know, Neby, it wasn't all that important to have a Motm anyway, so it doesn't matter we lost against Claymores' 100th chapter."

Well, fuck that! I want a Motm, and if some people don't care, then it shouldn't matter to them even if it were January in the first place.

We're only 8 votes short; if all would vote, it's still possible! it will be a close call, but even the BotI must be at the end of it's breath!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2009)

If Claymore wins by dupes and bullshit I'm gonna whine like a bitch at the mods, and troll like never before. 100th chapter my ass. The last 20 have been below mediocre.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 28, 2009)

I have already voted and Neby I say it now and said it before too the Motm doesnt really matter to me, I think this thread is more than suffiecent for our chapter discussions


----------



## NeBy (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh-ho! Now I understand! 

I just checked out WHO of the HxH regulars voted for BotI. Indeed, though I can hardly believe it, some of the regulars did!

So that's what is playing, here... all that "oh, Neby, we'll be SO much better of in the February Motm" was just plain BS; it's because some would rather vote for another manga they liked to the point of wasting an opportunity to get HxH a Motm!

That's just...bleh!

That would be, indeed, like me saying 'oh, but I like Claymore too; I'll vote for it in February: we'll get another chance for HxH in another year or month... probably.'

That has NOTHING to do with how it is actually so much better for HxH to be a month later, but all to do with wanting (not to make) a hard stance and decision on what you like best.


Yes, yes...everyone votes as he wants, but don't give me that 'good-doers' explanation if it's just about wanting another manga get voted into MotM and hypocritically saying it's because for the better of HxH! 

It just means you don't like HxH enough to miss the chance of voting for ANOTHER manga! 

I just don't understand such reasoning. If HxH is liked best, one should go for it! All that 'calculation' of how you can get another manga now and still be able to get HxH next time, is just crappy reasoning. First of all, nothing is guaranteed in regard to having a MotM, and secondly, you can still vote for that other manga when he's NOT paired against something you (ought to) prefer!

Just like Yupi said: "It's quite simple: we have to protect the king, surely that's all there is to it.", we HxH fans should have the same principle in going for HxH. When the oportunity rises, we have to vote for it as it's tha best; that's all there is to it! 


Vote, doubters, vote!





Hisoka said:


> I have already voted and Neby I say it now and said it before too the Motm doesnt really matter to me, I think this thread is more than suffiecent for our chapter discussions



I can understand some people don't care all that much; but then it wouldn't matter even if it WERE January, wouldn't it? So it doesn't make sense that some (I don't say you do) first make a statement saying that they don't care about the Motm, but then go through great lengths to explain why it should be February and not January. If you don't care, you don't care; in that case one shouldn't care WHICH month it will get neither.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2009)

I think some people here just want to stick it to Claymore, we're childish, you should know this already NeBy


----------



## Danchou (Dec 28, 2009)

HxH vs Claymore: the final battle for Konoha Library 2.

Get your tickets nao!


----------



## The Imp (Dec 28, 2009)

neby stfu                     .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2009)

I voted for HxH now. Tho yeah Mattaru is a traitor


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 28, 2009)

@neby: allow me to waste my time by explaining it to you:

1. you assume that we HAVE to have an motm. that's not a given. while you may want to have an motm no matter what, others do not feel the same. for my part for example, if the motm we'd be having will be even less active as the last one (which people admitted wasn't that active) then i don't give a shit. that's why i'm less averse to taking risk as you do and giving a chance to a potentially more active motm.

2. you are so pessimistic about our chances of winning. nearly all of us aren't. 
a. there will not be much competition next month aside from claymore. and as of now, the claymore guys aren't even that interested in motm. and don't be intimidated by their post count, hxh has a lot more fans that they do. fma will be a tougher opponent, despite the lower post count of their thread.

b. you're estimates are just off. there are a lot of guys who voted for boti even though they're hxh fans because they prefer february. there are even others who are not hxh fans (but like boti) but who will vote for hxh in return next month. then we haven't spammed, bribed and contacted other fans but haven't been posting lately. freija alone can gather his minions and vote for hxh.

c. you talk about hxh losing in motm. so let me ask you this: when the hxh crew decided to go all out, when did we ever lose?

As I said before, it's all about personal preferences and evaluation of probabilities. Yet you continue to insist on the "logic" of your choice.



> And BotI has not the masses behind them like Claymore! And yes, we 'know people on the board', but so does Claymore, and more of them, at that.



Where the hell did you get this idea?

And don't give me that bullshit of voting for a certain manga just because you prefer it over the other. We're voting for the motm here, not what our favorite is.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 28, 2009)

Guess what thread is getting resurrected when we win?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2009)

Guess how we'll counteract?


----------



## Fran (Dec 28, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I voted for HxH now. Tho yeah Mattaru is a traitor




:33 :33Don't make me choose between this thread and the Claymore thread Ennoea! 
Because I'll choose the Claymore thread






Jon Snow said:


> Guess what thread is getting resurrected when we win?





RAINBOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW REDBOOWWWW!
Post that gif up yo!


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 28, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> :33 :33Don't make me choose between this thread and the Claymore thread Ennoea!
> Because I'll choose the Claymore thread



What if it's hxh vs claymore for motm?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2009)

Lesbains V HxH, Mattaru will make the hard choice


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 28, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Lesbains V HxH, Mattaru will make the hard choice



you're best buddies with mider t, how sweet


----------



## The Imp (Dec 28, 2009)

Mider T is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Ennoea said:


> If Claymore wins by dupes and bullshit I'm gonna whine like a bitch at the mods, and troll like never before. 100th chapter my ass. The last 20 have been below mediocre.



Dupes get disqualified.

Also Chikky, although I don't like your sig it's hysterical.


----------



## Fran (Dec 28, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> What if it's hxh vs claymore for motm?



Oh, I'd go for Hunter x Hunter. A monthly release discussion tends to die on the first week after all the generic threads are made. Lots to discuss in HxH yet. 



Ennoea said:


> Lesbains V HxH, Mattaru will make the hard choice



 There is no Yuri in my Claymore!
Edit: Except one breastfeeeding scene.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 28, 2009)

Danchou said:


> I don't think Netero is a materialization user.
> 
> The affinity chart for Materialization users is:
> Materialization 100%
> ...



But the same thing can be said the other way around. If you are a reinforcement user you can only use materialization to about 60%, and to me it seems a big stretch to be able to pull out what he's doing with a mediocre efficiency of materialization. As to only having 60% efficiency in manipulation you're right, but that issue could be solved by adding restrictions to his abilities that we don't know yet.

Though I think you're right that it seems off that someone who strives for the pinnacle of martial arts isn't a reinforcement user, i hadn't really given that much thought and the more i think about it the more sense it makes. Though i still think that even if he's not materilization, Houshiki Kannon is a materilization ability--either that or some kind of specialization which would fucking suck. That ability really has to be one or the other.


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 28, 2009)

I voted for HxH of course  just wish it would come sooner now (and have no breaks). Anyways I think I'm going to read the last 50 chapters again because it's been so long I have forgotten a lot haha. Then of course the new one


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 28, 2009)

lol my brother thinks a hxh anime in this day and age would be adapted poorly.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 28, 2009)

So, why the hell didn't Knuckle step up to the King with Meleoron's help to put a Hakoware on him?


----------



## KidTony (Dec 29, 2009)

Because he was stuck fighting Yupi the whole time.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 29, 2009)

He wasn't really stuck, he chose to stay there. Anyway, the original plan had him and Shoot fight Yupi, which is obviously stupid.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Dec 29, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> He wasn't really stuck, he chose to stay there. Anyway, the original plan had him and Shoot fight Yupi, which is obviously stupid.



Really was... Yupi just baby shaked Shoot. I think the real plan was to have Novu fight Yupi and perhaps have Knuckle/Shoot assist Gon/Killua.


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 29, 2009)

Using Hakoware on the King requires the expenditure of energy to be effective in any way. Knuckle could put one hit on the King, and wait for the interest to accumulate until it's enough to drain all of his Nen, but as long as he's not dealing any damage to the King, and the King isn't using his nen abilities, Hakoware's 10% interest rate is simply too small to be of any use. on the King. Additionally, the necessity that Knuckle remain within 100 meters of the King at all times makes this scenario nearly impossible w/o getting caught.

We saw how difficult it was for the knuckle/meleron duo to get close to Youppi to do damage w/o getting caught in his retaliation attacks, so it's unlikely that they'd have had any better luck against the king. If anything, it would be even more difficult.

Hakoware is one of the the only nen abilities to accomplish a sure-fire auto-kill, but in this case, achieving that end result requires a set of circumstances that are too complex to be maintained in the presence of the King, even w/ Meleron's aid.

I am presuming that the King's aura is even higher than Youppi's...


----------



## lunchb0x (Dec 29, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> So, why the hell didn't Knuckle step up to the King with Meleoron's help to put a Hakoware on him?



My guess is that Netero is quite selfish and would never hand off an opportunity to face an opponent such as the king 

Netero arranged that he would face the king and the other groups would take an RG each.

It was Meleoron who said that his ability was best for the king, did Netero even know about Meleoron before the attack/ when the battle plan was set?


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 29, 2009)

KidQuick said:


> the necessity that Knuckle remain within 100 meters of the King at all times makes this scenario nearly impossible w/o getting caught.



That's a good point, but I think it would have been possible with Netero's help. While Netero's attacks don't seem to do much damage to the King, from what we've seen so far they should be enough to keep him under control until he's bankrupt.

Also, other strategies could have been used, like Moreau using his Smoke Jail.

By the way, with the 10% per 10 second interest rate the aura amount actually goes up very very quickly. If the King has 1 million aura and the starting aura amount is 200, it would only take 15 minutes for him to go bankrupt.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 29, 2009)

lunchb0x said:


> My guess is that Netero is quite selfish and would never hand off an opportunity to face an opponent such as the king



Haha, that's... possible. 




> It was Meleoron who said that his ability was best for the king, did Netero even know about Meleoron before the attack/ when the battle plan was set?



You know, that's something else that doesn't make sense. Why weren't Netero and Moreau in contact by cell phone up till the beginning of the invasion? At the very least, it would have prevented everyone getting surprised (and possibly killed!) by Zeno's Dragon Dive.


----------



## lunchb0x (Dec 29, 2009)

KidQuick said:


> I am presuming that the King's aura is even higher than Youppi's...



I really hope the King's aura is less than Yupi's... 

Yupi was *horribly* inefficient with his nen and it was still practically inexhaustable.

I'd like to think that the royal guards all slightly beat the king in one area but the King is high on all areas of nen and battle. Like the King may not have specialization or the same size en as Pitou or the ability to develop others' talent like pufu or the monstrous aura of Yupi. The royal guards have more weaknesses though and could never defeat the king.


I agree though that Hakoware couldn't defeat the King, as soon as the king sensed an odd ability and extra presences within 100-meters he would probably attack fiercely and I doubt Netero could hold him off for the whole time limit.


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 29, 2009)

PM, did you do that math on that? Fifteen minutess is an incredibly fast time.


----------



## lunchb0x (Dec 29, 2009)

math alert:

200*(1.10)^n/10, i did this before when trying to work out Yupi's time, Yupi was under 12 min I believe when guessing 700 000 so 15min and 1 mil sounds reasonable.

edit: actually the example I used is diff  I think I was working with Knuckle trying to get a few extra hits in or something cuz 700 000 would only be like 40sec away from 1mil, compounding interest is a bitch.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 29, 2009)

200*(1.1^90)=1,062,694.5

that's how incredible hakoware is



Lυ Bυ said:


> Also Chikky, although I don't like your sig it's hysterical.






Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> lol my brother thinks a hxh anime in this day and age would be adapted poorly.



what do you mean? that the audience wouldn't receive it as well as it may have 8 years ago?


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 29, 2009)

KidQuick said:


> PM, did you do that math on that? Fifteen minutess is an incredibly fast time.



15 minutes is 900 seconds, which is ninety 10 second intervals.

200 times 1.10, times 1.10, times 1.10... ninety times is equivalent to 200 times 1.10 to the power of 90.

1.10 to the power of 90 equals 5313.

5313 times 200 equals 1 062 604.5.



Argh, beaten.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 29, 2009)

Do you know what I'd like to see?

Sexy female Killua fan art.


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 29, 2009)

sounds sexy


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 29, 2009)

> So that's what is playing, here... all that "oh, Neby, we'll be SO much better of in the February Motm" was just plain BS; it's because some would rather vote for another manga they liked to the point of wasting an opportunity to get HxH a Motm!



Neby
you sound like a child who feels a conspiracy for no reason 
where is your logic?when you just came with reasons up of the thin air

I actually haven't read BotI yet


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 29, 2009)

HxH got alot of cool costumes
so what are everyone favourites?

1-Hisoka from the tower
2-Danchou 
3-silva/zeno
4-Kurapica in YS arc
5-illumi


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd much rather see kurapica as a female than Killua. Blonde bombshell genius, with vulnerable spot when it comes to her deceased family, and oh btw, her eyes turn red when she's really pissed off (inherited family trait). There are too many guys in the Hunter Org as it is. Not to hate on bisquit, who may or may not actually be a man, but her comic relief was pretty weak most of the time. I would have enjoyed an actual female regular at the beginning of the series. 

So are you guys somewhat disturbed by the contrast between the previous flashback of Netero the peaceful guy who punches and is one with nature, and the present Netero who appears to have a bloodlust? Now we're supposed to believe that after he obtained his power, he went fighting all the time and used his power to satisfy his own ego? It's like Togashi can't make up his mind which Netero he wants to portray. 

I am expecting the King to appear unphased and unharmed after this round of violence. Once Netero exhausts himself, the King will make either make quick work of him (most likely...complete with flashbacks and a bloody smile saying "thank You" to the king for a good fight) or he'll just continue to ignore him like an annoying insect buzzing around (not as likely after all the pumeling)... I've said it before - I'm really hoping that the king doesn't get killed, and that his conflicted human feelings continue to mature, culminating with him finally acknowledging the value of each individual life. Then he'll finally be worthy of the title of King. A kingdom is pointless if there are no subjects to protect and defend. The King doesn't get it yet, but has shown flashes of potential.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 29, 2009)

^^still even if the king acknowledge the value of each individual,he won't change his mind about ruling the world

that's the tough question?


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 29, 2009)

and not all humans would want to be ruled over by an ant ....

so it will still be the same and he would have to go on rampaging them


----------



## Danchou (Dec 29, 2009)

KidTony said:


> But the same thing can be said the other way around. If you are a reinforcement user you can only use materialization to about 60%, and to me it seems a big stretch to be able to pull out what he's doing with a mediocre efficiency of materialization. As to only having 60% efficiency in manipulation you're right, but that issue could be solved by adding restrictions to his abilities that we don't know yet.
> 
> Though I think you're right that it seems off that someone who strives for the pinnacle of martial arts isn't a reinforcement user, i hadn't really given that much thought and the more i think about it the more sense it makes. Though i still think that even if he's not materilization, Houshiki Kannon is a materilization ability--either that or some kind of specialization which would fucking suck. That ability really has to be one or the other.


I don't think we have seen the nen affinity chart for reinforcement, so we don't know what level of affinity a reinforcement user can achieve in the other categories.

That said from Biscuits explanation in Greed Island, we know that reinforcement users can achieve reinforcement to 100% and both emission and transformation to 80%. As such Netero's Hyakushiki Kannon could still be explained with emission instead of materialization (like Reiza's nendevils) and possible restrictions (like his handmovements) could be made to achieve a high degree of manipulation. Being from reinforcement also follows suit with his goal to reach the pinaccle of martial arts even though we have not seen him use much in the way of personal physical strength and defense so far.

I just don't understand why he would not incorporate transformation into his hatsu in that case, especially since he has such a high degree of affinity for it but maybe we'll still see that.

So, overall reinforcement is still a very viable option at this point.





lunchb0x said:


> I really hope the King's aura is less than Yupi's...
> 
> Yupi was *horribly* inefficient with his nen and it was still practically inexhaustable.
> 
> ...


I think Yupi's level of aura is not even that special compared to that of the other Royal Guards. If anything, the one with the greatest amount of aura should be Nef who has a Enrange of a whopping 2 kilometers. Pufu's Enrange was by comparison 'merely' 50 meters and was called far inferior to Nef's by his own admission. It's also interesting to note that Yupi thinks Pufu's Enrange would be the same as Nef's indicating that the level of the Royal Guard power should not significantly differ.

The King has, without a doubt the highest amount of aura among any of the ants or probably amongst anyone in HxH period. If the Royal Guards, who were merely bred to be this strong in order to be the Kings servants, have this unparalleled amount of aura, then imagine what the level of aura the King, who was nurtured with the most nutricious food and was raised to be the Chimera Ants' strongest offspring, must have. Then there's also the fact that his hatsu revolves around absorbing the aura of others and adding it to his own. The Royal Guards' amount of aura probably can't even begin to compare to that of the King. It's really no wonder that Netero's attack don't seem to phaze him much.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 29, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> HxH got alot of cool costumes
> so what are everyone favourites?
> 
> 1-Hisoka from the tower
> ...



 Nothing comes to mind to be honest. The best I can think of is Netero's kokoro garb or the various outfits Killua sported.



KidQuick said:


> So are you guys somewhat disturbed by the contrast between the previous flashback of Netero the peaceful guy who punches and is one with nature, and the present Netero who appears to have a bloodlust? Now we're supposed to believe that after he obtained his power, he went fighting all the time and used his power to satisfy his own ego? It's like Togashi can't make up his mind which Netero he wants to portray.



What drives Netero is neither bloodlust nor being one with nature, but the pinnacle of martial arts. In this regard, Togashi has been consistent.



> I am expecting the King to appear unphased and unharmed after this round of violence. Once Netero exhausts himself, the King will make either make quick work of him (most likely...complete with flashbacks and a bloody smile saying "thank You" to the king for a good fight) or he'll just continue to ignore him like an annoying insect buzzing around (not as likely after all the pumeling)... I've said it before - I'm really hoping that the king doesn't get killed, and that his conflicted human feelings continue to mature, culminating with him finally acknowledging the value of each individual life. Then he'll finally be worthy of the title of King. A kingdom is pointless if there are no subjects to protect and defend. The King doesn't get it yet, but has shown flashes of potential.



i want the king and the all the ants to die (or if not die, then go in hiding in some secluded place my rage won't discover) so that, after the end of this arc, we can pretend that this whole shit never happened.


----------



## Tommygun (Dec 29, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> What drives Netero is neither bloodlust nor being one with nature, but the pinnacle of martial arts. In this regard, Togashi has been consistent.



Well said!
I found nothing wrong with this at all. Netero have devoted his life to martial arts.. of course he would "feel good" by meeting an opponent that is either equal or superior than himself.

I mean, we don't know how long it has been since he's had his blood rushing like this.

I bet it makes him feel alive.




chikkychappy said:


> i want the king and the all the ants to die (or if not die, then go in hiding in some secluded place my rage won't discover) so that, after the end of this arc, we can pretend that this whole shit never happened.



I'm thinking that if Netero dies, then someone better needs to appear. And I think that, that someone actually "has to be" Gin, or Jin. Don't remember the correct spelling.

Netero wins = new arc right away. (Hoping for this)
Netero dies = a few more chapters and Gin/Jin will appear after a while and own the King's ass.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 29, 2009)

If Netero dies and the King eats him, even Ging won't have a ghost of a chance methinks.


----------



## krizma (Dec 29, 2009)

I've always thought that Gin would first appear in the final arc, likely at the very end. At least his Encounter with Gon, which should be undeniable if he fights the king just a few miles away from Gon. 
There's also a lot more possibilites how the arc could end, especially since Togashi is unprediactible and has ended some of his arcs in an almost unthinkable way so far.

Also noticed that the "heart"-Kanji on the Kokoro-Shirt is also in his room in the hunter airship:

IRC bots

lol hisoka


----------



## Danchou (Dec 29, 2009)

z0mg, do you see that!? Hisoka uses hearts in his speech pattern when he challenges Netero and Netero has stuff with hearts on it. More proof that he's obviously Netero level!!11011!


----------



## krizma (Dec 29, 2009)

Danchou said:


> z0mg, do you see that!? Hisoka uses hearts in his speech pattern when he challenges Netero and Netero has stuff with hearts on it. More proof that he's obviously Netero level!!11011!





I got it. It is indeed a hint by togashi, that Hisoka IS Netero  

Whenever the two are seen together, one of them is Illumi, who can transform his self you know


----------



## krizma (Dec 29, 2009)

Danchou said:


> I don't think we have seen the nen affinity chart for reinforcement, so we don't know what level of affinity a reinforcement user can achieve in the other categories.



Wait, can't you deduce that from the other chart? I always thought you could:
*
Reinforcement*
100% in Reinforcement
80% in Emission
80% in Transformation
60% in Manipulation
60% in Materialization
0% in Specialization


*Emission*
100% in Emission
80% in Manipulation
80% in Reinforcement
60% in Transformation
40% in Materialization
0% in Specialization


*Manipulation*
100% in Manipulation
80% in Emission
60% in Materialization
60% in Reinforcement
40% in Transformation
0% in Specialization

*Specialization*
100% in Specialization
80% in Materialization
80% in Manipulation
60% in Transformation
60% in Emission
40% in Reinforcement


*Materialization*
100% in Materialization
80% in Transformation
60% in Reinforcement
60% in Manipulation
40% in Emission
0% in Specialization

*Transformation*
100% in Transformation
80% in Reinforcement
80% in Materialization
60% in Emission
40% in Manipulation
0% in Specialization


So it could also be possible that Netero is Emission. He is emitting the aura, creating the buddha that cannot be seen by Non-Nen users, and manipulate that creation. Reinforcement is also 80%, which correlates to his character and martial arts style.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 29, 2009)

Tommygun said:


> Well said!
> I'm thinking that if Netero dies, then someone better needs to appear. And I think that, that someone actually "has to be" Gin, or Jin. Don't remember the correct spelling.



I think Netero will sacrifice himself in the end in order to kill the king, that is what I bet my money on. They both die or Netero dies but King will become really weak or without nen


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 29, 2009)

what if Netero bowed to the King and joined him 

go Kingggggggggggggggg


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 29, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what if Netero bowed to the King and joined him
> 
> go Kingggggggggggggggg



king would eat him up before he finishes his bow


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 29, 2009)

next few chapters will show why king is awesome as a character and he'll shut chikky up 

King king :WOW


----------



## Tommygun (Dec 29, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> I think Netero will sacrifice himself in the end in order to kill the king, that is what I bet my money on. They both die or Netero dies but King will become really weak or without nen



Ah, true, this is also highly likely!


But, whatever happens.. Togashi hasn't disappointed me yet.. So, I'm looking forward to the next chapters


----------



## KidTony (Dec 29, 2009)

Danchou said:


> I don't think we have seen the nen affinity chart for reinforcement, so we don't know what level of affinity a reinforcement user can achieve in the other categories.
> 
> That said from Biscuits explanation in Greed Island, we know that reinforcement users can achieve reinforcement to 100% and both emission and transformation to 80%. As such Netero's Hyakushiki Kannon could still be explained with emission instead of materialization (like Reiza's nendevils) and possible restrictions (like his handmovements) could be made to achieve a high degree of manipulation. Being from reinforcement also follows suit with his goal to reach the pinaccle of martial arts even though we have not seen him use much in the way of personal physical strength and defense so far.
> 
> I just don't understand why he would not incorporate transformation into his hatsu in that case, especially since he has such a high degree of affinity for it but maybe we'll still see that.



I goggled several hatsu charts and they all showed Materilization and Manipulation at 60% affinity for a reinforcement user, though I'm not sure if those are made up. Regardless, we know that reinforcement shares an 80% affinity for both Emission and Transformation, so the other two have to be either 60% or 40%.

I guess it could be emission. Remember that Raiza said his 14 devils all required a bit of transformation to shape, Netero could be using transformation to give the statue its shape. Though he'd be using emission, transformation and manipulation to a high degree and not using reinforcement at all which is his main affinity. Something seems a bit off here.

We are really only going by the fact he wants to be this top martial artist, but really, there's no helping the way you're born. Remember Kurapica wanted to be a reinforcement user even though he wasn't born into that affinity. Netero could have been born into materialization as well. Hisoka said that reinforces are and straight-forward and materialization users are high-strung people; if anything I'd say Netero fits the later.


----------



## lunchb0x (Dec 29, 2009)

Danchou said:


> I think Yupi's level of aura is not even that special compared to that of the other Royal Guards. If anything, the one with the greatest amount of aura should be Nef who has a Enrange of a whopping 2 kilometers. Pufu's Enrange was by comparison 'merely' 50 meters and was called far inferior to Nef's by his own admission. It's also interesting to note that Yupi thinks Pufu's Enrange would be the same as Nef's indicating that the level of the Royal Guard power should not significantly differ.
> 
> The King has, without a doubt the highest amount of aura among any of the ants or probably amongst anyone in HxH period. If the Royal Guards, who were merely bred to be this strong in order to be the Kings servants, have this unparalleled amount of aura, then imagine what the level of aura the King, who was nurtured with the most nutricious food and was raised to be the Chimera Ants' strongest offspring, must have. Then there's also the fact that his hatsu revolves around absorbing the aura of others and adding it to his own. The Royal Guards' amount of aura probably can't even begin to compare to that of the King. It's really no wonder that Netero's attack don't seem to phaze him much.



I don't like this idea, simply because of what it turns HxH into, even though what you are saying is logical. I don't think anyone can match Pitou's 2km en range though, it's a rare and special case en anyway the way it spikes randomly over a large range.

I also think Yupi has more nen currently then the king but not by much and the king can absorb more nen easily. We see Morau as a high tier fighter and knuckle knows his aura and it's not even significant as a baseline on Yupi, I believe he had like 70,000. Morau and Novu witnessed the RGs aura even after seeing Netero's and were completely taken off guard by the extent of their power. I think it's likely that all the RGs have more nen than Netero but he could beat them in a fight by exploiting weaknesses and gaps in experience.

What do you think Netero's nen total would be?



krizma said:


> Wait, can't you deduce that from the other chart? I always thought you could:
> *
> Specialization
> 100% in Specialization
> ...


*

Specialization is 100% in all categories, that's how Kurapica was able to hold his own a bit with Ubo in Reinforcement.

I also think that Netero's ability has to be materialization over emission, the form is too solid I think. Though I was thinking that his ability may be a little wasteful that it uses Materialization and manipulation but by restricting the doll to his own movements he can amp up the power with reinforcement making a monstrous hatsu ability. just a theory *


----------



## KidTony (Dec 29, 2009)

lunchb0x said:
			
		

> Specialization is 100% in all categories, that's how Kurapica was able to hold his own a bit with Ubo in Reinforcement.



That was Kurapica's ability emperor time that gave him 100% affinity in all categories. Specialization users have 100% for specilization and a ? for all other hatsus.


----------



## lunchb0x (Dec 29, 2009)

KidTony said:


> That was Kurapica's ability emperor time that gave him 100% affinity in all categories. Specialization users have 100% for specilization and a ? for all other hatsus.



Is that different? Kurapica has the ability to reach 100% in any category. It may not even be just the ability, the ability allowed him to attain the 100% without the years of effort it should require due to the harsh restrictions.

Other categories cannot do this, no matter how strong Gon gets he will not reach above 80% of transformation, Kurapica can.

Was the specialization chart ever shown?


----------



## NeBy (Dec 29, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I think some people here just want to stick it to Claymore, we're childish, you should know this already NeBy



So true... 




Lυ Bυ said:


> neby stfu                     .



Nevvah! 

And also: your goldfish! 



chikkychappy said:


> @neby: allow me to waste my time by explaining it to you:
> 
> 1. you assume that we HAVE to have an motm. that's not a given. while you may want to have an motm no matter what, others do not feel the same. for my part for example, if the motm we'd be having will be even less active as the last one (which people admitted wasn't that active) then i don't give a shit. that's why i'm less averse to taking risk as you do and giving a chance to a potentially more active motm.
> 
> ...



...  ...  ...  ...

Nope, crappy logic!! 

First of all, whether you deem it different or not, fact is, almost everyone is aware that, aside many other things, it IS _also_ a popularity-contest. To act as if their is no such thing going on is to be wilfully blind; even a cursory look at the comments in the Motm and in the threads of the other contestants (and even our) will show you how much it is seen as a 'most popular' competition. It might not be the official reason (and in my opinion not the only one for sure), but that competitive feeling of being first = winner (and thus best)  is hardly surprising.

1. If you don't care about Motm's, it's illogical to care about WHEN we'll have a Motm. Your reasoning seems to be you'd rather risk to have no motm than having a motm in January, but what kind of logic is that? Also, you make a : you portray it as either having a crappy, uninteresting Motm in January, or a great, interesting Motm in February. How many times do I have to tell you that this is a logical fallacy? We just DON'T KNOW whether it will be great(er) or more interesting than in January. After all, what you describe about being 'active' is primarily depended on the people itself; even if you have 1000 chapters in Feb, if people aren't going to debate/make polls/etc. actively, then you won't have an interesting Motm. Thinking it will be so much better because we could have 1 or 2 chapters more (if; no-one knows for sure) is just based on nothing but conjecture.

And frankly, if a Motm isn't active, it's _because of people who don't really care about a Motm_ in the first place!

Anyhow; the logical conclusion is we don't really know what Motm-month will be better. We don't even know how much chapters we'll have. Now, those are FACTS, not conjecture.

2. Granted, I may be too pessimistic. But then again, you might be too optimistic. It goes both ways. If we take distance from our personal ideas about it, the only thing we can say for sure is, that we don't know how it will turn out. Losing or winning, it could go both ways. But what IS a fact, is that if we don't try for January first, we already lose half of our chances. Now, that, again, is a fact, not conjecture or wishful thinking.

So, if you leave out the 'personal preferences and evaluation of probabilities' and truly go for the logic in that statement, one can only conclude that we're wasting half our chances for a possibility that we *might or might not* get it in February and it *might or might not* be a more active Motm. A possibility that we would still have if we did try but failed the first time, I may add, so we don't really gain any actual proven advantage by letting an opportunity slip away. Yet you continue to insist what I say isn't logical?  

I'll repeat: except when using wishful thinking and conjecture, it doesn't make sense to wait for February. And conjecture and wishful thinking aren't the elements to make a logical conclusion with. Your whole reasoning is based on the premise that we will have February and that it will be a better Motm; both things are an unknown, however, whatever chances you put on them. True, they are equally unknown for January. Hence, the only thing that is different - if you leave out all conjecture and only look at the bare facts - is that one squanders half of the opportunity to have a Motm.



Mattaru said:


> Don't make me choose between this thread and the Claymore thread Ennoea!
> Because I'll choose the Claymore thread



Ermmm... if you'll choose Claymore above HxH in a Motm too, wouldn't it have made more sense to vote for HxH _now_?

Anyway, we're only 8 points behind! We can still make it!!


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 29, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Ermmm... if you'll choose Claymore above HxH in a Motm too, wouldn't it have made more sense to vote for HxH _now_?
> 
> Anyway, we're only 8 points behind! We can still make it!!



What a poll are you all talking about?


----------



## The Imp (Dec 29, 2009)

lunchb0x said:


> Is that different? Kurapica has the ability to reach 100% in any category. It may not even be just the ability, the ability allowed him to attain the 100% without the years of effort it should require due to the harsh restrictions.
> 
> Other categories cannot do this, no matter how strong Gon gets he will not reach above 80% of transformation, Kurapica can.
> 
> Was the specialization chart ever shown?





It's specifically his ability Emperor Time that allows him to achieve 100% in all categories not because he is a specialization user.

And I don't believe we have seen a chart for a specialization user.



RockyDJ said:


> What a poll are you all talking about?



MotM voting thread


----------



## Neelon (Dec 29, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> next few chapters will show why king is awesome as a character and he'll shut chikky up
> 
> King king :WOW



King will be Netero's successor. An ant being the chairman of the hunter association? AWESOME and UNPREDICTABLE


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 29, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> MotM voting thread



Uii then I will go and vote Bleach..


----------



## NeBy (Dec 29, 2009)

RockyDJ said:


> Uii then I will go and vote Bleach..



Ermm... .

Dude...  it's the Motm-link in my signature... Bleach isn't even remotely on the voting-list...


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 29, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Ermm... :scratch.
> 
> Dude...  it's the Motm-link in my signature... Bleach isn't even remotely on the voting-list...



Dont take me serious


----------



## lunchb0x (Dec 29, 2009)

Danchou said:


> The King has, without a doubt the highest amount of aura among any of the ants or probably amongst anyone in HxH period. If the Royal Guards, who were merely bred to be this strong in order to be the Kings servants, have this unparalleled amount of aura, then imagine what the level of aura the King, who was nurtured with the most nutricious food and was raised to be the Chimera Ants' strongest offspring, must have. Then there's also the fact that his hatsu revolves around absorbing the aura of others and adding it to his own. The Royal Guards' amount of aura probably can't even begin to compare to that of the King. It's really no wonder that Netero's attack don't seem to phaze him much.



I also forgot something due to the long hiatuses. It's possible that the King was supposed to be far beyond the RGs but he may have been incomplete...
He came out before his mother thought he was ready and there was also that other little baby in the womb, I don't think his birth went exactly as planned. This may mean he is not as far beyond the RGs as we think he should be. I am praying for this since I don't like the massive powerscaling in this arc, everything else was great though.


----------



## lunchb0x (Dec 29, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> It's specifically his ability Emperor Time that allows him to achieve 100% in all categories not because he is a specialization user.
> 
> And I don't believe we have seen a chart for a specialization user.
> 
> ...



We probably don't know enough for sure but my interpretation was that with Specialization nen, 100% could be achieved in every category but obviously a massive amount of training is required to master even 1 category of nen. Kurapica's emperor time was a short-cut through using harsh restrictions.

I also think that if his hatsu allowed him to achieve 100% in every category wouldn't his nen chart have to say 100% in those categories? since it's impossible for other categories to reach above 80% in a category that is not their own.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 29, 2009)

lunchb0x said:


> We probably don't know enough for sure but my interpretation was that with Specialization nen, 100% could be achieved in every category but obviously a massive amount of training is required to master even 1 category of nen. Kurapica's emperor time was a short-cut through using harsh restrictions.
> 
> *I also think that if his hatsu allowed him to achieve 100% in every category wouldn't his nen chart have to say 100% in those categories? since it's impossible for other categories to reach above 80% in a category that is not their own.*



I'm kinda confused by the wording of the bolded. Are you referring to this nen chart?



If so, that is the nen chart for when he is a materialization user. When his eyes turn red he becomes a specialization nen user and the previous chart becomes irrelevant.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 29, 2009)

Kurapika has two hatsu's one is materializationthe (chain )and the other is specialization  ( or bloodline limit  ) which lets him use everything to the fullest.


Even if the strongest abilities of the chains can only be used against genei ryodan...he is still probably above gon and maybe killua due to his magiic eyes.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 29, 2009)

Indignant Guile said:


> Kurapika has two hatsu's one is materializationthe (chain )and the other is specialization  ( or bloodline limit  ) which lets him use everything to the fullest.
> 
> 
> Even if the strongest abilities of the chains can only be used against genei ryodan...he is still probably above gon and maybe killua due to his magiic eyes.



No not in general I would say both Killua and Gon are above him

but against GR yes he is above them both


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 29, 2009)

What Kurapika can heal injuries like no bodies business..and he has pretty good defense and offense with his dowsing chain which can also track people.


And we still have the ever so mysterious index chain.



But ill say they are all probably around the same level.


But they cant compare to how GAR Leorio will be when he come to rescue Netero from the king.


----------



## Black☆Star (Dec 29, 2009)

hy guys , can someone tell me the chapter in the manga that continues after HxH Ova 3..i really want to know the outcome between Gon and his father


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 29, 2009)

akkadiaN said:


> hy guys , can someone tell me the chapter in the manga that continues after HxH Ova 3..i really want to know the outcome between *Gon and his father*



Ha ha.
Ova 3 ends at Chapter 185 p12 .

btw did you guys check  ?.while  wikis of other anime/manga are informative & well presented ,this one has nothing.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 29, 2009)

lunchbox: You're wrong. Kurapica's *unique* specialization hatsu "emperor time" grants him 100% affinity to all types given that his eyes are red, just like Kuroro's unique specialization hatsu "skill hunter'" grants him the ability to steal other's hatsus given he meets the preset conditions. Specialization does not give you 100% affinity to all hatsu, that's just Kurapica's specific ability and no one elses.



> btw did you guys check Hunterpedia ?.while wikis of other anime/manga are informative & well presented ,this one has nothing.



Yeah, it's a shame. I would love to see a pimped out HxH wikia.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 29, 2009)

KidTony said:


> lunchbox: You're wrong. Kurapica's *unique* specialization hatsu "emperor time" grants him 100% affinity to all types given that his eyes are red, just like Kuroro's unique specialization hatsu grants him the ability to steal other's hatsus given he meets the preset conditions. Specialization does not give you 100% affinity to all hatsu, that's just Kurapica's specific ability and no one elses.



and lets not forget thats 100% of only Kurapica's potential therefore if he is weak to begin with then the rest would be weak


----------



## KidTony (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, a lot of people confuse his ability. He gets 100% *affinity* to all nen categories, which means he can use every single one of them to their fullest if he trains them, he doesn't get them at their fullest from the start. What Emperor time basically means is that if he becomes a nen master and trains for a life time like Netero and other top nen users he could excel at everything, instead of being limited to only the category he was born into. All it really means is more choices, the training still needs to be put in like anyone else.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 29, 2009)

Kurapika obviously isnt weak though...reinforcement wise if you looks at his healing ability.



Man all this kurapica wank is making me anxious for his return.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 29, 2009)

Kurapica is seriously one of my favorite characters, though we it comes to HxH i have a lot of favorites.

I still can wait to see leorio's hatsu.


----------



## valerian (Dec 29, 2009)

I really hope Kurapica does return, just because when he's back in the story so will the Genei Ryodan.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 29, 2009)

WE NEED HISOKA BACK


----------



## KidTony (Dec 29, 2009)

The GR has to be the best villain organisation in all of shouen, like they seriously have no competition. Akatsuki? The Espada? The Shishibukai? The Noahs? The losers from hitman reborn? No one stands a chance, not even close. So many awesome characters like Kuroro, nobunanga, uvogin, feitan, etc.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 29, 2009)

hisoka>GR


----------



## The Imp (Dec 29, 2009)

KidTony said:


> The GR has to be the best villain organisation in all of shouen, like they seriously have no competition. Akatsuki? The Espada? The Shishibukai? The Noahs? The losers from hitman reborn? No one stands a chance, not even close. So many awesome characters like Kuroro, nobunanga, uvogin, feitan, etc.



Houshin Engi has some pretty cool villain organizations.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 29, 2009)

Well if GR comes back Hisoka would be back too


----------



## valerian (Dec 29, 2009)

Togashi needs to make Hisoka doujins.

With Gon.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 29, 2009)

KidTony said:


> Yeah, a lot of people confuse his ability. He gets 100% *affinity* to all nen categories, which means he can use every single one of them to their fullest if he trains them, he doesn't get them at their fullest from the start. What Emperor time basically means is that if he becomes a nen master and trains for a life time like Netero and other top nen users he could excel at everything, instead of being limited to only the category he was born into. All it really means is more choices, the training still needs to be put in like anyone else.



Yes, I think it only deals with affinity too.

however, it does make it difficult to explain why he came out so unfazed in Ubo's fight. He got hit by all the reinforcement power Ubo had, which means 100%. If kurapica had 60 or even 80 %, he should have gotten a lot more damage than only a broken arm. Ubo's big bang impact created a huge crater, so even when 1/4 of the force remained, it should still have smashed Kurapica into little bits.

unless he DID manga to have 100% reinforcement, but then it's not about the potential/affinity anymore.

Theoretically, he could have trained to have all the different kinds of nen at 100%, but this seems rather unlikely, seen the short time-span elapsed since the beginning of his training (in which he had to develop his hatsu and discover his ET too, btw).

It is a bit of a mystery to come up with a good solution for this one.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 29, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> next few chapters will show why king is awesome as a character and he'll shut chikky up
> 
> King king :WOW



netero is more epic 


o wait, is this the new kuroro vs hisoka? 

*so who do you prefer as a character: netero or king?*


----------



## lunchb0x (Dec 29, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Yes, I think it only deals with affinity too.
> 
> however, it does make it difficult to explain why he came out so unfazed in Ubo's fight. He got hit by all the reinforcement power Ubo had, which means 100%. If kurapica had 60 or even 80 %, he should have gotten a lot more damage than only a broken arm. Ubo's big bang impact created a huge crater, so even when 1/4 of the force remained, it should still have smashed Kurapica into little bits.
> 
> ...



I agree there is no clear solution. 

Also KidTony: I think we were having a misunderstanding since in your last post you said almost the same thing I did. I wasn't saying that I think he could master a hatsu in every category, which thinking back is probably what that nen chart was referring to....my bad lol.

Like I said before there is only one way I can cleanly understand his ability and the Ubo fight. When Kurapica's eyes are red he has full affinity for all categories. As you said in your post it would be possible to train these affinities to 100% but instead he uses Emperor Time to take a dangerous short-cut to gain power quickly granting him 100% affinity in all categories while using this ability.

Kurapica really had to be using reinforcement to 100% in the Ubo fight, there was no other way to tank that big bang.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 29, 2009)

I think I'd rather acknowledge Kurapica's power in the Ryodan arc as an inconsistency than come up with ridiculous rationalizations for it.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 30, 2009)

I thought the explanations were pretty simple:

He can use 100% in all nen categories when fighting ryodan members.

When not fighting ryodan members he HAS the potential to fight anyone with 100% when his scarlet eyes are active but he'll only be able to use the abilites as far as he's trained them and the most hax part of his ability can only be used on ryodan members.

So he's probably mid-tier against everyone else and he's almost top tier against ryodan members.

people forget kurapica has two nen types from the get go before he even developed the chain ability. scarlet eyes gives him an extra type from birth giving him the extra advantage already only making him an even bigger threat to anyone who's upper-mid tier and lower.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 30, 2009)

You're probably right. It's been a a while since I've read that arc so I only remember emperor time giving Kurapica 100% affinity in all hatsus, but if there was a condition that if he faced a GR member he would gain 100% mastery of the hatsu then it makes sense how he beat ubo.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 30, 2009)

KidTony said:


> You're probably right. It's been a a while since I've read that arc so I only remember emperor time giving Kurapica 100% affinity in all hatsus, but if there was a condition that if he faced a GR member he would gain 100% mastery of the hatsu then it makes sense how he beat ubo.



I don't remember such a condition. The only ability that is specific to the Ryodan was the judgment chain when his eyes turn red.

The way I understand this is in terms of general aura training. If Kurapica's total aura (basing on Knuckle's system) is, say, 20000, it means that he can use all the types while fully maximizing that total aura. So Kurapica can have 20000 aura points worth of reinforcement punches before passing out, whereas if his eyes weren't red the net effect on the opponent is just 12000 (60%, since he's materialization).

Things become more complicated though if he trains for a specific type though.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 30, 2009)

I wonder what the green arrow does.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2009)

It spells Rape, with a capital R.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 30, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> It spells Rape, with a capital R.



:amazed


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 30, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> It spells Rape, with a capital R.



more like we'll never know since he's ant feces by now


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2009)

Deemed to powerful for the HxH-verse, he had to be weakened and put in Meruem's body.


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 30, 2009)

joke's getting old


----------



## NeBy (Dec 30, 2009)

lunchb0x said:


> I agree there is no clear solution.
> 
> Also KidTony: I think we were having a misunderstanding since in your last post you said almost the same thing I did. I wasn't saying that I think he could master a hatsu in every category, which thinking back is probably what that nen chart was referring to....my bad lol.
> 
> ...



No, wait... I agree with the affinity part, but that is DUE to ET. I think your misjudging the shortcut though; that is about making his chain almost unbreakable by the GR.

If I remember correctly, Kurapica is materialisation when he doesn't use his red eyes, and specialisation if he does. His specialisation is ET, which let him use 100% for all nen-types, at least potentially. The shortcut, however, is to make his chain to put the GR into a zetsu state unbreakable, and he did that by setting two strict conditions.

Looking at his fight with Ubo, it raises the problem whether it only deals with affinity, or gives actual 100% of all nen. If it's affinity, he must have at least trained his reinforcement to be at close to 100%. I guess that for a fast learner like Kurapica it's possible, but he couldn't possibly have mastered to 100% ALL nen-types. (Though, logically spoken, his materialisation should be pretty high too.)


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 30, 2009)

Well he wanted to reinforcement type, that could explain some of it...so yeah when he goes full out his materialization and reinforcement abilities are top tier...Obvious you could say manipulation abilties are just as good.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 30, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> I think I'd rather acknowledge Kurapica's power in the Ryodan arc as an inconsistency than come up with ridiculous rationalizations for it.


this

since I am pretty sure it was stated it wasnt a 100% in all categories only to Kurapica's potential 100% and I could not see Kurapica getting that good in that short time, Togashi just made a mistake lol


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 30, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> this
> 
> since I am pretty sure it was stated it wasnt a 100% in all categories only to Kurapica's potential 100% and I could not see Kurapica getting that good in that short time, *Togashi just made a mistake lol*



in b4 raging hgfdsahjkl


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 30, 2009)

Still kurapica cannon wise is around uvo level when it comes to reinforcement with ET..


----------



## orky5000 (Dec 30, 2009)

I started the manga, but got bored of it right away. Should I give it another shot? Kind of considering it now.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 30, 2009)

orky5000 said:


> I started the manga, but got bored of it right away. Should I give it another shot? Kind of considering it now.



Try the anime first, its better that way, finish the anime and OVAs and then start the manga from chapter 185, and the story starts real slow but if you give it time it suddenly starts picking up and it just keeps getting better ^^


----------



## NeBy (Dec 30, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> Try the anime first, its better that way, finish the anime and OVAs and then start the manga from chapter 185, and the story starts real slow but if you give it time it suddenly starts picking up and it just keeps getting better ^^



What he said. Anime first (and try it out for at least a dozen epsiodes, because it starts a bit slow), and then read the manga for more subtile insights about the nen-system, or too just continue with the ant arc.

Contrary to many anime, HxH is very well suited to start with the anime as an introduction before reading the manga. If you're hooked by the anime, you will read the manga anyhow, and if you're not hooked by it, there is little chance of it happening by only the manga neither.


----------



## krizma (Dec 30, 2009)

orky5000 said:


> I started the manga, but got bored of it right away. Should I give it another shot? Kind of considering it now.



If you got seriously bored with the hunter exam, no.


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 30, 2009)

Woah took the time to read the manga today and WOAH

Im where the bomber introduzes himself.. That guy is fucking epic



I bet he will die soon, though 

EDIT:

Oh god, bastards..

Release!!! *mass kill*



I mean the trap was so fucking obvious


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 30, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> in b4 raging hgfdsahjkl



I didn't read everything
but the mistake was kurapica withstanding big bang impact
I have always said that 

I guess he focused on renforcement as he wished,
yeah,he saw the attack coming,protect himself and came out with a broken arm

but I think it should have killed him


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 30, 2009)

I hope I dont need to read Killuas full Hunter exam 

EDIT:

wut? I thought everyone with a bomb died?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 30, 2009)

Killua's Hunter Exam....

Haha dont worry its a _Flash_.


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 30, 2009)

Killua has every tag 

That guy is so pimp 

EDIT:

Hisoka in Greed Island?


----------



## Arkeus (Dec 30, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> this
> 
> since I am pretty sure it was stated it wasnt a 100% in all categories only to Kurapica's potential 100% and I could not see Kurapica getting that good in that short time, Togashi just made a mistake lol



Or maybe the fact that at the time Kurapika already had the chain on ubogin but under 'in' matter.

Maybe at that time, Ubo's strength was already greatly reduced (the fact it was under 'in' made the chain less than perfect).

As for beginning with the anime, no.

The anime was slow and annoying, the manga is awesome.


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 30, 2009)

RockyDJ said:


> Woah took the time to read the manga today and WOAH
> 
> Im where the bomber introduzes himself.. That guy is fucking epic
> 
> ...



In my opinion one of the best bad guys OF ALL TIME


----------



## NeBy (Dec 30, 2009)

Arkeus said:


> Or maybe the fact that at the time Kurapika already had the chain on ubogin but under 'in' matter.
> 
> Maybe at that time, Ubo's strength was already greatly reduced (the fact it was under 'in' made the chain less than perfect).
> 
> ...




Only slow for the first 6 episodes, and never annoying. 

I can't imagine anyone watching the anime until the end of the York Shin arc, and still find it slow and annoying. I rather suspect you didn't go that far before renouncing the anime.


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 30, 2009)

The scene where Gons Team meets Hisoka is hilarious 

The girl likes dicks 

Oh god 

EDIT:

WOOOOOOOHAAAAAAAA Lasers ball attack smashed that fodders head and we saw his brain.

F*cking awesome


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 30, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> WE NEED HISOKA BACK


post of the day, im fed up with this octopus shit


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey Andrew, get on msn


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 30, 2009)

RockyDJ said:


> And what is Gin? Evil daddy?  "Fight him at full power!"
> 
> Yea thats what you say to an elite hunter



Gin is definitely fucked up in the head


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 30, 2009)

Hopefully it will be explained why gin is such a fucked up father..other than "shyness."


Though, gon could of met him if it werent for him and killua being connected at the hips.


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 30, 2009)

Gin definitely needs some Hobbies


----------



## NeBy (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm wondering if the fact there was an underground 'tomb' there (with the pillars and all) was known on forehand by Netero, and part of his plan.

The 99-palm attack was cool, but clearly far below something that would kill the king. I guess he still has one or two better moves to beat Mereum with...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 30, 2009)

I think everyone thought that

but now I guess the plan will be the resort since it seems that Netero wants to beat the king with his hands not a plan


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 30, 2009)

The 99-palm attack was more than 'cool'. It pierced through at least a 100 feet or rock and dirt. It's the most destructive attack we've seen in the HxH universe by a very long shot.



LivingHitokiri said:


> post of the day, im fed up with this octopus shit



I like the octopus.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 30, 2009)

I still think that he is play fighting, none of them have gotten serious yet, he is just measuring King's strength

I say this comparing it to chapter 264, I mean read on what Zeno says about Netero also that move that he did on Pitou, the palm attack has nothing on it to my eyes but it might be just me lol


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 30, 2009)

the move he did on pitou is the one palm attack 

nah,imo,netero is going all out,he isn't measuring something


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 30, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> the move he did on pitou is the one palm attack
> 
> nah,imo,netero is going all out,he isn't measuring nothing



Agreed. Netero only has one hatsu, the technique he used on Pitou only seemed different because he was hiding the doll with _in_. The 100-palm attack obviously isn't his ultimate move, but it's gotta be among his strongest.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2009)

> The 100-palm attack obviously isn't his ultimate move, but it's gotta be among his strongest.



I think if it was any other opponent they'd be fucked right now. The King looked scarily fine. Netero really shouldn't get too excited, it'll be his death of he tries it toe to toe with the King.


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh god chapter 184 SJ version is the worst drawn manga chapter Ive seen yet 

Hope when I buy the Manga I dont have to see shit like that 

EDIT:

185 isnt better

Link removed

  

I will buy this manga soon just to see how the fixed version looks like...


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2009)

Those chapters were awful, the volume versions of those chapters have been uploaded but translations haven't been added. Anyway they looked better.


----------



## krizma (Dec 30, 2009)

RockyDJ said:


> Oh god chapter 184 SJ version is the worst drawn manga chapter Ive seen yet
> 
> Hope when I buy the Manga I dont have to see shit like that
> 
> ...



Like this:

Found Here

and like this:

Found Here


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 30, 2009)

krizma said:


> Like this:
> 
> Found Here



Beautiful. I love how Togashi mixes realistic backgrounds with stylistic characters.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 30, 2009)

The latest sales figures for HxH volume 27 are out. According to Oricon HxH was the second bestselling title in the week of the 21-27th of December, with 488,446 copies sold (the latest volume of Full Metal Alchemist came in first). I expect it'll have strong sales next week as well, since HxH came out relatively late (on the 24/25) so these are only the sales based on 4 days.

It's safe to say HxH is still as popular as ever or even more popular considering that this volume will probably end up being the bestselling HxH volume so far.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 30, 2009)

Danchou said:


> The latest sales figures for HxH volume 27 are out. According to Oricon HxH was the second bestselling title in the week of the 21-27th of December, with 488,446 copies sold (the latest volume of Full Metal Alchemist came in first). I expect it'll have strong sales next week as well, since HxH came out relatively late (on the 24/25) so these are only the sales based on 4 days.
> 
> It's safe to say HxH is still as popular as ever or even more popular considering that this volume will probably end up being the bestselling HxH volume so far.



Hopefully this will motivate togashi to make more volume length chapters.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 30, 2009)

Danchou said:


> The latest sales figures for HxH volume 27 are out. According to Oricon HxH was the second bestselling title in the week of the 21-27th of December, with 488,446 copies sold (the latest volume of Full Metal Alchemist came in first). I expect it'll have strong sales next week as well, since HxH came out relatively late (on the 24/25) so these are only the sales based on 4 days.
> 
> It's safe to say HxH is still as popular as ever or even more popular considering that this volume will probably end up being the bestselling HxH volume so far.



I've been waiting for the sales figure, thanks  But I'm wondering, how could this volume potentially be the bestselling HxH volume? Some volumes before the constant hiatuses sold over 1.5millioncopies/volume, while post-hiatus they average 1million.

Anyway, 488000 is a great figure for 3-4 days, but I the average per 3-4 days would decrease daily. The full weekly figure would probably be ~800000, just a bit more than before.



LivingHitokiri said:


> post of the day, im fed up with this octopus shit



I wouldn't mind the octopus chapters if they were well-written.

They weren't.


----------



## Dog of War (Dec 30, 2009)

Is there any indication of how long the current serialised run is to last?

I concur with NeBy that Netero has more planned as he has knowledge of the location at hand. That 100 palm attack was nuts but the King doesn't even look like he sustained a scratch. Netero has to be getting warmed up, or else who is capable of killing Meryem?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 30, 2009)

Yosemite Sam said:


> Is there any indication of how long the current serialised run is to last?



There was nothing mentioned, so all bets are off


----------



## blazingshadow (Dec 30, 2009)

> Netero has to be getting warmed up, or else who is capable of killing Meryem?


maybe hisoka? lol


----------



## Dog of War (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh man oh man, I reread the ant arc for this run so if he completes the arc without any interludes I will be very happy.



blazingshadow said:


> maybe hisoka? lol



It's been so long since I've read HxH, refresh my memory but what is Hisoka up to right now after ditching the Genei?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 30, 2009)

Yosemite Sam said:


> Oh man oh man, I reread the ant arc for this run so if he completes the arc without any interludes I will be very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been so long since I've read HxH, refresh my memory but what is Hisoka up to right now after ditching the Genei?



getting someone to remove the nen kurapica put on kuroro thats prevented him from using his own nen so he(hisoka) can finally fight kuroro.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 30, 2009)

Yosemite Sam said:


> It's been so long since I've read HxH, refresh my memory but *what is Hisoka up to right now* after ditching the Genei?



getting beaten-up by kuroro


----------



## valerian (Dec 30, 2009)

Yusuke will defeat King.


----------



## lunchb0x (Dec 30, 2009)

Netero's fight right now reminds me of Gon's fight with bomber. Facing a vastly superior opponent, lures him to the correct location where a trap was set(the tomb + whatever else is set up) and it makes me think that he may share the same attitude as Gon. Netero may just want to face the King toe to toe and make the King use his full strength to satisfy his desire as a martial artist to fight a stronger opponent. Gon said it's selfish but it's his personality and I think Netero shares this trait. Will it work out? dunno...


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 31, 2009)

krizma said:


> Like this:
> 
> kono-basho
> 
> ...



A lot better 

At least he fixes his mistakes 

EDIT:

I start the Ants arc atm and woah that arc is long... And the wueen looks grossy... I hope this arc is no failure


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 31, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> the move he did on pitou is the one palm attack
> 
> nah,imo,netero is going all out,he isn't measuring something





PhlegmMaster said:


> Agreed. Netero only has one hatsu, the technique he used on Pitou only seemed different because he was hiding the doll with _in_. The 100-palm attack obviously isn't his ultimate move, but it's gotta be among his strongest.



you honestly think that this is it? by your responses then the fight is almost over cause by the look of things now netero hasnt got much more to do and its only matter of time when king decides to fight back 

Look at Yupi's fight, see how long that lasted I am pretty sure this will last just as much if not more considering both opponent's strength, the fight has just started, i think there is more to netero than this well i bloody hope so


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 31, 2009)

yeah,we talked about that befoe,I think everyone agrees
but no worries ,Netero isn't going down easily

remember yupi,who expected that he could win?



-love Hisoka's agility,wtf that's awesome


----------



## Toreador (Dec 31, 2009)

You seem to forget that Netero's strenght isnt the strenght of the attack, its his speed and unpredictably. 
Against Pitou he waited for Pitou to attack and then countered him and struck him before even Pitou's ability activated.

The question isnt when the king decides to fight back, its will he be able to fight back..


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 31, 2009)

Read the chapter ... hoping for more from Netero 

And wish you all a happy new year


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 31, 2009)

Yupi's fight took so long due to knuckles ability...


I expect the king to counter next chapter.


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 31, 2009)

Im at the "vs Hagya Squad" chapters and... Im not interested at all..

The ants are just so fucking boring... I hope the king will bring some fresh wind inside these boring monsters... And these arc lasts more than 110 chapters?


----------



## The Imp (Dec 31, 2009)

It gets better once you get to the invasion. Untill then you're in for a lot of disappointment.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 31, 2009)

RockyDJ said:


> Im at the "vs Hagya Squad" chapters and... Im not interested at all..
> 
> The ants are just so fucking boring... I hope the king will bring some fresh wind inside these boring monsters... And these arc lasts more than 110 chapters?



Hmm... I can't say I ever actually found it boring, but some scenes in the ant-arc did rub me the wrong way (notably the 180?-side-turns-emo-stuff) of the octosquid chapters. That felt forced and not very well implemented as to become easily palatable. If you compare that to the Kings' psychological development...

And thus  yes, there are some great scenes in there, especially with the RG coming into view and the king playing snotgirl. Those scenes/chapters keep the ant-arc on a high place, right under York-shin.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 31, 2009)

Guys, I recommend you all to read Psyren if you haven't already. I'm at chapter 73 now and I can't stop. This is HxH level.


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 31, 2009)

NeBy said:


> Hmm... I can't say I ever actually found it boring, but some scenes in the ant-arc did rub me the wrong way (notably the 180?-side-turns-emo-stuff) of the octosquid chapters. That felt forced and not very well implemented as to become easily palatable. If you compare that to the Kings' psychological development...
> 
> And thus  yes, there are some great scenes in there, especially with the RG coming into view and the king playing snotgirl. Those scenes/chapters keep the ant-arc on a high place, right under York-shin.



Im not yet at "octopus"-capter but yeah I already fear to read them 

Im now where they want to kill the queen fast before she can bring a king to the world - now they fight against some ants they met - till now its just boring how weak the ants are and how shitty most of their designs are... Its nothing you can compare to hunter exam, york shin or Greed Island which all had superior story and not these boring clischee story with aliens (or ants..) taking over the world  Also the ants seem harldy copied from cell (DBZ) and when I see pictures of the king I know that its copied from cell.. I also miss the cool villain yet.. York Shin had the Ryodan and Greed Island the bomber - all epic masterminds 

Well Im just at chapter ~15 of these arc so there is still a lot to happen

EDIT:



Jon Snow said:


> Guys, I recommend you all to read Psyren if you haven't already. I'm at chapter 73 now and I can't stop. This is HxH level.



Can you send me an online reading link for the best scans?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 31, 2009)

guys i wanna flame neby to death  he's just too much 

edit: no, i'm too nice. happy new decade


----------



## krizma (Dec 31, 2009)

RockyDJ said:


> Im not yet at "octopus"-capter but yeah I already fear to read them
> 
> Im now where they want to kill the queen fast before she can bring a king to the world - now they fight against some ants they met - till now its just boring how weak the ants are and how shitty most of their designs are... Its nothing you can compare to hunter exam, york shin or Greed Island which all had superior story and not these boring clischee story with aliens (or ants..) taking over the world  Also the ants seem harldy copied from cell (DBZ) and when I see pictures of the king I know that its copied from cell.. I also miss the cool villain yet.. York Shin had the Ryodan and Greed Island the bomber - all epic masterminds
> 
> Well Im just at chapter ~15 of these arc so there is still a lot to happen



The first three volumes of the arc are kinda meh the first time reading but it gets better with vol. 22, and imo it gets to yorkshin-quality with vol. 24 onwards.

Yes the design of the king is similar to Cell but the king is better and not as bland as Cell. Togashi was paying a tribute to Akiyama-Sama.

King + Royal guards are definetely cool villains.

I didn't find the octopus-chapters bad. People just complained a lot when they came out because we only get 10 chapters before a new hiatus arrives and therefore people rather wanted to see more important fights. When you read them all in a batch they won't stand out as bad.

There were some clichee elements in HxH so far already, like the rescue arc (rescue killua) or fighting tournament arc (celestial tower), but they weren't bad either. Togashi keeps adding new fresh ideas to his manga in order to make it stand out and make the intrinsic clichee elements non-clichee.

The only really bad thing of this arc is imo the real sudden occurence of the ants. But if that gets a proper solution in the end, I'll be happy. 

That said, the beginning of the arc is def. the worst and it will keep getting better with every chapter.

EDIT: btw "hardly" means "kaum". I think you rather mean "heavily" which means "stark, schwer"


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 31, 2009)

krizma said:


> That said, the beginning of the arc is def. the worst and it will keep getting better with every chapter.



Thanks.. Reading this makes me optimistic 

And I dont mind clischees if they are made good.. But till now the ant arc is just boring.. I like it how the author wants to give ants personality and all these things but seriously, who is interested in a stupid weak ant who wants to become king? I mean that guy is an uninteresting side charackter  Well I will see what happens next 

EDIT:



krizma said:


> EDIT: btw "hardly" means "kaum". I think you rather mean "heavily" which means "stark, schwer"



Good to know  So you are german? Im just in the 9th year and my english grades are satisfactory


----------



## krizma (Dec 31, 2009)

RockyDJ said:


> Thanks.. Reading this makes me optimistic
> 
> And I dont mind clischees if they are made good.. But till now the ant arc is just boring.. I like it how the author wants to give ants personality and all these things but seriously, who is interested in a stupid weak ant who wants to become king? I mean that guy is an uninteresting side charackter  Well I will see what happens next
> 
> ...



Well thats what he is, a secondary character, like Pokkuru. Of course it's boring if Togashi spends too much time developing those characters but until now he hasn't really done that much.

Yep I'm german in grade 11 well my my grade is very good since english is the easiest language in the world 
well satisfactory suffices anyways, it's not like anybody gives a shit about what grades you had in 9th year, as long as you pass the class. Hell even in year 11 I'm sitting on my ass doing nothing because  it just doesn't matter as long as you get Abitur. Don't know what kind of school you attend though, gymnasium?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 31, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Guys, I recommend you all to read Psyren if you haven't already. I'm at chapter 73 now and I can't stop. This is HxH level.



I hope you are kiddin'. 

It's cool, but it isn't _that _good. The characters are annoying (most of them are bland and have no personality), it has a slow pace, and the fights suck, a lot. The only good thing in it is its powers, which are much more versatile and interesting than your average Shounen. I'd say it's on KHR's level, at most.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 31, 2009)

I agree. Psyren's overrated. IMO, it's preety crappy though I'm only on chapter 50 or so.


----------



## Arkeus (Dec 31, 2009)

I like Psyren. The characters aren't too bad (better than most shounens) and i really like the plot and the little details it has. I also like that the main character is probably going to be one of the main villains pretty soon.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 31, 2009)

Ryan said:


> I hope you are kiddin'.
> 
> It's cool, but it isn't _that _good. The characters are annoying (most of them are bland and have no personality), it has a slow pace, and the fights suck, a lot. The only good thing in it is its powers, which are much more versatile and interesting than your average Shounen. I'd say it's on KHR's level, at most.



The plot is much better than the so-called HST. Oh, and


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 31, 2009)

Arkeus said:


> I like Psyren. The characters aren't too bad (better than most shounens) and i really like the plot and the little details it has. I also like that *the main character is probably going to be one of the main villains pretty soon.*


I smell sasuke lol

only kidding


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2009)

Psyrne's decent, its been slowly getting better. Not epic level yet but good nonetheless.


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 31, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> guys i wanna flame neby to death  he's just too much
> 
> edit: no, i'm too nice. happy new decade



do it you pussy


----------



## Arkeus (Dec 31, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> I smell sasuke lol
> 
> only kidding



Except it's more really the main character in every respect, hence it would be more like Naruto going Danzo (as Naruto is still th titular character).


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 31, 2009)

krizma said:


> Don't know what kind of school you attend though, gymnasium?



Gymansium, yeah 



chikkychappy said:


> So what's this opinion I hear crumbling? Ant arc equaling York Shin? Ah yes, it's crumbling and falling oh so quiiiiickly
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I dont understand what you want to tell me (or the others)

EDIT:

Is that guy who found Gin really get pawned right now? 


EDIT in EDIT:

KAITO WAS KILLED??? THE GUY WHO MET GIN WAS JUST KILLED BY AN ANT THAT KNOWS NEN SINCE SOME WEEKS???


----------



## NeBy (Dec 31, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Guys, I recommend you all to read Psyren if you haven't already. I'm at chapter 73 now and I can't stop. This is HxH level.



You're a bit late with that! It's ,been recommended several times already!

But you're right; it's pretty good. Far better than Naruto and Bleach, in any case. It's actually got a feeling it's 'intelligent' manga, like with HxH (though obviously, it's totally different in concept and story). It has soime graphical images that looks a lot like Bleach, but then again, the king is derived  from Cell too, at least physically, so that doesn't say much.

I've read from 0 to 99 in a copple of days, some weeks ago, but now I'm forced to go at the usual weekly-pace. But it has kept my interest, so I'm continuing.

I could recommend it to all HxH fans; chances are, most will like it too.



chikkychappy said:


> guys i wanna flame neby to death  he's just too much
> 
> edit: no, i'm too nice. happy new decade



Illogical wussies can't handle me! Even hhgfds could have told you that! My epic logic is too much for lesser minds... 

But I didn't read your last thingy yet, since I had to go to some friends to celebrate newyear. And I'm back now, but it's fucking late, so it'll be for tomorrow! (if...)



Eldritch said:


> do it you pussy



Tsssk! The meek shall inherit the Earth, Eldrith!  



RockyDJ said:


> Gymansium, yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, yeah, but it's Pitou, so all is forgiven. Don't worry, you'll get the hang of it...

 


Anyway, I'm off. It's too late to keep posting here.

Happy new year, everyone!


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 31, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> do it you pussy



stop whispering to my left ear satan.

i want to start this new year right


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 1, 2010)

the ant arc beginning is retarded but knuckle/gon and everything from when the ryodan appear to the current stuff makes this arc IMO the second best arc in HXH right under York Shin arc.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 1, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> the ant arc beginning is retarded but knuckle/gon and everything from when the ryodan appear to the current stuff makes this arc IMO the second best arc in HXH right under York Shin arc.



Right. As stated before. 

An excellent conclusion! 

Though 'retarded' is maybe a bit strong; it's nothing special though, compared to the rest, true.

Except for Pokkuru being eaten and turned into ant-shit like the wussie he was. That was memorable. Isn't that right, Snow jo?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 1, 2010)

hey neby

HxH didn't win


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 1, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> hey neby
> 
> HxH didn't win



nice one 

oh and btw Neby HxH wont win for feb either


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 1, 2010)

I dont understand Gons and Killuas situation.. I shouldnt read that fast 

I know they want to become stronger to search Kaito.. And that old guy Netero said them they need to become stronger in order to be useful and not just in the way.. He also said they should train with assasins (here is where im not sure anymore  ).. So now they train with that girl who looks pretty gross in their real form to become stronger than knuckle (I didnt ecen understand who this guy is  ) but if they fail to become stronger than him in 10 days they have to die.. This is were I dont know anymore why they have to die  Why do they need to be killed? 

And whats up with these Jairo stuff? He was suddenly introduces without any explanation why o.o Was he mentioned before and i forgot? 

Please explain me these things I read too fast 

EDIT:

Oh I see.. Thanks that these both master hunters bet  SO it is about who will help them - Killua and Gon or Knuckle and the other guy.. But why will they die if they dont defeat them


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 1, 2010)

Pay attention when you read


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 1, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Pay attention when you read


Said the one who thinks that Pokku will revive


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 1, 2010)

Will revive? He has already been reborn


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 1, 2010)

I am nice. HxH is just not some manga someone should explain what happened in, as the reader should read, understand and comprehend it by themself.

So, my answer is essentially the best one


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 1, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Will revive? He has already been reborn


ooooooooookaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 1, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> I am nice. HxH is just not some manga someone should explain what happened in, as the reader should read, understand and comprehend it by themself.


I read the parts, didnt understand them/forget some details and then ask someone to explain so I dont need to read that part again. Its not that every manga reader is some genius who knows everything he once read.. I also suck at english so if I read these chapters in german I also wouldnt ask here.. Its also not that I let me explain every part of the manga..


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 1, 2010)

So guys, Meruem will soon shoot arrows

discuss


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2010)

The popularity goes up and down, its been 20 for not that long, I think it became that when Togashi announced his return.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 1, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> So guys, Meruem will soon shoot arrows
> 
> discuss


I will actually lol at this


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 1, 2010)

MangaFox

Psycho


----------



## NeBy (Jan 1, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> hey neby
> 
> HxH didn't win



Nooooeeesss! It can't be! You're lying! 



Hisoka said:


> nice one
> 
> oh and btw Neby HxH wont win for feb either



In that case, chikky agreed to wear a sigpic-text (size 5) reading: "Neby was right all along; I should have listened!" for a month, so even then it'll be well worth it!


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 1, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Its one the 19th play in the popularity rank of shonen mangas
> 
> on every manga HxH would be somewhere on the 40th place



Nah..In overall OM popularity ranking it is 19th indeed
MangaFox
where  non-shounens like Vampire Knight (11),Skip Beat (13) are above.

This is OM's shounen ranking-MangaFox



RockyDJ said:


> But popularity =/= quality
> 
> If poeple dont know what good is


Agree.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 1, 2010)

tkROUT said:


> Nah..In overall OM popularity ranking it is 19th indeed
> MangaFox
> where  non-shounens like Vampire Knight (11),Skip Beat (13) are above.
> 
> This is OM's shounen ranking-MangaFox



Oh my bad  I just counted on the start side which place HxH is and I thought it was 19.. COunted wrong 

Oh and that psycho girl looks really good if she wants to.. Why are the best looking persons so freaky? 

EDIT:

MangaFox 

EDIT in EDIT:
MangaFox


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 1, 2010)

I just read the chapter a few minutes ago. Is it just me, or is the art of a higher quality?
In any case, I found the chapter to be pretty good. I had forgotten Netero had more than simple victory in mind. As to the King responding easily and or not being affected, I doubt it. The attack Netero did was on a larger scale than Yupi's strongest attack. So, while the King is obviously a beast on a whole other level, Netero fist of fury =/

I expect the King will at least have taken slight damage, crack his bug knuckles, and say mada mada dane.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 1, 2010)

Woah just read the chapter where the guy from the Ryodan defeated the queen with that sun attack - atm Im not sure if anybody could defeat him  But in every "Strongest nen fighter" thread he isnt even mentioned.. Whats up? I dont see anyone defeating him (perhaps Danchou - he can copy the clothes to not burn)


----------



## The Imp (Jan 1, 2010)

Feitan is a high tier nen user but is dwarfed by the Royal Guards, King, Netero. He'd have to take a lot of damage to be able to hurt the top tiers with his Pain Packer. 

He was pretty rusty when he fought the ants so it's still unknown how strong he really is. Plus there are other types of attacks he can use with Pain Packer that we haven't seen yet.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 1, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> He was pretty rusty when he fought the ants so it's still unknown how strong he really is. Plus there are other types of attacks he can use with Pain Packer that we haven't seen yet.



Thats totally why I think he is in one of the highest tiers

He has shown pretty cool things but not everything yet 

I hope its not some idiot like Kurapika who will kill him  Kurapika has it just to easy to defeat a Ryodan member


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 1, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Thats totally why I think he is in one of the highest tiers
> 
> He has shown pretty cool things but not everything yet
> 
> I hope its not some idiot like Kurapika who will kill him  Kurapika has it just to easy to defeat a Ryodan member



kurapika owns. he should oneshot feitan just to piss you off.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 1, 2010)

Hellsing OVA VII > HxH anime


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 1, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> kurapika owns. he should oneshot feitan just to piss you off.





I thought I should remove you from ignore list and then I see this bullshit 

Welcome back on the ignore list


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 1, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> I thought I should remove you from ignore list and then I see this bullshit
> 
> Welcome back on the ignore list



says the guy who gets a hard on for power types.

your opinion stopped mattering when you admitted you lacked decent reading comprehension skills.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 1, 2010)

^This message is hidden because Supreme Alchemist Fan is on your ignore list. 

So now I also started reading YYH  Is it better, worse or on the same level as HxH?
And what is with the art? Better?

Oh and Gon vs Bat and Owl is a really interesting fight  I like these kind of strategy fights in HxH


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2010)

YYH is on the same level tbh, its good tho but very standard by now days comparisons  to other mangas. Overall HxH is much better. The art is good tho.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 1, 2010)

YYH is a fun fighting manga, but nothing more. HxH is MUCH better, because everything is thought out much better. The way the fights, powers, characters are explained is steps above YYH.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 1, 2010)

and HxH got Hisoka


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 1, 2010)

YYH ??? ermm what is this >.>


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 1, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> YYH ??? ermm what is this >.>


Yu yu hakusho.

It was pretty meh imo, i haven't even finished it yet.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 1, 2010)

^ typical shonen, was ok, although hxh is his better work imo


----------



## krizma (Jan 1, 2010)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> I just read the chapter a few minutes ago. Is it just me, or is the art of a higher quality?



Of higher quality compared to what?

So when are the new spoilers estimated to be released? Sometime next week?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 1, 2010)

Togashi can draw..really well..but...basically he puts enough in the chapters just so they are at the repectable level.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow HxH is back! Great chapter and I hope to God Togashi starts wrapping things up before his next hibernation.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 2, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> YYH is on the same level tbh, its good tho but very standard by now days comparisons  to other mangas. Overall HxH is much better. The art is good tho.



Well I just read 5 chapters and atm its awful.. I hope  there will come some real plot in the manga soon



Haohmaru said:


> YYH is a fun fighting manga, but nothing more. HxH is MUCH better, because everything is thought out much better. The way the fights, powers, characters are explained is steps above YYH.



Okay then I know what I have to expect 

EDIT:

the king wants to defeat every champion of strategy games?  And the guy who is Gons partner now - his ability is pretty cool -  get invisible without anyone being able to sense you 

EDIT in EDIT:

Woah the king sacrifired an arm just for the girl? Nice pairing


----------



## Danchou (Jan 2, 2010)

krizma said:


> Of higher quality compared to what?
> 
> So when are the new spoilers estimated to be released? Sometime next week?


The chapter is officially only coming out in the week of the 18th of January. We might have spoilers in the week before that.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 2, 2010)

This is gonna sound harsh

Why in God's name are you reporting every page you read?


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 2, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> This is gonna sound harsh
> 
> Why in God's name are you reporting every page you read?



1. Its not every page
2. some want to read it
3. you dont need to read my posts
4. you also comment the new chapters you read


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 2, 2010)

vol 26 comes out this month in the US. can't wait to pick it up and add it to my hxh ant arc manga collection.

But it really sucks how the manga have gone from 8 bucks to 10 now. i mean its not THAT big a deal but when you're buying them in 3's and 4's it does catch up on you. Guess i'll only be able to get 1 OP volume from the speed up this month when i go pick up vol 26. 

or i could just put vol 26 on hold for another month or 2 and catch up on the OP volumes. How accurate are the OP viz volumes compared to the originals? Are the translations as good as HXHs?


----------



## The Imp (Jan 2, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> How accurate are the OP viz volumes compared to the originals? Are the translations as good as HXHs?



You'd get more replies if you asked in the OP section.


----------



## krizma (Jan 2, 2010)

I think the narration makes it more epic. It is not continued constantly later on but it keeps popping up every so often.

Chapter 263 had just the right amount of epicness after 5 volumes of build-up. I don't think it was too short.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 2, 2010)

krizma said:


> I think the narration makes it more epic. It is not continued constantly later on but it keeps popping up every so often.



Sometime its also cool but sometime its too much - I can imagine that really good in a movie, or the anime but in a manga its not just in the background hyping you  Well matter of opinions


krizma said:


> Chapter 263 had just the right amount of epicness after 5 volumes of build-up.



I think I read too much on a day  Ant arc went just so epic after time.. And whats up with the octopus hate? It was just ~2-3 chapters and wasnt anything I dislike


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 2, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> I think I read too much on a day  Ant arc went just so epic after time.. And whats up with the octopus hate? It was just ~2-3 chapters and wasnt anything I dislike



as I have said it many times before its not much when you have 290 chapters to read not when you only have 10 precious chapters and then an unknown future of whether there will be anymore or not


----------



## The Imp (Jan 2, 2010)

krizma said:


> I think the narration makes it more epic. It is not continued constantly later on but it keeps popping up every so often.
> 
> Chapter 263 had just the right amount of epicness after 5 volumes of build-up. I don't think it was too short.



The narration style helped start the Invasion with a bang. And bringing up the time every so often really put the invasion into perspective. What's taken Togashi a few years to write has only taken up 10 minutes in the story.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 2, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Sometime its also cool but sometime its too much - I can imagine that really good in a movie, or the anime but in a manga its not just in the background hyping you  Well matter of opinions
> 
> 
> I think I read too much on a day  Ant arc went just so epic after time.. And whats up with the octopus hate? It was just ~2-3 chapters and wasnt anything I dislike



I had no problems with the narration, in fact, I thought it to be a nice change. Togashi would have wasted more scenes if he had to prepare a character to say it, and also...some things wouldn't make sense if told from the perspective of a character. I thought it was well-condensed to convey things of importance in a short amount of time. Though I guess if one is impatient or not the "like-some-text"-type, it may feel a bit too much. Tastes differ.

That said, hxh has never been the shounen kind to just put scene after scene with a groan or puff sound, or some one-liner in it. I remember the explanation about janken and the side-rupture for instance: tedious and boring, I imagine, for those just longing for some fast shounen-action, but I liked it.

I also think the narrative will be less 'intrusive' on the scenes in an anime, since while talking, the scenes just keep moving, while now you have to read it all before you can go to the next scene. But I'm wondering who will do the narrative in an anime? An unknown voice? A voice of a character?

The voice of Netero would be cool.  But of course, the same problem exists when talking about stuff the character couldn't possibly know, so maybe an unknown narrative-only voice will suit it best, or a style where a character (in the future) speaks as if it's from the past, like with that moustache-examiner of the first exam, when Gon woke up in the bed after having 'defeated' Hanzo.

About octosquid: I just don't like it. And it even has nothing to do with how long we had been waiting (which was, admittedly, long). I just find his 180°-turns-of-sides and other emo-expulsions a bit too much contorted; it doesn't feel anywhere realistic. While the building up of the personality/psychology of the king has been slow and meticulous and well paced, with octosquid it swings from one end to another in ridiculous short time-spans. It makes it far less palatable to believe in his 'change' than with the king, unless one concludes octosquid is a total emo-wreck and a complete nutter. But he ain't exactly depicted like that neither, aside from his strange emo-swings, so it feels...wrong. Too much too fast.

While the emotional/psychological change in the king is one of the best I've ever seen in a shounen, that of octosquid was sub-par.

Luckily, I have a good feeling he'll be killed off soon.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Jan 2, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> The narration style helped start the Invasion with a bang. And bringing up the time every so often really put the invasion into perspective. What's taken Togashi a few years to write has only taken up 10 minutes in the story.



It's pretty ridiculous, but it does keep the intensity up.

I just don't know how they would plan to keep that in the anime, assuming they ever do a release of it, OVAs or something like with Greed Island.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2010)

> I just don't know how they would plan to keep that in the anime, assuming they ever do a release of it, OVAs or something like with Greed Island.



Don't worry anime is accustomed to dragging out 10 minutes to 20 eps


----------



## XxShadowxX (Jan 2, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Don't worry anime is accustomed to dragging out 10 minutes to 20 eps



The pacing with the anime wasn't so bad. I'd rather they slow stuff down and go for 52 episodes than try to squeeze it all into 26. To be fair, that's before York Shin and Greed Island. But I'm glad that both of those arcs got the extra attention.


----------



## Toreador (Jan 2, 2010)

Dont hate on the narration!! its epic!

I wonder how they play out the invasion if its gets animated. You have the narration, and you have the slow pacing, example when knuckle thinks about 200 / 300 word in like 1 second in actual manga time. 
Are they just gonna play it really slow / paus it or are they going to skip it / change it. Its a big challange for any animator team that gets the assignment.
Btw was'nt it some narration in Hisoka vs Kastro in the manga that the anime just skipped?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 2, 2010)

the anime skipped the Hisoka vs Kastro because of the gore,they only showed few photage of it

as for the narration(it really works well for the invasion),yes,it's epic.I hope to see more of it

when it comes to anime(if they made a new one) ,I think they'll cut the narration,just cover the invasion in 2 to 3 all fighting episodes with high animation 

both the anime&manga will be a different experience for the same situation


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 2, 2010)

yes, and it made the fight all the more confusing. anime producers are soooo fucking lazy i really don't want them to animate HXH because they'd never give the good justice it deserves. It would get bullshit treatment at best and that's not me being nitpicky thats japanese animation studios just being uber shitty for the past 2 years.


----------



## Toreador (Jan 2, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> the anime skipped the Hisoka vs Kastro because of the gore,they only showed few photage of it



If they skipped that couse of the gore i guess they will have alot of changes in the ant arc(if its get animated).
Or maybe its more accepted if it isnt humans?

And yeah the changes really ruined the Hisoka vs Kastro fight.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2010)

> If they skipped that couse of the gore i guess they will have alot of changes in the ant arc(if its get animated).



Either they will cut most of the gore and show it at an earlier time or put it in a late time slot, and ,keep it adult but this would decrease the budget greatly.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 2, 2010)

they might keep the gore depending on what studio does the anime i guess.

The shitter the studio the more censored the anime will be. Then theirs always dvd releases which will probably have all the gore that the TV episodes don't.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 3, 2010)

NeBy said:


> In that case, *chikky agreed* to wear a sigpic-text (size 5) reading: "Neby was right all along; I should have listened!" for a month, so even then it'll be well worth it!



proof?




krizma said:


> Of higher quality compared to what?
> 
> So when are the new spoilers estimated to be released? Sometime next week?



Around jan 11 or 12



Toreador said:


> If they skipped that couse of the gore i guess they will have alot of changes in the ant arc(if its get animated).
> Or maybe its more accepted if it isnt humans?



they could do an ova


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 3, 2010)

NeBy said:


> The voice of Netero would be cool.
> 
> About octosquid: I just don't like it. And it even has nothing to do with how long we had been waiting (which was, admittedly, long). I just find his 180?-turns-of-sides and other emo-expulsions a bit too much contorted; it doesn't feel anywhere realistic. While the building up of the personality/psychology of the king has been slow and meticulous and well paced, with octosquid it swings from one end to another in ridiculous short time-spans. It makes it far less palatable to believe in his 'change' than with the king, unless one concludes octosquid is a total emo-wreck and a complete nutter. But he ain't exactly depicted like that neither, aside from his strange emo-swings, so it feels...wrong. Too much too fast.



I would take Gins voice. The voice speaks about everyone as if he was another person and Gin would bring some cool climax 

The octopus looked like an Idiot from the start on - I like these kind of charackters and I dont think he is hard to change so I was okay with that. I like him he shouldnt die 



Toreador said:


> Its a big challange for any animator team that gets the assignment.



They have more than enough time to prepare  



hgfdsahjkl said:


> the anime skipped the Hisoka vs Kastro because of the gore,they only showed few photage of it


----------



## Pong Lenis (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello.
H x H is great, isn't it?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 3, 2010)

Pong Lenis said:


> Hello.
> H x H is great, isn't it?



naruto is better.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2010)

> naruto is better



The only manga better than HxH is Yankee Kun to Megane chan


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 3, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The only manga better than HxH is Yankee Kun to Megane chan



and One Park.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 3, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> naruto is better.



lol what?


----------



## Danchou (Jan 3, 2010)

Is this break grating anyone else? I need my fix.


----------



## Blade (Jan 3, 2010)

Pong Lenis said:


> Hello.
> H x H is great, isn't it?



no it isn't




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pong Lenis (Jan 3, 2010)

Regarding Naruto; at first i was like, this is a super fantastic series! (back in oct. 2004 when i first saw it) But now I say to myself, this is just unnecessarily long. And before you attempt to enlighten me as to why, I already know.
I read some of the latest chapters out of curiosity and now there's radical DBZesque qualities? Oh, and the fourth hokage's memory resealing Naruto? ...Memory! 


**I love DB btw, In my mind it concluded with the Freeza arc.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 3, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> lol what?



I was being sarcastic.

I haven't liked naruto since i was 16.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 4, 2010)

i never liked naruto
  



Danchou said:


> Is this break grating anyone else? I need my fix.



it's worse than a hiatus  this is why i detest monthlies.


btw, great sig


----------



## Pitou (Jan 4, 2010)

wow danchou thats an awesome sig


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 4, 2010)

yeah,nice ,however the artist changed the body and head proportions tho

one of the few times when you choose a sig with good art ,Danchou 

and since you're talking about another manga,I have to say that Black star is freaking awesome

SE or psyren ?

_and Hisoka can beat Netero don't let the hgfdsahjkl of NG fool you


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 4, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> _and Hisoka can beat Netero don't let the calm hgfdsahjkl fool you



you mean after kuroro steals netero's ability and is thus basically hatsu-less right?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 4, 2010)

King(the bratty reptile)>kuroro


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 4, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah,nice ,however the artist changed the body and head proportions tho
> 
> one of the few times when you choose a sig with good art ,Danchou
> 
> ...



I donno I always find Danchou's HxH sets really nice

as for other manga I finally read Shin Angyo Onshi! God it was good!!!!

also I am dying for the next chapter the wait is agonising


----------



## Danchou (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the sig compliments.

@hjfdsahjkl, I think I'd pick Soul Eater over Psyren. It has better action and is a bit more enjoyable.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 4, 2010)

and as you said,I want my new HxH chapter


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 4, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> King(the bratty reptile)>kuroro



that's like saying sadaso>johan in terms of villainy

ridiculous in short 



Hisoka said:


> as for other manga I finally read Shin Angyo Onshi! God it was good!!!!



you should read inoue's "REAL" next, if you haven't yet


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 4, 2010)

King>thief


----------



## Danchou (Jan 4, 2010)

I think I want the Ant arc coming to a conclusion soon. At this rate it's probably going to span 12 volumes which is over a third of all HxH chapters. That's more than enough.

It would also suck if the plot concentrated on Jairo (former NGL ruler) afterwards since it's too similar to this arc. I don't know what Togashi when he introduced that character.

Personally, I'd like to see more to do about the Hunter association (like the stuff with the Vice-Chairman) before we head over to the epic sequal to the ^x Spider arc.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 4, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> you should read inoue's "REAL" next, if you haven't yet



Oooooh I shall be checking it out for sure 

also lol @ both of your custom titles


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 4, 2010)

danchou your sig sucks


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 4, 2010)

next arc will be about aliens
mark my words


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 4, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> next arc will be about aliens
> mark my words



no thanks please D=

what about a zombie arc? 

@ Danchou - Its the same for me I just want all the loose ends to be sorted once and for all, I mean killua and his family, Hisoka vs Kuroru, Hunter Organisation, wtf happened to Leorio? Kurapica vs GR and many many other loose ends =/


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 4, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> next arc will be about aliens
> mark my words



or ghosts 

**


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 4, 2010)

or
Hisoka killing kuroro


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 4, 2010)

Only ghosts you will see is your own when Pokkuru returns


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 4, 2010)

^^your avatar sucks


----------



## Danchou (Jan 4, 2010)

Leorio must have the most simple goal of everyone in HxH. Seriously, how can he have much trouble if any to get money and become a doctor when you can become a multimillionaire just lending out your HxH card. He's doing it wrong. 


Eldritch said:


> danchou your sig sucks


I like yours. :ho


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 4, 2010)

Danchou said:


> I think I want the Ant arc coming to a conclusion soon. At this rate it's probably going to span 12 volumes which is over a third of all HxH chapters. That's more than enough.
> 
> It would also suck if the plot concentrated on Jairo (former NGL ruler) afterwards since it's too similar to this arc. I don't know what Togashi when he introduced that character.



i've said it before and i'll it again: at the end of this arc, i want the story to continue as if the ant arc never happened.

i'd like to see one more normal but awesome arc, maybe leorio-related then hanzo-related after chimera ant. then we go to tying the loose ends with kurapica and the ryodan, killua with his family, gon and his father.



Jon Snow said:


> Only ghosts you will see is your own when Pokkuru returns



everything is related to pokkushit for you isn't it 



Hisoka said:


> @ Danchou - Its the same for me I just want all the loose ends to be sorted once and for all, I mean killua and his family, *Hisoka vs Kuroru*, Hunter Organisation, wtf happened to Leorio? Kurapica vs GR and many many other loose ends =/


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 4, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ^^your avatar sucks



Your avatar is small. Reminds me of noobs.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 4, 2010)

however your sig is pretty cool..........


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 4, 2010)

i just realized i really wanna see more hanzo  that guy's awesome

thank god togashi chose pokkuru instead of him to reintroduce in the series then give a laughable death one page later


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 4, 2010)

everyone wants more Hanzo

he knew how exactly to hit the vision and hearing centers,the guy is superb fighter


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 4, 2010)

kuroro steals the king's ability

discuss


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 4, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


>


what? Did I spell his name wrong? You are lucky I remember his name 

also I checked out REAL, read two chapters, its sporty, I am not so fan of sporty  but thanks




chikkychappy said:


> kuroro steals the king's ability
> 
> discuss



King will still eat him =D


----------



## Blade (Jan 4, 2010)

idk if this is posted, HXH volume 27 was ranked 2nd on the japanese comic rank( 21-27 december)


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 4, 2010)

This is why togashi is still in jump...though this does not matter; his wife made sailor moon..thats enough bank for a lifetime.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 4, 2010)

Togashi should introduce a "keiko" character and make her to be Gon's woman.

by the way, what's up with the name of "Gon" it is kinda uncool for a main character...


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 4, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> what? Did I spell his name wrong? You are lucky I remember his name



are you joking or what 



> also I checked out REAL, read two chapters, its sporty, I am not so fan of sporty  but thanks



it doesn't revolve mainly around sport, but the development of the characters. try reading 3 vols, if it doesn't hook you yet by then then i guess it isn't for you 



FireKain said:


> idk if this is posted, HXH volume 27 was ranked 2nd on the japanese comic rank( 21-27 december)



and it's just three days worth of sales 



Rokudaime said:


> by the way, what's up with the name of "Gon" it is kinda uncool for a main character...



there's nothing cool with his character design either. or the name "hunter x hunter" for that matter. he just doesn't care i guess


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 4, 2010)

ahem
I guess that's personal opinions

imo,HxH is a cool name

the impotant characters of HxH have great designs (Hisoka,kuroro,netero,Killua,moru,etc)however when it comes to Gon's,imo,his design isn't meant to be great but to stand out,his design is iconic for HxH


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 4, 2010)

FireKain said:


> idk if this is posted, HXH volume 27 was ranked 2nd on the japanese comic rank( 21-27 december)


Togashi: Yaay money! Time to dick around and stop working again.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 4, 2010)

I personally like Gon's throwback 90s character design.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 4, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I was being sarcastic.
> 
> I haven't liked naruto since i was 16.



Which is an excellent age to enjoy Naruto. It goes like: 6-10: pokemon, 10-14 DB(Z), 14-16: naruto/bleach. Only from 16 and upwards do people get the maturity to fully experience the awesomeness that is HxH. Sure, they can moderately enjoy it sooner, but they don't understand half of what it's all about, and I suspect they're getting bored at some scenes, because they are all fired up to see some 'typical shounen action'.

Aside from my personal opinion, there has actually been done some research done on this, and it IS true that the average age of HxH-fans are quite higher than those of pokemon, naruto, bleach, etc. No wonder; it needs some intelligence and maturity to be fully appreciated, so one has to lose the pure 'level-up-uber-haxor-slay-enemies' type of shounen.




hgfdsahjkl said:


> SE or psyren ?
> 
> _and Hisoka can beat Netero don't let the hgfdsahjkl of NG fool you



Based on the facts we currently know, it's unlikely that Hisoka would win, indeed. But we've been over this a zillion times already.

And I chose psyren: it's better than SE on almost every f- point. Se is ok, but not really superb. If it weren't for the cute lil snaky witch-bitch, I would rate it even lower. Psyren is a more mature manga though, just like HxH.





Danchou said:


> Thanks for the sig compliments.
> 
> @hjfdsahjkl, I think I'd pick Soul Eater over Psyren. It has better action and is a bit more enjoyable.





If it's about action, hxh shouldn't be your primary manga/anime neither, since there are myriads of manga  out there that have more action in it.




Danchou said:


> I think I want the Ant arc coming to a conclusion soon. At this rate it's probably going to span 12 volumes which is over a third of all HxH chapters. That's more than enough.
> 
> It would also suck if the plot concentrated on Jairo (former NGL ruler) afterwards since it's too similar to this arc. I don't know what Togashi when he introduced that character.
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see more to do about the Hunter association (like the stuff with the Vice-Chairman) before we head over to the epic sequal to the ^x Spider



Yeah. There has been weak moments and great scenes in the ant-arc... but it's about time to round it up. I agree with you it should be something else entirely, or, at least,  have a side-ant-arc-scene as a mere setting to some novel arc.

Personally, I wouldn't mind an aside that goes deeper into the Zoaldicks family. (of course, one shouldn't wait too long with kurapica vs the GR and hisoka vs kuroro neither). Or something totally unrelated, like an arc where they meet Hanzo and help him find treasures (= a bit more to the original 'hunters exam feel' as an intermezzo. Come to think of it; didn't Hanzo want to find something of some hermit or something? Maybe that would make for a nice side-arc: eliminating the last surviving captain-ants and one of them got into Nippon, where they meet Hanzo and help him recover the item  he wants to find.

just like the Zoaldyeck arc, it would make a great side-arc.

And then back to the main course of the GR, of course...





chikkychappy said:


> kuroro steals the king's ability
> 
> discuss



What's there to discuss? If he steals the kings' hatsu, he would have to turn into a cannibal to actually get some benefit of it.



Rokudaime said:


> Togashi should introduce a "keiko" character and make her to be Gon's woman.
> 
> by the way, what's up with the name of "Gon" it is kinda uncool for a main character...



He did! She's called Pitou!! 

Well, Gon isn't a special name, but than again, it suits hxh very well. After all, he's also not the 'strongest' character or the one that does it all, contrary to bleach or naruto. He's a very skilful and bright apprentice, but for the rest he's an ordinary boy - a bit naive, even. He's not depicted as a haxor-superstar in the manga/anime, and I like that. In fact, going by strength, even Killua would probably best him.

I think it's refreshing for a shounen manga to have the main character NOT be the strongest of the world and defeating enemies that have myriads of more experience and abilities.

He's nothing special in many aspects, and that's what is great about him.




chikkychappy said:


> there's nothing cool with his character design either. or the name "hunter x hunter" for that matter. he just doesn't care i guess



There is nothing especially wrong with calling it 'hunterxhunter', especially seen the fact that being a 'hunter' is all what this series is about (at least in principle, though I agree it's been watered down now in the ant-arc, which is why I say a more classical treasure-hunt with Hanzo would be a welcome reprieve).



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I personally like Gon's throwback 90s character design.



I like it too.

Though Kurapica and kalluto is more cute, for males.

Ofcourse Pitou beats everyone: she's just lovable! A small tweaking to her personality such as not torturing and being sadistic anymore, and she would make the ideal pussy cute housewife!


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 4, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Only from 16 and upwards do people get the maturity to fully experience the awesomeness that is HxH. Sure, they can moderately enjoy it sooner, but they don't understand half of what it's all about, and I suspect they're getting bored at some scenes, because they are all fired up to see some 'typical shounen action'.



                          .


----------



## root (Jan 4, 2010)

Ugh, I'm nearing the end, only 20 chapters to read now, but I'm trying to postpone as long as possible.   I don't want it to end 

Netero is friggin badass, and Gon looks angry.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 4, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> what? Did I spell his name wrong? You are lucky I remember his name
> 
> also I checked out REAL, read two chapters, its sporty, I am not so fan of sporty  but thanks



Sports isn't one of the more prominent aspects of REAL. You'll see it come up frequently but REAL has more to do with disabilities and finding your place in life. Basketball is just one of the outlets the main characters use. Like chikkychappy said it's more about the characters than it is about the game in contrast to Inoue's previous work Slam Dunk.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, I was just reading the last part of the Hunter Exam..and Killua's exit was handled brillantly.

That is all.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 4, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> are you joking or what


I HAVE the name Hisoka afterall what did you expect? 
I wasnt joking  



chikkychappy said:


> it doesn't revolve mainly around sport, but the development of the characters. try reading 3 vols, if it doesn't hook you yet by then then i guess it isn't for you





Lυ Bυ said:


> Sports isn't one of the more prominent aspects of REAL. You'll see it come up frequently but REAL has more to do with disabilities and finding your place in life. Basketball is just one of the outlets the main characters use. Like chikkychappy said it's more about the characters than it is about the game in contrast to Inoue's previous work Slam Dunk.



Okey then I will still give it more of a chance and try to get to 3 vols


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 4, 2010)

catched up with HxH.

Knuckles why you 

and Netero is pretty much fucked up - king and 2 royal guards?


----------



## NeBy (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmm...

*cough*

Remember I once said I would make a youtube AMV of Hisoka for hgfds and all the other hisokatards here? Well, I started it, and already have a third or so done, but I'm encountering a bit problems with some episodes that use a  different codec. Anyways, I was searching for the scene where Hisoka is under the shower and pulls off his (fake) spider-tattoo. I clearly remember that scene, yet I can't find it back! 

I thought it was right after he defeated Kastro, but either I have skipped over it (I have to search a lot after all, so I'm not watching every second), or I'm mistaken about when it actually shows up.

Does anyone here know in which/where episode I can find that scene?  I don't feel like going through the entire celestial tower arc and/or GR arc; it's freakin' late as it is.


----------



## krizma (Jan 4, 2010)

Should be after Machi re-attached his arm. Don't know which episode.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Jan 4, 2010)

I just finished reading the series for the first time, and I gotta say nicely done, Togashi, nicely done.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 4, 2010)

Byronic Hero said:


> I just finished reading the series for the first time, and I gotta say nicely done, Togashi, nicely done.



yaaaaay another new fan =D

welcome my friend to agony of wait =D


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 4, 2010)

episode 42 you noobs 

@byronic hero
welcome


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 4, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Aside from my personal opinion, there has actually been done some research done on this, and it IS true that the average age of HxH-fans are quite higher than those of pokemon, naruto, bleach, etc. No wonder; it needs some intelligence and maturity to be fully appreciated, so one has to lose the pure 'level-up-uber-haxor-slay-enemies' type of shounen.



I think the fact that the new generation (those in their early to mid teens) has just completely missed out on HxH, contributes to this. Which is a real shame.



> There is nothing especially wrong with calling it 'hunterxhunter', especially seen the fact that being a 'hunter' is all what this series is about (at least in principle, though I agree it's been watered down now in the ant-arc, which is why I say a more classical treasure-hunt with Hanzo would be a welcome reprieve).



I'm not saying it's wrong, just that it is not a very 'cool' or catchy name.



RockyDJ said:


> Knuckles why you



All HxH fans around the world went crazy when that happened 



Byronic Hero said:


> I just finished reading the series for the first time, and I gotta say nicely done, Togashi, nicely done.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2010)

> Only from 16 and upwards do people get the maturity to fully experience the awesomeness that is HxH. Sure, they can moderately enjoy it sooner, but they don't understand half of what it's all about, and I suspect they're getting bored at some scenes, because they are all fired up to see some 'typical shounen action'.



I have seen some of the younger folks post bad things about the King's development and komugi's part in the arc. Its a shame they don't appreciate it.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 4, 2010)

lol you people acting like hxh is for mature audiences


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 4, 2010)

yeah, it's not. it's for the older youth though.


----------



## Fran (Jan 4, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I have seen some of the younger folks post bad things about the King's development and komugi's part in the arc. Its a shame they don't appreciate it.



"Don't get me wrong! I friggin' love gun-gi!"

If anyone can dig out the old nexgear 261 spoof, that'd be awesome.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 4, 2010)

False.  It is for smarter people than other shounen.  Age does not equate to ...what is this wisdom?  Or an academic understanding of tropes.  WE could just drag the slow ones thru tvtropes?


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 5, 2010)

HxH is in the special place of a shounen for 'older youth'.

The problem with that is that lot of people assume shounen *should* be stupid and without internal coherence, and so dislike HxH for being snobbish or something.

Also, as it's a shounen, many may miss the subtler influence on the manga- in some way, HxH is much more a seinen than things like Shamo, or even Monster. It's just less 'blatant' about it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok guys. I have finally seen a first episode of an anime that is a masterpiece. Not Beyblade, not HxH, not TTGL, nothing, and I mean NOTHING compares to Ga-Rei-Zero episode 1. Holy motherfucking balls

Do yourself a fucking favor and watch this now. I watched it yesterday, and I can't get it out of my mind.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 5, 2010)

So, how much more of HXH is left, storywise?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 5, 2010)

I saw Gai-rei-zero a good anime,love the opening song

-as for HxH
it certainly appeals to mature audience

well,for many mature= sex and gore,the gore in ant arc can qualify it as a senien if you want

but that isn't what I mean,mature for me is something that respects the mind of the reader and HxH does that better than *many senien*

berserk,vagabond,HxH ,FMA,Deathnote all are in the same zone for me


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 5, 2010)

What did you think of the first episode? I was like


*Spoiler*: __ 



cool main characters. WHAT THE FUCK THEY ALL DIED


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 5, 2010)

I know what you mean 
mind fuck


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 5, 2010)

I mean, it totally blew my mind. I will never forget that, ever. A true masterpiece of a start. I have never seen anything like it. I CAN'T STOP THINKING ABOUT IT 

It was so... mindblowing... sad... and awesome


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 5, 2010)

I think the anime is like a prequal to the manga,they aren't following the manga btw


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 5, 2010)

Is the manga still on-going?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 5, 2010)

I think so.......


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 5, 2010)

Chapters: 47 - ongoing - irregular

Another HxH I see


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 5, 2010)

that is a bloody coincidence I just started & finished Ga-Rei Zero on Sunday

First episode is nothing compare to what is coming, the story is so sad and it will make you rage a lot I hope you are prepared for it


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 5, 2010)

ok i'm curious, i'm gonna check it out. where do you guys get a copy?



Agmaster said:


> False.  It is for smarter people than other shounen.



The smart stuff like nen and battle tactics, yes, it's true it's not about age; you can be 70y.o. but if you hate logico-mathematical thinking then you won't get HxH.

But for things like characterization and life issues? No, not really. Still squarely on the older youth demographic



> Age does not equate to ...what is this wisdom?



But there's more than sufficient correlation.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 5, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> What did you think of the first episode? I was like
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


SAME FOR ME MAN. 

But Yomi made it all up with her style and awesome.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 5, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> that is a bloody coincidence I just started & finished Ga-Rei Zero on Sunday
> 
> First episode is nothing compare to what is coming, the story is so sad and it will make you rage a lot I hope you are prepared for it



Have you forgotten my undying love for side-characters?


----------



## Wade (Jan 5, 2010)

Kuroro is stronger than Zeno. Hisoka doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 5, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Have you forgotten my undying love for side-characters?



I know but they only exist in one episode XD

I guess I am too much of a cold hearted person, I didnt care about them I was like ooo who is this awesome person killing everyone? =D


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 5, 2010)

Cold-hearted bitch

get back in the kitchen

and take neby with you


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 5, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Cold-hearted bitch
> 
> get back in the kitchen
> 
> and take neby with you



 me and Neby dont last in one sentence nevermind being with him in kitchen we would kill each other within seconds


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 5, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> me and Neby dont last in one sentence nevermind being with him in kitchen we would kill each other within seconds



Neby x Hisoka(the poster) 



Wade said:


> Kuroro is stronger than Zeno. Hisoka doesn't stand a chance.



yes


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 5, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> me and Neby dont last in one sentence nevermind being with him in kitchen we would kill each other within seconds



You're both females. Sometimes I think you're more male than neby.

Who am I kidding, you always seemed more like a male than neby


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 5, 2010)

Why do you diss neby?


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 5, 2010)

so the ga-rei anime is different to the manga?

dint know that, would have watched it if i had


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 5, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> You're both females. Sometimes I think you're more male than neby.
> 
> Who am I kidding, you always seemed more like a male than neby



oh I didnt know that.

That's because I hate females and the way they think and do stuff =D

No wonder I dont get along with her lol



RockyDJ said:


> Why do you diss neby?



Me and her have a problem with Logic ....

Apparently I lack one and she lacks personality in my opinion 



Jicksy said:


> so the ga-rei anime is different to the manga?
> 
> dint know that, would have watched it if i had



Yes its a prequel and its very good, you should watch it.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 5, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> The smart stuff like nen and battle tactics, yes, it's true it's not about age; you can be 70y.o. but if you hate logico-mathematical thinking then you won't get HxH.
> 
> But for things like characterization and life issues? No, not really. Still squarely on the older youth demographic



I completely disagree. Sure, most of the issues are about things teenagers can somewhat relate to. But the actual characterization is much deeper than in most seinen, and the way it's presented is excellent. I still remember the casual way mito was going to destroy Gon's (unique) license, or her reaction to the present Ging's left.

Hell, even Gon's reaction to Ging talking about his mother was very mature and decisive.

It's those little details that make it above other manga.

I completely agree that most characters are out of the norms, and as such teenagers can dream about how awesome they are- but beyond it, they are all coherent, and not at all 'teenagerish'.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 5, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> False.  It is for smarter people than other shounen.  Age does not equate to ...what is this wisdom?  Or an academic understanding of tropes.  WE could just drag the slow ones thru tvtropes?



True! I almost edited myself a while back, but I thought people would get it anyway. Besides, I just had a discussion (in r/l) about a Turkish boy who was a pilot at age 9, and I defended his right to do so. Couter-argument: "but a child is a child!". Meh. BS-argument; the question is not whether a child is a child, but of what children are capable off. I think in our western society we have the attitude kids can't do nothing until they suddenly become 18, 'an adult', and have the wisdom to do everything at that instant.

Neither thing is true. You have idiot 18-y olds, and you have 14y olds with more maturity than the average 18y olds.

And thus, some kids WILL appreciate HxH to it's fullest, while some 18-20y olds still won't. (And some never will, but that's because they've developed bad taste ). That said, _generally_ spoken, I think it's likely that kids will comprehend less and less subtleties and splendour of HxH the younger they get. I don't see a 2y old capable of truly understanding the depth of some scenes or subplots, for instance.

But you're right: overgeneralisation is never a good thing. I'm sure you've got smart kids at age 12 that  can enjoy all of the nuances (besides that, one can enjoy an anime on different levels, but I'm talking of actually understanding it fully). But I do think you have to be fairly intelligent for HxH to truly enjoy it; there are too many episodes of 'non-fighting' scenes that will come over as boring for those that don't want anything else than typical shounen-level-up-battles (and for the latter one does not need intelligence to comprehend anything, indeed).


----------



## NeBy (Jan 5, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Cold-hearted bitch
> 
> get back in the kitchen
> 
> and take neby with you



You wish! 

Nobody takes me anywhere unless I want to! 



Hisoka said:


> me and Neby dont last in one sentence nevermind being with _him_ in kitchen we would kill each other within seconds



I would kill you with my debate-hatsu before you could even blink with your eyes! :mj



chikkychappy said:


> Neby x Hisoka(the poster)
> 
> 
> 
> yes



/insert snickering here/



Jon Snow said:


> You're both females. Sometimes I think you're more male than neby.
> 
> Who am I kidding, you always seemed more like a male than neby



 



RockyDJ said:


> Why do you diss neby?



Why does everyone suddenly starts talking about me!?! 

I didn't even post a GWoT or anything, and suddenly, when scrolling, I notice half a thread is talk about me (after my back screen)!  
Out of the blue, this one.

It's ok Rocky, they're still a bit pissed off since I pointed out they squandered half our chances to get a Motm while gaining noting in return. They know what I say is true, but they're still _sour winners_ (yes, strange isn't it?) about it, now that we've actually didn't get January.

I think that's what he meant with 'having a personality'. 



Hisoka said:


> oh I didnt know that.
> 
> That's because _I hate females_ and the way they think and do stuff
> 
> ...



Fixed for logical error.



> Apparently I lack one and she lacks personality in my opinion




An irrational and unfounded (and biased) opinion, as always!  




> Yes its a prequel and its very good, you should watch it.





It's about the one hgfds mentioned, right? I might have a look too; after all his suggestion of SnM was a 100% hit with me.



Arkeus said:


> I completely disagree. Sure, most of the issues are about things teenagers can somewhat relate to. But the actual characterization is much deeper than in most seinen, and the way it's presented is excellent. I still remember the casual way mito was going to destroy Gon's (unique) license, or her reaction to the present Ging's left.
> 
> Hell, even Gon's reaction to Ging talking about his mother was very mature and decisive.
> 
> ...



Also, the whole uncharacteristic showcase of Kurapica. Sure, revenge has been done a myriad of times, but now it actually showed how tormenting (without blowing it out of proportion) it can be for a guy who is basically, good and honourable. Point in matter was when he killed Ubo: no joy, no victory shouting, no crying either; just disgust when his hands were covered in blood, incomprehension at the cold attitude of the GR now that he killed himself, and a turbulent mind.

(oww, f-, who can forget the aftermath where he just has an empty glare and sinks down on his back to the door, reciting the poem-blessing for his clan? Amazing. And amazingly 'adult'.)

You'll never see that in Bleach, unless by complete hyperbole, which makes it crappy.


Edit: oh, yeah, just checked that ga-rei anime out; apparently I forgot the name, but I already saw that some time ago. 't Was not bad, but the ending was a bit rushed (of the anime, at least) and was a bit anticlimactic. I've seen better, but I've seen a lot worse too. It's a decent anime, all in all.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 5, 2010)

NeBy said:


> I would kill you with my debate-hatsu before you could even blink with your eyes! :mj
> 
> I didn't even post a GWoT or anything, and suddenly, when scrolling, I notice half a thread is talk about me (after my back screen)!
> Out of the blue, this one.
> ...



This is exactly why I have problem with her 

Yes Neby you are right you are always right, anything that you say is right, you are the meaning to the perfect!


ps - do not take any of this seriously i am only kidding for those who dont know me


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 5, 2010)

NeBy said:


> And thus, some kids WILL appreciate HxH to it's fullest, while some 18-20y olds still won't.



Thank you 


NeBy said:


> Why does everyone suddenly starts talking about me!?!
> 
> I didn't even post a GWoT or anything, and suddenly, when scrolling, I notice half a thread is talk about me (after my back screen)!
> Out of the blue, this one.
> ...



Okay


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 5, 2010)

Is it strange that i hated/failed at math in school yet i love HXH and knuckles math explanation about nen to gon? 

Maybe Knuckle should've been my math teacher.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 5, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> This is exactly why I have problem with her
> 
> Yes Neby you are right you are always right, anything that you say is right, you are the meaning to the perfect!



Not always, I've acknowledged I was wrong 2 times during the time I've been on this thread, for the simple reason they argumented with splendid logic and rooted their premises more solidly in hxh facts then I did at those instances. One of which was in a debate with chikky, even (she can be reasonable and logic, if she wants to - alas, sometimes she stubbornly doesn't want to).

It's true, however, that in the vast majority of cases, I'm actually right. Mind you, I'm not always right about the actual outcome (who knows whether Kuroro will win from Hisoka, after all, with Togashi), but the logical deduction and conclusion at that time is right. (namely that, based on our current knowledge, Kuroro is the most likely to win). The same goes for the Jan or Feb Motm: I'm not saying we are _not_ going to have the Feb Motm, I'm saying we wasted half our chances for nothing. This will be true EVEN if we get February.

In that sense what you say is true; I'm very often right, at least in the logical sense (in any case far more than people who don't use much logic). I think you know that as well as I do, deep down. Defending ones' statement with 'it being an opinion' has no argumental value, as one opinion equals another. Whether you're the same opinion as me or not, therefore, doesn't matter (and I don't care in a debate), as long as it stays on the level of an opinion it's irrelevant, and only if logically argumented, can a debate be fruitful. I don't actually mind much anyone for squandering away January because they 'feel like it'; it does nothing however, to make the conclusion void that it was an illogical decision. And denying that rubs me far more the wrong way.

As an analogy: when I'm drunk, I have no problem acknowledging that I am. People who pretend to be sober when they're clearly drunk (and don't tell me they don't realise it themselves) are just hypocrites and drivelling ears.



> ps - do not take any of this seriously i am only kidding for those who dont know me



You've said more truths than you realise yourself, young grasshopper.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 5, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Not always, I've acknowledged I was wrong 2 times during the time I've been on this thread, for the simple reason they argumented with splendid logic and rooted their premises more solidly in hxh facts then I did at those instances. One of which was in a debate with chikky, even (she can be reasonable and logic, if she wants to - alas, sometimes she stubbornly doesn't want to).
> 
> It's true, however, that in the vast majority of cases, I'm actually right. Mind you, I'm not always right about the actual outcome (who knows whether Kuroro will win from Hisoka, after all, with Togashi), but the logical deduction and conclusion at that time is right. (namely that, based on our current knowledge, Kuroro is the most likely to win). The same goes for the Jan or Feb Motm: I'm not saying we are _not_ going to have the Feb Motm, I'm saying we wasted half our chances for nothing. This will be true EVEN if we get February.
> 
> ...




     

you just dont get it lol


----------



## The Imp (Jan 5, 2010)

inb4 is neby a guy or girl


----------



## Stroev (Jan 5, 2010)

neby is like pito

We'll never know


----------



## Danchou (Jan 5, 2010)

While Claymore is busy celebrating their 40k, we're busy discussing Neby's walls of text and gender. 

Where did we go wrong?


----------



## NeBy (Jan 5, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> you just _dont get_ it lol



You would like to think so, wouldn't you? 

But I get logic, ergo...


----------



## Fran (Jan 5, 2010)

Y'know why this thread was closed in the first place right?


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 5, 2010)

Danchou said:


> While Claymore is busy celebrating their 40k, we're busy discussing Neby's walls of text and gender.
> 
> Where did we go wrong?



when Neby entered this thread =D

only kidding ^^


----------



## The Imp (Jan 5, 2010)

Danchou said:


> While Claymore is busy celebrating their 40k, we're busy discussing Neby's walls of text and gender.
> 
> Where did we go wrong?



they aren't at 40k yet

someone go steal it

edit: i got 40K


----------



## NeBy (Jan 5, 2010)

Stroev said:


> neby is like pito
> 
> We'll never know



Pitou is a neko-female!  

  



Danchou said:


> While Claymore is busy celebrating their 40k, we're busy discussing Neby's walls of text and gender.
> 
> Where did we go wrong?



Well, when 'we' decided to drop January and went for the February-Motm without any solid reason.... 

If not, we could have celebrated at least that. 


umm...it's not necessary to put 'only kidding ^^' like Hisoka, is it?




Lυ Bυ said:


> they aren't at 40k yet
> 
> someone go steal it
> 
> edit: i got 40K



Congrats!

It won't last though. They'll never let a spamming HxH fan have it...


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 5, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> they aren't at 40k yet
> 
> someone go steal it
> 
> edit: i got 40K



oh gud you are good


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jan 5, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> "Don't get me wrong! I friggin' love gun-gi!"
> 
> If anyone can dig out the old nexgear 261 spoof, that'd be awesome.



Seconded.

uwaaaa


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 5, 2010)

I sprinkled a little salt on their open wounds

Claymore thread ownage


----------



## Fran (Jan 5, 2010)

Ahhh thanks a bunch Danchou, I've been googling everywhere for it.
Excellent, excellent pek

"D-d-d-don't get me wrong! I freakin' love Gun-gi!"


----------



## NeBy (Jan 5, 2010)

For f- sake... I had a youtube hisoka amv ready, but it gets blocked from the start...pesky lil filters of WMG or something. The thing just doesn't work.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 5, 2010)

Some fans should unite to release a fan-made alternate universe hunter x hunter on-going series. It could cover all the gaps and things togashi may never get to due to his lazyness in finishing the manga. 
Something like Ando's Golden Byakugam, but staring someone more obscure from hunter x hunter. I'd read it.


----------



## Fran (Jan 5, 2010)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Some fans should unite to release a fan-made alternate universe hunter x hunter on-going series. It could cover all the gaps and things togashi may never get to due to his lazyness in finishing the manga.
> Something like Ando's Golden Byakugam, but staring someone more obscure from hunter x hunter. I'd read it.



That's a cool idea.
I think someone should do a small comedy spin-off like the ones in data/artbooks.
Imagine all the amazing gag scenes available for HxH. He should chibify them like Yagi did with Claymore Comics [my set]. 


*Furo Scene. Oh wait, there already is one at Gon's house.
*Bath House Chapter!
*Beach Chapter!
*Rock-paper-scissors gags!
*IN THIS CHAPTER: Leorio gets intimate with Kurapika.

And so forth. The possibilities....are endless.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 5, 2010)

Danchou said:


> While Claymore is busy celebrating their 40k, we're busy discussing Neby's walls of text and gender.



those guys spam like hell, it's so annoying 



Lυ Bυ said:


> they aren't at 40k yet
> 
> someone go steal it
> 
> edit: i got 40K



39999  who deleted a post?



Hisoka said:


> Yes Neby you are right you are always right, anything that you say is right, you are the meaning to the perfect!
> 
> 
> ps - do not take any of this seriously *i am only kidding* for those who dont know me



are you really?  



RockyDJ said:


> I sprinkled a little salt on their open wounds
> 
> Claymore thread ownage





you're slowly learning our ways young man


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 5, 2010)

Claymore has nothing on Pokkuru


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 5, 2010)

jon snow is a spambot


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2010)

> I had a youtube hisoka amv ready, but it gets blocked from the start...pesky lil filters of WMG or something. The thing just doesn't work



Youtube is a disgrace these days.



> Some fans should unite to release a fan-made alternate universe hunter x hunter on-going series. It could cover all the gaps and things togashi may never get to due to his lazyness in finishing the manga.



Like a lulz chapter of all the GR going on holiday to Hollywood. Danchou becomes famous but then realises that he's changed and treats his friends differently. In the end he decides that a life of peace is for pussies and killing people with your friends is irreplaceable. Family friendly chapters


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 6, 2010)

with this three-week wait, it doesn't feel like hxh is actually back =/


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 6, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> are you really?



to be honest I gave up ages ago 



Ennoea said:


> Like a lulz chapter of all the GR going on holiday to Hollywood. Danchou becomes famous but then realises that he's changed and treats his friends differently. In the end he decides that a life of peace is for pussies and killing people with your friends is irreplaceable. Family friendly chapters



I approve 



chikkychappy said:


> with this three-week wait, it doesn't feel like hxh is actually back =/



At least we got a date this time =D


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 6, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> you're slowly learning our ways young man



                .


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 6, 2010)

Avatar is a freaking awesome movie

awesome


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 6, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Avatar is a freaking awesome movie
> 
> awesome



It really is


----------



## NeBy (Jan 6, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Avatar is a freaking awesome movie
> 
> awesome



As is this. 

If you can watch it, that is.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 6, 2010)

hair tendrils are icky.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 6, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> I mean, it totally blew my mind. I will never forget that, ever. A true masterpiece of a start. I have never seen anything like it. I CAN'T STOP THINKING ABOUT IT
> 
> It was so... mindblowing... sad... and awesome



Let me guess, you're a GRRM fan?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 6, 2010)

You guessed correct. No spoilers though, I'm far from up-to-date.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 6, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> hair tendrils are icky.



/me diligently takes notes/

- icky hairtendrils; check.


BTW, is the music hear-able for everyone? I got a 'blocked in some countries' remark from the start, but I'm not sure whether it's everything or just the audio (I've seen the music been deleted on youtube AMV's before)?

You should be hearing a part of carmina burana.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow thats very good Neby! ^^


----------



## NeBy (Jan 6, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> Wow thats very good Neby! ^^



Praise from Hisoka! 

Who would have thought, so soon in the year! 


I'm making a backup with the audio slightly changed, so it doesn't get filtered out in some countries.

I should probably make the same back-up effort for my AMV of ciels' death, since that's been blocked too, and some fans have been complaining about the fact they can't see it anymore.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 6, 2010)

I am not your enemy I just disagree with certain things you do/say lol


----------



## NeBy (Jan 6, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> I just disagree with certain things you do/say lol



That's only due to a lack of logic! 

On your side, that is. 



> I am not your enemy





The enemy of my enemy is my friend friend of my friend is my enemy! ...no wait... 

The friend of my enemy is...ermm.. no, it's the enemy of my friend that was...but wait, what friends' enemy?... errrrrm...  


Anyway, let's not go there again! today



Actually, I was being a bit sarcastic/ironic anyway, I thought the 'so soon in the year' made that clear )

Did you ever see any of my other AMV's?


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 6, 2010)

NeBy said:


> That's only due to a lack of logic!
> 
> On your side, that is.



*ignores*



NeBy said:


> Did you ever see any of my other AMV's?



No I havent, I think I have seen one of them but that's it


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 6, 2010)

lol yet another amv with that DUN DUN DUN DUN music

more creativity plz


----------



## NeBy (Jan 6, 2010)

Eldritch said:


> lol yet another amv with that DUN DUN DUN DUN music
> 
> more creativity plz



Criticism from Eldrith!  So soon in the yea...

No, wait...that was expected...

Maybe you'll just have to show us how creative you can be with AMV's, O, Great One! 


We can't all be fans of AMV's with teenage-punk!


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 6, 2010)

neby I thought you were logical why are you pulling the "U HAVE 2 BE GOOD @ SOMETHING 2 CRITICIZE IT" card

DUN DUN DUN DUN


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 6, 2010)

Eldritch said:


> neby I thought you were logical



oh,come on


----------



## NeBy (Jan 6, 2010)

Eldritch said:


> neby I thought you were logical why are you pulling the "U HAVE 2 BE GOOD @ SOMETHING 2 CRITICIZE IT" card
> 
> DUN DUN DUN DUN



I actually said that maybe you should show us how to be creative, since you're always talking about it, but never give us an actual example. As you know, an image (in this case amv) says more than a thousand words, especially if those words boil down to only an expression/opinion of a certain taste for music, which isn't necessarily shared.

It is therefore, indeed, pretty logical you would show us how you incorporate your vaunted creativity in AMVs. I'm also wondering how you would counter similar critique by whomever doesn't fancy your music and find it boring, and says it lacks 'creativity'.

I've told you before such generalisations have nothing to actually improve upon, and it is therefore not a constructive critique one can do anything with. On itself, it doesn't even have any validity, unless you deem yourself the expert on 'creativity', but speaking from authority DOES need some backup.








hgfdsahjkl said:


> oh,come on



LOLZ.

Anyway, what do you think of it, hgfds? Aside from a mere platitude in tastes for music, I mean?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 6, 2010)

I didn't like the music,best thing about the amv is that it's about Hisoka
plus that part with the lake from GI ova got bad art,you shouldn't have used it


----------



## The Imp (Jan 6, 2010)

yeah i was about to say that

hisoka looks like shit in the greed island OVA's 

i'm glad i didn't watch them.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 6, 2010)

the beginning was good. the music really fit the dark scenes you had chosen then you switched to naked hisoka which has a completely different atmosphere than the first scene and music. hisoka and machi scene should be cut altogether. you did nothing except add background music and it didn't even flow very well. hisoka vs gon was alright.

overall it was pretty mediocre


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 6, 2010)

but don't worry
there isn't a good Hisoka amv with exception for those 20 sec imo(and that's if you considered it as an amv)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiF7w0lF-cE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 6, 2010)

NeBy said:


> I actually said that maybe you should show us how to be creative, since you're always talking about it, but never give us an actual example. As you know, an image (in this case amv) says more than a thousand words, especially if those words boil down to only an expression/opinion of a certain taste for music, which isn't necessarily shared.
> 
> It is therefore, indeed, pretty logical you would show us how you incorporate your vaunted creativity in AMVs. I'm also wondering how you would counter similar critique by whomever doesn't fancy your music and find it boring, and says it lacks 'creativity'.
> 
> I've told you before such generalisations have nothing to actually improve upon, and it is therefore not a constructive critique one can do anything with. On itself, it doesn't even have any validity, unless you deem yourself the expert on 'creativity', but speaking from authority DOES need some backup.



lol how would I know, I don't even watch anime anymore let alone "ANIME MUSIC VIDEOS". However I do know after watching yours I was bored and not impressed. Even if yours was better in comaprison to some other amvs, it doesn't make it good (or entertaining, which I assume is the purpose of amvs to begin with)
From what I've seen, AMVs are rated out of A) the popularity of series and B) the popularity of the song/artist. Those sperkwl dragon ball linkin park ones are an example (in case you want more exposure!)

about the "music" - you seem to have the idea that I criticize it because it's not to my liking or genre which is wrong

That music is way overused, don't even get me started. It doesn't fit the occasion, you could probably find a music video on cotton candy and lollipops with that lux aterna-esque music if you seriously tried


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 6, 2010)

@neby

music is generic as some have said, but that aside, i thought the first part was pretty good bec the dark atmosphere kind fits with the music and the scenes you chose blend well together.

starting from the GI clip til the scene with the fake spider tattoo however, the music was not in sync with the visuals. i also became lost on what you were trying to accomplish, as there was a sudden shift from the dark atmosphere that preceded it and which i initially assumed to be a build-up for the succeeding scenes.

in the fight with gon there's a good fit between audio and video once more, but i'm still lost on what 'story' or message you're trying to convey.

in conclusion, if there's one thing i recommend you improve first, it is clarifying with yourself what _exactly_ you want to focus on or 'say' with your amv. as it is, the amv appears nothing more than random scenes of a particular character combined together without any real meaning behind them.

just my opinion


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 6, 2010)

rankings for 5-6 double issue are out; hxh came in fourth (after HST)


now watch it spiral down to the bottom as the weeks pass


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 7, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> rankings for 5-6 double issue are out; hxh came in fourth (after HST)
> 
> 
> now watch it spiral down to the bottom as the weeks pass



That is still good since the only ones above HxH are the top 3 which is expected of them, if we stay there for a good while thats good =D

wait why the hell am I rooting for Togashi getting richer?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 7, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> That is still good since the only ones above HxH are the top 3 which is expected of them, if we stay there for a good while thats good =D



we'll probably drop to 7th next issue 



> wait why the hell am I rooting for Togashi getting richer?



because we're all illogical people here according to neby


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 7, 2010)

> i also became lost on what you were trying to accomplish,



that's exactly what I felt

did you try to portray Hisoka or did you try to make something epic ?,yeah ,I was lost about the goal of the amv


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 7, 2010)

Why is Hisoka looking so shitty in anime in the hunter exam arc? later in the york shin arc he looks normal


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 7, 2010)

in the first 9 episodes weren't good but in the exam he looked awesome 

wait,if you mean the manga
Togashi updated his design


----------



## Tommygun (Jan 7, 2010)

Do we know then the next chapter is coming?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah,when is the next chapter

Next week ?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 7, 2010)

can't wait


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 7, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> we'll probably drop to 7th next issue
> 
> because we're all illogical people here according to neby



True true 

not true 



chikkychappy said:


> he always looks shitty period



He looks damn better than that emo kokodo


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 7, 2010)

everyone knows that Hisoka is the most awesome looking HxH character


----------



## NeBy (Jan 7, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> the beginning was good. the music really fit the dark scenes you had chosen then you switched to naked hisoka which has a completely different atmosphere than the first scene and music. hisoka and machi scene should be cut altogether. you did nothing except add background music and it didn't even flow very well. hisoka vs gon was alright.
> 
> overall it was pretty mediocre



Mediocre for a rabid hisoka fan like you, means sublime to anyone else!  

But, to be serious; contrary to Eldrith, you actually gave some good criticisms and point them out specifically. One can do something with it, at least in principle. Whether I agree with it is another matter, of course...but...tadam... I actually do to a great extend.

I didn't know the Hisoka-character was so disliked in GI. I know GI has a bit of a more 'bright' coloursceme, but it never bothered me that badly. Also, the scene in question is not really all that joyful neither, he just baths and has his creepy smile when staring at Killua and Gon. But maybe the contrast with the other scenes makes it unsuitable.

I see that hgfds has the same critique, so if it's a generally felt view that Hisoka sucks in the GI and/or it doesn't suit the mood of the rest of the AMV, I guess I could cut it out and replace it.

One of the problems I encountered was that I could not use all scenes where Hisoka pops up, alas, because of some episodes being in a codec my vid-editor couldn't handle, and conversion failed too.

It may take some while for me to find other scenes that might suit it more, thus.

I also agree the scene with Machi doesn't flow well (and the shower-scene lasts a bit too long too, imho), though I think part of the machi-scenery on itself was suitable, if cut&edit it a bit more precise and changed the flow.



Eldritch said:


> lol how would I know, I don't even watch anime anymore let alone "ANIME MUSIC VIDEOS". However I do know after watching yours I was bored and not impressed.



And that's personal opinion and liking, and as criticism it's useless. Unless you consider yourself an authority on 'creativity' - in which case such a claim ought to be substantiated - nothing can be derived from your personal taste. It could be you have awful taste, even, and in that case, it would a bonus for my AMV if you considered it not to your liking. So you see, there isn't really anything to go on or improve upon, merely because you state you didn't like it.

Don't get me wrong: for yourself, that can well be the only thing that matters, but only a solipsist would think that means it has any validity in determining the true nature of something.



> Even if yours was better in comaprison to some other amvs, it doesn't make it good (or entertaining, which I assume is the purpose of amvs to begin with)



No. It doesn't make it good in your eyes, but it _does_ make it good _in comparison_ (obviously). It's a nuance you seem to miss.



> From what I've seen, AMVs are rated out of A) the popularity of series and B) the popularity of the song/artist. Those sperkwl dragon ball linkin park ones are an example (in case you want more exposure!)
> 
> about the "music" - you seem to have the idea that I criticize it because it's not to my liking or genre which is wrong
> 
> That music is way overused, don't even get me started. It doesn't fit the occasion, you could probably find a music video on cotton candy and lollipops with that lux aterna-esque music if you seriously tried



No, I got you wanted to say it's overused, but that term is hugely interpretative. If one looks at it objectively, it's not _actual_ true, and it's why I can't agree to that statement if it's stated as more than a personal opinion. It's true carmina burana is a better known classical piece, but that does not change the fact classical pieces are not that popular, nor - if you compare it - are they used much. 

If you would take 1000 AMV's on youtube at random and see which (musicthemes) are used the most, you'll undoubtable see far more contemporary music; popmusic or punk/pop/rock classics. You may find 1 or 2 carmina's there, but the vast majority will be overwhelmed by a relative few music scores, and even the 'alternative music' would rather be evanescence and linkin park, as you say.

Put that in a curve of Gauss, and you'll see 90% of the music scores coming from the above mentioned sources. Carmina burana - and I say this with confidence - will certainly be in the last percentile of music chosen. Which means it is actually *seldom* used, and not 'overused'.

I therefore can not agree with your statement, if I look at it objectively, because it's simply not true.



chikkychappy said:


> @neby
> 
> music is generic as some have said, but that aside, i thought the first part was pretty good bec the dark atmosphere kind fits with the music and the scenes you chose blend well together.
> 
> starting from the GI clip til the scene with the fake spider tattoo however, the music was not in sync with the visuals.



Yes, I do agree there is a point to be made, there. It wasn't entirely to my likings neither.



> i also became lost on what you were trying to accomplish, as there was a sudden shift from the dark atmosphere that preceded it and which i initially assumed to be a build-up for the succeeding scenes.
> 
> in the fight with gon there's a good fit between audio and video once more, but i'm still lost on what 'story' or message you're trying to convey.



Well, that's partly to blame on the fact I wanted to accommodate more to the critiques of others on my earlier AMV's, which I DID try to 'convey a story'. I think Eldrith was one of them, even. 

I had the impression back then most people didn't care too much about the story, but where rather complaining of bad synch, not good enough special effects, not enough original music (though, frankly, my music score - aside from tatu - has been more than a bit 'uncommon'), etc.

Sometimes I put hours in making little cuts in scenes to fortify the contextual meaning of song and visuals to strengthen the feeling a a developing story, and none of those subtleties were even noticed (by most, at least).

So I thought to make it less of a 'story-feel', and more concentrate on the earlier critiques, and just do a compilation of Hisoka-awesomeness on music, without much of a story.

But maybe I was wrong doing so. I don't know. You guys/galls are confusing in your critiques; I guess that proves you can't please everyone. Or maybe it's like it was once said in Bakuman: one shouldn't give too much attention to what is said by all fans or forums. 




> in conclusion, if there's one thing i recommend you improve first, it is clarifying with yourself what _exactly_ you want to focus on or 'say' with your amv. as it is, the amv appears nothing more than random scenes of a particular character combined together without any real meaning behind them.



Yes, this time it had little to no story behind it; it was just to showcase Hisoka in a suitable music-background. I guess in a way, that means it exactly did what it was supposed to convey, if I interpret you correctly.

To be honest, I don't think you can put much of a story in there, in this case. It's Hisoka and his ego and strange character that is on display here after all, nothing more.



> just my opinion



Don't belittle your own critique. 

If it's 'just' your opinion, it's worthless. Obviously, you said your critique because you thought it had validity _outside_ of your own mind, aka that it had bearings on the actual, physical state of - in this case - my AMV.

There is nothing wrong with giving arguments without acting as if those arguments only hold validity for yourself.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> that's exactly what I felt
> 
> did you try to portray Hisoka or did you try to make something epic ?,yeah ,I was lost about the goal of the amv



Isn't Hisoka epic on himself? 

In that case; it doesn't need an epic story to be epic, since it's epicness is derived from Hisoka.   

A Hisokatard can hardly deny that. 



Hisoka said:


> True true
> 
> not true



It's true if you nuance it: some are illogical most of the time, and most are illogical some of the time.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> everyone knows that Hisoka is the most awesome looking HxH character



I know a pokku-fan who would disagree!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 7, 2010)

> I see that hgfds has the same critique, so if it's a generally felt view that Hisoka sucks in the GI and/or it doesn't suit the mood of the rest of the AMV, I guess I cut it out and replace it.



the art is the one that sucks in GI,not Hisoka



> I didn't know the Hisoka-character was so disliked in GI



who said character 
the art,art art art art art art art
drawing drawing drawing drawing

how did you get that wrong?


----------



## NeBy (Jan 7, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> the art is the one that sucks in GI,not Hisoka
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ermm...the Hisoka-character _IS_ - by definition - drawn, since it's an anime-character. How can one interpret it otherwise?

What, you thought I was talking about the psychology or the voice or something else non-visual about Hisoka? 

Edit: talking further about the 'draw' of Hisoka in GI, exept for the cheerful coloursceme they used that contrasts too much with the RG-arc, I think it wasn't all that bad. It's actually better (more detailed and nuanced) than some episodes during the exam arc.

I would say: check it out yourself, but I remember the time I proved to you with actual screenshots that many fight-animation-scenes in birdy2 were just shite, and you still denied it, even if the goddamn screenshot clearly showed it was crappy drawn! 

So I'm not bothering again.

The moodsetting of the scene(s) is a bit different then those that came before, so I can agree to that, though.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 7, 2010)

what the hell are you saying ? 

we were taking about the art not Hisoka

when you make an amv,don't use parts with bad art or animation



> So I'm not bothering again



I really wish if you don't bother most of the time because 99% you have no idea what the hell you're talking about but you keep going and going and going

and let me tell you something
may be that part was drawn better than some parts in the exam,will that make it any better?no,it just means both aren't good and you shouldn't use them in an amv

every episode isn't made by the same animators


----------



## NeBy (Jan 7, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what the hell are you saying ?
> 
> we were taking about _the art not Hisoka_
> 
> when you make an amv,don't use parts with bad art or animation




You're just obfuscating it! 

Since the only art of the GI that I use IS about Hisoka. Or are you now claiming it's only the few seconds of GI-arc without Hisoka that are shown that suck, but Hisoka remains awesome? That doesn't make sense, unless you think I meant something else than his looks!!

As another poster has put it: "hisoka looks like shit in the greed island OVA's". Now, are you thinking that he means the psychological portrayal of Hisoka, does he mean his voice, does he mean anything else than how he's drawn, you think? Does he mean Hisoka got drunk the other night and is drawn with a hangover?!

You could interpret it in all various ways, but anyone with a grain of comprehension would know that he's talking about how he's drawn.

Only you seem to (again) misinterpret it as if it means something else! Do I really have to spell it out every time out when I say "I didn't know Hisoka was disliked in the GI", I mean "I didn't know he's disliked _the way he is drawn_ in GI"? You couldn't fathom that I was talking about an imaginary person _represented_ in a work of fiction, and not about a characteristic property that _defines_ the apparent individual nature of someone?



ah, fuck it. I said to myself I wouldn't get frustrated by you in the new year, but you're already doing a fine job at it. 

Even when I agree you manage to interpret it as if I don't.


And in fact, the art and animation is, objectively seen, not that bad in GI. It just depicts another mood than the darker-themed arc of YS. I myself like that of YS better too, but it's ludicrous to call it bad art just because it deviates from the usual art one likes the most.

In fact, you're doing the same as Eldrith in that case; because you don't like it, you create a reality for your own, namely that the art/animation must be bad, because the other arcs were more to your liking. Technically spoken, the art and animation were just fine, though it contrasts too much for a darker moodsetting. This is largely due to the computerised/automated 'joyful' colouring which deviates in saturation compared to the old-style colouring.

That doesn't make it bad on itself, it's just less suited for what they're trying to convey in Hxh, which shouldn't have a happy-pokemon feel to it. That said, the GI is a lot less dark than YS, so I never thought it was THAT bothering, even though I find the other style better for HxH in general.

Albeit a bit out of date from a current anime-viewpoint, maybe. I think a colourscheme and style as used in SnM would be perfect to not look outdated yet remain faithful to the darkish mood - ideal for the ant arc.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 7, 2010)

> ah, fuck it. I said to myself I wouldn't get frustrated by you in the new year, but you're already doing a fine job at it.



fuck yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

I demand a H5 from both chikky and Hisoka NOW


----------



## NeBy (Jan 7, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what the hell are you saying ?
> 
> we were taking about the art not Hisoka
> 
> ...



With birdy2 I put the proof right under your nose, but you were so obstinate you didn't want to acknowledge it even then.  I said it was badly drawn. You said that wasn't true. Then I showed you black on white, no possibility  of denying it, and then you went on (and on and on too, btw) about how fluid it was.

Well, two fluidly moving featureless blobs are _still_ featureless blobs, and thus it WAS badly drawn.

If you had had any sense of realism and objectivity, you would have acknowledged that fact a long time ago already.



> and let me tell you something
> may be that part was drawn better than some parts in the exam,will that make it any better?no,it just means both aren't good and you shouldn't use them in an amv



If that was the case, you shouldn't have said it was the GI-art that was bad.

If some parts in some other episodes can be bad too, than some parts of the GI can be good as well. If you were overgeneralising and correcting it now, it goes both ways.

And btw, if something is better then something else, it DOES mean it's better. :slap

It does NOT automatically mean both aren't good; at most it _might_ mean  that, if the other part is really, really bad, even a part that is better _might_ be still bad too.




hgfdsahjkl said:


> fuck yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> I demand a H5 from both chikky and Hisoka NOW



Don't forget my 5 bucks as part of the deal.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 7, 2010)

I won't bother 

about birdy,I told you they sacrificed the art for animation,my objection was about only one of the screen shots


----------



## NeBy (Jan 7, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I won't bother



My money!!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 7, 2010)

*for the 27000
Hisoka>>>>>>>>>>>>Kuroro*


----------



## NeBy (Jan 7, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> *for the 27000
> Hisoka>>>>>>>>>>>>Kuroro*



*ignores*

but higly unlikely


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 7, 2010)

Huh?

ignores what?

I didn't even talk to you,in a sense you aren't ignoring


----------



## The Imp (Jan 7, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl edit 27K to neby is a retard and makes shitty amv's.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 7, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Huh?
> 
> ignores what?
> 
> I didn't even talk to you,in a sense you aren't ignoring



Another fine example of complete illogical thinking! 

I can ignore your posts, whether they are addressed to me or not, young grasshopper.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 7, 2010)

NeBy do you mind me asking how old are you?

ps - This is to do with a research I am doing on HxH Manga readers so its not spam at all


----------



## NeBy (Jan 7, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> NeBy do you mind me asking how old are you?
> 
> ps - This is to do with a research I am doing on HxH Manga readers so its not spam at all



Spam? Such a thought wouldn't even occur to me! 

I'm all for research! 

If it's scientifically done. 


Shouldn't you be asking everyones' age in this thread, then? 

But to answer your question; no I don't mind you asking that.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 7, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Spam? Such a thought wouldn't even occur to me!
> 
> I'm all for research!
> 
> ...



then go on ahead and tell us =D


----------



## NeBy (Jan 7, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> then go on ahead and tell us =D



1) 'us'? 

2) Me not minding you asking, and me saying it, are two completely separate things! 

3) Maybe you should tell me more about the research first? 

4) hgfds and other oldtime-posters probably know, since I once gave a big hint about it in the form of a HxH 'riddle'. So if you feel impatient with me, you can always try them out.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 7, 2010)

@Hisoka

don't try asking Neby anything

@lu bu

I thought about something like that


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 7, 2010)

NeBy said:


> 1) 'us'?
> 
> 2) Me not minding you asking, and me saying it, are two completely separate things!
> 
> ...



god forget it I put you on 3 - 5 years old at this point


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 7, 2010)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## NeBy (Jan 7, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> god forget it I put you on 3 - 5 years old at this point



That would take down the average age of HxH manga readers quite some bit, I would think...


----------



## NeBy (Jan 7, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> hgfdsahjkl edit 27K to neby is a retard and makes shitty amv's.



True retards are those that can't deal with words and instead resort to giving neg reps.

Nomatter how frustrated or annoyed one might get (and be sure I have been too, sometimes, by what others wrote in this thread), we never neg other HxH fans from this thread.

Instead of retorting with a post of your own, or ignoring my posts, you have just broken an unwritten rule.

Not only I, but also hgfds, chikky and all other posters here have respected this.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 7, 2010)

Neby, just get along with the program. The more I see you use the word logic, the less I feel like you get it (i.e. what's grating some of us about your posts).

Big hint: Just relax and don't take everything so seriously. You don't always have to be analytical and right. That also means you don't always have to pick a fight over petty arguments. We're all here to have fun and enjoy HxH discussion, right.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 7, 2010)

O NO HE NEGGED ME


----------



## NeBy (Jan 7, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Neby, just get along with the program. The more I see you use the word logic, the less I feel like you get it (i.e. what's grating some of us about your posts).
> 
> Big hint: Just relax and don't take everything so seriously. You don't always have to be analytical and right. That also means you don't always have to pick a fight over petty arguments. We're all here to have fun and enjoy HxH discussion, right.



Right! 

That said, it goes both ways; for an argument (even a petty one) to continue, you have to be with two (or more), right? That means that, if it's felt that it's a trivial matter, there shouldn't be any need to keep pounding at it anyway. As a matter of point of the latter: in one of my former posts I actually agree with hgfds, and he STILL manages to find a way to pick a fight. (And mind you, with this AMV, I actually made it for him (and other hisokatards, some of which explicitly asked for a Hisoka AMV); I probably wouldn't have made it otherwise). I don't mind criticism if it's well-founded; I think I've already proven that in my responses. Some criticism was certainly worthwhile.

Of course; I agree I have also continued arguing at length, but that just reaffirms about needing two to tango.

As for the grating; I'm quite well aware of what grates whom and why. The reverse is probably also true: I think most here know I find posts that lack every sign of logic in it grating. Not in mere casual talk or some one-liners or chitchat, but in a debate or a specific statement/conclusion: yes.

That said, apart from grating, it can also sometimes turn out to be fun. And sometimes, I'm actually being ironic about the insistence on logic, but I guess that subtlety gets lost because I sometimes DO mean it.

Anyway, while I've not always agreed with everything said (and sometimes found it damnstraight annoying), I've never actually disrespected the person that I had a debate with, as long as they didn't resort to namecalling or negrepping. I never did so, and truth be told, no-one of this thread ever did (with a very recent exception).

I don't feel like changing the way I post, though, because it basically is how I think (albeit with some mild changes in expression, intrinsic to online posting  ). If people have too much difficulties with my posts, they should skip it, or put me on ignore.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 7, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> hgfdsahjkl edit 27K to neby is a retard and makes shitty amv's.



lol he can delude himself with logic all he wants

still doesn't make them good


----------



## NeBy (Jan 7, 2010)

Eldritch said:


> O NO HE NEGGED ME



The neg on itself is trivial. The concept of why we don't neg other hxh fans in this thread isn't.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 7, 2010)

since when did we have such a KHODE UV ONNER established


----------



## The Imp (Jan 7, 2010)

neby when was i debating you? hisoka asked you a question. you didn't have to answer if you didn't want to which is perfectly fine. instead you bring up "logic" over and over again. i know you are joking but that doesn't change the fact that you're posts are incredibly infuriating. i negged you because i find you annoying not because i didn't want to respond to your post.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 7, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> neby when was i debating you? hisoka asked you a question. you didn't have to answer if you didn't want to which is perfectly fine. instead you bring up "logic" over and over again. i know you are joking but that doesn't change the fact that you're posts are incredibly infuriating. i negged you because i find you annoying not because i didn't want to respond to your post.



The 'debating' or not has nothing to do with it. We just never neg eachother.

I'm sure you were annoyed, and that you didn't feel like responding, but it's still 'not done' in this HxH thread.

Or do you imagine I, or hgfds, or Chikky or Danchou have never seen posts that we thought were very annoying, or we didn't feel like responding to? I'm quite sure we've felt frustrated or annoyed at least as much as you did in some cases.

Yet, we never negged.

I'm not kidding you: ask hgfds and all the others if I ever negged them even once, or they ever negged me once.

Well, anyway, I'm not making an elephant out of it; I guess you just didn't know about it (it's not a formal 'code of honour' that's somewhere written down, after all); we just don't resort to it towards other HxH fans.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 7, 2010)

damn you neby, you didn't even try stopping hgfdsahjkl from polluting 27k with his infinite tardism. you could've written "*my logic>>>all*" in that post and i wouldn't have minded 



Hisoka said:


> He looks damn better than that emo kokodo



haha funny kid



hgfdsahjkl said:


> everyone knows that Hisoka is the most awesome looking HxH character



haha funny kid



hgfdsahjkl said:


> fuck yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> I demand a H5 from both chikky and Hisoka NOW



why?  



Danchou said:


> Neby, just get along with the program. The more I see you use the word logic, the less I feel like you get it (i.e. what's grating some of us about your posts).
> 
> Big hint: Just relax and don't take everything so seriously. You don't always have to be analytical and right. That also means you don't always have to pick a fight over petty arguments. We're all here to have fun and enjoy HxH discussion, right.



i told him practically the same thing


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 7, 2010)

why?

chikky go and sleep


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 8, 2010)

i'm so confused


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 8, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> everyone knows that Hisoka is the most awesome looking HxH character



Only charackter design, yes


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 8, 2010)

design or not
he is the most awesome manga/anime character


----------



## Teach (Jan 8, 2010)

I prefer Zeno and Gon over Hisoka.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 8, 2010)

I prefer Don over BB


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jan 8, 2010)

*I hope Netero destroys that ant bitch.

This is simultaneously Togashi's worst and best arc. 
*


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 8, 2010)

Teach said:


> I prefer Zeno and Gon over Hisoka.



Teaaaaaaaaaaaaaach <3

I would have to say my second favourite character would be Netero 



Pimp of Pimps said:


> *I hope Netero destroys that ant bitch.
> 
> This is simultaneously Togashi's worst and best arc.
> *



lol I couldnt agree more, to me it's best since we got the king out of it and hell of good fights and worse since everything else that was needed to get sorted has been put on hold because of it =/


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 8, 2010)

Internal fights gogogo


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 8, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> design or not
> he is the most awesome manga/anime character



I disagree, sorry

I like Hisoka but he isnt the most awesome HxH charackter and by far not the most awesome Manga/Anime charackter for me

I hope you wont react like that butthurt Sasuke and One Piecetards 



Pimp of Pimps said:


> *I hope Netero destroys that ant bitch.
> 
> This is simultaneously Togashi's worst and best arc.
> *




I dont know which parts you hate but since the invasion its the best arc. The beginning was shit, though.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 8, 2010)

lol,don't worry
I don't expect everyone to have the same opinion

but,you're wrong,Hisoka is da best eva 

who is your favourite character ever ?


----------



## Dog of War (Jan 8, 2010)

Can we expect spoilers for this on Monday too?


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 8, 2010)

Judging from last time how late the spoilers came out, I would say Tuesday or Wednesday we should get something


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 8, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> who is your favourite character ever ?



Bobobo


----------



## Pitou (Jan 8, 2010)

> who is your favourite character ever ?


I can`t help but I love the gay butterfly



> This is simultaneously Togashi's worst and best arc.


the whole ant arc is the best hxh arc
after rereading hxh nothing can change my opinion


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 8, 2010)

Kuroroooooooooooo

Ant arc is good. Not the best arc imo. York Shin (celestial tower included) is the best.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 8, 2010)

Haohmaruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 



watch your back from now on


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 8, 2010)

ahah, best HxH characters for me, in order:

1°)Biscuit

2°) Gon

3°)Netero

4°)Killua

5°)Hisoka


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 8, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> ahah, best HxH characters for me, in order:
> 
> 1?)Biscuit
> 
> ...



I like you


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 8, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Haohmaruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> 
> 
> watch your back from now on


Everyone knows Kuroro >>>> Hisoka. I really want to see them go all out. As if someone with a gay technique like pansy gum can win against LUCIFER


----------



## NeBy (Jan 8, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> damn you neby, you didn't even try stopping hgfdsahjkl from polluting 27k with his infinite tardism. you could've written "*my logic>>>all*" in that post and i wouldn't have minded



 how many times do I have to repeat it?

I couldn't have possibly posted that, because there is no such thing as 'my' logic.  You either are logical, or you aren't. I could go for 'logic >>> everything' though. 

I agree with the 'infinite tardism'. But he's been that for the last 2 years and he won't change that anymore. And it's still better than pokku, I guess. 

But I didn't feel like deleting a post for it...and 27K is not that important anyway; the real fight starts for 30K. Maybe then I'll do as you suggest. ;-)





> i told him practically the same thing





chikkychappy said:


> i'm so confused



The latter is the cause for the former. 



Arkeus said:


> ahah, best HxH characters for me, in order:
> 
> 1°)Biscuit
> 
> ...



An uncommon list... Why did you choose those characters? Do you mean best in a way of 'being cool' ?


Edit: why is there still a poll above this thread?

Edit 2: since the weekend starts, I'm gonna try to improve a bit the Hisoka-AMV I made, according to the criticism I've got (well, the ones that were usueful, that is ).


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 8, 2010)

screw strengh ,that isn't what I mean (even tho,Hisoka will be the winner)

Hisoka is much more awesome 



> Everyone knows Kuroro >>>> Hisoka. I really want to see them go all out. As if someone with a gay technique like pansy gum can win against LUCIFER



pansy gum>BOTI 



> I couldn't have possibly posted that, because there is no such thing as 'my' logic. You either are logical, or you aren't. I could go for 'logic >>> everything' though



you should stop arguing this stuff

an what's special about 30 K


----------



## NeBy (Jan 8, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> screw strengh ,that isn't what I mean (even tho,Hisoka will be the winner)
> 
> Hisoka is much more awesome
> 
> ...



you should stop arguing this stuff




> you should stop arguing this stuff



Then one shouldn't start with saying 'my logic'. 




> an what's special about 30 K



Well...nothing more than 27K, I suppose, except it's a round number.


----------



## Candy (Jan 8, 2010)

Is the next hxh chapter out yet?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 8, 2010)

next week
no manga this week


----------



## Candy (Jan 8, 2010)

So its going weekly?


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes for now


----------



## Candy (Jan 8, 2010)

Whats the deal with an HxH tournament. Did it die along with classical music?


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 8, 2010)

pretty much so I am afraid


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 8, 2010)

NeBy said:


> An uncommon list... Why did you choose those characters? Do you mean best in a way of 'being cool' ?



They are the ones i find the most interesting. So it's a Depth/Awesome/peculiar factor.

Netero is so high because i am biased for old geezers who actually fight and take names. Maybe it's the same for Biscuit (though i really like how she is portrayed otherwise).


----------



## Candy (Jan 8, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> pretty much so I am afraid



Thats sad...


oh well


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Everyone knows Kuroro >>>> Hisoka. I really want to see them go all out. As if someone with a gay technique like pansy gum can win against LUCIFER



stealing abilities is even lamer.

at least hisoka uses his own shit.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 8, 2010)

HXH 's back 

Now if only Berserk would come back it would be a perfect start to 2010


----------



## NeBy (Jan 8, 2010)

Well, there isn't anything new to discus but the new chapters. But though great (or maybe we were just starving for some chapters ), it feels awfully short. Some cool old geezer scenes and 1000-palm attack, and knocking the king into a tomb, which Netero probably knew was there so it'll be part of his plan.

But then?
Does he plan on making the whole thing cave in on the king, burying him alive? (doesn't seem likely the king would be dead from such a thing). Is there something nen-based in the tomb? Why (or even if) is this tomb important  for his plan/trap?

I'm pretty lost here, since only a chapter ago, I wouldn't have thought of a tomb at all. Most were speculating maybe they would drop a nuclear bomb on the king (though that would be a bit lame too).

My current guess is, Netero will pull of some stunt/new attack, and I guess the underground tomb will play a role in it.

Or maybe it was just accidental - doubt it, but you never know. In which case Netero has to pull out something vastly better, since the king didn't seem all that fazed out by his latest attack.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 8, 2010)

Maybe he means to trap him there and use the tomb as a base for changing dimensions sort of thing. Kind of like what Zitoh did vs Morau combined with the hyperbolic time chamber trapping buu in dragonball thing. King can't leave unless he perfoms a specific condition, which Netero is confident won't happen. Guess we'll just have to wait for new chapters.


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 8, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Maybe he means to trap him there and use the tomb as a base for changing dimensions sort of thing. Kind of like what Zitoh did vs Morau combined with the hyperbolic time chamber trapping buu in dragonball thing. King can't leave unless he perfoms a specific condition, which Netero is confident won't happen. Guess we'll just have to wait for new chapters.



Hmmmm, I like this idea.

Gives Netero his chance to go all out in a fight against the King while still having a back-up plan. Not sure what sort of condition Netero could use but it's interesting to think about.

Also poses an interesting question. Would nen-removers be able to get rid of a barrier type nen or do they need contact with the King to remove it? Also would there be a nen-remover with enough skill to disable a nen as powerful as Netero's after being strengthened by his convictions in death?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 8, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> who is your favourite character ever ?



kuroro 



Pitou said:


> *the whole ant arc is the best hxh arc*
> after rereading hxh nothing can change my opinion



unfortunately, you're wrong



Arkeus said:


> ahah, best HxH characters for me, in order:
> 
> 1°)Biscuit
> 
> ...



my top 5:
kuroro
killua
hisoka
phinx
netero



NeBy said:


> I couldn't have possibly posted that, because there is no such thing as 'my' logic.  You either are logical, or you aren't. I could go for 'logic >>> everything' though.



i knew you'd say that 



Candy said:


> Whats the deal with an HxH tournament. Did it die along with classical music?



no one here has been organizing while the one who brought up the idea is nowhere to be found

it will be fun to push through with it though


----------



## Ulqourria (Jan 8, 2010)

My favorite HxH character is Hisoka


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 9, 2010)

I like our new members, very much =D


----------



## NeBy (Jan 9, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Maybe he means to trap him there and use the tomb as a base for changing dimensions sort of thing. Kind of like what Zitoh did vs Morau combined with the hyperbolic time chamber trapping buu in dragonball thing. King can't leave unless he perfoms a specific condition, which Netero is confident won't happen. Guess we'll just have to wait for new chapters.



Not bad, not bad, and in a way, that would make some sense. A zitoh-like barrier-nen thing could probably deal with the king, though one may ponder about what would happen with it if Netero were to die in the future.



lunchb0x said:


> Hmmmm, I like this idea.
> 
> Gives Netero his chance to go all out in a fight against the King while still having a back-up plan. Not sure what sort of condition Netero could use but it's interesting to think about.
> 
> Also poses an interesting question. Would nen-removers be able to get rid of a barrier type nen or do they need contact with the King to remove it? Also would there be a nen-remover with enough skill to disable a nen as powerful as Netero's after being strengthened by his convictions in death?



Lol.  Can you imagine the belly of that how-was-she-called-again-ant? Since it's proportional to the nen being absorbed, she would have a belly the size of a football-field or something. 



chikkychappy said:


> i knew you'd say that



I knew you were expecting me to say it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh neby

still up to your old trolling, I see.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 9, 2010)

Ulqourria said:


> My favorite HxH character is Hisoka



poor guy

hope your taste will improve someday


----------



## NeBy (Jan 9, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Oh neby
> 
> still up to your old trolling, I see.




? 

I hardly said anything about pukkoru!


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 9, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> I like our new members, very much =D



Hisoka is NOT my favourite charackter

Take that


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 9, 2010)

Who is it RockyDJ?


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 9, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> poor guy
> 
> hope your taste will improve someday





chikkychappy said:


> my top 5:
> kuroro
> killua
> *hisoka*
> ...


I dont think his taste is far from yours =p



RockyDJ said:


> Hisoka is NOT my favourite charackter
> 
> Take that



Was I talking to you?


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 9, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Who is it RockyDJ?



Netero 



Hisoka said:


> Was I talking to you?



Im not old so im new


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 9, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Im not old so im new



But I do not care =D


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 9, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> But I do not care =D



You care so much that you answer me


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 9, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> I dont think his taste is far from yours =p



oh stop it


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 9, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> You care so much that you answer me



Exactly my point =D



chikkychappy said:


> oh stop it



Just come out of closet already


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 9, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Lol.  Can you imagine the belly of that how-was-she-called-again-ant? Since it's proportional to the nen being absorbed, she would have a belly the size of a football-field or something.



Exactly, or imagine what sort of creature Abengane would summon, it would probably kill him...



Hisoka said:


> Just come out of closet already



Everyone secretly has a soft spot for Hisoka 

For me Hisoka is my fav and I wouldn't consider Kuroro in my top 5


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 9, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> Just come out of closet already



but where's the fun in that? 



lunchb0x said:


> Everyone secretly has a soft spot for Hisoka
> 
> For me *Hisoka is my fav and I wouldn't consider Kuroro in my top 5 *



i bet you think the ant arc is the best arc as well


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 9, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> but where's the fun in that?
> 
> 
> 
> i bet you think the ant arc is the best arc as well



leave the fellow who happens to be an hisoka fan alone, kurorotard.

We all know if Hisoka was weaker than Kuroro then he would've killed him when he had the chance instead of waiting for him to get his nen back.

Hisoka is so gracious.


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 9, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> i bet you think the ant arc is the best arc as well



Why would it be? It has no Hisoka! 

In all seriousness tho I really disliked the beginning of the arc but it started to turn itself around when Pitou arrived on the scene and schooled Kaito  and continued slowly getting better from there. Then once the King's character started to develop and the invasion began I couldn't deny how good this arc was. Depending on how well it's finished it could top YS but it hasn't quite yet imo.

edit: 


Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> leave the fellow who happens to be an hisoka fan alone, kurorotard.
> 
> We all know if Hisoka was weaker than Kuroro then he would've killed him when he had the chance instead of waiting for him to get his nen back.
> 
> Hisoka is so gracious.



Thanks for back-up


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 9, 2010)

...............


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 9, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> stealing abilities is even lamer.
> 
> at least hisoka uses his own shit.


Oh how wrong you are. Everyone knows that people that steal abilities have their own shit as well. And usually their own shit is the strongest in their arsenal as well. "Kuroro dammit after that praise you better not disappoint"

@Hfdfdfdfdssgsgshgh, BotI>>>>YOOUUUUU


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 9, 2010)

wow for the first time in this thread in a good while we have more Hisokatards =D


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 9, 2010)

Kisoka played to often with his silly cards so he cant realize anymore if someone is 100 times stronger than him.

Hisoka will get pawned by the united power of Ryodan in one human

Bitchez


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 9, 2010)

@haohmaru
still Bungee Gum > BotI 

@Hisoka

I'm sure that Hisokatards are much much more than kuroro fans


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 9, 2010)

I want Hisoka to molester me.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 9, 2010)

^^I'm sure he'd love to

-I didnt know that bungee gum could also mean elastic love


----------



## Dog of War (Jan 9, 2010)

You can throw me into the Hisoka camp too.




But Netero is better than all.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 9, 2010)

Ooooooooo Hisooooooooooka Oooooooooooooo Hisoooooooooka :WOW


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 9, 2010)

Hmm..I dont know ow you guys can get hype about a guy(s) that have not been in the manga for years.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 9, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Oh how wrong you are. Everyone knows that people that steal abilities have their own shit as well. And usually their own shit is the strongest in their arsenal as well. "Kuroro dammit after that praise you better not disappoint"
> 
> @Hfdfdfdfdssgsgshgh, BotI>>>>YOOUUUUU



lol i bet kuroro's only special ability IS stealing others special abilities! 

He realized he wasn't creative enough to come up with his own ability so decided to take this idea instead. Makes life a whole lot easier.


----------



## Ulqourria (Jan 9, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> lol i bet kuroro's only special ability IS stealing others special abilities!
> 
> He realized he wasn't creative enough to come up with his own ability so decided to take this idea instead. Makes life a whole lot easier.



This.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 9, 2010)

Morau's hatsu > Hisoka's


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 9, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> lol i bet kuroro's only special ability IS stealing others special abilities!
> 
> He realized he wasn't creative enough to come up with his own ability so decided to take this idea instead. Makes life a whole lot easier.


hahaha that would be baaad. I don't even wanna use this comparison, but even copycat Kakashi has his own jutsu's. If Kururo (one of the main villains) doesn't even have his own abilities, I'm gonna be one disappointed customer.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't think he has anything else but Skill Hunter...That's his hatsu. But hey, he probably has like 100+ worth of other people's abilities.


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 9, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> hahaha that would be baaad. I don't even wanna use this comparison, but even copycat Kakashi has his own jutsu's. If Kururo (one of the main villains) doesn't even have his own abilities, I'm gonna be one disappointed customer.



Yeah but he's in the same boat as Sasuke 

Kakashi is an exception, he's still badass cuz he wasn't born with it and had it surgically implanted from his dying best friend, and obito was quite the little lamer as well


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 10, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> lol i bet kuroro's only special ability IS stealing others special abilities!
> 
> He realized he wasn't creative enough to come up with his own ability so decided to take this idea instead. Makes life a whole lot easier.



you're just jealous because hisoka's not special enough to be tokushitsu


----------



## valerian (Jan 10, 2010)

Favorite characters:

Zaoldyeck family
Hisoka
Kurapika
Feitan
Kuroro 
Netero


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 10, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Favorite characters:
> 
> Zaoldyeck family
> Hisoka
> ...



that's in reverse order right?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 10, 2010)

@haohmaru

no seriously ,I don't think kuroro got another hatsu
tbh,you shouldn't be disappointed,skill hunter is one hell of hatsu


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 10, 2010)

Isnt that fucking haxx if Kuroro has besides the Ryodan abilities still his own? If thats the case Hisoka will lose faster than I would ever have thought


----------



## valerian (Jan 10, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> that's in reverse order right?



Oh that list is in no particular order, so yeah, it could be in reverse order if you wanted. 



RockyDJ said:


> Isnt that fucking haxx if Kuroro has besides the Ryodan abilities still his own? If thats the case Hisoka will lose faster than I would ever have thought



That does sound pretty scary, and it sounds rather likely that the other GR  would've of gave their hatsu's to him too.


----------



## ytrewqyuiop (Jan 10, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## valerian (Jan 10, 2010)

> ytrewqyuiop





> hgfdsahjkl


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 10, 2010)

Its a thing with the HxH fans


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 10, 2010)

chapter 292 in a few days


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 10, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> chapter 292 in a few days



indeed one can not wait


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 10, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> That does sound pretty scary, and it sounds rather likely that the other GR  would've of gave their hatsu's to him too.



you are aware that when he takes a Skill, the orginal user cannot use it anymore?

like with prophecy girl?


----------



## valerian (Jan 10, 2010)

Forgot about that.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 10, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> you are aware that when he takes a Skill, the orginal user cannot use it anymore?
> 
> like with prophecy girl?



Woah I really forgot that 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Forgot about that.





So Kuroro is not the whole Ryodan in one guy  Well he probably copied some other cool abilities


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 10, 2010)

my predictions:

292: king counterattack
293: king and netero trading attacks
294: king very tired, netero almost dying
295: kuroro appears, apparently having dokkiri textured () himself into one of the graveyard walls
296: kuroro captures king using a chain he materialized :ho
297: kuroro beats tired king and steals his abilities
298: kuroro eats netero
299: kuroro kills ging and eats him
300: kuroro kills togashi
the end


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 10, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> my predictions:
> 
> 292: king counterattack
> 293: king and netero trading attacks
> ...



301: Hisoka eats sudoku :ho


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 10, 2010)

what's a sudoku?


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 10, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> what's a sudoku?



oh his name could be kuroru too, they just rhyme =D


----------



## Blade (Jan 10, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> chapter 292 in a few days



Netero dies by heart attack


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 10, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> 301: Hisoka eats sudoku :ho


302: Pokkuru returns

THE MANGA ENDS HERE


----------



## NeBy (Jan 10, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> 302: Pokkuru returns
> 
> THE MANGA ENDS HERE



I thought he WAS already returned as Mereum?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, but in human form


----------



## Wade (Jan 10, 2010)

Killua > Gon discuss.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 10, 2010)

Wade said:


> Killua > Gon discuss.



Bullshit > This statement discuss.

EDIT:

Pokkuru = Mereum because they look like the same? Wut?


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 10, 2010)

Wade said:


> Killua > Gon discuss.



Agreed            .


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 10, 2010)

Wade said:


> Killua > Gon discuss.



If you mean Killua would win in a fight then I would say yeah, if Gon could use the rage he has against Pitou now he may have a chance but Killua is definitely above him for now.

If you mean character-wise 

I can't choose....I really like both characters especially since the we found out about the needle in Killua, and I've always liked Gon's personality and purity.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 10, 2010)

king or Netero as a character ?

both are amazing for me


----------



## The Imp (Jan 10, 2010)

I like Netero more but King had some pretty good development. As for Killua and Gon, I've always liked Killua better. He's more interesting and I like his personality. Gon has been pretty bland for the majority of the manga. However I did begin to like him a bit more once he got some serious development with Kaito's death.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 10, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> @haohmaru
> 
> no seriously ,I don't think kuroro got another hatsu
> tbh,you shouldn't be disappointed,skill hunter is one hell of hatsu


Not that disappointing, but it has been done before hundreds of times. I just wish he's more than just a copycat.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 10, 2010)

New spoilers/chapters out yet?


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 10, 2010)

Next week. Probably tuesday/wednesday.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jan 10, 2010)

Kuroro's hatsu is more than a copycat skill, it also keeps the victim from using the stolen hatsu!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 10, 2010)

kuroro the copy cat


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 10, 2010)

PhlegmMaster said:


> Kuroro's hatsu is more than a copycat skill, it also keeps the victim from using the stolen hatsu!


Yeah, that's what makes it special. 

@hfhfhfhhdgdgdf, it's Kuroro the magnificent


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 10, 2010)

you're the one who called him that,I have nothing to do with it  

Hisoka ftw 

Edit:wait a sec,was that greed vs  King Bradley in the new op,that's awesome


----------



## The Imp (Jan 10, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you're the one who called him that,I have nothing to do with it
> 
> Hisoka ftw
> 
> Edit:wait a sec,was that greed vs  King Bradley in the new op,that's awesome



you're still watching FMA:B? why?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 10, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> you're still watching FMA:B? why?



Because its awesome?


----------



## The Imp (Jan 10, 2010)

i dropped it after 20 eps. the pacing was bad 

manga is the way to go


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 10, 2010)

New FMA OP is win. The series itself not so much. Really, the manga is the way to go.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 10, 2010)

I thought about reading the manga but some episodes were so good that I changed my mind
but I won't deny it,FMA could have been much much better,they cut alot of stuff


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 10, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> i dropped it after 20 eps. the pacing was bad
> 
> manga is the way to go



I only watch it for the animated fights really. I've been saying for a while now that Bones sucks dick at pacing their anime out nowadays. The only arc so far in FMA:B they've been doing a good job on pacing is Briggs. The pacing is awesome so far and the fights have been to. I'd say just watch Briggs arc and go back to doing what you were doing.

overall its still better than most current anime. which is....depressing.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 10, 2010)

Did they animate the Ishbal flashback already?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 10, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Did they animate the Ishbal flashback already?



half of it. they didn't even show the entire war. 

that bullshit almost made me drop brotherhood. infact if this arcs quality starts to drop i'll drop the anime immedately. 

bones sucks now.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 10, 2010)

Not just BONES fault. Director, script/scenario. The staff is responsible for most of it.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 10, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> are you really a kuroro fan or not?



he was being honest


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 10, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> are you really a kuroro fan or not?



Oh how the truth hurts.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 10, 2010)

PhlegmMaster said:


> Kuroro's hatsu is more than a copycat skill, it also keeps the victim from using the stolen hatsu!



Come to think of it...  wasn't it said he could only use his stolen abilities as long as the ones he stole it from were alive?

That means that owl-character must be kept alive too, somwewhere, since Kuroro used his fun-fun cloth.

Which makes me come up with a superb way of defeating kuroro: you hire Silva to kill him, but, with a trap; you first look for the prison or area where he has kept all his bereft victims alive.

Then, when the fight between the two starts, you kill all of them.

Whooops! Gone are f-f cloth, indoor fish, etc. 

With the sudden lack of a huge part of his usable capabilities, he would get defeated rather easily by another elite-tier nenfighter!

Wouldn't work against Hisoka though, because he's not the one to set up traps; he just wants to fight Kuroro man to man (and lose  ).

But seriously, if you had people of questionable morale who would want to defeat Kuroro by creating a trap, this would be the way to do it.

Wonder if Togashi has something like this in mind for Kuroro, in some far future.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 10, 2010)

lol,kuroro doesnt keep them in a room
his victims are out there living their life(may be only the owl guy at that point during shin york)

and no one knows all of kuroro's victims

kill the owl guy then what?,there are alot of other guys

how the hell will you know them?how the hell will you find them?then go back after that to fight kuroro

lololololooooooool


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 10, 2010)

lol everyone understimates Hisoka's fighting ability which in reality his ability is just like Luffy's in OP, you wont be able to figure out how badass it can be until its too late


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 10, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> lol,kuroro doesnt keep them in a room
> his victims are out there living their life(may be only the owl guy at that point during shin york)
> 
> and no one knows all of kuroro's victims
> ...



Just seems like a lot of trouble Kurapica would LOVE to go through considering he over thinks everything.

Hisoka wouldn't go through the trouble but someone looking for a SURE win over Kuroro would and that person is Kurapica.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 10, 2010)

that idea is far fetched

kuroro goes every day to feed his victims in their prison


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 10, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Come to think of it...  wasn't it said he could only use his stolen abilities as long as the ones he stole it from were alive?
> 
> That means that owl-character must be kept alive too, somwewhere, since Kuroro used his fun-fun cloth.
> 
> ...



Interesting train of thought, I kind of always thought that he just let go of his victims after stealing their ability like that prediction girl. Then again it doesn't seem like it's in Kuroro's personality or anyone in the ryodan for that matter to show the mechanics of their hatsu lightly and let a victim go to spread/sell the information...Perhaps Kuroro has an ability similar to Shoot or Novu where he leaves victims in suspended animation of some sort. Given what we know of Kuroro he may have been specifically seeking out the right set of skills to help him preserve more important abilities down the road. I really hope Togashi gives us a view into this process. before Hisoka utterly destroys him

Was it ever stated how the nen stealing works on nen in general? I mean it steals the hatsu but does it seal all use of nen or just the ability?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 10, 2010)

there are people out there who knows about kuroro's ability,silva knows it,hisoka knows it

and there is no indication for such an idea (leaves victims in suspended animation of some sort )(btw,that's much better than keeping them in a prison )
neon ,the owl  those weren't kept in a place created by nen

and what is kuroro supposed to do?to go look after his victims and to make sure they're okay and feeds them

he steals their nen and escapes ,that's it

yeah,kuroro planned to take zeno into his prison,come on

an idea build on fanfiction isn't superb


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 10, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> there are people out there who knows about kuroro's ability,silva knows it,hisoka knows it
> 
> and there is no indication for such an idea (leaves victims in suspended animation of some sort )(btw,that's much better than keeping them in a prison )
> neon ,the owl  those weren't kept in a place created by nen
> ...



Yeah I was thinking of Zeno when I asked if they keep their base nen after the hatsu is stolen, cuz good luck getting Zeno to a prison and keeping him there if he has his nen, he'd suicide before prison anyway imo...

Also even though Hisoka and Silva know of Kuroro's ability they do not seem to know the mechanics of how it works beyond an educated guess. Any experienced nen user who has had his ability stolen will have more intimate/valuable knowledge about his ability and how the stealing can be prevented.

It's also possible though that he has an ability that holds his opponents to an oath of silence similar to Kurapica's ability and then let's them go

edit: I also sense there may be a giant wall of text coming your way hgfdsahjkl, keep your head low


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 10, 2010)

> Any experienced nen user who has had his ability stolen will have more intimate/valuable knowledge about his ability and how the stealing can be prevented.



I really have no idea how could he fullfill the conditions with a really strong oponent


> He must witness the nen ability in action with his eyes.
> He must ask about the ability and be answered by the victim.
> His victim's palm must touch the handprint on the cover of Bandit's Secret.
> All of the above must be done within an hour.



the only way I see it,is too kick your oponent's ass till he can't move (as the owl)and then do the conditions ,at that point it doesn't matter if you know the mechanics

and by that he won't be in a condition to understand the mechanics, another way is to fool them as he did with neon



> It's also possible though that he has an ability that holds his opponents to an oath of silence similar to Kurapica's ability and then let's them go



that's a better one however  at this moments it's all fanfiction

and as I said the idea of keeping his victims in a prison is ridiculous,imo
and to go though all that trouble to create an obvious weak point

I think when kuroro steals the hatsu,he keeps his oponents from using nen or else they could create the same hatsu again
so what's the point then?


----------



## Danchou (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't think Kuroro needs to do a lot to keep the people whose abilties he has stolen, alive. In order for him to want to steal their abilities, those people would have to be powerful to begin with or they are simply held in a safe/guarded environment.

I also think he can tell when he loses the use of one of his abilities in a similar way to how Kurapica would know when one of the Ryodan removes his Judgement Chain.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 10, 2010)

^^I think the page of a victim will disappear if he dies(why would it stay there?)



> lunchb0x said:
> 
> 
> > edit: I also sense there may be a giant wall of text coming your way hgfdsahjkl, keep your head low



oh,it's coming
I will end it with three words

*ridiculous plan Neby*


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 10, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I really have no idea how could he fullfill the conditions with a really strong oponent
> 
> 
> the only way I see it,is too kick your oponent's ass till he can't move (as the owl)and then do the conditions ,at that point it doesn't matter if you know the mechanics
> ...



Actually this does make sense when thinking back to his choice of strategy in the Zeno and Silva fight. Kuroro took out the poison knife, tried to get Silva out of the fight right away, either through death or paralysis because he wanted Zeno's ability(If it was paralysis he may have been able to get both their abilities, but Silva may be Reinforcement and not as valuable as other hatsus). Next when that wasn't going to work he tried using the cloth to capture Zeno so that he could either fight Silva full strength 1v1 or make an escape with Zeno to challenge later at full strength or with other members of the ryodan.

I still don't think he would want anyone to or spread knowledge of his hatsu but he can mask the mechanics somewhat in conversation, some people may only realize putting the palm on the book as a condition


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 10, 2010)

Does anyone find it funny that in this arc (and the GI arc), Gon and Killua are just learning stuff that Kurapica had mastered in the York Shin arc?


----------



## Inugami (Jan 10, 2010)

That Kuroro's prision idea was da best lulz of the week,


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 11, 2010)

i can foresee neby's defense:



> neon is an exception since she's dumb and doesn't really understand nen (and so would pose little harm when left alone) and her sudden disappearance would cause an uproar in a part of the mafia community, which kuroro wanted to avoid by that time. as for owl, how do you know for sure what happened to him? _logically_, it's still possible for him to have been placed in kuroro's room. after all, when he was shown having been caught by the ryodan (feitan watching guard), maybe kuroro was only about to steal his abilities then. and even if kuroro already did, who's stopping him from leaving him there for a moment to get back at him later? and even granting that owl was set free, logic does not completely discount the possibility that the people from whom kuroro stole abilities also weren't. after all, from the point of view of logic, a person as intelligent as kuroro would've seen the necessity of creating such a prison in order to ensure that the abilities he stole are protected.



that should be it, only 10x longer and with 100 more useless diversions. predictable really 





Indignant Guile said:


> Does anyone find it funny that in this arc (and the GI arc), Gon and Killua are just learning stuff that Kurapica had mastered in the York Shin arc?



no. more like annoying



hgfdsahjkl said:


> I think the page of a victim will disappear if he dies(why would it stay there?)



Yeah it will disappear, but if that's only it then that means that the only way for Kuroro to know if an ability is gone is to continually monitor the book. But what if, in the middle of the fight, the person with an ability (he's not currently using) dies? Since Kuroro's too busy fighting then he wouldn't notice. And what if 5 minutes after the death he decides to use that ability, which he didn't know is already gone? It means that he'll be a bit surprised, thus making him lose some concentration.

Anyway, I think/hope Kuroro knows intuitively when an ability is gone. Like he just 'feels' it when it happens. It would save him a lot of trouble.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 11, 2010)

chikky

I know but just tell me ,you don't believe in that
that's bad/ridiculous fanfiction



> Does anyone find it funny that in this arc (and the GI arc), Gon and Killua are just learning stuff that Kurapica had mastered in the York Shin arc?



I don't know if kurapica mastered them but he had to start learning before gon&killua


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 11, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> Does anyone find it funny that in this arc (and the GI arc), Gon and Killua are just learning stuff that Kurapica had mastered in the York Shin arc?



That's not true.

Kurapika took shortcuts and learned a few nifty abilities at the cost of the basics.

Kurapika is pretty much a min/max character in how he learned his nen and his 'emperor time' ability let him cheat and ignore his dump stats- but he gets ill for days afterwards.

It's like with that one star hunter during the G.I arc where he thinks he ahs better high-level abilities, but in basics he is not half as good. And Kurapika is worse, much worse, than that.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 11, 2010)

Kurapica has high base skills or else he wouldn't have been able to go to to to with Ubo even for a short while. Whether people like it or not, Kurapica was at a higher level than Gon and Killua for a while now. They've only begun catching up since the NGL arc.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 11, 2010)

Tell me. What would happen if Ryodan call themselves now Akatsuki, or the Ryodan stops being a group but still meet each other? Is Kurapicas ability shit after that? He said his abaility is just useful against Ryodans but in fact they arent anymore. Just like Hisoka..

Epic plan


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 11, 2010)

^^his ability will work on the people, he considers ryodan


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 11, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ^^his ability will work on the people, he considers ryodan



Shit  Kurapica seeing trolled would make my heart warm  I dont know why I hate him so much - after I saw his chain ability against the Ryodans I was just annoyed by him


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 11, 2010)

the chain is an awesome weapon,I like him


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 11, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> the chain is an awesome weapon,I like him



Its awesome but these chain in the heart bullshit annoys me. there should be no one shot death technique against such strong enemys


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 11, 2010)

it isn't one shot
you have to catch them first or else they can dodge


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 11, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Kurapica has high base skills or else he wouldn't have been able to go to to to with Ubo even for a short while. Whether people like it or not, Kurapica was at a higher level than Gon and Killua for a while now. They've only begun catching up since the NGL arc.



Except Kurapika didn't go toe to toe with ubogin.

He caught a paralized ubo (wow) and then another time he caught ubo with in.

Given with have seen every Ryodan menbers in general like to toy with their opponents, and Ubo in particular (doesn't want his fun over too quickly) it does make sense.

People usually talk about Kurapika being able to tank one of his punch at, but truth is that that one was at 20% *and* he had emperor time. Beside, it was a punch, and it isn't known if ubo meant 20% ala aura mass or 20% of  his reinforcement ability in.

As for the punch that broke his arm, Kurapika had already the chain around ubo:


Thing is, his in is probably not well done enough to be possible without weakening his own nen- and as such, a real punch from ubo still broke his arm.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 11, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> chikky
> 
> I know but just tell me ,you don't believe in that
> that's bad/ridiculous fanfiction



of course i don't 



RockyDJ said:


> Shit  *Kurapica seeing trolled would make my heart warm*  I dont know why I hate him so much - after I saw his chain ability against the Ryodans I was just annoyed by him



this 


*in b4 danchou's wailing for bashing his favorite character *


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 11, 2010)

@Arkeus
wait
you mean that kurapica didnt take big bang punch,I hope so
cause that's one of the points we criticized

ubo said he hit kurapica with big bang impact



chikkychappy said:


> of course i don't



I thought so


----------



## ragnara (Jan 11, 2010)

I just noticed HxH is back from Hiatus, great to see serious Netero in action again.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 11, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> @Arkeus
> wait
> you mean that kurapica didnt take big bang punch,I hope so
> cause that's one of the points we criticized
> ...



He said that before realizing his nen was under Forced Zetsu.

There is three theories that i can see:

A) Kurapika blocked big bang impact
Here is what we know:
1°) Kurapika had his chain out
2°) he was using in.

For him to take big bang impact, he must have chosen to not activate the chain's ability. Given we know this:


and that Kurapika had two nen abilities already activated, it would mean he is much stronger in reinforcement than ubo (maybe twice as much) *and* has a greater quantity of aura.

If that was the case, the whole chain is useless, and he lied quite a few times to Gon and Kirua when telling them he wasn't so advanced.

B) He had Ubo under forced Zetsu, but the in made it incomplete

In this case, Ubo + trickling of nen > Kurapika's remnant of his aura for defense.

It also means his chain has a weakness.

C°) Complete Forced Zetsu

In this case, Ubo's raw strength > Kurapika's nen remnant on his body.

Which is also possible.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 11, 2010)

The fact that Ubo was still partially under the influence of the paralytic poison had little to nothing to do with why Ubo had trouble with Kurapica's Chain Jail even by his own admission. It had to do with the sheer strength of Kurapica's nen.

While Ubougin underestimated Kurapica, he was still in marvel how anyone would be able to shrug off his hits like that without shattering his body even saying that you'd need a high level of reinforcement to do that. Other elite fighters like the Injiyuu broke their fingers just trying to hit Ubo. The mafia's swords broke after colliding with his body. Sniperrifles and anti-tank weapons couldn't damage him. Yet Kurapica's punches were damaging him. He was also outmaneouvering him.

That means that Kurapica must have had a high degree of efficiency over reinforcement (which is further proven by the ease with which he instantly heals a broken arm) along with the other categories like materialization, manipulation and emission that he needed to master in order to use his chains. The fact that he has tanked Ubo's Big Bang Impact which is a big feat (though he already had him wrapped in Chain Jail and could restrict his nen) only goes to show that Kurapica's nenlevel was high.

Gon and Killua for instance couldn't hope to fight someone of Ubo's caliber on even remotely even terms up until recently.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 11, 2010)

No... The paralazis comment was about the first time (the on next to the inyuu).

Kurapika didn't tank the big bang impact, and 20% of ubo's punch is strong, but isn't 20% of big bang impact.

Edit: read comment above.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 11, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> He said that before realizing his nen was under Forced Zetsu.
> 
> There is three theories that i can see:
> 
> ...



B theory is quite nice 

A can't be true and I think ubo would have known if his nen was completely shut

B is the best one

nice one ,arkeus 

ofcourse with the addition that kurapica is a strong renforcement user,imo


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 11, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> B theory is quite nice
> 
> A can't be true and I think ubo would have known if his nen was completely shut
> 
> ...



I think his reinforcement is very good compared to others in his milieu.

However, even his emperor time enhanced reinforcement is nothing to talk about compared to the bombers and so on (genthru is most likely materialization too).


----------



## Danchou (Jan 11, 2010)

Ubo said that the poison had nothing to do with why he couldn't break free from the chain. Kurapica's Chain Jail simply rivaled his strength which is confirmed when he fails to break free from his chain in their second encounter.


Kurapica tanking Ubo's 20% Big Bang Impact.

Link removed

Notice that Ubo mentions Kurapica needing to be from manipulation in order to manipulate a chain to such an extent, but simulatenously mentions that he must be from reinforcement in order to have increased his physical strength to be able to contain his punch. It shows he's well versed in manipulation, but reinforcement as well.

Ubo uses 50% of his strength but Kurapica still has the upperhand and continues to pummel on him.
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Ubo going 100% and using a dustcloud and In to catch Kurapica offguard.
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Kurapica receives a direct hit from his 100% Big Bang Impact and should be in pieces, but he merely ends up with a broken arm.
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Kurapica revealing that he had already wrapped Ubo in Chain Jail when he told him to use full force and continues to capture him. Now I think it's plausible that Kurapica didn't tank a 100% Big Bang Impact since he avoided most of the brunt of it by dodging most of the impact and since he was already capable of limiting his nen through Chain Jail. Sounds more plausible and more laced in canon than your explanation.
Link removed

Ubo stating that Kurapica demonstrated the guard of a reinforcement user but has also shown the nen of someone from materialization. Kurapica would also have to be capable of manipulating his chain to such a degree that he could pass through for a manipulation user that is manipulating the chain instead of materializing it.
Link removed

So all in all Kurapica went toe to toe with Ubo, even going as far as gaining the upper hand in their encounters until Ubo went all out. Thats not to say he overpowered him, but he fought him relatively evenly. His use of Chain Jail towards the end of the fight doesn't affect his showings at that point.

You also did not counter the points I mentioned about Kurapica having a high enough level of reinforcement to defend and attack Ubo enough to hurt him where other high caliber attacks like sniperrifles, swords, Injiyuu punches and anti-tank weapons failed. That shows that Kurapica has strength that surpasses those that came before him. Then there's the high degree of manipulation that he has in order to manipulate the chain, a high degree of materialization in order to materialize such powerful chains, a high degree of emission to use the attacks from large distances. All these thing prove that that Kurapica is a highly proficient nenuser. Gon and Killua have only recently begun to start to compare, but going by how I think they'd have a hard time having an extended fight with Ubo when they were still weaker than Knuckle and Shoot, they are not quite there.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2010)

i wonder how kurapica would fair against yupi.

I know he outclassed ubo but i also know yupi is on a whole nother level than ubo was.

I guess he'd do a shitone better than knuckle, moru and shoot did against him.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 11, 2010)

He would die in like a millisecond.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah, without Chain Jail he wouldn't do too well. His relatively high level of reinforcement and regen would allow him to tank some of Yupi's hits and it helps that he's pretty fast, but aside for Judgement Chain (and Chain Jail which he can't use) he lacks the means to finish Yupi.

He still hasn't revealed what the chain on his index finger can do and it has been speculated that it exists to deal with non-Ryodan members, so there's still that to consider.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 11, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> chikky
> 
> I know but just tell me ,you don't believe in that
> that's bad/ridiculous fanfiction
> ...




For fuck sake, you're a bunch of lamenters. Numerous posts you have been complaining I focus too much on logic and being too serious and what not, and when I then post something casual which is meant as a piece of speculation to get some talk about it, I get loads of derisive remarks and ridicule.

It WAS NOT meant to be a balanced and well argumented logical deduction, if you didn't get the message across, hgfds. I just offered it as way of speculative fun.

Instead, at least from you and chikky, I get nothing than how ridiculous it is and how I will react on it, and how I will do this, and will do that...blabla... For f- sake, grow up and focus on how the post is meant instead of always on the person posting it. Read the mood.

If anyone else had said the same lose thought about how one could beat Kuroro, I'm pretty sure you wouldn't have reacted the way you did just now.

Maybe I'm a bit feeling to much pissed off about it, but it's just damn annoying to see any effort in NOT making my usual rational post (or did you miss the fact I didn't use my favourite terminology in there?) being not only not appreciated, but acted on as if I've just proven all I say is just crap.

And that coming from a guy who constantly says "hisoka >>> Kuroro" the whole time. I guess we should take "Mereum = Pokuru" serious too.

The point was not whether Kuroro has a place where he keeps his victims or not; it seemed he did with the owl, but he didn't with neon. The point was rather to give some food-thought to the speculation that it would be a way to defeat Kuroro indirectly; not by fighting him head on, but to get to know the location of all his victims, and kill those, which would cause him to lose all his stolen abilities.

Now, scuze my for finding this speculation and possible thought-train at least as good and worthwhile  as "Gon > Netero. Discuss."


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 11, 2010)

Knucle's ability like matched up the worse with yupi...lol



Kurapica could keep up and stay alive...but I dont see how he cuts yupi's head off.


we need to see that other chain.


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 11, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> B) He had Ubo under forced Zetsu, but the in made it incomplete
> 
> In this case, Ubo + trickling of nen > Kurapika's remnant of his aura for defense.
> 
> ...



I like this theory the best, it helps clear up an inconsistency with this part. Kurapica would need to have much more nen than Ubo in order to defend the big bang since other abilities that were active at the time. It was probably more than a trickle though since otherwise it would have been very obvious to Ubo that his nen was restricted. perhaps he had access to say 40 or 50%?

Though I agree with this theory i also agree with Danchou's defense of Kurapica's high level. This does not take away from Kurapica's feats he is still very high level. To be using other high level techniques and survive even a partial big bang at all with the remaining aura is surely something that few in HxH could accomplish.

When Kurapica's eyes turn red he was on a high level even during the hunter exam, does anyone think he was around Killua's level? If he was at that level than we can use something Gensuru said to justify Kurapica's growth. Gensuru said that Gon's nen though very impressive was under developed due to his age. Kurapica's base nen was probably expanding much faster with training than Gon and Killua could keep up with even though Kurapica is probably has the same level of talent as Gon and Killua. Also Kurapica's sensei seemed more capable than Wing imo.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 11, 2010)

Please..kurapica took that hit from ubo at full power...he wanted to see if he could take the strongest ryodan hit. Also, Ubo would notice if his strongest attack was not at his strongest.


His reinforcement really is that good with emperor time...lets go with what is cannon and not theories.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> Please..kurapica took that hit from ubo at full power...he wanted to see if he could take the strongest ryodan hit. Also, Ubo would notice if his strongest attack was not at his strongest.
> 
> 
> His reinforcement really is that good with emperor time...lets go with what is cannon and not theories.



people like to think kurapica is a weakling compared to gon, killua and everyone else.

don't ask me why.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 11, 2010)

Danchou said:


> /snip
> Kurapica revealing that he had already wrapped Ubo in Chain Jail when he told him to use full force and continues to capture him. Now I think it's plausible that Kurapica didn't tank a 100% Big Bang Impact since he avoided most of the brunt of it by dodging most of the impact and since he was already capable of limiting his nen through Chain Jail. Sounds more plausible and more laced in canon than your explanation.
> Link removed
> 
> ...



At least Danchou gets going. 

I largely agree with you, though it must be said he didn't really hurt or damaged Ubo in any significant way with all his attacks _before_ he uses his chain. Yes, he's more swift than ubo, and manages to kick his head in the rock and kick his face with his feet, but Ubo doesn't seem fazed by that _at all_.  He doesn't show any bruises or blood, and doesn't even grunt in pain; everything points to the fact it didn't really affect him.

But anyway, as you said: it's clearly mentioned he saw the hit coming, could avoid it partly by dodging and reinforcing his arm as much as he could, and while Ubo is at 100% at that moment, it's not said he placed it all 100% in his hand (it's mentioned by biscuit when she trains gon and killua, that it's always best to keep some nen on the body as defence; I guess most experienced fighters will know this, since it can be deadly to not do so - see Feitan).

As for his chain that puts him in a zetsu state.... I feel a bit uncomfortable with it as the explanation. Yes, Ubo was already under it, and Kurapica COULD maybe use it. But if it's like an on-off switch, ubo had either 100% or nothing. If he had nothing, wouldn't he have noticed it? And how comes he still had nen on his hand, then? (at least in the anime).

If it's not on/off but Kurapica can choose the amount of zetsu; why didn't he completely shut it down then, but only just enough to get his arm totally broken. Though he uses chains and all, I doubt he's such an SM-type. 

I think he voluntarily did NOT use the zetsu of the chain until the moment he showed it.

I think it was actually a test to see if he could measure up to Ubo's strength. In fact, it is mentioned as such too; where at a certain moment he says that ubo has the most reinforcement and is the strongest of the GR, and if his chain holds against him, it will hold all others.

That points towards a definite possibility that Kurapica had planned all along to make ubo his first try. No surprise there, since kurapica always carefully plans things, and had some luck that his first one-to-one fight WAS with Ubo. 

Now, if that's true, and Ubo had been the first GR target from the start for Kurapica, it leads to another possibility: that he, thanks to ET, indeed DID train his reinforcement to the maximum. I know it's been said he hadn't the time to develop and train all nen-types to 100%, and I'm inclined to agree with that. But if he planned on dealing with the strongest nen-user of the GR first (to see if his chain could hold it), it would make sense to train his reinforcement while in ET. He doesn't really need to train all other nen-types to 100%. And Kurapica is a fast learner too, and has the extra drive  (revenge) to train very intensively. It's quite possible he managed to master one nen-type at 100%.

If that's true, together with the dodging and reinforcing a specific place (his arm) it could explain how he could withstand it and only suffer a broken arm.


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 11, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> Please..kurapica took that hit from ubo at full power...he wanted to see if he could take the strongest ryodan hit. Also, Ubo would notice if his strongest attack was not at his strongest.
> 
> 
> His reinforcement really is that good with emperor time...lets go with what is cannon and not theories.



But even our current interpretation of the cannon is lacking it doesn't hurt to explore.

I have no desire to nerf Kurapica`but this scene is very strange to me.
1. Ubo is clearly physically stronger and more durable than Kurapica (and probably anyone else we have met in HxH).

2. Even if Kurapica has mastered reinforcement it is safe to assume Ubo has as well since it looks like he focused on nothing but reinforcement in his life.

3. Kurapica was using Chain Jail and using In to hide it, Ubo was using all of his nen. Chain Jail must require a large portion of nen since it's basically an auto kill on any opponent 1v1 once it's attached.

Based on this it would seem Kurapica has much more nen than Ubo which I find hard to believe given the amount of time he was training... This is why the theory that Ubo was somewhat restricted is worth considering, he definitely used a significant percentage of his power but maybe it wasn't 100%

@Neby Ubo may have been smart and defended using some of his aura but then again the whole reason he hid his presence was to ensure a suprise attack. Also Kurapica probably should have reinforced more than just the point of impact as well, the match up was probably in proportion. Also though he wanted to test his chain against the strongest Ryodan I don't think he wanted to tank a full blast from the strongest reinforcement user, seems too risky.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 11, 2010)

lunchb0x said:


> But even our current interpretation of the cannon is lacking it doesn't hurt to explore.
> 
> I have no desire to nerf Kurapica`but this scene is very strange to me.
> 1. Ubo is clearly physically stronger and more durable than Kurapica (and probably anyone else we have met in HxH).
> ...



Good points.

It's true that Ubo was in zetsu just before the attack, and it's uncertain if and to what extend he covered the rest of his body. And it's a bit dubious to claim Ubo did it, while we'd have to assume Kurapica did not, to make it palatable.

Indeed. I'm trying to be as rational as possible with it, but it's true it's difficult to explain. Even if Kurapica managed to have 100% reinforcement, it can only be at his amount of nen, I think. At least, that's how I interpret that drawing about his hatsu, with the percentages and the "levels". Kurapica can train all he wants in 8 months time he might get his 100%, but not at the level of Ubo's 20y training-level. You're right about that.

Provided Ubo has more nen, his blast should still be more than that of Kurapica. Then again, it's not a 100 - 60% damage = 40% damage left anymore, it's just the difference of raw (nen? physical?-)power relative to eachother.

If everything had been completely equal, it would have cancelled out. Now he has - even when partially dodged - still a broken arm.

Is that enough? I don't know. Possibly.

Well, maybe the dodging did more then we can foresee in limiting the damage. Or his zetsu-chain did *something*.

Or Togashi just fucked up.

btw; I forgot: did Kurapica attach his chain during the time Ubo was facekissing the rock, or at the time Ubo attacked him in the dust? I thought it was the former, right?


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 11, 2010)

wow neby and danchou.

Danchou: Yes, kurapika tanked 20% power from Ubo, i agreed about that. However, 20% power =!= 20% Big Bang impact for the simpel reason big bang impact is somethign he named and refined, and training an 'ability' give it special power through time and mental affinity/affection to that technique.

As for taking 50% or 100%, Kurapika already had ubo under the chain.

Link to chapter 25. here we see Ubo is under it's influence and doesn't understand he is in Forced Zetsu (much earlier).

During the fight, he thinks Kurapika is incredibly strong, though i can't remember him thinking about manipulation:
Link to chapter 25.

It is a point to note that he think kurapika is so strong because he took 20% of a punch.

Also, the Chain's being able to restrict even the strongest of the Ryodan doesn't mean anything about the nen- it is about pure physical strength.

I am not saying Kurapika is weak- i am saying Kurapika isn't as broken as the hype would suggest.

 this: Link to chapter 25. Link to chapter 25. would suggest that Togashi was using false drawing in order to keep the suspense. After all, here ubo is using *gyo* in order to see he is under chain jail... and chain jail makes gyo impossible by definition.

Link to chapter 25.
Link to chapter 25.

We see his Aura in order to show suspense, and what ubo believe, however:
Link to chapter 25.
Link to chapter 25.

Nen has nothing to do with escaping chain jail. Once it's on, at best (if it's incomplete) the person should have 2 or 3% of his nen ability.

Let's do the 'math' about how strong Kurapika should be to tank ubo's big bang impact, right?

We know Leorio is signifanctly stronger than Kurapika. Kurapika is about as strong as Gon (physically) during the york shin arc, so let's be generous to Kurapika and say Ubo is only about as strong as Killua, so 300 strength.

If we take *this* Link to chapter 25. into account, an attack like big bang attack would be, if we are being nice to kurapika, 1000

So ubo's attack power is at the minimum 1300. Let's take -100 for Kura's physical power (even though he is defending and shouldn't be able to use all of it).

If we say Kurapika was able to use 'kou' to defend (excepting his chain jail and in), and if we are being extremely nice and say Chain Jail + in = 20% of his aura, it means :

1200% of Ubo power = 80% of Kura power. In reinforcement.

Yeah. And that's being nice.

Edit:


> btw; I forgot: did Kurapica attach his chain during the time Ubo was facekissing the rock, or at the time Ubo attacked him in the dust? I thought it was the former, right?



Link to chapter 25.
Link to chapter 25.
Link to chapter 25.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 11, 2010)

"this: Link removed Link removed would suggest that Togashi was using false drawing in order to keep the suspense. After all, here ubo is using *gyo* in order to see he is under chain jail... and chain jail makes gyo impossible by definition."

Wait, wait... how do you interpret Ubo is using gyo in that one? Kurapica just says Ubo has no monopoly on In, which means a kinda zetsu state on En (it becomes invisible for the naked eye, unless one uses Gyo). But the chain does not become visible because Ubo uses Gyo, it becomes visible because Kurapica removes his In.


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 11, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> this: Link removed Link removed would suggest that Togashi was using false drawing in order to keep the suspense. After all, here ubo is using *gyo* in order to see he is under chain jail... and chain jail makes gyo impossible by definition.



The drawing may not have been false. The chain was still invisible at the time and thus by your theory not fully restricting his nen. Someone as proficient as Ubo could use Gyo with probably a minor amount of his aura.

and Neby at the bottom left of pg 17 there is a glow around Ubo's eyes


----------



## NeBy (Jan 11, 2010)

lunchb0x said:


> The drawing may not have been false. The chain was still invisible at the time and thus by your theory not fully restricting his nen. Someone as proficient as Ubo could use Gyo with probably a minor amount of his aura.
> 
> and Neby at the bottom left of pg 17 there is a glow around Ubo's eyes



ah, yes, there.

Well, it could be. I always interpreted as Kurapica dispersing/removing his In, but maybe it was Ubo's Gyo.

If it was his gyo, that means that the chain only restricts outward nen. A bit strange. If you look at it as Kurapica removing his In, and *that's* the reason the chain becomes visible, it poses no problem though.

I'm gonna check the anime to see what they do.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 11, 2010)

NeBy said:


> ah, yes, there.
> 
> Well, it could be. I always interpreted as Kurapica dispersing/removing his In, but maybe it was Ubo's Gyo.
> 
> ...



the anime is an adaption, a pretty good one but an adaption all the same

if ubo isn't using gyo in the anime it doesn't mean shit


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 11, 2010)

NeBy said:


> ah, yes, there.
> 
> Well, it could be. I always interpreted as Kurapica dispersing/removing his In, but maybe it was Ubo's Gyo.
> 
> ...



The way I always interpreted it was that Ubo used his Gyo to see it and the In is removed when we see Ubo on this page

Link removed


----------



## NeBy (Jan 11, 2010)

lunchb0x said:


> The way I always interpreted it was that Ubo used his Gyo to see it and the In is removed when we see Ubo on this page
> 
> Link removed



It's quite possible; it does show Ubo using gyo.

But anyway, I guess we're diverting a bit from the main topic. All in all, there are only 3 things given to possibly explain his broken arm instead of shattering his body.

1)his zetsu-chain
2)his mastering 100% reinforcement-nen
3)his dodging

I guess we'll have to do with that, until maybe Togashi comes up with a more elaborate explanation in some future arc.

The ant-arc is cool and all that (well, parts are), but I'm kinda beginning to miss Kurapica. And leorio hasn't even got a chapter of his own...


----------



## Stroev (Jan 11, 2010)

Stealing that sig of yours Lu Bu kthxbai


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 11, 2010)

phew,that was nice reading
but still we need more explanation

if kurapica can withstand bigbang so a higher level renforcement as phinx can take it without much damage
so what's the hype about big bang for?

so I want to believe that kurapica didnt withstand it


----------



## Danchou (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe Kurapica's Emperor Time in addition to his mastering of nen simply allows him to be that powerful. While nobody was capable of going head to head with Ubougin like that, it's also true that nobody in HxH has shown to be able to just regen bodyparts and recover from shattering attacks in an instant like he has. The only way that he could have pulled that of was if he had mastered reinforcement to a high degree. Powerful nenusers like Ubo, Gon and Feitan for instance had to sit out their injuries and recover over time despite being capable of high levels of reinforcement. That's not to say that he has the sheer damage-output that reinforcement users have though.

Kurapica's Emperor Time seemed to allow him high proficiency in the other categories as well. Besides showing the power of a reinforcement user, he was skilled enough in the other categories to pass off for a manipulation ir materialization user. He's also capable of using his chains across large distances, so his efficiency with emission would be relatively high as well. Hence, I'm saying that Kurapica is without a doubt a highly skilled nenuser. It's not like he hasn't been training all this time to at least be able to compete against the physically strongest Ryodan member after all.

Lastly, I think Kurapica could restrict Ubo's aura to a certain degree with Chain Jail. He could have adjusted the amount to a level that's convenient for his purposes of testing Ubo's abilities without dying but is also good enough not to tip Ubo off that his nen is being restricted. It sort of explains why Ubo could still use some nenabilities like In and Gyo after he had been trapped in Chain Jail and why he didn't notice earlier that he couldn't really utilize all his nen. There's no way Ubo wouldn't know when he's put into zetsu completely. So, I think he had only set him up completely in zetsu at the moment that he's intending to interrogate Ubo and strike his body with kou. That ould corroborate with the panel "stopping up the nenrelease".


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 11, 2010)

> He could have adjusted the amount to a level that's convenient for his purposes of testing Ubo's abilities without dying but is also good enough not to tip Ubo off that his nen is being restricted



I know that theory and it's a good one but really it should be written by togashi

I remember Neby saying it once (it's what I thought  Arkeus meant by theory B)


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 11, 2010)

That reason makes Ubo look like like a fool though.

Which he clearly isnt.



I mean kurapica was completely able to heal eda mangled arm in seconds...his reinforcement ability is off the chart..and that only kept his arm from being detached from his body by the blow..


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 11, 2010)

> ...his reinforcement ability is off the chart



I think most of us don't like the idea of kurapica being a renforcement user at ubo's level in few months


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I think most of us don't like the idea of kurapica being a renforcement user at ubo's level in few months



meh, who knows how long it took ubo to get to his level. possibly just a few months too.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats fine but its canon..kurapica was going to need some huge power boost to try to kill the spiders.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 11, 2010)

Kurapika killed the spiders by guerilla tactics and a uniquely well-suited ability.

As pakunoda and later Ryodan menbers believes, his ability, once known, is nothing to talk about.

Also, it's not regen Kurapika has, but one of his chain augments healing-type reinforcement for just that purpose. Impressive, sure, but i would be more impressed by Biscuit's sue of manipulation in materialization.



> The way I always interpreted it was that Ubo used his Gyo to see it and the In is removed when we see Ubo on this page
> 
> Link removed



you are probably right.


----------



## hehey (Jan 11, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> As pakunoda and later Ryodan menbers believes, his ability, once known, is nothing to talk about.


Kurapika still has one last trick up his sleeve (index finger chain), Spiders think they got him, but just you wait.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 11, 2010)

hehey said:


> Kurapika still has one last trick up his sleeve (index finger chain), Spiders think they got him, but just you *wait*.


Hahaha, I just couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Hahaha, I just couldn't help but laugh.



where's that phinx "i hate waiting" pic when you need it?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 12, 2010)

togashi


----------



## ChocoMello (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi guys, just finished getting up to date with HxH.

Sooo to break away from the 20 page Hisoka vs. Kuroro marathon, another question: What do you consider the most broken nen technique (hatsu? can't remember all these nen terms  ) 

I think, the sheer potential of "ripper cyclone" takes the number one spot. If Phinks was bored, he could charge two days straight and blow up a small country.
(Or was there a condition preventing it?)
Second place for me is Killuah's godlike speed mode. If he is strong enough to gouge the opponents eyes out or crush the throat, he should be unbeatable.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 12, 2010)

Kurapica's chain or Kuroro's Skill Hunter


----------



## Danchou (Jan 12, 2010)

Kuroro's Skill Hunter and Kurapica chains against the Ryodan are the most broken techniques.

Phinx' Ripper Cycoltron is pretty awesome. I wonder how powerful his most powerful shot is.

Considering everyone in the Ryodan has a hidden sleeve, Kuroro might just have another technique up his sleeve besides Skill Hunter (though it's not like he needs it). Some have said that those picks he used against the assassins could be something akin to that.

I guess there's nog Tuesday spoilers, eh.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 12, 2010)

To me Feitan's Pain Packer is the best probably not the most broken but my favourite so far, Killua's God Speed is also awesome

Yeah I have been checking 2ch nothing is out yet, there has been some text but since I know nothing of Japanese and cant confirm whether they are fake or not there is no point in posting them


----------



## Danchou (Jan 12, 2010)

Attacks like Rising Sun, Hyakushiki Kannon and Kanmuru are just begging to be animated. They could pull of a really epic ova if they went for it.


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 12, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Attacks like Rising Sun, Hyakushiki Kannon and Kanmuru are just begging to be animated. They could pull of a really epic ova if they went for it.



This arc would be amazing! they would probably need a big budget to pull it off the way it should be, but so worth it.

Best part is we haven't even witnessed all the epicness yet most likely 

The King has barely done anything and all of the royal guards have yet to show off their skills in a true fight (I'm including Yupi since his new form may be vastly different in a fight from his first).


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Attacks like Rising Sun, Hyakushiki Kannon and Kanmuru are just begging to be animated. They could pull of a really epic ova if they went for it.



they'd have to do hxh in ova form again in order for them to do it justice. any other form of production would just be the series presented in mediocrity.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 13, 2010)

292 spoilers:

Since this


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks chikky!

I found one or two of those pic but I couldnt tell if they were old or new


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 13, 2010)

don't read spoiler guys 
scan will be out fast

as for the most broken ability
imo,it's god speed


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 13, 2010)

for me it's emperor time, followed by godspeed

skill hunter is broken, but not that broken compared to the two. while kuroro can steal abilities, but the power of the abilities still largely depend on the strength of his own nen. so yeah he can steal netero's kanon all he wants, but when he uses it the one-palm attack would definitely not do as much damage as netero can (at least that's my interpretation of his ability, correct me if i'm wrong). the main advantage of his skill hunter really is the resulting flexibility of tactics he can use which is partially offset by the many restrictions it has, the most prominent of which is his inability to fight with both hands while using a stolen ability.
edit: just realized he can't use kanon because that requires hand seals. but you get what i mean

on the other hand, emperor time basically breaks the rule of nen and i always considered it to be against its very nature. the % affinity works as some sort of a balanced scale, but ET just destroys that balance. i mean, imagine if there's a race in starcraft that has both the good defense of the protoss and speed of zergs? it's not fair at all

godspeed is broken because it seems to be the upperscale and ultimate limit for speed. like there's no way to be faster than that, except if you're using the same ability or are prescient. this is unlike other abilities, wherein the strength is simply a matter of degree and there's no ultimate maximum. so for example we all yupi is hella strong, but it is very easy to conceive of how someone can be physically stronger. i can't do the same for godspeed


----------



## HazardNights (Jan 13, 2010)

Finally read the latest chapter. I thought it wasn't coming out until January but looking at the date it came out in December. That was great. It's been so long since I've read Hunter x Hunter I had forgotten how great it can be. The art was very well done as well. It's given me a reason to read my volumes again and even then I still have to get caught there and with the dvd box sets. Upon rereading the series still is heads above any of the others of it's kind.

I'm pretty worried though about the Netero though. He's doing a lot of damage with his attacks and anyone else most likely would have been killed already but the King seems undamaged. I don't see him being killed in the end, the King I mean. They are going to have to stop him some other way and for the while I though the girl he was playing the game againt would have a very key part in that. Speaking of which what happen to her? I can't remember exactly. I know he was becoming fond of her and was genuinely worried about her when he stopped the bird from attacking her then we learned more about her past.  She's still alive and unharmed right?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 13, 2010)

btw for you suckers for spoilers,

don't forget spoiler tags


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 13, 2010)

@HazardNights
I recommand you to reread the invasion
the girl was hurt with one of zeno's dragons and pitou is currently healing her


----------



## Teach (Jan 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol at King going crazy


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hisoka>BlackBeard
back at ya


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 13, 2010)

292 will be out soon and i'm not excited

the three-week wait did zap the life out of me


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm excited but hopefully you'll have it on a regular basis from now on


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




So finally we have some king action! About bloody damn time 

I am glad that the story hasnt move to the other people though


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 13, 2010)

^^you should stop reading spoilers,danchou


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 13, 2010)

Chapter looks so awesome 

Finally the art improves


----------



## Danchou (Jan 13, 2010)

I know I should. Can't help it. Especially after a 2 week wait!


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 13, 2010)

I only looked at a couple spoiler pictures, looks awesome. 

I like picture spoilers but I do find that text spoilers make the chapter less enjoyable sometimes so I limit myself to minor spoiling.



Hisoka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




I know, we finally get to see the King's angry face again


----------



## Neelon (Jan 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



King is still unscathed, it confirms that Netero is foddar


----------



## HazardNights (Jan 13, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> @HazardNights
> I recommand you to reread the invasion
> the girl was hurt with one of zeno's dragons and pitou is currently healing her



Been planning on doing that. Thanks for letting me know what happen.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 13, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> for me it's emperor time, followed by godspeed
> 
> skill hunter is broken, but not that broken compared to the two. while kuroro can steal abilities, but the power of the abilities still largely depend on the strength of his own nen. so yeah he can steal netero's kanon all he wants, but when he uses it the one-palm attack would definitely not do as much damage as netero can (at least that's my interpretation of his ability, correct me if i'm wrong). the main advantage of his skill hunter really is the resulting flexibility of tactics he can use which is partially offset by the many restrictions it has, the most prominent of which is his inability to fight with both hands while using a stolen ability.
> edit: just realized he can't use kanon because that requires hand seals. but you get what i mean
> ...



Instant placemovement, aka Teleportation.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 13, 2010)

Neelon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> King is still unscathed, it confirms that Netero is foddar




*Spoiler*: __ 




That's for sure! He will be dead soon enough


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 13, 2010)

woha that is fast!

Has OP/Naruto been released yet?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 13, 2010)

yes..................

I don't know how many hours,but it's supposed to be today


----------



## Proxy (Jan 13, 2010)

Dare I click that dreaded spoiler tab?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 13, 2010)

I love hoe killua and kurapica have really godlike hatsus..while developed a relative;y simple one..that has to be leveled up over time...make me like him even more.


Also art is pretty awesome this chap.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 13, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Dare I click that dreaded spoiler tab?



Yes yes you should


----------



## The Imp (Jan 13, 2010)

No spoilers for me this week. With Naruto and OP already released hopefully HxH will be up in a couple of hours.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 13, 2010)

I can't bring myself to do it. I'll wait a few more hours


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 13, 2010)

don't read spoilers........


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 13, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> don't read spoilers........



oh come on you know you want to


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 13, 2010)

I want
but
I want to enjoy the chapter even more


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 13, 2010)

All i see is 291 still.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 13, 2010)

While waiting, some funny diversion I found on Nexgear about the possible creature the Queen ate to make Brouda:

Link removed

I remember I've seen it before in a documentary, just didn't think about it anymore. Maybe it''s just coincidence, or maybe Toagshi DID research it (or stumbled on it), but it actually makes sense now. By nature it's already an 'emission'-type...


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 13, 2010)

tankobon rankings for dec 27-jan10 is out. hxh 27 drops to 3rd place


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 13, 2010)

NeBy said:


> While waiting, some funny diversion I found on Nexgear about the possible creature the Queen ate to make Brouda:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> I remember I've seen it before in a documentary, just didn't think about it anymore. Maybe it''s just coincidence, or maybe Toagshi DID research it (or stumbled on it), but it actually makes sense now. By nature it's already an 'emission'-type...



Cool find, never heard of a pistol shrimp before, just read a little about them, pretty amazing.

I think Togashi almost certainly researched this. Togashi had fairly accurate info on other animals like the Owl and Bat that I'm sure he didn't write off the top of his head. Remembering back were Brouda's claws usually open or closed during his attacks, can't remember, but that might be a clue.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 13, 2010)

A truly great chapter, his Holiness approves


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 13, 2010)

WSJ issue 7 placing said:
			
		

> Kuroko no Basket (Color)
> One Piece
> Naruto
> Toriko
> ...



hxh so low


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 14, 2010)

cant say the last chapter was exciting or even good


----------



## HazardNights (Jan 14, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> hxh so low



Well it just came back after being gone for a year and before that it was only around for several after after the break previous break. So it being low on the list isn't surprising. It needs time to build itself back up.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 14, 2010)

Eldritch said:


> cant say the last chapter was exciting or even good


 hmm togashi will i be disappoint


----------



## Fran (Jan 14, 2010)

Chapter 162.5

It's out on Manga Stream guys.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 14, 2010)

I just started reading this and am on ch 286.

How much longer until I catch up so that I can join in on convos with you guys?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 14, 2010)

The latest chapter link is right above your post lol


----------



## Fenix (Jan 14, 2010)

So damn tired of the Chimera ants and their Derp-derp-I'm-Invincible-King

Bring back Ryodan. I wanna see Phinx @ 100 rotation vs. King or something equally hilarious.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 14, 2010)

now this is more like it

looks like he put a little more effort into his drawings this chap as well


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 14, 2010)

Sweet sweet 

God I am so glad its back X3

Finally tables are turning, but honestly at this point what does Netero think? His best/most dangerous attack isnt doing a single thing to him so how the fuck does he think he can win?

From this point on it just gets more disadvantageous for Netero, as he gets more tired and King will continue to find his flow ...

Netero's attacks are really like a child's tantrum to King so far


----------



## Proxy (Jan 14, 2010)

Bring Phinx back to get raped by King? 

The King's counter-attack should be amazing.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 14, 2010)

You guys know what this means?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 14, 2010)

Fenix said:


> So damn tired of the Chimera ants and their Derp-derp-I'm-Invincible-King
> 
> .



I think everyone agrees that meryem is beyond derp derp I'm the invicible king as a character
I don't think there is two villians as good as him in the current big 3

as for the chapter
good one,loved it


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 14, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> You guys know what this means?



Sharp eye you got there


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 14, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> Sweet sweet
> 
> God I am so glad its back X3
> 
> ...



uh... maybe you posted this before reading the chapter, but first thing i thought reading it is that Netero has an ability that works only if his adversary manages to beat his attack.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 14, 2010)

for now
king is still all about physical strengh,if a fighter with a trick fought him,he could win

I don't think,netero was the best choice since he depends on physical attacks too


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 14, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> for now
> king is still all about physical strengh,if a fighter with a trick fought him,he could win
> 
> I don't think,netero was the best choice since he depends on physical attacks too



That's unlikely to be true. 'Fighters with a trick' tend to rely on that trick, and with someone who is half as insightful as the king it's a recipe for disaster, even if we don't take into account things like the king going into insta-kill mode.

Also, you basically rejected the last few panels about Netero's own trick- the trick he doesn't usually use, because he wins way too soon.

BTW, nen isn't mysticism- it makes a certain amount of sense, and you *can* analyse techniques into knowing what are their limits and so on- and the king is frightfully good at this.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 14, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> for now
> king is still all about physical strengh,if a fighter with a trick fought him,he could win
> 
> I don't think,netero was the best choice since he depends on physical attacks too



This is what I was thinking as well, someone with a hax nen with special conditions would have a field day with him. Obviously they would need to be talented enough to react to him.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 14, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> This is what I was thinking as well, someone with a hax nen with special conditions would have a field day with him. Obviously they would need to be talented enough to react to him.



That reminds me that the GR need to return ASAP.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 14, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> This is what I was thinking as well, someone with a hax nen with special conditions would have a field day with him. Obviously they would need to be talented enough to react to him.



Bullshit.

First, Netero probably has a nen with Hax conditions himself (it's almost stated).

Second, someone who *only* has a nen with Hax conditions has no business in anything more than a bottom tier fight.

Frankly, of the nen we have seen i can't seem to think of any that's better suited.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 14, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> *Bullshit.*
> 
> First, Netero probably has a nen with Hax conditions himself (it's almost stated).
> 
> ...



 Kurapika says hi, it's be shown that someone who is relatively weaker than their opponent can gain the upper hand due to having a hax nen ability. Granted Kurapika is a special case due to his stipulation.  None the less you have guy's like Kuroro who potentially are haxed as fuck and have the fighting skills to back it up who would most likely be a nightmare for the king.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 14, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Kurapika says hi, it's be shown that someone who is relatively weaker than their opponent can gain the upper hand due to having a hax nen ability. Granted Kurapika is a special case due to his stipulation.  None the less you have guy's like Kuroro who potentially are haxed as fuck and have the fighting skills to back it up who would most likely be a nightmare for the king.



Not true at all.

Kurapika, even if his ability was geared toward the ants, would be a bad choice.

He says himself he not only needs a whole second to make sure to catch a Ryodan member (who are significantly weaker than the king) but he also needs his chain to be physically strogn enough to resist a non-nen powered captrued member.

Both of those would never happen in this case.

And someone stronger would never have the same abilities as Kurapika, because Kurapika only could work with this ability because of his long-standing hate of the Ryodan, materialization and specialization, and the fact that he didn't have nen prior to it.

If someone already strong was to learn such an ability, he would basically need to admit to himself he isn't strong enough- a deadly mentality for a hunter, a.k.a 'i lose'.

Kuroro? are you kidding? 'Variability' is not the way to go against the King, and he still needs to be able to take the skills- hence, he needs to be able to defeat those people with the skills.

As for *Why* Netero is well suited for this fight?

Because he has the only ability that not only can surpass the king's in combat (even if it does almost no damage for someone as resistant as him), but also because the seal-making makes the king think that "this ability is so badly done, but it still out-strips my reactions".

Basically, the king is so focused on that ability he doesn't take into account that Netero can have another one that could be even more dangerous- and Netero said *this* was the plan.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 14, 2010)

Fenix said:


> So damn tired of the Chimera ants and their Derp-derp-I'm-Invincible-King
> 
> Bring back Ryodan. I wanna see Phinx @ 100 rotation vs. King or something equally hilarious.


 
you read my mind, really tired of this cat & mouse games. first human attacks, then ant releases his/her power, .. i wonder wherer this goes. i just hope it's not gonna be another cheese arc where a kid (main character) saves the day, like naruto or luffy.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 14, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> you read my mind, really tired of this cat & mouse games. first human attacks, then ant releases his/her power, .. i wonder wherer this goes.* i just hope it's not gonna be another cheese arc where a kid (main character) saves the day, like naruto or luffy.*



You know this is Shonen right?
Anyway, I want this arc to end so that we can see the GR and Kurapica again


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 14, 2010)

i just hope it wont happen.

anywho, read the chapter and liked it. the tension is well built, i hope next chapter is gon be bout actual results.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 14, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> HxH is slightly different, here actually power level is kinda balanced (i feel like it). e.g. i do not expect gon to defeat ant king, whereas in naruto or OP this is possible.
> 
> anywho, read the chapter and liked it. the tension is well built, i hope next chapter is gon be bout actual results.



I agree that the narrative structure is different from most other Shonen, but still: the main themes won't change and given the grow Gon already went through it's only a matter of time before it'll be posiible here, too.Although this could take 2 decades at the current tempo...

I hope we see some more from the King and Netero, the fight is decent so far and I want a decent cliffhanger for that fight before switching to Gon.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 14, 2010)

Hunter x fucking boring. After such a hiatus how can Togashi justify pumping out such dull shite?


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 14, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> Not true at all.
> 
> Kurapika, even if his ability was geared toward the ants, would be a bad choice.
> 
> ...



The point I was making seems to have flown right past you, the fact is due to the nature of Kurapika nen as it stands he can kill people (GR members) he really has no business killing. It is Hax and in that regard allows him to bypass any power diffrence between him and any GR member, and if the ability was geared towards the king and he managed to pierce the kings heart and place a certain condition on him the fight would be over. It wouldnt matter how much greater the king was compared to him.



Arkeus said:


> If someone already strong was to learn such an ability, he would basically need to admit to himself he isn't strong enough- a deadly mentality for a hunter, a.k.a 'i lose'.



Lol What a load of rubbish, considering Gon and Killua have adopted the if we are not strong enough we will get stronger mentality. Does that mean every time the see a strong opponent and succumb to the fact they are not strong enough they lose? Or is having the common sense to deduct the difference between your ability and your opponents not a good trait fir hunter's? I mean Netero did something similar when he asked of the difference between himself and the king before going into training. Did he "lose" then? Sure Kurapika method is more extreme than simply training but it was done in order to beat opponents far greater than him (self improvements at a cost).



Arkeus said:


> Kuroro? are you kidding? 'Variability' is not the way to go against the King, and he still needs to be able to take the skills- hence, he needs to be able to defeat those people with the skills.



 Potentially Kuroro is the strongest opponent we have seen in the manga.......potentially, this was reaffirmed by a statement made by Zeno. Kuroro is literally a bag of hax or should I say book. And considering what has been shown so far "Variability" and a bag of hax might just be the way to beat the king. Considering physical force from the worlds strongest martial artist isn?t even scratching him.



Arkeus said:


> As for *Why* Netero is well suited for this fight?
> 
> Because he has the only ability that not only can surpass the king's in combat (even if it does almost no damage for someone as resistant as him), but also because the seal-making makes the king think that "this ability is so badly done, but it still out-strips my reactions".
> 
> Basically, the king is so focused on that ability he doesn't take into account that Netero can have another one that could be even more dangerous- and Netero said *this* was the plan.



The final part of your post doesn?t make any sense, considering what we have been shown which is Netero is a very very bad match up for the king. Countless attack after attack is proving futile. Sure he has an ace in his sleeve but we all know it's going to fail followed by the king dealing with him. Also the king's gripe with Netero technique stemmed from the fact Netero has to put his two hands together to formulate an attack and yet his able to do all this before the king can approach him. So in essence the technique is flawless because Netero has taken the ability to another level.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 14, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> I agree that the narrative structure is different from most other Shonen, but still: the main themes won't change and given the grow Gon already went through it's only a matter of time before it'll be posiible here, too.Although this could take 2 decades at the current tempo...
> 
> I hope we see some more from the King and Netero, the fight is decent so far and I want a decent cliffhanger for that fight before switching to Gon.



Well so far, Gon has rarely really beaten up anyone important.

Sure, he took care of the boomer, but that was more of a test from biscuit and no reason for him not to fight him when he wanted to.

What i like in HxH is justly that for all his talent and power, Gon isn't an adult yet- and Adults rules in the HxH world.

Hell, Killua is still quite a bit above Gon in most respects, and he is the only other child.

Do you know any other shounen where the main character not onyl get routinely pwned by Adults (and doesn't pwn them back), but isn't even the strongest char in his group?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 14, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> Do you know any other shounen where the main character not onyl get routinely pwned by Adults (and doesn't pwn them back), but isn't even the strongest char in his group?



Part 1 Naruto.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 14, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Hunter x fucking boring. After such a hiatus how can Togashi justify pumping out such dull shite?



This weeks chapter was an improvement

Thought that isnt saying much since the previous one was boring


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 14, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Part 1 Naruto.



I like your thinking, good man


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 14, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Part 1 Naruto.



I guess you are ignoring the parts about Gaara, him suddenly able to liberate Kakashi from the water prison, and dealing with Haku?

Even in part 1, Naruto only lost against future bosses- not just people who happened to be stronger than him.

Edit: right, my mistake.

I kinda forgot i was talking about Adults ane people in Naruto's group. So, yeah, it works. It doesn't go with what i was trying to say, but it works.



> The point I was making seems to have flown right past you, the fact is due to the nature of Kurapika nen as it stands he can kill people (GR members) he really has no business killing. It is Hax and in that regard allows him to bypass any power diffrence between him and any GR member, and if the ability was geared towards the king and he managed to pierce the kings heart and place a certain condition on him the fight would be over. It wouldnt matter how much greater the king was compared to him.



No, you ignored  *my point*.My point is that in order for the ability to work, there has to be stupidity in the Ryodan's part, *and* a limit in the difference in strength.

Without even going into how the chain pulls off putting him in a forced!Zetsu, and if it would even work on the king longer than 5 seconds.



> Lol What a load of rubbish, considering Gon and Killua have adopted the if we are not strong enough we will get stronger mentality. Does that mean every time the see a strong opponent and succumb to the fact they are not strong enough they lose? Or is having the common sense to deduct the difference between your ability and your opponents not a good trait fir hunter's? I mean Netero did something similar when he asked of the difference between himself and the king before going into training. Did he "lose" then? Sure Kurapika method is more extreme than simply training but it was done in order to beat opponents far greater than him (self improvements at a cost).



You ignored my point again, or twisted it to suit your views. Gon and Kirua don't renege on their own techniques and create a technique that may be used against only one foe.

Furthermore, they don't do this if they are already strong- Kurapika could do this because he was geared toward fighting/capturing the Ryodan since before he learn nen.

If someone who already has abilities and is already top-tier, he would basically have to say 'everything i am is wrothless' and renege his prior abilities. We have three examples of this to some degree in HxH: The guy who boxed in G.I, and thus was unable to improve. Novu, who got unable to fight at all.

And Kirua, whose lack of faith in his own strength *severely* limited him.



> Potentially Kuroro is the strongest opponent we have seen in the manga.......potentially, this was reaffirmed by a statement made by Zeno. Kuroro is literally a bag of hax or should I say book. And considering what has been shown so far "Variability" and a bag of hax might just be the way to beat the king. Considering physical force from the worlds strongest martial artist isn’t even scratching him.[/QUOTE)
> 
> A bag of HaXX means nothing if he had to take all of those 'HaXX' himself. Each time he can get a somewhat stronger ability, sure. But if his strongest trick  was even on the same level as Netero's "useless", Zeno would have sung a different tale.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 14, 2010)

only just read the new chap, the king laughing  was epic.

togashi's epic narration never ceases to let down.


----------



## cbus05 (Jan 14, 2010)

kind of wonder how other top tiers would fair vs. the king.


I kind of think for various reasons that guys like Feitan, Kurororo, and other with non-physical type abilities would stack up better vs. someone like Mereum than a reinforcement style fighter.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 14, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Hunter x fucking boring. After such a hiatus how can Togashi justify pumping out such dull shite?



can you be more specific in your complaint? bec i hate the first part of ant arc more than anyone but find the invasion awesome.



NeBy said:


> the Chinese checkers (gung-yi) is back!
> 
> 
> I actually suspected it would; Togashi has a way of putting seemingly obscure things (like the side-rupture things of the wooden statues) come back to play a role in the (action-)scenes later on...



lol what the hell, i didn't think this was an actual spoiler 

that was zeno, and use spoiler tags next time woman


----------



## Felix (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm finally enjoying HxH art again


----------



## Zaru (Jan 14, 2010)

Well it finally HAS art again


----------



## Felix (Jan 14, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Well it finally HAS art again



Touche


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 14, 2010)

and what's with the hate on 291? srsly


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 14, 2010)

Newest chapter was great

Finnaly some good Art stuff

I hope Togashi doenst start to be lazy again


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 14, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> uh... maybe you posted this before reading the chapter, but first thing i thought reading it is that Netero has an ability that works only if his adversary manages to beat his attack.



ehhh did you read the chapter as well?

Care to explain how Netero right now is in the upper hand in this fight?


----------



## Teach (Jan 14, 2010)

Netero will hopefully smash its arrogant ass.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 14, 2010)

Teach said:


> Netero will hopefully smash its arrogant ass.



I hope so, too.
But I get this uncomfortable feeling that the king will own his ass pretty bad after that....


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 14, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> That's unlikely to be true. 'Fighters with a trick' tend to rely on that trick, and with someone who is half as insightful as the king it's a recipe for disaster, even if we don't take into account things like the king going into insta-kill mode.
> 
> Also, you basically rejected the last few panels about Netero's own trick- the trick he doesn't usually use, because he wins way too soon.
> 
> BTW, nen isn't mysticism- it makes a certain amount of sense, and you *can* analyse techniques into knowing what are their limits and so on- and the king is frightfully good at this.







but netero's trick looks like it's going to be destructive attack (I think that one will really hurt the king)

but what I meant is something like (not specifically those),indoor fish,teleportation ,the dart one,the one novu's used to kill an ant solider ,zitou's ability 

you know something,you can't counter physically

imo,you fight the king with something like that not physically


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 14, 2010)

Awesome Chapter, can't wait for next week already.

I think Netero's next attack will have some sort of hax involved and he will probably finally hurt the king, won't kill him with it though. At least put some stress on the King and maybe force the King to evolve a hatsu?

I think it's probably going to cut away next chapter, though I really hope it doesn't, I at least want an explanation of how Netero's new ability works. This is the most important move of the fight most likely so I would like to at least be able to think about how it works before we cut away.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 14, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> but netero's trick looks like it's going to be destructive attack (I think that one will really hurt the king)
> 
> but what I meant is something like (not specifically those),indoor fish,teleportation ,the dart one,the one novu's used to kill an ant solider ,zitou's ability
> 
> ...



I never said it wouldn't hurt him, just that the King hasn't shown his real attacks yet, too.
And I agree, Indoor Fish would be quite troublesome for him, if Danchou has enough agility & stamina to survive this long against him of course.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 14, 2010)

Mat®icha said:


> you read my mind, really tired of this cat & mouse games. first human attacks, then ant releases his/her power, .. i wonder wherer this goes. i just hope it's not gonna be another cheese arc where a kid (main character) saves the day, like naruto or luffy.



mmm,let me see if this wasn't HxH

1-one of the characters will go SS2,bankai ,sage mode,gear 3rd
2-the villians would have died 2 dimensions as the other mangas
3-a reinforcement team would appear (the cheap plot twist every other mangaka uses)
4-Togashi reversed everything and the villians are the one who are developing and winning
5-most of the stuff would have been predictable 


appreciate a guy who is respecting your mind and offering something completely different than the usual
that arc (the invasion)is years ahead of any other shonen arc you're currently reading


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 14, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> but netero's trick looks like it's going to be destructive attack (I think that one will really hurt the king)
> 
> but what I meant is something like (not specifically those),indoor fish,teleportation ,the dart one,the one novu's used to kill an ant solider ,zitou's ability
> 
> ...



That's because we don't know how they work. They probably don't work like you think they do.

Indoor fish probably doesn't ignore resistance, *and* it must still move at a certain speed, so it's basically a physical attack.

Teleportation i have no idea how it could work, nor have i any idea what you are supposed to use it for (if it doesn't have long range like into the sun thing).

The Dart one also needs to penetrates soemone's body. All it does is make it almost impossible to dodge. It's attack power isn't enhanced.

Novu's skill i have no idea how it really works, except it seems he has to be at close range and far faster than the enemy.

It should be limited in some other ways though.

Yes, i know you said not those specifically- what i meant is that there are no 'i win' techniques in HxH. You have to be able to use them, and then they need to work.

Against someone like the king with no known feats, a stable strength seems much better.


----------



## Pitou (Jan 14, 2010)

> appreciate a guy who is respecting your mind and offering something completely different than the usual
> that arc (the invasion)is years ahead of any other shonen arc you're currently reading


that's so true

please stop discussing about kurapica and the genei ryodan
the ant arc is a true masterpiece (yorkshin was a masterpiece too, but...)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 14, 2010)

ofcourse there is no(( I win)) technique
what I'm saying is that I prefer those kind of attacks against the king

imo,similar kind of attacks will have a higher chance to beat the king


I mentionned Teleportation and all of the others to give an example of attacks you can't counter physically,I didn't mean to use them in an arguement


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 14, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> appreciate a guy who is respecting your mind and offering something completely different than the usual
> that arc (the invasion)is years ahead of any other shonen arc you're currently reading



all they care about is vagabond-like art, seinen-level characterization or OP-like execution. they don't care about the incredibly intelligent tactics togashi introduced or the sheer unpredictability of some things that happened 

k, whatever, their life.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 14, 2010)

^^they should know that this is HxH special/strongest point



> That's because we don't know how they work. They probably don't work like you think they do.



but if you were able to activate them(which isn't easy ofcourse) ,you'll have a better chance
overall,imo I'd prefer that



> Against someone like the king with no known feats, a stable strength seems much better.



mmm,that's actually a pretty good point
I didnt think about it from that point,I know the king feats which is physical strengh unlike Netero who doesn't lnow that

you kinda looked to it from the point of someone who is preparing the invasion team unlike me who just meant the fight(while knowing both feats)


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 14, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I mentionned Teleportation and all of the others to give an example of attacks you can't counter physically,I didn't mean to use them in an arguement



What i was trying to point out is that we don't know if they can be countered physically.



> but if you were able to activate them(which isn't easy ofcourse) ,you'll have a better chance
> overall,imo I'd prefer that



Sure,i can understand that point of view. The problem is that they have to *work* once they are activated too. Also, in order to activate them, you have to take some pretty huge bets. Which comes down to:



> mmm,that's actually a pretty good point
> I didnt think about it from that point,I know the king feats which is physical strengh unlike Netero who doesn't lnow that
> 
> you kinda looked to it from the point of someone who is preparing the invasion team unlike me who just meant the fight(while knowing both feats)


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> and what's with the hate on 291? srsly



shit if i know, i thought both chapters were awesome. I don't know what people want but they're reading the wrong manga if they want netero to start jumping around at lighting speeds ripping apart the King ant with his bare fist screaming about how much of a man he has to become and how he's 200 years too early to face him.

this chapter just made the fight much more enjoyable for me. Loving the King's tactics and Netero's tactics.


----------



## Jugger (Jan 14, 2010)

Pitou said:


> that's so true
> 
> please stop discussing about kurapica and the genei ryodan
> the ant arc is a true masterpiece (yorkshin was a masterpiece too, but...)



Yeah. I didn?t like ant arc at first but it when you see more about it and understand it better its so fucking awsome arc.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 14, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> shit if i know, i thought both chapters were awesome. I don't know what people want but they're reading the wrong manga if they want netero to start jumping around at lighting speeds ripping apart the *King ant with his bare fist screaming about how much of a man he has to become and how he's 200 years too early to face him.*
> this chapter just made the fight much more enjoyable for me. Loving the King's tactics and Netero's tactics.



LMAO What manga was that line from, I recall hearing/reading it from somewhere is it Bleach?


----------



## handofjustice (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow what a great chapter Netero next attack has to be more than physical attacks because the king isn’t feeling fuck all from his blows. And what a shock Netero got angry, I think the king is starting to get to him.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks like togashi is in top form..hope we get more than 10 chaps.



I think that the king is gonna get owned next chap...but somehow he will overcome, and from there its gonna be tough times for Netero.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 14, 2010)

Excellent chapter. Can't wait to see what else Netero has up his sleeve.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Jan 14, 2010)

Like someone stated in a couple post above, what draws me to HxH is it's battles. It doesn't come down to who has the more destructive blast or who injects plot powers into there body the most, it mainly comes down to two things; Experience & the Unknown!


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 14, 2010)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> This weeks chapter was an improvement
> 
> Thought that isnt saying much since the previous one was boring



Maybe I need to re-read it. It mainly seemed to be the king and Netero slappy slapping still. Snore.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 14, 2010)

mmmh things are turning bad for Netero..
he has more battle experience but the King is smart as him and he seems much more powerful.
Please togashi confute me


----------



## The Imp (Jan 14, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> shit if i know, i thought both chapters were awesome. I don't know what people want but they're reading the wrong manga if they want netero to start jumping around at lighting speeds ripping apart the King ant with his bare fist screaming about how much of a man he has to become and how he's 200 years too early to face him.
> 
> this chapter just made the fight much more enjoyable for me. Loving the King's tactics and Netero's tactics.



Chapter 291 was alright. The pacing was slow and the development that Netero got wasn't exactly new. It just reinforced the knowledge that we already have. If it wasn't for the fact that it was the first chapter after the hiatus, I'm sure it would get more criticism from the readers. However this chapter was a lot better. The King and Netero have finally started fighting. Mereum has already created a plan and Netero has a counter measure in store for him. It's a lot more interesting than 291.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 14, 2010)

I can't seem to find the chapter. Links, anyone?


----------



## The Imp (Jan 14, 2010)

Sendo fought Shigeta


----------



## Dog of War (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for that link, Lu Bu.

I also agree with your assessment of the last two chapters, this one  served to flesh out and progress the fight with some very good build-up.

Nice to see that little cameo of Zeno on his dragon, the King really recognises how badass these old fogies are.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 14, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Link removed



Just read the chapter. It is excellent. Ex-cel-lent! Better then the previous, true, because we now get some insight on the battle-strategies they employ. It's clear that Netero has a reserve-attack for when the king seize 'his chance' when Netero fails with his current attack.

Will that be enough to kill ther king? I doubt it. He should finally get seriously hurt by it, though.

All in all, there is no clean way to win for Netero. And if the king wins...how will the story proceed?

I've been thinking Togashi might use a variant of YYH. You know, where one of the grand devils first tries to conquer everything, and agrees to the tournament in a ploy to get just that (at first), but when battle progresses, things gradually change?

Maybe Mereum, even when victorious, will be in such an awe for Netero's prowess, that he will re-reconsider his whole plan of conquering the world. Especially if he's told that there are even stronger fighters than Netero around. Since his whole idea of his supremacy and superiority (which is the reason he deems it ok to conquer and massacre lesser beings) is based on the darwinian principle that he doesn't excel in everything,; but does excel in where it counts: force, he might be inclined to first prove himself to be superior to any other fighter.

In which case, it could end with some sort of grand tournament (wasn't there talk about the Olympian tournament, in the tower-arc?). Just to prove he's the strongest and IS right in his whole theory of darwinistic principles.

I could actually see that happen as something possible, if the king survives the coming battle. I mean, what else? If he's still bent on slaughtering the rest of humanity, who's going to stop him? Gon and killua and all the rest there are no match. The sudden appearance of Ging or some backup would be pretty bleh.

The other viable option is, that he does, indeed, dies during this arc against netero.


----------



## Blade (Jan 14, 2010)

Netero is a beast but idk..King hasn't shown his true cards yet..either way the series rocks again


----------



## shadowlords (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow I should have seen it coming but the end of that chapter put a smile on my face. What an awesome old man


----------



## The Imp (Jan 14, 2010)

NeBy, a tournament arc would be incredibly lame.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 14, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> NeBy, a tournament arc would be incredibly lame.



Maybe so, but in line with what he made in YYH. And, story-wise, it would make sense, since the whole self-concept of the King is based on his feeling of superiority that he's the best when it comes to force/might, and all the rest is of lesser importance.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah I doubt someone like King would agree to go on a tournament that would be just too low for him


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jan 14, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Just read the chapter. It is excellent. Ex-cel-lent! Better then the previous, true, because we now get some insight on the battle-strategies they employ. It's clear that Netero has a reserve-attack for when the king seize 'his chance' when Netero fails with his current attack.
> 
> Will that be enough to kill ther king? I doubt it. He should finally get seriously hurt by it, though.
> 
> ...



What you just described was the DBZ Cell tournament, and I dunno if I want that....


JihaD


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 14, 2010)

mmm
I think king will defeat netero (defeat not kill) then he'll go back to  komagi where he'll have a conversation with gon,from the conversation king will understand how hard it's to lose someone you love (kaito for gon and komagi for king)may be komagi will die
which will help the king to see how hard it was for gon to lose someone important to him

or something like that

when you look at it,the main villian and the main character(who yet to meet)share something in common,somehow I think that will play a role


----------



## krizma (Jan 14, 2010)

Great chapter. Love how togashi is seemingly trying to make netero vs. king as epic as possible. That's also why 291 might have been a little dragged out. It was the build up for the epic 
The art is also one of the best you'll ever see from togashi.

I agree SleepyFans translation is a lot better but their quality and clearing sucks ass.


----------



## krizma (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah no offence against the translator kewl he is a cool dude but to me his translations are too literal and ponderous. I do not have the skills to verify that though.


----------



## Iris (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm kind of dissapointed in the King not taking any damage so far. I mean common, as crazy as the old geezer is, after decades of training to all limits the freshborn King is like "I admire your strenght, but ur still lolz" :S

Meh, let's see what the Zero thingy will do


----------



## Danchou (Jan 14, 2010)

Seems the Kings defensive strength is within Netero's expectation. The fact that he thinks his Hyakushiki Zero will still deal a massive blow to the King must mean that it eclipses everything we've seen so far.

I wonder how the King will react and fight. Even if that's all he really need it's a bit of a shame that he doesn't seem to have much of a technique except for sheer strength and speed.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 14, 2010)

I am guessing just like Yupi he will probably develop a skill in the middle of the fight XD


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, we did see Pito develloping a H4XX skill in a second too.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2010)

i'm waiting for when his tail absorbs netero and he transforms into an old-man-looking-ant. j/k



NeBy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is this before or after gon and killua learn the fusion dance?


----------



## Fenix (Jan 14, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Bring Phinx back to get raped by King?
> 
> The King's counter-attack should be amazing.



Phinx at 100 rotations would atomize the King


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 14, 2010)

Fenix said:


> Phinx at 100 rotations would atomize the King



I think it will take 1,000 rotations...


----------



## Orion (Jan 14, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Some of the OM translations were weird, the OP and Bleach ones were really badly done this week.
> 
> Anyway epic chapter, the King finally got a hard on and has begun to take Netero seriously. It seems hopeless tho, the King really has only shown his physical abilities up till now,* once his hatsu makes a showing Netero is in trouble*. I assume we'll see it next week judging by Netero is about to use his trump card. The art was surprisingly good as well.



We have already seen kings hatsu he gains the aura of people by eating them,I suppose he could asspull a new one but that would be kinda dumb.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 14, 2010)

Well lets see. Unless that is the least of Netero's capabilities, like 2nd tier or something, this will not end well for him...


----------



## Orion (Jan 14, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Well lets see. Unless that is the least of Netero's capabilities, like 2nd tier or something, this will not end well for him...



Considering netero is giving basically a "all according to plan" kinda thing when hyakushiki kannon isn't damaging king and his confidence in hyakushiki zero the regular one probably is second tier,likely the restriction he set on it is that regular hyakushiki has to be ineffective for him to able to use zero.


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 14, 2010)

Orion said:


> We have already seen kings hatsu he gains the aura of people by eating their brains,I suppose he could asspull a new one but that would be kinda dumb.



I never even thought of that being his hatsu, tho i suppose this is possible.

I always assumed this was more of a characteristic of being a King Chimera Ant.

I was kind of wondering how it would be possible for Netero to beat the King after the King develops a hatsu without recycling the Morau Zitoh fight (an underdeveloped ability that the inexperienced ants don't truly understand how to use"

Besides at any point he could have learned a hatsu with/without the help of Pufu. Given the fight it seems he has no intention of using any ability or having any hidden cards up his sleeve so perhaps you are right.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 14, 2010)

His aura increases when he kills people with nen. He doesn't really develop "a" hastu from it, though that could be his hastu (gaining more aura with every kill) and he is just an uber hax reinforcement type.


----------



## Orion (Jan 14, 2010)

Wouldn't that fall under specialization though?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 15, 2010)

Orion said:


> Wouldn't that fall under specialization though?



technically all the ants are specialization since they each have a natural ability that is not related to nen. Though I expect that the King natural ability is getting more powerful the more he eats. There is 2 explanations for the kings durability either his reinforcement efficiency is over 9000% (which is to Netero favor) or he is naturally durable like every ant (what Netero is counting on). The latter is probably the case giving a way to show a specialization nen that would probably t.k.o anyone, like controlling time for instance....


----------



## KidTony (Jan 15, 2010)

^ Why can't the ants have their own nen types that they are born into, like humans? I'm pretty sure there's been confirmed users like jaguardude who was materialization and lobsterboy who was emission.

Also that impaling bird guy who did the nen test and was confirmed reinforcement.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Adachi (Jan 15, 2010)

Okay, that's it, I'm starting this series again since I forgot most of what happened already.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 15, 2010)

A stupid question, but why hasn't one commenting on the time limit of the fight?

Netero doesn't know it, but if he doesn't kill the King quickly, two of the Royal guards are going to be there.

So Zero better be enough to at least knock the king out.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2010)

Novu seemed quite confident that the RGs are too late but with pufu's natural ability they really can find him in no time


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 15, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> shit if i know, i thought both chapters were awesome. I don't know what people want but they're reading the wrong manga if they want netero to start jumping around at lighting speeds ripping apart the King ant with his bare fist screaming about how much of a man he has to become and how he's 200 years too early to face him.



292 is certainly better than 291, but i just don't understand why this can be the ground for hating on it. it's not like 291 was a useless diversion or togashi's narration suddenly sucked balls or whatever. 291 had its own purpose and own story tell, both of which were executed well.

for my part, i liked how 291 was not wordy and instead focused more on the visuals, like the initial effect of 99-palm on the king and how they were brought in the graveyard. netero's development was also good (for a shounen) and is certainly not a rehash, as it gave a new meaning and purpose behind his relentless attacking.



Whimsy said:


> Maybe I need to re-read it. It mainly seemed to be the king and Netero slappy slapping still. Snore.



netero's thoughtless slapping? yeah that's only what this chapter is all about, sure  



NeBy said:


> In which case, it could end with some sort of grand tournament (wasn't there talk about the Olympian tournament, in the tower-arc?). Just to prove he's the strongest and IS right in his whole theory of darwinistic principles.






NeBy said:


> *tournament*



neby comes up with the most hilarious scenarios, i swear 



Fenix said:


> Phinx at 100 rotations would atomize the King



phinx


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 15, 2010)

if the king makes more of those crazed expressions i might actually start to like him


----------



## Gunners (Jan 15, 2010)

I actually like the fight this chapter. Even though Netero is doing the same attack over, you feel the pressure somewhat. Questioning when he will cave in and what his response will be.

Does anyone know how long Togashi will be back? Another 9 chapters or will he just continue with little to no breaks?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2010)

that's an awesome set,chikky 

but if you don't like the king,there is somethimg wrong with you 

@Gunners

we don't know


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 15, 2010)

Nobody knows how long we are going to have HxH for yet.

Also Chicky I cant believe you didnt like him already? Wasnt his insightful talks with snot girl enough for you? 

Anyways I really wanna see what will be the next move of Netero X3 I already knew (after chap 291) he would have another method/hatsu on his way apart from what he is doing now.

And cant wait to see what hatsu King will develop as well


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 15, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> that's an awesome set,chikky



thanks 



> but if you don't like the king,there is somethimg wrong with you



no





Hisoka said:


> Also Chicky I cant believe you didnt like him already? Wasnt his insightful talks with snot girl enough for you?



the talks with snot girl were nice, but didn't catch my attention that much. 

but certainly, i like it whenever the king's being surprised/pwned and whenever he has those crazed looks. so tired of his poker face


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 15, 2010)

i like your sig. if they ever made a hxh fighting game that's how the character select menu should be.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 15, 2010)

I thought the latest chapter was alright, even though it didn't really happen much in it tbh.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Fran (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## NeBy (Jan 15, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> i'm waiting for when his tail absorbs netero and he transforms into an old-man-looking-ant. j/k
> 
> 
> 
> is this before or after gon and killua learn the fusion dance?



After! 

Though, with Cell it started as a tournament, and it stopped with conquering/destroying the world. Maybe Togashi will show us the opposite, just as he did when drawing the appearance of Cell in the first place, but made his character evolve in the opposite of Cell.



Ennoea said:


> Some of the OM translations were weird, the OP and Bleach ones were really badly done this week.
> 
> Anyway epic chapter, the King finally got a hard on and has begun to take Netero seriously. It seems hopeless tho, the King really has only shown his physical abilities up till now, once his hatsu makes a showing Netero is in trouble. I assume we'll see it next week judging by Netero is about to use his trump card. The art was surprisingly good as well.



Ermm..his hatsu is incorporating the nen of nen-users he eats.

Doesn't seem an advantage until AFTER he wins, though.



Orion said:


> Considering netero is giving basically a "all according to plan" kinda thing when hyakushiki kannon isn't damaging king and his confidence in hyakushiki zero the regular one probably is second tier,likely the restriction he set on it is that regular hyakushiki has to be ineffective for him to able to use zero.



That could be true. We've already seen that hatsu's with restrictions on it get stronger, and the more strict a restriction is, the more strong it gets. In that case, since very few people will ever survive his normal attack, it must be very seldom that the restriction is ever met. If it's that strict, it must be pretty powerful.

I'm looking forward to it.



chikkychappy said:


> 292 is certainly better than 291, but i just don't understand why this can be the ground for hating on it. it's not like 291 was a useless diversion or togashi's narration suddenly sucked balls or whatever. 291 had its own purpose and own story tell, both of which were executed well.
> 
> for my part, i liked how 291 was not wordy and instead focused more on the visuals, like the initial effect of 99-palm on the king and how they were brought in the graveyard. netero's development was also good (for a shounen) and is certainly not a rehash, as it gave a new meaning and purpose behind his relentless attacking.
> 
> ...



I think most thought that too, when it was in the middle of the last season of YYH. Back then, it was just a power-struggle between 3 demons wanting to conquer the world; no mention or hint it would turn out into a tournament, and yet...it happened, and pretty fast and sudden.

Mind you, I'm not saying I would like such a thing, in fact, my preference in logical terms is that the king would die, in which case Togashi has no problem continuing with another arc about something completely different (or back to the GR). But for the moment, it seems unlikely the king would die by the hands of Netero. Rather the reverse: Netero will be beaten by the king.

I've said my arguments before, but you apparently glanced over it in your eager to say how hilarious 'my' scenarios are, but I'll repeat them nevertheless:

1)If the king wins, and he eats Netero, and he doesn't have a 'change of heart', there is no way he realistically can be beaten anymore. Which means Togashi has only the option (logically, I mean) to continue the ant-arc for the king to conquer the whole world and massacre most humans. somehow, I don't see that happening, do you?

2)If the king wins but spares Netero and yet doesn't change his mind about conquering the world, maybe a confrontation with the 5 strongest nen-users (hello, Ging) together could still contain him. But that sounds a bit contorted too, doesn't it? And it would mean the ant-arc still continues. Is this scenario more to your liking, and less 'hilarious'?

3)The king wins, but he does changes his mind (as a continuation of his character change that started with snotgirl). In that case, would he just renounce on his world-domination, even though he made it clear to Netero he wouldn't spare anyone that he doesn't deem worthy? Would he suddenly go all octosquid, starts to shed a waterfall of tears and go all emo while renouncing his bad habits? Would a talk with Gon make him see the error of his ways? Is that more to your liking, as scenario?

Some already said 'bleh' to that one, and I agree; it wouldn't be better than a tournament, and it would be LESS in line with the character of the King and the story.

As long as the king remains to have faith in his Darwinian principles and thinks he has the right to conquer the world because he's the strongest, there is only one way to make him doubt that belief, and that's by some kind of demonstration he's NOT the strongest.

A grand tournament, whether we like it or not, is a possible way out of this dilemma, AND it's been used before by Togashi. All in all, thus, there is a definite possibility of it.


I hope, however, that Togashi really pulls something genius out of his sleeve and stupefies us with something great that doesn't even comes close to any of the scenarios mentioned above. But we'll see, I guess.

For the rest: I agree 291 was not bad, but 292 is definitely better.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 15, 2010)

The tournament scenario is stupid..people in hxh arent like dbz characters or yyh characters for that matter..they want the ants dead.


If Netero is defeated they will just up scale the attack up and send stronger people.

Also, Netero wants to win with his fist, but if he cant im pretty sure he has a back up plan.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 15, 2010)

That theme is win. Would like to know as well.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 15, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> The tournament scenario is stupid..



Togashi used it before. And that's a fact.



> people in hxh arent like dbz characters or yyh characters for that matter..they want the ants dead.



Many of the current HxH character-traits actually are already to some extend in YYH, though mostly in an embryonic stage.

The fact that 'they' want the ants dead won't matter if the king wins and eats Netero; there's not a single nen-user alive who could stood up to the king anymore, then (unless Togashi *really* came with an uber-uber-haxored Ging or some sort, but that would be even lamer than a tournament).



> If Netero is defeated they will just up scale the attack up and send stronger people.
> 
> Also, Netero wants to win with his fist, but if he cant im pretty sure he has a back up plan.



That would be scenario 2, then: some backup/second try with a bunch of other elite-tier nen-fighters. While possible, I somehow doubt Togashi wants to continue the ant arc: it feels like the climax of the ant-arc is nearing, not like it's an interlude to yet another major fight with the king later on.

I remain confident that, if the king wins, he can't eat Netero and he'll have to have a change of heart about his Darwinian convictions somehow, otherwise, any future HxH arcs won't make sense.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2010)

Neby
that scenario is fail and won't happen in HxH



> Togashi used it before. And that's a fact



in one of the first shonen
I heared that guys in YYH had DBZ power level,well,may be a DBZ-level character will show up

because togashi used it and that's a fact


@haohmaru

my avatar>yours


----------



## NeBy (Jan 15, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Neby
> that scenario is fail and won't happen in HxH
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe the king is a first example of that, ever considered that?

After all, many even now think the king and the RG are uberhaxored. 

If the king eats NNetero he actually WILL be a character with DBZ-power.

And that's also a fact. 

I agree however a tournament wouldn't be very original and a bit lame compared with the other, more complex HxH subplots we have had (though celestial tower was close to it). However, fail or not, I think it's a definite possibility.

I've already given the 3 major possibilities when the king wins; can you come up with a forth, that has a less lame conclusion?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2010)

> Maybe the king is a first example of that, ever considered that?



not even close



> I've already given the 3 major possibilities when the king wins; can you come up with a forth, that has a less lame conclusion?



I'll read them later and see

and about the king ,he can eat like other 10 good nen user and he'll get an amount of nen equivalent to netero's if not more


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 15, 2010)

The King is Cell, and therefore a tournament is the only logical choice


----------



## NeBy (Jan 15, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> not even close
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not understanding your last edit.

Why would ten be a limit? Why would he only have the amount of nen of Netero if he eats ten more? I would say he'll add the nen-equivalent of netero to his own (already huge) one the moment he eats Netero. Which is why I think any further (reasonable) story-development is impossible if the king would eat Netero. Thus, I deem that particular possibility to be pretty low.

Fact is, if he would eat netero and have his nen added, there would not be a single Hunter or other nen-user out there that would make a chance. The king would be truly DBZ-power-like, then. Let's not forget that in the nen-tier list we made, we generally accepted that Netero as well as the king belong to the very top-elite nen-fighters. Combine the two, and one would be hardpressed to find a combination that could beat the king. Maybe 5-10 of the other top nen-users (we didn't even see as yet), but then the RG would have to be out of the way too (again). That would mean a complete new-and-yet-old, long ant-arc; I just don't see Togashi going for that. I think he means to end the ant-arc in the near future, not prolong it with another ant-marathon.



KLoWn said:


> The King is Cell, and therefore a tournament is the only logical choice



LOLZ. Well, it's not as straightforward as that, since the king is Cell only in appearance. Maybe it will only be a tournament in appearance too? 

There are actually 3 major scenarios that have some degree of (logical) possibilities for a certain outcome for future arcs. The tournament has some reasonable degree of being one of them. A quick chat with Gon to see the error of his ways, as some other poster has suggested, is another - but I somehow feel that would be even less in line with the king's character.

Point is, if he wins, he'll need some major change-of-heart for any future arcs to make sense without the king conquering the world and slaughtering most humans. Thanks to snotgirl, he already knows and accepts that some people are better than him in some domains. However, he made it abundantly clear in the aftermath (where Poofu was so afraid the king would say he made a mistake) that his superiority was based on the conviction that he had the right to do so, because he was the strongest in what really matters: power to destroy other lives.

Logically, this conviction would need to change for the King to renounce all his plans of conquest. And undermining his sense of superiority that he's the strongest can only happen when he starts to doubt whether he _is_ the strongest. Which would have to be proven (at least to the king himself). A tournament would be one possibility to determine that, but he could as well go on a 'hunt' to seek out the strongest nen-fighters in the world and take their measure (something like a reversed blacklist-hunter, thus).

Those scenarios seem more palatable then the king just changing his mind because he had a good chat with Gon, or something.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2010)

lol,I didnt mean that to argue
I mean that the king could reach that level without eating netero

still,he won't be a DBZ character 

Vegeta blow up a planet with one finger


----------



## NeBy (Jan 15, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> lol,I didnt mean that to argue
> I mean that the king could reach that level without eating netero
> 
> still,he won't be a DBZ character
> ...



Well, yeah, compared to that, I guess HxH will always be 'moderate' in power. 

But still; if the king eats netero, set in the rest of the HxH universe, he would become too uberhaxored to be handled in a reasonable (HxH)-way.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2010)

^^don't worry,Hisoka will take care of that


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 15, 2010)

I am pretty sure that even if King comes out of this fight alive Netero would make sure he won't be of any high strength state, I am pretty sure he will make sure at least his nen is taken care of!

Dont ask me how I just have faith in the guy


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2010)

king ftw .....


----------



## krizma (Jan 15, 2010)

so what do you guys think hyakushiki zero is? how will it look like (attacking with 0 palms?)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2010)

^^that's epic
.............


----------



## NeBy (Jan 15, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> I am pretty sure that even if King comes out of this fight alive Netero would make sure he won't be of any high strength state, I am pretty sure he will make sure at least his nen is taken care of!
> 
> Dont ask me how I just have faith in the guy




How do you figger that? As of yet, we've seen no attack whatsoever of Netero that even hints at being able to absorb or destroy the nen of the king, or put him in a permanent zetsu-state.

Or do you simply mean Netero will beat him silly? But even then, he'll have to finish him off, because he'll recuperate fast, and two RG are coming also...

We don't know yet about the 'zero'-attack, but I doubt it'll be a nen-removing hatsu. Well, we'll see, I guess.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2010)

hisoka doesnt mean neccesary that,she means even if netero dies,he'll leave the king with some kind of disability


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 15, 2010)

krizma said:


> so what do you guys think hyakushiki zero is? how will it look like (attacking with 0 palms?)



It's gotta be a KO move since Netero is counting on it so much.

Seriously it would be f-ed up if king dies from that attack straight 

I can see everyone's rage lol



NeBy said:


> How do you figger that? As of yet, we've seen no attack whatsoever of Netero that even hints at being able to absorb or destroy the nen of the king, or put him in a permanent zetsu-state.
> 
> Or do you simply mean Netero will beat him silly? But even then, he'll have to finish him off, because he'll recuperate fast, and two RG are coming also...
> 
> We don't know yet about the 'zero'-attack, but I doubt it'll be a nen-removing hatsu. Well, we'll see, I guess.



this: 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> hisoka doesnt mean neccesary that,she means even if netero dies,he'll leave the king with some kind of disability



As I say that's just my mere prediction what I feel it will be its not based on LOGIC 

as I said on the end of it dont ask me how lol


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2010)

wait

are we sure that komagi is a she


----------



## Danchou (Jan 15, 2010)

Netero summons Kuroro with Hyakushiki Zero. It's called zero, because that's the opponents' chance at winning against Kuroro. 

You heard it here first. :ho


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2010)

I'll be disappointed if that's true


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 15, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> @haohmaru
> 
> my avatar>yours



haohmaru's stolen avy my avatar>yours


----------



## NeBy (Jan 15, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> It's gotta be a KO move since Netero is counting on it so much.
> 
> Seriously it would be f-ed up if king dies from that attack straight
> 
> ...



So... it was some baseless made-up conjecture? 

And even then it's ultra vague: what 'disability'? A physical one? Even the worst physical damage will be able to be cured by Pitou. A nen-removing one? Netero has shown no sign of such a thing, as said earlier.

I sometimes wonder where people come up with these things. I mean, sure, I could say it'll all end with a massive meteor striking the exact same spot where Netero and Mereum are residing... but such a prediction would be BS to anyone thinking about it reasonably. So I always think there must be *something* that makes people think as they do.

so; what 'disability'? A physical one, or a nen-one?

Do you agree even great physical damage could be healed by Pitou? Do you agree that Netero hasn't shown any sign of a nen-disability-making hatsu? Even if your prediction isn't based on logic, it must come from _somewhere_. Or do you mean by 'feel' it's more like 'wishful thinking', or something?


----------



## NeBy (Jan 15, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Netero summons Kuroro with Hyakushiki Zero. It's called zero, because that's the opponents' chance at winning against Kuroro.
> 
> You heard it here first. :ho



hahaha...lol...well, that was pretty funny!  

I guess one could call it a prediction or a feeling too!  of a hisokatard


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 15, 2010)

NeBy said:


> So... it was some baseless made-up conjecture?
> 
> And even then it's ultra vague: what 'disability'? A physical one? Even the worst physical damage will be able to be cured by Pitou. A nen-removing one? Netero has shown no sign of such a thing, as said earlier.
> 
> ...



OMG Congrats NeBy I have never facepalmed myself so much to a post before! 

I have already said it's not based on logic what is here to discuss? 

But dont worry here I explain it to you:

There are many (new) things a mangaka can bring into the story it's up to them how they make the story/arc end and based on Togashi's previous work specially based on York Shin Arc ( Kurapica being able to not completely defeat Kuroru but to disable his nen unlike other stories/mangas that their villain either dies or kills, since Togashi always brings out the most reasonable solution which leaves us with an awe of praise) if this is the same Togashi then I believe/feel/predict that he has already thought of a reasonable solution for the ending of this fight/arc too. But I am not saying he is going to do the same thing, not necessarily disable his nen or give him a disability, it could be anything which is why I didnt say disability in my first post. 

Heck it could be that it would drive the king mental or a mind control hatsu (ATT NeBy This is a joke so please dont ask me to explain this or make a comment on how stupid this is)  

We still dont know everything about Netero you are only assuming from the things that we have been shown so far but if Togashi had shown us all of his (togashi's) cards then what would be the point of reading the manga and where would be the surprise factor? Which is why the prediction has to be baseless and made-up ....


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> OMG Congrats NeBy I have never facepalmed myself so much to a post before!
> 
> I have already said it's not based on logic what is here to discuss?



I was waiting for that ...........


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> haohmaru's stolen avy my avatar>yours



great avatar&sig 

but not as mine


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 15, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I was waiting for that ...........



I think I scared her away with my wall of no logic text 

I mean what is she made off? It's like inside her head there is this robot that says: NO LOGIC DOES NOT COMPUTE MUST ARGUE MUST PROVE OTHERWISE!! FEELING? SUCH THING DOES NOT EXIST!

Only kidding NeBy XD


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> I mean what is she made off? It's like inside her head there is this robot that says: NO LOGIC DOES NOT COMPUTE MUST ARGUE MUST PROVE OTHERWISE!! FEELING? SUCH THING DOES NOT EXIST!
> 
> On


hahahahahahahah 
my 2nd or 3rd comment to Neby (when neby was still a new member)

was ((are you a computer?))but you said it ,in a funny way 

and btw,you made perfect sense if it was me ,I'd just facepalm


----------



## Fareaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I think H0 would probably just be him punching 1 million times in 10 seconds, and that's it.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 15, 2010)

Fareaster said:


> I think H0 would probably just be him punching 1 million times in 10 seconds, and that's it.



wat

the 0 leaves the impression that he won't be punching the king but using some different technique with the statue


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 15, 2010)

Its a big statue It's gotta have more feats than just punching


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2010)

^What she said


----------



## NeBy (Jan 15, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> OMG Congrats NeBy I have never facepalmed myself so much to a post before!



And so you should! But not for the reasons you imply!

Though: glad to be of service! 



> I have already said it's not based on logic what is here to discuss?



It always has to be based on *something*, even when you call it a 'feeling'. I want to know why you came up with that one. Are you now saying that it's just totally at random, and you  give my equally baseless assumption of a meteorstrike that will end the fight as much chance of being right?

I don't think so, ergo, you don't 'feel' that it's something random out-of-the-blue conjecture, thus, you must have your reasons that you chose the option you did.

That those reasons aren't logical, of that I have little doubt, but there must always be *something* that makes you 'feel' that one thing is more likely than another.



> But dont worry here I explain it to you:
> 
> There are many (new) things a mangaka can bring into the story it's up to them how they make the story/arc end and based on Togashi's previous work specially based on York Shin Arc ( Kurapica being able to not completely defeat Kuroru but to disable his nen unlike other stories/mangas that their villain either dies or kills, since Togashi always brings out the most reasonable solution which leaves us with an awe of praise) if this is the same Togashi then I believe/feel/predict that he has already thought of a reasonable solution for the ending of this fight/arc too.



Right. And where does your nen-or something-else-disabling attack come in here?

I mean...I thought you were going to give explanations to why YOU thought your 'feeling' what Netero would do to the king is going to happen. But you're just giving a bit of generalisations about Togashi, to which I largely agree, but it doesn't give anything to go on. Yes, mangakas can put new things in their mangas, and Togashi is often original and will have a (for HxH) reasonable solution, but how does your former conclusion or 'feeling' fits in there? 




> But I am not saying he is going to do the same thing, not _*necessarily disable his nen or give him a disability*_, it could be anything which is why I didnt say disability in my first post.



I thought that was exactly what you were saying in your former post...

So, what you're saying is, Togashi will do something that could be anything?

Well, I can agree to such a broad statement, I guess. 





> Heck it could be that it would drive the king mental or a mind control hatsu (ATT NeBy This is a joke so please dont ask me to explain this or make a comment on how stupid this is)



Still unlikely, but frankly, that sounds less farfetched than your other one. A physical attack to give him a disability would do nothing permanently, as long as Pitou is there. Removing the kings' nen is really antithetic to his physical attack and isn't substantiated by anything. The only thing that can be said is, that Kurapica had such a hatsu for the GR, but that has no bearing on Netero.

Of course, we've not seen anything of a mind-control-hatsu neither, but I think in principle it's possible, and it would be a hatsu that isn't a copycat of Kurapica's, so it would remain fairly original. Also, it would be a hatsu that is able to get control over the king, without killing him, which would solve some problems for future arcs.

All in all, it's rather unlikely, but still remotely possible. Such a hatsu would have some effect and would make sense for the story; your first 'feeling' didn't even do that.

But maybe you were generalising and I read too a concrete proposal in it.




> We still dont know everything about Netero you are only assuming from the things that we have been shown so far but if Togashi had shown us all of his (togashi's) cards then what would be the point of reading the manga and where would be the surprise factor? Which is why the prediction has to be baseless and made-up ....



What you mean?

A prediction doesn't _have_ to be baseless and made-up. In fact, the less it is made-up and the more it's based on facts and solid argumentation, the more likely it is to be correct. 

We do know *something* about Netero's attack; and it has nothing to do with removing nen. We also know he has another attack - but not dozens anymore. You see, even here we're already differentiating between what you consider your feeling that is what counts since there is nothing known, and my logic which DOES make use of the sparse facts we know. And it has been said at the end of this chapter: "Netero's final secret weapon will explode in the next chapter". Note the "final". This means: last. So it's not like he's got another dozen super-powerful moves up his sleeve.

I  have no problem with you having whatever feeling you want to have, I'm just curious if you actually still believe in it if you put your mind/brains/logic on it.

Do you?

I'm always wondering if people would have the guts to put something that equals the worth (in comparison) with what their reasoning (or feeling or whatever) tells them.

For instance, my logic says the zero-attack is more likely to be a physical attack then a nen-removal attack.

If we both 'feel' equally strong about it, we could put our money where our mouth is. 

Wanna bet for 100 euro on who will be right? If it's a physical attack, you can put it on my accountnumber, if it's a nen-removal attack, I'll put it on your bankaccount. If it's neither, it's a status quo and neither pays.

I'm just curious about all those folks that are derisive of logical argumentation, and feel that their 'feeling' is equally good, would have the guts to back it up. "Gut feeling/belief" or "logic"; who would earn the most money, you think? 




Hisoka said:


> I think I scared her away with my wall of no logic text
> 
> I mean what is she made off? It's like inside her head there is this robot that says: NO LOGIC DOES NOT COMPUTE MUST ARGUE MUST PROVE OTHERWISE!! FEELING? SUCH THING DOES NOT EXIST!
> 
> Only kidding NeBy





you'd better.

It's not that feelings don't exist, nor that they aren't part of the human condition, but that, when debating something, logic clearly has more advantage and chance in being right then 'gut feeling'.

I mean, c'mon; if you 'feel' convinced that your feeling is right or at least better than my logic, why not bet on it. Forget the money; let's just agree that whoever turns out to be correct can dictate something to the other in the form of a sigpic for a whole month (like: "Neby was right with his logic, as always!" in size 5 letters  ).

Ofcourse, you'll have to come up with some wee bit more detailed feeling then just 'Togashi could do anything anywhere'.  This is my prediction: Netero will use his zero-attack when the king thinks he has found the pattern, and it will be most likely be a physical attack, but of greater mangitude then what we've seen before. It won't kill the king, though, but probably seriously hurt him for the first time. I give that possibility, based on logic, 80% chance.

It's also possible that it's a mental attack (a bit like you said in your last comment, which you were afraid I would ridicule); 10-15%. All the rest is very unlikely. A nen-removal attack gets only 0.1% chance of me, which makes me feel comfortable enough to bet on it?

You up to it? You 'feel' enough about the nen-removal to have to put up my sigpic for a month, or I yours? 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> hahahahahahahah
> my 2nd or 3rd comment to Neby (when neby was still a new member)
> 
> was ((are you a computer?))but you said it ,in a funny way
> ...



That doesn't surprise me one bit, hgfds.

The strange thing is, that a comment which was just made up on the spur of the moment as a feeling and self-acknowledged as baseless, is apparently deemed possible, but an argumentation which IS based on logic, is deemed 'ridiculous'.

At least I dare to back up my conclusions; do you?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2010)

....................


----------



## NeBy (Jan 15, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ....................



I'll take that as a no.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 15, 2010)

NeBy, I think your overestimating the king..netero is not even that strong anymore, and he is going to push the king to the limit.

I'm pretty sure if the king took this higher than thou attitude to any of the upper ehelon hunters, he would be checked in a second.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 15, 2010)

NeBy said:


> I think most thought that too, when it was in the middle of the last season of YYH. Back then, it was just a power-struggle between 3 demons wanting to conquer the world; no mention or hint it would turn out into a tournament, and yet...it happened, and pretty fast and sudden.
> 
> [...]
> 
> I've said my arguments before, but you apparently glanced over it in your eager to say how hilarious 'my' scenarios are, but I'll repeat them nevertheless:



my arguments are simple:
1. tournament is stupid and lame
2. with the amount of effort togashi put-in in the last 30 or so chapters, do you really think togashi would betray this effort by ending it with something really stupid?
3. togashi has not written anything lame since greed island. and even then, GI is certainly not on the level of fail as the idea of the tournament is.

in any case, i'm *very certain* we won't get to a tournament in the way you described. in the very unlikely chance that it will happen you can quote me repeatedly and make me eat my words.




> 1)If the king wins, and he eats Netero, and he doesn't have a 'change of heart', there is no way he realistically can be beaten anymore. Which means Togashi has only the option (logically, I mean) to continue the ant-arc for the king to conquer the whole world and massacre most humans. somehow, I don't see that happening, do you?



i just don't understand why you keep insisting on listing all possible scenarios, making if-then judgments and seriously 'arguing' about it when togashi has shown himself very unpredictable in the last 30 chapters.

the thing is, togashi will probably give us something we have not thought about. hence, all this predicting will only bring us so far. so don't squeeze the life out of everyone as if what we're arguing about is something very determinate, because it's not.



> 2)If the king wins but spares Netero and yet doesn't change his mind about conquering the world, maybe a confrontation with the 5 strongest nen-users (hello, Ging) together could still contain him. But *that sounds a bit contorted too*, doesn't it? And it would mean the ant-arc still continues. Is this scenario more to your liking, and less 'hilarious'?



wait, so a fight or so that extends the arc by a bit is more "contorted" than a scenario that proposes _an entirely new battle arc_? really? 



> 3)The king wins, but he does changes his mind (as a continuation of his character change that started with snotgirl). In that case, would he just renounce on his world-domination, even though he made it clear to Netero he wouldn't spare anyone that he doesn't deem worthy? Would he suddenly go all octosquid, starts to shed a waterfall of tears and go all emo while renouncing his bad habits? Would a talk with Gon make him see the error of his ways? Is that more to your liking, as scenario?



this is pretty lame in itself, but i prefer it.

the tournament idea is simply the worst idea i've heard.



> A grand tournament, whether we like it or not, is a possible way out of this dilemma, *AND it's been used before by Togashi*. All in all, thus, there is a definite possibility of it.



don't compare the togashi of yyh to hxh's. yyh was a bloody fight-fest. before the arc the three kings there had been two other tournaments preceding it, like the dark tournament and the tournament genkai hosted. meanwhile, hxh relies way less on it. the mini-tournament on the trick tower wasn't about fighting at all. in the celestial tower, the fights were very short and sweet and were more about strategizing than brute physical fighting. also, winning the 'tournament' wasn't really the main purpose of the duo.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> NeBy, I think your overestimating the king..netero is not even that strong anymore, and he is going to push the king to the limit.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if the king took this higher than thou attitude to any of the upper ehelon hunters, he would be checked in a second.






nah
both king and netero are top

no one could defeat them easily let alone check in a sec,even no.1 nen user could lose to either one of them,imo

you're turning it into a bleach power level


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 15, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> That theme is win. Would like to know as well.



awesome set pek


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 15, 2010)

But the king could get checked in a second. You can have the strongest body and the most nen and still get killed in a second by someone's ability.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 15, 2010)

i wanna see kurapica, ryodan and hisoka if theirs going to be a shitty tourney. who all would enter the tourney anyways if netero can't beat the king who can? isn't netero like stronger and more skilled than all the people we can come up with? a tourney would be stupid unless everyone threw the rules out and ganged up on the king in an instant.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jan 15, 2010)

my prediction for the end of the arc is that pokkuru's conciousness will aid the king to change his mind about his elitist mindset. of course most of the work will be made by netero

that or he gets cheap shotted from behind by somebody like killua's grandpa with a charged dragon blast


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 15, 2010)

Mereum definitely is not making it out of this arc alive.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 15, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> anyways if netero can't beat the king who can? isn't netero like stronger and more skilled than all the people we can come up with?



top 5 nen-users will have a fighting chance. and i still think ging can beat the king



> a tourney would be stupid unless everyone threw the rules out and ganged up on the king in an instant.



this is another one of my problems with the tournament suggestion: why the heck would the top users agree to it? instead of accommodating the king's childish idea of a tournament, wouldn't they rather try to gather together and assassinate this animal because he's too dangerous? hunters have also been shown to have independent personalities so it's very unlikely that they will gather together in some tourney in a show of awesome strength or something; many are just too awesome to care. (i mean geez, just imagine how ging would react to this proposal.) besides, what kind of human organization will try to sponsor or promote this kind of tournament?

the only way this tournament could come remotely close to being successful is if the king's army of a million comes into being, in which their sheer collective strength could coerce the world the top fighters into fighting or else they die instantly, assuming they could find these strong fighters or even identify them in the first place. 



Hisoka said:


> Kurapica being able to not completely defeat *Kuroru *but to disable his nen unlike other stories/mangas that their villain either dies or kills



oh god stop it


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 






NeBy said:


> And so you should! But not for the reasons you imply!
> 
> Though: glad to be of service!
> 
> ...






I am here to enjoy talking about my favourite manga after I finish work in my free time I am not here to argue about logic in regards to a *FICTION* story and what would the author choose to do next. Neither am I here to fight about my opinions. Even though I said from beginning in my post I do not wish to discuss the matter further you ignored my request and carried on.

For future NeBy I am asking you now to *ignore* my posts from now on, put me on your ignore list or just *dont* respond to my posts! It will save you the time and energy you put into posting such long post which I didnt even bother reading it all. 

Thanks!!!!!! 

ps - This time I have bolded it for you so you see what I am asking you



> oh god stop it



Is Chrollo better for you?


----------



## Proxy (Jan 16, 2010)

That latest chapter was something else, huh? 

I'm looking forward to finding out the significance of where Netero led the King.


----------



## TicoTico (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh God how I'm loving this new chapter. Reminds me why HxH is one of my favourites. Epic battles, epic narrative!

King's laughter was the icing on the cake :ho


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 16, 2010)

pretty good chapte. Lol. I guess  the king's words from previous chapters about not killing Netero are out the window now. It's funny how the King and Yupi had opposite reactions in that respect. Regardless, I hope the King shows somethign beyond punches and kicks. Sigh, but then I guess the idea is that the pinnacle of fighting lie not in strange techniques, but in how you fight and the strength you;ve built. That at least is clearly what's being portrayed. Not to mention the King should be of such strategic brillance that things like weird techniques aren; necessary.  

:Argh But here I thought this panel 3   was the King actually have gone all Tenshihan.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 16, 2010)

I can't come up with anything for Hyakushiki Zero except for some lame stuff like it being the cumulative attackpower of all the Hyakushiki attacks Netero has landed on the king so far. Makes me wonder what Togashi comes up with. Whatever it is, it has to be HUGE or I am dissapoint.

I thought that heart shaped attack was going to be something significant too.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 16, 2010)

Danchou said:


> I can't come up with anything for Hyakushiki Zero except for some lame stuff like it being the cumulative attackpower of all the Hyakushiki attacks Netero has landed on the king so far. Makes me wonder what Togashi comes up with. Whatever it is, it has to be HUGE or I am dissapoint.
> 
> I thought that heart shaped attack was going to be something significant too.



since it's a "zero" then perhaps there will be zero palms involved. maybe the attack would come from the rest of the statue's body instead? 



Hisoka said:


> Is Chrollo better for you?



at least that's an official name


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 16, 2010)

Danchou said:


> I can't come up with anything for Hyakushiki Zero except for some lame stuff like it being the cumulative attackpower of all the Hyakushiki attacks Netero has landed on the king so far. Makes me wonder what Togashi comes up with. Whatever it is, it has to be HUGE or I am dissapoint.
> 
> I thought that heart shaped attack was going to be something significant too.



I came up with Hyakushi zero being a move where Netero basically utilizes the condition of spatial distance. Specifically, once the opponent gets into a particualr range the condition is met, and the perfect martial arts attack begins. Ahem, whereas the statue has been amplifing Netero's reach, this final attack makes the notions of reach mute, for when you are within his field/strike zone he cannot miss. It is the perfect martial art that is both motionless but has motion; it cannot be read. However, to use this attack, Netero must risk everything as well. For when this attack is realesed, he has no nen to guard or even aura. No, rather, the ultimate attack is like a combo of Zetsu and reinforcement into a hatsu. It is martial arts without distance or physical restraints. The martial arts only practice and perfection could create!!!!!!!!! The martial arts not even the world's greatest Shougi player can read. That is Hykashi zero!!!!!!!

But were the opponent to read the trajectory of Haykushi zero and or counter as it strikes, what would happen? It is clear, only death would await. But then, maybe he can control the level of risk in a similar vein to Knuckle. Oh shit, I was just typing at first, but now I thik I guessed the ability


----------



## krizma (Jan 16, 2010)

lol 'kuroru' would be pronounced 'kror' 

Of course togashi won't make a tournament. how lame is that?

Since Netero's previous attacks were very simple, I hope Hyakushiki zero will be something more sophisticated, possibly having a lot of conditions, like having used up to 99 palms beforehand or something.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 16, 2010)

part 1



chikkychappy said:


> my arguments are simple:
> 1. tournament is stupid and lame



Maybe so, but do you agree there is a possibility it will happen, and that it would solve the problem about what to do with the king if the king is victorious?




> 2. with the amount of effort togashi put-in in the last 30 or so chapters, do you really think togashi would betray this effort by ending it with something really stupid?



He put in quite some effort into YYH too, until he ended it even more stupidly. Therefore, there is precedence.

I'm not saying he'll do the same, but logically one can not else than acknowledge the definite _possibility_ he could use a grand tournament again. People also seem to forget that, while Togashi has shown remarkable originality in which to portray certain paths or attitudes, those paths on themselves are not that original (which is difficult to do, granted, since everything has been done before in grand lines). It's the _implementation_ that makes his work enjoyable and original, not that he's using something drastically different from the onset. A person bend to revenge like Kurapica isn't original in anime, but the WAY Togashi portrayed and explored it in Kurapica was superb. A deranged eerie villain is not very extra-ordinary in manga, but the WAY Togashi characterised it in Hisoka was fantastic. A villain bend on conquering the world has been done to death, but the WAY Togashi has characterised a copy-cat Cell into a different being was unique.

The same goes for the tournaments. Sure, tournaments are lame and have been done myriads of times, but people seem to forget that Togashi has done them before, not only in YYH, but ALSO *two times* in his HxH story already. Did we ever find those tournaments lame? No. Well, at least I didn't. The reason is the same; while tournaments have no originality anymore on themselves, the way Togashi implements it, they're still pretty enjoyable and non-lame. If he's done it two times before, he can do it a third time, no?

Am I wrong? He can't do it a third time? And it WILL be lame if he does it?

True, it's not the best option out there, and maybe he'll come up with something better or more original from the onset, but if he wants to remain fairly consistent as he has been in HxH, he must deal with the issues I brought up.

And whatever he does, *nothing* would be as lame and Mereum-uncharacteristic as an octosquid-like emo-change-of-heart that comes out of the blue where he promises to better his life.



> 3. togashi has not written anything lame since greed island. and even then, GI is certainly not on the level of fail as the idea of the tournament is.



No. As I said; he has introduced many many lame things that have been done to death by himself and other mangakas, only he implements it in a way that feel fresh and novel and interesting. I can't see why that wouldn't be possible for him making an Olympiade tournament that way.



> i'm *very certain* we won't get to a tournament in the way you described. in the very unlikely chance that it will happen you can quote me repeatedly and make me eat my words.



LOLZ. Tempting. 

I don't give that particular solution more than 20% chance, though, so it's a bit too low. First of all, it will depend on who will win, what he will do with Netero if he wins, etc. Furthermore, as said in another post, he could also go around it differently even for having the same outcome; for instance, instead of a great tournament, he could just go on a hunt and 'hunt down' the very best nen-fighters.





> i just don't understand why you keep on insisting on listing all possible scenarios, making if-then judgments and seriously 'arguing' about it when togashi has shown himself very unpredictable in the last 30 chapters.



What, and "hisoka >>> kuroro" is better? 

Besides, you act as *nothing* can be implied. I don't agree. There is no absolute certainty, no, but one can discuss it in terms of likelihoods. Take the current fight. Unpredictable or not, there is only a limited set of outcomes here, whatever you may think Togashi could do.

Or the king wins. Or Netero. Or neither (aka zoaldyecks versus Kuroro).

It's as simple as that, whatever one may keep insisting it's impossible to know all possible scenarios. You have only those 3, at those serve as a starting point for further analysis.

I also do not see you point out *where* you think I'm wrong in my scenarios. For instance; if I say that if Mereum wins, he needs to have a change of heart, or the next arc has no way of continuing without the ants, where do you think I'm making a false or unlikely assumption? Would it make sense to make a new arc about the GR with all the four main characters again while the king is busy slaughtering everyone in the world?

I think, even though you say we can't know anything, that even you will acknowledge some things are far more likely than others, and this scenario is VERY unlikely, even though, technically, Togashi *might* do it. But he won't. The same analysis can be used for other scenarios too.



> the thing is, Togashi will probably give us something we have not thought about. hence, all this predicting will only bring us so far.



Hopefully he will give us some new implementation of an old idea, you mean. The tournament is but an option, of course; the more detailed we get, the more Toagshi will (probably) deviate from it. There are other options. But the 'big picture(s)' I addressed in my 3 scenarios have to be met, of that *I* am certain, and I'll eat my words too, if Togashi somehow doesn't deal with it. If he wants to remain consistent, he'll have to use one of those 3 grand scenarios (provided the premise is fulfilled, ofcourse; if he let's Mereum die, then none of those scenarios matter).




> wait, so a fight or so that extends the arc by a bit is more "contorted" than a scenario that proposes _an entirely new battle arc_? really?



?

Do you not agree that Toagshi is gearing towards the end/climax of the ant arc, now?

If you do, it makes more sense to start a new arc, than to make an anti-climax of the current ending and continue yet again with the ant-arc.

So I'm a bit lost at your laughing that a new arc makes less sense than a continuation of the current ant-arc.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 16, 2010)

part 2




> this is pretty lame in itself, but i prefer it.
> 
> the tournament idea is simply the worst idea i've heard.



Well, if you're talking about taste, I won't argue it. 

But looking at it objectively, it has a chance to be so, and it would be in the line of expectation with the kings world-view of superiority. Of that, there isn't really much to deny.

It doesn't make it the only possibility, of course.



> don't compare the togashi of yyh to hxh's. yyh was a bloody fight-fest. before the arc the three kings there had been two other tournaments preceding it, like the dark tournament and the tournament genkai hosted. meanwhile, hxh relies way less on it. the mini-tournament on the trick tower wasn't about fighting at all. in the celestial tower, the fights were very short and sweet and were more about strategizing than brute physical fighting. also, winning the 'tournament' wasn't really the main purpose of the duo.



Ah, here you are referring them yourself.   The fights were cool, yes, but that doesn't make it a non-tournament. Together with the exam-tournament, it at least indicates Togashi isn't abhorrent about using tournaments, EVEN in HxH.

I agree HxH is far better than YYH, though. YYH was pretty simple as a concept and characterisation, even though some embryonic genius-beginnings start to see the light even there. 

As for your other remark about the tower-tournament: yes, true it was more about strategizing; but did I say another tournament could not have any strategising? I find it a bit weird you're defending the subtleties of one tournament by acting as if the it's impossible to have them on another tournament. If that is what makes a tournament sweet and non-lame for you, than another tournament could still be as sweet and non-lame, I would imagine.

As you just have pointed out yourself, there is nothing INHERENTLY lame about a tournament; it depends on it's implementation.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> nah
> both king and netero are top
> 
> no one could defeat them easily let alone check in a sec,even no.1 nen user could lose to either one of them,imo
> ...



:amazed

Some logic by hgfds!!

*me hurries to take a screenshot* 

Hgfds is right about this one (since I said it too  ): the way Mereum is presented is already borderline uberhaxored, if you compare it with what we've seen from nen-users in the Hxh universe this far. It is palatable, barely, because it deals with ants, which are mixes of animals and humans, and we do not know how that affect their nen (apparently, it augments it considerably). But it's made clear the king has been catapulted to at least the top 5 nen users in the world as it is. He's already elite-tier. If he eats Netero and add all that nen, he will be f- unbeatable, unless you introduce someone else who is even more uberhaxored, and then we're down the drain towards bleachness.



Hisoka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, wait...you're inversing things here. Clearly, if you don't want to continue the debate, it's for *YOU* to ignore my posts, or at least don't respond to them. Me having to ignore your posts because you don't want to discus things further, while I do, is the world upside down.

BTW, thanks for your concern, but I make the GWoT's with relative pleasure, regardless of whether the person(s) addressed reacts to it or not (they are free to do so, ofcourse). This is, because a logical debate can be followed by many, and is not directed just at one. I'm debating your ideas/posts after all, I'm not in a private discussion with you. I consider this thread a sort of HxH think-tank; which means everyone can make the input he wants, and it's never directed solely at one person (otherwise, I would talk in pm, obviously).

I fully respect everyones' decision or reason why they want or do not want to talk about 'this' or 'that' on this thread, but I have the same right. Therefore, it's only...yes...logical, that if someone doesn't want to continue a discussion, he stops with discussing it. It's NOT for someone else who has no problems debating things to stop it. I mean, if you have the right to demand that, I have the right that you only use logic in your posts, right? 

If I say: "I am here to enjoy discussing about my favourite manga after I finish work in my free time and I am here to argue in a logical way in regards to HxH and what would the author choose to do next. Also I am here to substantiate and argument my opinions." Can I then DEMAND that you HAVE to respond and continue the debate in a logical way? :33

You're acting as if your reason and manner of talking on this forum is the only right one, and people should adhere to it. On itself, that's fair enough, because I'm doing the same with logic (so we're not that far off in attitude), but I never demand from other people that they should stop debating, nor that they _have_ to debate it. People are free to do as they please, but they're not _obliged_ to do so, or otherwise... I'll oblige you all to use logic. 

Seriously; if **I** don't want to discus something, **I** just ignore it, I don't ask the other person(s) to stop discussing things. It would be silly and unwarranted to ask that - which basically is what you're doing. If I post, I'm well aware there could be reactions, and not all of these reactions will be to my liking, but to ask that others stop reacting to it when I post something publicly, is silly.

I'll make it clear: I feel I can respond to any public post made (as I do), just as anyone can respond to any post I made (as they do). If people have a problem with what I say or want to discuss, and they DON'T want to discuss or talk about it...they should simply NOT discuss or talk about it, then, or put me on ignore. Let's be honest here Hisoka; it's *you* that have a problem with *my* posts, I not with yours, so clearly it's for you to ignore my posts in that case, not vice versa.

I've made it equally clear with bold and italic what I want to point out.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 16, 2010)

If there is a tournament arc I'm going to neg NeBy.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 






NeBy said:


> Wait, wait...you're inversing things here. Clearly, if you don't want to continue the debate, it's for *YOU* to ignore my posts, or at least don't respond to them. Me having to ignore your posts because you don't want to discus things further, while I do, is the world upside down.
> 
> BTW, thanks for your concern, but I make the GWoT's with relative pleasure, regardless of whether the person(s) addressed reacts to it or not (they are free to do so, ofcourse). This is, because a logical debate can be followed by many, and is not directed just at one. I'm debating your ideas/posts after all, I'm not in a private discussion with you. I consider this thread a sort of HxH think-tank; which means everyone can make the input he wants, and it's never directed solely at one person (otherwise, I would talk in pm, obviously).
> 
> ...






I am sorry NeBy I apologise for making a post about how I feel about the manga and not wanting to discuss it further, further more I apologise for asking of you to ignore my posts and not ignoring yours

I will try and go back to start when I used to ignore your posts, my mistake for thinking that it would be a good idea to respond to your posts =)


----------



## Danchou (Jan 16, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> *since it's a "zero" then perhaps there will be zero palms involved*. maybe the attack would come from the rest of the statue's body instead?
> 
> 
> 
> at least that's an official name


Hm, I hadn't thought of that. That's a possibility except I'm having a hard time imagining how it'd attack if it isn't with the palms. Shooting lasers through it's eyes?!


Cthulhu-versailles said:


> I came up with Hyakushi zero being a move where Netero basically utilizes the condition of spatial distance. Specifically, once the opponent gets into a particualr range the condition is met, and the perfect martial arts attack begins. Ahem, whereas the statue has been amplifing Netero's reach, this final attack makes the notions of reach mute, for when you are within his field/strike zone he cannot miss. It is the perfect martial art that is both motionless but has motion; it cannot be read. However, to use this attack, Netero must risk everything as well. For when this attack is realesed, he has no nen to guard or even aura. No, rather, the ultimate attack is like a combo of Zetsu and reinforcement into a hatsu. It is martial arts without distance or physical restraints. The martial arts only practice and perfection could create!!!!!!!!! The martial arts not even the world's greatest Shougi player can read. That is Hykashi zero!!!!!!!
> 
> But were the opponent to read the trajectory of Haykushi zero and or counter as it strikes, what would happen? It is clear, only death would await. But then, maybe he can control the level of risk in a similar vein to Knuckle. Oh shit, I was just typing at first, but now I thik I guessed the ability


Haha you're really getting into it. That's interesting as well. Togashi has created some really unpredictable and interesting abilities over the course of the series and so far Netero's Hyakushiki Kannon has been rather simplistic in nature. So now that we're going to see Netero's ace, I'm expecting something that's equally broken and powerful.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 16, 2010)

blazingshadow said:


> my prediction for the end of the arc is that pokkuru's conciousness will aid the king to change his mind about his elitist mindset. of course most of the work will be made by netero
> 
> that or he gets cheap shotted from behind by somebody like killua's grandpa with a charged dragon blast








Well, the part where he changes his mind is one scenario that would deal with how to handle next arcs, I agree. But pokuru...are you Snow? 




chikkychappy said:


> top 5 nen-users will have a fighting chance. and i still think ging can beat the king
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finally! Some sensible counter-argument that goes beyond taste!

Why didn't you say this from the start? 

It's actually a good point.  I'm surprised you even came to thinking about a possibility to compensate/negate your firstly stated counter-argument. Sometimes, you (pleasantly) impress me chikky.

Strangely enough, I'm now thinking of possible logical ripostes why your last argument (about the king pressurising with a threat of his army) would not hold true, but I can't find any as of yet. 

That the other elite-top nen-fighters wouldn't feel inclined to show up is a very good riposte on the concept of a grand tournament, though. The king would, indeed, have to put enormous pressure on the rest of the world.

And even then; I don't see the Zoaldyecks fighting in such a tournament, unless they're being paid for it.

Speaking of which: I wonder why Netero didn't pay Zeno to help him kill the king, or at least some of the RG?

He must have great confidence in his zero-attack; I'm curious.

It could be he ends the King with it...but somehow... it seems not very likely. The king hasn't shown us much as of yet, after all.



Hisoka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. No sweat, all is forgiven. 

You don't have to feel obliged to read all the wonderful posts I made (and that you skipped), out of some feeling a guilt, though. 

Whether you respond or not is up to you!  Though I can't help noticing you respond yet again, so I'll make the logical conclusion you don't quite ignore everything I say. 

ps. this post is made in the assumption that your response was ironic in nature :-/


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 16, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Finally! Some sensible counter-argument that goes beyong taste!
> 
> Why didn't you say this from the start?
> 
> ...



i'm sure many people here who disagreed with your idea knew/understood my counter-argument intuitively before i wrote it down. not everything has, and can be, spelled out you know.

there are many other arguments against your tournament idea, which i have already mentioned but completely misinterpreted. but if you don't get them intuitively and i still have to spell them out one by one then never mind. they're difficult to explain.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 16, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Hm, I hadn't thought of that. That's a possibility except I'm having a hard time imagining how it'd attack if it isn't with the palms.Shooting lasers through it's eyes?!



Yeah, I had been thinking about that too. First I thought to respond with how that could very well be, but when thinking about it; the statue only has hands/arms. It can hardly 'crash' someone with his 'feet', now can it?

The only thing I could come up with, is the rather weird bleeding/crying(?) eyes of the statue. But if they play a role, it would rather be a mental attack of some special hatsu. I mean, the statue can't just have a staring contest until the King drops dead, after all.




> Haha you're really getting into it. That's interesting as well. Togashi has created some really unpredictable and interesting abilities over the course of the series and so far Netero's Hyakushiki Kannon has been rather simplistic in nature. So now that we're going to see Netero's ace, I'm expecting something that's equally broken and powerful.



I like his idea. There is something to it (logic, that is) that his normal attack is long or at least mid-range and not very powerful  (at least not enough to hurt the king), but his 'zero' attack is -as the name suggest - extremely close ranged, and therefore (potentially) hugely more powerful. Sort of a range vs power trade-off. With an additional rule set that an enemy has to pass his normal attack first (which would rarely happen), it could be a very strong attack.

It's unlikely to be a million-in-10sec attack, since that only augments the quantity of the attack, and as we've seen, the level of attacks (in raw force) just isn't high enough to hurt the king. Zero needs to be way more powerful.



chikkychappy said:


> it's one of the arguments i understood intuitively when i jerked my head back at your idea.



Ermm... an argument is never derived intuitively; at most a conclusion might be (albeit often wrong). An argument inherently means you're exploring a thought and build up a reasoning on a cognitive level.



> and i'm sure many people here who disagreed with your idea also 'felt' it too.



Lack of training! 

If the feeling is based on arguments that aren't able to be expressed at that moment, it's because they're not conscious of those arguments. Even when some of them may be valid, a lot of irrationality will mix in there too, and without consciously analysing it, it's impossible to know what makes actual sense, and what is just a derivative of irrationality and wishful thinking.

Your riposte was good. And your riposte to your riposte too. 



> not everything has, and can be, spelled out you know.



I agree with the first, but not the latter.

All can be spelled out (as far as language allows, of course), if one thinks carefully enough about it, and one analyses it in honest.

Even irrational feelings can be spelled out...as the irrational feelings they are! 

An argumentation needs some logic into it, though, otherwise it's just a random opinion. Albeit; even mere opinions are seldom truly random, and are based on underlying assumptions, and it's those assumptions we should examine. 



Yes, yes...I'm 'feeling' talkative today! 

Underlying reason; my endorphins are giving impulses I interpret as being pleasant to my ganglions in my brain when writing and thinking about this stuff.


----------



## Pitou (Jan 16, 2010)

nya today I got volume from japan
did you notice any differences?


----------



## NeBy (Jan 16, 2010)

Pitou said:


> nya today I got volume from japan
> did you notice any differences?



No. Well, I don't have one from Japan, so I can't, of course.

Where there differences?


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok, ideas for Zero?

1°) It brings him back to his prime- it's a rejuvenation thing. His whole materialization ability is in order to force him nto to use Zero- as long as he doesn't meet an opponent that can resist his already H4XX ability ,he cannot rejuvenate.

In this theory, Netero isn't even materialization.

2°) it uses his Boudhist materialization as Armor. It multiplies his Reinforcement ability in both defense and attack, and gos back to his roots of a martial artist.

3°) A popular technique with high-level materialization users are dimensional techniques (novu, Shizuku, Owl guy, Speed King). Maybe it's one of those that traps the king in a 'Zero' space.


As for Tournament? While it's possible, it's stupid. It doesn't go with the hunter personalities. After all, if they want to fight good opponents, they'll do so by their own strength, and they won't listen to a young insect like the king.

In fact, what i predict is Netero bitchslap the king (wins) but has to deal with two of the royal guards.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 16, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> 3?) A popular technique with high-level materialization users are dimensional techniques (novu, Shizuku, Owl guy, Speed King). Maybe it's one of those that traps the king in a 'Zero' space.



wow I really like this theory the most, and it is very probable! But if he could put him in another dimensional space why didnt he do so from beginning? maybe a restriction on his hatsu?


----------



## NeBy (Jan 16, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> Ok, ideas for Zero?
> 
> 1°) It brings him back to his prime- it's a rejuvenation thing. His whole materialization ability is in order to force him nto to use Zero- as long as he doesn't meet an opponent that can resist his already H4XX ability ,he cannot rejuvenate.
> 
> ...



But not kill him, you mean?

I guess that's possible too. If Mereum gets beaten by Netero, he would already have the proof his earlier conviction of being superior in fighting and thus having the right to conquer the world was false.

Yes, yes... It would go nicely with the story and the kings' progressing development we've seen. It would also be a good way to contain future problems in arcs, as he would have a good reason to renounce his plans.

But what would he do with his army of thousands of ants? Make a 'country of ants' that lives peacefully among other countries?

Or maybe they'll get destroyed by those who're left behind. I never understood why there wasn't a plan to exterminate those egg-trees from the start. Ok, they wanted to find the king, but that's passed now; they should rapidly destroy those trees.

If they don't, it will be to their own detriment; wasn't it shown 3 of them were almost 'born'?


PS. I just went shopping a while ago, and I had a great feeling that I would win the big jackpot if I bought some ...how's it called in English? - scratch-card-lottery-thingies. I was like: "no, neby, the chances of that are negligible, there is no basis to feel so confident in winning, it's not logical". Then I went: "well, maybe I should go more with my feelings, like those nags good intentioned posters said on the forum.  After all, I really, really have a good feeling about it, if I buy them NOW." Rational logic vs irrational feelings; the eternal battle!

And up I went and bought 3 scratchlotterycardthingies. And...

I won nuffin! Nuffin at all! 

*me throws irrational feelings in the bin for another year*


----------



## NeBy (Jan 16, 2010)

*Hisoka AMV redux*

Oh, yeah: I forgot to mention it; yesterday I remade my Hisoka-AMV based on the critique (at least, those I actually could do something with) I got on the forum. What do you guys think of it now?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2010)

You guys remember the crane kick from The Karate Kid? Zero right there for you.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> You guys remember the crane kick from The Karate Kid? Zero right there for you.



It could also be a very special hatsu where Netero uses the fine art of transportation for having Lelouche of the Rebellion at his side. 

At which point he uses his Geass on the king, and orders him to self-destruct, _after_ having Mereum kill Poofu by trying to search for his stack of honey, horsie-riding on Yupie till he drops dead from exhaustion, and pussy-raping Pitou.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 16, 2010)

omg i just realized:

*the king thinks highly of kuroro.*

it's now *CANON*.


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 16, 2010)

Latesssssst chapter reminded me of why HxH was so unique, glad its finally back


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 16, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> wow I really like this theory the most, and it is very probable! But if he could put him in another dimensional space why didnt he do so from beginning? maybe a restriction on his hatsu?



Netero's inner monologue seems to indicate his 'secret technique' is secret because one needs to put him in checkmate to see it- something that never happens.

It's a very netero thing to do, to make a Ability because he hopes someone will beat him- and then reverse the situation.

As for the king and his Darwinism?

I think Neby didn't understand the whole King development- his development was about his view on his place being destroyed bit by bit by the gungi-girl. 

He tried to tell himself he was superior to her because he had 'strength of arms', but strangely when she was attacked by the birds he freaked out. Same with the dragon drive- he not only asked pito to heal her, but the whole scene was him holding her TENDERLY.

The King's already near a nervous breakdown, and wether Netero kills him or not, things are going to be itneresting.

a tournament isn't needed right now to change the king.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 16, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> Netero's inner monologue seems to indicate his 'secret technique' is secret because one needs to put him in checkmate to see it- something that never happens.
> 
> It's a very netero thing to do, to make a Ability because he hopes someone will beat him- and then reverse the situation.
> 
> ...




  



> his development was about his view on his place being destroyed bit by bit by the gungi-girl.
> 
> He tried to tell himself he was superior to her because he had 'strength of arms', but strangely when she was attacked by the birds he freaked out. Same with the dragon drive- he not only asked pito to heal her, but the whole scene was him holding her TENDERLY.
> 
> ...



No, a _tournament_ is not needed to change his attitude, but something is. A tournament would be one way to pull his superiority-conviction and Darwinian worldview aside, but there are other options. Another post had a good option too: letting Netero beat him, but without killing the king. That on itself would show the king his feeling of superiority because he's the best fighter is false.

I agree with all you are saying about the kings' character development thusfar (I understand it quite well, thank you ), but the point is, even with all his psychological change, he STILL is convinced of his right to rule the world. The saving of the girl and all that is a drastic change of his earlier worldview (to kill every human and use them for food or soldiers), true, but it has clearly been implied it's not enough to make him renounce his plans of conquest and slaughter. So maybe it's you who didn't understand it that well.  As he said to Netero at the beginning of the fight: he realises now *some* people are worth to be kept alive, namely those that he deem worthy (which is, those that he deem excel in some area or another). It's still an elitist attitude, however, and it doesn't solve anything for the billions of hoi palloi in the world. If we were in the HxH world, most of you would all be dead.  The king would spare me for my superior logical intellect, of course  

Point in matter: snotgirl made him realise other people are better in some area's than him, and have a right to exist, but still he's going through with the invasion, because the ultimate area which excels above everything else for him, is: superior strength/force. Snotgirl did nothing to change that view, and it's doubtful she will, since all what you describe has already passed by the time he fights Netero, and he's still holding on to his Darwinian viewpoint. As long as he sees himself at the summit of power and might, he will not change that. It's as Netero said: "if that was enough, I wouldn't need to fight you". The king is trapped between his ant-being and his human-being, but unless he gets an extra push, it wouldn't make sense the king would renounce his worldview just like that, for no reason, out of the blue.

There is no way you can convince someone who's convinced of his own superiority, unless you can demonstrate in his own domain that he's wrong, and outclass him in that area.

Look at me, I'm a prime example, so I should know!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2010)

Komugi made the King realise that there are different kind of strenghts, not just physical strenght but also determination and mental. In the end the King is still a young child, he can't decide on who he is and what he wants to do. He seems to be denying himslef his basic instincts, which are to destroy and rule all. Physical defeat could change this or something completely else will happen, Togashi really has made this arc far too unpredictable, none of us know what will happen next.

Also don't forget that Yuppi is coming to help the King and that could change everything.


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 16, 2010)

Has anyone here looked up the band Black Planet? It was mentioned by Leol when he was fighting Morau, I looked around google and all I could find was a myspace with a couple sample songs, I'd like to listen to the album since Togashi decided to mention it  

I figure if anyone knows it might be someone here.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Komugi made the King realise that there are different kind of strenghts, not just physical strenght but also determination and mental. In the end the King is still a young child, he can't decide on who he is and what he wants to do. He seems to be denying himslef his basic instincts, which are to destroy and rule all. Physical defeat could change this or something completely else will happen, Togashi really has made this arc far too unpredictable, none of us know what will happen next.
> 
> Also don't forget that Yuppi is coming to help the King and that could change everything.



Exactly.

It's not that the King is persuaded about his right to rule the world- it's that he is a month old, and everyone expects him to do so.

He just hasn't matured enough, and isn't quite capable to go back on things. As of yet, he can't admit he isn't "The King".


----------



## NeBy (Jan 16, 2010)

lunchb0x said:


> Has anyone here looked up the band Black Planet? It was mentioned by Leol when he was fighting Morau, I looked around google and all I could find was a myspace with a couple sample songs, I'd like to listen to the album since Togashi decided to mention it
> 
> I figure if anyone knows it might be someone here.



I did once. Searched for it on the internet too, but couldn't find anything worthwhile, not even a sample. If you ever find some songs of that group, let me know, I'm curious too. 



Arkeus said:


> Exactly.
> 
> It's not that the King is persuaded about his right to rule the world- it's that he is a month old, and everyone expects him to do so.
> 
> He just hasn't matured enough, and isn't quite capable to go back on things. As of yet, he can't admit he isn't "The King".



Ermm...the king doesn't seem like he let him lead by others' expectations. I thought that much was made clear; even all his RG had gotten a huge smack on their face when trying to persuade the king into something.

But anyway...

Whether he's convinced about his elitarian stature, or desperately seeking his place in this world (or something to that effect), isn't really all that important in the matter at hand; namely that he's currently still decided to go through with his plans to conquer the world. He needs something to crash the conviction he made for himself (whatever the underlying reason may be), and I think some sort of defeat in the area where he deems he's unsurpassed, is best suited to do just that.


Btw, I get precious little remarks about my new redux-hisoka-amv. With all the critique I had last time, and me changing it accordingly, I thought a bit more comments would come to be. hgfds; where are you?


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 16, 2010)

This is all I could find, There are 6 songs on there. A few of them have a very similar style which kind of fits the description by Leol that it flows from one song to the next for an hour. Also the first song on there, Enough Talk ends a little abruptly , like it;s meant to flow into another song.

edit: some of the songs are kind of relaxing, really want to experience the whole album.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 16, 2010)

lunchb0x said:


> This is all I could find, There are 6 songs on there. A few of them have a very similar style which kind of fits the description by Leol that it flows from one song to the next for an hour. Also the first song on there, Enough Talk ends a little abruptly , like it;s meant to flow into another song.
> 
> edit: some of the songs are kind of relaxing, really want to experience the whole album.



Quite good, if you like the genre of music.

That said, I wouldn't have expected it. I thought Leol would rather choose something more dark-aggressive (metal/gothic like) instead of a relaxing synthesize-bass mix.

Of course, we're not sure if Togashi meant THAT Black Planet, but if there are others, they have to have a very low profile.


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 16, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Of course, we're not sure if Togashi meant THAT Black Planet, but if there are others, they have to have a very low profile.



That's what I was thinking, even this band is pretty low profile, this was the only info I could find on them. Based on the clues I mentioned before I think there is a very high chance this is the same band Togashi was thinking of. 

Hopefully someone else knows where to find an album or where we can listen to more


----------



## NeBy (Jan 16, 2010)

lunchb0x said:


> That's what I was thinking, even this band is pretty low profile, this was the only info I could find on them. Based on the clues I mentioned before I think there is a very high chance this is the same band Togashi was thinking of.
> 
> Hopefully someone else knows where to find an album or where we can listen to more



Ofcourse, Togashi is known for being quite esoteric in his taste and references. Wasn't there a book about some weird stuff he let Feitan read in hXh? It's strange, but I like those kinda details or 'hints'; it's like easter eggs in an application/game.

Btw; which of the six songs did you like most?


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 16, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Ofcourse, Togashi is known for being quite esoteric in his taste and references. Wasn't there a book about some weird stuff he let Feitan read in hXh? It's strange, but I like those kinda details or 'hints'; it's like easter eggs in an application/game.
> 
> Btw; which of the six songs did you like most?



I really liked Lying to Myself, very unique sound, and it builds up really well.


----------



## krizma (Jan 16, 2010)

Nah I don't think togashi meant that group. It's always somewhat strange to implement real brand names into a manga that is not set in our world (imagine Killua & Gon eating at Mc Donalds or using Windows PC's), although togashi has done it before with Trevor Brown's book feitan was reading.
I guess Trevor Brown is at least fairly popular in some circles in japan, meaning togashi could use it to illustrate feitan's personality. But that band seems to be so unknown it would be nothing but covert advertising.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 16, 2010)

lunchb0x said:


> I really liked Lying to Myself, very unique sound, and it builds up really well.



Yes, that was not bad, though it's only my second on the list. "Is this really real" is my favourite. Some of the others weren't all that special, though. Ofcourse, they should make music as they see fit; it's no use in trying to make them do it the way one wishes, since tastes differ.

Look at me; I've been doing that with my redux of the Hisoka-AMV, and even now that I've adapted it to all the critique, I get hardly a reaction... 

Which reminds me...you didn't say anything about my re-made AMV neither.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2010)

Its strange for Togashi to advertise such a band, Trevor Brown was an insight in to Feitan's personality, this is just random especially since its some band from New Zealand. Maybe Togashi was just listening to the song and decided to add it in.

NeBy stop advertising your AMV at every given opportunity.


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 16, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Yes, that was not bad, though it's only my second on the list. "Is this really real" is my favourite. Some of the others weren't all that special, though. Ofcourse, they should make music as they see fit; it's no use in trying to make them do it the way one wishes, since tastes differ.
> 
> Look at me; I've been doing that with my redux of the Hisoka-AMV, and even now that I've adapted it to all the critique, I get hardly a reaction...
> 
> Which reminds me...you didn't say anything about my re-made AMV neither.



I don't watch AMV's find them a little boring, but you really seem to enjoy making them and that's what matters. It wouldn't be fair for me to critique it though. 

@Krizma I was thinking the same thing but perhaps they have done a show/s over in Japan? Or perhaps Togashi visited NewZealand and saw them, loved them and wanted to give them a shout out. Can't find any information so there's no way to know but perhaps there is a connection somewhere. Also I agree about not having any sort of branding in the manga, it would never happen, but I feel like music/Literature can be brought up with less issues, especially media that isn't broadly popular.

I really feel like this is the same band, after listening to those songs it seems to fit the descriptions of Leol. No way to know either way but I'm sticking to this being the band Togashi intended, don't burst my bubble lol


----------



## NeBy (Jan 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Its strange for Togashi to advertise such a band, Trevor Brown was an insight in to Feitan's personality, this is just random especially since its some band from New Zealand. Maybe Togashi was just listening to the song and decided to add it in.
> 
> NeBy stop advertising your AMV at every given opportunity.



Advertising?! 

I would like to point out I remade the thing because you guys were all nagging about the former one, so I think it's not too much asked for some comment, now that I actually abided by all you guys' critiques and put in the effort to make it better suit your tastes! 



lunchb0x said:


> I don't watch AMV's find them a little boring, but you really seem to enjoy making them and that's what matters. It wouldn't be fair for me to critique it though.



A valid and appreciated viewpoint! 


But those guys that were complaining about it the last time, to which I put in several more hours to accommodate them, could at least give some reaction, now that I've put all the extra work in it!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2010)

Anyone else rate Netero higher up now? Ging must be a God, I hope Togashi brings in the top 20 nen users in now. 

Lol Gon is such a small fry.

Its only been one day NeBy, wait a while for comments.


----------



## Wade (Jan 16, 2010)

Ging is afraid of meeting his son if he comes to him with his friend.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Anyone else rate Netero higher up now? Ging must be a God, I hope Togashi brings in the top 20 nen users in now.
> 
> Lol Gon is such a small fry.
> 
> Its only been one day NeBy, wait a while for comments.



*pout-pout*

hmpf... all right then *grumble*





Wade said:


> Ging is afraid of meeting his son if he comes to him with his friend.



It's not as much as being afraid, but more that he wants Gon find him without any help.

Or maybe he's just paranoid. 

After all, Kaito had to move heaven and earth to find him too, to pass for his last test.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2010)

Wasn't Ging afraid of crowds or something?

He's such a deadbeat dad, am I the only one who thought Mito was in love with him in the anime?


----------



## KidTony (Jan 16, 2010)

Chakkychappy: You're the only one i know who thinks GI sucked.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> He's such a deadbeat dad, am I the only one who thought Mito was in love with him in the anime?


i believe everyone who watched the anime would come to that conclusion


----------



## Dog of War (Jan 16, 2010)

Was Netero's nen type ever confirmed? Is he an emission or reinforcement type?


----------



## Danchou (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't think so. It's been ages since we've had confirmation of a nenusers category.

You could use just about any category to explain Netero's nentype at this point.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2010)

Materialization or Specialization I'd assume.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 16, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Look at me; I've been doing that with my redux of the Hisoka-AMV, and even now that I've adapted it to all the critique, I get hardly a reaction...
> 
> Which reminds me...you didn't say anything about my re-made AMV neither.



It's definitely better than the last time. Right now I don't see any major flaws: the scenes were well-chosen and for the most part in sync. I especially like how you shift to a fighting scene the moment the music became, what, louder and just more imposing.

Nevertheless, it's still nothing memorable. It's above average yes, but not particularly moving and I won't be raving after I've watched it. 

So what I can say right now is that retain whatever technique/practice you're currently employing and _bring them a notch higher_. For example you choose your music better, be more discriminating about your choice of scenes, employ more effects, flesh out your 'story' better, etc.



KidTony said:


> Chakkychappy: You're the only one i know who thinks GI sucked.



I was speaking relatively. Compared to most shounens it's good, but to the rest of HxH? Definitely not. Many here think it's the worst arc, not just me.


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 16, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> I was speaking relatively. Compared to most shounens it's good, but to the rest of HxH? Definitely not. Many here think it's the worst arc, not just me.



Just out of curiosity have you been following the weekly releases since before the GI arc? I only started following HxH when Togashi was well into the ant arc. I found GI enjoyable but I think if I had been following it weekly at the time it may have been much more annoying and spoiled my enjoyment. Reading it all straight through I thought it was on the same level as the early arcs.

Also the fact that it followed YS probably also hurts opinions of the GI arc...I think everyone wanted that storyline and group of characters to continue to be the focus of the manga.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't know what's bad about the GI arc, I think it's easily the second best arc in the whole series; even above the invasion arc.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh and i been wanting to ask. Anyone read JJBA? I heard the main power system is sort of similar to nen with the whole crazy abilities and a lot of details, etc. Just wondering, how good that manga is compared to HxH and is if it's worth a read. To tell you the truth, the whole thing about there being different parts really puts me off, but i'd be willing to tolerate that to see good fights.


----------



## Fran (Jan 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Wasn't Ging afraid of crowds or something?
> 
> He's such a deadbeat dad, am I the only one who thought Mito was in love with him in the anime?



Gon x Aunt Mito in the anime. :ho
I think in the manga, Aunt Mito and Ging were cousins, which made it all the more deliciously incestuous.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 17, 2010)

lunchb0x said:


> Just out of curiosity have you been following the weekly releases since before the GI arc? I only started following HxH when Togashi was well into the ant arc. I found GI enjoyable but I think if I had been following it weekly at the time it may have been much more annoying and spoiled my enjoyment. Reading it all straight through I thought it was on the same level as the early arcs.
> 
> Also the fact that it followed YS probably also hurts opinions of the GI arc...I think everyone wanted that storyline and group of characters to continue to be the focus of the manga.



I watched the anime and read just a few parts of the manga. I didn't follow it weekly. And even if I did, it has been years since GI ended so I would've adjusted my opinions accordingly



KidTony said:


> I don't know what's bad about the GI arc, I think it's easily the second best arc in the whole series; even above the invasion arc.



I already told you, it's the most typical of all HxH arcs. 

I mean, let's look at it from this perspective: it's the beginning of GI and you understand the mechanics of the game and was just introduced this 'bomber' dude. Now, given these and if HxH were a typical shounen, how would you expect this arc to end?

Answer: Gon and co will complete all the cards and he'll fight the main villain because he's the main character! 

What happened? Exactly just that.

Contrast this to the rescue Killua arc: OK, so Killua just went off and Gon and co will rescue him. If HxH were a typical shounen, how will this dilemma be resolved?

Answer: There will be a confrontation/fight between Gon's team and the Zoldycks. And for some reason, our main characters will be victorious and Killua will go over the good side for good! 

What happened? There wasn't a single fight between them, and if there were our main characters will be pulverized. The head of the family let Killua go (with ulterior motives, of course), and this story is far from resolved. What about the rescuing trio? They were waiting in the guesthouse _playing bloody *coin tossing*_.

Of course, you can always argue that this 'atypicality' criterion is very subjective and only plays a small part. But well, that's just one of the reasons really, I'm too lazy to explain the others. But here are other complaints:

1. Storytelling is nothing special. The only arc GI bests in terms of storytelling is ant arc pre-invasion.
2. Plot is a bit contrived in order for Gon and co to be successful. For example Battera girlfriend had to die first for him to conveniently renounce all dealings with GI. Goreinu is also just conveniently there (and believe me, I'm not a big fan of Zepile in YS).
3. Gensuru is a shitty shitty _shitty_ main villain.
4. Rest of the cast aren't great either. None of them crossed the 'epic' barrier. Razor's awesome, but he's not on anyone's top 5 or even 10. Biscuit's funny and all, but she's only in a few people's top 5. Abengane's not explored enough yet. Meanwhile, no one cares about Gensuru and his two stooges, Goreinu, Tzezugera, Binolt or whoever else.
5. Gon vs Gensuru was kind of crap. The plan is well thought-of but Gon was unreasonably stubborn.
6. Gon's arm regeneration   
7. I'm still bothered on why Gon _has_ to fight Gensuru. Why didn't Biscuit and Killua convince him otherwise? If they can think of a way to beat Gensuru then why couldn't they come-up with a way of diverting Gensuru's attention away from Gon and to Biscuit instead?
8. Not to mention, a lot of the things that happened in there is not relevant to the main plot at all.

Ok I was just ranting, but you asked for it  I just gave you what I think are the bad points, I did not mention the good points. So my post would be a bit too skewed to the negative but don't misinterpret it as my hatred for the arc. 

And just to be clear, here's my arc ranking:
-YS
-Hunter exam
-Celestial Tower
-Invasion
-Zoldyck mini-arc
-GI
-Pre-invasion


----------



## KidTony (Jan 17, 2010)

That just nonsense, if anything GI is the least typical of all HXH arcs. You're just trying to oversimplify things when talking about GI, but the same thing you said about GI can be said about every other arc.

Hunter Exam: Standard shounen test/competition arc
Zoldyeck: Standard rescue friend in distress arc
Battle Tower: Standard tournament arc
Yorkshin : Standard introduce an evil organization arc

Obviously none of this is true, but at the core, all of these arcs can be simplified into these cliches just like you were trying to do to GI. GI was way more complex than you give it credit for. From the very detailed card system, to the fact that most of the arc there were no standard shounen fights like all the other arcs, instead you had more creative ways to advance the plot like the dodgeball game, etc. Everything from the setting to the structure in GI were less typical than all the other arcs in HXH.

Then again, you only watched the crappy anime version with that horrible art, so no wonder you don't think much of GI. I would too if after watching York Shin being masterfully animated i get a crappy quality OVA to follow it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2010)

wait chikkychappy didn't read GI in the manga?!?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 17, 2010)

^I remember giving it a try because I know just how much the OVA sucked. Then I gave-up because I was already snoring.

But I will pick it up again when I have time.



> Then again, you only watched the crappy anime version with that horrible art, so no wonder you don't think much of GI. I would too if after watching York Shin being masterfully animated i get a crappy quality OVA to follow it.



Yeah, of course I have totally no idea how bad OVA 3 is. I mean just really. I have always thought the animation to equal the TV series. I'm totally blind and I totally failed to adjust my impressions according to this consideration 

In any case, thank you for your dismissive tone and assuming an 8-year hxh fan knows nothing just because she disagreed with you.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't really think much of your laundry list though. For starters, i downright disagree with your first complaint. I thought the plot was unique and compelling and kept me reading. The others are either minor annoyances (Gensuru sucking, so what, raiza more than made up for any of gensuru's shortcommings) or stuff that can be claimed about all arcs, such as things being too easily set up so gon could succeed (which i don't really see how either).

And about things being convoluted...I'm pretty sure we're talking about HxH here, where a single ability's explanation can take up to half a volume.

I definitely don't see how it was the most cliches of HXH arcs at all, i think just the opposite really.

-Completely unique setting
-Unique, detailed mechanics for the inner workings of GI
-Lack of traditional shounen fights


----------



## HappyHalloween (Jan 17, 2010)

Okay the Zoldicks are kinda starting to get a bit annoying.  For a family of assassins they really dont do much killing, cough* daichou cough*

Did the Chairman really just hire him to do the dragon rain... i mean he could've just hired him to help take out the ants.  Considering the Chairman knows how much stronger the ants are compared to his hunters.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jan 17, 2010)

HappyHalloween said:


> Okay the Zoldicks are kinda starting to get a bit annoying.  For a family of assassins they really dont do much killing, cough* daichou cough*
> 
> Did the Chairman really just hire him to do the dragon rain... i mean he could've just hired him to help take out the ants.  Considering the Chairman knows how much stronger the ants are compared to his hunters.



Too expensive!!


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 17, 2010)

KidTony said:


> I don't really think much of your laundry list though. For starters, i downright disagree with your first complaint. I thought the plot was unique and compelling and kept me reading.



There are many dimensions to atypicality. What you mentioned is a unique plot premise, while I'm more concerned with the turn-out/execution combo. But of course, you misinterpreted this fact of many dimensions as being able to twist things in whatever way I want.

The thing is, a unique plot premise could only bring you so far. They're in the video game? Awesome. But that means shit in face of sucky execution. If you're a sucker for that kind of plot, then cool bro, it's understandable that you'd be all over GI. But just remember that not everyone feels the same way.

And just as a side-note, is GI's premise really that unique? A friend told me it's just like a combination of Yu-Gi Oh and CCS, and those other card games like magic the gathering.

In any case, as I mentioned, my long post was skewed to the negative because I only mentioned the bad things about GI. Don't mistake it as my true overall opinion. A better indication would be my overall arc ranking (which admittedly isn't much of an improvement )


----------



## Danchou (Jan 17, 2010)

KidTony said:


> Oh and i been wanting to ask. Anyone read JJBA? I heard the main power system is sort of similar to nen with the whole crazy abilities and a lot of details, etc. Just wondering, how good that manga is compared to HxH and is if it's worth a read. To tell you the truth, the whole thing about there being different parts really puts me off, but i'd be willing to tolerate that to see good fights.


It's great. The power system, at least in the latter parts of the manga is pretty interesting. It allows for a myriad of crazy yet powerful abilities and the way that they are countered in fights through experience and intellect is something else. In that sense it's quite similar to HxH indeed. It also has tons of humor and likeable, badass main- and sidecharacters.

The art takes using too though but it won't bother you.





HappyHalloween said:


> Okay the Zoldicks are kinda starting to get a bit annoying.  For a family of assassins they really dont do much killing, cough* daichou cough*
> 
> Did the Chairman really just hire him to do the dragon rain... i mean he could've just hired him to help take out the ants.  Considering the Chairman knows how much stronger the ants are compared to his hunters.


I think he was also hired to seperate the Royal Guards from the King. He sort of lost interest in a fight after he had hit Komugi by mistake and it wasn't like Netero hadn't reached his objective already (taking the King to the appointed location).


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 17, 2010)

HappyHalloween said:


> Okay the Zoldicks are kinda starting to get a bit annoying.  For a family of assassins they really dont do much killing, cough* daichou cough*
> 
> Did the Chairman really just hire him to do the dragon rain... i mean he could've just hired him to help take out the ants.  Considering the Chairman knows how much stronger the ants are compared to his hunters.



Netero is tasked with the extermination of the ant's if he were to hire help external to the Hunter Organisation in completing that task. Not only would he look incompetent but so would the hunters and the organisation, I mean it says a lot when you have to get a bunch of assassins to do your job because hunters are incapable. Sure there is a contradiction in him hiring Zeno but that was merely for infiltration as opposed to extermination.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 17, 2010)

How many chapters do you think until this fight is concluded? There's a good chance it will end by 295. Then maybe the entire arc can be concluded by 300th chapter. Maybe that's the reason why Togashi said, "I'll draw as much as I can," because the hardest parts to narrate (i.e., the invasion then proper conclusion to the ant arc) are over and so he has more confidence in meeting deadlines and publishing weekly.


...
Well, what can I say, I like dreaming 



Danchou said:


> It's great. The power system, at least in the latter parts of the manga is pretty interesting. It allows for a myriad of crazy yet powerful abilities and the way that they are countered in fights through experience and intellect is something else. In that sense it's quite similar to HxH indeed. It also has tons of humor and likeable, badass main- and sidecharacters.



I heard JJBA fights and power system > all.

Can you please deny this?


----------



## Danchou (Jan 17, 2010)

I deny it. 

JJBA has many incredibly inventive and awesome fights and the powersystem is great (not as good as nen) but it's not perfect. Sometimes I thought the powers and the ways in which the protagonists dealt with their opponents was a bit too convoluted and wacky. It fits with the manga (hence it's title) so it doesn't detract from the series but it's not the best.

Mind you, it's still an excellent read despite this. At the height of my fanboyism I was as enchanted by it as just about any shounen I know (HxH excluded ).


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 17, 2010)

Why has JJBA 99 manga volumes but not more chapters than one piece? 

Or are there somewhere more chapters hidden in the internet?


----------



## Neelon (Jan 17, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Why has JJBA 99 manga volumes but not more chapters than one piece?
> 
> Or are there somewhere more chapters hidden in the internet?



Actually JJBA has like 800-900 chapters +


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 17, 2010)

JJBA?

jojo?

Argh, don't really like that manga. I read it a while, but boring characters + boring fights + boring powers + no plot = bored.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 17, 2010)

Neelon said:


> Actually JJBA has like 800-900 chapters +



oh, okay


----------



## krizma (Jan 17, 2010)

chikky whats wrong with you? I just skimmed through the pages but you didn't read G.I. in the manga? what kind of treason is that 

Celestial tower > Invasion ? Are you crazy? There wasnt even Kuroro in that arc, only hisoka win.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 17, 2010)

krizma said:


> chikky whats wrong with you? I just skimmed through the pages but you didn't read G.I. in the manga? what kind of treason is that



I already said I tried but I was snoring halfway into it.

I also said that I will pick it up when I have time.

Your fault for skimming through the posts 



> Celestial tower > Invasion ? Are you crazy? There wasnt even Kuroro in that arc, only hisoka win.



gon vs hisoka, hisoka vs kastro > netero vs king





edit: just want to add, i've never liked yupi's 'final' form


----------



## Danchou (Jan 17, 2010)

I paused my reading at part 5 which is like chapter 350, since I've been reading it in one or two days and had an overload.





Arkeus said:


> JJBA?
> 
> jojo?
> 
> Argh, don't really like that manga. I read it a while, but boring characters + boring fights + boring powers + no plot = bored.


Really? At the risk of going slightly offtopic, do you mind explaining what was boring about it and what you are comparing it to? If you didn't considering they share similarity in their strongest and weakest aspects.

I guess it's just different tastes as I can't believe how anyone can find the likes of hotblooded, enigmatic or sympathetic characters as the Jojo's, Dio, the Zeppelli's, Polnareff, Abdul, Kakyoin and even Iggy, flat out boring.

Neither would I call the many, many inventive powers boring as they are among the most imaginative and unique I've read in manga. The fights are equally interesting because they revolve around strategy, smarts and having to counter such powers.

The plot isn't anything to write home about and the fights can feel formulaic since one enemy appears after the other, but I liked the adventure and action it brought throughout their journey.

Not your taste? I can imagine that mosly due to the art. Simply boring? Hard to imagine.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 17, 2010)

^to not get too off topic I will let you compare

violence level HxH with violence level JJBA


----------



## krizma (Jan 17, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> I already said I tried but I was snoring halfway into it.
> 
> I also said that I will pick it up when I have time.
> 
> ...



what fault? snoring halfway into it means you didn't read it 

yupi's final form is awesome. why don't you like it? It's the characteristic togashi style. he loves to draw monsters and weird creatures.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 17, 2010)

Yupi's final form reminds me of Birkin


----------



## Danchou (Jan 17, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> ^to not get too off topic I will let you compare
> 
> violence level HxH with violence level JJBA


Good thinking. 

JJBA takes that. It has quite a few more highly disturbing scenes than HxH. But yeah, I'm done discussing JJBA at least ITT.

How do people think Silva compares to Ging?


----------



## Tommygun (Jan 17, 2010)

Anyone care to explain what JJBA is?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 17, 2010)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 17, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Good thinking.
> 
> JJBA takes that. It has quite a few more highly disturbing scenes than HxH. But yeah, I'm done discussing JJBA at least ITT.
> 
> How do people think Silva compares to Ging?



I would say Silva would be lower than Ging but really we cant say much since we know nothing of Ging


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 17, 2010)

krizma said:


> what fault? snoring halfway into it means you didn't read it



i was snoring precisely because i was reading it 



> yupi's final form is awesome. why don't you like it? It's the characteristic togashi style. he loves to draw monsters and weird creatures.



what's so special about it? it's a just centaur with a disgustingly deformed head. it's not like that particular form, with the head on the left 'arm' and the sharp thingy on the right, has a deeper meaning or metaphor to it. and mind you, the ant arc is not exactly known for its great character designs (in fact, it's not hxh's strength as a whole).

want an example of a form i find awesome?


*Spoiler*: _then look here_ 








now _that's_ just amazing.



Danchou said:


> How do people think Silva compares to Ging?



Ging>Netero>Silva

but well we all know that i guess.


----------



## Fareaster (Jan 17, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> wat
> 
> the 0 leaves the impression that he won't be punching the king but using some different technique with the statue



i think it makes sense, it's going back to zero, back to basics, no fancy skills or anything, just punching as hard as he can as fast as he can until he reaches his limit. We know that the King will run out of Nen to protect himself before the Chairman finishes punching.


----------



## Fareaster (Jan 17, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> Ging>Netero>Silva
> 
> but well we all know that i guess.



There's no way Ging's stronger than the Chairman, at this current time, it's likely that Chairman is first in the world, while the second strongest human is not even remotely close in comparison. The reason Chairman is so grateful to the King is, finally, after perhaps 30, 40 years, he finally found someone that he can fight without it ending in one attack.

The fact that the Chairman is so excited by challenges is because he never had one before, that's enough reason to believe he's the strongest human being.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 17, 2010)

Danchou said:


> I paused my reading at part 5 which is like chapter 350, since I've been reading it in one or two days and had an overload.Really? At the risk of going slightly offtopic, do you mind explaining what was boring about it and what you are comparing it to? If you didn't considering they share similarity in their strongest and weakest aspects.
> 
> I guess it's just different tastes as I can't believe how anyone can find the likes of hotblooded, enigmatic or sympathetic characters as the Jojo's, Dio, the Zeppelli's, Polnareff, Abdul, Kakyoin and even Iggy, flat out boring.
> 
> ...



I read maybe 500 chaps before i understood i wasted my time, so i can talk about it a little.

My problems with characters is exactly what you said: they are hotblooded, enigmatic or sympathetic in such obvious ways, they don't feel real. They just feel 1-dimensional, good to insert ourselves in their places, but little else.

The many, many powers are like monsters of the week- they may seem 'inventive', but they just follow the plot and they lose either by plot hole or simply by Deus ex Machina. The fights don't have people really thinking and feeling, they are just HOTBLOOD and obvious. There is no surprise, and no way to be empathic.

Smart? strategy? no, it's basic 'i win because of plot'. Jojo's fights are 'unique powers with rules that make the hero win'. Or maybe 'pulling powers out of your ass' .

When you read the manga, you can't help but hope soemthing happens, that the characters are going to become less coardboard-cut, and so on. IT doesn't happen.

It's long for the point of being long.

Edit:

Also, HxH is a story where characters do whatver the fuck they want, and everything about them is magnified by their personality.

Jojo is a manga where they are gifted with a set of specific power and then told they have to save the world.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 17, 2010)

Fareaster said:


> There's no way Ging's stronger than the Chairman, at this current time, it's likely that Chairman is first in the world, while the second strongest human is not even remotely close in comparison. The reason Chairman is so grateful to the King is, finally, after perhaps 30, 40 years, he finally found someone that he can fight without it ending in one attack.
> 
> The fact that the Chairman is so excited by challenges is because he never had one before, that's enough reason to believe he's the strongest human being.



Ging is stronger of this I am certain.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 17, 2010)

what's the best fight form the manga (not the anime)?

mine will be Hisoka vs Kastro

that was one hell of a show


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 17, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what's the best fight form the manga (not the anime)?
> 
> mine will be Hisoka vs Kastro
> 
> that was one hell of a show



Loved that fight, Hisoka was already my favorite at this point and this just sealed it. Hisoka didn't just tie 2 arms behind his back, he let Kastro rip them off! He then continues the fight by effortlessly finishing Kastro by the few pieces of his plan that were set up, but only after completely messing with Kastro psychologically. What a performance. Then in the end he tells Machi he only wanted to lose his arms to get another look at her ability 

Zeno and Silva against Kuroro could've been up there as well but it was so short and lacked a conclusion(even though it ended in a creative way)

I also liked the fights while Gon and Killua were training against Binolt and Knuckle.


----------



## olashorty (Jan 17, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> Smart? strategy? no, it's basic 'i win because of plot'.



The hell? You clearly have never read JJBA.

And back OT. Uh. Pretty sure Ging is stronger than the Chairman. 

And give me Kuroro or give me death, damn it. Might have to rewatch the anime to remember...


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> I read maybe 500 chaps before i understood i wasted my time, so i can talk about it a little.



who the fuck reads 500 chapters of something before they realize they're bored of it or that it sucks?

you're like those dumbasses who read 500 chapters of One Piece and say it sucks afterwards. If it sucks why the fuck did you read 500 chapters of it?!?


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 17, 2010)

The hatred is strong in this young one....


----------



## Fran (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm seeing this Mahjong Manga everywhere.


It would be epic if Netero, Zeno, Mereum and Hisoka played a game of Mahjong.
Hisoka's hatsu would fucking pwn in Mahjong.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 17, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> I'm seeing this Mahjong Manga everywhere.
> 
> 
> It would be epic if Netero, Zeno, Mereum and Hisoka played a game of Mahjong.
> Hisoka's hatsu would fucking pwn in Mahjong.



Goooood, the Legend Of Koizumi is everywhere. Now read it 

And I'm sure Netero and the King would have an epic Mahjong match. TSUMO!


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 17, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> who the fuck reads 500 chapters of something before they realize they're bored of it or that it sucks?
> 
> you're like those dumbasses who read 500 chapters of One Piece and say it sucks afterwards. If it sucks why the fuck did you read 500 chapters of it?!?



Because people kept telling me it was going to be better, *and* i was in a "read every manga i can find" period.

And nice, not saying anything about what i actually said, but going with the ad hominem route.

As for a good fight in HxH? all of the fights had different themes. I guess the Gon/Boomer fight or the Ubo/Mafia fight are the ones that were both well done and had some measure of suspense.

It was so obvious Hisoka was toying with Kastro/gon that there was no doubting the conclusion, and most other fights weren't really shown.

Btw, while i do agree fights are a strong point in HxH, it's mostly because they are very well done- HxH isn't about the fights, but what goes on around them.

The last few vols against the royal guards were quite unique in the intensity of the fighting.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 17, 2010)

as for Netero
yeah,I hope that he uses something other than the statue,the hand seals looks great but generally I'mnt a fan of the big attacks,not a fan of raising sun too
come on,Netero
show us a close range fight
I like abilites like bungee gum,moru's smoke,kurapica's chain,kuroro skill hunter,killua's abilites etc

don't get me wrong,I like netero's Hatsu


----------



## Fran (Jan 17, 2010)

Wasn't much intensity in a fight packed to the brim with unnecessary analysis and narration. Togashi completely killed it. The audience should figure this out, and a good manga artist can, as they say, show and not tell.

Urghhh. It's like one of NeBy's wall-o-posts


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 17, 2010)

^^completely disagree tbh


----------



## Fran (Jan 17, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ^^completely disagree tbh



He's going to give up drawing and turn HxH into a light novel.

Oh yeah. And the animators are going to be scratching their brains trying to convert those giant wall-o-texts into animation.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 17, 2010)

agree about the animators part,they'd have to cut the narration


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 17, 2010)

I have to agree with Mattaru on this one. While the narration itself is nbice, I would prefer the Miura style of simply showing what happens and let the reader find out by himself.


----------



## Fran (Jan 17, 2010)

It's not that I dislike the fight; Knuckle and Shoot getting attention instead of the main characters was good. I loved Shoot's performance too.
But telling us every darn thought that's going through their head just wasn't necessary.

Let's play Mahjong Bitches.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 17, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> It's not that I dislike the fight; Knuckle and Shoot getting attention instead of the main characters was good. I loved Shoot's performance too.
> But telling us every darn thought that's going through their head just wasn't necessary.
> 
> *Let's play Mahjong Bitches*.



Fuck yeah 
+ Reps for being awesome


----------



## The Imp (Jan 17, 2010)

When there is no dialogue, the chapters feel incredibly short. And when the mangaka is Togashi or Miura who release very little as is, it gets more frustrating than usual.

I didn't have a problem with Knuckle vs Yupi but that probably has more to do with me reading it all at once rather than on a weekly basis.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 17, 2010)

Actually, the problem with 'show' not tell in the recent fight is that most of the things that happens there are characters changing.

Personally, i *don't* want the character to scream every two seconds or make strange faces all the time.

They are fighters, and just aren't that weak. 

The fights in HxH are about showing what people think in dangerous moments, not just BOOM.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 17, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> Wasn't much intensity in a fight packed to the brim with unnecessary analysis and narration. Togashi completely killed it. The audience should figure this out, and a good manga artist can, as they say, show and not tell.



Partly agree. Togashi should seriously stop his overanalysis. Chapter 261 and the octopus chapters are a good example of this. Just 

And tbh, I initially thought 292 was too wordy. Though now I changed my mind and just think of it as just being _slightly_ wordy.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> Because people kept telling me it was going to be better, *and* i was in a "read every manga i can find" period.




people keep using that bullshit excuse but it just makes them look like dumbasses who wasted their time on something they didn't like. You should've known for yourself by the 100th/150th chapter if you didn't like it that you should drop it.

Nothing is going to change from chap 150 to chap 400.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 17, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> people keep using that bullshit excuse but it just makes them look like dumbasses who wasted their time on something they didn't like. You should've known for yourself by the 100th/150th chapter if you didn't like it that you should drop it.
> 
> Nothing is going to change from chap 150 to chap 400.



Well, JoJo *did* change a lot. What with the Stand appearing and so on.

So i read till the end of the First Stand Arc, and then decided 'screw it, nothing happens'.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 17, 2010)

I like the narration..it make it seem like something is massive, or world changing is happening.


It can get overtop sometimes, but right now it feels fine.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2010)

when i first read the narrations i thought fail but once i read the chapters a second time i realized how so very wrong i really was.


----------



## Candy (Jan 18, 2010)

Neteros fight is getting boring, its almost the exact thing as last chapter


----------



## Jugger (Jan 18, 2010)

Candy said:


> Neteros fight is getting boring, its almost the exact thing as last chapter



What the fuck are you talking that awsome fight.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 18, 2010)

Jugger said:


> What the fuck are you talking that awsome fight.



Just read the chapter, and yeah building up to be pretty damn awesome


----------



## Zaru (Jan 18, 2010)

The narration is an awesome way of storytelling hardly seen in manga, at least to me.

You don't need bystanders explaining everything with WTF! OMG! HOLY SHIT! reactions that way.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 18, 2010)

Zaru said:


> The narration is an awesome way of storytelling hardly seen in manga, at least to me.
> 
> You don't need bystanders explaining everything with WTF! OMG! HOLY SHIT! reactions that way.



The biggest thing I hate in all mangas and animes


----------



## Zaru (Jan 18, 2010)

It also beats the whole HERE LET ME EXPLAIN TO YOU HOW MY ABILITY WORKS ALTHOUGH I'M TRYING TO BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF YOU thing


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 18, 2010)

agree with Zaru the narrarations I think have made the atmosphere of this arc a lot more intense.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 18, 2010)

Zaru said:


> It also beats the whole HERE LET ME EXPLAIN TO YOU HOW MY ABILITY WORKS ALTHOUGH I'M TRYING TO BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF YOU thing



Or I see what you did there!!! *insert lengthy technique explation* Wow what great technique you have *insert long ass kissing of the other opponent*


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 18, 2010)

Zaru said:


> The narration is an awesome way of storytelling hardly seen in manga, at least to me.
> 
> You don't need bystanders explaining everything with WTF! OMG! HOLY SHIT! reactions that way.





Zaru said:


> It also beats the whole HERE LET ME EXPLAIN TO YOU HOW MY ABILITY WORKS ALTHOUGH I'M TRYING TO BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF YOU thing





Hisoka said:


> Or I see what you did there!!! *insert lengthy technique explation* Wow what great technique you have *insert long ass kissing of the other opponent*





Very well summed up a lot of crappy cliches

I have always loved outside narration when it's done well, and it made this arc much more enjoyable for me.


----------



## Fran (Jan 18, 2010)

That would have been the case . . . If there was an ability to explain. 
Or if it wasn't, for example, a lot of unnecessary clarifications on emotions which were already evident on facial expressions. 
It works in some pages of the recent chapters. Not so much in others. 

In this case, it's fair to say that Togashi =/= Kubo.


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 18, 2010)

^ agreed 

The narration at this point is highly unneeded - especially with the reluctant powerhouses battling it off.

The King's boss though.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 18, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> agree with Zaru the narrarations I think have made the atmosphere of this arc a lot more intense.



Yeah it made the atmosphere a lot more intense but after 30 or so chapters of it the narration has gotten stale.

It would have been better if he had just used it for the break in where there was already a lot of tension built up and went back to regular dialogue for the fights.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 18, 2010)

HunterXHunter fans are really sorry. I mean its kinda is togashi fault if you don't know how to read.


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 18, 2010)

Togashi has always had large uses of narration in the manga. In fact, HxH is probably one of the more word-heavy manga currently in production, _especially_ in Weekly Shounen Jump. Albeit, there is a time for action and a time for words - which unfortunately Togashi has copped out more than a few times a replaced panel space that could have been some nicely detailed fights with word vomit. 

I thought the narration this chapter was fitting and got me pretty excited, but yeah, if you look back on the last good few chapters (which has essentially been the result of the last year or so), you can see that Togashi is obviously trying to prolong this even more and not have to work so diligently on it. He's proven himself a great writer, we know that. But he's incredibly hesitant to just move on and make this entire fight flow a bit more smoothly.


----------



## Iris (Jan 18, 2010)

H0 better not be some sort of absolute zero thingy


----------



## NeBy (Jan 18, 2010)

part1



chikkychappy said:


> It's definitely better than the last time. Right now I don't see any major flaws: the scenes were well-chosen and for the most part in sync. I especially like how you shift to a fighting scene the moment the music became, what, louder and just more imposing.
> 
> Nevertheless, it's still nothing memorable. It's above average yes, but not particularly moving and I won't be raving after I've watched it.
> 
> ...



/skipping the parts where you keep nagging, I mean, giving critique.:

Thanks! 



chikkychappy said:


> I watched the anime and read just a few parts of the manga. I didn't follow it weekly. And even if I did, it has been years since GI ended so I would've adjusted my opinions accordingly
> 
> I already told you, it's the most typical of all HxH arcs.
> 
> ...



1)Story telling is nothing special, true.  But the overall 'big picture' storytelling isn't really the strong part of HxH. In the end, one could describe HxH as: a boy who's searching for his father. With the same reasoning, one could say HxH is lame as a whole. But of course, it's more than just that. 

2)As far as subplots go, the celestial arc and the zoaldyeck arc could described in equally simple terms. The only one which was inherently more complex was YS. Yet, the appreciation of the story is pretty subjective. For instance, I personally liked the 'world-as-an-rpg' concept. I found it better implemented than .hack// anime, which is even purely focused on that concept. And specifically about Batera's girlfriend dying; I almost can't believe you said that as a negative comment on it. I thought that was just one of the greatest twist in the GI-arc! And you're the one always talking about originality; how would almost ALL other anime have dealt with this? A happy end and Gon and Killua bringing the sought after treasure and healing the girl! Perfecting ending!

What do we get here? Almost at the end, the girl which all this has been done for, dies, making every effort of all main players in the game essentially worthless. They come back, and find their mighty boss back as an old man, shattered in grief about a very young girl - his girlfriend, which many would find a decadent thing. And yet, the grief is genuine, and it's clear he loved her, and yet she's dead and he's lost his will to continue, only a shadow of himself. The suddenness and pointlessness, and yes, drama of the death was superb. All effort for nothing. All reason for it gone. And that at 3/4 of the arc gone.

I really don't see that happening in many anime, so you should have included it in your 'original' arguments.

3-4)Bisquit is ok, as a (major) side-character. She's even better than wing in her role, I think. the bomber is also ok, though his companions are more forgettable, indeed. And, I agree, while Sensuru is 'ok', he doesn't reach the level of the other main villains as Hisoka and Kuroro, I think we'll all agree to that.

5)Being stubborn on itself is always irrational and unreasonable, and Gon is a 'simple minded' reinforcement user, after all, so it suits his character. Viewed from a reasonable mind, I agree with you, but since Togashi is depicting another mind (that of Gon), then if that mind is more unreasonable then we would be, it actually makes sense (for the character).

6)Well...Kurapica could heal his arm (broken bones and all) in a matter of seconds. It's therefore not completely out of the possible, but it would depend on the explanation that would be given to explain such a powerful healing-nen. We didn't get any explanation, alas. So we can't really say much about the 'reasonabless' of that regeneration. (But let's face it, we've seen equally weird things in the ant-arc; maybe it's just a specialisation nen-thing.)

7)I kinda agree with that one. Regardless of the stubbornness of Gon, which makes sense (in hxh context/character), Biscuit is the more thoughtful character her, with dozens of years of experience, and clearly more powerful then the two kids. It would have made more (logical) sense that she would have decided SHE would fight the bomber, since she was most suited to do so. And she was the teacher , so she could ultimately decide, regardless of the wishes of Gon. I find it a  bit difficult to swallow she let herself be persuade by Gon to let him fight the most powerful of the three villains. In a martial art/battle/strategic sense, that just doesn't make sense.

8)True, but so did a lot of other things in other arcs. I don't mind the 'side-walks' off the road from the main plot. I actually like those little side-way details; they give some extra dimension to the HxH world as a 'real' entity, an existing world, just BECAUSE they're irrelevant to the main plot.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 18, 2010)

NeBy said:


> 1)Story telling is nothing special, true.  But the overall 'big picture' storytelling isn't really the strong part of HxH. In the end, one could describe HxH as: a boy who's searching for his father. With the same reasoning, one could say HxH is lame as a whole. But of course, it's more than just that.



i meant it more in the sense of plot execution


----------



## NeBy (Jan 18, 2010)

part2



KidTony said:


> That just nonsense, if anything GI is the least typical of all HXH arcs. You're just trying to oversimplify things when talking about GI, but the same thing you said about GI can be said about every other arc.
> 
> Hunter Exam: Standard shounen test/competition arc
> Zoldyeck: Standard rescue friend in distress arc
> ...



Oversimplification is indeed dangerous. As I said, one could easily simplify the whole of HxH in a simple, rather boring quest of a boy for his father. But ofcourse, while at the same time true, that's not iwhat it's about at all.

In any case, personally, I didn't mind the GI. I enjoyed the game-world (I'm an RPG'er myself, so maybe I'm a bit biased on that). But I really wouldn't have minded to see a bit more of the quests and objects to be found and such (the manga is a bit more detailed, luckily). The art was a bit less - though maybe the colouring of the former arcs wouldn't have suited this more lighthearted arc neither). And there are some other critiques I find warranted (as said to chikky above). But nothing to the extend I found the GI-arc unenjoyable. Due to the weak points it had, I find it less good than the YS-arc (but then again, all arcs in hxh are less than that one, as of yet - as long as one appreciates a more dark-mood setting). But apart from those little details, I rather enjoyed GI.

The only thing thusfar I didn't *really* like in HxH, were the 180?-emo-swings of octosquid; those were truly too convoluted.




Fareaster said:


> There's no way Ging's stronger than the Chairman, at this current time, it's likely that Chairman is first in the world, while the second strongest human is not even remotely close in comparison. The reason Chairman is so grateful to the King is, finally, after perhaps 30, 40 years, he finally found someone that he can fight without it ending in one attack.
> 
> The fact that the Chairman is so excited by challenges is because he never had one before, that's enough reason to believe he's the strongest human being.



What are you talking about? You must have missed the dozen-long-posts debating this issue in detail. For reasons I'm not gonna repeat (see former posts) we've already established it is VERY unlikely the current Netero is still in the top5 elite-nenfighters. Many, many things wouldn't make sense if he still were.




Mattaru said:


> Wasn't much intensity in a fight packed to the brim with unnecessary analysis and narration. Togashi completely killed it. The audience should figure this out, and a good manga artist can, as they say, show and not tell.
> 
> Urghhh. It's like one of NeBy's wall-o-posts





There is nuffin wrong with a GWoT.

It's awesome, allright! 




hgfdsahjkl said:


> ^^completely disagree tbh



I agree with his completely disagreeing! 



chikkychappy said:


> Partly agree. Togashi should seriously stop his overanalysis. Chapter 261 and the octopus chapters are a good example of this. Just
> 
> And tbh, I initially thought 292 was too wordy. Though now I changed my mind and just think of it as just being _slightly_ wordy.



Ok for the octo-chapters. But I don't agree with the rest. The narration and analysis has ALWAYS been one of the strong points in HxH. I mean, c'mon! Toagshi has been doing it since the exam arc! It's one of his defining characteristics in hxh!

And chapter 292 was far better than 291, in which there was almost NO talk.

No, really, it's one of the great things about HxH. Compare that to Claymore, which I like too, but is often repetitive in their grunts and 'tssks', and other oneliners they go over and over. Too much of that gets as annoying as too much narration, but at least in the latter case, you have still some intellectual challenge.




OniTasku said:


> Togashi has always had large uses of narration in the manga. In fact, HxH is probably one of the more word-heavy manga currently in production, _especially_ in Weekly Shounen Jump. Albeit, there is a time for action and a time for words - which unfortunately Togashi has copped out more than a few times a replaced panel space that could have been some nicely detailed fights with word vomit.
> 
> I thought the narration this chapter was fitting and got me pretty excited, but yeah, if you look back on the last good few chapters (which has essentially been the result of the last year or so), you can see that Togashi is obviously trying to prolong this even more and not have to work so diligently on it. He's proven himself a great writer, we know that. But he's incredibly hesitant to just move on and make this entire fight flow a bit more smoothly.



I think the last chapters were ok in that regard. He should have cut back on the octosquid chapters, if he wanted to move the flow more rapidly.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 18, 2010)

NeBy said:


> 7)I kinda agree with that one. Regardless of the stubbornness of Gon, which makes sense (in hxh context/character), Biscuit is the more thoughtful character her, with dozens of years of experience, and clearly more powerful then the two kids. It would have made more (logical) sense that she would have decided SHE would fight the bomber, since she was most suited to do so. And she was the teacher , so she could ultimately decide, regardless of the wishes of Gon. I find it a  bit difficult to swallow she let herself be persuade by Gon to let him fight the most powerful of the three villains. In a martial art/battle/strategic sense, that just doesn't make sense.



HxH have characters who do what they want. When you look at Biscuit, she did what she wanted- teach Gon and Killua.

It's pretty obvious (at least to me) that biscuit could have taken all three of the boomers by heerself without any trouble.

However, beyond 'blue planet', she is 57yo Master of Netero's school, and given how nen works, it was a good idea for Gon to fight Gensuru- not because he is the one most suited to fight him, but because he is the one who'll get the most out of fighting him.

As for the whole debate about expressions and so on, i *really* like the style Togashi is using. 

I find it sad that most manga are tying their hands and feet with a certain style of narration (through big speeches) because they want an anime.

And, you know, introspection isn't so good when for Animes.

Btw, are people actually saying Togashi is dragging on the fight? the past chapter had so much in it tat for most other famous shounen, it would be the equivalents of two or three volumes.

Sort of.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 18, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Ok for the octo-chapters. But I don't agree with the rest.The narration and analysis has ALWAYS been one of the strong points in HxH. I mean, c'mon! Toagshi has been doing it since the exam arc! It's one of his defining characteristics in hxh!



there's such thing as overanalysis

the extent of analysis from exam to york shin wasn't as much as in GI and esp ant arc



> And chapter 292 was far better than 291, in which there was almost NO talk.



that's simply because of the _content_. of course the *ACTUAL* fight between the king and netero will be better than a chapter that's basically* transitional*; that's basic plot progression. but it says nothing about the actual quality of the _storytelling_ itself.

btw if you want to make comments about what a well-done story is, then i suggest you stop watching your animu and pick-up the better seinens. then maybe you will see where i'm coming from when i'm being a bitch and criticizing everything


----------



## The Imp (Jan 18, 2010)

Yupi vs Knuckle dragged on a bit, but I loved the ending of the fight so I don't really complain about it much. I haven't heard any one saying King vs Netero is dragging on though.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jan 19, 2010)

so who is faster? lightning killua or meruem? (trying to change the subject)


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 19, 2010)

probably meruem. even if killua is faster then him it doesn't matter much consider his attacks would tickle meruem at best.


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 19, 2010)

blazingshadow said:


> so who is faster? lightning killua or meruem? (trying to change the subject)



good idea.

hmmm, I`d have to say Killua only because Yupi is obviously quite strong and was completely stripped of all will while Killua was attacking. That is not to say he could hurt the King, or that the King wouldn`t be able to defend some of the attacks unlike Yupi. I think for those few seconds Killua would be in control of the fight by a small margin.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 19, 2010)

blazingshadow said:


> so who is faster? lightning killua or meruem? (trying to change the subject)



well-developed kammuru would be faster than anything

but as some said king's defense is far too strong. after killua's exhausted trying to at least wound the king, he'll just faint and the king will tear his head off



Iris said:


> H0 better not be some sort of absolute zero thingy



the king frozen at zero kelvin?


----------



## Danchou (Jan 19, 2010)

Between Netero and Killua who is faster? Would be awesome to see how Kanmuru squares off against Hyakushiki Kannon.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 19, 2010)

^^that would be awesome

and Killua's Kanmuru is faster than king by a fair margin


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 19, 2010)

i would like to see netero's zero this chapter. but u never know, narration is a bitch.
i have been rereading this series for a while now and quiet enjoying it. kinda miss spider group.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 19, 2010)

so we're supposed to get spoilers by tomorrow right. 

that's so quick it's almost surreal. guess i've completely forgotten how it's like for hxh to be weekly



Danchou said:


> Between Netero and Killua who is faster? Would be awesome to see how Kanmuru squares off against Hyakushiki Kannon.



will kammuru work well from a long range?


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 19, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> btw if you want to make comments about what a well-done story is, then i suggest you stop watching your animu and pick-up the better seinens. then maybe you will see where i'm coming from when i'm being a bitch and criticizing everything



What are the better seinen for you?

there are lots of very good seinens, but most talk about other things than HxH does, so of course they use different methods.



> Between Netero and Killua who is faster? Would be awesome to see how Kanmuru squares off against Hyakushiki Kannon.



Killu would have to have constant!Kanmaru first, because right now at *best* he would be able to dodge one strike.

Oh, and Kanmaru is maximizing your available speed, i don't think Kanmaru makes Killua 'faster' than netero for things such as running etc.


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 19, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Between Netero and Killua who is faster? Would be awesome to see how Kanmuru squares off against Hyakushiki Kannon.



That one is much tougher. Netero`s arm movements exceed the King`s speed and given HC has some range it gives Netero extra reaction time. I think they would probably stalemate each other, Killua not able to get inside a range of attack and Netero not being able to land on Killua, but I`m really nto sure on this one...



chikkychappy said:


> so we're supposed to get spoilers by tomorrow right.
> 
> that's so quick it's almost surreal. guess i've completely forgotten how it's like for hxh to be weekly



.......  

At first this made me laugh but then I died a little inside realizing how sad that is, HxH fans know what true despair is and it`s name is Togashi


----------



## ansoncarter (Jan 19, 2010)

love how much disdain Netero has for these things

"fufufu little ant"

"think your badass huh, king of ants"

netero is pretty cool..for an old geezer in speedos


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 19, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> Oh, and Kanmaru is maximizing your available speed, i don't think Kanmaru makes Killua 'faster' than netero for things such as running etc.



it was written that by kanmaru you can surpass your potential,I don't think anyone can keep up with kilua's speed during kanmaru


----------



## perman07 (Jan 19, 2010)

NeBy said:


> part2
> What are you talking about? You must have missed the dozen-long-posts debating this issue in detail. For reasons I'm not gonna repeat (see former posts) we've already established it is VERY unlikely the current Netero is still in the top5 elite-nenfighters. Many, many things wouldn't make sense if he still were.


Could you please elaborate on this one? I could accept him not being the best, but there are a couple of facts that make me pretty certain he is AT LEAST top 5:
- Zeno (who was indicated as being somewhat equal with Kuroro) talked about Netero with big reverance.
- Hisoka wanted to fight him, just like how he wanted to fight Kuroro. Kuroro has probably had the greatest feat so far among humans by holding of Zeno and Silva. Having Hisoka want to fight him is implicitly an acknowledgement of strength.
- With the prospect of fighting Pitou, Netero was enthusiastic about getting to fight someone who was actually more powerful than him for the first time in a long while.


----------



## Fran (Jan 19, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> HunterXHunter fans are really sorry. I mean its kinda is togashi fault if you don't know how to read.



Well done


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 19, 2010)

imo,Netero is one of the top 10 and he can easily go head to head with No.1


----------



## perman07 (Jan 19, 2010)

NeBy said:


> part2
> What are you talking about? You must have missed the dozen-long-posts debating this issue in detail. For reasons I'm not gonna repeat (see former posts) we've already established it is VERY unlikely the current Netero is still in the top5 elite-nenfighters. Many, many things wouldn't make sense if he still were.


Could you please elaborate on this one? I could accept him not being the best, but there are a couple of facts that make me pretty certain he is AT LEAST top 5:
- Zeno (who was indicated as being somewhat equal with Kuroro) talked about Netero with big reverance.
- Hisoka wanted to fight him, just like how he wanted to fight Kuroro. Kuroro has probably had the greatest feat so far among humans by holding of Zeno and Silva. Having Hisoka want to fight him is implicitly an acknowledgement of strength.
- With the prospect of fighting Pitou, Netero was enthusiastic about getting to fight someone who was actually more powerful than him for the first time in a long while.

And finally, on a mission of great importance to the world itself, he was given the most important role of defeating the king. If there at least 5 guys better than him, it would make no sense why not one of those were chosen.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 19, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> it was written that by kanmaru you can surpass your potential,I don't think anyone can keep up with kilua's speed during kanmaru



That's taking the interpretation way farther than it shoud. Kanmaru makes Killua much better, but if Kirua had a mook's body, Kanmaru wouldn't help him either.

Also, Kanmaru for now can only work for a handful of seconds.


----------



## perman07 (Jan 19, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> That's taking the interpretation way farther than it shoud. Kanmaru makes Killua much better, but if Kirua had a mook's body, Kanmaru wouldn't help him either.
> 
> Also, Kanmaru for now can only work for a handful of seconds.


I only think it improves his reaction speed, as in contributing to the electricity normally used from the brain to the nerves.

Meaning it wouldn't actually make him faster, it would only make his reaction delays shorter. That's my take on it at least.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 19, 2010)

If that were true he wouldn't be dissapearing from Yupi's sight in a flash of lightning.

I wish we had early spoilers.





chikkychappy said:


> so we're supposed to get spoilers by tomorrow right.
> 
> that's so quick it's almost surreal. guess i've completely forgotten how it's like for hxh to be weekly
> 
> ...


Well we know it works from mid-range based on his fight against Yupi.


----------



## Iris (Jan 19, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> the king frozen at zero kelvin?



Yeah

But that's wishful thinking


----------



## NeBy (Jan 19, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> *there's such thing as overanalysis*
> 
> the extent of analysis from exam to york shin wasn't as much as in GI and esp ant arc



Only in the eye of the beholder.

Some of my GWoT are considered over-analysing by some, but that's mostly because I'm going to far to follow for them. I don't think there is such a thing as overanalysing, unless in the strict sense of analysing something to the point of getting in a self-reinforcing loop, where no solution can be found anymore.

(aka: I should play that move, because he's very smart and will do 'that' move first. But wait, if he's that smart, he might know that I will predict 'that' move, and do another move altogether. But wait, if he's really smart, he'll know that I'll foresee he'd make another move, so he'll make the first move after all. But wait...etc.)  

In that sense, Togashi never did do something that would constitute 'over-analysing'.

In the more broad sense (as I suspect you mean it), it's far more subjective, of course. It just wants to say: he's going on too much about it. But the 'too' in 'too much' differs from person to person. And that he didn't use  it before the GI arc is not true: remember all the 'trials' with the convicted murderers in the celestial arc? The mind-games and how best to react on them with the psychology-woman? The continuous ranting about janken at some point, analysing every move and psychological pattern a person could take? 

I didn't mind, but I remember many complaining even about that interlude. and indeed, purely objectively spoken, they were at it a VERY long time; I've never heard anyone before or after making such a fuzz and mental dissection of Janken (or the equivalent they have here). If a person doesn't care much for such an explanation, he might become bored with it pretty soon, and think it's overanalysing too.

In any case, whether one considers it overanalysing or not, that sort of stuff has been going on from the start, it's nothing peculiar to the GI arc. In fact, I can't remember an instance where they talked and analysed a topic in GI for so long as they did with Janken in the exam-arc. 




> that's simply because of the _content_. of course the *ACTUAL* fight between the king and netero will be better than a chapter that's basically* transitional*; that's basic plot progression. but it says nothing about the actual quality of the _storytelling_ itself.



A transitional chapter would be between where they are, and where they are not fighting, aka the 'preparation to fight'. In chapter 291 they are already fighting, so the 'transition' has already passed; 290 would be more transitional (albeit one could see the back-flash of Netero in 291 as transitional too, I guess). A fight on itself never says much about the storytelling, at least not in the context of that fight itself. It's simply better (I'm not saying 291 was crap, mind you) because it brought some 'intelligence' back into the fight. You actually know what they were thinking, what their strategies and plans are...which in turn makes it more than a simple 'slapfest' as someone described the 291 chapter. Imagine 292 without any text; many things would not make much sense, it would not be possible to regard it as something that builds up to a special attack. It could just be seen as the king getting bitchslapped but never learning from his mistakes, for instance. With narration and all the other things said, it becomes clear there is much more to it, however.


Does it HA2VE to be third person narration to tell a something? Well, no, but some things would be very difficult to tell from the standpoint from one of the persons involved (in the attack of the palace), since he couldn't actually *know* those things, and others are just condensed more this way while having them explain by a character would take even more time and scenes (and would generate even more whining of those that don't like 'too much' talk).

All in all, it depends on whether you like the narration style; if you don't, it'll be 'too much' quite fast, I guess. But for me it's a nice change from his (Togashis') usual style, and it has some benefits (as described above) as well.



> btw if you want to make comments about what a well-done story is, then i suggest you stop watching your animu and pick-up the better seinens. then maybe you will see where i'm coming from when i'm being a bitch and criticizing everything





what? Where? Animu?



Was that still directed at me?

I would never _say_ you're a bitch though, sis!   


That said, I've seen and read quite a lot of Seinen manga/anime too, sis... possibly even more than you. 

I also think you're using 'story' too much as an synonym for '(sub)plot'.



perman07 said:


> Could you please elaborate on this one? I could accept him not being the best, but there are a couple of facts that make me pretty certain he is AT LEAST top 5:
> - Zeno (who was indicated as being somewhat equal with Kuroro) talked about Netero with big reverance.
> - Hisoka wanted to fight him, just like how he wanted to fight Kuroro. Kuroro has probably had the greatest feat so far among humans by holding of Zeno and Silva. Having Hisoka want to fight him is implicitly an acknowledgement of strength.
> - With the prospect of fighting Pitou, Netero was enthusiastic about getting to fight someone who was actually more powerful than him for the first time in a long while.





Man, I understand you're eagerness for it, but it's been a while, and there were so many things that have been discussed, that I really don't feel up to repeat them once again. There should be a way to checkbox posts you deem important, so one could just 'click' on it, and one would be back at that post one deemed worthy.

Or maybe such a system exist on this forum an I just don't know... 

Anyway, you should ask hgfds, chikky and danchou; they were all part of it; maybe they will feel more to it, or be able to give you the right starting link/post of the debate. It was rather complex, with average life expectancy of a nen-user (nen can be used to hold of old age), how normal deterioration of strength by old age happens, what the comparative nen-strength would be and have to have been, if Netero was still in the top 5 at his current age compared to Zeno, Silva, Ging, etc., how the strong nen-users like Hisoka, kuroro, etc. compare to Netero in relation to their respective age, etc.

We've had a long debate, and we not always see eye to eye because some lack logic but at the end the broad consensus was that it is more unlikely than likely, that Netero would still be in the top 5.

Your kind of arguments were brought up too, btw. But they're hardly compelling in a sense of correlation/causality. Take the fact Hisoka wanted to fight Netero. Well, yes, he wanted it, and Netero is still damn strong, and Hisoka is a fightacon...and that is enough to explain it. Nothing in there indicates Netero has still to be in the top 5 for Hisoka wanting to fight him; that's just speculation and pretty unsubstantiated, since Hisoka has been fighting a lot of others and they sure weren't all top 5 nen-fighters.

Anyway, I've already made a GWoT again, almost. For the whole debate I suggest you search in the past posts or ask one of the other main posters about it.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 19, 2010)

heh, about the top five and age, let me say that: Nen can not only 'hold off' old age, but there are nen technique that are explicitely said to make you younger, and at least one (biscuit's) that may have something to do with it.

So i don't know how much 'age' can go into it.

Frankly, i know i am alone in this here, but i don't think Kuroro/Hisoka are in the top 100.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 19, 2010)

> That's taking the interpretation way farther than it shoud. Kanmaru makes Killua much better, but if Kirua had a mook's body, Kanmaru wouldn't help him either.
> 
> Also, Kanmaru for now can only work for a handful of seconds



this



> If that were true he wouldn't be dissapearing from Yupi's sight in a flash of lightning




.......................


----------



## perman07 (Jan 19, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Man, I understand you're eagerness for it, but it's been a while, and there were so many things that have been discussed, that I really don't feel up to repeat them once again. There should be a way to checkbox posts you deem important, so one could just 'click' on it, and one would be back at that post one deemed worthy.
> 
> Or maybe such a system exist on this forum an I just don't know...
> 
> ...


First of all, even though Togashi is probably among the more mathematical guys in the shonen-fighting-manga-club, I don't think usage of equations can surpass manga quotes.

There is nothing indicating that deteriorations and such happen the same way to everybody. You are extrapolating IMO if this is your basis, even if the extrapolations are based on things Togashi have said.

Statements/quotes which directly concern Netero should be the basis for evaluating him. The main thing indicating he isn't the best is the statement about him being the top Nen user in the world 50 years ago. I think it's a lot to assume he's not even top 5 anymore personally.

The 50 years ago thingie can mean 1 of 2 things the way I see it:
1) It's meant to correlate with the time he finished that 10000-punches training, meaning that's when he _started_ being the best in the world.
2) It's meant to correlate with the time he _stopped_ being the best in the world, cause if he stopped being the best say 30 years ago, than that's what they say.

Linguistically, 2 makes more sense, but we have no idea how much deterioration has happened if 2 is true. Applying probabilities to it sounds weird.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 19, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> heh, about the top five and age, let me say that: Nen can not only 'hold off' old age, but there are nen technique that are explicitely said to make you younger, and at least one (biscuit's) that may have something to do with it.
> 
> So i don't know how much 'age' can go into it.
> 
> Frankly, i know i am alone in this here, but i don't think Kuroro/Hisoka are in the top 100.



Top 100 and top 5 are totally different levels.

Also, the slowing of age by nen is quite possible; it's explicitly said so. I do nowhere see an indication it's only by the use of very special hatsus.




perman07 said:


> First of all, even though Togashi is probably among the more mathematical guys in the shonen-fighting-manga-club, I don't think usage of equations can surpass manga quotes.
> 
> There is nothing indicating that deteriorations and such happen the same way to everybody. You are extrapolating IMO if this is your basis, even if the extrapolations are based on things Togashi have said.
> 
> ...



That's all nice in theory, but you can't get far with only what has been said, since not all that much has been said, and even that invariably has to be interpreted. And if you're going to interpret, then the only sensible way to do so is by logic and, indeed, extrapolation. What is said and shown has to be the starting point, sure, but you'll need to build up a reasoning too, to make some sort of argument.

But really, I can't be motivated by re-addressing the whole thing. It just boils down that he can't have been quite serious about being half his strength (I think chikky first indicated that), as long as you  take the premise that togashi doesn't use uberhaxored DBZ-level characters in HxH. But he still has to be stronger than Zeno, otherwise he wouldn't have said what he said, but without it being an insurmountable gap. If think we came to a 60-75% of his 'top'-time. But Netero is AT LEAST 110 years old, and old age has it's influence (of getting weaker), just like in reality, albeit more postponed due to nen.

Now, by contrast, if you compare Silva, who is in his.. ah, nm, or I'll end up repeating it after all.

Anyway, while usage of equations can not surpass manga quotes (as long as they're accepted as canon), it's also true it's one of the best options to deduce things reasonably while it doesn't contradict said quotations. And you offered nothing to contradict those reasonable assumptions based on logical comparison. 

Besides, we did use the facts as much as we could too; the proof lies in the fact we use the same starting-points, such as Netero saying he was the best 50 years ago. Somehow, you seem to deduce that means he's still in the top 5...but that last conjecture is based on nothing. If one would look at it logically, there is actually no way someone who is at his peak performance (aka at the top) 50 years ago, would still be at the top 50 years later. It's not logical to assume old age has no influence at all (in fact, Netero indicates it had a considerable effect); so which top athlete or master in martial arts has ever been able to remain in the top 5 fifty years after he actually *was* in that top 5?

It needs A LOT more speculation and conjecture to accept that, than accepting the more logical conclusion that no-one can still remain as high as they were 50 years later. What are the chances that he would -at most - only drop 4 places (if you contend he's still in the top 5), when he already lost half his strength (dixit Netero himself)? So, during the last 50 years, only 4 people have managed to crawl before Netero, now that he's at only 50% of when he was nr. 1? That seems highly unreasonable. If any rational analogy is used, then such a concept fails immediately.

But I hope chikky or danchou will pick this up for you. I'm gonna sleep now. ;-)


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





NeBy said:


> Only in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> Some of my GWoT are considered over-analysing by some, but that's mostly because I'm going to far to follow for them. I don't think there is such a thing as overanalysing, unless in the strict sense of analysing something to the point of getting in a self-reinforcing loop, where no solution can be found anymore.
> 
> ...






if you want to think that hxh is the pinnacle of storytelling then go ahead. i just happen to vehemently disagree. i just think it's possible to enjoy hxh without praising it to the highest levels it simply doesn't belong to.



> That said, I've seen and read quite a lot of Seinen manga/anime too, sis... possibly even more than you.



which ones and how do you think do they compare to hxh?



Arkeus said:


> Frankly, i know i am alone in this here, but i don't think Kuroro/Hisoka are in the top 100.



so the two currently strongest zaoldyecks, worldclass assassins zeno and silva, are also not in the top 100?

(because we all know zeno~=silva~=kuroro)


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 19, 2010)

> Also, the slowing of age by nen is quite possible; it's explicitly said so. I do nowhere see an indication it's only by the use of very special hatsus.



Not talking about slowness, but reversing age.



> so the two currently strongest zaoldyecks, worldclass assassins zeno and silva, are also not in the top 100?



It was hinted by the way the ryodan members talked about replacing dead members, that they themselves are good, but not so-good they couldn't easily find replacement for the battle-types.

I'd say most of the strongest of the nen users are hermit-like: they have their desires, and beyond that they couldn't give a sh*t.

Money wouldn't be of any import to them.


----------



## perman07 (Jan 19, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> Not talking about slowness, but reversing age.
> 
> 
> *
> ...


Even if Kuroro is the best nen-fighter in the world (which actually is a possibility), it could be easier to replace him than Pakunoda or Shizuku who can do things no other people can.

Even if the replacement fighter they found for Kuroro isn't anywhere near as good, lack of quality fighters isn't exactly Ryodan's problem.

This is a matter of replacing functions they fill, not about evaluating their levels.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 19, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> It was hinted by the way the ryodan members talked about replacing dead members, that they themselves are good, but not so-good they couldn't easily find replacement for the battle-types.



You're talking about the average Ryodan. Kuroro is leagues above most of them.

Plus you didn't really answer my question: are you saying that the world's strongest assassins, Zeno and Silva, are not even in the top 100? Do assassins suck that badly in the hunter world?



> I'd say most of the strongest of the nen users are hermit-like: they have their desires, and beyond that they couldn't give a sh*t.



And where did you get this idea?



perman07 said:


> Even if *Kuroro is the best nen-fighter* in the world (*which actually is a possibility*),



I like you 





> it could be easier to replace him than Pakunoda or Shizuku who can do things no other people can.
> 
> Even if the replacement fighter they found for Kuroro isn't anywhere near as good, lack of quality fighters isn't exactly Ryodan's problem.
> 
> This is a matter of replacing functions they fill, not about evaluating their levels.



Completely agree.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 20, 2010)

Chikkychappy read the chapters when they are listening to the tape left behind by Ging he says most hunters are selfishly-motivated people..I mean look at Ging himself.

Thats why it is plausible that there are people who are stronger than Netero who just dont give a darn.

I mean Hisoka and Kuroro would give the king a run for his money..the king has not faced this type of opponent yet...I dont care how good he is at that boardgame(he is not even the best at that...)


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 20, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Even if Kuroro is the best nen-fighter in the world (which actually is a possibility), it could be easier to replace him than Pakunoda or Shizuku who can do things no other people can.
> 
> Even if the replacement fighter they found for Kuroro isn't anywhere near as good, lack of quality fighters isn't exactly Ryodan's problem.
> 
> This is a matter of replacing functions they fill, not about evaluating their levels.



Pakunoda sure, Shizuku is a bit more iffy.

Chikky: the point about money was about Zena/Silva. The simple fact they do effort for money could mean they aren't that strong.

But, yeah, Netero *did* ask help from Zeno- though not in a fighting capacity.

And, btw, are you Saying Kuroro wouldn't have some nifty non-fighting capacity? like the prophecy girl's?



> I mean Hisoka and Kuroro would give the king a run for his money..the king has not faced this type of opponent yet...I dont care how good he is at that boardgame(he is not even the best at that...)



Sadly, unless hisoka really show he's in a whole different league than he has he probably would be one-shot by a tail's whip.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> Pakunoda sure, Shizuku is a bit more iffy.
> 
> Chikky: the point about money was about Zena/Silva. The simple fact they do effort for money could mean they aren't that strong.
> 
> ...



A tail whip would probably just give Hisoka a hard on.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 20, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> A tail whip would probably just give Hisoka a hard on.



If only...

Given Hisoka was seriously hurt from people like Kastro or severy dimnished Razor passes, unless he goes full-out from the start *and* he is much stronger than shown, it would probably kill him.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 20, 2010)

You guys overrate the king...


OMG gais raw i think

Air 266

from nexgear



*Spoiler*: __ 



palm... Gons little heart will be broken by the end of this arc.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well seems like palm is as good as dead too, they somehow managed to brain wash her or something


----------



## Fran (Jan 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



  What the fuck's happened to Palm?


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 20, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck's happened to Palm?




*Spoiler*: __ 




She turned into hairball? 

That's what you get for sleeping with the King


----------



## Fran (Jan 20, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it might have been traumatized sex with Bizef the Secretary 

She looks so fucked out of her mind, a bit like Novu.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 20, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Probably 

I wanna know what the fuck is that round thing on her forehead lol


----------



## Danchou (Jan 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, that's pretty messed up. I sort of feel sad for her.

I also feel trolled.

Netero's Hyakushiki Zero explodes in next weeks chapter! NOT.

I guess it can't hurt to lower the pace a bit.

Also seems like the art for this chapter got back to being relatively sketchy. I would've hoped we had topnotch art for the rest of the run. 

@Hisoka, my takes is that it's probably something to do with her nen tracking ability. In the past she's used something like that to find her target.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That's Palm... 

Damn Gon is gonna have some more tears to shed.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 20, 2010)

What..what happened to..

..


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 20, 2010)

what what? is it kuroro vs hisoka already?


----------



## Intus Legere (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, it's a bit too early for Hisoka vs Kuroro, but I won't complain.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



haha Bayonetta's in HxH


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> what what? is it kuroro vs hisoka already?



Where do people get this from?

Also lol at this chapter. I forgot who that woman even is


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 20, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Where do people get this from?
> 
> Also lol at this chapter. I forgot who that woman even is



*Spoiler*: __ 



crazy chick gon went on a date with around when he was fighting Knuckle


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




But to be honest nothing much has happened in this chapter neither ...

when is anything gonna move forward for once?


----------



## Danchou (Jan 20, 2010)

Here's still a pic that wasn't in the raw from before. I think it's the last page of the chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Knuckle goes after Pufu.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 20, 2010)

Seriously what the hell happened to Palm. Wonder if she'll return to normal if they pull that thing from her head. Is there anything about how much time there's left at Gon's situation.


----------



## krizma (Jan 20, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Where do people get this from?
> 
> Also lol at this chapter. I forgot who that woman even is



Thanks for the spoiler 

I guess it's not netero vs. king this week


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2010)

krizma said:


> Thanks for the spoiler


"There's a female in this chapter" really spoils the entire week for you doesn't it


----------



## krizma (Jan 20, 2010)

Zaru said:


> "There's a female in this chapter" really spoils the entire week for you doesn't it



Yes. There's only one possible person you would refer to as 'woman' that could occur at this time, and that is Palm.

I forgive you though


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 20, 2010)

^You have to forgive him because if he negs you once you will bleed out of every hole in your body


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 20, 2010)

Not everyone gives a shit about negs/reps


----------



## Intus Legere (Jan 20, 2010)

Hm, thanks Ryan. I had no idea you also read HxH, though.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> If only...
> 
> Given Hisoka was seriously hurt from people like Kastro or severy dimnished Razor passes, unless he goes full-out from the start *and* he is much stronger than shown, it would probably kill him.



He is obviously much stronger than he seems otherwise he wouldn't be challenging people like Kuroro and netero to fights. He wasn't seriously hurt by kastro, he was toying with him and razor wasn't a joke. He's probably on higher level than the entire invasion group. You don't think his dodgeballs wouldn't hurt Moru or Knuckle?

He probably wouldn't beat the king but he sure as hell isn't as weak as you're making him out to be.



krizma said:


> Yes. There's only one possible person you would refer to as 'woman' that could occur at this time, and that is Palm.
> 
> I forgive you though



You don't know that for sure.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2010)

Did someone say Hisoka? That can't be, they can't just skip over the King fight can they?


----------



## Intus Legere (Jan 20, 2010)

I'd say Hisoka is probably comparable to Kuroro; at least he does seem to be significantly stronger than the rest of the Ryodan. Though I'm sure he wouldn't be on the same level as Meryem and Netero, as both seem to be one tier higher than the likes of Kuroro and Zeno, from what I can remember.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 20, 2010)

Intus Legere said:


> Hm, thanks Ryan. I had no idea you also read HxH, though.



I guess this would be a prefect time to remind you that I was the one who told you to read it, you silly. I'm an huge fan of the series and an old one.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 20, 2010)

crappy chapter is crappy. I am disappoint.


----------



## Intus Legere (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, I guess I remember after all, excuse my terrible memory. I've just caught up with HxH, and after reading it all, I like it better than Yuyu Hakusho, or One Piece, for a comparison. The only somewhat boring part was the Greed Island arc, which seemed practically filler. But overall, it's been a good read.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, can't argue with that. The verse is much more interesting than that of YYH and the execution is a lot better, so hopefully it will stay a little bit longer. I'm still reading YYH, almost near the end - and I must say, I don't like it, at all.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 20, 2010)

Why people are talking about Hisoka vs Kuroro ? I didn't see nothing of this on the raw.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 20, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> if you want to think that hxh is the pinnacle of storytelling then go ahead. i just happen to vehemently disagree. i just think it's possible to enjoy hxh without praising it to the highest levels it simply doesn't belong to.





Your former statement has no bearing on the latter. I too think it's possible to enjoy hxh without praising it to the highest levels, but that doesn't mean I think overanalysing is the problem in HxH. In fact, I think the analysing-part is one of its strengths.

I do think HxH is pretty much at the pinnacle of _shounen_ though. It's one of the best in its genre, but obviously seinen is another genre, and comparing the two is like comparing oranges with apples. For the rest I have no problem saying that there are also some things in which HxH is not the very best (I've been saying that for two years, and your almost repeating literally what I said). For instance - as I have said not too long ago in a former post - the overall storyline "searching for daddy" is a bit weak. It only serves as a thin red line to loosely bind together the different arcs, but it's not really something all that compelling or mysterious. It doesn't NEED it though, since the strengths of HxH lay elsewhere, but still, nothing would have prohibited a better overall story if Togashi had put effort in it.



Arkeus said:


> If only...
> 
> Given Hisoka was seriously hurt from people like Kastro or severy dimnished Razor passes, unless he goes full-out from the start *and* he is much stronger than shown, it would probably kill him.



Well, that with Kastro was a bit willful playing, just like with Gon. Hisoka has a bit of an SM tendencies. 

That said, I already indicated that Hisoka, while a splendid 'evil' character, has not actually _shown_ us much. We've seen him wanting to fight plenty of times, but we've never seen him _actually_ fight someone of elite-level. And now we can speculate all we want, and say he has much more to show us than he did as yet...but that sort of speculative argument has no validity, because one could say the same of Kuroro and every other fighter we didn't see the nen-powers of to the fullest extend. 

If we leave out speculation, and just go by the facts, it's clear Kuroro has the advantage as of yet.



Danchou said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 







Zaru said:


> "There's a female in this chapter" really spoils the entire week for you doesn't it



:S   



Hisoka said:


> Not everyone gives a shit about negs/reps



So true, alas. 



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> He is obviously much stronger than he seems otherwise he wouldn't be challenging people like Kuroro and netero to fights. He wasn't seriously hurt by kastro, he was toying with him and razor wasn't a joke. He's probably on higher level than the entire invasion group. You don't think his dodgeballs wouldn't hurt Moru or Knuckle?
> 
> He probably wouldn't beat the king but he sure as hell isn't as weak as you're making him out to be.
> 
> You don't know that for sure.



Conjecture. And no, we don't know it for sure, but going by the facts, Hisoka only has shown us to be above average, not that he's elite-material. See also above.



Ryan said:


> Yeah, can't argue with that. The verse is much more interesting than that of YYH and the execution is a lot better, so hopefully it will stay a little bit longer. I'm still reading YYH, almost near the end - and I must say, I don't like it, at all.



YYH was ok if you looked for a DBZ-like shounen. In fact, now and then you see the embryonic stadia of genius in there too. But it's much more matured in HxH, and without doubt HxH is a tenfold better in almost all respects (except maybe getting regular chapters and art, but I don't know enough of the history of YYH to be sure).

Edit: the chapter - while not the zero attack I expected (why did they say it would be in the next chapter anyway, then?!  the bastards!) - does seem rather interesting.

And that ain't Palm, you trolls!


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 20, 2010)

What do you mean its not Palm?


----------



## blueblip (Jan 20, 2010)

Danchou said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol hiatus !

Seriously, if Togashi goes on hiatus before Hyakushiki Zero is revealed, I just might take that vacation I was planning for the winter this year a little sooner, and pay him a visit.


----------



## Neelon (Jan 20, 2010)

Lol hiatus is incoming guys!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just look at the way that gon was drawn in this chapter 



Troll chapter good job togashi


----------



## The Imp (Jan 20, 2010)

krizma said:


> Yes. There's only one possible person you would refer to as 'woman' that could occur at this time, and that is Palm.
> 
> I forgive you though



or snotgirl


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 20, 2010)

Neelon said:


> Lol hiatus is incoming guys!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Pretty much it ....


----------



## Stroev (Jan 20, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> Pretty much it ....


Impossible!


----------



## blueblip (Jan 20, 2010)

Maybe Hyakushiki Zero is the ability to send HxH into a null state, forever frozen and never to be finished, but too much of a potential cash cow to be canceled. Seriously Togashi, hoooooow many hooooours can you spend with your hot wife, befooooore she stoops being hot?


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 20, 2010)

If it goes on Hiatus again so soon, then I am done with this fucking manga. A mangaka can only take the piss so many times, I will accept no excuses short of Togashi losing a limb or some shit like that.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 20, 2010)

That's what we tell ourselves each time. Yet we come back for more. We're a sad, sad bunch.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 20, 2010)

Of course if there ever be another chapter none of us here are not gonna ignore and not read it 

but this shit is crazy, specially when he looks all good and dandy!


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 20, 2010)

blueblip said:


> That's what we tell ourselves each time. Yet we come back for more. We're a sad, sad bunch.





Hisoka said:


> Of course if there ever be another chapter none of us here are not gonna ignore and not read it
> 
> but this shit is crazy, specially when he looks all good and dandy!



If he does it again I am serious in saying I wont be bothering again with it, to be honest if it's done again then it's a fact this manga will never end or it will have a rushed ending. Perhaps once it finishes I might pick it up, of course all this is* if *it goes on hiatus again which I don?t think it is...........I hope.


----------



## krizma (Jan 20, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> or snotgirl



I doubt Zaru forgot about the snotgirl which was shown just a few chapters ago. Palm on the other hand didnt appear in a few years...


----------



## NeBy (Jan 20, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> What do you mean its not Palm?



I refuse to accept it! 

Didn't Palm only escape a day ago, with Bizef and Werefin searching for her, also only a day before the attack at the palace? And wasn't it said that it takes 3 days for someone to become an ant? So how comes Palm is already an ant?! 

I refuse to believe in Togashi's lack of logical genius! 

Or maybe I read it wrong about the timeframes, that's possible too! 

But if not, it just doesn't compute. 



Oh, yeah; @hgfds, chikky and hisoka... I made something  :

Neby >>>


----------



## NeBy (Jan 20, 2010)

KEWLS' TRANSLATION:

Spoilers


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 20, 2010)

Who said she is an ant?


----------



## NeBy (Jan 20, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> Who said she is an ant?



Well, the pictures are kinda fuzzy, but isn't she crawling out of an egg, and doesn't her arms look _fishy_?

Edit: and also because the translation says:

捕まったんだ護衛軍に・・・　そして　
Killua: She was caught by the guards... and
変えられた
she was changed.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 20, 2010)

ahem,is the scan out ?
if not (which it's),keep it in a spoiler tag


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 20, 2010)

well no one bothered I did at first lol


----------



## blueblip (Jan 20, 2010)

For shame at the lack of spoiler tags!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyhoos, looks like Knuckle is going from Yupi to Pufu. What good that will do is beyond me. Yupi's shown that the Royal Guards have such huge amounts of nen that not enough interest will ever accumulate. Yupi only got hit because he was raging and didn't give a shit. Pufu doesn't really seem the type to trade hits with anyone. Just hope the NEXT chapter doesn't meander off into a pointless Palm-is-raging storyline.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 20, 2010)

no problem 
for the future,just keep it in a spoiler tag


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 20, 2010)

blueblip said:


> For shame at the lack of spoiler tags!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 




Exactly I dont understand what is togashi thinking bringing this out of nowhere now when we have so many other unresolved situations left in hand from years ago

It makes me wanna rage


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2010)

Spoiler tags!!!!

There won't be a Hiatus, wasn't it claimed that Togashi will keep going for as long as he can?


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 20, 2010)

I did not just come on this thread and read what I think I read....


----------



## blueblip (Jan 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Spoiler tags!!!!
> 
> There won't be a Hiatus, wasn't it claimed that Togashi will keep going for as long as he can?


For some reason, I don't find that reassuring...


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jan 20, 2010)

Creepy.

! ! !


----------



## hehey (Jan 20, 2010)

lol, Knuckle vs like 1/6th of Pufu (or was it 1/7th?), maybe he stands a chance?


----------



## The Imp (Jan 20, 2010)

it's been a while since we saw killua's yo-yo's


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 20, 2010)

my favourite chapter so far,killua's analysis of different stituations is always great
can't wait to see him fighting


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2010)

fuck not palm, NOT PAAAAAAAAAAAAAALM!!!!!!!!!!!!!

chapter was good but fuck knuckle, his fights last too long.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 20, 2010)

I am officially caught up with this series. I'm finally one of the cool kids!  

Anyway, I must say that HxH is pure gold. Only shounen that is touching One Piece (at least that I've read). The level of depth to the world, the development of the characters... just a shame that Togashi has to be so flighty.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 20, 2010)

^^welcomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

pufu my favourite royal guard :WOW


----------



## Rykiel (Jan 20, 2010)

ha ha yeah killua's analysis reminded me that sometimes mind games can  be better than physical fights. Good ol' Togashi

Also, Black Widow doesn't seem half-bad


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 20, 2010)

I think gon will be more mature after this arc,can't see him going back to the pure naive kid,he once was


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 20, 2010)

I can't believe Palm was turned in to a Ant, great chapter.


----------



## Intus Legere (Jan 20, 2010)

Reading the chapter right now. I'd still have prefered if it was actually a Hisoka vs. Kuroro chapter.



Mattaru said:


> Because 98% of the people here are Hisoka or Kuroro tards.
> Give another 1% for the Pokkuro-tards. And the final 1% for the Tompa-tards.



I thought there would be lots of fargirlsm (and fanboyism, go figure) going for Killua and Kurapika around here. Well, maybe the long hiatus affected that as well.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 20, 2010)

yes his art got better again


----------



## HazardNights (Jan 20, 2010)

I kept shaking my head as the read the chapter hoping oh so hoping what I was reading wasn't going to be true in the end. It was though. Poor Palm. Killua once again thinking about Gon first is still great to see. This whole Ant situation is going have to leave a lasting impression on Gon.  I just don't want the likable, good natured aspect about him doesn't disappear. Here's hoping what happen can be altered in some way. 

Do you think Killua will do it in the end? Hard to tell at times what he'll do I think.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2010)

i didn't really like palm, so no loss here. i wanna see gon fight soon


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 20, 2010)

Gon can't fight. At least not rationally


----------



## Proxy (Jan 20, 2010)

Another one bites the dust?

First Kaito, now Palm? I'll admit, she does look better after this "upgrade."

Knuckle being there isn't really doing much, so I hope his match is short.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 21, 2010)

Killua probably is not prepared to kill Palm..although he has a charge so avoiding her attacks should be no problem.

Well Gon is  going to fin out about Palm somehow..hope he isnt too fucked up after this arc.


----------



## Xell (Jan 21, 2010)

Killua's chapters always seem to be interesting. Definitely one of the best chapters in a while.


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 21, 2010)

*Hunter x Hunter Special : Hunter's Guide MQ/HQ RAW*

Oh man !!! this is awsome !! Many thanks to kewl0210 !

As per today's chapter ,it is great..Killua


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 21, 2010)

He is going to kill Palm,isn't he? 

If this was another shonen manga,I guess that he would have just destroyed the thingy on her head and all would have been alright.

But seeing as this is HxH Killua will just kill her in self-defense..a fact which will drive a split in his friendship with Gon and which would suck monumentally.
Fuck.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2010)

owned.


----------



## Fran (Jan 21, 2010)

tkROUT said:


> *Hunter x Hunter Special : Hunter's Guide MQ/HQ RAW*
> 
> Oh man !!! this is awsome !! Many thanks to kewl0210 !
> 
> As per today's chapter ,it is great..Killua



Oh wow. 
That's really cool - was that recent?


Reading through it now. Character DATABOOK STATS  - - - in before raging fan debate.

cool artwork too


----------



## hussamb (Jan 21, 2010)

am i the only one who just want this arc to end???!!!
it seems this arc will stay for another year before end!!!


----------



## perman07 (Jan 21, 2010)

hussamb said:


> am i the only one who just want this arc to end???!!!
> it seems this arc will stay for another year before end!!!


I reckon this arc will take a minimum of 20 chapters to finish, possibly a lot more. Hasn't Togashi consistently written less than 20 chapters every year for the last years now?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 21, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> Oh wow.
> That's really cool - was that recent?



Nope, it was released on June 2004. I saw it on the net a couple of times, but just as an item to buy from sites such as e-bay. Glad someone finally uploaded it.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for that anyway. I wonder what those stats mean.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 21, 2010)

Palm 

Great chapter but Palm was an interesting character

To see her die would break my and Gons heart


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 21, 2010)

am I the only one who prefer that Gon put his spiky hair down in the future arc?

and Palm, now we have the legit reason to kill you off. 

but seriously, I totally forgot about her existence until this chapter..Haha


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 21, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> am I the only one who prefer that Gon put his spiky hair down in the future arc?
> 
> and Palm, now we have the legit reason to kill you off.
> 
> but seriously, I totally forgot about her existence until this chapter..Haha



I didnt knew who palm was everyone in the manga was talking about


----------



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2010)

When did she appear to begin with?


----------



## Danchou (Jan 21, 2010)

Chapter 200



I want to know who caught Palm. She said she was intending to die on the spot if she was found out. They must not have known who she was or what she's capable off since they would have forced her to spill the beans about the invasion. I bet it was Werefin (the wolf ant). He needs to die already.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 21, 2010)

read the chapter.

awesome. and quite creeeeeeepy. took me second reading to fully understand it, lol. that was a nice analysis togashi 



> Oh, yeah; @hgfds, chikky and hisoka... I made something  :
> 
> Neby >>>



crap idea, crap execution, blatantly false message





Intus Legere said:


> Reading the chapter right now. I'd still have prefered if it was actually a Hisoka vs. Kuroro chapter.



I was kidding  That won't come til 2025



hussamb said:


> am i the only one who just want this arc to end???!!!
> it seems this arc will stay for another year before end!!!



you're not alone my friend


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 21, 2010)

from nexgear:



> Togashi demonstrates his brilliance again! Hyakushiki Zero, we see nothing, pure genius!


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 21, 2010)

Great chapter read it this morning!

Togashi leaves us with yet another cliffhanger added that we have to wait for to get resolved for how long now? Lets be optimistic maybe 2 years time we see what would be the result of Palm vs Killua


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 21, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> He is going to kill Palm,isn't he?
> 
> If this was another shonen manga,I guess that he would have just destroyed the thingy on her head and all would have been alright.
> 
> ...



I can see Killua finally giving in to his instincts and realizing that he can't hold back anymore and kills Palm. At the same time Gon, while hearing some noises within the placae area, goes to check for one sec.

He then comes and sees Killua killing Palm while her sanity closely returns and cries out for Gon. Cue rage scene...


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 21, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> I can see Killua finally giving in to his instincts and realizing that he can't hold back anymore and kills Palm. At the same time Gon, while hearing some noises within the placae area, goes to check for one sec.
> 
> He then comes and sees Killua killing Palm while her sanity closely returns and cries out for Gon. Cue rage scene...



if Killua and Gon get separated, specially for those reasons I would be one pissed off reader


----------



## blueblip (Jan 21, 2010)

^lolNice. Shit, if you think about it, there's no way this arc will end before another hiatus. A look at a list of unresolved things/things to be seen before this arc:
- Gon vs. Pitou, with Pitou showing her entire nen arsenal (minimum 5-6 chapters)

- King going all out and showing his full nen arsenal. This excludes the King-Netero fight, FYI (4-5 chapters)

- King vs. Netero (???)

- Pufu in an all out fight showcasing his entire nen arsenal (3-4 chapters)

- Palm resolution (2-3 chapters)

- Knuckle and Shoot resolution. I'll throw in Meleron in here to be optimistic about it (3-4 chapters)

- Morau resolution (???-does he even count now)

- Bizef/Werefin/Ikarugo resolution (2-3 chapters)

- Snot girl resolution (2 chapters easy)

- Freeing the people/arc story wrap up + immediate aftermath (4-5 chapters)

Even assuming that multiple plot points take up space in single chapters, that's easily 25 chapters worth of stuff left. 25 weeks means around 6 months, give or take. No way in hell is Togashi's lazy ass going to let him work for 6 months without a break. We're doomed.




















































Again.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 21, 2010)

If its another hiatus my idol threats to destory Togashis PS3 will actually materialise


----------



## The Imp (Jan 21, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> I can see Killua finally giving in to his instincts and realizing that he can't hold back anymore and kills Palm. At the same time Gon, while hearing some noises within the placae area, goes to check for one sec.
> 
> He then comes and sees Killua killing Palm while her sanity closely returns and cries out for Gon. Cue rage scene...



With the way Gon is now he won't be leaving that room for anything.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 21, 2010)

@ blueblip - Exactly my point, it seems like Togashi doesnt even want to resolve anything but instead likes to unwrap more shit half open


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 21, 2010)

pufu being potcleaned?


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 21, 2010)

Also wasnt knuckle already almost beaten to death? WTF is he doing wanting to fight pufu?

if not sorry for my rusty memory


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 21, 2010)

don't think he's tired yet. all he did was run around, punch yuupi a few times and activated potclean for only 11 minutes. he even tried to challenge yuupi last time though the latter declined

all in all, he still has a lot left in the tank


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 21, 2010)

Im interested how long Pufu can hold potclean until its over for him

I doubt he is a stamina monster


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 21, 2010)

probably less than 7 minutes


----------



## krizma (Jan 21, 2010)

FYI guys, I read that the text at the end of every chapter is always wrong - it's a SJ rite. It isn't even written by the author but by someone who has no clue whatsoever. Just look at previous hxh chapters...

Also, it was kind of obvious that the king vs. netero fight wouldn't be concluded in one rush... there's still other things to be resolved before that (the obvious climax of the arc) happens.

I thought the chapter was pretty good first read. Killua's analysis was top-notch, and Palm as an ant looks badass.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 21, 2010)

if togashi wants an easy way out of this one he can do:

gon vs 1/6 pufu
knuckle potcleaning pitou

but of course there's no way gon will take-on anyone but pitou and knuckle won't risk the life of komugi or attack a somewhat humanized pitou.

sigh our heroes


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 21, 2010)

krizma said:


> FYI guys, I read that the text at the end of every chapter is always wrong - it's a SJ rite. It isn't even written by the author but by someone who has no clue whatsoever. Just look at previous hxh chapters...


I didnt get this sorry for being stupid but what do you mean?

Also thanks I see so knuckle is fine for now but yeah as we know he is just gonna be useless.

I wonder what type of attack pufu has


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 21, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> I didnt get this sorry for being stupid but what do you mean?



he means the "hyakushi zero explodes next chapter!" from last chapter wasn't written togashi's fault, so he wasn't trying to trick us or anything.



> Also thanks I see so knuckle is fine for now but yeah as we know he is just gonna be useless.



 but why? i think he'll try to "talk" to pufu and then discover he's an incurably gay asshole and thus attack him.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 21, 2010)

good thing hxh will never get canceled, because if that wasn't the case, i'd fear for it.



Psyren (Lead Color)
One Piece
Naruto
Gintama
Bleach
Nurarihyon no Mago (Color & Cover)
Toriko
Kochi Kame
Beelzebub (Color)
Reborn
Kuroko no Basket
Inumaru
Sket Dance
Medaka Box (Color)
Hunter x Hunter
Kanata Seven Change
Hetappi Manga
Bakuman
Rilienthal
Hokenshitsu
Neko Wappa
Jaguar

another week in the middle of sj chart.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> probably less than 7 minutes



didn't he already cancel potclean by yupi's request because he was about to kill moru?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2010)

Lol Rankings don't matter for HxH, its more popular with the older readers anyway. the youngers ones think Bleach is a good manga. Im glad to see Psyren get the lead colour tho.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 21, 2010)

Another chapter of hunterXhunter!!! But first I have to read the trash to get that ritual out of the way. Starting with bleach, one piece, and now naruto (the order they are in one manga). HunterXHunter will give bleach to my eyes and renew my hope in good manga. All praise the badassery.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2010)

Now just imagine if FMA and HxH came out together, it'd help us get rid of the memory of Bleach and now naruto.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 21, 2010)

I didn't know the ants could do that.........palm....damn....nova should see her


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2010)

Hopefully Gon goes on an ant killing spree.


----------



## ragnara (Jan 21, 2010)

What the hell happended with Gon's picture?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Now just imagine if FMA and HxH came out together, it'd help us get rid of the memory of Bleach and now naruto.



HXH is enough. Mostly because well mini review in hxh thread.

Bleach involves a bunch of guys standing around. Some talking. More guys standing around. Some pathetic sword play. More talking. BANKAI!!

conclusion. I can forget this manga ever existed when this shit ends. Even sadder is how many people think Aizen is some big villian when he proceeds to do nothing, sit on his ass, and give pompous speeches. Apparently the only real goal Aizen has is to smell his own fart and move his index finger millimeters at a time. Surely the good guys have nothing to fear. 

One Piece, big spoiler for the mentally retarded. Ace is saved. Luffy punches out his "I fought with gold fucking rodgers multiple times" grandfather out (so hard that he was knocked straight out of platform in fact). Old Garp should probably be facing a court martial for losing to his grandson on purpose (but probably won't).

conclusion. Forget the fact that no one dies in one piece, does bad things even happen to good people outside of a flashbacks?

Naruto: Sasuke vs Danzo!! Surprisingly this chapter didn't make me gag from the low quality like the previous two. But remains uninspiring, while it feels a little like the old naruto this forum is named after, the fight is mostly uninteresting and lacking any real energy. New techniques fly around with very little fanfare on my part and the whole damn fight can be summed up to "my chakra is slightly bigger than yours". 

conclusion. This is really a waiting game. Every chapter we see if Kishi has the ballz to kill sasuke. This could theoretically be the turning point of the manga, but I highly doubt that. Even if Sasuke dies it will do nothing to the story telling since he has zero plot relevance.


----------



## Fran (Jan 21, 2010)

"There's no room for anything else in his heart."


Damn right, he's fantasizing about how he's going to gently defile Pitou with his fishing rod when he's done healing the snotmachine.


Hey, Gon's fishing rod, there's a thought. 
Gon's Fishing Rod + Nen: Manipulation = Super Power Up.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 21, 2010)

Question, how would Pitou heal Kaito to begin with, seeing as how his head was dismembered already?

When will this arc be animated?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 21, 2010)

If Pitou had the ability to do that im sure she would have done it already.

Bringing "Kaito" back would be one of the most broken abilities. No dragon balls please.
Im surprised no one has told Gon that it's ridiculous that Kaito can be bought back to counciousness.

Everybody just  let him go on believing he could bring the dead back..

My guess is Pitou is just lying to get Komugi healed.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 21, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Question, how would Pitou heal Kaito to begin with, seeing as how his head was dismembered already?
> 
> When will this arc be animated?



Never

Never


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 21, 2010)

ragnara said:


> What the hell happended with Gon's picture?



the bad drawings of the previous chapters were done of purpiz n represent gonz distressed state of mind

oh how clever togash1 iz g-niuz


----------



## Proxy (Jan 21, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> If Pitou had the ability to do that im sure she would have done it already.
> 
> Bringing "Kaito" back would be one of the most broken abilities. No dragon balls please.
> Im surprised no one has told Gon that it's ridiculous that Kaito can be bought back to counciousness.
> ...



All Pitou would have needed to do is release what was controlling him to begin with, but it doesn't look that easy.

And if Komugi's taking so long, then surely something like Kaito's condition would take forever, which doesn't seem possible. It would be a really broken technique.



Hisoka said:


> Never
> 
> Never



Don't dash my hopes 

@Eld: I guess that's him supposedly distraught? 

It does look like just poor Togashi scribbles though, or by a kid trying to draw Gon


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 21, 2010)

About Knuckle and the butterlfy guard:

The guard is, right now, not in this body, so there is no telling what potclean would do to him. It may even outright kill him, or maybe tell knuckle that they are close to finiding the king.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2010)

> Im surprised no one has told Gon that it's ridiculous that Kaito can be bought back to counciousness.



I think most people trust him to come to his own decision about it, and expect he will have to decide by himself since he won't accpet anyone elses opinion.

Anyway chapter was tense, Killua is gonna wipe the floor with Palm.

As for the new development, Knuckle really isn't in any condition to fight another guard so seems like he's just gonna try to help Gon in one little way he can. Seems like a bit of a suicide attempt.


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I think most people trust him to come to his own decision about it, and expect he will have to decide by himself since he won't accpet anyone elses opinion.
> 
> Anyway chapter was tense, Killua is gonna wipe the floor with Palm.
> 
> As for the new development, Knuckle really isn't in any condition to fight another guard so seems like he's just gonna try to help Gon in one little way he can. Seems like a bit of a suicide attempt.



Knuckle shouldn't be very fatigued at this point, I think he has more mental stress from this battle than anything else. I'm also not sure how much Pufu has left at this point since he said he was slowly slipping away without Gon noticing and planned on leaving only a 1/7 shell. This could actually be a good fight, Knuckle really needs to redeem himself for Morau as well, I really hope he manages to kill Pufu.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 21, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Forget the fact that no one dies in one piece, does bad things even happen to good people outside of a flashbacks?



Yes, bad things in fact "does" happen to good people outside of flashbacks.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2010)

> I really hope he manages to kill Pufu.



Well he really will only defeat a part of him if he does, but me too, one less enemy.

I actually kind of agree with Wuzzman, the events that led to saving Ace were kind of incredibly farfetched, I did enjoy it tho.

Gon and Pitou soon Togashi, we need some main character action.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I actually kind of agree with Wuzzman, the events that led to saving Ace were kind of incredibly farfetched, I did enjoy it tho.



The entire arc was far fetched to me. That doesn't give the guy the right to ask crazy questions in a poor attempt to bunch up OP with the likes of Naruto and Bleach.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 21, 2010)

Proxy said:


> It does look like just poor Togashi scribbles though, or by a kid trying to draw Gon


Speaking of kid trying to draw, could it be that they are his kid's efforts? 



Ennoea said:


> Well he really will only defeat a part of him if he does, but me too, one less enemy.
> 
> Gon and Pitou soon Togashi, we need some main character action.



Dreaaaaaaaaam on dreaaaaaaaaaam on 

it has been nearly 40 chapters, almost 2 years and the overall plot has not moved an inch forward. If anything we have more open doors


----------



## Furious George (Jan 21, 2010)

Does anyone have any theories on what nen abilities The King might have? 

I'm thinking it has something to do with the universe falling and it not hurting him none,


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2010)

I would say we have more open doors, it will take a while but honestly other than Gon/Pitou and Netero's fight I'd say the rest will be easily be resolved. Obviously theres a while for the arc to finish but about 30 more chapters sounds right. Atleast there no hiatus soon.


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 21, 2010)

Palm, no! T_T

I was expecting her to be transformed, but there was a bit of me that was kind of hoping she would somehow remain herself and overcome it. That's kind of a shame. Oh well, should be an interesting fight.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2010)

I think her rage got the better of her, if she had seen Gon first perhaps she would have been able to fight it, tho I doubt it.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 21, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> Palm, no! T_T
> 
> I was expecting her to be transformed, but there was a bit of me that was kind of hoping she would somehow remain herself and overcome it. That's kind of a shame. Oh well, should be an interesting fight.



I think there is still a chance she will overcome it. 

All evidence shows that these ants can get all human and moral again pretty quick.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 21, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ^^welcomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> pufu my favourite royal guard :WOW



pitou >>>>>>>> Poofu


----------



## Inugami (Jan 21, 2010)

ouch I'm disappointed not wanted to see Palm until the end of the arc =/ and of course I think nobody wanted a Killua vs Palm fight in this moment.

well at least its better than that stupid octopus .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2010)

I forgot what happened to the Octopus


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 21, 2010)

Didnt he sacrificed himself or something?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 21, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> Didnt he sacrificed himself or something?



He chickened out at the last minute and hid in the control room from the lobster... I think.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2010)

Spineless bastard

Lets dissuss the awesome orb on Palm's forehead.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 21, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> He chickened out at the last minute and hid in the control room from the lobster... I think.



lol sorry true I like to kill off my characters off panel makes life hell of a lot easier 



Ennoea said:


> Spineless bastard
> 
> Lets dissuss the awesome orb on Palm's forehead.



oh yes I wanna know what it is too =D


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2010)

I say its shoots lasers but I could be wrong


----------



## Inugami (Jan 21, 2010)

I think its a egg .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2010)

It doesn't look like an egg, more like some sort of third eye or something.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> It doesn't look like an egg, more like some sort of third eye or something.



That is what i was going to say as well, I thought maybe she uses it to see further


----------



## Furious George (Jan 21, 2010)

Third eye makes the most sense for a clairvoyant... but then again, eggs ARE pretty tasty.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 21, 2010)

isn't the shell with gon pufu's main body?

and does clairvoyance work at all when the person observed is nearby? or does it simply work less effectively? because if it's the latter it will be pretty cool: imperfect clairvoyance vs kammuru 



Ennoea said:


> Lets dissuss the awesome orb on Palm's forehead.



it's a crystal ball

oh wait i see. the crystal ball she was using before has been implanted in her, so her clairvoyant powers are now internal to her

k just guessing around


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2010)

Some sort of mystic ball I guess, her predicting lottery numbers won't make much of a difference when Killua rips it off her head.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 21, 2010)

I'd go with what chikk mentioned. Her nen ability did have an orb with it, so it's probably tied to that.


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 22, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> isn't the shell with gon pufu's main body?
> 
> and does clairvoyance work at all when the person observed is nearby? or does it simply work less effectively? because if it's the latter it will be pretty cool: imperfect clairvoyance vs kammuru
> 
> ...



I believe it is Pufu's main body based on what he said with morau, his main body can only shrink down to a certain size, he probably wouldn't risk being detected so most likely his main body is still there with Gon.

Interesting idea about the crystal ball too, whoever put her in that egg to begin with probably had gained an idea of her power and decided to improve her design.


----------



## krizma (Jan 22, 2010)

It's the crystal orb Palm used before. It was even hold by a merman - and look how Palms arms look now - fishy. There is no doubt:

Omamori Himari 38

OH NOEZ look at that drawing. Why is togashi trolling us with such bad scribbles

Omamori Himari 38


----------



## NeBy (Jan 22, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> Didnt he sacrificed himself or something?



I wish! 

He had an emo-moment again and chickened out to kill the lobster, and was going to search for Palm to save her from harm. A fine job he did there too. 



Hisoka said:


> lol sorry true I like to kill off my characters off panel makes life hell of a lot easier
> 
> oh yes I wanna know what it is too =D



It's the orb she had.



chikkychappy said:


> isn't the shell with gon pufu's main body?
> 
> and does clairvoyance work at all when the person observed is nearby? or does it simply work less effectively? because if it's the latter it will be pretty cool: imperfect clairvoyance vs kammuru
> 
> ...



No, that's it. Because I was thinking just the same, so it has to be correct. 



lunchb0x said:


> I believe it is Pufu's main body based on what he said with morau, his main body can only shrink down to a certain size, he probably wouldn't risk being detected so most likely his main body is still there with Gon.
> 
> Interesting idea about the crystal ball too, whoever put her in that egg to begin with probably had gained an idea of her power and decided to improve her design.



That would have to be poofu; he's the 'expert' on those manners. Well, it could have been Pitou also, I guess, but I doubt it was yupi. And soldier ants have not the brains for it.

As for poofu's main body... it has not been explicitly stated, but I assume the main body could as well be with yupi. His main body is as big as a bee, so it it escapes through his back, I doubt Gon would notice. Also, it wouldn't be very smart of Poofu to leave only 1/7 of himself to defend his main body.

It's possible either way, but I think its a little more likely that his main body is heading towards the king.



chikkychappy said:


> interesting find. yeah, that's definitely it... pretty cool how togashi uses a detail as obscure as that.



Well, it wasn't THAT obscure; it's her main power, after all. I immediately thought of it when I saw the orb in her head. I doubt the power changed much, so it still must be for clairvoyance - maybe she can read the moves Killua's gonna make before it happens. That would make a nice fight. Ofcourse, Killua is so fast she won't have much of a reaction time anyway. 


edit: does anyone have an explanation as to how Palm could already be an ant? I thought she escaped only the day before, and wasn't it said that it takes 3 days to turn someone in a soldier? So how could she already be an ant? This really feels like an oversight of Togashi, unless I'm remembering the timespans/periods wrongly.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 22, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> It doesn't look like an egg, more like some sort of third eye or something.


 
whatever it is, i think it's gonna be upgraded version of her previous power. 
she sliced a yoyo with her bare hand, she's gonna be a trouble for killua, the coolest character in the manga. but she can not overcome his coolness. as stated by Peter Griffin: he's a main character, so i think killua is safe. can i rant or what?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 22, 2010)

Ahaha. Of course you can. Killua is by far the coolest character, I agree. 

Speaking of which - why does he charge himself? I thought he changes the properties of his aura to mimic electricity/lightning or whatever. Or is he also capable of reversing that process to maximize his Ren, in order to use advanced techniques such as _Kanmuru_ for longer periods?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 22, 2010)

that electricity mode of his was really cool, even the guard couldnt respond to his attacks. prolly he'll use it again here.


----------



## Toreador (Jan 22, 2010)

Ryan said:


> Ahaha. Of course you can. Killua is by far the coolest character, I agree.
> 
> Speaking of which - why does he charge himself? I thought he changes the properties of his aura to mimic electricity/lightning or whatever. Or is he also capable of reversing that process to maximize his Ren, in order to use advanced techniques such as _Kanmuru_ for longer periods?



I think he is reversing it and is refilling his nen, it would make most sense but i'm not sure..

And ye he is defintely the coolest character  I hope he rapes palm next chapter


----------



## Pitou (Jan 22, 2010)

> edit: does anyone have an explanation as to how Palm could already be an ant? I thought she escaped only the day before, and wasn't it said that it takes 3 days to turn someone in a soldier? So how could she already be an ant? This really feels like an oversight of Togashi, unless I'm remembering the timespans/periods wrongly.



palm infiltrated the palace during chapter 6 part 9
she wrote something with her nen and after this she got caught


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 22, 2010)

oh god I just remembered with the octopus being still alive means we can have more chaps of him in near future


----------



## NeBy (Jan 22, 2010)

Ryan said:


> Ahaha. Of course you can. Killua is by far the coolest character, I agree.
> 
> Speaking of which - why does he charge himself? I thought he changes the properties of his aura to mimic electricity/lightning or whatever. Or is he also capable of reversing that process to maximize his Ren, in order to use advanced techniques such as _Kanmuru_ for longer periods?



That's a recurrent issue that pops up every time. It is stated directly in GI what it's for: it allows him to use it (electricity) faster and at greater strength.



Pitou said:


> palm infiltrated the palace during chapter 6 part 9
> she wrote something with her nen and after this she got caught



Yes, and wasn't chapter 6-9 about 24 hours before they attacked the palace?


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 22, 2010)

krizma said:


> It's the crystal orb Palm used before. It was even hold by a merman - and look how Palms arms look now - fishy. There is no doubt:
> 
> Omamori Himari 38
> 
> ...



I completely forgot about the merman, I was wondering why she had scales...So no physical changes to look more like an ant took place in the egg, unless her skin was green now or something, oh yeah her eyes were different though hmmm. This is going to make dealing with the others that were "selected" difficult. If they look human and retain some of their memories it will be difficult to just slaughter them, there may be a way to turn them back. I do think Killua is going to kill her, even if he was able to escape or subdue her, he may kill her simply to protect Gon.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 22, 2010)

in 288, when pufu was describing the situation he said palm was "captured a few days ago."  btw, in which chapter does it say that it takes 3 days to be an ant?

edit: here's the answer to your question neby
Omamori Himari 38


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 22, 2010)

NeBy said:


> That would have to be poofu; he's the 'expert' on those manners. Well, it could have been Pitou also, I guess, but I doubt it was yupi. And soldier ants have not the brains for it.
> 
> As for poofu's main body... it has not been explicitly stated, but I assume the main body could as well be with yupi. His main body is as big as a bee, so it it escapes through his back, I doubt Gon would notice. Also, it wouldn't be very smart of Poofu to leave only 1/7 of himself to defend his main body.
> 
> It's possible either way, but I think its a little more likely that his main body is heading towards the king.



Pufu underestimated Gon's senses when he entered the room thinking he could sneak up on him until Pitou stopped him. Gon has superhuman senses as it is and they are probably heightened to a new level due to the situation. I'm not sure if Pufu would risk it when he would be able to slip microscopic unnoticable amounts risk free. 

If this was the case and his main body was left behind, I do think he would move as take as much of his power to the King as he possibly could since he is a Royal Guard and doesn't think about things such as "a smart way to defend myself". only the King matters so he must balance satisfying Gon to keep Komugi alive and also bring as much aid to the King as possible. 

He may have decided on 1/7 based solely on how much is needed to keep a real appearance for Gon or perhaps 1/7 represents how much he would need to deal with Gon if he made a move for Komugi or after Komugi was healed.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 22, 2010)

Good analysis.

In b4 Neby's walls of text.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 22, 2010)

Pitou said:


> palm infiltrated the palace during chapter 6 part 9
> she wrote something with her nen and after this she got caught





chikkychappy said:


> in 288, when pufu was describing the situation he said palm was "captured a few days ago."  btw, in which chapter does it say that it takes 3 days to be an ant?
> 
> edit: here's the answer to your question neby
> Omamori Himari 38



Thanks!

Though I read 288 and I don't see anything of the likes. Where exactly does Poofu say that in 288?



Danchou said:


> Good analysis.
> 
> In b4 Neby's walls of text.





If you look at the chapters, the first part that escapes Poofu's body is not a microscopic thingy, but more of bee-size, and thus presumably the main body. It could be the perspective was a bit warped by Togashi, but still, the chance is pretty high the main body is with yupi.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 22, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Though I read 288 and I don't see anything of the likes. Where exactly does Poofu say that in 288?



oh i meant 286
Omamori Himari 38


anyway, i also think it's pufu's main body that's left behind.
1. knuckle vs pufu wouldn't make sense if that isn't the main body. it will again be basically a filler fight, with knuckle exerting so much effort for something that doesn't matter. though of course togashi can surprise us anytime and maybe the fight will not happen, but that's the most likely scenario right now.

2. we all know the only thing that matters is pufu's main body. so if the main body is with yuupi, gon can beat 1/7 pufu up ten times or something and it won't really matter to pufu. that pufu was making serious considerations on what is "enough" to guard him seems to me an indication that losing that particular body is important, which could again only mean that it's his main body. and as lunchbox said, he decided to take a little risk by only using 1/7 (which he deemed is enough, and which probably is for gon) instead of making it 2/7 or something just to be safe, is probably due to his royal guard instincts to be as much use to the king as possible. though i agree that the one that escaped looks bee sized to me.

i'm just wondering though; have pufu's 'copies' been shown to think on their own?




Danchou said:


> In b4 Neby's *walls of text*.





NeBy said:


> If you look at the chapters, the first part that escapes Poofu's body is not a microscopic thingy, but more of bee-size, and thus presumably the main body. It could be the perspective was a bit warped by Togashi, but still, the chance is pretty high the main body is with yupi.





so short neby you surprise me


----------



## krizma (Jan 22, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Though I read 288 and I don't see anything of the likes. Where exactly does Poofu say that in 288?



I think chikky means 286:

Omamori Himari 38

Keep in mind that this is most likely a translation error and there is actually only one person - Palm.

EDIT: too late


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 22, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> i'm just wondering though; have pufu's 'copies' been shown to think on their own?



now that i think about it, they weren't. pufu's beelzebub only allows him to _control_ fragments of his self, which means that the fragments cannot think or decide on their own. his copies simply act to extend his sense perception and reach, like a hive queen is to his soldiers. so his copies can't think, only his main body can. 

but in 288, the 6/7 was shown to think.
Omamori Himari 38

whereas we haven't seen the 1/7 think... yet. though i doubt it can. 

so yeah the main body is most likely with yupi. good luck with your useless fight again knuckle


----------



## Pitou (Jan 22, 2010)

> Yes, and wasn't chapter 6-9 about 24 hours before they attacked the palace?


as far as i know 6 means its 6 days before invasion


----------



## NeBy (Jan 22, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> oh i meant 286
> Link removed
> 
> 
> ...



All good things come in moderation, even GWoTs. 

Besides, I didn't feel like adding the obvious that, when Poofu first talked to Yupi, it was also clearly in bee-size, not in nano-size.



krizma said:


> I think chikky means 286:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Ah , yes, I remembered THAT part, but somehow I always thought he meant the first humans from the villages who were 'selected'. Because I figured those were the first to go through the process. I always found it a bit funny he would mention that some were so much sooner, though, so in a way it makes more sense if he meant Palm (and others? Or typo?).

That means I was mistaken about her escape: it must have happened much sooner then I imagined (24 hours before the attack on the palace). That also means that Poofu didn't mention it, and Bizef and Werefin didn't know anything about what happened to Palm, because they were still looking for her, and that search WAS 24 hours before the attack.



chikkychappy said:


> now that i think about it, they weren't. pufu's beelzebub only allows him to _control_ fragments of his self, which means that the fragments cannot think or decide on their own. his copies simply act to extend his sense perception and reach, like a hive queen is to his soldiers. so his copies can't think, only his main body can.
> 
> but in 288, the 6/7 was shown to think.
> Link removed
> ...





Logic prevails!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2010)

Three people were captured, I wonder who the other two are?

Do we need more Ants? I hope Zeno/Silva just one shot them all.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2010)

I can't believe octosquid couldn't save Palm. He might as well die now, what use is he?

oh it happened before they even began their invasion? oh well he should still die anyways.......what a lame mascot. He was so cool when he was just in a hosts body sniping shit.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2010)

> so yeah the main body is most likely with yupi. good luck with your useless fight again knuckle



The main body is with Yupi, but the other parts still could cause problems to Gon. I don't get why Pufu didn't disperse at once to begin with? Seems like he's keeping an eye on Pitou, so with him out of the way I think we'll see some interesting developments from her.

Remember when Yuppi quit the fight, because he was moved by Knuckles actions? And decided that he couldn't use his built up wrath on him, and wondered who he could use it on? What if its the King?


----------



## Malumultimus (Jan 22, 2010)

I think Ikaruga will end up in the Bizef mess somehow, because currently no good guys are involved yet we keep getting updates anyways.

We need someone to make some sort of chart that keeps track of where everyone is and what they're doing. So many pieces in this war and it takes so long for chapters to come out...people forget easily.


----------



## krizma (Jan 22, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Three people were captured, I wonder who the other two are?



..............



			
				krizma said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that this is most likely a translation error and there is actually only one person - Palm.



...............



> We need someone to make some sort of chart that keeps track of where everyone is and what they're doing. So many pieces in this war and it takes so long for chapters to come out...people forget easily.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2010)

Didn't expect to see Killua versus Palm this chapter. Thoroughly enjoyed it, but why is she asking for Gon at this point?


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, she had kind of a crush into him and I guess she wants to rape him now.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 22, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Didn't expect to see Killua versus Palm this chapter. Thoroughly enjoyed it, but why is she asking for Gon at this point?



Cause she probably still have some of her old conciousness left in her and obviously she did have strong feelings towards Gon, so he would be one she would want to see


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 22, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> so yeah the main body is most likely with yupi. good luck with your useless fight again knuckle



Why is the fight useless?

There is no telling what would be the effect of potclean in such a case.

Would it work on the whole of yuppi, and thus cripple him?

Would it tell Knuckle that the main body is away, and thus alert them about the RG going to the king?

it's not that simple.


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah it's possible the real Pufu could be in either, perhaps the first batch of fragments joined back together to form the Pufu talking to Yupi for Yupi's sake as well as the reader's, it would be weird if he was just a mist of Pufu's 

I must admit though that without having an idea of how much control Pufu has over his fragments that it's hard to judge...If he can see what they see, speak through them, and give complex directions then it doesn't matter where Pufu is. If he has limited control over them similar to Morau's smoke dolls then it would be useless to send 6/7 of himself anywhere without the main. Pufu's ability is too weird there are too many unknowns to analyze what his best choice was.

I'll end in saying I really hope Pufu's main is with Gon so we can get some plot development...


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 22, 2010)

This isnt dragonballz..1/7 of pufu will get raped...by Knuckle or Gon..she unlike the other two are still underestimating the attack group.

So I hope he was smart enough to take the real body towarsd the king.

But yeah for plot to move along I bet the real Pufu is with Gon.

Also since it is a manipulation ability sending 6/7 of your nen miles away is kinda stupid while holding up a clone.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 22, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> I think Ikaruga will end up in the Bizef mess somehow, because currently no good guys are involved yet we keep getting updates anyways.
> 
> We need someone to make some sort of chart that keeps track of where everyone is and what they're doing. So many pieces in this war and it takes so long for chapters to come out...people forget easily.


Not that hard to follow.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2010)

The real Pufu is with Yupi going towards the King.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 22, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The real Pufu is with Yupi going towards the King.


What do you mean "real"?

Unless you're talking about all the little guys he made.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 22, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I can't believe octosquid couldn't save Palm. He might as well die now, *what use is he?*



I remember him wasting a lot of chapters so it use must be that Togashi can make those 10 chapters fast and go into hiatus once again.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 22, 2010)

pufu said he'll head to the king ,he just left the 1/7 of his body to fool gon
imo,the one with gon is the fake body


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2010)

> What do you mean "real"?



The main body is the size of a bee, the rest are practically clones, the bee itself controls the rest. Which left with Yupi and are trying to reach the King.

I don't think Knuckle can defeat Pufu since the clones can keep getting smaller and smaller and are practically invincible. But I assume Pufu can only stay away from the clones for a certain period of time or a certain distance, I hope anyway otherwise the ability is haxxed.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 22, 2010)

What's the point of Knuckle fighting Pufu anyway. He was already tied down for an hour. I've got the feeling that it's not going to end well. Pufu's too smart not to see through his tactics.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 22, 2010)

Plus that Pufu by Gon being fake will make it much worse for Knuckle.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 22, 2010)

^but again, pufu's ability is such that his main body _controls_ the others. this means that the fragments can't think or decide on their own. but in this panel, 6/7 was shown to be thinking whereas we haven't seen 1/7 think, which means it is the 6/7 that is controlling the 1/7 and that the 6/7 is the main body. so unless pufu's ability allows him to jump from one consciousness to another then, whether we like it or not, the main body is with yupi. 

and note that this reasoning is different from arguments from motivation or pufu's psyche; it is a logical proof.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 22, 2010)

Pufu is the only RG that still acts like an ant and hasn't shown compassion or empathy. He only cares about the King and wouldn't stay back to protect Komugi, he despises her. Everything points to him going to the King's aide, so why do people think his real body is with Pitou and Gon?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 22, 2010)

Still one punch and nen is getting drained.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> Still one punch and nen is getting drained.



that would be funny if his body's all came back to that one. haha. Just imagine how pissed pufu would be.


----------



## Intus Legere (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm really hoping that Knuckle doesn't serve as a fodder to hype Pufu. If he loses to a clone of Pufu, at 1/7th of his strenght, it would surely be humiliating.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2010)

Akira Matsushima is an amazing animation director from the original hxh tv series. looking back on the episodes he did they were truely amazing.

I've also seen some of his naruto episodes from part 1. those are also drawn nicely and have the influence from his hxh art. The animation however in some of his naruto episodes are average at best. sadly. compared to his hxh episodes and other works like eureka seven, digimon etc.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2010)

> Everything points to him going to the King's aide, so why do people think his real body is with Pitou and Gon?



I think the only reason a part of him is still there because of Pitou, he was intrigued by what she was doing. I really wanna see more of Pitou now, I hope Togashi finally focuses on her and Gon now.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 23, 2010)

Kewl2010 is a hero.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 23, 2010)

Intus Legere said:


> I'm really hoping that Knuckle doesn't serve as a fodder to hype Pufu. If he loses to a clone of Pufu, at 1/7th of his strenght, it would surely be humiliating.



Haha, a 40% Morau already served that purpose.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 23, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Kewl2010 is a hero.



he's the lifeblood of the entire english-speaking hxh fandom


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2010)

Btw guys is the dub anygood because Im thinking about buying the whole boxset? Does it come with a subbed version?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 23, 2010)

dub sucks, the voice acting is mediocre at best and they mispronounce and misread all their lines.  they even leave out the awesome second ending and opening themes on the viz dvds. 

never the less to have york shin arc on dvd in your home is a real treat and translations are top class shit.

Just watch the episodes on dvd in subs.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Btw guys is the dub anygood because Im thinking about buying the whole boxset? Does it come with a subbed version?



I would definitely invest if there are subs inc


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 23, 2010)

I was going to use that sig SAF


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 23, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I was going to use that sig SAF



you can still use it if you don't mind people mixing us up. 

yes the viz sets have subs with it. dvds rarely just have dubs nowadays anyway. but man does the dub suck dick. Gon sounds like Davis from Digimon, everyone says Kurapica's name like a fruit drink and the ryodan sound like incompetent basement dwelling bad guys. The dub put my brother off the ryodan where as he probably would've loved them had he just watched the subs. 

Get the dvd because its probably the only chance you'll have of the york shin arc being on official dvd outside japan. The qualities good too. It just sucks that they left off the openings and endings in it. I don't think i've ever seen the second opening in high quality.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 23, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I was going to use that sig SAF



I have a lof of Hisoka/HxH fanarts. I could upload some for you if you want.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 24, 2010)

well, i finished re-reading the whole manga. that was some fun. 
we are to expect more transferred people like palm, pufu mentioned capturinf few people.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 24, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> we are to expect more transferred people like palm, pufu mentioned capturinf few people.



that was a mistranslation. there's only one person: palm


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 24, 2010)

Ryan said:


> I have a lof of Hisoka/HxH fanarts. I could upload some for you if you want.



Oh yes pleaaaaaaaaaase


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 24, 2010)

Ryan said:


> I have a lof of Hisoka/HxH fanarts. I could upload some for you if you want.



more kuroro plz


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 24, 2010)

Ryan said:


> I have a lof of Hisoka/HxH fanarts. I could upload some for you if you want.



that will be great 
thanks


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> that was a mistranslation. there's only one person: palm



would've been nice if they had went back and corrected that.

they've only had a damn year to do so.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 24, 2010)

go


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> go



OH FUCK! REAL VS HXH?!?!? *FUCK!*


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 24, 2010)

are you SAF on NG?

ah,I still need to read

REAL
SAO
BOTI (read 3 volumes)
ravages of times
vinland saga (read 2 volumes)


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 24, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> go



Thanks, Voted 



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> OH FUCK! REAL VS HXH?!?!? *FUCK!*



Do the right thing my friend the right thing 

and that is to piss NeBy off



hgfdsahjkl said:


> are you SAF on NG?
> 
> ah,I still need to read
> 
> ...



I rearranged it to the right order for you


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> are you SAF on NG?
> 
> ah,I still need to read
> 
> ...



yes. 

I'm torn between two of my favorite series! thank god FMA isn't up there or i just wouldn't vote at all.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 24, 2010)

...................


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqHlgHkqU0U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vGr5Y68HIo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2010)

who made those amv's? they were awesome. Gintama theme + gon vs hisoka = some pretty epic shit. one scene in the second amv was that where kurapica is tied up in chains naked, what episode was that? i don't remember that in the show or ova's at all.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 24, 2010)

episode 45 .........


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> episode 45 .........



hmmm, i haven't seen that episode in years. figures.

FUCK should i vote for HXH or REAL?!? which one would equal a more active subforum? It seems like we've got a lot of REAL fans but would they post in the subforum or is it all talk like how no one posted in the BOTI subforum this entire month?!?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 24, 2010)

^hxh might go on hiatus by next month whereas REAL can try for the next several months. easy choice really


and yeah, i'm a bit annoyed with the boti thing. they were all talking that "oooh boti has never had motm before!" "it deserves it's own subforum!" "we'll be having per-volume analysis!" "we've been trying hard for months! let our hard work pay-off" but when it came to it they weren't even trying to make it active (except for dream brother, he/she tried).


----------



## The Imp (Jan 24, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> ^hxh might go on hiatus by next month whereas REAL can try for the next several months. easy choice really
> 
> 
> and yeah, i'm a bit annoyed with the boti thing. they were all talking that "oooh boti has never had motm before!" "it deserves it's own subforum!" "we'll be having per-volume analysis!" "we've been trying hard for months! let our hard work pay-off" but when it came to it they weren't even trying to make it active (except for dream brother, he/she tried).



REAL isn't the most popular series around. It got lucky that it even got to the voting stage, I think with like 6 nominations. Not a very good chance that it will make it back. Hunter x Hunter it is almost 100% guaranteed to go on hiatus in March. This is HxH last chance to get a full month with chapters and pretty likely REAL's only chance of getting it.

Whatever, it doesn't really matter. HxH has like a 15 vote lead and will end up winning anyway.

@SAF: Based on activity you should vote HxH.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 24, 2010)

Voted HxH

Though REAL looks interesting.


----------



## Dog of War (Jan 24, 2010)

My head says it's Inoue's best, but my heart goes for _Vagabond._

Anyway, I voted for it. A wonderful series. (:


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2010)

What happened to gaymore? I thought they were after MotM.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2010)

guess what i voted for motm?


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok im not trolling or anthing but seriously guys and I love Togashi for making Yu Yu Hakusho but what do you guys like about this series I mean I find Gon very likable same with Killua and Leorio but I just can't get in to this manga I mean Gon vs Hisoka was nice but thats it for me can someone link me to a chapter that made your jaw drop from the epicness once again im not trolling


----------



## Iris (Jan 25, 2010)

Well...you'll have to watch/read York Shin arc to really get hooked up, imo.

Although I loved HxH from the very beginning


----------



## valerian (Jan 25, 2010)

I was hooked when I was first saw Hisoka.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 25, 2010)

Hm, I don't read Real so it's HxH vs. Soul Eater. Touch choice!


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jan 25, 2010)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Ok im not trolling or anthing but seriously guys and I love Togashi for making Yu Yu Hakusho but what do you guys like about this series I mean I find Gon very likable same with Killua and Leorio but I just can't get in to this manga I mean Gon vs Hisoka was nice but thats it for me can someone link me to a chapter that made your jaw drop from the epicness once again im not trolling



Punctuation is our friend...


On-Topic:

What is all this talk of HxH going on hiatus again? Links? Pure speculation?

JihaD


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 25, 2010)

> *Issue 9: Bottom 5*
> _*Hunter x Hunter*_
> Kuroko no Basket
> Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
> ...



shit 



> *Issue 10*
> Lead CP: Gintama
> _*Color Page:*_ oneshot, _*Hunter x Hunter*_, Kochi Kame







Ennoea said:


> What happened to gaymore? I thought they were after MotM.



that was just speculation of one guy who's probably not even a fan of claymore. the gaymores just don't care about motm because they love their overly-spammed thread so much



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> guess what i voted for motm?







Danchou said:


> Hm, I don't read Real so it's HxH vs. Soul Eater. Touch choice!



tougher than predicting the result of kuroro vs hisoka 


oh wait that's not tough at all


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 25, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> tougher than predicting the result of kuroro vs hisoka
> 
> 
> oh wait that's not tough at all



Offscreen, both dead, unknown whether it's a true kuroro body or if Hisoka won and commited suicide after? or Anything?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 25, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> Oh yes pleaaaaaaaaaase





chikkychappy said:


> more kuroro plz





hgfdsahjkl said:


> that will be great
> thanks



I haven't forgotten you, give me another day to collect more fanarts and I will upload them all. I've just been looking for Hisoka and Kuroro's mainly, so if you want anything else, let me know.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 25, 2010)

Ryan said:


> I haven't forgotten you, give me another day to collect more fanarts and I will upload them all. I've just been looking for Hisoka and Kuroro's mainly, so if you want anything else, let me know.



Could you try to find some Netero fanart? I haven't seen any good ones anywhere.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 25, 2010)

Sure thing man.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 25, 2010)

brrrrr,creepy





lol


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 25, 2010)

cool,huh?







*Spoiler*: __


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NeBy (Jan 25, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> pufu said he'll head to the king ,he just left the 1/7 of his body to fool gon
> imo,the one with gon is the fake body



Of course it is. Technically spoken, since we don't know everything of Poofu's abilities, it could be either way, but it's far more likely that the 'bee' is going to the king, based on the sparse facts we do know. It would be the most logical, however you look at it.

Contrary to chikky, I'm not sure the 'shell' can't react or say anything, though. Even if it's just by 'remote control' from the bee, the shell will be able to (re)act just fine, imho. And if you can't see the difference between a shell reacting independently, or it reacting through the bee as if it was independent, one is unable to make any conclusions about it. So I'm not quite following chikky when he argues from that viewpoint (though his conclusion is the same as mine). The bee has been shown to talk and posses intelligence, yes. But for me the compelling argument is, that it has the size of a bee (it doesn't make logical sense for Poofu to start escaping with something of that size, if he would risk less chance of detection with nano-size particles leaving (as he did after the bee-size left), unless it needed to be bee-size, which is the case with the main body.

However, the fact it talked (or thought) and responded with intelligence is, on itself, not proof that it was the main body. If the main body had stayed behind with Gon, he could have easily remote-controlled all the rest, including speech and movements, and seemingly even thought (as a proxy) etc. A bit like a remote robot (or dolls) with cameras and microphone. The argument only makes sense if the shell(-particles) are neither intelligent (fair enough) as well as can't be controlled to the point it is able to 'convey' the voice/action of the bee.

But I think it can.

In which case it's impossible to derive where the main body is purely going by what entity talked intelligently.





chikkychappy said:


> ^but again, pufu's ability is such that his main body _controls_ the others. this means that the fragments can't think or decide on their own. but in this panel, 6/7 was shown to be thinking whereas we haven't seen 1/7 think, which means it is the 6/7 that is controlling the 1/7 and that the 6/7 is the main body. so unless pufu's ability allows him to jump from one consciousness to another then, whether we like it or not, the main body is with yupi.
> 
> and note that this reasoning is different from arguments from motivation or pufu's psyche; it is *a logical proof*.





A new NeBy!! 

I mean;   It must rub of somehow! 



Lυ Bυ said:


> Pufu is the only RG that still acts like an ant and hasn't shown compassion or empathy. He only cares about the King and wouldn't stay back to protect Komugi, he despises her. Everything points to him going to the King's aide, so why do people think his real body is with Pitou and Gon?



I9 dunno. Some irrational thoughtpatterns, I guess, but I forgot the reasoning. You should ask chikky (or was it Hisoka?); they first argued such, but thean reversed their opinion. (which isn't a bad thing, mind you, as long as logic prevails). I think it's remotely possible, but unlikely.

You're right about Poofu, though; he's the only RG that didn't go through a mental 'grow-up'. In fact, it scared him that the other RG's had changed so much, mentally. He didn't change at all...though he was pretty mad and unstable from the start; maybe more so than any other ant. Wacko Poofu. :mj

Poofu is the only one who's still eligible to be killed off, actually. Of course, he's too strong for Knuckle normally, but at 1/7, maybe it's doable.



Intus Legere said:


> I'm really hoping that Knuckle doesn't serve as a fodder to hype Pufu. If he loses to a clone of Pufu, at 1/7th of his strenght, it would surely be humiliating.



I would have thought Killua would have fought the poofu-shell. His power seems far more suited to deal with Poofu. you know; coming in from behind covered by Melereons' power, then ZAP!!! fried mosquito's. Nothing better then frying bees or other insects with a zapper, as I've noted myself...

well, ok, not bees, but other flying pests...



Ennoea said:


> I think the only reason a part of him is still there because of Pitou, he was intrigued by what she was doing. I really wanna see more of Pitou now, I hope Togashi finally focuses on her and Gon now.



Well...not merely intrigued. Pitou pleaded not to go. Poofu said that was ridiculous for snotgirl, but Pitou made it clear it wasn't for her, but for obedience towards the king. An order from the king towards Pitou would not (not even indirectly) be brushed aside by Poofu. On the other hand, he wanted to go help the king, whatever the consequences. Leaving behind the shell was a compromise between those conflicting issues, (since it would not lead Gon to act and thereby endangering what Pitou had promised to the king, and yet being able in his overwhelming desire in going to aid the king.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> go
> in this panel



Done! 



Lυ Bυ said:


> REAL isn't the most popular series around. It got lucky that it even got to the voting stage, I think with like 6 nominations. Not a very good chance that it will make it back. Hunter x Hunter it is almost 100% guaranteed to go on hiatus in March. This is HxH last chance to get a full month with chapters and pretty likely REAL's only chance of getting it.
> 
> Whatever, it doesn't really matter. HxH has like a 15 vote lead and will end up winning anyway.
> 
> @SAF: Based on activity you should vote HxH.



Yes, claymore isn't one there, so I guess it looks good. Don't know about REAL though; I'll have a look. (Could be I've seen it, but just forgot the name; happened before).

What's that about 100% sure hiatus in March, though?   
Where did that come from?



UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Ok im not trolling or anthing but seriously guys and I love Togashi for making Yu Yu Hakusho but what do you guys like about this series I mean I find Gon very likable same with Killua and Leorio but I just can't get in to this manga I mean Gon vs Hisoka was nice but thats it for me can someone link me to a chapter that made your jaw drop from the epicness once again im not trolling



Try the anime first. Keep at it until you've seen 12 episodes. If you didn't digg it by then, hxh is not for you. In the other case; by the time you've seen the YS-arc, you'll be hooked completely.

Afterwards (and for the ant-arc) you can read the manga for a bit more in-depth info.



chikkychappy said:


> shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is, indeed, overly spammed. 

But it's a good thing they aren't one of the 3 choices anyway.



Lυ Bυ said:


> Could you try to find some Netero fanart? I haven't seen any good ones anywhere.



No fanart, but I made some extra 'cleaning' of a scene, just for hgfds and chikky.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 25, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> cool,huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hgfdsahjkl said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Those didn't work.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 25, 2010)

fixed.......


----------



## The Imp (Jan 25, 2010)

those are some really good fanart you found

i particularly liked the killua one and the group shot of the ryodan 

@Neby: 100% is an exxageration but it's highly likely he'll go on hiatus after 10 chapters/enough to release a volume.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 25, 2010)

But if he we're only going for another 10 chapters, why wouldn't they have mentioned it like they have before. They said Togashi will continue for as long as he can this time, so they'll probably do more than 10 this time I think.


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 25, 2010)

Danchou said:


> But if he we're only going for another 10 chapters, why wouldn't they have mentioned it like they have before. They said Togashi will continue for as long as he can this time, so they'll probably do more than 10 this time I think.



He`ll do 11


----------



## Danchou (Jan 25, 2010)

Or 9.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 25, 2010)

Say, animeseason seems to have been drastically cut in anime.

Anyone knows where else I can find anime like OP and such?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Say, animeseason seems to have been drastically cut in anime.
> 
> Anyone knows where else I can find anime like OP and such?



watch-onepiece.com


----------



## The Imp (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm looking for an anime movie with good action and a decent plot. Any recommendations?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 25, 2010)

sword of the stranger,now


----------



## The Imp (Jan 25, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> sword of the stranger,now



I watched it yesterday that's kind of the reason why I'm looking for a movie similar to it.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 25, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> I'm looking for an anime movie with good action and a decent plot. Any recommendations?



birdy decode
ga rei zero
needless
scryed
air master


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2010)

That artwork was really good.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 25, 2010)

mmm try
escanflown movie
spriggan

you probably have seen cowboy bebop movie
-kara no kyoukai  is a group of movies is said to have great action scenes,I saw the first movie,it didnt attract me but some of the scenes from the later movies looks great
@zaoldyeck

he wants a movie


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 25, 2010)

oh slowpoke for me, didn't notice the movie part.

sorry.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 25, 2010)

Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust. It's a classic.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 25, 2010)

^^good movie..........


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2010)

Escaflowne is quite good, enjoyable plot, well animated and the soundtrack is amazing. One of my favourites. I just realised I haven't watched any anime series in a year or so, kinda sucks.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll check some of these movies out.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 25, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Escaflowne is quite good, enjoyable plot, well animated and the soundtrack is amazing. One of my favourites. I just realised I haven't watched any anime series in a year or so, kinda sucks.



You havent really missed any new ones (Sengoku Basara is entertaining though)

There was a few i followed that had potential, but they fell flat in the end


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2010)

> There was a few i followed that had potential, but they fell flat in the end



The problem with me is the new ones just aren't as well made anymore, I mean look at the stuff from the late 90's. Some epic anime right there. New ones all are drab.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 25, 2010)

Pretty much 

If you have looked at the seasonlists lately it gets even worse


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 25, 2010)

nah,I will tell you the good stuff but let me look for the names


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 25, 2010)

Though there has been GITS, Mushishi, Seirei no Moribito and Baccano! this decade


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2010)

I read people in Konoha TV dissing the season lists.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 25, 2010)

It seems like the good shows this decade aired over 5 years ago mostly if we were to go by that list

Also major LUL at the first FMA anime being that highly ranked still


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2010)

> Though there has been GITS, Mushishi, Seirei no Moribito and Baccano! this decade



There were alot of good animes in the last 10 years, I just mean after like 2007 theres been nothing note worthy.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 25, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> There were alot of good animes, I just mean after like 2007 theres been nothing note worthy.





And Kurapica is still a chick


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't get the obsession with the FMA anime either, it was well made and all but still, the ending sucked bad.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 25, 2010)

good new anime (after 2007)

Seirei no Moribito
Baccano!
kaiji
Shigurui
bakamonogatai
Dhurarara

and a personal favourite of all time (since episode 7),clannad after story (2nd season for clannad)if you remember I told you about it,I didnt expect that after the weak clannad first season

that's what comes to my mind for now


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 25, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I don't get the obsession with the FMA anime either, it was well made and all but still, the ending sucked bad.



Indeed

Also, while the remake has its flaws, its still alot better than the old one because of the source material (The manga is the best )


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 25, 2010)

I prefer FMA first anime
the cutting and direction for the new one is just


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 25, 2010)

It could have been worse, but they have been cutting to much yes

Its still a good adapation (Far from perfect ofcourse)

The filler in the old one except for the Ishbal part was very good

And the movie was terrible


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 25, 2010)

don't worry overall,I like the new anime


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 25, 2010)

The first 18 eps or so was kinda rushed and confusing due to reordering and cutting yes, but it picked up from the Lust-fight and has been good since then


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 25, 2010)

some episodes are perfect then goes back to not so good and then back to good and so on
well,if I didn't like it,I could have read the manga afterall

my favourite FMA character so far is king bradley


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 25, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> some episodes are perfect then goes back to not so good and then back to good and so on
> well,if I didn't like it,I could have read the manga afterall



Thats cool

I guess we are different: You pay more attention to animation, art and pacing (In which the first series was indeed better)

Me not so much


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2010)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> It seems like the good shows this decade aired over 5 years ago mostly if we were to go by that list
> 
> Also major LUL at the first FMA anime being that highly ranked still



NF is full of emo bishiefags so it only makes sense.



Black Leg Sanji said:


> Thats cool
> 
> I guess we are different: You pay more attention to animation, art and pacing (In which the first series was indeed better)
> 
> Me not so much



No it wasn't. Art was hit or miss until important episode fights which were far and few and the pacing was slow. As was the animation.

This FMA surpasses the first one in all those aspects. Specially character designs where everyone doesn't look like they were ripped out of a JRPG like in the first one.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't remember the first fma that much but it connected better with me


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 25, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> NF is full of emo bishiefags so it only makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> No it wasn't. Art was hit or miss until important episode fights which were far and few and the pacing was slow. As was the animation.



Well, i thought the first half of the old one had more quality there (Until the Lust-fight)

Doesnt mean the new one was bad in that department, at all

And as you know it has been good ever since the Lust-fight


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I don't remember the first fma that much but it connected better with me



that's because bones was going over shit they already did fine in the first anime. there was no need for them to rush through or even go through it again but for some retarded reason they wanted to. ep 14 onwards though brotherhood outclasses the first anime in terms of quality. And if people were as hung up on manga material being cut in this anime like they were the first one they realized how much a piece of shit the first one really was after hughes death. 

I'll say one thing good about the first anime. it had waaaaaay better OST and OP and ED themes compared to brotherhood. Brotherhood has a meh soundtrack compared to the first one and the ending and opening themes have been shit.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah, the OST was excellent

Shame they didnt keep most of it for the remake (Although i dont mind some of the tracks on the new one)


----------



## ez (Jan 25, 2010)

i don't really get the point of the most recent chapter >_> 

it's cool to see killua tho.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2010)

> i don't really get the point of the most recent chapter >_>



It was about Palm, an ally turned in to an Ant. And Killua having to fight her even though he knows she's important to Gon. Its here where everything will change for Killua. 

Even though he has no qualms in killing her as long as it means Gon is safe. but will Gon see it in the same way? Gon's already decided Killua can't understand him and will this create a bigger rift between Gon and Killua? Most of the importance in the chapter came from what Killua will decide to do.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 25, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Contrary to chikky, I'm not sure the 'shell' can't react or say anything, though. Even if it's just by 'remote control' from the bee, the shell will be able to (re)act just fine, imho. And if you can't see the difference between a shell reacting independently, or it reacting through the bee as if it was independent, one is unable to make any conclusions about it. So I'm not quite following chikky when he argues from that viewpoint (though his conclusion is the same as mine). *The bee has been shown to talk and posses intelligence*, yes. But for me the compelling argument is, that it has the size of a bee (it doesn't make logical sense for Poofu to start escaping with something of that size, if he would risk less chance of detection with nano-size particles leaving (as he did after the bee-size left), unless it needed to be bee-size, which is the case with the main body.
> 
> *However, the fact it talked (or thought) and responded with intelligence is, on itself, not proof that it was the main body*. If the main body had stayed behind with Gon, he could have easily remote-controlled all the rest, including speech and movements, *and seemingly even thought (as a proxy)* etc. A bit like a remote robot (or dolls) with cameras and microphone. The argument only makes sense if the shell(-particles) are neither intelligent (fair enough) as well as can't be controlled to the point it is able to 'convey' the voice/action of the bee.



I did not say that the bee cannot act or respond intelligently; of course they can. Pufu has such good control of the fragments that I would go so far as to say that it can talk and fight as if it's the real body (nen abilities like spiritual massage aside; that's more contentious).

But I disagree with the bolded+underlined part. The fragments cannot think; talking does not equate to thinking. Pufu can control the fragments to a proficient degree, but not to control them to think; in fact that notion itself doesn't make any sense. Control them to think? Why bother when you can bypass that and just let them do what you think? Just think of the fragments as being like very sophisticated robots, or like the surrogates in the movie "The Surrogates." They can do anything but they do not have minds of their own.

Look:
Link removed
"He can never reduce the fragments, *which controls* all the others [...]"
Control = requires decision-making, involving thoughts, strategizing, etc. Only the main body can do this.

And in this page the impression I get is that only the main body is doing the thinking, not the fragment that is in the place being observed.

Then:
this page
In the bottom panel, the bee wasn't speaking. He was thinking and deciding, and hence controlling, what is "enough." _That_ is the main body.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 26, 2010)

Well its manipulation...creating a clone that requires no control at all seems a little broken..from what we have seen from manipulation users.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 26, 2010)

i don't know if you already know but hxh is getting color in issue 10



NeBy said:


> A new NeBy!!



what did you obtain the patent for logic or something 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> I prefer FMA first anime
> the cutting and direction for the new one is just



first anime is better executed; manga has better overall themes and ideas.

i also find fma's manga general storytelling overrated. it's good, it does the job well enough, but it's nothing amazing. it's the plot that makes it outstanding


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 26, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> first anime is better executed; manga has better overall themes and ideas.



yeah,exactly


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 26, 2010)

So after reading through a few posts here, should i skip the new FMA anime?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2010)

If you want to see a FMA Anime that does things quite well then its fine, its just not as well made as the old one.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 26, 2010)

Well the old one was like 60% filler..so wtf?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 26, 2010)

It doesnt have as good art and animation as the old one at first, there are shit which has been reordered and cut out aswell

It starts picking up from ep 18 ish though


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 26, 2010)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> *It doesnt have as good art and animation as the old one at first, there are shit which has been reordered and cut out aswell*
> 
> It starts picking up from ep 18 ish though


It starts to pick up at ep 10. where were you? Arguably episode 8.

episode 14 has better art than the entire first half of the first FMA. Art is off and on but the animation in the second one has always been better than the first. Its a fact. Just compare the fights from the old one to the redone fights in the current one. They outclass the old versions of said fights pretty easily. 

Ed vs No. 44 comes to mind. From episode 8 of the current FMA. Easily better than the original ones fight which dragged from episode 20.



Ennoea said:


> If you want to see a FMA Anime that does things quite well then its fine, its just not as well made as the old one.



The old one was boring filler from ep 1-13 and doesn't start picking up in quality until episode 15 when Scar attacks Ed and Al. Then quality drops after the Greed fight at ep 35 and goes up and down for the rest of the series. Actually the quality was down before that with the whole Wrath arc.

You guys are letting nostalgia take the best of you.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 26, 2010)

this is the new FMA thread?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2010)

Err yeah HxH needs to be fucking animated, seriously Ant arc would be fucking epic.


----------



## Fran (Jan 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Err yeah HxH needs to be fucking animated, seriously Ant arc would be fucking epic.



:33 They could add so many fillers to it as well. I don't mind seeing a filler character with filler nen abilities fighting filler ants.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh God Pokkuru filler do want

like 10 episodes, of Pokkuru.


----------



## Fran (Jan 26, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Oh God Pokkuru filler do want
> 
> like 10 episodes, of Pokkuru.





Getsugaaaaaaaaaaaaa

TENSHOU!

Rainboowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww 

RED BOW!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 26, 2010)

It has so much potential


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 26, 2010)

Jon snow and his shit


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCLagrUsAY0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHjIBhIKLuY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]





I want gon&killua part as my sig and  at 1:40,I want onw with Hisoka &kuroro doing that dance 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxLKEaybQTY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




I like that one for some reason 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bh4mcsvFdwE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeBy (Jan 26, 2010)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Though there has been GITS, Mushishi, Seirei no Moribito and Baccano! this decade



Some good manga/anime you mention there.



Ennoea said:


> I read people in Konoha TV dissing the season lists.



Meh. I'm not too impressed with the list. Some are good, agreed, but some really ought to be placed much higher (or lower). And it doesn't even show Noein and SnM, so the list can't be worth much to begin with.

The only thing going for it, is that it doesn't show Naruto or Bleach in the top 10. 




hgfdsahjkl said:


> I prefer FMA first anime
> the cutting and direction for the new one is just



:amazed

Who would have thought? I do too. 

Well...lets say I prefer some scenes/episodes of the old one above the new one. Though, of course, the storyline is getting more interesting and diverting hugely now (with the kid being a homunculus and such.) So we'll have to see at the end.



Black Leg Sanji said:


> It could have been worse, but they have been cutting to much yes
> 
> Its still a good adapation (Far from perfect ofcourse)
> 
> ...



Yes, the movie sucked. It was an anti-climax for me. Until than, I adored FMA, and thought it to be one of the best anime evvah. (I hadn't read/watched HxH back then, of course!  )



chikkychappy said:


> I did not say that the bee cannot act or respond intelligently; of course they can.



No, no, wait: the bee IS the main body. And it's singular. I don't understand why you say 'they' if you mean the main body).



> Pufu has such good control of the fragments that I would go so far as to say that it can talk and fight as if it's the real body (nen abilities like spiritual massage aside; that's more contentious).



Right. Fragments can talk. As proxy for the bee.



> But I disagree with the bolded+underlined part. The fragments cannot think; talking does not equate to thinking. Pufu can control the fragments to a proficient degree, but not to control them to think; in fact that notion itself doesn't make any sense. Control them to think? Why bother when you can bypass that and just let them do what you think? Just think of the fragments as being like very sophisticated robots, or like the surrogates in the movie "The Surrogates." They can do anything but they do not have minds of their own.



Yes, but I mean technically it's possible Togashi made it seem as if the toughts came from the part that watched Yupi. Just as it's possible that he warped the perspective so that the particle leaving Poofu seemed to be the size of a bee.

Both things are pretty unlikely, though.



> Look:
> chapter 31
> "He can never reduce the fragments, *which controls* all the others [...]"
> Control = requires decision-making, involving thoughts, strategizing, etc. Only the main body can do this.



Right, and it's this part I don't feel compelling. Mind you, I agree with the conclusion, only I think your focus on this part is a bit irrelevant. The fact he can not reduce the part(s)? (wasn't it one part?) does not mean he could -technically spoken - have enough nano-parts coalescing together to form a bee-form part.



> And in this page the impression I get is that only the main body is doing the thinking, not the fragment that is in the place being observed.





I agree! 



> Then:
> this page
> In the bottom panel, the bee wasn't speaking. He was thinking and deciding, and hence controlling, what is "enough." _That_ is the main body.



So I gather you focus mainly on the thoughtprocesses, since you seem to agree (re)action and speech and such could as well be done by the nanoparts (as proxy).

I can't see anything contradicting that hypothesis thusfar, but it will fall or not with the next chapter(s): not once must the shell seem to 'think', or the whole reasoning falls apart.

We'll see. I actually have the same opinion, only I don't think it's 100% sure yet, rather a strong likelyhood the main body is going towards the king.



chikkychappy said:


> i don't know if you already know but hxh is getting color in issue 10
> 
> 
> 
> what did you obtain the patent for logic or something



Well, you could have fooled me, in some posts! It was like an alien concept to you there! 

And yes, I did.   It's patent nr. 3614608. 

Pay up!


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 26, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> It starts to pick up at ep 10. where were you? Arguably episode 8.



Not really

There was still cuts and reordering around then



> You guys are letting nostalgia take the best of you.



Could be

It was still pretty good for its time though (Post-devitation anyway)

And it depends on when the Ant-arc finish if we will get a new OVA or not i think


----------



## Dog of War (Jan 26, 2010)

Concerning the anime, I recently began watching it again and it definitely doesn't live up to my memory. One of those horrible cases of nostalgia here, the manga is so much better.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 26, 2010)

i hope gon falls over to the dark side at the end of this arc because shit, this manga needs a mass murdering main character.



Danchou said:


> OP spoilers are out btw.



well, hxh raw should be out today and scan tomorrow


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 26, 2010)

gon falls into the dark side after saving killua from it
anyway,I'm sure after the ant arc,there is going to be even more exciting stuff


@Danchou
stop reading spoilers,damn it


----------



## The Imp (Jan 26, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> i hope gon falls over to the dark side at the end of this arc because shit, this manga needs a mass murdering main character.
> 
> 
> 
> well, hxh raw should be out today and scan tomorrow



If Gon stayed like that I'm not so sure that Killua would leave him by himself and Killua leaving seems like a more important part of the story.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 26, 2010)

yeah,ofcourse
killua won't leave gon in a state like that and I don't think that kaito's death is enough to change Gon

but if palm was killed by his best friend,that might affect his heart as well as their friendship


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 26, 2010)

Who gives a shit about Killua leaving Gon when we can have 10 episodes of Pokkuru filler?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 26, 2010)

I want kurapica to grow his hair down to his knees


----------



## The Imp (Jan 26, 2010)

check out the new skins 

shounen jump heroes one is cool and it even has gon in the banner (albeit pretty small)


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 26, 2010)

Skin lacks Pokkuru


----------



## Intus Legere (Jan 26, 2010)

Skin lacks Kurotopi.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 26, 2010)

Hisoka skin for the epic win 

-yeah,the shonen skin is nice but I usually prefer not to change


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 27, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I want kurapica to grow his hair down to his knees



why, so you can fap to him with ease?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 27, 2010)

ryodan skin  that will have more appeal

though i like the OP one.


----------



## valerian (Jan 27, 2010)

The Jump skin lacks Sakuragi, Kenshiro and Jotaro.  Other than that it's cool. :wiggle


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 27, 2010)

...


Well, nexgear has spoilers up:


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 27, 2010)

about time, doesnt look very interesting to me.


----------



## Majeh (Jan 27, 2010)

Im gonna have to re-read this manga cause i forgot pretty much everything thats been going on with the exception of the latest chapters.

But- What is Gons dad doing atm while this battle is going on? 
Yes serious question, i think i have amnesia.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 27, 2010)

Interesting once again, I wonder what made 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Killua cry.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 27, 2010)

Mweh, I still think Togashi needs to pick up the pace.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 27, 2010)

^Silence! He'll start to overthink his current pacing and will go on hiatus again!


----------



## KidTony (Jan 27, 2010)

These are the obligatory crappy chapters (like the octopus vs Lobesterboy chapters last batch) that come before the good ones.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 27, 2010)

Chapter looks promising. Will wait for a trans to see what's up.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 27, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Who gives a shit about Killua leaving Gon when we can have 10 episodes of Pokkuru filler?



Obviously you don't! 



Utopia Realm said:


> Chapter looks promising. Will wait for a trans to see what's up.



Is that a supernovae explosion? Seems vaguely familiar, so I must have seen it before. Hubble picture?



Anyway: *MAJOR LOGICAL LOOPHOLE COVERED!*


Remember how I said it didn't make much sense that Palm was revived so soon? Well, Togashi, genius as he is  has already covered his ass at this one! Logic once again prevails!! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Narration: That those which *retained their memories* were *born quickly*
had been established in experiments such as Zitu and Leol.
In order to quickly and peacefully control mankind
it was best to let memories remain while subjugating them.
*Palm had been selected
as a suitable test subject.*




 



Edit 1: But I don't like this!  :


*Spoiler*: __ 




When she saw Pufu silently drawing near, she resolved herself.
She disguised herself a women who, having been raped by Bizef, *killed herself* in despair,
But
this plan thwarted, *she was revived by Pitou*.




That would mean Kaito can be revived!   !!


Edit 2; @chikky; it's still a bit unclear from those scans, but according to the translation it says:


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Pufu (Thinking)*: But that can be finished without aid from Pitou's ability.
that I can produce soldiers even alone
it's rather convenient.
(Talking): All right.
I will oppose you.
But
Before that...
*(Thinking)*: The country of...
the king and I.




If that's true if it's about Gons' Poofu, then your theory can't be right!


----------



## Danchou (Jan 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This chapter ain't half bad. Pretty insightful for one.

Also, gives you more reason to hate Pufu and Pitou. 

Strange that I sometimes find myself liking some of the ants like Pitou and the King. It's only when we see the stuff they're capable of doing to humans that you realize what bastards they actually are.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2010)

Did I hear Spoilers? *runs away*


----------



## The Imp (Jan 27, 2010)

Chapter is out.

Link removed


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 27, 2010)

Awesome chapter, as usual. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And now on towards the fight against Pufu. I hope he turns into the final villian as every other character seems to develop more and more human characteristics. Pufu & army vs. ants anyone?


----------



## The Imp (Jan 27, 2010)

Chapter was mediocre. The ending of the fight sucked but at least Togashi wrapped up one loose end. Pufu is going to be the first/only RG to die.


----------



## Toreador (Jan 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Abit disappointed in this chapter tbh, palms turn just seems rushed.
First explaining why she wouldnt turn in two pages and then she turns in the next, too much Naruto and One Piece over it for my taste.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 27, 2010)

good chapter,the ending of the fight was a little rushed but the later explanation kinda satisfied me
pufu :WOW


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 27, 2010)

Toreador said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you mean you wanted this dragged out for another 4 or 5 chapters?

oh god


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 27, 2010)

Eldritch said:


> you mean you wanted this dragged out for another 4 or 5 chapters?
> 
> oh god



Indeed, considering Togashi's output the current pace is the best for everyone.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 27, 2010)

eh, really liked it. Didn't feel rushed to me- the endless talking of OP/Bleach/Naruto tht stretches things when they don't actually mean anything is boring.

This was straightforward, and will have a very good influence on Killua.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 27, 2010)

Good chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Plus this leaves Palm a bit stronger than before, which is a good thing.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 27, 2010)

I actully liked it a lot. From the raw, i though it was crap, but the text changed my mind. Yes, Palm's comeback was too fast, but honestly with a hiatus looming, do you guys really want one or two more chapters devoted to this fight? Not me. We have one loose end wraped up and we can now move on to more important things. 

Black Widow is cool though. I guess she uses her reinforced hair as natural protection, and doesn't have to devote much aura to her body for defense, so she can use most of it to attack.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 27, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> eh, really liked it. Didn't feel rushed to me- the endless talking of OP/Bleach/Naruto tht stretches things when they don't actually mean anything is boring.
> 
> This was straightforward, and will have a very good influence on Killua.



yeah,exactly
I loved killua's break down and the explanation for why his talking had an effect on palm

straightforward and to the point plus I always love those bits when togashi uses real facts to help his explanation

so,yeah good chapter ofcourse


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh my dawg, Palm is so fucking awesome!!!


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 27, 2010)

she didn't want to be number 1 

But, yeah, palm was a good example of someone not using her own main affinity (reinforcement) changing suddenly.

She got badass ;-)


----------



## KidTony (Jan 27, 2010)

She wasn't using reinforcement? Then what was she using? I thought she was reinforcing her hair into an armor.


----------



## Toreador (Jan 27, 2010)

Eldritch said:


> you mean you wanted this dragged out for another 4 or 5 chapters?
> 
> oh god



Sure if the quality gets higher, its seems like some of you just want it to end :/
I enjoy it more when i reread it later so i want it as good as it can be even if that means that i get frustrated when i read it weekly.
And the even the octopus chapters are epic when you read it after each other so.


----------



## shadowlords (Jan 27, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> eh, really liked it. Didn't feel rushed to me- the endless talking of OP/Bleach/Naruto tht stretches things when they don't actually mean anything is boring.
> 
> This was straightforward, and will have a very good influence on Killua.



This chapter was pretty mediocre. Honestly Hunter x Hunter has far more endless talking than any of the others. Killua even admits that he is stalling for time this chapter with his ramblings. Snore.


----------



## Toreador (Jan 27, 2010)

shadowlords said:


> This chapter was pretty mediocre. Honestly Hunter x Hunter has far more endless talking than any of the others. Killua even admits that he is stalling for time this chapter with his ramblings. Snore.



Ye i didnt say that the pace should be slower, i said that i didnt like the situation and that it seemed rushed, if i was to change it i would have changed the hole situation not slow it down.
I just said that if slowing it down would make it better i would like it that way.
But i seem to be alone to think so, so maybe its just my taste that are at fault.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2010)

Epic chapter. Must say that I saw Palm's recovery coming a mile away. Still it was great to see Killua break down.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 27, 2010)

from the comments here, this chapter is getting mixed reviews. Some people think it was mediocre, and some think it was awesome.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 27, 2010)

In the awesome camp.


----------



## Fran (Jan 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ahhh. So Palm committed suicide. That's pretty awesome. En-raped too.
Good chapter.


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 27, 2010)

chapter came out after I slept 

Don't make Killua cry ,u Black Widow(BW).
Palm just took a U-turn ,I was hoping to see more fight between BW and Killua !
Anyway good thing is this case is solved so we can move on.

Next chapter who we will see ?Gon or Knuckle/Pufu or both ?

And will Killua and Palm go together to Gon ?because Palm asked what she can do for Gon  .Can't wait for next chapter.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 28, 2010)

why you son of a bitch, desiring to build your own kingdom ha? nice turn of events. 
btw, glad palm is back, even a little she helps.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 28, 2010)

glad this Killua vs Palm is over .


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 28, 2010)

So, how do people think this arc'll end with The King?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 28, 2010)

So Pufu _is_ homo for the King, hah!


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 28, 2010)

KidTony said:


> She wasn't using reinforcement? Then what was she using? I thought she was reinforcing her hair into an armor.



I mean she didn't use to use reinforcement for her whole clairvoyance thing, but then she just turned around and found a great way to use reinforcement that went well with her character.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 28, 2010)

Pufu wanting his own kingdom? 

So, that mini-Pufu, does that count as one of the seven that he was made up of?

Black Widow =


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 28, 2010)

chapter was pretty good. not awesome, but still good. 

but...PUFUUUUUU  i think i might join hgfdsahjkl in his pufu camp 

a.  as neby already mentioned, does this mean that pitou can revive the dead? or was palm's suicide attempt simply a failure, so pitou was able to save organs that were on their way to dying? it seems like togashi is implying the former which will be really really really really really shitty.

b. seems like pufu's learning selfishness and ambition, which is probably, ironically, a sign of his humanization. so whereas pitou and yupi gained some heart, pufu is going the opposite direction in the process of being more human.



NeBy said:


> Anyway: *MAJOR LOGICAL LOOPHOLE COVERED!*
> 
> Remember how I said it didn't make much sense that Palm was revived so soon? Well, Togashi, genius as he is  has already covered his ass at this one! Logic once again prevails!!
> 
> ...



?i thought palm was revived after 3 days of development? isn't that enough? well it's quick, yes, but still not abnormally fast.



> Edit 2; @chikky; it's still a bit unclear from those scans, but according to the translation it says:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



no, it was the pufu beside yuupi.

everything in this chapter just confirmed my earlier theory.



Toreador said:


> Sure if the quality gets higher, its seems like some of you just want it to end :/
> I enjoy it more when i reread it later so i want it as good as it can be even if that means that i get frustrated when i read it weekly.
> And the even the octopus chapters are epic when you read it after each other so.



i agree. or rather, i used to agree. but after 30 chapters of slow pace, i'm kind of tired of it like the others.

and no, octopus chapters were crap. not because it's about the octopus, but simply because they were horribly written


----------



## Danchou (Jan 28, 2010)

Knuckle's going to get owned and used as experiment no. 2.

Given with how Pitou was able to revive Palm after she had died which is quite remarkable, I think I can see Kaitou actually coming back now. Not sure if want.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 28, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Given with how Pitou was able to revive Palm after she had died which is quite remarkable, I think I can see Kaitou actually coming back now. Not sure if want.



oh god i can see it now

kaito: oh i'm alive again. as gratitude to you gon i'm going to bring you to ging! 
*brings gon and killua to ging*
manga ends.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 28, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> oh god i can see it now
> 
> kaito: oh i'm alive again. as gratitude to you gon i'm going to bring you to ging!
> *brings gon and killua to ging*
> manga ends.


Togashi would do this.


----------



## Tommygun (Jan 28, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Togashi would do this.



could do this..


Probably or possibly... I think possibly..


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 28, 2010)

Tommygun said:


> could do this..
> 
> 
> Probably or possibly... I think possibly..



i think it would be too simple. Wouldn't surprise me if there was a catch somewhere.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 28, 2010)

I thought the chapter was...good...so much character development...

Palm, Killua, and Puf got so much development in just one chapter.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 28, 2010)

> i think i might join hgfdsahjkl in his pufu camp



join join 



> a. as neby already mentioned, does this mean that pitou can revive the dead? or was palm's suicide attempt simply a failure, so pitou was able to save organs that were on their way to dying? it seems like togashi is implying the former which will be really really really really really shitty



palm was saved before dying that's what I think
did everyone forget that pitou originally wanted to revive kaito and all what he could do was to put kaito in that state 



> and no, octopus chapters were crap. not because it's about the octopus, but simply because they were horribly written



I liked how he defeated the shrimp,the trick was nice
probably you're refering to the part where he refused to kill the shrimp


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 28, 2010)

hxh better get cover and have color page on the 300th chapter  

...if we get that far that is



> palm was saved before dying that's what I think
> did everyone forget that pitou originally wanted to revive kaito and all what he could do was to put kaito in that state



oh yeah, that makes more sense

kaito's a cool guy but he really should stay dead



> I liked how he defeated the shrimp,the trick was nice
> probably you're refering to the part where he refused to kill the shrimp



no, i refer to its entirety. just too much details nobody cares about


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 28, 2010)

I loved the new chapter


----------



## perman07 (Jan 28, 2010)

On wikipedia I read this on HxH's page:
"..the manga has settled into a schedule of being serialized for ten weeks (ten chapters) with no delays for any chapters"

Does that mean we probably only have 6 chapters left until a long-ass hiatus?


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 28, 2010)

cool chapter, i even shouted fuck yeah when palm smashed that mini pufu.


----------



## West Egg (Jan 28, 2010)

Palm was pretty sick this chapter.

Hopefully the focus shifts back to Netero and the King. With the two RG, Netero's gonna have to hurry up and do whatever damage he can to the king. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Though it could be an interesting twist if the two RG accidentally stumbled into Zeno & Silva on their way to the king. A little side brawl. Make it happen Togashi!


----------



## hehey (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh wow, the latest chapter did not turn out the way i expected (thought killua would kill her), looks like Palm was strong enough to overcome the process that changed her mind. Unfortunately, because of that Pufu has other ambitions now, he doesnt need the other guards around (particularly Pitou) and wants a kingdom all to just himself and the king, i sense trouble coming.


----------



## TicoTico (Jan 28, 2010)

I thought 'twas a great chapter. _Something's actually happening!_ And I thought that it was an important development for Killua.

Also, Palm has an awesome ability.





West Egg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Though it could be an interesting twist if the two RG accidentally stumbled into Zeno & Silva on their way to the king. A little side brawl. Make it happen Togashi!


PLEASE TOGASHI MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Jan 28, 2010)

Netero vs King is my favorite fight currently, so epic


----------



## Luciana (Jan 28, 2010)

perman07 said:


> On wikipedia I read this on HxH's page:
> "..the manga has settled into a schedule of being serialized for ten weeks (ten chapters) with no delays for any chapters"
> 
> Does that mean we probably only have 6 chapters left until a long-ass hiatus?



Well, that was the formula Togashi used the last...2 years.
But i didn't see that announced on the jump, maybe i'm wrong. 

@the chapter.
i liked it, i was susprised that we got some development. 
and made me like Palm a lot more.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2010)

perman07 said:


> On wikipedia I read this on HxH's page:
> "..the manga has settled into a schedule of being serialized for ten weeks (ten chapters) with no delays for any chapters"
> 
> Does that mean we probably only have 6 chapters left until a long-ass hiatus?



Please, please be a troll. It is Wiki...so don't take it to heart.

I'd probably drop the series for half a decade if Togashi goes on hiatus again after just 10 chapters. He needs to at least do 30 before another hiatus. I'm amazed that Jump puts up with such lazy bullshit.

The chapter was great again as usual. 

I love Palm.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 28, 2010)

I think Palm was revived the same way Kaito was i.e lacking a "soul."

So, she was put into a cocoon in that state and she was reborn with a "soul."

I hope that Pitou does not have the ability to revive the dead to the point of them to have actual counciousness and to be able to make decisions, no dragon balls please.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 28, 2010)

West Egg said:


> Palm was pretty sick this chapter.
> 
> Hopefully the focus shifts back to Netero and the King. With the two RG, Netero's gonna have to hurry up and do whatever damage he can to the king.
> 
> ...



as exciting as that would be, i don't want to see zeno and silva dying on me yet.

(bec pufu+yupi >> zeno+silva)


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 28, 2010)

Isn't there something about a time-limit on how long someoen can stay dead before being revived? it's possible Palm's death was clean enough for Pitou to have been able to make sure she didn't degrade too much, but not Kaito?


----------



## HazardNights (Jan 28, 2010)

Great chapter. The exposition is part of why I'm  huge fan of this series. Togashi takes the time to actually explain situations and abilities in a way I haven't seen any other series do. I wasn't really sure what Killua was going to do but I'm glad things ended up the way they did.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 28, 2010)

@chikkychappy  I'm not so sure these are the same two that made short work of kuroro,but if pufu has multiple forms like yupu then they would probably lose


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 28, 2010)

NeBy said:


> It would suck, but if the translation is literally and correct, then it is said she DID commit suicide, not that she tried. If she was dead but got revived, than theoretically, Kaito could be as well.



yeah, it's the "revived" part that ruins it. if that word changed a little we could justify it as failed suicide

we need an alternate translation  but it's unlikely to appear now, since sakura does not post her translation at MH and sleepyfans has coreleased the chapter with FH (and use kewl's translation)



> Yes. Unless maybe at the very end. But since its swinging from Poofu to Poofu to mini-poofu, it's difficult to interpret where all the 'think' balloons should be considered. I agree however for now it seems that where it's clear who's thinking what, it's the Poofu aside Yupi.



the mini-pufu with palm was obviously not thinking. there were no thoughts in the scene with him. the thought bubbles only appeared when the pufu with yupi appeared

the only way someone other than the main body could think is:
a. it was just a storytelling device, that is, the thought attributed to the fake _represents_ the main body thinking
b. it's a mistake by togashi



> It was all right. Better than mediocre as some have called it, but I wouldn't go as far as calling it one of the best ant-chapters neither.
> 
> Of all the new ones, I thought 292 was the best as of yet. What you?



293 is easily the best, followed by 292




Blackice22 said:


> @chikkychappy  I'm not so sure these are the same two that made short work of kuroro,but if pufu has multiple forms like yupu then they would probably lose



 what do you mean? there shouldn't be too much difference, if any, between the zeno and silva of york shin and now.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 29, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> yeah, it's the "revived" part that ruins it. if that word changed a little we could justify it as failed suicide
> 
> we need an alternate translation  but it's unlikely to appear now, since sakura does not post her translation at MH and sleepyfans has coreleased the chapter with FH (and use kewl's translation)



'Revived' is actually ok, because it *could* mean she just died a few seconds- and in that case, there may be a time limit on how long and how wounded one must be before he is revived if you don't want the revived guy to be crippled.

Hell, think about gungi girl. If she could be resurrected, the King and Pitou wouldn't be so worried.


----------



## krizma (Jan 29, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> 'Revived' is actually ok, because it *could* mean she just died a few seconds- and in that case, there may be a time limit on how long and how wounded one must be before he is revived if you don't want the revived guy to be crippled.
> 
> Hell, think about gungi girl. If she could be resurrected, the King and Pitou wouldn't be so worried.



Good point. A real revival ability would be pretty inept in HxH anyways. And if, it would need to have a a shitload of conditions to be plausible.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 29, 2010)

pitou originally wanted to revive kaito but wasn't able to


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 29, 2010)

krizma said:


> He uses the kanji 蘇生 (sosei), which means revival, resurrection or to revive, to bring to life, to liven up
> 
> I guess she really was dead then. If her suicide failed and she was saved by Pitou, he would've rather used 済生 (saisei), which means reactivation, regeneration, restoration or to save someone's life.



i didn't know you can read japanese 

my google translate shows they're practically the same though, and that neither refer exclusively to a revival because of death.



Arkeus said:


> 'Revived' is actually ok, because it *could* mean she just died a few seconds- and in that case, there may be a time limit on how long and how wounded one must be before he is revived if you don't want the revived guy to be crippled.
> 
> Hell, think about gungi girl. If she could be resurrected, the King and Pitou wouldn't be so worried.



my concern is why togashi would allow such an ability in the first place. he could've just said that palm wasn't dead yet that time and it would all be fine, no questions asked. but why take the trouble to introduce that revival thingy now? 

right now, it seems to me that he's doing this as an opportunity to foreshadow the revival of kaito.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 29, 2010)

It would be sort of ridiculous to think that Palm, who was so adamant to commit suicide the moment she was found out, would just fail at killing herself at such a time. Additionally the translation indicates that she died and was brought back to life.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 29, 2010)

> It would be sort of ridiculous to think that Palm, who was so adamant to commit suicide the moment she was found out



there is nothing ridiculous,you can see the wound in her abdoman,she commit suicide in the japanese way (I don't remember the name supako or something)
but was saved before dying

well,that's how I think (want to believe) it happened,specially since pitou wasn't able to revive kaito





> right now, it seems to me that he's doing this as an opportunity to foreshadow the revival of kaito



yeah,I know still I dont think he would be revived
max,I think he'll regain some of his conscious to say (thank you ,gon)then he'll die


----------



## Danchou (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok, you believe what you want to believe.

I'm convinced Palm died then and there.

I mean no offense btw, but I'm getting a little bit tired of people trying to nitpick every possible mistake and consistency error Togashi might have made. In this case it seems like people are trying to explain the manga on the basis of what they think should and should not be happening.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 29, 2010)

i just don't understand what's togashi thinking if he's reviving kaito. everything can be solved even if kaito's dead. if he wants gon to be good and mature, he can use kaito's death to teach him some lessons in life. if he wants gon to be more evil, he can make it appear that gon couldn't accept it and stuff like that. 

oh well, guess he'll just surprise us again and make that revival useful after all. but right now it would be the last thing i want to happen and it would leave such a bad taste if it does


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 29, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Ok, you believe what you want to believe.
> 
> I'm convinced Palm died then and there.
> 
> I mean no offense btw, but I'm getting a little bit tired of people trying to nitpick every possible mistake and consistency error Togashi might have made. In this case it seems like people are trying to explain the manga on the basis of what they think should and should not be happening.



no problem but if I wanted to nitpick every possible mistake I wouldn't have added (I want to believe)
also dont forget that I made a thread about mistakes as the part with kuroro,Gon regenerating his hand and kurapica withstanding bigbang


----------



## Fareaster (Jan 29, 2010)

so was this whole thing just some ploy to allow palm to get stronger without months and months of training, not to mention talent.

I see what you did there Togashi.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 29, 2010)

^yeah

and that's also why the fight between palm and killua is also short (if you even call that a fight), because togashi's saving-up their energy... perhaps for pitou?


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 29, 2010)

I doubt Pitou's ability can revive anyone, perhaps there is a strict time limit on how long after death the person can be revived. In Palm's case she definitely would be within the time limit, but Kaito may not be, that doll may have been the most functionality that could be returned to Kaito. 

Also when Gon is talking to Pitou, Kaito is talked about changing back to normal, back to life isn't used. Thus Pitou may have promised to undue his work not to completely revive Kaito.


----------



## Majeh (Jan 29, 2010)

Majeh said:


> Im gonna have to re-read this manga cause i forgot pretty much everything thats been going on with the exception of the latest chapters.
> 
> But- What is Gons dad doing atm while this battle is going on?
> Yes serious question, i think i have amnesia.



....................


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 29, 2010)

^^Hisoka killed him
you missed it?


----------



## NeBy (Jan 29, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Ok, you believe what you want to believe.
> 
> I'm convinced Palm died then and there.
> 
> I mean no offense btw, but I'm getting a little bit tired of people trying to nitpick every possible mistake and consistency error Togashi might have made. In this case it seems like people are trying to explain the manga on the basis of what they think should and should not be happening.



Ah, yes, some are more into 'believing' than anything else! 

And nitpicking surely isn't the same as making a logical analysis and deduction! 

I once made an effort of how it would be possible for Togashi to bring back Kaito and yet stay consistent and logical, but most thought I was defending the concept of Kaito being revived. Which I don't. I think he should stay dead. But that doesn't mean there is _no way_ to _logically_ (=with a substantiated argumentation that makes sense) revive him.

As for Palm; as some have already said, if Pitou was fast enough, it's not really that extra-ordinary. Also, in the HxH universe, we've seen people being chopped up into meat balls and eaten, and still have their memories.

So (to re-address my former argumentation); Kaito's head was chopped off, but Pitou or some other ant also made some sort of nen-made ice-cube, where they put Kaito in. If that stopped the deterioration of the cells/body, it's not impossible for Kaito to be revived.

However, as plot(-hole)-device it would really suck, because if deaths become meaningless, you're basically taking a real and tense part of 'life' out the world of HxH, which, up until then, had been rather consistent and 'raw' in that respect. It becomes DBZ and OP-like.

If togashi does it anyway, he should give adequate explanations and for god sake just make it a very short temporary thing (as long as Kaito remains in the aura/dr-Blithe of Pitou or something) with some massive loss of memories and such. Just enough to say some goodbye and some emo-moments, and then die 'as a human'.



That would be a classic: 

"Thank you Gon, for letting me die as a human." 
_*Dies while holding the arm of Gon.*_
Gon: "Nooooeeess!"
_*Turns toward Pitou and starts to rape beat her in rage, tears streaming from his eyes*_




Majeh said:


> ....................



LOLZ.

I thought that was pretty funny, but it could be you were too subtle about it for most.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2010)

Loved the chapter, minus the poor quality of the scan. 

I really don't see Kaito being revived, it would be incredibly stupid, especially plot wise. Healing Komugi has taken so long, you guys think Pitou will gladly revive kaito and waste more time? perhaps it could take days. 

She's not stupid, she won't gain anything from it. Once Komugi's healed she'll either take her to the king with Gon and the rest in pursuit, or go berserk and have a fight. Pitou is a sadistic psycho, who knows what she's repressing right now.

Off topic but Naruto's chapter this week was one of the worst Naruto chapters I've ever read. I think this is for the first time I'm actually thinking of dropping it.


----------



## Toreador (Jan 29, 2010)

About the revival thing, i hope Togashi does it in a more real life way, like when the heart stops she can be revived in x amounts of minutes before the brain starts to get damaged. 
So she fix the injuries needed first and then quickly starts her heart again, that would also explain why she couldnt revive Kaito(as it probably took a while for her to realise she wanted to revive him and that he was to heavy damaged, severed head..).
I also hope Pitou is just saying what Gon wants to hear and that she will fight him after Komugi is out of danger, and that bringing back Kaito is impossible.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 29, 2010)

Kaito's death is a lose-lose imo. If he's revived, it's cliche and PIS. If he isn't, we loose out on a great character with an awesome ability that was left unexplored. No way to win imo, though I'd like to see him alive again honestly. I really would.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2010)

Kaito will remain a puppet, most likely he'll ask to be freed at the end.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 30, 2010)

I found it,kurapica with long hair


----------



## NeBy (Jan 30, 2010)

Where is everybody? Sometimes, in a day there are 20 posts, and now there are like only 5 posts in two days! 




> This message has been deleted by chikkychappy.



What did you delete just now?  




hgfdsahjkl said:


> I found it,kurapica with long hair



:amazed

f-'ell. (S)he really looks like a girl, there.

Luckily I'm pretty broadminded in these matters, so I still think she's hot!


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 30, 2010)

I could post more but I dont know what


----------



## NeBy (Jan 30, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> I could post more but I dont know what



That story (sigpic) wasn't THAT hilarious. However, look at this:



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCi7_nNXRTo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Now, That's funny!!!  

I bet even hgfds can do a better job than this guy! Feel like moving to the EU for a high-paying commissariat, hgfds?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 30, 2010)

what?
he's perfect


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 30, 2010)

*28k!!!!!!!

Danchou rapes ​*


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 30, 2010)

^^

I didnt notice


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 30, 2010)

NeBy said:


> That story (sigpic) wasn't THAT hilarious.




I like it 

EDIT:

Yeah the video 

Why do all these fail politics who cant speak english want to have a position to cooperate with other lands? That is so fucking fail

Mr. westerwelle


----------



## krizma (Jan 30, 2010)

NeBy said:


> That story (sigpic) wasn't THAT hilarious. However, look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol that guy is hilarious  everyone has been talking about him for days here in germany. it's a shame really


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 30, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Where is everybody? Sometimes, in a day there are 20 posts, and now there are like only 5 posts in two days!



no one's spamming anymore 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> ^^
> 
> I didnt notice





and it's all thanks to you


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 30, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> and it's all thanks to you



I know ,worst part........


----------



## NeBy (Jan 30, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what?
> he's perfect



His English would have been perfect if he hadn't uttered a word. 




chikkychappy said:


> *28k!!!!!!!
> 
> Now you're posting...
> 
> Danchou rapes​*





chikkychappy said:


> no one's spamming anymore
> 
> 
> and it's all thanks to you



And a bit thanks to me! 

Not that I really bother with it...

I might go for the 30K, though, if I don't forget about it.


BTW, while strolling the Net, I encountered another anime/manga Hisoka, from Yami No Matsuei. It's a sort of slight-ecci Yaoi anime about shinigami, I think. But anyway, the voice of Hisoka there reminded me of someone else. I can't point my finger on it, but I'm sure I heard it before. Is it Kurapica's? Or from that white-haired ice-dragon kid in Bleach? Anyone knows?


And as an aside: how is our MotM comming along? Aren't we there yet?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 30, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I know ,worst part........





NeBy said:


> And a bit thanks to me!







> And as an aside: how is our MotM comming along? Aren't we there yet?



as i told you last month, we'd definitely win


----------



## NeBy (Jan 30, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> as i told you last month, we'd definitely win



Only because Claymore didn't participate. 

But my question was more: when will it start?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 30, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Only because Claymore didn't participate.



and i have always doubted that claymore was even interested in participating.

besides, how can you be so sure that they'd be a huge threat if they participated?



> But my question was more: when will it start?



so slow neby. why do you think is it called manga of the month?


----------



## NeBy (Jan 30, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> and i have always doubted that claymore was even interested in participating.
> 
> besides, how can you be so sure that they'd be a huge threat if they participated?
> 
> ...



I can't seem to convey my impatience and eager very well... I only get rhetorical questions back... 

Where is my pic when I need it?

Ah, here:


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 30, 2010)

NeBy said:


> I can't seem to convey my impatience and eager very well... I only get rhetorical questions back...



it's not a rhetorical question, but a glaring hint


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 30, 2010)

^^
looooooooooooooooooool

manga of month february?when does it start


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 30, 2010)

Seriously guys, when does MotM feb start?


----------



## Danchou (Jan 30, 2010)

Neby for someone that talks about logic a lot, that wasn't too bright. :ho


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 30, 2010)

^^it isn't the first for Neby


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 30, 2010)

why are you (we ) ganging-up on neby again?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 30, 2010)

^^serious question or joking


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 30, 2010)

^i have no idea

i type without thinking


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 30, 2010)

lol

anyway,you know the answer


----------



## Danchou (Jan 30, 2010)

And here I thought we were HxH fanatics. Take a look at this.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NeBy (Jan 30, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> it's not a rhetorical question, but a glaring hint



But mine was!



hgfdsahjkl said:


> looooooooooooooooooool
> 
> manga of month february?when does it start





Jon Snow said:


> Seriously guys, when does MotM feb start?





Danchou said:


> Neby for someone that talks about logic a lot, that wasn't too bright.





hgfdsahjkl said:


> it isn't the first for Neby





chikkychappy said:


> why are you (we) ganging-up on neby  again?




 



 

You guys are meanies! I already knew it from the poll when things would finish over there, and that we had won! I just meant, when are we actually gonna start posting in the MotM; 01/02 at midnight? With what should we start, etc.! Some talk about it, since there was so little posting in the thread! 

I was just trying to lit the fire... 

But I guess there is no pumping up to be done. 



Danchou said:


> And here I thought we were HxH fanatics. Take a look at this.



That was pretty cool. And pretty good.

Except the snotgirl. I didn't recognise her at first.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah HxH MotM feburary


----------



## NeBy (Jan 30, 2010)

While all you meanies were gangbanging me , I made a little 

It was pretty fun doing it, and I always wanted to make an extensive one, but I doubt I'll continue with that one; it doesn't give me the possibility of 'grading' the answers (some are more difficult then others, after all), nor can I put an intermediate score with a ranking (it only gives the end-percentage).


But still... without peeking on the Net for answers, what's your score?


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 30, 2010)

NeBy said:


> But still... without peeking on the Net for answers, what's your score?



100%
Read that AFTER you made the quiz 

*Spoiler*: __ 




The only thing I wasnt sure about was Tompas Hunter exam number but I thought it was sth. with 6 and since 16 was the only number with a 6 it was good luck for me


----------



## NeBy (Jan 30, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> 100%
> 
> The only thing I wasnt sure about was Tompas Hunter exam number but I thought it was sth. with [censored]  was good luck for me



Censor that, or set it in spoilers or something!! 


And congrats. Well, it wasn't all that difficult. I've thought up some others, but as said, I wasn't really all that satisfied with the possibilities the system had. And I've surpassed the time of editing it too, it seems.

I'm actually looking for a system to set up on my own, but I can't find something useful. Maybe Opina (as Bitnami stack) would do the trick, but I'm not sure, since it's in Spanish or something. And I don't feel like programming it myself.

Anyone has other good candidates to set up an online quizz-system?


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 30, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Censor that, or set it in spoilers or something!!
> 
> 
> And congrats. Well, it wasn't all that difficult. I've thought up some others, but as said, I wasn't really all that satisfied with the possibilities the system had. And I've surpassed the time of editing it too, it seems.
> ...



Ive seen a lot quizzes @www.newgrounds.com

But Ive also seen flash games there so I dont know perhaps you can just upload your own programmed quizzes


----------



## NeBy (Jan 30, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Ive seen a lot quizzes @www.newgrounds.com
> 
> But Ive also seen flash games there so I dont know perhaps you can just upload your own programmed quizzes



I've made a new one with some extra questions (5 was a little too short). Try it again!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2010)

I got 6 out of 10, I did the quiz alittle halfassed tho. What do I win?


----------



## blazingshadow (Jan 30, 2010)

50 percent


----------



## NeBy (Jan 30, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I got 6 out of 10, I did the quiz alittle halfassed tho. What do I win?



A kiss from hgfds! 

And one logical GWoT from me, usable until 2011! 



blazingshadow said:


> 50 percent



What did you guys have wrong? (spoilertags)


----------



## Fran (Jan 30, 2010)

80%!
Nice quiz, although the main character one was wrong.

The correct answer is Tompa, Leorio Bisuke and Hisoka.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2010)

Didn't tell me what I got wrong, I think it was Tompa's and Hisoka's no question, couldn't remember them.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 30, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Didn't tell me what I got wrong, I think it was Tompa's and Hisoka's no question, couldn't remember them.




That means you never watched my Hisoka AMV (see below) neither, or you would have know the latter. 


I thought it showed the wrong/right answers in a graph, but maybe that's just because I'm the creator. I'll check it out.

Edit; ah yes, guess you have to be member to see it. Anyway, the problem with that quiz is that I can't set different gradients per question, while obviously there are questions that are more difficult than others, so the comparative 'worth' should be counted. As it is now, all wrong answers are weighted the same, so a rookie that doesn't even know the main characters loses 10% and an HxH Otaku who doesn't know some obscure detail of HxH also loses 10%.

My ideal quiz would rather go from the more easy to the more difficult, and set the relative points accordingly - question per question thus, not like now, with intermittent scores (not just global percentages). But well, I can't find such a thing, so this will have to do for now.

It does already give some indication of how good one knows HxH, though. And I didn't make all the questions TOO simple.

To be honest, I had to look up 2-3 myself, because I wanted to make completely sure I got it right. I can't afford to have a _wrong_ answer be counted as right, after all.

Or you guys would gang up on me again.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jan 30, 2010)

my keyboard is damaged. it would take a lot of ♂6ime to write what i think i got wrong


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 30, 2010)

90%

........


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 30, 2010)

NeBy said:


> I've made a new one with some extra questions (5 was a little too short). Try it again!



90%, wonder what i got wrong.

Oh, and your main character one is silly. Leorio is hardly a main character anymore, and even Biscuit may be more of a main than Kurapika.


----------



## krizma (Jan 30, 2010)

I got 90% as well. Dunno what I get wrong.



RockyDJ said:


> 100%
> Read that AFTER you made the quiz
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



so you can remember tompa's exam number but you can not remember who palm is


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 30, 2010)

NeBy said:


> But still... without peeking on the Net for answers, what's your score?



got 100% 


*Spoiler*: __ 



i found the question on number of passers for a particular year the most difficult. if it weren't for the 267th exam question i would've gotten the 288th exam one wrong






hgfdsahjkl said:


> 90%
> 
> ........







Mattaru said:


> 80%!
> Nice quiz, although the main character one was wrong.
> 
> The correct answer is Tompa, Leorio Bisuke and Hisoka.



more like kuroro, phinx, netero and ikarugo


----------



## Toreador (Jan 30, 2010)

Got 90%



chikkychappy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i found the question on number of passers for a particular year the most difficult. if it weren't for the 267th exam question i would've gotten the 288th exam one wrong


And now i know what i did wrong.. should have thought about it for a sec


----------



## NeBy (Jan 31, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> 90%, wonder what i got wrong.
> 
> Oh, and your main character one is silly. Leorio is hardly a main character anymore, and even Biscuit may be more of a main than Kurapika.



He'll be back! 




krizma said:


> I got 90% as well. Dunno what I get wrong.



Well, a too easy HxH quiz would suck, certainly for HxH fans, who - by definition  - have an above average intelligence. 



> so you can remember tompa's exam number but you can not remember who palm is



LOL. Yeah, good point, actually.

You don't think some peeked anyway? 



chikkychappy said:


> got 100%
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...







Toreador said:


> Got 90%
> 
> 
> And now i know what i did wrong.. should have thought about it for a sec



Yes. This one can be solved if you think logically about it, even if you don't know the right answer on itself.



Maybe I should add as possible answer "unknown" and put some additional xxxth number exams on there.

If the quiz allowed for gradual implementation of increasing difficulty according to intermittent scores, I would have put up there some really, really obscure details as questions. Just to be able to shift the regular fans from the HxH otakus and fanatics.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 31, 2010)

got 60%


couldnt remember fodders name the exam wher more than one person passed and  whatever number hisoka had


----------



## Pitou (Jan 31, 2010)

nya 90%
good that I rered hxh last month^^
but the exam number questions were too much


----------



## Teach (Jan 31, 2010)

Interesting 2 chapters.

Honestly at first, I had no clue who Palm was. Togashi should really get more chaps than 10 a year. People forget.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 31, 2010)

motm begins tomorrow already?  so quick! 
you guys better post and not let it go to waste 

see you there  



NeBy said:


> If the quiz allowed for gradual implementation of increasing difficulty according to intermittent scores, I would have put up there some really, really obscure details as questions. Just to be able to shift the regular fans from the HxH otakus and fanatics.



i hope you find such a service. it'll be cool.

and nice quiz btw. the only good thing to ever come from you 



krizma said:


> so you can remember tompa's exam number but you can not remember who palm is



ant arc is just forgettable


----------



## mrsticky005 (Jan 31, 2010)

people need to make more Hunter x Hunter amvs, mmvs and what not.
You know how you can find billions of stuff on Naruto on Youtube?
It should be like that for Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 31, 2010)

heh, i like the ant arc a lot. The best, so far, just above G.I who is above Yorkshin who is above...

damn, i am such a fanboi.

btw, did someone say the motm is already open? don't see it.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 31, 2010)

NeBy said:


> I've made a new one with some extra questions (5 was a little too short). Try it again!




That was way harder 

70% 



krizma said:


> so you can remember tompa's exam number but you can not remember who palm is





I wouldnt knew who tompa was if I hadnt saw a fake pic of him some weeks ago where he kills a royal guard  I am *extremely* bad at remembering names. While I am reading JJBA someone can ask me how that person is named and I dont know the name  Everything else goes in my head just not names


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 31, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> heh, i like the ant arc a lot. The best, so far, just above G.I who is above Yorkshin who is above...



ant arc > gi > york shin? 

gtfo


----------



## mrsticky005 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ant Arc and York Shin are tied in my opinion. GI was the worst arc.


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 31, 2010)

Got 80% .was mostly from Hunter Exam.
Don't remember Haiku.

I miss Leorio.Hope this ant arc ends sooner and he gets back to action (with Kurapica).


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 31, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> ant arc > gi > york shin?
> 
> gtfo





Well, Ant arc is by far my favorite. And G.I was the first real arc about Gon  growing and testing his mettle at the same time. It wasn't just a training arc like the tower (simplifying), and he wasn't just a helper like in York Shin.

I love York Shin, and i like the ryodan too, but honestly i find kurapika just good, and york shin wasn't about *hunters*, but about people on the fringe of hunters (by that, i mean there wasn't one real hunter in York Shin. Real Hunter = masters).

oh, and i :3 Biscuit.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2010)

Someone stop the Pokkoru thread from spawning!!


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 31, 2010)

pokkoru is awesum


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 31, 2010)

You guys are fucked

there's already a Pokkuru thread from the last MotM


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 31, 2010)

Tompa should kill the king


----------



## Stroev (Jan 31, 2010)

GI was unique, that's why I liked it.

YS and Ant sagas were great as well.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 31, 2010)

So what's the curent status chapter wise (as in how many there were in the last eight months) ?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2010)

3 Chapters in one year.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 31, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> 3 Chapters in one year.



you're being too generous


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 31, 2010)

And people said OP takes forever to finish


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 31, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> And people said OP takes forever to finish



that's the togashi's tactics to made HxH last longer than OP


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 31, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> And people said OP takes forever to finish



those whiners. they don't know what true suffering is


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 31, 2010)

@ Bubi: And with only 0.62 % of the work !


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2010)

I got 60% on the quiz. 

I don't think i got Tompa's exam number right and i forgot what haiku was or is. I'm kinda surprised i got one of the celestial tower questions right but that's probably because i rewatched most of it again a week or two ago.


----------



## krizma (Jan 31, 2010)

Some pics I found:



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Imp (Jan 31, 2010)

The last picture looks quite nice.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2010)

those are all good. where did you find them?

i love the zoldyeck family one. potential set.


----------



## Toreador (Jan 31, 2010)

Really nice pics! especially the last.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 31, 2010)

wow, all three are excellent, and put the last one as wallpaper


----------



## KidTony (Jan 31, 2010)

hello new wallpaper


----------



## Malumultimus (Jan 31, 2010)

Last one's awesome, but it lacks Alluka.


----------



## Fran (Jan 31, 2010)

lol, first one would be perfect without that troll-doll Killua. 
Netero's hatsu is kickass.


----------



## Malumultimus (Jan 31, 2010)

I got 80% on the quiz.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I got Tompa's number wrong (why would anyone remember something so trivial) as well as how many recipients passed the 288th exam (again, something trivial, and pretty much a trick question). I'd actually be more upset if I got them correct.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 31, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> I got 80% on the quiz.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Actually, the number of people passing the exam is easy when you realize there is two exams mentionned... from then on, the answer is obvious.

The trick question is obviously who are the main characters. I didn't see the biscuit option, so it's obvious you shouldn't click anything.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 31, 2010)

great finds krizma

i like the netero and kannon drawing in the first one 



Arkeus said:


> Actually, the number of people passing the exam is easy when you realize there is two exams mentionned... from then on, the answer is obvious.



i actually think ponzu (and perhaps a few others) passed in the 288th exam as well, so the only passer isn't killua. i think when killua passed, the test still continued instead of ending right there



> The trick question is obviously who are the main characters. I didn't see the biscuit option, so it's obvious you shouldn't click anything.


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice pics there 

btw when they are going to put HXH in MotM ?
It is almost half day into 1st Feb.


----------



## Malumultimus (Jan 31, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> Actually, the number of people passing the exam is easy when you realize there is two exams mentionned... from then on, the answer is obvious.



No it isn't. If you really think that, then you also fell for the trick. lawl


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 1, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> No it isn't. If you really think that, then you also fell for the trick. lawl



i think what he meant is that most people do not really know whether the first exam we saw was 288 or 287 or whatever else. when year 267 was mentioned, then presumably that is the year ging passed; just add 20 to get the year gon got his license, which is 287. this means that year 288 is when killua passed and presumably was the only one who did.



tkROUT said:


> btw when they are going to put HXH in MotM ?
> It is almost half day into 1st Feb.



probably bec of their backward timezone

hopefully it'll be up soon


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2010)

now you guys are confusing me. I'll just be happy with my 60%.


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 1, 2010)

Why arent we MotM yet? 

In Germany its the first since 10 hours


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 1, 2010)

^spam kira's page. this is all his responsibility


----------



## valerian (Feb 1, 2010)

krizma said:


> Some pics I found:



Netero looking extremely badass there. Dunno why, but King's face there reminds me of Griffith a bit.  It's probably just me, since I've been reading a lot of Berserk lately. 


Mine.


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 1, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> ^spam kira's page. this is all his responsibility



 

Its time to discuss Tompas epicness


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 1, 2010)

^^

...............


----------



## Danchou (Feb 1, 2010)

Great pics krizma. It amazes me how big the Japanese HxH fanbase is.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 1, 2010)

seen the one with killua family before, gd stuff. is there anymore kool looking ones?

btw wot happened with MoM lol


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2010)

I think it'll start today maybe, don't know. 


The Killua family one is really good.


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 1, 2010)

In 8 hours is the second februrary

If till then HxH STILL isnt the MotM I will spam the mod to death


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2010)

doesn't that mean we get one less day? and its a short month as is? tell the mods to do it now. lazy asses.


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 1, 2010)

*We arent MotM yet???*

Oh my f*cking god 

The shortest month of the year and slowest mod at the same time or what?

  

anyway, to not go too off topic

Tompa is epic


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2010)

i can't wait for when tompa learns nen.


----------



## NeBy (Feb 1, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> motm begins tomorrow already? so quick!
> you guys better post and not let it go to waste
> 
> see you there
> ...



That's one thing more than ever came from you! 



mrsticky005 said:


> people need to make more Hunter x Hunter amvs, mmvs and what not.
> You know how you can find billions of stuff on Naruto on Youtube?
> It should be like that for Hunter x Hunter.



Well, you can't blame me! I'm about the only one in this thread that has made HxH AMVs and such! 

That said, with the lukewarm appreciation it gets around here, no wonder others don't start with it.



RockyDJ said:


> That was way harder
> 
> 70%
> 
> ...



Can't be too simple, otherwise there's no fun in it!

It's true the shortcomings of the quiz-system there means I can't really shift between who has a very simple question wrong, and who has a very obscure detail wrong.

I have high hopes for the new version of Opina (Bitnami stack); when it comes out, I'll install it and I'll try to customise and adapt it myself for my purposes.

But for now it's fun enough. Maybe I'll make an even bigger one...



Malumultimus said:


> I got 80% on the quiz.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



And yet, some got 100%.

If I could use intermittent scores, the more 'trivial' questions would put you in a Otaku level, though.   But 80% still would make you a HxH fan.



Arkeus said:


> Actually, the number of people passing the exam is easy when you realize there is two exams mentionned... from then on, the answer is obvious.
> 
> The trick question is obviously who are the main characters. I didn't see the biscuit option, so it's obvious you shouldn't click anything.



*me coughs*



chikkychappy said:


> great finds krizma
> 
> i like the netero and kannon drawing in the first one
> 
> ...



Nope. He's the only one. 



chikkychappy said:


> ^spam kira's page. this is all his responsibility





Ennoea said:


> I think it'll start today maybe, don't know.





Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> doesn't that mean we get one less day? and its a short month as is? tell the mods to do it now. lazy asses.



*Some days ago:*

Neby:"When do we start with our MotM?" 
xx other posters:"You're so silly Neby! In February, as it says! That wasn't very bright to ask!" :rofl


--> 16 hours into February; still no sign of any MotM.


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 1, 2010)

NeBy said:


> *Some days ago:*
> 
> Neby:"When do we start with our MotM?"
> xx other posters:"You're so silly Neby! In February, as it says! That wasn't very bright to ask!" :rofl



I thought about the same

Irony is high isnt it? Neby bashed everyone with his/her logic 



NeBy said:


> --> 18 hours into February; still no sign of any MotM.



I am already 20 hours

And at midnight  there will be a *big* massacre if we still arent MotM 



NeBy said:


> Well, you can't blame me! I'm about the only one in this thread that has made HxH AMVs and such!



Make one about Rookie killer Tompa


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 1, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> I thought about the same
> 
> Irony is high isnt it? Neby bashed everyone with his/her logic



Tompa and now Neby
one more thing and I will +ve rep you


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 1, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Tompa and now Neby
> one more thing and I will +ve rep you



You.. dont.. like.. Tompa?


----------



## NeBy (Feb 1, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Tompa and now Neby
> one more thing and I will +ve rep you



Leave the poor guy alone! He obviously has good insights and a sense of logic! 



I would need some devilish "sneaky" yet cowardly music, to go with a Tompa-AMV.


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 1, 2010)

NeBy said:


> I would need some devilish "sneaky" yet cowardly music, to go with a Tompa-AMV.



I never made an AMV before but  I would probably use sth. like "Shattered Dreams" by The Offspring because Tompa destroys everyones (not really everyones) dreams. But it doesnt fit in your themes a bit. I bet you are better at finding stuff like that.

EDIT:



> lol, I'll just set the voting and poll closures a day or two later to ensure you get the full month. In fact since February only has 28 days, we can start the next title 2-4 days into March



Quote by Kira Yamato after I asked him/her to give us the lost day in march


----------



## NeBy (Feb 1, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> I never made an AMV before but  I would probably use sth. like "Shattered Dreams" by The Offspring because Tompa destroys everyones (not really everyones) dreams. But it doesnt fit in your themes a bit. I bet you are better at finding stuff like that.



I'll check it out.

And you might give AMV's a try too! It's pretty fun, though it's hugely underestimated how much time and work it goes into it (and in the end people still complain there wasn't any syn  ). But still, if you have a good one, it rapidly shows on youtube, whatever personal opinions may say. If you have thousands of hits, and a lot of good comments&ratings, you know you're on the right track.

Ofcourse, one should also listen to any 'constructive' criticism to make the AMV's better.

But apart from that, it's mostly for the fun you have with it yourself.



> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote by Kira Yamato after I asked him/her to give us the lost day in march



Good. But where is it?


----------



## The Imp (Feb 1, 2010)

you guys are so impatient 

kira can't change the subforum because he isn't an admin so he has to put in a request for the change

when an admin sees it he'll change it

also people live in different timezones so chill out


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 1, 2010)

NeBy said:


> I'll check it out.
> 
> And you might give AMV's a try too! It's pretty fun, though it's hugely underestimated how much time and work it goes into it (and in the end people still complain there wasn't any syn  ). But still, if you have a good one, it rapidly shows on youtube, whatever personal opinions may say. If you have thousands of hits, and a lot of good comments&ratings, you know you're on the right track.
> 
> ...


Because it takes so long I dont make it 


NeBy said:


> Good. But where is it?



Just an admin can change that. Kira is just mod


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 1, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> also people live in different timezones so chill out



I dont think there is a timezone where it isnt the first yet


----------



## NeBy (Feb 1, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> you guys are so impatient
> 
> kira can't change the subforum because he isn't an admin so he has to put in a request for the change
> 
> ...



Whatever timezone you live in, it's already into February wherever you live! 

And we're not impatient, we're eager.


----------



## NeBy (Feb 1, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> I dont think there is a timezone where it isnt the first yet



How logical minds think alike!


----------



## The Imp (Feb 1, 2010)

you guys have been complaining for like 2 pages and have been keeping track of the time which is why i said that


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 1, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> you guys have been complaining for like 2 pages and have been keeping track of the time which is why i said that



I always admitted that its the time in germany


----------



## NeBy (Feb 1, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> you guys have been complaining for like 2 pages and have been keeping track of the time which is why i said that



And I always admit to nothing except Logic!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 1, 2010)

first thread

pufu >pitou 

also we need to discuss

Tompa vs pokkuru


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 1, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Tompa vs pokkuru



What?  So you are a Tompa fan  Dont insult me if you like himn yourself


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 1, 2010)

^^I can't believe I just said that


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 1, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ^^I can't believe I just said that



                                   .


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2010)

tompa is gay. his old ass taking the hunter exam getting schooled by 12 year olds and shit.


----------



## NeBy (Feb 1, 2010)

Where is our f- MotM?!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2010)

Paitence my young Padawan.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 1, 2010)

Whats with the flat chested japanese dance girls sig fad.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 1, 2010)

I like the 2nd from right in the first line and 2nd from right & 1st from left from the 2nd line 

names Ennoea


----------



## NeBy (Feb 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Paitence my young Padawan.






You don't know the power of the dark side! Besides, I'm your mother father! 

But anyway, I have to go to sleep in a while, and I still didn't see any MotM!  Oh, how ironic those earlier remarks I got! :S



hgfdsahjkl said:


> I like the 2nd from right in the first line and 2nd from left & 1st from left from the 2nd line
> 
> names Ennoea



You'd probably like their ass too!


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 1, 2010)

neby

you and logic, do not coincide, at all.


----------



## Danchou (Feb 1, 2010)

I've become 'addicted' to online pokergames lately. That's what we need! HxH poker cards. 

The Ryodan probably have their own cards since they're seen playing it a lot.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2010)

i was gone all day and still no fuckin MOTM section yet?!? This shit should run into March just for this.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 1, 2010)

NeBy said:


> *Some days ago:*
> 
> Neby:"When do we start with our MotM?"
> xx other posters:"You're so silly Neby! In February, as it says! That wasn't very bright to ask!" :rofl
> ...



poor neby, can't differentiate between when, in principle, motm is _supposed_ to start, compared to when it will _actually_ start given some contigencies


----------



## lunchb0x (Feb 1, 2010)

Danchou said:


> I've become 'addicted' to online pokergames lately. That's what we need! HxH poker cards.
> 
> The Ryodan probably have their own cards since they're seen playing it a lot.



I love poker 

You could make a bunch of different decks of cards. One deck for ants, Ryodan, good guys and so on. 

Kururo can be an Ace, but Hisoka is the Joker and Joker beats all


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> Whats with the flat chested japanese dance girls sig fad.



the sad thing is the girls don't even look as good as that in japanese porn.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 2, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> the sad thing is the girls don't even look as good as that in japanese porn.



you guys are crazy numer 0 was kinda hot.


----------



## krizma (Feb 2, 2010)

Danchou said:


> I've become 'addicted' to online pokergames lately. That's what we need! HxH poker cards.
> 
> The Ryodan probably have their own cards since they're seen playing it a lot.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2010)

Blackice22 said:


> you guys are crazy numer 0 was kinda hot.



what i meant was the girls don't even look that good in their native pornography. I thought the girls were cute and looked better than most female japanese pornstars which i'd assume looked better than a couple of jpop looking girls that look like they're still in high school.


i haven't even seen that ryodan pic in there before in my life. We need more high quality official hunter x hunter artwork posted in here. that ryodan pic is wallpaper/set worthy.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 2, 2010)

i do not mean to be so impatient, but this is an outrage. there's only 28 days in this month yet we are being cheated a couple of days already.  we better have the motm until the end of the hiatus instead 



Danchou said:


> I've become 'addicted' to online pokergames lately. That's what we need! HxH poker cards.



i actually have a couple of deck of hxh cards  bought it a few years ago


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 2, 2010)

Poker 

Texas Holdem rules


----------



## Danchou (Feb 2, 2010)

Indeed it does. I think I'll try to get that HxH pokerset too. It looks cool.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 2, 2010)

@Supreme Alchemist Fan 
my bad I didnt mean to misinterpret you.also


WHERE THE HELL IS MOM,I WANT IT NOW


----------



## dark_himura (Feb 2, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> Whats with the flat chested japanese dance girls sig fad.



theyre korean.  

/google SNSD

ok carry on.


----------



## NeBy (Feb 2, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> neby
> 
> you and logic, do not coincide, at all.



What are you talking about? We're almost synonyms. 



chikkychappy said:


> poor neby, can't differentiate between when, in principle, motm is _supposed_ to start, compared to when it will _actually_ start given some contigencies



Alas, since I didn't ask when it is _supposed_ to start, your whole explanation is rather irrelevant. However one looks at it, fact is the "Neby, that's not bright to ask; it starts in February of course as the name says" would seem to have been more than a bit premature, if not downright erroneous.



chikkychappy said:


> i do not mean to be so impatient, but this is an outrage. there's only 28 days in this month yet we are being cheated a couple of days already.  we better have the motm until the end of the hiatus instead



Well, _obviously_, it started already, since it's February, and it's the february MotM, remember? 



dark_himura said:


> theyre korean.
> 
> /google SNSD
> 
> ok carry on.



Are they expensive?

Wait, I lost track... were you talking about the cards or the girls?

Well, I guess the question remains valid in both cases.  



Blackice22 said:


> @Supreme Alchemist Fan
> my bad I didnt mean to misinterpret you.also
> 
> 5
> WHERE THE HELL IS MOM,I WANT IT NOW



Your mom? 

I dunno! 

Didn't you mean MotM?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2010)

human beings are incompetent.


----------



## NeBy (Feb 2, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> human beings are incompetent.



True. That's why I often wonder if I'm actually a human. I'm rather inclined to think I'm an Angel of Logic. :mj

AOL for short, but some would-be IT-dude has already taken monopoly of that name! 


Edit: Is there a list of Moderators somewhere? I'm going to spam them with MotM demands...


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 2, 2010)

NeBy said:


> True. That's why I often wonder if I'm actually a human. I'm rather inclined to think I'm an Angel of Logic. :mj
> 
> AOL for short, but some would-be IT-dude has already taken monopoly of that name!



You are a human. Because if you would be an Angel of Logic (when you write it like that) it would mean AoL in short. The o is small.  Or so it is in my logic 

EDIT:

I see. Most people dont do it like that  But that isnt logical


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 2, 2010)

...
maybe I don't remember because it has been over a year since I read the earlier portions of the ant arc, but when was Palm stated to be reinforcement????

Also, why would her ability be reinforcement and not specilization? 

Lastly, does anyone remember Palm's character above and beyond being obessive? Specifically, was she more manipulative, straight-forward, in some sort of mixture in between? if she was a very direct person like Gon, which I seem to recall to some extent, than I suppose her reinforcement category was forshadowed. If that was not the case, I am disappointed with the lack of continuity and am not surprised Togashi has forgotten intricacies of his own story.


----------



## Arkeus (Feb 2, 2010)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> ...
> maybe I don't remember because it has been over a year since I read the earlier portions of the ant arc, but when was Palm stated to be reinforcement????
> 
> Also, why would her ability be reinforcement and not specilization?
> ...



Fris,t Hisoka's way of determining nen type isn't 'official'. It's just hisoka's.

Second, she was typed as reinforcement from her introduction (see her coffee), and she is very honest.

She does tell gon "Run now, because if you give me hope and destroy it, i am the type to kill you in my rage".

@ Neby: actually, you are very emotional in lots of things, putting your preferences and so on above logic quite a few times (and not seeing the logic of emotions too).


----------



## NeBy (Feb 2, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> You are a human. Because if you would be an Angel of Logic (when you write it like that) it would mean AoL in short. The o is small.  Or so it is in my logic



*sigh*

I actually thought of making the 'of' into 'Of', but than I thought; no-one here would bother with such a detail anyway, so why would I?


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 2, 2010)

NeBy said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I actually thought of making the 'of' into 'Of', but than I thought; no-one here would bother with such a detail anyway, so why would I?



Surprised?


----------



## tkROUT (Feb 2, 2010)

I was curious ,when did York shin arc end in Manga(WSJ issue) ?
I want to know the time gap between Ending of one arc in WSJ manga and relevant OVA.

like when ch 139 came out and after how many months the OVA came out.
Similarly for HxH-GIF.

I was thinking when this ant arc ends(if it ends) after how much time we can expect the anime (if they make) to be released.


----------



## NeBy (Feb 2, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Surprised?



Somewhat. 

Though I've not decided yet whether it's an advantage or not.



Arkeus said:


> Fris,t Hisoka's way of determining nen type isn't 'official'. It's just hisoka's.
> 
> Second, she was typed as reinforcement from her introduction (see her coffee), and she is very honest.
> 
> She does tell gon "Run now, because if you give me hope and destroy it, i am the type to kill you in my rage".



Don't remember the part of the coffee, but yes, she was pretty straightforward. Could be, indeed, she was always reinforcement.

But...the hatsu she shows clearly is more suited to be an example of Specialisation; it has virtually nuffin to do with Reinforcement.



> @ Neby: actually, you are very emotional in lots of things, putting your preferences and so on above logic quite a few times (and not seeing the logic of emotions too).



No, I don't. 

I know perfectly well when I'm emotional or not, and in which area's. As I've said before, it's impossible to be all logical all of the times. For instance, I get annoyed as much as the next person, though the reasons for it might differ.

But when it comes to debates, I always am logical as humanly Angelic possible!


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 2, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Somewhat.
> 
> Though I've not decided yet whether it's an advantage or not.



                          .


----------



## Arkeus (Feb 2, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Somewhat.
> 
> Though I've not decided yet whether it's an advantage or not.
> 
> ...


relevant page:
Download Link


> But...the hatsu she shows clearly is more suited to be an example of Specialisation; it has virtually nuffin to do with Reinforcement.



Relevant page:
Download Link

This is why i was pleased about Palm's new technique, and why i said she did a turn-around in efficiency.






> No, I don't.
> 
> I know perfectly well when I'm emotional or not, and in which area's. As I've said before, it's impossible to be all logical all of the times. For instance, I get annoyed as much as the next person, though the reasons for it might differ.
> 
> But when it comes to debates, I always am logical as humanly Angelic possible!



But you still made a quizz where one of the question was purely about your emotions. After all, Leorio wasn't a main char since vol 5 (and before that was mostly a fourth wheel), and Kurapika isn't one since vol 13, and even then he was a older-brother type.


----------



## Toreador (Feb 2, 2010)

Motm its up ! only took 45 hours.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2010)

MotM is up. Time to spam like crazy guys.


----------



## Danchou (Feb 2, 2010)

HxH MotM section


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2010)

FINAAALLY.


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2010)

Got two of the obvious threads out of the way.


----------



## NeBy (Feb 2, 2010)

Arkeus said:


> relevant page:
> HxH MotM section
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I see what you mean. That said, with the merman-clairvoyance thing, she definitely wasn't showing reinforcement, and it's still a bit weird: not only shouldn't she be NOT good at it (and yet she was), I also fail to see how she could do it uberhaupt. I mean, that kind of hatsu can't be the product of a mix of reinforcement, transmutation, manipulation, etc. It clearly is a specialisation-type hatsu. Yet, wasn't that nen-type deemed 'particular', and loose from the rest? Shouldn't her ability in that nen-type be zero?

It's a very weird thing, and only if you think something like that of Kurapica was going on for her too, can it readily be explained. Which isn't really impossible, because she displays some very erratic and schizophrenic behaviour.





> But you still made a quizz where one of the question was purely about your emotions. After all, Leorio wasn't a main char since vol 5 (and before that was mostly a fourth wheel), and Kurapika isn't one since vol 13, and even then he was a older-brother type.





From all the possible examples, I could have found better ones!

I'm rather touchy about certain subjects, and I don't like to be ganged up on, for instance. (then again; who does).

But your example is pretty weak.

First of: I said *in debates*; a quiz is not a debate.

Secondly; they ARE considered to be the main characters. Even if you don't agree, you can hardly say I'm using it only because I'm biased on the matter: Toagshi originally depicted them as the four main characters; every review or summary on a DVD or whatever considers them to be the main characters, wikipedia says they are the main characters, etc. So it's not like I'm considering them to be main characters out of the blue, because I happen to want it to be so. 

Clearly, the global consent is rather that they _are_ the main characters, than that they aren't. 

Now, it may be you don't agree wxith this, but that doesn't mean I was letting my emotions speak. I just went with the general consent on the matter, and, indeed, largely because I also agree with it.

I know what you want to say, and it's true that some of the 'main' characters got little exposure (especially Leorio), but still, I find that less important than how they have been _portrayed_ to be, by Togashi. He made it clear that those 4 friends are bonded together like no other of the characters displayed. They have been established as being the main characters from the start, just like Kuroro and Hisoka have been established as the main 'evil' protagonists.

It doesn't really matter that we didn't see Kuroro or Hisoka anymore since the ant arc, they are still considered the main villains. Idem for our four main characters.


----------



## Arkeus (Feb 2, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Yes, I see what you mean. That said, with the merman-clairvoyance thing, she definitely wasn't showing reinforcement, and it's still a bit weird: not only shouldn't she be NOT good at it (and yet she was), I also fail to see how she could do it uberhaupt. I mean, that kind of hatsu can't be the product of a mix of reinforcement, transmutation, manipulation, etc. It clearly is a specialisation-type hatsu. Yet, wasn't that nen-type deemed 'particular', and loose from the rest? Shouldn't her ability in that nen-type be zero?
> 
> It's a very weird thing, and only if you think something like that of Kurapica was going on for her too, can it readily be explained. Which isn't really impossible, because she displays some very erratic and schizophrenic behaviour.



First, Specialization is *always* a 'bonus' class. sometimes (in the ghost writer girl case, for example), it's the only one they have an ability in. But it's always a bonus class.

Second, except reinforcement most nen class can have funky things, and i could really see her using manipulation- using the crystal ball and the fact she has seen that person once.

Also, remember the second image i quotes- it was all about how people use a class they have no talents in.

Also, remember this is *Novu's disciple*. Novu is in the same class as Morau (sort of) and Morau's Disciple are ten kind of kickasses.

I would be surprised if Novu wasn't training Palm to the max.





> From all the possible examples, I could have found better ones!
> 
> I'm rather touchy about certain subjects, and I don't like to be ganged up on, for instance. (then again; who does).
> 
> ...



That's exactly what i am saying. you are letting what is "perceived" by secondary people (second hands) in their summaries as "objective truth". "Objective truth" would be that Leorio was less important than Hisoka even during the hunter arc, and barely had ten pannels after the zoldick home arc (vol 5).

Kurapika was present in less than a third of the volumes, and none of the latter ones. That's not a main character, whatever you are saying.

Anime is *not* made by Togashi, and what people say for marketing *isn't* true.

Basically, you are letting other people's (marketing people) influence your view plus your own tastes.

Same thing for Kuroro and Hisoka- they aren't the main Villains.

Hell, i am hoping they *aren't Villains*. What i really like in the HxH world is that everyone is selfish in his own ways- i don't see Gon going against Hisoka or Kuroro if he doesn't need to, and Hisoka stalking Gon wouldn't make him a villain worth his past actions.

Hisoka is awesome because he is in 'control'. And, really, i'd say Hisoka is more of a "mentor-type", and Kuroro is "Kurapika's enemy". and maybe even not true anymore.


----------



## NeBy (Feb 2, 2010)

> That's exactly what i am saying. you are letting what is "perceived" by secondary people (second hands) in their summaries as "objective truth". "Objective truth" would be that Leorio was less important than Hisoka even during the hunter arc, and barely had ten pannels after the zoldick home arc (vol 5).
> 
> Kurapika was present in less than a third of the volumes, and none of the latter ones. That's not a main character, whatever you are saying.
> 
> Anime is *not* made by Togashi, and what people say for marketing *isn't* true.



You must have missed the part where I said I happen to agree with 'the majority' here. While the majority doesn't mean it's right, it does mean one would have to have good reasons to evaluate it, and possibly not agree with it, especially in cases where there is no true objective measurement to be had. Being 'the main' characters is subject to interpretation, after all.

But maybe I didn't explain it too well. I am quite logical, I assure you, and I agree with you that it is a logical conclusion Leorio and Kurapica are not main characters, _if you take the premise_ that main characters always ought to be in every chapter.

Obviously, with that premise, your conclusion makes complete sense and is logical. Seen in that light, I fully subscribe to it.

However, I don't agree with that premise. If you don't equate the number of panels someone has been in with the level of 'main-ness' that character has, than the whole argument on which you build your conclusion on, has no value anymore. There is, after all, no law or rule - nor consensus, it would seem - that says a main character HAS to be in all or most chapters to be considered 'main'.

To most - and that has nothing to do with marketing - it is far more important WHAT a person has shown, HOW he acts/reacts, what his social bonds are with other characters, etc. rather than the mere number of panels he's been in. If one would ask the same, for instance, what a 'main' object would be in HxH, with your reasoning, it would be the trees or the sky: they are almost in every scene, after all. I, however, would take an object who really was shown to have some importance, like the Joystation - even though trees and sky have been much more shown in panels. The importance of an object or person isn't therefore derived from their paneltime, but from the importance they are given within the story. Togashi made the four characters pretty important, that much is clear, even if he didn't show all of them that much.

You might not agree with this premise, but it doesn't mean it's an invalid one per sé. Just as your conclusion made logical sense starting from your premise, so does mine when I start with mine (and many others', apparently). And while anime is not made by Togashi, HxH is. Now, ofcourse, when viewed with your vision _as well as_ in mine, than still it's obvious Gon and Killua are the real top dogs. But since I asked for the four main characters, and not two, my answer wasn't all that farfetched, nor illogical.


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 2, 2010)

> That said, with the merman-clairvoyance thing, she definitely wasn't showing reinforcement, and it's still a bit weird: not only shouldn't she be NOT good at it (and yet she was), I also fail to see how she could do it uberhaupt. I mean, that kind of hatsu can't be the product of a mix of reinforcement, transmutation, manipulation, etc.


i believe that her "clairvoyance" is a reinforcement type of hatsu. reinforcing nen sight/sense to the point of it being able to locate ppl far away (it hasn't been confirmed that she has true remote viewing or clairvoyance though) from the faintest nen traces by using a medium.

kurapikas nen inside kuroro is able to send a warning to kurapika if it is going to be removed no matter where it is done(or something to that extent if i remember correctly).


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 2, 2010)

motm 


NeBy said:


> Alas, since I didn't ask when it is _supposed_ to start, your whole explanation is rather irrelevant. However one looks at it, fact is the "Neby, that's not bright to ask; it starts in February of course as the name says" would seem to have been more than a bit premature, if not downright erroneous.



then your question is irrelevant in the first place. no one can predict with 100% accuracy when the motm will actually start. there are many factors to be considered, and in this case it is that no admin was able to see the request. but historically, it has always began in february 1, and it _should_ begin in feb 1 anyway, hence the complaints when it didn't.


----------



## Arkeus (Feb 2, 2010)

NeBy said:


> You might not agree with this premise, but it doesn't mean it's an invalid one per s?. Just as your conclusion made logical sense starting from your premise, so does mine when I start with mine (and many others', apparently). And while anime is not made by Togashi, HxH is. Now, ofcourse, when viewed with your vision _as well as_ in mine, than still it's obvious Gon and Killua are the real top dogs. But since I asked for the four main characters, and not two, my answer wasn't all that farfetched, nor illogical.



I agree with your premise (i think both are important), but the thing is, Lerio definitely doesn't have a tenth the impact that Hisoka or Biscuit does, and Kurapika might not have more either.

They got there first, sure. But leorio's impact? next to nil. Kurapika has a great arc, but not more so than knuckle, and in some ways less than biscuit.

As i said, this question isn't *wrong*. It's just highly subjective. You put, in a quizz about 'knowing HxH', your own belief about the characters, belief that come from your preferences.

For example, you remember how we know Leorio only knows then? Not main-character-like at all, and so on.

your question should either be the top two, or else should be a bit more complex. The way it's said, it means "agree with my feeling or you don't know HxH".


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 3, 2010)

motm hasn't been up for 24 hours and we already exceeded boti's entire month of activity 



Arkeus said:


> I agree with your premise (i think both are important), but the thing is, Lerio definitely doesn't have a tenth the impact that Hisoka or Biscuit does, and Kurapika might not have more either.
> 
> They got there first, sure. But leorio's impact? next to nil. Kurapika has a great arc, but not more so than knuckle, and in some ways less than biscuit.
> 
> ...



neby just means the _official_ main characters

whether they act like they are is another story altogether


----------



## 8 (Feb 3, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> motm hasn't been up for 24 hours and we already exceeded boti's entire month of activity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats a boti?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 3, 2010)

8 said:


> whats a boti?



slang for shit seinen


----------



## krizma (Feb 3, 2010)

NeBy said:


> I also fail to see how she could do it *uberhaupt*



what is that


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 3, 2010)

still no spoilers  slow week



tkROUT said:


> I was curious ,when did York shin arc end in Manga(WSJ issue) ?
> I want to know the time gap between Ending of one arc in WSJ manga and relevant OVA.
> 
> like when ch 139 came out and after how many months the OVA came out.
> ...



there's a list here. it's kind of confusing actually, but just look at the white cells and ignore those blue and orange ones. so chapter 139 was officially out on january 29 2002.

for the three ovas, there's generally a one-year gap from the time the chapter is released in jump to when the anime counterpart is out


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 3, 2010)

^^spoiler pics are out actually


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 3, 2010)

krizma said:


> what is that



German 

EDIT:

I couldnt hold back. I looked at the spoiler pics 

EDIT in EDIT:

Just joking 

But I want my chapter


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 3, 2010)

New chapter needs more King vs Netero and less crying Killua and im happy.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 4, 2010)

HXH better release already so I can wash my eyes of Bleach, naruto and one piece.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Some spoilers.
> 
> EDIT.
> 
> ...




Oh shit..



*Spoiler*: __ 



Did Nefelpitou realize that Snot-Girl is dead for real and she can't be brought back???


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 4, 2010)

crouching tiger!!! 

gon's new primary hastu


----------



## cbus05 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hard to figure out what is happening without a good scan/translation.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2010)

i don't know why the people who do the HST don't do hxh too. i guess people enjoy shit.


----------



## Unknown (Feb 4, 2010)

Can someone post the raw in some online link please?


----------



## God Movement (Feb 4, 2010)

^ Check my earlier post.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh God..



*Spoiler*: __ 



Is Pufu about to be horribly trolled by Gon? 


And after that we are back to the stupid octopus!!!


----------



## NeBy (Feb 4, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> motm
> 
> then your question is irrelevant in the first place. no one can predict with 100% accuracy when the motm will actually start. there are many factors to be considered, and in this case it is that no admin was able to see the request. but historically, it has always began in february 1, and it _should_ begin in feb 1 anyway, hence the complaints when it didn't.



But however you look at it, it turns out the glee about my question has turned out to be premature and came back as a boomerang. 




Arkeus said:


> I agree with your premise (i think both are important), but the thing is, Lerio definitely doesn't have a tenth the impact that Hisoka or Biscuit does, and Kurapika might not have more either.



I think your premise wasn't entirely the same, why would you otherwise have focused on the number of panels a character is viewed in? Furthermore, I think you're confusing the importance from the readers' perspective with how Togashi has _portrayed it within the story_.



> As i said, this question isn't *wrong*. It's just highly subjective. You put, in a quizz about 'knowing HxH', your own belief about the characters, belief that come from your preferences.
> 
> For example, you remember how we know Leorio only knows then? Not main-character-like at all, and so on.
> 
> your question should either be the top two, or else should be a bit more complex. The way it's said, it means "agree with my feeling or you don't know HxH".



No, the most objective is to take what the guidebook says, and there it says those 4 are the main characters. You can agree with this or not, but once you start giving your own interpretation to things, there is no way of ever getting an answer right, since it would always depend on the individual and his interpretation of it. You yourself are argumenting against that, since you think I did it. But, point is, the moment you start giving interpretations to_ the premise_ that should be used, you can say they're only two, but another can say there are 3 (counting Hisoka, for instance), another 4, with Bisquit, another could find Kuroro more important or having 'more impact', or even Ging, since the whole search of Gon is focused to finding him. One could have myriads of reasonings and other premises about every conceivable topic in HxH. Take chikky (or was it danchou?) argumenting the 288 exam had more than one winner. All what has been said or done by the characters could be considered a lie or an exaggeration or 'only a show', when it suits you, etc. If things like the subjective 'importance' is a measure, than everything and nothing can be wrong or right.

In that sense, indeed, _everything_ is interpretation and 'own belief'. However, if one wants to make a meaningful quiz, it is understood that some things MUST be taken as a fact, otherwise there is no point in filling in the quiz in the first place. And, ultimately, what we consider facts that weigh MORE than our own subjective opinion on the matter, is what Togashi says about it (yes, he's the God of HxH)-, and, by extension, what the guidebook says. And the guidebook says, those are the 4 main characters.

Case closed. 




> neby just means the _official_ main characters
> 
> whether they act like they are is another story altogether



Or like chikky says! 

Sometimes he can be rather to the point with admirable brevity, I must admit.




chikkychappy said:


> motm hasn't been up for 24 hours and we already exceeded boti's entire month of activity



Well, that wasn't too difficult! 




krizma said:


> what is that



Ermm..'uberhaupt' is chinese-japanese pidgin for "extremely logical". 


And now I'll have a look at those spoilers...


----------



## KidTony (Feb 4, 2010)

I wish we had our own permanent section. Too bad the hiatuses will stand in our way of that. Man, i think HXH tournaments would be awesome. Like the ones they hold in the konoha coliseum and the OP battledome, with a tier list and all. HXH is made for that...


----------



## Gunners (Feb 5, 2010)

I've said this before but Gon is one scary mofo.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 5, 2010)

Alright chapter, but the next one is probably gonna suck, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 5, 2010)

NeBy said:


> But however you look at it, it turns out the glee about my question has turned out to be premature and came back as a boomerang.



no, i don't see it that way.



> Sometimes *he* can be rather to the point with admirable brevity, I must admit.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 5, 2010)

Gon is the man at the moment.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 5, 2010)

Gunners said:


> I've said this before but Gon is one scary mofo.



I want to see him explode right then and there. His character has beenn drastically reshaped since the ant arc began.

Page 12 was spectactular.


----------



## Perseverance (Feb 5, 2010)

damnnnnnnnnn no scans yet???


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 5, 2010)

Fuck with Gon's friends, he is going to scare the shit out of you with his damn eyes.

Damn, Hisoka is going to have a extreme hard on about Gon when he heard about the King's brutal, slow death at the hand of little Gon. 

Good chapter..


----------



## Gunners (Feb 5, 2010)

I want this arc with the ants to finish, for whatever reason I view it as a filler arc. Preferred the Ryodan members + Kurapica and Leori.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 5, 2010)

^^no

..................


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 5, 2010)

Every arc that doesn't deal with finding Gon's father is a filler arc.


----------



## 8 (Feb 5, 2010)

to me this arc is actually the most interesting one.


----------



## krizma (Feb 6, 2010)

How was Greed Island a filler arc? If it was, then what was Celestial tower and Yorkshin? I don't remember Gon trying to find his father in the Celestial tower, nor in Yorkshin. In G.I. though, he learned more about his father than in every other arc before.

Ant Arc could be considered a 'filler' (though that's such a negative word) if you are strict enough. However the arc has not ended yet and therefore *everything* could be possibly connected to Gin.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 6, 2010)

krizma said:


> How was Greed Island a filler arc? If it was, then what was Celestial tower and Yorkshin? I don't remember Gon trying to find his father in the Celestial tower, nor in Yorkshin. In G.I. though, he learned more about his father than in every other arc before.
> 
> Ant Arc could be considered a 'filler' (though that's such a negative word) if you are strict enough. However the arc has not ended yet and therefore *everything* could be possibly connected to Gin.



i was being very loose with my definition of filler. and i don't define canon as "arcs that deals with gon's search for his father." i define canon roughly as something that "moves the plot forward."

the thing with GI is that, ryodan involvement aside, nothing really changed much. the thing gon, killua and biscuit were working for for months (completing the game) only brought them what? a lead to kaito? tens of chapters dedicated just to achieve that? it's basically a transition arc then. granted, they became stronger and that's real point of GI i guess, but still these training sequences could've been portrayed more briefly. compare it to other arcs:

-hunter exam: set the stage to introduce characters, character development; ~40 chapters
-zaoldyeck: developed killua (a development that would haunt the rest of the series), introduced the zaoldyecks that will play a lot of roles later in the series in less than 10 chapters
-celestial tower: NEN. plus the "training" sequences were brief and didn't take forever. their relevance is just proportional to their length. of course, an issue that was left over in the hunter arc (hisoka plate) was resolved... all in about 20 chapters
-york shin: i won't even start.
-GI: nen-remover found, found Kaito through completion of the game, met Biscuit and the duo became stronger... in 70+ chapters

given those, GI is *relatively* more filler-ish than anything that happened prior it.

and as much as i hate the ant arc and as fillery the beginning is, by the end of this i would suspect that it would make more impact on our two main characters and the rest of the hunter world than GI ever did.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2010)

Fan arts, for those who asked. 

Kuroro - 8 MB
Hisoka - 5 MB
Netero - not much, around 5 pictures.


----------



## Perseverance (Feb 6, 2010)

I love the narration the author gives, so epic especially in this chapter


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2010)

> Every arc that doesn't deal with finding Gon's father is a filler arc.



The whole manga must be filler then


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 6, 2010)

Seriously, the narration is what sets HxH apart from other Shonen.

It makes it... unique.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2010)

Can you imagine narration in Naruto?

"Danzou realised one thing in that moment when he came across Sasuke, Kishi was gonna fuck him over"


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 6, 2010)

I know right

It adds so much depth to everything. That's what I love about it.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 6, 2010)

So nothing much..just reading the Ant Arc again..and..

Is it me or did Palm sleep with the prime-minister who works for the King?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2010)

Yep she was Bizef's bitch.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Yep she was Bizef's bitch.



But..why?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2010)

The only way for a human to invade the palace was to become Bizef's sex toy. She was sent to mark out the King's position.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The only way for a human to invade the palace was to become Bizef's sex toy. She was sent to mark out the King's position.



But still..couldn't she just use a little bit of Nen to knock him out..or even a hit to render him unconscious? 


Damn..that's really..dark..and nasty

And this is still considered a shonen?


----------



## Tracespeck (Feb 6, 2010)

Cannon is generally used to refer to work done by the original author while filler is added stuff from other people.  Trying to redefine these words just causes communication problems.  I suggest coming up with a different way of saying what you want.

Anyway, reread chapter 1, HxH is setup as an "adventure" manga as opposed to a "story" manga, something that has a really strong central plot like FMA.  It's not about the destination but about the fun on the way, similar to One Piece in that sense.  The "adventure" style might not do it for you but it is what it is.



chikkychappy said:


> i was being very loose with my definition of filler. and i don't define canon as "arcs that deals with gon's search for his father." i define canon roughly as something that "moves the plot forward."
> 
> the thing with GI is that, ryodan involvement aside, nothing really changed much. the thing gon, killua and biscuit were working for for months (completing the game) only brought them what? a lead to kaito? tens of chapters dedicated just to achieve that? it's basically a transition arc then. granted, they became stronger and that's real point of GI i guess, but still these training sequences could've been portrayed more briefly. compare it to other arcs:
> 
> ...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 6, 2010)

.........


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 6, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> .........



EWWWW..can't believe Palm let Bizef have his way with her,not to mention the fact that he used sex toys and is snoring like a pig after that..


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2010)

Is it me or there a videocamera on the bottom left of that panel?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 6, 2010)

there are two cameras too


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow..that's a twisted thing from Togashi.

I mean..this whole arc is twisted..this is just the thing that made me notice how REALLY twisted this human-meatball,known-characters-vivisection,young-girl-brain-eating arc really is..

Was he depressed or what when he wrote this arc?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 6, 2010)

yeah,this arc is really twisted
he had a child  killed while calling for her parents,Humans are treated as meat,
one of the ants chained two naked guys and ordered them to act as dogs and once they spoke ,they were killed,sex dolls

fucking twisted and dark


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 6, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah,this arc is really twisted
> he had a child  killed while calling for her parents,Humans are treated as meat,
> one of the ants chained two naked guys and ordered them to act as dogs and once they spoke ,they were killed,sex dolls
> 
> fucking twisted and dark



How the heck did the SJ editors allow him to actually put this in their magazine..

I mean..shouldn't this be targeted at the younger demographic? 

I know that HxH was never the usual shonen..but the Ant Arc easily broke any gore&twisted stuff barriers that I have seen in a regular SJ manga..


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 6, 2010)

Togashi>SJ editors.................


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 6, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Togashi>SJ editors.................



Oh..

That's why he can keep going on breaks without somebody just saying "Freaking lazy bum,your ass is FIRED!" ..sag


And now if you will excuse me..I must wash my brain of the filthy PalmXBizef images that are now flooding my mind..


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 6, 2010)

.............


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2010)

Its that much of a shock? I didn't even bat an eyelid


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Its that much of a shock? I didn't even bat an eyelid



Yeah..from her personality I didn't expect her to actually be able to do this..not to mention the fact that her master actually sanctioned this I thinK?


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 6, 2010)

Shonen Jump also needed 6 JJBA parts to realize that JJBA is no Shonen stuff


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 6, 2010)

yeah,I didnt think they were ready to go that far,that's the shocking point


----------



## 8 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Wow..that's a twisted thing from Togashi.
> 
> I mean..this whole arc is twisted..this is just the thing that made me notice how REALLY twisted this human-meatball,known-characters-vivisection,young-girl-brain-eating arc really is..
> 
> Was he depressed or what when he wrote this arc?





hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah,this arc is really twisted
> he had a child  killed while calling for her parents,Humans are treated as meat,
> one of the ants chained two naked guys and ordered them to act as dogs and once they spoke ,they were killed,sex dolls
> 
> fucking twisted and dark



i picked up hxh about week ago, marathonned trough it. and was very surprised by the fucked up dark theme. especially the latest arc. the gore is on a level you only see in seinen.  i didn't think such things were allowed in shonen jump series.
in comparisation other jump mangas like one piece and naruto, thats supposedly about pirates (ruthless criminals) and ninjas (killers), look like happy fairytale.

makes me wonder if the mangaka of hxh is getting special treatment. it seems like he's allowed to do things others can not.



edit: Ciupy beat me to it. i agree with this post:


Ciupy said:


> How the heck did the SJ editors allow him to actually put this in their magazine..
> 
> I mean..shouldn't this be targeted at the younger demographic?
> 
> I know that HxH was never the usual shonen..but the Ant Arc easily broke any gore&twisted stuff barriers that I have seen in a regular SJ manga..


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 6, 2010)

HxH main fanbase is over 20 that's according to the sellings plus according to a japanese guy on NG ,Togashi's mangas aren't considered as a boy's manga

@8

yeah,it's true that Togashi gets a special treatment

there is also Trouble Quartet,that was supposed to be published in WJ but they had to publish it in another magazine as a senien


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 6, 2010)

HxH is pretty much on the middle bottom on SJ populary list. I bet it would be more popular as an seinen because more mature people would read it.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 6, 2010)

^^I don't think WJ is ready to lose HxH

HxH is there because of the volume sellings


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 6, 2010)

Yo I hope it never gets dropped. Despite the looooong hiatus, _HXH_ is the _only_ jump series currently worth my time.


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 6, 2010)

^Yeah Volume sellings are good (44 millions or sth. like that I saw in a list).
And thats just for 26 volumes is pretty good. If just Togashi wouldnt be so lazy..


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 6, 2010)

44 million
that's probably for all the volumes 

I think it's more than that,may be 70 million


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 6, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> HxH is pretty much on the middle bottom on SJ populary list. I bet it would be more popular as an seinen because more mature people would read it.



the reason SJ is at the bottom of the popularity list isn't because of wrong demographic target, but the new generation couldn't be fugged to read it because of the hiatuses.

so hxh is still, in spirit, still a shounen. a more intelligent, experimental one, yes, but still shounen. it will just feel wrong if it's in a seinen mag 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> 44 million
> that's probably for all the volumes
> 
> I think it's more than that,may be 70 million



hmmm i think the figure's 46million now.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 6, 2010)

mmmmmm,yeah,I guess it's 46 not 70


----------



## The Imp (Feb 6, 2010)

nearly 2 million copies per volume is still pretty great


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 7, 2010)

Holy crap, I just read the chapter like 2 minutes ago, literally, and I have to say Gon is really developing into a hunter. The same thing that makes reinforcement users simple minded and seeminly willing to fight for others more than themself, is the same thing that's driven Gon into his current madness and detachment for all but vegences and justice. FUCK, if Togashi could just keep this shit coming out even once a month's he'd have the most popular manga... at least from my point fo view. EPIC chapter with Gon's poses and commentary alone. The rest was just too much. WIN.


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 7, 2010)

Just a review of the plan: KIllua and Gon Vs Neferpitou.


----------



## tkROUT (Feb 7, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> HxH is pretty much on the middle bottom on SJ populary list. I bet it would be more popular as an seinen because more mature people would read it.



If you are thinking this because of ToC ,then I would like to add that ToC is affected by popularity of 8 chapter ago.Since H X H came out of hiatus recently I don't think that ToC shows its popularity.

Also Shueisha's aiming their main target as elementary and junior high school students, thus, their votes weigh probably more than others (fangirls).

Edit:In this week ToC Togashi says-


> since this year he started challenging himself with a certain thing every day and that by the end of the year it should turn into something great... (I wonder what he's talking about...very mysterious...)


The last line is translator's thought.(translator:WinningDays @ MH)

So,I wonder if this means Togashi will stop being lazy and we will have more chapters this time ?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 8, 2010)

tkROUT said:


> Edit:In this week ToC Togashi says-
> The last line is translator's thought.(translator:WinningDays @ MH)
> 
> So,I wonder if this means Togashi will stop being lazy and we will have more chapters this time ?



wow, that's very interesting. where did you find this? do you know what togashi said in the ToC of the past chapters as well?


----------



## tkROUT (Feb 8, 2010)

^from MH-here.Pretty informative thread.I don't know what Togashi said in previous issues.The translator *WinningDays* has done for last 3 or 4 issues.He didn't translate all authors(in previou issues) but only those comments which seemed interesting.Authors comment mostly on trivial issues.you can check p-32,p-37,p-41,p-45 for ToC raw/scan(Issue 7,8,9,10 respectively)or you can use 'find more posts (by *Heiji-sama*)function' to check previous raw/scan.


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 8, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> 44 million
> that's probably for all the volumes


I know, thats why I said


RockyDJ said:


> And thats just for 26 volumes is pretty good. If just Togashi wouldnt be so lazy..


26 volumes -> 44 or 46 million.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah,sooy
I misread


----------



## krizma (Feb 8, 2010)

I think I read somewhere it's 46 million up to volume 24. That'd make it around 50 million if we add the volumes after that.


----------



## NeBy (Feb 9, 2010)

In regard to activity, did we surpass Claymore, Naruto and OP yet with our MotM?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 9, 2010)

NeBy said:


> In regard to activity, did we surpass Claymore, Naruto and OP yet with our MotM?



claymore had 1600 posts in their only motm

naruto and OP: no way are we going to surpass them. i don't even know why you brought them up


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 9, 2010)

New HXH chap's have been pretty good, lets hope Togashi keeps it up


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 9, 2010)

So, how d'ya think the King's gonna die?


----------



## lunchb0x (Feb 10, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> claymore had 1600 posts in their only motm
> 
> naruto and OP: no way are we going to surpass them. i don't even know why you brought them up



That's what I was thinking but do you think we'd have enough activity to keep up with or pass the bleach sub-forum? probably a better target than Naruto or OP on here.



Lightysnake said:


> So, how d'ya think the King's gonna die?



You should go make a thread for this in the manga of the month forum! 

But for the record By Netero, maybe Hyakushiki Zero.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 10, 2010)

lunchb0x said:


> That's what I was thinking but do you think we'd have enough activity to keep up with or pass the bleach sub-forum? probably a better target than Naruto or OP on here.



I never visit Bleach area so I don't know, but I was always under the impression that the Bleach section has 10 to 100 times more activity than our Motm...


----------



## NeBy (Feb 10, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> claymore had 1600 posts in their only motm
> 
> naruto and OP: no way are we going to surpass them. i don't even know why you brought them up





lunchb0x said:


> That's what I was thinking but do you think we'd have enough activity to keep up with or pass the bleach sub-forum? probably a better target than Naruto or OP on here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have to set your goals high!


----------



## Furious George (Feb 10, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> So, how d'ya think the King's gonna die?



The King is actually becoming a decent fellow. There's a chance he might just move away from all the fighting and live with that gunji girl, or something gay like that.


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 10, 2010)

He kind of killed a child and gloated about it later. Getting away with that'd be idiotic.


----------



## Iris (Feb 10, 2010)

lol, as expected H0 was like a mosquito's bite. This is nonsense really.

If Netero can't kill it, who can? The only thing reasonable would be complete nen removal, or something like Kurapica's ability toward GR, except in this case against the Ants.

:S


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 10, 2010)

Netero still didn't use H0


----------



## 8 (Feb 10, 2010)

17 pages wasted on that annoying octopus. what a horrible chapter. oh well, at least thats behind us now. next week should be good.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Feb 10, 2010)

1) I like the octopus. He did good.

2) It's pretty obvious why the King vs Netero fight largely took place off panel: It consisted of the King trying to close in on Netero, Netero slapping him away, and repeat ad nauseam.

3) Netero hasn't lost yet, and I doubt he's used H0.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 11, 2010)

hmm, too bad netero got his leg chopped. octopus was just awesome, those cold looking eyes were awesome.


----------



## Sen (Feb 11, 2010)

Recently began reading this   Should catch up hopefully by the end of this month, only on like 45 now.  Seems to start off a bit slow.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 11, 2010)

Sen said:


> Recently began reading this   Should catch up hopefully by the end of this month, only on like 45 now.  Seems to start off a bit slow.



you should've started with the anime


----------



## NeBy (Feb 11, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> you should've started with the anime



True.

Well, he still can, I guess. But I always recommend the anime first too, to newbies. It's a very good adaptation, and if you don't like it, you won't like the manga neither. On the other hand, if you did, it's always a good thing to read the manga afterwards still, since it gets more into the details (like the nen-system) and such.

That said, the anime starts a bit slow too. But if you get passed the first 6 episodes, you'll be hooked.


----------



## Razza (Feb 11, 2010)

I actually almost dropped it after the second episode, figured the preview for the third looked okay. Kept up to see Killua since he looked interesting, was hooked by episode 8 or so.

Yes the first 6 or so drag on a bit.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 12, 2010)

where's hisoka-chan? she's missing out


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 12, 2010)

WTF Netero lost a leg :amazed

Awesome new chap


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 12, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> WTF Netero lost a leg :amazed
> 
> Awesome new chap



so i guess you only read two pages and just skipped the 17 others  otherwise i do not understand why you're saying it's awesome 

also, post in the motm you griffith fanboy


----------



## NeBy (Feb 12, 2010)

What was the url of that site where you could watch OP, again?


----------



## Stroev (Feb 12, 2010)

That's weird I started with the manga and I still thought it was great.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 12, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> so i guess you only read two pages and just skipped the 17 others  otherwise i do not understand why you're saying it's awesome
> 
> also, post in the motm you griffith fanboy



Nothing wrong with the Octopus 

Also leave Griffith out of this


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 12, 2010)

pretty boring and uneventful chapter for the most part.

yeah i know togashi likes to empathize how mr octapus won't sell his "nakamas" but it's getting a bit a dull.


----------



## NeBy (Feb 12, 2010)

Zaoldyeck said:


> pretty boring and uneventful chapter for the most part.
> 
> yeah i know togashi likes to empathize how mr octapus won't sell his "nakamas" but it's getting a bit a dull.



OP does that constantly, though.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 12, 2010)

NeBy said:


> OP does that constantly, though.



OP does it well


----------



## Fenix (Feb 12, 2010)

I rather liked the chapter....last two pages caught me by surprise though :amazed

IT'S OVER.

BRING BACK THE RYODAN. 



chikkychappy said:


> OP does it well



lol no, and I bet you cry at every OP flashback chapter too.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 12, 2010)

i don't read OP actually. just going by hearsays...


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 13, 2010)

All this nakama crap is old and dull in whichever manga it is in nowadays, especially OP.


----------



## NeBy (Feb 13, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> OP does it well





chikkychappy said:


> i don't read OP actually. just going by hearsays...





Well, anyway, to do it well, you have to do it in moderation. If some people are already annoyed at the level of 'protecting namaka' is in HxH, they're really going to be pissed off in OP, since it's one huge, constant expression of 'doing everything for your nakama'. It's been repeated a zillion times by now, in OP.

I've seen people acclaim it as something of admiration towards OP, but I think all good things come in moderation. Repeating the same theme over and over again becomes annoying, it's as simple as that. I also do not subscribe to the idea a manga/anime is 'good', because it has some positive themes in it. Uplifting morals and ethics on display in a manga doesn't make the manga better on itself.

In fact, I could as well appreciate a manga/anime with questionable morals or ethics being displayed, like treason and the darker side(s) of human nature, if it's well executed and not repetitive. I would chose such a manga any time of the day above one with high ethics and positive notes, but who's executing it crappy and is rehashing the same 'positive morals' theme at nausea.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 13, 2010)

people whose judgment i trust say that OP's strength is this nakama thing. i kind of believe them.

and octopus isn't bad because of his nakama crap but because the chapters involving him are just simply boring and horribly-written.


----------



## NeBy (Feb 13, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> people whose judgment i trust say that OP's strength is this nakama thing. i kind of believe them.



What is a strength in moderation becomes a weakness in repetitiveness. 



> and octopus isn't bad because of his nakama crap but because the chapters involving him are just simply boring and horribly-written.



It's the annoying 180?-emo-swings that makes it irk for me. Well, I guess that falls under 'horrible written' too.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 13, 2010)

NeBy said:


> It's the annoying 180?-emo-swings that makes it irk for me. Well, I guess that falls under 'horrible written' too.



no. that's the lesser evil i think. what's really irks me is the too much talking of things we don't care about


----------



## NeBy (Feb 13, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> no. that's the lesser evil i think. what's really irks me is the too much talking of things we don't care about



Well, the emo-swings had a lot of that too.  But I don't think it's the lesser evil, because annoying talk is just that: boring. The emo-swings and character-changes, however, were very badly executed. So badly, it becomes unrealistic and undermines the development-of-a-character-consistency of HxH to that point. Compared to the kings' psychological development - which was executed a thousandfold better - octosquids' constant 180° emoswings were hardly palatable, even if you consider him to be an emotional wreck&nutcase.

Anyway, I guess the details of our tastes may differ, but fact is, he's no good.

Well, ok, I'll try to be a bit more moderate: not ALL octosquid-scenes were bad, but the fact remains he's one of the weaker elements in HxH. If cheetu (who was at least entertaining) was killed off, octosuid should be too. As a side-character, he has gotten too much exposure with rather trivial things as it is.


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 13, 2010)

Octopus rules


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## 8 (Feb 13, 2010)

octopus raped my puppy


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 13, 2010)

8 said:


> octopus raped my puppy



He deserved it 


How about... yes?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 13, 2010)

how can anyone like octopus, he's so boring. so are werefin, brovuda, flutter and leol. zazan, meleoron and zitoh are entertaining though

i also don't like shoot. so dull yaaawn.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 13, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> How about... yes?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 13, 2010)

larger pic plz, can't see it clearly


----------



## NeBy (Feb 13, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> larger pic plz, can't see it clearly



LOLZ.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 13, 2010)

the octopus has been meodramatic since his introduction..."i wanna be a squid." At least Togashi is consistent. Overall most of the ants have been likable.


----------



## Jugger (Feb 14, 2010)

While i was watching HxH anime i noticed that gin looks like Dragon Quest 5 maincharacter. He even has similiar 	clothes


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 14, 2010)

Jugger said:


> While i was watching HxH anime i noticed that gin looks like Dragon Quest 5 maincharacter. He even has similiar 	clothes



Lol i always thought HXH had loads of DQ lookalikes like this guy from the auction house who looks like torniko Towloon from DQ 4.

Ch.22


----------



## Sen (Feb 14, 2010)

Almost on Chapter 200, still on Greed Island 

Hisoka is pretty cool now


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 15, 2010)

> Hisoka is pretty cool now





but did you like york shin?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 15, 2010)

So what happened recently ? I wanna know if it's worth reading the majority of this arc up to date .


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 15, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> So what happened recently ? I wanna know if it's worth reading the majority of this arc up to date .



where did you stop?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 15, 2010)

Right before the fight with the Pitou guy I think . The idea of another training side track was a little to much for me , seeing as we've had this in almost every arc .


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 15, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> Right before the fight with the Pitou guy I think . The idea of another training side track was a little to much for me , seeing as we've had this in almost every arc .



What chapter is that?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 15, 2010)

I forgot , after Netero tells Gon and Kilula to go and train by beating the guy .


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 15, 2010)

ooooh that one.

well it's hard to describe... i'll just say that the consensus is that the beginning of the ant arc (including the chapters you've already read) are the most boring parts of the arc but that things start picking-up not long after. so yeah, the best parts still await you


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 15, 2010)

I saw some of the spoilers after , you see , and I realy like the old guy . I wish the king would look like that and not like Cell's abortive crackbaby (with all due respect to your avatar , mind you)


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 15, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> I saw some of the spoilers after , you see , and I realy like the old guy . I wish the king would look like that and not like Cell's abortive crackbaby (with all due respect to your avatar , mind you)



lol, king looks like cell but his personality is much more interesting.

in any case, the manga's still moving at a snail pace... looks like this arc won't be over til at least 30 chapters.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 15, 2010)

Translation : for at least 3 years .....if Togashi doesn't take another "break" (as in , longer then six months) .

And I don't mind getting spoilered - what happened to the two guys who came to the ant hill (yeah , I know) woith Netero ?

Also : in order for the king to have a more interesting personality then Cell , it would be recquired of Cell to even have a personality to begin with .


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 15, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> And I don't mind getting spoilered - what happened to the two guys who came to the ant hill (yeah , I know) woith Netero ?



nothing, still alive. no major fights in there as the king and many other ants left by the time they arrived



> Also : in order for the king to have a more interesting personality then Cell , it would be recquired of Cell to even have a personality to begin with .



don't go all philosophical on me, i don't read dbz  i'm just going by what the others are saying


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 15, 2010)

Good , I would have having such awesome designs go to waste .

And by that I meant that Cell had no personality . His entiere life goal was "Imma gonna destroy all hummanz , because.........." .


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 15, 2010)

yeah i know


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 15, 2010)

Say , how did you feel about the last chapter of GI when you originaly saw it ? My reaction was one of sheer and indiluted disgust .


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 15, 2010)

meh, it was fine. it was too early to meet ging anyway...

or is that not what you meant?


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 15, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> So what happened recently ? I wanna know if it's worth reading the majority of this arc up to date .



Pro's: So, much is going. Lots and lots of character development, cameos, fights, and events. Most eventful Saga in Hunter X Hunter

Cons: Drags out alot.


----------



## Rykiel (Feb 15, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> Say , how did you feel about the last chapter of GI when you originaly saw it ? My reaction was one of sheer and indiluted disgust .



You mean the scribblez chapter?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah , I meant the original version . Dear god , I beat _I _could draw a better chapter .


----------



## Stroev (Feb 15, 2010)

Very kickass.


----------



## Danchou (Feb 15, 2010)

Pretty good. Learning to colour is on my to do list.


----------



## lunchb0x (Feb 16, 2010)

Awesome coloring!

Enjoy the rest of the MotM everybody I'm off to London for 12 days , hoping for an extension on our month, I may be around for the last couple days if it does get extended.

Hopefully we won't have a hiatus before I get back


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 16, 2010)

^^Take care,man 

@god movement


----------



## Sen (Feb 17, 2010)

Finally caught up :33

And I like Hisoka, so I suppose you can add one more to the mix 

Although he isn't my favorite either


----------



## Danchou (Feb 17, 2010)

Your favourite is Kuroro right?


----------



## Sen (Feb 17, 2010)

I actually do like him 

My favorite right now would probably be Killua though with the last few chapters (well I suppose this arc in general mostly)


----------



## DocTerror (Feb 18, 2010)

here

Scant is out and its epic!


----------



## perman07 (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow, pretty much a confirmed loss for Netero.. Which means the Chimera ants arc won't get finished for a while since there are no other hunters present who are better than Netero and capable of taking on the king.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 18, 2010)

The strongest attack of the strongest currently shown hunter  barely made the king look rugged

Just lol.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 18, 2010)

Wicked chapter.


That is all.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 18, 2010)

And people actually believe the Ryodan can beat this guy? 
How delusional.

Anyway, Netero isn't alone apparently.
And the art was pretty good this chapter.


----------



## Teach (Feb 18, 2010)

Awesome chapter.


----------



## 8 (Feb 18, 2010)

old guy was badass. for a while i thought he may actually put up a good fight.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 18, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> And people actually believe the Ryodan can beat this guy?
> How delusional.



After this I think it's safe to say he'd tear the limbs off half of the ryodan before they can even activate their nen.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 18, 2010)

oh god what a chapter pek

best in the ant arc so far. YES EVEN BETTER THAN THAT FANSERVICE KURORO-HISOKA PANEL WHICH IS NOT EVEN PART OF THE ARC BUT WHICH I ALWAYS SAY IS PART OF THE ARC JUST TO ANNOY ANT ARC TARDS LOL


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 18, 2010)

For a king, Mereum sure have the patient and tolerance to deal with all those annoyance.

What had the blind girl did to changed him for so much huh?


----------



## Inugami (Feb 18, 2010)

pisses me off how absurdly powerful are the ants...I can't wait they just disappear of the manga .

still this was a great chapter also it looks the fight isn't over .


----------



## Teach (Feb 18, 2010)

Netero is my fav character once again.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 18, 2010)

So i heard liek Netero is >>> Whitebeard :ho


----------



## Inugami (Feb 18, 2010)

Interesting how those two old man are getting massacred at the same time, and the two can still fight .

But  yes I think Netero wins via his speed.


----------



## perman07 (Feb 18, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Interesting how those two old man are getting massacred at the same time, and the two can still fight .
> 
> But  yes I think Netero wins via his speed.


I think Whitebeard wins via his ness


----------



## Fenix (Feb 18, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> And people actually believe the Ryodan can beat this guy?
> How delusional.
> 
> Anyway, Netero isn't alone apparently.
> And the art was pretty good this chapter.



Ryodan working together would wreck the King





Oxvial said:


> pisses me off how absurdly powerful are the ants...I can't wait they just disappear of the manga .
> 
> still this was a great chapter also it looks the fight isn't over .



Exactly how I feel.


----------



## HazardNights (Feb 18, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> pisses me off how absurdly powerful are the ants...I can't wait they just disappear of the manga .
> 
> still this was a great chapter also it looks the fight isn't over .



It's actually not even the Ants as a whole that are absurdly powerful. It's the King himself and his royal guards to a much lesser degree. Even then the guards seem takeable by powerful Hunters, especially if more then one took them on. Trying to come at him with numbers though wouldn't work on the King it seems.


----------



## Danchou (Feb 19, 2010)

This chapter was incredible.

It continues to surprise me how Togashi gets away with this level of gore in SJ.


----------



## krizma (Feb 19, 2010)

Danchou said:


> This chapter was incredible.
> 
> It continues to surprise me how Togashi gets away with this level of gore in SJ.



that's because of togashi's dominion over SJ 
unfortunately this entails more downsides than upsides... well maybe togashi is gonna change his work ethics this year.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 19, 2010)

New chapter rocked 

King's barely scratched and Netero's on his last leg wonder what's gonna happen now?


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Feb 19, 2010)

If this was Bleach it would be one-sided ownage.

Togashi can hype BOTH the good guys and the bad guys at the same time.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi there  ... posting after a long time X3

Awesome chapter was awesome 

But yeah ... sad to see two epic old men (when WB is also included) dying 

Looks like some have already put the fight down as Netero's loss ... I wouldn't be so sure. Netero isn't a n00b to get into a fight without thinking about all possibilities. He might still have a trump card up his sleeve.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Feb 19, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> New chapter rocked
> 
> King's barely scratched and Netero's on his last leg wonder what's gonna happen now?



Last leg literally! lol


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 19, 2010)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> Last leg literally! lol



Glad someone picked up on that lol.


----------



## Sen (Feb 19, 2010)

Danchou said:


> This chapter was incredible.
> 
> *It continues to surprise me how Togashi gets away with this level of gore in SJ.*



lol that has surprised me in quite a few moments in this manga   lol although there was this one chapter with Killua's battle and half of the panels were censored.


----------



## NeBy (Feb 20, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> New chapter rocked
> 
> King's barely scratched and Netero's on his last leg wonder what's gonna happen now?



He will die.



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Hi there  ... posting after a long time X3
> 
> Awesome chapter was awesome
> 
> ...



Hi there shanks; wb! 

And maybe so, but he will still die... 

btw, if you didn't know yet: we're currently (mostly) on the MotM, now - as long as it lasts.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 20, 2010)

too bad netero had to die, if he cant kill the meruem i wonder who will. looks like ants are gonna win the battle. i just wish that shounen factor wont screw this story as usual, i will hate it if a kid gonna win against the king.


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

lol he hasn't died yet you guys   There is still some hope


----------



## Viciousness (Feb 20, 2010)

he said he isnt alone. I sure hope he doesnt mean gon and killua..lololol
Netero is done for. He wouldnt have told him his name otherwise. he's missing an arm, a leg, looks frail as hell now, and his ultimate attack left the king relatively unharmed, when it hit him from a blind spot. If he has anything left in the tank its blowing himself up to cost mereum his pinky or something. This fights over, and unless Jin or Yusuke show up ASAP, I think the King will continue to be a threat for sometime.



Sen said:


> lol he hasn't died yet you guys   There is still some hope




"It's difficult to tell from this vantage point whether they will consume the captive earth men or merely enslave them. One thing is for certain: there is no stopping them; the ants will soon be here. And I for one welcome our new insect overlords. I'd like to remind them that as a trusted TV personality, I can be helpful in rounding up others to toil in their underground sugar caves." -Kent Brockman lmao


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 20, 2010)

^great job again, though i think the king's color is too dark. he's a lighter shade of green if i recall right 

and entire chapter 297 deserves coloring


----------



## Tommygun (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice job man

Forgot netero's foot, but that's it


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> he said he isnt alone. I sure hope he doesnt mean gon and killua..lololol
> Netero is done for. He wouldnt have told him his name otherwise. he's missing an arm, a leg, looks frail as hell now, and his ultimate attack left the king relatively unharmed, when it hit him from a blind spot. If he has anything left in the tank its blowing himself up to cost mereum his pinky or something. This fights over, and unless Jin or Yusuke show up ASAP, I think the King will continue to be a threat for sometime.
> 
> "It's difficult to tell from this vantage point whether they will consume the captive earth men or merely enslave them. One thing is for certain: there is no stopping them; the ants will soon be here. And I for one welcome our new insect overlords. I'd like to remind them that as a trusted TV personality, I can be helpful in rounding up others to toil in their underground sugar caves." -Kent Brockman lmao



 Perhaps the whole "they all end up in a ghetto and then a few years later Gon/Killlua/someone else make their move" idea will be the one left.  

I'd kind of prefer for Netero to win now instead of Gon winning at this point since he just doesn't seem strong enough.  Jin showing up would be so cool though.



God Movement said:


> Hey guys I had another shot at colouring:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?



Oh awesome   As someone said, just missed Netero's foot, but love all the colors and awesome that someone is coloring those panels too


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 20, 2010)

guys,he's wearing white socks

great jop,man


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

Ah I didn't notice that, he wears socks during the fight?   I guess weird since they must be thin since you can see his skin so well.


----------



## BossXanxus (Feb 20, 2010)

Aaah I need to catch up on Hunter soon... manga wise I'm still where the anime and OVA's cut off.


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

BossXanxus said:


> Aaah I need to catch up on Hunter soon... manga wise I'm still where the anime and OVA's cut off.



There are OVAs?  What are they about?


----------



## BossXanxus (Feb 20, 2010)

Sen said:


> There are OVAs?  What are they about?



Yeah there are 3 OVAs, they're just the continuation of the anime though, it follows the story of the manga, no original content if I remember correctly.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh that's awesome, I will look at those sometime 

So they stopped the anime and then started to make OVAs?  What chapter did you last read then?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 21, 2010)

NeBy said:


> He will die.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Neby ... ty
I saw that HxH was on the MotM - but I doubt I can contribute to it, I just dropped by to see how things are going  



God Movement said:


> Hey guys I had another shot at colouring:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?



That was awesome God Movement. Wish we had more ppl coloring all these awesome manga panels :33


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

What do you mean not contribute to it? 

And yeah, there are probably more on dA and such though I'd hope.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 21, 2010)

who wants motm extended?


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

I do   I read it solely since it was MotM actually   I wish it was more active too   Not enough people post in there


----------



## Tommygun (Feb 21, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> guys,he's wearing white socks
> 
> great jop,man




Yeah, no.. not buying it..
You can see his toes.. 

He's just wearing something around his ankle.. that's it


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 21, 2010)

no 
you can see them here more clear
Ch.50

the socks just took the shape of his fingers ,it happens


----------



## Tommygun (Feb 21, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> no
> you can see them here more clear
> Ch.50
> 
> the socks just took the shape of his fingers ,it happens




Ah, ok.. I'll bow down..
Sorry


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 21, 2010)

you should post in our MotM


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Indeed, everyone should post there more, then it would have more chances of winning again


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> Indeed, everyone should post there more, then it would have more chances of winning again



it can't win again until another 12 months  if we're going to extend motm then it must be through some pleading and lobbying.

this month's motm is still pretty active i think, it's already at 2200+, the most active motm so far. but it'll still be better if more people post


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> it can't win again until another 12 months  if we're going to extend motm then it must be through some pleading and lobbying.
> 
> this month's motm is still pretty active i think, it's already at 2200+, the most active motm so far. but it'll still be better if more people post



Oh wow, that's so long, he'll probably be on another hiatus by then too   And   Does that actually work sometimes?  

I see, well I've been posting there but yeah, not too active really overall compared to some sections.


----------



## krizma (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> Oh wow, that's so long, he'll probably be on another hiatus by then too



That'd be awesome actually. By that time he is probably returning from his one year hiatus.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't want any hiatus though   I'm surprised that he takes so much time off between things, I was reading about that.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 21, 2010)

Link

how do you guys feel, think we have a shot? If a lot of us ask for it, it might be granted. This past month is been a lot of fun talking about HXH. Would be great if we could keep it for a little longer.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

I posted my support 

I think the best way would be too keep the section really active too up until the very end.  I don't know if we really have a shot though since they don't seem to want to create many new subforums.  Pokemon got one, but they first had a petition that over 100 people signed and then it still took awhile I think.  

Never hurts to try though


----------



## NeBy (Feb 23, 2010)

Sen said:


> Oh that's awesome, I will look at those sometime
> 
> So they stopped the anime and then started to make OVAs?  What chapter did you last read then?





You're a totally new fan, aren't you? 

Well, welcome!



@chikky: where is your link on youtube of the original 'HxH-film' again? Forgot the url, and I was thinking about watching it again.

And also: can anyone gimme the url of that site where they showed  OP anime series? Some-one here gave it to me, but I can't find it back.


Yeah, I know, I should add it to my favourites right away...


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 24, 2010)

Kurohime chapter 58


----------



## Sen (Feb 24, 2010)

NeBy said:


> You're a totally new fan, aren't you?
> 
> Well, welcome!



Yeah I am   I read the manga about 1-2 weeks ago and so just caught up.  I like it so far 



chikkychappy said:


> Link removed



Interesting, I'll watch too


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow....Netero is leik...awesome as fuck...


----------



## root (Feb 25, 2010)

^Agreed  

Well, I just last week finished reading up on this. And damn, Netero vs. King is a pretty awesome fight.

Don't know if I'll ever get into the anime. From what I've seen I don't really like the art. They changed the faces of the characters somehow.

So here's hoping there's no hiatuses anymore forever again.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2010)

kurapika looks better in the anime IMO. he has more definition to his face.

at least during york shin arc.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 25, 2010)

Lamamee said:


> So here's hoping there's no hiatuses anymore forever again.



Never get your hopes up about that.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 25, 2010)

somebody slap me in the face what an amazing chapter, totally unexpected.


----------



## Sen (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah can't believe it's out this early too 

Amazing, hope that Netero's actions weren't for nothing though.


----------



## Viciousness (Feb 27, 2010)

I had said if Netero had anything left it might be that. But based on how he did it Im thinking now it got a little more than just Mereums pinky. Because the kings guards are all far from dead my guess is that the king may be responsive enough to stop them from killing everyone in haste but need recovery time. They may fall back like the Ryodan for now so that when Gon and co face them again, Gon and killua are actually a 1 on 1 match for the guards, and can take the king together perhaps. This arc has been so long, but Togashi's been moving extremely slow. As young as he started the protagonist I'd imagined he'd planned for a slight time skip at some point.
Or the king is gone, bloodlusted, etc. and somehow they have to deal with whats left of his forces berserk rage. But if Nef finds out then there is no reason to heal komugi, and the team is ridiculously outmatched.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Feb 27, 2010)

^^^ nice but  LOOONG POST -________- ZzzZzz


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2010)

> But if Nef finds out then there is no reason to heal komugi, and the team is ridiculously outmatched.



This is quite important, Togashi gave so much time to her for a reason, to the king she represents the hidden potential in humans, the goodness in humans but faced with the destructive side what will he do? Killing her or protecting her will be what decides this arc, if he's alive that is.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 1, 2010)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ^^^ nice but  LOOONG POST -________- ZzzZzz



you obviously haven't met neby


----------



## TicoTico (Mar 1, 2010)

Now, if we forget our petition for an extended sub-forum for a little while (which must surely come to pass), how many of you agree with me that a *permament* HxH subsection would be awesome _and_ could be kept active and lively _even with some hiatuses inbetween_?

I mean, with a world as versatile and interesting as HxH's, the battledome and fanwork sections alone could keep it going (like Kuya said in another thread). If the next hiatus comes right after chapter 300, then of course this isn't a realistic possibility... But just *what if* we'd manage to get more chapters than that, say atleast up to 310? If by that time we'd have managed an active sub-forum _with even more members than currently_, what's to stop us from keeping a sufficient level of activity even _despite_ hiatuses?

Am I the only one who thinks like this?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 1, 2010)

i was here the entire time during the last hiatus, and i think i speak for everyone when i say we were bored to death. it was just a cycle of kuroro vs hisoka, pokkuru is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), ant arc is the best vs ant arc sucks, etc etc. there was even a long discussion on some death of a family member and argument over birdy animation  then we got closed down and deported to the FC because lu bu stole claymore's 31k 

so, er, back to the topic, i'm not sure if a permanent section would be a good idea, seeing the activity during the hiatus. the breaks are just too long and there's nothing new to talk about. a battledome would be a good addition but it remains to be seen whether that would be enough to sustain the activity of the section (we could not even agree in the tier list yet ). if we could get more members (+50 more) active then i guess it's worth a try, but eventually everyone would become impatient and not give a fig anymore


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 1, 2010)

i personally dont want king to survive that blast, cause if he does this will tramp everything in the HxH human world. or at worst i would like to see his weakened shell rather than a recoverable body.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 1, 2010)

Extending the HxH manga of the month subforum would not allow Kongoh Banchou to have its own manga of the month status for March. 

So naw. A permanent subforum I could accept for HxH, but only if it doesn't interfere with other manga of the month.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 1, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Extending the HxH manga of the month subforum would not allow Kongoh Banchou to have its own manga of the month status for March.
> 
> So naw. A permanent subforum I could accept for HxH, but only if it doesn't interfere with other manga of the month.



read the petition again:



chikkychappy said:


> We also do not mean that HxH will be MotM for March, April, or other months. What we request rather, is that *HxH will run along with the future MotMs*, just like FMA does with the animes of the month (a subforum whose level of activity we can definitely match or even exceed!)



if you agree with this, you better sign


----------



## Monna (Mar 2, 2010)

I want to sign the petition.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 2, 2010)

Subforum


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 3, 2010)

Haaaaaaaai guys ^^

I know I know it has been awhile but I am only here to show this to NeBy: 



Hisoka said:


> I am pretty sure that even if King comes out of this fight alive Netero would make sure he won't be of any high strength state, I am pretty sure he will make sure at least his nen is taken care of!
> 
> Dont ask me how I just have faith in the guy






Logic loses just for once? 

kthnxbie


----------



## Proxy (Mar 3, 2010)

Don't leave...


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 3, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Don't leave...



I am gonna try and not to this time XD


----------



## NeBy (Mar 4, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> Haaaaaaaai guys ^^
> 
> I know I know it has been awhile but I am only here to show this to NeBy:
> 
> ...




Did anyone call my name? 

I'm not quite follow you, though (or was it just a jest?): logic loses how?   Did I make an argument on it? I don't remember... :S


In any case; wb, Hisoka!


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 4, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Did anyone call my name?
> 
> I'm not quite follow you, though (or was it just a jest?): logic loses how?   Did I make an argument on it? I don't remember...



As for people who talk a lot of the same but pointless conversations all the time I thought you wouldn't remember your own words either I mean you talk so much ...... 

But yeah here  is your answer or shall I say your over reaction to my prediction lol:


*Spoiler*: __ 






NeBy said:


> How do you figger that? As of yet, we've seen no attack whatsoever of Netero that even hints at being able to absorb or destroy the nen of the king, or put him in a permanent zetsu-state.
> 
> Or do you simply mean Netero will beat him silly? But even then, he'll have to finish him off, because he'll recuperate fast, and two RG are coming also...
> 
> We don't know yet about the 'zero'-attack, but I doubt it'll be a nen-removing hatsu. Well, we'll see, I guess.





NeBy said:


> So... it was some baseless made-up conjecture?
> 
> And even then it's ultra vague: what 'disability'? A physical one? Even the worst physical damage will be able to be cured by Pitou. A nen-removing one? Netero has shown no sign of such a thing, as said earlier.
> 
> ...





NeBy said:


> And so you should! But not for the reasons you imply!
> 
> Though: glad to be of service!
> 
> ...






and thats just a few lol


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 4, 2010)

"The logic can be sound but incorrect."


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 5, 2010)

1


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Mar 5, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> 1



What... the fuck?





Togashi's finally gone insane.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 5, 2010)

It's like someone completely different wrote this chapter. It was just, really disturbing...

I hoped the King would be dead, how unfortunate...


----------



## Inugami (Mar 5, 2010)

heheh the King looked like a piece of shit .

bad thing the chapter was also a piece of shit(IMO).

I didn't get disturbed with the scenes btw I like when Togashi do those ones (like that Hisoka dance when he was going to fight Kuroro), I just don't like that it looks like the King its regenerating his body.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 5, 2010)

anyone else found this chapter EXTREMEMLY CREAPY?! I mean it was kool to see that the bomb practically kill the king, so the fight wasnt for nuthing, but everything else was juss purly weird...

I do wonder now, after eating his guards, if he's gonna not want humans anymore and juss eat all the ants (THATS STILL SEEMS SO CREEPY!)


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 5, 2010)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahaha

wake me up when this arc ends plz, tnx


----------



## Proxy (Mar 5, 2010)

Weird chapter. Since the king asked for all, is that it for these two?

And creepy? Very much so.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2010)

this chapter was bordering on yaoi hentai. i can't believe i waited and waited for this shit. no wonder people fanboy over one piece. this shit was gay.

why didn't togashi kill the king?!? this shit feels weird. like it doesn't even feel like hunter x hunter anymore.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 5, 2010)

probably worst HxH chapter ever. out of nowhere suddenly guards have become a superman or ultimate beings. thay can do anything impossible. what the fuck man? they can heal now? damn, very disappointed. this chapter didnt make any sense, kings legs were torn off but his eyes were undamaged. complete disaster.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 5, 2010)

The only way I can be happy its if the King remains in the POS form BUT if he return to normal or becomes more powerful that would be a let down for me.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 5, 2010)

This chapter...


----------



## Proxy (Mar 5, 2010)

I had no qualms about them sacrificing themselves for the king, but it was done like they were the mother's boob that he was taking from.

Ummm...no thanks, Togashi. By far, the weirdest chapter of this arc.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 5, 2010)

There was no text narration, right?

Clearly not written by togashi.

Or I'll have to call him toga*y*shi from now on.


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 5, 2010)

Haven't read HxH in a while.

Clearly I'm not missing much though with what I just saw from this latest chapter.


----------



## perman07 (Mar 5, 2010)

It's just cause Togashi has humanized the characters that these things seem _gay_.

These are fucking bugs, that they have weird biological functions is sort of part of their deal. The chimera bugs have been stated as growing unusually fast, so if they can attain new mass quickly, I don't think it's too far fetched for them to be able to shed it quickly as well.

What can be quickly gained can be quickly lost.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 5, 2010)

So, does this mean that without the ants' assistance, Netero would have technically won?


----------



## Inugami (Mar 5, 2010)

Proxy said:


> So, does this mean that without the ants' assistance, Netero would have technically won?



Well it was a draw and without the bomb the King wouldn't become a POS.


----------



## NeBy (Mar 5, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> "The logic can be sound but incorrect."



Only if the premise or the facts it started with were wrong. But even then, it's the _conclusion_ that is wrong, not the logic. 

And I agree: weird chapter.


----------



## The Imp (Mar 5, 2010)

Zaru said:


> There was no text narration, right?
> 
> Clearly not written by togashi.
> 
> Or I'll have to call him toga*y*shi from now on.



not as much as usual but there was some 



completely unnecessary


----------



## NeBy (Mar 10, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> not as much as usual but there was some
> 
> 
> 
> completely unnecessary



Well...there might be a case made for it dropping it alltogether, if one thinks it's more than clear enough with the viisuals on itself, but, on the other hand, it does show that a text/thought-balloon can't do everything that a narrationbox can, as some have implied in the past. For instance; as far as narration goes, it would have been a bit awkward if a text-balloon was there with "My howls encompass all the travesty", coming from Yupi (actually saying it).


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol latest chapter was awesome, Togashi's unpredictible offbeat writing style is one of the reasons why he's one of the best 

Even if there were some gay undertones


----------



## The Imp (Mar 10, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Well...there might be a case made for it dropping it alltogether, if one thinks it's more than clear enough with the viisuals on itself, but, on the other hand, it does show that a text/thought-balloon can't do everything that a narrationbox can, as some have implied in the past. For instance; as far as narration goes, it would have been a bit awkward if a text-balloon was there with "My howls encompass all the travesty", coming from Yupi (actually saying it).



There's no need to tell us "Yupi's howls encompassed all of the travesty" when the visuals already convey that. It just makes it redundant.

I like the text box narration but over using it to this extent is pointless.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 10, 2010)

Hunter X Hunter Tournament Discussion Thread, now open


----------



## perman07 (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, why can Killua be a hostage and Gon can't?


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 11, 2010)

Gon isnt a hostage 

Komugi is

Right now Gon is in full control of the situation because he has Komugi as a hostage so Pitou has to do as Gon says

But if Pitou had Gon as a hostage then he had no reason to listen to him


----------



## perman07 (Mar 11, 2010)

What I mean is, if Palm for instance watches Komugi, they still have Komugi as a hostage whether Killua joined or not. The only difference between whether Killua joins would then be whether Pitou could have 1 or 2 hostages.

I'm sorry, I just don't see the logic here, I don't see how Killua joining could be a disadvantage unless he in fact is weaker than Gon. Perhaps I'm missing something here.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 11, 2010)

perman07 said:


> What I mean is, if Palm for instance watches Komugi, they still have Komugi as a hostage whether Killua joined or not. The only difference between whether Killua joins would then be whether Pitou could have 1 or 2 hostages.
> 
> I'm sorry, I just don't see the logic here, I don't see how Killua joining could be a disadvantage unless he in fact is weaker than Gon. Perhaps I'm missing something here.



How does Pitou has a hostage? who is Pitou's hostage? 

If Pitou has a hostage then he wouldnt follow Gon's order I think you have misinterpreted the whole chapter

Right now as it stands Gon is +1 and Pitou is 0

Cause Gon has Komugi as a hostage which Pitou needs to return to king

Therefore this situation makes Pitou forced to listen to everything Gon says or else Kumogi will be killed.

Therefore Gon is safe and Pitou cant touch him, not because Pitou thinks Gon is strong or that Gon is strong

Now if Killua joins them and be close to Pitou then we need something to keep Pitou from trying to attack Killua and take him as hostage

What do we have? nothing .... so it means that Killua or anyone weaker than Pitou (not Gon) joining them is only gonna create disadvantage for Gon and advantage for Pitou ....

If Killua or anyone for that matter joins them, then Pitou only needs to use a chance that he get and grab Killua then he has Killua as a hostage then the positions will be : Gon +1 Pitou +1

Therefore they become equals and since Pitou is 10 times stronger than Gon, Gon would have no chance but to give in to Pitou's request to return Kumogi to him and he will spare Killua and therefore Kaito wont be saved.

Got that?

Thats why Killua didnt join. It has nothing to do with their strength.

As said in the chapter put all of Gon's current allies (as well as Gon himself) together they still wont have enough strength to fight Pitou

This chapter wasnt about Gon's strength, it was about Gon's quick thinking and the strategy that he came up with there and then that stopped Pitou from getting a way out of it.


----------



## Fenix (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow you still don't get it do you?

The question is, *why can't Pitou take Gon hostage* and demand Komugi back? It's the same thing as Killua being taken hostage, UNLESS Gon is suddenly far stronger than Killua and can't be easily taken hostage.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 11, 2010)

^^because gon won't agree to be traded,if pitou fucked with him,he'll order komugi's death 

but anyway,imo,killua not going was a plus,I don't think pitou will risk the girl's life (killua said it)

it has nothing to do with gon's strenght


----------



## Fenix (Mar 11, 2010)

Why not just order Komugi's death if Killua's taken hostage then. This entire hostage situation makes no sense.

The manga claims that if Killua went, it would go like this:

*Killua is taken hostage -> Pitou demands trade -> Gon Obeys -> Komugi is lost*

The problem with that is, it can go like this too: 

*Gon is taken hostage -> Pitou demands trade -> Gon says to Killua: no don't trade -> WELL TOO BAD, IT'S NOT UP TO YOU GON, IT'S UP TO KNUCKLE/PALM/KILLUA TO DECIDE -> Komugi is lost*


----------



## Danchou (Mar 11, 2010)

I like how this feels like the York Shin hostage exchange all over except this time it's Gon and Killua doing all the trading. And they bargain as ruthless as the Ryodan.


----------



## Fenix (Mar 11, 2010)

You mean they bargain as ruthless as Kurapica


----------



## firework (Mar 11, 2010)

was it just me or was the art this chapter far better than before?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 11, 2010)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Why not just order Komugi's death if Killua's taken hostage then. This entire hostage situation makes no sense



because killua is gon 's best friend,he doesn't want risk his best friend life



> TOO BAD, IT'S NOT UP TO YOU GON, IT'S UP TO KNUCKLE/PALM/KILLUA TO DECIDE



no,it's gon's call
ofcourse everything can change if that situation happens but as it stands now,it's gon's call

now ,he's only risking  his life rather than two (him ad killua)
your choice

ad as killua said,gon is safe as pitou won't risk the girl's life


----------



## Fenix (Mar 11, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> because killua is gon 's best friend,he doesn't want risk his best friend life



Good, let's go with this train of thought:



> no,it's gon's call
> ofcourse everything can change if that situation happens but as it stands now,it's gon's call



WRONG, it's not Gon's call. Because it's Killua, Knuckle and Palm who are holding Komugi. 

And like you said, they're best friends, Killua will obey and exchange Komugi for Gon.

So in the end, Gon can be taken hostage just like Killua. So Killua should have just gone with Gon to fight Pitou together.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 11, 2010)

Fenix said:


> You mean they bargain as ruthless as Kurapica


They could use some of his chains right now too.

edit: I sort of agree with you that the hostage situation here is not entirely flawless. Maybe it's because Gon has been able to see through all Pitou's plans so far. Pitou on his turn has been sensing that vibe coming from him all the time and has thus been sitting on edge. So if she we're about to make a move against Gon he could've sensed it while Killua may have not until it's too late.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 11, 2010)

@ Fenix - lol you are missing the point; it IS Gon's call 

Also Pitou wont touch him because of his aura .... His animalistic instincts that he always relies on are all telling him to do not disobey this guy or he will turn this whole situation upside down 

Now its up to you to trust Pitou's judgement or not but as it is now his judgements tells him to not mess around with Gon 

Call it a hunch or 6th sense or Pitou being a pussy or Gon's monstrous aura whichever you like it that's why Pitou isnt taking any chances.

If he were to disobey Gon he had a better chance when Pofu was there too why didnt he do that then???? 

That is why Gon is safe and any other person joining they will be just creating opportunity for Pitou to get out of this situation


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 11, 2010)

> So in the end, Gon can be taken hostage just like Killua. So Killua should have just gone with Gon to fight Pitou together



first,gon isn't fighting

seems,you're not reading what I said,killua was just a plus
now,gon is risking one life instead of two
(pitou could easily kill one of them and take the other hostage so why take that risk)
atleast that way,you're sure ,he won't kill gon


you're mistaking aout two points
1-gon isn't fighting
2-killua not going isn't the main part of the plan(just a safety move)

what's importat that pitou won't risk the girl's life unlike gon who is ready to die,which is giving him the upper hand


----------



## perman07 (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok hgfdsahjkl, you're making sense to me now. Thanks.

And I think that's probably what's terrifying Pitou also, Gon's antagonism is extreme enough for him to not care about his own life.


----------



## Fenix (Mar 11, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> @ Fenix - lol you are missing the point; it IS Gon's call



If Gon becomes Pitou's hostage, then the Hostage trade is no longer Gon's call. It's up to Killua, Palm and Knuckles. 

You can't spin this any other way.



> Also Pitou wont touch him because of his aura .... His animalistic instincts that he always relies on are all telling him to do not disobey this guy or he will turn this whole situation upside down
> 
> Now its up to you to trust Pitou's judgement or not but as it is now his judgements tells him to not mess around with Gon
> 
> ...



Right Pitou isn't taking any chances...yet he's willing to take chances if Killua joins  

This is what was brought up before I even came in actually. Does this basically come down to Gon > Killua? Call it strength, determination, or whatever. The only logical explanation in this situation is that Gon > Killua, but it seems some people don't want to accept that.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> first,gon isn't fighting
> 
> seems,you're not reading what I said,killua was just a plus
> now,gon is risking one life instead of two
> ...



If Pitou is seriously this afraid of losing Komugi, then bringing Killua makes no difference. Pitou won't make a move against Killua.

Your idea(and Hisoka's) of Pitou seems to swing to two extremes just for the sake of your arguments. 

A.Pitou is a huge pussy when dealing with Gon alone. 
B.Pitou becomes extremely daring if Killua comes. 

Why can't Pitou be daring all the time? Or just be afraid all the time?

Is it because...oh I don't know, Gon > Killua?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 11, 2010)

> If Pitou is seriously this afraid of losing Komugi, then bringing Killua makes no difference. Pitou won't make a move against Killua



yes,if you ask me
pitou won't make a move either way

but why not be in safe just incase pitou lost her mind or something



> A.Pitou is a huge pussy when dealing with Gon alone.
> B.Pitou becomes extremely daring if Killua comes



dude,when did I say that ? 

if it's just a fight,pitou won't give a shit about gon neither the presence of killua matters (IMO)


----------



## Proxy (Mar 11, 2010)

Boss chapter. Gon's resolve is cool.

After the hiccup last chapter, this was a good boost.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 12, 2010)

Lol, "hiccup"

It will forever be forgotten.


----------



## NeBy (Mar 12, 2010)

Fenix said:


> Wow you still don't get it do you?
> 
> The question is, *why can't Pitou take Gon hostage* and demand Komugi back? It's the same thing as Killua being taken hostage, UNLESS Gon is suddenly far stronger than Killua and can't be easily taken hostage.





Fenix said:


> Why not just order Komugi's death if Killua's taken hostage then. This entire hostage situation makes no sense.
> 
> The manga claims that if Killua went, it would go like this:
> 
> ...



As hgfds and Hisoka already have said, you're missing the point that Gon IS calling the shots _as far as Pitou is concerned_.

It's, simplified, like this:

1) Gon and Killua go to Tei Pong or whatever it was called, with Pitou. During the way, Pitou seizes her chance and attacks Killua, because she knows Gon cares about Killua enough not to risk his life. "Hand over Komugi, or your friend dies." -> Gon cringes, want his friend to live, and has no choice but to switch Komugi for Killua.

2)Gon goes to Tei Pong or whatever it was called, with Pitou. During the way, Pitou seizes her chance and attacks Gon. Alas, she doesn't know any of the others well enough to know how they will react, and actually she has no-one to bargain with to begin with, unless she takes her hostage the whole way down the road to the palace again - which, by that time, could easily be empty. Furthermore, she would have to manage to capture Gon - who doesn't give a damn about his own life (contrary to the life of his friend Killua), alive. And while it's not possible for Gon to beat Pitou, Gon is stubborn enough not to care if he dies fighting Pitou (we already saw that when he fought Hanzo), since now he only has to worry about his own life.

All in all, it's a whole other ballgame for Pitou with FAR more and greater risks if she tries something with Gon, than if she manages to capture a friend of Gon.


----------



## Fenix (Mar 12, 2010)

NeBy said:


> As hgfds and Hisoka already have said, you're missing the point that Gon IS calling the shots _as far as Pitou is concerned_.
> 
> It's, simplified, like this:



You this wall of text simplifying? lol 



> 1) Gon and Killua go to Tei Pong or whatever it was called, with Pitou. During the way, Pitou seizes her chance and attacks Killua, because she knows Gon cares about Killua enough not to risk his life. "Hand over Komugi, or your friend dies." -> Gon cringes, want his friend to live, and has no choice but to switch Komugi for Killua.



Yup okay. Except taking what you said below. She still has nobody to bargain with. Gon is there sure, but Komugi and the people holding her aren'ti. They go back to the palace....which by that time...could easily be empty....oh man these words sure sound familiar...



> 2)Gon goes to Tei Pong or whatever it was called, with Pitou. During the way, Pitou seizes her chance and attacks Gon. Alas, she doesn't know any of the others well enough to know how they will react, and actually she has no-one to bargain with to begin with, unless she takes her hostage the whole way down the road to the palace again - which, by that time, could easily be empty. Furthermore, she would have to manage to capture Gon - who doesn't give a damn about his own life (contrary to the life of his friend Killua), alive. And while it's not possible for Gon to beat Pitou, Gon is stubborn enough not to care if he dies fighting Pitou (we already saw that when he fought Hanzo), since now he only has to worry about his own life.
> 
> All in all, it's a whole other ballgame for Pitou with FAR more and greater risks if she tries something with Gon, than if she manages to capture a friend of Gon.



In other words it came down Gon > Killua, in this situation. Which is what was talked about from the beginning


----------



## NeBy (Mar 12, 2010)

Fenix said:


> You this wall of text simplifying? lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yup okay. Except taking what you said below. She still has nobody to bargain with. Gon is there sure, but Komugi and the people holding her aren'ti. They go back to the palace....which by that time...could easily be empty....oh man these words sure sound familiar...



No need to be deliberately obtuse. 

It's clear that, if Gon is there, it doesn't matter anymore whether they're still at the palace or not. Gon can make use of Nova's gates too, and even when not, he can find his companions easy enough, and tell them to release Komugi. In fact, the only thing that Pitou has to do after Gon agrees to her terms, is to wait with Killua at a certain place and time, for Gon to show up with Komugi.

All that isn't possible if he has to fight a very perceptive Gon, who's ready to die and don't has to worry about anyone else.



> In other words it came down Gon > Killua, in this situation. Which is what was talked about from the beginning



How so? You keep insisting on that, but I've just explained why it's better that Gon goes alone, and it has nothing to do with Gon being more stronger than Killua; it's about Pitou knowing the resolve and determination and sensitivity of Gon, and how much he cares about others, while not caring about his own life... _From the viewpoint of Pitou_, Gon is calling the shots; he's in command. She can't use someone as a hostage (apart from the fact that it's already far more difficult to capture someone who's prepared to die) who will fight until death.

You could argue that maybe Killua would do the same, but _Pitou_ doesn't know that; she only knows about Gon. Fact is, if she's accompanied by two, capturing either one of the two would be a way of subduing the other. If he's alone, she simply misses that leverage.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 15, 2010)

what happened to nexgear


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 15, 2010)

The same thing happened to here? seriously both sites were down on the same day lol


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 15, 2010)

sasaki kojiro > your mothers 



Hisoka said:


> The same thing happened to here? seriously both sites were down on the same day lol



it has been down for days now


----------



## The Imp (Mar 15, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> sasaki kojiro > your mothers



What part are you at in Vagabond?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 15, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> What part are you at in Vagabond?



vol 16 or 17


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 16, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> it has been down for days now



I know I happened to check on it on Sunday which NF was down too

Probably a server problem, I  hope they can get back on without loosing any info


----------



## The Imp (Mar 16, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> vol 16 or 17



You're not even at the best part of the manga yet.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 16, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> You're not even at the best part of the manga yet.



really. ohmygod more things to look forward to then pek



Hisoka said:


> Probably a server problem, I  hope they can get back on without loosing any info



seems more like a database problem to me  

i'm just worried because last year, the owner planned to close the site down. then we made some noise so he decided not to because there was still some activity. maybe this year the one-year hosting he paid for has expired and he didn't know/care?


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 17, 2010)

oh I didnt see the new database error. It's not good D=

It says the posts table is crashed which means all the posts might have been gone in the worst case scenario


----------



## nelkee (Mar 17, 2010)

And no messages from the admins..doesn't sound good...


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 17, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> sasaki kojiro > your mothers



Of course!

Btw: Has anyone read Eiji Yoshikawa's classic book, btw? Musashi the Samurai.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 18, 2010)

no spoilers yett? or dont tell me there's no chapter this week.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 18, 2010)

There's a chapter don't worry.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 18, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> no spoilers yett? or dont tell me there's no chapter this week.



Spoilers are here in case you still dont know


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 19, 2010)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Of course!
> 
> Btw: Has anyone read Eiji Yoshikawa's classic book, btw? Musashi the Samurai.



i haven't. is it any good? or was vagabond's awesomeness simply just because of inoue's amazing organization of the book's contents and storytelling?


----------



## gehad (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey all , I'm still new here so i hope everyone is OK . So there is no HXH forum around here just a thread . I guess it'll do . Just wanted to say hi to everyone .


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 22, 2010)

hi,gehad
I'm Hisoka no.1 fan btw

we got the manga of the month so at the moment we mostly post here 
Manga of The Month


----------



## nelkee (Mar 24, 2010)

ho so you're hisoka n?1 
nice


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 24, 2010)

yeah,welcome here


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 31, 2010)

gossip girl is horrible. even naruto is better than that rubbish


----------



## Sen (Mar 31, 2010)

Did you mean to post that here?   Maybe the GG thread? 

Randomly came to look since it's odd to see this thread active with the subforum


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 31, 2010)

yeah i did  we usually go off-topic around here


----------



## Sen (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh I see   Guess you need to when just waiting for chapters 

I actually like Gossip Girl, although it's gone downhill from former seasons.  But all shows tend to have their good and bad seasons anyway, hopefully this one will improve sometime.  

Also since I usually always try and be somewhat on topic, are you excited for this arc to end at all?  

I had kind of hoped it would've ended with Netero killing the King


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2010)

BAM, Danchou shows up and owns everyone, series end.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Apr 13, 2010)

what's up gais

i haven't herd any kuroro vs hisoka fanwar in ages


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 13, 2010)

Because its obvious Kuroro wins woithout using his left hand


----------



## Proxy (Apr 13, 2010)

Kuroro/Hisoka 

My money's on the one with the Skill Hunter


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Apr 13, 2010)

**


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 13, 2010)

I bet Hisoka has cheat codes


----------



## Danchou (Apr 13, 2010)

Aizen Danchou will stand in heaven.


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 13, 2010)

Any 305 spoilers?


----------



## Neelon (Apr 13, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> Any 305 spoilers?



There is a japenese spoiler in the MotM section.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 13, 2010)

What's this? Invasion of Kurorotards?


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Apr 17, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Aizen Danchou will stand in heaven.



Don't compare Danchou to him.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG MATURE GON LOOKS SO FREAKING COOL


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Apr 22, 2010)

the shitstorm in the subforum is hilarious


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 22, 2010)

^I have to say I'm enjoying it as well


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 23, 2010)

At least we have amazing activity =D


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 25, 2010)

Read the first eight chapters of this Manga, considering all this Dark Gon talk and the whole Manga of the Month section. 

I have a few questions though. Does Gon get better as the plot goes on? Because right now I'm wishing that Leorio or Killua was the hero instead of Gon mainly because he bored the heck out of me.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 25, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Read the first eight chapters of this Manga, considering all this Dark Gon talk and the whole Manga of the Month section.
> 
> I have a few questions though. Does Gon get better as the plot goes on? Because right now I'm wishing that Leorio or Killua was the hero instead of Gon mainly because he bored the heck out of me.



Then HxH is probably not for u really, he doesnt get much better, he isnt a main character that hugs all the attention lol which is why I like it

He has a few awesome moments though


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 25, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> Then HxH is probably not for u really, he doesnt get much better, he isnt a main character that hugs all the attention lol which is why I like it
> 
> He has a few awesome moments though



So he doesn't get any character development whatsoever? 

Well at least there is Leorio and Killua


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 25, 2010)

He does but he isnt your typical main character that  supposed to be stronger than it's mates. I still think that overall Killua is still more powerful than him.

Leorio is like a ghost of past we havent seen him in ages. He pretty much remains the same as where he started. We havent seen him with developed powers yet.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 25, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> He does but he isnt your typical main character that  supposed to be stronger than it's mates. I still think that overall Killua is still more powerful than him.
> 
> Leorio is like a ghost of past we havent seen him in ages. He pretty much remains the same as where he started. We havent seen him with developed powers yet.



I did'nt mean powers. I assume he get's some new trick eventually, but I was talking about his character. Personality, beliefs, his goals, and in general, Gon himself.

I basically mean, does he mature or not?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 25, 2010)

What the hell happened to Gon this chapter :amazed

Can't beleive that he threw away all his talent to avenge Kite


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 25, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> I did'nt mean powers. I assume he get's some new trick eventually, but I was talking about his character. Personality, beliefs, his goals, and in general, Gon himself.
> 
> I basically mean, does he mature or not?



nope not really until the currently last chapter


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Apr 25, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> So he doesn't get any character development whatsoever?
> 
> Well at least there is Leorio and Killua



leorio and character development are bitter enemies


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 25, 2010)

I forgot Leorio existed...


----------



## Arkeus (Apr 26, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> I did'nt mean powers. I assume he get's some new trick eventually, but I was talking about his character. Personality, beliefs, his goals, and in general, Gon himself.
> 
> I basically mean, does he mature or not?



Gon matures an awful lot, though he begins as pretty mature from the start too.

He is one of the more lucid and mature manga character i can think of.


----------



## Iris (Apr 28, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> What the hell happened to Gon this chapter :amazed
> 
> Can't beleive that he threw away all his talent to avenge Kite



He'll prolly get them back someday 

Like Danchou


----------



## NeBy (Apr 30, 2010)

hmm... been a while since I came to our old thread again. Guess most is happening in the extended motm, these days...


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (May 7, 2010)

NO GON 
---
 chapters out at manga stream
and i forgot who, but what pitou's nen is doing, some1 so called it... cudo (will rep if i find da post)


----------



## Mahdi (May 8, 2010)

The way Togashi wrote it was retarded though...Gon vs definitely stronger enemy=instant power up?  Blah....


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (May 12, 2010)

so i herd im going to japan next week :33


----------



## Danchou (May 12, 2010)

For real? How long are you staying there?

Planning on visiting Togashi too?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (May 12, 2010)

12 days :33

i wish i can visit him to throw at him a dynamite or two, but i don't know where he lives


----------



## Danchou (May 12, 2010)

That's nice. How good is your Japanese? 

My guess is that you'd probably spot him around an arcade or gameshop. 

If you do happen to see him tell him how many fans are waiting to see Kuroro finish Hisoka. And we're all waiting for some Kurapica/Leorio action too.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (May 12, 2010)

my japanese is not so good but we'll get by  i'll just use sign and body language if i get to meet him, which will consist of repeated gonking on his head


----------



## Jicksy (May 13, 2010)

^ gd luck with that, i would lend you my favourite wrench just for that part 

gon vs king any1?


----------



## perman07 (May 20, 2010)

So... This thread isn't very active these days compared to the past. Have people gone tired of HxH or something?

A new chapter was even released 12 hours ago, someone should have made at least 1 comment (besides this one obviously).


----------



## Danchou (May 28, 2010)

So I guess we're back to this thread.

How long do you figure this hiatus is going to take?


----------



## KidTony (May 28, 2010)

^at least 3 months.


----------



## Gunners (May 28, 2010)

Danchou said:


> So I guess we're back to this thread.
> 
> How long do you figure this hiatus is going to take?



A year. That being said, we got 2 volumes this time around. So either he's taking things more seriously and he will be back in 6 months or he did added work this year so he'll take 2 years off.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 28, 2010)

mmm,I'll go with 3 month


----------



## Hisoka (May 28, 2010)

6 months minimum probably a year though


----------



## Killua (May 28, 2010)

@*Hisoka* Nice name, seems you got the same inspiration i did exept with a different character  and yeah hiatus will probably be months


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 28, 2010)

Another hiatus.... thank god that youpi  kicked the bucket... about fucking time


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 28, 2010)

@ Hisoka : wow you realy believe 6 months minimum eh ? Well that just plain downright sucks .


----------



## Hisoka (May 28, 2010)

hell yeah look at his previous ones


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 28, 2010)

These being ? I did not keep up with the series until this re-serialisation .


----------



## Millennium Creed (May 28, 2010)

I don't get why Togashi just can't do a monthly series. It would seem easier wouldn't it? This manga has been going on for longer than it's supposed to be. I'm 90% sure if he didn't do any Hiatuses then the manga would've been finished by now.

He did it with YYH; he finished it in like 4 years. And this cliffhanger doesn't make my hate of these hiatuses any worse.


----------



## Tommygun (May 28, 2010)

What if... there's no hiatus at all?


----------



## The Imp (May 28, 2010)

Shinobu Sensui said:


> I don't get why Togashi just can't do a monthly series. It would seem easier wouldn't it? This manga has been going on for longer than it's supposed to be. I'm 90% sure if he didn't do any Hiatuses then the manga would've been finished by now.
> 
> He did it with YYH; he finished it in like 4 years. And this cliffhanger doesn't make my hate of these hiatuses any worse.



Do you take your time with projects and do a little bit at a time or do you procrastinate and do it at the very end when you absolutely need to?


----------



## Lightysnake (May 28, 2010)

Togashi's a lazy, unmotivated bastard. Same as Miura or Hagiwara


----------



## Gunners (May 28, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> These being ? I did not keep up with the series until this re-serialisation .



Look at things this way, HxH, Naruto and One Piece are the only magazines in Jump which started in in the 90s. HxH I believe started before Naruto. Both Bleach and Naruto have more chapters than HxH. It's safe to say that he about 5 years behind.


----------



## Hisoka (May 29, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> These being ? I did not keep up with the series until this re-serialisation .



a year long and 2 years as well


----------



## Killua (May 30, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Look at things this way, HxH, Naruto and One Piece are the only magazines in Jump which started in in the 90s. HxH I believe started before Naruto. Both Bleach and Naruto have more chapters than HxH. It's safe to say that he about 5 years behind.


wow i didnt think that HxH was THAT lazy but god...


----------



## Jon Snow (May 30, 2010)

HxH started around the same time as One Piece.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 30, 2010)

It's missing roughly 200 chapters .

Think about that for a second .


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2010)

Togashi will hopefully be back soon but we thought the same thing last hiatus and he didn't come back for a year.


----------



## perman07 (May 30, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> It's missing roughly 200 chapters .
> 
> Think about that for a second .


I'll try to do some semi-precise mathematics of it all.
- Hunter x hunter started in march 98, One Piece started in december 97, that means Hunter x hunter has lasted for 146 months, and One Piece for 149 months.
- HxH has 310 chapters, OP has 586 chapters, that's a difference of 276 chapters.
- Oda has released 3.93 chapters per month, Togashi has released 2.12.
- If we assume 3.93 would be the average Togashi could do at best, he would have released 573 chapters over those 146 month at that pace.
- Subtract 310 from that 573 and we get 263. Divide 263 by 3.93 and we get 67. Meaning that Togashi has had hiatuses in 67 out of his 146 months writing this, or that he has had hiatuses for 5.59 years out of his 12,16 years writing this. He has had hiatuses 45% of the time he's been writing this.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 30, 2010)

Good work on this .

Granted Oda has had a _few _breaks in the past , this would not be the theoretical maximum , but it is an above average figure anyway . Even if he is given a "natural" off time limit of a few weeks each year that would stil amount to cca. 250 chapters we're missing here .

In other words , this series would have reached the curent chapter under normal publication in 2005 or so .


----------



## perman07 (May 31, 2010)

Well, weekly manga artists have an inhuman work schedule from what I've read. I think Oda has worked as hard as can be expected from any mangaka, every weekly manga I've read tends to have a lot of breaks here and there. And Togashi would never pursue the theoretical maximum considering his great number of hiatuses, he's obviously not that hard of a worker. So I think assuming Oda's schedule as Togashi's maximum is pretty accurate.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 31, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> Togashi's a lazy, unmotivated bastard. Same as Miura or Hagiwara



Look up miura's work schedule and you may get a different view. 

Berserk may have long breaks from releases but the art/story is worth it.

I hope togashi can get back soon to at least finish the ant storyline.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 31, 2010)

Can't believe this arc is still going. 2004-2010....that's insane. Someone needs to just kill Togashi already so the arc can be canceled.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 31, 2010)

You know if it was six years worth of story and not only one I may have had a diferent opinion .


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 31, 2010)

Ice Cream said:


> Berserk may have long breaks from releases but the art/story is worth it.
> 
> .



I didn't read the last few chapters(may be the last 2 chapters) because I got bored of the art only chapters

did it improve


----------



## Ice Cream (May 31, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I didn't read the last few chapters(may be the last 2 chapters) because I got bored of the art only chapters
> 
> did it improve



The story picks up when they reach the island (last 2-3 chapters) 
but for now it's just waiting until the next release is announced.


----------



## Wade (Jun 1, 2010)

Lock this thread until the end of the hiatus.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 1, 2010)

> Togashi's a lazy, unmotivated bastard. Same as Miura or Hagiwara


Well, their manga's are incredibly detailed in the art dept. unlike HXH.

Besides, Bastard!! is made of so much win. I can forgive Hagiwara because he never disappoints when he releases a new chapter.


----------



## Monna (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm guessing 4-5 more hiatuses until this arc is over.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm guessing this arc is over.


----------



## Perseverance (Jun 1, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Well, their manga's are incredibly detailed in the art dept. unlike HXH.
> 
> Besides, Bastard!! is made of so much win. I can forgive Hagiwara because he never disappoints when he releases a new chapter.



I hope bastard!! gets better... At the beginning its really boring


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2010)

They took away our section


> Well, their manga's are incredibly detailed in the art dept. unlike HXH.



Muira probably has a few assistants, I doubt he draws all that himself.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 1, 2010)

so we're back here


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 1, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> I hope bastard!! gets better... At the beginning its really boring


It does get better. 
Myself, I liked it from the get go though.



Ennoea said:


> They took away our section
> 
> 
> Muira probably has a few assistants, I doubt he draws all that himself.


Well, I don't know if he has assistants or not, but drawing highly detailed pieces by himself isn't impossible. Especially if he can just release chapters whenever he so wishes.


----------



## Xion (Jun 1, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Well, I don't know if he has assistants or not, but drawing highly detailed pieces by himself isn't impossible. *Especially if he can just release chapters whenever he so wishes.*



Which is exactly what he does.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 2, 2010)

Togashi used to do that. 1 chapter now, then the next comes after a year.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 2, 2010)

This has to be the longest story arc in a shonen.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 2, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> I hope bastard!! gets better... At the beginning its really boring


I never could get through the beginning of Bastard, soo boring.


----------



## Sen (Jun 2, 2010)

Ah recently caught up on HxH just in time to see the hiatus lol  

Well interesting chapter I guess, does this mean Gon is forever armless and potentially dead?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 2, 2010)

"Forever armless", only if the manga ends soon.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 2, 2010)

The next and final chapter will be Gon dying and everyone crying at the funeral, and then the King kills everyone and it's *TEH END*.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 2, 2010)

Last page: King holds the head of Gon's father, and the text says MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 2, 2010)

And it is revealed that the entire ant arc was an illusion.

Sasuke genjutsu'd you all.

Game over.


----------



## Sen (Jun 2, 2010)

I meant as opposed to getting his arm back, which seems more likely 

lol if he actually made people wait just to end it the next chapter.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 2, 2010)

He can go back to Greed Island and grow his arm back


----------



## XxShadowxX (Jun 2, 2010)

http://forums.narutofan.com/forumdisplay.php?f=340

Keep it a secret.


----------



## Wade (Jun 2, 2010)

What about his nen ?


----------



## Wade (Jun 2, 2010)

Looking forward to this week's chapter.


----------



## Hisoka (Jun 2, 2010)

Wade said:


> Looking forward to this week's chapter.



huh? keep on looking 

we are on hiatus my friend and we dont know when it will be back


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 2, 2010)

Or if it will.


----------



## fakund1to (Jun 3, 2010)

Hopefully It won't


----------



## root (Jun 3, 2010)

So, no more HxH forum subsection 

Well, it's been nice hanging out with you guys. See you again at the end of this hiatus I guess.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 3, 2010)

HxH on the top selling manga for the 1st half of 2010 


can it afford a hiatus,go figure


----------



## Jugger (Jun 3, 2010)

What i have followed list last manga sale list it was 500k over all before it was out in that top 30 list. It really sell slowly to so high numbers.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 3, 2010)

See, Togashi has no problem. He's raking loads of money from the volume releases, as opposed to the weeklies.

I expect he'll return when he runs out of money.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 3, 2010)

Wade said:


> Looking forward to this week's chapter.


heh, 
want to rep u soooo bad


----------



## NeBy (Jun 4, 2010)

So, ermm...  been a way for a few days, and when I come back...

Is the hxh motm thread closed? I can't seem to do shit in it anymore.


I hope they will re-open it when Togashi gets back in a year or two.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 4, 2010)

Neby! I missed you! pek


----------



## Danchou (Jun 4, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> HxH on the top selling manga for the 1st half of 2010
> 
> 
> can it afford a hiatus,go figure


Nice find. To think HxH is still this popular despite not even having an anime and constant breaks. Who knows how big HxH could've been if Togashi lived up to his full potential.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 4, 2010)

It would have been Number 2.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2010)

Or even 3.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 4, 2010)

Manga sales for HxH have always been consistently high, despite the low ratings for the chapters in WSJ.


----------



## NeBy (Jun 4, 2010)

Ryan said:


> Neby! I missed you! pek



errr........rrrmmm... thank, you, Ryan! 


I missed me too! 


But anyway: I've been on motm for some time now (apart from the last week); you do know that, right?

so, is the motm closed? If so, have any comments been made in that regard of the moderators?


----------



## Krombacher (Jun 4, 2010)

So guys,

Tompa is epic and Hisoka is Kuroros bitch

/discuss or not until we get our section back


----------



## The Imp (Jun 4, 2010)

NeBy said:


> errr........rrrmmm... thank, you, Ryan!
> 
> 
> I missed me too!
> ...



Neby why don't you use logic to figure that out.


----------



## Hisoka (Jun 5, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Neby why don't you use logic to figure that out.



Lol and then make a bet on it for $100


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 5, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> So guys,
> 
> Tompa is epic and Hisoka is Kuroros bitch
> 
> /discuss or not until we get our section back



Tompa sucks. Hisoka wishes he was Kuroro's bitch
/discussion

Discuss:
Gon= Naruto
Killua/Kurapica= Sasuke
Leorio= Sakura


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Ging = Dragon
Netero = Whitebeard
Kaito = Shanks


----------



## Krombacher (Jun 5, 2010)

^^

No. **


----------



## NeBy (Jun 5, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Neby why don't you use logic to figure that out.



Logic would indicate: yes. 

But it was also a try on getting some talk started about it, if you didn't catch the drift... 



Hisoka said:


> Lol and then make a bet on it for $100



Why, are you interested in making a bet?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2010)

So we're back to this thread

Pokkuru lives


----------



## Hisoka (Jun 5, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Logic would indicate: yes.
> 
> But it was also a try on getting some talk started about it, if you didn't catch the drift...
> 
> ...



you seriously must have a betting problem 


Pokkuru lives!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice to see HxH volumes selling so well.


----------



## NeBy (Jun 5, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> you seriously must have a betting problem
> 
> 
> Pokkuru lives!



Meh... it remains modest. Probably because I only bet when I'm 80%+ sure I'll win. 



Pokku lives indeed... in our memories and in the fertilisation of plants and fungus, where the ant-shit dropped.

@ennoe: I _so_ like your sigpic(s)!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2010)

You speak nothing but blasphemy, NeBy. You will see in 10 years time


----------



## NeBy (Jun 5, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> You speak nothing but blasphemy, NeBy. You will see in 10 years time



Speaking of which...how long will it be this time, you guys think?

1) < month
2) 1 - 6 months
3) 6 -12 months
4) 1-2 years
5) > 2 years


I would have made a vote-thingy on the motm about it, but I can't anymore.  This 'll have to do.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 6, 2010)

^6-12 months


----------



## Jugger (Jun 6, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> Or even 3.



It is number three with current sales an really close to number 2 in jump. It would be number 1 in jump


----------



## perman07 (Jun 6, 2010)

Jugger said:


> It is number three with current sales an really close to number 2 in jump. It would be number 1 in jump


Ehm, I would like to see some numbers to back that claim up. Cause HxH has more than half the amount of chapters of OP, but from an old manga sales list I saw, OP had more than 3 times the sales of HxH. I don't think HxH would have passed OP by even if it did run continuously.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 6, 2010)

hxh would be distant second even if it ran continuously. its sales will probably be between 1.4m-1.8m per volume, compared to the 850k-1.1m range it has now.


----------



## Sen (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't really pay much attention to sales 

I'd imagine it would've been successful anyway for some of their arcs. I hope one day we will get to see Kuroro vs. Kurapika again or something ;___;


----------



## NeBy (Jun 7, 2010)

Sen said:


> I don't really pay much attention to sales
> 
> I'd imagine it would've been successful anyway for some of their arcs. I hope one day we will get to see Kuroro vs. Kurapika again or something ;___;



Sales (and in extension; profits) are the salt of the Earth, my friend. It tastes good in small quantities, but it dehydrates you in large quantities.


PS. While it's good we're back with the old boys/girls-school on this thread again, it's a bit quiet in here. I even begin to miss hgfds' illogical posts. 

Luckily Klown remains as cynical as always, so at least that hasn't changed!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry Neby, honestly this thread is abit depressing, reminds me of Togashi and annoys me.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 7, 2010)

NeBy has always reminded me of


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2010)

Neby reminds me of this is:


Sorry dude


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jun 7, 2010)

Which Genei Ryodan members do you think Meruem can beat?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 7, 2010)

dude
Meruem kills all of them at once in 10 seconds


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2010)

All we'd see are corpses, GR got shit on Meruem.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jun 7, 2010)

I was expecting some lulz off of my post 

Am I the only one missing Leorio?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 7, 2010)

..............


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2010)

Don't worry shooting down other peoples posts is what goes for lulz around here


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jun 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Don't worry shooting down other peoples posts is what goes for lulz around here



Oh I see. 

Badass sig you got there; though. Do you know where I can get a good Avatar image of Hisoka?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 7, 2010)

damn it,people
my sig is Better


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jun 7, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> damn it,people
> my sig is Better



All I see is Gon vs. Hanzo.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 7, 2010)

Danchou would shit on Meruem obviously. Unless of course Pokkuru arrives and just rapes Danchou.


----------



## Xion (Jun 7, 2010)

Shinobu Sensui said:


> Which Genei Ryodan members do you think Meruem can beat?



All of them at once.

Except Hisoka...he solos.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2010)

I would have loved to have seen Hisoka v Pitou.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jun 7, 2010)

Shinobu Sensui said:


> I was expecting some lulz off of my post



And yet people are still responding to my post.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 7, 2010)

Shinobu Sensui said:


> Oh I see.
> 
> Badass sig you got there; though. Do you know where I can get a good Avatar image of Hisoka?





that would make a nice sig or you can just crop it if you want an ava


----------



## Hisoka (Jun 8, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I would have loved to have seen Hisoka v Pitou.



That would have been awesome Pitou had so much potential as a character


----------



## Sen (Jun 8, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Sales (and in extension; profits) are the salt of the Earth, my friend. It tastes good in small quantities, but it dehydrates you in large quantities.
> 
> PS. While it's good we're back with the old boys/girls-school on this thread again, it's a bit quiet in here. I even begin to miss hgfds' illogical posts. :sweatdrop
> 
> Luckily Klown remains as cynical as always, so at least that hasn't changed! :laugh



True although as an online reader who fails to contribute very much in general I guess I'm a bit outside that realm.  Or do they include online readers somehow? 

I suppose people are just disappointed at it being on hiatus again already.



Shinobu Sensui said:


> Which Genei Ryodan members do you think Meruem can beat?



That would be a cool battle, if the GR and Gon/Killua/etc all teamed up to defeat him (although it seems unrealistic too but still, he seems a bit unstoppable).

I mostly wish Netero had just killed Meruem and we could've moved on or something. 



Shinobu Sensui said:


> I was expecting some lulz off of my post :notrust
> 
> Am I the only one missing Leorio? :(



I miss Kurapika as well 



Ennoea said:


> I would have loved to have seen Hisoka v Pitou.





Hisoka said:


> That would have been awesome Pitou had so much potential as a character



Yeah a pity the GR weren't more involved over all.


----------



## NeBy (Jun 8, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> NeBy has always reminded me of
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ennoea said:


> Neby reminds me of this is:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Neby always reminds  me (and Netero) of this:


----------



## Neelon (Jun 8, 2010)

Shinobu Sensui said:


> Which Genei Ryodan members do you think Meruem can beat?



Obvious answer is obvious .

Meruem's Tail demolishes the genei ryodan effortlessly


----------



## Yellow (Jun 8, 2010)

Kuroro uses skill hunter to steal Meryem's ability to tank nukes and come back 10 times stronger then proceeds to destroy Meryem and take the throne as the true King.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 8, 2010)

Yellow said:


> Kuroro uses skill hunter to steal Meryem's ability to tank nukes and come back 10 times stronger then proceeds to destroy Meryem and take the throne as the true King.


I don't think his ability of tanking nukes is an ability, he's just that manly. If Kuroro stole Ubogin's Nuke punch for instance, his own nen would probably be a bottleneck when it came to performing the move as efficiently. Other nen abilities which aren't Reinforcement based seem less dependent on nen output though (like his Fish ability, or the prophecies, they don't require excessive ness on Kuroro's part to work well), but Meryem seems like he's only used pure reinforcement.

Meryem's ability if I'm not wrong is that he can absorb Nen by eating Nen users, so maybe Kuroro could steal that ability and become a cannibal.


----------



## Yellow (Jun 8, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Meryem's ability if I'm not wrong is that he can absorb Nen by eating Nen users, so maybe Kuroro could steal that ability and become a cannibal.


lol I just imagined Kuroro eating the entire Ryodan.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 8, 2010)

What do you guys think Palm sees in the last page of the latest chapter? It has to involve Gon and Killua, I think.


----------



## Sen (Jun 9, 2010)

Perhaps she realized that Gon is older and lacks an arm, that seems shocking enough in itself


----------



## Zissou (Jun 9, 2010)

Heh, thinking back to when we first saw Gon go God-mode, Palm's reaction wouldn't exactly be surprising.


----------



## Tommygun (Jun 11, 2010)

Ey... I heard a rumor about Togashi, that he has cancer and he's been in and out of hospital.. and that's the cause for the haitus'es...

Anyone who can confirm or deny this?


----------



## perman07 (Jun 11, 2010)

That would certainly be a legitimate reason.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 11, 2010)

Tommygun said:


> Ey... I heard a rumor about Togashi, that he has cancer and he's been in and out of hospital.. and that's the cause for the haitus'es...
> 
> Anyone who can confirm or deny this?





Mediafire


----------



## NeBy (Jun 11, 2010)

ok, so...ermmm...any topic to discus?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah, Raikage > GR


----------



## NeBy (Jun 12, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> Yeah, Raikage > GR



What? You're a Naruto fanfapper now??!!


----------



## Krombacher (Jun 12, 2010)

I still love this manga.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 12, 2010)

NeBy said:


> You can't say ^ (use bro) in here; the anglo-saxon folks devour you alive if you do!! :-x
> 
> But anyway...I demand more posts being posted in this thread!!
> 
> ...



People must be tired of Togashi doing the same ole shit over and over again, why invest time in something that doesnt look to be going anywhere.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 12, 2010)

How much does HXH even sell ? Is it enough to keep it from cancelation ?


----------



## Danchou (Jun 12, 2010)

HxH is Jump's third best selling title. It sells around a million a volume. The latest volume made the top 10 of the best selling manga of the first half of 2010.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 12, 2010)

Well given how long it takes for a single volume to even get published , is it realy # 3 ? Then again I can see it selling more then Bleach .


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Well given how long it takes for a single volume to even get published , is it realy # 3 ? Then again I can see it selling more then Bleach .



Fairy Tail sells more than Bleach.

Bleach is done, dude.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 12, 2010)

Not like I care 

Though I realy am surprised that there's stil so many fans left with HXH .


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jun 12, 2010)

Every day I think of how popular it'd be now if there were no hiatuses. I google'd "Meruem", and there were no "see alsos" at the bottom. Just shows how not many people don't like it enough. 



San Juan Wolf said:


> Not like I care
> 
> Though *I realy am surprised that there's stil so many fans left with HXH *.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 12, 2010)

Personaly alot more people would care about it if Netero wasn't dead .


----------



## Zissou (Jun 12, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Well given how long it takes for a single volume to even get published , is it realy # 3 ? Then again I can see it selling more then Bleach .



As so you so nicely put it, considering how long it takes for him to release a volume you can hardly compare it in quarterly sales. Compared to the other top 5 sellers over a longer period, say a five year period of sales, it's probably rock-bottom.

*Edit - I just don't understand why Jump keeps him around. I love HxH but I simply can't understand why they insist on having him.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Not like I care
> 
> Though I realy am surprised that there's stil so many fans left with HXH .



I have york shin on dvd so i'll probably never fully lose interest in it, even 10 years down the road.



Zissou said:


> As so you so nicely put it, considering how long it takes for him to release a volume you can hardly compare it in quarterly sales. Compared to the other top 5 sellers over a longer period, say a five year period of sales, it's probably rock-bottom.
> 
> *Edit - I just don't understand why Jump keeps him around. I love HxH but I simply can't understand why they insist on having him.



Helllloooooo he makes them MONEY!


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 12, 2010)

Hasn't that been animated for years and years now ? I mean even the most awesome arc can't keep you content forever .


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Hasn't that been animated for years and years now ? I mean even the most awesome arc can't keep you content forever .



one piece fans are still fine after alabasta.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 12, 2010)

Only diference is.....they stil produce new episodes


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 12, 2010)

I caught up recently and I am dissapointed that Meryem wasnt killed by Netero.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Only diference is.....they stil produce new episodes



fuck you. 

we'll get ant arc animated late this year. Just you wait!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2010)

Not if we get a Ant arc animated, shit will piss all over the so called SJ trinity series.



> say a five year period of sales, it's probably rock-bottom.



Er no its not rock bottom. You should check sales of other series.


----------



## Zissou (Jun 12, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Helllloooooo he makes them MONEY!



Sure he does, but if you compare it with a middle-sales series running for the same amount of time but w/o the hiatuses I doubt it's that much of a difference, if not worse?


----------



## Xion (Jun 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Not if we get a Ant arc animated, shit will piss all over the so called SJ trinity series.



OP Impel Down arc FTW?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 13, 2010)

Granted we haven't even finished the arc by the halfway point , well if we even return to the series before next year , stil won't have enough time to finish the series before that .

And do you guys realy believe any animation studio is gonna be brainless enough to start animating the arc now ? 

@ Ennoea : Bleach and possibly Naruto maybe (have only read very little of that) . Then again it would depend if the anime would or would not stretch shit out . And I can actualy see them doing it , even if they start after this arc gets finished . You see this may be the only complete arc they could animate in the next 5 years so they will want to have as many episodes to make money out of as possible .


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 13, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> Raikage's bitch slap is too fast for that hoe. Super-Fact.



She caught Killua (who is fast as fuck) in the pitch black. I doubt she can't handle slow ass raikage's muscle movements when sasuke can with one shitty eye  available.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Jun 13, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> we'll get ant arc animated late this year. Just you wait!



I really hope your right, I'm fairly new to HxH but I watched all of the original series and read all the chapters after that this month and really want this arc animated.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 13, 2010)

Togashi takes month long breaks so even finishing this arc this year seems unlikely . And I can't see any animation studio puting their head in the noose before that happens .


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAIpdZR5XfM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MakeEmum (Jun 13, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAIpdZR5XfM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Hey I was listening to that last night


----------



## Tangible (Jun 14, 2010)

So I'm new to the series, but seriously, why so many breaks?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jun 14, 2010)

Tangible said:


> So I'm new to the series, but seriously, why so many breaks?



Because Togashi is a lazy bastard


----------



## cygnus (Jun 14, 2010)

Isn't it because he refuses to hire assistants so he has to do it all himself? Then he wants to make the volume releases up to scratch so he does those in the breaks...


----------



## Sen (Jun 14, 2010)

Welcome to the series then 

Are you all caught up?  But yeah, I just recently got into HxH too and I was surprised when I noticed the breaks.  Hopefully it will return soon though.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 14, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> Because Togashi is a lazy bastard



Fix'd 

And Sen , don't get your hopes up  .


----------



## Sen (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah I suppose, hard to imagine how he will fix this arc or end it at this point.  But maybe he will get re-inspired some day   Although I've heard that YYH ended up going rather bad in the end since he lost interest or something, is that true?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 14, 2010)

Not having seen the ending I can't realy say , but that is what everyone else is saying so.....yeah .


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 14, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah I suppose, hard to imagine how he will fix this arc or end it at this point.  But maybe he will get re-inspired some day   Although I've heard that YYH ended up going rather bad in the end since he lost interest or something, is that true?



they forced him to draw more so he fucked them 
& they learned not to fuck with that badass mofo


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> She caught Killua (who is fast as fuck) in the pitch black. I doubt she can't handle slow ass raikage's muscle movements when sasuke can with one shitty eye  available.


No one cares what you think. Raikage pimp-slaps that bitch to the other side of the moon.

OT: Togashi is the most active mangaka in Shounen Jump, what y'all on about??


----------



## XxShadowxX (Jun 14, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Togashi takes *month* long breaks so even finishing this arc this year seems unlikely .



Wow. You're the most optimistic person I've ever seen.


----------



## Tangible (Jun 14, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> they forced him to draw more so he fucked them
> & they learned not to fuck with that badass mofo


I've read through that series quite a bit and to me it felt like he really wanted to end after the portal to the demon world arc. 

But I felt ending the manga after the Dark Tournament would have been fine even if relatively short.

To this day the ending of YYH pisses me off to no end because it is so terrible.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 14, 2010)

Tangible said:


> I've read through that series quite a bit and to me it felt like he really wanted to end after the portal to the demon world arc.
> 
> But I felt ending the manga after the Dark Tournament would have been fine even if relatively short.
> 
> To this day the ending of YYH pisses me off to no end because it is so terrible.




See I loved the last arc. Though thats because my love for YYH knows no bounds. Thats also why I'm a harsh critic on HxH. Cause I love YYH.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 14, 2010)

Eh ? I never said the hiatus would last a month . Just that is the most gramaticaly correct formulation .


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 14, 2010)

naruto>YYH....


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 14, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> naruto>YYH....



Someone's never read Dark Tournament


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 14, 2010)

Our dear friend with an unpronouncable name is trying to bating heroicaly 

A serious question guys : having never read all of the ant arc , can anyone tell me which chapter is the one where wee Knuckle for the first time ?


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jun 14, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Our dear friend with an unpronouncable name is trying to bating heroicaly
> 
> A serious question guys : having never read all of the ant arc , can anyone tell me which chapter is the one where wee Knuckle for the first time ?



Around chapter 203 I believe.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 14, 2010)

That's where I left off you see . I got pissed at another training-esque seguey .

Read it in the good ol' MSN days of Dragonguard .


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 14, 2010)

To San Juan Wolf.

He appeared in chapter 201.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for that . Now I know where to start catching up when the series comes back .


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 14, 2010)

Despite the Gon powerup. The Ant arc was really good. I liked it.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm willing to bet my left testicle that this hiatus won't go that long. 

But yeah that last chapter the message left seemed desperate. I think it'll go on for a nother month at the most.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 14, 2010)

Hiatus again Togashi


----------



## NeBy (Jun 14, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> fuck you.
> 
> we'll get ant arc animated late this year. Just you wait!



Well, it's not impossible, provided this latest hiatus doesn't last to long and he actually _finishes_ the ant-arc.



San Juan Wolf said:


> Granted we haven't even finished the arc by the halfway point , well if we even return to the series before next year , stil won't have enough time to finish the series before that .
> 
> And do you guys realy believe any animation studio is gonna be brainless enough to start animating the arc now ?
> 
> @ Ennoea : Bleach and possibly Naruto maybe (have only read very little of that) . Then again it would depend if the anime would or would not stretch shit out . And I can actualy see them doing it , even if they start after this arc gets finished . You see this may be the only complete arc they could animate in the next 5 years so they will want to have as many episodes to make money out of as possible .



There is little doubt no animation-studio is going to be as foolish to start an anime about the ant arc, until it's actually finished, that's for sure.  At the start of the ant arc, there was actually talk about animating it, but they postponed it because of the hiatusses. You can't blame them; if they HAD made an anime out of it, they would have stood there for over a year, waiting (or filling it with self-made up filler, which would have ruined it too). I don't think any studio trust Toagshi enough anymlore to start the arc, without knowing when or if it will end.

However, the moment he does end it, it's not impossible that it's turned into an anime - as long as they figger it will be popular enough.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 14, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> naruto>YYH....



i was about to neg you for that, but i have to spread. now tell me you aren't serious


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 15, 2010)

I didnt even read YYH but I'm serious


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 15, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I didnt even read YYH but I'm serious



Hisoka is a badass.


----------



## NeBy (Jun 15, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I didnt even read YYH but I'm serious



LOL. You're the most funny when you're serious!


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 15, 2010)

Looking back on YYH a lot of current day shonen are shit and gutter trash compared to it.


----------



## krizma (Jun 15, 2010)

hgfdsajkl you noob go read yyh its from togashi 

yyh is definitely better than naruto

sure yyh seems not very innovative nowayadays but it's still a very good read for the most part which I can't say of naruto up to this point.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 15, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Hisoka is a badass.



need to spread 



> hgfdsajkl you noob go read yyh its from togashi



........


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 15, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> need to spread
> 
> 
> 
> ........



So do I........


----------



## Krombacher (Jun 15, 2010)

Hisoka is no badass.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 15, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Hisoka is no badass.


I would neg,,,,but thats what you want....so rep?


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 15, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Looking back on YYH a lot of current day shonen are shit and gutter trash compared to it.



YYH had plenty of the same issues that plagued modern shonen...


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 15, 2010)

When I think about reading YYH, I just read Flame of Recca instead.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jun 15, 2010)

YYH anime is better; IMO. YYH manga can lack details; and sometimes it's kind of hard to understand; but only in the last arc. 1-157 are the best chapters; Three Kings arc in the manga...well..."lacks" a bit.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 16, 2010)

yyh has very likable characters


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Jun 16, 2010)

Indeed, I just finished rewatching the some YYH and just like the first time, the characters all clicked with me so well. Espically Kuwabara and Hiei.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 16, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> YYH had plenty of the same issues that plagued modern shonen...



I don't see how any of the characters in YYH are unlikable or boring as fuck.  

That's the issue i have with modern shonen.



KLoWn said:


> No one cares what you think. Raikage pimp-slaps that bitch to the other side of the moon.
> 
> OT: Togashi is the most active mangaka in Shounen Jump, what y'all on about??



raikage can't even take shizuku on without some kage back-up. Suck his skin up in the eureka 2000.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> When I think about reading YYH, I just read Flame of Recca instead.


^This



killedbydoorknob said:


> raikage can't even take shizuku on without some kage back-up. Suck his skin up in the eureka 2000.


Why is this idiot taking everything so seriously? 

Just shut up.


----------



## Arkeus (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah, it's not bad to bash poor Raikage. I am sure he could beat, uh, pokkuru.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 16, 2010)

Raikage>you


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> ^This
> 
> 
> Why is this idiot taking everything so seriously?
> ...



Leorio solos Raikage fanboys.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 17, 2010)

Raikage > you.

That is all.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 17, 2010)

neby > raikage


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 17, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> neby > raikage


Flawed logic


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2010)

Raikage?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 17, 2010)

Raikage > Killua obivously


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Raikage?



The one above alll


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2010)

The man is a child


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 17, 2010)

Maybe you're a child


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The man is a child



The Children are our future 

Idk anymore


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2010)

A very bleak future


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 17, 2010)

The future is a lie.
what are we doing here?


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> A very bleak future


Well we have 2 more years till 2012 


Agmaster said:


> The future is a lie.
> what are we doing here?



Everything's a lie


----------



## NeBy (Jun 17, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> neby > raikage



Quoted and repped for Grand Truth!! 




Jinibea said:


> Everything's a lie



Except pure logic! 


For instance:

A)



Jinibea said:


> The Children are our future




AND  B)



Agmaster said:


> The future is a lie.




=

C)

*Children are our lies.*


Which, not surprisingly - since it's derived at with logic - doesn't sound all that farfetched.


In fact, it sounds pretty profound and has a ring of Truth about it.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 17, 2010)

Raikage's manliness gives Luffy a mental collapse


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 17, 2010)

NeBy said:


> C)
> *Children are our lies.*


I'd laugh, and then think about it too much and get worried.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 17, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> Raikage's manliness gives Luffy a mental collapse



Good Poster is good


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 17, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Good Poster is good


So i heard you is liek One Piece's answer to Unknown in the OBD, good stuff bro


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 17, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> So i heard you is liek One Piece's answer to Unknown in the OBD, good stuff bro



Not really. I been reading alot of manga and I found out most current age manga is nothing to the older ones.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 17, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Not really. I been reading alot of manga and I found out most current age manga is nothing to the older ones.


That's not what i've been hearing dawg


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2010)

> Logic crashed when the Claymore-thread totally crushed us in posts.



That thread should be renamed Claymore hentai.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 17, 2010)

older manga are overrated


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 17, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> That's not what i've been hearing dawg



*sweats nervously*

I swear Idk what your talking about homie


----------



## NeBy (Jun 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> That thread should be renamed Claymore hentai.



 Reeeaaalllyyy?! 

Maybe I should have a look, then.

For the sake of science, of course!    ermm...I mean 




Jinibea said:


> *sweats nervously*
> 
> I swear Idk what your talking about homie



Don't sweat it; nobody does, usually. Of course, I'm talking in general here. 

The only thing that is sure about Klown is that he has a divine gift for cynicism.




Agmaster said:


> I'd laugh, and then think about it too much and get worried.



You said it, bro. That conclusion is pretty to the point, if you think about it.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 17, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Reeeaaalllyyy?!
> 
> Maybe I should have a look, then.
> 
> ...





I see poster that I can befriend.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 17, 2010)

**


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2010)

Lakers gonna lake and

Hunters gonna hunt.



KLoWn said:


> Raikage's manliness gives Luffy a mental collapse


----------



## Wicked (Jun 18, 2010)

Take all the time you need.. i can't bare looking at that scribbling =/


----------



## perman07 (Jun 19, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> Raikage's manliness gives Luffy a mental collapse


Luffy would stomp Raikage because of his lightning immunity and blunt force immunity, Raikage's only 2 shown weapons. Gear 2 and 3 would be enough to take him down.


----------



## Neelon (Jun 19, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Luffy would stomp Raikage because of his lightning immunity and blunt force immunity, Raikage's only 2 shown weapons. Gear 2 and 3 would be enough to take him down.



I agree except Luffy isn't immune to blunt damage but whatever.
A single jet pistol should be enough to take raikage down 

On topic: Meruem is the best character of the whole manga. Period. Have a nice day


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 19, 2010)

How much longer is the hiatus? Has there been any sort of reported date H x H will return, or is it just typical togashi shenagins?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2010)

Raikages moustache is the gayest thing since fairy lights


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 19, 2010)

I like your old sig better. If I wanted to look at an ugly fat man I look at KloWns sig


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2010)

I only did it to piss of football fans, Killua sig was win.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 19, 2010)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> How much longer is the hiatus? Has there been any sort of reported date H x H will return, or is it just typical togashi shenagins?



It's too early , and if there would be a date fixed everyone would be discusing it like crazy , don't you think ?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 19, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Luffy would stomp Raikage because of his lightning immunity and blunt force immunity, Raikage's only 2 shown weapons. Gear 2 and 3 would be enough to take him down.



that's not what he meant. he means raikage is cooler than luffy, which is true. Raikage is a badass old man with a championship belt around his waist. Luffy is just a mere goku clone.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 19, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Luffy would stomp Raikage because of his lightning immunity and blunt force immunity, Raikage's only 2 shown weapons. Gear 2 and 3 would be enough to take him down.


Lol obd

Raikage >>> all obviously


----------



## The Imp (Jun 19, 2010)

Raikage is a nice breather from the types of characters Kishi has been producing for a while but sometimes he is way too over the top. I also wonder how big his fanbase would be if he hadn't kicked the shit out of Sasuke for the majority of their fight.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jun 19, 2010)

F U fodder ninja >>>>>>>> Raikage. He redefines manly.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 19, 2010)

Shinobu Sensui said:


> F U fodder ninja >>>>>>>> Raikage. He redefines manly.



A guy with a Mullet Hair Aizen talking about manly. 

An to Ennoea- Perfectly execptable then.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 19, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> A guy with a Mullet Hair Aizen talking about manly.


If Aizen was from One Piece you'd think he was the epitome of manliness


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 19, 2010)

The only manly one in One Piece is Whitebeard. :rofl

Admirals are just high.
SuperNovas are just teenagers.

Hell I wouldn't be surprised if Bigmom was the manliest person in the series


----------



## Inugami (Jun 19, 2010)

Raikage just looks awesome because hes trapped in a manga full of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) , almost all characters of Sakigake Otokojuku > Raikage on manliness.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 19, 2010)

Neelon said:


> On topic: Meruem is the best character of the whole manga. Period. Have a nice day


this 



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> that's not what he meant. he means raikage is cooler than luffy, which is true. Raikage is a badass old man with a championship belt around his waist. Luffy is just a mere goku clone.


indeed 



Lυ Bυ said:


> Raikage is a nice breather from the types of characters Kishi has been producing for a while but sometimes he is way too over the top. I also wonder how big his fanbase would be if he hadn't kicked the shit out of Sasuke for the majority of their fight.


I would still be big



Shinobu Sensui said:


> F U fodder ninja >>>>>>>> Raikage. He redefines manly.


indeed



KLoWn said:


> If Aizen was from One Piece you'd think he was the epitome of manliness


LoL true I think I'm going to sig this 



Oxvial said:


> Raikage just looks awesome because hes trapped in a manga full of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) , almost all characters of Sakigake Otokojuku > Raikage on manliness.


lies


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jun 19, 2010)

If Bleach had been written by Oda Aizen would probably be more manly. 

Sensui >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> all


----------



## Inugami (Jun 20, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> lies



Dude I'm saying the truth , in that manga things like oil baths happen a lot .


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 20, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Raikage just looks awesome because hes trapped in a manga full of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) , almost all characters of Sakigake Otokojuku > Raikage on manliness.



JoJo's Bizzare Adventure


----------



## Inugami (Jun 20, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> JoJo's Bizzare Adventure



I'm also fan of JoJo's and their level of manliness doesn't reach Sakigake's ones.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 20, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> I'm also fan of JoJo's and their level of manliness doesn't reach Sakigake's ones.



I may have to pick this series up then


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 20, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Dude I'm saying the truth , in that manga things like oil baths happen a lot .
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



truth them


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 20, 2010)

guys hxh is returning on july according to me


----------



## Sen (Jun 20, 2010)

So it's returning or not really?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 21, 2010)

"Acording to him" = bullshiting with us


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 21, 2010)

Cruel joke is cruel


----------



## Neelon (Jun 21, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> guys hxh is returning on july according to me



Dumb post


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 21, 2010)

Neelon said:


> Dumb post



your face is dumb


----------



## Sen (Jun 21, 2010)

Cruel joke indeed 

I do hope that it doesn't take that long to return, although I really can't imagine how he will end this arc at this point.


----------



## NeBy (Jun 21, 2010)

What's all this superfluous chitchat? 

Why doesn't  anyone talk about something important, like HxH or me?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 21, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> your face is dumb



cuz he's using a kuroro avatar


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 21, 2010)

I like the above users profile pic. Hisoka is a badass.

Personally like mine better though


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 21, 2010)

NeBy said:


> What's all this superfluous chitchat?
> 
> Why doesn't  anyone talk about something içmportant, like HxH or me?



Cause Togashi is _stil _a bastard 

So how far is _your _series ?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2010)

And here I actually believe it might be coming back

Lol Neby, go ahead make a topic.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2010)

I still don't understand why Viz couldn't get the rights to the remaining openings and endings to the HXH anime.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 22, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> cuz he's using a kuroro avatar



nice try, but your avatar is beyond retarded


----------



## Hisoka (Jun 22, 2010)

So it's still haitus?

People are still trying to prove Hisoka < kuroro?

Neby still looking to find logic in here?

Nothing has changed then?


----------



## Neelon (Jun 22, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> your face is dumb



Yup Karuru is dumb


----------



## TigerTwista (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm somewhat new to the series but yet at the same time not that new to it, I watched the anime and all the ova's and i'm somewhat updated on current events but I seriously need to know a few things. How many times has this manga bee in hiatus and why does it repeatedly continue to go on hiatus @_@; Overall i think its a good series but...yea this is a bit of an annoyance >.>


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 22, 2010)

TigerTwista said:


> I'm somewhat new to the series but yet at the same time not that new to it, I watched the anime and all the ova's and i'm somewhat updated on current events but I seriously need to know a few things. How many times has this manga bee in hiatus and


a lot 



> why does it repeatedly continue to go on hiatus @_@; Overall i think its a good series but...yea this is a bit of an annoyance >.>


because of his unnamed sickness


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 22, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> because of his unnamed sickness



The disease is identified to be either laziness or being an asshole to the fans.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 22, 2010)

Turquoise said:


> The disease is identified to be either laziness or being an asshole to the fans.



I still sometimes give the benefit of doubt...... *"sometimes"*


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 22, 2010)

TigerTwista said:


> I'm somewhat new to the series but yet at the same time not that new to it, I watched the anime and all the ova's and i'm somewhat updated on current events but I seriously need to know a few things. How many times has this manga bee in hiatus and why does it repeatedly continue to go on hiatus @_@; Overall i think its a good series but...yea this is a bit of an annoyance >.>



As far as I know its been on Hiatus for four times.

An its this disease he has of being rich and lazy.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Imagine Kuroro stealing Meloreon's ability ? or Netero fighting Sengoku from One Piece ?!


----------



## NeBy (Jun 22, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> So it's still haitus?
> 
> People are still trying to prove Hisoka < kuroro?
> 
> ...



Yes, I know, I'm an eternal optimist. 



TigerTwista said:


> I'm somewhat new to the series but yet at the same time not that new to it, I watched the anime and all the ova's and i'm somewhat updated on current events but I seriously need to know a few things. How many times has this manga bee in hiatus and why does it repeatedly continue to go on hiatus @_@; Overall i think its a good series but...yea this is a bit of an annoyance >.>



On average, one could say Togashi only takes two hiatuses a year. But they always last six months.

And his sickness is RPG-addiction and laziness in general.

It's a sad, sad thing. Anyway, I'm off to play Torchlight a bit!


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Yes, I know, I'm an eternal optimist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't see how someone could be addicted to turn based games really. You just put in commands as you character does most of the work. If someone made a game like the HXH manga that had real time gameplay with RPG elements THEN I might have a reason to get into an RPG.

In a way aside from lack of story you could say in-depth fighting games are like what that which is why i enjoy them so much.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 23, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Imagine Kuroro stealing Meloreon's ability ? or *Netero fighting Sengoku from One Piece* ?!



I knew Togashi was a hack but.........


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 23, 2010)

> Netero fighting Sengoku from One Piece ?!


Ouch, Netero would get raped.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 23, 2010)

TigerTwista said:


> and why does it repeatedly continue to go on hiatus @_@



because togashi is a sick 
bastard who delights in the agony of his fans


----------



## Danchou (Jun 23, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Ouch, Netero would get raped.


Netero >>> Sengoku. All he's shown to do is grow big and throw shockwaves around.

He's also more awesome.


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 23, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Imagine Kuroro stealing Meloreon's ability



Ouch, tough one for Hisoka. I would also like for him to steal Shoot's ability.



> or Netero fighting Sengoku from One Piece ?!



Buddha fight! Current feats supports Netero, we don't know what Sengoku's power really is. Powerscaling should go to Sengoku. An Admiral will take out Netero (minus the nuke), the Fleet Admiral should be better than that.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 23, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> As far as I know its been on Hiatus for four times.
> 
> An its this disease he has of being rich and lazy.



jinibea ban, what it is this


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned for wanking OP too hard?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 23, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I can't see how someone could be addicted to turn based games really. You just put in commands as you character does most of the work. If someone made a game like the HXH manga that had real time gameplay with RPG elements THEN I might have a reason to get into an RPG.
> 
> In a way aside from lack of story you could say in-depth fighting games are like what that which is why i enjoy them so much.



I'm not really a fan of RPG games but I think it's levelling up characters, along with collecting items and levelling them up too that gets people addicted not so much the battles.


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 23, 2010)

The only RPG that wowed me is .hack//Roots, and it's only a manga (didn't read it though, played the playstation game), not a real RPG game. I will give some credit for Greed Island though.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jun 23, 2010)

What was the last chapter where a member of the Ryodan was shown? My memory is lousy atm.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 23, 2010)

It was ages back when they fought those Ants.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 23, 2010)

It was eons back when they fought those Ants.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2010)

Shinobu Sensui said:


> What was the last chapter where a member of the Ryodan was shown? My memory is lousy atm.



Back when i was in 9th grade.


----------



## Killua (Jun 23, 2010)

is it me or did togashi hiatus at the most random time in the manga? i mean at least give a REAL cliffhanger..


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 23, 2010)

*@Shinobu Sensui. *

I do not approve of your sig.
That quote out of context kinda makes it seem like i think Aizen is manly, which i don't


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> *@Shinobu Sensui. *
> 
> I do not approve of your sig.
> That quote out of context kinda makes it seem like i think Aizen is manly, which i don't



It also makes him look like a OPtard.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jun 23, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> It also makes him look like a OPtard.



No it doesn't seeing as how he was talking to Jinibea. 

Anyways I'll remove it. I didn't want your inferior name in my sig anyway, just thought your quote was funny


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 24, 2010)

Shinobu Sensui said:


> No it doesn't seeing as how he was talking to Jinibea.


Add Jiinea's quote before mine and i'll have no problems with it


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 24, 2010)

is this the hxh thread or what?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 24, 2010)

saucekey>hisoka


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 24, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> saucekey>hisoka



PFFFFFT That won't be a shitstorm. Here watch this:

Hisoka>Danchou


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jun 24, 2010)

I would've loved to see Hisoka and Pitou fight. 

Speaking of which I miss Leorio


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 24, 2010)

Leorio never did anything, he sucks.

The fuckin Sakura of HxH.


----------



## MakeEmum (Jun 24, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> Leorio never did anything, he sucks.
> 
> The fuckin Sakura of HxH.



weak combat ability =/= being a Sakura


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 24, 2010)

MakeEmum said:


> weak combat ability =/= being a Sakura


Who said anything about his ability? 
And what is his ability while we're on the subject? Does he even have one??


----------



## Blade (Jun 24, 2010)

He gets non panel action.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 24, 2010)

Isn't this back yet?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 24, 2010)

You just missed it.


----------



## Blade (Jun 24, 2010)

In some years it will be back.Don't worry.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 24, 2010)

Blade said:


> In some years it will be back.Don't worry.



Yeah..when online manga will be legal and everybody will pay for it.


----------



## Blade (Jun 24, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Yeah..when online manga will be legal and everybody will pay for it.



Everyone is waiting impatiently  for this ''holy'' moment my friend.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jun 24, 2010)

The day H x H comes back is the day Supreme Alchemist Fan gets laid.


----------



## Krombacher (Jun 24, 2010)

Shinobu Sensui said:


> The day H x H comes back is the day Supreme Alchemist Fan gets laid.



Never?


----------



## NeBy (Jun 24, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Yeah..when online manga will be legal and everybody will pay for it.



Well, I actually went to a manga shop last week to see if they had the latest volume-booklet (Tankobon, or how's it called) - translated, of course. But they didn't have it.

In fact, they hadn't anything of HxH. 

I could order it, but...meh.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 24, 2010)

Turquoise said:


> PFFFFFT That won't be a shitstorm. Here watch this:
> 
> Hisoka>Danchou



see no shitstorm because we all agree


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 24, 2010)

Danchou > Hisoka obviously


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 24, 2010)

obviously 
you named yourself klown cuz Hisoka > danchou


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 24, 2010)

You're not making any sense, obviously it's Danchou > Hisoka.

Nothing else would make sense, like, nothing.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 24, 2010)

aizen>meruem


----------



## Neelon (Jun 24, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> aizen>meruem



Never.NEVER.
You'll see! 
Meruem is going to be even more powerful after eating adult gon and neferpitou's corpse!


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 24, 2010)

Aizen wouldn't last a second even against pre-nuke Mereum


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 25, 2010)

Neelon said:


> Never.NEVER.
> You'll see!
> Meruem is going to be even more powerful after eating adult gon



Wouldn't happen, PIS. 



> and neferpitou's corpse!



OM NOM NOM NOM. Nyaaaah. But will he taste the same heavenly taste like Yupi and Pufu?



rawrawraw said:


> Aizen wouldn't last a second even against pre-nuke Mereum



I don't think that Meruem's tail is enough to get Aizen's durability. Likewise, none of Aizen's attacks will scratch Meruem. I don't know, but pre-nuke Meruem isn't stomping Aizen, even if he can win.


----------



## Blade (Jun 25, 2010)

Neelon said:


> Never.NEVER.
> You'll see!
> Meruem is going to be even more powerful after eating adult gon and neferpitou's corpse!



Why does this seems to be true?


----------



## NeBy (Jun 25, 2010)

Blade said:


> Why does this seems to be true?



Why is everyone using  lately? 

Is it a new icon, or something? Does it reflect the fans' feelings for Togashi? Is it the new hype in hxh fandom? Has Klowns cynicism afflicted others? Is the world round?


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 25, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Why is everyone using  lately?
> 
> Is it a new icon, or something? Does it reflect the fans' feelings for Togashi? Is it the new hype in hxh fandom? Has Klowns cynicism afflicted others? Is the world round?



It's an old Outskirts Battledome smiley, it was removed from the smilies list and it came back recently.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 25, 2010)

...........


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 25, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Why is everyone using  lately?





NeBy said:


> Is it a new icon, or something?





NeBy said:


> Does it reflect the fans' feelings for Togashi?





NeBy said:


> Is it the new hype in hxh fandom?





NeBy said:


> Has Klowns cynicism afflicted others?





NeBy said:


> Is the world round?


----------



## Blade (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Neelon (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 25, 2010)

KLoWn said:


>



neby, beat this post with your logic!!!!


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2010)

Shinobu Sensui said:


> The day H x H comes back is the day Supreme Alchemist Fan gets laid.



DOH HO! The little shit has jokes does he? 

Come on, kid you can do better than that! 

I can't believe I'm getting shit from a kid who's only seen his moms tits.



RockyDJ said:


> Never?



Shut your duck fucker ass up.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jun 25, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> DOH HO! The little shit has jokes does he?
> 
> Come on, kid you can do better than that!
> 
> ...



Do you understand the meaning of the word "joking"? 

Gosh seriously you need to chill the fuck out. Why are you taking something I said on the internet so seriously?


----------



## NeBy (Jun 26, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> neby, beat this post with your logic!!!!



My dear chick chap,

Logic would suggest - seen the former display of disdain of some posters for all things rational - that the best thing to do is to completely ignore and respond as little as possible to these particular posts, less Klown and possible some followers (be it conscious or just because people are also social herd-animals) make other posts containing dozens of said icon.

In fact, logic indicates it is most likely even this post will lead some to make similar icon-infested posts. 

Sincerely,

Logic Neby


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2010)

Shinobu Sensui said:


> Do you understand the meaning of the word "joking"?
> 
> Gosh seriously you need to chill the fuck out. Why are you taking something I said on the internet so seriously?



I am joking. 

If i was taking your shit seriously i probably would have been banned. 

You honestly thought that shit was serious? I called someone a "duck fucker".


----------



## Hisoka (Jun 26, 2010)

It's good to see this thread is not on hiatus


----------



## Blade (Jun 26, 2010)

Hiatus is a bad word in this thread.Be careful the next time.


----------



## Hisoka (Jun 26, 2010)

Blade said:


> Hiatus is a bad word in this thread.Be careful the next time.



Is it? Really? =O


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 26, 2010)

Any word from that bastard?


----------



## TigerTwista (Jun 27, 2010)

If there was a word from him he would probrably say the bird is the word


----------



## Neelon (Jun 27, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Any word from that bastard?



"Happy Holidaïsu tomodachi !"


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 27, 2010)

Hisoka & meruem > all

......


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jun 27, 2010)

Hisoka could solo the DBverse.


----------



## Blade (Jun 27, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Hisoka & meruem > all
> 
> ......


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 27, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Hisoka & meruem > all
> 
> ......



Kurapica > Meruem























If only you can find a relation ship between ants and spiders


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 27, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Hisoka & meruem > all
> 
> ......



oh lol, even a lamp is more interesting than that dull meruem


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 27, 2010)

And to think, we're already in the 5th week of hiatus. I'm wondering if my prediction of Togashi coming back around late August/early September will hold true.


----------



## Danchou (Jun 27, 2010)

Soon HxH will be a decade past it's peak.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jun 27, 2010)

Guys, I met this prophet. He says HxH will end in 2025.


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 27, 2010)

Shinobu Sensui said:


> Guys, I met this prophet. He says HxH will end in 2025.



Why so early?


----------



## Blinky (Jun 27, 2010)

Gah I'm only at ch 171 but I don't know if I want to catch up since the hiatus .


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jun 27, 2010)

Turquoise said:


> Why so early?



He said it was because Togashi would go back and go back to YYH 

So at least there's a plus side...


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 28, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Soon HxH will be a decade past it's peak.



why are you named after such a lame character


----------



## MakeEmum (Jun 28, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> And to think, we're already in the 5th week of hiatus. I'm wondering if my prediction of Togashi coming back around late August/early September will hold true.



lol at people hoping for a pre-Spring 2011 return


----------



## Yellow (Jun 28, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Gah I'm only at ch 171 but I don't know if I want to catch up since the hiatus .



Read 1 chapter a day. That way by the time you catch up it'll be back from hiatus...or not.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 28, 2010)

> Danchou said:
> 
> 
> > Soon HxH will be a decade past it's peak.
> ...



quoted for the history


----------



## Danchou (Jun 28, 2010)

:vuvu Chikkychappy 

Thread keeps sinking to new depths.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2010)

I personally blame you.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Fran (Jun 28, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Thread keeps sinking to new depths.



This. 


:vuvu


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 28, 2010)

> Thread keeps sinking to new depths.



 from the first day neby joined


----------



## Blade (Jun 28, 2010)

Togashi ''paused'' HXH in order to create a new more awesome series.


----------



## Neelon (Jun 28, 2010)

^
Yeah you mean another Doujinshi feat sailor moon series


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 28, 2010)

^^
change your avatar to meruem


----------



## krizma (Jun 28, 2010)

What's up buds?

I guess all the discussion subsided and only the true fans remain, once again.

At least togashi made somewhat progress this year. 20 chapters are surprisingly much. I'm hoping for a october return because togashi said he wants to work as much as he can this year.


----------



## Neelon (Jun 28, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ^^
> change your avatar to meruem



I should but I won't .

Trolling Genei ryodan/YS tards with a Karuru avatar is something priceless


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 28, 2010)

well hello gentlemen

how are we today?


----------



## XxShadowxX (Jun 28, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> from the first day neby joined



I wish I could give you all of my rep.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 28, 2010)

Obviously neby > y'all


----------



## Hisoka (Jun 28, 2010)

XxShadowxX said:


> I wish I could give you all of my rep.


Glad to see I am not alone


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 28, 2010)

*This thread lacks CRAB BATTLE!*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mHKHKR8x6A[/YOUTUBE]

OLEOLEOLIOLIOLEOOOO!!


----------



## Blade (Jun 28, 2010)

Leorio or Killua will be the next main character?


----------



## Neelon (Jun 28, 2010)

Meruem is the most obvious answer


----------



## Intus Legere (Jun 29, 2010)

So... any news? Any prospect for when will this hyatus be over, or whatever is Togashi doing?


----------



## NeBy (Jun 29, 2010)

Danchou said:


> :vuvu Chikkychappy
> 
> Thread keeps sinking to new depths.



I agree with that.


I agree with that too, though I've seen better drawn examples.




hgfdsahjkl said:


> from the first day neby joined



Oy! 



KLoWn said:


> Obviously neby > y'all



What Klown said.



Intus Legere said:


> So... any news? Any prospect for when will this hyatus be over, or whatever is Togashi doing?



No. On the bright side, I can't stay away for a week on this forum, or people start talking about me. It's so nice to be missed that badly!


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 30, 2010)

say is it possible for a nen user to make a possesion ability? i was playing a game and i couldn't get out of my head that there might be someone in the hunterverse that bodysurfs while collecting nen abilities by commiting suicide and possesing a nen user


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2010)

You guys have to read this:


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 30, 2010)

did eldritch write it


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 30, 2010)

> and aims to be a Maestro for an orchestra one day.


LOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2010)

> The manga is most known for its excruciating hiatuses and an art style which consists mainly of scribbles. The anime was released in 1999, so pretty much before you were born. Legend says the manga version is still continuing, but new episodes has not been drawn for years as the author Yoshihiro Togashi spends an average of 80 hours a day playing Final Fantasy XI.



The site is epic


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 30, 2010)

loserio 



> *Chronic Lucifer*: smooth operator, talented Nen user, leader of the world’s most wanted criminals, and die-hard follower of classical music. *Far cooler than you could ever hope to be*.



yeah this page is win


----------



## NeBy (Jul 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The site is epic



I was already born, then... 

PS. What's with the latest naruto anime episode? Even the drawings' quality completely sucked this time. Or maybe hgfds would call it 'fluid', since it's about the same quality as some of the 'actionscenes' of Birdy.

In fact, I am almost convinced it's made by the same people, so similar were the crappy graphics.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2010)

NeBy said:


> I was already born, then...
> 
> PS. What's with the latest naruto anime episode? Even the drawings' quality completely sucked this time. Or maybe hgfds would call it 'fluid', since it's about the same quality as some of the 'actionscenes' of Birdy.
> 
> In fact, I am almost convinced it's made by the same people, so similar were the crappy graphics.



that's what animes all about nowadays. its too hard for them to draw detailed bodies during fluid fast paced animation anymore. I mean sure those 90s anime could pull it off but oh its too much work nowdays for the modern day animator.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 2, 2010)

yeah,they brough a group of the best animators around to do this episode
like the guy in my amv (norio)

& yeah,they worked on birdy last episode 

& yeah,i had you in mind
I though nooby will call it crappy 

heheheh,nooby


----------



## Zaru (Jul 2, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> that's what animes all about nowadays. its too hard for them to draw detailed bodies during fluid fast paced animation anymore. I mean sure those 90s anime could pull it off but oh its too much work nowdays for the modern day animator.



Don't blame the animator, blame the time schedule and budget.

Though I don't get how someone can fuck up anatomy THAT bad.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 2, 2010)

animation=superb
art=not good ,it'll be better if they touch it up


----------



## Isshy (Jul 2, 2010)

I love this anime/manga. :33

My favorite character (Hisoka and Machi)


----------



## Neelon (Jul 2, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Don't blame the animator, blame the time schedule and budget.
> 
> Though I don't get how someone can fuck up anatomy THAT bad.



It's weird because I've heard several times that this Episode took 1 year to be made


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2010)

Neelon said:


> It's weird because I've heard several times that this Episode took 1 year to be made



well you know shippuden runs off lunchables and flash movie maker for over half of their episodes. It only makes sense by the time they get to a high quality animated episode they're fucked because they don't have any competent artist around.


----------



## Blade (Jul 2, 2010)

I wonder if we will ever see a new ova series.It would be awesome.


----------



## NeBy (Jul 2, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> animation=superb
> art=not good ,it'll be better if they touch it up



Reducing scenes to rapid moving blobs just so it fits within the time and financial restrains/budget does not make it superb.

I never understood the urge to make such an artificial distinction between what is shown, and how it is shown. Especially in the reverse sense. I mean, saying that the animation is superb because the movenment is fluent doesn't mean anything if you can't even discern *what* it is that's moving. Then drawing just a copple of lines that move 'fluidly' is enough.


I don't subscribe to that idea. What good is a fluidly moving arm, if you don't recognise it as an arm? A good anime has both of it right, period. Saying the animation is 'superb' because 'something' is rapidly moving is nonsensical. And it's not as if it is an if-or situation; there are anime out there that prove you can be both (SnM, for instance). Heck, even with Naruto the scenes are usually better than this latest. The only reaction to this that makes sense is: ""that's low quality crap, in this episode". Period. Fluid moving blobs (and indistinctive patches) are still blobs, and when they are supposed to be humans, it's crappy quality, it's as simple as that. You can't BUT watch it and notice the lack of quality. Trying to soften things by saying 'the animation was good' is mere selfdelusion. Animation of what? If what is animated loses it's distinctive character, it doesn't matter anymore what moves where and how fast, does it?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jul 2, 2010)

The Verdict: Naruto the Anime is ass...has been for years.


----------



## NeBy (Jul 3, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> The Verdict: Naruto the Anime is ass...has been for years.



Well, I'm not interested in a Naruto flamefest or a my-anime-is-better-than-yours 'comparison' war. I've seen that sort of childish flame-threads enough. I'm just saying this latest episode (167) was graphically sub-par and very low quality, even for Naruto.

But as the youtube vid of hgfds shows, even hxh doesn't escape it fully in some fighting scenes. Though it still remains reasonable, there. Only very high quality (and budget, no doubt) anime maintains their detailed quality throughout actionscenes, such as SnM and Kuroshitsuji.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 3, 2010)

NeBy said:


> But as the youtube vid of hgfds shows, even hxh doesn't escape it fully in some fighting scenes. Though it still remains reasonable, there.



stop trolling, the scene is his sig is awesome


----------



## NeBy (Jul 3, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> stop trolling, the scene is his sig is awesome



Since when is a nuanced viewpoint trolling?

The scene is pretty cool, alright, but one can see a certain degree of deterioration of the art during some moments of that fightingscene too.  Fanboism shouldn't make one blind for a clear and truthful observation.


----------



## MakeEmum (Jul 3, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Reducing scenes to rapid moving blobs just so it fits within the time and financial restrains/budget does not make it superb.
> 
> I never understood the urge to make such an artificial distinction between what is shown, and how it is shown. Especially in the reverse sense. I mean, saying that the animation is superb because the movenment is fluent doesn't mean anything if you can't even discern *what* it is that's moving. Then drawing just a copple of lines that move 'fluidly' is enough.
> 
> ...



I agree it wasn't superb at all, but I think your getting into absolutes here, it's almost like your rating system goes from a 10 and 9 then shitty to replace the other 8 numbers, this episode wasn't low quality crap at least for naruto, except for the beginning of the fight which had some of the most major trade off for that animation style I've ever seen, it got better as it went on, but quite a bit away from the quality of Pain vs Hinata, but plenty better than crap like *Gai vs Gai* or some other scenes this arc despite their lack of blobs

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2A3OmRWcVI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 3, 2010)

NeBy said:


> The scene is pretty cool, alright, *but one can see a certain degree of deterioration of the art during some moments of that fightingscene too*.  Fanboism shouldn't make one blind for a clear and truthful observation.



which parts exactly?


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jul 3, 2010)

The episode was perfect, haters gonna hate 



NeBy said:


> Since when is a nuanced viewpoint trolling?
> 
> The scene is pretty cool, alright, but one can see a certain degree of deterioration of the art during some moments of that fightingscene too.  Fanboism shouldn't make one blind for a clear and truthful observation.



Hmm that style is done on purpose, but it's not everyone's cup of tea indeed.


----------



## NeBy (Jul 3, 2010)

MakeEmum said:


> I agree it wasn't superb at all, but I think your getting into absolutes here, it's almost like your rating system goes from a 10 and 9 then shitty to replace the other 8 numbers, this episode wasn't low quality crap at least for naruto, except for the beginning of the fight which had some of the most major trade off for that animation style I've ever seen, it got better as it went on, but quite a bit away from the quality of Pain vs Hinata, but plenty better than crap like *Gai vs Gai* or some other scenes this arc despite their lack of blobs



Compared to the former Naruto episodes of the past weeks/months, it was way lower quality. I wouldn't say it, if I hadn't been struck by it in the first place. 

As for 'absolutes': when I was talking about 'moving blobs', it was more a reference to some scenes in Birdy. A reference hgfds will understand perfectly, since we've already discussed it in the past. And as for quality in nuanced 'degrees': if you take the best anime has to offer during actionscenes (SnM, Kuroshitsuji, Ghost in the shell, etc.) as being a 9 (there can always be something better out there) then the fighting scenes of this latest Naruto were about 4. The worst of Birdy was about 2. And that's being generous, because I also always believe there might be worse out there.



chikkychappy said:


> which parts exactly?



The scene isn't THAT large, chikky, a minute of paying attention should have sufficed!  For instance, at 0.03 and at 0.12.





Zaoldyeck said:


> The episode was perfect, haters gonna hate
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm that style is done on purpose, but it's not everyone's cup of tea indeed.



Are you talking about hxh, or naruto? In fact, are you talking to me? Because I didn't hate that scene in hxh; all in all, it was a neat scene. Doesn't mean one have to loose or get rid of any form of critical analysing.

As for this latest Naruto: indeed, I disliked it. It was much worse than anything I've ever seen in hxh anime; much lower quality, and during much longer periods. Only in Birdy have I seen even lower quality scenes during a fight. And I find the vaunted reason that it's somehow an artistic impression that must be 'understood' to be appreciated  not very compelling. If it were truly a style, than the style would have to permeate the whole of the series. But even a few episodes ago, we saw a lot higher quality graphics during fighting scenes in Naruto. So what? Suddenly, they decided low quality was the new style to go?  It's also very weird that this 'artistic style' is more used the more there is a time or budget restraint. 

Nah, no reason to be that gullible. I'm pretty confident that for the vast majority of anime out there, low quality scenes are NOT a matter of a well-thought out and sought-after 'artistic style' at all. In the end, it's commerce - nothing surprising about that, after all - and unless you have a huge budget or a small dedicated team that stays true to its artistic objective against all financial&time pressures (both things are rare, in animeseries), there will always be commercial considerations to be made. Time and budget, thus, are the most common factor for such low-quality scenes, not some encompassing zeal for getting a new artistic style.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 3, 2010)

NeBy said:


> The scene isn't THAT large, chikky, a minute of paying attention should have sufficed!  For instance, at 0.03 and at 0.12.



imo, nothing wrong with them
the usual good norio art style



> ompared to the former Naruto episodes of the past weeks/months, it was way lower quality



you know that this last episode costs something like 10 times more than regular episodes you got the past weeks/months with exception for ep.166 ( which still doesn't cost half of 167)

if you can't appreciate something as huge as the last episode animation,you just can't, even if it hit you in the face

I won't argue much about it

if someone thinks bleach is much better than HxH ,will I go around arguing them.?...I won't


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 3, 2010)

Motherfuckers you're all crazy. Naruto had the best episode in fucking years. It seems some people can't appreciate what's good.


----------



## Blade (Jul 3, 2010)

Toon force Pain owns everything in his path.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh..no fanboyism here. I enjoy Naruto, it's just with the filler periods and the really inconsistent animation the anime was killed for me.

I actually didn't even watch the original HxH anime, just the OVA's


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 3, 2010)

NeBy said:


> The scene isn't THAT large, chikky, a minute of paying attention should have sufficed!  For instance, at 0.03 and at 0.12.



there's nothing wrong with it. these subpar art happen so quickly that the mind is usually to busy with something else for it to register. so if you're just sitting back, relaxing and watching the scene as it should be watched, then you will find no issue with it. only when a person is being overcritical, perhaps even pausing the clip here and there in a deliberate witchhunt, would this "art deterioration" be an issue.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 4, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> Oh..no fanboyism here. I enjoy Naruto, it's just with the filler periods and the really inconsistent animation the anime was killed for me.
> 
> I actually didn't even watch the original HxH anime, just the OVA's



The OVA's sucked compared to the anime aside from the first OVA. You should go watch the anime.


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 4, 2010)

Is this what some artists went through for abstract art? 

I personally love the swift movements and shapes disorienting, open your eyes a little life doesnt always have to look the same, have some imagination lol

I have not watched the Naruto episode though it could be that I am talking about something else here totally >.>


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tN60KDBQRy0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]...........


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 4, 2010)

I was thinking that Togashi has inspired more people with his work than Toriyama. I mean look at today's WSJ, half of the series are inspired by HxH and YYH.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Jul 4, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tN60KDBQRy0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]...........







WHY!??


----------



## Neelon (Jul 4, 2010)

Turquoise said:


> Naruto had the best episode in fucking years.



It wasn't something hard to accomplish.
This episode was legendarily funny,amusing, comedy gold or anything but good.
It was still far better than the latest One piece or Bleach episodes though.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 5, 2010)

Neelon said:


> It wasn't something hard to accomplish.
> This episode was legendarily funny,amusing, comedy gold or anything but good.
> It was still far better than the latest One piece or Bleach episodes though.



i don't know what happened to the OP anime. It used to be at least decent at best. The anime nowadays is disgusting to watch.


----------



## Sen (Jul 5, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tN60KDBQRy0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]...........





Saw that on Pixiv, surprised some people are so dedicated 

Hopefully Gon will one day return to normal though.


----------



## NeBy (Jul 5, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> imo, nothing wrong with them
> the usual good norio art style



Yeah, well, you didn't think there was anything wrong with the Birdy scenes neither. 


Whether you find it disturbing or not is another matter, but objectively there is no denying that it's less quality during those scenes. But, it's still much better than that of Naruto and Birdys' worst, I'll grant you that.





> you know that this last episode costs something like 10 times more than regular episodes you got the past weeks/months with exception for ep.166 ( which still doesn't cost half of 167)



Proof? Please provide a link for your statements. And do you have equal proof they weren't in any time-restraint too?

It would really surprise me if both factors were satisfied, and a low-quality scene was actually a sudden direction as a new art style. You also would have to explain why a so called 'style' doesn't permeate the whole series, then. Or are you suggesting it's the time/budget restrains that make them _differ_ from their usual art style and thus, make it more detailed and higher quality? That would make little sense.




> if you can't appreciate something as huge as the last episode animation,you just can't, even if it hit you in the face



A nonsensical argument. One can, with as much right, say the exact opposite: "if you can't depreciate something as awful as the last episode animation,you just can't, even if it hit you in the face".

It's a non-argument. Especially since it's objectively notable that many scenes are much lower quality than usual, and Naruto wasn't all that renowned for it's great art and detail to begin with.

Everyone who saw SnM (like you did) should have a measure of what 'high quality actionscenes' really mean.




> I won't argue much about it



You are busy arguing it right now (well, then).



> if someone thinks bleach is much better than HxH ,will I go around arguing them.?...I won't



That would depend on the arguments he brought up. If those arguments make sense and have some truth in it, then: yes. It could well be argumented that in some area's (less hiatuses, or better art compared the the 'scribble'-period of Taogashi, for instance) it is, indeed, better than HxH. For me, it's not as clearcut black/white, like with some fanboys. Logic dictates, that it's quite possible some scenes/episodes of manga/anime is better than some of HxH. Logic and objective observation also is a counterforce to too much blind fanfapping, or, alternatively, to being blind to what scenes actually show.




chikkychappy said:


> there's *nothing wrong* with it. these *subpar art* happen so quickly that the mind is usually to busy with something else for it to register.




Your denial in your first sentence is already refuted in your second. That is, indeed, exactly what is wrong with it.

To busy with something else? Normally, watching it is what your mind would be busy with! Are you that easily distracted?




> so if you're just sitting back, relaxing and watching the scene as it should be watched, then you will find no issue with it. only when a person is being overcritical, perhaps even pausing the clip here and there in a deliberate witchhunt, would this "art deterioration" be an issue.



I very much doubt your 'only'. Even only taken myself as an example, it's already proved wrong. The fact that I uberhaupt mention the bad quality of the latest episode, is *_just because_* it immediately stroke me. If it had been the same quality as usual, I wouldn't even have noticed it, now, would I?  The same with the scene of hxh of hgfds: well, of course I watched the scene, and I stopped the scene at those moments I noticed a deterioration - mainly because you f- ASKED for the exact scenes, remember? A bit strange and intellectually dishonest to now insinuate I'm nitpicking at the individual clip level. It's your lack of observational power that is the issue here, not my (imagined) scrutinising every clip of an anime, just to make a point. I repeat: I first notice it, THEN I make a remark about it and, indeed, sometimes show a clip for those that are too lazy, are in a stubborn phase of denial (because of fanboyism or because it's me, Neby, saying it) , or lack the necessary observational powers to do it themselves.

I'm quite sure you don't notice the subpar art, as you say, but that doesn't mean it isn't there, nor does it mean other people - who pay a bit more attention to what they watch - don't notice it. Not noticing something that _*is*_ there, however, is a failing, not something to be proud about and even denying that it's there (as hgfds sometimes does). Consequently, I'm not debating your tastes and what you find palatable or not, I'm saying there was sub-par quality in the latest Naruto episode. And there was. Period.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Jul 5, 2010)

Sen said:


> Saw that on Pixiv, surprised some people are so dedicated
> 
> Hopefully Gon will one day return to normal though.



That is so cool


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 5, 2010)

> Proof? Please provide a link for your statements. And do you have equal proof they weren't in any time-restraint too



1-it was in the interview for the special director of this episode ((Atsushi Wakabayashi)),he said that the studio can do his episodes only once per year or max twice because it cost so much money,actually it's the first time for him to work on shippuden,he did only 3 episodes for the original naruto ((I won't look for the interview,it's up to you to believe it or not))

2-this episode is done by 4 highly paid freelance animators (Wakabayashi being one of them)

now,use you logic,do you think the studio will bring a special director & highly paid freelance animators to make a low quality crap as you called it

&please,don't use your lame way as usual & change the argument into that doesn't mean,it's 10 times ,it could e 9 or 7.5 the usual episode

-





> You also would have to explain why a so called 'style' doesn't permeate the whole serie



actually shippuden got several teams working on it,so different style is always there but it was apparent because Wakabayashi who worked for the first time got a different style for the action scenes
as for the art they sacrificed it for the animation



> Yeah, well, you didn't think there was anything wrong with the Birdy scenes neither



I didnt say that ,in Birdy they sacrificed the art for animation
our argument was Because you paused the scenes mid-way & called it bad art


as for the HxH-scene
the whole scene got different art style than the rest of episode & no here the art was good all around



> Everyone who saw SnM (like you did) should have a measure of what 'high quality actionscenes' really mean



some naruto episodes got Better action scenes than snm


----------



## NeBy (Jul 5, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> 1-it was in the interview for the special director of this episode ((Atsushi Wakabayashi)),he said that the studio can do his episodes only once per year or max twice because it cost so much money,actually it's the first time for him to work on shippuden,he did only 3 episodes for the original naruto ((I won't look for the interview,it's up to you to believe it or not))
> 
> 2-this episode is done by 4 highly paid freelance animators (Wakabayashi being one of them)
> 
> ...



It's strange to see how, when I say something, I have to give even the specific seconds of a specific clip of a readily available scene to support my claims, but vice versa, it's just a matter of 'believe me' and 'search for it yourself'. Using different weights and measures, I presume (though, granted, it wasn't you this time, but I remember very well you did the same With Birdy; I had to search and even videoedit and copy/paste the picture for all, before you grudginly accepted at least the art was bad.). I however, ask for a simple link to that interview, but I'm left open to search for it myself on the wide web.

Alas, I didn't find it. Many references to him, and interviews (though mostly old ones), but nothing where I could read what you wrote. Just give me the freakin link; since you already went there to read it, it shouldn't be that hard.

Apart from that, even if Wakabayashi has that style, it's his style, not a style that would be considered 'the style of Naruto'. Especially since you yourself claim it's very rare, and a mix of different teams are on it, with (apparently) all their own styles. And no one to guard and trying to maintain a consistent style? How sloppy. But it would, indeed, explain why some episodes are far better than others. And this one is pretty bad in the art departement; no one seriously can deny it. It would also explain why Naruto, seen as a whole, is extremely unreliable in terms of art and animation. Luckily, hxh suffers far less from that. 

And please don't use a self-invented counterargument by projecting a totally absurd stance as coming from me. Simplifying or even inventing what kind of arguments I use or would use, does little to strengthen your own. All my arguments and counterarguments have always been based on logic and being to the point. Of course, if people themselves go on diverting from the topic, or claiming facts that ain't true, I'm prone to point that out - but don't try to act as if I'm merely winning on details: my reasonings are usually superior in all manners of rational coherence, not just in mere trivialities, as you are insinuating.

"as for the art they sacrificed it for the animation"  

Well, we seem to agree. And since that's not necessary (as SnM proves), it deserves to be called lower quality.



"I didnt say that ,in Birdy they sacrificed the art for animation
our argument was Because you paused the scenes mid-way & called it bad art"

? 


Since they DID sacrifice the art, as you say, it is, indeed, bad art (unless it came from such high heights that it's still good after tumbling down, but Naruto can hardly be put on that genius level, now, can it?). That speaks for itself. If you sacrifice something for something else, then it always is worse than if it hadn't been sacrificed, and, hence, it will be of lower quality. And lower quality = bad.


PS. I just rewatched it with a bit more attention: even during the same episode, the 'style' differs greatly. Sometimes, the art is pretty good, at other times, it is, indeed, crappy. So, what...he can't stay true to his own style? And boy, there is some really, really low quality art in there. If I have to prove it, I will - once again - show you the exact clips, if you want (not that it helped with Birdy much, even with a huge burden of proof to back me up). The only 'defence' that _always_ comes up in these instances, is the self-invented dogma that 'fluidity' somehow means 'sacrifice of art'. I simply do not subscribe to that idea, and there are anime out there that have already proven this wrong. Ofcourse, you need a big budget or a dedicated art-team for that, or both. But since you claim that's the case with episode 167, they don't even have that excuse anymore.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 5, 2010)

actually despite naruto being such a big hit apparently studio pierrot is poor as fuck.


----------



## root (Jul 5, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> actually despite naruto being such a big hit apparently studio pierrot is poor as fuck.



Because it's expensive to have multiple long-running series running on a never-ending and tight schedule?

And Neby, most of your arguments there are ...   ahh I'm not gonna argue about Naruto's quality in here.

It's been about a year since I started reading HxH. Thought I'd stop by and see if there was anything new happening in here. Hi people!


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 5, 2010)

I take it I got my hopes up for nothing ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 5, 2010)

YOU SURE DID, SON.


----------



## Danchou (Jul 5, 2010)

Togashi sucks and we suck harder for waiting for him.

That is all. 

Of wait, I need a manga to help forget about this manga. At least temporarily.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jul 5, 2010)

Danchou said:


> *Togashi sucks* and we suck harder for waiting for him.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Of wait, I need a manga to help forget about this manga. At least temporarily.



The person you're named after sucks


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 6, 2010)

Shinobu Sensui said:


> The person you're named after sucks


he's better than that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in your avy togashi created for the lulz.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 6, 2010)

so is it safe to assume that we might not see another new chapter anytime this year ?


----------



## krizma (Jul 6, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Of wait, I need a manga to help forget about this manga. At least temporarily.



I recently read all of fukumoto's work and highly recommend it. The best i've read in years.



gaarasbitch said:


> so is it safe to assume that we might not see another new chapter anytime this year ?



Not at all. I'd say it's 50/50 whether it will return this year or sometime next year.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Jul 6, 2010)

gaarasbitch said:


> so is it safe to assume that we might not see another new chapter anytime this year ?



I really hope your wrong


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 6, 2010)

I wish Jump would jump down togashi's throat but he'd probably just cancel the series. Man what an asshole.


----------



## Blade (Jul 6, 2010)

Togashi is thinking probably the part 2 of the series.


----------



## NeBy (Jul 6, 2010)

Blade said:


> Togashi is thinking probably the part 2 of the series.



He's thinking about how to spin the end of Mereum out for another 100 chapters...


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jul 6, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> he's better than that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in your avy togashi created for the lulz.





Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> *he's better than that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)*





Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> *that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)*




U MAD?


----------



## NeBy (Jul 7, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I wish Jump would jump down togashi's throat but he'd probably just cancel the series. Man what an asshole.



Hmm! From which hentai manga is that sigpic from, FMA? Or is it just fanstuff?


----------



## Fran (Jul 7, 2010)

any of you tits ever find out what the piano piece was that was Melody was playing when Kurapika went to the Nostrade mansion?


----------



## NeBy (Jul 7, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> any of you tits ever find out what the piano piece was that was Melody was playing when Kurapika went to the Nostrade mansion?



Rachmaninov's Piano Concerto No.2


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 7, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Rachmaninov's Piano Concerto No.2



WHOA! Someone finally found out what the name was?!? I thought it would still be unnamed. Probably one of my favorite themes in the anime.

EDIT: Why'd you lie BITCH?!


----------



## krizma (Jul 8, 2010)

That piano piece was most likely composed exclusively for the anime. I'm fairly versed in classical music and can say that it's definitely not a piano concerto, let alone by rachmaninoff. Neby?


----------



## NeBy (Jul 8, 2010)

krizma said:


> That piano piece was most likely composed exclusively for the anime. I'm fairly versed in classical music and can say that it's definitely not a piano concerto, let alone by rachmaninoff. Neby?



I was kidding!!  

I thought it was obvious! 

There is no way that that is Rachmaninov, doesn't anyone know his classics around here?



I should have said Bach, maybe that would have been obvious enough.


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 12, 2010)

lol you picked the wrong one, no one messes with paul =p

In other news how is the hiatus?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 12, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> In other news how is the hiatus?



Let's ask Paul.


----------



## NeBy (Jul 12, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Let's ask Paul.



Well, at least there will be a lot less orange for some time now...


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

So I finally caught up with HxH .. which probably wasn't a wise decision considering the hiatus


----------



## Blade (Jul 12, 2010)

Hiatus is a rare word when you refer to HXH.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah sure


----------



## NeBy (Jul 12, 2010)

Blade said:


> Hiatus is a rare word when you refer to HXH.



What's that in your sigpic? The anime seems vaguely familiar.


----------



## Blade (Jul 12, 2010)

It's from the upcoming Mazinkaiser SKL.


----------



## krizma (Jul 12, 2010)

NeBy said:


> *coughs*
> 
> I noticed some time before that the word '^ (use bro)' (and its derivatives) is not appreciated by the Anglo-Saxon folk in these forums. It somehow has a pejorative meaning in English, it seems. Or at least, it's not political correct.



Alright this time I noticed you are just kidding


----------



## NeBy (Jul 12, 2010)

krizma said:


> Alright this time I noticed you are just kidding






@blade: well, if it's upcoming, strange that it seems familiar (or it must be I've seen some snippets/pre-thingy of it). Or maybe it just reminded me of a mixture of Lelouche and (tengen toppa) gurren lagann. 

Which, if it combines the best of both series, wouldn't be bad at all, actually. 

It it has the worst elements of both anime, it will be Uttercrap, however.


What's your prediction?


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 12, 2010)

NeBy said:


> I was kidding!!
> 
> I thought it was obvious!
> 
> ...



who? sorry i don't really listen to music. Most of it bores me.

man how come no one knows the name to that piano theme. its been out for 10 fucking years!


----------



## Blade (Jul 12, 2010)

NeBy said:


> @blade: well, if it's upcoming, strange that it seems familiar (or it must be I've seen some snippets/pre-thingy of it). Or maybe it just reminded me of a mixture of Lelouche and (tengen toppa) gurren lagann.
> 
> Which, if it combines the best of both series, wouldn't be bad at all, actually.
> 
> ...




It's from the Mazinger series (one of the top mecha series), i expect it just awesome.





Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

Mazinger ? As in Mazinger Z ?


----------



## Blade (Jul 12, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Mazinger ? As in Mazinger Z ?



Yeah, it's from the Mazinger series.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

I loved the Mazinger Z manga .


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 14, 2010)

The meruem amnesia pisses me off to no end. I hope togashi's next volume bombs so he's forced in working weekly like everyone else.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 15, 2010)

Dream on .

HXH are so desperate they'll cover the next volume in Gerard jello and start eating it


----------



## NeBy (Jul 17, 2010)

You know, I just read the dragonball manga. I remembered seeing the anime as a kid, and I know I liked it...but I also remember liking it less and less (after the Freeza-arc). I thought, in hindsight, that it was because I grew older and Dragonball is more targeting a young (kids) public.


But I'm not sure anymore. Sure, it's definitely meant for a young(er) audience, but when reading it, I actually still enjoyed it quite a lot. It's frivolous and light-hearted - certainly the first series/chapters - but it's interesting and fun. It reminds me a bit of OP in that matter - but better. 

So, anyway, apparently it wasn't just a matter of getting older/more mature, but I guess the series just went downhill. 


Another thing I noticed (and here comes the link with hxh): it has it's moments that it really, really, really resembles hxh, at least for the characters or some ideas. So maybe Togashi isn't all that original and genius and what not that we think he is. We all know Mereum is a clone of cell, at least in appearance, but that's far from being all. and in that case, I thought it warranted: Togashi used the same sort of character, but turned it a whole other direction, so it was more like: "I start with the same, but I'll show you what you really can do with such a formerly one-sided character".

But now, reading the DB manga, I really see that Togashi plucked his ideas and characters often from DB, and he doesn't always have the excuse of just making a point in better executing it. Goku himself was clearly the blueprint for Gon. It's not only in appearance that the similarity is clear (just look at pictures of Goku and Gon, where they both stick out there tongue; one could easily swap the characters without anyone noticing), but also in character. Heck, even Gon's care-free behaviour, his 'upbringing in the wild' his good-heartedness, and even his 'good nose' is taken directly from DB. (It's true; Goku at one point says he has the nose of dog, and can sniff out somebody just by the smell - exactly like Gon can).

And did you know there's even a scene in there (DB), where he meets an octopus and Goku calls him a squid, where the animal says: "No, I'm not a squid, I'm an octopus!!"

Goh...where did we see that theme before? (well, actually; later?) 


Point is, the more I look at it, the more the similarities become obvious. Is Togashi really the genius that uses original ideas, or does he just copy an awful lot?


----------



## Blade (Jul 17, 2010)

90% of the shonen series are inspired by Dragonball.


It's just that later every author uses his own 'creativity' and tries to make his series as more unique as possible.Also if you have seen many authors in their series have many similar elements from other series.It's just how they will use them and on what degree.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 17, 2010)

lol,I won't call him a genius because gon got a dog's nose or because he called an octopus a squid

stuff like Hisoka , york shin (the 2nd half aka ova 1),pre-invasion & most of the invasion,meruemxkomugi ,how most of the stuff are not resolved by fighting are what matters



> but it's interesting and fun. It reminds me a bit of OP in that matter - but better.



better


----------



## NeBy (Jul 17, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> lol,I won't call him a genius because gon got a dog's nose or because he called an octopus a squid





Blade said:


> 90% of the shonen series are inspired by Dragonball.
> 
> 
> It's just that later every author uses his own 'creativity' and tries to make his series as more unique as possible.Also if you have seen many authors in their series have many similar elements from other series.It's just how they will use them and on what degree.



The point is rather that originality is an important factor too, to be called a genius. And a lot of his ideas don't seem original at all anymore. I mean, c'mon, I don't think Einstein would be called a genius if he just had based himself on others' work without adding anything new and original of his own in his theories. I'm well aware of the fact you can't have a manga that is totally 'new'; it will always be based to some extend on other manga's (or works in general). I argumented as such to xxxshadow, when he was complaining about it in the context of anime vs manga.

That said, one can't go from one side and go to the other extreme neither, and say originality is of no importance. And yes, that also means originalities in ideas or character-settings. I still remember one of the Jump frontpages (coloured page) with a contemplative stance of Kuroro: an awesome work. But it was discovered later on, that Togashi copied it from another (non-manga) magazine. I don't care about whether that was plagiarism or not, or legal or not, or a tribute or not, or if it's normal for an author to do such or not.... but it DOES mean the 'awesomeness' we saw there was NOT Togashi's. He didn't come up with the idea, nor the stance/drawing itself, etc. Ergo, he can't take any credits for it, and he can't count that as an element to bolster his status as genius anymore neither.

Reading DB now makes me realise how much Togashi really took from that series, and it sure as hell ain't restricted to Cell/Mereum. It just makes everytime I discover such a thing a bit...well, somewhat it's a disillusion. Yes, hisoka and york shin and the fact stuff isn't resolved by fighting is all very well, but what if, that too, has been taken from other manga to some degree? HxH will stay as great as ever, but it's just that everytime an element in hxh is found out to be copied from something else, it makes Togashi less original.





> better






Yes, better, in the sense of being genuinely carefree as a character (without being boringly repetitive about it) and having a lighthearted sense of adventure.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 17, 2010)

> HxH will stay as great as ever, but it's just that everytime an element in hxh is found out to be copied from something else



don't tell me you think that togashi is the one who invented the hostage exchange situation or that he Build the whole YS arc just to show a hostage exchange situation 


ofcourse you'll see the same element in alot of different stories that doesn't mean its copied


a pose ,a squid meh,doesn't matter

but for example I will be disappointed to find out that gon&killua escape plan from the hotel was copied ,that matters


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 17, 2010)

But well well
I get your point I'm just responding because you linked between this minor stuff & whether we should call him good( genius) or not


----------



## NeBy (Jul 17, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> don't tell me you think that togashi is the one who invented the hostage exchange situation or that he Build the whole YS arc just to show a hostage exchange situation
> 
> 
> ofcourse you'll see the same element in alot of different stories that doesn't mean its copied
> ...



It matters _for the pose of Kuroro and the scene with the squid_. Ofcourse it won't matter for the rest of the story, since (and I see you finally agree now  ) the squid is only a minor albeit annoying distraction seen in the light of the story as a whole.

That said, people who thought: "oh, that's funny (and original) that the octopus makes such a fuss about not being a squid" now find out they've been duped; it wasn't his idea. And people saying: "that's a fucking cool, genius and grand picture of a contemplative Kuroro"... now find out it's just a copied stance. Both elements (and there are others like that) do not contribute, but rather lessen the claim of Togashi being a genius. This is irrespective and remains true whether one personally thinks it matters for the story or not. It WERE elements that were seen as being genius and original but when you look a bit deeper into it, one finds out they're not.

Is it enough to say Togashi isn't a genius? Well - as far as we know now - not as yet, I would say. But it sure as hell doesn't strengthen his case.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> But well well
> I get your point I'm just responding because you linked between this minor stuff & whether we should call him good( genius) or not





Yeah...between minor stuff...that was boring...and took daaaayyysss before anyone posted again...and this forum was starting to go down the drain! 

Luckily, I'm always prepared to bring some life in this dead horse forum. :mj


Keep responding!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 17, 2010)

> It WERE elements that were seen as being genius


*it wasn't*
I won't call a pose a squid genius

also

go sit with chikky in the non-believer corner 
where are my buddies danchou & krizma


----------



## NeBy (Jul 17, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> *it wasn't*
> I won't call a pose a squid genius
> 
> also
> ...



You won't, but I'm sure you can see that it *can* contribute to it, since it *were* elements that seemed original and cool (or funny).

Now, personally, I think the whole octosquid thing could have been cut out and wasn't too funny to begin with, but rather a nuisance. Doesn't change the fact that it wasn't something Togashi didn't come up with, so it's only redeeming quality has disappeared too, now.

As for the picture of Kuroro... this is far more to the point and even personally I think this point is more clear-cut. What's more, I think *most* of the people that saw it for the first time went: "Fuck, that's a great picture." It was cool, superbly done, quite original and it conveyed the contemplative nature of the person in a sublime way. Thus, it could easily be seen as a genius work of Togashi. Only, it turned out it wasn't his genius.

It doesn't destroy his genius repetition as a whole. Nor does his copying stuff like the octosquid, or his main character, or Cell, etc... But it does make you wonder what else he copied, and what, exactly, _does_ come from him, and IS original. It just irks me that, now that I'm reading DB, so many things I thought were original or at least from togashi's turn out to be copied. 


And what corner would that be? 

Non-believers? Wha'd ya mean? I'm just saying what I found out now that I'm reading DB. I can't ignore the similarities, and logically, I can't just shove it of as coincidences. 



As a sidenote: I'm watching Gakuen Mokushiroku now. A bit bloody and creepy, but not bad, if you like the genre.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 17, 2010)

yeah,I love that anime but I look to it as an action anime


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2010)

I like how creative he is with all the nen powers and how much detail he put into it .


----------



## NeBy (Jul 17, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah,I love that anime but I look to it as an action anime



​


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2010)

EXCALIBUUUUUUUR EXCALIBUUUUUR .


----------



## Danchou (Jul 17, 2010)

Reread the invasion chapters. I still can't deny some of it is Togashi's best work (and some of it his worst). 





BlinkyEC said:


> I like how creative he is with all the nen powers and how much detail he put into it .


I like how creative he is with all the excuses and how little detail he put into it.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2010)

OOOOOOH BURN                 .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 17, 2010)

I remember there was a blog somewhere where someone wrote out exactly how many times HXH has missed apearing in Jump as well when this arc should have reached the point it is at now and had art comparisons......anyone have it or do I have to dig it up ?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 17, 2010)

blinkyEC

please, damn it ,change your sig


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2010)

Why ?  

RACIST !


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 17, 2010)

cut his lower half


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2010)

What creeps you out ? The package or the toes ? 

A lot of people don't notice how weird his toes are till I point it out .


----------



## Neelon (Jul 17, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> blinkyEC
> 
> please, damn it ,change your sig



He should replace the guy's head with Hisoka's or Karuru's


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't want see a man's package


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 17, 2010)

Neelon said:


> He should replace the guy's head with Hisoka's or Karuru's



 .............


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I don't want see a man's package



Why not ? JEEEEAAAAAALOOOOOUUUS ?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 17, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Why not ? JEEEEAAAAAALOOOOOUUUS ?



why you like watching them ?


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2010)

Neelon said:


> He should replace the guy's head with Hisoka's or Karuru's



I'd use it 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> why you like watching them ?



I'll change it when I don't crack up everytime I look at his face . 

And I'm easily amused .


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 17, 2010)

hehehehe,okay


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2010)

That laugh seemed perverted .


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 17, 2010)

that's because of my hisoka avatar


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2010)

Hisoka's awesome . And yes very very perverted . 

Since I only caught up recently and have never really been in thid thread before .. how do people feel about Super Gon ?


----------



## Neelon (Jul 17, 2010)

Super Gon is awesome , but too overpowered


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 17, 2010)

we hate that plot device so unlike togashi
imo,it was shit

but he was gar


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't like how he all of a sudden became as strong as the king .. and one-shottong Nefelpitou after all that ? 

I didn't like how the King lost his memory . It's like Togashi threw all his character development out the window . Eh maybe I'm wrong about that .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 17, 2010)

Neelon said:


> Super Gon is awesome , but too overpowered



Even I has the hots for him

and I'm a guy 

And here is the article


----------



## Blade (Jul 17, 2010)

Hiatus as i said is a rare word when you talk about HXH.The article is wrong.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2010)

Togashi is a hard worker


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 17, 2010)

Togashi is a socialist .

He's using his right to strike , bitches 

and also to strike bitches


----------



## NeBy (Jul 18, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> blinkyEC
> 
> please, damn it ,change your sig




You didn't say anything about the picture I used. 


Excallliiiibuuur....Eeeexcalibuuur...!


----------



## Danchou (Jul 18, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I don't want see a man's package





San Juan Wolf said:


> Even I has the hots for him
> 
> and I'm a guy
> 
> And here is the article


Interesting.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 18, 2010)

Everyone wants to see Hisoka's package .


----------



## NeBy (Jul 19, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Interesting.



Danchou; it seems we're in the same corner!

Dixit hgfds.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 20, 2010)

so who else has watched inception

/bandwagon


----------



## Blinky (Jul 20, 2010)

It looks crap /pretentious bastard


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 20, 2010)

your stupid then

/nolanwanker


----------



## Blinky (Jul 20, 2010)

I know  /low self-eestem


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 20, 2010)

i look forward to hearing neby's deep, masterful, thought-provoking and certainly logical opinion of the film. :33

i also like listening to nails scratching a chalkboard.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 20, 2010)

movie lacked Hisoka=fail


----------



## NeBy (Jul 20, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> i look forward to hearing neby's deep, masterful, thought-provoking and certainly logical opinion of the film. :33



*looks benign upon chikky*

As anyone should! 

That said, I've heard about it, but I didn't see it (as yet), so logic dictates I should only comment on it once I've seen it, since else it would be pretentious, which - of course - I'm not, at all. 



> i also like listening to nails scratching a chalkboard.



There is no relevance between your last sentence and what proceeded it, henceforth, We (pluralis majestatis) will ignore it! :ho


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 20, 2010)

also
Excallliiibuuur....exxxxxxxcalibuuur...!


----------



## NeBy (Jul 20, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> movie lacked Hisoka=fail





Respond to my fanatastic pic, damn you!



hgfdsahjkl said:


> also
> Excallliiibuuur....exxxxxxxcalibuuur...!



Ah...just a bit too late, but there you go!!


----------



## Blinky (Jul 20, 2010)

From United kingdom I'mma looking for him I'm going to Californiaaaaaa .


----------



## NeBy (Jul 22, 2010)

*ecchi shounen*

LOlz.

Out of boredom, I tried out some new anime/manga - new in the sense I didn't see it before.

And so I encountered Seikon No Qwaser. Which is, actually not too bad. Sort of like an ecchi variant of D.Grayman mixed with Shana. A lot of fanservice, though - which might be good or bad, depending on how you look at it. Curiously, the ecchi part - and especially the obsession with breasts (it's even a plot device) is making it more hot then pure hentai like bible black. It's a bit strange, since it remains fairly modest on the sexual part (compared to actual hentai), but somehow, it's more...ermm...hornificating. 

I guess it's because the characters are actually made 'real', instead of just sexobjects just there to give a show without anything else, as in most Hentai. Also, there is still a plot and a typical fight/battle shounen style. So the sexual undertone isn't really the main thing in the series (though, obviously, it's meant to attract).

Anyway, it's not super-original or the best anime/manga that's out there, but if you don't mind some sexual under(and over) tones (especially breasts), it's a worthwhile watch.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jul 22, 2010)

I've been thinking and the thing I don't like about H X H is the lack of fan service. :taichou


----------



## Blinky (Jul 22, 2010)

That's because there's a lack of women . If it had fan service it would be of dudes .


----------



## Neelon (Jul 22, 2010)

Shinobu Sensui said:


> I've been thinking and the thing I don't like about H X H is the lack of fan service. :taichou



Meruem and octopus fan service doesn't satisfy you enough?


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jul 22, 2010)

Seriously man wtf, he had some with Yu Yu Hakusho, I found Botan and that chick Raizen banged very bangable


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jul 22, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I don't want see a man's package



Download adblock. It allows you to block individual images.


----------



## NeBy (Jul 22, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> That's because there's a lack of women . If it had fan service it would be of dudes .



Dudes? Well, more like bishi/bishounen guys/boys/whatevers. If there IS anything Togashi is truly a genius in, it's in confusing people by making ambiguously androgynous bishies.

I'm not sure if I should call that a praiseworthy trait or not.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Jul 23, 2010)

Botan is highly bangable.....


----------



## NeBy (Jul 24, 2010)

JashinistShockTrooper said:


> Botan is highly bangable.....



If it wasn't for the fact that the guidebook says they're male, you would find a lot of bishies in HxH to be bangable too.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Jul 24, 2010)

Ya, I'm still semi convinced Kurapika is a girl....


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 26, 2010)

great chapter this week, 10/10

was nice to see danchou utterly raping hisoka. we've all seen that coming but the execution was so unique and original

togashi :33


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 26, 2010)

This chapters' epicness was over 9000.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 26, 2010)

Shinobu Sensui said:


> Seriously man wtf, he had some with Yu Yu Hakusho, I found Botan and that chick Raizen banged very bangable



Well that one chick from york shin who was with the kurapika and his group who had the ability to turn people into her love slaves was pretty hot in the anime. The anime made her walking fanservice.


----------



## Finvarra (Jul 26, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> great chapter this week, 10/10
> 
> was nice to see danchou utterly raping hisoka. we've all seen that coming but the execution was so unique and original
> 
> togashi :33



Does that mean there is a new Hunter x hunter chapter out, as in 311?

I soooo hope it does, althrough probaly not.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 26, 2010)

They be troling                      .


----------



## Finvarra (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh well, I could dream hehe


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 26, 2010)

I though kuroro defeating Hisoka made it obvious


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 27, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I though kuroro defeating Hisoka made it obvious



Yeah but Chicky's head is stock far deep down inside Danchou's rectum to realise anything else


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Jul 27, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> great chapter this week, 10/10
> 
> was nice to see danchou utterly raping hisoka. we've all seen that coming but the execution was so unique and original
> 
> togashi :33



Knew it was fake when you mentioned Hisoka in this arc, too bad though.


----------



## Xion (Jul 27, 2010)

Posts here! That means an end to the hia...wait a minute.


----------



## NeBy (Jul 27, 2010)

JashinistShockTrooper said:


> Ya, I'm still semi convinced Kurapika is a girl....



​


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Jul 28, 2010)

NeBy said:


> ​



Damn it, I knew my instincts were right


----------



## Will Smith (Jul 28, 2010)

wow, I just got a perfect score on neby's test.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 28, 2010)

Is it me or are all four of the main characters in HxH portrayed as homosexuals?


----------



## Tangible (Jul 28, 2010)

I missed the YYH talk? :[


----------



## NeBy (Jul 28, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Is it me or are all four of the main characters in HxH portrayed as homosexuals?



It's just you. Kurapica looks and acts girlish, true. Some gayish talk - though interpretable as a very, very, very close friendship, mayhaps - from Killua to Gon, ok.

But Gon himself doesn't show much sign of 'gayness', and Leorio certainly not (rather on the contrary).


----------



## NeBy (Jul 28, 2010)

Will Smith said:


> wow, I just got a perfect score on neby's test.



I had a perfect score too, but then again, I made it, so it wasn't much of a surprise. 

I still have to make a bigger one, I suppose. Was planning on making one of 50 or 100 questions, but since the last time I tried that on that site all my questions and my hours of work vaporised after I tried to save the thing, I'm not prepared to use that site again. And I didn't find a better one as yet.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Jul 28, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Is it me or are all four of the main characters in HxH portrayed as homosexuals?



Leorio isn't gay by any stretch and I have yet to see Kurapika hit on a girl....


----------



## NeBy (Jul 29, 2010)

JashinistShockTrooper said:


> Leorio isn't gay by any stretch and I have yet to see Kurapika hit on a girl....



Killua might be gay, though.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 29, 2010)

NeBy. Feed me with a wall of text on why Killua might be gay. Amuse me.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 29, 2010)

> Killua might be gay, though.



Togashi look what you have done to us


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2010)

Leorio always acts all shy and nervous around kurapika. Blushing and what not. Makes me wonder. 

Only reason i think he's straight is because he was hitting on Shizuku.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 30, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Killua might be gay, though.


Gay as in happy or gay as in a gay?


----------



## handofjustice (Jul 30, 2010)

You guys should just let this thread die, Togashi doesn’t give a darn about you so why bother with his work. Give all things HXH the finger up don’t read his work or buy his merchandise.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 30, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Is it me or are all four of the main characters in HxH portrayed as homosexuals?



Well Togashi did make a whole manga about homosexuals once upon a time...


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 30, 2010)

Any word on the hiatus's end?


----------



## Blinky (Jul 30, 2010)

Let's ask Togashi 

Togashi : brb playing Dragonquest .


----------



## NeBy (Jul 31, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> NeBy. Feed me with a wall of text on why Killua might be gay. Amuse me.





No. I'm not feeling the zeal for it. It's a bit depressing, these hiatuses of Togashi.

Ah, well, guess I'll go play SC2 a bit more.



Ennoea said:


> Togashi look what you have done to us



Yes, look at it!


----------



## Danchou (Aug 1, 2010)

OP chapter 594 made me forget about HxH for a while. Togashi take notes.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 1, 2010)

Danchou said:


> OP chapter 594 made me forget about HxH for a while. Togashi take notes.



as long as Op is around,you can forget anything


----------



## NeBy (Aug 3, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> as long as Op is around,you can forget anything



We must be reading different OP's...


----------



## Blade (Aug 3, 2010)

OP>HXH


----------



## Blinky (Aug 3, 2010)

Blade b trolllin .


----------



## Blade (Aug 3, 2010)

You don't agree OP>HXH?


----------



## Blinky (Aug 3, 2010)

I do . 

And I'm a troll .


----------



## Blade (Aug 3, 2010)

I am interesting to see when the hiatus will be over (yeah ok) how many chapters are gonna be out?

over 10?Unless a new series is gonna be on soon.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 3, 2010)

JashinistShockTrooper said:


> Leorio isn't gay by any stretch and I have yet to see Kurapika hit on a girl....



Kurapika is a male, you're not exactly defending him.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 4, 2010)

Hm, Toriko is also pretty good read. Reminds me of HxH. 

People who liked the Hunter Exam arc will probably like it as well.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Aug 4, 2010)

Blade said:


> OP>HXH



Only because of the hiatuses is why that's true for me.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Aug 4, 2010)

Shinobu Sensui said:


> Only because of the hiatuses is why that's true for me.



I'm re-watching yuyu hakusho. Which is 100 times better than One Piece. 

Genki>>>>>Whitebeard


----------



## God Movement (Aug 4, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> I'm re-watching yuyu hakusho. *Which is 100 times better than One Piece. *
> 
> Genki>>>>>Whitebeard



You're fucking mad.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 4, 2010)

Togashi will come back this fall. 30 chapters in a year is great for him.

Honestly, I believe the weekly schedule is too much of a grind on Togashi's artistic thinking. I truly believe he spends this time to develop ideas so he can successfully put out a volume in WSJ.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 4, 2010)

is yuyu hakusho even good?
I haven't seen it but it's really too old to expect something good out of it's ideas,story ,characters,etc


----------



## God Movement (Aug 4, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> is yuyu hakusho even good?
> I haven't seen it but it's really too old to expect something good out of it's ideas,story ,characters,etc



Generally the older manga are better than the newer manga. FotNS, JJBA, Dragon Ball I could go on. But yeah, Yu Yu Hakusho was Togashi's breakthrough manga, it's great. Of course it isn't as refined as HxH but it's still great in it's own right and has epic battles and characters.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Aug 4, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> is yuyu hakusho even good?
> I haven't seen it but it's really too old to expect something good out of it's ideas,story ,characters,etc



It's amazing.

Bleach's main idea was inspired by YYH. But YYH is much better, doesn't drag out, has likable characters, & Togashi's break point in his career, IMO.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Aug 5, 2010)

I saw this thread bumped and thought the hiatus might have been over.
I am disappointed. :eloquentdisdain


----------



## Blade (Aug 5, 2010)

YYH>HXH


It was the manga that made Togashi well known.More are whining that the anime is much superior.Ok i agree that it is much likeable, but the manga is also good.In some scenes is more developed.Don't wait to see some superb artwork but i am rating as quite good for the time it was published.Yeah it had dragonball elements (like the 90% of the shonen series,but still it made to have it's own rank power etc)


Normal shonen plot, awesome fights, it has some very good characters like Yusuke, Y.Toguro, Hiei, Raizen and Genkai, generally a classic manga that is a good read.


Though i'll give HXH that it has a more developed and interesting battle system.Only that.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 5, 2010)

HxH > YYH. No contest.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 5, 2010)

HxH = YYH
YYH = HxH


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Aug 5, 2010)

Blade said:


> YYH>HXH
> 
> 
> It was the manga that made Togashi well known.More are whining that the anime is much superior.Ok i agree that it is much likeable, but the manga is also good.In some scenes is more developed.Don't wait to see some superb artwork but i am rating as quite good for the time it was published.Yeah it had dragonball elements (like the 90% of the shonen series,but still it made to have it's own rank power etc)
> ...



it also has more interesting villans and a better use of settings. I can't see how you could prefer the fodder villians over genei ryodan, hisoka, bomber or the ants. Granted a lot of the ants are no more interesting than a fodder in the dark tournament.



Danchou said:


> HxH > YYH. No contest.



Pretty much. But YYH still rapes anything in Jump or any other shonen mag nowadays bar HxH and maybe Toriko. 

A lot of the stuff now has very unlikable characters. The women are bitches for no reason, the men are pussies.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> is yuyu hakusho even good?
> I haven't seen it but it's really too old to expect something good out of it's ideas,story ,characters,etc



what a stupid statement. Your set is arguably old since its from the old HxH anime from 10 years ago. Does that mean the newer episodes of Fairy Tail and One Piece are better?


----------



## Neelon (Aug 5, 2010)

Blade said:


> YYH>HXH



Wait wut? Hell fucking no.


----------



## Heretic (Aug 5, 2010)

Neelon said:


> Wait wut? Hell fucking no.



That's what I was thinking. Then again, I only read like 20 chs of YYH so I guess I can't judge. Even so, from what I saw, HxH was > YYH by a lot.


----------



## NeBy (Aug 5, 2010)

JashinistShockTrooper said:


> Or is he ?



Lol. Well, he's pretty cute, even as an ambiguous bishounen.



> Dead



How comes? And is anything replacing it?



btw, out of boredom I've been searching for other stuff to read and watch. I just found 'Sekirei'. It's a bit 'typical' in a Shana-series sense (including a bit too much shojo for my taste), but all in all, it has it's good moments too. And it has a lot of fan-service (titties). 

But it's a bit softy (no one dies, apparently) and it seems to be for a younger audience...albeit the fanservice contradicts this. The end of ep.5 was a good cliffhanger, though. It's not original; typical superpowered - mostly female - beings who fight for their master in some grand 'game' with a crazy gamemaster. All fight eachother until only one remains (where have we heard that before? Right; Highlander.) A bit of lolli, and a lot of breasts, and for the rest a mix of much shojo, a bit of shounen and the equally typical 'harem' style.

Ok, that didn't sound all that positive, but in reality it's not that bad. There are better things out there, but for some casual watching it's not too shabby. An atypical element is probably the last unwinged sekirei, which is a male turning into a female...or something. (Well, he gets breasts; a transvestite?  :amazed) But apparently, he's not to fond of getting kissed by another man, which is problematic, since as a sekirei he has not much choice in the matter, especially since his body starts reacting. Anyway, I found that whole concept a nice touch. But it could still turn out to be crap or fairly good, depending on how the story and characters develop. The only thing which is a pity is it's do-goody attitude- which you see with many anime. I mean, there is a sekirei there with an interesting character and plottwist, where she is forced to kill off others against her will. Only, she doesn't do it, in the end. I'm mildly annoyed with anime which doesn't dare to go the whole way (at least once). I mean, the agony and inner torment would be so much more believable when she had actually killed someone to save her shibaki (or how it's called). If you want to depict remorse and torment, you need a cause for it to come over realistically.

Well, I guess most that didn't see it are a bit lost about what I'm saying by now. Anyone already watched it?


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Aug 5, 2010)

furinkazan88 said:


> That's what I was thinking. Then again, I only read like 20 chs of YYH so I guess I can't judge. Even so, from what I saw, HxH was > YYH by a lot.



I've seen all of YYH and i can unbiasedly say HXH>>>>>>>YYH. And this is coming from a former YYHtard.

HXH is basically a much better version of it.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Aug 6, 2010)

God Movement said:


> HxH = YYH
> YYH = HxH



This.

I could never choose between the two, both are far beyond bad-ass and are my favorite series.


----------



## NeBy (Aug 6, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> I've seen all of YYH and i can unbiasedly say HXH>>>>>>>YYH. And this is coming from a former YYHtard.
> 
> HXH is basically a much better version of it.





JashinistShockTrooper said:


> This.
> 
> I could never choose between the two, both are far beyond bad-ass and are my favorite series.





Well, I'm more inclined to agree with doorknob, though. YYH had it's good moments, no doubt, but still...compared to HxH... it's rather what in IT would be called an alpha or beta version, at most. A lot of elements that are in HxH can already be seen in YYH, true, but there they're mostly in an embryonic state, while in HxH they have matured and are fully developed.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 6, 2010)

*



			is yuyu hakusho even good?
I haven't seen it but it's really too old to expect something good out of it's ideas,story ,characters,etc
		
Click to expand...


It pretty decent series but nothing special although it did get eclipse by Dragonball




			It's amazing.

Bleach's main idea was inspired by YYH. But YYH is much better, doesn't drag out, has likable characters, & Togashi's break point in his career, IMO.
		
Click to expand...


Actually the main inspired to BLEACH was Saint Seiya, just the overall plot resemble Yuyu Hakusho 

And do anybody know when the hiatus is over or recommend a series for me until HunterxHunter returns*


----------



## God Movement (Aug 6, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> It pretty decent series but nothing special although it did get eclipse by Dragonball
> 
> ...



FotNS? Battle Angel Alita? One Piece? Bastard!! (I recommend this the most)


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Aug 7, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Well, I'm more inclined to agree with doorknob, though. YYH had it's good moments, no doubt, but still...compared to HxH... it's rather what in IT would be called an alpha or beta version, at most. A lot of elements that are in HxH can already be seen in YYH, true, but there they're mostly in an embryonic state, while in HxH they have matured and are fully developed.




The interaction between the main four characters made YYH for me and also Yusuke and Hiei being two of my favorite characters, ever.

HxH also has great funny interactions but I honestly would rank the two series equal.

Though Meruem is my favorite character in anything at the moment so this could change. I need to get a set of him...


----------



## Neelon (Aug 7, 2010)

JashinistShockTrooper said:


> Though Meruem is my favorite character in anything at the moment so this could change. I need to get a set of him...



You're a good guy


----------



## NeBy (Aug 7, 2010)

Hmpf... I should pay more attention to other series. I only now just found out that the second season of Kuroshitsjui has already started. 

It was one of my favourites too. Especially the ending was superb.

I find it a bit pity they brought him 'back', though: the whole point of the first season was this killing/soul devouring contract. His death was beautiful, as long as it remained a death. Now it's...meh. I dunno. If they've done it once, they can do it again, and what's the meaning of a death if he's never dying. (Annoys the hell out of me with OP and Bleach too, that).

The new boy (and his butler) is quite good though. Slightly (*cough*) tormented and far more psychopathic than Ciel, with sadomasochistic tendencies. Quite a deranged yet cool (and cute) character. Looking forward to seeing more of them.

Ah well, the first season was good, so I'll give them a chance with this one too. Hopefully they won't screw up. And actually let one of the boys-masters get devoured by their demon-butlers.

So anyway...seen the 6 episodes already. Any other good series to watch?


----------



## D-Boy (Aug 7, 2010)

Sooooo hate that it's on hiatus again I hope it isn't as long as normal. Ahhh it was amazingly good having some HXH to read again for a while  

Think I'll be spending my time catching up on Gantz and speculating as to what's going to happen next  

I'd also like to recommend "All Rounder Meguru" to everyone. It's a mixed martial arts manga which I have been enjoying lately. 

Peace out until it's back (Whenever that may be) or until I get a random urge to log in haha.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 7, 2010)

Let's hope it's back before the year is up


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 7, 2010)

hmmmm October?


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 7, 2010)

JashinistShockTrooper said:


> Though Meruem is my favorite character in anything at the moment so this could change. I need to get a set of him...



Good luck with that. I've searched for days for a good Meruem stock. Didn't find anything set worthy. Finally settled with Hisoka.

Just don't let my words stand in your way though. Keep looking if you want it, you might just come across a good stock when I couldn't.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 7, 2010)

October seems a good hope


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 7, 2010)

Hisoka set


----------



## Will Smith (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd say HXH is considerably better than YYH in terms of the manga, but Hakusho has a better anime, though.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> Hisoka set



Awesome set.


----------



## Wicked (Aug 8, 2010)

October is so far away. I would be so disappointed if the art is messy like it has been.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 8, 2010)

No-one said it's coming back in October for sure. Don't get your hopes up, it'll feel much better if it's unexpected


----------



## Hisoka (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah the only reason i said october cause he came back twice in october i think


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 8, 2010)

JashinistShockTrooper said:


> Something to do with them getting told to take it down by some publisher or something. It all stems from that idiot who tweeted Kubo.



Think - our old spoiler providers would probably stil have functioned and OM wouldn't be closed down.....all cause of some imbecile 

Anyways anyone know in how many issues the series has been absent already ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey guys i made this, not very good but here it is.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Aug 10, 2010)

I lol'd hard at that.


----------



## Eternal Flame (Aug 10, 2010)

Will Smith said:


> I'd say HXH is considerably better than YYH in terms of the manga, but Hakusho has a better anime, though.


I agree with this. The anime is so boring I couldn't keep watching. I heard it gets better though. But The manga (when its around) is good enough for me right now. Yuyu anime is my third favorite anime. Slow in the beginning but excels from rescue Yukina onward.

HXH is definitely better manga wise though.


----------



## NeBy (Aug 10, 2010)

meh. Sekirei ~Pure Engagement~ Episode 6 was a bit of a down-letter.It had such huge potential (comming from ep5); some terrific fights, some cool drama, a potential revenge with self-destruction.

But in the end, there was very limited and stayed on the typical paths. Except for seeing female boobies of a male, and the main male character kissing another male...or half male.. But very few fights (a lot of them just withdrew), and little drama, except for the warn out the hero-comes-to-the-rescue and love-conquers-all-and-gives-you-power clichés. It was just an anti-climax, I thought. "Oh, he got kissed, well, let's go back" - and the revenge is all forgooten too. 

*sigh*

I've said this before: with a little more effort, some manga/anime could be SO much more. and yet, in the end, they don't divert from the anime-equivalent of Hollydoodian mediocrity and typical clichés.

I guess that's why I liked HxH sio much: at least, Togashi dares to be original at times.


I'm really a bit disappointed in sekirei. I fear it'll becomes the xth clone of Shana no shakugan. that too had some promise, but it just never shined or excelled and in the end, never truly managed to go beyond the thirteen-in-a-dozen anime type.

I'm holding my breath for Kuroshitsuji. I'm already not liking it they brought Ciel back to life (ok, they used a trick so you couldn't say he was actually dead. I mean, c'mon, it would have been one of the best, most beatuiful deaths ever, in anime. They should have just started a new season with somebody else.). But maybe that will be set right at the end of this season, and maybe they'll even surpass the former death-setting. the choice/character of the other boy and his demon were good, though.

We'll see.

But anyhow, mangaka or animestudios should try to break free of that all too classic cloth of restriction they're draping their anime/manga in. That do-goody, all-ends-well, no-one-dies, love-conquers-all feel... I start to thoroughly dislike it. It's been so overused.


----------



## Will Smith (Aug 11, 2010)

Eternal Flame said:


> Slow in the beginning but excels from rescue Yukina onward.



I dunno, it always seemed kinda fast right from the get go. Seeing how the anime skipped most of the early non-action oriented chapters right from the get go.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 11, 2010)

Togash'si "originality" takes years to manifest 10 chapters.


----------



## NeBy (Aug 13, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> Togash'si "originality" takes years to manifest 10 chapters.



True. And, as said earlier, when reading Dragon ball and other manga, one starts to realise that he took many elements straight from those works, so it's not quite that original anymore. But, still, he does have a fresh take on anime in general and shounen in particular. At least he's deviating, now and then, from the downtrodden cliché paths many other anime/manga use.

For instance, I just saw all the episodes of Fairy Tale. Once again, it's not..bad...only, it's not really good too. It just gets stuck in the middle somewhat. It lacks originality. It doesn't surprise. For instance, in the last episodes, where they were talking about the tower of heaven, I already knew that Etherion attack would actually fuel that tower instead of destroying it, LONG before they said it. Also, the characters are cool, but one dimensional...and the 'trauma's" of the characters were pretty standard cliché too. And for crying out loud, put some real drama in it. The scene with Loke (or Lion) was not bad at all, but to make it a great scene, he should actually have died, tragically. The same with Erza at the end: it would have been a memorable scene if she had actually died...but no, she was miraculously saved in the end, as expected in a cliché shounen. And some of the emo-moments were pretty strong and good, but sometimes, it was just over the top. And I don't like the constant moralising and other 'goody message' that's in there (and in many other manga/anime). Nakama, nakama, everything for your nakama. Your nakama make you strong. Love makes you strong. You will always be saved by your nakama, because nakama are always right on time to save you. Protect your nakama, and sacrifice yourself for your nakama, but don't actually die for your nakama, because it would make them sad.

For fuck sake. Say it once, or say it subtle, but  don't scream it in our face every goddamn episode. OP gets on my nerves sometimes for the exact same reason. I mean, I got the message the first time. Keep repeating the same message over and over and keep moralising, and it just gets annoying. Or maybe it's meant for little kids; maybe they need the constant input of the same goody-message to get it, but for a more adult (or intelligent) public, it's pure overkill.

Ok, that sounds a bit too negative, again. That's because I focus on the critic now. But mind you, it wasn't bad for it's targeted audience (younger kids, I presume) but still it lacked a bit of the intelligence and freshness that HxH has. It's in the same category as Shana, and Sekirei and such. It's ok, but it could have been so much better with a little more effort. HxH is above it, though. And so is Kuroshitsuji and SnM and such: if you watch those anime, you feel you're not treated as an imbecile or a little kid, and it hints at the 'darker side' of humanity in a more serious way, not in a cliché way. 

Ah well, maybe I'm just the wrong target audience for it. I dunno. Could be it's really popular with younger kids. And it does have it's good moments.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 13, 2010)

Talk about tl;dr


----------



## NeBy (Aug 13, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Talk about tl;dr



Talk about ts;nwr


----------



## krizma (Aug 13, 2010)

No october return huh? I guess we have to hope for march then.

I was hoping for an announcement from kenji-sama


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Aug 13, 2010)

fairy tail is catching-up with our post count


----------



## God Movement (Aug 13, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> fairy tail is catching-up with our post count



 but fairy tail is a horrible manga


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 13, 2010)

This thread severely lacks Starcraft 2


----------



## NeBy (Aug 13, 2010)

God Movement said:


> but fairy tail is a horrible manga



What the...so you _did_ read what I wrote, didn't you? 


Well...it's not quite horrible, but it's not all that superb neither.

Just started to watch the anime 'shiki'...now, _that_ is pretty good. You have to like the genre, though.



KLoWn said:


> This thread severely lacks Starcraft 2



Ah, you remind me. I still have to play the part where Zeratul (or what's his name) fights.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 13, 2010)

NeBy said:


> What the...so you _did_ read what I wrote, didn't you?
> 
> 
> Well...it's not quite horrible, but it's not all that superb neither.
> ...



Yeah, I did. It's still bad. Have you read RAVE?


----------



## NeBy (Aug 13, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Yeah, I did. It's still bad. Have you read RAVE?



Not yet. But since I'm super-bored, I've been looking at several manga/anime I didn't look at before, so I'll give that a try too.


As of yet, of the 'new' manga, I only liked Psyren enough to get a place in my top ten. I wish they would make an anime of it.

Though, even there they're slowly turning it into a 'battlefest-only'. I liked the story and mystery from the beginning, and the going back and forth in time. That's been missing, lately.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 13, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Not yet. But since I'm super-bored, I've been looking at several manga/anime I didn't look at before, so I'll give that a try too.
> 
> 
> As of yet, of the 'new' manga, I only liked Psyren enough to get a place in my top ten. I wish they would make an anime of it.
> ...



RAVE is Mashima's breakthrough series. It's 1000 times better than Fairy Tail.


----------



## MakeEmum (Aug 14, 2010)

Fairy tail is the complete opposite of Hunter x Hunter, not just quality wise but in a lot of other aspects


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 14, 2010)

Ugh, this thread is becoming like a manga facebook for some of you guys.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Aug 14, 2010)

To add some colors to the topic, enjoy some Hunter x Hunter Artworks *-*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NeBy (Aug 14, 2010)

The spoiler isn't working.


----------



## Sassy (Aug 14, 2010)

Gotta love hunter x hunter (who wouldn't love killhua and gon?)


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Aug 14, 2010)

Now Working sry did it wrong ^^'


----------



## Blinky (Aug 14, 2010)

Awesome fanart .


----------



## Corrupt Deity (Aug 14, 2010)

love the inking on the first one.


----------



## NeBy (Aug 14, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Now Working sry did it wrong ^^'



Those were pretty neat, indeed. I thought I saw most hxh fanart by now, but I guess it's keep getting made (the one of Gon has to be pretty recent, at least). I don't quite understand why; with all these hiatuses it should have been less popular by now. Or maybe it's thanks to those hiatuses that people have the time to make great fanart.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2010)

Will Smith said:


> I'd say HXH is considerably better than YYH in terms of the manga, but Hakusho has a better anime, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome set.



lmao. how far did you watch the hxh anime? its anime shits all over yyh in terms of pacing, soundtrack, animation, consistency and overall presentation. 

The only thing yyh has superior to hxh is a much better english dub and that's because they had good ol funimation dubbing yyh while hxh was fed to the talentless hacks at viz.


----------



## wstickman (Aug 15, 2010)

*Can Maha Zoldyck fight?*

From Hunter X Hunter, can Zeno's grandfather Maha Zoldyck fight annymore? We know that Netero is the only man to fight Maha and live but that was a long time ago. 
So... do you think Maha can still fight? If so, where does he rank in the HxHverse? 
How strong do you think he was in his prime?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes. I don't see how he'd lose the ability to fight. He's probably top tier and you should have probably posted this in the Hunter X Hunter.


----------



## wstickman (Aug 15, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Yes. I don't see how he'd lose the ability to fight. He's probably top tier and you should have probably posted this in the Hunter X Hunter.



Oh i didn't even know there was a HxH section (FAIL ON MY PART)  ...can a mod please move this? :lala


----------



## Neelon (Aug 15, 2010)

wstickman said:


> How strong do you think he was in his prime?



Still weaker than Meruem, undoubtedly


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 15, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> To add some colors to the topic, enjoy some Hunter x Hunter Artworks *-*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I loved Machi and the ants.


----------



## Neelon (Aug 15, 2010)

Awesome drawing of Neferpitou!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 15, 2010)

The Machi one is amazing.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

Adult gon is so beast mode.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 16, 2010)

cool Fanarts,i liked specially Machi´s one

but when will the author return from Hiatus?


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Aug 16, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> Adult gon is so beast mode.



I wonder what Hisoka is going to say when he sees Adult Gon


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 16, 2010)

so do we know yet when the chapters will start coming out again ?


----------



## Will Smith (Aug 16, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> lmao. how far did you watch the hxh anime? its anime shits all over yyh in terms of *pacing*, soundtrack, animation, consistency and overall presentation.
> .



Disagree on the pace, anime dragged waaay to often. I agree with everything else, but I dunno about Hakusho being shitted on. HXH just edges it out in those departments imo.

I saw up to the second Greed Island Ova which was horrible imo. The lack of the intricacies and nuances of the manga was just a major turn off for me after a certain point in the series. Hakusho's anime was seemingly superior to it's manga adaptation for a long while versus HXH which peaked during the Exams before dropping in quality.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

JashinistShockTrooper said:


> I wonder what Hisoka is going to say when he sees Adult Gon



Before or after he is beat into a coma/ to death?


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 16, 2010)

JashinistShockTrooper said:


> I wonder what Hisoka is going to say when he sees Adult Gon



He has a bigger ass to stare at.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Aug 17, 2010)

Will Smith said:


> Disagree on the pace, anime dragged waaay to often. I agree with everything else, but I dunno about Hakusho being shitted on. HXH just edges it out in those departments imo.
> 
> I saw up to the second Greed Island Ova which was horrible imo. The lack of the intricacies and nuances of the manga was just a major turn off for me after a certain point in the series. Hakusho's anime was seemingly superior to it's manga adaptation for a long while versus HXH which peaked during the Exams before dropping in quality.



pacing of hxh anime was slow at the beginning but it gradually became better. the team started showing their real abilities in the third exam imho. quality remained very good after the exams, but it got even better towards the end. especially with york shin, that arc is just boss.

ova 1 was very slightly inferior to the tv series. ova 2 is mediocre while ova 3 is feces.



Dynamite Right said:


> Before or after he is beat into a coma/ to death?



good start young man, good start. you have a great future ahead of you


----------



## Sen (Aug 17, 2010)

York Shin Arc is the only arc that I think I watched every episode of 

Since it was my favorite manga arc and then I got into the anime of it too


----------



## NeBy (Aug 18, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Yes. I don't see how he'd lose the ability to fight. He's probably top tier and you should have probably posted this in the Hunter X Hunter.



What'ya mean? 

This IS our 'usual' HxH threadforumthingy. He can't post it in our HxH MotM, that's closed.

I don't see where else would have been more appropriate to post it...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 18, 2010)

NeBy said:


> What'ya mean?
> 
> This IS our 'usual' HxH threadforumthingy. He can't post it in our HxH MotM, that's closed.
> 
> I don't see where else would have been more appropriate to post it...



use logic

he must have posted it out side the usual thread then the mods added it to this thread

hints


> Oh i didn't even know there was a HxH section (FAIL ON MY PART) ...can a mod please move this? :lala


----------



## NeBy (Aug 18, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> use logic
> 
> he must have posted it out side the usual thread then the mods added it to this thread
> 
> hints



Just makin' conversation, since no-one posted in ages. 


The latest Kuroshitsuji wasn't bad, though the next one seems to be even better (though a bit pervy). 


Highschool of death was ok, albeit a bit much fanservice. Which I don't mind, but they should keep the spicing low and only gradually augment it, otherwise we'll all be used to it in a short while and will have nothing to beef it up any further. Well, unless they'll make it hentai. 

Fairy tale was moderately ok, though the set-up for the future episodes was nice, and it might become more fun. Also a bit of fanservice.

Sekirei was nothing special, little action, but a bit more info of the what and who's. _Also_ a bit of fanservice. (Seems a classic way to get/hold fans, although this time it was with a girlboy/trap or whatever it's called).

Bleach was meh. Apparently Aizen doesn't like big tits. While the third season is better than the second, it never was better than the first. And even that was never as good as hxh. 

I'm just waiting for shiki, now.


Yeah, I've been busy with other manga/anime during the hiatus. And I gave Rave also a shot, but I have the same criticism about it that I had with Fairy Tale.


hgfds, now that you're here; any other good suggestions? I still remember you suggested SnM to me, and that one was my cup of tea alright. Made it in my top 10, that one. If you know any others like that...

Or maybe I should watch Wolfs' rain again; it's been so long, I partially forgot what it was about.


----------



## The Imp (Aug 18, 2010)

NeBy i actually think you would like Legend of the Galactic Heroes, if you haven't seen it already.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 18, 2010)

Best anime ever


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 18, 2010)

when is togashi going to release a new volume ?



> hgfds, now that you're here; any other good suggestions? I still remember you suggested SnM to me, and that one was my cup of tea alright. Made it in my top 10, that one. If you know any others like



when I remember something good,I'll tell you


----------



## ZE (Aug 18, 2010)

Have you guys seen the animation I have in my avy? It's fanmade but I'm sure that you guys, being HxH fans, have seen it. In any case, here it is:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAkzLPWelJA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCTafeLBfTU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Anyway, I just got a bunch of HxH volumes and there is only one left to have the complete collection, finally.


----------



## NeBy (Aug 19, 2010)

ZE said:


> Have you guys seen the animation I have in my avy? It's fanmade but I'm sure that you guys, being HxH fans, have seen it. In any case, here it is:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAkzLPWelJA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Well, yes, I've seen it. My nickname here and on youtube might give you a hint. 


Come to think of it, I should sub it or make sounds on it. Yes, that would be cool.


----------



## ZE (Aug 19, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Well, yes, I've seen it. My nickname here and on youtube might give you a hint.
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, I should sub it or make sounds on it. Yes, that would be cool.



So you were the one who made them? Awesome job, by the way. I hope you don't mind me using your work in my avy.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey, ZE, how're you liking HxH?


----------



## ZE (Aug 20, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> Hey, ZE, how're you liking HxH?



One thing is for sure, I'm not liking the constant hiatus. Especially when the ant arc is almost over. Not only it needs to end so that we can have it animated but also because it's time to move unto other things. Either way, I'm not gonna get bored because this arc is one of my favourites, if not the favourite arc in HxH.


----------



## Xion (Aug 20, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> Before or after he is beat into a coma/ to death?



He'll say:

"What manga was I in again? It's been so long since I've even been on paper..."


----------



## redx90 (Aug 20, 2010)

Screw the hiatus they should be animating more Ova's


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 21, 2010)

Hm, we're nearing the 13th week of hiatus. What fun.


----------



## NeBy (Aug 21, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> NeBy i actually think you would like Legend of the Galactic Heroes, if you haven't seen it already.



Lol. I accidentally started to watch The Legend of the Legendary Heroes (instead of galactic heroes). 

Well, it ain't bad neither. At least they don't shun actual deaths there.  

No luck finding the galactic ones, though. Have a link?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 21, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> Hm, we're nearing the 13th week of hiatus. What fun.



Realy ? I thought it was longer .


----------



## Danchou (Aug 21, 2010)

Rumours have it that Togashi has cleared 72% of Dragon quest 9.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Aug 21, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Realy ? I thought it was longer .



Same here.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 21, 2010)

Man I'm starting to lose interest in this Meruem fucking king ant arc. I wish Togashi would continue doing HxH for a year then take a break for 6 months.


----------



## NeBy (Aug 21, 2010)

ZE said:


> So you were the one who made them? Awesome job, by the way. I hope you don't mind me using your work in my avy.



There you go; I subbed it and made an AMV of it (albeit with audioswap of youtube, because otherwise I had to re-upload the whole thing). But it's ok.

The subs are the original sentences said in accordance with the manga, in as far as the scenes were the same.

The adding of subs on an already existing youtube-clip is a bit tricky and limited, but if you have suggestions, I can see what I can do to improve it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAkzLPWelJA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 21, 2010)

DEMONSPADE said:


> Man I'm starting to lose interest in this Meruem fucking king ant arc. I wish Togashi would continue doing HxH for a year then take a break for 6 months.



I think it has only been like a month or 2


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 21, 2010)

13 weeks = more then 3 months .


----------



## NeBy (Aug 21, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> 13 weeks = more then 3 months .



...yes...well...

So my subs were alright, then?


PS.And as an aside: firefox 4 isn't bad, even if it's only beta.
PS2. The new one,  Kuttsukiboshi, begins as a classical shojo girl-to-school anime, but gets pretty pervy.  I mean, 


Edit: just watched Ayakashi (yes, I'm bored, and I'm in a anime-watching-spree). Started alright, but it ended in a super-cliché way (again). Sigh.

Ok, next one...


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 22, 2010)

I miss Uber Gon


----------



## Blinky (Aug 22, 2010)

Uber Gon and his uber Guile hair .


----------



## NeBy (Aug 23, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Uber Gon and his uber Guile hair .



Let's not dwell on the dead. (or near dead)


----------



## Blinky (Aug 23, 2010)

Dead but not forgotten .


----------



## NeBy (Aug 23, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Dead but not forgotten .



If this hiatus keeps up, who knows?

It's still not like his biggest hiatus of nearly two years, but it's been longer than his last hiatus. Maybe he's aiming for a new record?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 23, 2010)

You can say what you will but you have to admit it was MANLY


----------



## NeBy (Aug 23, 2010)

JashinistShockTrooper said:


> Something to do with them getting told to take it down by some publisher or something. It all stems from that idiot who tweeted Kubo.
> 
> Someone posted a list of other sites in another thread that I saved
> 
> ...



Thanks, it came in handy. Do you, mayhaps, have a list of anime-sites as well (since most here are more focused on manga)?


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 23, 2010)

I long for an arc featuring Genei Ryodan, then again don't we all..


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 23, 2010)

I long for the ant arc to end . I long for Leorio and Kurapika being in the plot . I long for an antagonist that's not an overpowered amnesiac brick .

I also long for more adult Gon . In a purely platonic way .

So there .


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Aug 23, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Thanks, it came in handy. Do you, mayhaps, have a list of anime-sites as well (since most here are more focused on manga)?





The only ones I can think of off the top of my head are 

Link removed

and



I'll remember more later.


----------



## NeBy (Aug 24, 2010)

JashinistShockTrooper said:


> The only ones I can think of off the top of my head are
> 
> most of the first chapter
> 
> ...



ok, thnks.

I just watched ep 62 of hxh but dubbed (I usually don't watch dubs). I heard rumours it was really bad, but actually it was (mostly) ok. Or maybe I find that because I thought it would be much worse  . But the voices of Silva and Zeno were ok. And Killua was not too bad either. Just Gon and Kurapica were really awkward. (Didn't hear Hisoka in that episode, alas).

It had less panache and it certainly wasn't as good as the jap voices, but it was doable for those that can't read (English), I guess.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Aug 24, 2010)

K I was re-reading some Hunter x Hunter on a different site then I used to read it on and got to this. 

Ch.40 

Ch.40     <--part that blew up my brain.

Anyone know wtf?


----------



## Wade (Aug 24, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Rumours have it that Togashi has cleared 72% of Dragon quest 9.



Good for him.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 24, 2010)

With so many Dragon Quest time he wasted I wonder if he thought about making a manga of it , I wonder how would be Dai no Daibouken at Togashi hands .


----------



## NeBy (Aug 24, 2010)

JashinistShockTrooper said:


> K I was re-reading some Hunter x Hunter on a different site then I used to read it on and got to this.
> 
> Ch.40
> 
> ...



Haha. Lol. Yes, I remember that. It's a fan-made compilation (mostly of former scenes cut from different chapters). It's been posted before, here, but I forgot by whome (and I'm not sure he created it or just posted it here anyhow). Didn't know he - or at least someone - managed to get it in between the hxh chapters of an 'official' mangasite, though. Cool. They never noticed, I guess.


----------



## NeBy (Aug 25, 2010)

As I said, during this hiatus I've been looking at different manga/anime I never watched before. Some were bad, some were ok but rather cliché and not superb, and some were good. One of the best as of yet  (just watched it) is "Now and Then, Here and There". I never heard of it before, but I think it's great. TOTALLY different than fairy tale or OP, etc. (Let alone Naruto or Bleach). Sure, the art/animation might not be of the latest and newest, but fuck, it more than compensates with the content and characterisation. FINALLY another anime that doesn't rely on the cliché 'nakama' this and 'nakama' that, and that you're always saved by nakama, and hardly anyone ever dies. Or the 'I have to become stronger and stronger, so I can protect my nakama'. That sort of overused stuff.

No, this time none of that BS. No clichés like that. And it shows the darker side of humanity in a far more realistic way, which you hardly see in any shounen these days (well, to be honest,; it ain't exactly shounen neither, though it begins very 'typical', like many others out there). The story itself is a bit weird, but nevertheless compelling, and if it makes a stance on moralising anything, at least it does it in a genuine way, not the cliché-way most anime do it. They should actually make it a required watch in all elementary (or higher) schools; if anything is to show the folly and brutality of war, abuse, and how 'good humans' can loose (and gain again) their dignity, it's an anime like this. It differs so much from anime like Bleach, it's on a completely different level.

Content-wise, this anime is getting in my top ten, no doubt about it. It's a jewel - and yet, probably not that well known or popular. But then again, popularity with the masses never said much to begin with. I would recommend this anytime to everyone mature enough to deal with a more serious subject and doesn't just stick with the popular vote.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 25, 2010)

That chapter was a spoof released by the nexgear staff during one of Togashi's long hiatusses. Can't believe bleachexile actually has it on their site thinking it's the real deal.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 25, 2010)

@NeBy: That anime is great, it's quite strange how unknown it is. Deserves a lot more praise than it gets. Very nice format as well, no filler stories or happy go luck standalone episodes..


----------



## NeBy (Aug 25, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> @NeBy: That anime is great, it's quite strange how unknown it is. Deserves a lot more praise than it gets. Very nice format as well, no filler stories or happy go luck standalone episodes..



Right.  hgfds, you seen this one yet? You recommended SnM, well, I'm recommending this one.


----------



## Will Smith (Aug 25, 2010)

Who do you guys believe is more cunning: Hisoka or Chrollo.



> Now and Then, Here and There



Wow, haven't heard that name in a while, it's a classic.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 25, 2010)

Hisoka, definitely


----------



## Sen (Aug 25, 2010)

Probably Hisoka since he's really on his own side and very tricky at times   Although I think that Chrollo is stronger.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 26, 2010)

Where can i watch this anime you speak of, Neby?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2010)

Haven't watched a good anime in a while, will be checking it out Neby.


----------



## NeBy (Aug 26, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Where can i watch this anime you speak of, Neby?



I found it at AnimeDreaming. It is well worth ones' time, I would say. Way better than many, many anime out there. Starts a bit typical (it's not really shounen, though), but it rapidly moves into another direction altogether.  
The very first episode may let you think it's an ordinary anime like so many others, and it may take you a few episodes to really get what genre it is (albeit I had little trouble with that), but less long than with hxh, though. If you're at ep 2 or 3, you should already have a good idea if your going to like it or not.

Mind you, it's quite brutal (psychologically, at least, not that much gore is seen) sometimes. It's definitely meant for a more mature target-audience than OP or Bleach. (By which I don't want to say younger kids can't see it or some other age-reference, just that one has to have at least some maturity to fully appreciate this anime.) It makes a very good point in an ethical and moral sense (thus, it has a 'message' too), but at least it's more subtly done and on a completely other 'theme' then 3/4 of the anime that is popular these days.

But well, I don't want to spoil too much. Enjoy the anime!


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 26, 2010)

What anime do you speak of again , Neby ? I can't seem to find the name in these walls O' text .


----------



## The Imp (Aug 26, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> What anime do you speak of again , Neby ? I can't seem to find the name in these walls O' text .



Now and Then, Here and There


----------



## NeBy (Aug 26, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Now and Then, Here and There



You're nickname is NeBy too??! :amazed 





Yeah, what he said. I feel you should have bothered to at least read my SWoT (and they _were_ short, in comparison) to find out the name, though. 

Well, anyway guys, when you checked them out fully, let me know what you thought of it.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 26, 2010)

NeBy said:


> I found it at AnimeDreaming. It is well worth ones' time, I would say. Way better than many, many anime out there. Starts a bit typical (it's not really shounen, though), but it rapidly moves into another direction altogether.
> The very first episode may let you think it's an ordinary anime like so many others, and it may take you a few episodes to really get what genre it is (albeit I had little trouble with that), but less long than with hxh, though. If you're at ep 2 or 3, you should already have a good idea if your going to like it or not.
> 
> Mind you, it's quite brutal (psychologically, at least, not that much gore is seen) sometimes. It's definitely meant for a more mature target-audience than OP or Bleach. (By which I don't want to say younger kids can't see it or some other age-reference, just that one has to have at least some maturity to fully appreciate this anime.) It makes a very good point in an ethical and moral sense (thus, it has a 'message' too), but at least it's more subtly done and on a completely other 'theme' then 3/4 of the anime that is popular these days.
> ...



Okay, i'm going to check it out tonight and give my opinion tomorrow. 

Sounds like the type of anime we need more of nowadays.


----------



## NeBy (Aug 30, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Okay, i'm going to check it out tonight and give my opinion tomorrow.
> 
> Sounds like the type of anime we need more of nowadays.



Tomorrow has come and gone! 

On a side-note: the last world/mission on SC2 is damn hard on 'hard'.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm bored and planning to finally read HxH manga but I already watched the anime version plus it's the ova, What chapter should I start reading now?


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Sep 1, 2010)

I think it was chapter 185


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 1, 2010)

I just read the first few pages of bleach new chapter

DID kubo just pull a togashi's gon power up?

edit:for some reason the HxH one now seems a little more believable


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 1, 2010)

Danchou said:


> If you\ve checked all ovas including Greed Island you should start reading at chapter 185.
> [/spoiler]


Thanks. . .


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 1, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I just read the first few pages of bleach new chapter
> 
> DID kubo just pull a togashi's gon power up?
> 
> edit:for some reason the HxH one now seems a little more believable



Now because Ichigo was actually show training and and his powers were explained.....Gon......I'm sad and powerup and scene...


----------



## Danchou (Sep 3, 2010)

Volume 27 releases in the USA in March. The last time serialization resumed around the same time as the American release, so maybe HxH returns in March?


----------



## Will Smith (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't think so, HXH is currently serialized two volumes of work. Togashi is most likely working on them.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 3, 2010)

He'll be back this fall guys, I promise!


----------



## God Movement (Sep 3, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> He'll be back this fall guys, I promise!



Can we trust you, Gon


----------



## NeBy (Sep 4, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Can we trust you, Gon



Can we trust Togashi?

Anyway, just finished Solty Rei.

Man, I've been reading/watching more anime/manga these last 3 months than in the year before that.

Guess I'm bored.

But still, it was interesting. Found some ok ones, some good ones, and even a very good one.

Broaden the horizon, and all that.

But I'm beginning to come to the end of the scfi/fatasy-themed manga/anime. Well, at least of those I thought might be interesting.

Maybe I should go for 'slice of life' ones or 'harem' types after that...though they usually have too much shojo in it for my taste.

I mean, I don't mind a bit of shojo elements, but there should be some action or at least an enigmatic storyline in it, or something.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 4, 2010)

Uhmm guys I have a question. Did HxH got canceled or what? Because I didn't see any new chapter in months.


----------



## HXHFMP (Sep 4, 2010)

No, not canceled. It's simply that the writer of this piece is amazingly lazy. Nothing else!


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Sep 4, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Can we trust Togashi?
> 
> Anyway, just finished Solty Rei.
> 
> ...



A cool Harem-ish anime I watched recently (yesterday) is Omamori Himari, there is a good deal of action and I like the storyline.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 5, 2010)

JashinistShockTrooper said:


> A cool Harem-ish anime I watched recently (yesterday) is Omamori Himari, there is a good deal of action and I like the storyline.



Ok, I'll check it out later.

Right now, I just stumbled upon 'third'. Seems pretty interesting. Will watch a few episodes to see if it's my cup of tea.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Sep 5, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Ok, I'll check it out later.
> 
> Right now, I just stumbled upon 'third'. Seems pretty interesting. Will watch a few episodes to see if it's my cup of tea.



I've been meaning to watch Third as I loved the manga.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 5, 2010)

i Just caught up to toriko it's really good reminds me of air gear with jo jos bizzare adventure with fighting foodons with DBZ (with a sprinkle of one piece )


----------



## Mister B (Sep 6, 2010)

Just started watching the anime, including the OVAs and it's fuckin' epic. Too bad Togashi is a lazy git.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 6, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Uhmm guys I have a question. Did HxH got canceled or what? Because I didn't see any new chapter in months.


Lol noob    .


----------



## Selva (Sep 7, 2010)

Gah, I miss reading HXH every week! T.T


Indignant Guile said:


> He'll be back this fall guys, I promise!


Hopefully :/


----------



## NeBy (Sep 9, 2010)

So, um, wait...wasn't there a poster here that was going to say what he thought about "Now and Then, Here and There" ?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 10, 2010)

Look at what Togashi has done to NeBy.


----------



## Fran (Sep 10, 2010)

OH MY GOD I LOVE YOU SO MUCH TOGASHI


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

Haven't seen this, will be watching it it's in my list...


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Sep 10, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Gah, I miss reading HXH every week! T.T



Is it sad that I forgot that this is supposed to be weekly?


----------



## NeBy (Sep 10, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> Look at what Togashi has done to NeBy.



No, no...you can't go blaming _everything_ on Togashi, now...


Anyway, just watched Kurozuka. Was not bad, but a bit weird. 


At least it's one thing one can do with such huge hiatuses: go and explore new anime/manga.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2010)

awww


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Fran (Sep 11, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> a





10/10. Will laugh again.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> Haven't seen this, will be watching it it's in my list...


Why waste your time?  Just whatever you do, don't start the ant arc.  It never ends.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, anyway, Kuroshitsjui wasn't bad, this latest episode. I don't know exactly what it is, but the series has something...captivating. Maybe it's the setting, or the story, or the characterisation. Or maybe it's just the music, which I sometimes think is extraordinary.

It breaths something special; a slightly mystical, slightly deprived, yet original quality. A boy who orders a devil - even when being his master - to eat his soul. Two souls in the body of one boy - both not quit normal in their minds. And add to that the splendid music...man, this series works for me. It just encompasses a kind of weirdness you don't see in 13-a-dozen anime. It's not as explicit as in Rahxephon, but it does have a difficult to define weirdness, though in stead of external factors, this time it's the internal factors  - the mindset of the boy(s) - that makes it weird.

I just hope that, whatever happens, Ciel (or Jim) dies for good, this time. A splendid death, like with the first season - with the difference of actually being dead, then. I still think they should have let it as it was in episode one, but since they didn't, they have to make it at least as good, now. They HAVE to go for a fanfuckingtastic ending!

But anyway, I reckon it to be good enough to be in my top 10 too.


----------



## NarFan (Sep 12, 2010)

just finished reading the manga, is chapter 310 the last one?


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 12, 2010)

so far, yeah.


----------



## Starrk1 (Sep 12, 2010)

So yeah I just started the chimera ant arc and....well yeah i already feel like skipping like 50 chapters or so and get down 2 the good shit.


----------



## DocTerror (Sep 12, 2010)

Starrk1 said:


> So yeah I just started the chimera ant arc and....well yeah i already feel like skipping like 50 chapters or so and get down 2 the good shit.



The ant arc is the good shit.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 14, 2010)

The ant arc isn't over yet even if you skip chapters you will still be in it. Just read it theres
great fights in there plus nice char like Neferupito *-*


----------



## Neelon (Sep 14, 2010)

Ant arc >>>> YS arc

Have a nice day.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 14, 2010)

OK. Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## Wade (Sep 14, 2010)

What if Togashi never gets back to HxH because he doesn't know how to continue the story.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2010)

Wade said:


> What if Togashi never gets back to HxH because he doesn't know how to continue the story.



Not like we'll ever see the end of this manga anyway.


----------



## Wade (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah, that's likely. Just get over it.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Sep 14, 2010)

Wade said:


> What if Togashi never gets back to HxH because he doesn't know how to continue the story.



.

Then I'd have to kill a bitch.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 14, 2010)

I hope that when the Ant Arc ends, he will come back strong like before drawing a
chapter each week. Im sure he will continue the story showing back Kurapika and the spiders.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 14, 2010)

Any news when will hxh be back????


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 14, 2010)

As fars as I know no . I know you probably don't want to wade throgh the thread if you're not a regular .

But no .


----------



## NeBy (Sep 14, 2010)

Danchou said:


> OK. Thanks for your opinion.





His opinion lacked every sense of logic and rational thought. Nay, it even lacked any argumentation at all.


You shouldn't thank people for such a biased confabulation!

I wholy ignore your use of irony for the sake of argument


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 14, 2010)

Man, I'll be gald when togashi comes back kishi needs someone to copy off; the shit he comes up with on his own makes no sense.d


----------



## runsakurarun (Sep 14, 2010)

lol Kishi is giving everyone migraines this week

so true. I'm dying to see Kurapica and the rest of the Phantom Brigade.


----------



## Mister B (Sep 15, 2010)

The return of Kurapika, Leorio and the Phantom Troupe or else.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 15, 2010)

Meruem pulls a Pain and revives every hunter he killed then dies.


----------



## Mister B (Sep 15, 2010)

Not before Leorio solos him that is. 

That's if Togashi can be assed to draw it though.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 15, 2010)

Leorio learns a reviving technique and revives Kaito and other hunters.


----------



## Alpha and Omega (Sep 16, 2010)

Any news yet about the end of this 100th godamn hiatus?

Damn I hate Togashi.


----------



## Mister B (Sep 16, 2010)

Nope. Which is a shame, cause I'm really looking forward to the Chimera Ants meeting their demise to Leorio.


----------



## Heretic (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm really starting to lose all hope in hxh. even if togashi does come back, i've felt that the latest chapters were asspullers.

and besides that, toggy would probably die before the manga ended


----------



## Fran (Sep 17, 2010)

^ But you'll still read it, no matter how sloppy the art gets, no matter how many hiatuses Togashi takes, no matter how hench gon gets, instead of getting out, getting laid or even trying to get first base.

:lolgashi


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 17, 2010)

Cant w8 for the Leorio vs Meryem fight...


----------



## Mister B (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Alpha and Omega (Sep 17, 2010)

Togashit is such a fucking lazy and selfish bastard. Damn it!


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 17, 2010)

lol Tompa...


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 17, 2010)

Say anyone interested in purchasing volumes 1-27 of HxH in English? Used(bought and read once before stocking away) but amazing condition. PM me if you are interested. We can  discuss price, pictures of the collection, etc. 

Anyway.......come back Togashi!!!! ;(


----------



## ichi 15 (Sep 17, 2010)

hi *furinkazan88* is your signature picture from an anime.


----------



## Will Smith (Sep 18, 2010)

He's not coming anytime soon, the chapters that he serialized last time aren't even in volume form yet.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP0qGEig8Oc[/YOUTUBE]
...........................


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 18, 2010)

Will Smith said:


> He's not coming anytime soon, the chapters that he serialized last time aren't even in volume form yet.



Wow really? Dude needs to get his shit together.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 18, 2010)

How long has it been again ?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Sep 19, 2010)

hxh deserves to be cancelled


----------



## Danchou (Sep 19, 2010)

Next week it will be 4 months.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2010)

Seems fucking longer.


----------



## Heretic (Sep 19, 2010)

Armpits said:


> ^ But you'll still read it, no matter how sloppy the art gets, no matter how many hiatuses Togashi takes



not if Togashi dies before he finishes.



ichi 15 said:


> hi *furinkazan88* is your signature picture from an anime.



The legend of Korra.


----------



## MakeEmum (Sep 19, 2010)

Armpits said:


> ^ But you'll still read it, no matter how sloppy the art gets, no matter how many hiatuses Togashi takes, no matter how hench gon gets, *instead of getting out, getting laid or even trying to get first base*.
> 
> :lolgashi



cause spending an entire evening for a one night stand is much more productive than 15 minutes reading a chapter

and complaining =\= quiting


----------



## NeBy (Sep 20, 2010)

furinkazan88 said:


> not if Togashi dies before he finishes.
> 
> 
> 
> The legend of Korra.



Hmmm...don't think I've seen it yet. Any good?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2010)

It isn't out yet.


----------



## Selva (Sep 20, 2010)

DEMONSPADE said:


> Meruem pulls a Pain and revives every hunter he killed then dies.


If Togashi comes back to write some shit like that, then I rather if he doesn't come back at all 

Togashi-san... the King of Hiatus! No news about his return yet, right?
(yeah I skimmed through the thread but I'm just asking for the sake of asking! )


----------



## Alpha and Omega (Sep 20, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> hxh deserves to be cancelled



definately, would serve that lazy bastard damn right

altho he's already filthy rich so it's not like he'd care


----------



## Alpha and Omega (Sep 20, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP0qGEig8Oc[/YOUTUBE]
> ...........................



mudada useless attempt at reviving the broken flame, past glory is still past


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 20, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Hmmm...don't think I've seen it yet. Any good?



Sequel seires to Avatar with Aang's....grandaughter I think .


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 20, 2010)

She's not related to Aang save in a spiritual sense.


----------



## Alpha and Omega (Sep 20, 2010)

seems like there are still some hardcore fanboys out there


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 20, 2010)

^Cmon you have to give it to him for his enthusiasmXD


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 20, 2010)

*


hgfdsahjkl said:



			[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP0qGEig8Oc[/YOUTUBE]
...........................
		
Click to expand...


Awesome hgfdsahjkl*


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 21, 2010)

do we have dates yet?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 21, 2010)

No .

And this thread title should be changed to "HXH - No return date yet , stop asking" .


----------



## Mister B (Sep 21, 2010)

Shame... it was a really good series too. Oh well, not like Togashi cares, YYH's made him filthy rich as it is.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 21, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> No .
> 
> And this thread title should be changed to "HXH - No return date yet , stop asking" .


should i thank you or be sarcastic for your answer?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 21, 2010)

As long as the check'll be in the mail , I don't care


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 21, 2010)

It's been too long. Which one was HxH again? The one with the rubber pirates and shit?


----------



## Fran (Sep 21, 2010)

Alpha and Omega said:


> seems like there are still some hardcore fanboys out there



OH  MY GOD


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 21, 2010)

Not taller enough. 

You could grow up your hair a bit more.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 21, 2010)

Lol thats one funny cosplay with that long hair but yeah could be ALOT longer


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Sep 21, 2010)

Damn, that is one impressive cosplay. Though I am still waiting to see a Mereum one.


----------



## Mister B (Sep 22, 2010)

We need more Meryum cosplayers.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 22, 2010)

Mister B said:


> We need more Meryum cosplayers.



is that actually togashi or just some random japanese guy ?


----------



## MakeEmum (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 23, 2010)

One Piece > HxH


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 23, 2010)

gaarasbitch said:


> is that actually togashi or just some random japanese guy ?



Its Togashi handsome chap isnt he?


----------



## Danchou (Sep 23, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> One Piece > HxH




Traitor


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 23, 2010)

Berserk > One Piece


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> Berserk > One Piece



Shin Angyo Onshi > Berserk


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 23, 2010)

OnePiece > Shin Angyo Onshi



Danchou said:


> Traitor



deep down you agree


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 23, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> OnePiece > *Shin Angyo Onshi*
> 
> 
> 
> deep down you agree



The hell is that              ?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 23, 2010)

some kind of manhwa they dare to compare to onePiece


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 23, 2010)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Shin Angyo Onshi > Berserk


I'll agree that they're pretty much on the same level of epic 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> OnePiece > Shin Angyo Onshi


You trollin dawg 



San Juan Wolf said:


> The hell is that?


Epicness above OP level, that's all you need to know.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 23, 2010)

Ah , so it's your delusional fantasy , okay


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 23, 2010)

One Piece is like god
OP > Everything
Goda rulez


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 23, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Ah , so it's your delusional fantasy , okay





GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> One Piece is like god
> OP > Everything
> Goda rulez


I will assume you're trollin, otherwise i will proceed laughing at you 

Goda pfffff


----------



## Mister B (Sep 24, 2010)

gaarasbitch said:


> is that actually togashi or just some random japanese guy ?



That's actually Togashi. Handsome, ain't he?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 24, 2010)

Actualy I wasn't trolling .

Not sure about Gaara because that is what he usualy says


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 24, 2010)

neither me

OP is the best   & that's from an anime only viewer


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 24, 2010)

I loved the drug backstory in the first or second arc in shin angyo onishi. I also love that one girl who we see at first is pretending to be a bartender who turns out to be a hot and ruthless bitch! 

The invisible sword was awesome.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> One Piece > HxH



What kind of bullshit is this? 

Gon vs Knuckle>>>>>Anything in OP. Oda can't produce a decent fight without it turning into a Dragonball-esque snoozefest.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 24, 2010)

Your insulting DragonballZ when you say that.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 24, 2010)

one piece fights are decent,hxh is way way higher in that department
but OP gets high scores in  many of the other categories


----------



## SpecialK (Sep 24, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> One Piece is like god
> OP > Everything
> Goda rulez



Meh, One Piece is ecxcellent as far as Shonen goes, but you're seriously missing out on excellent Seinen if you think OP is the end all be all


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 24, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Your insulting DragonballZ when you say that.



Fuck Dragonball Z......for today.

I'm in my anti-DBZ mode. In a few days you'll probably see me rocking a Vegeta set. That's how bipolar my taste gets. 

One Piece is good with me though. I just wish Oda's fights didn't last so long. They always seem to last a long ass time compared to HXH or FMA. Maybe its because i read it weekly and haven't read it in batches in a long time. Maybe that's altering my opinion? 

I do know however that the OP anime is just as dragged out as DBZ though. I was watching the Skypiea dub and......man the pacing is pretty slow. (Still better than Buu saga).


----------



## krizma (Sep 24, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> One Piece > HxH



what has the hiatus done to you to pull such lame jokes


----------



## MakeEmum (Sep 24, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I loved the drug backstory in the first or second arc in shin angyo onishi. I also love that one girl who we see at first is pretending to be a bartender who turns out to be a hot and ruthless bitch!
> 
> The invisible sword was awesome.
> 
> ...



That's bleach 

HxH fights are the kind of fights Naruto should've been having but Kishi sucks so that's how that happened


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 24, 2010)

ALot of OP fights drag and is teh boring.



San Juan Wolf said:


> Actualy I wasn't trolling .





hgfdsahjkl said:


> neither me


I will now proceed laughing at you trollz with no taste


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 24, 2010)

durr if it's for kids it must be terrible needs gore and tits to be good hurr

And Hunter x Hunter is one of my favorite series, but I can barely name any prominent "fights." Togashi seriously goes out of his way to avoid actual duels, and the few that come to mind were actually pretty boring. When you sit down and think about it, most Hunter x Hunter arcs were all about circumventing straight-up fights as opposed to going through with them. Most arcs end before a climax ever arrives (fights were quick in the hunter exam arc with most of them ending either in a one-shot or withdrawal, the gang left the Zaoldyeck residence before getting into a serious fight, Gon and Killua left the Celestial Tower after getting a chance to fight Hisoka, and York Shin ended in a peaceful hostage exchange).

People say they read most series for the fighting, but I gotta' admit, most series don't do it that well. Ohkubo (Soul Eater) is the only shounen mangaka whose fight scenes actually stand out, in my opinion, but he also doesn't do enough of them, either.


----------



## 8 (Sep 24, 2010)

this thread keeps rolling even after months of hiatus. if togashi was only half as dedicated as its fans...


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 25, 2010)

There is a manhwa about Oda and Togashi that sumarizes my feelings about HXH and Togashi perfectly .

I like the series , but Togashi does not _deserve _any praise at this stage . And even then I stil wouldn't prefer it .


----------



## Wade (Sep 25, 2010)

He does deserve the praise. He's been very successful and Hxh is a masterpiece. There's no denying it.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 25, 2010)

60 chapters in 5+ years. Togashi = gg


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 25, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> There is a manhwa about Oda and Togashi that sumarizes my feelings about HXH and Togashi perfectly .
> 
> I like the series , but Togashi does not _deserve _any praise at this stage . And even then I stil wouldn't prefer it .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 25, 2010)

Danchou said:


> 60 chapters in 5+ years. Togashi = gg



GG ?

@ Wade : I say he does not deserve it for the same reason that Danchou posted .


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 25, 2010)

What would you do if say Togashi start writing hxh again then after 1 chapter go to hiatus?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 25, 2010)

I'd be satisfied , but I stil wouldn't praise the bastard , because he's been treating his fans like shit just so he can play RPGS .

Unless you're Zonge from Toriko , that shit don't fly


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 25, 2010)

Kirihara said:


> What would you do if say Togashi start writing hxh again then after 1 chapter go to hiatus?



Riot. Tokyo shall burn


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't really care anymore, I'll be happy if he even finishes it at this rate...

As for Shin Angyo Onshi, it had some minor problems near the end. Overall it's an excellent read though


----------



## TicoTico (Sep 25, 2010)

Shin Angyo Onshi?

Manliest. Fucking. Final. Battle. _EVER!!!_ 

Seriously, though, everyone should read SAO. A masterpiece.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2010)

SAO is a masterpiece. Not much comes close to it.

Anyway anyone else think Kubo's attempt to troll like Togashi failed miserably?


----------



## Fran (Sep 25, 2010)

Since when were you under the impression you weren't reading Yearly Shounen Jump?


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 25, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> durr if it's for kids it must be terrible needs gore and tits to be good hurr


Ya cuz that's like totally what we meant when we said that Berserk and SAO is better than OP AMIRITE


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 25, 2010)

Might read SAO need confirmation on the tits, though.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 26, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> *Might read* SAO need confirmation on the tits, though.


You don't wanna miss out on this ride dude.


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> Might read SAO need confirmation on the tits, though.



Read it.  :33



KLoWn said:


> You don't wanna miss out on this ride dude.



It was an epic ride whose only problem was a weak end. I loved the end.


----------



## TicoTico (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes, there will be tits. But seriously, that's not the reason to read it 

It's _that_ good.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2010)

HxH>SAO


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 26, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> HxH>SAO



Berserk>HxH>SAO


----------



## NeBy (Sep 26, 2010)

That's all very well, but where is the review/opinion some guys here promised of "Now and then, here and there"?



As said, I thought it to be excellent. Not in a Bleach or Naruto way (if one would find those excellent to begin with, that is), though. Strictly speaking, it's not even shounen, though it begins as a typical shounen.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 26, 2010)

just wiki'ed it..seems fun, might watch it if I get the time.




Alrighty, reading SAO.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 26, 2010)

8 said:


> this thread keeps rolling even after months of hiatus. if togashi was only half as dedicated as its fans...



You said it. We're devoted to a (de)fault, I guess. Well, HxH IS excellent, after all. But still... even I am surprised that it keeps going even after months and years of hiatusses. I can't imagine any other manga(ka) pulling something of like this. Would fans of bleach keep going on, even after years of hiatus? I somehow doubt it. It's because hxh is so damn good, we keep longing for it, and because we keep longing for it, we keep this forum alive.

But still, it does 'get to' some, weaker minded, people. Their mind is obviously beginning to break down. They are now talking gibbrish like "OP > HxH", where they once used to crusify or burn people on the stake for implying such blasfemy (and rightfully so). 

Clearly, their mind has succumbed. Their judgement about what it *is* to be a high quality manga/anime has severely deteriorated. The hiatus has destroyed all their reasoning and coherent thought  - and for some there was so little to begin with, it must be said.

A sad, sad thing, it is. 


PS. I will try out that SAO everyone is talking about. Though I first have to finish an anime-series or two. Thanks to the recent hiatus, I have read and watched A LOT of other manga/anime, I must say. Some were bad, some ok, and here and there there was a very good one (as the one I talk about above).


----------



## krizma (Sep 26, 2010)

NeBy said:


> You said it. We're devoted to a (de)fault, I guess. Well, HxH IS excellent, after all. But still... even I am surprised that it keeps going even after months and years of hiatusses. I can't imagine any other manga(ka) pulling something of like this. Would fans of bleach keep going on, even after years of hiatus? I somehow doubt it. It's because hxh is so damn good, we keep longing for it, and because we keep longing for it, we keep this forum alive.
> 
> But still, it does 'get to' some, weaker minded, people. Their mind is obviously beginning to break down. They are now talking gibbrish like "OP > HxH", where they once used to crusify or burn people on the stake for implying such blasfemy (and rightfully so).
> 
> ...



You say it. 
However, true HxH fans like you and me will never get infatuated by temporary amenities and will always stay consentaneous in judgement regardless of what immane hiatuses togashi will impose on us. 
It really is sad but the day of return will come, and there is a good chance it will be as early (late) as march.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 26, 2010)

krizma said:


> You say it.



:mj



> However, true HxH fans like you and me will never get infatuated by temporary amenities and will always stay consentaneous in judgement regardless of what immane hiatuses togashi will impose on us.







> It really is sad but the day of return will come, and there is a good chance it will be as early (late) as march.



Hopefully in time to restore at least _some_ of the higher brainfunctions of said sad fans. It may be their mind will never fully recover, but that - ultimately - will be because they were weak-willed and let astray by lower-grade manga/anime, which diluted or even poisened their sense of judgement.

It must be said, though: a healthy dose of hxh may do wonders.

With a bit of luck, they will see the errors of their ways, and the brilliance of hxh chapters will once more shine upon their murky minds, thereby illuminating the rightful path of manga-excellence.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2010)

NeBy said:


> That's all very well, but where is the review/opinion some guys here promised of "Now and then, here and there"?
> 
> 
> 
> As said, I thought it to be excellent. Not in a Bleach or Naruto way (if one would find those excellent to begin with, that is), though. Strictly speaking, it's not even shounen, though it begins as a typical shounen.



Dammit get off my back woman!  

I'm gonna watch it TODAY! I've been busy!!!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2010)

Neby go read SAO rather than wasting time with porn.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 27, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Berserk>HxH>SAO



OP>Berserk>HxH>SAO

my win


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 27, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> OP>Berserk>HxH>SAO
> 
> my win



In b4 negs


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 27, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> In b4 negs



Bleach>OP>Berserk>HxH>SAO


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 27, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Bleach>OP>Berserk>HxH>SAO



Suicide note Mang


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 27, 2010)

Berserk/SAO > OP > HxH

There we go~


----------



## Danchou (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't know. Maybe mods should lock this thread until HxH continues.

It's been going nowhere for a while now.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2010)

HxH>Danchou>OP


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 27, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> Berserk/SAO > OP > HxH
> 
> There we go~



I'd be willing to agree with this one


----------



## Saiko (Sep 27, 2010)

NeBy said:


> You said it. We're devoted to a (de)fault, I guess. Well, HxH IS excellent, after all. But still... even I am surprised that it keeps going even after months and years of hiatusses. I can't imagine any other manga(ka) pulling something of like this. Would fans of bleach keep going on, even after years of hiatus? I somehow doubt it. It's because hxh is so damn good, we keep longing for it, and because we keep longing for it, we keep this forum alive.
> 
> *But still, it does 'get to' some, weaker minded, people. Their mind is obviously beginning to break down. They are now talking gibbrish like "OP > HxH", where they once used to crusify or burn people on the stake for implying such blasfemy (and rightfully so). *
> 
> ...



Most people have common sense and appreciate the work of a Hard Worker who delivers instead of a lazy Ass who comes back after Months and draws sketches and goes 2 or 3 weeks after that again on a Hiatus.

It's like a naive Girl who chooses the Hitting Boyfriend who abuses and cheats on her because his looks are better than the Nice Guy who would do everything for the Girl.

Common sense, sir.


----------



## Selva (Sep 27, 2010)

Danchou said:


> I don't know. Maybe mods should lock this thread until HxH continues.
> 
> It's been going nowhere for a while now.


Maybe we should start a new topic to talk about until the manga returns T.T Something as "what's your favorite moment in the manga", "what got you into HXH"?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 27, 2010)

the "Nice guy" example is so cliche.


----------



## TicoTico (Sep 27, 2010)

Berserk>/=SAO>HxH>OP>>>Bleach>>>everyone who hasn't read SAO yet 

I don't know about a stand-out favourite moment, but I've been hooked by the world Togashi has created. It's so outstandingly detailed and complex. Oh, and the battles are just _superb_ to any other Shonen ever.

Geneii Ryodaaan<3


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 27, 2010)

also this thread must stay open to show how loyal we are to togashi-sama.

What if he comes to NF to check on us and sees this thread locked? He'll think" These ingrates don't even care how hard I'm working to please them, I'll never finish HxH!"

So we have to keep the thread open.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Sep 27, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> also this thread must stay open to show how loyal we are to togashi-sama.
> 
> What if he comes to NF to check on us and sees this thread locked? He'll think" These ingrates don't even care how hard I'm working to please them, I'll never finish HxH!"
> 
> So we have to keep the thread open.



We must stay the course! FOR TOGASHI-SAMA


----------



## Will Smith (Sep 27, 2010)

Saiko said:


> It's like a naive Girl who chooses the Hitting Boyfriend who abuses and cheats on her because his looks are better than the Nice Guy who would do everything for the Girl.



What if the nice guy sucks in bed?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 27, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> Berserk/SAO > *OP > HxH*
> 
> There we go~





			
				Berserkhawk z said:
			
		

> I'd be willing to agree with this one


----------



## NeBy (Sep 29, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> the "Nice guy" example is so cliche.



Well, on itself he was right. Many people (I personally know some women like that, btw) fall for the wrong man/partner. Strange it may be, it attracts them, even if  - or maybe because? - he's violent, obviously cheats, etc. While they could maybe have a far better, 'nice' guy who wouldn't do all that stuff - but they aren't just interested in them. It's mostly subconsious, I think. Because even if they are aware of it themselves "I'm falling for the wrong men", they keep doing it - and complain afterwards. Rince. Repeat. Ad infinitum.


That said, the analogy was a bit farfetched. Ultimately, we're not dating or in love with Togashi himself. It's his work that interest us. And that work, in the case of HxH, is close to a masterpiece of shounen. So it's about his creation, not about him. Sure, he makes it, but really: if he suddenly gave us and kept giving us utter crap for the next years, his (and hxh's) popularity would dwindle rapidly. But as it is, in every arc there is enough genius in there, that makes us long for more.

So being a nice or a bad guy doesn't enter into it. It's more like being satisfied about a diligent, hard working painter who just paints mediocre commercial vista's, and a lazy bastard of a painter, who will, now and then, show us a true masterpiece.

I still prefer to see the masterpiece, frankly. Because in the end, a hundred hardworked and fast delivered, but mediocre 13-in-a-dozen paintings aren't worth 1 masterpiece that takes your breath away. Not in my book, anyway.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm telling you, all hunter x hunter needs to be the top selling manga ever is a few female characters with big tits....


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey, don't lump us all together, I love Togashi-sama.


----------



## Will Smith (Sep 29, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> I'm telling you, all hunter x hunter needs to be the top selling manga ever is a few female characters with big tits....



HXH does lack fanservice.


----------



## Heretic (Sep 29, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> I'm telling you, all hunter x hunter needs to be the top selling manga ever is a few female characters with big tits....



and actual chapters


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 29, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> I'm telling you, all hunter x hunter needs to be the top selling manga ever is a few female characters with big tits....


----------



## Mister B (Sep 30, 2010)

Too bad about Menchi disappearing after Hunter Exam arc and Paku's nose though. 

... I kinda miss Paku.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 30, 2010)

furinkazan88 said:


> and actual chapters



Wait...I think I asked that before, but I forgot.

What anime is it again in your sigpic?


----------



## NeBy (Sep 30, 2010)

Will Smith said:


> HXH does lack fanservice.



If you want fanservice, you should have a look at Queens' blade, instead of HxH, me thinks.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 30, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> Hey, don't lump us all together, I love Togashi-sama.



The bastard has been draging this arc out for five years while he lets his fans sit on ice and he plays games instead of doing his job .

He doesn't deserve your praise man .


----------



## Heretic (Sep 30, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Wait...I think I asked that before, but I forgot.
> 
> What anime is it again in your sigpic?



Technically not an anime, but sort of an american anime? "Avatar: The Legend of Korra" mini sequel to Avatar: The Last Airbender


----------



## Danchou (Oct 1, 2010)

Lol, saw this in the OP manga section.


*Spoiler*: _Don't look if you're not up to date with the OP manga_ 



Post timeskip Strawhats should've looked like this.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 1, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Lol, saw this in the OP manga section.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Don't look if you're not up to date with the OP manga_
> ...


 **


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Lol, saw this in the OP manga section.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Don't look if you're not up to date with the OP manga_
> ...



lol why do you need to be up to date with OP to see that pic? It has the original group. Hell it doesn't even have Robin in it who is the only spoiler i can think of for someone who is barely at 100 episodes.

That's the best picture ever btw. My new wallpaper.


----------



## Zinder (Oct 1, 2010)

How long will HxH be on hiatus? Man I swer it looks like the author doesen't give a crap about his fandom... I'm with you  guys.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2010)

Zinder said:


> How long will HxH be on hiatus? Man I swer it looks like the author doesen't give a crap about his fandom... I'm with you  guys.



Well it went on break back in april and its october already......so he'll probably come back either in Jan like he did this year or probably stay gone for another year.


----------



## Zinder (Oct 1, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Well it went on break back in april and its october already......so he'll probably come back either in Jan like he did this year or probably stay gone for another year.



couple chapters per year? Now I'm sure he just dosen't care.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 1, 2010)

Zinder said:


> couple chapters per year? Now I'm sure he just dosen't care.


You probably haven't been following HxH for very long, I'm guessing? 



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> lol why do you need to be up to date with OP to see that pic? It has the original group. Hell it doesn't even have Robin in it who is the only spoiler i can think of for someone who is barely at 100 episodes.
> 
> That's the best picture ever btw. My new wallpaper.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Cause I sort of mention that there is a timeskip in OP.


----------



## Fran (Oct 1, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Lol, saw this in the OP manga section.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Don't look if you're not up to date with the OP manga_
> ...



OH MY GOD   This was almost as good as the Gon cosplay.
Almost.


----------



## Zinder (Oct 1, 2010)

Danchou said:


> You probably haven't been following HxH for very long, I'm guessing?




Well that may be true, but tell methen, is there any valid reason for such slow publishing speed or is the author just lazy?


----------



## Danchou (Oct 1, 2010)

Jump has never given reasons as to why Togashi keeps going on month- and yearlong breaks.

There's been a lot of speculation ranging from sickness, writers block, his dislike of the pressure at SJ, his lack of assistants, divorce/real life issues, him redrawing the volume releases and the most popular one: Togashi's just being lazy.


----------



## Fran (Oct 1, 2010)

Actually, the most popular theory is the DragonQuest one.



Zinder said:


> Well that may be true, but tell methen, is there any valid reason for such slow publishing speed or is the author just lazy?



Togashi is writing for a magazine called Yearly Shounen Jump.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 1, 2010)

I file that under lazy.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2010)

> Well that may be true, but tell methen, is there any valid reason for such slow publishing speed or is the author just lazy?



Togashi has spent the last few years trying to solve child poverty, tut tut calling him lazy


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2010)

Danchou said:


> You probably haven't been following HxH for very long, I'm guessing?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



But they're in their sabaody arc clothes in the picture.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 2, 2010)

Bakuman has an anime!!  

Tempus fugit! I remember the day it wasn't even a manga!

They sure made it fast. I'm going to check out there first episode right now, hopefully they ddid a good job.


Pitty it isn't Psyren, though. 

Edit: Fuck, I first thought it was something totally different! Luckily I recognised the weird potted-head of his uncles' anime/manga main character. I don't know if they did a smart thing with that; people who don't know Bakuman will almost certainly turn away when they see the intro (at least, the older target audience, while the very young ones who would watch that will be turned off by the actual anime).


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2010)

I could just beat the shit out of togashi right now.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Oct 4, 2010)

No you wouldn't.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 4, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> No you wouldn't.



It would be more appropriate to say he 'couldn't beat the shit out of Togashi right now'' as he didn't say he ''will beat the shit out of Togashi''.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 5, 2010)

So people still posting in this thread , that's very sad.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 7, 2010)

Whoever drew this needs to do one for every character.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 7, 2010)

DGM hiatusses, Naruto Hiatusses, One Piece hiatusses, Bleach hiatusses.

Togashi has set a trend in SJ.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 7, 2010)

Danchou said:


> DGM hiatusses, Naruto Hiatusses, One Piece hiatusses, Bleach hiatusses.
> 
> Togashi has set a trend in SJ.



Yeah...

Review-of-"Now and Then, Here and there" hiatusses...


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 7, 2010)

^Just because I'm curious and since you seemed to enjoy Now and Then, Here and there.What did you think of: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hamdo as a character and did you think he worked as a villain?

I thought he was hilarious mostly, but it seemed a bit ridiculous that his soldiers followed him for so long without mutiny
Overall I found it odd that he managed to keep his position, despite being such an obvious nutjob.

It's been many years since I've seen the series, so I cant recall all the details. His death scene was unforgettable though...


----------



## NeBy (Oct 8, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> ^Just because I'm curious and since you seemed to enjoy Now and Then, Here and there.What did you think of:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well, viewed from our perspective (with our current sense of morals/ethics, free speech and powerful and (in theory) independent mass-media), it does seem unlikely. However, since it's in another place and/or time, it's difficult to say. Generally speaking, it IS quite possible though: many Roman emperors were raving lunatics too (though a collegue of mine made a good point in his speech; about the question whether Roman Emperors were truly mad, or if they just seemed this way to us, but, in fact, it was quite normal behaviour for someone who had absolute power. His conclusion was, that there were few emperors who were, in the classical medical sense, mad. One exception might have been Caligula (due to a description of some physical traits).)

In any case, history provides us with many examples of emperors, kings and dictators who weren't alright in the head and were complete lunatics, according to our contemporary sense of ethics.

It's true he comes over funny sometimes, but that actually augments the sense of discomfort and uneasiness when suddenly, in some scenes, he clearly isn't just an unharmful fool. (The scene where he's alone with the little girl comes to mind). Also, the fact that he keeps being followed for so long, is because of the devotion of his second in command (forgot the name of that woman; it's been a while, and I'm bad at names). The reason for that loyality is unknown, because we don't really know the exact relationship between the two. And it's through her, mainly, that all orders were passed down the line of command. I don't think many 'common' soldiers ever got to see their leader, except in a broadcast, maybe.
Besides; as for his army, they were being skillfully brainwashed, which was one of the main focuspoints of the anime, in fact.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Oct 8, 2010)

Is it true level E is getting an anime?


----------



## Danchou (Oct 8, 2010)

According to wikipedia who got it from the producers at some animestand, it is. 

I've always wanted to check Level E out.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 8, 2010)

Danchou said:


> According to wikipedia who got it from the producers at some animestand, it is.
> 
> I've always wanted to check Level E out.



You mean the manga?  Well, it's one of the lesser known works of Togashi, true. I had put off reading it for a long time too, but when I finally did, I was pleasantly surprised. Sure, it's totally different than hxh, but it was actually quite funny and original.

There isn't an overall 'encompassing' story though, it's more like a bunch of small stories put together, with the main character (and his alien friend) as a thin red line.

But I think it's good that it gets an anime. I always thought it would make a neet little funny anime, for about 12 episodes or so (I doubt they can make it a 26-series one).


Edit: just checked wikipedia out. Well, there you have it: 12-13 episodes, just as I tought/said.   I always found it weird no-one came up with the idea of making a short anime-series of it.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 8, 2010)

posting after a long ass time ... how has everyone been 

So any word on when Togashi is gonna restart the manga ??

I also have some news. I've been accepted at Cambridge University for my doctoral studies  

Gonna start in a few days


----------



## NeBy (Oct 8, 2010)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> posting after a long ass time ... how has everyone been
> 
> So any word on when Togashi is gonna restart the manga ??
> 
> ...



Cambridge? Well done, dear chap. It's not easy to get into that University (certainly not if you're from the mainland, anyway). Only yesterday, I had a conversation with a friend of mine (post-doc Classics Department) who had been visiting Cambridge and Oxford. Compared to our universities, they still have a touch more...well, I wouldn't say they're better in every respect, but at least more standing and more... well, hard to define. But they're widely regarded as the 'best' in Europe, and for a reason. 

We should have a classy, high quality, renowned university on the mainland as well. There was talk about creating an EU one, but it went nowhere, it seems. 

Though... my friend was even more impressed by the library of Oxford; he couldn't stop talking about it. And the 'academic atmosphere' was quite pleasant too. That was also something another friend of mine said (also post-doc, of classical languages and history). They both were very enthousiastic about it. Makes me want to visit too, but I can't readily leave for a few months, like they can.

I believe you did Engineering? Thinking of getting a post-doc too, afterwards?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Oct 8, 2010)

ITT we have fucking scholars.

We can't close it.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 8, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Cambridge? Well done, dear chap. It's not easy to get into that University (not if you're from the mainland, anyway). Only yesterday, I had a conversation with a friend of mine (post-doc Classics Department) who had been visiting Cambridge and Oxford. Compared to our universities, they still have a touch more...well, I wouldn't say they're better in every respect, but at least more standing and more... well, hard to define. But they're widely regarded as the 'best' in Europe, and for a reason.
> 
> We should have a classy, high quality, renowned university on the mainland as well. There was talk about creating an EU one, but it went nowhere, it seems.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the wishes XD. Yeah, it isn't ... only I know how incredibly lucky I am. In fact, even in my wildest dreams did I imagine such a scenario ... but one thing led to another and I got the admission. 

Yeah I did my Engineering and the doctoral topic is also in Engineering. The plan right now is to do a Post-doc after this but lets see how things go. 

From your post I gather you've completed/completing your doctoral study ... am I right ?


----------



## NeBy (Oct 8, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> ITT we have fucking scholars.
> 
> We can't close it.



Well...if there would be any scholars in an anime-forum, it would be in the HxH section... 


Edit: @shanks; ah, I diverted a bit. It's quite off-topic. I just wanted to say congrats, since I know how difficult it is to get in such a renowned university. And coincidentally it just happens that I went out with my friends last night, who were talking a lot about it too (they have been there for some months, one fairly recently, even). But anyway, since anime is purely my hobby and I like some anonymity, and I kinda don't want it to see related to my r/l persona, I prefer not to say more of it. Just one recommendation; if you want to build an academic career: be sure to publish a lot of A1-papers (not sure if it's called that in English, but you know what I mean: being published in renowned peer-reviewed magazines). Nowadays, that is everything, if you want to climb the academic ladder. A bit regretable, because I always felt there are shortcommings in that system, but I guess we have to have something of an objective measurement.


And now back to topic: Togashi. Well, the latest news is: his Level E is gonna be turned into an anime.


As for HxH: no news.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2010)

I can't believe Level E gets an anime while we still haven't had ant arc animated yet.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 8, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I can't believe Level E gets an anime while we still haven't had ant arc animated yet.



It has its logic. Level E is finished: no (unpleasant) surprises there.

HxH isn't, and with Togashi you never know when or if it's going to get finished. There were talks about making an anime of the ant-arc when he was half-way. Luckily (or wisely), they didn't go through with it. If they had, they would have had to wait for another 4 years for him to finish the other half - or they would have had to improvise and come up with some self-invented crap and filler, and no fan would have been happy about that.


Also: while we rail and moan and sigh, we...are all going to watch the Level E anime when it comes out, aren't we? We can't help ourselves.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Oct 8, 2010)

Lol Level E is getting an Anime? Crazy....


----------



## Selva (Oct 8, 2010)

The Chimera Ant arc has some great fights that will look epic if animated T_T Togashi needs to get off his butt and start writing again dammit


----------



## NeBy (Oct 9, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> The Chimera Ant arc has some great fights that will look epic if animated T_T Togashi needs to get off his butt and start writing again dammit



You sure have a lot of sigpics of (somewhat pervy) spiderboy Alois. Fancy him more than ciel? 

Kuroshitsuji is great, though I remain a bit dubious about the end; the end of season 1 was unsurpassable, me thinks.

As for Togashi: I don't think he will write/draw anything before the end of the year, frankly.

In fact, it could well be he has to give input on/about his Level E anime, now.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 9, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Well...if there would be any scholars in an anime-forum, it would be in the HxH section...
> 
> 
> Edit: @shanks; ah, I diverted a bit. It's quite off-topic. I just wanted to say congrats, since I know how difficult it is to get in such a renowned university. And coincidentally it just happens that I went out with my friends last night, who were talking a lot about it too (they have been there for some months, one fairly recently, even). But anyway, since anime is purely my hobby and I like some anonymity, and I kinda don't want it to see related to my r/l persona, I prefer not to say more of it. Just one recommendation; if you want to build an academic career: be sure to publish a lot of A1-papers (not sure if it's called that in English, but you know what I mean: being published in renowned peer-reviewed magazines). Nowadays, that is everything, if you want to climb the academic ladder. A bit regretable, because I always felt there are shortcommings in that system, but I guess we have to have something of an objective measurement.
> ...



last off topic post - yep, I know about publishing in good peer reviewed journals - In fact, I have already published one, which was the primary reason why I got this offer in the first place. 


Whats Level E (I've been away from anime and manga for some time) ? 
Is it any good ? I mean, is it HxH level ?
Any links to the manga ?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 9, 2010)

How's the latest chapter, guys?  Since bleach is on hiatus, I figured I'd come here fore support.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 9, 2010)

I see that nothing has changed =/

Everyone is on hiatus then lol


----------



## Selva (Oct 9, 2010)

NeBy said:


> You sure have a lot of sigpics of (somewhat pervy) spiderboy Alois. Fancy him more than ciel?
> 
> Kuroshitsuji is great, though I remain a bit dubious about the end; the end of season 1 was unsurpassable, me thinks.


I fancy them both, but Alois is... >.< err I have a soft spot for that poor little bastard 
The ending of season II was a major wtf for me at first =_____= but the more I think about it the more I actually like it!  my poor Sebby though T_T Hopefully there's going to be a season III.
I started reading the manga and I agree, it's great. ^^


NeBy said:


> In fact, it could well be he has to give input on/about his Level E anime, now.


Is Level E any good?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2010)

lol everything is on hiatus except OP. Ant arc should have finished this year. There is only like 6 chapters left in it anyway, may as well animate the shit now and go on a break halfway and animate the other half once togashi finishes it up completely. 

I'm starting to wonder will he even do another arc after this one.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 9, 2010)

I haven't waited half a decade just for him to stop at the Ant arc.

He'd better make Kuroro win over Hisoka the most epic fight of all shounen or I'll be coming after him.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Oct 10, 2010)

Danchou said:


> He'd better make Kuroro win over Hisoka the most epic fight of all shounen



he will, trust me


----------



## NeBy (Oct 12, 2010)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> last off topic post - yep, I know about publishing in good peer reviewed journals - In fact, I have already published one, which was the primary reason why I got this offer in the first place.
> 
> 
> Whats Level E (I've been away from anime and manga for some time) ?
> ...





selvaspeedy said:


> I fancy them both, but Alois is... >.< err I have a soft spot for that poor little bastard
> The ending of season II was a major wtf for me at first =_____= but the more I think about it the more I actually like it!  my poor Sebby though T_T Hopefully there's going to be a season III.
> I started reading the manga and I agree, it's great. ^^
> 
> Is Level E any good?



As I said a bit earlier, Level E is pretty good, but a totally different genre  than HxH. It's specifically meant to be funny - albeit sometimes with a dark horror-esque flavour, and does a decent job at that. It could even be said it might be meant as some sort of persiflage of the real horror-sci-fi; it uses all the classical ingredients from it, but at the end, it's turned all upside down. Using classical themes/influences from a certain genre and making something else of it, really is a trademark of Togashi.

The stories aren't over-complex, but most have a good twist in them, and are pretty original - as to be expected, from Toagshi. There is no encompassing 'grand' story, though...but the main character and his alien 'guest' (it's a sci-fi) form the thin red line through the whole bundle of different arcs and stories.

I thought it was pretty neat, but you have to like the (humorous) sci-fi genre.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 13, 2010)

NeBy said:


> As I said a bit earlier, Level E is pretty good, but a totally different genre  than HxH. It's specifically meant to be funny - albeit sometimes with a dark horror-esque flavour, and does a decent job at that. It could even be said it might be meant as some sort of persiflage of the real horror-sci-fi; it uses all the classical ingredients from it, but at the end, it's turned all upside down. Using classical themes/influences from a certain genre and making something else of it, really is a trademark of Togashi.
> 
> The stories aren't over-complex, but most have a good twist in them, and are pretty original - as to be expected, from Toagshi. There is no encompassing 'grand' story, though...but the main character and his alien 'guest' (it's a sci-fi) form the thin red line through the whole bundle of different arcs and stories.
> 
> I thought it was pretty neat, but you have to like the (humorous) sci-fi genre.



Do you have any links to Level E?


----------



## Selva (Oct 14, 2010)

NeBy, thanks for the info. It sounds interesting so I might give it a try.
Oh, I found it here btw:
ch.292


----------



## Wonder_Y (Oct 14, 2010)

HxH is a fantastic manga, so i'd really like to see Togashi come back. I've reread it a few times and its consistency gets me everytime. I'd also like to see more ways that nen could be implemented.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 16, 2010)

Right, right.

So, anyway, guys, where is that promised review/opinion of "Now and Then, Here and There"?


----------



## NeBy (Oct 19, 2010)

Why is it so quiet inhere? 

I know Togashi doesn't do shit, but that never stopped us before...


----------



## Krombacher (Oct 19, 2010)

Because I don't know what to write

I don't even know the names of the main debate guys anymore.

Kuroro >>> I don't know anymore..

I liked that fat guy and that octopus but I forgot their names. And I have like zero motivation to reread HxH when Togashi never ends this manga.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 19, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Because I don't know what to write
> 
> I don't even know the names of the main debate guys anymore.
> 
> ...



Well, youve remembered the most important one. 

There *are no* other main debate characters. 

Octosquid. Check. But fat guy? ...hmm..yupi? The royal guard ant?



My...how many months has it been, yet? I've lost the count. Is Togashi going for another 2 year hiatus?





PS. I just discovered that a prickly pear (or cactus fruit) hasn't stolen its name...

yeah, well, that's what you get for trying out something new...and with bear hands...


----------



## .access timeco. (Oct 20, 2010)

I decided to read Level E and, damn, it is THAT good! Seriously, it's amazing. If it was longer it could become annoying, so maybe it is a good thing it was so short.

You can also read it at mangafox: 306 Raw

The only problem is that everybody in the manga calls this character "Prince", but the group that translated it, I don't know why, decided to not translated it. So you read everybody calling him Ouji and you mistake it for his name (i.e. he is NOT called Ouji, ouji is just prince in japanese... just in case you are gonna read it)


----------



## Danchou (Oct 21, 2010)

lol, HxH

OP is where it's at



Let's let this excuse for a thread rest until Togashi actually starts churning out some chapters.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 21, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Why is it so quiet inhere?
> 
> I know Togashi doesn't do shit, but that never stopped us before...



Yeah - it is too quiet indeed 

Agree with Danchou's comment about OP being 

Also thinking of giving Level E a shot - but I will need to squeeze some time out for it first. 

If you want a topic - I can always harp about how my Cambridge experience is going


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2010)

SJ really needs HxH back.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 21, 2010)

Where's my HunterXHunter


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2010)

> Where's my HunterXHunter



He using its sketches to wipe his own ass.


----------



## Selva (Oct 22, 2010)

Damn... It's taking too long! I want mah HXH!  


Krombacher said:


> I don't even know the names of the main debate guys anymore.
> 
> *Kuroro >>> I don't know anymore.*.


Kuroro >>> Hisoka. There you go 


> I liked that fat guy


Tompa perhaps. You had a thing for him iirc


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 22, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> He using its sketches to wipe his own ass.



He shouldn't, there's better toilet paper out there like Bleach.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 22, 2010)

*hxh fanfic anime*

Another scene of the ant-arc fanfic HxH anime:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwHIB4AQp-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Proxy (Oct 22, 2010)

That was pretty good. Whoever did that has some skills.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2010)

What is the name of the guy with the big pipe ?


----------



## Selva (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh that video is pretty good.


Blinky said:


> What is the name of the guy with the big pipe ?


Morau or Morel.


----------



## Master Bait (Oct 23, 2010)

After 2 fucking years (more or less)...

Where's my Hunter X Hunter?! 

Togashi better get back on track before I even forget the names of the characters.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 23, 2010)

Proxy said:


> That was pretty good. Whoever did that has some skills.



Yeah, I thought so too.

And he has eye for detail. Look at the very last bit, where Pitou whiped her nose a bit in a daze. How cute!


----------



## God Movement (Oct 23, 2010)

Togashi should be back already


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't care anymore.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't think anyone really does at this point


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 23, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Another scene of the ant-arc fanfic HxH anime:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwHIB4AQp-M[/YOUTUBE]



Waaaay better than the lazy ass people that produce most shonen anime nowadays. I hope if we ever do get ant arc that the quality for most of the fights are at least like this because Greed Island in the anime was fucking atrocious!!!!


----------



## DocTerror (Oct 23, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Togashi should be back already



I have a feeling it won't start again til January or Febuary.


----------



## Neelon (Oct 23, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> I don't care anymore.



We all don't, until the hiatus ends.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 23, 2010)

This is a great classic to remember.


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 23, 2010)

A really great manga... the creator could of made it a lot more popular if he gave some fan service, this arc sort of fails compared to the other ones and I really disliked the transition into this arc. Despite that I cant wait until it comes back!


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 23, 2010)

yes, fan service... like working on his mango instead of wasting away his life with idolfuckingmaster and dragon warriors.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 23, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Yeah, I thought so too.
> 
> And he has eye for detail. Look at the very last bit, where Pitou whiped her nose a bit in a daze. How cute!



Yup. That attention to detail is pretty good. 

I feel like Togashi's going this on purpose


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2010)

Fucking Idol master.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Oct 24, 2010)

Keep strong my comrades.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the support.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 24, 2010)

I thought it was dragon quest? Now its idol masters? jesus just finish one game and get back to your manga, man. 

You guys can't be satisfied with Menchi and turtleneck sweater big boobs Shizuku? Or the hunter who was giving the black dude a footjob during york shin?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Oct 25, 2010)

You must give me a link to the footjob, sir.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 25, 2010)

it's trueeeeeeeeee


more money for the lazy bastard


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks to that he won't work for a few years.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 25, 2010)

I can;t think of anyone less deserving in the industry


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Oct 25, 2010)

O goddammit, I didn't even think of the money from that anime making him able to not go back to writing this manga.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 25, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> You must give me a link to the footjob, sir.



I think it was episode 48.


Also lol at studio pierrot doing Level E.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 25, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> it's trueeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> more money for the lazy bastard



Yes.

Well.

Who the fuck is Azan?


----------



## HazardNights (Oct 27, 2010)

Neelon said:


> We all don't, until the hiatus ends.



Possible. Getting to the point that even when it does come back I won't care. I haven't re-read any of the chapters and wasn't even looking for this thread but simply browsing this section and was curious about what was being said. I  think it's time I moved on from the series and author.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 27, 2010)

HazardNights said:


> Possible. Getting to the point that even when it does come back I won't care. I haven't re-read any of the chapters and wasn't even looking for this thread but simply browsing this section and was curious about what was being said. I  think it's time I moved on from the series and author.



Nonsense. We all complain in huge amounts , and often rightfully so. Togashi just keeps being assholish, and we, as fans, don't get any respect. But... even after all this, after all the mangaka abuse, when push comes to shove, we will ALWAYS look for the next chapter of Togashi.

We just can't help ourselves.

Even for Level E: how many of us will watch the anime? I bet almost everyone on this forum.

I don't know how he does it, but we're just aficionados.


----------



## Will Smith (Oct 28, 2010)

HazardNights said:


> I  think it's time I moved on from the series and author.



Happy trails.


----------



## mali (Oct 28, 2010)

Whe does the manga come back from hiatus?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 28, 2010)

twinrasengan said:


> Whe does the manga come back from hiatus?



when Togashi stops playing video games


----------



## mali (Oct 28, 2010)

post nuke meryem will start pwning MOFAS.i hope Killua gets the same power up as Gons he would be uber srong.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 28, 2010)

This would have been in the high 400+ chapters more if Togashi was as consistent with work as the so called big three. I honestly believe HXH could have been a Masterpiece and trend setter for a new generation of Mangakas just like Dragonball. Togashi could have retired a legend after completing HXH and gone on to be revered as a master of his trade. Instead all that will deservingly go to Oda, who works hard and appreciates his fans. While Togashi will forever live on the remnants of what was once a fantastic piece of fiction. Instead in a few years time you will have your kids and depending on how long Togashi lives your kids kids asking the age old question "where ze fuck is moi HunterxHunter chapter and how long will this lazy bastard stay on hiatus".


----------



## Selva (Oct 28, 2010)

If Togashi at least gives some reasonable excuses for his long ass hiatuses, I wouldn't be this pissed or mad at him... seems like he just doesn't give a damn any more :/


Tempproxy said:


> Instead in a few years time you will have your kids and depending on how long Togashi lives your kids kids asking the age old question "where ze fuck is moi HunterxHunter chapter and how long will this lazy bastard stay on hiatus".


lol ze horror


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 28, 2010)

Oda inspired fairytail. honestly Togashi work would have had a positive effect on manga, Oda is just leading the charge of japs manga degeneration.


----------



## Will Smith (Oct 28, 2010)

I honestly don't think Togashi cares about being a legend or being as big as Oda is right now.


----------



## kibs (Oct 28, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Oda inspired fairytail. honestly Togashi work would have had a positive effect on manga, Oda is just leading the charge of japs manga degeneration.


lol at this. HxH apparently inspired Naruto, while YuYu looks like, well, Bleach.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 28, 2010)

Hes too busy playing fucking world of pissing warcraft

god he is such a douche


----------



## Danchou (Oct 28, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> This would have been in the high 400+ chapters more if Togashi was as consistent with work as the so called big three. I honestly believe HXH could have been a Masterpiece and trend setter for a new generation of Mangakas just like Dragonball. Togashi could have retired a legend after completing HXH and gone on to be revered as a master of his trade. Instead all that will deservingly go to Oda, who works hard and appreciates his fans. While Togashi will forever live on the remnants of what was once a fantastic piece of fiction. Instead in a few years time you will have your kids and depending on how long Togashi lives your kids kids asking the age old question "where ze fuck is moi HunterxHunter chapter and how long will this lazy bastard stay on hiatus".


Ain't this the goddamn truth.

What a waste of potential.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 29, 2010)

kibs said:


> lol at this. HxH apparently inspired Naruto, while YuYu looks like, well, Bleach.



DBZ is one piece. hell to togashi credit naruto part 1 and bleach up to post SS arc was considered top manga. Yeah you can't really ignore the badness of part 2 naruto or current bleach but i wouldn't credit that to hxh or yyh.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Oct 29, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Nonsense. We all complain in huge amounts , and often rightfully so. Togashi just keeps being assholish, and we, as fans, don't get any respect. But... even after all this, after all the mangaka abuse, when push comes to shove, we will ALWAYS look for the next chapter of Togashi.
> 
> We just can't help ourselves.
> 
> ...



I don't know if I will watch Level E yet, never read the manga. Is it any good?
I enjoyed YYH and Love HxH for reference.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 29, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Ain't this the goddamn truth.
> 
> What a waste of potential.



Yes. He's like the Polywell of manga. If manga were fusion, that's to say.



JashinistShockTrooper said:


> I don't know if I will watch Level E yet, never read the manga. Is it any good?
> I enjoyed YYH and Love HxH for reference.



Well, scroll a bit; you're the third one asking me this, and I've already made a post about it a bit earlier.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Oct 29, 2010)

Naruto Part 1 and the Bleach SS arcs were very good...these definantly had some togashi influeneces..but these respective mangakas actually seemed to have a plan for the story.

well if you look at Naruto Pt.2 and Bleach post S arc...the mangakas lost their sense of direction.


Honestly, Togashi could care less about being a legend.

I think he rather be a devout family man..and do his manga as a side project to our chagrin.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 29, 2010)

He rather be a devout dragon quest player...
Oda is a family man


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 29, 2010)

lol oda didn't influence that fairy tail shit, toryiama did. oda and the fairy tail dude were doing manga at the same time back when the fairy tail dude was writing Rave. Rave ain't that much better than fairy tail so dude was never a good writer to begin with. 

Not trying to ride oda's nuts but i don't want to blame him because a bunch of other mangaka have the creativity of a 15 year old.

I've come a conclusion. If togashi doesn't finish this arc up when he returns and goes on hiatus again with it up in the air i will drop the series. The old anime and my manga volumes will hold me over for the rest of my life if he togashi just wants to be a lazy dick about things and not finish what he starts.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Oct 29, 2010)

The arc will probably finish up in the next volume.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 30, 2010)

Lol @ all the anti togashi sentiments - 
Yeah I also feel that HxH has been a great anime so far and with the potential to have equalled OP in terms of awesomeness and Togashi is a lazyass. 

But I'm getting tired of seeing people coming to this thread just throw a few more expletives at Togashi. I'd rather that people reminisced about the good things in HxH. There are a lot more things to do in life than bitch about Togashi's laziness ...

IMO, I'll be glad if HxH comes back and continues regularly, but if it doesn't, it won't be the end of my world. 
Also, please don't take anything away from what Togashi has done so far.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 30, 2010)

Togashi can suck dick thats all I have to say, he has a responsibility hes so immature


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 30, 2010)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Lol @ all the anti togashi sentiments -
> Yeah I also feel that HxH has been a great anime so far and with the potential to have equalled OP in terms of awesomeness and Togashi is a lazyass.
> 
> But I'm getting tired of seeing people coming to this thread just throw a few more expletives at Togashi. I'd rather that people reminisced about the good things in HxH. There are a lot more things to do in life than bitch about Togashi's laziness ...
> ...



People can only talk about oh remember so and so moment wasn?t that awesome" for so long. People are coming in this thread and "throwing a few expletives" out of sheer frustration. The man takes breaks and doesn?t leave a reason as to why and then pops up a few years later to drop a limited number of chapters and then fucks of back to whatever he feels like doing. Its rather tedious and frustrating and people can only be patient for so long. Also no one is taking away anything from what he has done, we all just feel like HXH was never able to reach it's full potential due in part to Togashis constant break, oh and at it's best HXH just doesn?t equal One Piece in awesomeness...............it eclipse it.


----------



## Will Smith (Oct 30, 2010)

> *we all* just feel like HXH was never able to reach it's full potential due in part to Togashis constant break



I don't feel that way, he can take all the breaks he wants just as long as he comes back it's all good.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 30, 2010)

I still can't get over gon's power up 

-yeah,I'm no longer waiting but be so damn sure I'll be looking forward to it ,whenever it's back

-and welcome back shanks
good to see you


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 30, 2010)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Lol @ all the anti togashi sentiments -
> Yeah I also feel that HxH has been a great anime so far and with the potential to have equalled OP in terms of awesomeness and Togashi is a lazyass.
> .



HXH anime did surpass OP in awesomeness. The HXH anime is like 10+ years old and it has better animation, better fights, better story and better characters than OP.  The OP anime has terrible pacing, art, animation, fight sequences and character designs compared to HXH. I like the OP manga a lot bit its not HXH. 

HXH anime>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>OP anime
HXH manga>>>>>>>OP manga

The OP anime shouldn't even be compared. Shits so bad it makes OP look worse than it actually is.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Oct 30, 2010)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> *Togashi can suck dick thats all I have to say*, he has a responsibility *hes so immature*





You're just a bastion of maturity.


----------



## .access timeco. (Oct 30, 2010)

Well, I don't pay Togashi, I don't pay for my HxH share, I don't even buy products related to it. I hardly see how I am deserved of any respect from Togashi, so if he stops the manga just because he is licking his foot, I have no right to feel disrespected.

Regarding to manga, I am merely a leecher. And that's a word that says a lot. Leech.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 30, 2010)

wtf, go buy a manga volume then. What's 7 bucks out your pocket?


----------



## God Movement (Oct 30, 2010)

Depends on his financial situation.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

After re-reading the match with Gon, it's not as bad as people made it out to be. Yes, it was a power-up, but had it not happened, Gon would have lost and possibly have been killed.

On the topic of Togashi, HxH would have been the same regardless if it was consistent or not, but the hiatus is simply annoying because of how long and frequent it occurs. Going by this pace, it won't be finished until a good number of years from now.


----------



## fakund1to (Oct 30, 2010)

The problem isn't the power-up, the problem is the manga has been stuck in the same arc for too long, it has been boring for a while now. That, coupled with togashi's brakes have killed the manga IMHO.

I can understand people who are angry or whatever, a manga with great potential turned into shit, I mean a chapter about the fucking octopus? you kidding me?


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

fakund1to said:


> The problem isn't the power-up, the problem is the manga has been stuck in the same arc for too long, it has been boring for a while now. That, coupled with togashi's brakes have killed the manga IMHO.
> 
> I can understand people who are angry or whatever, a manga with great potential turned into shit, I mean a chapter about the fucking octopus? you kidding me?



Truth be told, compare it to Bleach where since Ichigo's been in Hueco Mundo, from that point on it's been one lengthy arc. Some good character development we've had, but having the King as he is now, it just makes you wonder how things are going to turn out.

I just hope these breaks isn't due to him planning out 10 chapter releases before going back on hiatus.


----------



## Wade (Oct 30, 2010)

It's useless to hope. He'll do whatever he wants to.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 30, 2010)

You know it's gonna happen.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Danchou said:


> You know it's gonna happen.





Ah, those were the days...


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2010)

Shit thats depressing.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 30, 2010)

It's reality.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 30, 2010)

.....................

seriously,wtf,that power up was so wrong on many levels


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

It had to be done. Still, with Gon missing an arm and useless, looks like a major training arc is coming up.

P.S. Ging is a bum. The world is in danger and he's a recluse


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 30, 2010)

no
I'm sure,togashi could have thought of something
unless,may be,he already made a big arc about nenless gon


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> no
> I'm sure,togashi could have thought of something
> unless,may be,he already made a big arc about nenless gon



Togashi still has to figure out what he's going to do with Meruem. I don't think it was the best of plan for Gon, but unless Gon didn't fight Pitou with that power-up, how could he have won?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 30, 2010)

about meruem,don't worry,I'm 100% sure togashi planned everything about this arc years ago



> t unless Gon didn't fight Pitou with that power-up, how could he have won?



come on,you're  just justifying every power up in shonen history
togashi is togashi because he can solve this stuff without resolving to bullshit


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> about meruem,don't worry,I'm 100% sure togashi planned everything about this arc years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right. As good as Togashi has made the story, resorting to a power-up like this is a bit much. I would have wanted to see a good fight between the two, but I still know that Pitou's level is significantly above Gon's.

If he teamed up with someone, it could have been done.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm actually glad we at least got to see a huge powerup for Gon with a pretty big consequence. I'd have facepalmed if Gon beat Nef with the power he's shown to have had at that moment. Even Killua said that they couldn't beat Nef if they all ganged up together.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

What happened to all of these supposedly strong hunters?

You'd think Netero would come with more than 2, in which one wouldn't chicken out and run.

This arc needs more Razor.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 30, 2010)

God Movement said:


> It's reality.



It's me?! 

:mj




Proxy said:


> You're right. As good as Togashi has made the story, resorting to a power-up like this is a bit much. I would have wanted to see a good fight between the two, but I still know that Pitou's level is significantly above Gon's.
> 
> If he teamed up with someone, it could have been done.





Danchou said:


> I'm actually glad we at least got to see a huge powerup for Gon with a pretty big consequence. I'd have facepalmed if Gon beat Nef with the power he's shown to have had at that moment. Even Killua said that they couldn't beat Nef if they all ganged up together.



So...where have you guys/gals been?  (Also at hgfds)

I held the fort for the last two weeks! It was lonely in here!

One can only complain about Togashi for so long  (without getting thirsty)



Edit: Anyone seen the more recent anime "The Legend of the Legendary Heroes"? The title is a bit...meh, and the running joke with the dango goes on a bit too long, but... I think it's not a shabby anime. It's better then most of the recent anime in its genre, in fact.

And anyone seen shiki? It's a bit creepy, that one.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Don't worry about the details. We're here 

Edit: I haven't checked out either. I've heard of Shiki and wanted to check it out.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 30, 2010)

Tbh, I threw this thread out of my subscriptions for a while. Everytime I saw it bumped I thought HxH came back. It get's tiring after a while.


----------



## fakund1to (Oct 30, 2010)

Danchou said:


> I'm actually glad we at least got to see a huge powerup for Gon with a pretty big consequence. I'd have facepalmed if Gon beat Nef with the power he's shown to have had at that moment. Even Killua said that they couldn't beat Nef if they all ganged up together.



To be honest, we don't know the consequences. Knowing how good togashi is he probably will have a satisfying excuse so Gon can regain his powers back and not suck. 

His pace will still be shit though  because of my sig I may sound like a tard, but If he had Oda's pace (putting a lot of content in one chapter). I think people would be much happier with HxH. Or at least if he released weekly, It'd be like Bleach, semi-enjoyable for some, and great for others.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 30, 2010)

please don't compare it to bleach anymore. you're making my heart ache.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2010)

Togashi just fucking hire an artist already and let him do the work, while you can fap all day to idol master.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 31, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Togashi just fucking hire an artist already and let him do the work, while you can fap all day to idol master.



Or play Dragon Quest


----------



## Selva (Oct 31, 2010)

Actually, I didn't mind the power up that much when it happened to Gon but I'd rage if it happens to Killua too. It will seem as if Togashi is taking the easy way out and I won't like it. Gon had more reasons for this power up IMO (Kaito's death then seeing Pitou after that then his hope of Kaito being revived and then knowing the truth that it's too late and Kaito is already gone). It all kinda made sense he'd take such extreme decision when he was that desperate and pissed to defeat Pitou. I don't see Killua doing the same thing (unless if to protect Gon somehow even though I still don't think he'd do such thing).
Anyway, that was me rambling so don't mind it 

Now, since I'm still rambling... How do you guys think Togashi will finish off Meryem in the end? I know there was a similar thread like that when we had our own subsection but maybe some of you have some new ideas or theories about it. I'm still holding to my own theory that the King's body won't be able to handle such power in the end and it will be destroyed little by little on its own until he dies with kumogi holding his hands and telling him it's gonna be ok .


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2010)

^Probably the most logical thing that could happen to him. I still think he should have died a few chapters ago before the break from having too much nen at once and not knowing how to use it all properly due to lack of years of experience and knowing his body. I'm surprised togashi didn't go that route. Getting such power so fast should have took a toll on his body already. Resulting in death.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 31, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> ^Probably the most logical thing that could happen to him. I still think he should have died a few chapters ago before the break from having too much nen at once and not knowing how to use it all properly due to lack of years of experience and knowing his body. I'm surprised togashi didn't go that route. Getting such power so fast should have took a toll on his body already. Resulting in death.



Well...he's definitely going to kill Poofu first.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 31, 2010)

In comes the only man capable of stopping Meruem 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kuroro


----------



## Indignant Guile (Oct 31, 2010)

lol comparing bleach to hxh...

anyway...the thing with the king is he really does not care about world domination...he is an incomplete fickle being, he will always have the mindset of a child.

He wasnt allowed to completely mature in his mothers wound...


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Well...he's definitely going to kill Poofu first.



Pufu should have been dead. I don't know why he didn't just have killua kill him back when he was trying to hide all the evidence of komugi existing. His plan isn't going to work, it never was and no one believes it is. He's an annoying sneaky shit. 

Didn't yupi die?


----------



## XxShadowxX (Oct 31, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> lol comparing bleach to hxh...
> 
> anyway...the thing with the king is he really does not care about world domination...he is an incomplete fickle being, he will always have the mindset of a child.
> 
> He wasnt allowed to completely mature in his mothers wound...



His purpose, from the moment he was born, was to rule the world. That's why he's called the King. That never changed.

Furthermore.

In her WOUND?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 31, 2010)

just as netero said meruem has a dangerous mindset


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2010)

> His purpose, from the moment he was born, was to rule the world. That's why he's called the King. That never changed.



Just because you were born for a specific reason doesn't mean that its what you want to accomplish. The mangas been kind of playing this scenario out for a long time now.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 1, 2010)

gahhhh pls togashi continue ant arc already


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 1, 2010)

womb not wound...lol.

anyway, He was born to dominate the world...but does not really care too, if were not for the guards egging him on he would have probably married gungi-girl by now.

When he was fighting Netero he had the domination mindset due to komugi's wound. But, than he lost his memory and was easily tempted into playing a game with pufu that resulted in yupi's death..which he surely felt.

Again, he does not seem to be to interested in dominating in the coldest measure of it. Never has.


----------



## fakund1to (Nov 1, 2010)

Love how people don't even read posts, the comparison between bleach and HxH is how shit their pace is.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 1, 2010)

dont ever compare bleach to hxh ever.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 1, 2010)

Resize your sig and Bleach > HxH.


----------



## fakund1to (Nov 1, 2010)

Kirihara said:


> dont ever compare bleach to hxh ever.



Bleach=HxH=shit


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 1, 2010)

berserk .............


----------



## Selva (Nov 1, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> Bleach > HxH.


I don't read Bleach but I see lots of comments calling it shit on a daily basis so...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 2, 2010)

remember the guys who thought togashi was back for good


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 2, 2010)

Selva said:


> I don't read Bleach but I see lots of comments calling it shit on a daily basis so...


I was being sarcastic.

*Edit*
Lol some idiot called Krombacher neg'd me for it too, way to have lack of intelligence


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 2, 2010)

neggers gonna neg. 





That almost sounded racist.


On another note, LOL at togashi having Palm fuck that old guy.


----------



## Krombacher (Nov 2, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> *Edit*
> Lol some idiot called Krombacher neg'd me for it too, way to have lack of intelligence



1. You asked for it, sarcasm over internet doesn't work
2. reported for revenge negging
3. Kuroro > Hisoka
4. Still waiting for HxH's return
5. Goodbye until Togashi is done playing video games


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 2, 2010)

Even if my opinion truly was Bleach > HxH giving me a neg for it is just fuckin retarded.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 2, 2010)

Krombacher said:


> 1. You asked for it, sarcasm over internet doesn't work
> 2. reported for revenge negging
> 3. Kuroro > Hisoka
> 4. Still waiting for HxH's return
> 5. Goodbye until Togashi is done playing video games


This post makes you look like a little shit. Negging him over sarcasm/opinion and reporting a revenge neg.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 2, 2010)

Did this show ever air on Tv?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 2, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Did this show ever air on Tv?



Nope. For some reason it was never dubbed until recently. Viz's dub is horrible though and its only had a DVD release in the states.....a half-assed DVD release that doesn't even have all the Opening and Ending songs in the series. No one sees HXH as marketable as YYH in the states. I guess its too "boring" for the ADHD kids of america.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 2, 2010)

HxH's second opening is the best one.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 2, 2010)

Proxy said:


> HxH's second opening is the best one.


This. **


----------



## NeBy (Nov 3, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> Even if my opinion truly was Bleach > HxH giving me a neg for it is just fuckin retarded.



True, true. Well, you have people like that.

To start with, he mustn't be a hxh fan in this thread for long, or he would know that, contrary to threads like Naruto or Bleach, we're not immature enough to go negging eachother over a post or vented opinion.

Secondly, he mustn't be long enough of a poster on this thread to know the cynical you, thereby not recognising your usual and always present sarcasm, irony and cynicism. 

Thirdly, Bleach >>> HxH not

Everyone knows the truth of that. 



Gunners said:


> This post makes you look like a little shit. Negging him over sarcasm/opinion and reporting a revenge neg.



See my comments above. That said, we should be a bit patient. It's typical for those who come from certain other threads to take a while to get to know the 'subculture' of the HxH thread. The fact that, as HxH fans, we don't neg eachother over an opinion, is often a totally new concept for those comming from the kinda childisch tit-for-tat threads/forums they usually come from. He'll learn. Just like xxshadow did.


----------



## fakund1to (Nov 3, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> Even if my opinion truly was Bleach > HxH giving me a neg for it is just fuckin retarded.



lol he also negged me, just let the little bitch be. I was trolling though, don't know why he negged you.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 3, 2010)

Well, if you're not able to realize the sarcasm with the emote used, can't do anything about that.

And you can't tell sarcasm on the Internet? I didn't know that


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 3, 2010)

I agree with the notion that everytime this thread gets updated it breaks my heart...

...but honestly, the last couple chapters kinda' ruined the entire manga for me. I'm not going to lie.



KLoWn said:


> Even if my opinion truly was Bleach > HxH giving me a neg for it is just fuckin retarded.



I was negged for saying I didn't want the Straw Hats to change too much after the timeskip. I was suspended for two days for calling Hunter x Hunter and the HST "the Big Four" in the Reborn thread.

People are bad, bro.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 3, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> I agree with the notion that everytime this thread gets updated it breaks my heart...
> 
> ...but honestly, the last couple chapters kinda' ruined the entire manga for me. I'm not going to lie.
> 
> ...



Immature is more like it.


Ofcourse, what was the Hubble Space Telescope doing in your manga list?


----------



## NeBy (Nov 5, 2010)

*/me drops a needle*





Edit:  shiki episode 14 was really disturbing.


----------



## Selva (Nov 5, 2010)

NeBy said:


> */me drops a needle*



I'm going to rewatch HXH again next week (I have a holiday and it's going to be a great chance to revive my memory and to watch my Ryodans again in action ).


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 6, 2010)

Proxy said:


> HxH's second opening is the best one.



Yep, and Viz's cheap asses don't have it on their DVDs. Feels so bootleg. Its bad enough they don't update the opening animation in the opening videos for the Naruto DVDs. 

I guess i'll never get to see the second opening in high quality. Then again Viz's quality isn't all that good. You probably get a better quality picture from a fansub.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 6, 2010)

Let's give this thread a bit of life.


For Togashi-sama's sake.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 6, 2010)

Proxy said:


> HxH's second opening is the best one.


is that the Genei Ryodan one?



Indignant Guile said:


> Let's give this thread a bit of life.
> 
> 
> For Togashi-sama's sake.


lul maybe then he'll start giving a fuck about his fans.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 6, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> Let's give this thread a bit of life.
> 
> 
> For Togashi-sama's sake.



Yes, it's been awfully quiet inhere.

But I'm not sure 'for the sake of Togahsi' is going to cut it. 

Enthousiasm for that is a bit low, I suspect.

I'm just hoping he finishes the ant arc, they make an anime out of it (giving Togi a whole lot of time to be lazy and taking hiatusses), and then he does *one* other arc, where he finishes all the loose ends.

Which are:

1)Kurapica(&friends) vs the GR (obviously, one of the major things still to be settled by those two groups)
2)Hisoka vs Kuroro (epic fight has been long hinted at)
3)Gon vs Hisoka (is that still an option, now that he changed so much? Is the change going to be definitive? Is he going to get his powers back? Think about it: Hisoka is a shotacon/fightacon. With an adult-like Gon without powers, Hisoka will lose all interest in him!)
4)The Jairo-thingy bit (we've been giving a clear hint of enigmatic dark things to come. Maybe coupled with the baby-brother of Mereum?)
5)Killua and his family issues (his father still thinks Killua can't escape his fate, after all)

After that, Togi may let Gon find his father and end the series, if he really doesn't feel like doing it anymore.


----------



## Heretic (Nov 6, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Which are:
> 
> 1)Kurapica(&friends) vs the GR (obviously, one of the major things still to be settled by those two groups)
> 2)Hisoka vs Kuroro (epic fight has been long hinted at)
> ...



While i agree with you, i feel like all this can't be tied up in one arc, without a feeling of rushedness or incompleteness. Then there are some other more minute details like celestial tower, 3 star hunters, etc. that we haven't seen


Anyway, i just googled Togashi and he was born in april 1966 and is 44 right now. Assuming that he will die at about 70 and retire at about 60, if he returns to HxH next year, he will have about 15 years worth of time to complete the series. 15 years = 750 chapters approximately.
    However, given his lazy on/off nature, i feel like 7 years would be a better approximation of the time he'd spend to work, so i think we would have about 350 chapters for hxh, which i think would be enough to cover the story.

though i really wish he had the work ethic of a guy like mashima


----------



## Fran (Nov 6, 2010)

'rushedness' and 'completeness'? this is togashi. did you ever read YYH? rushed ending right there

at least that got an ending though. with hiatus-fever on the trot, togashi will give hxh an even worse ending


----------



## Thefirst. (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey guys if your missing HXH to much then by all means check out a manhwa called Tower of God it's amazing.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2010)

HxH needs at least 250 more chapters for it to tie up all loose ends.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Nov 8, 2010)

250-300 sounds about right to wrap up all the loose ends, and that is only if he doesn't add anything else....


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 8, 2010)

Wouldn't that take him 300 years to do given his current pace in releasing chapters?


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 8, 2010)

Current pace is zero so it takes infinite years


----------



## Danchou (Nov 8, 2010)

In two or three weeks time the hiatus will have lasted 6 months.

I don't know. I'm getting tired of this ****.

Haven't seen my favourite characters appear in years either.


----------



## Selva (Nov 8, 2010)

Danchou said:


> In two or three weeks time the hiatus will have lasted 6 months.


I didn't realize such a long time passed since the last chapter! :/
Me too want to see Kuroro again (I want to see all the Ryodans again dammit )


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Nov 8, 2010)

I love how this thread is still on the first page when we haven't had a chapter in almost half a year. What other manga has such devoted fans?


----------



## Blade (Nov 8, 2010)

Imagine what will happen, when the series will have again new chapters.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 8, 2010)

JashinistShockTrooper said:


> I love how this thread is still on the first page when we haven't had a chapter in almost half a year. What other manga has such devoted fans?



it got Hisoka ........


----------



## God Movement (Nov 8, 2010)

Danchou said:


> In two or three weeks time the hiatus will have lasted 6 months.
> 
> I don't know. I'm getting tired of this ****.
> 
> Haven't seen my favourite characters appear in years either.



you can swear you know


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Nov 8, 2010)

Dear god, if we got new chapters full of Hisoka action, this thread would explode:amazed


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 8, 2010)

JashinistShockTrooper said:


> Dear god, if we got new chapters full of Hisoka action, this thread would explode:amazed



I'll explode...........


----------



## NeBy (Nov 8, 2010)

JashinistShockTrooper said:


> I love how this thread is still on the first page when we haven't had a chapter in almost half a year. What other manga has such devoted fans?



You say something true there.

There would be very few threads alive (or fans, for that matter) with 6months-2year hiatusses of any other anime, I think. Even real (current) popular ones like Bleach and Naruto wouldn't survive such a thing. (They grow real fast, but dwindle as fast too).

And we...yeah...we sort of continue to struggle like some weed which doesn't get enough sunlight but still manages to cling on, tenacious as a weed can get.


----------



## Selva (Nov 9, 2010)

HXH has some real _devoted_ fans... unfortunately we can't say the same about Togashi :/


JashinistShockTrooper said:


> Dear god, if we got new chapters full of Hisoka action, this thread would explode:amazed


Even better... Kuroro vs Hisoka... the most anticipated fight in the history of HXH (at least to me ).


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Fortunately we cant say the same thing for togashi.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 9, 2010)

Blade said:


> Imagine what will happen, when the series will have again new chapters.



Well it was popular enough to maintain a subsection for 2 months.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Nov 9, 2010)

Maybe we'll get a sub-section again


----------



## Fran (Nov 9, 2010)

or maybe Togashi can go rasengan himself up the ass.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 9, 2010)

If a new beggining date of the manga will be announced this thread is gonna explode.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 9, 2010)

^^^Really? I thought most of the fans who began to read h x h around when it was first released and suffered through all the hiatus would have felt dissudes. WE SURE ARE A PERISENTLOT! :awesom

I hope the arc is finished when the manga comes out with new chapters.Don't get me wrong, I like this arc a great deal, but it's time for something new. This arc has been going on for years, technically. Damn hiatus'


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 9, 2010)

An anime HxH remake would be a good idea ...


----------



## NeBy (Nov 9, 2010)

Armpits said:


> or maybe Togashi can go rasengan himself up the ass.



*closing my fingers*

I find your lack of faith disturbing. (said in a Darth Vader voice)


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 9, 2010)

So why isn't there any new chapters. Good god togashi stop playing fables 3...


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 9, 2010)

I promised the by the end of this year guys.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 10, 2010)

togashi AND hagiwara aren't making any chapters. They're probably having buttsex with each other to hagi's hentai.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Wtf Oda is hanging out with Togashi lately...


----------



## NeBy (Nov 10, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> togashi AND hagiwara aren't making any chapters. They're probably having buttsex with each other to hagi's hentai.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MaJy7LH5js[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 10, 2010)

Seems like no one wants to do their manga anymore. At least kishi never takes breaks.


----------



## Phunin (Nov 10, 2010)

Lolol, Hunter x Hunter... my friend stresses how good this manga is. The art looks horrible though, lol.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 11, 2010)

Phunin said:


> Lolol, Hunter x Hunter... my friend stresses how good this manga is. The art looks horrible though, lol.



naruto's art isn't much better, bro.


----------



## cbus05 (Nov 11, 2010)

Phunin said:


> Lolol, Hunter x Hunter... my friend stresses how good this manga is. The art looks horrible though, lol.



Art is cool, and it's something to talk about. It also matters for about the first 5-6 chapters. After that however, it's about being a good writer and telling a story that's incredibly interesting. I can't say Togashi is the most dedicated artist, but I can say that he's only second to Oda in terms of character development and storytelling.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 11, 2010)

killua's long lost bro is lying in wait


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2010)

so what's up with one piece breaking new records every time I check,seriously, OP now sets new records to break them


anyway,it deserves to be alone on the top


----------



## NeBy (Nov 11, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> so what's up with one piece breaking new records every time I check,seriously, OP now sets new records to break them
> 
> 
> anyway,it deserves to be alone on the top



Compared to HxH, OP sucks big time.


----------



## Selva (Nov 11, 2010)

OP wanking everywhere I go


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2010)

Selva said:


> OP wanking everywhere I go



it deserves .............



> Compared to HxH, OP sucks big time



oh,so immature


----------



## NeBy (Nov 11, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> it deserves .............
> 
> 
> 
> oh,so immature



But true.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Nov 11, 2010)

NeBy said:


> But true.



Debatable. If Togashi never took year long breaks and had to do HXH weekly i'm pretty sure it would suck a lot worse than OP at this point. Just look at how his arcs are declining over the years even with all the time in the world for him to do a chapter. I've been a HXH fan since 2003 but.....at this current point in time judging from overall performance and consistency? One Piece>>>>>>>>Hunter X Hunter.

Maybe my mind will change when Togashi finishes this arc, starts a new arc and DOESN'T go on break after just 10 weeks.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 11, 2010)

Selva said:


> OP wanking everywhere I go



Yeah it's really annoying.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 11, 2010)

Finally comes out of his/her logic shell.

But, yeah I like HxH more than OP.

I imagine togashi to be like sarutobi, and his three disciples are oda(jiraiya), kishi(tsunade), and tite(orochimaru).

Oda is awesome like jiraiya

Kishi is as of late is mediocre like Tsunade

Tite is definitely like orochimaru.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 11, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> naruto's art isn't much better, bro.


Lol at comparing that to HxH's shitty scribblings, they're not even close dude.




hgfdsahjkl said:


> so what's up with one piece breaking new records every time I check,seriously, OP now sets new records to break them
> 
> 
> anyway,it deserves to be alone on the top


Going by the art cover i take it that volume contain the flashback stuff with Luffy and Ace? Dunno how that broke any records since that flashback was boring as shit..

If anything i would've expected the war arc to be the one to break some sales records.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 11, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> naruto's art isn't much better, bro.


You do realize it's just once in a while and not because of Kishi's laziness, right?



> If anything i would've expected the war arc to be the one to break some sales records.


The war broke a few records, I think. Pretty much every volume breaks a new record.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 11, 2010)

Naruto's art is much better than Togashi's but that's not saying much.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Nov 11, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Compared to HxH, OP sucks big time.



This explains why HxH was in the bottom half of the SJ ratings the last time it ran.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 11, 2010)

lolrankings   .


----------



## Danchou (Nov 11, 2010)

Pretty sure SJs ratings are being filled in by mindless action loving 12 year old boys and bishounen loving 12 year old girls. That's not HxH demographic.

HxHs fanbase would be several years older by default considering how long HxH has been running and how many breaks Togashi takes and not care enough to vote anymore. They don't fill in polls but buy the volumes. Point in case, HxH is still SJs third best selling title after One Piece and Naruto despite doing bad in the ratings.

I still dislike Togashi for the lousy way he treats his fans though.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 11, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> Lol at comparing that to HxH's shitty scribblings, they're not even close dude.



pffft, kishi has no style in his art. Its just....so stiff and generic. 

Sooooo much better


Than this


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 11, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> pffft, kishi has no style in his art. Its just....so stiff and generic.
> 
> Sooooo much better
> 
> ...


lol HxH's art is absolutely nothing special, don't delude youself into thinking that.
The good thing about HxH was it's designs, which also has been pretty shit since the ant arc began.

Also, good job on pitting a two page spread vs a regular cover page


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 11, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> lol HxH's art is absolutely nothing special, don't delude youself into thinking that.
> The good thing about HxH was it's designs, which also has been pretty shit since the ant arc began.
> 
> Also, good job on pitting a two page spread vs a regular cover page



I'll do the opposite this time.

lol wtf is this shit? He's summoning a 5 year old's drawing?


Has more style and emotion in it.


You guys have been fed kishi's unimaginative shit for so many years that you guys have forgotten what a manga with style and actual actions and emotion looks like. Its kishi's stiff, stagnant style that needs to change.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 11, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> blahblahgenerickishihatingblah


ok. **


----------



## NeBy (Nov 11, 2010)

XxShadowxX said:


> This explains why HxH was in the bottom half of the SJ ratings the last time it ran.



?

Quality and popularity are not synonyms, young grasshopper.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 11, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> ok. **



narutards these days.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 11, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> narutards these days.


I like how you instantly label me as a narutard just because i don't agree with your opinions 

Idiocy at its finest.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2010)

Hisoka>one piece


----------



## MakeEmum (Nov 11, 2010)

I read greed island in a couple of days. excellent stuff. HxH = One Piece IMO, certain aspects from one manga is better than the other, we can argue which is better all we want but this dou is 100x better than Naruto/Bleach


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 11, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> I like how you instantly label me as a narutard just because i don't agree with your opinions
> 
> Idiocy at its finest.



Hey, its not my fault you have bad taste compared to me.


----------



## urca (Nov 11, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG HXH FANS <333
i totally love hunter x hunter,i hope the hiatus ends up ASAP
one of the things that i like about hunter x hunter is the emotion,the passionate fights(remember kastro vs hisoka?that fight was dominated by hisoka's cold personality)
Hope you guyz accept me with you


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 11, 2010)

urca said:


> OMG OMG OMG HXH FANS <333
> i totally love hunter x hunter,i hope the hiatus ends up ASAP
> one of the things that i like about hunter x hunter is the emotion,the passionate fights(remember kastro vs hisoka?that fight was dominated by hisoka's cold personality)
> Hope you guyz accept me with you



Welcome and enjoy raging and hating on togashi's lazy ass just like everyone else!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2010)

welcome 
and yeah,hisoka dominates HxH


----------



## urca (Nov 11, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Welcome and enjoy raging and hating on togashi's lazy ass just like everyone else!



Thanks,
if i would complain on something,i would complain on how togashi's wasting 
a real masterpiece,hunter x hunter was and will be above naruto in many ways.
HxH's story is awesome,its not about some legend,thats first
second,hxh's characters development is pretty good (except for leorio,and i expect him to have a good hatsu the next time we see him )
and HxH's fights were the best i've ever seen,real awesomeness  
i really love the fact that togashi never forgets anyone (do you guyz expect hisoka to be there soon in this arc?),he shows us the development of the villians,he never actually hided any intents of villians,and speaking of villians
i totally love genei ryodan,i mean,its not just some villians that is only evil and cold.
for example,shalnark,hes a villian,yet,he totally cares about his comrades,we all remember how he was waiting for ubogin to come back,he was also cheerful,i like the fact that theres a villian like that in HxH,i wont talk about the rest because they really are awesome.
and also,instead of just good ones vs evil ones,theres the neutral ones (zorudikku ke),once they were tryin to kill kuroro,then,ilumi helps kuroro,after that,karuto joins them,togashi did a good job on the characters sides and stuff.
i hope the manga to come back ASAP.^___^



			
				hgfdsahjkl said:
			
		

> .


nice nick name dude


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm telling you the only thing Hunter x Hunter is missing is Fan Service ...


----------



## fakund1to (Nov 11, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> I'll do the opposite this time.
> 
> lol wtf is this shit? He's summoning a 5 year old's drawing?
> 
> ...



What you are doing is stupid, your biased ass can't see it though. Basically you are comparing Kishi's shittiest drawing with some of Togashi's best. And in the end it's all a matter of taste. You calling someone a tard means you are probably a spoiled little shit.

BTW: I actually like togashi's art, what people think is lazy I think is unique. It's messy but it definately doesn't suck.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 11, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> I'll do the opposite this time.
> 
> lol wtf is this shit? He's summoning a 5 year old's drawing?
> 
> ...



Itachi is summoning a SPIRIT. It's ethereal. 

You realize the lack of...detail in that HxH pic? It's like it's an unfinished drawing of Killua.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 11, 2010)

I wonder if Leorio will do sth EVER !!!!!!


----------



## urca (Nov 11, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I wonder if Leorio will do sth EVER !!!!!!



sth???????


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 12, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Hey, its not my fault you have bad taste compared to me.


Nice edit there d00d~
But i think you should've gone with what your first wrote, it made you seem like less of a worthless biased ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 



Lightysnake said:


> You realize the lack of...detail in that HxH pic? It's like it's an unfinished drawing of Killua.


It's ironic that what he puts up as an example of how awesome Togashi's art is still less detailed than the unfinished panels he just dissed Kishi for.

Too many idiot tards around here these days.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 12, 2010)

fakund1to said:


> What you are doing is stupid, your biased ass can't see it though. *Basically you are comparing Kishi's shittiest drawing with some of Togashi's best.* And in the end it's all a matter of taste. You calling someone a tard means you are probably a spoiled little shit.
> 
> BTW: I actually like togashi's art, what people think is lazy I think is unique. It's messy but it definately doesn't suck.



People in the library said that summoning picture was one of kishi's best drawings. So are you agreeing that kishi's art is shit in general compared to togashi's? Okay. That's all i needed to know.



KLoWn said:


> Nice edit there d00d~
> But i think you should've gone with what your first wrote, it made you seem like less of a worthless biased ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) .


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 12, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> People in the library said that summoning picture was one of kishi's best drawings.


I've never heard anyone say anything like that.

This on the other hand is one of his best drawings.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 12, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> I've never heard anyone say anything like that.
> 
> This on the other hand is one of his best drawings.



why doesn't he at least draw like that most of the time? I've never even seen this until now. What chapter was this?


----------



## Heretic (Nov 12, 2010)

for the art discussion, i think HxH has better style than naruto's style. however, naruto's art is cleaner and more generic, which will appeal to a larger base.

HxH definitely could up its art a few notches though, too many pictures look like rought drafts, which dozens of lines, and it doesnt look neat. if it wasnt done in almost every pic itd be rather nice. also, it could really use more detail, but so can naruto and bleach

of course, in terms of quality, HXH >>>>>>>>> bleach/naruto. it deserves to be in the top three along with one piece, but naruto barely deserves its current status and bleach doesnt deserve shit

in order for a manga to become the best, it has to start at the bottom. to reach the bottom, it has to start at bleach


----------



## MakeEmum (Nov 12, 2010)

fakund1to said:


> What you are doing is stupid, your biased ass can't see it though.* Basically you are comparing Kishi's shittiest drawing with some of Togashi's best.* And in the end it's all a matter of taste. You calling someone a tard means you are probably a spoiled little shit.
> 
> BTW: I actually like togashi's art, what people think is lazy I think is unique. It's messy but it definately doesn't suck.



the last comparison with the "admiration for his enemy" spread yes, this one isn't the case. though the latter example was about style and emotion rather than detail


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 12, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> why doesn't he at least draw like that most of the time? I've never even seen this until now. What chapter was this?


Presumably because he ain't got the time, or he just ain't fast enough.

Dunno what chapter it's from, already had it on my comp.


----------



## Selva (Nov 12, 2010)

urca said:


> sth???????


sth means something I suppose. Welcome to the HXH thread btw. I hope you enjoy your time here 


KLoWn said:


> I've never heard anyone say anything like that.
> 
> This on the other hand is one of his best drawings.


I agree. I'm a resident in KL and that Madara vs Hashirama page is always remembered as the best thing Kishi has ever drawn. There are couple of epic pages too in the newest chapters (the turtle island, the Gedo Mazo statue, the Alliance Joint army).
Honestly, Togashi and Kishi both have their ups and downs and their own style. It depends on your own opinion on what looks better than the other.


S.A.F said:


> why doesn't he at least draw like that most of the time? I've never even seen this until now. What chapter was this?


His drawings are fine most of the time unless he's drawing an important event in a certain chapter (or when he comes back after breaks), that's when he draws such epic panels like that one.
From chapter 399.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 12, 2010)

Togashi's a damn good artist if he wants to be. He should do more like these.

this 

I also like his regular art style.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 12, 2010)

I wanna see the Chimera ants arc animated ..its epic.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 12, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> Nice edit there d00d~
> But i think you should've gone with what your first wrote, it made you seem like less of a worthless biased ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> 
> ...



My, my...

The topic is getting heated. 

But anyway, let's be honest here: even as HxH fans, one can't actually say Togashi's art is the best that's out there. Moreover, that was never the strongpoint nor the claim for HxH's superiority in regard to most other shounen, me thinks. Objectively speaking, Togashi's art is 'pretty good' at its best, and awful scribbles at its worst. (I mean...we all remember his worst, right? His scribble-period?)

One can present worst and best cases for every mangaka, but what does that prove? Certainly, the best of Togashi is going to be better than the worst of many other mangaka. And his best is even going to be better than some other manga's. And his worst....well...it's difficult to find something even worse, I must admit.  But that said, even when you compare Togashi's better work - which, I repeat, isn't bad at all - one can still find better quality examples (graphical wise) in other manga, one shouldn't be too conceited about that.

Does all that matter though? Generally speaking, if Togashi puts his mind to it, the art is ok to good, and we aren't watching manga's purely for it's graphical art, are we? Otherwise, you're better of with graphical novels or paintings or such. Togashi's art is - exceptions not withstanding - good enough to be enjoyable for the most part, and HxH's strong points are of a whole other order to begin with, in any case. In the whole of things, the art isn't and has never been that much of an important deal, since HxH itself has never been about 'wowing' the reader merely by showing the best graphical art possible.




GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I wanna see the Chimera ants arc animated ..its epic.



Not as epic as YS.


----------



## urca (Nov 12, 2010)

NeBy said:


> My, my...
> 
> The topic is getting heated.
> 
> ...



i love YS,its ost was the best of all time,it was also great on the manga,but i find the ant arc way much better story-wise.
because now gon have knows how it is to lose a beloved one,killua overcame his brother's influence,netero died,many new other characters..etc etc etc


----------



## fakund1to (Nov 12, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> People in the library said that summoning picture was one of kishi's best drawings. So are you agreeing that kishi's art is shit in general compared to togashi's? Okay. That's all i needed to know.



I don't care what people in the library say, i don't go there. I agree that one in particular isn't great, but Kishi has some nice drawings, someone already posted one to shut your mouth, and you didn't even know about it.

Making an opinion without seeing the whole picture is plain dumb. You sir are a prick.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 12, 2010)

all of them are talented artist & can draw pretty darn good


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2010)

Geez why does Naruto and OP always get compared to HxH? Naruto's art is decent, don't know why people are criticising it.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 12, 2010)

fakund1to said:


> I don't care what people in the library say, i don't go there. I agree that one in particular isn't great, but Kishi has some nice drawings, someone already posted one to shut your mouth, and you didn't even know about it.
> 
> Making an opinion without seeing the whole picture is plain dumb. You sir are a prick.



sorry if i haven't read 500+ chapters of that borefest you wank to. Maybe if kishi had more than 5 developed characters i'd read it more.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 13, 2010)

he has plenty of them. Stop badmouthing a manga you don't even read


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 13, 2010)

Here we go~

Fan colorings ftw 



S.A.F said:


> sorry if i haven't read 500+ chapters of that borefest you wank to. Maybe if kishi had more than 5 developed characters i'd read it more.


You sure do have alot of bad things to say about a series you've, allegedly, barely even read


----------



## urca (Nov 13, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> he has plenty of them. Stop badmouthing a manga you don't even read



examples?
the only developed characters were :
Naruto,sasuke,sakura (and its not even a development,it was just a show-off in part 2),shikamaru.
what about the rest of konoha 11?


----------



## NeBy (Nov 13, 2010)

This 'best art' bickering keeps going on and on.

And that, while I've already said all there is to say about the topic. 

I guess people are bored.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 13, 2010)

Togashi should do one of those oneshots.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 13, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> Togashi should do one of those oneshots.


I'd rather see him just finish his fuckin manga already.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 13, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> I'd rather see him just finish his fuckin manga already.



So, Klown...assuming you're watching some anime: of all the new anime series this season, which one do you like the best?

This question @everyone else too.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 13, 2010)

The only anime i've followed for the last two years is Hellsing OVA, other than that i've just watched some random episodes here and there.
Been too busy with other stuff, like playing epic Visual Novels.

I wouldn't mind starting up a new series though, since i just finished Remember 11.
Recommend me something good. Something funny preferably, been awhile since i saw an anime i could laugh at.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 13, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> The only anime i've followed for the last two years is Hellsing OVA, other than that i've just watched some random episodes here and there.
> Been too busy with other stuff, like playing epic Visual Novels.
> 
> I wouldn't mind starting up a new series though, since i just finished Remember 11.
> Recommend me something good. Something funny preferably, been awhile since i saw an anime i could laugh at.



Good *and* funny.



Nothing comes to mind. I'm not into gag-manga/anime, or strongly humorous-oriented sort. Maybe that's the reason I don't find OP all that great like some do here.

As for the best of the new anime-series (this season), it would be Legend of the Legendary Heroes. The title is...meh. But it's still good, provided you don't give up too soon (it starts slow and as 'nothing special', just like HxH - not that it's anything HxH-like concerning story or such).

Knowing you a bit from this forum I would strongly suggest you at least give it a try for the first 3 episodes, before you give up on it. If, after the third episode, you still don't think anything good of it, it's not for you.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 13, 2010)

NeBy, I only watch UC gundam, son.

Anime is so time consuming.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 13, 2010)

saw this


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 13, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> Here we go~
> 
> Fan colorings ftw
> 
> ...



360+ chapters read = barely even read. 

didn't know kishi's writing was so slow.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 13, 2010)

urca said:


> examples?
> the only developed characters were :
> Naruto,sasuke,sakura (and its not even a development,it was just a show-off in part 2),shikamaru.
> what about the rest of konoha 11?



If you think Neji, Hinata, Lee, Choji and others haven't developed in the series, what do we say?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 13, 2010)

lol gon and killua singing...


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2010)

Kishi isn't very good at developing characters off panel, just look at the post timeskip Konoha 11, they're the same characters, just taller. Sasuke's development is still horrible, on or off panel.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 14, 2010)

A lot of his characters HAVE developed. Not everyone goes through astounding, life changing moments ala Shikamaru.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 14, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> A lot of his characters HAVE developed. Not everyone goes through astounding, life changing moments ala Shikamaru.



kiba isn't developed, or shino, or chougi, tenten, lee, neji, ino, sakura, sai, tsunade(even though jiraya fucking died!), Iruka, kabuto, gai or anko. 

Hinata has developed but not by much. She's still shy, foolishly brave and weak as ever. 

No one is developed.


----------



## Selva (Nov 14, 2010)

lol Kishi and characters development! 


Kirihara said:


> saw this


----------



## XxShadowxX (Nov 14, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> A lot of his characters HAVE developed. Not everyone goes through astounding, life changing moments ala Shikamaru.



Excuse me, how did Shikamaru develop?

"Look, I'm so badass I smoke now."

His character never changed.
Mind you, he was _super-cool-sasuke-grimdark_ for a couple of chapters after.
But then he turned back into the exact some character he was before, around the time Hidan died.

In fact, every single character in that manga suffers from this bizarre temporary change syndrome. It's like Kishimoto wants to show he can provide some kind of depth to the characters, but he can't commit to anything.
Gaara's the only person in this manga that is not the same character he was from the chapter he was introduced.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 14, 2010)

XxShadowxX said:


> Excuse me, how did Shikamaru develop?
> 
> "Look, I'm so badass I smoke now."
> 
> ...






You actually have some points, there.


That said, maybe we're to harsh. Not everyone in r/l changes that much neither.

On the other hand, since in Naruto most of them were already depicted as children, one would expect some more change. Everyone (well, almost) changes - rather much - while becoming an adult, after all. Even if one is young at heart like me  one can't contend a personality doesn't change (at least to some degree) from when we were lil kids. The process is called learning and adapting - with the consequence of changing, indeed.

It's true the lack of it is quite common in anime, though some anime only depict relative short time-periods, so they could be forgiven. Naruto (+Ship.) spans several years, though. All in all, you have worse examples of it than Naruto, however. I remember vaguely an anime (Princess something something....where she was cursed with the prediction that she would end the world, set in a si-fi/fantasy setting..anyone knows the exact title?) where it was much worse and started to really annoy - which was a pity, because the basic idea(s) and concept were good. The main character there, while having very sporadic 'serious' moments, was, as a whole, EVER the same, with the same atitude, the same dumb, joyfull demeanor, the same way of reacting to things...from beginning till the end. No character/personality development at all, there. Annoying as hell.

In contrast with that, I guess Naruto isn't all that bad (nothing great neither, true). But at least the - at the start good but over-used - whining and sniveling and sobbing and "oh-the-poor-lil-ugly-duck" scenes that were shown again and again of Naruto's youth have finally ceased, now. So at least there, one has some development.

If I were more harsh, I would have to say I'm in dubio about it in HxH too, then. sure, we have some exquisite personality/character change/development in the King, for instance, and in some of the royal guard... but s for the main characters; not as much. Well... apart from 'grown-up' Gon, now. There was a change visible from the middle of the ant-arc there (well, actually it started from when Kaito got killed), but we'll still have to see how it pans out. In their defence, it's only spanning a two-year timeperiod too, after all. And the personalities on themselves are way more fleshed out then in Naruto and most other shounen.

Come to think of it: maybe shounen isn't the right genre to see much/drastic personality and character changes?


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 14, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> kiba isn't developed, or shino, or chougi, tenten, lee, neji, ino, sakura, sai, tsunade(even though jiraya fucking died!), Iruka, kabuto, gai or anko.


Chouji developed in the Rescue Arc, given his whole thing with his friends. Neji developed a ton from the callous, cruel jerk into a reliable, dependable person. Sai and Sakura had whole character arcs of change from their first appearances. Tsunade went from a callous, ambivalent drunk into a dependable Hokage...Iruka developed in the VERY FIRST CHAPTER...Kabuto also developed from someone unsure of where his alleigances were to Orochimaru's loyalist, to now someone who plans to dominate the world.

The others are more or less pretty much side characters




> Hinata has developed but not by much. She's still shy, foolishly brave and weak as ever.
> 
> No one is developed.



Hinata hasn't developed 'much?' She went from someone who'd nearly faint at being surprised to someone willing to die fighting the strongest villain in the series for Naruto's sake.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2010)

Yet they still remain the same way as they did before said events took place. Chougi is back to being a fatass no one acknowledges or even cares about and Hinata hasn't womaned up and talked to Naruto since the Pain fight. I meant Neji hasn't developed at all in Part 2 not Part 1. None of them have really changed at all. 

So who's gonna watch Level E? Looks weird as fuck and the animation looks dated. Once again pierrot fears using their damn budget for anything other than Opening sequences and 2 episodes per year.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 15, 2010)

Kishi just shoves characters down your throat and calls it character development. Sasuke's been the same since the end of part 1, all throughout part 2.

Sakura isn't as annoying, but she's still clinging to Sasuke.
Naruto is hopeless.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 15, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Yet they still remain the same way as they did before said events took place. Chougi is back to being a fatass no one acknowledges or even cares about and Hinata hasn't womaned up and talked to Naruto since the Pain fight. I meant Neji hasn't developed at all in Part 2 not Part 1. None of them have really changed at all.
> 
> So who's gonna watch Level E? Looks weird as fuck and the animation looks dated. Once again pierrot fears using their damn budget for anything other than Opening sequences and 2 episodes per year.



What? You mean there's animation out? Where?



Proxy said:


> Kishi just shoves characters down your throat and calls it character development. Sasuke's been the same since the end of part 1, all throughout part 2.
> 
> Sakura isn't as annoying, but she's still clinging to Sasuke.
> Naruto is hopeless.



There has been some minor character-development. It would be unfair to say there has been none. Though the example of Hinata isn't one of them. Basically, she's just as shy 'but will resolve herself for the sake of Naruto' (because, obviously, she's in love with him - that much was clear from the start). That has never changed, during series one and two.

Naruto has a bit changed, though. No longer wallowing in the calimero-lil-ugly-duckling-effect of his poor youth, shunned by everyone. And a bit less of the "eternal sheerful", "no worries", "I'll get sasuke back" attitude and naivity. At least the episodes with Pain accomplished that (which, btw, I found one of the better parts of the whole Naruto Ship. series)

One must acknowledge, however, there aren't many characters *really* changed, though. But as I said before - you know, in the post most of you ignored - maybe shounen isn't the best anime/manga to expect such things. Certainly not the typical ones. In Bleach, for instance, no-one ever changed one iota from what/how they were at the very start, character-wise.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2010)

NeBy said:


> What? You mean there's animation out? Where?





Look its Gon for a split second! haha. 

I don't buy that stuff about we shouldn't expect good character development in shonen series. Look at Kenshin or HXH. Hell even yusuke developed in YYH. Its more like most shonen mangaka are just too lazy to do good character development and are more satisfied leaving everything the same because its easier to write and keep track of. 

A lot of them produce shit because they are targeting children and children eat said shit up without complaining. I'd say more children need to wise up to what they're being fed to read in their manga but hey they are kids, they could give a darn.  Then theirs the fact that a lot of them just shouldn't be writing manga in the first place because they've got the creativity of a 12 year old.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 15, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Look its Gon for a split second! haha.



Lol. Yeah. Even when reading the manga I already thought the kid resembled Gon quite a bit. 

Especially due to the hair. His eyes are less open-eyed&clear, though.

Anyway...it's true; the style is weird. It somehow doesn't quite feel like...anime. It's more like it's a Western-style cartoon. Or rather some hybrid mix between the two.

But anyway, I'll give it a shot when it comes out, I guess. Never judge a book by its cover. The 'ET phone home'-scene was funny, though. I understood that even without any subs.  


As for the rest of your comment: ok, but those are not the 'typical' shounen, are they. They're more of the 'intelligent shounen' (at least HxH is) with a bit of a more mature public in mind, who can actually follow and understand the subplots and interactions, etc. But, with the typical shounen, targeted, indeed, for a younger male audience, then... well...you get Bleach and Naruto. And with those kinds of shounen, I guess one can't expect too much character development, can we?

It's like you said: lil kids don't mind if they see the same thing over and over again, and they do not care about plot and any deeper ramifications unfold during the story. Seeing their hero change too much would actually disturb them, I think. (Well, obviously, I'm generalising a bit, because you will always have individual differences and tastes, but on the whole, this is true).


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Lol. Yeah. Even when reading the manga I already thought the kid resembled Gon quite a bit.
> 
> Especially due to the hair. His eyes are less open-eyed&clear, though.
> 
> ...



This might be a good thing since a lot of anime nowadays is just a bunch of moe blob bullshit.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 15, 2010)

More money for togashi sensei.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVRr099OPbI[/YOUTUBE]

hopefully,one day we HxH


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 16, 2010)

Gon is making a cameo !. Maybe we will also see Cell I mean Meryem , its a manga about aliens after all


----------



## urca (Nov 16, 2010)

I WANTZ MY HXH NOW D:
no seriously,does this guy just reaches some point in his manga and then starts a new project..??-_-


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 17, 2010)

No word on HxH returning?


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 17, 2010)

Finally caught up with the manga and my first hiatus experience.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Maybe WSJ agreed to have Level E animated, only if Togashi writes his manga for the whole 2011.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 17, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Maybe WSJ agreed to have Level E animated, only if Togashi writes his manga for the whole 2011.



Like Togashi would ever allow WSJ to tell him what to do. 

I wish they did and he would though.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2010)

He'd quit, thats why they don't pester him too much.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 17, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Like Togashi would ever allow WSJ to tell him what to do.
> 
> I wish they did and he would though.



The only people able to force Togashi into anything are the makers of DragonQuest, Final Fantasy and similar video games. 

If only they would threaten to never release or sell anything unless he finishes the ant-arc, the hiatus would end pronto.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 17, 2010)

I wonder if the next few volumes sell bad will JUMP threaten to drop his......but like you said he'd just end the series in a bullshitty rushed way like he did YYH if that were to happen. Heaven forbid moving to a monthly mag, that's just too much for lazy ass Togashi.

edit: think i'll finally watch legend of legendary heroes since Funi has all the current episodes subbed on youtube. See what Neby keeps talking about.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 18, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> I wonder if the next few volumes sell bad will JUMP threaten to drop his......but like you said he'd just end the series in a bullshitty rushed way like he did YYH if that were to happen. Heaven forbid moving to a monthly mag, that's just too much for lazy ass Togashi.
> 
> edit: think i'll finally watch legend of legendary heroes since Funi has all the current episodes subbed on youtube. See what Neby keeps talking about.



Be sure to at least watch the first 3 episodes. The first one is ok, but nothing out of the ordinary, the second one is a bit better, and the third...well, if you didn't like any of it after the third episode, I guess it's not for you.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Be sure to at least watch the first 3 episodes. The first one is ok, but nothing out of the ordinary, the second one is a bit better, and the third...well, if you didn't like any of it after the third episode, I guess it's not for you.



Well i'm hooked. The main character reminds me of myself with all the talk about naps and not wanting to do shit.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 18, 2010)

HxH volumes selling bad is laughable at this point.

There seem to be a bunch of bums in japan just as (more)dedicated as we who buy the volumes to make sure he stays in jump.


----------



## urca (Nov 18, 2010)

yo guyz,i have a question,there was a chapter about jairo,who is that jairo?is it that chameleon guy...???


----------



## Danchou (Nov 19, 2010)

Jairo was the former leader of the NGL. He was turned into an ant but was powerful enough to escape the ants' control.

We haven't seen him since he was turned into an ant but his return has been foreshadowed in the story several times.


----------



## urca (Nov 19, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Jairo was the former leader of the NGL. He was turned into an ant but was powerful enough to escape the ants' control.
> 
> We haven't seen him since he was turned into an ant but his return has been foreshadowed in the story several times.



so we havent probably seen him at all???
if he did appear before he turns into an ant,gimme a picture pl0x


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 19, 2010)

We will see him in 2020.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 19, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> We will see him in 2020.



That soon?


----------



## Danchou (Nov 20, 2010)

urca said:


> so we havent probably seen him at all???
> if he did appear before he turns into an ant,gimme a picture pl0x


This chapter is basically all we got on him.

Side effects may include...


----------



## Skill Hunter (Nov 20, 2010)

Jairo's arc has potential to be some awesome stuff. Of course we'll never get to see it.


----------



## Selva (Nov 20, 2010)

Jairo is the one who'll defeat Meryem in the end


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Is Jairo that lizard ?
And Leorio will defeat Meryem its pretty obvious.


----------



## krizma (Nov 20, 2010)

There were some assumptions that Meleoron is Jairo but he most likely isn't. There's also recent information about Jairo in ch. 306.

Hope Level-E anime will be good. I can recommend everyone to check it out, but that should be a given since its from togashi.

Judging from the previous return, HxH will probably return sometime around march next year. The last return coincided with the date of the american release of the newest HxH volume (26). This march, volume 27 will be released by Viz. Also, he often returned either in October or March as far as I recall.
Hope for the best.


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 20, 2010)

Man I want new Hunter X Hunter so bad, so many unanswered questions!


----------



## Xell (Nov 20, 2010)

Hunter x Hunter to return on January 4th 2011

How does this make you feel?


----------



## urca (Nov 20, 2010)

Xell said:


> Hunter x Hunter to return on January 4th 2011
> 
> How does this make you feel?



RESOURCE
I BEG YOU
IMA CRY MAN 

anyway guyz i have one of the weirdest videos you'll ever see.
gon freecss vs pitou on the WWE(or whatever it is  )
[YOUTUBE]N6va8Cf5oI4[/YOUTUBE]
14 came out


----------



## Gunners (Nov 20, 2010)

Is that true or did I get trolled?


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh finally the wait will be over, Hunter x Hunter will be back and I guess
this also means will see the conclusion of this arc in the next chapters comming !

By the way that WWE video I was like WTF did I just watched lol


----------



## Xell (Nov 20, 2010)

My bad guys. It's a fake. 

Feel free to neg me now. I'll just go cry myself to sleep. Fucking Togashi.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2010)

Whoever did that photoshop deserves to have his heart removed by our hands. Dirty bastard.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 21, 2010)

Rejoice peons.

lol just read the post above mine...


----------



## Selva (Nov 21, 2010)

Xell said:


> Hunter x Hunter to return on January 4th 2011
> 
> How does this make you feel?


ASDFG 
FINALLY! :WOW was hoping it would return on December instead but Jan isn't bad. At least we have a definite date now to expect new chapters 















Xell said:


> My bad guys. It's a fake.
> 
> Feel free to neg me now. I'll just go cry myself to sleep. Fucking Togashi.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 21, 2010)

Good one


----------



## Pika305 (Nov 21, 2010)

Gay, i lurk here every now and then to here about HxH and i got excited a tad there... Fucking Togashi!


----------



## Kenju (Nov 21, 2010)

When I read that news I felt like I was on top of the largest building in the world.
But when I heard it was fake, it felt like someone kicked me off of it.


----------



## Handyman (Nov 21, 2010)

I did not get trolled, btw...


----------



## NeBy (Nov 22, 2010)

The spoof was good quality, though. But I doubted it from the start; too convenient.

In all likelihood, togi won't return before march.


----------



## Felix (Nov 22, 2010)

It's even more pathetic now
Fuck you Togashi


----------



## Danchou (Nov 22, 2010)

If it weren't for HxH being so good, it would be dead for me about now. If he pulled this joke during a snoozefest arc like Greed Island I probably would've dropped it.


----------



## urca (Nov 23, 2010)

Danchou said:


> If it weren't for HxH being so good, it would be dead for me about now. If he pulled this joke during a snoozefest arc like Greed Island I probably would've dropped it.



thats what we all feel man,HxH is one of the best mangas,but togashi does takes too much vacations -.-'..
but i hope that he stops this bullshit(en sha'a allah he does D.
we just have to be a bit patient(we are,arent we?i mean we wait for at least 6 monthes each year !)
do you think that the hiatus would stop when the chimera arc ends?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 23, 2010)

I actually liked Greed island.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 23, 2010)

I loved everything about HxH, until super Gon. I still don't know exactly what to think about it, but it's not something good that's for sure. 
GI arc was awesome. I guess people don't have fond merories of it, because the art sucked big time in the chapter releases and the anime didn't deliver either with the big change in art and animation. I'm just glad I read the volume releases instead. I was never a big fan of card games, but I thought that Togashi did a great job of creating something original and refreshing.


----------



## urca (Nov 23, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I loved everything about HxH, until super Gon. I still don't know exactly what to think about it, but it's not something good that's for sure.
> GI arc was awesome. I guess people don't have fond merories of it, because the art sucked big time in the chapter releases and the anime didn't deliver either with the big change in art and animation. I'm just glad I read the volume releases instead. I was never a big fan of card games, but I thought that Togashi did a great job of creating something original and refreshing.



i loved GI,actually,me and my lil bro loved it in the anime,i didnt read it in the manga though.
i loved the chimera arc,it gave some real development for gon and killua,gon now knows what it means to lose a beloved one,killua has overcame his brother now,he also has some gr8 techniques.
i also loved the characters introduced in this arc,specially shoot and knuckle,i loved what happened to shoot when he overcame himself infront of yupi,i love how knuckle and shoot got into friends after yupi,i love the emotional atmosphere at it.
thats what i think about the chimera arc,as for super gon,togashi should explain it,even though it was explained,emotions affects the nen,but we want to understand the sacrifice stuff..


----------



## Skill Hunter (Nov 23, 2010)

You guys do know that pic is from a year ago when HXH was announced to return in Jan 2010, right?


----------



## Proxy (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah, we know it's not true.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 24, 2010)

urca said:


> thats what we all feel man,HxH is one of the best mangas,but togashi does takes too much vacations -.-'..
> but i hope that he stops this bullshit(en sha'a allah he does D.
> we just have to be a bit patient(we are,arent we?i mean we wait for at least 6 monthes each year !)
> do you think that the hiatus would stop when the chimera arc ends?


Maybe. If he has some new energy and new inspiration after the chimera ant arc is over, then I think the breaks would be shorter. They're never going to stop though. He's too comfortable with them by now.





Gunners said:


> I actually liked Greed island.


It's not that I didn't like Greed Island at all. It's a decent arc with some epic moments. However, it has loads of boring moments as well. if I had to wait half a year to see Gon and Killua defeat fodder monsters and repeatedly travel from city to city, I don't think I would've been this patient.

At least with the chimera arc were at a phase where it really counts. It's sink or swim for the hunters.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 24, 2010)

urca said:


> i loved GI,actually,me and my lil bro loved it in the anime,i didnt read it in the manga though.
> i loved the chimera arc,it gave some real development for gon and killua,gon now knows what it means to lose a beloved one,killua has overcame his brother now,he also has some gr8 techniques.
> i also loved the characters introduced in this arc,specially shoot and knuckle,i loved what happened to shoot when he overcame himself infront of yupi,i love how knuckle and shoot got into friends after yupi,i love the emotional atmosphere at it.
> thats what i think about the chimera arc,as for super gon,togashi should explain it,even though it was explained,emotions affects the nen,but we want to understand the sacrifice stuff..



How old is your lil bro?


----------



## urca (Nov 24, 2010)

NeBy said:


> How old is your lil bro?



15,hes an anime hater,a hardcore movies fan,im 18 :X
he always mocks me that i watch anime,and once i showed em HxH he turned into a HxHTard 
Heck,even my big bro (20 years) watch HxH sometimes,but not as tardish as me and my lil bro


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 25, 2010)

Gon sacrificed something, that is apparent. As long as it fits the power-up I don't see how anyone can have a problem with it.


Does anyone think that after the Chimera arc we will be focusing on Leorio and Kurapica. Killua has to leave Gon and Gon himself  has to deal with whatever he did to himself.


----------



## Tangible (Nov 25, 2010)

So I kind of picked up this series in the past 10ish chapters before this big ass hiatus.

I'm considering starting from the beginning and I'm at chapter 5 now. Recommended to continue reading, or should I just start Psyren since it is finishing?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm having a hard time trying to get my friend into HXH because the first 7 episodes were boring as fuck.


----------



## Tangible (Nov 26, 2010)

"My hands are covered in blood...I haven't released my pole for two days"


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 26, 2010)

Danchou said:


> If it weren't for HxH being so good, it would be dead for me about now. If he pulled this joke during a snoozefest arc like Greed Island I probably would've dropped it.



you every time togashi goes to vacation HxH dies for me, it is reborn once he comebacks tho.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 26, 2010)

I almost screamed !!!!!! but fuck !


----------



## NeBy (Nov 26, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> I'm having a hard time trying to get my friend into HXH because the first 7 episodes were boring as fuck.



Is that a boy/girlfriend? Otherwise, you could keep him/her interested by doing other stuff, until (s)he becomes interested in the anime. 

But anyway, now that you're past the 6-7 first episodes, it gets much better very fast, so just make him/her watch another few episodes, and (s)he'll be hooked.


----------



## Tangible (Nov 26, 2010)

God, I thought this was a fight manga? Chapter 58 and there has been 1 half-assed fight and a bunch of training.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 26, 2010)

Action should start very soon. This isn't just a mindless fighting manga. It has a good story as well.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 27, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Is that a boy/girlfriend? Otherwise, you could keep him/her interested by doing other stuff, until (s)he becomes interested in the anime.
> 
> But anyway, now that you're past the 6-7 first episodes, it gets much better very fast, so just make him/her watch another few episodes, and (s)he'll be hooked.



Its a friend i only know online. He said the first 7 episodes were boring, turned him off of it and didn't have a goal or coherent plot set anywhere. He then said anything that takes more than 4 episodes to get its plot set up is poorly written in the first place. I don't know if i'll ever be able to get him to watch it now.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 27, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Its a friend i only know online. He said the first 7 episodes were boring, turned him off of it and didn't have a goal or coherent plot set anywhere. He then said anything that takes more than 4 episodes to get its plot set up is poorly written in the first place. I don't know if i'll ever be able to get him to watch it now.



Well, his loss.

And I don't agree with his assesment. Manga/anime isn't all that different from books, and you have superb books, but which begin slow. It's all down to expectations, ofcourse, and if you're expecting a typical fighting&slash shounen, you're on the wrong track with HxH.

Besides, even statistically spoken, it's not quite correct; while a 'setup' of plot (within 4 epsiodes) for an anime who has a total of 12 episodes  makes sense, it doesn't make sense to demand the same for a 60+ episode-anime. That would be like comparing the plot-pace of a short novel to that of a 900-page literary masterpiece.

But, it IS true HxH starts slow. If he can't muster to go any further (at ep 7 he would just start to begin the good parts), he should leave it alone.As for encouraging him to try a bit further; I would suggest you only do that in regard to his personality and expectations of manga. Clearly, if he's more into Naruto and Bleach like anime, he wouldn't fully enjoy HxH, and you should not try to persuade him in doing so. If he actually likes non-standard and intelligent shounen, you could suggest he tries it a bit further.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Nov 27, 2010)

Finally got time to catch up on this thread, DAMN YOU!  I got my hopes up and almost posted a facebook status about how happy I was until I saw that it was shooped.


----------



## Tangible (Nov 27, 2010)

HxH is like that girl you really want to hook up with.

You get really really close every time, but in the end its just a tease.

Pretty good story, I'm getting drawn in, BUT OH GOD PLEASE GIVE ME A FIGHT.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 27, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Well, his loss.
> 
> And I don't agree with his assesment. Manga/anime isn't all that different from books, and you have superb books, but which begin slow. It's all down to expectations, ofcourse, and if you're expecting a typical fighting&slash shounen, you're on the wrong track with HxH.
> 
> ...



He just saw 2 of the airship episodes and ran out before the 72 hour test. Said he has something to do. he'd brb. I don't know why he still hasn't shown any interest in it. He doesn't really watch much anime but he said that one thing that bothers him is HXH's lack of mentioning the goal or what the main story is going to be and how 7 episodes were just them doing pretty much nothing revalant to the plot.


----------



## urca (Nov 29, 2010)

OMG LEOREO LOOKS BADASS D:


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2010)

So my friend refuses to watch anymore HXH now. He barely made it to episode 13. I told him the best test was starting soon but he said its too slow and plot is non existant. So i said whatever and we started watching Tree of Might and Dead Zone. 

Togashi pisses me off once again. Why didn't he do an arc like York Shin at the beginning of the series? If he ever decides to watch HXH again i'm just going to have to show him the york shin episodes. Its obvious he isn't a fan of the slow moving hunter exam.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't know about the anime, but the manga start was awesome, one of the best shounen's starts i've ever read. Yeah a bit slow but it was really intriguing and all-involving. Togashi has a lot of flaws (lazy as hell) but he is a master in the making of the plot.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 30, 2010)

urca said:


> OMG LEOREO LOOKS BADASS D:



What is this and why did you post it ?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 30, 2010)

To fuck with our emotions. 

I already deleted the eps off my comp since it was taking up a shitload of space, i give up. Most americans are too ADD to get into HXH. Let them enjoy their DBZ and Superman.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 30, 2010)

What is dis ? a popularity poll ?!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2010)

Some americans have a weird view of anime, they just want stupid storylines and non stop action ala Final Fantasy.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 30, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> To fuck with our emotions.
> 
> I already deleted the eps off my comp since it was taking up a shitload of space, i give up. Most americans are too ADD to get into HXH. Let them enjoy their DBZ and Superman.



Well... to be honest, if he truly watched until ep 13, and still didn't find anything worthwhile in it, maybe it just wasn't for him. Because, let's face it; it starts to pick up real fast after ep.6, so he should really be 'into it' if he went up to 13...unless you just don't care for this kind of shounen. It's not everyones' taste, after all. You have those that want anime like Naruto and BLeach and will prefer those above HxH. It's less deep, original and what not...but not everyone is looking for that. If you just want an endless fest of (even when largely nonsensical) slash&hack battles and in general typical (rather superficial) shounen-elements, you might, indeed, prefer those.

For instance, while I finally succeeded (after 5-6 tries) to watch more than 10-12 ep of OP, and finally started to 'get in' on it a bit and watched them all... it has never had an appeal like that of HxH for me, nor was I ever really hooked. I just couldn't and can't be thrilled by it. It's _never_ going to be in my top ten, I fear...but on the other hand, many people think it's the best thing since sliced bread, so...


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 30, 2010)

I have sort of a question , anyone know the chapter (and page , preferabely) where Netero shows up on the island with those other two guys ?


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Nov 30, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> So my friend refuses to watch anymore HXH now. He barely made it to episode 13. I told him the best test was starting soon but he said its too slow and plot is non existant. So i said whatever and we started watching Tree of Might and Dead Zone.
> 
> Togashi pisses me off once again. Why didn't he do an arc like York Shin at the beginning of the series? If he ever decides to watch HXH again i'm just going to have to show him the york shin episodes. Its obvious he isn't a fan of the slow moving hunter exam.



Well... Give it up. Your friend probably won't like HxH even if its good (and we all know how good it is). It's not Togashi's fault, I think your friend probably has other tastes, let him be, poor guy doesn't even know what he's missing.  

But there's still something you could do, show him an episode of Y. Shin arc or any other episode, it's easy to get hooked that way. God knows I was hooked by Naruto that way.

A friend of mine showed me Zabuza and Kakashi's fight and pronto, I was totally addicted. fucking bastard.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 30, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I have sort of a question , anyone know the chapter (and page , preferabely) where Netero shows up on the island with those other two guys ?


Chapter 199.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks                                               .


----------



## Will Smith (Nov 30, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Most americans are too ADD to get into HXH. Let them enjoy their DBZ and Superman.



Hey, I resent that.


----------



## MakeEmum (Dec 1, 2010)

Hunter x Hunter Volume 27 sold more copies than any Bleach volume this year
ch.27

Sad to think that without hiatuses it probably would've earn some top spots.

now that I caught up with Toriko, this increase my manga readings to 6 which I can coincidentally split into two part, AST (Awesome Shounen Trilogy) and FST (Fail Shounen Trilogy), which pretty much states that IMO (and probably popular opinion)  you can tell a world of difference reading One Piece, Hunter x Hunter and Toriko compare to Naruto, Bleach and Fairy Tail


----------



## urca (Dec 1, 2010)

Why is coloring HxH's pics is that hard?D:
i've been trying to color the first page of chapter 61
Aizen and the Art of War
its a bit hard,also its quality kinda sucks (i color using the photoshop,im a rookie though.)


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 1, 2010)

From MH:


> I'm not sure whether this information is related to Jump or not, but it is said Togashi (author of Hunter x Hunter) had opened Mahjong competition.


Why work on HXH when he can start a Mahjong competition? 

(It was half a year ago, though)


----------



## Blinky (Dec 1, 2010)

Never change Togashi.


----------



## Oni (Dec 2, 2010)

* an old friend returns. 

Only to find the hiatus and Ant Arc still going on???

Sigh... so when will this ever end? How many more Tankobons will be pressed at a one per year rate to finish this arc? And with Gon's latest development, it would seem this arc will almost certainly mean the end of the series.

So many questions... I can't really get excited over this anime anymore... Sigh.


----------



## urca (Dec 2, 2010)

Oni said:


> * an old friend returns.
> 
> Only to find the hiatus and Ant Arc still going on???
> 
> ...



i flipped this up in my mind,i still dont understand how would gon's latest development would lead to the end of this series.


----------



## Oni (Dec 2, 2010)

It opens an ending, rather than opening more room for development. He has matured, he has lost an arm (will probably regain it somehow, oh well)... he will probably be able to find his father all of a sudden with all the world commotion going on so that'll be the end.

It's just a possibility, but the likelihood has increased.


----------



## urca (Dec 2, 2010)

Oni said:


> It opens an ending, rather than opening more room for development. He has matured, he has lost an arm (will probably regain it somehow, oh well)... he will probably be able to find his father all of a sudden with all the world commotion going on so that'll be the end.
> 
> It's just a possibility, but the likelihood has increased.



hmmmm,i see whatcha mean,but i dont think this is the case.
i think he would regain his normal form,and his arm,if the nen is another case.
i think the story hasnt ended,and i think there'll be many arcs that we'll enjoy while the story is progressing (en sha'a allah ^_^),so we can't judge yet.


----------



## Oni (Dec 2, 2010)

urca said:


> hmmmm,i see whatcha mean,but i dont think this is the case.
> i think he would regain his normal form,and his arm,if the nen is another case.
> i think the story hasnt ended,and i think there'll be many arcs that we'll enjoy while the story is progressing (en sha'a allah ^_^),so we can't judge yet.



If our Lord so desires, indeed. But truth is, it's up to Togashi. And I have been at it for 10 years now, following this series. I don't even see anyone from the old days on this forum anymore. 

The 12-15yo shonen from '98 are now 24-27 seinen. And the series isn't serialized fast enough to gain enough new young shonen audience, despite continuing sales records.

There is the possibility of continuing with the fanbase's desires, but Togashi has proven he is not planning to give a new jolt to his career. At this rate, the series would need 20 years for a new arc similar to the Chimera Arc to complete. One tankobon of 10 chapters per year. I'll be in my 40's by then. Togashi would be at a retirement age (not like he needs to care about those things with his royalties). So who would care?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 2, 2010)

If togashi ends it after this arc i will urinate over all my hxh volumes i own.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 3, 2010)

Anyone watching shiki? It's an amazing anime, though not a battle-shounen.

Loved the latest episode.

It's difficult to compare it with HxH, since it's not shounen, but it is without doubt one of the better new anime of this season/year.


----------



## urca (Dec 3, 2010)

Oni said:


> If our Lord so desires, indeed. But truth is, it's up to Togashi. And I have been at it for 10 years now, following this series. I don't even see anyone from the old days on this forum anymore.
> 
> The 12-15yo shonen from '98 are now 24-27 seinen. And the series isn't serialized fast enough to gain enough new young shonen audience, despite continuing sales records.
> 
> There is the possibility of continuing with the fanbase's desires, but Togashi has proven he is not planning to give a new jolt to his career. At this rate, the series would need 20 years for a new arc similar to the Chimera Arc to complete. One tankobon of 10 chapters per year. I'll be in my 40's by then. Togashi would be at a retirement age (not like he needs to care about those things with his royalties). So who would care?


from what you said i started losing hope in this series even though i love it so much 
i wonder if he'll get back to HxH after making his Level E manga thing,but that would be a bad case since i probably would be married and having some children D:.
i hope something happens so the series would come back to life ASAP D:.


----------



## Oni (Dec 3, 2010)

urca said:


> from what you said i started losing hope in this series even though i love it so much
> i wonder if he'll get back to HxH after making his Level E manga thing,but that would be a bad case since i probably would be married and having some children D:.
> i hope something happens so the series would come back to life ASAP D:.



Start watching Clannad or something and grow up then, it also impresses the ladies when guys like such things rather than killer ants ^^

These things will always remain a guilty pleasure though, so you'll never be able to let go anyhow  Never!


----------



## urca (Dec 3, 2010)

Oni said:


> Start watching Clannad or something and grow up then, it also impresses the ladies when guys like such things rather than killer ants ^^
> 
> These things will always remain a guilty pleasure though, so you'll never be able to let go anyhow  Never!



i do watch slice of life animes,i enjoyed some of it like k-on,toradora.
is cannad a sice of ife anime?cuz i googled it and found some pics of it ,i was like :'this is totally slice of life @_@'.


----------



## Oni (Dec 3, 2010)

urca said:


> i do watch slice of life animes,i enjoyed some of it like k-on,toradora.
> is cannad a sice of ife anime?cuz i googled it and found some pics of it ,i was like :'this is totally slice of life @_@'.



Yeah, but it's quite unique as well. It's not just a 'slice' it's a big mighty chunk of life. The story really relates to people in their twenties somehow. You will need to go through the effort of watching the first season though, but the good part is in the second season. Everyone who has taken the time to appreciate Clannad, was moved by it in the end.


----------



## urca (Dec 3, 2010)

Oni said:


> Yeah, but it's quite unique as well. It's not just a 'slice' it's a big mighty chunk of life. The story really relates to people in their twenties somehow. You will need to go through the effort of watching the first season though, but the good part is in the second season. Everyone who has taken the time to appreciate Clannad, was moved by it in the end.



well,looks like you really respect this 'clannad'.
all right,i'll watch it later,but how many episodes is it?


----------



## Taofizzle (Dec 3, 2010)

Think of starting to read HxH.is HxH still on hiatus. also is it still gonna be continued. and how long as it been on hiatus for and how frequent does it happen.

Ps
is the anime and manga different in anyway, is it significant.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 3, 2010)

What about shiki?


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 3, 2010)

Taofizzle said:


> Think of starting to read HxH.is HxH still on hiatus. also is it still gonna be continued. and how long as it been on hiatus for and how frequent does it happen.
> 
> Ps
> is the anime and manga different in anyway, is it significant.


It's going to be continued. Nobody knows when. Usually he releases 8-12 chapters and then goes on hiatus again. It's been on hiatus for 4 months or so now I think. Anime and manga hardly differ from eachother. Anime has some filler, but nothing irritating. Very faithful adaptation. Great anime.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 3, 2010)

The hiatus is going to 7 months now.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey guys, what's this thread for?  Can't discuss that which does not exist.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 4, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Hey guys, what's this thread for?  Can't discuss that which does not exist.



HxH and Togashi still exist. 

It's just that nothing happens. 


Also, I think people who say it's probably going to be the last arc are right. It's clear Togashi lost his drive. And without that, continuing is more of a bore than a pleasure, and it's perhaps better that he doesn't continue.

You can notice that with the constant hiatuses; it simply isn't normal anymore, for someone who still has pleasure in writing his manga. At this pace, even if he would continue, it would take another 20 years before the series is satisfactorily ended (you would at least need one giant, or two big arcs to cover all lose ends). 

Furthermore, the fact that Gon has 'developed' to what he is now, is another indication. The whole point of the series was about Gon and Killua, and their friendship and adventures with nen. But that was always a relationship between kids, with a cheerful Gon. Now, I don't mind character-development, but the fact is, Gon is drastically altered, so I don't think the series can keep going on like it has. And in that case, will it still have the same 'feel' about it?

Also, a lot of the lose ends are made void and redundant now. For instance, throughout the series it was clear there was going to be a fight between Gon and Hisoka, ultimately. But Hisoka is a shotacon and a fightacon. He kicks on fighting with a young  boy with nen-potential like the former Gon, but he has no interest in an adult Gon who can't use his nen. So for him (and for that lose end) it's of no importance anymore. It will never happen, unless somehow Gon can revert his change, gets his nen back (or even gets younger again) - but that would be a real cop-out, because the only thing that makes this huge power-up palatable, is because he had to pay a huge price. If he can revert back to how he was, it's completely nonsensical and can't be explained by HxH lore, nor the nen-system/hatsus as it has been  depicted in the series.


So, seen the immer continuation of long hiatuses, and the fact he's already copping out on some of the future lose ends, I think it might be the last arc, indeed.


----------



## Selva (Dec 4, 2010)

NeBy said:


> Also, I think people who say it's probably going to be the last arc are right. It's clear Togashi lost his drive. And without that, continuing is more of a bore than a pleasure, and it's perhaps better that he doesn't continue.


Unfortunately I feel the same way too especially after Gon's latest power up. I'll still be very disappointed if it happens though. There are still so many things to be explored in the manga. Damn it Togashi  The least he can do is explain wtf is going on with him! He should at least tell us whether he's going to continue it, wrap it up already or drop it altogether instead of leaving us hanging like that! >_>


----------



## Oni (Dec 4, 2010)

urca said:


> well,looks like you really respect this 'clannad'.
> all right,i'll watch it later,but how many episodes is it?



Wiki is bliss.  There are some alternative endings and OVA's so it depends on how hooked you'll get. The first season drags on for quite a bit with surreal sidestories which aren't really of relevance to the second season, which is the part which even made big boys cry. 

If you find it to be too long, skim through some of the first season. But don't blame me when you want to rewatch it after finishing the second. DO NOT immediately start the second season.



Haohmaru said:


> It's going to be continued. Nobody knows when. Usually he releases 8-12 chapters and then goes on hiatus again. It's been on hiatus for 4 months or so now I think. Anime and manga hardly differ from eachother. Anime has some filler, but nothing irritating. Very faithful adaptation. Great anime.



As far as I know, HxH is now officially at a one tankobon per year rate. The chapters are released in one streak of 10 chapters, after which all turns dead for the remainder of the year.



NeBy said:


> yipyip



Agreed. I can also understand everyone's sadness, but I think I also speak for other veterans like NeBy this has gone on for long enough. I'm just not excited anymore, I knew new chapters were out and it took me months before I could be bothered.

A Golden Byakugan is still possible, but that's not Togashi's style. And having Gon continue as a grown-up isn't his ambition. And considering how HxH had a "go on an adventure and level up to win from those bigger than you" style before the Chimera Arc, he'll have a hard time continuing with that format. Just think about it, Gon is the only one capable of defeating the King right now. So who will he come across in his future adventures? Those who were too busy watching reruns of Friends to be bothered taking on the King themselves? Frieza's sister? (we're already acquainted with Cell's brother now.) (DBZ reference for those who don't know what I'm talking about.)


Anyways, for those who are really depressed right now, let me help you guys out:
*
Kenichi Saikou no Deshi
*
You'll find the two very alike and the manga is still kicking ass in an awesome way, years after having been animated.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2010)

I'd say there atleast one more arc left in the series to tie all the loose ends up satisfactorily. Gon doesn't need to fight Hisoka as long as Danchou kills him off, no troll. 

But it seems likely that Gon will be given a bittersweet ending, he'll find his father but all his other dreams will turn to dust, and who knows what awaits Killua.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 5, 2010)

And what about Leorio?

But it doesn't really matter when Pokkuru takes over.


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 5, 2010)

Togashi should work the whole time for some years and then stop working forever

Because I swear I will kill him if he just ends HxH like that


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2010)

togashi won't end this manga before Hisoka humiliates kuroro


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 5, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> togashi won't end this manga before Hisoka was raped by kuroro



fixed                          .


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2010)

come on,the girly kurapica already raped kuroro 
for kuroro to rape Hisoka is just


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 5, 2010)

He wouldn't be the first one to go in that sissy ass


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2010)

Over haxxed sissy boy hid his powers and just surprised Kuroro. Will never happen again.


----------



## Fran (Dec 5, 2010)

That you guys are still posting in this thread is intruiging.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2010)

We're suckers for punishment.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 5, 2010)

Hunter X Hunter eh ? 

I seem to recall a manga named that many moons ago...


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 5, 2010)

any new news?


----------



## Intus Legere (Dec 6, 2010)

You guys keep posting here, and every time I see Hunter x Hunter in the first page of the Floor 2 my hopes of seeing Togashi continuing the manga are revived.

I blame you guys for misleading the rest of us. = /


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 6, 2010)

We will _*Never*_ surrender.


----------



## urca (Dec 7, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> We will _*Never*_ surrender.



+1.
painful to wait,but oh well .
i guess ima try this 'clannad' once i finish my work for today 
oh by the way guyz,i colored a killua picture yesterday,its my 2nd coloring attempt,so go easy on me
its not finished yet,but i want to give it to you guyz,


----------



## Steelwheel45 (Dec 8, 2010)

*Epic Chapters*

I read this series a few years back and just re-read it.

I think my favourite chapter is 249...if you choose to go back and read this i suggest you read at least 5 or 6 prior chapters to feel the full emphasis of 249.

Im also interested in knowing others favourite chapters.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 8, 2010)

Intus Legere said:


> You guys keep posting here, and every time I see Hunter x Hunter in the first page of the Floor 2 my hopes of seeing Togashi continuing the manga go up.
> 
> I blame you guys for misleading the rest of us. = /



What?  It goes up somewhere? 

Good to know. 



urca said:


> +1.
> painful to wait,but oh well .
> i guess ima try this 'clannad' once i finish my work for today
> oh by the way guyz,i colored a killua picture yesterday,its my 2nd coloring attempt,so go easy on me
> its not finished yet,but i want to give it to you guyz,



Hey, that wasn't bad at all. Killua looked pretty neat. A lil bit too...yellowish, mayhaps, but certainly not bad.

And the last one is quite the suggestive pose!  Will be nice to see it coloured.

Ok, you're hired. Start colouring the black&white fanimation of the HXH ant-arc scenes on my youtube channel.


----------



## urca (Dec 8, 2010)

NeBy said:


> What?  It goes up somewhere?
> 
> Good to know.
> 
> ...




thnx thnx,my lil bro critsized me about killua's hair D:,so im kinda working on it.
the thing that actually got me tired was the eyes,if you remember the original page,killua's eyes wasnt well-drawn D:,so it gave me some troublesome time.
as for coloring the animated stuff,i'd love to,but not now,of course,maybe i will when i improve more and more at coloring manga pages,till then,i'll keep it up like that,and of course i'll tell you when i will color any of it.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 8, 2010)

I wish this person did one for each character.


----------



## urca (Dec 11, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> I wish this person did one for each character.



she looks pretty good,but not as i imagined her D:.
_____
i'd like to open a discussion,more of a prediction.
what do you guyz expect of gon when we see him in the next panel he appears in?gloomy?sad?what would he say?
i am sympathizing with gon so much these days


----------



## Stroev (Dec 11, 2010)

Man what even happened back then. I remember him going Super Mode but then that's it.


----------



## urca (Dec 11, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Man what even happened back then. I remember him going Super Mode but then that's it.



thats why i said what do you expect of him.
well,i'd expect him to be locked on himself for a while,probably for 10 chapters then he'll get back to himself,but more of a mature-self.
i have no text in my mind,i dunno what would he say to killua when he wakes up.
you know?it would be SUPER-AWESOME if gon goes into a coma for a while,and the story focuses on leorio,kurapika,and killua in an arc to help gon.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 11, 2010)

Leorio and Kurapika popping out of nowhere only to solo the King would be fantastic.


----------



## Tangible (Dec 12, 2010)

On chapter 120 and I don't see the hype behind this series. 

Guess it just isn't for me. Giving up on reading it :\


----------



## krizma (Dec 12, 2010)

Tangible said:


> On chapter 120 and I don't see the hype behind this series.
> 
> Guess it just isn't for me. Giving up on reading it :\



That's OK if you aren't into shounen, but don't tell me you like naruto, bleach etc. but give up on reading hxh.


----------



## Xell (Dec 12, 2010)

Tangible said:


> On chapter 120 and I don't see the hype behind this series.
> 
> Guess it just isn't for me. Giving up on reading it :\



Do you not find the characters appealing at all?


----------



## Tangible (Dec 12, 2010)

krizma said:


> That's OK if you aren't into shounen, but don't tell me you like naruto, bleach etc. but give up on reading hxh.


I am into Shounen, but HxH just doesn't do it for me. 

I do like Bleach and Naruto is ok. I only read the latter because I have so much time invested in it. HxH reminds me of the big three kind of rolled into one, the problem is I haven't felt like it has excelled in any one specific area making it just average. 

Just my opinion though.



Xell said:


> Do you not find the characters appealing at all?


 I like some of them a lot, mainly Kurapika. But Gon and Killua are just kind of meh. 

I might keep reading because I have a bit more free time and it isn't too long to catch up but I'm certainly not completely enjoying the series.


----------



## Neelon (Dec 12, 2010)

Tangible said:


> *I do like Bleach series*.



This explains the whole thing.


----------



## DocTerror (Dec 12, 2010)

Tangible said:


> I am into Shounen, but HxH just doesn't do it for me.
> 
> I do like Bleach and Naruto is ok. I only read the latter because I have so much time invested in it. HxH reminds me of the big three kind of rolled into one, the problem is I haven't felt like it has excelled in any one specific area making it just average.
> 
> ...



Keep reading. Your actually at the part where Gon and Killua start coming into their own. The next arc you will see them grow alot,


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 13, 2010)

*TOGASHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/*SIZE]


----------



## Steelwheel45 (Dec 13, 2010)

Everyone please list their favourite chapter(s) and explain why.


----------



## narutorockers (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh man i miss HXH


----------



## NeBy (Dec 13, 2010)

Tangible said:


> On chapter 120 and I don't see the hype behind this series.
> 
> Guess it just isn't for me. Giving up on reading it :\



I would rather suggest you start with the anime instead of the manga. I would recommend that to every newbie to the series, but certainly to one that doesn't feel compelled by the manga. And it's more straightforward too: if you don't like the anime by the time you're at episode 10-12, you can readily stop, because hxh isn't for you then.

The fact that you like Bleach...well, I don't want to come over derigatory (like some on this thread) - and furthemore, I still think the first season of Bleach wasn't bad at all - but it does indicate you're more into the 'classical' shounen, while HxH most definitely isn't. I would call HxH an 'intelligent shounen' meaning; the relations, characterdevelopment, concepts (like the nen-system) and plots are MUCH more developped through and play a much greater role than in typical shounen, while the pure 'level-up-hack&slash ennemies' scenery is a lot less.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 13, 2010)

how is it possible to like bleach and NOT like hunter x hunter

that's madness


----------



## Gunners (Dec 13, 2010)

God Movement said:


> how is it possible to like bleach and NOT like hunter x hunter
> 
> that's madness



They are different in style so it is understandable.

Anyway I think his problem is reading it with the mindset of 'what's all the fuss about', it tends to make people overly critical and fish for faults.


----------



## Tangible (Dec 13, 2010)

DocTerror said:


> Keep reading. Your actually at the part where Gon and Killua start coming into their own. The next arc you will see them grow alot,


Hmm. Yeah I think I'll keep reading it. It won't take long to catch up to where the manga is at now anyway.



NeBy said:


> The fact that you like Bleach...well, I don't want to come over derigatory (like some on this thread) - and furthemore, I still think the first season of Bleach wasn't bad at all - but it does indicate you're more into the 'classical' shounen, while HxH most definitely isn't. I would call HxH an 'intelligent shounen' meaning; the relations, characterdevelopment, concepts (like the nen-system) and plots are MUCH more developped through and play a much greater role than in typical shounen, while the pure 'level-up-hack&slash ennemies' scenery is a lot less.


Not derogatory at all. HxH is quite intelligent, but I think the assumption many of you are making is that "Oh he likes Bleach he must only like HACK AND SLAAASSSSHHH" which isn't true, nor is it a just assumption. OT a bit but assumptions like this are what hurts the manga community, if anything like that can be gathered from something as large as it has become.

It isn't that I don't "get" HxH or anything along those lines, it is just that I don't like it. Much how you, or anyone else may not enjoy something. Nothing more, nothing less.



Gunners said:


> They are different in style so it is understandable.
> 
> Anyway I think his problem is reading it with the mindset of 'what's all the fuss about', it tends to make people overly critical and fish for faults.


Has nothing to do with the style, as I said. I like more series than typical "shounen" as is being assumed in many of these almost nerd-rage, passive-aggressive responses. I just haven't enjoyed it so far.



Neelon said:


> This explains the whole thing.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 13, 2010)

Gunners said:


> They are different in style so it is understandable.
> 
> *Anyway I think his problem is reading it with the mindset of 'what's all the fuss about', it tends to make people overly critical and fish for faults.*



well I don't know about that, personally I've gone in with that mindframe for several series that i've ended up enjoying just fine


----------



## Blinky (Dec 13, 2010)

God Movement said:


> well I don't know about that, personally I've gone in with that mindframe for several series that i've ended up enjoying just fine



If you expect to absolutely love a series but you just like it then you'll probably feel more let down.


----------



## Oni (Dec 13, 2010)

On the Bleach issue, I actually would make the bold statement that those who are still enjoying Bleach like they did at the start of the series, are indeed not sensitive to depth.

HxH is a lot less obvious and predictable, while Bleach has been about nothing but powering up to take on those who are bigger than you. That's all fine and dandy, I get a kick out of those series too, but if it stretches on for too long, it gets boring. You expect and Bleach just doesn't deliver, whereas HxH (despite everything) does.

It doesn't mean you don't appreciate depth if you defend Bleach, but really, most eventually go from Shonen to Seinen for a reason. The latter fits a more mature taste, period. That's not condescending either, most who love Shonen will eventually come to appreciate and grasp Seinen.

So Tangible, I don't think pointing out the rift between Shonen and Seinen hurts the manga community, quite the contrary. But animosity towards the Shonen style by those who have outgrown it, would be rather hypocritical. 

So yes, there is more to it than merely "not liking" something. There are aspects in manga that you either like or dislike, and that's correlated with things like depth, fanservice, pace etc. If you haven't "enjoyed" HxH, it's because there are things you expect from a manga which are not fulfilled with HxH, while they are fulfilled with Bleach.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 13, 2010)

This thread always tricks me. Everytime I see that someone has posted in it recently I get excited like a little school boy and I always check to see if we're off hiatus.

You jerks


----------



## NeBy (Dec 13, 2010)

Oni said:


> On the Bleach issue, I actually would make the bold statement that those who are still enjoying Bleach like they did at the start of the series, are indeed not sensitive to depth.
> 
> HxH is a lot less obvious and predictable, while Bleach has been about nothing but powering up to take on those who are bigger than you. That's all fine and dandy, I get a kick out of those series too, but if it stretches on for too long, it gets boring. You expect and Bleach just doesn't deliver, whereas HxH (despite everything) does.
> 
> ...



I largely concur. While I understand the parent poster in defending his tastes (and it's futile to debate tastes, after all) and claiming he's not *only* interested in hack&slash anime/manga (which I didn't say, btw), one can not else but conclude that if one likes bleach, it is for a reason. And it sure as hell can't be the depth of it. And since the vast majority of the time it IS hack&slash monsters and about getting immer stronger (sometimes absurdely so), I can only conclude this would have to be an important role in liking it (after all, if you didn't like that, you are disliking 3/4 of it already).

However, I also do not agree with those that bash Bleach endlessly, and claim it's pure crap. It has it's redeeming qualities too, and as said, the first season is even pretty good, and has the rather interesting plot of the betrayal by Aizen. The second one was, however, crappy. The third is a bit better than the second, but not as good as the first.

But, clearly, the series is rather one-sided and superficial, and has some VERY annoying clichés, like a lot of one-dimensional villains, and the fact only bad guys die, while the good guys - even when mortally wounded numerous times ALWAYS bounce back, also always the 'I have to get stronger so I can protect my nakama'-mantra that is constantly repeated (something that is done in OP too), etc... the repetiveness on itself is already indicative that it's meant for a less demanding, less mature audience (aka, younger kids - or those with that mindset). If you're content with the same thing over and over again (like young kids tend to be), then you have no problems with Bleach. But I, for one, appreciate the originality that HxH displays. It actually invites you to think, now and then. Something you can't accuse Bleach of.

But still...as no-brainer-pop-corn amusement, Bleach (especially the first season) is reasonably palatable, I think.





Kuya said:


> This thread always tricks me. Everytime I see that someone has posted in it recently I get excited like a little school boy and I always check to see if we're off hiatus.
> 
> You jerks


----------



## Oni (Dec 13, 2010)

Though I would even say the first season of Bleach could have been the start of something with a lot of depth. Instead, superlatives became prominent. Bigger boobs, bigger powers, bigger battles. Big, Bigger, Biggest. Bleach has the word "hormonal" written all over it.

And as Neby stated (I never really took notice, but now that he mentions it), Bleach has the "One Piece" syndrome of never anyone really dying.

HxH tramples these things. Togashi deliberately committed mass murder and even matricide at the start of the Ant Arc, just to get rid of the kiddy image. And Bleach? Those Shinigami that looked down on humans in the first arc go through the trouble of creating a replica city. So nobody dies. Bit of a plot hole right there, if the reason wasn't so obvious.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 14, 2010)

There were 2 deaths. The other one happened 2 chapters later.


----------



## Oni (Dec 14, 2010)

Are you overheated or something? Please cool down.

One Piece has an established REPUTATION for no one ever dying. It's a COMMON critique and one of the reasons the show bored the hell out of me after so long. Now ONLY VERRRRRY RECENTLY, one or two died. About friggin' time I should say, perhaps the series is FINALLY drawing to a close? But my point wasn't even about that. My point was made from the damn good right I have to speak of a One Piece Syndrome when people refuse to die over an extended period of time. It was to compare the series to Bleach, it wasn't even about One Piece. I could have also used DBZ, but that would have been too old school.

Also, there's a distinction in how people die and what impact it makes. When it happened in the past and is used as a flashback to explain one's current emo-shit, then that's gratuitous. It can make you sympathize, but not mourn. There's no real drama in that, it's gaiden, side story. When anonymous cannon fodder dies, that gives an impression of the amount of gore the series uses as a standard. In HxH, that's alot, in Naruto, limbs get torn off too (in the manga at least). 

But please, just get off your high horse. You call Naruto "no-death", which is obviously not the case. Sandaime alone illustrates this point. One Piece has/had an established rep for being no-death, something which is a very common conception you can't deny (search the forums if you don't believe me).

And on a final note, I have been reading HxH for some 8 years or more (forgot already) and I've been into manga/anime for over 10 years (forgot as well). You are flaming with personal insults directed at me, I am merely making my point. You're not getting any sympathy with that tone of yours and frankly, it's sad to see someone who's 22 talk like that.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 14, 2010)

The only non-flashback deaths in OP is Ace and WB, everyone else has a super magical plotshield.

I remember when OPtards where like "Oh YAH! But CP9 DIeD Of LIKE thE BUSTErs CALL!!", and then they came back in a cover story all ok and shit 

**Edit**
I also like how they come up with all these retarded theories on why Pell survived the nuke instead of just accepting the simple fact that Oda doesn't kill anyone unless it's to necessary for the plot.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 14, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> The only non-flashback deaths in OP is Ace and WB, everyone else has a super magical plotshield.
> 
> I remember when OPtards where like "Oh YAH! But CP9 DIeD Of LIKE thE BUSTErs CALL!!", and then they came back in a cover story all ok and shit
> 
> ...



   

I've come to the conclusion that only old people die in shonen.

Oh yeah i see dude prefers Bleach over HXH. I won't talk shit though since my close friend couldn't get into HXH either (said it was taking too long for the plot to present itself) but he doesn't really like anime tbh.


----------



## Intus Legere (Dec 14, 2010)

I always recommend new readers to read the manga, not the anime. In my opinion, Hunter x Hunter had one of the best starts I've ever seen in a manga, and even its first arc was already interesting enough, captivating enough.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 14, 2010)

So, I really want Togashi to surprise me this chistmas.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 14, 2010)

Oni said:


> Are you overheated or something? Please cool down.
> 
> One Piece has an established REPUTATION for no one ever dying. It's a COMMON critique and one of the reasons the show bored the hell out of me after so long. Now ONLY VERRRRRY RECENTLY, one or two died. About friggin' time I should say, perhaps the series is FINALLY drawing to a close? But my point wasn't even about that. My point was made from the damn good right I have to speak of a One Piece Syndrome when people refuse to die over an extended period of time. It was to compare the series to Bleach, it wasn't even about One Piece. I could have also used DBZ, but that would have been too old school.
> 
> ...



Don't mind xxxshadow. He has a reputation for being rude.

It's nothing really all that difficult to see. As said, even if it isn't in my favourite list, I *did* go through about half the manga and the whole of the anime. I had very much trouble 'getting into' it, but at long last, I did find a few qualities I could appreciate (albeit, that was especially the 'discover new things and seek treasure/adventure' theme that I thought was ok; which has been eliminated, currently, by  this whole save-Ace thing). And the critique is true (one would have to be foolish to deny it, since it's so apparent): until very recently (and we still have to see how it pans out; Oda might just make Ace 'revive' with some fancy trick) nobody ever died. Not even fodder. Not even when -how is he called again? bear-guy - made a gigantic explosion like an atomic bomb destroying anything in it's path - except for...well, yes, all the people in his neighbourhood. Hoh! What a coincidence!  Those dozens of people standing in front of him 
all magically escaped death.


A lot of blood, yes. A lot of 'mortal wounds'. A lot of groans, and the spitting and coughing of blood, and thee grinding of teeth. ;-)

But no deaths. 

The same with Bleach, and, to be frank, with a lot of anime focused towards the target audience of younger kids (fairy tail is another example; the only death there was already in a flashback (which is true lessens the impact)...and even then in the last season they made her come back alive again, by a stupid "oh, I wasn't really dead, it was my double in a parallel world"-trick. For f- sake!

In all honesty: even dragon ball (Z) did better. And even there they could be brought back from the dead by the dragon balls.




KLoWn said:


> The only non-flashback deaths in OP is Ace and WB, everyone else has a super magical plotshield.
> 
> I remember when OPtards where like "Oh YAH! But CP9 DIeD Of LIKE thE BUSTErs CALL!!", and then they came back in a cover story all ok and shit
> 
> ...



What he said. 

It's plain and obvious Oda does his utter best to never let anyone die. With this arc, it's the first time EVER he actually makes us show it's uberhaupt possible to die for anyone in the OP-world. And, as said...it wouldn't surprise me if at least Ace 'came back' after all. But whatever. Point is, deaths hardly occur in OP, even in situations where there clearly should be. And for the longest time, the only 'death' (not in a distant past as a flashback), was - as far as I can remember - the 'death' of....their ship. Conveniently non-human, and hardly a real death, though they did their best to present it as such. 



That said, I'm not saying that the mere showing of deaths makes something good. But, as far as more mature anime goes, it should be incorperated into whatever world is depicted, as being a 'fact of life'. Even kids deserve to be confronted by some painful truths, and shunning them from some aspects of life by introducing an 'always-happy-good-guys-never-die' world, only deludes them. Or at least, it is rather infantile, and underestimating older kids. Also, it simply has less impact. What use is it to show someone 'die', when you know he's never going to die anyway, or is going to come back alive. What meaning has death, then? Emotions are struck the hardest because there is loss. Without that loss, there is no heartfelt connection anymore with it. And ultimately, it borders on the ridiculous, where swords keep piercing hearts, and powerattacks keep hitting, but it's a given that it's never fatal.

Meh.





Intus Legere said:


> I always recommend new readers to read the manga, not the anime. In my opinion, Hunter x Hunter had one of the best starts I've ever seen in a manga, and even its first arc was already interesting enough, captivating enough.




I strongly recommend the opposite. (Well, not reading the anime, but WATCHING it ;-) ) Both the manga and the anime start slowly. But the anime captivates faster than the manga once you're past episode 6.

Besides, the original poster already said his friend couldn't get into the manga. Then the anime is certainly a better choice, I would argue.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 14, 2010)

Do you really think there's any chance Ace will be coming back? REALLY?



Oda isn't a bad writer. There's a lot of story relevance in Ace dying.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 14, 2010)

:EloquentDisdain


----------



## Intus Legere (Dec 14, 2010)

NeBy said:


> I strongely recommend the oposite. (Well, not reading the anime, but WATCHING it ;-) ) Both the manga and the anime start slowly. But the anime captivates faster than the manga once you're past episode 6.



Well, you may *STRONGLY* ( ;-) ) recommend the opposite, but I suppose we see HxH's story differently then. I've tried to watch the anime, it seemed pretty generic... animes have less difficulty starting, I reckon. Mangas are not the same to me, usually I feel bored in every first arc of a manga. Hunter x Hunter was one of the few exceptions, and from the start to York Shin, I simply couldn't stop reading.


... and, to be honest, I prefer mangas to animes anyway.


----------



## Oni (Dec 15, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Oda isn't a bad writer. There's a lot of story relevance in Ace dying.



Not the issue here 

Nobody denies anyone the right to enjoy things like OP or Bleach.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 15, 2010)

This thread lacks Super Mario epicness
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kk9oa_PiXAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeBy (Dec 15, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Do you really think there's any chance Ace will be coming back? REALLY?
> 
> 
> 
> Oda isn't a bad writer. There's a lot of story relevance in Ace dying.



That wasn't the point I was making. I didn't make any qualifications about Oda as a writer. In fact, depending on the targeted audience, and the purpose of the creation of the work, he might well be considered a great writer. But that targeted audience (and purpose) of OP is clearly not the more mature audience looking for an 'intelligent shounen' that expects some thinking-power of its readers/viewers. 




Intus Legere said:


> Well, you may *STRONGLY* ( ;-) ) recommend the opposite, but I suppose we see HxH's story differently then. I've tried to watch the anime, it seemed pretty generic... animes have less difficulty starting, I reckon. Mangas are not the same to me, usually I feel bored in every first arc of a manga. Hunter x Hunter was one of the few exceptions, and from the start to York Shin, I simply couldn't stop reading.
> 
> 
> ... and, to be honest, I prefer mangas to animes anyway.



I don't think it's a matter of viewing hxh's story different; it's the same story, after all. And the anime delligently and faithfully follows the manga (well, at least, they do a pretty job at it, though some detail is left out, of course). And I can't speak for you, ofcourse, since tastes differ, but I would wager that in regard to newbies - especially those who are used to Naruto&bleach kinda shounen - trying HxH out for the first time, the anime is easier to be captivated by it. This is, because the anime offers depth, but without the sometimes complex and intricate details that the manga displays (which I think is fine, but is often too much at once for someone used to slah&hack shounen). Furthermore, because of the quality, the voices, the movement and sounds makes it more attractive in a shorter amount of time. Plus, it condenses what is shown in the manga a bit more, so you'll have a better idea in a shorter amount of time whether or not you're going to like the series.

This may not be true for all perons - tastes differ - and you might not be one of them, but I do think the majority of newbies are better of watching the anime first, and than, when (if) they're hooked, they can always read the manga and get soome additional details (for instance, the nen-system is better explained in the manga, with more nuance and details than in the anime). I'm a bit puzzled about your qualification of the anime being 'generic' (though I would agree with 'starting slow')...did you watch until the YS-arc? I cant' imagine anyone not be hooked by then - or he wouldn't have lasted as long watching it anyhow.

But anyhow, the parent poster already indaceted his friend didn't like the manga, so - certainly in this instance - it would be a bit futile to still recommend him the manga above the anime , wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 15, 2010)

NeBy we like manga not animu.


----------



## aionaraP (Dec 15, 2010)

togashi should just quit his job and pass it on to someone like....... KUBO TITE  


im really curious on how kubo will troll this manga if he gets to continue it...

kubo tite is the uwe boll of shounen manga


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2010)

How shit is Bleach now?!! Just horrible


----------



## Oni (Dec 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> How shit is Bleach now?!! Just horrible



I giggled at the intertemporal dimension (or what was it), DBZ all over again


----------



## NeBy (Dec 16, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> NeBy we like manga not animu.



You can like both! :mj



Oni said:


> I giggled at the intertemporal dimension (or what was it), DBZ all over again



Mjeah.

Well, the second season was still worse.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 16, 2010)

Good morning from Japan

brb, gonna fukken find Togashi


----------



## urca (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey everyone,i came up with a new coloring 

Timing : less than 10 minutes
Picture :its an easy picture from after the reunions chapter i think.

*Spoiler*: __ 









opinions?


----------



## Tangible (Dec 17, 2010)

Whoa. Did Togashi's art hit a rough spot (aka lazy bastard) or did he just become a fan of minimalist line-drawing art?


----------



## Gunners (Dec 17, 2010)

Tangible said:


> Whoa. Did Togashi's art hit a rough spot (aka lazy bastard) or did he just become a fan of minimalist line-drawing art?



Greed Island eh?


----------



## urca (Dec 18, 2010)

Tangible said:


> Whoa. Did Togashi's art hit a rough spot (aka lazy bastard) or did he just become a fan of minimalist line-drawing art?



its sad to say this,but its a fact that his art isnt stable (you know,sometimes he makes some good stuff,some times he makes bad stuff D.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 18, 2010)

urca said:


> its sad to say this,but its a fact that his art isnt stable (you know,sometimes he makes some good stuff,some times he makes bad stuff D.



"Isn't stable"

Comeon, you're sugar coating it a bit too much there


----------



## urca (Dec 18, 2010)

> "Isn't stable"
> 
> Comeon, you're sugar coating it a bit too much there


maybe i am ,D:.
the man's a great artist,but greed island was a big fall in his drawing skills,wasnt it?


----------



## NeBy (Dec 18, 2010)

urca said:


> maybe i am ,D:.
> the man's a great artist,but greed island was a big fall in his drawing skills,wasnt it?



His biggest fall, however, was in some chapters of the ant-arc. There it really was awful, sometimes. We're calling it his 'scribble-period'.

He refurbished it a bit afterwards for the tangkuban, but more than scribbles you actually couldn't call it, originally.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 18, 2010)

WE WAIT FOR HXH TILL THE END OF SHONEN JUMP!


----------



## Tangible (Dec 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaito :[
Poor Gon :\


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello thread <33333 

Still no news of HxH 

mad



Jon Snow said:


> Good morning from Japan
> 
> brb, gonna fukken find Togashi



Rough him up but save some for me - 
I'm hoping to get a chance to go to Japan in the near future  
I want to beat the shit out of him as well


----------



## Tangible (Dec 19, 2010)

I like how Togashi switched the way he narrates his story. It has a much more omnipotent feel to it.


----------



## Mister B (Dec 19, 2010)

I need moar HxH, and I'll kidnap Togashi's kids if I have to.


----------



## urca (Dec 19, 2010)

Mister B said:


> I need moar HxH, and I'll kidnap Togashi's kids if I have to.



i dunno why,but i can't focus because of him,not that HxH is a bad part of my life,but its just that i feel that his disappearing is an amusing mystery.
i never really think that much of when will HxH continue,but i think about when togashi'll stop his hiatus(and yeah,im not lifeless,just to point that out <_<'.)


----------



## Tangible (Dec 20, 2010)

So since Netero got tooled, who is supposed to stop the king? God-mode Gon? Because as is, the king would have to stop himself or an absurdly strong hunter would have to show up randomly.


----------



## tminty1 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ging will come to beat the king.


----------



## ehdahora2 (Dec 20, 2010)

tminty1 said:


> Ging will come to beat the king.



i see 4 possibles outcomes for the king.
1- He will try to protect komugi and will end up being killed by someone(maybe adult gon, maybe ging, whatever)
2- he will kill komugi and will suicide.
3- They will nuke him again 
4- he will run away to somewhere safe and play gungi for the rest of his life


----------



## Selva (Dec 20, 2010)

Tangible said:


> So since Netero got tooled, who is supposed to stop the king? God-mode Gon? Because as is, the king would have to stop himself or an absurdly strong hunter would have to show up randomly.


I thought Gon is out of the question now after what happened to him O_o
The King will commit suicide... believe it 

On a more serious note; Ging showing otta nowhere to own the King will be a pretty bad development but it could happen _if_ Togashi is planning on ending the manga now. Ging shows up, meets Gon and then goodbye HXH :\

*Spoiler*: _fanarts_


----------



## Tangible (Dec 20, 2010)

Selva said:


> I thought Gon is out of the question now after what happened to him O_o
> The King will commit suicide... believe it


The king killing himself is about the only thing that would make sense...

Manga can't end now (jk it is already over. Read the last chapter already ); I can't imagine Togashi wanting the series to end with Gon not being able to use nen anymore.


----------



## urca (Dec 20, 2010)

> The king killing himself is about the only thing that would make sense...
> 
> Manga can't end now (*jk it is already over.* Read the last chapter already ); I can't imagine Togashi wanting the series to end with Gon not being able to use nen anymore.


i can't really see that,unless theres a big arc after this arc that sums up everything (which would take another 180 chapters).
__
guyz heres a new question,or a debate,or whatever.
do you think killua can do the dark transformation now?(you know,when he turns evil and his eyes change etc)
or he lost it after the impact with the ants and deattaching the needle in his brain?


----------



## .access timeco. (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, there is also Meruem's brother. I believe he could be as strong as Meruem was before eating Yupi and Pufu, so with the proper support...


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh please.

This manga is already over.

Who are we kidding.

It's clear at this point that Togashi no longer gives a shit about HxH..

Goddamnit..


----------



## Danchou (Dec 21, 2010)

Tangible said:


> The king killing himself is about the only thing that would make sense...
> 
> Manga can't end now (jk it is already over. Read the last chapter already ); I can't imagine Togashi wanting the series to end with Gon not being able to use nen anymore.


Didn't you say you didn't like this manga?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 21, 2010)

goddamnit if 2011 and still no hxh then i lost all hope


----------



## Oni (Dec 21, 2010)

Four things because some people seem to need some freshing up:

1. The manga was officially put on a 10 chapter/year rate (= 1 tankobon). Continuation planned for April. (Though I don't remember my source, this was lingering in my head).

2. At this rate, a new arc of the same size as the Ant Arc, will take 20 years. Togashi is 44 now. He has enough money and royalties to retire with his even richer wife (creator of Sailor Moon. Furthermore...

3. NOTHING indicates Togashi has any desire of continuing after this arc. He can wrap up most of the loose ends in a few chapters.

4. HxH is still one of the most popular manga around. This has been on a slow but steady decline so I am guessing it will continue for three years (30 chapters) tops.


----------



## Tangible (Dec 21, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Didn't you say you didn't like this manga?


Yes, but I finished it. Might as well discuss it, no?


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 21, 2010)

Well with the new anime adaptation of Level E he is gonna become even more rich and therfore even more Lazy, seriously he couldn't just hire a drawer and just make the story, reducing his work, and avoiding putting on hiatus Hunter  x Hunter for so long time.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 21, 2010)

Tangible said:


> Yes, but I finished it. Might as well discuss it, no?


Why would you finish reading over 300 chapters of something you don't like?


----------



## NeBy (Dec 21, 2010)

Kirihara said:


> WE WAIT FOR HXH TILL THE END OF SHONEN JUMP!



WHICH WILL PROBABLY COME SOONER THAN TOGASHI ENDING ALL LOOSE ENDS IN HXH!


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Dec 21, 2010)

NeBy said:


> WHICH WILL PROBABLY COME SOONER THAN TOGASHI ENDING ALL LOOSE ENDS IN HXH!



MORE LIKE BEFORE TOGASHI CONTINUES HXH 

I found it funny in the Konoha Telegrams were people are complaining about Kishi taking breaks  Imagine if Togashi only took that many:amazed


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 22, 2010)

Gin from One Piece will reappear in the story sooner than Ging in HxH.


----------



## Xion (Dec 22, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Gin from One Piece will reappear in the story sooner than Ging in HxH.



Wow that was an obscure reference, you get effort points for remembering so far back to such a meh character.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 22, 2010)

*sigh*
*sigh*
*sigh*


----------



## S (Dec 22, 2010)

Why is this thread so active?


----------



## Danchou (Dec 22, 2010)

People don't know when to give up.


----------



## S (Dec 22, 2010)

So what is up with the manga did Yoshihiro Togashi finish it up or what?


----------



## Xell (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes             .


----------



## NeBy (Dec 24, 2010)

S said:


> Why is this thread so active?



The sole purpose of the activity in this thread is to delude other people into thinking there is news in regard to HxH (when there is, obviously, none)


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Xion said:


> Wow that was an obscure reference, you get effort points for remembering so far back to such a meh character.



Its not like Ging has done more than Gin anyway


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey, guys have a great holiday.





























Sincerely,
Yoshiro Togashi


----------



## forkandspoon (Dec 24, 2010)

All I want for Xmas is my hunter x hunter back.... so many unanswered questions.


----------



## Thor (Dec 24, 2010)

One of the greatest manga's never finished.


----------



## Selva (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry xmas everyone 

*Spoiler*: __ 












At least Gon and Killua are having fun :\


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone 

Those fanarts are very nice


----------



## Thor (Dec 25, 2010)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Those fanarts are very nice



That was fan-art?


----------



## Xell (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## NeBy (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Skill Hunter (Dec 27, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Why would you finish reading over 300 chapters of something you don't like?



He likes Bleach more. Its obvious that common sense isn't his strong point.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 29, 2010)

So...ermm...any news?

And if not, let's talk a bit about other anime/manga.

What NEW anime/manga did you think this year were the better ones?

I'm voting for shiki, and LotLH...hmm...not much else, really. The rest of the new stuff was pretty bland and mediocre.

Well, ok, maybe break blade would have been good...but what the f- happened to the third episode? It is supposed to be out in september, but still there isn't a subbed version anywhere to be found. (not even a raw, I think) Anyone knows?

So anyway, what about you guys?


----------



## Oni (Dec 30, 2010)

I guess I like those as well, though I only watch the anime. Shiki (still waiting for some subs, can't be bothered to go back and forth with these many dialogues in poetic Japanese) falls in a genre that was hot for three years and suddenly ended after Umineko no naku koro ni. A rare gem.

LotLH was nice too, though the latter was kind of a classic formula and it dragged on for too long. Still in doubt whether I want to read the anime, it dragged on for so long, I don't really feel any sense of urgency to read what happens next.

2010 was a year of (high school) romance though. I didn't really mind, I'm into that sort of thing these days, though I'm missing something of the level of Clannad or Ai Yori Aoshi (my all time favorites, anime respectively manga). Amagami SS for example was an instant 4 episodes per arc cup ramen success, I just waited for every 4 episodes to be released and then watched them in a row. Why aren't there any +40 episodes anime anymore??

Some mainstream stuff was nice, I loved High School of the Death (reading the manga now) and Kuroshitsuji II. And Hakuouki is great too.

Missing some blockbusters though. Oh well. Next year is looking good, some of my favorite manga is getting animated (a disturbing evolution) and other long time favorites are awesome right now (Kenichi for example).


----------



## Skill Hunter (Dec 30, 2010)

I think the lack of 40+ ep anime comes from the shit economy. I think the most recent longest running anime recently has been FMA Brotherhood. It was almost 70 episodes.

With the way the economy is right now its not smart to blow so much money on a series that might flop.


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 30, 2010)

Selva said:


> Merry xmas everyone
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Nice art (Not sure if you drew it though ) 

Been reading Gantz and (re reading) Battle Royale book + manga *sigh* I want HxH back.

On an off topic note I am currently making another video game which I am trying to have in the same style as the hunter exams/chuunin exams so maybe I will re read hunter x hunter as well for more inspiration  But if I wait long enough to read it it might feel like it's new again.

I'm sure it's been done to deaths but if anyone finds any manga close to hunterxhunter in style please let me know.

Peace

*In Togashi we trust*


----------



## Skill Hunter (Dec 30, 2010)

you should make a hunter x hunter rpg.


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 30, 2010)

Skill Hunter said:


> you should make a hunter x hunter rpg.



As much as I would jizz my pants to be able to do that the platform that I release my games on (XNA) wouldn't allow me to release a game with a license that I don't own. Making "my own" HunterXHunter would be fine though and being able to make my own characters would be great  so that's something I am exploring although my artwork is not the best I've made a small forest/cave tileset that needs a bit of work but it will get me somewhere.

Also started programming a map editor, I'll probably take a lot of influence from the hunter exam for it to be honest. I don't wanna drag the thread off topic to game development but I will try to keep you guys updated about the elements from HxH that I take (I want to steal nen but that's pretty obvious if I'd done that )


----------



## Oni (Dec 30, 2010)

Skill Hunter said:


> I think the lack of 40+ ep anime comes from the shit economy. I think the most recent longest running anime recently has been FMA Brotherhood. It was almost 70 episodes.
> 
> With the way the economy is right now its not smart to blow so much money on a series that might flop.



FMA = remake = milking the golden cow 

Anime is ALWAYS about money. So to blame the current economic crisis? I would rather believe it is due to the evolution anime has undergone the past decade. It has become more mainstream, more fanservice, more series per season... and everything as fast as possible. Second Season? Okay, after the first becomes a hit.

The real fans will always be a fringe market. Though the quality has improved a lot in the sense of art and animation, it has come at a cost. Bokura ga Ita, Kimi no Todoke... these are examples of great manga that haven't become mainstream anime. They are exceptions that show how the current market works. If the manga is succesful, they'll ride on that success with a lesser anime, but with more episodes. 

But they only seem to want to do that with Shoujo manga these days. Girls don't care that much about art and animation, whereas Shonen require Big Bleach Boobs to hold their attention.

I'll stop my rant here 

EDIT
On a side note, manga is starting to become a relief. There are a lot more being published and a lot more seems to be allowed. Anime, and this is something many don't know, needs to go through some politically correct checks & balances these days. Mangakas are becoming increasingly reactionary against this censorship.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 31, 2010)

Oni said:


> I guess I like those as well, though I only watch the anime. Shiki (still waiting for some subs, can't be bothered to go back and forth with these many dialogues in poetic Japanese) falls in a genre that was hot for three years and suddenly ended after Umineko no naku koro ni. A rare gem.
> 
> LotLH was nice too, though the latter was kind of a classic formula and it dragged on for too long. Still in doubt whether I want to read the anime, it dragged on for so long, I don't really feel any sense of urgency to read what happens next.
> 
> ...



Right, right! I forgot about those, but they were 2010 also, weren't they? Yeah, Kuroshitsjuji was nice, though I still think they forced the 'come back' of Ciel a bit. The ending of the first one was simply...superb. I can't shake the feeling they ruined that ending a bit, by continuing. 

But it was still very good, and the characterisation was excellent, again (the - 'slightly' deranged - blond boy, for instance). the tension between the boys and the butlers was very well done. Strange I didn't consider it to be of the best, but it's been already a while now, and I somehow didn't categorise it with '2010' anymore. 

And highschool of the death.... was ok, and indeed one of the better series, though horror on itself isn't really my thing. And somehow, I think it didn't live quite up to the potential it showed at the start. And a bit too much blatant in-your-face fanservice. I mean...it was pretty hot and in that sense likeablke (as is meant, with fanservice), but in the context of the story it was done a bit too much and too obvious, I thought. It felt like they threw you a bone every so often, so you would wagle your...ermm...tail, and keep watching.

It shouldn't be bnecessary to do that, however. Look at HxH; hardly any fanservice, and still, it captivates us as it is.

But all in all, it was one of the better ones too, I agree. I guess we have similar tastes. 

As for LotLH; I agree with you too. It was good, but it could have been even much better with some little extra work in it. That, also, didn't completely live up to the potential it had, I think. A bit too much goofy same-dango-jokes being tossed around, wich, combined with the fact they rushed the latest episodes, makes the overall pacing not all that good. There were some superb episodes, true, but there were also some mediocre ones. Cutting down on the goofy epsidos and fleshing out some others (especially the 4 last ones) and improving the pacing a bit, and it would have gotten very high on my list. As it was now, it was good, but not excellent.

That said, of 2010, it was much better than much of the other things that came out.

Edit: I'm a bit less into 'high romance' and (too much) shoujo. I mean, it's fine if it's a mix (often a mix of shojo/shonen elements is better than either one of those), but 'pure' shoujo...nah. Not my cup of thea. there has to be *some* shounesque action in it, fot me. I can't get thrilled by 20 minutes of girltalk about what they have for food in their boxes at school (forgot the name, but I once tried out an anime like that...bweh, boring!)

I recently watched the latest episodes of Gintanama, which I somehow skipped. There were quite some good scenes in it. Good, as in funny, but also as in 'cool' en 'tension'. Sometimes, I think they wouldn't have done bad if they went for a more shounen-approach, or at least action-oriented, instead of being a gag manga/anime.

But still, some good stuff, there. I might put something on youtube about it.

Oh yes, and happy new year, everyone!!!


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 31, 2010)

send me a pm when togashi stops being togashi. 

thx

...


----------



## Oni (Dec 31, 2010)

I am not fond of fanservice either, it's really too much these past years and it has been ruining a lot. I don't mind a little, like in Kenichi, but it's getting out of hand. Instead of inducing values, they ride the hormonal teenage instincts, that's about all. You just can't remain indifferent even if you want to. Now, Ishihara Shintaro (Tokyo governor) has made his move against the excesses, but uses it to turn the entire industry into a reactionary war. 

But I do believe the industry has brought this upon itself, even if it was for the money. As a follower of ideas such as Mishima (warning: I won't be apologetic if I get shit for this), I find myself at odds with myself as an otaku. I guess this was the most important realisation for me this past year.

Oh well. Getting on a rant again.

As for romance anime, I don't like the highschool harem stuff, but things like Clannad and Itazura na Kiss (no fanservice in both) do get to me. And then there are hordes of manga most people never even heard of. Besides, if Itazura na Kiss is really a rolemodel for Japanese girls, I can't see what problem someone like Shintaro would have with the industry. :33

Concerning LotLH, it was indeed the pacing that threw me off at least two times for a week or 3.

Never liked Gintama though. Was it really worth the drag of that many episodes?

EDIT
Happy New Year from me as well!


----------



## Skill Hunter (Dec 31, 2010)

Gintama is hardly a drag. It never gets old surprisingly. I'd argue the author is a fucking genius.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 31, 2010)

I was watching some old opening lately...
[YOUTUBE]8gV5ARAuNq4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]9_nZoQeE76Q[/YOUTUBE]
Its nostalgic...
JUST BEGIN YOUR FUCKING MANGA TOGASHI !!!!!!


----------



## Oni (Dec 31, 2010)

Skill Hunter said:


> Gintama is hardly a drag. It never gets old surprisingly. I'd argue the author is a fucking genius.



(Finally became New Year here in Belgium, so yeah! First post!)

Please do argue.

I just didn't like the setting. What was it supposed to resemble? Aliens instead of Black Ships?


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2011)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> send me a pm when togashi stops being togashi.
> 
> thx
> 
> ...



Pretty much this

Still no news then ?


----------



## NeBy (Jan 1, 2011)

Oni said:


> I am not fond of fanservice either, it's really too much these past years and it has been ruining a lot. I don't mind a little, like in Kenichi, but it's getting out of hand. Instead of inducing values, they ride the hormonal teenage instincts, that's about all. You just can't remain indifferent even if you want to. Now, Ishihara Shintaro (Tokyo governor) has made his move against the excesses, but uses it to turn the entire industry into a reactionary war.
> 
> But I do believe the industry has brought this upon itself, even if it was for the money. As a follower of ideas such as Mishima (warning: I won't be apologetic if I get shit for this), I find myself at odds with myself as an otaku. I guess this was the most important realisation for me this past year.
> 
> Oh well. Getting on a rant again.



Hmm. Well, personally, it's not the morals or (lack of) inducing values that bugs me. In fact, I have a libertarian stance on that, and I find it highly dubious that anyone (governor or not) would try to forbid it or such. Because, once you start on that route, everything becomes prone to scrutinisation, and the liberty of the authors or creators will suffer even more than from the commercial push of fanservice. Instead, state-ordained censorship based on promoting values will be used to get rid of a whole bunch of manga/anime styles, while I believe ALL styles have the right of being expressed and created, even hentai, shotacon, loli or goru, etc. And one can hardly speak of 'high moral values' there. But still, it's a creation, and the artistic value of that is not determinable in front. It's like the books of Marquis de Sade; it may offend, but it has become one of the hallmarks of literature, by now.

Maybe you didn't mean moral values, but even then, I'm not a proponent of it. There are enough anime that promote 'family values' or 'friendship values' as it is (all the mainstream are, in fact). I don't think all should adher to it, just like they all shouldn't adher to fanservice. My problem with the latter has nothing to do with the values they depict, but more that they divert attention from the story/plot/pace. I don't *mind* it on itself on value-grounds, but more on the ground that it lessens  the impact the story has. That said, with things like hentai, there hardly is any story or characterisation, so one can't really be distracted by it, since it's at the 'core business' and the reason one is watching, there. But for other anime/manga, it's just gets annoying if it's done too often too blatantly, because you go like: tension-tension-....oi, boobs! and panties! - now, where was I? Oh, yes, the story/scene. So it's not like I mind nude or whatever in a scene, but...it has to fit in there. If they suddenly would put in some scenery of teddybears or whatever, it would 'break' the flow of the anime/manga as much. So it has nothing to do with the morals/values of the fanservice, but rather that they often mess up the flow/tension/story/characterisation of the anime, and for the sole purpose of pleasing some fans (so they can get a hormone shot and drool). Highschool of the death was an example of that. I didn't mind the scene where he got sexual with katana-lady there, because it was within the plot/scenery. But there were many, many instances, where it just came out of the blue, and SO obviously meant as (non-relevant) fanservice, it breaks a bit the 'feel' of the anime at those moments.

Well, that's my stance on it. Just mentionning it, because maybe the reasons why we both don't like blatant fanservice might be a bit different.



> As for romance anime, I don't like the highschool harem stuff, but things like Clannad and Itazura na Kiss (no fanservice in both) do get to me. And then there are hordes of manga most people never even heard of. Besides, if Itazura na Kiss is really a rolemodel for Japanese girls, I can't see what problem someone like Shintaro would have with the industry. :33
> 
> Concerning LotLH, it was indeed the pacing that threw me off at least two times for a week or 3.
> 
> ...



Even harem has its place. And you've got some good ones as well, even. Of course, some 'genre' or 'style' is more to my likings than another, and...haremstyle isn't my favourites neither. But that's taste. It's like shounen, shojo, seinen, etc. Ones' preference simply differs. But on itself, it doesn't say much about fanservice or other annoyances (filler of flash-backs comes to mind - something that also annoys the hell out of me, even more than blatant fanservice. OP anime is a prime example of that). Point is, you can have those annoyances in every genre, thus it somehow transcends all those tastes.


And yeah, a bit better pace and more balanced (or at least more varied) humouros scenes, and LotLH would have been MUCH better. Now it was good, but it could have been excellent with a lil bit of extra effort.




Skill Hunter said:


> Gintama is hardly a drag. It never gets old surprisingly. I'd argue the author is a fucking genius.





Oni said:


> (Finally became New Year here in Belgium, so yeah! First post!)
> 
> Please do argue.
> 
> I just didn't like the setting. What was it supposed to resemble? Aliens instead of Black Ships?



It was a gag manga/anime, so I don't think there was much sense to be in or at it. It doesn't differ from OP in that regard though; there it's full of inconsistencies too, and the setting is just there as a background. The same with gintama. Many of the scenes could as well have been made without any of the extraterrestials, true. But I don't think that was the point anyhow. I think they just did it so it was easier to get weird situations or something.

For a gag-anime, it isn't bad, however (though I'm not too fond of gag-anime/manga). So I'm not all THAT thrilled about it - I just can't. But, all in all, compared to others, it really isn't bad. While I can't agree with the 'it never gets old' (sometimes, the jokes there are too much recycled and it DOES get old, then), it must also be said they often find some new gags and show some real originality. And now and then, you really have truly, truly funny scenes, where I was ROFFL'ing all over the place. 

Some episodes *were* dragging and not all that good, however. But the latest ones, with the changing of 'seriousness - funny moments' was quite good, I thought. As long as you keep in mind it's a gag-anime, otherwise you will feel it as a breakage of the immersion. Never watch Gintama as a shounen, or even serious action anime.

I'll put a funny part on youtube...I'm quite sure it will put a big smile on everones' face.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 1, 2011)

hunterxhunter rpg would be godlike.


----------



## blux (Jan 1, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> [YOUTUBE]9_nZoQeE76Q[/YOUTUBE]



I miss that arc...

I loved that opening.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 1, 2011)

Wish you a happy new year every one


----------



## Oni (Jan 1, 2011)

NeBy said:


> yip yip



When I say I am somewhat at odds with myself, I don't mean I would agree to state scrutiny. But a society is on the one hand portrayed by its entertainment, writers etc. and on the other hand, it's influenced by the very same. One could argue the outburst of anime/manga genres and its popularisation all over the world are merely a reflexion of society, and hence a creative outlet. But it also nudges society in one or the other direction. 

Just take Hollywood. For the past decades, it has been influencing Western culture, rather than portraying it. May'68 and all that. Japan did not experience such cultural revolution, instead it let the rainbow years pass and safeguarded its pillars (culture, business ethics, 1/10 still marries in o-miai...)

Anime/manga is Japan's Hollywood, albeit more innocent in their agenda (money is all that matters to publishers, Hollywood has ulterior motives). Through this and the infuences from the Western world, the moral pillars are crumbling and those who safeguarded them in the past feel it's their job to do so in the future as well. 

So I feel anime/manga is hurting society where it could also be a positive factor. And not just in Japan, Europe could use some influence to counter Hollywood. So I see it as a positive factor, that's what I'm always looking for in anime/manga and that's why I'm at odds with myself. I understand Shintaro, but I don't agree with his bill either. I understand the mangaka's desire for artistic freedom and creativity (and the publisher's desire for money), but I'm not happy with what their actions are causing.

Anyways, hoping I've explained myself a little better, I don't know the answer, considering it's all about the money. I can think of one or two alternatives to censorship, but I don't really know for certain.

Damn, it just became 2011 and I'm already getting larger than life here.

Moving on.

Harem, when it's used just to have enough girls for the fanservice shots, that's when I call something harem. But like you said, in the strict sense, harem transcends genres. And like you said, it should fit in the storyline, then I don't mind it either.

Gintama is pure gag anime? Well then its good I dropped it. I hate it when something hints at a story but ends up just being a laugh, makes me feel deceived.

So having looked back, how about looking forward? Any expectations for 2011?


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jan 1, 2011)

Maybe bobobo and that anime where the girl constantly kills her master in brutal ways is funnier than Gintama but i have a hard time finding funnier anime. At least one that can consistently stay interesting/funny for 200 episodes without pissing off its fanbase.

I'm looking forward to the return of the Gintama anime, the debut of Toriko(The most manly, awesome epic as fuck shonen currently running in WSJ right now) and i'm looking forward to Batman Arkum City the game sequel to Arkum Asylum which was fucking fun.

I doubt HXH will return this year at all. I'm praying Togashi will become undesirable in bed so he'll have no choice but to focus on his fucking manga.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 1, 2011)

Oni said:


> When I say I am somewhat at odds with myself, I don't mean I would agree to state scrutiny. But a society is on the one hand portrayed by its entertainment, writers etc. and on the other hand, it's influenced by the very same. One could argue the outburst of anime/manga genres and its popularisation all over the world are merely a reflexion of society, and hence a creative outlet. But it also nudges society in one or the other direction.
> 
> Just take Hollywood. For the past decades, it has been influencing Western culture, rather than portraying it. May'68 and all that. Japan did not experience such cultural revolution, instead it let the rainbow years pass and safeguarded its pillars (culture, business ethics, 1/10 still marries in o-miai...)
> 
> ...



Yeah, heavy stuff. 


I sorta understand what you mean. And in regard to the sort of overhelming 'americanisation' I feel a bit dubious too. It's like the old Roman empire, also imposing or intruding every other culture it came in contact with. And at least, they HAD culture...the USA...meh . Well, let's just say our cultural history goes back about 40 times longer on the mainland. I'm a bit annoyed too, that some local/national/EU traditions and festivities are dissapearing, while being replaced with typical American ones (Halloween comes to mind). Etc.

That said, my annoyance with that is a bit tempered by the realisation that, rationally spoken, there is *no* such thing as a defined 'own' culture. I read you're from Belgium, for instance; but what is 'the culture' of Belgium? Even in the old days, it was a mixture of Kelts, Romans and Germanic tribes. Later on, they were vanquished by the French, the Austrians, the Spanish, the Dutch, etc. All those people left some imprint in our culture, meaning...there is no such thing as the 'original' culture left (it never existed, in fact). Once you realise every society in existence has its culture derived from a mixture of others then the whole thing about complaining about yet another influence is a bit...irrelevant. What every country considers 'its' culture isn't its culture. You were not born in the same culture as your parents, nor your grandparents. In fact, what they have or could consider as being cultural intrusions at the time, by now we probably consider it as 'our' culture.

Of course, all this doesn't change the fact that typical Hollywood-movies are often crappy money-grabbing efforts. But on the other hand, it can be nice to watch a no-brainer pop-corm film too. As long as there are still good movies out there too, the mix isn't all that bad.

And, indeed, we get other influences too. Who heard about anime, 30 years ago? Almost no soul in the EU had ever seen it. And now, we definitaly are getting a japanese influence too, these days. While at the same time, no doubt the japanese are getting some cultural rub-off from the EU and the USA too. On itself that isn't really bad, as long as one doesn't smother all the rest - which might be the case with americanisation. That said, it's been going on since WW2, and at least on the mainland, the mentality and culture is still way of from that in the US.

I think the next era of influence will come from Asia, and particulary from China, though.



> Moving on.
> 
> Harem, when it's used just to have enough girls for the fanservice shots, that's when I call something harem. But like you said, in the strict sense, harem transcends genres. And like you said, it should fit in the storyline, then I don't mind it either.



ah, I see. Well, I was referencing harem as the genre 'harem' (the typpical setting, thus). Ofcourse, it's often used for fanservice, true...but in that regard it's a bit like Hentai; if your watching Hentai, you can't complain there's a lot of sexual scenes in it. Though, indeed, you have harem without fanservice too, so the genre is something else than the used style to depict it). And, actually, I said annoyances transcends genres. I mean by that, that one can be bothered or dislike something, because it's not ones' taste (of genre), but that things like blatant overuse of fanservice and flash-back-filler is something that is universally annoying, and has nothing to do with (liking the) genre.



> Gintama is pure gag anime? Well then its good I dropped it. I hate it when something hints at a story but ends up just being a laugh, makes me feel deceived.



Hmm. My point was that, if you watch it in the realisation and awarness it's a gag-anime, you don't feel decieved. Maybe you started at it the wrong way, thus. there may be some underlying themes or references there (maybe the era that is shown, with the loss of the samurai has some meaning, just like the aliens could be analogies to the west back in those days. etc), but in the end, I don't think one should look to deeply at Gintama. In essence, it's just meant to be funny, without any deeper meaning.

That said, OP is like that too, and many like that one. I, however, prefer Gintama more, because it never made a secret of being a simple gag/joke anime (I'm wondering a bit how you came to another idea about that, actually). I mean, I definitaly recall they even made a episode where there was a scene saying they hadn't a story or goal, which the other characters found awfull, to which Gintoki then claimed: "Oh, ok, if you want it so bad then...what about... the goal of our story is...we want to become the pirate king!?"  (reference to OP).

I'm not saying there weren't episodes I thought dragged on and were less good, but still, I have to acknowledge some scenes are very funny.




> So having looked back, how about looking forward? Any expectations for 2011?



Yes, more anime/manga. 

I hope HxH comes back, of course. As for potential others...well, a second season of a better paced LotLH would be nice. Idem for Claymore, come to think of it.

Oh, and that they make an anime of Psyren. I definitely want that!



Skill Hunter said:


> Maybe bobobo and that anime where the girl constantly kills her master in brutal ways is funnier than Gintama but i have a hard time finding funnier anime. At least one that can consistently stay interesting/funny for 200 episodes without pissing off its fanbase.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the return of the Gintama anime, the debut of Toriko(The most manly, awesome epic as fuck shonen currently running in WSJ right now) and i'm looking forward to Batman Arkum City the game sequel to Arkum Asylum which was fucking fun.
> 
> I doubt HXH will return this year at all. I'm praying Togashi will become undesirable in bed so he'll have no choice but to focus on his fucking manga.



..."constantly", you say, but that's what I find annoying, in most funny-meant anime. You can tell a joke once, and it'll may be funny, twice, and you still can laugh about it...but keep repeating and repeating it, and it just loses it's appeal. Even if it's meant to be funny to always being or doing the same over and over again: even that humourus effect wanes after a while. That was the case of the dango-jokes in LotLH, for instance. And you find that in OP, and yes, Gintama too. It's like fanservice and flash-back-filler: if it's overused, it becomes annoying.

Gintama is no exception, and some episodes were really dragging and not funny. I think one has to acknowledge that. In fact, it would be surprising if it weren't the case, for such a long-going series. You *always* have weaker and better episodes.

But, as I said, I do find some ep. and scenes rather original and funny, even after all this time. In that regard, it does a better job than OP or most other 'funny' or gag-manga/anime that's around. It's not my favourite genre, mind you, but *in* its genre...then yes, Gintama is one of the best, I think.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jan 1, 2011)

What episodes dragged on for you? 

One Piece is okay. But there are more bad arcs than there are good ones. I blame it on the author not ending it when he could have. Its already longer than 90% of the stuff out there. That's a sign of a series that has no direction.


----------



## Oni (Jan 2, 2011)

> That said, my annoyance with that is a bit tempered by the realisation that, rationally spoken, there is *no* such thing as a defined 'own' culture. I read you're from Belgium, for instance; but what is 'the culture' of Belgium? Even in the old days, it was a mixture of Kelts, Romans and Germanic tribes. Later on, they were vanquished by the French, the Austrians, the Spanish, the Dutch, etc. All those people left some imprint in our culture, meaning...there is no such thing as the 'original' culture left (it never existed, in fact). Once you realise every society in existence has its culture derived from a mixture of others then the whole thing about complaining about yet another influence is a bit...irrelevant. What every country considers 'its' culture isn't its culture. You were not born in the same culture as your parents, nor your grandparents. In fact, what they have or could consider as being cultural intrusions at the time, by now we probably consider it as 'our' culture.



Yeah well, romantic cultural nationalism is just that, conjuring up a ghost of a past that never was and never will be. I don't intend to go all the way in explaining my ideology and such, but let's just say I believe civilisations and geopolitics determine the world's economic system and thus shapes the way we are. So in that respect, a Eurasian continental movement contributes to multipolarity and can block out the bipolar atlantic thalassocracy. 

And now you've probably completely lost me, lol. 



> ah, I see. Well, I was referencing harem as the genre 'harem' (the typpical setting, thus). Ofcourse, it's often used for fanservice, true...but in that regard it's a bit like Hentai; if your watching Hentai, you can't complain there's a lot of sexual scenes in it. Though, indeed, you have harem without fanservice too, so the genre is something else than the used style to depict it). And, actually, I said annoyances transcends genres. I mean by that, that one can be bothered or dislike something, because it's not ones' taste (of genre), but that things like blatant overuse of fanservice and flash-back-filler is something that is universally annoying, and has nothing to do with (liking the) genre.



Whatever is redundant is annoying, right?



> Hmm. My point was that, if you watch it in the realisation and awarness it's a gag-anime, you don't feel decieved. Maybe you started at it the wrong way, thus. there may be some underlying themes or references there (maybe the era that is shown, with the loss of the samurai has some meaning, just like the aliens could be analogies to the west back in those days. etc), but in the end, I don't think one should look to deeply at Gintama. In essence, it's just meant to be funny, without any deeper meaning.
> That said, OP is like that too, and many like that one. I, however, prefer Gintama more, because it never made a secret of being a simple gag/joke anime (I'm wondering a bit how you came to another idea about that, actually).



I indeed expected something at least like the first arcs of Bleach. But watching 200 episodes of gag anime just doesn't appeal to me.

I got the idea after reading a description and hearing some good comments on this forum. But I never took the trouble to read the manga first, because it was in the pipeline for a long time and I usually don't both read and watch the same series (element of surprise). Unless it has some realllly good art, like Hellsing, Blade of the Immortal... 

So after a few episodes, I lost interest.



> I hope HxH comes back, of course. As for potential others...well, a second season of a better paced LotLH would be nice. Idem for Claymore, come to think of it.
> 
> Oh, and that they make an anime of Psyren. I definitely want that!



So no interest in Level E then? Or just out of spite?

Is there a new Claymore coming? Haven't seen a press release?

And just for the heck of self-relativation, I will add Beelzebub and Nana to Kaoru to that list.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jan 2, 2011)

psyren probably won't be animated because it doesn't have tons of fanservice or mediocre fights.


----------



## Fate115 (Jan 2, 2011)

^ neither did deathnote.


----------



## Oni (Jan 2, 2011)

^In this respect, from the Shiki anime thread:



RetroElectro said:


> The majority just don't like anime like this. It's a sad fact, but anime that dare to be different just don't sell well. If we look at anime which have  in   , do you notice any pattern for series? Series which are different from the norm such as Kaiba, Casshern Sins, Michiko to Hacchin, Ghost Hound, and Kemonozume were very poor sellers. Shoujo series like Bokura ga Ita and Lovely Complex also bombed in terms of sales. Yet, a lot of those series are revered over in the Western anime community, while we feel puzzled and scratch our heads over moe series X selling over forty thousand copies in Japan. It just goes to show the difference in tastes, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, it sold abysmally. This  has the total number of Blu-Ray copies sold down as 606 copies - although I read somewhere else that the DVDs sold a similar amount, so sales broke the one thousand mark. Which is still incredibly poor.




Death Note was an exception because, well, it was a crazy ass hype. Otherwise, you don't get both anime and tv. There  are more exceptions like this, Kimi ni Todoke is doing very well despite lack of fanservice and such. 

Whether Psyren is material for a similar hype... well, a 12 episode anime isn't all that expensive, so it would depend on whether a worthy studio is willing to take it on. Then again, +10 tankobons, 12 episodes isn't possible either.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 2, 2011)

Oni said:


> Yeah well, romantic cultural nationalism is just that, conjuring up a ghost of a past that never was and never will be. I don't intend to go all the way in explaining my ideology and such, but let's just say I believe civilisations and geopolitics determine the world's economic system and thus shapes the way we are. So in that respect, a Eurasian continental movement contributes to multipolarity and can block out the bipolar atlantic thalassocracy.
> 
> And now you've probably completely lost me, lol.



Not yet. 

While it may be true that civilisations and geopolitics determine the worlds' economic system, that knowledge doesn't really help in warding of influences on itself. Basically, one could see different cultures as different stones grinding eachother. Both leave an imprint on eachother too. But, of course, you have granite and you have sandstone cultures, and when grinding those, the sandstone will adjust more to the granite stone than vice versa. Smaller, weak sandstone cultures will (and have) completey been grinded to dust, leaving hardly any mark on the stronger stones. Europe isn't exactly sandstone, but it's not granite neither. We just lack the punch to be a true worldpower, and you need that power (politically, military, eonomically...and, following, culturally too) to leave more imprint of your own, without being serioulsy grinded into the form of another stone yourself.

A nice analogy, though one should keep in mind that the stones we talk about aren't pure and always mixture of things. So it just comes down about what we like or don't like about new influences, but even that is translucent and frail. There might be things *we* like today, that we even consider to be a traditional part of 'our' culture, but that are, in fact not. Maybe our grandchildrens' grandchildren will think the (by then) more americanised EU  culture IS their culture, and like it (or some aspects of it). That said, nobody can really predict. Quite possible, when China continues to rise in power, and the USA keeps declining (it's over it's highpoint already, I think), a whole lot of other influences will come, aside (or against) the americanisational ones. 

Maybe that will be a good thing, as you say. Then again, I wouldn't expect too much of it in terms of having a non-money-grabbing mentality. One can even ask: has it ever been otherwise? Maybe the USA only shows a more extreme form of it, but in the end, I think the issue here is human nature. And human nature has some serious strokes of greed and money-grabbing (also altruism and such, but still...in large part humans are egocentric). I mean, communism didn't really pan out that well neither, did it?

I don't think you can avoid the Hollywoodian way of thinking (which is nothing more than a showcase for anglo-saxon neo-liberal ultra-capitalism, in fact), but maybe you can temper it a bit. All in all, a moderate capitalistic system (liberal, but with some social corrections), seems the best for the populace at large. As long as either asian of american influences don't suceed in overthrowing that concept, it will be ok. I do agree with you the USA-influence is in ned of being counterbalanced by something, however. The current USA hegemony is like a cultural monopoly, and as we all know monopolies suck.




> Whatever is redundant is annoying, right?



Right. Look at my constant repeating of my socio-economic/cultural views. Even those perls of wisdom become annoying. 



> I indeed expected something at least like the first arcs of Bleach. But watching 200 episodes of gag anime just doesn't appeal to me.
> 
> I got the idea after reading a description and hearing some good comments on this forum. But I never took the trouble to read the manga first, because it was in the pipeline for a long time and I usually don't both read and watch the same series (element of surprise). Unless it has some realllly good art, like Hellsing, Blade of the Immortal...
> 
> So after a few episodes, I lost interest.



No, it's nothing as Bleach at all. Bleach is basically portrayed as a serious manga/anime, with a lot of goofing around scenes. Gintama is basically a funy gag-anime, with a few serious moments in it. It's rather the reverse though. And I know what you mean. I think it annoyed me at first too, untill I made a click in my mind to just see it as the silly gag-anime it was inteded to be. Nothing at all like HxH or any other anime/manga that depends on story or characterisation or plot, thus...BUT... if you simply want a good laugh now and then, it's doing the job admirably.



> So no interest in Level E then? Or just out of spite?
> 
> Is there a new Claymore coming? Haven't seen a press release?



Ah, yes, that. Slipped my mind. Yes, I will watch it, undoubtedly. I actually liked the manga (it's more funny-gag style than any of Togashis' other works though, so be warned ;-) ). That said....I'm not sure I will like it, art-wise. I've seen the teaser and the style....was really weird. It was like some hybrid mix between anime and classical western cartoon-style. But I'll have to se how things pan out. I'm not much into spite, especially in a silly form of not watching something. 

As for Claymore; no didn't hear anything of the like, neither of a Psyren-anime (anything surpassing rumours, that is). Just thought it would be nice to have one, in 2011.



Skill Hunter said:


> psyren probably won't be animated because it doesn't have tons of fanservice or mediocre fights.



Heh. Well, that..seems a bit too easy said. Though the economic prospects will certainly play a role. Is Psyren that unpopular, then? I liked it. though, to be honest: I didn't think all fights were that original neither. And...I expected a bit more of the ending...it was pretty much a standard 'save the world, all ends good' ending. I had expected some more drama or plot-twist, or something of an original (sad?) ending. 

I find manga/anime almost *always* fall a bit short on their endings, which is a pitty. The best so far I've ever seen, was the end of the first Kuroshitsuji series. (Well, and the endings of some seinen too, of course).

And some fights of Psyren were cool, but some were classical 13-in-a-dozen powerfights too, it must be said. The best part of Psyren, however, which came close to being genius, was the first half, with the time-travelling hence-and-forth (and consequental future-cahnges), the strange telephone-intermediate, the enigmatic transcendental figure, etc. while the true mystery of what happend in the future still remained. It had fewer fights, but the suspence and intrigue was much better. The latter half was more of a typical shounen fight-scenery.

Still was damn good, though. Far lesser manga have gotten an anime.




Fate115 said:


> ^ neither did deathnote.



True. I typically dislike over-hyped things...but all in all, I found Deathnote to be quite good too. Still remember being glued to the screen at some scenes, and finding them superb. And, as a non-classical anime, it was quite good in (maybe) opening a way for other, more alternative manga to have a shot at getting an anime, who knows?




Oni said:


> ^In this respect, from the Shiki anime thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sometimes, you have something that pops out and unexpectedly turns into a huge hit. That's true for normal (yet non-mainstream) films as it is for anime. A lot of good manga/anime fails because of bleak economic prospects (lack of popularity) too, however. Sadly, it are often the very good ones, but which divert from the classical themes/genre/style, that do so. I sahre a bit of your frustration about that.

Unfortunately, as long as one has to pay for making anime, it can't be helped. Or one would need to be a very rich mecenas who sponsors and takes over the patronage of such manga's. But I don't suppose Bill Gates is an manga/anime lover? 

I would consider buying the rights of the Psyren manga and make an anime of it, solely sponserd by my money, if I were as rich as Gates or Buffet!


----------



## Oni (Jan 2, 2011)

> While it may be true that civilisations and geopolitics determine the worlds' economic system, that knowledge doesn't really help in warding of influences on itself. Basically, one could see different cultures as different stones grinding eachother. Both leave an imprint on eachother too. But, of course, you have granite and you have sandstone cultures, and when grinding those, the sandstone will adjust more to the granite stone than vice versa. Smaller, weak sandstone cultures will (and have) completey been grinded to dust, leaving hardly any mark on the stronger stones. Europe isn't exactly sandstone, but it's not granite neither. We just lack the punch to be a true worldpower, and you need that power (politically, military, eonomically...and, following, culturally too) to leave more imprint of your own, without being serioulsy grinded into the form of another stone yourself.



It depends really, the discussion that is. I have been slapped around the ears with the word 'culture' for years and I still feel like American Psycho:


*Spoiler*: __ 



_"I have all the characteristics of a human being-- skin, hair, bones-- but not one recognizable human emotion, other than greed and disgust. There is an idea of a Patrick Bateman, some kind of abstraction, but there is no real me, only an entity, something illusory, and though I can hide my cold gaze and you can shake my hand and feel flesh gripping yours and maybe you can even sense that our lifestyles are probably comparable, I am simply not there."_




If you catch my drift. In Belgium, you notice what "La Crise du Monde Moderne" really means. As if some contemporary conception of cultural differences really weigh through after so much modernization. Idealisation? Like the way Japan looks at a Europe of tea salons and fine embroidery? The grass is always greener?

Some people I adhere to say Europe has decayed and needs a 'boost' from the East. Some say it's purely economic. And some blame the Jews. 

But as you say, Europe 'lacks'. That's true from whichever point of view. Yet the question is "Why?" and how to fix that. I have come to accept these things are 'fixed' more often by external geopolitics rather than internal renaissance.



> That said, nobody can really predict. Quite possible, when China continues to rise in power, and the USA keeps declining (it's over it's highpoint already, I think), a whole lot of other influences will come, aside (or against) the americanisational ones.



Multipolarisation is most likely and most favorable. Even right now, Japan is increasingly swinging between East and West (US base in Okinawa, DPRK conflict etc.) If the US influence is also over its highpoint, we'll see a lot more Russia in Europe the coming years. Even if communism failed, it's not like the US system works and communism too had its influence that I'd prefer over what the Kardashians offer.



> And human nature has some serious strokes of greed and money-grabbing (also altruism and such, but still...in large part humans are egocentric). I mean, communism didn't really pan out that well neither, did it?



Central to the current situation is its unique financial system, which facilitates money-grabbing through globalization. Without it, the world economy will transform into something entirely different (it constitutes the actual MEANING of money). The financial system is something overlooked pretty much entirely, even though we've had 2008.



> I don't think you can avoid the Hollywoodian way of thinking (which is nothing more than a showcase for anglo-saxon neo-liberal ultra-capitalism, in fact), but maybe you can temper it a bit. All in all, a moderate capitalistic system (liberal, but with some social corrections), seems the best for the populace at large. As long as either asian of american influences don't suceed in overthrowing that concept, it will be ok.



Rhine capitalism is a way to remain stable under the current global status quo of financial capitalism. But it has not yet proven to be a stable solution on the long term, on the cultural plane.



> I do agree with you the USA-influence is in ned of being counterbalanced by something, however. The current USA hegemony is like a cultural monopoly, and as we all know monopolies suck.



If the cultural hegemony falls soon enough, things will simply evolve into a different direction. If not in time, I do have some fears.



> Right. Look at my constant repeating of my socio-economic/cultural views. Even those perls of wisdom become annoying.



I am worse, you don't want to know how I'm holding back on that matter overhere 



> Ah, yes, that. Slipped my mind. Yes, I will watch it, undoubtedly. I actually liked the manga (it's more funny-gag style than any of Togashis' other works though, so be warned ;-) ). That said....I'm not sure I will like it, art-wise. I've seen the teaser and the style....was really weird. It was like some hybrid mix between anime and classical western cartoon-style. But I'll have to se how things pan out. I'm not much into spite, especially in a silly form of not watching something.



Art is getting weird of late, studios are experimenting just to be noticed it seems. Then again, Togashi isn't exactly orthodox either. I just wish he would stop getting all these excuses not to continue HxH.



> Sometimes, you have something that pops out and unexpectedly turns into a huge hit. That's true for normal (yet non-mainstream) films as it is for anime. A lot of good manga/anime fails because of bleak economic prospects (lack of popularity) too, however. Sadly, it are often the very good ones, but which divert from the classical themes/genre/style, that do so. I sahre a bit of your frustration about that.



The popularity charts for manga are always great, those for anime are downright depressing.


----------



## Fran (Jan 2, 2011)

Sweet bejesus, A Challenger Has Appeared for NeBy's TLDRs


----------



## NeBy (Jan 3, 2011)

Armpits said:


> Sweet bejesus, A Challenger Has Appeared for NeBy's TLDRs







Now that you mention it! 

I'm far from being beaten, however. 

I will prevail in the end, as always. 


j/k. I actually like this. And intelligent, logical communication of thoughts supercedes any petty rivalery tensions between rational minds.


----------



## Oni (Jan 3, 2011)

Just a warning, you don't want me to go all out


----------



## Freija (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm spinning around, move out of my waaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Tommygun (Jan 3, 2011)

Just one note...

I read something earlier here that there's "more fanservice" these days.
But I gotta say..

Have you watched dragon ball? I mean the early stuff?
Perverted fanservice all over the place...


----------



## Oni (Jan 3, 2011)

Tommygun said:


> Just one note...
> 
> I read something earlier here that there's "more fanservice" these days.
> But I gotta say..
> ...



Look at anime market growth over the past three decades and tell me that's not correlated. Dragon Ball is just one example you just picked, and it wasn't really that fanservice-like either (at least, I don't know where you're getting this, I watched the old anime as well.). How many were there in the 80's that used fanservice to attract audience, percentagewise? We're talking industry averages here.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 4, 2011)

Oni said:


> Just a warning, you don't want me to go all out



I was making posts each a 4-page GWoT long when you were still wearing diapers, young grasshopper. 

Some of the lesser minds here couldn't handle it at all and sweatdropped  into a mental spasm.



In fact...why do I have to tell about my famous GWoT's? You must be new here, if needing any reminder, then.


----------



## Oni (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh, I still remember the ridiculously long discussions on the slightest details of HxH. Those were even too much for me to care after a while. 

If I'm not mistaken, those posts moved the moderators to just close the thread and have everybody continue in the FC section, where they wouldn't have to read through all of that. 

But posts on the GWoT? Global War on Terror? Here? How's that?

Oh well, time for me to continue my work on my 20-page research on the correlation between unemployment, overpopulation and the Solow model. :ho


----------



## NeBy (Jan 4, 2011)

Oni said:


> Oh, I still remember the ridiculously long discussions on the slightest details of HxH. Those were even too much for me to care after a while.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, those posts moved the moderators to just close the thread and have everybody continue in the FC section, where they wouldn't have to read through all of that.
> 
> ...



Nonsense! Blasphemy!

Why, not even a month ago, it was thanks to the public discussion Shanks and me had here on _this_ thread, that even this thread wasn't shut down!

And while Solow and Samuelson may have had some good insights and certainly improved the overal knowledge of economics, there have already been numerous criticisms on it, just as was with the case of standard catallactic concepts.

Research paper, you say? 20 pages seems a bit tiny, then. That said, if you want I can give have a look at it, though my field of expertise isn't exactly economics, I still remember enough of it to give a sensible comment on it.


And not caring about HxH details!? You heretic! You searching for some Togashi-induced fight'in? 

You should lay your life on the line - gladly! - if Togashi would start on HxH again!

You should follow in the footsteps of Mishima!


And now it's time for me to play some Drakensang!


----------



## Oni (Jan 4, 2011)

> Why, not even a month ago, it was thanks to the public discussion Shanks and me had here on this thread, that even this thread wasn't shut down!



I wasn't back at the forums back then, I was talking about 2-3 years ago. This thread has been warding off the mods for years now, probably the most fun aspect of it.  

And where is Shanks anyway? This thread needs more Shanking! 



> And while Solow and Samuelson may have had some good insights and certainly improved the overal knowledge of economics, there have already been numerous criticisms on it, just as was with the case of standard catallactic concepts.



That's what we call academic debate, only Marxists believe in their absolute inrefutability. Though the (neo-)Malthusian movement ended ironically with the emergence of the Club of Rome, its basic concepts have been steadily gaining popularity of late, with Solow's steady state economy being the new starting point.

Criticism is most often focused on the relativity of limits, rather than the actual mechanisms. Jevons paradox remains solid, unless you believe the anti-overpopulation movement which uses quasi-intellectual and tenacious arguments  based on obsolete data which dates back over 50 years. 





> Research paper, you say? 20 pages seems a bit tiny, then. That said, if you want I can give have a look at it, though my field of expertise isn't exactly economics, I still remember enough of it to give a sensible comment on it.



It's a political assignment, so they placed a limit on the amount of characters. Universities are too costly I guess, and they are still less objective than doctorate dropouts. 

Translating the lot into English wasn't budgetted though, so if you would be so kind to learn Dutch, I'll be sure to get back to you. 



> And not caring about HxH details!? You heretic! You searching for some Togashi-induced fight'in?



I guess over the years, I have started caring more about this thread than the actual series, all considering. 



> You should lay your life on the line - gladly! - if Togashi would start on HxH again!



Togashi is laying his life on the line by not starting again. 



> You should follow in the footsteps of Mishima!



I said I was going to watch the coming Nana to Kaoru OVA's didn't I?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 5, 2011)

So no news stil             ?


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Jan 6, 2011)

Doesn't seem like it. 2011 and still no news


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 9, 2011)

Oni said:


> I wasn't back at the forums back then, I was talking about 2-3 years ago. This thread has been warding off the mods for years now, probably the most fun aspect of it.
> 
> And where is Shanks anyway? This thread needs more Shanking!



Someone call for me :33 ? 



Oni said:


> I guess over the years, I have started caring more about this thread than the actual series, all considering.



QFT - We've had some epic times 2-3 years back -  the posters in the thread made this thread special. I hope Togashi starts HxH again and that all of them come back  

I'm afraid that I am not good at economics, having read next to nothing on that subject.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 10, 2011)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Someone call for me :33 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LEVEL E is out!! 

Well, it's something of Togashi, at least. So it's not completely irrelevant.

And now, let's see...

Edit: it was pretty good, I thought. Bit weird drawing-style (not the classical shounen anime-style..had a bit of seinen in it), but it was ok, I thought. But they're going fast. At that speed, they'll have Level E finishhed in 12 episodes.


----------



## Kraker2k (Jan 10, 2011)

Can't someone archive this thread..? Its lasted almost 6-7 years now..


----------



## Freija (Jan 10, 2011)

Good bye thread...


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 11, 2011)

this thread has so much history....


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 11, 2011)

Peace out thread.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 11, 2011)

O, noeeees!!

Where did I make that post about my glorious, logical posts about how many hunters there are in Hxh and what the most likely name for a sixth bro of Killua was??!! 

Those were masterpieces of logical deduction!! 

I don't wanna loose them!  

Does anyone know where/how to find them? I want to at least save *some* of them.

edit: any comments about Level E?


----------



## Memos (Jan 11, 2011)

Just to let you all know that this thread is gonna get split in three so that each thread has less than 10k posts. That way no posts will be lost.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 11, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> Just to let you all know that this thread is gonna get split in three so that each thread has less than 10k posts. That way no posts will be lost.



:33





I would kiss you, if you hadn't kissed shanks before! 

Fans of HXH are specially devoted. Even the mods are. :mj

It's weird how this thread survives even the most dangerous threats to it, while other anime-threads get crushed.  

I somehow have a weird feeling of confidence and certitude now, that this thread will survive the aeons while all others have long since crumbled to dust.

That said, we'll probably need those aeons before Toagshi ever finishes HxH :-/


----------



## Oni (Jan 11, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> Just to let you all know that this thread is gonna get split in three so that each thread has less than 10k posts. That way no posts will be lost.



Love you! :33

Though better make a fourth then, or the same problem will arise by next week.



NeBy said:


> edit: any comments about Level E?



Every second I was watching episode 1, I kept seeing Togashi's face in front of me, as he did a little dance under a shower of money.

Good stuff though, they really preserved Togashi's manga style.


----------

